# Kulan: Knightfall's Aerie of the Crow God Game [IC]



## Knightfall

*Carnell*​*Authority Figures**:* _Her Ladyship, Elisabeth Pendour_ (female human); _Lady Melantha Pendour_ (female human); _The Guardian, Sir Ghalib "Ghal" Ebal_ (male human); _Sir Gareth Porthglaze, sheriff_ (male human); _Elijah Wortham, semi-retired soldier_ (male human); _Raius Bellath, guard_ (male elvenblooded human); and _Wieland Bowen, guard_ (male human).

*Other Local Characters**:* _Aeron, local healer_ (male human); _Ailward Stepney, Sir Ghal's page_ (male human); _Dorn Unger, Mabron's apprentice_ (male human); _Gangrell Jag, scribe_ (male catfolk); _Mabron Bronzethegn, blacksmith_ (male dwarf); _Brutus Wruck, guard initiate_ (male half-ogre); _Maggie Porthglaze, Sir Gareth's wife_ (female human); _Marabelle, head cook at Pendour Manor_ (female human); _Meridith Bowen, ranger_ (female human); _Ol' Timmins Walmsley, retired guard_ (male human); _Quintin Mohren, wharf keeper_ (male human); _Rosemergy, owner of the Gurnard's Arms_ (female halfling); _Shamus Taggart, weaver_ (male human); _Wilbur Anthonyson, fisher_ (male human).

*Stats**:* Conventional/Nonstandard; AL LN; 100 gp limit; Assets 1,900 gp; Population 380; Mixed (79% human, 9% halfling, 5% dwarf, 3% half-elf, 2% cat races, 1% half-orc, 1% other races).



Spoiler: Old Map


----------



## Knightfall

OOC: Rogues Gallery: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...s-Gallery-Aerie-of-the-Crow-God-PbP-Campaign!


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:*


 You all can now post a PC introduction if you want. The party is just outside of Carnell heading west towards Gurnard's Head. It is raining with a strong wind.


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien held down his hood as a gust of wind blew rain on his face. Even soaked he managed to look like a noble he was. The silvery hair and piercing green eyes shined from beneath the hood and he tried to keep the spirits up by humming to a soothing tune. With a flick of a wrist he could have conjured an instrument to play, but the rain would have just ruined his performance, and he hated nothing more than playing poorly.

He took a look around the group and looked back on how he had come to know such individuals.

There was the other elf from his homeland, Sheyla. Faithfull of Corellon no less. That's all Lorien really knew of her, and he didn't even know wether she knew he was of noble house or not. It didn't matter, it felt good to have someone from home to talk to. He hadn't been back to Silverleaf for over a decade.

Then there was the barbarian from the north. He was from a tribe allied to the elves Lorien had spent nearly two decades with. It made him feel safe, for they were fierce warriors.

The druid seemed a bit strange, but Lorien appreciated his knowledge of the wilds.

And lastly the gladiator they had picked up recently. Lorien hadn't yet made up his mind of this human.

So he trudged along, the weather weighing down his mood, but confident that they were going to succeed on their task.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

As the rain started, Sheyla had put her weapons and some other equipment into her backpack, to keep them dry. Even though, the weapons are much longer than the small backpack, they vanished entirely within. Magical with no doubt. The flames flickering around her wrist were unimpressed by the rain, another obviously magical effect, but that was clear even before the rain had started.

Judging from her weaponry and armour, one would easily mistake her for a warrior or a ranger, the quite typically elven dress pointing more to the latter, but during the travels it quickly becomes obvious, that she is, in fact, a cleric. Every morning, when the dawn breaks, she sits down in meditation and prayer to Corellon, whose symbol she wears with pride.

Having seen a few dangers in her adult life already, Sheyla has become watchful and vigilant, even now, that they are approaching the village of Carnell, her emerald eyes are scanning the vincinity.

The hood from her cloak drawn over her head, she holds on to it with her right hand, when another gust of wind blows over the fields.

_“The settlement is a welcome sight. A few walls and a rooftop will do wonders against the wind and the rain.”_


----------



## renau1g

*Halmar the Unseen*

The tall barbarian drew his enchanted cloak tighter around himself as the rain and wind picked up, trying, unsuccessfully to keep the rain off him. Halmar had been traveling a long time and a great distance from his tribe in order to prove himself worthy to lead his tribe. The barbarian had only heard of the skill and grace of the elves from the elders of the clan, but after spending time with his companions, Halmar thought the tales were understated. 

He leaned his head back and felt the cool rain fall onto his rough face, his long hair, normally wild and unkempt, sat flattened against his head. Halmar had been trained to be nearly as silent as the elves, and even been gifted some items that assisted him keep out of sight. The human carried a large greataxe at his side, its haft nearly dragging on the ground, and a longbow across his back. Halmar's most prized possession lie hidden under his cloak, the mithril breastplate was as light as a simple chain shirt and didn't impede his movements in any way. His father had given Halmar the treasured heirloom from their family before he left on his quest.

Turning his thoughts to the situation at hand, Halmar looked upon the settlement and at Sheyla's words he turned and smiled. "I must agree with you on that, it would do well to have a few moments of rest and a warm meal.


----------



## Knightfall

If you hadn't been searching for the thorp of Carnell, you might have missed it in the rain and wind.

The rumor was that a noble lady named Elisabeth Pendour needed help to find some sort of family heirloom, a key of some sort. Something that that was lost when her husband died suddenly.

The barman of The Wet Whistle (named Keth) in the town of Kells, to the northeast, had told you that the Lord Pendour had been a soldier or perhaps even an adventurer. Keth had recommended that you travel to Carnell and seek out a man named Sir Gareth Porthglaze, the small community's sheriff. Porthglaze would be able to introduce you to Lady Pendour.

Keth also recommended an inn/tavern called Gurnard's Arms. He said to ask for a woman named Rosemergy.

Dark clouds are gathering overhead. Lightning flashes in the sky above and the blowing rain turns to a driving torrent of sleet in the late afternoon Spring air.


----------



## Blackrat

As they get to the village Lorien looks at the sign of the tavern and smiles. Now this was his stage. The local gathering place where knowledge was free if you knew how to ask, and where people were always delighted to hear a good tale or listen to some music.
Well. Shall we get our cloaks dried and see if we can find this Sir Porthglaze? If he's anything like the other constables of these country villages, he'll propably be at the tavern warming by the fire.


----------



## renau1g

Halmar will follow the lead of the elf, having long since learned to trust his instincts in matters of dealing with people. Halmar was always uncomfortable dealing with the Southerners, and was usually too blunt for their liking, a trait respected amongst his people. However the idea of the warm fire overcame any misgivings about entering the town and the tall barbarian nods to Lorien.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reneg squints through the hazy rain, seeing the village in the distance.  All these Druid spells he has, he thinks, and there isn't one to make him travel through rain as if it wasn't there.  He didn't think that spell would be particularly difficult to learn, especially for him...

Oh well, there was nothing he could do about that now.  That crazy old shaman who lived alone in the hut atop the hill had told them he would find his girlfriend in time, but only if he joined with the first group of travelers he encountered, which happened to be these people.  They seemed alright, at least, except maybe the Bard.  He always seemed to be making strange noises and talking a lot.  At least the Bard seemed to appreciate his knowledge of the woods.  That was something.  As they approached the small village, Reneg realized he could probably appreciate the Bard in return very shortly.  If the Bard could deal with people that meant he, Reneg, did not have to.

"Let's go, Broo," he says, patting the horse's neck gently.  "We may be heading towards city-folk, but at least it'll be dry."

_*OOC: Sorry about the delay, I totally missed the creation of the in campaign thread until this morning.*_


----------



## Knightfall

The sign of Gurnard's Arms hangs at an awkward angle. The door of the inn & tavern stands slightly ajar and the light of a flickering fire shines from somewhere within. The noise of loud snoring can be heard from within in between the sound of the gusting of the wind. The rain pounds on the overhang above you as Lorien leads the way inside.

Inside you find a near empty room filled with well used tables and only half-a-dozen useable chairs. A low bar stands to one side of the room opposite a roaring fireplace. An old dog lies next to the bar; it doesn't move a muscle as you step through the doorway. An old but sturdy looking stairway climbs the back wall of the inn to the second floor.

The inn's three best chairs sit next to the fireplace. Two of them are occupied by two old men who appear to be locals. One is the source of the snoring while the other warms his hands close to the fire. He cocks his head slightly before speaking.

"The inn is closed right now, but you're welcome to stay and dry off. Old Rosie will be around later if you want something from the kitchen or a room. And don't mind old Wilber's snoring. He's had a tough day... damn cold and rain."


----------



## Blackrat

"Ah, thank you good man." Lorien says and sweeps the hood off of his head, revealing the shining silver hair and his pointy ears. He shakes lightly to get most of the water off him. "The rain's been on our back for better half of the day, and a warm hearth is a welcome sight indeed" He swings the cloak from his back and spreads it to dry. The clothes underneath are sturdy and practical, if somewhat ornate for human eyes. "We are looking for the village constable actually. Sir Porthglaze we've been told. Our friend up north told to look out a woman called Rosemergy too, in case she could help us. I imagine that would be this Rose you referred to."


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

_“...and...”_ Sheyla adds _“...we are definitely up for something from the kitchen and a room or a few later.”_


----------



## renau1g

Halmar will ignore the two men sitting by the fire, shaking his head at the poor beast lying next to the bar. _"Better to put it out of its misery than let it exist like this"_ he thinks, as he walks over to one of the open tables. The barbarian unstraps his greataxe from his belt, and unslings his bow leaning them in the corner closest to him.

Halmar gingerly sits in the chair, slowly lowering himself into the seat, in case it can't hold his weight. Thinking that Wilbur had the right idea, Halmar will put his head down on the table, using his pack as a pillow, and close his eyes, the weariness of the road beginning to weigh on even his strong form.


----------



## Dog Moon

"Is there room in the stables for my horse Broo?" Reneg adds, still currently standing in the doorway after all the others have entered.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> "Ah, thank you good man." Lorien says and sweeps the hood off of his head, revealing the shining silver hair and his pointy ears. He shakes lightly to get most of the water off him. "The rain's been on our back for better half of the day, and a warm hearth is a welcome sight indeed" He swings the cloak from his back and spreads it to dry. The clothes underneath are sturdy and practical, if somewhat ornate for human eyes. "We are looking for the village constable actually. Sir Porthglaze we've been told. Our friend up north told to look out a woman called Rosemergy too, in case she could help us. I imagine that would be this Rose you referred to."






Thanee said:


> _“...and...”_ Sheyla adds _“...we are definitely up for something from the kitchen and a room or a few later.”_




"The sheriff... Gareth is up at the manor, right now. Rosie is out rounding up her sheep, I guess. If you sit and wait, I'm sure they'll both be around in a while. You could share a tale or two with old Timmins while you wait, eh?" The old man turns to look at you and raises an eyebrow upon seeing your features. "Elves, eh? Did you come in from the islands? Frey, eh?"



Dog Moon said:


> "Is there room in the stables for my horse Broo?" Reneg adds, still currently standing in the doorway after all the others have entered.



"You'll find the community barn two buildings over. You can't miss it. I hope your horse doesn't mind sharing his space with pigs and sheep." The old-timer tucks his arms under a wool blanket and coughs horsely. "Damn this weather. It's going to be the death of me."


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> Halmar will ignore the two men sitting by the fire, shaking his head at the poor beast lying next to the bar. _"Better to put it out of its misery than let it exist like this"_ he thinks, as he walks over to one of the open tables. The barbarian unstraps his greataxe from his belt, and unslings his bow leaning them in the corner closest to him.
> 
> Halmar gingerly sits in the chair, slowly lowering himself into the seat, in case it can't hold his weight. Thinking that Wilbur had the right idea, Halmar will put his head down on the table, using his pack as a pillow, and close his eyes, the weariness of the road beginning to weigh on even his strong form.



The chair creaks under your weight but it holds. The table seems structurally sound despite its apparant age. The old dog lifts its head, curiously, at the sounds you make. It yawns and stretches before rolling over on to its back with its paws posed in the air.

The sound of the rain hitting the roof attempts to lull you to sleep. As your eyes flutter open and close you notice a glint of light along the wall behind the bar. The soft red and yellow glow from the fire seems to be reflecting off something made of metal.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

_“No, we took the road,”_ Sheyla answers swiftly, then looks for a seat, as they were likely to stay for a while and wait for the woman Rosie and the constable.

The elven cleric removes her cloak and hangs it somewhere near to dry, and she puts her backpack down near her chosen seat.


----------



## renau1g

Halmar had just closed his eyes, when something caught his attention behind the bar. Having long been on edge when it came to civilization, the barbarian will walk over to the bar, trying to look as if he wants to pet the old dog. 

He glances behind the bar as he crouches to scratch the top of the dog's head.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall said:


> "You'll find the community barn two buildings over. You can't miss it. I hope your horse doesn't mind sharing his space with pigs and sheep." The old-timer tucks his arms under a wool blanket and coughs horsely. "Damn this weather. It's going to be the death of me."




Reneg glances at the horse which gives him a pained expression before shivering slightly.  "It'll do," Reneg says.  "Broo would prefer to be out of the rain."

Reneg brings Broo to the barn and, after taking very good care of the horse, returns to the inn.


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> Halmar had just closed his eyes, when something caught his attention behind the bar. Having long been on edge when it came to civilization, the barbarian will walk over to the bar, trying to look as if he wants to pet the old dog.
> 
> He glances behind the bar as he crouches to scratch the top of the dog's head.



As you nonchalantly peer over the bar you come to realize that the metal reflecting the fire light is a well polished shield hanging on the wall as a decoration. The shield is a simple round buckler and it does not hang alone. The enitre wall behind the bar is decorated with old, worn shields, breastplates, and even a few swords and axes.

The armor and weapons look like they haven't been used in a long time but they could be used in a pinch, you guess.

A cursory glance around the rest of the inn uncovers that the other walls are also decorated with old battle gear including old banners, war horns, and even a horse's bridle.


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee said:


> _“No, we took the road,”_ Sheyla answers swiftly, then looks for a seat, as they were likely to stay for a while and wait for the woman Rosie and the constable.
> 
> The elven cleric removes her cloak and hangs it somewhere near to dry, and she puts her backpack down near her chosen seat.



"Ahh," Timmins replies. "I see."

He coughs again and then drinks from an old mug. The smell of tea fills your nostrils. You notice an old kettle sitting near the fire with steam rising from the spout. Timmins watches you out of the corner of his eye and then asks, "Tea?"


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Reneg glances at the horse which gives him a pained expression before shivering slightly.  "It'll do," Reneg says.  "Broo would prefer to be out of the rain."
> 
> Reneg brings Broo to the barn and, after taking very good care of the horse, returns to the inn.



While returning to the inn, you notice a deep puddle on the ground that appears to be slick with some sort of reddish bile. Just then, lightning flashes.


----------



## Voda Vosa

The travel has been tough. Really tough. No, seriously, it was tougher than anything Quinn had met before. 
As he walks with nothing but a pair of sandals, the mud and water slips through his toes, and his already wet clothes cool even more, when a gust of wind plays him a trick.
warped in this black and golden cape, he spots the warm lights of the inn in the distance. A short run would be a nice idea. Running was something Quinn never had  difficulty with. Running on troubles, running out of money, running out of luck ... and many more not worth describing.
Now the tall and muscular man stands like a weeping tower in the entrance of the inn, not recognizing the person next to the horse, nor seeing the reddish pudding next to him. 
"Warm warm warm dry dry dry" was saying his mind.
Suddenly he had a flashback, as he opened the door and the light inside the building blinded him momentary. 
_The sound of the pit's bars raising, and the roar of the crowds, came to him when the bright sunlight of the arenas blinded him. He sees himself, rushing inside the battle arena, wielding his chains and his net, protected only by a golden helmet. The dust raises under his bare feet, and the hot air dries any single drop of swept.
On the other side of the arena, his opponent enters the arena from his pit, and when the landlord gave the signal, the glorious battle started!_
But these weren't his lands, this was an inn, not an arena, not a coliseum. Then... Why was he in the middle of the place, spinning his chain ready to enter the fray, tightening his teeth and searching his net on his left side?
Quinn had entered the inn... Rushing in would better describe the situation. He had rush into the common room, chain already in his hand, and with hostile intentions. But after an awkward pair of seconds, Quinn realized where he was. He lowers the chain and tide it to the right side of his belt. With surprised eyes, as one who had seen ghosts, he watches the reactions of everyone inside the building.


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien takes the last free seat arranged infront the fireplace next to Timmins and drops his backpack on the floor. Tales you say? Well, I suppose there's a few places I've been to that could make a fine tale for cold evening. He stretches his legs straight and looks at the teapot. He hadn't actually had anything at all to drink for the past two days. He didn't need to thanks to the ring he had acquired from a bored old wizard as a gift. But he did like to eat and drink just for the feeling and taste now and then. Ah, if you insist. He finally answers to Timmins.

He turns to regard the rumble coming from the door. Quinn, my friend, calm down. There's no ring of death here. Lorien had already been wondering where the gladiator was. He was supposed to meet them on the road. I'm sorry for our companion. His mind is not always in the same place with his body. Lorien remarks to Timmins.


----------



## renau1g

Halmar will drop the false pretenses, and stare unabashedly at the collection of antiquated (at least by his reckoning) gear. The barbarian will inspect one of the axes more closely and, if they're not bolted to the wall, take it off the wall, blowing any dust from its head.

Halmar ignores the dramatic entrance of their companion, Quinn, shaking his head and wondering why they ever agreed to let him accompany them.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"... One must be ready to face death at any time."* he states simply. Walking next to Lorien, he finds a seat, nods to his iliterate friend and to the old Timmin sitting next to the fire. *"That is the worst storm I have the luck to be in. I'm freezing to death. I can assure you if there wasn't money in the middle I would met you on the road before. I hope I don't get ill, too much cold for a person like me, who lived in warmer climates." *He says, as he takes his cape out, and squeeze it. The golden armor of Quinn shines with the fireplace flames. The gladiator leaves his most wet clothes drying next to the fire and gets confortable in his seat, making the furniture creak.


----------



## Dog Moon

Can I tell what the reddish bile is or where it might have come from?  If it seems interesting, I'll investigate.  If not, Reneg is going to return to the others.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Lorien takes the last free seat arranged infront the fireplace next to Timmins and drops his backpack on the floor. Tales you say? Well, I suppose there's a few places I've been to that could make a fine tale for cold evening. He stretches his legs straight and looks at the teapot. He hadn't actually had anything at all to drink for the past two days. He didn't need to thanks to the ring he had acquired from a bored old wizard as a gift. But he did like to eat and drink just for the feeling and taste now and then. Ah, if you insist. He finally answers to Timmins.



Timmins nods and reachs for the kettle just as Quinn bursts through the door with his chain twirling...



Voda Vosa said:


> <snip> . . . . Suddenly he had a flashback, as he opened the door and the light inside the building blinded him momentary.
> _The sound of the pit's bars raising, and the roar of the crowds, came to him when the bright sunlight of the arenas blinded him. He sees himself, rushing inside the battle arena, wielding his chains and his net, protected only by a golden helmet. The dust raises under his bare feet, and the hot air dries any single drop of swept.
> On the other side of the arena, his opponent enters the arena from his pit, and when the landlord gave the signal, the glorious battle started!_
> But these weren't his lands, this was an inn, not an arena, not a coliseum. Then... Why was he in the middle of the place, spinning his chain ready to enter the fray, tightening his teeth and searching his net on his left side?
> Quinn had entered the inn... Rushing in would better describe the situation. He had rush into the common room, chain already in his hand, and with hostile intentions. But after an awkward pair of seconds, Quinn realized where he was. He lowers the chain and tide it to the right side of his belt. With surprised eyes, as one who had seen ghosts, he watches the reactions of everyone inside the building.



Timmins is startled and pulls his hand back from the kettle. He quickly looks to the door with a sharp, drawn-in breath and then turns to Lorien with a look of concern.

Old Wilber wakes with a snort. "Timmins... who are these people? What's this all about?" The man seems a bit shaken but Quinn's arrival. His hands are shaking and he regards Quinn and the others with some fear in his eyes.



Blackrat said:


> [Quinn] turns to regard the rumble coming from the door. Quinn, my friend, calm down. There's no ring of death here. Lorien had already been wondering where the gladiator was. He was supposed to meet them on the road. I'm sorry for our companion. His mind is not always in the same place with his body. Lorien remarks to Timmins.



"Calm yourself, Wilber. Lorien and his friends are guests in town. They seem like decent enough folk. They're here to see the sheriff and Rosie. Go back to sleep."

After Wilber calms down a bit, Timmins turns to Lorien and nods toward Quinn. "I think your friend needs a good sleep and some quiet time. He seems a little on edge."



Voda Vosa said:


> *"... One must be ready to face death at any time."* he states simply. Walking next to Lorien, he finds a seat, nods to his iliterate friend and to the old Timmin sitting next to the fire. *"That is the worst storm I have the luck to be in. I'm freezing to death. I can assure you if there wasn't money in the middle I would met you on the road before. I hope I don't get ill, too much cold for a person like me, who lived in warmer climates." *He says, as he takes his cape out, and squeeze it. The golden armor of Quinn shines with the fireplace flames. The gladiator leaves his most wet clothes drying next to the fire and gets confortable in his seat, making the furniture creak.



He looks towards Quinn as the big man sits down. "Don't be making a rukus here in Rosie's home, eh? I might be old but I'm wiry. War is commonplace in the Strandlands, and I've fought a lot of battles in my time. I'm sure you'd be a tough opponent, but I doubt you friends here would back you up in a fight with an old man past his prime. Now, if you sit and behave yourself, I just might tell you a war story or two and perhaps teach you some of what I've learned during forty years of war. Eh?"

Timmins seems a little bigger sitting in his seat and you notice that a fine sword now sits upon his lap. It wasn't there a moment ago.


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> Halmar will drop the false pretenses, and stare unabashedly at the collection of antiquated (at least by his reckoning) gear. The barbarian will inspect one of the axes more closely and, if they're not bolted to the wall, take it off the wall, blowing any dust from its head.
> 
> Halmar ignores the dramatic entrance of their companion, Quinn, shaking his head and wondering why they ever agreed to let him accompany them.



The weapon you choose isn't bolted to the wall and it comes off its supports easily. The weapon is razor sharp and has no signs of dust on it. It doesn't have any etchings on it metal head, but its haft is carved with a simple grace. It is a fine weapon. It has obviously been well cared for and you find it strange that such a weapon would be used merely as an ornament.

A plaque on the wall under where it rested reads, *"Drakk's Heart."*

You understand that this is not just an inn, but a tribute to fallen warriors from a time long past. There is history here and the ghosts of the dead.

Timmins says to Lorien "I see you friend has an appreciation for fine martial gear."

He speaks to Halmar. "You, what's your name? Please be very careful with that axe. Bronzethegn, the town's smithy, worked very hard to restore the weapons, shields & armor, and other things that you see around here. They are a part of the history of the Strandlands and Carnell & Gurnard's Head, in particular. He and Rosie would be very upset if anything in here was... damaged."

Timmins didn't seem to be telling you to put it back but he does keep one eye on you. "If you like, I can tell you more about it? Perhaps if you made a fair offer to Bronzethegn, he might let you buy it. You'll have to impess him, however."


*OOC:* You determine that the weapon is of masterwork quality.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Can I tell what the reddish bile is or where it might have come from?  If it seems interesting, I'll investigate.  If not, Reneg is going to return to the others.



The liquid in the pool is a mixture of blood, bile, and rain water. There are bits of torn flesh, likely from an animal, mixed in with the brackish mixture. Something has killed a sheep, or maybe a goat, and dragged it off somewhere. There are strange markings and a foot impression on the ground that makes you think "harpy."

The rain and wind have obscured any sort of trail beyond the immediate area, however. Tracking the beast would be very difficult at this point.

At this point, Quinn rushes by you mumbling to himself. He is headed for Gurnard's Arms, the inn & tavern. He doesn't appear to notice you in the rain.


*OOC:* I'll be back later.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"It was not my intention to unsettle anyone good old man. I keep having flashes of memory from my past days as gladiators. It's a hard life as you may know. And I was on the easy side of the game, there were many that were slaves and had no chance in the arenas."* Quinn says noticing the sword. *"Your weapon is not neccesary I assure you, I mean no harm to you or to anyone who doesn't mean harm to me." *The gladiator starts to pull out his shining armor, leaving a dirty shirt over his torso.
*"I'll be delighted to hear your story sir, I'm always willing to learn what I can, specially from wise and nimble old men"* he says pointing at the sword, smiling.


----------



## renau1g

Halmar will gingerly place *Drakk's Heart * back upon its place upon the wall and turn towards the elderly men.

"I am called Halmar, son of Helgar. I could never purchase a piece of your history, I do appreciate the care and craftsmanship that went into that weapon." the human says, leaving the bar area.

He returns to his seat and carries it over to Timmins, sitting down "If you have any tales of the weapons previous owners, I would be glad to hear them." Halmar says, thinking that any new techniques or tips he can learn will undoubtedly help him in his quest.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reneg looks out from the village, not seeing much due to the weather.  While a part of him wants to attempt to figure out what did this, the other part is wary.  He probably wasn't a good enough tracker and even if he was, it would be dangerous going out alone.  Besides, he didn't really feel up to it.  All he really wanted to do right now was to lie down somewhere comfortable and sleep.

Reneg heads back to the inn, arriving shortly after Quinn.  While he starts to think about trying to find a careful place to sit, his feelings of emergency disappear and he just plops himself down at a spot nearest to where he is standing.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

Sheyla had not really taken notice of the weapons and armor so far, but curiously looks around now, that they have been mentioned.

_“Quinn, if the cold weather is a problem for you, let me know. I can help you against it.”_


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> <snip> Reneg heads back to the inn, arriving shortly after Quinn.  While he starts to think about trying to find a careful place to sit, his feelings of emergency disappear and he just plops himself down at a spot nearest to where he is standing.






Voda Vosa said:


> *"It was not my intention to unsettle anyone good old man. I keep having flashes of memory from my past days as gladiators. It's a hard life as you may know. And I was on the easy side of the game, there were many that were slaves and had no chance in the arenas."* Quinn says noticing the sword. *"Your weapon is not neccesary I assure you, I mean no harm to you or to anyone who doesn't mean harm to me." *The gladiator starts to pull out his shining armor, leaving a dirty shirt over his torso.
> *"I'll be delighted to hear your story sir, I'm always willing to learn what I can, specially from wise and nimble old men"* he says pointing at the sword, smiling.



Timmins nods to you, sure of your good intentions. He stands the weapon against the edge of the fireplace. "I'm sure you understand my caution in this matter."



renau1g said:


> Halmar will gingerly place *Drakk's Heart * back upon its place upon the wall and turn towards the elderly men.
> 
> "I am called Halmar, son of Helgar. I could never purchase a piece of your history, I do appreciate the care and craftsmanship that went into that weapon." the human says, leaving the bar area.
> 
> He returns to his seat and carries it over to Timmins, sitting down "If you have any tales of the weapons previous owners, I would be glad to hear them." Halmar says, thinking that any new techniques or tips he can learn will undoubtedly help him in his quest.




"Well, gather 'round then. I'll tell you what I know about Drakk's Heart as well as that shield there over the fireplace." Timmins points to a fine steel shield encased in a wooden frame behind a glass pane. "They are just two of the relics that were used during the defense of Gurnard's Head, which was, and still is, a strategic landmark along the coast just east of Carnell.

"This naturally formed rock rises high above the Karmine Sea and it is considered nearly impossible to assail as it only connected to the mainland by a low, narrow sand isthmus. When the tide comes in, the sand bar disappears under the sea.

"It has stood as a fortress since the time of the Second Ogre War. Near the end of the war, the fortress came under attack by a force of ogres and merrow. The siege quickly turned into a blockade and the fortresses defenders starved to death. It was a sad day in our history. The weapons and armor you see here belonged to the Strand soldiers that died during that siege. Many more relics from the Siege of Sorrow, as it was called, were lost." Timmins shakes his head in grim remembrance.

"I was never stationed at Gurnard's Head, but it is rumored that the defenders turned on each other as they starved to death, ravaged by disease. Drakk's Heart and the shield belonged to a survivor who managed to flee back to Canell before he died of disease. It was an unnatural thing for sure.

"Now, since you're here to see the sheriff, I assume that it might have something to do with a rumored threat against Lady Pendour. The rumor is that someone is blackmailing her. more than likely it has something to do with her husband. Lord Pendour died at Gurnard's Head. He was trying to rid the harpy infestation that now plagues the old tower that sits atop the rock fortress."


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

_“Yes, you are right, the Lady Pendour is the reason why we are here,”_ Sheyla acknowledges. _“As far as we know, she needs help in recovering a key, a family heirloom of hers, which was lost recently.”_


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"An important story you have told us old man, I thank you for that." *Quinn says, turning to Sheyla* "As my doubtlessly beauty comrade says, Lady Pendour hired us. I hope this blackmail she's suffering can be undone with our help. After all we are going to be paid to assure that."*


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee said:


> _“Yes, you are right, the Lady Pendour is the reason why we are here,”_ [color] Sheyla acknowledges. _“As far as we know, she needs help in recovering a key, a family heirloom of hers, which was lost recently.”_




"A key, eh?" Timmins replies. "I hadn't heard any specifics, of course. But that sounds likely. Lord Pendour often kept a key around his neck. I've no idea what it was for, but I'm sure the Lady will tell you if she feels you'll need to know."



Voda Vosa said:


> *"An important story you have told us old man, I thank you for that." *Quinn says, turning to Sheyla* "As my doubtlessly beauty comrade says, Lady Pendour hired us. I hope this blackmail she's suffering can be undone with our help. After all we are going to be paid to assure that."*



"So, you've been to see the Lady already, eh? Hmm, I wonder why she's still looking to hire mercenaries then... perhaps she's looking for guards to protect her too. I don't know what the blackmailer threatened her with but it could be death for her and her daughter."

Wilbur, who's been sleeping sounding through your conversation with Timmins, begins to cough fitfully. His breath becomes ragged and he starts to shake. Timmins looks with concern at his old friend. He throws his own blanket over Wilbur and looks at Sheyla. "You're a healer, eh? Can you do anything for him? He's been sick for some time. We don't have a divine healer here, so Wilbur's had to rely on herbal remedies. They've done little for him. I know he's old, but he's only a few more years older than me."


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien locks the tale to his memory. No doubt with some coloring he could make it more interesting, and use it to win the hearts of peasants in some other village. Then turning his attention back to the conversation he answers. Ah, no. We have not met her ladyship yet, but we are confident that she will welcome our aid.

Waiting for the sherif to arrive, Lorien takes out his lute and rests it on his leg. I hope you don't mind if I play a little. With that he starts a quiet elven tune, not loud enough to bother the conversation.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

_“I can, at the very least, see what I can do,”_ Sheyla replies, and heads off to take a look at old Wilbur's ailing.


OOC: Heal Check 23 to get an idea (i.e. whether a _Remove Disease_ would help).


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee said:


> _“I can, at the very least, see what I can do,”_ Sheyla replies, and heads off to take a look at old Wilbur's ailing.



Your examination of Wilbur quickly determines that he has a severe lung infection brought on by a disease called Red Lung. His skin is blotchy and his eyes are poached like an egg.

He'll die without magical healing... and soon.



Thanee said:


> OOC: Heal Check 23 to get an idea (i.e. whether a _Remove Disease_ would help).



*OOC:* Remove Disease will definitely cure the Red Lung. He'll need at least a week of bed rest after that, however, to keep it from coming back. 



Blackrat said:


> Lorien locks the tale to his memory. No doubt with some coloring he could make it more interesting, and use it to win the hearts of peasants in some other village. Then turning his attention back to the conversation he answers. Ah, no. We have not met her ladyship yet, but we are confident that she will welcome our aid.
> 
> Waiting for the sherif to arrive, Lorien takes out his lute and rests it on his leg. I hope you don't mind if I play a little. With that he starts a quiet elven tune, not loud enough to bother the conversation.



"Well then you might have some competiton. She's been speaking to a group of mercenaries for several hours today. I think there were four of them... warriors mainly... although one of them might have been an arcanist. He certainly did dress like one." Timmins replies. "They were quite rude while waiting here to speak wit her... rude and impatient. Plus, I had the feeling they were only after coin. They're not heroes but heartless scoundrels as far as I could tell."

Timmins picks up the kettle and pours a cup of tea for both Lorien and Sheyla. "Would anyone else like a cup?"

Before you can answer, the inn's door swings open and a large bear-of-a-man stomps his way in. He shakes rain and sleet off his clothes and swears at the sky behind him. "Sanh, you've ruined my good cloak, you have. God, the weather is almost alive out there."

"Gareth, you big mule. Watch your tongue. Rosie will make you sweep the floor tonight if she hears you cursing at one of the North Gods." Timmins says.

"Timmins, you old fart." Gareth laughs. "You know I respect all the North Gods. Now, who do we have here? More mercs or are these ones heroes?"

Gareth Porthglaze looks at each of your one by one. He tries to be serious but his face is too comical to pull it off. He's like a big puppy looking to play. Still, he's a tough looking man who makes Quinn look small. His gear is well cared for and his sword is a massive blade that hangs across his back.

Then he laughs...

"Welcome to Carnell. I bet you've come to see Elisabeth Pendour. Well, you'll likely have to wait until tomorrow morning. She met with some mercs today and they were quite rude to her. I had to throw them out of the manor and escort them out of town. The louts tried to extort a fortune for their services. Cads, all of them."

Gareth sets his gear on the bar and unstraps his sword from his back. The weapon appears plain but it appears as strong as its wielder.

"Rosie should be around shortly. I saw her crowding her sheep into the town barn. It's going to smell awful in there tomorrow, but it can't be helped. Her private homestead was raided by those damn harpies again. Gods! Harpies... I can't stand those creatures!" He laughs again. "If any of you want to drink something else besides tea then I could use some help bringing in one of the kegs from the back room. The first round is on me! HA!"

Gareth pulls a key from his tunic and walks behind the bar. He doesn't wait for anyone to answer as he unlocks a door and steps inside.

"Some things never change," Timmins sighs with a hint of a smile. 


*OOC:* Sanh is the North God of Wind and Sky, Lord of Thunder, The Stormmaker.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"I'll help you with that sir. You can call me Quinn, the gladiator."* Quinn springs into motion, apparently happy to see such a big man, such a big potential rival. Quinn was one of those stupid persons that look forward to the next challenge, expecting to be harder each time.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

_“Well, looks like you saved this man's live,”_ Sheyla says to Timmins. _“I will need a moment of tranquility to ask Corellon for the help that this man needs.”_

The elven cleric then looks for a reasonably silent place, where she sits down in meditation and prayer, preparing the spell necessary to cure Wilbur.


OOC: Gladly, I have left one 4th-level slot open, so I can prepare a spell in there later. Takes 15 minutes to do so. Preparing _Cure Disease_, of course.


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee said:


> _“Well, looks like you saved this man's live,”_ Sheyla says to Timmins. _“I will need a moment of tranquility to ask Corellon for the help that this man needs.”_
> 
> The elven cleric then looks for a reasonably silent place, where she sits down in meditation and prayer, preparing the spell necessary to cure Wilbur.



"The Gods be praised," Timmins sighs in relief. "I thank you healer and your deity."

Timmins sits back in his chair listening to Lorien play.



Voda Vosa said:


> *"I'll help you with that sir. You can call me Quinn, the gladiator."* Quinn springs into motion, apparently happy to see such a big man, such a big potential rival. Quinn was one of those stupid persons that look forward to the next challenge, expecting to be harder each time.



"Good lad," Gareth replies to Quinn. "We'll share some spirits and good cheer."

The big man takes one end of a large keg and gets Quinn to take the other end. The two of you easily move the ale keg to the bar. Then the town sheriff takes two large mugs from behind the bar and fills one for himself and another for Quinn.

"May the North Gods watch over you all," Gareth toasts the room just as the inn's door opens again and a matronly halfling enters. She is older but still spry. She takes in the view with an ease of one who has seen all sorts. This must be Rosemergy.

"A good toast, Gareth, but I need you to help me set up before you get too drunk." Rosemergy wanders through the inn straightening chairs and shaking hands with you all before heading behind the bar. Gareth nods to the old halfling and goes into the back room one again to bring out more goods including some dry foodstuffs and more wood for the fire.

The door opens again and several more locals enter Gurnard's Arms leaving the rain and wind behind them. They greet Old Rosie and Gareth with the smiles of old friends. Most of them pay no mind to you as they spread throughout the inn sitting together in small groups. Soon the inn is filled with conversation and drinking.

"I'm assuming you five would like rooms. I have a room for each of you if you prefer, which comes with a meal and a bath. There's only one tub, so you'll have to take turns. It's 7 silver for each day and night including the bath or 5 silver if you just want a room and a meal. If you want anything special then now would be the time to ask," Rosie says.

Rosemergy takes out an old ledger and begins to write in it with an inkpen. She motions to each one of you to make your mark in the ledger. She is obviously a no nonsense person and expects her guests to be up front and respectful.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"For battles ahead, for challenges and for Health of course." *Quinn smiles and drink his ale.
*"Full services for me madam." *Quinn replies to the halfling, a bit astonished by her efficiency.


----------



## Voda Vosa

OOC: I'm an idiot, disregard.


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, I have no need for a room, nor breakfast really. Just a place to sit down, and maybe some more of this tea. Though bath does sound tempting. Lorien answers, a little cryptically. Those who have spent some time with him, knows that he doesn't need nourishment due to some magic, which also has cut his need to "sleep" to couple of hours. He does however pay the full 7 silver coins. He has never been too carefull in spending, a fault from rich childhood.

As the room starts filling with people, Lorien picks up the sound and pace of his lute, giving them a free night of entertainment, with limericks and songs that the country folk everywhere love.


----------



## renau1g

Halmar stands up from his seat, nodding to the older man and thanking him for his tale. He walks over to the counter where the elder-halfling is situated and places a gold piece upon the book.

"Thank you, this is a welcome evening of rest." Halmar says as he makes his mark in the ledger.

The large man will eat his meal while listening to the elf's tune and after the repast, he'll grab his weapon and head up to his room, the weariness of the road weighing on him.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

After a while, Sheyla comes back to the others, having prepared the prayer that will hopefully cure old Wilbert.


----------



## Dog Moon

"Just a room and a meal for me, thanks," Reneg says as he drops five silver into the woman's hands.  After all, he just had a shower.  Why would he now need to take a bath?  Strange folk, he thinks as he sits back down to relax near the fire.  All he needed now was to dry off a little bit and enjoy this quiet time before the real trouble started soon enough.


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee said:


> After a while, Sheyla comes back to the others, having prepared the prayer that will hopefully cure old Wilbert.



As your spell settles over Wilbur, his breathing becomes steady and strong. The blotches on his skin seem less pronounced and you're sure that they'll be gone in a few days. Timmins thanks you for your help and motions for you to sit near him whie Lorien plays. He offers you more tea and calls Rosie over with some sweetmeats.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Ah, I have no need for a room, nor breakfast really. Just a place to sit down, and maybe some more of this tea. Though bath does sound tempting. Lorien answers, a little cryptically. Those who have spent some time with him, knows that he doesn't need nourishment due to some magic, which also has cut his need to "sleep" to couple of hours. He does however pay the full 7 silver coins. He has never been too carefull in spending, a fault from rich childhood.



"Thank you very much," Rosie replies. "You're welcome to remain here in the common room until morning. Let me know if you wish to have that bath."

With that, Rosie passes the ledger to her next guest, a local man looking for a night's rest away from from his rundown shack.



Blackrat said:


> As the room starts filling with people, Lorien picks up the sound and pace of his lute, giving them a free night of entertainment, with limericks and songs that the country folk everywhere love.



The crowd listens intently to your performance. They clap and dance along to the music. Several of the offer to buy you an ale. The night's revelry will be a memorable one for all in attendance.


*OOC:* Perform rolls: Perform checks - one for singing and one for string instrument. (Sing: 1d20+12=26; String Instrument: 1d20+9=27)



renau1g said:


> Halmar stands up from his seat, nodding to the older man and thanking him for his tale. He walks over to the counter where the elder-halfling is situated and places a gold piece upon the book.
> 
> "Thank you, this is a welcome evening of rest." Halmar says as he makes his mark in the ledger.



Rosie's eyes light up when she sees the gold in front of her. The halfling matron smiles pleasantly to you as you make your mark. "If there is anything else you want deary then just ask. I'm known for my back rubs as long as you don't mind me using my feet."

She flashes you a wink with a laugh before taking the ledger over to Reneg.



renau1g said:


> The large man will eat his meal while listening to the elf's tune and after the repast, he'll grab his weapon and head up to his room, the weariness of the road weighing on him.



The meal is fair and the company is good. Lorien is in good form tonight. He plays several tunes that you've come to know on the trail with your elven friend.

After having your fill of food and fun, your room is a welcoming place. It isn't large or toasty warm but it is clean, dry and peaceful. You drift off to sleep without much difficulty.



Dog Moon said:


> "Just a room and a meal for me, thanks," Reneg says as he drops five silver into the woman's hands.  After all, he just had a shower.  Why would he now need to take a bath?  Strange folk, he thinks as he sits back down to relax near the fire.  All he needed now was to dry off a little bit and enjoy this quiet time before the real trouble started soon enough.



Rosie thanks you for your patronage and informs you which room is yours at the top of the stairs before she moves back to the bar to deal with several locals seeking food and ale.

The late afternoon quickly turns to night and the conversation's pick up just after sunset. The whole of Carnell seems to make an appearance at Gurnard's Arms that night as word spreads that there is a bard in town.

Lady Pendour does not attend, however.

"What a great night, friends!" Gareth appears near your group near the end of the evening. "I must thank you, Master Lorien, for your great performance. You've lifted our spirits during one of the hardest times in memory. I will be honored to escort you and your friends to the manor to see Lady Pendor in the morning. Unfortunately, I must leave you now. I must be getting home. Family and all that."

The big man shakes hands with each one of you before heading for the door. 

"I'll come here to get you just after dawn," he turns and shouts near the door. Then he's out the door and into the night.

It has stopped raining, for now.

The crowd call for one more song before the night ends.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

Sheyla listens to the music played by Lorien, quite appreciative of his art. The elven cleric looks for Wilbur every now and then, seeing that there is no change in his improved condition. When the day finally comes to an end, she also retreats to a room, that she rents from Rosie, to get some rest. On the next day, they would learn more about what trouble the Lady Pendour is in. Hopefully they will be able to help her.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn heads to his room after drinking too much ale with the bear of a man. He is just happy to sleep in a warm and dry place after he has cleaned away the tiresome of the travel.


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee said:


> Sheyla listens to the music played by Lorien, quite appreciative of his art. The elven cleric looks for Wilbur every now and then, seeing that there is no change in his improved condition. When the day finally comes to an end, she also retreats to a room, that she rents from Rosie, to get some rest. On the next day, they would learn more about what trouble the Lady Pendour is in. Hopefully they will be able to help her.



Your room is simple and quiet. The rain has ended and the celebrants have all returned to their houses and homesteads. You easily find the rest you need in this sanctuary of peace.



Voda Vosa said:


> Quinn heads to his room after drinking too much ale with the bear of a man. He is just happy to sleep in a warm and dry place after he has cleaned away the tiresome of the travel.



Your bleary eyes lead you up the stairs and to the room Rosie points out to you at the end of the hall.

Almost everyone else is asleep or has left the inn. As you pass by Halmar's door, you can here the barbarian snoring away. Sheyla and Reneg retired hours before you while Lorien stays in the inn's common room near the fire, along with several of Carnell's less fortunate including Wilbur, fortified by Sheyla's magic.

Timmins stays with his old friend keeping him warm and dry as possible. Rosie laid out some extra bedding for Old Wilbur and Lorien. Before you stumbled up the stairs, you looked back through the haze of ale and wine to see Timmins sitting in his chair with his sword at the ready, watching Wilbur carefully. The inn will be well protected this night. You can rest easy.

The door to your room is wide open and you stumble in with some guidance from the halfling innkeeper. She watches as you stumble to your bed and plop down onto the dry straw bedding. You hear her close the door behind you as you find sleep through sheer exhaustion and intense intoxication.

Sleep finds you a minute after your eyes close. Tomorrow should be an interesting day.

Night descends on the Thorp of Carnell and all is quiet. No one hears the sound of beating wings carrying evil over the heart of the community. The creature wings away as quickly as it appears heading back towards Gurnard's Head. Its screech is drowned out by the surf pounding the cliff face.


*OOC:* Your PCs are able to rest without incident. I'll post again tomorrow in order to introduce the new day.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

Sheyla gets up and prepares herself for the day. When dawn breaks, she sits down to pray to Corellon, thanking him for his help for the human and preparing her spells for the coming day.

Once she is ready, Sheyla heads down into the common room. She once more checks on Wilburs condition and then goes to get some breakfast.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reneg awakens and feels that something is wrong.  He reaches over to embrace his beloved, but she is gone.  Panicking he is instantly alert and glances wildly about the room, looking for her.  Then reality strikes him and he falls back to bed, breathing heavily.  Why did he always do that?  She was gone; that's why he was here.  Foolish Reneg, he thinks.

Tired and with a slight headache, he is nonetheless wide awake.  He climbs to his feet, dresses and grabs his equipment, stopping for a brief moment to grab the Stone of Alarm from the door.  He once thought the stone was stupid until it alerted him of thieves attempting to enter his room.  Smiling faintly in appreciation, he pockets the Stone in his pack and heads downstairs to see how the others fare in the morning.


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien plays long to the night, first to entertain others, then just for himself when everyone has left. It is the midnight that he loves and one of the reasons he enjoys his ring so much. Eventually, he'll settle in a corner of the common room to meditate. It is again, long before the others have awaken that he is already up, taken a bath and dressed in his best, an outfit of a young elven noble. He's just playing to amuse himself, waiting for his friends to join him and greeting them all cheerily as is his way.


----------



## renau1g

Halmar will stretch his muscles as he stands up from his comfortable bed. Going through a brief set of stretches to get the feeling back and the blood flowing, Halmar begins to pack up his gear. 

The barbarian strides downstairs and is greeted by the elven's tunes, smiling to himself Halmar will grab a seat at the table and nod his approval to Lorien. His stomach begins to rumble, adding a new element to the elf's performance, as Halmar looks around for Rosie.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Lorien plays long to the night, first to entertain others, then just for himself when everyone has left. It is the midnight that he loves and one of the reasons he enjoys his ring so much. Eventually, he'll settle in a corner of the common room to meditate. It is again, long before the others have awaken that he is already up, taken a bath and dressed in his best, an outfit of a young elven noble. He's just playing to amuse himself, waiting for his friends to join him and greeting them all cheerily as is his way.



Timmins sleeps soundly in his chair near you with Wilbur sleeping on the floor next to the fireplace. The fire is embers but there is no chill on the floor this morning. Your playing doesn't disturb either of them.

Rosie was up and at work preparing breakfast while you were in the bath. Now, the inn's bar has been converted to a fine sampling of foodstuffs. She's gone all out, it seems, this morning. It turns out she made more money last night than she had made in a week. She is complimaentary of your skills as a musician and uses the honorific "Master" before your name.

It is a strange human word when said with your name but it is an honor nonetheless.



renau1g said:


> Halmar will stretch his muscles as he stands up from his comfortable bed. Going through a brief set of stretches to get the feeling back and the blood flowing, Halmar begins to pack up his gear.
> 
> The barbarian strides downstairs and is greeted by the elven's tunes, smiling to himself Halmar will grab a seat at the table and nod his approval to Lorien. His stomach begins to rumble, adding a new element to the elf's performance, as Halmar looks around for Rosie.



You quickly find Rosie setting out platters and a few utensils for you and the other guests. There is already a fine feast of foodstuffs prepared and set out on the bar. You hadn't realized that your stomach was rumbling due to the smell of the food until you had set your eyes upon Rosie's work.

"Go ahead," she says. "I've prepared this in honor of Master Lorien's fine performance last night. Hopefully, he'll be able to do the same thing once you've helped Lady Pendour. Gareth should be here soon enough to take you to see her. So, eat your fill and then some if you wish. I can afford it after last night."



Thanee said:


> Sheyla gets up and prepares herself for the day. When dawn breaks, she sits down to pray to Corellon, thanking him for his help for the human and preparing her spells for the coming day.
> 
> Once she is ready, Sheyla heads down into the common room. She once more checks on Wilburs condition and then goes to get some breakfast.



During your prayers, you sense the presence of the Elf Lord watching over you. It is a strong sensation not typical of your meditations. Is it a sign of praise for your actions or a warning of dangers yet to comes? You can't be sure.

Regardless, you find a less awe-inspiring but still wonderful sight in the common room of Gurnard's Arms. Rosie has laid out a wonderful breakfast, more than you had expected. She gives you her reason pointing to Lorien and then offers you some berry wine.


*OOC:* Wilbur seems fine to you. He should make a full recovery as long as he continues to rest. (It's too bad a spell couldn't do that for my flu as well.  )



Dog Moon said:


> Reneg awakens and feels that something is wrong.  He reaches over to embrace his beloved, but she is gone.  Panicking he is instantly alert and glances wildly about the room, looking for her.  Then reality strikes him and he falls back to bed, breathing heavily.  Why did he always do that?  She was gone; that's why he was here.  Foolish Reneg, he thinks.
> 
> Tired and with a slight headache, he is nonetheless wide awake.  He climbs to his feet, dresses and grabs his equipment, stopping for a brief moment to grab the Stone of Alarm from the door.  He once thought the stone was stupid until it alerted him of thieves attempting to enter his room.  Smiling faintly in appreciation, he pockets the Stone in his pack and heads downstairs to see how the others fare in the morning.



Once out in the hallway you can here two sounds. First, you here the sound of Quinn snoring loudly, the last to wake, which isn't surprising considering how much he had to drink last night. Several of the townsfolk had bought the big man a drink.

Second, you hear the sound of Lorien's playing from downstairs. Doesn't he ever sleep? You also smell food. Good food. It draws you forward like the smell of cheese to a hungry mouse. However, there is no trap protecting this cheese. You simply have to get some of it before Halmar eats it all. Quinn better wake up soon or he'll miss out.

Just then, the door of the inn opens and Gareth walks in. His lovable persona is tempered by his rather large hangover. He seems a little smaller this morning.

"Gods, never again!" He moans. "Awake, I see. Here I thought you'd still be sleeping. By Hades' Beard, I wish I was still asleep."

"Quiet you," Rosie says pointing her finger at him. "Some of my guests _are_ still sleeping!"

"Sorry," Gareth tries to smile. "I got quite the lecture from Maggie last night and this morning too. She put me in a sour mood; although, she was right to put me in my place. I should know better than to let the drink get the best of me."

Gareth continues to speak without addressing anyone specifically. His head must really hurt.

"I've already been to see Lady Pendour," he says. "She's agreed to meet with you in three hours. I'll take you up to the manor myself to introduce you to Gar Ebal, her seneschal. He'll formally introduce you to the Lady. It can't be helped. That man is all about protocol."

The big man steps up to the bar and grabs some pork shank and pours himself some sweetwater. He sits right at the bar and chews his food slowly... carefully... and without another word.


*OOC:* I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Knightfall

OOC: I'm waiting patiently... or at least I'm trying to be patient.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

_“My thanks to both of you, then,”_ Sheyla says, nodding to Rosie and Lorien in turn. _“This is a good day.”_

She then sits down to enjoy her breakfast. When Gareth comes storming in, the elf listens to what the big man has to say.

_“Three hours? We shall be ready by then.”_


----------



## Blackrat

To be polite Lorien has some of the breakfast. He did enjoy eating once in a while though he wasn't really hungry. Dressed in his best and having tied his hair he appears almost different person. Instead of a hardy adventurer there now sits a noble youth.
"Thank you Gareth. We will be ready by then." Lorien does hope they get Quinn up by then...


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn nose tickles with the scent of food, and the man wakes up, with only one thing in his head. Food.
He dresses up quickly and gets downstairs, where most of his partners are, along with the bear of a man, eating. _"Damn he's quick..."_ the gladiator thought, as he crosses the room, nodding in salutation to his comrades. 
He sits next to Gareth and pats him on the shoulder. *"Seems you got me in disadvantage."* he says, before looking for Rosie *"Is there some bread and cheese?"*


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee said:


> _“My thanks to both of you, then,”_ Sheyla says, nodding to Rosie and Lorien in turn. _“This is a good day.”_
> 
> She then sits down to enjoy her breakfast. When Gareth comes storming in, the elf listens to what the big man has to say.
> 
> _“Three hours? We shall be ready by then.”_






Blackrat said:


> To be polite Lorien has some of the breakfast. He did enjoy eating once in a while though he wasn't really hungry. Dressed in his best and having tied his hair he appears almost different person. Instead of a hardy adventurer there now sits a noble youth.
> "Thank you Gareth. We will be ready by then." Lorien does hope they get Quinn up by then...



"Aye, it can't be helped." Gareth mumbles as he chews. "Gar would make you wait outside the manor until the appropriate time if I took you up there sooner. It's a stupid thing to make you and the Lady wait for protocol's sake."

He stops to wash down his food with some sweetwater.

"Hmm, I could try to sneak you through the kitchen. Marabelle would be up and about by now. Gar wouldn't expect that."

"Now Gareth," Rosie says. "Don't you be making trouble for these young heroes. You know Gar would be irate if you did such a thing. It would reflect badly on them."

"Aye," Gareth replies. "It was just a thought..."


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Quinn nose tickles with the scent of food, and the man wakes up, with only one thing in his head. Food.
> He dresses up quickly and gets downstairs, where most of his partners are, along with the bear of a man, eating. _"Damn he's quick..."_ the gladiator thought, as he crosses the room, nodding in salutation to his comrades.
> He sits next to Gareth and pats him on the shoulder. *"Seems you got me in disadvantage."* he says, before looking for Rosie *"Is there some bread and cheese?"*



"Quinn!" Gareth pokes you in the ribs. "Finally awake I see. I hope your head hurts less than mine. Har!"

Rosie gives you a big smile and brings you some fresh bread and a plate of cheese. There are only a few types but its a good selection for such a small town.

"Help yourself to anything else you want," she says. "This special breakfast is in honor of Master Lorien's wonderful playing last night."

Once she's satisfied that you have everything you want and even more so, she heads back into her kitchen beyond the back room. You hear a chicken clucking, the fall of a cleaver, and then there is no clucking anymore. You can hear her humming to herself as she works.

More of the inn's guests come down from upstairs. Most of them are locals but there appears to have been a couple of travelers staying at the inn last night as well. A man and woman. They have the look of peddlers... or tinkerers, perhaps. They're definitely not adventurers, regardless.

Timmins helps himself to some food while trying to avoid conversing with Gareth too much. Even Old Wilbur manages to eat something. Rosie brings out more food and drink as the need arises.


----------



## renau1g

Halmar remains quiet during the exchange with Gareth as the other explains protocol and delaying them for the sake of saving face. 

Once Gareth leaves he leans forward in his chair, "I've never understood these people gesturing to the town-dwellers, "Where I come from, if the chief calls us, we come, we don't wait for hours. I'm surprised they get anything done". The large man bites loudly into an apple as he waits for the main course.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"I suppose they live at a different peace. I don't truly like protocols too, but I respect the decisions of others to live constrained in rules made of iron." *Quinn adds, chewing a cheese sandwich.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reneg understood a little about protocals.  He didn't care much about them himself, but he understood that they should be followed when required.  Odd though, that the leader herself couldn't just dismissed the protocals like the leaders at home.  Guess these people have other, odder, protocals he just wasn't familiar.

"That's fine," he tells the others, "I don't mind waiting."  The longer he had to wait the better.  Pity he couldn't help these people just by staying at the inn... or himself, for that matter.


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> Halmar remains quiet during the exchange with Gareth as the other explains protocol and delaying them for the sake of saving face.
> 
> Once Gareth leaves he leans forward in his chair, "I've never understood these people gesturing to the town-dwellers, "Where I come from, if the chief calls us, we come, we don't wait for hours. I'm surprised they get anything done". The large man bites loudly into an apple as he waits for the main course.






Voda Vosa said:


> *"I suppose they live at a different peace. I don't truly like protocols too, but I respect the decisions of others to live constrained in rules made of iron." *Quinn adds, chewing a cheese sandwich.






Dog Moon said:


> Reneg understood a little about protocals.  He didn't care much about them himself, but he understood that they should be followed when required.  Odd though, that the leader herself couldn't just dismissed the protocals like the leaders at home.  Guess these people have other, odder, protocals he just wasn't familiar.
> 
> "That's fine," he tells the others, "I don't mind waiting."  The longer he had to wait the better.  Pity he couldn't help these people just by staying at the inn... or himself, for that matter.



The morning soon progresses past breakfast. The wait starts out slow but is soon filled by conversation. Timmins tells you more about Gurnard's Head. How it's defenders went mad during the seige and that they ate each other, and how the sea rock and its tower is said to be haunted by their spirits. There is a sea cave that allows for access from the bottom but only at low tide. There is also said to be lost treasures in the abandoned tower and perhaps lost magic as well. And, of course, there are the harpies. Always the harpies.

Soon the three hours are nearly over and the mood in the in has become more somber.

"Well, I should be taking you to the manor now," Gareth says. He leads you out of Gurnard's Arms and into the daylight of a crisp Spring morning. The way to Carnell Manor is a simple walk up the north road from the town square. The road branches northwest towards the manor, which you must have passed by last night in the rain. You hadn't even seen it.

Now you do. The manor is aesthetically pleasing to the eye and seems designed more for show than for defense. The manor is framed by "black and white" timbers and only has a low stone wall surrounding its estate as protection. The wall seems designed more to keep out livestock as a flock of sheep graze nearby.

At the wall, Gareth leads you through a sturdy wooden gate that he closes behind him. The road up to the manor is a simple yet decorative path that matches the manor's aesthetic grace. You are surprised to see the manor door wide open and a man standing in the doorway. He is a tall man with piercing black eyes and pitch black hair. His lips are as thin as parchment and his face is just as thin but fluid. He hold a ledger under one arm.

"You are early, Gareth." Gar says.

"Only by minutes, Gar," Gareth replies. "Would you rather I had been late bringing them up?"

"I would have preferred you'd been _exactly_ on time but I know better than to expect that from you. Early is better than late. So, these are the ones I've heard about, hmm? They don't look like much but anyone is better than the last bunch of rogues."

Gar Ebal looks each of you up and down without speaking to any of you. He eyes Halmar suspiciously and nods in approval at Quinn. He barely acknowledges the rest of you.

"You will follow me inside. Touch nothing or the guards will put you in your place. They are there even if you think they are not. The last group learned that the hard way." Gar steps towards the open doorway.

"Good luck," Gareth says. "I'll talk to you again later. Try not to let Gar intimidate you."

With that, Gareth turns around and walks back towards Carnell. Gar disappears inside.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn waves Gareth goodby and follows the vermin-of-a-man inside the building at quick peace, smiling to the others at Gar's back.


----------



## Blackrat

Thank you Gareth. Lorien acknowledges the sheriff and steps to follow the steward. He catches up to the man and asks. If you don't mind, master Ebal, how should we adress the lady? Is "lady" sufficient, or does she hold a title that we should rather use?


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

Sheyla remains silent, while she follows the others, listening closely to Lorien's question and hopefully an answer to it.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Quinn waves Gareth goodby and follows the vermin-of-a-man inside the building at quick peace, smiling to the others at Gar's back.






Blackrat said:


> Thank you Gareth. Lorien acknowledges the sheriff and steps to follow the steward. He catches up to the man and asks. If you don't mind, master Ebal, how should we adress the lady? Is "lady" sufficient, or does she hold a title that we should rather use?






Thanee said:


> Sheyla remains silent, while she follows the others, listening closely to Lorien's question and hopefully an answer to it.



"First of all, you may address me as either Lord Ebal or Master Seneschal." Gar replies. "Do not mix the two forms of address. It makes you sound like a commoner. If you wish to address Her Ladyship properly then I suggest you stick with either 'Your Ladyship' or 'Lady Pendour.' Do not refer to her by her first name.

"More than likely her daughter will be at her side during your interview. I would prefer if you do not address her at all but if she speaks to you then you may address her as 'Lady Chartrese.' Chartrese is her betrothed name, which is used at formal functions. She is an attractive girl, so I must insist you do not stare. It would be quite inappropriate. I would hate to have to inform her husband to be of any inappropriate behavior on your part."

Gar says all this as he leads you down a long, dim-lit corridor. There is just enough light to see with torches evenly spaced along the walls. There are no doors except for the double doors at the end of the hall. Two guards flank the doors on both sides and they come to attention as the seneschal approaches.

He opens the doors and light floods into the hallway momentarily blinding you. Once your vision clears, you see a fine feasting hall with adornments aplenty. The hall stretches to the back of the manor and up to the buildlings roof where a stained glass skylight lets in the morning sun. The hall is two-tiered with the upper level stretching around the hall as a high balcony. A large rectangular, wooden table sits in the center of the hall and you note a seat for each of you around it with two larger chairs at the head, which are obviously for Lady Pendour and her daughter. A large man in plate armor stands at attention behind and to the left of the chairs.

"My son, Ghal." Gar says. "He is the Captain of the House and Lady Pendour's personal guard. You may address him as 'Sir Ebal.' However, it would be best if you simply ignored his presence once Lady Pendour arrives. She will be here shortly. I will leave you to wait for her under Ghal's watchful eye. He will make sure you do not act inappropriately."

The seneschal quickly removes himself from the room and closes the doors behind him. You are left alone in the room with the knight who quickly relaxes once his father is gone.

"I'm sorry about that," Ghal says. "Father can be a bit rude at times. He doesn't think much of outsiders or people in general. Feel free to sit or look around but please do not touch anything not on the table. There is food and drink if you are hungry."


----------



## renau1g

Halmar will have half-listened to the pretentious seneschal's ramblings and instead turned his focus to the various adornments of the room. He had not expected such grandeur from such a small town and was geniunely taken aback. 

At Ghal's words the barbarian will nod "Thank you for the offer...Sir Ebal" as he struggles to remember all the titles that Gar had gone over. He will help himself to the offered refreshments.


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien smirked inside. He was tempted to call the seneschal "young man" or even "boy", but kept his tongue. He had been courting with nobles and royalty when this human's father was still a boy. Sometimes the insolence of humans was almost unbearable. But he pulled up a smile and bowed at him instead. Thank you Master Seneschal. And if you wish to keep with the etiquette, you may refer to me as Lord Mornyano. He had to give the man a little jab by informing him subtly that he was infact a noble too.

It was only then he realised that Sheyla hadn't been aware of his heritage as far as he knew, and this embarrassed him. He tried to keep a low profile about his lineage afterall.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yep, Reneg was definitely fine with letting the Bard speak with the 'Lady'.  He looks at the comfortable chairs and hesitates for a moment before unceremoniously plopping himself down into it.  What he needed was a fine layer of dirt and maybe a twig or two, but he highly doubted these nobles would appreciate him bringing inside the natural world.

His eyes glance over the daughter and pause for a brief second as his thoughts turn to his Beloved, but he quickly looks away and inspects the nearby adornments upon the walls, keeping his mind from heading down that terrible, dark road.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

_“Thank you, Sir Ebal. There are certainly worse flaws to be found amongst your kind, than the desire for correct etiquette.”_

Sheyla nods to the knight and takes a seat on the table.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Lorien smirked inside. He was tempted to call the seneschal "young man" or even "boy", but kept his tongue. He had been courting with nobles and royalty when this human's father was still a boy. Sometimes the insolence of humans was almost unbearable. But he pulled up a smile and bowed at him instead. Thank you Master Seneschal. And if you wish to keep with the etiquette, you may refer to me as Lord Mornyano. He had to give the man a little jab by informing him subtly that he was infact a noble too.
> 
> It was only then he realised that Sheyla hadn't been aware of his heritage as far as he knew, and this embarrassed him. He tried to keep a low profile about his lineage afterall.



If Gar Ebal hears your comment, he doesn't react to it before he leaves the room. Gar's son shakes his head in disgust at his father's behavior.

"Lord Mornyano, please try to forgive my father's behavior. For all his talk of etiquette, he has almost none himself regarding outsiders. You must allow me to apologize for my family's sake. Please, let me offer my hand in friendship? Please?"

Sir Ebal holds out his hand in hopes you will accept his apology on behalf of his family.



Dog Moon said:


> Yep, Reneg was definitely fine with letting the Bard speak with the 'Lady'.  He looks at the comfortable chairs and hesitates for a moment before unceremoniously plopping himself down into it.  What he needed was a fine layer of dirt and maybe a twig or two, but he highly doubted these nobles would appreciate him bringing inside the natural world.



The chair is indeed comfortable and looks to have been carved from some of the finest oak. You note the table is carved in the same way. The furniture looks old but it is well cared for. You can tell from the craftmenship that the wood came from deadfall and not a live tree.

The walls of the all suggest this isn't just a noble's hall but a hunting hall. There are dozens of heads scattered throughout the room from animals and other more exotic beasts. You can tell they are mounted in honor to the North Gods -- specifically The Hunting Princess, Larea, one of the deities honored in your homeland.



renau1g said:


> Halmar will have half-listened to the pretentious seneschal's ramblings and instead turned his focus to the various adornments of the room. He had not expected such grandeur from such a small town and was geniunely taken aback.
> 
> At Ghal's words the barbarian will nod "Thank you for the offer...Sir Ebal" as he struggles to remember all the titles that Gar had gone over. He will help himself to the offered refreshments.



"Good. I thank you for accepting our hospitality. It honors the Lady and the god Sanh." Ghal replies. "If there is anything specific you wish then I can call for the staff. I'm sure they can make you something special if you prefer."



Thanee said:


> _“Thank you, Sir Ebal. There are certainly worse flaws to be found amongst your kind, than the desire for correct etiquette.”_
> 
> Sheyla nods to the knight and takes a seat on the table.



"I thank you for that courtesy, dear lady. It is most graceous for you to say so considering my father's behavior. I assuse you that Lady Pendour isn't such a sticklier for etiquette. You can relax here." Ghal replies. "I'm sure that the Lady will be here shortly. She had some other matters to attend to this morning. There was an attack on a local homestead last night by two harpies. The beasts got away and the homestead's family was killed."

The knight pauses a moment to sigh and bow his head in sorrow.

"It is sad news, especially for me. I knew the family well. Brennen, the father, was a childhood friend of mine. I wish I could destroy these harpies myself but, alas, I'm not allowed to leave my post here in the manor. Tradition and all that."


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien nods at the knight. Forget the lord part, and just call me Lorien. I just wanted to see how your father reacts. He takes the hand, though he has never understood this particular habit of humans. I might have a family name to call noble, but I left that life decades ago. Maybe in a couple of centuries I'll return to my home to take my place, but now, I'm just another adventurer.

He listens to the talk about the harpies and sits down. Foul beasts. It seems the troubles with them are escalating. I do hope our help will be enough to quell them.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"A pleasure to meet you my Sir Eban, I'm sure your beloved father don't have any malice after his harsh exteriors. It's a good tactic to hide one's weaknesses. I take that your father is an intelligent man."* Quinn states plainly, and sits at the table. When the harpies are mentioned, he frowns and turns to the knight. *"I shall personally slain those feathered monstrosities. Repulsive things..." *Quinn keeps cursing in a quite closed dialect.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Lorien nods at the knight. Forget the lord part, and just call me Lorien. I just wanted to see how your father reacts. He takes the hand, though he has never understood this particular habit of humans. I might have a family name to call noble, but I left that life decades ago. Maybe in a couple of centuries I'll return to my home to take my place, but now, I'm just another adventurer.



"I thank you, Lorien." Sir Ebal replies as he grasps your hand in friendship. "And you may all just call me Ghal when my father and the Lady are not around. I'm sure Lady Pendour wouldn't mind the informality but it's best to address her properly unless she says otherwise."



Voda Vosa said:


> *"A pleasure to meet you my Sir Eban, I'm sure your beloved father don't have any malice after his harsh exteriors. It's a good tactic to hide one's weaknesses. I take that your father is an intelligent man."* Quinn states plainly, and sits at the table.



"Indeed. My father's behavior was simply the act of a man who lacks tact with those he does not know. He is abrupt but he is a decent man," Ghal says. "And, yes, he is quite intelligent but sometimes his great intellect gets in the way of his good sense."



Blackrat said:


> He listens to the talk about the harpies and sits down. Foul beasts. It seems the troubles with them are escalating. I do hope our help will be enough to quell them.






Voda Vosa said:


> When the harpies are mentioned, he frowns and turns to the knight. *"I shall personally slain those feathered monstrosities. Repulsive things..." *Quinn keeps cursing in a quite closed dialect.



"The cretures have been an evil plague on our community for as long as I can remember. The previous lord rarely gave them a second thought. His attitude infected our community and the locals grew used to graves being defiled and sheep being slaughtered by the beasts. People often disappear, which keeps Carnell from growing as it should. We have become as used to the attacks as the harsh storms that roll in off the sea.

"That all changed a year ago when Lady Pendour's husband inherited the manor from his uncle. Lord Pendour was an idealistic young knight who hoped to rid our community of these evil creatures. His death was tragic. He was a great man." Sir Ebal's sorrow is reflected in his eyes.

"Indeed he was," a voice rings out from above like chimes in the wind. "I thank you for your kind words, Guardian."

Looking up to the second floor balcony, you see two noble ladies, one older and one younger, standing near the railing on the northern side of the room. Both are dressed in the trappings of nobility; although, their garments are tastefully simple. They would seem plain in a grand city but here they are visions of grace and beauty.

"Lady Pendour," Sir Ebal bows. "I am pleased that my words give you comfort."

He sweeps his hand towards the table where you are sitting.

"These are the heroes that stayed at the Gurnard's Arms last night and so beguiled the locals with their company and tales of adventure."

Lady Pendour looks at each of you one by one. The light streaming in from the manor's skylight highlights her face perfectly and her features are beautifully serene.

"I welcome you to my home, travelers, and to Carnell. I hope all that I have heard of your good nature is true. We are in great need of heroes. I, personally, need your help in recovering an important item from the roost of the harpies that plague Carnell. Plus, if you can determine what exactly happened to my husband, I would be extremely grateful.

"Unfortunately, I cannot pay you great sums of gold as we are a poor community, but I can offer you a token payment for your services if you feel you must be paid. Also, you are free to keep anything that you uncover in the beast's lair. The tower was a great fortress once and I am sure that it still holds many secrets. I also have a meager library of books and scrolls that you may reference in pursuit of this goal. I doubt any of them are magical, but the books should be informative nonetheless."


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"It's undoubtedly mine the honour to meet you personally Lady Pendour, and also a pleasure to meet your daughter. My lady."* Quinn springs out of his chair to make a reverence. 
*"My condolescences for your lost my lady."* the warrior nods, lowering his eyes for a pair of seconds. *"My name is Quinn, gladiator of the north."* the man introduces himself.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

Sheyla bows slightly towards the two noble ladies in an act of courtesy, after all these were just humans, noble birth or not.

_“It is, indeed, a great loss you have suffered, and this community, for from what we have heard, your husband has been a good man. I will gladly aid you in recovering what is rightfully yours, and shed light into the mystery of his passing on. Also the threat to this peaceful community posed by the winged terrors will be dealt with. Rest assured, that we did not come to claim your gold, but to offer our help first and foremost. Naturally, gold is useful in this world, and as such we will gladly accept, what you can offer, but I at least do not consider it a necessity.”_


----------



## renau1g

Halmar will follow the lead of the elves in their treatment of the human nobles, having less experience than his travelling companions. 

"I have lost many clansmen to the threat of monstrous foes and can understand your pain. I agree with Sheyla, gold is not a necessity, but rather, an added benefit. I am known as Halmar the Unseen to my people, tracker, hunter, slayer of threats, and I am at your service, m'lady." the large barbarian says, with a slight bow towards the Lady and her daughter.

[sblock=OOC]
How old is the daughter? Also, how old is Lady Pendour?
[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> How old is the daughter? Also, how old is Lady Pendour?
> [/sblock]




Reply...
[sblock=OOC]The daughter is 16 years old. Lady Pendour is in her early thirties.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat

As soon as he notices the women, Lorien is on his feet. My lady. He bows deep. I am Lorien, singer of songs and veawer of tales, and I look forward to see where this tale leads.

He lets the others introduce themselves before continuing. As my friends have stated, money is not important, but a suitable gift of appreciation will not be turned down. I myself would be delighted to have a look at your library.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> As soon as he notices the women, Lorien is on his feet. My lady. He bows deep. I am Lorien, singer of songs and veawer of tales, and I look forward to see where this tale leads.






Thanee said:


> Sheyla bows slightly towards the two noble ladies in an act of courtesy, after all these were just humans, noble birth or not.
> 
> _“It is, indeed, a great loss you have suffered, and this community, for from what we have heard, your husband has been a good man. I will gladly aid you in recovering what is rightfully yours, and shed light into the mystery of his passing on. Also the threat to this peaceful community posed by the winged terrors will be dealt with. Rest assured, that we did not come to claim your gold, but to offer our help first and foremost. Naturally, gold is useful in this world, and as such we will gladly accept, what you can offer, but I at least do not consider it a necessity.”_



"I welcome you both. While the Strandlands has its fair share of elven citizens, we rarely have elven visitors here in Carnell. Are you two from Minar?" she replies. "And I am glad that monetary recompense isn't your group's primary reason for being here. It gives me hope for Carnell's future." 



renau1g said:


> Halmar will follow the lead of the elves in their treatment of the human nobles, having less experience than his travelling companions.
> 
> "I have lost many clansmen to the threat of monstrous foes and can understand your pain. I agree with Sheyla, gold is not a necessity, but rather, an added benefit. I am known as Halmar the Unseen to my people, tracker, hunter, slayer of threats, and I am at your service, m'lady." the large barbarian says, with a slight bow towards the Lady and her daughter.



"I thank you for your offered service, Halmar. You will be serving not only me but also the citizens of Carnell as well if we come to an agreement. If we do then you will have a chance to slay these monsters that trouble my people."



Voda Vosa said:


> *"It's undoubtedly mine the honour to meet you personally Lady Pendour, and also a pleasure to meet your daughter. My lady."* Quinn springs out of his chair to make a reverence.
> *"My condolescences for your lost my lady."* the warrior nods, lowering his eyes for a pair of seconds. *"My name is Quinn, gladiator of the north."* the man introduces himself.



"I admire your vigor and obvious strength, Quinn. We greatly respect warriors in the Strandlands. You shall have the opportunity to test your skills while here. Perhaps a sparring match between you and Sir Ebal could be arranged," Lady Pendour looks to her Guardian.

"I would be honored to fight a bloodless match if you are so inclined," the knight nods to Quinn. "I have some experience in the fighting circle. It will have to wait until after your mission, however. The harpies must be dealt with and quickly."

"Of course," Lady Pendour says. "There is some urgency regarding the misison that I'm asking you to undertake. You will have just three days beyond today to find my husband's body and retrieve the item I need -- a special key that opens a sealed stone sarcophagus in the Pendour Family crypt.

"I'm sure you've heard by now that someone is blackmailing my family. They have threatened me and my children with death or worse if I don't hand over whatever is sealed in the sarcophagus. While I have no idea what is sealed inside, I worry that the blackmailer will use it for some evil purpose. With the crypt's key, I might gain some leverage against this person, whoever they are."

Lady Pendour and her daughter walks gracefully towards a spiral staircase built into the north wall as she speaks to you all. The staircase is a solid wood construct that blends seemlessly into the wall. It was nearly invisible to the untrained eye until she and her daughter started their descent. By the time she is finished speaking, they have traversed the distance to the main floor and seated themselves at the table.

"I think I will choose you to undertake this mission if you agree to not only return the key to me but also my husband's body as well. You must also destroy the harpies and any other evil that infests the tower of Gurnard's Head.

"The coast is known for its crab-like sea spiders and other vicious creatures. My people speak of rumors of some great turtle-like creature that attacks boats, but I've never seen any proof of it. Still, I must caution you to be careful. The best way to the sea rock is by boat. You can get there by land but only at low tide. During high tide, you could become trapped on the rock, so be mindful of the time of day.

"No doubt the blackmailer has his own agents in this little drama, so you should watch your backs. I cannot even fathom who they might be, but I can honestly say that I trust the people of Carnell to be the side that frees our community from this menace. However, my late husband's uncle had many enemies. He was not a popular man in Carnell and someone might be holding a grudge."



Blackrat said:


> He lets the others introduce themselves before continuing. As my friends have stated, money is not important, but a suitable gift of appreciation will not be turned down. I myself would be delighted to have a look at your library.



"I can offer you as much as 100 gp each once you've succeeded in bringing back the crypt key and my late husband's remains. You may stay at Gurnard's Arms for free; this will include meals and any other services that Rosemergy _normally_ offers. I will recompense her for as long as you are on this mission. The library will be available to you from noon until dusk. Do we have an agreement?"


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Of course my lady, your terms are reasonable and your quest is honourable. You can count on me."* Quinn states


----------



## Dog Moon

One hundred gold each?  That's it?  For all that work?  Seemed like a paltry amount to Reneg, BUT seeing as he wasn't really all that interested in the money anyway, such a low amount didn't matter to him much at all.  Most likely those other mercenaries had laughed in her face, but from what he had heard, the mercenaries didn't have good manners at all.  Not to say he did have good manners, but at least they weren't too terrible.

Anyway, "I agree to the terms," he tells the lady.  Although he hoped that her husband's body wasn't beyond recovery.  From what he thought he remembered about harpies, they liked to eat their victims.  How would the lady respond if they handed her a handful of bones?  Aw well, hopefully he was still alive and that talk of his demise were incorrect.  He looks at the others.  "And I'm ready to go when everyone else is."


----------



## Dog Moon

OOC: No, my character did not repeat what he said a second time.  I got hit by the dreaded double-post.  Although that would certainly make for an interesting pbp character: occasionally reposting lower below what you had already posted because your character continually repeats himself.


----------



## renau1g

"Yes, that sounds fair. I presume you'll provide a boat and a trained crew?" Halmar says, not taking his eyes off the younger Lady. He didn't care for money either, it meant little to him, except the value others placed in the metal. Now gems on the other hand, there was something about the way they sparkled, similar to the sparkle he saw in the daughter's eyes... he quickly averts his eyes and stuffs a piece of cheese into his mouth.


----------



## Blackrat

No, we are from a fair bit farther. I doubt my lady has heard of the place, but I'll be pleased to tell you about the lands of Silver Leaves once we've taken care of your problem. Lorien replies to the Lady's inquiry about their origin.

After listening to the rest of the conversation he taps his chin in pondering. It seems we are in a hurry, but we shouldn't rush without some knowledge where we are going. May I suggest we take a while to see if the library holds any information about Gurnard's Head before we head out?


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> No, we are from a fair bit farther. I doubt my lady has heard of the place, but I'll be pleased to tell you about the lands of Silver Leaves once we've taken care of your problem. Lorien replies to the Lady's inquiry about their origin.



"I have indeed heard of the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. You are quite far from your home. A conversation about your homeland sounds like a great diversion once your mission is finished," she replies.



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Of course my lady, your terms are reasonable and your quest is honourable. You can count on me."* Quinn states






Dog Moon said:


> Anyway, "I agree to the terms," he tells the lady.  Although he hoped that her husband's body wasn't beyond recovery.  From what he thought he remembered about harpies, they liked to eat their victims.  How would the lady respond if they handed her a handful of bones?  Aw well, hopefully he was still alive and that talk of his demise were incorrect.  He looks at the others.  "And I'm ready to go when everyone else is."






renau1g said:


> "Yes, that sounds fair. I presume you'll provide a boat and a trained crew?" Halmar says, not taking his eyes off the younger Lady. He didn't care for money either, it meant little to him, except the value others placed in the metal. Now gems on the other hand, there was something about the way they sparkled, similar to the sparkle he saw in the daughter's eyes... he quickly averts his eyes and stuffs a piece of cheese into his mouth.



"Good. I am glad we are in agreement. As for the boat you will be using, it is more of a large rowboat than a sailing ship. Several of the townsfolk should be able to handle the craft without difficultly if you prefer not to handle the craft yourself.

"The distance to Gurnard's Head from the southwestern shore is minimal, so I doubt you will have to worry about the boast turning over. If you stay close to the sandbar at lowtide then the trip there should be a simple matter. It is once you get there that you should truly be concerned. None of the locals will stay on Gurnard's Head overnight, so they will insist on returning back to shore with the boat once they have dropped you off.

"Of course, if you row the boat yourselves then you will have it available to you in case something goes wrong. There are two such launches moored at the southwestern shoreline."



Blackrat said:


> After listening to the rest of the conversation [Lorien] taps his chin in pondering. It seems we are in a hurry, but we shouldn't rush without some knowledge where we are going. May I suggest we take a while to see if the library holds any information about Gurnard's Head before we head out?



"The library is up the stairs, to the left, and down the first hallway. It is the last door to the left. I will have my scribe, Gangrell, meet you there if you wish to use his services. The library is not very large, but it is a bit disoragnized. I am sure there is something in there about the rock fortress. Records of some sort."

Lady Pendour stops for a moment to put a hand on her daughter's arm. The young girl had been staring at Sheyla intently. Lady Chartrese quickly averts her eyes and blushes a crimson red.

"I must help my child with her courtly studies, so unless there is anything else you wish to ask me, I will leave you in the capable hands of Sir Ebal."

She looks to each of you, in turn, waiting for any additional questions.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

_“Thank you, I believe we have everything we need. We can set out immediately,”_ Sheyla says in answer to Lady Pendour, pretty much ignoring the human child.


----------



## renau1g

"If the way isn't so treacherous, we can perhaps make it ourselves. I was worried about the perils of the waters for someone unfamiliar with them, but I think I'd rather have the boat, just in case" Halmar says to the others.


----------



## Voda Vosa

"Agree. We should be going, the fast we reach the place, the faster we can swept out the harpies." replies Quinn


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee said:


> _“Thank you, I believe we have everything we need. We can set out immediately,”_ Sheyla says in answer to Lady Pendour, pretty much ignoring the human child.






renau1g said:


> "If the way isn't so treacherous, we can perhaps make it ourselves. I was worried about the perils of the waters for someone unfamiliar with them, but I think I'd rather have the boat, just in case" Halmar says to the others.






Voda Vosa said:


> "Agree. We should be going, the fast we reach the place, the faster we can swept out the harpies." replies Quinn



"Haste is a good choice," Lady Pendour replies. She and her daughter stand and the lady turns to Sir Ebal. "Please escort our guest to your father and have him write a writ of intent for the gold they will receive once they have brought my beloved back to me. 100 gold each..."

She pauses, looks towards Sheyla, and then continues.

"No, have him make it 150 gold each. %0 gold now and a 100 gold once they return with my husband's body. I sense that their task may be more difficult than any of us yet know."

"I will do as you command, my lady." Sir Ebal salutes his charge. "My father will object regarding the amount but I will assure him that it is your will."

"It is required and it is my will." Lady Pendour turns to Lorien. "That is as much as I can give. Anything more and I risk bankrupting my coffers. Use the gold I have given you up front wisely."

Lady Pendour says no more as she and her daughter walk to an up the staircase to the level above.

"I will take you to my father," Sir Ebal states matter-of-factly. "After he has given you your gold and writs, I will have one of the manor stewards escort back to town. Gaerth will be able to show you the way to the shoreline where the launches are moored."

He walks to the halls entry and opens the double doors. You hear the guards come to attention.

"At ease," Ebal says. "A deal has been struck. You, fetch one of the stewards to my father's office."

"Yes sir," the guard replies. He then walks down the hall, out of sight, but you can still hear his armor clanking.

Sir Ebal turns back towards you.

"Please follow me."

The knight waits for you to stand before tuning back towards the door. He obviously plans to lead the way.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"You are most noble and generous my lady" *the warrior says, and watches the pair disappear on the stairs. 

Quinn happily stands and follows Ebal.


----------



## Blackrat

My ladies. Lorien bows to the women and follows Ebal.


----------



## renau1g

Halmar will also nod to the nobles and turn to follow Ebal, quite satisfied with compensation. It was much more than he expected from such a small place.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

Sheyla also thanks the noble lady, standing up and bowing slightly towards her, the elven cleric then makes herself ready to follow the knight.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> *"You are most noble and generous my lady" *the warrior says, and watches the pair disappear on the stairs.
> 
> Quinn happily stands and follows Ebal.






Blackrat said:


> My ladies. Lorien bows to the women and follows Ebal.






renau1g said:


> Halmar will also nod to the nobles and turn to follow Ebal, quite satisfied with compensation. It was much more than he expected from such a small place.






Thanee said:


> Sheyla also thanks the noble lady, standing up and bowing slightly towards her, the elven cleric then makes herself ready to follow the knight.



Sir Ebal leads the way down the hallway. The remaining guard closes the door to the Great Hall once you've all passed through the double doors. Ebal stops halfway down the hallway, turns towards a tapestry, and pulls it aside. Another hallway stands behind the tapestry. The large knight takes the lead once again, walking down the short corridor passed a series of doorways, all closed.

At the end of the hallway, a door stands ajar. Candlelight spills out from within.

"Wait here a moment," Ghal says. "I will speak to my father alone for a moment in order to properly explain the Lady's wishes in this matter."

He doesn't wait for you to reply. He enters the room closing the door behind him. You can hear the two men voices from behind the door, but you cannot make out what they are saying.

Minutes pass like hours while you are waiting. The two mens' voices rise to audible levels at one point. The conversation is obviously heated. You clearly hear the knight's voice boom "father!" and the seneschal reply, "No!" and "Unacceptable."

Then you hear the large knight say the following, "This is Lady Pendour's will! Do not make me choose between you and her!"

Silence follows as you continue to wait...


----------



## Voda Vosa

The gladiator laughs contagiously.* "Father and son. Ain't that pretty? I'd loved to hear the entire conversation"* Quinn says smiling


----------



## Blackrat

As they wait Lorien takes the time to tie his silvery hair so it's more practical for heated combat they are going to face in their trip to the tower. As the words behind the door get louder he turns to his companions. Something's not right. Such small details should not raise this kind of ruckus. There's matters in this we haven't been told.


----------



## Dog Moon

"Doesn't matter," Reneg tells the Bard, "As long as it doesn't involve us.  The Harpies should be stopped in any case for the safety of the people."  He didn't add that he wished others were doing this instead of him, but as much as he just felt like sitting around and enjoy relaxing, he disliked vile creatures such as Harpies even more.

The only question he had was: how long until this hidden matter actually did involve them?


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"He is right, as long as we get paid for the job, the problems of that cranky old man are not of my concern. Although he looked me like if I was what he was expecting... A card to play later, on our favour perhaps."* The gladiator comments


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> The gladiator laughs contagiously.* "Father and son. Ain't that pretty? I'd loved to hear the entire conversation"* Quinn says smiling






Blackrat said:


> As they wait Lorien takes the time to tie his silvery hair so it's more practical for heated combat they are going to face in their trip to the tower. As the words behind the door get louder he turns to his companions. Something's not right. Such small details should not raise this kind of ruckus. There's matters in this we haven't been told.






Dog Moon said:


> "Doesn't matter," Reneg tells the Bard, "As long as it doesn't involve us.  The Harpies should be stopped in any case for the safety of the people."  He didn't add that he wished others were doing this instead of him, but as much as he just felt like sitting around and enjoy relaxing, he disliked vile creatures such as Harpies even more.
> 
> The only question he had was: how long until this hidden matter actually did involve them?






Voda Vosa said:


> *"He is right, as long as we get paid for the job, the problems of that cranky old man are not of my concern. Although he looked me like if I was what he was expecting... A card to play later, on our favour perhaps."* The gladiator comments



Sir Ghal Ebal opens the door and waves you into the room.

"My father in a particularly bad mood it seems. He has relented as I knew he would. For while our family has a say in the manor's finances, he cannot overturn the Lady's ruling on this matter," he says in a low voice to Lorien as you enter one by one. "Regardless, try not to annoy him or he might start becoming difficult again."

The room is fairly large for a seneschal's workspace. It is decorated sparsely with a large wooden desk as its only true adornment. Lord Gar Ebal sits in behind the desk writing with a inkpen on one of several pieces of parchment.

"It seems Lady Pendour has made up her mid regarding your good intentions. I wish I shared them, but it obviously isn't my place, anymore, to question her acumen," Lord Ebal's words are touched with disdain. "I am preparing the appropriate documents that will allow you to function as Lady Pendour's champions in this matter. Do not lose them for you will not receive replacement documentation, which will disqualify you from receiving payment once the harpies are dealt with and the Lord's body is returned to this manor.

"You are receiving 50 gold ironweights each, up front, as the Lady has demanded of me, but you are obligated to perform your duties, regardless. If you take the money and run then I will personally swear out a warrant against you. You will be hunted as brigands, understood?" He doesn't wait for you to reply.

"If one of you should perish then a part of the money allocated through that person's writ will be used to provide you with the proper burial rites assuming that there be a body to bury. The remaining funds, from the 100 gold ironweights, are returned to the manor's coffers. Anyone left alive amongst your company will not be entitled to it unless the Lady, once again, decideds to rule otherwise.

"Also, you should note that we take the use of unauthorized Necromantic magicks very seriously in the Strandlands. If you attempt to raise the dead without the consent of a priest of Hades, you will be punished severely. The offending cleric or wizard usually loses a hand for a first offense. After that, the punishment is usually beheading or hanging with no chance of being raised from the dead. Any questions?"

He looks up at you for the first time since you entered the room.

*OOC:* Remember! Necromancy is very restricted in this campaign region. The North Gods and their followers are forbidden from casting certain Necromancy spells, regardless of whether or not the spell has the Evil descriptor.

Note that Faiths not associated with the North Gods or the Balance do not concern themselves with such restrictions. The followers of the patron deities of the Demihuman Gods (i.e Corellon, Garl, Moradin, Yondalla, etc.) often honor this stricture when dealing with the followers of the North Gods, but they aren't forbidden by Faith to use such magicks unless such magicks go against the nature of the deity.

More information on this campaign restriction will be forthcoming on the OOC thread... later. (I'm going to see Star Trek with a friend today, so I likely won't be back until late tonight or early tomorrow.)


----------



## renau1g

"Do not worry about our flight, we have no desire to take these coins and run, they are not so great a treasure that I would compromise my values for. The greater reward will be destroying these foes and returning peace to your land." Halmar says, once again annoyed at the impracticality of these documents and other ceremonies. 

_"Every moment we waste here is the potential that another of this town's citizens is in peril"_ the large barbarian thinks to himself as he waits for the documents to be completed.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"I'0m not planning on raising anyone from the dead. Personally I'm planning to put several harpies in that state." *Quinn states with a smile.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

_“Do not worry, Lord Ebal. We came to offer our help, first and foremost, and it is still our intention to free your community from the threat posed by the harpies. Hopefully your mood will lighten up on our return, then.”_


----------



## Dog Moon

Reneg almost laughs at the barbarian's words.  _"we have no desire to take these coins and run, they are not so great a treasure"_  True indeed.  The value of adventuring was always the rare and unusual magicks to be found in the lairs of monsters, not the reward that was given by the people who desire these monsters to be gone.  Of course to those who WOULD be willing to take the money and run... well, they probably weren't able to take care of the monsters anyway.

"No questions here," Reneg tells the Lord, figuring that the man wouldn't listen to anything he said anyway.  With some, trust has to be earned and for this Lord, the trust wasn't going to be earned until they returned with their job completed.


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> "Do not worry about our flight, we have no desire to take these coins and run, they are not so great a treasure that I would compromise my values for. The greater reward will be destroying these foes and returning peace to your land." Halmar says, once again annoyed at the impracticality of these documents and other ceremonies.
> 
> _"Every moment we waste here is the potential that another of this town's citizens is in peril"_ the large barbarian thinks to himself as he waits for the documents to be completed.



"If that is your word of honor, barbarian, then I accept it and hold you to it."



Voda Vosa said:


> *"I'm not planning on raising anyone from the dead. Personally I'm planning to put several harpies in that state." *Quinn states with a smile.



"I trust that you will perform _your_ duties in this matter," Lord Ebal says. "I'm glad that a stout warrior such as yourself is helping with this mission."



Thanee said:


> _“Do not worry, Lord Ebal. We came to offer our help, first and foremost, and it is still our intention to free your community from the threat posed by the harpies. Hopefully your mood will lighten up on our return, then.”_



"If you do well, I will gladly admit that Lady Pendour chose her champion's wisely. We shall see."



Dog Moon said:


> Reneg almost laughs at the barbarian's words.  _"we have no desire to take these coins and run, they are not so great a treasure"_  True indeed.  The value of adventuring was always the rare and unusual magicks to be found in the lairs of monsters, not the reward that was given by the people who desire these monsters to be gone.  Of course to those who WOULD be willing to take the money and run... well, they probably weren't able to take care of the monsters anyway.
> 
> "No questions here," Reneg tells the Lord, figuring that the man wouldn't listen to anything he said anyway.  With some, trust has to be earned and for this Lord, the trust wasn't going to be earned until they returned with their job completed.



Lord Ebal acknowledges your words with a nod before standing to hand over the writs and coins.

He looks at each of you for a moment, pondering something internally. Then he speaks.

"I know you probably think very little of me personally and truth be told, it really doesn't concern me. If you suceed, I will be glad that a honored friend has been put to rest. If you fail, I will expect more from those that are chosen to replace you. May Sanh guide and protect you."

Lord Ebal sits and is soon distracted by his other work. His son escorts you out of the room. A man waits just outside the office.

"I think he might actually be warming up to you," the knight says. "He rarely invokes Sanh's name for anyone except me.

"Raius will escort you back to town," Sir Ebal motions to the man. "I have other duties that I must attend to now. Good luck."

The knight shakes hands with each of you before stepping back into his father's office.

"Please follow me," Raius says. "It will be my honor to accompany you to the inn. I'm sure you wish to be on your way."


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien bows his goodbye to the Lord and follows his son outside. Nodding acknowledgement to the guard. Very well. We will see you later. He says to the knight.

Yes, best to start immediatily. He answers to the guard and follows him back to the inn.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

_“Thank you. You will not be disappointed.”_

Sheyla likewise follows the guardsman.

_“I agree, let us go back to the inn and then move on to our destination.”_


----------



## renau1g

Halmar will simply nod to the seneschal, and follow the others outside.

Once back at the inn, he'll ask "Shall we leave now, or rest first and go at first light?"


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"We shall meet again, and exchange some blade swings, we'll see how good is our lady's champion."* offers Quinn with a handshake


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Lorien bows his goodbye to the Lord and follows his son outside. Nodding acknowledgement to the guard. Very well. We will see you later. He says to the knight.
> 
> Yes, best to start immediatily. He answers to the guard and follows him back to the inn.






Thanee said:


> _“Thank you. You will not be disappointed.”_
> 
> Sheyla likewise follows the guardsman.
> 
> _“I agree, let us go back to the inn and then move on to our destination.”_






Voda Vosa said:


> *"We shall meet again, and exchange some blade swings, we'll see how good is our lady's champion."* offers Quinn with a handshake






renau1g said:


> Halmar will simply nod to the seneschal, and follow the others outside.
> 
> Once back at the inn, he'll ask "Shall we leave now, or rest first and go at first light?"



The trip back to Gurnard's Arms is short and uneventful. Raius bids you "good luck" before heading back to the manor. You do not find Sir Gareth outside the inn. You do find him inside talking with Timmins, however. Both men greet you heartily.

"What did Lady Pendour decide?" Timmins asks.

"Yes, don't leave us in suspense, friends," Gareth adds.


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien smiles at the excitement of the men. So human...

There is a heroic tale to be sung in a few days. He answers with a smile.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Lorien smiles at the excitement of the men. So human...
> 
> There is a heroic tale to be sung in a few days. He answers with a smile.



"Ha!" Gareth slaps you on the back. "I knew it. Lady Pendour has chosen her champions."

"This is good news," Timmins says. "Will you be leaving right away?"

"I doubt they would delay," Gareth replies. "The situation grows worse each day." He turns to you. "I assume that the Lady told you about the launches at the beachhead. I can take you there as soon as you are ready."


----------



## renau1g

"Unless my allies have any reason to stay, we shall require some rations and then be on our way" Halmar replies, looking to the others to see if they need anything further.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

_“Quite the opposite. We have all reason to head out as soon as possible to put an end to this tragedy.”_


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Yes! Battle calls me, there's harpies blood to be spilled by my hand, heroic feats to be done... Ah... I have look forward to this moment since I left my homelands." *Quinn says with fervour in his eyes.


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> "Unless my allies have any reason to stay, we shall require some rations and then be on our way" Halmar replies, looking to the others to see if they need anything further.






Thanee said:


> _“Quite the opposite. We have all reason to head out as soon as possible to put an end to this tragedy.”_






Voda Vosa said:


> *"Yes! Battle calls me, there's harpies blood to be spilled by my hand, heroic feats to be done... Ah... I have look forward to this moment since I left my homelands." *Quinn says with fervour in his eyes.



"Good." Gareth replies. "Follow me."

Timmins wishes you "good luck." Gareth leads you out of town to the southeast. It is a short walk to the shoreline. Soon you are looking down at the water from a cliff. The wind is strong here but not strong enough to deter the gulls winging overhead. Their shrill cries echo across the rolling surf to your ears.

"There is a path here that will take us down to the beachhead," Gareth points down towards a pier set near the cliff. "The pier is set back from the shore since the beach floods at high tide."

He leads the way down the path, which is obviously mantained since there are handholds carved into the rock as well as strong ropes anchored to the rock by metal rings. The path itself is a weatherbeaten stone walkway with a few wooden walkways where the stone has fallen away. Carved stone soon gives way to the solid wooden pier.

A large boat that looks like it could hold up to eight men of Gareth's size sits moored at the end of the pier. The water is nearly a dozen feet away from it. A stone house sits near the cliff.

"Strange, there should be two boats moored here." Gareth ponders. "One is always left near the water. And Yorick should be here somewhere. He better not be out hunting for that sea beast again."

He calls out to the boatmaster, "Yorick, you here?"

Wind and wave are the only sounds that reply.

"Hmm, his gear is here." Gareth notes by pointing to fishing nets, lines, and large hooks hanging on the walls of the stone house. "He'd never go out on the water without his nets. Where could he be?"


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Perhaps in that stone building? Let's see." *Quinn points out and heads to the stone house.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

_“Well, if he isn't here, but his fishing gear is, and the other boat isn't here, then it seems reasonable to assume, that he has taken that boat to get somewhere, where he does not want to catch fish,”_ Sheyla muses.


----------



## Blackrat

The distinct chime of blade being drawn rings in the air. It's not quite obvious where that blade came from, as Lorien doesn't seem to be carrying one, but none the less, he is wielding it now. Whatever it is, somethings not right. And Quinn might be onto something. At least there could be some clues in there. The elf says as he follows the brute.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reneg frowns at the ring of the sword.  Why do people always assume the worst in these sorts of situations? he wonders.  There certainly could be numerous reasons why he took the boat.  Maybe he's using the boat to help out someone, guiding them maybe.

At any rate, it's better safe than sorry and he keeps his eyes open and cautiously scans the area, searching to see if there are any tracks that seem out of place.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Perhaps in that stone building? Let's see." *Quinn points out and heads to the stone house.






Thanee said:


> _“Well, if he isn't here, but his fishing gear is, and the other boat isn't here, then it seems reasonable to assume, that he has taken that boat to get somewhere, where he does not want to catch fish,”_ Sheyla muses.






Blackrat said:


> The distinct chime of blade being drawn rings in the air. It's not quite obvious where that blade came from, as Lorien doesn't seem to be carrying one, but none the less, he is wielding it now. Whatever it is, somethings not right. And Quinn might be onto something. At least there could be some clues in there. The elf says as he follows the brute.



Quinn leads Lorien into the stone structure. The door stands ajar a crack. You smell the reminants of pipe smoke as the door opens.

A simply meal sits out half eaten on a old, wooden square table. The single chair in the dwelling sits on its back on the floor. A worn bed sits in one corner and is covered with all sorts of fishing gear.

Gareth stands watch on the pier next to Sheyla. "You may be right, lady elf. Still, I would suggest caution. These shores are home to all sorts of creatures." He watches the shoreline intently as he unshoulders his blade.
-------------------------------
More in a minute...


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Reneg frowns at the ring of the sword.  Why do people always assume the worst in these sorts of situations? he wonders.  There certainly could be numerous reasons why he took the boat.  Maybe he's using the boat to help out someone, guiding them maybe.
> 
> At any rate, it's better safe than sorry and he keeps his eyes open and cautiously scans the area, searching to see if there are any tracks that seem out of place.



Your keen sense pick up the sound of scuttling coming from somewhere under the pier. The wooden planks are set far enough apart for you to pick out the features of a large chitineous creature stalking under your feet. It seems to be hanging from the underside of the pier.

The noise quickly becomes quite loud and seems to come from behind and in front of you. There may be more than one beast underneath the pier.



> *OOC:* The noise is so loud that everyone made a successful Listen check (except Gareth [I rolled a one]). Halmar, Reneg and Sheyla successful spotted the creatures. While Quinn and Lorien were not in a position to spot the creatures, they do spot something else inside the stone building (see below).



Quinn makes a quick sweep of the buildings interior and then freezes when he sees a worried look on Lorien's face as the bard looks up. The big gladiator follows the bard's gaze up to the wooden rafters of the building.

Weaved into the nets and gear is a large web. Then you hear the clunking of monsterous limbs clacking against wood from outside the building.


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien looks from the web to Quinn and nods. Guess the others found what weaved that web.

He runs out the building and starts singing a battlesong of Halmar's tribe, lifting the spirits of his companions.

[sblock=OOC]Move out and activate Inspire Courage. Everyone gets +1 to attacks and damage[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Seems so!" *the gladiator rushes outside, wielding his spiked chain, ready to strike at the nearest foe.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Lorien looks from the web to Quinn and nods. Guess the others found what weaved that web.
> 
> He runs out the building and starts singing a battlesong of Halmar's tribe, lifting the spirits of his companions.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Move out and activate Inspire Courage. Everyone gets +1 to attacks and damage[/sblock]



After you begin singing, three monstrous spider-like creatures climb nimbly up the side of the pier between several of your companions. While Halmar stand between you and one of the monstrous creatures, you can clearly determine that it has a hard chitineous hide with sharp spines protruding from various places on its body.

[sblock=OOC]You are standing just outside the doorway unless you decide to move backwards. (Currently, you are 30 feet away from Reneg. See the map on the OOC thread.)[/sblock]

*OOC:* The three spider-like creatures attempt to bite. One against Halmar; one against Sheyla; one against Reneg. (Rolls to come in a minute.)

*RE:* At this point, only Lorien would have been able to make a AoO since the spiders initiative is so high.


----------



## Knightfall

The monstrous spider-like creature nearest Sheyla (I5) bites her leg with its slavering maw, drawing blood. Another one of the spider things (K5) bites Reneg as well, tearing at his torso. The third creature (F5) fails to bite Halmar, as the nimble barbarian-rogue easily evades the beast.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Beware, another vile vermin crawling from th building!"* Quinn manages to shout at this point, as he hears the spider walking on the roof.


----------



## renau1g

Halmar roars with delight when the spider misses him and returns the favour in spades with his greataxe working in a blur of motion.

[sblock=OOC]
atk 1; dmg 1; atk 2; dmg 2 (1d20+11=17, 1d12+7=12, 1d20+6=25, 1d12+7=19) *forgot +2 for flanking, hits AC 19 for 18 damage, and AC 25 for 23 (also forgot the sneak attack) 
sneak attack (1d6=6) 
sneak attack 2 (1d6=4) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> Halmar roars with delight when the spider misses him and returns the favour in spades with his greataxe working in a blur of motion.



Your first blow fails to penetrate the beast's hard exterior but you split the beast in two with your second swing. Ichor splashes across the pier and onto Gareth, who still seems to be in a state of shock.
_____________________________________________​
*OOC:* Gareth is flat-footed (for the entire round), so your attacks aren't flanking attacks. Still, your second attack was more than enough to kill the spider. Well done! 

*RE:* Don't forget to add Lorien's Inspire Courage bonuses to your attack and damage rolls next time (+1/+1).


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

Drawing her longsword over the right shoulder, Sheyla wields it in both hands, as she drives it down upon the spiderbeast that just bit her in a mighty strike.


OOC: Draw cold-iron longsword (wield in both hands) and attacking the spiderbeast next to her with Power Attack 3 (hit AC 24 for 16 Damage; forgot Inspire Courage on the roll).


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee said:


> Drawing her longsword over the right shoulder, Sheyla wields it in both hands, as she drives it down upon the spiderbeast that just bit her in a mighty strike.



The blade easily penetrates the spiderbeast's outer exoskeleton, passing through its multifaceted eyes and grotesque body. It makes a noise like a combination of a scream and a cackle and then shudders once before falling onto the pier, dead.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Seems so!" *the gladiator rushes outside, wielding his spiked chain, ready to strike at the nearest foe.



The sounds and sight of battle greet your eyes as you exit the stone house.

Lorien sings next to you, his voice an inspiration. Halmar stands over the remains of a spiderbeast, which he's deftly cut in half. Sheyla pulls her sword from the corpse of another dead spider-like thing. Another one of the beasts stalks Reneg at the far end of the pier, well beyond your reach. Gareth seems to be frozen in fear.

You know there is another beast above you somewhere, on the top of the house. Your heard its monstrous footfalls but you aren't certain where it is. You do not see it above you but you know it's there just beyond the netting and fishing gear hanging on the house's wall.


----------



## Voda Vosa

The gladiator moves out, and waits next to Lorien, like a snake waiting to strike his prey, his chains clinks as the man searches with his eyes for the foul arachnid.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reneg grits his teeth as the spider bites into him.  He wonders briefly if he should let a summoned ally deal with the threat, but then decides that's even more trouble than merely attacking and he swings his weapon at the annoying spider.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Reneg grits his teeth as the spider bites into him.  He wonders briefly if he should let a summoned ally deal with the threat, but then decides that's even more trouble than merely attacking and he swings his weapon at the annoying spider.



Your staff cracks one of the spider-thing's hard spines. However, the creature hisses at you, holding its ground.

[sblock=OOC]These aren't the simple cliff spiders that the Lady warned you about. The vermin are known as a giant sand spiders. The creatures' poisonous bites causes paralysis (and damage) and their spines can inflict damage, including a dose of posion, to those that get to close. The creatures can pick up helpless foes and impale them on their spines. The creatures don't climb as quickly as monstrous spiders do but they're tougher to hit.

Knowledge (nature) Check 23[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> The gladiator moves out, and waits next to Lorien, like a snake waiting to strike his prey, his chains clinks as the man searches with his eyes for the foul arachnid.



You do not have to wait long. Another of the beasts appears directly above you, chittering madly. And it is not alone. Another one of the beasts appears directly above Halmar, seemingly ready to pounce on the big barbarian.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn manoeuvres to cover Halmar, and uses his prepared attack to cover him from the spider ready to attack.


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien keeps up the battlesong of the northern barbarians and smiles as it brings back fond memories of the time spent with them. How lucky he's travelling with one.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Lorien keeps up the battlesong of the northern barbarians and smiles as it brings back fond memories of the time spent with them. How lucky he's travelling with one.



You watch as two more of the creatures appear above you, Quinn, and Halmar, on the roof of the stone house. The two spider-things seem posed on the ledge, ready to jump on anyone who moves.



Voda Vosa said:


> Quinn manoeuvres to cover Halmar, and uses his prepared attack to cover him from the spider ready to attack.



The spider motions to jump from roof onto your barbarian friend. You whip your spiked chain through the air and hit the beast on its soft underbelly. The strike hurst it badly as a huge gash appears just before it jumps towards Halmar with poisoned jaws ready to strike.

The spiderbeast above you does the same. It aims for your chest as it jumps down toward you, its venomous maw wide open. You have only moments to react before it comes down on you.

*OOC:* Quinn, Halmar, and Lorien can all take an AoO against one of the spider-beasts. Quinn and Lorien can attack either spider-beast while Halmar can only attack the one jumping down on him. I've rolled the attacks for the spiders already (see OOC), so if the two monsters survive the AoOs, both Quinn and Halmar are hit (both saved vs. the poison, however).


----------



## Knightfall

*For Dog Moon: *

The beast lungs at you once more, trying to bite you a second time. Its gait is clumsy as it seems to be suffering from the blow you inflicted on it. Its maw doesn't even come close.


----------



## Knightfall

*For renau1g:*
Your greataxe tears into in the spider-beast just before it strikes you. The life goes out of its multifaceted eyes as its ichor splashes across you and Lorien, next to you. The beast crashes down onto the beachhead beyond the edge of the pier.

*For Voda Vosa (and Blackrat):*
You reacts intinctively to the spider-beast's attack from above. Your spiked chain lashes out but fails to penetrate the beast's hard exterior. It crashes into you and bites down clumsily on your arm. The wound isn't severe, however. The creature's venom fails to affect you.

Next to you, Lorien tries to aid you as the spider-beast slams into you. His longsword fails to find a soft spot on the creature's body, however. The blade hits solid chitin, which sounds like metal on stone.

The spider pulls itself off you, backing up into the doorway of the stone house. It turns its jaws towards Lorien in front of it.

*OOC:* The creature is now in square D4. It has partial cover against Quinn and Halmar but not versus Lorien.


----------



## renau1g

Halmar will wait a moment for Lorien to maneuver
[sblock=OOC]
Delay until after Lorien
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien notices the sign his barbarian friend gives, slashes at the spider and steps back to let Halmar take his place, all the while keeping their spirits up with the battlesong.

[sblock=OOC]Attack and 5ft step back. 1d20+8=14, 1d8+3=4[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g

With Lorien out of the way, the large warrior Halmar steps into his place and swings his axe in rapid succession at the remaining enemy. The song of Lorien flows through the northern barbarian and he embraces the epic tones of the song. It spurs him onto a ferocious swing as he recalls the glories of his people and the reason for his adventuring. With a wild cry of abandonment he unleashes a pair of devastating blows.

[sblock=OOC]
Wow! Crit!
Atk 1; dmg 1; atk 2; dmg 2 (1d20+12=32, 1d12+8=18, 1d20+7=23, 1d12+8=16) 
Critical hit confirm; extra damage (1d20+12=30, 1d12+8=12, 1d12+8=18) *IC Love Halmar!

Crits for 48 damage + hits AC 23 for 16 more....
[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> Halmar will wait a moment for Lorien to maneuver






Blackrat said:


> Lorien notices the sign his barbarian friend gives, slashes at the spider and steps back to let Halmar take his place, all the while keeping their spirits up with the battlesong.



While your longsword once again fails to damage the creature, you easily exchange places with the big barbarian, allowing him to reach the spiderbeast.



renau1g said:


> With Lorien out of the way, the large warrior Halmar steps into his place and swings his axe in rapid succession at the remaining enemy. The song of Lorien flows through the northern barbarian and he embraces the epic tones of the song. It spurs him onto a ferocious swing as he recalls the glories of his people and the reason for his adventuring. With a wild cry of abandonment he unleashes a pair of devastating blows.



Lorien's song and your skill make quick work of the beast. Your axe bites deep into the creature with the first blow, and it dies in a bloody mess. You swing again and gore soon covers the floor and doorframe of the stone house.

You can hear the voices of your tribe's ancestors in your ears, singing along with Lorien's song. They sing of battle. They sing of honor. They sing of glory.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

Sheyla considers her longbow, but knowing, that she is not trained in using it at these close quarters, she decides against it. Instead, she waits for an opening to attack the spiders.

OOC: Delay until she can get a spider in melee, or one of her companions requires healing.


----------



## Knightfall

Gareth rushes forward past Reneg as he tries to slip by the spiderbeast attacking the druid in order to hit the beast from behind. He feints but the beast isn't misled.

The creature bites him hard on the side just below the big man's right arm. He winces in pain and then his eyes rool back and he falls from the pier on to the sand below. He doesn't move.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Gareth! NO!" *The gladiator shouts *"Someone help him!" *he says, as he tries to kill the remaining vermins.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reneg grimaces as the other man falls.  Although it seemed a long way to the sand without any stairs, Reneg could definitely see himself the type to help the other man... if only this cursed vermin wasn't trying to kill and eat him.

Soon, he murmurs as he swings his staff in an attempt to club the vermin over its ugly little head.

1d20+7=15


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Reneg grimaces as the other man falls.  Although it seemed a long way to the sand without any stairs, Reneg could definitely see himself the type to help the other man... if only this cursed vermin wasn't trying to kill and eat him.
> 
> Soon, he murmurs as he swings his staff in an attempt to club the vermin over its ugly little head.



The spiderbeast twists its body out of the way. Your blow narrowly misses its central mass, coming down against the boards of the pier.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

Seeing Gareth fall prey to the spider's poison, Sheyla speaks a short prayer to get him moving again. Looking around, she sees no enemy, she can easily reach, so the cleric stays where she is for now.


OOC: _Remove Paralysis_ on Gareth.


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien sheats his blade to the small quiver that seems to be 1/3 too short for it and with the same motion pulls out a longbow from that same quiver, along with an arrow between his fingers. He nocks the arrow and fires at the closest spider-beast, right to the center!









*OOC:*


Quick draw feat so I can sheat the sword and draw the bow in the blink of an eye, then fire.

Critical hit! Have calculater the -4 for shooting into melee in these rolls:
1d20+7=27 Natural 20!, 1d8+2=8
Critical confirmation=1d20+7=26, Extra damage=2d8+4=14
22 damage total


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee said:


> Seeing Gareth fall prey to the spider's poison, Sheyla speaks a short prayer to get him moving again. Looking around, she sees no enemy, she can easily reach, so the cleric stays where she is for now.



The burly man begins to move as yor spell takes effect. He shakes his head whil rubbing his left shoulder.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Lorien sheats his blade to the small quiver that seems to be 1/3 too short for it and with the same motion pulls out a longbow from that same quiver, along with an arrow between his fingers. He nocks the arrow and fires at the closest spider-beast, right to the center!



You arrow flies true past Sheyla and Reneg. The projectile penetrates one of the creatures eyes and sinks in right up to the feathered fletchings.

The beast never saw it coming as it was too intent on avoiding Reneg's attack. It crumples on to the pier, twitches onces, and then moves no more.

You all survey the area for more of the spiderbeasts. There are none. You have won the battle!


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Gareth! Are you all right?"* Quinn exclaims, hurrying to the man's side.


----------



## renau1g

Halmar wipes his weapon on one of the corpses of the spiders. He looks to the others "This is a good day, good fighting everyone" the barbarian says happily


----------



## Dog Moon

"Whew," Reneg breathes in relief.  "Nice shot," he says to Lorien.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Gareth! Are you all right?"* Quinn exclaims, hurrying to the man's side.



After you climb down next to him, he takes ahold of your arm.

"I'm not sure," Gareth says as he slowly gets to his feet. "The wound isn't too bad, but I feel cold."

The burly man looks up at you with milky white eyes.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

Sheyla tries to discern, what ails him.


OOC: Heal 18


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Be strong big guy, we won't let some vermin to poison you that easy. Sheyla, could you cure him of this venom?* says Quinn, holding the bear of a man.


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee said:


> Sheyla tries to discern, what ails him.



You quickly determine that Gareth is under the effects of a strong venom. His body's own fortitude seems unable to stop the poison on its own.

You quickly clean his wound and apply some salves, which helps the big man. He stops sweating and his eyes clear as his body begins to rebound and his breathing improves slowly.

*OOC:* Your Heal check replaces his failed Fortitude save against the venom's secondary effects.


----------



## Knightfall

"Thank you my friends," Gareth says. "Are they all dead? And Yorick... I must find Yorick."

The sheriff looks up at the partially spun webs on the underside of the pier. "I know that there isn't much hope or him but I owe it to him and his family to find out what happened to him."


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Worry not, we'll get to the bottom of it" *assures the gladiator with determination, although he has not a single clue of where to start, if there's not an enemy to hack.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

After making sure, that he does not suffer further from the poison, Sheyla nods to what Quinn said.

_“Indeed, worry not. But we must proceed with caution. Vile forces are at work here.”_


----------



## renau1g

"Shall we explore the webs to see if they overcame the man and have been feeding on him?" Halmar asked.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Worry not, we'll get to the bottom of it" *assures the gladiator with determination, although he has not a single clue of where to start, if there's not an enemy to hack.






Thanee said:


> After making sure, that he does not suffer further from the poison, Sheyla nods to what Quinn said.
> 
> _“Indeed, worry not. But we must proceed with caution. Vile forces are at work here.”_



"And we must hurry," Gareth replies. "After all, you must still take the remaining boat to Gurnard's Head and deal with the harpies."



renau1g said:


> "Shall we explore the webs to see if they overcame the man and have been feeding on him?" Halmar asked.



The webs under the pier aren't too extensive, but they become thicker behind the stone pierhouse. Several strands of webbing also stretch across the beachhead to the boat.

The spiderbeasts had been quite busy, and you can see several large sea birds in the webs under the pier. You also find strange, obvious impressions in the dry sand near the cliff wall that lead away from the pier to the northeast... towards Gurnard's Head.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

_“Maybe they have taken him there?”_ Sheyla wonders, while pointing towards the direction where Gurnard's Head lies, as they find the tracks heading there.

_“Since this is our destination, anyways, why don't we get started? Is the boat big enough for all of us?”_


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> "Nice shot," he says to Lorien.




Indeed it was. Lorien answers, impressed with the shot even himself.



Thanee said:


> _“Maybe they have taken him there?”_ Sheyla wonders, while pointing towards the direction where Gurnard's Head lies, as they find the tracks heading there.
> 
> _“Since this is our destination, anyways, why don't we get started? Is the boat big enough for all of us?”_




It seems to me that you might be right. Lorien confirms Sheyla's musings as he inspects the boat.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn follows silently.


----------



## renau1g

Halmar finishes wiping his weapon off, gives one of the spiders a swift kick and then joins the others.


----------



## Thanee

*Sheyla*

Sheyla moves to the boat, checking whether it looks big enough to carry them all.


----------



## Knightfall

*[DM's Bump]*


----------



## Knightfall

*THE RESTART BEGIN HERE!*

The last few hours have been a blur.

After the fight with the sand spiders, the Gods sought to challenge your resolve. The first test was when Lorien found the body of missing fisherman in the beached launch. He had been the first to reach the boat and found the half-eaten corpse tied up and webbed in the boat next to another man – a local hermit named Aeron. He had been near death, yet Sheyla had been able to heal his wounds.

Once recovered, he was able to tell you that a group of thugs had surprised him and Yorick while they had been sharing breakfast together. The men beat them, tied them up, and left them for dead in the boat. The noise must have attracted the sand spiders. He wasn't sure if all the thugs got away, but he had heard the other boat in the water after some shouting. You did find one of the men dead in the webs, and Gareth was able to tell you the man had been one of the rude mercenaries that had met with Lady Pendour.

It seems the thugs planned to take the fortress at Gurnard's Head for themselves.

You would have left right away to chase them down if not for Sheyla surprising announcement that she had to leave. While healing Aeron, her deity had spoke to her in a vision telling her that she was needed at home. Her family was in peril. Reneg Desrek also chose to go with his close friend, and much to Lorien's surprise, Halmar decided to accompany them.

The three of them returned to Carnell and returned the gold they had been advanced and their writs of service. Gar Ebal had been angry, but he did not try to stop them.

With only Lorien and Quinn to face the harpies, and now a band of thugs bent on stealing the wealth of  Gurnard's Head, new recruits to the cause were needed. For saving his life,  Aeron promised his young half-orc charge, Caerth Heart-of-Oak, to the quest. He was the first to be recruited. Two other newcomers to the region had arrived at Carnell inn, Gurnard's Arms, shortly after the group had left for the beachhead. They had heard of the need for heroes and had hoped to help.

There arrival caused quite a stir in the seaside village. An unique looking elf and dogheaded humanoid traveling together was quite the sight. The elf's name was Minvelepharadan Tamlyranth, although he has a shrter name that the locales choose to refer to him by, Phar. His traveling companion calls herself Aureus Canis. The people in Carnell originally mistook her for a gnoll, which nearly ended in blades being drawn. It was only after Phar assured everyone that she was a hutaakan and not a gnoll that the blades were sheathed.

Still, it took some convincing to let her help with the mission. Gar had been against it. Even his son Sir Ghal had been against it. However, time was short, and Lady Pendour approved the new arrivals for the mission. Writs were signed and gold redistributed.

Now, all of you stand over the grave of the fisherman Yorick near his home along with several villagers. Aeron conducts the funeral of his friend with Caerth standing next to him. They had both known Yorick for years. It was a sad day for them. Gareth and Sir Ghal stood on the opposite side of the grave from Lorien and Quinn. Gareth's encounter with the sand spiders had left him pale. He'd survive, but Ghal was holding him up. The young captain was keeping a wary eye on Aureus Canis who stood back from the rest next to Phar.

The funeral concludes with a song sung by Lorien. The villagers leave one by one until only the five of you and Aeron are left standing at the grave.

*“These are the heroes you'll be working with, Caerth. Follow their lead and help where you can. I know your heart and that you will work hard to avenge Yorick.”*

The old hermit turns to Lorien, *“Look out for him, old friend.”*

It had become obvious to all that Aeron and Lorien knew each other, although they hadn't said how. He shakes all your hands before kneeling before his friend's grave, praying. The beachhead awaits. You must get to Gurnard's Head, quickly.


----------



## Scotley

The strange elf stood motionless, apart, as the funeral was conducted and the mourners took their leave. He was as still as a tree in the forest only his purple cloak swaying occasionally in the breeze. His cool violet eyes miss nothing, but no shadow of his thoughts could be seen upon his face. When at last they were alone he seems to return to the world. He shakes Aeron's hand with a courtly bow. When he speaks his voice is soft, cultured and precise, so low that only by focusing could the words be heard. "Well met. I would hear more of the work to be done. Good Aureus and I have traveled much, but are new come to the shore." Something is a bit odd about the elf. Not just that he's traveling with a lass who looks like a Gnoll, but isn't. Something in his eyes and style. His armor is so delicately made it looks as if it would shatter at a touch and of a type seen only in a museum though the metal shine brighter than any polished steel. As men measure such things he is slight and of perhaps average height, but for an elf he is towering yet slender as a sapling. His speech has the ring of ages long past and lands far away. His bow is thick and carved with symbols not familiar.


----------



## Blackrat

It was a surprise for Lorien to see Aeron here. Lorien hadn't even recognised the man at first, only after he greeted Lorien as a friend did it come to him. It had been nearly fifty years since they last met, both but mere boys back then. The druid was an old man by now, yet Lorien had barely changed at all. Two decades later Lorien learned that his friend had settled somewhere in the Thunder Lands, and that was the last he had heard of him.

The two changed a few memories in Sylvan as they returned to the village and Aeron told about his protégé. Another surprise from a druid who had fought orcs with the elves back in the day. But his assurance made Lorien accept the half-orc.

And then the third surprise at the funeral. The other two didn't even compare to this one. A Grey Elf! Lorien could barely believe his eyes.

After the rites had been concluded the group was brought together and Lorien could not help himself but to sing a verse of old elven song.

-"In ancient Amylinion lived the Ashen King,
...
...
..."

He greets the other two with a courteous bow, and faces the elf with a smile. Despite the strangeness of his face, the elf carried some clothing that was definitely from Silver Leaves.

-"You are a myth my friend... What news from Silver Leaves?"


----------



## Scotley

Phar bows in the style of his folk and greets Lorien with clasping of hands. "I have been some time on the road and my news is not fresh, but Silver Leaves was awash in flower petals when last I saw her in the late spring. The Salthules family was celebrating the birth of a child and there was much singing. I heard your verse of lost Amylinion, as you have observed my father is of that land and I carry the memory of it in my heart though it is lost to us. My mother is of the people of Silver Leaves and that is the land of my youth. In this age of my life I seek knowledge in the wider world."


----------



## Blackrat

Those news are most assuredly a delight to my ears. I knew the Salthules. It must have been Elendil who brought a child to their family. It has been closer to a century since I last layed my eyes on the trees of Silverleaf. I am Lorien of House Mornyano, and it is a pleasure to meet you and your companion.

Lorien clasps hands with him in the elven way. House Mornyano is a well known and respected noble house in the city of Silverleaf, so the other elf probably recognises the name.

Lorien turns to regard the half-orc.

Your mentor is an old friend of mine, as he probably told you, and he assures me that you are nothing like your bloodkin. I welcome your aid as a friend.

He offers his hand in the human greeting


----------



## JustinCase

The tall and muscular half-orc known as Caerth Heart-of-Oak nods, grasping the offered hand and shaking it. 

"I don't know any others of both human and orc blood, so I don't know if I am like my kin," the druid replies seriously. 

Obviously not one for elaborate conversations, Caerth lets go of Lorien's hand and stands looking around for a moment. When he sees Aeron giving him an encouraging nod, the half-orc realizes that it would be appropriate to offer the others a friendly shake of his hand too.

He holds out his hand in the general direction of Phar, looking expectantly.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeron finishes his prayer in silence while raising his hands into the air. He then spreads dirt from a ceramic jar over the grave. Once finished with his rites, he stands and looks at Phar.

*“While I'm sure Lorien and Quinn can both tell you more about the mission, I do have some knowledge about Gurnard's Head and the evil infecting it. After Lord Pendour failed to return, I discovered that there is more than harpies and rooks infesting that place. The soldiers that were stationed there were blockaded during the Second Ogre War. As they starved to death, they turned to cannibalism. It's a horrific story, and while the locals do talk about it, they rarely mention that these evil men did not all die off. The survivors formed a cannibalistic cult, and when their evil deeds were discovered, they were exiled back to Gurnard's Head. The people of Carnell believe the cultists either died off or left the Strandlands. I, however, believe that the cult survives and that they may still have a foothold in the fortress.”*

He looks at each of you one by one before continuing.

*“You have a dangerous challenge ahead of you. If the cultists are there, they have likely taken claim of Lord Pendour's body. If they are gone, you will still have to deal with harpies and rooks – likely more of the latter. Rooks are dangerous creatures very much like harpies, but they don't have the same types of enchantments. Lady Pendour has been kind to me over the years, so I hope you can find her husband's body so that it can be given a proper burial.

“That is all know. I wish you all good luck, and may the North Gods walk beside you on this journey.”*

Aeron gathers his adornments, gives Caerth a fatherly hug, and picks up his walking stick. He walks away towards Carnell.


----------



## Scotley

Phar considers briefly before speaking. "I would help this woman bury her dead. He looks to Thoughts of his mortal shell in the hands of some dark and cannibalistic cult must fill her mind with terrible thoughts. Such a vileness should not stand. He pauses to look to Aureus Canis for assent. "Harpies are challenging foes. Have you faced them as yet? I have heard tales that their song can render a man insensible and vulnerable. We must consider carefully how we might counter this before we face them. Their skill at arms is not insurmountable if their song can be rendered harmless. There is a spell which can block all sound, but I know it not and I would be unable to call upon my own powers within that silence. I have heard tales of warriors stuffing their ears with tallow or cotton, but I wonder if such a mundane solution could stand against an uncanny power. I have read some accounts..." His violet eyes seem to lose focus as he thinks back to things he's heard or read of such creatures.

OOC: Knowledge Nature Check (1d20+8=27)


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

The hutaakan had merely nodded to any one speaking in her direction. But she had finally reached her limit and she turned to her elf companion. She hated having to use such a different dialect of Vananean but it was the only way she had found to speak with her companion. While they both seemed to speak Gnoll the language was too simple for much conversation.
*{In a Vananean/Elven hybrid}"What say? Not language."*


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus Canis speaks to Phar in a strange language that sounds odd to the ear. To Lorien's ear it sounds familiar but different. The words seem elven but the starts and stops are different. Lorien has heard humans use the word 'pidgin' and he feels that is what he is hearing.

Neither Caerth or Quinn can understand what the hutaakan just said. Phar obviously understands but he seems lost in thought at the moment.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Quinn*

The warrior had stood silently at the fisherman's grave, not participating in the conversations among Lorien and the new recruits. The half orc seemed strong and battleworthy. The skinny elf, not so much; unless he could command some sort of mystical power. Then there was the gnoll. Or whatever she called her people. Quinn was not the most tolerant of individuals, and his face was showing it. He didn't let any of that interfere with his mission though. He greeted the druid with his trademark hand shake, where he actually grabs the forearm instead of the hand. It's an old thing of his, where he actually assesses the thickness and muscularity of the individual's arm. 
The half-orc clearly passes the test. He nods and side smiles at him* "I'm Quinn."* he declares bluntly.* "Its good to have a strong arm on my side."* He then approaches the elf and the "gnoll". He seizes Phar and Aureus up and down. *"Well met, I'm Quinn, master gladiator from Sulinon."* Perhaps because of the strangeness of the pair he felt compelled to give greater detail now, preferring to share that information with Caerth over a beer and a meal. He didn't need his special hand shake to know these two were far weaker than he would have liked. But life had shown him real strength was often not as easy to measure. *"If you have any questions about our mission, we can answer them during lunch, after that we sail."
*


----------



## Scotley

Phar snaps out of his reverie at Quinn's approach. "I am Phar, schooled in the magical arts and this is my friend Aureus Canis." He then speaks in the rather strange language to Aureus. First an apology and then translations of the conversations. "I did not realize we would be sailing. Clearly, there is much we do not know. I will tell you what I know of Rooks and Harpies. I hope you can add to it."


----------



## JustinCase

"Lunch would be nice," Caerth replies, after greeting the gladiator. The human was friendly in a way that the half-orc did not expect, so he was both grateful and suspicious. 

Of course Caerth did not need the nutrition, thanks to his magical ring of sustenance, but sharing food was a familiar ritual of forging friendly bonds, even in the animal realm.


----------



## Knightfall

While time is short for you to complete your task, you all seem to have a sense that you should gather for a quick meal before heading down to the beachhead where the launch awaits for the short coastal jaunt to Gurnard's Head. The tide has yet to come in, so you can quickly eat and still reach the base of the fortress before its sea cave becomes difficult to navigate. You must not tarry too long, however, since you only have the rest of today and two more to retrieve the lost key before the deadline given to Lady Pendour by her blackmailer.

*OOC:* This info was given to the new PCs when they agreed to the mission.


----------



## Scotley

Phar sensed that breaking bread together would be a good way to unite this very diverse group. "I would not tarry, but a bit of planning could mean the difference between success and failure given the foes we'll be facing."


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Quinn*

*"Indeed, lets move."* Quinn leads the group to the inn, and quickly seizes a large table to accomodate the them all. He shrugs the quite possible reactions of the innkeeper to the half orc and the "gnoll" and asks for a quick meal, cheese and dry meat, bread and ale. He also asks for some trail rations. 
Sitting down on the table again he offers a short lived smile, and soon shifts to a more serious tone. 
*"Very well, I think that we should gather what we all know about the possible foes we'll be facing. Harpies and Rooks, what do you each know of these pests? Some useful information on how to bring them down fast? According to the hermit we should have some sort of ear plugs to avoid their songs, we might try the more mundane approach, but have a back up plan if that fails."*


----------



## Knightfall

Gurnard's Arms has a few open tables. Many locals come to the inn for Rosemergy's lunch. The matronly halfling greets you all with a smile. Aureus and Caerth's presence doesn't seem to concern her at all. She seems to be quite accepting. She brings the food Quinn asks for plus some raw fruits and fresh vegetables. *"If you need anything else, just ask."*

A few other locals that Lorien and Quinn already know -- Timmins, Wilbur, and Raius -- greet them with a handshake or polite 'hello'. Timmins and Wilbur don't seem concerned about the newcomers, yet they don't introduce themselves, as they're in the middle of a human game called conqueror (*). Raius _watches_ Aureus for a few minutes but eventually turns his attention to Phar. He seems awed by Phar's presence. You can tell he's trying not to stare -- without much luck.

There a few grumbles from the mix of soldiers and farmers in the inn including whispers of 'gnoll' and 'half-breed,' but stern looks from Rosemergy and Raius quiet them. A few patrons leave the inn. The inn's hound comes up to the newcomers and sniffs each one of them. The dog settles near Caerth's chair to take a nap.

The sheriff -- Gareth Porthglaze -- comes through the door moments later. He seems surprised to see you there. He comes up to your table and lays a hand on Lorien's shoulder. *"I see you're getting to know each other. That's a good idea. However, I wouldn't spend too much time sitting here. Rumors tend to spread quickly. The last thing you want is for Gar Ebal to think you're wasting time. He was very angry that the others left. I wish you well."*

* OOC: chess


----------



## Scotley

Phar nods at the Sheriff's words, "Indeed, we are just having a quick discussion of strategy and sharing a bit of information before we face the enemy. Have any of you ever had an engagement with the Harpies or the Rooks?"


----------



## Blackrat

"Thank you Gareth, we will indeed be soon on our way. Just a short strategy meeting and quick lunch." Lorien says rather solemnly. He didn't want to tarry at all, but understood that the others had to eat. He only ordered a mead which he enjoyed while the others ate.



"I have never fought a harpy before, but know many an epic detailing their ferocity." Lorien answers to the discussion at hand. "I can strengthen our hearts against their songs with my own, but don't know whether plugging our ears works or not."



After some thought Lorien turns to Phar and speaks in elven. "I couldn't help but notice earlier that you and Aureus speak in a very curious dialect to each other. I assume she doesn't understand common, nor the elven of our people? I have a spell that could let her speak with us for a short while. But I need to touch her for it, and I don't want to alarm her with sudden casting."


----------



## JustinCase

*Caerth Heart-of-Oak*

Although uncomfortable with the stares of some of the inn's visitors, Caerth attempts to look at ease while eating and sharing tales. The big half-orc shares what he knows about harpies and rooks.

"I have seen rooks, and harpies too. On occasion, I've even fought harpies, but never a rook; they are said to worship a foul, unnatural being and they don't get along with harpies much. It would take a violent force to make them work together, and this worries me."

Taking a bite from a piece of bread, Caerth chews on it for a while before continuing. "The cawing that rooks make, can be heard from at least two hundred feet away and can make a grown man shake with fear. There is no spell that I can cast, that can prevent this; the best strategy would be to either shoot them down before they can get close, or avoid their notice."


[sblock=Information about rooks and harpies]







Knightfall said:


> Beyond the general info that Phar know, I would say Caerth would know  more about how harpies (and rooks) live and behave in the region. For  example, while harpies tend to live in temperate marshes, there aren't  any major marshland territories in the Standlands. Harpies are more  often encountered inland near the Iron Woods. Rooks on the other hand,  can live almost anywhere in temperate and warm lands, even underground.
> 
> Most people who live on the coastline of the Strandlands have known  someone who has been attacked by harpies (or rooks). The general  populace doesn't know the difference between the two creatures. Most  encounters happen near shore or in the fields of farmers, although  harpies have been known to attack fishing boats.
> 
> Also, while harpies prefer fresh meat, rooks eat mainly carrion, but they will attack livestock.
> 
> Caerth has seen both of these creatures and would know the difference by  sight alone. He's likely fought harpies before. Rooks are more elusive.  The two creatures rarely co-exist. More often they attack each other,  brutally. It takes an outside power to force them to fight together.  Caerth knows that rooks are rumored to worship a foul, demonic being,  but he doesn't know its name.
> 
> A rook's cawing sound extends to at least 200 to 300 ft. Caerth has seen  grown men shake with fear after hearing the frightful noise rook's  make.



[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

The elf dines simply on mostly fruits and vegetables with some haste. At Lorien's suggestion Phar nods in thanks, "I think that would be most helpful." He translates the offer for Aureus Canis. 

"I have no personal experience with either Harpies or Rooks, but the memory of my people is long and I have some stories of them  and I will share the useful bits I can glean from them as we have not the time for tales. I too have heard Harpies live in lands of mild weather. They fly, but not particularly well though they are capable of covering great distances. They can see short distances in the dark in the manor of Dwarves and others who favor life underground, but they have not the elves gift of seeing at great distances with little light. Like the birds they share a semblance with they are not physically tough and they use their claws as weapons. Their greatest power is that of song. They can sing in a way that robs one of volition, leaving one defenseless. Rooks are similar, but eaters of carrion and carriers of disease. Their song lacks beauty and instead of fascinating one it is a terrible sound that causes fear." He pauses for a sip of his drink. "As I said before I do not know if plugging our ears with tallow would be enough to block out the sound of their songs and cries, but I think we should try it and trust to the Bard as well. That the song can be effective so far away is worrisome. I would be hard pressed to effect them with either spell or arrow at such a distance. I am also intrigued by the idea that Rooks and Harpies are only allies when forced by a stronger leader. That may prove to be useful is we could turn them against one another and it also warns us to watch for a more fearsome foe." He returns to his plate and listens politely to the others.


----------



## Knightfall

*Gareth Porthglaze*



Scotley said:


> Phar nods at the Sheriff's words, "Indeed, we are just having a quick discussion of strategy and sharing a bit of information before we face the enemy. Have any of you ever had an engagement with the Harpies or the Rooks?"





Blackrat said:


> "Thank you Gareth, we will indeed be soon on our way. Just a short strategy meeting and quick lunch." Lorien says rather solemnly.



*"Good, good!"* Gareth slaps Lorien on the back. *"While I wish I could go with you, the encounter with the sand spiders has taught me that adventure is now for the young... or the long lived. Ha!"* He then slaps Quinn on the back before walking over to the table where Timmins and Wilbur are playing their game. The sheriff sits down and orders a plate of food and some mead. He toasts to you with a raised mug and silent smile. Soon he is engrossed in his food and the game of conqueror.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Quinn*

Quinn dedicates a smile to the sherif on his way to the other table. He lets the information settles in before adding his piece. 
*"I had the opportunity to see harpies fighting, gagged and in cages, on the fighting pits of the state cities. They seemed like fierce opponents, able to use claw and weapon alike, sadistic and cruel creatures they were, enjoying the suffering of their opponents. No one seemed concerned by their demise, although no one is really much emphatic in the state cities. If a gag worked out to prevent them from singing, perhaps the rudimentary method of ear plugs could shed the same result."*


----------



## Scotley

Phar translates this latest and then takes a final sip of his drink. "We should get some wax or tallow for ear plugs and be on our way I think."


----------



## Knightfall

Your conversation about the harpies attracts the attention of many of the locals. Two young farmers at the table next to you listen to your words intently. Others such as the game players casually look in your direction whenever they hear the word 'harpy'. The room is definitely on edge but many of them now look to you all with hope in their eyes.



Voda Vosa said:


> *"If a gag worked out to prevent them from singing, perhaps the rudimentary method of ear plugs could shed the same result."*






Scotley said:


> Phar translates this latest and then takes a final sip of his drink. "We should get some wax or tallow for ear plugs and be on our way I think."



Rosemergy has been listening to your conversation as she wanders around the bar attending to her patrons. She comes over next to Phar and says, *"If you need wax, you should talk to Bronzethegn over there."* She points to a burly dwarf sitting at the far end of the bar. He is chugging down a tankard of frothy brew. *"As a blacksmith, I'm sure either he or his assistant, Dorn, will have wax or something else you could use. If not, they probably know the best place to get what you need."*

*"I'm sure you could also get tallow candles at the manor,"* Raius adds. *"Sir Ghal would know."* The guardsman glances at Aureus Canis for a second before continuing. *"O-or, you could ask the cook, Marabelle. She would know where everything is."*

A farmer asks, *"Do you really think that putting wax in our ears would work? We've been so afraid to work the fields, and if it would work, we'd have a chance to fend off the beasts, at least."*

Half the room seems to be hanging on your answer. Even the Sheriff is listening for what your advice will be. While these are hardy people, you can see the desperation in their eyes.


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien listens intently to the people voicing their concerns and hopes. He shakes his head and sighs. Getting up he looks around the room, making eye contact with as many as possible.

"We really don't know for sure. I suspect the effect is partially magical in nature, and mundane tricks don't work so well against magic. But, similar magics need to be heard for them to work. I would wager that wax doesn't work at close range since it only muffles the sound, but it reduces the distance at which you can hear them. So, I am sorry my friends, I can not give you a definite answer. We will be using it in the hope that it might help at least a little, so it wouldn't hurt you to try it as well. Just don't put your trust in it."

Lorien has been walking around the room as he speaks, to put weight on his words. He reaches the dwarf's table and sits down.

"Good day master smith. I hear that you might be able to procure us some wax."


----------



## Scotley

Sensing that his companion's answer does not provide the reassurance these people need Phar rises. "We will know for certain when we return. Perhaps after our work is done there will no longer a need to fear such creatures as we will put them all to blade and arrow." He raises a glass. "A round for the house that you may all toast to our success."  He takes out a couple of gold coins to make good on his offer.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Lorien listens intently to the people voicing their concerns and hopes. He shakes his head and sighs. Getting up he looks around the room, making eye contact with as many as possible.
> 
> "We really don't know for sure. I suspect the effect is partially magical in nature, and mundane tricks don't work so well against magic. But, similar magics need to be heard for them to work. I would wager that wax doesn't work at close range since it only muffles the sound, but it reduces the distance at which you can hear them. So, I am sorry my friends, I can not give you a definite answer. We will be using it in the hope that it might help at least a little, so it wouldn't hurt you to try it as well. Just don't put your trust in it."



The inn's patrons hang on your every word. Several of them had witnessed your performances from the night before, so they seem to take your words to heart. A few of them seem a bit disheartened by the end of your speech, but, overall, the feeling in the room is a little more positive. Rosemergy and a few of the others look like they want you to sing.



> Lorien has been walking around the room as he speaks, to put weight on his words. He reaches the dwarf's table and sits down.
> 
> "Good day master smith. I hear that you might be able to procure us some wax."



The dwarf hadn't seemed to be paying attention to your words. You notice right away that he is odd looking, for a dwarf. He clothes are those of a seasoned smith, yet he has shells and cockles woven into his hair and beard. He definitely smells like a forge, but also bit like the sea. He wears heavy looking sandals and his legs are bare beneath his knees.

Bronzethegn waits as Roesmergy fills his tankard and places a plate of fish and boiled seaweed in front of him. He sniffs the food with joy before smiling with a large toothy grin. *"Ah, now that's a breakfast. Thank you Rosie."*

*"You're welcome, you old seahorse."* She smiles at him and pulls on his whiskers. He guffaws at her joke.

*"Now then,"* he glaces at you before digging into his food. *"I did overhear what you said about the wax. It's good that you're not relying on it ta protect you completely. And, aye, I do have some wax that I use at me forge. Beeswax is good for all sorts of things, including me beard. While I don't have extra that I can give you, I can point you in the right direction ta buy more. Me supplier, Mithgan, lives along the Roan River between Brecon and Kells roughly 30 miles ta the west. It's easy riding from here ta there, but it will cut inta yer time. I probably have enough beeswax ta fill up all of yer ears one time. But it would use up most of me supply."*

He looks you right in the eye. *"I'm sure someone would be willing ta pay for me lost time. I have several projects that I need ta finish today and tomorrow and without me wax, I'll have ta push back me deadlines."*



Scotley said:


> Sensing that his companion's answer does not provide the reassurance these people need Phar rises. "We will know for certain when we return. Perhaps after our work is done there will no longer a need to fear such creatures as we will put them all to blade and arrow." He raises a glass. "A round for the house that you may all toast to our success."  He takes out a couple of gold coins to make good on his offer.



Bronzethegn glances over his shoulder at Phar when he hears the elf offer a round for the house. He quickly drains his drink and raises his glass to Phar before placing it on the bar close to Rosemergy. She quickly refills his drink before going over to the table to gather up Phar's gold. She spends the next few minutes filling up everyone's drinks before retreating back behind the bar. She looks very tired. Bronzethegn looks at her with a bit of concern.

The patrons show their appreciation to Phar will raised mugs, handshakes, and a few slaps on his back. Raius calmly walks up to Phar and speaks to him in a _unusual_ Elven dialect. *"Thanks to you and to the mountain and its lofty winds."* It is an old honorific rarely used anymore in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Strange, as far as you know, you've never heard a human speak those words before. Of course, this is not Silverleaf.

Raius then looks at Aureus and smiles cautiously before going back to his own table. His discomfort has lessened somewhat, but he still glances at Phar a few more times.

More locals enter the inn. Several of them gather around Lorien. He recognizes them from the night before. *"Sing!"* Someone exclaims from the far side of the inn.* "Sing another song for us, Meister!"*

The patrons begin passing around a bowel, which quickly fills with coppers and few silvers. Rosemergy gives it to Lorien with a smile. *"One more song for us all before you face the winged beasts?"*


----------



## Scotley

Phar responds in Elvish in the traditional way to the old honorific matching the dialect as best he can. "I would hear the tale of how you learned to speak so when we have more time. It has been long since I heard such lovely words so far from home." Phar catches Lorien's eye and makes a gesture with thumb and forefinger held close together indicating he should make it a short song. He digs deeper into his pouch to help cover the wax. "Master smith, when our business is concluded at the old fort we will be pleased to quest for more wax."


----------



## JustinCase

*Caerth Heart-of-Oak*

Caerth finishes his bread, whipes a few crumbs from his chin with his hand, and looks somewhat surprised at the mention of a song. "Shouldn't we be going, instead of singing and dancing?"


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar responds in Elvish in the traditional way to the old honorific matching the dialect as best he can. "I would hear the tale of how you learned to speak so when we have more time. It has been long since I heard such lovely words so far from home." Phar catches Lorien's eye and makes a gesture with thumb and forefinger held close together indicating he should make it a short song. He digs deeper into his pouch to help cover the wax. "Master smith, when our business is concluded at the old fort we will be pleased to quest for more wax."



Your words seem to sway the old dwarf. He looks at you with some guilt. *"Please forgive this old trader. I sometimes get so caught up in making coin that I forget ta think of me neighbors. I'll be glad ta give you all the beeswax I have. Pay me whatever you can. Or perhaps another round or two, eh? I'll put off my clients. After all, if they or I die from a harpy attack, no one collects what they need."*

The dwarven smith slaps Lorien on the back and walks over to Phar's table and sits down with you. *"Me'thinks you'll be needing more than just beeswax and yer wits ta take on the horrors that are said ta reside in that crumbling ruin sitting on Gurnard's Head. Yer going ta need some climber's gear just in case you get trapped at the top of the tower. The cave entrance is roughly 14 feet at low tide and no more than 3 ta 4 feet at high tide. Yer going ta have ta watch yer heads if you get there at high tide."* Bronzethegn looks at each of you. *"If you get there at low tide, you can likely wade through the grotto. You'll have ta hurry though."*

He looks at Lorien and the patrons. *"Hmm, I don't think you have time for him ta sing. Once he gets going, they'll push for more. Entertainment is hard ta come by here."*


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth finishes his bread, whipes a few crumbs from his chin with his hand, and looks somewhat surprised at the mention of a song. "Shouldn't we be going, instead of singing and dancing?"



Bronzethegn confirms your words with his own. You can see the eagerness for entertainment in the eyes of the people. You can't really blame them. The attacks have sapped the spirits of the entire region. Everyone has lost someone. They just want to feel good again.

The dwarven smith stands up and goes back over to Lorien. He whispers something in the elf's ear. You can't hear what he said. Soon the old dwarf is sitting on top of the bar waving his hands. He gets the crowd to calm down a bit before he speaks. *"I know you all want ta hear a song. But you need ta stop it now. Those harpies out there aren't going away with just a tune. These young bucks need ta get going. They have a difficult task ahead, and they don't have time for this right now. I'm sure they'll come back from the old fort with good news, and we can all hear Master Lorien sing for us then."*

With that, he hops down and walks back to the table amidst the sighs and grumbles from the crowd. *"My smithy is at the edge of the village. We should go get you that beeswax."* He chugs another drink before heading out the door.


----------



## Scotley

"No one can fault you for being a good businessman Master Smith. We will pay a gold now and more upon our return for your wax. I thank you for your advice about the climbing and your strong words to help us on our way. I will call for another round and we'll retire to your forge post haste." 

Phar begins to usher his companions out without a song. "One more round on us for your loss of a song this day, but the tide waits for no man and we must sail."  He makes a formal courtly elven bow to the room and exits.


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien looks around the room and bows courtly.

"My apologies my dear friends, but my companions and your honoured smith are quite right. Even a short song is a delay we can't afford. But I promise you a night like yesterday's when we return triumphant. And I shall have a new tale of glory by then."

He bows again and takes leave with the others. As he joins the group Lorien thanks the dwarf.

"Thank you master smith, we will gladly pay for your delays for the wax. And I overheard about the climbing gear. If you can provide us with such, we'll compensate some extra for that too."


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Quinn*

*"Yes, good thinking." *Approves Quinn, not having much to say. He is ready to follow the dwarf to his smith and then, to smite some ugly monsters. It would be like the coliseums all over again.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> "No one can fault you for being a good businessman Master Smith. We will pay a gold now and more upon our return for your wax. I thank you for your advice about the climbing and your strong words to help us on our way. I will call for another round and we'll retire to your forge post haste."
> 
> Phar begins to usher his companions out without a song. "One more round on us for your loss of a song this day, but the tide waits for no man and we must sail."  He makes a formal courtly elven bow to the room and exits.





Blackrat said:


> Lorien looks around the room and bows courtly.
> 
> "My apologies my dear friends, but my companions and your honoured smith are quite right. Even a short song is a delay we can't afford. But I promise you a night like yesterday's when we return triumphant. And I shall have a new tale of glory by then."
> 
> He bows again and takes leave with the others.





Voda Vosa said:


> *"Yes, good thinking." *Approves Quinn, not having much to say. He is ready to follow the dwarf to his smith and then, to smite some ugly monsters. It would be like the coliseums all over again.



The patrons wish you well as you leave the inn. Many raise their drinks in one final salute. Gareth shakes each of your hands before you go. You catch up with Bronzethegn easily enough. His gait is slow, but he walks without cane or staff. He definitely has some age on him, however.



Blackrat said:


> As he joins the group Lorien thanks the dwarf.
> 
> "Thank you master smith, we will gladly pay for your delays for the wax. And I overheard about the climbing gear. If you can provide us with such, we'll compensate some extra for that too."



*"Hmm, I might have some old pitons, but you might not want ta rely on them."* the old dwarf replies. *"I do have some solid hemp rope you can use. Heavy stuff. I can offer you a good grappling hook, as well."*

The old dwarf slowly leads you to his smithy, which sits at the edge of Carnell. It is short walk but with dwarf's slow going, it takes several minutes. The building is more like an old shack than a blacksmith's shop, yet you can hear the peal of a hammer hitting an anvil as you near. The place smells of smoke, fired iron, and sand. *"Dorn, I need you ta prepare some supplies,"* Bronzethegn shouts out. *"Gather up all that rope sitting out back and package up as much beeswax as you can!"*

The pounding stops and an ugly-looking, twenty-something human pokes out his head of the smithy. His eyes go wide when he sees you all. *"Master, what is going on?"*

*"These are the heroes that Lady Pendour hired,"* the dwarf replies. *"They asked for me help, and I'm going ta give it. Now, snap ta it, lad!"*

Dorn bobs his head before exiting the shop and running behind the building. You soon hear him digging around the back, including the sounds of metal and wood scraping against each other. There is a loud thump and you hear the apprentice curse in an odd language.

*"Me smithy is quite small, so I suggest waiting out here,"* Bronzethegn says. *"I'll go get you that hook and see if I have any of those old pitons left."*

The old dwarf enters the smithy. You hear a hound bark in greeting. The beast appears at the entry to the building. It looks at you, growls low, and stands with its back arched. You hear Bronzethegn say *"be nice!"* from inside. The dog looks back, barks once, and then saunters outside and sits down in front of you with its tongue hanging out and its tail wagging.


----------



## JustinCase

*Caerth Heart-of-Oak*

Caerth cannot help but approach the dog, moving slowly so as not to alarm the creature. He sits down on the ground next to it, and if the dog seems to allow it, tries patting it on the back. A domesticated animal may seem harmless, but Caerth knew that some dogs are wild at heart, so he is careful in his interactions.

Mumbling, the half-orc says to nobody in particular, "I'm just hoping the wax will work. It would be safer to stay out of range and search for the hidden powers behind the harpies and rooks immediately. Kill the queen, and the hive doesn't stand a chance."


[sblock=OOC]Wild Empathy check on the dog: 1d20+7+4 = 22[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Phar gives the dog a wide birth and follows the young human to the rear of the shop out of curiosity.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth cannot help but approach the dog, moving slowly so as not to alarm the creature. He sits down on the ground next to it, and if the dog seems to allow it, tries patting it on the back. A domesticated animal may seem harmless, but Caerth knew that some dogs are wild at heart, so he is careful in his interactions.



The dog seems content to let you interact with it. The beast is obviously well trained. It sits wagging its tail as you pat its back, sniffs your hands, and rubs its head and neck against your arms and chest.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar gives the dog a wide birth and follows the young human to the rear of the shop out of curiosity.



You find Dorn struggling to gather up a large coil of rope. The rope seems in good condition although it has been sitting outside. There is at least 100 feet of rope. The young human is trying to entangle the coil. He looks at you with surprise. His eyes are wide and his nose twitches like a homely rabbit. He smiles with a set of crooked teeth.

*"The beeswax is in the cellar,"* he points to a wooden door that obviously leads underground. *"Perhaps you and your friends could help bring it up? This rope is causing me all sorts of trouble."*

He manages to get another section un-knotted and begins work on particularly nasty looking tangle. At this rate, it will take him a good ten to twenty minutes.

Just then you hear the old dwarf exclaim from inside, *"Found 'em. I knew those pitons were here somewhere."* There is a sudden cacophony of noise and the old dwarf swears in dwarven.

*"Master?"* Dorn shouts.

*"Damn it, Dorn! How many times I have I told you not ta stack the firewood so close ta these shelves."*

Dorn sighs. *"At least one more time, I guess,"* he says under his breath. He looks at the old shack and then at you. His eyes go wide with fear once he realizes you overheard him. *"Please don't tell him I said that,"* he whispers. *"He'll make me walk to and from Harkin for his favorite cider as punishment."*


----------



## Scotley

After appraising the young man sternly for a moment Phar gives him a sly wink. "Well, I've already bought him a round or two today, so I don't feel obligated to help him get a cider as well. Let me see if I can speed things up with that rope. We are in a bit of a hurry." Phar speaks a few words heavy with arcane energy and begins to gesture at the rope. It comes clean of the assorted grime and begins to pull together into a more manageable heap at his command. "Now tell me where I can find the wax." 

OOC: Prestidigitation to clean and gather the rope.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Quinn*

*"You are too kind, master elf. I would have leave the boy learn from his mistakes. That builds character. But perhaps you are correct, we are in a hurry after all..." *Quinn says. He walks to the cellar to retrieve the wax.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> After appraising the young man sternly for a moment Phar gives him a sly wink. "Well, I've already bought him a round or two today, so I don't feel obligated to help him get a cider as well. Let me see if I can speed things up with that rope. We are in a bit of a hurry." Phar speaks a few words heavy with arcane energy and begins to gesture at the rope. It comes clean of the assorted grime and begins to pull together into a more manageable heap at his command. "Now tell me where I can find the wax."



Dorn is fascinated as he watches as you use your magic to clean and organize the rope into a manageable coil. It's child play for you, but for him it's quite the spectacle. *"I-I'm glad you're here to help."* He seems a bit dumbfounded. 

After you finish, you note that Quinn has followed you behind the shack.

"The beeswax is down here." Dorn stumbles over to the cellar and opens the door for you.



Voda Vosa said:


> *"You are too kind, master elf. I would have leave the boy learn from his mistakes. That builds character. But perhaps you are correct, we are in a hurry after all..." *Quinn says. He walks to the cellar to retrieve the wax.



The homely boy opens the cellar keeping one eye on Phar. He seems awed by the wizard's spell. You've seen more impressive magical acts in your time in the arena, so you know what Phar did was likely fairly routine.

The way down into the cellar is solidly constructed, unlike the shack. The cellar looks much older to you eye. The steps down are stone not wood. It's completely pitch black where the light from the day doesn't shine. Dorn stands holding the door. *"There is a oil-soaked torch down there hanging on the wall at the bottom. It will be easy to light -- just a spark will do."* He gives the door a push and it clatters open onto the ground.

He waits as you head down into the cellar. It's dark but you find the torch easy enough. It is cool inside the room, which you judge to be larger than the shack above.


----------



## Knightfall

Bronzethegn exits the tiny blacksmithy with half-a-dozen iron pitons in one hand and a large grappling hook in the other. His big smile shows his approval for Caerth's caring treatment of his dog. "Me think Mutton there really likes you. That's rare. He doesn't usually take ta strangers this well." He slowly walks up to Lorien and hands him the grapple and pitons. *"Here you go. I hope this stuff with help you. Now, ta make sure Dorn isn't making a mess."*

The old dwarf gingerly walks to the the back of the shack just in time to see Quinn head down into the cellar. He notes the rope on the ground and looks quizzically at Dorn. *"He did it."* The boy motions to Phar. *"I've never seen anything like it."*

*"Well, now that he's done, don't you think you should get back ta work, eh?"* The old dwarf growls.

The apprentice bobs his head and runs down into the cellar to help Quinn with the beeswax. He pulls out a flint and steel and quickly lights the torch. It sputters to life and fills the entire cellar with light. The cellar is simple yet well designed. The walls are stone just like the steps down. The room is definitely larger than the shack above -- almost twice its size. Dorn goes to the far corner, picks up a large crate off a low shelf, brings it over to where Quinn stands, and puts it down in from of the gladiator. *"Will this be enough?"*

The crate has several medium-sized blocks wrapped in cloth. Quinn can smell the wax and the faint odor of honey.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Quinn*

The gladiator grins *"More than enough, my thanks Dorn." *Quinn picks up the crate easily and walks upstairs. *"Nice cellar Master dwarf, a great place to drew some beer."*


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> The gladiator grins *"More than enough, my thanks Dorn." *Quinn picks up the crate easily and walks upstairs. *"Nice cellar Master dwarf, a great place to drew some beer."*



*"Aye, I have indeed brewed some great bitters down there in the past. But it is tough for me to go up and down those stairs at my age. That is what Dorn is for,"* he raises his voice just loud enough for his apprentice to hear him.

The boy rushes up the steps still holding the torch. After a stern look, Dorn rushes back down, gathers up some more items, douses the torch, rushes back up the stairs, and flips the cellar door closed. He carries with him several corked bottles of liquid. He gives one to each of you and hands the last one to his master. Then he bobs his head up and down several times before scampering back into the shack. Soon you hear the young boy once again working at the anvil.

*"Stow these bottles on yerself carefully, and just before a tough fight drink 'em down. The brew will relax your troubles and heal your aches."* He shakes each of your hands before hobbling back to the opening of his workshop. *"Good luck ta you, my friends."*

He sits down on round chair made from a tree trunk and chugs down his own. *"Ah! Much better!"*

His dog barks and the old smith laughs, picks up branch, and heaves it a good twenty feet. The hound chases it down. Bronzethegn rushes to his feet and dances a little jig with a laugh. The brew has given him some vigor, and he picks up a heavy work hammer. The dog runs back with the stick and the dwarf throws it one more time before giving you a wink as he strides into the workshop.

You hear from inside, *"Let me teach you something new today, Dorn! Let me at that anvil!"*

The ringing of metal on metal stops for a moment. The sound that rings out shortly after shakes the shack. The old dwarf sings as he works, and the dog barks near the entryway.


----------



## JustinCase

*Caerth Heart-of-Oak*

After saying goodbye to Mutton with a few pats on the dog's flanks, Caerth rejoins the others. 

"Let's get going, then," the half-orc says, eager for the mission. He scans the nearby trees and smiles when a large brown owl emerges, flying soundlessly across the distance and landing on Caerth's left forearm. The body of a small mouse hangs partially out of the bird's beak, lifeless.

"Where've you been, then?" the druid says softly to the owl. "Been playing with your food again?"

After a moment, Caerth turns to his two-legged companions and says, "This is Screech. He's been following me around for a while now. Don't be alarmed."


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> Dorn is fascinated as he watches as you use your magic to clean and organize the rope into a manageable coil. It's child play for you, but for him it's quite the spectacle. *"I-I'm glad you're here to help."* He seems a bit dumbfounded.




Phar offers a little bow to the homely apprentice. "My people have a gift for such things, but like all things worth having they require study and diligence to master. I could never match your master's gifts with fire and forge. I expect you find him to be a harsh taskmaster, but he must act so to coax forth your own gifts. I'm sure you will one day display a prowess in your chosen art that will be awe inspiring to me. But only if you are willing to put forth the effort to master it."

After the men return to their work Phar nods to his companions, "I believe we have a boat to catch?"


----------



## Knightfall

Phar's mention of the boat reminds you all of the grim business you've been hired to accomplish. It easy enough to find your way to the boat, as both Lorien and Quinn already know the way. They lead you down to a wide beachhead where an old shack sits against a long pier. The sand is course and covered in seaweed and the occasional piece of detritus. You can smell the lingering scent of ichor from the dead spiders that Lorien and Quinn, with their former companions, defeated. There are still webs lingering on the shack and not all of the remains of the giant sand spiders have been removed or washed away.

For the newcomers, it looks like it was a grisly fight.

Lorien and Quinn lead you to the boat -- a large rowboat, really. it will carry all of you but just barely. Two long oars sit in the launch and it sits close to the edge of the water. The tide definitely has risen since Lorien and Quinn were here. The boat was back half a dozen feet or more from the water, previously. It is simple enough to attach the oars properly and get it into the water.

Looking out to sea, you note that Gurnard's Head is actually visible from this vantage point. It seems to rise from the waters like a rocky elemental being watching over all it sees. The sky is cloudy but you can see the horizon. It likely won't take long to row out to the old fortress.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Quinn*

*"Very well men, grab the paddles, and lets start rowing!"* Quinn shouts and leads with the example, grabbing a paddle and sticking it into the water.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

The hutaakan accepts the gift from the dwarf and as usual turns to Phar to await a translation. Once she receives it she turns back to the dwarf with a smile and a nod. If she had been among enemies that smile might be misinterpreted as a challenge. She followed along and tried to pick up on the language as best she could. It was difficult of course. Their language was so foreign to her. At last she grabs a spot in the boat and awaits further instructions from Phar.


----------



## Scotley

Phar takes a seat next to Aureus Canis and suggests that she follow the lead of the person in front of her in paddling. He takes up a paddle and joins the others in rowing.


----------



## Blackrat

"Thank you master Bronzethegn, for all your help" Lorien says to the dwarf as he accepts the hook, the pitons and the gift.

Lorien takes the rope as well and packs it to his back-pack, which rather surprisingly seems to swallow the thing without appearing to get any fuller. To any quizzical looks he just replies: "Magical... Guite a bit more roomy than it looks like"

...

At the boat Lorien takes a seat and a paddle if there is any left and comments on their task ahead. "I actually have another rope and a hook as well, just in case we need more, but the smith's rope is double the length of mine, so I believe we're good."

He starts to sing softly, to make the rowing feel easier.


----------



## Knightfall

At first, the rowing is easy going. You make half the distance to island fortress in six hours. However, the weather begins to turn and the ride in the rowboat gets rocky. You aren't worried, however. You have more than enough weight in the large rowboat to keep from tipping over. Quinn and Aureus row in time with each other as Lorien sings. Phar had offered to row but the hutaakan rogue was better suited to keep time with Quinn's oar strokes. As the skies darken on the horizon, you feel the wind on your faces and the waves rock the boat slightly. The storm isn't likely to hit you directly, but you do feel some rain come down. You press on to Gurnard's Head hoping to get to this cave entrance before heavier rain comes down.

Another ten hours of hard rowing and you've finally made it to the entrance, such that it is. The sea rock and the large fortress atop it looms above you. You don't hear any harpies but you can smell that something nasty lives here. In many places on the sea rock, higher up, you can see dried blood. The tower isn't visible from this vantage point, and as you had approached, you could only see its outline. Its features were hidden by mist and rain. You know that somewhere on this gods-forsaken rock is the mystery of the missing Lord Pendour. He's likely dead, of course. You all assumed that from what you've been told. What's more important is finding the key he had on him, so that Lady Pendour can open the lock-box. Before Lorien and Quinn had fought the giant sand spiders, there was just three days to the deadline given by the blackmailer. Now, almost half of the first day is over. Time is short.

The cave entrance opens into a grotto carved into the sea rock by the pounding of the surf. It's good that you've finally arrived. The tide has risen and there is barely 6 or 7 feet between your heads and the entrance's uneven ceiling. The tunnel entrance to the grotto would have been to narrow for a sailing ship. As you paddle in, the height of the rocky ceiling increase until it soars more than 25 to 30 feet above you. The grotto widens considerably as well. There is a wharf, which has been designed for both low and high tide. The low tide section is already under water. Barnacles and shellfish cling to the wharf and cavern walls. There aren't any fish, however. The water inside the grotto is calm and relatively clear. You can easily see the sandy bed below, upon which rests a sunken rowboat containing a pair of large chests. Both the boat and the chests are encrusted with barnacles. Another rowboat, like the one your in, is tied up to the lower wharf. There is enough slack in the rope to keep the boat afloat at high tide. The boat appears to be empty.

As you near the wharf, you note that a bloody corpse lies just above the waterline near the wharf's lower level. The blood is fresh and has stained the wharf red and dripped into the water. Near the wharf, the water is more pinkish, as a result. A set of stairs climbs through the rock from an alcove behind the wharf. You can clearly see that another body lies on the bottom of the steps.


----------



## Scotley

Phar eyes the chests suspiciously. "I think we best leave those chests for later. They have obviously been there a long time. We should focus on our mission." He instead turns his keen eyes to the dead trying to determine what might have slain them before he and his companions meet a similar fate. "I have some torches unless one of you has a better light source?" he asks expectantly. 


OOC: spot check (1d20+10 =18)


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Quinn*

*"Seems we have found our first clues. Keep your guards up, and get me that wax. I'm getting the ear plugs right away." *Quinn says, preparing his weapon and the ear plugs before nearing the boat to the wharf.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar eyes the chests suspiciously. "I think we best leave those chests for later. They have obviously been there a long time. We should focus on our mission." He instead turns his keen eyes to the dead trying to determine what might have slain them before he and his companions meet a similar fate. "I have some torches unless one of you has a better light source?" he asks expectantly.



Looking carefully at the bodies as the rowboat slides next to the high side of the wharf. Any closer any the two will scrap against each other. The bodies are men, human men. They are dressed like adventures, but their gear seems old and overused. The dead man on the wharf has tiny bite marks over most of his body. Parts of his clothes have been eaten away too. He looks waterlogged; the moisture in the air has kept his clothes from drying. He is on his stomach and he looks like he was pulling himself up out of the water using the other rowboat's rope, which is tied to a high mooring on the wharf. The other dead human is harder to see. The body lies in shadow, but you can definitely see blood pooling at his feet. A thin, dented sword lays at his side. Neither of the bodies look like they've been here very long -- not even a day.

[sblock]All of a sudden, you notice something darting through the blood-filled water. It is hard to make out through the pinkish hue of the water. As well, the passing storm blots out most of the light coming from the entrance to the sea grotto. The creature didn't look very big, but you can't be sure. It takes a few moments for your elven eyes to adjust. The creature has disappeared somewhere.[/sblock]
You all hear a low hissing sound coming from the far side of the other rowboat.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Seems we have found our first clues. Keep your guards up, and get me that wax. I'm getting the ear plugs right away." *Quinn says, preparing his weapon and the ear plugs before nearing the boat to the wharf.



As you dig through the old crate sitting in the middle of the rowboat -- given to you by Dorn -- you note that passing storm outside is reducing the light level in the grotto. Without a light source, you will soon be in the dark. The elves seem to notice the changing darkness with less concern. Of course, you know that most elves can see in the dark of night.

A low hissing sound comes from the far side of the other rowboat. It almost sounds like something is splashing in the water. Whatever it is is not trying to be quiet, and you note that your companions hear it too as it echos through the grotto.


----------



## Scotley

Out of long habit Phar speaks first in the language of the Hutaakan, "Something in the water. Looks like this one was trying to escape the water. Let's get onto the wharf quickly." He repeats for the others. 

OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=4)


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Aureus nods to Phar and then looks toward the wharf.

OOC: Initiative roll (1d20+4=12)


----------



## Blackrat

"Let's get some light on then" Lorien says poking his hand into his backpack and instantly pulling out a torch that seems to be already lit.

OOC:
Init: 1d20+7=14
Move action to pull out an everburning torch from the handy haversack. (It really is handy )
Aside note; KF, could you maybe edit in a link to the Rogues Gallery into the first post of this thread. It takes forever to dig through to that thread. I tried to put it into my signature, but apparently signature rules have been changed so that I can't put links in anymore.


----------



## Knightfall

The creature makes a sound somewhere in between a shriek and a roar. There is a loud splash. The next thing know a 5-foot long humanoid shape swims out from under the other rowboat directly towards yours. It isn't even trying to hide as it bumps into the boat. It seems to want to knock you out into the water, although it didn't hit the boat with much force. It swims on under the other side of the wharf coming up against the far wall. It looks at you with inhuman eyes, which glow in the light of Lorien's magical torch. It's definitely humanoid in shape, but just barely. It's skin appears deformed and its legs and arms are gangly. It has sharp teeth and what appears to be three-fingered claws. You hear the sound again, but seems to be coming from all around you. The other rowboat moves with a thump as something else swims by underneath. The grotto fills with more hissing.

OOC: Balance Check: DC 5 (stay in boat); DC 10 (get on to the wharf).


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Quinn*

Quinn keeps his balance and makes a daring jump to the wharf. *"To the wharf! Jump to the wharf quickly!"* He had never fought these creatures before, but surely they seem more fond in water, and making them come for them would certainly give them some sort of advantage. His spiked chain in hand, he looks to see if he can reach out and lash at one of the monsters with it.

_
Balance to stay on boat, move to jump to the wharf: 11 and 20, succeeds in both.
If he can he'll attack with his spiked chain, as it has reach: only one attack since he used his move action: 24 to hit, 8 dmg._


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Quinn keeps his balance and makes a daring jump to the wharf. *"To the wharf! Jump to the wharf quickly!"* He had never fought these creatures before, but surely they seem more fond in water, and making them come for them would certainly give them some sort of advantage. His spiked chain in hand, he looks to see if he can reach out and lash at one of the monsters with it.



Your weapon rips through the water to strike at the creature swimming underneath the wharf. Your aim seems true, but the water distorts the creature. The chain fails to make contact.


----------



## Blackrat

At the impact Lorien jumps to the wharf and draws his sword while starting a battle-chant of the wild elves.

OOC:
Balance check: 1d20+10=14
Quick draw, free action to draw sword
Activate Inspire Courage, Standard Action, everyone gets +1 to attack and damage rolls, and saves against charm or fear.


----------



## Knightfall

*DM posting as Caerth*

Caerth decides against trying to jump to the wharf, as the creature bumps into the boat. He takes a moment to study the creature swimming under water. He knows these beasts. He knows what they will grow into. "These are the offspring of scrags -- aquatic trolls. They aren't fully formed, but they are still dangerous. They're likely acting on primal instincts due to the blood in the water." He points to the blood dripping into the water. "They won't leave the water to pursue us."

Caerth prepares his spear just in case the juvenile giant-kin attempt another pass at the rowboat.

OOC: Ready action: will attack with spear if scrags tries to ram rowboat.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Aureus deftly leaps to the wharf.

OOC: No chance of failure with a Balance of +14.


----------



## Scotley

The lithe elf hops easily to the wharf and unlimbers his bow. He nocks an arrow and waits for one of the foes to show itself. 

OOC: Holding action to shoot a Scrag when the break the surface of the water. 

Untrained Balance check to get on the wharf. (1d20+3=16)

Bow attack (1d20+8=28) add +1 for a 29 if within 30'
Crit check (1d20+8=28) likely confirmed! again add +1 for a 20 if within 30'
Damage (3d8+3=14) and yet again add +1 if within 30'


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> The lithe elf hops easily to the wharf and unlimbers his bow. He nocks an arrow and waits for one of the foes to show itself.



You don't have to wait long, as the scrags come together and swim along the surface in unison towards the rowboat. Your shot fires true skewing one of the marine trolls as it swims. It slows but it still keeps coming turning from the boat to the wharf. It climbs onto the edge of the wharf and attempts to grab at Lorien's feet to pull him down. It misses weakly as its black blood pours out from the wound in its neck where Phar's arrow struck.

The second scrag stops short of ramming the boat and tries to rise up to claw at Caerth, as the half-orc druid brings the full weight of his spear down on it. "They're being highly aggressive! Very unusual! Try to get them out of water or they'll regenerate!" He pulls the scrag into the boat with his spear. The scrag whines then hisses.

OOC: Both scrag attacks missed (neither has improved cover at this point). Caerth's Atk: 9+10+1* = 20 (hit). Dmg: 2+7+1* = 10. Opposed Strength check: 18+4=22 vs scrag 19+0=20. * Inspire courage


----------



## Knightfall

As the two scrags attack, two more rise to the surface in the center of the grotto and swim directly for the rowboat.

OOC: Both Quinn and Lorien can react to the new combatants before they attack. Aureus's Initiative score is lower than what I just rolled for them (10+3=13), so they enter combat before she can react.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Quinn*

The gladiator curses at his missed attack, taking notice of the water concealment effect. He decides to strike at the creature trying to grab Lorien. The spiked chain flies in a wide arc propelled by the gladiator's strength, warping around the creature, before Quinn pulls violently trying to reduce his enemy to shreds.

Full attack: 27 vs AC for 7 dmg and 13 vs AC for another 7


----------



## Knightfall

OOC: Rolling for Lorien's AoO to keep the flow going: Rolled 19+7+1=27 (critical threat); rolled 16+7+1=24 (confirmed); dmg rolled [2d8+4+1] = 5+2 + 2+2 +1 = 12



Voda Vosa said:


> The gladiator curses at his missed attack, taking notice of the water concealment effect. He decides to strike at the creature trying to grab Lorien. The spiked chain flies in a wide arc propelled by the gladiator's strength, warping around the creature, before Quinn pulls violently trying to reduce his enemy to shreds.



Just before your strike hits the mark, Lorien slashes down hard with his longsword cutting deeply into the scrag. It gurgles as blood seeps from its head where Lorien's blade dug deep. 

Your chain rips through the air once, twice. The first blow snaps the creature back towards the water while the second just barely misses it before it lands awkwardly on the water. It slowly sinks to the bottom of the grotto.

OOC: 20 total damage from Lorien and Quinn against the one scrag. Even with regeneration, it won't be a factor for a few rounds.


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien drops the magical torch next to his feet and offers his hand to the druid.

Ooc: Thanks. No access to computer today, and my phone doesn't like invis.castle. So could you roll for this too. Aid Caerth to get out of the boat.


----------



## Knightfall

The swimming scrags dive under the boat and come up under the wharf. You feel it start to move as they grab on and shake it. Their plan is clear. If you fail to stay on your feet, you may end up getting dumped into the water.

OOC: Balance checks (DC 12) for Phar and Quinn, as well as Aureus (automatic due to high modifiers). I already saved for Lorien on the OOC thread.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Aureus balances herself as she moves to attack one of the scrags attacking the wharf.

OOC: Balance check (1d20+14=31); Attack roll (1d20+8=20); Damage roll (1d6+3=9); Sneak attack damage if it applies (4d6=17)


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Aureus balances herself as she moves to attack one of the scrags attacking the wharf.



Your strike fails to connect as the water keeps you from using the full force of your weapon against the creature. The weapon passes through the water with a splash and thumps against the wharf. The scrag hisses at you.


----------



## Knightfall

Two more of the creatures appear in the water. You're not sure where they're coming from. They are just on the other side of the rowboat. They look to reach towards Caerth.

OOC: These two new scrags rolled only a 12 on their Initiative. They will go last.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: untrained balance check (1d20+3=8)
Reflex save (1d20+7=27)
Bow Shot (1d20+9=23)+1 within 30' oh and +1 for inspire courage. Damage with inspire courage (1d8+2=4)

As the wharf begins to shake Phar slips on the wet surface and tumbles down. He recovers quickly grabbing onto a cleat for support. He scrambles for the safety of stone. "Fall back to the stone. They obviously want to fight in the water. Let's not oblige them." Once he is back on solid ground Phar tries to line up another shot. He takes advantage of his elevated position and fires down at the scrags shaking the wharf.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> As the wharf begins to shake Phar slips on the wet surface and tumbles down. He recovers quickly grabbing onto a cleat for support. He scrambles for the safety of stone. "Fall back to the stone. They obviously want to fight in the water. Let's not oblige them." Once he is back on solid ground Phar tries to line up another shot. He takes advantage of his elevated position and fires down at the scrags shaking the wharf.



Your shot sinks into the rubbery flesh of the scrag's shoulder. It growls at the projectile and pulls it free with its teeth. Almost immediately, the wound closes. It appears Caerth was right. They do regenerate when touching the water. You can see that the wound dealt by Caerth to the scrag he pulled into the boat has not healed itself.

Caerth quickly climbs out of the boat at the appearance of the third set of scrags. He manages to balance himself with Lorien's help. He follows your lead to the rocky ledge away from the scrags and shaking wharf.

OOC: First Balance check is on the OOC thread; second Balance check: 16+3=19.


----------



## Knightfall

The scrag in the rowboat whines as it pulls itself out of the boat and back into the water. It dives down and doesn't resurface.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Quinn*

Quinn stumbles to the wet planks of the wharf, and frantically tries to step back up and move to the safety of the unmoving stone.

_Balance check: 5 If Quinn is only prone on the wharf, he'll try to get up and move out, with another balance check of 20_


----------



## Blackrat

After helping Caerth up from the boat, Lorien grabs the torch again and makes his way up the wharf to more stable footing.

OOC: Balance in case it is needed for this 1d20+10=20


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Quinn stumbles to the wet planks of the wharf, and frantically tries to step back up and move to the safety of the unmoving stone.



Your footing fails and you fall onto the wharf. You just hang onto the rotting timbers enough to keep from going in the water.



Blackrat said:


> After helping Caerth up from the boat, Lorien grabs the torch again and makes his way up the wharf to more stable footing.



As you make your way to the stable rocky area, you see Quinn fall from the shaking. He manages to keep from falling in the water. He quickly pulls himself up and walks with you to the ledge.


----------



## Knightfall

The two scrags that were shaking the wharf, stop. They roar in displeasure. One swims towards the rocky ledge with manic hunger in its eyes. It claws part of the way up the rock swatting at Lorien, as he steps onto the ledge. It misses the bard's foot mere inches, as its claw scraps off the rock.

The other scrag swims over to the lower part of the wharf, drawn by the scent of the dead man on the rotting timbers. It reachs up and grabs a hold of the feet of the body and tries to pull it into the water. The body seems to be hooked on something.

OOC: Attack roll.: 16 + 8 = 18. | The PCs have cover from the scrags attacks from below the rocky ledge (+4 AC). This scrag has normal cover from those on the ledge, but not from Aureus. The Second scrag failed (6+0=6) its Strength check (DC 10) to loosen the body from the wharf.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Aureus sees no reason to leave the wharf since it is so easy to keep her balance. She balances herself as she attacks the scrag that tried to attack Lorien.

OOC: Balance check (1d20+16=27); Attack roll (1d20+8=20); Damage roll (1d6+3=9); forgot about my synergies so my actual balance is +16.


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Aureus sees no reason to leave the wharf since it is so easy to keep her balance. She balances herself as she attacks the scrag that tried to attack Lorien.



You deftly walk along the edge of the wharf to where the scrag is clawing at Lorien. You slash down at the beast with your sword from your advantageous position and cut the beast nearly in half. The beast tries to cry out but only manages to gurgle ichor instead. It loses its grip on the rock and falls back into the water.

OOC: The scrag is considered flat-footed as it clings to the rock, so re-roll your damage to include sneak attack.


----------



## Knightfall

The other two scrags in the water see their kin fall and charge through the water to attack Aureus. They use their claws to swipe at her ankles, but she easily avoids their clumsy blows.

OOC: Charge attacks: 3+2+2=7 (miss); 7+2+2=11 (miss) | -2 to their ACs until their next turn. They still have improved cover in the water, however.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

OOC: Damage roll (including sneak attack damage) (5d6+3=21)


----------



## Knightfall

*DM attacking as Phar*

Phar takes aim with his bow firing at one of the scrags attacking Aureus. The shot enters the water near the creature but fails to hit its target.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Quinn*

*"Disgusting beasts, die at once!" *Quinn shouts agrily as he lashes out with his chain, aiming to loop off a head, a limb, whatever. 

_Full action attack: 27 for 7 and 15 for 8 dmg I'm rolling the worst damage rolls ever._


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Disgusting beasts, die at once!" *Quinn shouts agrily as he lashes out with his chain, aiming to loop off a head, a limb, whatever.[/I]



Your chain slices through the air and catches one of the scrags near Aureus. It growls but the wound you inflict barely hurts it. Your second strike impacts the wharf sending splintered wood into the water.


----------



## Knightfall

*DM attacking as Lorien*

Lorien moves towards the scrag pulling at the dead body and slashes out with his sword. His blow catches the beast across the face. The wound on the young scrag's face heals almost as sonn as it is cut.

Enraged, it climbs out of the water and over the body to claw at Lorien. It leaves itself open to another attack in doing so. Lorien strikes the beast again, leaving a deeper wound that doesn't close. The scrag's claw scratches the bard's hand enough to draw blood. It licks its claw happily before hissing at Lorien. There is blood lust in its eyes.

OOC: AoO for Lorien: 15 + 7 = 22 (hit); Dmg 4 + 2 = 6 | Scrag's attack vs. Lorien: 17 + 2 = 19 (hit) | Dmg (1d3) 1


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Aureus decides to hold her attack until the moment a scrag tries to attack her.

OOC: Readying an action to attack a scrag when it tries to attack Aureus. Balance check (1d20+16=25); Attack roll (1d20+10=29); Critical confirmation (1d20+10=28); Critical damage (2d6+6=14); Sneak Attack damage if needed (4d6=17)


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Aureus decides to hold her attack until the moment a scrag tries to attack her.



You don't have long to wait as the two scrags climb up out of the water onto the wharf to claw at you. Each one comes up on either side of you as they attack in unison.

You slice deep into one of them just before it attacks. While the scrag doesn't fall, you can tell you've wounded it badly. Its feeble claw attack doesn't come close to sracthing your hide. However, the other behind you reacts quicker and sinks its claws into your back.

OOC: Scrag #1 -- Atk roll: 13+2 + 2 (flank) = 17 (miss) | Scrag #2 -- Atk roll: 20+2 +2 (flank) = 24 (hit); confirm roll: 3+2=5 (miss); Dmg 3 (1d3). You may take an AoO against either scrag.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Aureus takes the opportunity to attack the one she has already injured.

OOC: AoO roll (1d20+9=17); Damage roll (1d6+3=4)


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Aureus takes the opportunity to attack the one she has already injured.



The scrag's clumsy attack leaves it open for another strike from your sword. With a quick stoke, you gut the beast. It falls dead on the rotting timbers of the wharf.


----------



## Scotley

Phar tries to line up another good shot (1d20+10=14), but the Scrag's hide proves too tough.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Quinn*

*"Watch out!"* Quinn shouts in warning, as the chain flicks above Aureus' headtrue at the remaining scrag.
Quinn's mastery of his chain allows him to avoid Aureus while hitting the troll spawn. He only wishes these things would stay dead.

_full attack: 27 for 7 dmg and 18 for 9 dmg_


----------



## JustinCase

*Caerth*

Maneuvering carefully to the side, Caerth draws an arrow, places it on his longbow, and takes a moment to aim it at the scrag that has just attacked Lorien. "That one is out of the water, and into trouble," the half-orc softly mumbles to himself.

After exhaling, Caerth lets the arrow fly.


_OOC: Attack 1d20+9=17, damage _1d8+5=9
_
Edit: Is the Inspire Courage still active? In that case, add +1 to my attack and damage rolls. _


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Watch out!"* Quinn shouts in warning, as the chain flicks above Lorien's head at the remaining scrag.
> Quinn's mastery of his chain allows him to avoid Lorien while hitting the troll spawn. He only wishes these things would stay dead.



your chain strikes the scrag both times smashing its face and torso. It falls forward onto the dead body it wanted to feast upon. It does not move as its life fluids pour out on to the body. The smell is terrible.

OOC: As per the OOC thread, Voda Vosa changed Quinn's target to the scrag attacking Lorien.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Maneuvering carefully to the side, Caerth draws an arrow, places it on his longbow, and takes a moment to aim it at the scrag that has just attacked Lorien. "That one is out of the water, and into trouble," the half-orc softly mumbles to himself.



After you move into position for your shot, Quinn shouts out a warning to his friend and uses his chain to kill the scrag near Lorien. The beast seems dead but you could put an arrow into it just for good measure. There is the other one, if only Aureus wasn't in your line of fire.

OOC: Your attack roll is a hit vs. the scrag by Lorien, if you so choose. If you'd rather shoot at the other one, recalculate. Or you can ready an action for when Aureus is out of the way. Or continue your move closer and use a melee weapon (or fire at point blank range).


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien takes a few more steps back to make sure the monsters can't drag him to water and takes a defensive stance, ready to lash with his sword should an enemy move to reach.

OOC: move further in to the beach and ready attack on first scrag that moves close enough.
1d20+8=24, 1d8+3=8


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Lorien takes a few more steps back to make sure the monsters can't drag him to water and takes a defensive stance, ready to lash with his sword should an enemy move to reach.



You can't see any other scrags besides the one behind Aureus. It's almost visible to you, but you can't hit it from where you are. It seems intent on clawing at the huutakan. You note that Caerth is lining up for a shot, but he waits for an open shot.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Aureus defends herself from her attacker while moving around behind.

OOC: Standard action of total defense (+6 dodge bonus to AC because 5 or more ranks in Tumble) total AC now 27; then move action to move around the scrag opposite of her current position.


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Aureus defends herself from her attacker while moving around behind.



The scrag youngling surprises you with its bite. It latches on for a second, but its footing keeps it from clamping down hard on your arm. It growls and then lets go. Its teeth leave imprints in your skin.

OOC: Natural 20, but no crit., only one damage. | Caerth can now fire his readied shot.


----------



## JustinCase

*Caerth*

Seeing Aureus move out of the way, Caerth does not hesitate and shoots his arrow at the now exposed scrag.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Seeing Aureus move out of the way, Caerth does not hesitate and shoots his arrow at the now exposed scrag.



The arrow flies true. It sinks deep into the scrag youngling. It whimpers then snarls. It claws and bites at Aureus in a flurry of claws and teeth. It doesn't even come close as Aureus is too nimble for it.

OOC: Full attack: 3 natural weapon attacks > two claws and one bite. Claw: 12+3=5 (miss); claw: 17+3=20 (miss); bite: 17+3=20 (miss).


----------



## Scotley

Seeing the other Scrags are concealed by the murky water, Phar lets another arrow (1d20+9=13) fly at the one attacking Aureus. As the shaft goes wide of the target Phar shakes his head and starts to look for something they can build a fire out of.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Quinn*

The gladiator approaches the creature and lashes at it with the expertise and ease only copious repetition can give. 

27 vs AC for 7 dmg.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> The gladiator approaches the creature and lashes at it with the expertise and ease only copious repetition can give.



Your weapon strikes the scrag near the back of its neck. The creature falls dead next to Aureus. With its death, the grotto falls quiet except for the echoes of the water splashing back and forth under the wharf and rowboats. You soon notice the smell. The dead trolls reek.


----------



## Knightfall

What sounds like a moan echoes through the grotto. The sound seems to be coming from the stairs leading up. The dead man lying at the bottom of the stairs doesn't move. You fairly certain the noise didn't come from him. A cold breeze laced with salty air and a slight trace of rot blows down from some point far above. You can see that the stairs are carved from the rock but that they do not look worn. It does appear that flakes of stone have crumbled off from higher up. Stony bits are scattered on the ledge you stand on and a large piece has come to rest on the dead man lying on the stairs.

He is dressed like a soldier or perhaps an adventurer. He doesn't have the tiny bit marks on him that the other dead man does. The scrags didn't kill him. There are vicious claw marks on his face and torso and his face is contorted in a look of horror.

The moaning sound echoes down to you from above again. It doesn't sound birdlike. It's as if the wind itself is moaning in protest to your arrival.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Quinn*

Quinn leaves his eyes on the dead trolls and men for a few seconds, until the second moan snaps him back to reality. *"We should advance, but cautiously. I don't like the sound of that."* Chain in hand he advances slowly taking point.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Now that the scrags seem to be dispatched, Aureus moves to the body near the wharf and searches it.

OOC: Search check (1d20+13=25)


----------



## JustinCase

*Caerth*

Caerth gestures for the others to be silent while he listens carefully. Can he identify the sounds? 


_OOC: I want to try and identify the moaning, whether it seems to be the wind or some sort of creature. Listen check: 1d20+8=14 If necessary a Knowledge (nature) check: 1d20+15=26_


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien trails off his chant as the last enemy falls and no more seems to be coming. He moves closer to the body with Aureus to give her better light but keeps his sword ready in case there's any more surprises.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Quinn leaves his eyes on the dead trolls and men for a few seconds, until the second moan snaps him back to reality. *"We should advance, but cautiously. I don't like the sound of that."* Chain in hand he advances slowly taking point.



Quinn moves towards the the stairway. The dead man's body makes it awkward for him to step up the stairs. He could manage easily enough, but it might be simpler  to move the body. Peering up the stairs Quinn sees that the passage opens into a irregularly shaped chasm. The stairs hug the wall as they ascend. There isn't any visible railing. You all will have to be very careful not to risk a fall.

Looking back, Quinn sees Caerth motion for quiet.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth gestures for the others to be silent while he listens carefully.



Caerth can tell that the moaning sound isn't an unnatural force, although it is unsettling. He doubts very much that a creature is making the sound. The moaning is likely the wind passing through a large opening in the rock.


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Now that the scrags seem to be dispatched, Aureus moves to the body near the wharf and searches it.



The body under the scrag is covered in the creature's fluids. It is a smelly, sticky mess. It's easy enough for Aureus to move the dead scrag off and she is careful not to dump the scrag back in the water.

She turns the body over and notes that he is human. The man's gear has been completely ruined by exposure to the elements even though the body likely hasn't been here long. It might have something to do with the rotting smell in your nostrils. It's overpowering to your senses. Searching the man, Aureus notea that he likely once had a pack, as there are several straps that have been chewed through. She finds a sturdy belt pouch tucked into a deep pocket. What it contains is a wonder to her eyes -- platinum! Five platinum coins! She looks through every pocket and feels every seam. She discovers a hidden compartment in the man's rusted armor. In it is a fine-looking box made of gold. It's not tarnished at all. When Aureus opens it, the box plays a tinny tune.



Blackrat said:


> Lorien trails off his chant as the last enemy falls and no more seems to be coming. He moves closer to the body with Aureus to give her better light but keeps his sword ready in case there's any more surprises.



Lorien watches Aureus' back while she works. He also watches the water for more scrags. None appear and the water settles back to its natural state. Its still cloudy with blood and silt. When you look back to the huutakan rogue, you can see a sparkle in her eye. She has found some platinum coins! A rare find! She makes a face that Lorien assumes is a grin. Then she doubles her effort to discover more treasure. It doesn't take her long. She pulls apart a hidden compartment in the man's armor and pulls out a gold box. She opens it and a folk tune plays. A human song, Lorien believes.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*



Knightfall said:


> Five platinum coins! In it is a fine-looking box made of gold.




Aureus puts the coins and the box into her backpack. Then she moves on to the body at the base of the stairs and does a thorough search of it as well.

OOC: Search check (1d20+13=18)


----------



## JustinCase

*Caerth*

"Just the wind," Caerth remarks, "no creatures that I know make such a sound. Let's get moving up the stairs. I don't want any more of those young scrags attacking us."

Before doing so himself, though, the half-orc waits for the others to join him at the bottom of the stairs. An arrow is laid loosely on his big longbow, ready to draw and shoot at the first sign of hostilities.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Quinn*

*"Aye, walk behind me. The stairs there seem dangerous, the moisture has likely made them slippery with algae. Falling from up there wouldn't be pretty." *the seasoned warrior comments.


----------



## Scotley

Phar keeps his bow ready and watches the top of the stairs while the dead are searched. "Should we burn the bodies? If the others move them into the water won't they regenerate?"


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Aureus puts the coins and the box into her backpack. Then she moves on to the body at the base of the stairs and does a thorough search of it as well.



This dead man's gear has less taint on it, although his chain armor has been pierced and slashed through by savage claw marks. His gauntlets are undamaged, and he wears a decent set of leather boots. A pouch is still attached to his belt and it holds another 6 platinum coins! These men have been paid well. Then you note the man's features. He isn't a human like the other one. He looks a lot like Caerth, although he's more savage looking, but he's not as bulky. He's likely a half-orc but with something darker mixed in his blood -- a fiendblooded*, perhaps. You dig a little deeper into the man's belongings and find a waterskin with fouled wine in it, a tarnished dagger with a serrated edge, a half-empty backpack containing spoiled rations, pieces of a torn bedroll, a clay mug (with dead bug in it), a useable flint and steel kit, and a sealed scroll case. As you turn his over, you note that he is lying on a weapon -- an axe. you have to roll the man down off the steps to get at it. It doesn't look tarnished at all and has runic writing on its wide blade, and its haft has an intricate metal skull on the end. It's probably the finest looking weapon you've ever seen, although its very disturbing to look at.


OOC: The Maran word for a half-fiend.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*



Knightfall said:


> This dead man's gear has less taint on it, although his chain armor has been pierced and slashed through by savage claw marks. His gauntlets are undamaged, and he wears a decent set of leather boots. A pouch is still attached to his belt and it holds another 6 platinum coins! These men have been paid well. Then you note the man's features. He isn't a human like the other one. He looks a lot like Caerth, although he's more savage looking, but he's not as bulky. He's likely a half-orc but with something darker mixed in his blood -- a fiendblooded*, perhaps. You dig a little deeper into the man's belongings and find a waterskin with fouled wine in it, a tarnished dagger with a serrated edge, a half-empty backpack containing spoiled rations, pieces of a torn bedroll, a clay mug (with dead bug in it), a useable flint and steel kit, and a sealed scroll case. As you turn his over, you note that he is lying on a weapon -- an axe. you have to roll the man down off the steps to get at it. It doesn't look tarnished at all and has runic writing on its wide blade, and its haft has an intricate metal skull on the end. It's probably the finest looking weapon you've ever seen, although its very disturbing to look at.




Aureus grabs the coins, the dagger, the flint and steel and the scroll case. She tries to open the scroll case but finds that it is a bit more difficult. So she places the other things in her backpack and pulls out her finely made tools. She then begins work on opening the scroll case. Being unable to open it, she tucks it away in her pack as well. Then she will try to move the body so she can get to the axe.

OOC: Open Locks check (1d20+21=37)


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Aureus grabs the coins, the dagger, the flint and steel and the scroll case. She tries to open the scroll case but finds that it is a bit more difficult. So she places the other things in her backpack and pulls out her finely made tools. She then begins work on opening the scroll case. Once she has it open she looks at what is inside.



You work at the scroll case for a few minutes, but you cannot figure out how to get it open. You've open complicated puzzle boxes easier than this thing. Whoever created it either designed it to be extremely hard to open or protected it with some sort of magical seal.


----------



## Scotley

"Maybe I can do something with the box when we have more time and I'm willing to expect my magic. For now let's roll this fellow away and take a better look at that axe. That doesn't strike me as the sort of thing a lowly underling would have."


----------



## Scotley

"This axe is foul, I cannot determine its value and I don't think we would want to sell it to the sort of person who might want to own it. It reeks of death." He wrinkles his nose. "That said, I think we should not leave it just sitting around either. Unless someone wants to try and learn more about it I'll just put it in my pack. We should get moving now."


----------



## Knightfall

With the axe safely stowed away, you are all ready to head up the stairs. Quinn has offered to lead the way.

[sblock="For JustinCase"]You feel as though you are forgetting something important. Something about the dangers that you will be facing.

OOC: Wisdom check: DC 10[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Phar will allow others to go first and take a place near the rear of the group.


----------



## JustinCase

*Caerth*

Caerth frowns, and mumbles, "I almost forgot; the wax is still in the boat." Quickly but cautiously the half-orc druid moves to the wharf, looking around to make sure no scrags are waiting in ambush, and retrieves the beeswax.

"Got it!"


----------



## Knightfall

The stairs ascend steeply before you. They are only 5 feet in width. There isn't a railing to hold onto although you can feel your way as the stairs spiral up the wall along a rocky chasm. The ascent should be fine, as long as you aren't forced to rush. A drop from higher above into the darkness below would be deadly.

*OOC:* Remember - The PCs brought rope with them.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Muncher*

Woops!


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn leads the way up while Phar settles in at the back of the group. Caerth falls in behind Phar after retrieving the beeswax from the boat. He passes out some of the wax to each of you. Lorien brings out the rope and pitons so you all can tie yourselves together. However you shouldn't need the pitons unless the way up becomes more treacherous. You only have a few of them.

The stairs circle up around the chasm. The way is uneven and a few times chunks of rocks fall away from the stairs down into the chasm. At one point, the stairs ascend at an odd angle, which forces you to use a couple of the pitons, but you soon find yourselves climbing a well-kept section that is more circular. It is eerily quiet.


----------



## JustinCase

*Caerth Heart-of-Oak*

Caerth decides to put the wax in his ears. Not knowing when they'll encounter any harpies, the half-orc had learned that it was better to be prepared. After quickly placing the wax, he grabs his large bow and keeps an arrow ready in case any threats show up, then moves along with the others as silent as possible.


----------



## Voda Vosa

"I don't like this quietness, keep your senses up my friends, and your weapons at the ready..." Quinn warns his partners, grabing one piton with one and and the chain with the other.


----------



## Scotley

His ears now plugged, Phar relies on his keen eyes. He keeps his bow at the ready and follows along.


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien too, plugs his pointy ears and carries the light. He is ready to utter a simple spell of Feather Fall if any of them should stumble and fall.


----------



## Knightfall

With Quinn leading the way, it isn't long before the winged beasts you've heard so much about make their presence known. Aureus and Caerth see and hear them first, even with the wax. Only Quinn fails to notice them as he tugs on the rope for you all to continue up. The beasts look harpy-like as they jump from a high perch from higher up in the chasm. There are two of them and the swoop around the chasm once before diving toward you.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=4) Action Pending


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

OOC: Initiative roll (1d20+4=19)


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth, having his bow and arrow at the ready, quickly takes a shot at the nearest harpy creature within sight. Too bad they were not under the open sky, or the druid would be able to strike down the creatures with ease; alas, the bow and arrows would suffice for now.


_OOC: attack roll:  1d20+9=11
Damage: 1d8+5=6_


----------



## JustinCase

_Sorry, double post!_


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Aureus watches for an opening with which to attack.

OOC: Readying an action to attack once a rook comes within melee range. Attack & Damage roll (1d20+8=15, 1d6+3=8)


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Aureus watches for an opening with which to attack.



You wait, as Caerth pulls back on his bow.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth, having his bow and arrow at the ready, quickly takes a shot at the nearest harpy creature within sight. Too bad they were not under the open sky, or the druid would be able to strike down the creatures with ease; alas, the bow and arrows would suffice for now.



your shot flies up into the air and passes in between the two creatures. It was close but the rook-harpy you were aiming at veered out of the way.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Quinn*

Quinn awaits the perfect moment to attack. He concentrates on measuring the distance correctly as the creatures will surely fly quickly to try to trip them from the stone stairs. When they get close enough, they'll get a nasty surprise...

_OOC: Readying Whirlwind attack with Spiked chain, when both enemies are at reach: 30 vs ac for 11 dmg at the first one and 31 for 7 dmg for the second one. Question, what effect would have trip on flying targets?_


----------



## Scotley

Phar dithers a moment considering spells, but since his bow is ready he raises it and fires (1d20+9=24). The shaft streaks out and strikes (damage) (1d8+1=2) a Rook a minor wound.


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien draws his sword from his magical quiver and takes a solid defencive stance. He watches the rooks, waiting for either to fly close enough to hit.

OOC: Attack roll and damage: 1d20+7=25, 1d8+2=3


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar dithers a moment considering spells, but since his bow is ready he raises it and fires (1d20+9=24). The shaft streaks out and strikes (damage) (1d8+1=2) a Rook a minor wound.



The arrow rips through the edge of the rook-harpy's wing. You can see them clearly now. They have the body of a large crow except for gangly arms and their heads, which are that of a grotesque looking humanoid. You can't tell if they are male or female or if there would even be a difference. Their hands and feet have sharp claws on them. They are as large as tall human.

One of the rooks pulls up while the other dives down towards you. You watch as Quinn lashes out with his spiked chain at the one coming at him.



Voda Vosa said:


> Quinn awaits the perfect moment to attack. He concentrates on measuring the distance correctly as the creatures will surely fly quickly to try to trip them from the stone stairs. When they get close enough, they'll get a nasty surprise...



One of the beasts pulls before it would have into range of your weapon. The other dives down towards YOU sensing that your weapon poses a significant threat. It is right. Your bites deep into the creatures wing. You yank on the weapon to pull the beast out of the sky. It flaps its wings in desperation.


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Aureus watches for an opening with which to attack.



One rook swoops upwards about 30 feet away and makes an awful cawing sound. The noise is piercing, as it reverberates through the chasm. You can hear the beast clearly through the beeswax in your ears, but it is muffled slightly. Regardless, your knees quiver and your hands feel like their going to start shaking.



Blackrat said:


> Lorien draws his sword from his magical quiver and takes a solid defencive stance. He watches the rooks, waiting for either to fly close enough to hit.



The rook that had swooped down to attack Quinn struggles in the air at the end of his chain. Your not sure what the big man's plan was, but the creature remains just out of reach of you and Aureus. The other rooks cawing noise penetrates through the beeswax. You can feel fear trying to grab a hold of your mind.

OOC: Will save for all the PCs. +2 bonus for the beeswax.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

OOC: Will save (1d20+9=18)


----------



## Knightfall

The rook slips free of Quinn's chain weapon and attacks him with two claws as it continues to pass by. Its attacks are clumy as it balances itself in the air. As it passes by, Aureus slashes the rook deep with her sword and Lorien follows up the attack with a glancing blow with his own sword. The rook bleeds from multiple wounds and it circles away toward the other side of the chasm.

_OOC: claw attacks vs Quinn: 6+2=8 (miss), 14+2=16 (miss)_.


----------



## Scotley

The Rook's call is a terrible sound that shakes Phar to his core, but though he tenses as if to run, he somehow holds his ground. He takes heart as his companions also stand their ground. Feeling the need to renounce his own fear, Phar shouts back at the Rook in Elvish, "We don't fear the squawking of overgrown degenerate eaters of carrion. The grey-breasted warblers of spring put up a more fearsome cry." He shifts his bow to his off-hand and begins to speak words of power and make arcane gestures.

OOC: Going to cast Scorching Ray with a bolt for each Rook when his turn comes up. Ranged Touch assuming within 30' subtract one if not. (1d20+8=15, 1d20+8=27) Damage again assuming <30' subtract one if not. (4d6+1=22, 4d6+1=13)


----------



## JustinCase

Like the elf, Caerth decides to use magic against the creatures. Swinging his arms, some holly in his fist, the half-orc recites ancient powerful words as the very air seems to become stormy and, for lack of a better word, electrical.


_*OOC*: Caerth casts Call Lightning. That takes one round; next round he'll be able to send lightning bolts through enemies._


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> The Rook's call is a terrible sound that shakes Phar to his core, but though he tenses as if to run, he somehow holds his ground. He takes heart as his companions also stand their ground. Feeling the need to renounce his own fear, Phar shouts back at the Rook in Elvish, "We don't fear the squawking of overgrown degenerate eaters of carrion. The grey-breasted warblers of spring put up a more fearsome cry." He shifts his bow to his off-hand and begins to speak words of power and make arcane gestures.



Your rays brighten the darkness of the chasm as they streak out to hit borth rooks. The first, closest to you, goes down in a smouldering spray of burnt flesh and feathers. The second rook is burnt badly and it shrieks in anger and fear. The bird-beast looks as if it wants to turn tail a fly back up to its perch.


----------



## Knightfall

The rook beats its wings frantically to distance itself from Phar's magic. It swoops around the chasm and wings its way higher.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn seems unsure of what to do. He remains put, waiting for another enemy to come close by. He'll protect the casters in his group with his chain if more creatures appear out of thin air.


----------



## JustinCase

Immediately upon completing the casting of his spell, Caerth gestures upwards with one arm, and a bolt of lightning flashes down from right above the furthest rook to a place some 25 foot below it. "Take that, you overgrown sparrow," the half-orc mumbles.

_*OOC:* Damage from the lightning bolt: 3d6=15. Reflex save (DC 16) for half damage. 
Is it possible to hit both rooks this way? They should be right above one another for it to work._


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Immediately upon completing the casting of his spell, Caerth gestures upwards with one arm, and a bolt of lightning flashes down from right above the furthest rook to a place some 25 foot below it. "Take that, you overgrown sparrow," the half-orc mumbles.



The bird-beast squawks in anguish as the lightning bolt tears through the air near it. It does not fall, however, as it avoided a direct strike.



JustinCase said:


> _*OOC:* Is it possible to hit both rooks this way? They should be right above one another for it to work._



_*OOC:* Rolled a natural 20 for the rook's save. And, there is only one rook left. Phar took out the other one with his spell._


----------



## Scotley

Saving his spells for greater challenge, Phar let's fly with another arrow (1d20+8=11), but he is a bit too hasty and the shaft goes wide. "Someone bring him down."


----------



## Blackrat

"Hold this" Lorien says as he flips the torch towards Caerth, followed by an ancient word of power which prevents the torch from tumbling down into the darkness. At the same time his other hand already draws a bow and arrow from his magical quiver. Before the torch has even began floating down, his arrow is already in the air...

OOC: This is kinda stretching the free and immediate action rules, but as far as I can see, it should be legit.
Free action: drop the torch and speak
Immediate action: Feather fall on the torch. (I don't want to lose it )
Free action: Quick draw
Attack&Dmg: 1d20+10=28, 1d8+1=2


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> "Hold this" Lorien says as he flips the torch towards Caerth, followed by an ancient word of power which prevents the torch from tumbling down into the darkness. At the same time his other hand already draws a bow and arrow from his magical quiver. Before the torch has even began floating down, his arrow is already in the air...



The arrow sinks in to the rook, but the bird-beast does not fall. It flaps its way up higher into the chasm. It is soon beyond the light of the torch. Elven eyes can still see it, but any bowshot would have to be near perfect to hit it now.


----------



## Scotley

Saving his arrows for a more likely target Phar comments, "I think we should continue on quickly before that Rook can summon aid against us. Speed is our ally now."


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Agreed, lets push up my friends."*Quinn agrees, and starts walking up the stairs, keeping a weary eye on the surroundings.


----------



## Knightfall

The stairs become less worn. It appears that someone/something has taken some care to maintain the path the higher you climb. You cannot see where the rook flew, but you can see a opening in the chasm. Light streams in from above. The storm has passed and the sun is out, although it isn't visible in the sky above. It is quiet, almost eerie.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Hmm I don't like this eery silence. Have your missile weapons at the ready, and the plugs on the ears."* Quinn advice, switching for his gladiator's net. He wouldn't want to loose the thing, it was a souvenir from his times at the arena, but if it kept him alive, he would gladly part from it. He still remembered the training lessons he took to learn how to even throw the damn thing without getting entangled in it himself


----------



## Scotley

Phar nods, bow in hand.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Hmm I don't like this eery silence. Have your missile weapons at the ready, and the plugs on the ears."* Quinn advice, switching for his gladiator's net. He wouldn't want to loose the thing, it was a souvenir from his times at the arena, but if it kept him alive, he would gladly part from it. He still remembered the training lessons he took to learn how to even throw the damn thing without getting entangled in it himself



As Quinn ascends the stairs with net in hand, he hears... something... ahead of him. He's not sure what it could be as he doesn't see anything on the stairs. His mind goes back to being in the arena and the sound of stone scraping across bone as dismembered gladiators were dragged across the stone floors of the pits. There isn't any sound of scraping flesh slippery with blood. It is just the sound of bone being dragged or, perhaps, dragging itself.

Then he hears the discernible sound a bow being pulled back.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar nods, bow in hand.



Following behind Quinn, Phar keeps his bow taut and ready to fire. He notes that Quinn stops and looks up ahead with concern. It's as if he hears something. Then Phar hears it too. There is the sound of bone being scraped on stone. He instinctively swings his bow in the direction ofthe sound but there is nothing there. The stairs are empty. Then Phar clearly hears a sound he knows well -- a bowstring being pulled back.


----------



## Scotley

"Either this place is playing tricks or there is a foe there." He points his weapon where he hears the bowstring and lets his own arrow (1d20+9=27) fly.


----------



## Voda Vosa

The portly warrior takes up a defensive stance, not wanting to rush ahead into a possible ambush. 

OOC: Quinn will go total defense mode!


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Aureus looks toward where Phar is pointing his weapon.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth prepares himself for an assault by placing an arrow on his own bow, but he refrains from firing until their foe is within sight. "Steady now," the half-orc mutters, more to himself than to the other.


_OOC: Ready action, shoot arrow when enemy/enemies appear. If several enemies appear, shoot the first in sight or the closest to Caerth._


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

OOC: Initiative roll (1d20+4=16)


----------



## Scotley

OOC: initiative (1d20+3=19) for Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien breaks into song and you all feel a wash of courage flow through your bones. The wet and chill fades and you steel yourselves for what comes next. The sound that you all hear is the twang of a taut bow string. Bolts fire out from nowhere. No, not nowhere... from out arrow slit in the wall from higher up along the stairs. The first few bolts are mundane enough but the fifth one makes a horrible shrieking sound as it flies through the air.

Two shots hit home -- one bites into Phar's right leg while the cuts deep into Aureus' left shoulder. The other impact the wall of the cavern.

*OOC:* Attack rolls: 6 + 3 = 9 (vs. Lorien [miss]) *|* 19 + 3 = 22 (vs. Phar [hit, plus threat (rolled a 1)]), Damage 10 + 2 = 12 *|* 20 + 3 = 23 (vs. Aureus Canis [hit, plus threat (rolled a 20 = crit)]), Damage 9 + 2 + 2 + 2 = 15 *|* 6 + 3 = 9 (vs. Quinn [miss]); 1 + 5 = 6 [miss]. *|* _All within 20 feet of the screaming bolt must make a Will save (DC 14) regardless of whether it hits or not. The PCs are all closely packed together, so I'll say they all have to save. On a failed save, a PC is considered shaken for 5 minutes._


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> "Either this place is playing tricks or there is a foe there." He points his weapon where he hears the bowstring and lets his own arrow (1d20+9=27) fly.



Guided by the sound of the fired crossbow, you let loose with your arrow right after the bolt pierces your leg. You saw where it came from and let your instincts guide you. The arrow flies through the arrow slit and impacts something. It sounds like you hit bone; however, there is no cry of pain.


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Aureus looks toward where Phar is pointing his weapon.



Bolts seem to spring from the wall as if by some unseen force. One of the bolts hits your shoulder -- hard. There could be archers behind the wall or it might be a trap. Phar fires back and his arrow disappears into the wall. An illusion maybe?

_OOC:_ Spot and Listen checks?


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> The portly warrior takes up a defensive stance, not wanting to rush ahead into a possible ambush.



You hear the distinctive sound of a crossbow firing and then another. Soon bolts are streaking towards all of you. Two find their mark. Phar take a bolt in the thigh and Aureus is hit hard in the shoulder. A bolt meant for you hits high above your head.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth prepares himself for an assault by placing an arrow on his own bow, but he refrains from firing until their foe is within sight. "Steady now," the half-orc mutters, more to himself than to the other.



The barrage comes all at once, but no foes appear. It looks like the attackers are firing from behind arrow slits in the wall. Phar fires his bow and amazingly hits something behind the wall. It was a good shot. Perhaps you can duplicate it.

_OOC:_ You can take your shot if you want.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"We are not going to make it, if the archers can see us. Have you spellcasters something to aid us? I fear we must run upwards, unless the magic you command can destroy a wall of rock."* Quinn airs his preoccupations, still in a total defence position. 

OOC: Don't know which spells you have guys, but something to conceal our escape, or something blast-ishy would be ideal.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Aureus looks toward where the arrows and tries to discern what is happening. Then she moves up the stairs and tries to hide in the shadows.

OOC: Spot & Listen checks (1d20+14=32, 1d20+14=23)
Hide check (1d20+18=29)
One standard move up the stairs and then attempt to hide in shadows.
Will save: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21 Invisible Castle was down


----------



## Scotley

Phar grunts in pain from the wound. "I could try a fireball, but I wonder if the foe could be the undead remains of the guards. I heard the distinct sound of bone being struck. Perhaps divine rather than arcane power is called for? Either way, we best move that screaming bolt is going to draw trouble." He struggles to take a few steps despite the pain in his leg.


----------



## JustinCase

*Caerth Heart-of-Oak*

Seeing Phar hit something with his arrow, Caerth attempts to do the same. Releasing the string of his large bow, he lets fly an arrow in the general direction of the bolts. Being focused thus, the half-orc barely notices the wail of the arrow that could frighten a different man.

"I already used my lightning spell," Caerth replies, "So unless those archers are natural, which I doubt, we'll have to do this the old-fashioned way." With that, the half-orc reaches for another arrow.


_OOC: Using his readied action, Caerth attacks with his bow and arrow: Attack 1d20+9+1=14, damage (if any) 1d8+5+1=12.
Will save against the screaming bolt: 1d20+8+1=29_


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien frees himself from the rope binding you all together and carefully move up the stairs with Aureus. the hutaakan rogue easily outdistances the elven bard.



JustinCase said:


> Seeing Phar hit something with his arrow, Caerth attempts to do the same. Releasing the string of his large bow, he lets fly an arrow in the general direction of the bolts. Being focused thus, the half-orc barely notices the wail of the arrow that could frighten a different man.
> 
> "I already used my lightning spell," Caerth replies, "So unless those archers are natural, which I doubt, we'll have to do this the old-fashioned way." With that, the half-orc reaches for another arrow.



You shrug off the effects of the screaming bolt and let loose with your arrow. The arrow breaks against the stone wall.

Another barrage of five bolts fly through the air just after your shot. None of them hit.

_OOC: Lorien's Will save vs. the Screaming bolt: 9+4+1=14_ | Attack rolls: 8+3=11 (vs. Lorien) [miss]; 6+3=9 (vs. Lorien) [miss]; 1+3=4 (vs. Quinn) [miss]; 9+3=11 (vs. Phar) [miss]; 4+3=7 (vs. Caerth) [miss].


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Aureus looks toward where the arrows and tries to discern what is happening. Then she moves up the stairs and tries to hide in the shadows.



Your keen ears easily pick up the sounds of whatever is moving on the other side of the wall. She cannot see them, however. There must be someway to get at them. A secret door perhaps. She knows she'll have to get closer to find it.


----------



## Scotley

Phar moves toward the arrow slits as fast as his wounded leg allows. He doesn't try to shoot again but instead concentrates on defense and tries to get to a position between arrow slits where he can get close to the wall an avoid the arrows.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Aureus continues to move up the stairs and tries to hide in the shadows while moving quietly.

OOC: Hide & Move Silently check: 1D20+18 = [7]+18 = 25 1D20+18 = [14]+18 = 32
Double move up the stairs while attempting to hide in shadows and move silently.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar moves toward the arrow slits as fast as his wounded leg allows. He doesn't try to shoot again but instead concentrates on defense and tries to get to a position between arrow slits where he can get close to the wall an avoid the arrows.



As Phar moves up the stone steps, he notices Aureus getting ready to move near the arrow slits up ahead. His leg troubles him but the wound isn't too severe. He glances back to see Caerth line up for another shot.



Tailspinner said:


> Aureus continues to move up the stairs and tries to hide in the shadows while moving quietly.



She easily glides forward and soon finds herself near the arrow slits. It wouldn't be too hard to take a quick peek in the nearest opening. Her canine ears can clear here the creak of wood and metal as the archers reset their crossbows. She also clearly hears the the rattling and scraping of bone. And she can smell the stench of death and decay.

Quinn follows in behind Phar. He can see the elf is favoring one leg, but there isn't room to help him. The stairs are barely wide enough to pass him. Quinn rushes by carefully in hopes of distancing himself from the next hail of bolts.


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien watches as the others pick their way up to the arrow slits. Aureus moves with quiet ease while Phar trails behind favoring his leg. Quinn rushes forward past you while keeping one eye on the shear drop off the stairs. Caerth is lining up for another shot a bit behind you. The elven bard unsheathes his sword and continues to sing his song of inspiration. He moves up to Phar and casts a healing spell to ease Phar's leg.

*OOC:* Cast Cure Moderate Wounds >> 2d8+7 = 3 + 3 + 7 = 13


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn can't do much else than keep moving, hoping Phar's wound wouldn't delay him much. He keeps his senses sharp, trying to spot an incoming arrow, or a harpy...








*OOC:*



OOC: Quinn will double move again, why didn't I buy a bow, damn it![/occ]


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth fires another shot at the unseen attackers, but his arrow hits the stone wall instead.

The half-orc mumbles a curse and says, "Can't we just hurry past them? I can't seem to hit those buggers."


----------



## Knightfall

Another barrage of bolts fire out from the slits in the wall. One hits Lorien in the shoulder while the others fail to hit. Another screaming bolt barely misses Lorien's head. The horrible screech it makes pierces through the wax in his ears. Fear grips his heart and his hands begin to shake. The screaming bolt's path takes it near all but Caerth.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Aureus is able to avoid the effects of the arrow.

OOC: Will save (1d20+7=16)


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Will save with bonus for wax and bard (1d20+9=22)

Phar stays close to the wall and continues up past the arrow slits as fast as he can go. The healing seems to have helped his leg as he barely limps now. "We don't have time for this, keep moving".


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn's will save: 11 rats...


----------



## Knightfall

The suggestion to hurry past seems like a good one. You can't hit the undead archers from this side of the wall, and there isn't a visible door. you could search for it but it would take time, and you'd have to withstand more volleys of bolts.

_OOC:_ If the PCs hurry past in unison, they will only have to worry about one more volley of bolts before they are out of range.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Forward, Forward! Press on, don't falter!"* Quinn encourages his allies to make it to safety, leading by the example.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth hurries through the corridor, narrowly avoiding the flying bolts, and gets out of reach just behind Quinn. Only then does the half-orc look back to see if the others have followed.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth hurries through the corridor, narrowly avoiding the flying bolts, and gets out of reach just behind Quinn. Only then does the half-orc look back to see if the others have followed.



Quinn is already ahead of the others. As Caerth peers back towards the others, he notes that Phar and Lorien are right behind him. A bolt hits Lorien hard and soon it is Phar helping the bard up the stairs. Aureus doesn't follow suit. She seems intent on finding a way into where the archers are hiding.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Aureus searches to try and locate any hidden doors or hatches nearby.

OOC: Search check (1d20+13=21)


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn shoots Phar a glance. *"Where's you furry friend?"* least he wants is someone delaying the party.


----------



## Scotley

"The Hutaakan is tenacious. It is not her way to shy from a fight." He whistles hoping to draw her on.


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Aureus searches to try and locate any hidden doors or hatches nearby.



It takes some time, but Aureus eventually finds the outline of a secret door in the rock. Pushing on the door does little. She quickly determines it will have to be broken down to get inside, as there is no mechanism to open the door from her side of the wall.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Quinn shoots Phar a glance. *"Where's you furry friend?"* least he wants is someone delaying the party.






Scotley said:


> "The Hutaakan is tenacious. It is not her way to shy from a fight." He whistles hoping to draw her on.



Quinn and Phar note that Aureus seems to have found something -- a hidden door perhaps. The hutaakan puts her shoulder into the door to try to push it open. No luck. It's either stuck or barred from the other side.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Seeing the others had moved on and deciding that she cannot break down the secret door alone, Aureus slinks forward to join the group.

OOC: Hide & Move Silently checks (1d20+18=24, 1d20+18=23)


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Seeing the others had moved on and deciding that she cannot break down the secret door alone, Aureus slinks forward to join the group.



No more bolts fire out at the group as Aureus finally makes her way up the stairs.


----------



## Knightfall

The group continues up the stairs cautiously, wary for more danger. Before long, you see a wooden door set into the side of the wall along the stairway. The door is slightly ajar. The stone stairs continue up past the door.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quin pushes the door simply suspecting the rooks and harpies are too stupid to laid traps.


----------



## JustinCase

Motioning for Quin to be careful, Cearth follows him closely. Having his bow and arrow at the ready, the half-orc makes sure he can shoot as soon as enemies come their way.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Quin pushes the door simply suspecting the rooks and harpies are too stupid to laid traps.






JustinCase said:


> Motioning for Quin to be careful, Cearth follows him closely. Having his bow and arrow at the ready, the half-orc makes sure he can shoot as soon as enemies come their way.



The door opens outward without any difficulty. It fact, it looks like it could come off its hinges without too much effort. Beyond is a 1-1/2 foot space with another wooden door. This one is closed tight. It looks like it is locked and the mechanism looks very corroded.


----------



## Scotley

"You found a hidden door Aureus? We'll have to try it when we have more time. I think for now we should press forward." Phar stands ready with a spell should they get the door open and find trouble.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Seeing the closed door, Aureus steps up and searches it for traps.

OOC: Search check (1d20+13=14)


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn waits for the hutaakan to check the door before applying his weight to it. "If it's clean, we'll have to bash it it seems."


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Seeing the closed door, Aureus steps up and searches it for traps.



The hutaakan rogue looks over the door carefully. she doesn't find any traps built into the rusted mechanism or along any part of the door or door frame. It looks safe to her.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

The rogue steps back away from the door and nods to the others with a smile.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn makes the gestures as if he were invited to a dance, and steps forward, slamming the door with his heavy frame.

[roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Quinn makes the gestures as if he were invited to a dance, and steps forward, slamming the door with his heavy frame.



The door buckles easily under Quinn's weight. Beyond is a 10-foot by 10-foot room that is cold and dark. There is an empty, rusted weapon-rack and several worn or broken cots. There are two dead men slumped against the far wall. The men are dressed in heavy gray robes with no other adornments. The skin on their faces is leathery and stretched tight against the bone, and their faces are contorted in expressions of intense pain and disbelief. The smell of rot is strong in the room.


----------



## Scotley

Phar covers his nose with a sleeve of his robe. "Let us leave the tomb quickly."


----------



## JustinCase

*Caerth Heart-of-Oak*

Caerth nods. "I agree. Who knows what mysterious force caused this? Let's leave the dead for the scavengers to find. We should move on."

With that, the half-orc looks around to find another passage.










*OOC:*


Was that room the only way through? Or can we follow the hallway further?


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Seeing the dead men, Aureus steps up and searches the room for traps.

OOC: Search check (1d20+13=24)


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth nods. "I agree. Who knows what mysterious force caused this? Let's leave the dead for the scavengers to find. We should move on."
> 
> With that, the half-orc looks around to find another passage.



The room holds no other passages out of it other than the doorway Quinn broke through. The group will have to continue up along the stone stairs.



Tailspinner said:


> Seeing the dead men, Aureus steps up and searches the room for traps.



Aureus' check of the room doesn't find any traps. The room is fairly plain and unadorned and its stone walls and floors are solid. Part of the weapon's rack splinters when touched and smell of the cots is incredibly strong.

The dead bodies have been there for some time but don't look like soldiers who might have died during the siege that Phar told Aureus about when translating the story of the region's history to her. They look more like the priests that rule her own culture in the mountains of her homeland, although their simple garb is, puzzling. For human clothing, these garments are very plain, almost ascetic. And their is a grayness to the clothing beyond color and the dust covering the bodies.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Was that room the only way through? Or can we follow the hallway further?











*OOC:*


There aren't any other doors in the room. But the stone stairs continue up past the room along the side of the cavern's rock face.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn gives a raised eyebrow look at the dead priests but does nothing else. Better to leave the dead undisturbed, if they are as restless as the ones shooting arrows at them.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Aureus shrugs and then gets ready to move on with the rest of the group.


----------



## Knightfall

Deciding not to disturb the dead, the group decides to continue the ascent of the stairs along the cavern's walls. Soon, you come to another door. This door sits at the end of the stairway and blocks your path to whatever lies above. The iron door is unadorned and dented. Someone or something tried to open it by force in the past. The dents are old as the entire door is covered in dirt and moss. Despite its condition, the door looks solid. It would take considerable force to break it down. The door has a large lock set into it.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Seeing the closed door, Aureus steps up and searches it for traps. Should she find any traps she will attempt to disarm them. Once she is sure that there are no traps she will then attempt to pick the lock

OOC: Search check (1d20+13=18)
Disable Device check (1d20+20=29)
Open Lock check (1d20+21=33)


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Seeing the closed door, Aureus steps up and searches it for traps. Should she find any traps she will attempt to disarm them. Once she is sure that there are no traps she will then attempt to pick the lock.



The door's locking mechanism seems simple enough and Aureus doesn't find any traps on the door before she unlocks it. The hinges groan and squeak as the door swings open toward her. The doorway opens to reveal a narrow ledge on the other side. Above is the sky and the wind whips through her fur.

The ledge is roughly 30 feet wide and 80 feet across. Away from the ledge, looming over the group are the loft battlements of the tower known as Gurnard's Head. It squats forbiddingly before you. It feels like some force is taunting you, daring you to enter. Your goal lies within, to find the fate of Lord Pendour and retrieve the key for his widow.

Before you can continue, however, you must deal with the mystery before you. A strange-looking, curved sword is embedded, blade first, in the paving stones of the ledge that leads towards the tower. The sword seems to be in good shape and a red, silk ribbon attached to the blade's pommel snaps in the wind.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Seeing the sword, Aureus steps out onto the ledge and searches it for traps as she goes while trying to keep her balance. Once she has reached the sword she searches it for traps.

OOC: Search check (1d20+13=27)
Balance check (1d20+16=19)
Search check (1d20+18=22)


----------



## Scotley

With a simple spell, the elven wizard extends his senses to discover if the sword is magical and perhaps something of its nature. 

OOC: Detect magic


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Seeing the sword, Aureus steps out onto the ledge and searches it for traps as she goes while trying to keep her balance. Once she has reached the sword she searches it for traps.



There are no obvious traps on the ground of the ledge. Aureus finds that it is easy to balance on the ledge even with the strong wind.

Up close, the sword is quite exquisite. It is shaped somewhat like a scimitar but its blade is wider at the top. It is almost like a long stretched out cleaver. The blade is buired deep into the cobblestones. The blade is adamantine and hilt is wrapped in silver and silk. As Aureus touches the weapon, its blade begins to illuminate the area with the glow of bright limelight. It is unlikely that Aureus triggered a trap. More than likely the weapon is reacting to her presence.

The hutaakan rogue feels the presence of something pushing against her mind and her hand feels drawn to the hilt.

*OOC:* Will save, DC 19 15.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> With a simple spell, the elven wizard extends his senses to discover if the sword is magical and perhaps something of its nature.



Just as you complete your spell, the sword's blade begins to shine of its own accord. The weapon is definitely magical. That is now obvious, even without your spell. There are multiple auras on the weapon with Transmutation being the strongest. The weapon's aura is strong.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

OOC: Will save (1d20+7=22)


----------



## Scotley

"Interesting. Obviously magical. I sense that its magic is most powerfully Transmutation in nature, but there are other lesser magics as well. I would be careful," notes Phar in a clinical tone.


----------



## JustinCase

*Caerth Heart-of-Oak*

"I agree, we should be careful," Caerth whispers. "I've got a feeling that sword is a trick of some kind. Can't we just go around it?"

The half-orc is clearly uneasy about this, although he perceives nothing obviously hostile. He keeps an arrow ready on his large bow, however, while scanning his surroundings. His fingers, ready at the string of his bow, are twitching somewhat and a bit of sweat is visible on his stooped forehead.


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> OOC: Will save (1d20+7=22)



As Aureus holds on to the sword, a vision flashes through her mind. She sees a scene of a strong-looking human warrior being overwhelmed by rook-harpies on the parapet of the tower. The man falls to his death and the sword he is holding falls from his grip to tumble end over end through the air to embed blade first into the stone. Then she feels the compulsion to pull the sword out of the ground fall back from her mind. For a moment, she gets the sense of something trying to speak to her in her mind, yet she doesn't understand the language. The feeling makes her wary, but she didn't feel threatened by the intelligence.



Scotley said:


> "Interesting. Obviously magical. I sense that its magic is most powerfully Transmutation in nature, but there are other lesser magics as well. I would be careful," notes Phar in a clinical tone.



Phar notices that Aureus seemed lost in deep thought for a moment as she examines the sword, but the hutaakan just as quickly pulls her hand back from the weapon. Phar notes that while she was touching the weapon one of the auras flared. This other aura is Divination in nature.




JustinCase said:


> "I agree, we should be careful," Caerth whispers. "I've got a feeling that sword is a trick of some kind. Can't we just go around it?"
> 
> The half-orc is clearly uneasy about this, although he perceives nothing obviously hostile. He keeps an arrow ready on his large bow, however, while scanning his surroundings. His fingers, ready at the string of his bow, are twitching somewhat and a bit of sweat is visible on his stooped forehead.



The environs around the tower are sparse. Very little besides lichen grows here. The ledge seems solid and a short path leads to a another set of stone steps that encircle the perimeter of the tower. Caerth notes that the winding path ends at a solid wooden door the base of the tower. The tower is at least 40 feet wide at the base. It's height might be one and half times as much.

Examining the tower, Caerth notices several holes in the wall and very large hole near the tower's roof. The tower has seen several battles. The most striking feature, however, is a tall flagstaff that rises from the from the topmost portion of an observation post on the tower's roof. Swinging in the wind and rain from the flagstaff is a limp humanoid corpse. The wind and haze prevents Caerth from being able to make out any of the corpse's features.


*OOC:* Rolled a successful Spot check for Caerth.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

After her odd experience with the sword the hutaakan returned to where Phar was standing. She strains to find the right words to convey her meaning to the elf. *{In a Vananean/Elven hybrid}"Weapon speak me. Strange see head."*


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth motions towards the tower, and specifically the corpse swinging from the flagstaff. "Look at that body over there," the druid whispers. "And those holes in the tower; they remind me of a wasp's nest. I think this could be the harpy's hive!"

Hearing Aureus talk about a speaking weapon, the half-orc tenses. Still whispering, he replies, "I didn't hear anything. Must be a powerful magic. Shall we leave it alone?"


----------



## Scotley

Phar examines the sword for a moment his keen eyes searching for anything that might spark a memory. He does not touch the weapon, but does look at it from all angles. 

OOC: Knowledge Arcana or Spellcraft as appropriate: 1D20+17 = [13]+17 = 30

Spot: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar examines the sword for a moment his keen eyes searching for anything that might spark a memory. He does not touch the weapon, but does look at it from all angles.



Phar senses something vaguely familiar about this sword. He's read about it. It was an old story about a meteor and a group of five weapons known as the Star Arms. He remembers a story from his youth about a punching dagger the elves of his homeland call _Ta'kira'kerymor_, or Sword-breaker. This weapon is related to it. Phar isn't sure what the weapon is called but knows that it is intelligent. For it to be here in this place, unguarded, is strange and troublesome. Whoever it belonged to would not have given it up without a fight.

Phar remembers that the Star Arms are considered to be highly unique. While they are not true artifacts, they are gifted with abilities that go beyond normal magical weapons. Besides this sword and _Ta'kira'kerymor_, there is a stiletto that the orcs call _Kang_, a great mace that the dwarves call _Azurak_, and another weapon that Phar can't remember any details about. Phar remembers that part of the story tells that the weapons seek to be together even though they have different senses of morality.

This sword is revered by humans, especially empire-builders.

The light the weapon is shedding is likely a signal from the weapon that it wants to be picked up and taken somewhere. As Phar circles the weapon, he has this sense that it wants to speak to him through the elf's mind but can't unless Phar picks up the weapon. Phar suspects the weapon can speak outloud, but is choosing not to do so.


----------



## Scotley

"I think I know of this blade..." Phar relates his memories to the others. He considers a moment and elects candor speaking in the common tongue of men. "I know you can speak. I sense that you want me to draw you forth and perhaps take you somewhere. I would be happy to do this for you, but we are on a mission of great importance that must be completed in a timely manner. If one of us were to take you up we would need some assurance that you would not try to force us to abandon our current quest in favor of one of your own." He waits to see if the blade will answer.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> "I think I know of this blade..." Phar relates his memories to the others. He considers a moment and elects candor speaking in the common tongue of men. "I know you can speak. I sense that you want me to draw you forth and perhaps take you somewhere. I would be happy to do this for you, but we are on a mission of great importance that must be completed in a timely manner. If one of us were to take you up we would need some assurance that you would not try to force us to abandon our current quest in favor of one of your own." He waits to see if the blade will answer.



_"Justice!"_ The disembodied voice of the blade carries through the wind. _"I must have justice for the fallen lord!"_ The voice is harsh and grating. It says nothing else.

A shriek fills the airs. A rook-harpy takes wing from the top of the tower and then another and then a third. They circle high above the tower once before swooping down towards the group.

*OOC:* The sword is speaking Common. | Rook-harpies' initiative roll: 6 + 2 = 8 | Roll for initiative.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

OOC: Initiative roll: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6


----------



## Blackrat

The bard had been unusually silent for some time, contemplating the sword. He was both curious and tempted to grant it it's request. Before he could act upon this though, the rooks came. Swift and silent as a hunting owl, the elf had drawn his bow from the magical quiver at his hip and let loose an arrow.

Ooc: I'mma need you to roll for me. Quick draw, Attack +10, 1d8+1 dmg


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> The bard had been unusually silent for some time, contemplating the sword. He was both curious and tempted to grant it it's request. Before he could act upon this though, the rooks came. Swift and silent as a hunting owl, the elf had drawn his bow from the magical quiver at his hip and let loose an arrow.



Lorien's arrow finds its mark just as the rook-harpies swoop into range. The arrow digs in deep into the leading rook causing it to squawk loudly. It keeps coming, however, bearing its claws.

*OOC:* Attack roll > 15+10=25 | Damage > 8+1=9


----------



## Scotley

Phar begins an incantation in rapid fire Elvish punctuated with magical gestures and culminating with a throwing motion. The air above the group suddenly blossoms with fire as a huge ball of flame erupts. 

OOC: Fireball trying to catch as many as possible. [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar begins an incantation in rapid fire Elvish punctuated with magical gestures and culminating with a throwing motion. The air above the group suddenly blossoms with fire as a huge ball of flame erupts.



The fireball fill the air with flame and singes each of the rook-harpies. However, the bird beasts manage to avoid the worse of the flames and their black feathers are only singed not burned off outright.

*OOC:* Individual saves for the rook-harpies > 20+7=27, 18+7=25, 14+7=21 vs DC 20 [?] | All save, take half damage *[12]*. | Is that the right DC?


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth mutters a few ancient druidic words and makes slow waving motions wirh his arms, as if imitating a large bird in flight. The half-orc smiles when he sees the outline of large birds appear in response to his summons.









*OOC:*


Caerth casts Summon Nature's Ally IV (spontaneous instead of Scrying) to summon [roll0] Giant Owls.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> The fireball fill the air with flame and singes each of the rook-harpies. However, the bird beasts manage to avoid the worse of the flames and their black feathers are only singed not burned off outright.
> 
> *OOC:* Individual saves for the rook-harpies > 20+7=27, 18+7=25, 14+7=21 vs DC 20 [?] | All save, take half damage *[12]*. | Is that the right DC?




OOC: Yes, I should have said DC20 Reflex save for half damage.


----------



## Knightfall

The three winged horrors swoop down upon the group to attack not with their claws but with sharp daggers. Quinn waits for them to enter the range of his chain before striking out. The metal finds its mark against two of the creatures. The first rook has its head snapped back. It falls skids to a halt onto the ledge. The second rook takes a hard strike, but it attacks Lorien as it flies by. The third follows close behind swooping at Aureus. She easily dodges the the creature's dagger thrust.

*OOC:* Quinn's Attack > 16+13=29 (hit | dmg 8+4=12), 8+7=15 (hit | dmg 4+4=8); Rook-harpies attacks (Flyby feat) > 5+7=12 (vs. Lorien [miss]), 10+7=17 (vs. Aureus [miss])


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Aureus delays until the rooks make another pass before attacking.


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien turns to follow the rook that attacked him with his bow and lets loose another arrow, hoping to drop it from the sky.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Lorien turns to follow the rook that attacked him with his bow and lets loose another arrow, hoping to drop it from the sky.



The shot clips the rooks wing causing it to squawk in discomfort. It does not fall from the sky, however.


*OOC:* Attack roll > 17+10=27 (hit); Damage roll > 2+1=3


----------



## Scotley

Disappointed with the effects of his spell, Phar switches back to his bow and lets fly with another arrow: 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23
. It flies straight and true. 

OOC: damage: 1D8+2 = [7]+2 = 9


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Disappointed with the effects of his spell, Phar switches back to his bow and lets fly with another arrow. It flies straight and true.



Phar's shot impacts the rook that Lorien winged. The arrow pierces its neck and it falls from the sky.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth draws his mighty longbow and lets fly an arrow at the remaining monster, while the summoned giant owl attacks the harpy from the sky.









*OOC:*


Attack Caerth: [roll0], damage: [roll1]. 
Attack owl: claw [roll2], damage: [roll3].


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth draws his mighty longbow and lets fly an arrow at the remaining monster, while the summoned giant owl attacks the harpy from the sky.



The arrow pierces deep into the beast as it tries to circle back. It falters in the air and is forced to descend past the ledge. It's awkward movements prevent the giant owl from successfully digging its talons into the rook-harpy.

*OOC:* Rook took more than half its hit points in damage. Forced to land.


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn walks over to the ledge and looks down. He doesn't see the harpy. "I think it's done. I don't see it. It might have landed somewhere."


----------



## Scotley

"Instruct the Owl to make sure they are finished," Phar suggests as he readies another arrow. "They perhaps he can scout ahead as we climb. I think we've had enough surprises for now."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth nods and shouts in Sylvan at the giant owl. "Please make sure the creature is no threat."

Screech, the half-orc's owl companion, hoots in response as it follows the much larger owl, obviously making sure that Caerth's instructions are followed. The two birds fly silently out of sight.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth nods and shouts in Sylvan at the giant owl. "Please make sure the creature is no threat."
> 
> Screech, the half-orc's owl companion, hoots in response as it follows the much larger owl, obviously making sure that Caerth's instructions are followed. The two birds fly silently out of sight.



The two birds find that one of the rooks has landed on a outcropping near the sea. It doesn't look like its going to be flying again anytime soon. It hisses at the owls a they near. It still has its dagger ready.

There is no sign of the other fallen rook. It was likely swallowed up by the sea when it fell.


----------



## Blackrat

As the last of the rooks tumbles over the ledge, Lorien takes a deep breath and stashes his bow back to the magical quiver at his hip. He walks around the sword that had piqued their interest and goes through the old stories in his head.



Ooc: Bardic Knowledge roll on the sword. Hoping to get at least the same info as Phar  +10 on the roll, and bardic knowledge has its own dc table in bard entry.


----------



## Blackrat

"Ah, Nwalkagurtha. I have heard of you." Lorien talks to the sword as he circles it. "I have seen images of you and your brethren in ancient elven manuscripts." He pauses and adresses his companions: "This blade belongs to an ancient set of weapons. All intelligent and wanting to be together. I believe we should take it with us and hand it to it's rightfull owner. But it should be handled with care. I'm not sure it would let me even pick it up and wielding it could prove dangerous to any of us."

Lorien kneels beside the sword and once again speaks to it. "We might be willing to deliver you from this place and in to the hands of someone worthy."


----------



## JustinCase

*Caerth Heart-of-Oak*

Caerth looks sceptical. "The sword is obviously magical, but I don't trust it. Are you sure it's safe for us to bring it along? It does not belong to us. Either way, though, we need to get moving and get into that tower. I have a feeling our goal is within."

The half-orc takes a few steps in the direction of the tower, nocking an arrow to his longbow.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Aureus Canis, female hutaakan rogue*

Aureus waits watching the others. When she Caerth start to inch toward the tower she begins to walk slowly toward in as well watching out for anything out of the ordinary.

OOC: Listen & Spot checks (1d20+14=18, 1d20+14=19)


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> "Ah, Nwalkagurtha. I have heard of you." Lorien talks to the sword as he circles it. "I have seen images of you and your brethren in ancient elven manuscripts." He pauses and adresses his companions: "This blade belongs to an ancient set of weapons. All intelligent and wanting to be together. I believe we should take it with us and hand it to it's rightfull owner. But it should be handled with care. I'm not sure it would let me even pick it up and wielding it could prove dangerous to any of us."
> 
> Lorien kneels beside the sword and once again speaks to it. "We might be willing to deliver you from this place and in to the hands of someone worthy."



Lorien senses that the sword tries to detect his inner thoughts. A voice speaks into his mind, _'The guilty must be punished, child of chaos. What are you guilty of? If you are innocent, you may find me someone less, random, once you have brought those that killed the Pendour to justice'._

*OOC:* Will save (DC 15) for all characters within 60 feet, except for Aureus who already saved vs. this ability.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: [roll0]


----------



## Scotley

Phar's normally pale skin fades to almost translucent as he hears the voice in his head. "My crime..." he whispers aloud. His mind travels back decades to a time long past in a place that is no more. _"I should have acted. I should have joined the fight. My sin was was not to go to the aid of my brothers in time of need. I had studies, duties, my master bade me focus on my work. I should have gone. Died with my kin. Punished? I have punished myself a thousand thousand times in my heart. My actions today are part of my ongoing atonement for my failure to serve at need."_ His head hangs in shame as his mind fills with personal recrimination.


----------



## JustinCase

Like Phar, Caerth senses the magic sword in his thoughts, his mind, his very personal memories. The half-orc involuntarily puts his hands on his head, trying in vain to keep the blade out. He senses the probing, seeking out the crimes of his past. Bullying animals, scarring trees, yes, but he was only a child back then, and his mentor punished him for it. But, no, don't dig deeper...

_In a rush of anger, the now almost mature Caerth lashes out at the stag. For some reason the animal had gotten on the half-orc's nerves and it felt both good and terrible to strike down the offending beast. Blood covered his hands and Caerth reveled in it, smearing it across his face as the stag cried in impotent pain. It had been too long since he had given in to his bloodlust, and in this faraway land, not even his powerful mentor would ever discover what he had done..._

In defeat, Caerth bows slightly towards the sword. It had discovered his only true sin and while the blade did not speak of atonement, the druid knew what was expected, no, required of him. He would return to his mentor, confess to the old crime, and be brought before the other druids to accept the punishment they would deem appropriate.


----------



## Blackrat

With a century behind him, Lorien's mind summons a flurry of memories flashing by. The apple orchard he wasn't supposed to sneak into. His first duel, and how he won with dirty tricks. All the minor misdeeds he had carried out and then the big one. He had stood on the hill overlooking the enemy encampment. There was no honor in the massacre, and even if he didn't take part in the killing, it was his flaming arrow that signaled the attack. It was his song along with the barbarian skalds that drove the frenzy. The enemy had been caught unaware and slaughtered. No mercy and no honor. It was a shame on the entire warparty. Not a crime, but a sin that still weighed heavily on Lorien's past.



"You have laid bare my life, sword. I am not worthy of you, but should you desire so, I will avenge your master and take you to his heir."


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Aureus waits watching the others. When she Caerth start to inch toward the tower she begins to walk slowly toward in as well watching out for anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> OOC: Listen & Spot checks (1d20+14=18, 1d20+14=19)



As she moves towards the tower, Aureus notes the tower's damaged sections, as well as the tall flagstaff at the top of the tower. She cannot make out the features of the corpse attached to the long pole, but it looks humanoid -- a human or elf, most likely. She can smeel in the air that more storm winds are blowing in and a peal of thunder claps out at sea.

Besides the stairs carved out out of the rock that wind around the base of the tower there are a set of stone stairs that leads up to a shut door part way up the tower. Aureus is unable to find any doorways at ground level and the damage to the the tower is too high to allow egress unless she and the others choose to climb. (It would likely be easy for _her_.) The door at the end of the exterior stairs looks sturdy.


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn notices that his companions seem to be in some sort of reverie. Then the sword's ability tries to invade his mind. He recoils in disdain and fights the intrusion off with all his strength of will. "My mind belongs to me, blade," he mumbles. The weapon's mental intrusion retreats just in time for Quinn to hear Lorien's promise to the weapon.

_"You have laid bare my life, sword. I am not worthy of you, but should you desire so, I will avenge your master and take you to his heir."_

Quinn isn't sure if he hears the bard's words out loud or in his mind somehow. Cruel Justice's verbal reply is full of torment. _"I will accept your offer, elf. It is true you cannot wield me. If you try, my power would hurt you greatly. It would be a suitable penance for your crimes, but you will need all your strength to face what is ahead, I think.

"The one called Phar. He too would be injured by my sense of order. And to betray one's kin is offensive to me. So it does not matter. The half-orc's past cruelty seems to be, now, tempered by his training but penance must still be performed. The human's mind is completely closed to me, as is the alien female creature. I have never encountered her kind before.

"I will let the one called Caerth Heart-of-Oak carry me without causing him harm. However, he must not wield me unless his penance has been performed. If you all help to avenge the fallen lord, Pendour, I will guide you through what is to come. There are evils beyond simple rook-harpies in Gurnard's Head. Dark creatures devoted to evil forces from beyond this world.

"And if one of you proves to become worthy, more orderly, I will allow him to wield me against evil and chaos. Justice for all!"_


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth nods. Coming forward, the half-orc takes his trusted backpack off his broad shoulders and takes out a pieces of cloth. Wrapping the fabric around the sword, trying to keep his hands from touching it, Caerth finally pulls the blade from the stone that held it. After a moment of hesitation, he slides it under his belt, adjusting the angle and his posture to accomodate the length of metal.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth nods. Coming forward, the half-orc takes his trusted backpack off his broad shoulders and takes out a pieces of cloth. Wrapping the fabric around the sword, trying to keep his hands from touching it, Caerth finally pulls the blade from the stone that held it. After a moment of hesitation, he slides it under his belt, adjusting the angle and his posture to accomodate the length of metal.



As Caerth wraps the sword in the cloth, he has clear images in his mind of who he assumes is Lord Pendour.

_The man fights for his life at the top of the tower that stands before you. He is overwhelmed by the rook-harpies somewhere up on the parapets. The man falls dead at the top of the tower while Cruel Justice falls over the edge, tumbling down through the air to embed where Caerth pulled the sword from the ground._

"Justice for the fallen," the sword says softly. "He fought bravely."


----------



## Scotley

Phar nods at Caerth, "Are we ready to continue?" His voice sounds a little unsure but he sets his jaw and takes up his bow.


----------



## JustinCase

In response to Phar, Caerth points in the direction of the crumbling tower and, specifically, the flagstaff where a humanoid corpse is barely visible as it swings in the wind and rain. "There is a corpse up there, and I believe it to be the swords former wielder. Let's get him down and show him the proper respects."










*OOC:*


This is, of course, assuming my previous spot check did indeed reveal said man; it could of course be another unfortunate soul.


Knightfall said:


> Examining the tower, Caerth notices several holes in the wall and very large hole near the tower's roof. The tower has seen several battles. The most striking feature, however, is a tall flagstaff that rises from the from the topmost portion of an observation post on the tower's roof. Swinging in the wind and rain from the flagstaff is a limp humanoid corpse. The wind and haze prevents Caerth from being able to make out any of the corpse's features.
> 
> OOC: Rolled a successful Spot check for Caerth.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar nods at Caerth, "Are we ready to continue?" His voice sounds a little unsure but he sets his jaw and takes up his bow.



Phar notes that Aureus is studying the tower intently. She is standing near a set of stairs leading up to a closed door.



JustinCase said:


> In response to Phar, Caerth points in the direction of the crumbling tower and, specifically, the flagstaff where a humanoid corpse is barely visible as it swings in the wind and rain. "There is a corpse up there, and I believe it to be the swords former wielder. Let's get him down and show him the proper respects."



"If that is indeed the sword's former weilder, we should give the man a proper burial." Quinn replies. "The sword referred to the fallen lord as Pendour. I'm assuming it the same man of the widow. The key will likely be up there unless his killers took it.

Quinn watches as Lorien walks up next to Aureus; his eyes are fixed on the door as well. Aureus points to it and nods.

"The way in, it seems." Quinn moves up behind Lorien and the hutaakan. "Shall I kick it in?"

*OOC:* If [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION] doesn't check in soon, I be forced to take control of that PC to keep things going. I'll have her remain mute unless Phar feels the need to ask her something.


----------



## Scotley

Phar nods at Quinn holds his bow ready.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar nods at Quinn holds his bow ready.



Quinn takes Phar's nod as a sign to take the door down. "If they didn't all know we're here before, they will now." Quinn rushes the door and kicks at it with all his strength. The door doesn't budge. Quinn comes to a crashing halt on the stairs. He barely stays on the landing as he half hangs over the edge of the stairs. Once he regains his balance, he walks glumly down to the others. "Hmm, for such an old tower, the door is very solid. I should have splintered it like it was nothing.

Aureus looks at Quinn with what might be annoyance. She heads up the stairs and checks the door out. The hutaakan rogue quickly determines it isn't trapped. She knows it will be child's play for her, yet despite her best efforts, she cannot open the door. She stands back confused.

She looks at Phar and shakes her head.

*OOC:* Quinn >> Attempt to break down door: 1d20+4=13; Dexterity check to keep from falling: 1d20+2=10 | Aureus >> Search check: 1d20+13=17, Open lock check: 1d20+21=40


----------



## Blackrat

"Magic, maybe?" Lorien comments after his companions fail to open the door. He mutters few words in ancient elven and flicks his wrist before his eyes.

Ooc: Cast detect magic


----------



## Scotley

Phar starts to cast a spell than sees that Lorien is doing so. "If it is magically sealed I might be able to dispel it." He looks expectantly at Lorien.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> "Magic, maybe?" Lorien comments after his companions fail to open the door. He mutters few words in ancient elven and flicks his wrist before his eyes.
> 
> Ooc: Cast detect magic



Lorien opens his eyes to see that the door does indeed have an aura on it. It's tough to discern since Cruel Justice's aura is so strong that it nearly overwhelms the bard's ability to see it. The aura is faint and outlines the frame of the door. Several auras also emanate from items from your companions. All are muted in the strong presence of the magical sword.

*OOC:* [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], um, Lorien doesn't have any Spellcraft skill ranks. and since it's a trained skill, he won't be able to determine the school of the aura on the door.


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien rubs the bridge of his nose as the aura of Nwalkagurtha starts to give him a headache. "Magic... Can not say anything accurate, but it seems to be sealing the door to the frame. Dispell could do the trick, I think..." He averts his eyes and turns directly to Phar and mutters in elven: "The sword's aura is incredibly powerfull. I can barely make out any of my own magical items..."

Ooc: Damn, must have been an oversight when I built the character. Got to take some ranks on level up...


----------



## JustinCase

*Caerth Heart-of-Oak*

Caerth nods. "If there is magic sealing the door, can someone dispel it? I can shape the wood so we can enter, but I doubt the door's magic allows me to do so now."


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth nods. "If there is magic sealing the door, can someone dispel it? I can shape the wood so we can enter, but I doubt the door's magic allows me to do so now."



Caerth watches as Phar steps forward casts a spell to dispel the magic protecting the door. His gestures are fluid and the spell goes off without any difficulty. The door seems to glow for a moment then the magic of Phar's spell fades away.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> He averts his eyes and turns directly to Phar and mutters in elven: "The sword's aura is incredibly powerfull. I can barely make out any of my own magical items..."



Lorien watches Phar cast his dispel magic on the door. Another aura flashes in the elf bard's eyes. He notes that aura on the door seems to bounce his companion's magic off of it. The aura on the door remains intact, as far as Lorien can tell.

*OOC:* While watching the auras interact, Lorien has a flashback to an old teacher who was fond on protecting the wardrobe where he hid his best sweetmeats with a simple _arcane lock_ spell. Lorien knows that a _knock_ spell might work.


----------



## Blackrat

"Still sealed" Lorien says as he sees the spell fail. "A childhood friend of mine overcame similar seals with a spell she called Knock. You wouldn't happen to know it?" He continues musing to Phar.


----------



## Scotley

Phar looks downcast. "Unfortunately, Knock is not a spell I have had time and opportunity to master though I am familiar with it. Thus, I tried to simple dispel the magic, but it seems I have failed. Perhaps we can find another way forward or resort to non-magical means?"


----------



## Blackrat

"Well, if it is anything like the spells I remember from childhood, brute force is enough to overcome it. But you need a lot of strenght..." Lorien sizes up Quinn's muscles as he speaks.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn shakes his head and rolls his shoulder to prepare for another bashing from the door.  Perhaps if another assists? He then paces back 5 paces and goes full steam and plows into the door.

_: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn shakes his head and rolls his shoulder to prepare for another bashing from the door.  Perhaps if another assists? He then paces back 5 paces and goes full steam and plows into the door.



Aureus sees that the human Phar named Quinn is sizing up the door once more. She decides to try to him him break down the door. As he rushes forward she moves alongside and hits the door at the same time. There is just enough room on the stairs for the two of them. The sound of them slamming into the door echoes across the water. The door feels like its going to give for a second but holds together. Either their is something barring the door from the other side or it is tougher than it looks.

*OOC:* Aid Another (Strength check, DC 10) >> 1d20+1=10 | This gives a +2 on Quinn's Strength check to break down the door. Unfortunately, that's still not high enough to break down the door.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus turns to Phar and says in broken Elven, *"Door hard. Might have climb up. Broken sections."* She motions to the holes in the tower before shouldering off her pack. She pulls out a climbing rope Phar knows well. A magical rope for climbing. One of her prized possessions. *"I go first. Tie off."*


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Ungh!* is Quinn's only verbal response, though it is plain that it hurt his pride plenty. He nods to the use of the magical climbing rope.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus takes Quinn's grunt as a sign of approval for her to use the rope. She says a command word in her language that none of the others understand. The rope uncoils from her hand and snakes up the tower to a damaged section of the wall. As it moves it knots itself over and over before disappearing into the hole. She tugs on the rope once before beginning to climb. She ascends the tower with ease and disappears into the hole. She made it look easy.

Part of the rope disappears inside with her then slides back out part way. She sticks her head out of the hole shouts at Phar. *"Tied off. But, floor, shifty damage. Danger. Care needed to climb. One at time."*

*OOC:* The magic of the rope, when knotted, reduces the Climb check by 10. (The DC is now 12 to Climb to the hole in the wall.) | Aureus: Climb check>> 1d20+11=23, Spot Check (saw that the area around the hole could collapse) >> 1d20+14=25


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus ducks her head back inside. Just before the first of the heroes begins to climb, Phar hears his long-time companion call out. *"Wait! Backstand!"*

A sound comes out of the hole, like stone being scraped over wood. There is a crumbling sound a few loose stones tumble away from the tower. Dust pours out of the hole but the wall does not collapse.

*"Now. Safety. Climb,"* Phar hears her say.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"One person at at time to climb, please use caution, the footing is  . . .shifty. Uh, loose debris."

take 10 for climb for 21


----------



## Knightfall

Phar attempts to follow Quinn up the rope but even with the knotting of the magical rope, he fails to judge his grip and footing correctly. He loses his grip and falls to the base of the tower. He is luck the damaged opening wasn't higher up the tower. He is bruised but not seriously hurt. It is mostly his pride that is damaged. With a sigh, he casts the spell he'd hoped to save for a more appropriate time and flies up to the hole.

OOC: Climb check for Phar > 1d20=7 (failed by 5 or more). Falls but it is less than 10 feet, so the damage is nonlethal (1d6=2). (I would say he wouldn't activate _feather fall_ in this case.) | Casts _fly_.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth hides his grin behind his hand and walks up to the rope. Pulling it gently to test it, the half-orc nods and starts his climb. 









*OOC:*


Climb check: [roll0]
Edit: Darn, that's not good...


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> "One person at at time to climb, please use caution, the footing is  . . .shifty. Uh, loose debris."



Phar translate the hutaakan rogue's words for Quinn the others. Quinn takes the initiative and climbs up to join Aureus. He finds that she has wedged what looks like wooden parts of an old cot against the stones of the old wall in such a way as to bridge the gap between the opening and the open floor under it. The stones of the wall are still _shifty_ and Quinn can see that the wedged in wood is the only thing keeping the floor and walls from coming apart completely. He is unsure how long it will hold.

Quinn finds himself in a small, triangular-shaped room. There is another old cot, rotted, with a sturdy chest sitting next to it. Another chest sits opposite of it where the other cot likely sat before Aureus broke it apart to use as a makeshift brace for the stonework. Both chests are open and empty. There are few odds and ends sitting on the other cot. Old keepsakes and scraps of paper.

The entire room is slick with moisture. The opening has left everything damp and musty. Several small puddles of water slowly drains and drips through the partially collapsed floor. There is a simple wooden door leading to the interior of the tower. It is slightly ajar and covered in mold. Aureus is studying it intently when Quinn enters through the opening.

He hears a curse of dismay from outside. Moments later, Phar flies up and through the opening and alights onto the floor next to Aureus. His face is red and his hands have rope burns.

[sblock="OOC"]As I mentioned on the OOC thread, Aureus doesn't speak any standard Harqualian languages. She can only effective communicate with Phar, which is why I've replied the way I did above to this post.[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth hides his grin behind his hand and walks up to the rope. Pulling it gently to test it, the half-orc nods and starts his climb.



While the rope is tied off properly, Caerth finds that the climb isn't as easy as Aureus made it look. The stonework is very uneven and moisture has already made the rope slick. He fails to climb up, but he doesn't fall from the rope as Phar did.

It's almost like the tower is a living entity taunting him, telling him that he cannot enter.


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien looks at the rope with a sense of uneasiness. He takes his turn, after Caerth gives up the rope. He climbs nearly half way to the opening before a stone gives way under his foot and he falls against the wall with a thump. He grip gives way and he tumbles down next to the half-orc druid.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth is no longer grinning. "Harder than it looks," he states matter-of-factly. 









*OOC:*


Can I try again, or is it 'fail once, no retry'?


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn watchs from above as his companions fail to make the climb. The rope seems to slide out of the half-orc's hnds as he tries to find a toehold. Lorien gets part of the way up before nearly falling on Caerth.

*OOC:*  [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], Lorien cannot try again. He'll need to get pulled up by Quinn (and/or the others).


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth is no longer grinning. "Harder than it looks," he states matter-of-factly.



Quinn looks looks down at Caerth with a look on his face that seems to suggest he'd be willing to pull him and the elven bard up.

*OOC:* Caerth can try again with a "Take 10" since his bonus is high enough to reach DC 12.


----------



## JustinCase

Motioning for the bard to join him, Caerth grabs hold of the rope and carefully climbs up a bit to make room for Lorien. Once he is confident the elf has a good grip, the large half-orc motions to Quinn to pull them upwards.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn looks at those who fell, shaking his head.

 "Phlan told us to be careful. No one teach you to climb?" He asks incredulously. He pulls out his spiked chain ready for ay thing foolish enough to attack them.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Motioning for the bard to join him, Caerth grabs hold of the rope and carefully climbs up a bit to make room for Lorien. Once he is confident the elf has a good grip, the large half-orc motions to Quinn to pull them upwards.






Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn looks at those who fell, shaking his head.
> 
> "Phlan told us to be careful. No one teach you to climb?" He asks incredulously. He pulls out his spiked chain ready for any thing foolish enough to attack them.



Phar moves next to Quinn, being careful of his footing, and looks down to Caerth and Lorien. He notes that the half-orc is motioning for he and Quinn to pull him up. "Can you put that away and help me pull them up?" He turns to Aureus and speaks to her in their shared pidgin. "Make sure the rope secure."

Aureus points to the ceiling of the room. The magical rope has coiled itself around a large wooden beam that Phar hadn't noticed.

Phar looks down to Caerth. "I think we should do this one at a time. It might be too much weight, even for Quinn."

*OOC:* *EDIT:* Unneeded. Phar tries to use Aid Another (DC 10) to help Quinn pull Caerth and Lorien up the wall. | Phar's Strength check > 1d20=8 (Failure.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: I was under the impression we had already helped them up.


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn waits until Caerth is secured to the rope and then he pulls the half orc up with ease. He lowers it for Lorien who looks like he's going to try to climb up on his own again.



Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: I was under the impression we had already helped them up.



*OOC:* Ah, sorry. That's not how I read it. Regardless, Blackrat had me roll to have Lorien climb up. He made it, after several tries.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> Quinn waits until Caerth is secured to the rope and then he pulls the half orc up with ease. He lowers it for Lorien who looks like he's going to try to climb up on his own again.
> 
> 
> *OOC:* Ah, sorry. That's not how I read it. Regardless, Blackrat had me roll to have Lorien climb up. He made it, after several *Humorous *tries.




FIFY


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien grunts as he lands on Caerth and twists his ankle. He lets Quinn pull Caerth up and tries again. Getting again halfway up Lorien's hand slips and he comes down. With no-one in the way the elf graciously rolls to the side and stands up. Not about to give up, Lorien takes a running leap but fails to grab the rope entirely. He once again lands without harm. "One more time" he mumbles, Quinn probably the only one who can hear. He runs the first few feet up the wall, grabs the rope and keeps his momentum as he swings himself over the edge. "Yeah, never needed to climb really." Lorien answer Quinn's earlier question.


----------



## Scott DeWar

With all of the failed attempts and comedic bumbling, Quinn is at his wits end to not burst into gales of laughter. He is in tears and grins from the effort of not laughing, however.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus waits until all have made the climb before opening the door out of the room. She'd already checked the door for traps before Lorien climbed up into the room. The door opens into a narrow hallway that runs from east to west. The hallway is only 5 feet wide and roughly 40 feet long. The ceiling is high, at least 15 feet. The northern wall has two doors while the southern wall has one more door beside the one Aureus just opened. The northern wall runs the entire length of the tower.

The southern wall has a 5-foot opening. In the front of the gap is another puddle of water. There is tons of moisture and mildew on the walls. The only light comes through the damaged section of the wall behind the group. Cruel Justice seems to sense the dark ahead and begins to glow with a dim light. It is diffused through the wrappings, but the room and hall, near the doorway, is soon filled with a a soft white light.

_"The light of justice,"_ the sword whispers.

*OOC:* Search for traps > 1d20+13=21 | I'd described the tower's width as being 20 feet but that description doesn't match the map in the adventure. The tower is actually 40 feet wide at its base. It's height is 60 feet.


----------



## Scotley

Phar looks at the sword curiously. "A useful gift. Let us advance and hope that we need not do any more climbing." He holds his bow ready and waits for others to take the lead.


----------



## Blackrat

"So, the door down there?" Lorien asks and points at the other door on the southern wall. "As good as any to begin with?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Sounds good."


----------



## Scotley

"Lead on." Says Phar. He is ready for action.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn nods and takes his spiked chain in his hand to be prepared for anything.


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn steps down the 5-foot wide corridor towards the other door on the southern wall. He traverses 10 feet of corridor before reaching the new entry. The door is rotting away from all the moisture in the hallway. Reddish lichen hangs from every part of it. A door on the northern wall sits opposite of it. It's condition is less rotted with greenish lichen growing around the edges of the door frame.

Aureus follows Quinn down the corridor She checks all the doors for traps and locks. She finds no sign of any traps, which she indicts to Phar. He and Lorien take up positions behind her in the corridor. In front of the bard is another door. It appears to be less waterlogged than the others in the hallway, as no plants or molds grow on it. Cearth takes up the last position in the group, He is forced to stand in the doorway of the broken out billetroom the group entered the tower through.

Quiin can clearly see the gap in he wall, now, which lies another 5 feet from beyond the other side of the door. The opening is 5-feet wide and looks to reach the edge of the outer wall of the tower. The floor around the opening is soaked with a slimy, yellowish water. The water laps at his feet and there is an acidic smell in the air. Just before Quinn moves to open the door in front of him, the water undulates. It partially rises from the floor and tries to slam into Quinn.

*OOC:* Aureus's Search check > 1d20+13=16 | Ooze's initiative roll > 1d20-5=11


----------



## Scotley

Seeing the strange creature attack his companion, Phar reacts quickly drawing back his bow, but then he hesitates, knowing some such creatures are not best fought with arrows. He considers the creature for a moment before he acts. He considers all he has learned of such things in his long years of study and travel.

OOC: knowledge check d20 roll only (1d20=19) Not sure which knowledge is most appropriate. Knowledge Arcana is +17, Dungeoneering, Nature, Geography, Religion and the Planes are all +8 so either 36 or 25 knowledge check to determine the properties of the creature.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"GAH!" exclaims the seasoned veteran of the gladiator ring. He has been surprised by sand in the face before and was ready for a sneaky thing such as this.

Attack
attack: 1D20+14 = [8]+14 = 22
1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12

Damage
Damage: 2D4+7 = [2, 1]+7 = 10

his spiked chain reaches out twice to slice at it, but the second attempt cuts through the air.

[sblock=humor]as the chain is flung about it produces a hum in the air that sounds like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt6DvapiK-w [/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Seeing the strange creature attack his companion, Phar reacts quickly drawing back his bow, but then he hesitates, knowing some such creatures are not best fought with arrows. He considers the creature for a moment before he acts. He considers all he has learned of such things in his long years of study and travel.



Phar's mind immediately comes to realize that the ooze, an Ochre Jelly, would likely divide in two with a shot from his bow. Then he watches in horror as Quinn swings his chain twice at the ooze. 

*OOC:* Any attack(s) that Phar takes will affect the ooze before Quinn cuts it in three. I'll divide the damage equally between the three oozes.



Scott DeWar said:


> "GAH!" exclaims the seasoned veteran of the gladiator ring. He has been surprised by sand in the face before and was ready for a sneaky thing such as this.
> 
> His spiked chain reaches out twice to slice at it.



Quinn is surprised by the result of his attacks. Both strikes hit the ooze. The first cuts it in half. The second strike hits one of two halves. It is divided in two once again. The creature seems unphased by the attacks. The half that was closest to Quinn continues to try to engulf him. The other two come to settle either half on top of the first or just behind. The one half on top of the other seems to cling to the corridor's wall.

Each is the same size as the first.


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien watches in horror as Quinn divides the creature not once but twice. His memory flashes back to his childhood.

*OOC:* [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], you can choose to have Lorien react however you like.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"What in the 9 hells is going on!!" exclaims the warrior.

[sblock=quinn's other response]in the words of the great philosopher Homer Simpson, "D'Oh!!"[/sblock]


----------



## JustinCase

*Caerth Heart-of-Oak*

"That did not help," Caerth says, indicating the attacks that have split the ooze into smaller foes. The half-orc hesitates, obviously not knowing how best to proceed. Of course he knew about fungi and molds, but rarely has the druid seen so many huddled together; never has Caerth encountered anything like the ooze, so he is thinking hard on his lessons, trying to recall any particulars about this foe. Eventually he reaches for his massive longbow, drawing an arrow and preparing to shoot if an opening presents itself in the narrow space. "Can someone set those things on fire or something?"










*OOC:*


Readying an attack, to shoot any ooze within line of sight that is not in melee with allies.


----------



## Knightfall

Phar steps forward and casts scorching ray. Two fiery rays flash out to strike the ooze engulfing it in flames just before Quinn's spiked chain trisects the ooze.



Scott DeWar said:


> "What in the 9 hells is going on!!" exclaims the warrior.






JustinCase said:


> "That did not help," Caerth says, indicating the attacks that have split the ooze into smaller foes. The half-orc hesitates, obviously not knowing how best to proceed. Of course he knew about fungi and molds, but rarely has the druid seen so many huddled together; never has Caerth encountered anything like the ooze, so he is thinking hard on his lessons, trying to recall any particulars about this foe. Eventually he reaches for his massive longbow, drawing an arrow and preparing to shoot if an opening presents itself in the narrow space. "Can someone set those things on fire or something?"



Phar says to Quinn, "Your chain won't hurt it. Sharp weapons will just split this ooze in half. Hit it with something blunt. Watch out for its acid. They will try to engulf you, Quinn." (Phar warns Aureus as well.)

Phar nods to Lorien and Caerth, "No electricity magic. It will also split the ooze. It's called and Ochre Jelly. And Caerth, don't shoot it, no, them with your bow. The arrows will do the same thing. as the Quinn's spiked chain."

*OOC:* Phar > Scorching Rays = 4d6=9 and 4d6=12 | I'm not sure if    [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] had used up all Phar's scorching ray spells for the day or not, but I'm going to assume Phar has at least one memorized of the three listed on the character sheet. Scotley, is that right?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: He might be in Mississippi still.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn the monster multiplier

Quinn grunts in dissatisfaction, turns around and finds some rotted bed parts that should make f for a sub-optimal quarterstaff, shrugs and prepares to return to the fight.


----------



## Blackrat

"Don't shoot" Lorien snaps to Caerth. "Nothing sharp" He adds to Phar's comment and pokes his hand through the mouth of his backpack. He himself wasn't prepared for this, but he had something he could use. He pulls out a short metal club that has a heatless flame flickering on one end and tries to pummel one ooze with it while Quinn hurries past him.

Ooc: So, a torch can be used as improvised weapon, and everburning torch is treated like a normal torch in every way except it doesn't burn. Since torch does damage equal to gauntlet of same size plus 1 fire, I'd quess that means same to everburning except no fire. 1d3 damage it is


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth moves to the ancient bed and attempts to create a staff out of a piece of bedframe. 

Ooc: Did it work? Can i edit again?


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> | I'm not sure if    [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] had used up all Phar's scorching ray spells for the day or not, but I'm going to assume Phar has at least one memorized of the three listed on the character sheet. Scotley, is that right?




OOC: Was saving that for a special occasion and I believe this is definitely it. He is running low on spells though.


----------



## Scotley

Phar reaches back to his pack and pull out a torch. He shakes his head, clearly unhappy at the prospect of going into battle with such an improvised weapon. "Maybe those old human wizards with their staffs were on to something..." he mutters to no one in particular.


----------



## Knightfall

The yellow ooze in front of Quinn slams into him with the full weight of its entire body. The force of the blow rattles the big man's teeth. The ooze tries to wrap itself around Quinn.

The other two _siblings_, proceed to climb the walls of the corridor on either side of the human fighter. One comes to a hanging rest on the ceiling above Quinn while the other clings on the door next to Aureus, much to her surprise, and slams into her. It wraps itself around her and squeezes. She barks out in pain and surprise.

*OOC:* 1st ochre jelly's slam attack > 1d20+5=21 (hit), Damage > 2d4+3+1d4=10 (9 physical, 1 acid), Grapple check > 1d20+10=23 (Quinn must beat this # to avoid being constricted!) | 2nd ochre jelly's slam attack > 1d20+5=24, Damage > 2d4+3+1d4=9 (7 physical, 2 acid), Grapple check > 1d20+10=22, Constrict damage > 2d4+3+1d4=13 (10 physical, 3 acid) | Aureus's grapple check > 1d20+1=14 (oh oh!)


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> "Don't shoot" Lorien snaps to Caerth. "Nothing sharp" He adds to Phar's comment and pokes his hand through the mouth of his backpack. He himself wasn't prepared for this, but he had something he could use. He pulls out a short metal club that has a heatless flame flickering on one end and tries to pummel one ooze with it.



Lorien watches one of the ooze's slam into Quinn and the other slam and constrict Aureus. As best he can, he chooses to help the lanky dogwoman, as she lets out a pained growl. His strike with the magic torch crushes a small wiggly appendage against the door. The ooze's grip on Aureus doesn't falter.

*OOC:* Lorien's attack with magic torch > 1d20+6=9 (hit), Damage > 1d3=1 | Since I told JustinCase that Caerth could attack with an improvised wooden piece of cot without a penalty, I won't ding anyone else with it for this fight either.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn throws caution to the wind, seeing as he has acted calametis and created 2 extra ochre Jellies. I so doing he is slammed by a bone jarring punch by a pseudopod that has the added effect of an acid burn. This is no different then when he fought against a 4 armed gorilla in the arena once - ONLY once. The Jelly tried to grab at him, but he slips away but only by a bit. He continues on to the previous room to get some wood to fight with stowing his chain at the same time.

roll posted here

[sblock=stat block]damaged taken 10[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus tries to slip out of the grasp of the ooze with luck. It holds her tight, squeezing the life out of her.


----------



## Scotley

Phar wades into the melee with his torch (1d20+4=14), swinging at the nearest bit of jelly. 

OOC: damage (1d3=3)

[sblock=Spells remaining]
O Level , Caltrops, Prestidigitation, Electric Jolt
1st Level , Whelm, Familiar Pocket, Protection from Evil, Slide, Feather Fall
2nd Level , Luminous Swarm, Slapping Hand, Cat's Grace, 
3rd Level  Haste, Summon Monster 3, Fly, 
[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar wades into the melee with his torch (1d20+4=14), swinging at the nearest bit of jelly.



Phar strikes a solid blow against the jelly holding Aureus. It turns white where the torch impacts it. The sound it makes could almost called a screech through wet mud.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn throws caution to the wind, seeing as he has acted calametis and created 2 extra ochre Jellies. I so doing he is slammed by a bone jarring punch by a pseudopod that has the added effect of an acid burn. This is no different then when he fought against a 4 armed gorilla in the arena once - ONLY once. The Jelly tried to grab at him, but he slips away but only by a bit. He continues on to the previous room to get some wood to fight with stowing his chain at the same time.



Quinn follows Caerth into the billet-room. He watches the half-orc druid break apart the other cot gather up a long piece of wood that Caerth holds like a staff. Quinn finds several pieces of wood that could act as clubs. Thinking through his training, he tries to deduce the best option for the best damage. One breaks apart in his hand while the other, a smaller piece of the cot's leg, holds together.

*OOC:* Quinn > untrained Craft (weaponsmithing) check 1d20+1=6 | Wood shard with a metal stud > Stats: Cost n/a, Damage (M) 1d6-1, Crit. n/a, Range Incr. 5 ft., Weight 1-½ lb., Type Bludgeoning. Quinn can use this makeshift weapon without a improvised weapon penalty; however, the wood is weak, so it does one point less damage and it can't critical. While it's lighter than a normal club, it will break on a roll of 1.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> Quinn follows Caerth into the billet-room. He watches the half-orc druid break apart the other cot gather up a long piece of wood that Caerth holds like a staff. Quinn finds several pieces of wood that could act as clubs. Thinking through his training, he tries to deduce the best option for the best damage. One breaks apart in his hand while the other, a smaller piece of the cot's leg, holds together.
> 
> *OOC:* Quinn > untrained Craft (weaponsmithing) check 1d20+1=6 | Wood shard with a metal stud > Stats: Cost n/a, Damage (M) 1d6-1, Crit. n/a, Range Incr. 5 ft., Weight 1-½ lb., Type Bludgeoning. Quinn can use this makeshift weapon without a improvised weapon penalty; however, the wood is weak, so it does one point less damage and it can't critical. While it's lighter than a normal club, it will break on a roll of 1.




"This will have to work." He exits to get him a piece of that jelly out there.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth carries his makeshift staff back to the oozes, holding it firmly, feeling the old wood. Faintly he feels the strength of the old tree that the piece of bed used to be part of, and the half-orc druid smiles to himself. Oh yes, this will do!

Taking his place in the fight, Caerth takes the staff in two hands and makes a heavy swing at the nearest ooze.









*OOC:*


Attack two-handed: [roll0] for [roll1] damage (1d6-1 plus 1.5* strength mod for two-handed).


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth carries his makeshift staff back to the oozes, holding it firmly, feeling the old wood. Faintly he feels the strength of the old tree that the piece of bed used to be part of, and the half-orc druid smiles to himself. Oh yes, this will do!
> 
> Taking his place in the fight, Caerth takes the staff in two hands and makes a heavy swing at the nearest ooze.



Caerth's strike causes the ooze holding Aureus to dissolve away with a wet roar of agony. The sound is, unnatural. Aureus falls prone on the floor of the corridor, covered in goo.

The ooze still on the floor in front of Caerth and Lorien, slides forward and slams into Caerth. It tries to wrap itself around the half-orc druid like its _sibling_ did to Aureus. The ooze on the ceiling moves forward and down to fill the doorway from the billet-room. It manages to block Quinn's return into the corridor, leaving him alone on the other side. The light filtering in through the open doorway passes through the ooze's body causing the corridor to become a murky yellow mixed with the pale white light emanating from Cruel Justice.

*OOC:* Random target >1d2=2 (Caerth) | Ooze's attack > 1d20+5=23 (hit); Damage > 2d4+3+1d4=12 (8 physical, 4 acid), Improved grab (grapple check) > 1d20+10=28 | [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], Lorien can take an AoO since the ooze had to come close to him to hit Caerth.

The second ooze double-moved to the open doorway. All of it is in the corridor on the wall from the floor to the ceiling. Quinn can hit from his side of the doorway, and enough of it is visible so that it doesn't have cover.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah, I got you now!! Proclaims the warrior. He takes his makeshift weapon in two hands and slams it with all he has!!

[damage break down: str: +4; 2 handed +2; fragile weapon -1=+5]

Attack: 1D20+11 = [7]+11 = 18
1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20

Damage (blunt force trauma): 1D6+5 = [1]+5 = 6
1D6+5 = [2]+5 = 7


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien and Phar watch as the ooze wraps itself around Caerth and squeezes. Lorien smacks the ooze with his torch. Aureus gasps for air while trying to find her footing. She sneezes and goo comes out of her canine nostrils. She lets out a whimper and crawls away to the end of the corridor.

*OOC:* Caerth is now grappled and held. Aureus "crawls away" on her turn. Round three is about to start.


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien hits the ooze again with the magical torch. The ooze barely quivers.

*OOC:* Attack and damage on the OOC thread. Round three begins now.


----------



## Knightfall

Phar follows Lorien's lead and strikes the ooze holding Caerth with his own torch. "What I wouldn't give for a real club right now."



Scott DeWar said:


> Ah, I got you now!! Proclaims the warrior. He takes his makeshift weapon in two hands and slams it with all he has!!



From behind the other ooze, Lorien and Phar can hear Quinn shout out an oath. Something hits the ooze through the doorway hard. Twice. The ooze makes a noise like gurgling before falling off the wall. It dissolves as it collapses and its ichor rains down, mainly on Aureus. Bits of dead ooze cover Lorien and Phar as well. Its acid no longer burns. It's death has left its remains simply a goo.

Quinn stride through the doorway proudly.

*OOC:* Phar's attack and damage on the OOC thread.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth feels the ooze squeezing him tightly, painfully so. The large half-orc barely holds on to his staff, and with a roar he attempts to escape from the ooze's grip with pure muscle strength.









*OOC:*


Grapple check: [roll0]


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Leave my friend ALONE!" calls Quinn to the remaining jelly

d20+11,d6+5

Attack/Damage: 1D20+11 = [15]+11 = 26
1D6+5 = [5]+5 = 10

Once again, the muscled gladiator strikes the ooze with his makeshift quarterstaff with two hands, hoping to not hurt his friend w9thin its wrappings.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth feels the ooze squeezing him tightly, painfully so. The large half-orc barely holds on to his staff, and with a roar he attempts to escape from the ooze's grip with pure muscle strength.



The ooze's grip looses on the big druid and Caerth breaks free. The blows that Lorien and Phar inflict seemed to help to distract the ooze. (If such thing is even possible.) 

*OOC:* Caerth can choose to come out on the same side as the other PCs or on the other side, where he'd be able to attack (next round).


----------



## Knightfall

The ooze picks another target and slams itself into Phar with the full weight of its body. The ooze quickly wraps itself around the elf wizard and squeezes causing Phar to cry out in pain.

*OOC:* Slam attack vs. Phar > 1d20+5=22, slam damage > 2d4+3+1d4=9 | Ooze's grapple (w/no AoO) > 1d20+10=22, constrict damage >  2d4+3+1d4=10 | Phar's opposed grapple roll > 1d20=13 (ack)

Damage summary vs. Phar: 19 damage total (15 physical, 4 acid)


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


So, which ooze did I attack here?



Scott DeWar said:


> "Leave my friend ALONE!" calls Quinn to the remaining jelly
> 
> d20+11,d6+5
> 
> Attack/Damage: 1D20+11 = [15]+11 = 26
> 1D6+5 = [5]+5 = 10
> 
> Once again, the muscled gladiator strikes the ooze with his makeshift quarterstaff with two hands, hoping to not hurt his friend w9thin its wrappings.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> So, which ooze did I attack here?











*OOC:*



*OOC:* There is only one ooze left. Quinn destroyed the second 'offspring' ooze that was blocking the door. That new attack won't be until the next round (round four). Quinn lost a round of attack by going to get one of the improvised weapons.  [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION] is still up next. Aureus will be just getting up from prone and moving into the billet-room for round 3. For round 4, Phar will try to break free and then this next attack of yours happens. (Quinn will have to move and attack, so only one attack for the round.)


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien takes in the situation and retreats pass Quin, letting the gladiator take his place in the fight. Once he's in the room with Aureus, he pulls out a slender metal stick form his pocket. "Heal" he says in elven, hoping single simple word is understood. He touches Aureus with the end of the wand and healing energy flows to her.

Ooc: Wand of Cure Light Wounds.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> | Phar's opposed grapple roll > 1d20=13 (ack)
> 
> Damage summary vs. Phar: 19 damage total (15 physical, 4 acid)




OOC: He's a lover not a fighter. Should I roll now to try and break free?


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Lorien takes in the situation and retreats pass Quin, letting the gladiator take his place in the fight. Once he's in the room with Aureus, he pulls out a slender metal stick form his pocket. "Heal" he says in elven, hoping single simple word is understood. He touches Aureus with the end of the wand and healing energy flows to her.
> 
> Ooc: Wand of Cure Light Wounds.



Some of Aureus' pain subsides. Lorien can't tell how effective the healing energy is due to all the ooze goo covering her but her breathing becomes clearer as she stands up and begins to scrap the remains of the two destroyed oozes off herself. She shows Lorien a toothy smile and then points to the torch in his hands. "Me... one?" She manages to say two elvish words to the bard.

*OOC:* The wand is at the minimum caster level, right? If so, Aureus regains 7 hp 1d8+1=7.



Scotley said:


> OOC: He's a lover not a fighter. Should I roll now to try and break free?



*OOC:* Yes, you're up.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> The ooze's grip looses on the big druid and Caerth breaks free. The blows that Lorien and Phar inflict seemed to help to distract the ooze. (If such thing is even possible.)
> 
> *OOC:* Caerth can choose to come out on the same side as the other PCs or on the other side, where he'd be able to attack (next round).











*OOC:*


Caerth moves to the other side, hoping to flank the ooze if possible.


----------



## Scotley

Badly wounded now, Phar kicks hard to break free of the grasping goo holding him. 

grapple check: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Badly wounded now, Phar kicks hard to break free of the grasping goo holding him.



Phar thinks he's broken free of the ooze with his kick as it grip slackens, but at the last second, the ochre jelly renews its grip on the elven wizard, holding him tight.

*OOC:* Ooze's opposed grapple check vs. Phar > 1d20+10=21



Scott DeWar said:


> "Leave my friend ALONE!" calls Quinn to the remaining jelly
> 
> Once again, the muscled gladiator strikes the ooze with his makeshift quarterstaff with two hands, hoping to not hurt his friend within its wrappings.



Quinn's makeshift weapon slams hard into the ooze with a massive amount of force. Nearly a third of it turns a pulpy white and sluffs off onto the floor of the corridor. The creature quivers in pain as it reels away from Quinn.

It manages to keep its grip on Phar despite the elf's attempt to break free.

*OOC:* Hmm, I forgot about the rule about attacking a foe that is grappling an ally.



JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Caerth moves to the other side, hoping to flank the ooze if possible.



*OOC:* The ooze is immune to flanking attacks, unfortunately. Caerth can still attack it from there, regardless. JustinCase, you're action for Caerth.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> Phar thinks he's broken free of the ooze with his kick as it grip slackens, but at the last second, the ochre jelly renews its grip on the elven wizard, holding him tight.
> 
> *OOC:* Ooze's opposed grapple check vs. Phar > 1d20+10=21
> 
> 
> Quinn's makeshift weapon slams hard into the ooze with a massive amount of force. Nearly a third of it turns a pulpy white and sluffs off onto the floor of the corridor. The creature quivers in pain as it reels away from Quinn.
> 
> *OOC:* Hmm, I forgot about the rule about attacking a foe that is grappling an ally..




ooc: parc  ho


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth, now on the far end of the hallway, grabs his makeshift staff in two strong hands and tries to discern where he could strike the ooze for the maximum effect. However, the thing looks alike everywhere, so the half-orc shrugs and attacks a random part of the ooze's anatomy.









*OOC:*


Attack [roll0] for [roll1] damage.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth, now on the far end of the hallway, grabs his makeshift staff in two strong hands and tries to discern where he could strike the ooze for the maximum effect. However, the thing looks alike everywhere, so the half-orc shrugs and attacks a random part of the ooze's anatomy.



The strike hits with full force. For a moment, it looks like the entire ooze is going to collapse in on itself. Instead, it seems to half-climb the wall taking Phar with it. It envelops the elven wizard nearly completely and nearly crushes the life out of him.

Phar yells in pain and then goes limp. The ooze makes noises almost like slurping sounds, as it tries to climb up the wall while holding on the elven wizard's unconscious form.

*OOC:* 2d4+3+1d4=11 (10 physical, 1 acid). (Phar is now at 0 hit points.) The ooze is still in range of melee strikes, so the PCs can still hit it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I said leave him alone! "

Whack! whack!

Attack/Damage: 1D20+11 = [2]+11 = 13
1D6+5 = [1]+5 = 6
[if that is not enough, then: ]
Attack/Damage: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10
1D6+5 = [2]+5 = 7

ooc: well that was sucky.


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien and Aureus hear Phar call out in pain. Lorien rushes back into the corridor to see the ooze trying to climb up the wall with Phar's limp body nearly engulfed. He moves forward and hits the ooze were it clings to the wall. His strike is solid but he's doing very little damage with the everburning torch. Aureus comes out of the billet-room moments later with a rock in her hand ready to throw it at the ochre jelly. Before either of them can attack again, Quinn slams his own makeshift weapon twice into the ooze.



Scott DeWar said:


> "I said leave him alone!"
> 
> (Whack! whack!)



The force of the first blow crushes a wide portion of the ooze while the second slams into the corridor wall as the ochre jelly dissolves in a mass of white pulp. Phar tumbles down onto the floor. He doesn't move.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Phar! Wake up!! Now is not  good day to die!!" Quinn rushes to the side of the fallen Elf.

If someone does a heal skill check, Quinn will try and give an assist other.

Aid another: 1D20+1 = [7]+1 = 8 his knowledge is insufficient to be of any assistance.


----------



## Blackrat

"Not letting one of your kind die on my hands" Lorien whispers in elven as he kneels down and touches Phar with the wand. "We should take a moment and and heal anyway" he continues in common. "The wand is new one, so it can cure all our wounds."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I only got scratched and a little burnt from the acid"


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> "Phar! Wake up!! Now is not  good day to die!!" Quinn rushes to the side of the fallen Elf.



Quinn is unable to help with Phar's wounds, as he isn't sure how to deal with the acid burns covering the elf.



Blackrat said:


> "Not letting one of your kind die on my hands" Lorien whispers in elven as he kneels down and touches Phar with the wand. "We should take a moment and and heal anyway" he continues in common. "The wand is new one, so it can cure all our wounds."



the wand has an immediate effect. The worst of Phar's burns disappear and Lorien notes that some bruising on the elf wizard's arms and face disappears. Phar is still in rough shape, however, as his eyes open.



Scott DeWar said:


> "I only got scratched and a little burnt from the acid"



Quinn watches as Lorien uses the magical wand to bring Phar back to consciousness. The elf wizard regains his senses enough to open his eyes and look at both of them. He is still quite hurt. Aureus kneels down next to her friend and grasps his hand. Her fur is burned off in many places and she looks pained and tired.

*OOC:* Lorien's cure wand > 1d8+1=6 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], Phar's hit points are now 6.


----------



## Scotley

Phar groans and struggles to his feet and starts looking for his torch until he sees the mass of white pulp. "I thank you all, I thought that I had reached the end. A most unpleasant encounter. Is everyone else well? I fear I will need more healing before I can be effective."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn offers his hand to help Phar stand, "Well, I see you heard what I said, now is not a good day to die."


----------



## Scotley

"I have yet to find that day."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth grins. "I'm only slightly hurt. But the day is not over yet, so we should be prepared."

The half-orc takes out a wand from within the folds of his clothes, bearing a remarkable resemblance to the ward utilized by Lorien. Speaking the command word, he heals himself before looking at the others. "Others need healing?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn inwardly rolls his eyes at the nagging of the healers, "Ok, go ahead and hit me with a bit of healing." [oocown 10 points]


----------



## Scotley

Phar nods, "If you please. I've been rather unlucky today I fear."


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn inwardly rolls his eyes at the nagging of the healers, "Ok, go ahead and hit me with a bit of healing."



Lorien casts a healing spell on himself and then uses his wand once to heal the worst of his injuries. He makes the rounds amongst the group with the wand. Once for Quinn, three times for Phar, and three more times for Aureus.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth grins. "I'm only slightly hurt. But the day is not over yet, so we should be prepared."
> 
> The half-orc takes out a wand from within the folds of his clothes, bearing a remarkable resemblance to the ward utilized by Lorien. Speaking the command word, he heals himself before looking at the others. "Others need healing?"



Lorien expends several charges from his cure wand into the others after casting a healing spell on himself. The worst of the bard's injuries fade away. Quinn looks fine. Phar, however, look like he's still hurting from his encounter with the ooze.



Scotley said:


> Phar nods, "If you please. I've been rather unlucky today I fear."



Aureus retrieves her pack, which came off her while being squeezed by the ooze, She checks its contents and is glad to find her gear undamaged. The ooze's acid didn't have any effect on it. She pulls out a potion bottle and drinks it down.

Sensing Phar's need, Aureus offers him one of her potions, even after the magic from Lorien's healing wand takes effect.


----------



## Scotley

Phar holds up a hand and taking a cue from Aureus, checks his own pack hoping its magical nature has protected the contents. He comes out with a potion bottle of his own. 

OOC: Potion of cure light wounds assuming it survived the attack.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar holds up a hand and taking a cue from Aureus, checks his own pack hoping its magical nature has protected the contents. He comes out with a potion bottle of his own.



Phar finds his pack and its contents undamaged. The ooze's crushing attack did more to him than to it, luckily. There aren't even any acid burns. Phar rmembers that an Ochre Jelly's acid only damages hair and skin of a living being. He also notes that the lichen on the walls seem to have some sort of immunity to the creature's acid. None of it was eaten away and, in fact, the lichen that is red in color seems to have brightened in color. Phar is certain that if the corridor was in complete darkness, the lichen would likely luminescence. The lichen is most likely a kindred plant of the ooze, but Phar is fairly certain it is harmless.

As he drinks his potion, Aureus, now healed, moves up and down the hall checking all of the doors to reaffirm to herself that none of them are trapped. She also looks up at the ceiling warily. She checks every corner of the corridor including beyond the gap in the wall. The door across from the billet-room seems to confound her.

She says to Phar, "No traps." She points at the door across from the billetroom. "Like outer door. Other doors not locked." She points down towards the gap. "More stairs. Up and down." She moves to the door that Quinn had planned to open before the ooze attacked and places her hand on the doorknob. She looks at the others to see if anyone objects to her opening it.

*OOC:* Search check: 1d20+13=33 | Holy moly! 

*Reminder!* When Aureus speaks, only Phar can truly understand her. Lorien can get some of it, but not all of it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Guessing the intent of her hand on the door knob means she is preparing to enter, Quinn takes his chain once again and raises it to show her he is ready.


----------



## Scotley

Phar quickly translates for the others and points out the odd lichen. "I can't say too much about it, but I suspect it glows and somehow benefited from the acid of the jelly. I think it is harmless." He nods in agreement with Aureus' plan to open the door.


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien stashes the wand into his seemingly bottomless quiver and draws his elven blade in the same motion. In his other hand he keeps the magical torch and with Phar nods at Aureus.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus opens the door. The lichen on the door holds it shut for a moment but she is able to force it to swing inward. The lichen on the doorframe doesn't extend more than half-a-foot along the inner walls of the chamber. The chamber is roughly 15 ft. by 15 ft. and looks to have once belonged to someone of importance. It is now dusty, stale, and silent. The furnishings are sparse yet unlike with the billetroom, they are intact with no rot. There is a simple bed and a table upon which sits old scale models of ornate buildings. Two statues depicting the North God of Strategy, Cull, stand at attention on either side of the door. The eyes of the statues seem to follow Aureus' and the others as they enter.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Nice digs . . . . . "comments Quinn absentmindedly.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus silently pads around the room looking for any signs of traps or hidden compartments. She kneels down in the southwest corner of the room and picks up something covered in dust. She brings it to Phar after brushing most of the dust off of it.

Phar can see that it is a silver necklace with markings on it that show it to be a holy symbol. "It is possible that a priest once made this room his sanctuary." Phar holds the necklace up and compares it to the markings on the statues. "Those statues depict the deity known as Cull. The North God of Strategy."

Aureus points out one of the models to Phar. Phar looks at it with recognition. "I've seen that building before. It's the Ducal Palace of Minar City." Aureus and I saw it while passing through that duchy on our way to the Standlands." He scans the other models and then shakes his head. "I don't recognize the other buildings."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn impatiently stands leaning more on one leg then the other, then shifts which leg he is standing on while waiting for the party to be ready to move on.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth ignores the statues and model buildings. "I never understood the need of folk to disgrace stones to look like other things, in the name of 'civilization'," the half-orc mutters. 

"Let's just move on. We've got a body to return to the grounds."


----------



## Scotley

"I can't see any reason to stay. Proceed." Bow in hand he follows the other out.


----------



## Knightfall

*The next door and room:*


Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn impatiently stands leaning more on one leg then the other, then shifts which leg he is standing on while waiting for the party to be ready to move on.





JustinCase said:


> Caerth ignores the statues and model buildings. "I never understood the need of folk to disgrace stones to look like other things, in the name of 'civilization'," the half-orc mutters.
> 
> "Let's just move on. We've got a body to return to the grounds."





Scotley said:


> "I can't see any reason to stay. Proceed." Bow in hand he follows the other out.



Aureus follows Phar out into the corridor and tries door opposite the one they just checked out. The door is held more firmly shut by the lichen growing on it. The wood is warped, yet when she waves Quinn forward to help her, the two of them manage to push the door open.

Inside is a darkness that is lit only by the pale late day sun filtering through shuttered stained-glass windows. Boards have been nailed over the shutters to kepp more of the light out of this old chapel. Pews lies scattered around on the floor in disarray, each defiled by claw marks. The entire room, the largest so-far, is coated with layers of dust. Unlike the rest of the chamber, however, the altar remains untouched bu both dust and defilement, as if some unseen force protects it from time and the evils that have befallen the tower.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Both intriguing and boring." Quinn looks completely confused by the dichotomy of dirt and defilement but the pristine condition of the alter. "How can this be?" He asks gesturing toward the alter.


----------



## Scotley

Phar looks at the altar and tries to determine who it is dedicated too.


----------



## Blackrat

"Fascinating" Lorien comments to Phar in elven as they approach the altar.

Ooc: bardic knowledge for Lorien, also to determine the dedication of the altar.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar looks at the altar and tries to determine who it is dedicated too.



On the top of the altar is a holy symbol that Phar has seen before. It depicts a crossing of a longsword and staff surrounded by a blue aura. The symbol is that of Immotion, the North Goddess of Purity and Cleansing. Phar can tell that the altar is protected from the passage of time. He is certain that it is a magical prayer altar that can heal those with the purist of hearts who kneel before it and pay homage to the North Gods.

[sblock="Knowledge (Religion) Check"]Immotion is the Patron of Magic for the entire Pantheon of the North and epitomizes cleansing, magic, purity, rune magic, spellcasters, and spells. (In game terms, Immotion is a neutral good Intermediate goddess. Her domains are as follows: Good, Magic, Purity, Rune, Spell, and Water.)

Immotion is the daughter of Cronn and the wife of Jalivier (*), The Soldier of Light. Her mother isn't truly known. (Most legends believe she was formed from Cronn's tears after he first met the overgoddess of Kulan, Mirella.) Her primary worshipers are arcanists of all types except necromancers, but she is also worshiped by crusaders, monks, and paladins. (Cull [depicted in the previous room] is considered to be like her (adoptive) brother and/or uncle.) Her twisted, evil bother, Xuar, is one of the founding members of the Pantheon of Swords.

Of note for Phar is that the relations between many of the North Gods and the Elven Gods is very _cordial_. Cronn and his kin are considered allies (for the most part) to the demihuman races. Relations aren't as friendly as a thousand years ago, but recent events have begun to reconnect old alliances and friendships. Cronn is the continent's primary _goodhearted_ barbarian god. Other North Gods and Goddess with very good relations to the elves are: Brenna, Casiia, the Daghdha, Damh, Draven, Kuil, Larea, Ramara, and Sanh.

*Jalivier was once a mortal.[/sblock]



Blackrat said:


> "Fascinating" Lorien comments to Phar in elven as they approach the altar.



Lorien senses this place is holy to the North Gods that are primarily worshiped in the Northlands, as well as the human lands surrounding the Great Forest of Harqual. He isn't too surprised to find such and altar in the tower. After all, the tower was likely created by humans. Of course, the North Gods aren't like the evil Sword Gods. The Pantheon of the North is full of mainly good and neutral deities that share many (but not all) of the same traits as the Elven Gods.

The legends of the elves have long been intertwined with those of the North Gods. It is believed to be more fact than myth that Corellon fought alongside the North Gods against the Sword Gods during the last stages of the Divinity War that had threatened to sweep the Pantheon of the North from existence. It had been the death of the half elf, half barbarian god known as Seraph that brought the elves into the fight. Both Corellon and Cronn were Seraph's fathers while the outer plane known as the Beastlands was considered to be _The Bloodbrother_'s mother.

Lorien tries to remember the story of Seraph's birth, but it eludes his mind, as he is distracted by a sense of calm in this place, a welcome change from the corridor behind him.

*OOC:* Phar's Knowledge (religion) check > 1d20+8=28 | Lorien's Bardic Knowledge check > 1d20+10=18


----------



## Scotley

"Yes, I thought it looked familiar. I know something of this Goddess." He goes on to relate what he knows of the Goddess and what he suspects about the altar and the magic taking place here. "We might gain some healing here. I don't know if my use of magic for sometimes destructive purposes would make me impure in her eyes. I know various crusader and those questing to destroy evil magic follow her. I wonder if that sword might tell us something?"


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> "Yes, I thought it looked familiar. I know something of this Goddess." He goes on to relate what he knows of the Goddess and what he suspects about the altar and the magic taking place here. "We might gain some healing here. I don't know if my use of magic for sometimes destructive purposes would make me impure in her eyes. I know various crusader and those questing to destroy evil magic follow her. I wonder if that sword might tell us something?"



The light from Cruel Justice dims for a moment. Then it speaks. "The altar has no mind that I can detect." After a another moment of silence, the sword's glow brightens the entire room. "While I cannot see the room, it feels like a holy place for those who are good, regardless of whether they obey the law or not. I have heard of this Immotion goddess, and she does accept paladins into her service. Yet, she is a lover of magic not order. It is likely that all those that are good may pray here and receive a boon. Those more neutrally inclined likely won't be harmed but if you have evil in your heart, the altar might hurt you."


----------



## Scotley

Phar replies to the sword. "Our thanks for sharing your wisdom." He turns to the altar and bows his head reverently and takes a moment to clear his mind before speaking. "We come before your altar humbling requesting your aid and comfort to our injuries. We seek to redress the wrongs that have taken place in this building where your shrine still holds power. We ask that you bless us with your healing or any other gift you deem us worthy of great Immotion." He pauses hoping no specific form is required.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Well, that is a comfort."  says Quinn enigmatically. he continues to look around, seeking any secret doors or what not.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar replies to the sword. "Our thanks for sharing your wisdom." He turns to the altar and bows his head reverently and takes a moment to clear his mind before speaking. "We come before your altar humbling requesting your aid and comfort to our injuries. We seek to redress the wrongs that have taken place in this building where your shrine still holds power. We ask that you bless us with your healing or any other gift you deem us worthy of great Immotion." He pauses hoping no specific form is required.



The altar begins to glow dimly and then a flash of light fills the room for a moment. An aura of healing surrounds Phar. The ache of the day leaves his body and an image forms in his mind of his homeland. He sees his family at rest, at peace.

*OOC:* Cure light wounds from the altar > 1d8+5=8 (already changed on character sheet). | Phar can tell that the room is blessed with a sanctuary spell for all good-aligned characters.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> "Well, that is a comfort."  says Quinn enigmatically. he continues to look around, seeking any secret doors or what not.



Quinn begins checking the room looking for anything useful or any signs that a hidden passage might lead to elsewhere in the tower. As he begins his examinations, Aureus takes note of what he is doing and moves to help him. The two of them pause for a moment as the altar heals Phar.

With her expertise aiding, the two of them become certain that the door they entered in is the only way in or out of the chapel. Quinn is certain there aren't any traps in the room and a hand signal from the hutaakan rogue confirms his certainty. She hasn't found anything either and Quinn can tell that she is more at ease.

The two scour every part of the chapel. Aureus takes the time to clear any debris from near the altar and finds that two of the pews are still solid enough to be used. She sets them up in a V shape in front of the altar and sits down to relax. She digs in her pack and pulls out some hard biscuits to nibble on while Phar prays. She washes them down with water from her waterskin.

Quinn doesn't find any hidden compartments either on the altar or along the walls. He finds the broken pieces of what looks like it was a donation box, but if there was ever anything of value in it, the coins were removed long ago. He finds an old strand of prayer beads with half of its beads missing. There is also a tin box no bigger than his fist that has lost its lid and is tarnished and cracked.

Lorien finds an old sconce that is still on the wall and places his everburning torch in it. If there was every any others, they have been ripped from the walls of the altar.

Caerth stands near Phar in silence.

*OOC:* Search check by Quinn > 1d20+1+2=23 (equals a 33 for a Nat. 20) | Aid Another by Aureus > 1d20+13=20


----------



## Scotley

Phar sighs with relief and then a look of first surprise and then calm comes to his face as the vision of his family comes to him. He bows in thanks to the altar and then turns to his companions. "The divine power is still quite potent here. I believe we are now protected by a sanctuary magics in this room." He joins Aureus on the pew and takes some food and water from his own supply. "I think a brief rest might be welcome, but we must press on soon." He offers food to any others who wish it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn gives Aureus a wordless nod when she affirms the accuracy of his search. He does seem bored by the lack of anything interesting.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar sighs with relief and then a look of first surprise and then calm comes to his face as the vision of his family comes to him. He bows in thanks to the altar and then turns to his companions. "The divine power is still quite potent here. I believe we are now protected by a sanctuary magics in this room." He joins Aureus on the pew and takes some food and water from his own supply. "I think a brief rest might be welcome, but we must press on soon." He offers food to any others who wish it.



"Agreed," Careth agrees. "But only for a few moments." The half-orc druid makes a gesture of respect to the goddesses altar, but he does not kneel down in prayer. Immotion might be one of the Pantheon of the North, but she's not a nature deity. Still, she is an ally of the Daghdha.



Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn gives Aureus a wordless nod when she affirms the accuracy of his search. He does seem bored by the lack of anything interesting.



Aureus offers Quinn a piece of bread and pulls out some hard berries and hands them around to everyone. She says to Phar, "Up the stairs or down?" She points towards the corridor. "I say up."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn momentarily forgets the language barrier and says, "Thank you." when receiving the bread and berries. He prepares to head toward the corridor where Aures is pointing.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth agrees that moving upwards is best. "That man was hanging from a post somewhere upstairs. A brief break is welcome, but I'd rather we move towards the upper levels soon, so we can return the corpse to the grounds. We could use this room as a place to fall back on if the going gets really tough."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"That sounds wise. In an arena, you can always use a safe spot to fall back to."


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien picked the word "up" from Aureus' pidgin and nods. "Up seems the best choice"


----------



## Scotley

"Onward and upward," agrees Phar. He takes up his bow and looks much improved from the healing and the food.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus notes everyone consent and offers, translated through Phar, to lead the way into the partially walled off stairwell and then up the stairs to the next floor of the tower. She looks for any sign of traps as she takes the lead. At the top of the stairs, beyond the stairwell's gap, the next level of the tower is all one room. Another alcove like the one you've exited from stands 15 feet away along the southern side of the tower.

It is unseasonably warm on this level and the massive circular room smells foul. You feel the heat before stepping on to the level's landing. The high roof is lost in a darkness of crisscrossing rafters. A portion of the northern part of the roof, away from the stairs, has collapsed. You can see the twilit sky above. There is a system of rails attached to the underside of the central rafter, which leads from one side of the tower to the other. A heavy-looking iron cauldron hangs from the rail by chains over a sputtering, smoky fire. To one side is a pile of round rocks and pile of wood for burning. A weapons rack and three barrels stand nearby on the other side of the firepit. The floor is covered in a slick white coating.

Aureus motions for quiet and crouches down near the alcoves opening to take in the whole room.

Then you hear it. First it is like a hissing sound. Then two rook-harpies appear near the opening in the roof. They squawk at you in anger and hop back and forth on the rafters. They cackle and shriek at you but do not wing to attack.

Aureus looks at the rooks and then her ears perk up. She growls and motions to the ceiling above you all. "More up! Arm-bush!"

*OOC:* Search check (for traps on the stairs) > 1d20+13=20, Listen check > 1d20+14=24, Spot check > 1d20+14=21, Initiative roll > 1d20+4=17 | Rook harpies (above the PCs): Initiative roll > 1d20+2=16; Rook harpies (other two): Initiative roll > 1d20+2=12


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn curses and spits. "Yes, I see them" He unleashes his chain. How far to the nearest rook in the rafters?


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn curses and spits. "Yes, I see them" He unleashes his chain. How far to the nearest rook in the rafters?



The rooks are too high, up in the rafters, for Quinn to hit them. He bides his time and waits for them to come to him.

Phar takes note of where Aureus is looking. He can only see shadowly parts of the rooks, but he aims and fires his bow at what he believes is the middle of one of the beasts. His arrow flies up into the rafters and finds its target. He knows this since one of the beasts caws in pain then hisses. A good hit.

Aureus readies her own blade and stands next to Phar to watch his back.


----------



## Knightfall

Three rooks wing in from the darkened rafters to attack the adventurers.



Scott DeWar said:


> A spiked chain come flying and flashing through the shadows, aiming at the first rook to come within range. the first attack rips flesh and feathers causing it to veer unexpectedly making his second attack a wild miss.



The rook drops towards Aureus to try to stab the hutaakan rogue with a dagger. Before it strikes, Aureus slashes out with her own blade, but she fails to judge her timing. The rook slices Aureus' shoulder with its jagged blade.

The second rook wings down at Phar. The creature has Phar's arrow protruding from its gut. It reaches for the elven evoker and tries to grab a hold of him with its wings beating frantically. Phar can tell that the beast wishes to lift him up off the floor to the rafters above.

The third of the winged horrors drops and slashes at Caerth with its own dagger, but the druid easily avoids the strike.

*OOC:* Aureus' attack > 1d20+8=12 (miss) | First rook > 1d20+7=24 (hit), Damage > 1d4=2 | Second rook > Grapple attempt vs. Phar (1d20+7=24) | Third rook's attack > 1d20+7=11 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

Phar smashes the rook in the face with the end of his bow, "Enough of that!"


----------



## JustinCase

After avoiding the rooks attack, Caerth grabs his spear and gives a powerful surge forwards, attempting to pierce the creatures defences with his mighty weapon. 









*OOC:*


Melee attack nearest rook, longspear +1: [roll0], damage [roll1]


----------



## Scott DeWar

A spiked chain come flying and flashing through the shadows, aiming at the first rook to come within range. the first attack rips flesh and feathers causing it to veer unexpectedly making his second attack a wild miss.

Attack: 1D20+14 = [10]+14 = 24
1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11

Damage: 2D4+7 = [1, 2]+7 = 10

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...(OOC)/page25&p=6771360&viewfull=1#post6771360


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Attack of opportunity*

As the chain whips with deadly intent through the air, whistling its song of death! A rook wings in to stab at someone but moves right into the field of reach of the spiked chains of links.

Attack of opportunity: 1D20+14 = [14]+14 = 28

once again feathers and flesh are flung through the air eliciting a squawk of defiance from the foul fowl !!

posted in the wrrong thread and posted here. . . . .

"Gah! they're come to take me! they want my heart and brains! " Suddenly  the gladiator drops his weapon and runs away screaming in terror!


----------



## Knightfall

OOC: I did see this post on the OOC thread, and cut and past it with my last post. (I'm just making sure you saw it.)


Scott DeWar said:


> A spiked chain come flying and flashing through the shadows, aiming at the first rook to come within range. the first attack rips flesh and feathers causing it to veer unexpectedly making his second attack a wild miss.





Scott DeWar said:


> As the chain whips with deadly intent through the air, whistling its song of death! A rook wings in to stab at someone but moves right into the field of reach of the spiked chains of links.[/url]
> 
> Once again feathers and flesh are flung through the air eliciting a squawk of defiance from the foul fowl !!



The rook hits the floor awkwardly and tries to hop away while beating its wings frantically. Quinn's chain has hurt it badly.

OOC: I didn't see a damage roll, so... Damage > 2d4+7=13



JustinCase said:


> After avoiding the rooks attack, Caerth grabs his spear and gives a powerful surge forwards, attempting to pierce the creatures defences with his mighty weapon.



The longspear impales the side of the rook and it squawks in agony. It pulls away from Caerth causing it more harm. It is trapped in the back of the alcove next to the half-orc druid.

Lorien steps just beyond the alcove and fires and arrow from his bow at the rooks near the opening of the roof. The arrow fires true and one of the bird-beasts hisses in displeasure. It beats its wings and flies through the opening in a hasty retreat. It's companion caws at it in anger then lets out its frightful caw toward Lorien and the others.

*OOC:* Lorien's shot > 1d20+10=17 (hit), Damage > 1d8+1=9


----------



## Scotley

Watching the Quinn retreat with concern, Phar brings out another arrow and fires at the Rooks near the opening of the roof. 

OOC: [roll0] [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> "Gah! they're come to take me! they want my heart and brains! " Suddenly  the gladiator drops his weapon and runs away screaming in terror!





Scotley said:


> Watching the Quinn retreat with concern, Phar brings out another arrow and fires at the Rooks near the opening of the roof.



Phar is unlucky with his shot as it thumps into a rafter near the cawing rook.

Quinn rushes down the stairs they way the group came and find himself back in the corridor where he fought the oozes.

*OOC:* Scott D., you can either have Quinn rush down the stairs to the first floor (where the PCs couldn't get into the tower from outside) or he take take refuge in the chapel. Your choice.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus looks with concern at Quinn as he runs away down the stairs, but she can only worry about the rook in front of her. She moves quickly before it can react and plunges her short sword through its head. The beast dies quickly.

The second of the bird-beasts that tried to grab a hold of Phar wings back up to the rafters above where is hisses at the party. It hops along the rafter to the wall of the tower where the darkness hides it completely. The third rook, hopping on the floor near Cearth, swipes at the druid again with its dagger, but Caerth blocks the strike.


----------



## Scotley

Seeing his chance, Phar shifts his grip on his bow and swings it like a club with a grunt of effort. 

OOC: [roll0] [roll1]


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth blocks the rooks attack with his greatspear and with the same fluid motion, takes another stab at the foul creature.









*OOC:*


Attack [roll0], damage [roll1]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Still in fear of the rook's screeching, Quinn heads to where he felt the safest, the chapel, "No! No you won't get me! I am safe here where you will not enter! Stay away!!"


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Seeing his chance, Phar shifts his grip on his bow and swings it like a club with a grunt of effort.



Phar's swing fails to connect with the rook before it flaps away up to the rafters.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth blocks the rooks attack with his greatspear and with the same fluid motion, takes another stab at the foul creature.



The rook over extends itself leaving it vulnerable to Caerth's attack. His greatspear nearly pins the rook to the floor, slicing deep through its left side and leg.

Lorien takes aim again and fires at the rook that affected Quinn with its magical cawing. His arrow flies true and digs into the bird beast's shoulder. It wings above the rafters with rock in hand and tosses it at the bard in response. The throw surprises the bard, as the rafters hide the rook in shadows as it moves away from the opening in the ruined roof. The rock hits Lorien squarely on the side of the head.

*OOC:* [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION] Lorien's attack > 1d20+10=14 (hit); Damage > 1d8+1=8 | Rook's attack > 1d20+9=29 (critical threat); Critical roll > 1d20+9=21 (confirmed); Damage > 2d6=7


----------



## Scott DeWar

a soft whimper is heard in the chapel its echoing sob drowned out by the sounds of fearless battle. the sounds seem to lessen and the breathing seems to change, like one trying to steel his nerves.

trying to save again

will save: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19

His breathing steadies as he steels his battle tried nerves. steal of his armor clanking as he stands from a cowering, fetal position. he takes his bow in had as he had dropped his chain in his panic and heads back to the battle at a run! (x4 movement, draws an arrow as he moves).


----------



## Blackrat

"Hngh" Lorien grunts as the rock hits him in the head. He loses the sight of the birdman but draws another arrow and keeps an eye out for any opening.

Ooc: Ready to shoot first rook that comes to open


----------



## Scotley

Phar utters a surprisingly poetic curse in Elvish after he misses and then begins a spell. At the end of his arcane words he extends his hand and a swarm of shimmering motes streams from his fingers and engulfs Rook that is partially concealed. 

OOC: [sblock]Target is partially blinded by the motes (20% miss chance for 5 rounds). Reflex save DC20 reflex to avoid [roll0] Note damage continues for 4 more rounds and he gets a save each round to avoid a d6. [/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar utters a surprisingly poetic curse in Elvish after he misses and then begins a spell. At the end of his arcane words he extends his hand and a swarm of shimmering motes streams from his fingers and engulfs Rook that is partially concealed.



The swarm of motes enters the darkened corner of the tower and engulfs the rook concealed there. It caws in frustration and then the group hear an unnatural feminine voice say, "I can't see! No fair! You will pay for that, elf!"

Aureus pays no head to the voice and instead moves to help Caerth finish off the bird-beast trapped between them. Her sword swing finds only the wall of the tower, dulling her blade in the process. She barks out an string of curses that even Phar doesn't recognize. The rook slashes back at the hutaakan rogue twice with its rusty dagger. The first strike finds flesh while the second scrapes the floor.

A rock is flung out of the rafters towards Phar's head, but it misses wildly to bounce down the stairwell to the next floor. unable to see the results of its throw the half-blind rook screeches out its frightful cawing call. A wave of fear once again threatens to send the others fleeing after Quinn.

*OOC:* Rook's Reflex save > 1d20+7=10 (failed) | Aureus' attack > 1d20+8+2=11 (miss) | Rook's attack vs. Aureus (No. 1) > 1d20+7=22 (hit), Damage > 1d4=3; Rook's attack vs. Aureus (No. 2) > 1d20+2=18 (miss) | Rook's miss chance (20%) > 1d100=64, Attack roll > 1d20+9=15 (miss)


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth is focused on the creature Aureus and him are trying to take down, and as such is barely aware of the other monsters frightening caw. The half-orc attempts to move into a flanking position with the rogue, and strikes swiftly with his powerful spear.









*OOC:*


Attack roll (+2 if flanking): [roll0], damage [roll1]
_Edit:_ A crit! Which is x3 for a spear. Do you want me to roll twice more, or multiply the above damage?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth is focused on the creature Aureus and him are trying to take down, and as such is barely aware of the other monsters frightening caw. The half-orc attempts to move into a flanking position with the rogue, and strikes swiftly with his powerful spear.



Caerth nearly impales the rook's head to the floor, but manages to only cut deep into the bird beast's side. The spear hits something vital, regardless, and the stone floor is soon covered in the rook's blood and bile.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn is moving as fast as his shaky legs will go when he hears the Rook's fearsome cawing again. With effort he shakes it off and continues on his way.


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien succumbs to the rook's frightful caw. His mind races and his legs rush to keep up as he runs from the fight down the stairs. The rook who previously hit Lorien with the rock tosses a large half-eaten bone at Caerth. The thrown bone arcs strangely through the air yet still manages to catch the druid on his knee. The bird-beast's laughter fills the room, "My last victim!" 

*OOC:* Thrown bone > 1d20+9-1=25 (hit); Damage > 2d3-1=5



Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn is moving as fast as his shaky legs will go when he hears the Rook's fearsome cawing again. With effort he shakes it off and continues on his way.



As he continues up the stairs, Lorien nearly runs him over going the other way. The bard's eyes are wide with fear as he dodges past the big fighter and heads down to seek a dark, hidden corner in the sanctuary.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> Lorien succumbs to the rook's frightful caw. His mind races and his legs rush to keep up as he runs from the fight down the stairs.
> 
> As Quinn continues up the stairs, Lorien nearly runs him over going the other way. The bard's eyes are wide with fear as he dodges past the big fighter and heads down to seek a dark, hidden corner in the sanctuary.




"Stay near the alter, Lorien!!" calls Quinn, in hopes that it helps, He continues back up the stairs . . .


----------



## Scotley

After ducking the thrown stone, Phar readies another arrow and tries to silence the squawking Rook. 

OOC: [roll0] [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> After ducking the thrown stone, Phar readies another arrow and tries to silence the squawking Rook.



The outline of the motes on the rook makes it an obvious target in the dark of the rafters. Phar's shot easily finds its mark, although Phar can't see exactly where it hit. He does hear the arrow sink into flesh and the rook squawk in pain. There is also the sound lie the bird-beast nearly loses its footing on the rafters, but it does not fall.

"Damn elf man," it roars. "I'll eat you first!"

Aureus looks on the floor and finds the rock that hit Lorien. She tosses it, quickly, up at the other rook hiding in the shadows. The rock crunches bone and it too squawks in pain. "Must flee," it yells.

"No! Fight! Kill!" The blinded rook yells back. It moves away from the trio below until it is near the other rook. "But you fight first!" It shoves the other rook off the rafter to fall to the floor below. Then it hops towards the opening in the broken roof.

The other rook cries out, "No! Not fair! I am strongest!"

"Not anymore." The rook flaps its wings preparing to flee out the opening.

*OOC:* Aureus' attack (rock) > 1d20+8=19 (possible hit); Concealment miss chance > 1d100=35 (hit); Damage > 1d6+1=7


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth notices the scared creature coming down from the rafters and takes his chance. Charging with his mighty spear, the half-orc makes a thrust aimed at the vile rook.









*OOC:*


Could you please roll for me? I'm away from my computer and switching to the RG on my phone is very inconvenient.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth notices the scared creature coming down from the rafters and takes his chance. Charging with his mighty spear, the half-orc makes a thrust aimed at the vile rook.



Caerth misjudges the distance to the rook as he charges forward. His spear scraps along the stone floor and the half-orc druid nearly falls prone next to the rook. While he manages to stay on his feet, his spear doesn't come close to impaling the rook.

The bird beast reaches out with its bony arm and grabs a nearby bone to use as a club against the druid. Its swing is a lucky one. It manages to connect with Caerth's kneecap.

*OOC:* Caerth's charge (+2 attack, -2 AC) > 1d20+10+2=13 (critical miss); Dexterity check (DC 10) > 1d20+3=21 (not a fumble) | Rook's attack while prone > 1d20+7-4-4=16 (hit); Damage > 1d6-1=2


----------



## Scott DeWar

From 10 feet away the sound of a spiked chain coils about like a snake then twice it lashes through the air, the links whistling in a high pitch whistle. 

Though the first lashing of steel hits nothing but air above the prone rook, his second is better placed and rips through the feathered body, releasing blood and innards so violently that it causes enough trauma to cause the rook to stop moving.

note: if the rook tries to stand, as the act of AOO, he will trip with the chain as his AOO.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> From 10 feet away the sound of a spiked chain coils about like a snake then twice it lashes through the air, the links whistling in a high pitch whistle.
> 
> Though the first lashing of steel hits nothing but air above the prone rook, his second is better placed and rips through the feathered body, releasing blood and innards so violently that it causes enough trauma to cause the rook to stop moving.



As the rook plops dead on the stone floor, Quinn's chain gets wrapped around the beast's arm as he pulls it back. Instead of tearing it off, the chain's weight pulls Quinn forward. At the same time, he misteps on a small bone fragment causing him to lose his balance. Before he knows it, he is face down on the floor behind Caerth looking at the half-orc's feet.

*OOC:* Quinn is now prone. There is only one rook left, however, and it is trying to flee.


----------



## Scott DeWar

**O-O-O-F-F** ! ! ! ! ! The gladiator falls ungracefully on the blood and gore splattered floor, bits of blood and bone splattering on his face and arms.

Action: He will take a move to pick himself up


----------



## Scotley

Phar focuses on the Mote lit Rook that seems to be making and escape. He sights along the arrow and fires. 

OOC: [roll0] [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar focuses on the Mote lit Rook that seems to be making and escape. He sights along the arrow and fires.



The rook laughs at both the death of the rook and Quinn's folly. Phar's arrow cuts off that arrow, as it passes through the rook's back and partly out the front of its chest. The beast gurgles something unintelligible as it claws at its back. It falls to the floor, dead, next to Caerth.

Scanning the rafters above, Aureus finds no sign of any more rooks. *"All done?"* She asks Phar in broken Elven.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn rises from the ground, dusting himself off. he then retrieves his spiked chain and returns it coiled to its straps.

He gives anyone who looks at him with mirth a dark glare but does not say anything.

After a few seconds he does look back the way he fled and says, "We are missing one of our numbers back at the alter, I believe. I found, . . . comfort there . . . . myself."


----------



## Scotley

"I see no more," responds Phar to Aureus, but he doesn't lower his bow. "Now that the Rooks are dead our companion should return, but let us backtrack a bit and meet halfway I think."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn looks at Aureus for the translation, meanwhile he removes his chain to be ready just as the bow shooter remains at the ready.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth relaxes after the last foe in sight drops down next to him. He casually looks at the corpse to see if it carries something valuable or useful and pokes a bit with his spear. 

"Foul creatures," the half-orc mutters before turning to his allies. "Let's get everyone together and then push on. I have had enough of these harpies, I'd say let's get this over with."


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth relaxes after the last foe in sight drops down next to him. He casually looks at the corpse to see if it carries something valuable or useful and pokes a bit with his spear.



Caerth finds little of value on the two dead rooks in front of him -- rusted daggers and strange, soft metal bands on their arms. The bands are crudely designed having been bent into shape, likely by hand. The bands are stained with grime yet have not rusted.

*OOC:* There are two bands on each rook. It is easy to pry them off the rooks' corpses.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn rises from the ground, dusting himself off. he then retrieves his spiked chain and returns it coiled to its straps.
> 
> He gives anyone who looks at him with mirth a dark glare but does not say anything.
> 
> After a few seconds he does look back the way he fled and says, "We are missing one of our numbers back at the alter, I believe. I found, . . . comfort there . . . . myself."





> Quinn looks at Aureus for the translation, meanwhile he removes his chain to be ready just as the bow shooter remains at the ready.



Aureus wonders why the big human is staring at him. _It's not like he can understand me. What does he want?_ She ponders silently. She shrugs, not concerned. If he really needs to tell her something, Phar will translate.



Scotley said:


> "I see no more," responds Phar to Aureus, but he doesn't lower his bow. "Now that the Rooks are dead our companion should return, but let us backtrack a bit and meet halfway I think."



Aureus nods to Phar and offers to lead the way back down.



> "Foul creatures," the half-orc mutters before turning to his allies. "Let's get everyone together and then push on. I have had enough of these harpies, I'd say let's get this over with."



Aureus moves down the steps, leading the way. Soon all are gathering the sanctuary of the chapel. Lorien is there huddled by the altar. Whatever worked to drive the fear from Quinn's mind hasn't done so for Lorien. He is shaking and looks ready to flee. He doesn't cower from the others, but it takes several minutes for him to calm down.

"They're all dead, right?" He finally asks. "Any sign of a way up to the body on the flagstaff?"

*OOC:* I'm not sure if  [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION] is indisposed or if he isn't get the notifications of my mentions, so until he responds, I will speak for Lorien. (Unless he see's this post soon.)


----------



## Scotley

Phar takes one of the bands and uses a little water to clean it and see if there is anything of interest there.


----------



## Scott DeWar

so they are made of a soft metal like gold or platinum?


----------



## Blackrat

"Foul magic in their screams..." Lorien muses now that he has regained his composure. "You found something?" He asks Phar


----------



## Scott DeWar

'yes. YES! That's what it was, fowl magic. dirty fowl magic." Says Quinn with a slight bit of false bravado.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar takes one of the bands and uses a little water to clean it and see if there is anything of interest there.



The metal band doesn't appear to be made from gold or silver. Phar has heard of a metal known as electrum but the color isn't right for what he is looking at in his hands. The metal is blue-green in color and bends so easily that Phar can almost pull the band apart. It's not like any other metal he has ever seen or heard of before.



Scott DeWar said:


> so they are made of a soft metal like gold or platinum?



*OOC:* Was this meant to be Out of Character or is Quinn asking Phar. | If the PCs want to figure out what the metal is and where it comes from, it will require either a Profession (metalsmith) or a Knowledge (dungeoneering) check. (Since caverns fall into dungeoneering, I'll say metallurgy does as well.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: I could have sworn I typed ooc: In front of that. yes that is ooc.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> "Foul magic in their screams..." Lorien muses now that he has regained his composure. "You found something?" He asks Phar






Scott DeWar said:


> 'yes. YES! That's what it was, fowl magic. dirty fowl magic." Says Quinn with a slight bit of false bravado.



Once all together again, the group heads back upstairs to the ruined armory to find a way up to the next level of the tower. In a small walled-off alcove, another set of stairs spiral upward. The stairs come to a five-foot-wide walkway of a look-out. The walkway is slick making it hard to stand properly. The stairs continue upwards. The sky is darkening above with rolling clouds and sharp winds. The air is cold and damp. More rain is coming.

Up the stairs beyond the look-out stands the tower's highest point. You can hear the flagstaff shifting in the wind. The climb takes you up onto a signal tower. The water of the sea is hundreds of yards below. It's choppy waters are dark and anger -- a mirror to the storm growing above your heads. The metal pole of the flagstaff is like the mast of a small sailing. It rises at least 30 more feet into the air and leans precariously in the wind. Chained to the top of the pole is the body you saw from below.

Cruel Justice speaks to the group._ "The one called Pendour,"_ the blade intones. _"He must be brought down and laid to rest."_


----------



## Scott DeWar

placing his spiked chain in its holding loop, Quinn attempts to break the chain with brute strength.


Strength check: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> placing his spiked chain in its holding loop, Quinn attempts to break the chain with brute strength.



The end of Quinn's chain wraps around part of the iron chain holding the body up on the flagstaff. Try as he might, Quinn is unable to break the heavy chain holding Lord Pendour's body. His chain weapon pulls away from the binding chain suddenly, nearly breaking under the strain.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn stops with his effort of exerting sheer strength, sweat dripping down his face from the effort.


----------



## JustinCase

"That didn't work," Caerth mutters dryly. He looks around, searching for a way to get both the body and the chain down, and possibly the flagstaff itself. "How do people take down flags? Could we do that same thing?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> Once all together again, the group heads back upstairs to the ruined armory to find a way up to the next level of the tower. In a small walled-off alcove, another set of stairs spiral upward. The stairs come to a five-foot-wide walkway of a look-out. The walkway is slick making it hard to stand properly. The stairs continue upwards. The sky is darkening above with rolling clouds and sharp winds. The air is cold and damp. More rain is coming.
> 
> Up the stairs beyond the look-out stands the tower's highest point. You can hear the flagstaff shifting in the wind. The climb takes you up onto a signal tower. The water of the sea is hundreds of yards below. It's choppy waters are dark and anger -- a mirror to the storm growing above your heads. The metal pole of the flagstaff is like the mast of a small sailing. It rises at least 30 more feet into the air and leans precariously in the wind. Chained to the top of the pole is the body you saw from below.
> 
> Cruel Justice speaks to the group._ "The one called Pendour,"_ the blade intones. _"He must be brought down and laid to rest."_






Scott DeWar said:


> _placing his spiked chain in its holding loop_, Quinn attempts to break the chain [addm] holding the body[/addm]with brute strength.
> 
> 
> Strength check: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24




[sblock=ooc to Knightfall] If you think Quinn's spiked chain was used to bring sown the body, you would be mistaken. But perhaps I am misreading what you posted. You will see, though, his chain is on his holding loop on his belt is what I was insinuating and he, Quinn, was pulling on the chains holding the body.[/sblock]

[[sblock=ooc for ic] am I reading this right? the flag pole, waving and being a lightning rod for any who are trying to climb it, is 30 ft up with the typical pulley at the top, except there is not rope in the pulley, just the chain holding the body of the deceased?
so, . . . . . .
if  one were to climb up with a rope tied to him or her so if they fall they will only come to the end of the rope, and to make sure, it would be tied to to the base of the flag pole,
then another rope would be threaded through the pulley and tied to the body, then find out how the chain is secured and unsecure, it followed by the rest of the party lowering the body with the rope threaded through the pulley.

does that make sense?[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=ooc to Knightfall]If you think Quinn's spiked chain was used to bring sown the body, you would be mistaken. But perhaps I am misreading what you posted. You will see, though, his chain is on his holding loop on his belt is what I was insinuating and he, Quinn, was pulling on the chains holding the body.[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC to Scott D.]Ah, I did misread what you were trying to do. I thought you were trying to get him down by having Quinn use his spiked chain to wrap around and break the chain holding up the body.[/sblock]


> [sblock=ooc for ic] am I reading this right? the flag pole, waving and being a lightning rod for any who are trying to climb it, is 30 ft up with the typical pulley at the top, except there is not rope in the pulley, just the chain holding the body of the deceased?
> so, . . . . . .
> if  one were to climb up with a rope tied to him or her so if they fall they will only come to the end of the rope, and to make sure, it would be tied to to the base of the flag pole,
> then another rope would be threaded through the pulley and tied to the body, then find out how the chain is secured and unsecure, it followed by the rest of the party lowering the body with the rope threaded through the pulley.
> 
> does that make sense?[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC to Scott D.]Correct, the body is chained to the top part of the pole with no rope in the pulley. Your plan to have Quinn climb the flagstaff to the top with a rope to place through the pulley is good one. The Climb DC is 15 with the current conditions. Quinn will also need to make a Dexterity check (DC 22) to get the body down or another character (likely Aureus) to make a successful Open Locks check (DC 20) to unbind the chain from its locking mechanism.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn stares at the body with a passionless expression for several minutes. He then suddenly stops and immediately starts speaking facing everyone.

" We will need 3 ropes and two people. the two people climb up, one feeds one rope through the pulley at the top that is used to raise and lower a flag normally. while the people who are not climbing will hold one end of that rope to lower the body, the other two ropes we will tie off on each climber and on the base of the flagpole as an anchor.

if something happens to one or both climbers, they will only fall the length of the rope and not die on the rocks below.  I figure it best to have one person undoing the chains with the other assisting.

I will be one of the climbers. Who will join me?" 

He then starts digging for something on his pack.

"Strange, I have a net but no coil of rope." His voice is flat monotone as he redoubles his search in his pack.


----------



## Blackrat

"I have a rope" Lorien says and pulls out the end of a silken rope from his backpack. "I also have a spell to save the climber from falling." He hands the rope to Quinn. "And I believe Phar knows a spell for flying." He turns to the other elf and asks in elven: "Or did you prepare it only once?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Flying, like a rook?" Asks Quinn, with just a bit of doubt in his voice.


----------



## JustinCase

"Screech can fly, but I doubt he can carry a lot. He does grab big rats, though." 

As if realizing that the others might not know what he's talking about, Caerth adds, "The owl, I mean."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Even better, fly like Screech?" How does one thread the rope through the pulley if the arms become wigs like the owl?"


----------



## JustinCase

"Owls are pretty dextrous," Caerth muses. "I could ask him to try that."









*OOC:*


Caerth is reluctant to let anyone know he can Wild Shape. He'll do it if necessary, but prefers to find other ways.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Lorien, This protection from falling you mentioned. and the flying magic, that will help with getting and keeping people safe from falling. But this storm is arriving and would do terrible things if the metal pole were struck by lightning to out charge up there. We need to move quickly. I will climb, thread the pulley and tie off on the body. 

How does this protection from falling work? I would prefer to have hands and not wings."

If it is not apparent yet, this last statement should show Quinn has no idea how fly magic works.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> "I have a rope" Lorien says and pulls out the end of a silken rope from his backpack. "I also have a spell to save the climber from falling." He hands the rope to Quinn. "And I believe Phar knows a spell for flying." He turns to the other elf and asks in elven: "Or did you prepare it only once?"



"I only prepared it for once. I also prepared feather fall." Phar closes his mind to try to take stock of what he has left for the day. _'It's been a long hard day,'_ he thinks. "If we need more rope, I have some in my handy haversack, but we should get Aureus to use her rope of climbing." The elven paragon looks to Aureus. He motions to her while speaking to her in the elvish pidgin they share.

Aureus nods. She digs out her magical rope and activates it with a command word. The rope first knots itself to ease the climb then coils around the flagstaff all the way to the top, loops itself through the pulley, and secures itself to the body. Aureus doesn't wait for Phar to pull out his own rope to secure her. She scampers up the rope to the body before Phar or the others can object. She checks the chain wrapped around the body. the lock holding it in place is child's play for her. She easily opens it.

"Hold the rope," she barks out to Phar in pidgin elvish.

"Quinn, grab the rope. She's already unchained the body," Phar says with a laugh. He takes a hold of the end of the magical rope and ties his own rope to it after digging it out of his magical backpack.

Once Quinn has the rope in his hands, Aureus removes the last of the chain holding the fallen lord. The chain hits the top of the tower and then slides down the stairwell as the bulk of its weight disappears down the opening to the level below. The hutaakan rogue gives a thumbs up before she lets go of the body. She deftly climbs down the flagstaff and waits for Quinn to lower the body.

She gives Caerth and Lorien a wide toothy grin.

*OOC:* Did Phar use his fly spell, earlier? I don't remember.  | Aureus's Climb check > 1d20+11=21, Open Lock check > 1d20+21=31


----------



## Scott DeWar

When Quinn sees the rope knot itself he gives a low whistle in admiration of the item. "Now that is a very handy thing to have." 

When everything is done and every one is back on firm ground he actually gives a slight smile. "I am glad that went well. Now let's get this man home for a proper ritual, yes?"


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth answers the hutaakans grin with a chuckle. "That went smoothly. Now let's put the body to rest."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn takes his cape and offers it as a burial shroud. This was done in the arena when a great warrior was fallen, so he is not a stranger to this act, "We can each carry a corner to carry him."

"I remember this warrior who went by the name The Blood Chief, an Orc. He fought valiantly. Hard. Vicious. I still beat him and I and 3 others carried him out with honor on his own cape so the arena lions and tigers would not despoil his body."


----------



## Scotley

Phar smiles as the team's ingenuity recovers the body. He reddens slightly at the sight of the body and adopts a more appropriate and reverent expression before saying,  "Let's get moving. We don't want to have to fight and carry the body at the same time."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Yes, some rooks did get away."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth helps the others to wrap the body up in Quinns cape and takes a corner to carry it. "Two might be enough to carry him, so the others can be ready to fight off any attack, I suppose."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"My weapon only needs one hand." He ties the corners of the other end of his cape and carries it at the knot. He takes his spiked chain in the other and appears ready.


----------



## Blackrat

"Hold on friends" Lorien says and kneels beside the body. "The mission was to find a key... As much I hate to dishonor the body, the key was the priority." He starts going through the body, checking pockets, possible chains around the lord's neck, pouches etc...


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Emm, Yes. That." Quinn lowers his end of  the body to the floor to help facilitate the search for the Key.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus looks on as the the others begin wrapping the body. _What about the key?_ she thinks. Just as she's about to say something to Phar, the elf named Lorien says something in the common tongue of Harqual.



Blackrat said:


> "Hold on friends" Lorien says and kneels beside the body. "The mission was to find a key... As much I hate to dishonor the body, the key was the priority." He starts going through the body, checking pockets, possible chains around the lord's neck, pouches etc...



She wished she could understand what he was saying, but she understands his actions clearly. She helps the bard look for the missing key.



Scott DeWar said:


> "Emm, Yes. That." Quinn lowers his end of  the body to the floor to help facilitate the search for the Key.



Quinn helps Lorien and Aureus as best he can.

Lord Pendour's corpse is in rough shape. The body is waterlogged and putrid. There is no armor, but there is the padding that would have gone under it. The helm is there, however, and stuck tight around the head. The dead man's boots are still there, as is the scabbard that once held Cruel Justice. The rest of the corpse's clothing is in tatters.

The few pockets that are still whole are empty. There is no sign of a coin pouch, and there isn't a chain around his neck. With Lorien's help, Aureus manages to get the boots off the body. The smell from inside them is terrible. Aureus grabs her sensitive nose and tries not to sneeze. She holds them out for the others.

Quinn finds nothing inside them but a bad odor that reminds him of the death pit back home. The big fighter tries in vain to get the helmet off the corpse. It won't budge, and he almost tears the dead man's head off instead. Bones in the neck crack and skin stretches. A harmless but disgusting bug crawls out from under the man's under padding.

Aureus goes over the body one more time and then looks at Lorien. She shakes her head in failure.

*OOC:* Aureus' Search check > 1d20+13=23


----------



## Scotley

Phar shakes his head at his own foolishness in ignoring the key. "Can you ask the sword what might have happened to the key?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Maybe the rooks took it."


----------



## Knightfall

*Out Of Character*
DM.s Note: At this point the PCs have just recovered the body of Lord Pendour and realized that they need to find the key. The following post by JustiinCase looks to be the first post after that...

--------------------------------------------
In Character
Holding out the magical sword at chest height, Caerth addresses the blade in a deliberate voice, "Cruel Justice, do you know where the key is that this dead man once carried?"
--------------------------------------------
*OOC:* This post was on p. 66 of the Google Cache. After this, I have 11 more pages saved from the cache. The next page, p. 67 is missing.

(It seems I forgot that it was Caerth who supposed to be carrying Cruel Justice, not Aureus.)


----------



## Knightfall

> Originally Posted by JustinCase
> Holding out the magical sword at chest height, Caerth addresses the blade in a deliberate voice, "Cruel Justice, do you know where the key is that this dead man once carried?"



"Open your minds I will show you the fallen lord's death once more," the sword speaks in its disembodied voice.

All but Aureus (who cannot understand the sword's words) are quickly shown a scene in their mind's eye. _They once again see the death of Lord Pendour as he is overwhelmed by the rooks as he fights bravely against them on the parapets of the tower. As he falls, Cruel Justice falls from the man's hands and lands precariously on the edge of the tower.

The sword bares witness to the rooks defiling the body of the fallen lord, as they strip him of his valuables including a large key on a simple chain. The chain is taken while the key is tossed down on the flagstones of the signal tower. The rooks pay it no mind but a large rat skitters out of a dark alcove and steals the key away. The rooks caw at it and the rat runs away down the stairs back pass the look-out.

After that, Cruel Justice is knocked from the tower to fall where the group found it._

The vision ends as quickly as it begins. Aureus stares at them all with a curious expression on her face.


----------



## Knightfall

> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> The rooks caw at it and the rat runs away down the stairs back pass the look-out.



"The rat took it that way, then" Quinn points toward the lookout as he saw in the vision. "That is simple so far. now we find the rat and get it to give us the key. Easy, right?"

There is no sarcasm in his expression, but his voice is dripping with it.


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien pinches the bridge of his nose. He was developing a nasty headache. The detection spells he had cast earlier and the visions were starting to strain his eyes.

"Simple, yes..." He mumbles to Quinn. "Let's find us a rat's nest then..." He sighs.

______________________________


Quinn: *S*I*G*H*


----------



## Knightfall

*Here's the gap...*

DM's Note: These two post were from this missing page, but were saved by my need to quote everything as part of my replies. The scene here is in the Main Hall of the tower where the PCs came across a large fireplace and are attacked by a single rook hiding in the fireplace's chimney. The two summoned celestial dire badgers led the PCs to this point. Here is the descriptive text for the hall from the module.

_Ruined double bunks line the walls and floor, enough to have slept 50 people when they were still intact. To one side stands an open doorway that has been blocked by an overturned table and two wooden benches. To the other side is a huge open fireplace, cold at the moment. The floor is strewn with moor grass, heather, and herbs such as thyme and rosemary. A mound of this material has been gathered up in the fireplace, as if for kindling. Ahead, something white dangles from the dark opening in the wall._
______________________________


Knowing that there are still rooks who are living, Quinn remains vigilant on any upper reaches in case there is another attack.

______________________________


Phar follows the badgers eagerly. He follows their interaction with the sword with interest and plunges headlong after them headless of the threat of foes as he moves toward the goal. Once their interests diverge he decides to follow the bold badger to the fireplace. He takes out a small mirror and slides it into the fireplace with his staff trying to see up the shaft. He motions for Aureus to stick with the other badger. "We may need the sword for light here."


----------



## Knightfall

> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> Knowing that there are still rooks who are living, Quinn remains vigilant on any upper reaches in case there is another attack.





> Originally Posted by Scotley
> Phar follows the badgers eagerly. He follows their interaction with the sword with interest and plunges headlong after them headless of the threat of foes as he moves toward the goal. Once their interests diverge he decides to follow the bold badger to the fireplace. He takes out a small mirror and slides it into the fireplace with his staff trying to see up the shaft. He motions for Aureus to stick with the other badger. "We may need the sword for light here."



The moment that Phar slides the mirror into the fireplace a loud screech echoes from in the chimney. The mirror comes to rest against a large egg that was hidden in the mound of grasses. Phar can see what looks like a pair of eyes shining in the reflection of the mirror.

The hidden creature bursts out of the chimney to stand in front of the egg. It is a emaciated rook-harpy with murder in her eyes and a sharp dagger in one bony hand.

"You will be food for my baby," she croaks. *"Die!"*

The celestial badger growls at her in response.

*OOC:* Roll imitative!


----------



## Knightfall

"Hello 817ch." Is all Quinn says as his deadly chain's links clink as the rook speaks. Her neck looks so appealing of a target . . . . .

OOC: rolls in OOC thread

-----------------------------------
JustinCase
OOC: Initiative: (1d20+3)[14]


----------



## Knightfall

Phar curses in shock, but recovers quickly. Finding himself with few magical options left, Phar steps back and thrusts his hand forward fingers splayed while uttering words of power. A burst of mental magical energy surges forth toward the creature from the chimney.


----------



## Knightfall

It takes no more than a blink of an eye for Lorien to draw his bow with one hand, and an arrow with the other. In one fluid motion he has already fired the arrow before the rook can finish its boast.

Ooc: Quick draw, attack. 1d20+10, dmg 1d8+1. And roll for me please.


----------



## Knightfall

The elf might be quicker, but Caerth soon follows. The half-orc fires an arrow of his own at the rook, just before the beast moves.

OOC: Attack with longbow: (1d20+9)[13]
Damage: (1d8+5)[13]


----------



## Knightfall

> Originally Posted by Blackrat
> It takes no more than a blink of an eye for Lorien to draw his bow with one hand, and an arrow with the other. In one fluid motion he has already fired the arrow before the rook can finish its boast.



OOC: Lorien's attack > 1d20+10=18 (hit); Damage > 1d8+1=2



> Originally Posted by Scotley
> Phar curses in shock, but recovers quickly. Finding himself with few magical options left, Phar steps back and thrusts his hand forward fingers splayed while uttering words of power. A burst of mental magical energy surges forth toward the creature from the chimney.



OOC: Rook's save vs. Phar's spell > 1d20+5=10

The rook mother is unlucky. Before she can even move, Lorien's arrow catches her wing. She hiss in displeasure. Then Phar's spell saps more life from her. She is bowed but still tries to come at the elf. Before she can move, however, Quinn steps forward with his chain unfurled.



> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> "Hello 817ch." Is all Quinn says as his deadly chain's links clink as the rook speaks. Her neck looks so appealing of a target . . . . .





> Originally Posted by JustinCase
> The elf might be quicker, but Caerth soon follows. The half-orc fires an arrow of his own at the rook, just before the beast moves.



The chain rips the rook to pieces before she can utter another curse. Her torso is rent asunder before Caerth's arrow flies, which just misses and impacts the stone in the back of the fireplace. The brave celestial badger grabs the rook's leg and gives it a good shake to make sure the bird beast is truly dead.

Aureus lets the others handle the rook while she tries to corral Spook who had shrunk away to the far side of the hall.

*OOC:* Fastest fight yet. I got unlucky with the rook's Initiative roll.


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth is about to draw another arrow when he realizes the rook is already down. A grin appears on his orcish face. "Well, that was easier than I thought."

He looks at the chimney and the egg that was hidden. "What do we do with the egg? I don't want to let it hatch, unleashing another of those unnatural creatures into this world..."


----------



## Knightfall

"Would you like the honors of smashing it? I have no objections." Offers Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

"The egg is not important right now. Quick Aureus, check the fallen creature and the fireplace for the the key. The rest of us must see what the other Badger has found." With that he turns and motions the Badger to continue the search for the key while there is still time.


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn follows the other badger, his deadly chain at the ready to lash out its thirst for blood of opponants


----------



## Knightfall

> Originally Posted by Scotley
> "The egg is not important right now. Quick Aureus, check the fallen creature and the fireplace for the the key. The rest of us must see what the other Badger has found." With that he turns and motions the Badger to continue the search for the key while there is still time.



Aureus nods her head and rummages through the rook's nest and carefully checks out the body. She finds no sign of the key but decides to take the egg with her. She carefully wraps it in a cloth and stows it in her pack for safe keeping. "Maybe dinner," she chortles at Phar with a toothy grin. "Eggs tasty." After that, she goes back to the dark opening that Spook was drawn to initially. She nearly chokes from the smell coming from it. "Open space," she barks to Phar. "It stinks."

The badger makes it way over to the upright table and stacked benches blocking the open doorway. The badger claws at the table and bites at its legs with a growl.



> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> Quinn follows the other badger, his deadly chain at the ready to lash out its thirst for blood of opponents



Embolded by the braver badger, Spook claws at the other side of the table. The light coming from Cruel Justice shows that there is another stairwell that leads down into the lowers levels of the tower. It should be easy enough to move the benches and table out of the way, as they aren't bolted to the floor or walls.


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn hangs his chain whip on its loop and starts shoving the furniture aside to gain access. He does so headless of whatever damages he causes.


----------



## Knightfall

> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> Quinn hangs his chain whip on its loop and starts shoving the furniture aside to gain access. He does so headless of whatever damages he causes.



The furniture quickly turns into debris, as rot had already warped it. The stout badger rushes down the stairwell into the darkness. Spook takes some prodding from Phar before he heads down as well, but he stays within the light of Cruel Justice. Stout doesn't stop at the next level and continues down into the darkness well beyond the shine of the light. Spook pauses at the landing sniffing the air cautiously. The smell of dust and ash lingers in the musty room beyond the stairwell alcove. The light from the sword illuminates what might be some sort of workshop, a smithy, maybe.

Spook doesn't enter the room. Instead the wary celestial badger waits for Phar to appear before continuing down after Stout. Spook moves within range of the light until it hears Stout snuffing around from somewhere below. The sound pushes the badger on beyond the light. As the group descends, the temperature cools and the air becomes musty. The stairwell ends on a wide stone step that is surrounded by and earthen floor. Crates, barrels, and sacks are stacked haphazardly, although something of a path winds through the center of the clutter. The opposite wall is smattered with fibrous blobs of decomposing, milk-colored matter that have capped fungus growing out of them.

Stout has gone down the cluttered path partway but the badger seems wary to go on. Spook stands just beyond the low stone step snuffing around in circles. He seems confused by all the different smells.

Aureus sneezes and the covers her nose in displeasure. "Too much stink," she says to Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

Phar nods at Aureus' assessment wrinkling his narrow elven nose. "Does anyone recognize those fungi? I don't like the look, or smell of them. The Badgers are wise not to approach I think. Hold the light up and let me get a better look." He examines them without going closer that Stout has.

*OOC:* Knowledge Nature, Dungeoneering, Religion and Planes all +8, Arcana +17


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth carefully examines the fungi to determine their potential threat.

*OOC:* Knowledge (nature) check: (1d20+15)[19]


----------



## Knightfall

> Originally Posted by Scotley
> Phar nods at Aureus' assessment wrinkling his narrow elven nose. "Does anyone recognize those fungi? I don't like the look, or smell of them. The Badgers are wise not to approach I think. Hold the light up and let me get a better look." He examines them without going closer that Stout has.



Once the light is shone on the fungi, Phar can immediately tell that there isn't a monstrous threat from them. They are the natural result of decay that grows in dark damp places.

*OOC:* Phar's Knowledge (Nature) check >> 1d20+8=21



> Originally Posted by JustinCase
> Caerth carefully examines the fungi to determine their potential threat.



Caerth can tell that the fungi are not dangerous beyond what is normal for such fungi. Eating them would be deadly but they aren't unnatural for such a place as this cluttered room.

Aureus pulls a large cloth out of her pack and ties it around her snout. She moves down the path to where Stout has stopped. She pats the badger on its head and begins to carefully search through some of the nearby clutter. In the mass of worn furniture, piles of firewood, old clothes and rusted weapons, and frayed blankets, she finds mainly more clutter underneath including a block and tackle, old frayed rope, a barrel of stagnant water, an iron pot, broken lanterns, a worn tarp held down with stones, and half-a-dozen rat skeletons.

Aureus finds something else in the mass too. A small sack with a red "X" painted on the side. She calls Phar over to take a look at the bag, which has been chewed open by something, likely rats.

As Phar approaches, she quickly waves him back after spotting something out of the corner of her eye.

"A pit," she says to him. "Hidden there. Under that."

Phar and the others can see that Aureus is pointing to the tarp that had been half-concealed by a pile of old clothes. It is torn near the edges and a circle of small, set stones can be seen just under it.

Aureus steps toward it carefully and finds the edge of the pit. She checks her footing near the edge, as she removes one of the stones holding the tarp in place.

"Deep," she says. "Water is foul. Step carefully."

The dogwoman uncovers the rest of the pit which turns out to be a well. It's edge is a six-inch high stone lip made from loosely fitted rocks. If anyone had stumbled onto the tarp they would have likely fallen into the brackish water below along with the tarp and several of the edge stones.

"Nasty trap," Aureus adds.

*OOC:* Aureus' Search check >> 1d20+13=21


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn the gladiator nods his appreciation of the cleverness of the tarp trap.


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth nods. "Fungi are harmless. Don't eat them."

The half-orc motions towards the bag with the X. "That bag has the key?"


----------



## Knightfall

"Only one way to find out . . . . . ." Quinn takes his travel cloak and cuts off a portion. Then tying it around his nose and mouth ,he looks to the others, "Are you ready?"


----------



## Knightfall

Phar shudders as he glances down the pit. "I concur I don't believe the fungi are a threat unless one were to consume them. Or perhaps slip on their damp sliminess." He adds with another glance at the well. He turns to Aureus, "Your keen eyes have saved us much suffering I think my friend. Quinn I am ready, what has our intrepid little friend found now?"


----------



## Knightfall

> Originally Posted by JustinCase
> Caerth nods. "Fungi are harmless. Don't eat them."
> 
> The half-orc motions towards the bag with the X. "That bag has the key?"





> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> "Only one way to find out . . . . . ." Quinn takes his travel cloak and cuts off a portion. Then tying it around his nose and mouth ,he looks to the others, "Are you ready?"



Quinn carefully examines the torn sack. Spilling from it is a strange looking violet powder. Quinn notes that several of the dead rats are located very close to the bag. The powder might have killed them, but he's not entirely sure. If the key is inside, he'll have to dump the rest of the powder out of the sack or dig into the powder with his hand to known for sure.



> Originally Posted by Scotley
> Phar shudders as he glances down the pit. "I concur I don't believe the fungi are a threat unless one were to consume them. Or perhaps slip on their damp sliminess." He adds with another glance at the well. He turns to Aureus, "Your keen eyes have saved us much suffering I think my friend. Quinn I am ready, what has our intrepid little friend found now?"



"Traps are my specialty," Phar has noticed that Aureus' grasp of Harqualian elvish has improved over the last day. The intense interaction of language is improve her ability to communicate with Phar and the others. "Happy in help," she says in broken Common.

*OOC:* DM`s Note: Taking a break from the rebuild to eat lunch and watch M*A*S*H.


----------



## Knightfall

Phar eyes the mysterious powder and the dead rats. "I suggest you cover your mouth if you are going to stir that powder up. Clearly there is some danger here as well. I would suggest you not get it on your skin."


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn's face is covered by his cloak ...


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth looks pensive. "Don't know why people try to poison certain creatures, always changes the natural balance. Killing some rats makes owls and cats more rare, resulting in an overpopulation of mice and thus ruined crops."

The druid thinks back on his teachings to find any knowledge related to poison and whether it affects the creatures who prey on the poisoned animals.

*OOC:* Could you please roll a Knowledge (nature) check for me, or another relevant roll?


----------



## Knightfall

> Originally Posted by JustinCase
> Caerth looks pensive. "Don't know why people try to poison certain creatures, always changes the natural balance. Killing some rats makes owls and cats more rare, resulting in an overpopulation of mice and thus ruined crops."
> 
> The druid thinks back on his teachings to find any knowledge related to poison and whether it affects the creatures who prey on the poisoned animals.



Caerth thinks back to a conversation he once had with Aeron, _'Most normal poisons and venoms, Caerth, become inert in the body of the victims once the poison has done its work. Very rarely will the poison affect another creature that comes along and eats the carcass of the poisoned victim. The true test is time. If the poisoned animal has only been dead a short time, there may still be traces of the poison in the creatures blood. If the dead animal smells more rancid than normal, there is likely still poison in the carcass. It's best not to touch it. Magical poisons and venoms from unnatural, on the other hand, can remain deadly for years after they've killed a victim'._

Caerth is fairly certain that poison that killed the rats won't harm any of them that cuts into them looking for the key. As long as the rats don't smell horrible beyond the normal decay. Inspecting the rats, he can tell the carcasses are desiccated, and he detects no pungent odors. Rats sometimes carry a disease called filth fever, however, so the carcasses should be handled with care.

*OOC:* Knowledge (Nature) >> 1d20+15=21


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth nods to himself. "The poison is probably harmless by now. Rats do carry diseases, however, so be careful."


----------



## Knightfall

> Originally Posted by JustinCase
> Caerth nods to himself. "The poison is probably harmless by now. Rats do carry diseases, however, so be careful."



"While you deal with those," Aureus says to Caerth and Phar in Elven. "I'll make sure the door isn't trapped." She moves over to an area of the clutter that is piled up along the far wall, away from the mold. She pushes several piles of clothes off a crate, which exposes the top of a wooden door. She checks around the crate and door for traps and then looks back at the others. She notes the unusual looks on their faces. "What? Door was hided. She-me say earlier, okay?" Her broken Common speech is halting.


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn is definitely giving her an odd look for finding the door that was totally hidden by the clutter. He blinks a couple times then shakes his head.


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth ignores her and focuses on the dead rat. A large key would be obvious because the broken body would not be able to bend as expected, but a small key... Taking the rat in his large hands, the half-orc decides to be blunt. Pulling with both hands while facing away from the others, the strong druids literally pulls the dead rat apart.

Holding half a rat in each hand, Caerth looks for obvious signs of a key.

*OOC:* Do you want me to make a roll for this?


----------



## Knightfall

At the ripping apart of the rat, Quinn finds the to be repugnant and has to remove himself from the near vicinity of Caerth.


----------



## Knightfall

> Originally Posted by JustinCase
> Caerth ignores her and focuses on the dead rat. A large key would be obvious because the broken body would not be able to bend as expected, but a small key... Taking the rat in his large hands, the half-orc decides to be blunt. Pulling with both hands while facing away from the others, the strong druids literally pulls the dead rat apart.
> 
> Holding half a rat in each hand, Caerth looks for obvious signs of a key.



The rat tears open easily; it almost crumbles in his hands. There isn't any sign of the key in the first rat, or in any of rat corpses. If it it here somewhere, none of the rats swallowed it. And he sees no sign of disease in the rats' carcasses.



> OOC: Do you want me to make a roll for this?



*OOC:* No need for one.



> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> At the ripping apart of the rat, Quinn finds the (sight) to be repugnant and has to remove himself from the near vicinity of Caerth



He can see that the, once, hidden door opens inward into the cellar and that Aureus hasn't been able to move all the debris from in front of it. The crate is likely to heavy for the rogue to move alone.

*OOC:* DMs Note: `So far, there is a lot less missing than I originally thought.


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn replaces the weapon to its place then walks over to Aureus lends a hand clearing the debris from in front of the door.


----------



## Knightfall

"The key is not here," Caerth the half-orc druid says after examining all the dead rats. He puts one part of a rat in his bag, to feed it to his owl later, then continues to the hidden trapdoor with the others. "Need help?"


----------



## Knightfall

"Possibly. As long as you don't go ripping dead rats in two anywhere near me. Aureus, may we move the rest?" Quinn gestures to himself and the half orc druid.

After a moment, Quinn says to Caerth, "You see, when I was just starting as a gladiator, I and the other green fighters had to catch and eat rats for our first meals. Those who survived their first fight would be fed normal food - they had earned their keep by winning. You ripping apart the rats reminded me of that time."


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth doesn't really know what to say to that, so he looks at Quinn for a few awkward moments before saying, "Oh. Sorry about that."

The half-orc considers praising the nutritional value of rats, but decides against it. Seldom are people interested in those valuable bits of information.


----------



## Knightfall

*Out of Character*
Sigh, I spoke to soon. 

The next post is by Trogdor1992. The entire description of the chasm once the PCs get the door open and go down the stairs. And the initial revel of the giant centipede is gone. Here is the chasm`s description for semi-completeness...

_The floor drops out from under your feet, disappearing in an expanse of darkness below. The only way to proceed is via a rather unstable-looking stone bridge that spans the chasm._
___________________________________

"So, would anyone still like to try running across?" the elf says, a grin on his face.


----------



## Knightfall

The centipede spits acid in retribution to being shot by an arrow, catching Quinn with the full force of the acid, then Quinn draws his spiked chain and unfurled it behind him then whips it out to the creature before him putting an under handed twist to get to its softer underbelly.


----------



## Knightfall

> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> The centipede spits acid in retribution to being shot by an arrow, catching Quinn with the full force of the acid, then Quinn draws his spiked chain and unfurled it behind him then whips it out to the creature before him putting an under handed twist to get to its softer underbelly.



The weapon finds its mark and rips away some of that underbelly. There is no sign of rage in the wounded monster's eyes but it is definitely laboring from Quinn and Aureus' strikes.


----------



## Knightfall

"ugh, this stinks worse then a pack of goblins" he shrugs himself out of the mess to step on solid ground, then gets an idea. He takes his longsword and starts slicing open the underbelly to find the stomach. "Maybe the key is i here."

*OOC:* It seems like almost all of the fight against the Giant Centipede is missing.


----------



## Knightfall

"Curse that key! Where could it be?" complains Phar in frustration. "At least you may have found something of value. I should think that shield would be rusted after a soaking in that creature's acid filled guts. It may well be magical." He surveys his companions and his brow furrows in consternation. "I feel we must be close, but we are in no condition to continue. It would be folly to get into another fight now. We need a place of safety and some time to recover."


----------



## Knightfall

"Yes, I agree, I need to get cleaned up from those guts."


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth nods. "We should get some rest. Under the heavens is what I would usually recommend, but not here. Remember that chapel? That is a good spot to recover."


----------



## Knightfall

"Any where to find water? I am an offensively odorous mess." to emphasize his words, Quinn flings goo upon the ground off of his arm.

*OOC:* There was the well in the cellar that Aureus discovered. You can check to see if the water is any good. Climbing down would be hard, but the PCs could rig up a rope and a container of some sort.


----------



## Knightfall

"The chapel was good for us last time. Let's go." He wrinkles his nose and nods, "Water would be good as well."


----------



## Knightfall

> Originally Posted by Scotley
> "Curse that key! Where could it be?" complains Phar in frustration. "At least you may have found something of value. I should think that shield would be rusted after a soaking in that creature's acid filled guts. It may well be magical." He surveys his companions and his brow furrows in consternation. "I feel we must be close, but we are in no condition to continue. It would be folly to get into another fight now. We need a place of safety and some time to recover."





> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> "Yes, I agree, I need to get cleaned up from those guts."





> Originally Posted by JustinCase
> Caerth nods. "We should get some rest. Under the heavens is what I would usually recommend, but not here. Remember that chapel? That is a good spot to recover."





> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> "Any where to find water? I am an offensively odorous mess." to emphasize his words, Quinn flings goo upon the ground off of his arm.
> 
> OOC: There was the well in the cellar that Aureus discovered. You can check to see if the water is any good. Climbing down would be hard, but the PCs could rig up a rope and a container of some sort.





> Originally Posted by Scotley
> "The chapel was good for us last time. Let's go." He wrinkles his nose and nods, "Water would be good as well."



Heading back into the tower, the group of heroes head through the cellar. Needing water, Quinn checks the well. It does have water at the bottom but he can't tell how good it is from the lip of the well. The group will have to rig up something to get at it or have someone climb down, which looks treacherous.

Heading up the stairs to the chapel to ensure a safe haven for rest, the group finds Lord Pendour's body where they left it, wrapped and placed near the altar. The altar is a wonderful sight and a good respite for the wary and weary adventurers. The altar's sanctuary will likely protect them through the night.

But first, they will need a plan to get at the water in the well, safely.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus eyes the well skeptically noticing the sheer surface of the inner walls and then her face brightens like i torch was just ignited. She sets her bag down and rummages through it till she finds a rope which she holds above her head triumphantly before saying in broken common exclaims,
"MAGIKALL!"


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien watches Aureus, clearly doubting the likeliness of this endeavor working out as planned, and says "Do kindly let me know if you should manage to actually get semi-clean water out of that thing, I am a bit parched to be honest. If you pull out something living please warn the rest of us, that way no more than one of us gets eaten by any strange well-creatures. Oh, and do try to kill the thing during the fall, if you can manage, or just focus on impending death, whatever makes you a little less afraid so you won't scream loud enough to let everything in here know our position." Lorien had never previously heard of any hostile well-creatures, but that wouldn't stop him from making it up and going with it. He was, after all, a bard by trade, greatest in the world according to himself. Making up 'facts' almost came natural to him, when wiring stories and otherwise, when necessary. He smiled and pretended to be sure of what he said, not wanting to be caught trying to scare the others with made up creatures, but also not wanting to pass up the chance for a good laugh.


----------



## Knightfall

"Wait wait wait. no one needs to go down. I have this: " he digs in his kit and produces an iron pot. "we tie the rope on the handle and lower it down into the well and draw up the water. Simple."


----------



## Knightfall

Phar smiles at the quickly assembled water recovery device. "You are most ingenious and well equipped companions. Let's see if the water is potable, or at least cleaner than we are." he adds ruefully.


----------



## Knightfall

"Even mud is cleaner then we are."


----------



## Knightfall

> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> "Wait wait wait. no one needs to go down. I have this: " he digs in his kit and produces an iron pot. "we tie the rope on the handle and lower it down into the well and draw up the water. Simple."





> Originally Posted by Scotley
> Phar smiles at the quickly assembled water recovery device. "You are most ingenious and well equipped companions. Let's see if the water is potable, or at least cleaner than we are." he adds ruefully.



Using Aureus' rope and Quinn's iron pot, the group manages to scoop some water up from the well in the pot. The water brought up is stale and comes up with mossy greenery in the pot, but the water itself doesn't smell bad or look scummy.


----------



## Knightfall

With a safe place to rest and some potable if a little stale water, the group can finally relax after a long day of climbing up the island and fighting through the tower. Everyone sleeps in shifts. Bodies are rested and healed while minds are cleared.

*OOC:* You can now change up spells and regain hit points for resting (1 hp per character level). Lorien gets back 1 point of lost Dex.


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn will also take a bucket full of water and with the shield will step out of the chapel area to clean it. upon finishing he returns to re-join every one.

ooc: What does the shield look like? Any emblem?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthr...=1#post6970573


----------



## Knightfall

*The crypt*



> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> Quinn will also take a bucket full of water and with the shield will step out of the chapel area to clean it. upon finishig he returns to re-join every one.



Once he and the others have cleaned up and rest, the group heads back down through the cellar and across the stone bridge to look for any sign of the key. The dead centipede lies at the bottom of the chasm. The smell is still awful but bearable, even for Aureus' sensitive nose. Once across the bridge, the group enters an rough 10-ft. wide passage, which continues on for another 40 feet before splitting into two smaller 5-ft. corridors that branch away into the darkness. After the first 10 feet of the wide corridor, there is a perpendicular 10 ft. long carved corridor to the left that empties into a room that looks might be a burial room of some kind.


----------



## Knightfall

_Does it look like there are any possible rat nests in this room?_ Quinn wonders (internally)


----------



## Knightfall

> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> Does it look like there are any possible rat nests in this room? Quinn wonders



Quinn steps closer to the entrance leading down into the room beyond. The room is obviously not a natural cave but a crypt carved out from the rock. It looks to be square in shape and the walls become smooth and uniform the deep Quinn looks into the dark. The light from Cruel Justice on Aureus' back brightens as she steps up next to the big man. Twelve stone sarcophagi stand within the room, each one carved with and eerie effigy of the person laid to rest inside.

Quinn sees no sign of any rat nests in the room.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus draws Cruel Justice and awaits its eager message.


----------



## Knightfall

A soft tinkling of steel on steel is heard as the gladiator slowly and care fully removes his spiked chain - the links bumping each other as they get disturbed in the loops he hold them in. He reaches in his haversack and draws a potion, drinks it and wounds heal on him from the liquid he quaffed. He discards the empty potion bottle outside the room in respect for the dead.

His hand with the weapon holds the handle while dropping the rest of it which lands with a loud *clank !*


ooc - Potion of Healing: 1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3 (http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=138252)

what an under whelming roll. *sigh*


----------



## Knightfall

With smooth grace Phar places an arrow on bowstring and stands ready for trouble.


----------



## Knightfall

> Originally Posted by Thateous
> Aureus draws Cruel Justice and awaits its eager message.



The sword speaks to Aureus in her mind. _"You have chosen to wield justice, furry one! We shall see now whether you are worthy! There is evil in this room. Go forward and slay it, Aureus Canis!"_

*OOC:* Aureus must make a Will save against Cruel Justice's ego score (DC 19). If she fails, the blade gains dominance for the next 24 hours.



> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> A soft tinkling of steel on steel is heard as the gladiator slowly and care fully removes his spiked chain - the links bumping each other as they get disturbed in the loops he hold them in. He reaches in his haversack and draws a potion, drinks it and wounds heal on him from the liquid he quaffed. He discards the empty potion bottle outside the room in respect for the dead.
> 
> His hand with the weapon holds the handle while dropping the rest of it which lands with a loud *clank !*



Aureus, who is beside Quinn, draws Cruel Justice from the makeshift weapon sheath on her back and holds it up towards the room. The blade's light illuminates the entire room and Quinn can see nine moldering forms shuffling around that he couldn't not see earlier. Zombies! He knows them immediately, having faced such creatures in some of his worst matches in the arena.

Quinn is not sure if it is the light that makes them turn towards them or the sound of his chain hitting the stone floor.



> Originally Posted by Scotley
> With smooth grace Phar places an arrow on bowstring and stands ready for trouble.



One the magical sword is drawn, Phar immediately sees the undead in the room. The magical light seems to drawn them to attack like moths to to a flame.

*OOC:* Roll initiative!


----------



## Knightfall

"Aw . . .You have got to be joking. I *HATE* Zombies!"

----------
ooc: initiative
Initiative: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19 (http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=138522)
----------

He looks at his spiked chain and says "I am sorry I have to stink you up" as soo as they are ten feet away he lets the chain fly, its deadly song filling the air with the purpose of terminal prejudice. By the tone of his voice, it is plainly clear he hold complete dislike of zombies  . . . . 

----------
ooc: and the players can tell his dislike by the capital bold italics of the word *HATE* !

Attack/Damage 10 ft reach: 1D20+13 = [2]+13 = 15;1D20+8 = [9]+8 = 17; 2D4+7 = [4, 1]+7 = 12; 2D4+7 = [4, 2]+7 = 13;  (http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=138525)


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:* What weapon stats does Cruel Justice use? Simple Longsword?
Will save: 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22

Init: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22
--------------------------
*OOC:* DM`s Note: _+1 keen scimitar_.


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth considers his options. He knows the zombies won't move fast, and that the others are still feeling the effects of the fight with the centipede. Lorien is still likely not at his best, so he considers casting a cure on the elf bard to go along with the restorative magic he cast on him while the group was resting.

His spells renewed, Caerth knows that call lightning is his best choice to damage the undead, but what if there is something more dangerous before the key is found. Instead, he takes aim with his bow and fires a shot at the first zombie that comes into view. At first the arrow looks like its going to hit one of the sarcophagi but then one of the zombies jerks into the arrow's path. The damage it does is minimal.

"Slashing weapons are our best option," Caerth tells the others.

*OOC:* I'm assuming Cearth's hit points are at 16 after resting and his spells are renewed. He likely would have cast a cure spell on himself before heading back down through the cellars: 2d8+7=15. That would bring his hit points back up to 31. He also has lesser restoration among his spells., I'm also going to assume he cast that on Lorien earlier to restore some of the Bard's lost Dexterity: 1d4=2.

EDIT: Oops, That's actually a hit
Attack roll > 1d20+9=11 (hit); Damage > 1d8+5=6


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus attempts to communicate with the sword, "Maybe we should work on building a relationship. That way you stop trying to control me and I let you out every once in a while, to taste this 'justice' you're so fixated on. How does that sound?" she projects in her mind before putting the unwieldy weapon back in its makeshift scabbard. She draws her magical short sword, a weapon she was much more comfortable with, and stabs it as best she can into the nearest enemy. With no slashing weapons on hand it's the best she could do.

*OOC:* Atk: 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23
Dmg: 1D6+3 = [6]+3 = 9


----------



## Knightfall

> Originally Posted by Thateous
> Aureus attempts to communicate with the sword, "Maybe we should work on building a relationship. That way you stop trying to control me and I let you out every once in a while, to taste this 'justice' you're so fixated on. How does that sound?" she projects in her mind before putting the unwieldy weapon back in its makeshift scabbard.



"You're will is strong, fur-covered lady," the sword replies in Aureus' mind. "We shall discuss this more once the undead have been purified."



> Originally Posted by Thateous
> She draws her magical short sword, a weapon she was much more comfortable with, and stabs it as best she can into the nearest enemy. With no slashing weapons on hand it's the best she could do.



Aureus moves forward to the edge of the room and stabs the zombie with the druid's arrow sticking out of it's rotting flesh. The magical blade finds its mark and more of the undead's flesh is destroyed. Aureus can tell that her sword does less damage to the zombie than it would have to living being.


----------



## Knightfall

> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> "Aw . . .You have got to be joking. I HATE Zombies!"
> 
> He looks at his spiked chain and says" I am sorry I have to stink you up" as soon as they are ten feet away he lets the chain fly, its deadly song filling the air with the purpose of terminal prejudice. By the tone of his voice, it is plainly clear he hold complete dislike of zombies.



Quinn easily strikes the slow-moving zombie that shambles towards him. The spiked chain pierces the undead thing once, twice, and yet it does not go down. Quinn shakes his head in disgust. The chain might be a great weapon, but it has limited strength against this type of undead. It was a lesson he learned in the arena. His free hand brushes up against his masterwork longsword, which hasn't been bloodied in months. It wouldn't do as much damage overall, but it would work better against the zombies.


----------



## Knightfall

As Lorien steps back to heal himself, the zombies shamble forward quickly and swarm around Aureus and Quinn, they come with malice burning in one eye and a dark gem shining in the other. One zombie lunges at Aureus who manages to hit with her sword. The weapon fails to pierce the undead's vile flesh and the zombie slams into the hutaakan rogue with surprising force. The others keep coming and surround the rogue and the human gladiator, but not before Quinn puts one of them down with a strike from his long sword.

*OOC:* I'm going to assume that Quinn's AoO will be a success.


----------



## Knightfall

***next round***

The sword is drawn and Quinn slices into the zombie.

ooc: As part of move action: draw long sword, move to nearest zombie

standard: attack with long sword

Attack/Damage: 1D20+12 = [11]+12 = 23; 1D8+4 = [2]+4 = 6


----------



## Scotley

Phar hesitates briefly, after the rest he has too many options and the words of various spells spring to mind, but the closeness of the zombies and the fact that the arrow is already nocked makes the choice inevitable. With a quick adjustment of aim he lets fly the ready arrow. 

OOC: [roll0] [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar hesitates briefly, after the rest he has too many options and the words of various spells spring to mind, but the closeness of the zombies and the fact that the arrow is already nocked makes the choice inevitable. With a quick adjustment of aim he lets fly the ready arrow.



The arrow easily hits one of the zombies lunging out through past Aureus and Quinn but the point of the arrow doesn't dig into the undead's rotting flesh. It hangs there for a moment caught in a loose shred of decay before falling to the floor.

*OOC:* Shot was a hit but the arrow didn't get past the zombie's DR.


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth curses the lack of a weapon that won't be negated by the creatures' unnatural flesh. He could fire his bow again, but the damage it did last time was minimal. He has his spear, which will allow him to do more physical damage but would it be enough? He decides its a better option than his bow. he drops his bow on the floor and readies his spear as he moves forward to the zombies shambling towards him, Lorien, and Phar. He strikes the zombie with gusto and is pleased with his choice, as the spear manages to inflict a telling blow.

*OOC:* Attack with spear > 1d20+10=17 (hit); Damage > 1d8+7=15


----------



## Thateous

Aureus, finding herself out of position, attempts to tumble past the shamblers and gain some breathing room.









*OOC:*


 hopefully with an empty space between me and the enemy Tumble : 1D20+16 = [5]+16 = 21







Aureus, with only one card to play, lets out a deep sigh. "Ok justice, you win. Your turn", She says out loud while drawing the curved sword from her back. "Show me what you've got, and you better not disappoint."



Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Aureus, finding herself out of position, attempts to tumble past the shamblers and gain some breathing room.
> 
> Aureus, with only one card to play, lets out a deep sigh. "Ok justice, you win. Your turn", She says out loud while drawing the curved sword from her back. "Show me what you've got, and you better not disappoint."



"Justice for the Fallen Lord!" Creul Justice exclaims as the hutaakan rogue slices at the nearest zombie. The magical scimitar slashes a telling blow against the undead creature.



> *Originally Posted by Scott DeWar*
> The sword is drawn and Quinn slices into the zombie.



Quinn watches as Aureus tumbles away to safety leaving the big man alone upfront four zombies all around him. It is a familiar feeling being surrounded by foes. The only thing missing is roar of the crowd.

Quinn's blade digs deep into the unnatural creature beside him. The blow slices off putrid flesh but the zombie does not fall.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn watches his attack only harm the creature rather then put it to rest. _'This is not good,'_ he thinks to himself, '_but I will prevail ! _


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien holds until one of the zombies begins to shamble toward him. He strikes out just as it lunges for him. His blade slices away bits of it but the zombie keeps coming. It tries to rake his face but the elven bard blocks the clumsy blow. Inside the zombie's left eye shines a red gem that appears to be made up of blood. Something flashes in the deepest recesses of his mind. He has a faint glimmer of recognition.

*OOC:* Bardic Knowledge check (DC 15). +2 circumstance bonus.



Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn watches his attack only harm the creature rather then put it to rest. _'This is not good,'_ he thinks to himself, '_but I will prevail ! _



The zombies all around Quinn converge on him and try to pummel him to death. Two of them hit only shield and armor with no damage to the big man while a third manages to land a hard body blow. The fourth steps toward Quinn and gazes at him with its gem eye. Quinn feels the magic in the gem trying to invade his mind. The zombie speaks is a raspy whisper...

_"Doom."_

The zombie that Aureus hits looks her in the eyes and says the same word. Another of the zombies lashes out at Caerth and misses at the same time that the last zombie shambles towards Phar and tries to slam the wizard to the wall behind him, unsuccessfully.


----------



## Scott DeWar

> The zombies all around Quinn converge on him and try to pummel him to  death. Two of them hit only shield and armor with no damage to the big  man while a third manages to land a hard body blow. The fourth steps  toward Quinn and gazes at him with its gem eye. Quinn feels the magic in  the gem trying to invade his mind. The zombie speaks is a raspy  whisper...
> 
> _"Doom."_




will save:
Will save against zombie eye gem: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12

[probably a failure]


----------



## Knightfall

Phar quickly switches from his bow to his longsword with one smooth motion and slices the zombie that attacked him with a solid blow. A moment later, Caerth drives his spear into the zombie in front of him. The strike nearly causes the undead to buckle and fall but the spear slides partially off a rubbery tendon.

*OOC:* Attack rolls on the OOC thread.


----------



## Thateous

Aureus grabs Justice as best she can and attempts to spin the blade in a wide arc but misses the due to her unfamiliarity with the weapon.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn's skin crawls as he fights off the gem flash , but not as he sets back his revulsion of being in such close proximity to the worse opponent he could ever have to fight.



Quinn slashes out quickly at the closest zombie and the horror goes down under his blade. Emboldened, he slashes out again at a second zombie and strikes a straong blow against the undead creature, but it remains upright, grasping at him.


----------



## Trogdor1992

Lorien grits his teeth and swings his blade at the zombie once more, scoring a hit.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Trogdor1992 said:


> Lorien grits his teeth and swings his blade at the zombie once more, scoring a hit.



The zombie remains on its shuffling feet and strikes back at Lorien, managing to hit a glancing blow on the bard's arm. The others arrayed against those outside the crypt's entry each slam at their respective opponents but fail to hit the others. Phar just manages to block the zombi facing him.

The three zombies surrounding Quinn continue to try to pummel the big man but they cannot get past his defenses, although one comes close.


----------



## Scotley

Eager to get out of melee with the undead, Phar swings his blade in a desperate attempt to bring down the zombie. 

OOC: [sblock=rolls] [roll0] [roll1] [/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Eager to get out of melee with the undead, Phar swings his blade in a desperate attempt to bring down the zombie.



The blade misses the zombie and scraps across the floor of the corridor.

Caerth has better luck. He drives his spear home again and shatters the skull of the zombie facing him. "Back to the grave, foul creature."

*OOC:* Caerth's spear attack > 1d20+10=17; Damage > 1d8+7=14-5=9


----------



## Thateous

Aureus, still trying to get used to the awkward blade, goes for a quick slash to the midsection scoring a nice hit, albeit ungraceful.









*OOC:*


http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=141329http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=141329_: 1D6+2 = [6]+2 = 8


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Aureus, still trying to get used to the awkward blade, goes for a quick slash to the midsection scoring a nice hit, albeit ungraceful.



The zombie's midsection slacks off of its frame and the blade cracks the bone of the undead's spine. The creature falls to the floor in a heap of flesh and bone. The burning in its gem eye goes out as it mouths the word 'doom'.

Moments later, Quinn slashes down one of the zombies surrounding him and, quickly, there are only four left. One attacking Phar, one attacking Lorien and two attacking Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn slices his blade deep into the zombie to his left and takes off its arm. The undead monster barely notices the hit, but it does shift awkwardly on its feet. Lorien takes another swing at the zombie in front of him and nearly trips, as his blade slices along the floor causing sparks.

The zombie Quinn damaged tried to slam the big warrior with its one remaining arm while the other zombie behind Quinn tries to do the same. Both miss the big warrior. The zombie behind Quinn almost hits the zombie he sliced.

The zombie fighting Lorien lunges for the bard's throat, but it finds only open air after Lorien's stumble. Bad luck and then good luck. The other zombie tries to slam Phar but its swing misses and hits the wall behind the elven paragon.

*OOC:* Zombie attack vs Quinn > 1d20+2=13 (miss); Zombie attack vs Quinn > 1d20+2=6 (miss); Zombie attack vs. Phar > 1d20+2=4 (miss); Zombie attack vs. Lorien > 1d20+2=9 (miss)


----------



## Scotley

Phar winces from the impact on the wall behind him and tries another slash with his sword. 

OOC: [roll0] [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar winces from the impact on the wall behind him and tries another slash with his sword.



Phar's slash takes off half of the zombie's arm and digs into the creature's side. Phar can tell that the magic holding it together is dimming but it still has some unlife in it.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth wields his large spear with skill, but somehow the presence of these unnatural creatures has the half-orc rattled. He nearly loses his grip as he swings the spear in a different direction, aiming for the zombie and making the best of his clumsy move. 









*OOC:*


Attack: [roll0]
Damage: [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth wields his large spear with skill, but somehow the presence of these unnatural creatures has the half-orc rattled. He nearly loses his grip as he swings the spear in a different direction, aiming for the zombie and making the best of his clumsy move.



Knowing Quinn can handle two zombies at once, Caerth aims his spear at the zombie attacking Lorien and manages to skewer it through its spine. The zombie crumbles to the ground. The unnatural essence holding it together dissipates.


----------



## Thateous

Aureus tries to continue the motion into the next zombie but loses momentum and only nicks the zed.









*OOC:*


_: 1D6+2 = [1]+2 = 3








Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Aureus tries to continue the motion into the next zombie but loses momentum and only nicks the zed.



The zombie is in shambles as it shambles, but it doesn't fall. There is still unlife in it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"So, there are still two of you to be put to res." Quinn addresses the Zombies as if they would understand him, but He expects no response. He does have a physical response for them, however:

Attack and damage
Attack/Damage: 1D20+12 = [4]+12 = 16;1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20;1D8+4 = [2]+4 = 6;1D8+4 = [4]+4 = 8


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> "So, there are still two of you to be put to res." Quinn addresses the Zombies as if they would understand him, but He expects no response. He does have a physical response for them, however. . .



Quinn slashes out with his blade and the first zombie goes down, split through its chest and shoulder. It makes no sound as it returns to the grave. Quinn quickly swings around behind him and lands a powerful blow against the other zombie. The blade slices half its shoulder off, yet it still stands.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Taking note of the lack of a response from the undead, he is visibly relieved.


----------



## JustinCase

*OOC:*


Who's next?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Who's next?



*OOC:* Trogdor was supposed to be next. I'm not sure what is up with him. Maybe he missed my mention in the OOC thread. Either that or I missed his attack roll, somewhere. I've been a bit out of it lately. Will try to get things moving again sometime on the weekend.


----------



## Thateous

*OOC:* I recommend you take over for trogdor for a bit. He went on a 1 week vacation but it's been almost two weeks since he'sbeen gone.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien finds an opening and slashes the zombie in front of Phar now that Caerth's spear has destroyed the zombie that had him pinned against the wall. The blade cuts from the undead's rotting gut to its head. The zombie crumbles and only one remains fighting Quinn.

It tries to slam into the gladiator who manages to dodge part of the blow, which could have been considerably worse. The undead nearly took the gladiator's head off. "We will rise again," it whispers in the man's ear. "Stronger."

*OOC:* Lorien's attack > 1d20+7=20 (hit); Damage > 1d8+2=10; Zombie's attack > 1d20+2=22 (critical threat); Critical threat roll > 1d20+2=11 (not a crit.); Damage > 1d6+1=2


----------



## Scotley

Phar hesitates at the zombie's disturbing words and then moves to flank it. He draws back his sword and makes his best slash. 

OOC: [roll0] [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar hesitates at the zombie's disturbing words and then moves to flank it. He draws back his sword and makes his best slash.



The strike from his blade severs its head and the rest of its unlife. It collapses in a heap.

The sounds in the corridor soon grows silent.


----------



## Scott DeWar

His sword still at the guard stance, Quinn's tilts quizzically.

"_*What*_ did that thing say?" he asks incredulously.


----------



## JustinCase

*"The dead don't speak," *Caerth says confidently. It is unclear if he has heard the zombie talk, but he acts as if there could be no discussion about this. The large half-orc examines the bodies before declaring, *"We should burn these to make sure they stay dead."*


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Well, THAT one, It said they will return - stronger. I swear it on my blood."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth looks concerned. *"Even more reason to burn them, then."*


----------



## Scott DeWar

The gladiator immediately starts looking for things to help with the burn. . . including old clothing on the other bodies.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> "Well, THAT one, It said they will return - stronger. I swear it on my blood."





JustinCase said:


> Caerth looks concerned. *"Even more reason to burn them, then."*



"Agreed," Lorien chimes in.



Scott DeWar said:


> The gladiator immediately starts looking for things to help with the burn. . . including old clothing on the other bodies.



Lorien helps Quinn and Caerth gather the zombies back on the stone bridge along with the tatters of clothing that fell off several of the zombies as they attacked. Quinn finds old shrouds in the coffins in the crypt that are dry as bone. He doesn't find any sign of the key they are seeking. It is easy enough to get a spark to alight the shrouds and soon the zombies are burning on the bridge. Bits of the dead centipede are dumped onto the fire while the rest of what remains is pushed over the edge of the bridge into the chasm.

As the zombies burn, smoke billows across the chasm, swirling around. A slow updraft takes most of the smoke to the top of the chasm. The smell is awful and visibility drops near the fire. Lorien covers his mouth and nose and backs off the bridge back towards the main corridor and the side corridor to the crypt.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn backs up too, exclaiming as he does, "Arrg! they are worse to burn then when they were still moving!"


----------



## Thateous

Aureus' eyes water as she presses hard against her nose and retreats to fresher air.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinCase

*"Unnatural,"* Caerth mutters, referring both to the undead and the smell. Once the half-orc is convinced the zombies are sufficiently gone, he turns away and addresses the others. *"Rest first? Or find the key first?"*


----------



## Scott DeWar

rest. is all the gladiator can say. He seems to be tired.


----------



## Scotley

Phar rubs at his eyes and falls back for clearer air. "Perhaps just dropping them the chasm would have been effective without the smoke? Sorry it did not occur to me sooner." He looks to the tired gladiator and then at the rising smoke. "I sympathize my friend, but I do not think it wise to stay here. That smoke may well attract trouble. I believe we should move on."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"that is wise" He says, the simplicity of the truth of the statement being left as its own strength.


----------



## Knightfall

The group decides to move forward in hopes of finding a safe place to rest. Beyond the chasm bridge and the short corridor to the crypt on their left is a uneven T-intersection that splits into two uneven corridors. The corridor to the left is a bit narrower with what looks like open, narrow doorway roughly 40 feet away. It looks as though the corridor turns away sharply from the doorway and continues on. The other corridor is a bit wider, but only a little. The light from Cruel Justice shows that it opens into a chamber of some kind, which is also about 40 feet from the center of the T-intersection.

The corridor to the left wafts a warm and oily smell that is quite strong. The smells coming from the right are a mixture of offal and moisture. Neither way smells particularly inviting.

*OOC:* The T-intersection is more like a awkward "Y".


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth sniffs, then screws up his face. *"Foul stench,"* the half-orc mutters. Turning to his companions, he continues, *"Shall we take a short rest here? I can heal some of our injuries."*

The druid produces his wand of Cure Light Wounds, using it once on himself and then tends to the others who need healing.









*OOC:*


Just say the word and roll the regained HP. I'll substract it from the charges.
Once on Caerth himself: [roll0]


----------



## Scotley

Phar gratefully accepts more healing. "I think we should go toward the apparent chamber to the right?"


----------



## Thateous

*"Agreed."* Aureus says. *"The scent from the left hurts my nose."*

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth shrugs. *"Both smell bad. Unnatural evil, reeking evil, permeates this place. Left or right, I say let's just go when everyone's ready,"* the half-orc says. For a moment, he looks around, seeking the light of outdoors, but not finding it. Sighing, he hopes his owl is alright.


----------



## Knightfall

"I think Phar has the right idea. We don't want to be out here in the open in case something wanders up from one of these corridors." Lorien turns to Aureus and says in Elven, "Can you scout ahead to that room and see where the rest of this corridor goes?"

*OOC:* Posting for Trogdor, since he seems to be MIA right now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock=ooc]I know that Quinn took a buttload of damage, but cannot find any record of it. I had it on the character sheet, but the reset was for before I had that done and it is no longer known. So, what should I do?
zombie damage taken: 2
centipede damage healed 3

damage not found: centipede battle and most of the zombie attacks
[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien's breathing is ragged and his vision begins to swirl. "Ooh, I think, I think I need to sit down. That zombie hit me harder than I thought." The bard leans against the wall of the corridor and then slumps down to the floor, as his knees give out from under him. He tries to undo his own cure wand from his belt but his arms feel very heavy all of a sudden. "Caerth, do you mind?"


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth moves to support him, the trigger word of his healing wand already on his lips.









*OOC:*


Twice cure light wounds:
[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth moves to support him, the trigger word of his healing wand already on his lips.



The haziness lifts from the bard's eyes, although he's still feeling sluggish from his encounter with the centipede. He picks himself up with the druid's help. "Thanks, that's batter. But we definitely need to rest before facing anything else in this blasted place."


----------



## JustinCase

*"Well, if this is not a good place to rest, then we move on until we find one."*

With that, the half-orc gets up and heads for the passage to the right. Smelling the air for a moment, his face screws up in disgust. One look over his shoulder to check if the others are coming, and he moves on.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I have a bad feeling about this." Despite his restlessness of continuing, Quinn catches up to the tusked warrior. He absentmindedly exchanges his long sword for his spiked chain.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *"Well, if this is not a good place to rest, then we move on until we find one."*
> 
> With that, the half-orc gets up and heads for the passage to the right. Smelling the air for a moment, his face screws up in disgust. One look over his shoulder to check if the others are coming, and he moves on.





Scott DeWar said:


> "I have a bad feeling about this." Despite his restlessness of continuing, Quinn catches up to the tusked warrior. He absentmindedly exchanges his long sword for his spiked chain.



The druid and gladiator lead the way down the rough corridor. The chamber ahead does indeed open up significantly, but before reaching it, the corridor divides again. A small 5- foot wide opening heads to the right, turning sharply backward. The stale smell of stagnate water is coming from somewhere beyond the narrow opening and Caerth is certain he can see water glinting from somewhere beyond. The chamber ahead is large and irregular, with what looks like many dark recesses. Cruel Justice's light shows large stalagmites protruding up from the floor and the sound of faint dripping shows that there are as many stalactites hanging from the ceiling.

The smell of offal is stronger here, wafting to the group's noses from within the irregular chamber.

*OOC:* Listen and Spot checks.


----------



## JustinCase

*OOC:*


Spot: [roll0]
Listen: [roll1]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: [roll0] [roll1]

Phar wrinkles his nose at the unpleasant smell and peers into the room alert for danger.


----------



## Thateous

Aureus eyes begin water as they make their way through one of the worst smelling tunnels she's ever had the unfortunate pleasure of navigating.









*OOC:*


Spot and Listen : 1D20+14 = [9]+14 = 23
1D20+14 = [20]+14 = 34








Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Ugh, its like the lower reaches of the gladiator pits."

spot and listen: 1D20+1 = [12]+1 = 13;1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14

Concentrating in the caverns with all of the echos are not the best  choice of actions, but he tries anyway


----------



## Knightfall

All of a sudden the sound of dripping water coming from the large cavern seems to stop. Aureus is the first to notice and she is the first to notice shadows moving on the ceiling of the cavern. The change in sound and unusual visuals become evident to all. It is very eerie. It feels like something is watching the group, but if something is there, it is highly ephemeral to the eyes.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth has his hands on his trusted longbow, ready to use the weapon at the first hint of attack. The druid has spent enough time in the wild to recognize the scary sensation of being watched by a predator.

*"Careful,"* the half-orc whispers. *"Something dangerous is watching us."*


----------



## Scott DeWar

"What in the 21 arenas of death is this? Shadows that move on their own?" Whispers Quinn in bewilderment.


----------



## Scotley

Phar watches the strange shadows with a crooked eyebrow. "Most unusual." He absently taps his chin with a slender forefinger as he considers.

OOC: Knowledge check?


----------



## Thateous

Aureus feels eyes watching her and reflexively attempts to diminish her presence amonst her allies. 








*OOC:*


 hide check _: 1D20+9 = [18]+9 = 27








Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth has his hands on his trusted longbow, ready to use the weapon at the first hint of attack. The druid has spent enough time in the wild to recognize the scary sensation of being watched by a predator.
> 
> *"Careful,"* the half-orc whispers. *"Something dangerous is watching us."*



His senses heightened, Caerth stays on alert as the group enters the cavern. Everything about it seems alien to the half-orc's mind. This is not a place of light and wind. Yet, even here he can sense that there are small creatures somewhere nearby. Normal-sized vermin crawling along the walls, only dangerous if disturbed and even then the minuscule insects will likely flee. And something skitters along the floor on four paws. A mouse, maybe, or a rat? Maybe 'the' rat.

Caerth can see that the cavern narrows down into what looks like a narrow 3-foot passage opposite of where the group entered. Fitting through would be a tight squeeze. The smell of offal and old fur is coming from there, the druid is sure of it.



Scott DeWar said:


> "What in the 21 arenas of death is this? Shadows that move on their own?" Whispers Quinn in bewilderment.



The cavern's ceiling continues to to dance with flitting shadows. There is something moving up there. More than one thing. Then the group hears the sound of 'chirping'?

"I've heard that sound before," Lorien notes. "It was when I visited the capital city of the deep dwarven halls in the Greystones. Bats. It sounds like quite a few. We should be fine, as long as we don't startle them."



Scotley said:


> Phar watches the strange shadows with a crooked eyebrow. "Most unusual." He absently taps his chin with a slender forefinger as he considers.
> 
> OOC: Knowledge check?



*OOC:* Knowledge check not required.

Phar comes to the same conclusion as the bard. Definitely bats. Hopeful there are only normal ones up there. Dire bats can be dangerous when spooked.



Thateous said:


> Aureus feels eyes watching her and reflexively attempts to diminish her presence amonst her allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> hide check _: 1D20+9 = [18]+9 = 27



She finds a niche easily enough, disappearing into the darkness of the cavern. Cruel Justice seems to sense her need and extinguishes its internal light on her back (which shines even from the pommel). The light disappearing puts the others in complete darkness.

"Hey, where did the light go?" Lorien asks, as his low-light vision tries to find the others in the pitch. "Aureus?"

Caerth smiles as his darkvision takes over. His sense of uneasiness lessens once he realizes that the shadows moving up above are likely just normal bats. Still, he keeps one eye on them as he tries to find the rodent he heard. It's skitters away down the 3-foot hole, as the druid moves towards it.


----------



## JustinCase

*"Just bats,"* the half-orc whispers. *"Don't scare them. I heard the rat moving this way."*

The druid takes the lead to the hole where it must've scurried to.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Uh, which way are you pointing there. I can't see a thing." Whispers Quinn, softer then his last words.

" Do no not spook the flying rats-do not spook the flying rats" His words are low in volume but his concern is blaringly loud.

He rolls up his chain so no part of it will make sound if he bumps into something.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth sighs. Of course, not everyone can see in the dark.

*"Here, I'll lead you."*

The half-orc grabs Quinns arm, and holding the bow and arrow in his other hand.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"The gladiator allows himself to be lead by the half orc mumbling 'thanks dad" followed by soft snickering.


----------



## Thateous

Aureus slinks behind the party feeling much more comfortable with fewer eyes on her. She mentally thanks Cruel Justice for aiding her in her attempt to disappear.









*OOC:*


Move Silently: 1D20+18 = [7]+18 = 25








Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *"Just bats,"* the half-orc whispers. *"Don't scare them. I heard the rat moving this way."*
> 
> The druid takes the lead to the hole where it must've scurried to.





Scott DeWar said:


> "Uh, which way are you pointing there. I can't see a thing." Whispers Quinn, softer then his last words.
> 
> "Do no not spook the flying rats-do not spook the flying rats" His words are low in volume but his concern is blaringly loud.
> 
> He rolls up his chain so no part of it will make sound if he bumps into something.





JustinCase said:


> Caerth sighs. Of course, not everyone can see in the dark.
> 
> *"Here, I'll lead you."*
> 
> The half-orc grabs Quinns arm, and holding the bow and arrow in his other hand.





Scott DeWar said:


> "The gladiator allows himself to be lead by the half orc mumbling 'thanks dad" followed by soft snickering.



Caerth helps the big man avoid the stalagmites jutting up from the cave floor and the two of them are soon near the opening that the rat disappeared into. The passage is just over 3-feet high from the floor of the cavern, and Caerth has to stoop to see down its length, which looks to be around 30 feet. The half-orc druid can see that there are two irregular passages that branch off his left and right, about 10-feet down the passage. Getting through them will be a tight fit, as the opens look to be no more than 2-feet wide. Even Lorien and Phar would have trouble getting through.

Cearth can see two rats in the passage. A normal looking rat, scurrying away in fright, and a larger one that looks like it could be a dire rat. It's hard to tell since both are near the end of the passage. The big one hisses at Caerth, highly irritated.



Thateous said:


> Aureus slinks behind the party feeling much more comfortable with fewer eyes on her. She mentally thanks Cruel Justice for aiding her in her attempt to disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Move Silently: 1D20+18 = [7]+18 = 25



Aureus' darkvision takes over and she is soon gliding past both Lorien and Phar who are both having trouble in the pitch blackness of the cavern since there is no light at all without Cruel Justice's magical illumination. Sensing that light is needed again, the magical sword begins to glow dimly from it's pommel. It's just enough to activate the low-light vision of the two elves so that they can see again, yet not enough light for a foe to easily pinpoint the hutaakan rogue.

"Better," Lorien states quietly, not wishing to disturb the bats above. His low-light vision comes back into focus and he makes his way over to where Caerth and Quinn are standing. "What do you see?" The bard whispers to the druid.


----------



## JustinCase

*"Two rats in there,"* Caerth whispers, pointing down the small passage. *"Big angry one. Might be the one."*

Unsure how well the others can see, the half-orc gestures forward then to either side. 

*"Two side passages. Very small. Tight fit for us."*


----------



## Scotley

Phar speaks words of power in his almost musical voice and makes strange gestures in the air with his hand. With a final thrust forward of an open palm the spell takes effect and strands of web shoot forth to block the two small side passages. If he manages to entangle a rat as well so much the better, but he is most concerned with cutting off any escape into a passage that might be too small for the party to follow.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar speaks words of power in his almost musical voice and makes strange gestures in the air with his hand. With a final thrust forward of an open palm the spell takes effect and strands of web shoot forth to block the two small side passages. If he manages to entangle a rat as well so much the better, but he is most concerned with cutting off any escape into a passage that might be too small for the party to follow.



The suddenness of Phar's _web_ spell takes the dire rat by surprise, and it is quickly entangled and immobilized. The smaller rat squeaks in terror and manages to keep from getting pinned by the webs. It moves towards the end of the corridor as fast as it can go, which isn't very quick through the sticky mess.

The large rat squeals in rage and there are soon many other squeals in response from elsewhere in the tight caves. A mass of rats are soon pushing up against the webs, gnashing and tearing. Squeals of displeasure echo to the group's ears as many of the rats are soon stuck on the webs. Caerth can see that these new rats are the same size as the dire rat or bigger.

*OOC:* Rat's Reflex save > 1d20+4=22 (saved); Dire Rat's Reflex save > 1d20+5=14 (failed).


----------



## JustinCase

"You disturbed the whole nest," Caerth says matter-of-factly. There is no accusation in his tone, just resignation as the half-orc draws his bow and aims it down the passage. 









*OOC:*


Ready attack to shoot any rat that breaks out and approaches us.


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien steps back from the opening, kneels, and takes aim at the dire rat entangled in Phar's web spell. He lets an arrow fly down the tight corridor. The arrow easily finds its mark against the immobilized rat, which is skewered by the arrow. It dies in the web.

"One down, a whole buch more to go," Lorien says.

*OOC:* Lorien's bowshot > 1d20+10=16 (hit); Damage > 1d8+1=8


----------



## Knightfall

The mass of dire rats struggle against the _web_ spell but none of them mange to break free and move towards the heroes. The small normal rat, however, does manage to move 5 feet down one of the side corridors, out of sight.


----------



## Thateous

Aureus draws Cruel Justice and takes a defensive stance.









*OOC:*


 total defence


----------



## Scotley

Phar blinks in surprise at the sudden flood of rats. The unexpected result of his action leaves him momentarily startled. The struggles of the rats to get at them finally brings him out of his revery. "Can we move to a better space to fight. I really don't have room to use my bow?" he queries those in front.


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Aureus draws Cruel Justice and takes a defensive stance.





Scotley said:


> Phar blinks in surprise at the sudden flood of rats. The unexpected result of his action leaves him momentarily startled. The struggles of the rats to get at them finally brings him out of his revery. "Can we move to a better space to fight. I really don't have room to use my bow?" he queries those in front.



The group backs away from the opening to the rat caves and prepares themselves for the onslaught of rats to come. It doesn't happen. Phar's _web_ spell holds the swarming rats (and the dire rats) in its sticky clutches. The mass of vermin doesn't move forward, for now.

Lorien looks at Phar, "Well, its keeping them back for now. I think you're right, we shouldn't stay here. We should move back and let them come to us."

*OOC:* Rat Swarm Escape Artist check (DC 10) > 1d20+2=4 (failed)


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien steps back 15 feet from the opening and drops his bow. He unslings his pack and digs through it. He pulls out his _everburning torch_ and activates it. Soon the cavern is flooded with light again, allowing Quinn to see.


----------



## Scott DeWar

With a vicious grin Quinn whips out his spiked chain and uses it to rip through the nearest dire rat.

"that's more like it."


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> With a vicious grin Quinn whips out his spiked chain and uses it to rip through the nearest dire rat.
> 
> "that's more like it."



The chain cuts through two dire rats with ease but also rips part of the magical webbing. Three of the dire rats manage to move forward through the sticky mess and are soon closing in on the big fighter and Caerth. The other dire rats remain trapped in the _web_ spell, unable to move.

*OOC:* 1st group of dire rats (Escape Artist check [DC 10]) > 1d20+3=22 (success, can move 10 feet); 2nd group of dire rats (Escape Artist check [DC 25]) > 1d20+3=14 (failure) | Escape Artist check (DC 10) for the rat swarm > 1d20+2=13 (not high enough to move 5 feet)


----------



## Scott DeWar

"OOps, two escaped - I can get .. .that one!"

*RIIP! SPLAT!*


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth quickly fires an arrow at the other rat before switching to his massive spear for fighting up close.

"Nice one, Quinn," the druid compliments the chain fighter. He then braces himself, spear pointed towards the oncoming rats.









*OOC:*


Attack with longbow: [roll0]
Damage: [roll1]


----------



## Scotley

Phar unlimbers his own bow and lets fly at the first rat. 

OOC: [roll0] [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth quickly fires an arrow at the other rat before switching to his massive spear for fighting up close.
> 
> "Nice one, Quinn," the druid compliments the chain fighter. He then braces himself, spear pointed towards the oncoming rats.



Caerth's bow shot skewers one of the rats struggling forward towards him and the others.

The rat swarm continues to try to strugle forward, but cannot free itself. The mass of rats tries to gnaw its way free, and few do slip back into the narrow caves, but none of them can move forward towards the group.



Scotley said:


> Phar unlimbers his own bow and lets fly at the first rat.



The other dire rat coming forward is killed by Phar's own bow shot.


----------



## JustinCase

When none of the other rats come forward, Caerth looks as if he is thinking hard.

"Not normal," the half-orc whispers to himself, then continues louder so the others can hear.

"This is not normal rat behavior. Something is making them act different, more agressive. They are not starving, yet they attack us on sight!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Well, then. Let put these rodents of unusual size to rest then, before they try to bite us with those filthy teeth."

Attack
Attack: 1D20+14 = [9]+14 = 23;1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12

Damage
Damage 1; Damage 2: 2D4+7 = [4, 3]+7 = 14;2D4+7 = [1, 4]+7 = 12


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> "Well, then. Let put these rodents of unusual size to rest then, before they try to bite us with those filthy teeth."



Before any one can object, Quinn rips apart two more of the rats struggling in the _web_ spell.


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien remains in the back with the everburning torch held high. He keeps one on the bats above. A few of them flitter around but the bats remain near the cavern's ceiling.


----------



## Knightfall

The three remaining dire rats struggle in vain to escape the _web_ spell. The magic holds them tight while the rest of the swarm rats retreat down the right side corridor. Soon there is only the three dire rats left. The others are either dead or have fled.


----------



## JustinCase

Reaching forward with his spear, Caerth attempts to hit one of the remaining dire rats while still musing over the creatures' odd behavior.

"Could be magic. Or some sort of sickness. Or perhaps..."









*OOC:*



Attack with spear: [roll0]
Damage: [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Reaching forward with his spear, Caerth attempts to hit one of the remaining dire rats while still musing over the creatures' odd behavior.
> 
> "Could be magic. Or some sort of sickness. Or perhaps..."



Caerth's spear skewers one of the remaining rats. He pulls it off the web, as it remains impaled on his spear. It doesn't look mangy or frail. It fact, it looks plump like it's been feeding well.


----------



## Scotley

Phar rubs his chin thoughtfully and then puts his keen elven ears to use listening for the swarm to approach from some other direction. "I think it best we finish off the dire rat and get moving again. I suspect that we haven't seen the last of the swarm." 

OOC: Listen is +4 if needed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

JustinCase said:


> Reaching forward with his spear, Caerth attempts to hit one of the remaining dire rats while still musing over the creatures' odd behavior.
> 
> "Could be magic. Or some sort of sickness. Or perhaps..."



   ". . . . . perhaps. . . . .What?"  asks Quinn,his eyes watching the unusually aggressive creatures.


----------



## JustinCase

The half-orc shoots a quick glance towards Quinn. 

"Perhaps they are driven by some dark power. A demon,  possibly."

Caerth returns his gaze to the rats before adding, "Phar is right. Let's leave."


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar rubs his chin thoughtfully and then puts his keen elven ears to use listening for the swarm to approach from some other direction. "I think it best we finish off the dire rat and get moving again. I suspect that we haven't seen the last of the swarm."
> 
> OOC: Listen is +4 if needed.



"Agreed," Lorien asserts. He leads the way back out of the room towards the corridor they came in through, trusting Phar's ears.

As Phar listens for any signs of rats, he notes that there are sounds coming from the other side of the cavern's wall, near the opening. And he sees what looks like gaps in the rock face above. Not huge ones, but more than big enough for rats. His ears soon hear the telltale sound of the rats crawling along the caverns walls and can see a few of them appearing on the wall above them. Phar has just enough time to warn everyone before the swarm appears again.

*OOC:* Phar's Listen check >  1d20+4=23 (you just beat my Move Silently roll by 1) 



Scott DeWar said:


> ". . . . . perhaps. . . . .What?"  asks Quinn,his eyes watching the unusually aggressive creatures.





JustinCase said:


> The half-orc shoots a quick glance towards Quinn.
> 
> "Perhaps they are driven by some dark power. A demon,  possibly."
> 
> Caerth returns his gaze to the rats before adding, "Phar is right. Let's leave."



Everyone retreats from the cavern. Soon the noise from the rat swarm is noticeable to everyone, as it crawls along the wall of the cavern and down towards the uneven floor. The groups moves out of the way just before the swarm would have climbed down all over them.

"Eww, that's disgusting," Lorien notes.

The noise from the swarm causes many of the bats to become agitated. They begin to circle at the top of the cavern and shriek, which causes the rats to surge forward towards the heroes. Soon the bats are swarming through the cavern just as the group heads back out into the corridor.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I don't suppose there is a door or other barrier we can close?

Phar's eyes flash to the surrounding walls looking for his options even as his mind races to consider an appropriate spell.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar's eyes flash to the surrounding walls looking for his options even as his mind races to consider an appropriate spell.



The swarm of bats quickly moves towards the group. The bats easily engulf Phar and Lorien and block Quinn and Caerth's path out of the cavern into the corridor.

"Arrg!" Lorien cries out. "Get off you little bastards!"

*OOC:* PCs in the bat swarm get AoO but must also roll a DC 11 Fortitude save vs. the swarm's Distraction ability. Those that fail are nauseated for 1 round. Damage is an automatic 5 points (rolled on the OOC thread). Phar and Lorien also continue to bleed each round afterwards, losing 1 hp per round until magical healed or a successful Heal check (DC 10) is rolled to stop the bleeding. | Lorien's Fort save > [roll0]

Knowledge (nature) will be a PCs best bet for figuring out how best o deal with a swarm of creatures.


----------



## JustinCase

*OOC:*


Knowledge (nature): [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Knowledge (nature): [roll0]











*OOC:*


Caerth knows that the swarm see through blindsense and can detect anything within 20 feet of the swarm. As well, a swarm is immune to any spell or effect that targets a specific number of creatures (including single-target spells such as _disintegrate_), with the exception of mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects) if the swarm has an Intelligence score and a hive mind. A swarm takes half again as much damage (+50%) from spells or effects that affect an area, such as splash weapons and many evocation spells.

The bat swarm is immune to all weapon damage. However, Caerth knows a a lit torch will hurt the swarm and thrown lit lantern as well. Also, the energy from a flaming or frost weapon will do full damage even though the weapon itself won't.


----------



## JustinCase

"No weapons," Caerth shouts, trying to be heard above the noise of the creatures. "Use fire, or magic!"


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien thinks through his spells and wonders if there is anything that he could cast that will hurt the bats. He knows his everburning torch won't hurt them. It's flames have no heat. He wonders if _shatter_ would do something to them, but then decides to try to cast _dancing lights_. At the very least, the spell will give the group more light. The spell brings forth four globes of light shaped like will-o'-wisps, which rotate nearby around each other and shed light as lanterns. The bats don't seem to notice the spell's presence.

'Well, that didn't do anything!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I have no fire! Will a net work?"

Knowledge: Nature max 10: 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19 unskilled, so max roll of 10


----------



## JustinCase

"Don't know," Caerth replies as he moves his fingers over some of the magical plants the druid uses for spellcasting. Whispering some powerful words, increasing in volume, a slight breeze around the half-orc likewise increases in intensity until a sudden gust erupts. 









*OOC:*


Gust of Wind spell


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> "Don't know," Caerth replies as he moves his fingers over some of the magical plants the druid uses for spellcasting. Whispering some powerful words, increasing in volume, a slight breeze around the half-orc likewise increases in intensity until a sudden gust erupts.



Caerth aims the spell into the mass of bats all-around Lorien and Phar, which causes the bulk of the bats to be blown back into the corridor behind the two elves. The bulk of the swarm of bat are blown away into the corridor beyond. The winds cause them to slam into each other and the walls of the corridor.

"Whoa!" Lorien yells. "Warn me next time!" The elven bard cannot move in the _gust of wind_ and he loses his grip on his everburning torch.

*OOC:* Bat swarm is blown back [roll0] times 10 feet and takes [roll1] nonlethal damage. | Lorien doesn't take any damage but he can't move towards Caerth and he has a -4 on ranged attacks and Listen checks until Caerth's next turn.


----------



## Thateous

Aureus realized quickly this was not a fight she could contribute to. She saw an opportunity when Caerth blasted the bats away with a powerful wind gust. She took the opportunity and made a mad dash for the door, keeping low to slink past the powerful gusts emitting from the wizard and make a break for the door.


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn watches as Caerth blows away the bats. He uses the opportunity to slip by Lorien and Phar without realizing how intense the druid's spell would be.

*OOC:* [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], roll a Fortitude save (DC 15) for Quinn vs. the _gust of wind_ spell. He should make easily.



Thateous said:


> Aureus realized quickly this was not a fight she could contribute to. She saw an opportunity when Caerth blasted the bats away with a powerful wind gust. She took the opportunity and made a mad dash for the door, keeping low to slink past the powerful gusts emitting from the wizard and make a break for the door.



Making her move, Aureus dashes out of the cavern. She manages to keep her balance in the winds by moving on all fours. Once beyond the spell effect, she can see that the remaining bats are now swarming away from the group down the corridor towards the chasm. She soon finds herself near the other corridor that heads into another cavern she and the others haven't explored yet.


----------



## Knightfall

Phar can think of only one option that will effect the rat swarm that is now heading for Caerth, after Aureus gave the swarm the slip through the _gust of wind_. Gritting through the wind, the elven paragon casts a fireball into the swarm. He makes sure the flames don't touch Caerth. The fireball explodes into the rats, charring many of them. The remaining rats quickly retreat back towards their lair, completely discouraged.


----------



## Scott DeWar

OOC: fort save: 

Fort Save: 1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17


----------



## JustinCase

Looking up at the bats moving around the ceiling, Caerth hesitates for a moment as he mentally lists his prepared spells and their possible uses. Eventually reaches a decision and starts casting. 

On the ceiling, fast growing roots and vines appear that try to grasp the bats as they start panicking.


----------



## Scotley

Phar nods at Caerth's own efforts and nods. He gets out a torch and lights it just in case.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Looking up at the bats moving around the ceiling, Caerth hesitates for a moment as he mentally lists his prepared spells and their possible uses. Eventually reaches a decision and starts casting.
> 
> On the ceiling, fast growing roots and vines appear that try to grasp the bats as they start panicking.



Many of the bats are entwined by the druid's spell, but some many of them get free. A few screech in anger an fly down towards the druid, Lorien, and Phar. The bard manages to activate his cure wand* on himself, once, before the bats begin flapping around their heads.



Scott DeWar said:


> OOC: Quinn will still get the flock out.



Quinn exists the cavern just before Phar's fireball spell goes off, scattering the rats. Glancing back towards the cavern, he watches as Caerth studies the ceiling and then casts a spell. Quinn doesn't see the results, but he does hear many of the bats screech. Soon there are bats flapping around the trio left in the cavern, but there aren't as many as the fist group of bats. Quinn can pick out individual bats.



Scotley said:


> Phar nods at Caerth's own efforts and nods. He gets out a torch and lights it just in case.



Twelve bats descend from the ceiling towards Phar and the bard and the druid. They do not swarm. Instead they try to bite individually, but the nips are useless against the trio.

*OOC:* *Lorien's action for round 5 > [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

While the bats flap annoyingly around the trio's heads, a *loud* screech emanate from near the ceiling. Two large bats swoop down. One attacks Caerth while the other tries to bite Phar. Neither one manages to penetrate armor.


----------



## Knightfall

Upon seeing the massive bats, Lorien thinks about fleeing out of the cavern. But instead he realizes the group needs to go on the offensive. He steps back from the bats flapping around his head and begins to chant an old war song about and ancient battle called Campaign of Shattered Souls.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Oh, please, Now what?" Quinn turns around to see what the *LOUD SCREECH* was coming from, though he has gone too far to see what is going. A loud clank echos amoungst the screeches and chirps as he does an about face to join the tailing two members.


----------



## JustinCase

"Don't like bats anymore," Caerth mutters to himself as he once again starts casting a spell, this time calling on the very air he breathes, the wind that makes the bats fly, focusing it and calling across the planes to a creature with great affinity to this particular element. 

A roughly humansized being appears, tranlucent, almost as if it is mostly not there, consisting of the very air within the cavern. 









*OOC:*


Casting Summon Nature's Ally to summon an air elemental. If I'm not mistaken, it can act immediately. I'd like for it to attack the bats, especially the dire ones.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> "Don't like bats anymore," Caerth mutters to himself as he once again starts casting a spell, this time calling on the very air he breathes, the wind that makes the bats fly, focusing it and calling across the planes to a creature with great affinity to this particular element.
> 
> A roughly humansized being appears, translucent, almost as if it is mostly not there, consisting of the very air within the cavern.



It takes more than a few second for the air elemental to appear. The air swirls around Caerth as the planar being coalesces in front of him and he is forced to concentrate on the spell to ensure the casting forms properly. Hopefully, the dire bats won't interrupt his spell.

*OOC:* Spell's casting time is 1 round.


----------



## Thateous

Aureus was still flustered from the encounter with the swarms. She still felt out of her element but at least there were larger targets she could get to. She waited until one of the Dire Bats swooped in low before she attempted to tumble in and rend its underbelly.









*OOC:*



Tumble: 1d20+16 *18*
Attack Roll: 1d20+8 *22*
Damage: 1d6+3 *8*


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Aureus was still flustered from the encounter with the swarms. She still felt out of her element but at least there were larger targets she could get to. She waited until one of the Dire Bats swooped in low before she attempted to tumble in and rend its underbelly.



The large bat notices her but not until she's already tumbled in next to Phar and landed a deep gash to the beast's underside. The bat 'chirp-growls' at her. It's an anger and surreal sound.



Scott DeWar said:


> "Oh, please, Now what?" Quinn turns around to see what the *LOUD SCREECH* was coming from, though he has gone too far to see what is going. A loud clank echos amoungst the screeches and chirps as he does an about face to join the tailing two members.



Quinn comes back into the cavern's entry just in time to see Aureus tumble and rend the underbelly of a massive bat as it tries to swoop in on Phar. Another bat flaps over Caerth's head. chain in hand, Quinn reacts. The chain snaps out towards the bat attacking Caerth. The chain tears into its side and tears a bit of wing. The bat screeches loudly, scaring away some of the other bats flapping around.

"Ha! Take that," the big gladiator boasts.


----------



## Scotley

Phat nods thanks at Aureus and steps back before letting an arrow fly. 

[roll0] [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phat nods thanks at Aureus and steps back before letting an arrow fly.



The angle of his shot fails to find its mark at close range. The dire bat above him is surprisingly hard to hit wit the other bats flapping around in confusion.


----------



## Knightfall

The dire bat winging over Caerth finds an opening versus the druid and manages to bite down HARD on the half-orc's shoulder. The large animal's fangs dig deep into Caerth, drawing blood. At the same time, the other dire bat swoops in on Aureus and bites her on the arm. The wound is deep but not as bad as the one Caerth suffers.

*OOC:* Attack and damage rolls on the OOC thread. [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], you're up! Lorien will keep singing (+1 to attack and damage rolls).


----------



## JustinCase

The ferocious attack by the dire bat distracts Caerth in his casting; the half-orc tries to keep his focus on the spell, but it is just too painful. With a frustrated grunt, the druid lets go of the spell, watching helplessly as the almost-shaped elemental dissipated before his eyes.

With anger burning in his eyes, Caerth recalls an encounter with another creature, in another time and place, that made him feel this angry; a huge snake with endless coils of painful crushing. Instinctively, the druid starts changing his physical form, elongating, his arms and gear merging with his body which is starting to look scaly and slick. Within moments, there lies a large constrictor snake, coiling up and ready to strike, where Caerth was standing only moments ago.









*OOC:*


Using Wild Shape to turn into medium Constrictor Snake. This is a standard action that does not provoke AoO. Sadly, attacking will have to wait until my next turn, but I wish to ready an attack on any of the (dire) animals that come within range.

With changing form, regain hitpoints as if by a night's rest: +7hp

Temporary stats:
Str 17 (+3), Dex 17 (+3), Con 13 (+1), Int 12 (+1), Wis 16 (+3), Cha 11 (+0)
AC: 15 (+3 Dex, +2 natural)
Attack: Bite +8 (1d3+3), grapple +8, constrict
Special attacks: Constrict 1d3+4, Improved Grab
Skills: +4 on Hide, Listen, Spot; +8 on Balance, Climb, Swim; can always take 10 on Climb and Swim; can use either Dex or Str for Climb
Speed: 20ft, Climb 20ft, Swim 20ft
Special: Natural Spell (can cast spells while in Wild Shape)


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien watches as the two dire bats hurt his friends and he instinctively reaches for his bow. However, he soon realizes that he dropped it on the cavern floor after taking out his wand. He looks across the cavern to where it lies and shakes his head in disbelief. _Stupid_, he thinks. Watching Caerth wild shape into the snake seems to confuse the dire bat above it, for a moment.

Lorien stops singing and reenters the fray while drawing his longsword, risking the wrath of one of the dire bats, moving to help Caerth. It lashes out at him and he gets lucky. The bat hits a small rock formation instead of the bard. The bard strikes out with his sword and scores a hit against the flapping foe.


----------



## Thateous

Aureus took the scratch but tried to keep her wits about her. She baited the winged thing of childrens nightmares preparing to strike it as it came in to strike again.









*OOC:*



Tumble : 1D20+16 = [18]+16 = 34 Attack: 1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21 
Damage: 5D6+3 = [1, 1, 2, 1, 3]+3 = 11







Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Scott DeWar

Team work is what allows a gladiator to survive the arena, and Teamwork is what Quinn will try to use with Caerth to keep him alive.

Attack and damage

Attack/Damage 10 ft reach: 1D20+14 = [9]+14 = 23; 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15; 2D4+7 = [1, 3]+7 = 11; 2D4+7 = [1, 3]+7 = 11


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Team work is what allows a gladiator to survive the arena, and Teamwork is what Quinn will try to use with Caerth to keep him alive.



Quinn flicks the chain twice towards the dire bat harrying the half-orc druid. The first strike finds its mark but the second only rips through the air as the dire bat tries to gain altitude. The bat can't continue to fly, however. It crashes to the cavern floor, heavily injured. It makes a despondent sound as it tries to flap its wings.

The other dire bat screeches in anger.


----------



## Scotley

Phar takes aim at the angry Dire Bat and lest fly another arrow with hopes for a better shot given the bards inspiration. 

[roll0] [roll1]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: [roll0] [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar takes aim at the angry Dire Bat and lest fly another arrow with hopes for a better shot given the bards inspiration.



The arrow flies true and impacts the dire bat directly in the chest. The arrow sinks deep and the bat goes down in a heap, nearly landing on Phar. The elf can tell the bat is done fighting, as is the other one. Both are still alive but their anger has turned to fear, as they try to flap their wings to escape.

*OOC:* Critical Hit.


----------



## JustinCase

Seeing the dire bats unwilling to fight on, the snake that is Caerth looks up to the others, clearly wanting to speak but unable to do so. Instead, the serpent slithers to where the dire rats are still struggling to get out of the web spell, and starts hissing threateningly.









*OOC:*



Attempting Wild Empathy, with Bully Animal racial substitution (add STR instead of CHA to Wild Empathy checks), to cower the rats and make sure they do not attack us anymore.
1d20 plus druid level plus Strength modifier
[roll0]

_Edit_: Hmm, assuming they are hostile or unfriendly, it did not have any effect. Bummer.
_Edit 2:_ Also, I forgot my strength is lower in snake form, so it's actually 1 lower. Not that it makes any difference.

Temporary stats:
 Str 17 (+3), Dex 17 (+3), Con 13 (+1), Int 12 (+1), Wis 16 (+3), Cha 11 (+0)
 AC: 15 (+3 Dex, +2 natural)
 Attack: Bite +8 (1d3+3), grapple +8, constrict
 Special attacks: Constrict 1d3+4, Improved Grab
 Skills: +4 on Hide, Listen, Spot; +8 on Balance, Climb, Swim; can always take 10 on Climb and Swim; can use either Dex or Str for Climb
 Speed: 20ft, Climb 20ft, Swim 20ft
 Special: Natural Spell (can cast spells while in Wild Shape)


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Seeing the dire bats unwilling to fight on, the snake that is Caerth looks up to the others, clearly wanting to speak but unable to do so. Instead, the serpent slithers to where the dire rats are still struggling to get out of the web spell, and starts hissing threateningly.



While the two dire rats struggle in vain to escape the _web_ spell the rodents are not cowed by Caerth's hissing. Instead, it makes the trapped rat struggle more and squeal in anger. The other rat bristles its back up and tries to move towards Caerth, but the web continues to hold the dire rat back.

"Do not hurt any more of my servants, druid!" A squeaky voice rings out from somewhere deep in the narrow corridor. "Or I shall set the rest of my colony against you and the others. Now go away!"


----------



## Scotley

Phar scrambles back a step in a rather undignified manner are he tries to avoid the falling bat. He's just getting sorted out when the squeaky voice renders him in stunned mobility for an instant. "Um, we really don't want to hurt anyone, but we have reason to believe that a key we are bound to secure has come this way. If you can help us acquire the key we might even be able to offer some assistance to your servants."  Phar slips his bow back into the quiver to add emphasis to his words. Realizing he is not the best diplomat in the group he shoots an imploring glance at Lorien.

OOC: [roll0]


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth hesitates and opens his jaws, belatedly realizing he cannot talk while in the shape of a snake. Cautiously the druid slithers a few feet back from the dire rats and coiling up, ready to strike should he need to defend himself.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn looks at Phar like he is crazy when he puts the bow away, then with a hurt look he puts his own chain away.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar scrambles back a step in a rather undignified manner are he tries to avoid the falling bat. He's just getting sorted out when the squeaky voice renders him in stunned mobility for an instant. "Um, we really don't want to hurt anyone, but we have reason to believe that a key we are bound to secure has come this way. If you can help us acquire the key we might even be able to offer some assistance to your servants."  Phar slips his bow back into the quiver to add emphasis to his words. Realizing he is not the best diplomat in the group he shoots an imploring glance at Lorien.



Lorien knows that look. He wishes he knew about who or what he was dealing with, but he has an idea that this individual's connection to the rats is more than just master and servant. "You are both cunning and wise to see the benefit in speaking to us," the bard quickly adds. "You can see that we are strong but that your subjects can harm us, if it is required."

"Indeed they can," the voice squeaks.

"And I believe it, for I experienced it firsthand, but as my friend has already told you, there is no need for more hostility. We do not mean your kin any harm, sir rat. You have the word of Lorien Mornyano." Lorien plays hunch, waiting for a reply.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth hesitates and opens his jaws, belatedly realizing he cannot talk while in the shape of a snake. Cautiously the druid slithers a few feet back from the dire rats and coiling up, ready to strike should he need to defend himself.





Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn looks at Phar like he is crazy when he puts the bow away, then with a hurt look he puts his own chain away.



"You know what I am," the voice growls.

"I suspected," Lorien replies. "You are one with these rat. A wererat, most likely."

"I am Hornauer, King of Rats. And you have invaded my home, elf."

"We did not mean to disturb you and your kin. We were following a vision of one of your kind with a key. The key of a human who died here."

"The dead man who hangs on the signal tower," Hornauer says.

"No longer," Lorien replies. He can tell the King of Rats in engaged, interested in the conversation. "We have come to take him back to his kin, as well as the key, which is vital to his... mate's well being."

"I see. You wish to rob me as well. The key is mine. I will not give it up for just anything."

"I would never assume that you would do so, but we are glad to discover that it was found by one who knew its value. What do you want for it?"

"Hmm, a trade then," the voice becomes clearer and the group looks up to see Hornauer clinging to the wall of the cavern in hybrid form. The wererat descends the wall cautiously and then suddenly jumps down the rest of the way landing in front of Lorien. "First, the elf wizard must free my rats and promise not to cast any more spells here."

"He will agree," Lorien nods to Phar. Once the _web_ is dispersed, the dire rats scurry back down into their lair.

"Second, the druid must apologize to me for trying to scare my subjects," the wererat looks at Caerth. "In his true form."

"I'm sure I can convince him," Lorien says with a little less conviction.

"And I'd like some sort of trinket to replace the key," Hornauer insists. "A bag of gems, maybe, or a shiny magical item. Hmm, I like the look of that ring on your finger."

"I am sorry, but I cannot give up my family ring," Lorien replies. "But I do have this." The bard reaches into his handy haversack, which causes the wererat to flinch. A fine blade appears in his hand, as if out of nowhere.

"Do not try to trick me," Hornauer growls. He soon has the blade's edge under Lorien's nose.

"No trick," Lorien replies smoothly. "Just this," the bard holds up a bag and unties it. It is filled with fine jewelry. The wererat lowers his blade, his eyes transfixed on on the finery in the bag. "I normally wear these jewels when in the court of my king, but I'm sure he wouldn't mind if I gave them to you."

Before the wererat can answer, Cruel Justice speaks suddenly, _"He has Kang! You must get it from him!"_

The wererat backs up suddenly, once again alert. "Who said that? Where is this other companion of yours? How does he know of Kang?"

_"Cruel Justice, your timing sucks,"_ the bard thinks.

*OOC:* Rolled a 30 on Lorien's Diplomacy check (roll in the OOC thread). Hornauer went from hostile to indifferent.


----------



## Thateous

*"Kang!?"* Aueres says, puzzled by Cruel Justice's vocal outcry.

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Scotley

Phar dismisses his spell as requested and continues to try and look willing to compromise. He flinches at Cruel Justice's sudden outburst. He says to the sword, "I take it Kang is another weapon?"


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> *"Kang!?"* Aueres says, puzzled by Cruel Justice's vocal outcry.



_"Kang is there, in the wererat's hand. You must win it from him at any cost,"_ Cruel Justice brightens to fill more of the cavern with light.



Scotley said:


> Phar dismisses his spell as requested and continues to try and look willing to compromise. He flinches at Cruel Justice's sudden outburst. He says to the sword, "I take it Kang is another weapon?"



The wererat steps back from Aureus and Cruel Justice's light with one hand up in front of his eyes. "That sword speaks? How does it know the name of my weapon?"

Lorien steps between Aureus and Hornauer to block some of the light. "Cruel Justice is a sentient weapon, Hornauer. He is seeking other weapons like him. He thinks your blade is one of these weapons."

_"Kang, brother, I am here,"_ Cruel Justice speaks. _"Will you not speak to me?"_

"Kang does not speak, you crazy blade," Hornauer growls. "And turn off your light!"

"If it doesn't speak to you then how do you know it's name?" Lorien wonders if the wererat is lying.

"It's name is scrawled on the hilt in the Orc tongue, bard," the wererat replies. "Now make that blade douse that light!"

"Cruel Justice, stop it!"

_"No! Aureus! Kill the rat! Take Kang from it!"_

*OOC:* Thateous, make a Will save for Aureus vs. Cruel Justice's Ego Score (DC 19).


----------



## Thateous

*OOC:*


 wanted to at least tumble to block the rats exit but that would be unlawful of the strange lawful good rogue. Will: 1D20+7 = [6]+7 = 13








Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Thateous

Before Aureus realized it Cruel Justice was in her hand urging her to strike the were-rat. *"What are you doing! You can't just go around slicing up anyone in your way! Actions have consequences, even for sentient weapons. No turn out your light so that i might negotiate for kang. * she says sternly to the blade. She lowers the blade, and looks at the rat man. *"Sorry. Do you Elvin?"* she says in Elvin. *"Or perhaps Orc?"* she says in Orc.

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Before Aureus realized it Cruel Justice was in her hand urging her to strike the were-rat. *"What are you doing! You can't just go around slicing up anyone in your way! Actions have consequences, even for sentient weapons. No turn out your light so that i might negotiate for kang. * she says sternly to the blade.



The voice of the blade cries out in her mind but it is then silent. The light dims to just enough light for Quinn to see.

_"I- I am sorry, Aureus,"_ the sword finally says out loud in Elven. _"You are right, of course. There is no honor in attacking during a parlay. Offer my apologies to the ratman, and my hope that we can come to some sort of accord for Kang."_

"Stand at ease, everyone," Lorien implores. "There is no more need for hostility." The elf bard turns to Hornauer and tries to smooth things over. "The blade is over vigilant and always wishes to punish those who are guilty of some crime. He probably thinks Kang came to you through some sort of misdeed. I'm sure you didn't steal it. I'm sure it is yours by right."

*OOC:* Lorien's 2nd Diplomacy roll > Dang, the dice roller didn't work. | Since the wererat felt threatened by Cruel Justice, his attitude shifted to Unfriendly. DC 15 to go back to Indifferent; DC 25 for Friendly; and DC 40 for Helpful. Lorien gets a -2 circumstance penalty to the roll.



Thateous said:


> She lowers the blade, and looks at the rat man. *"Sorry. Do you Elvin?"* she says in Elvin. *"Or perhaps Orc?"* she says in Orc.



Hornauer refuses to lower his weapon, but he doesn't attack when he sees Aureus regain control of the intelligent weapon in her hand. Cruel Justice unnerves him, which is easy to tell. When Aureus speaks to him in Orc, he nods his head and motions to Cruel Justice. "You're sword is powerful," the wererat says in Orc. "And it is a smartblade. What did it just say to you?"


----------



## Thateous

*"Yes he is quite smart and can sometimes be a pain in my side as you just witnessed. He extends his apologies and realized the error of his actions. I too apologies for my momentary lack of control over him. We are only recently acquainted. Would you be willingto trade for Kang as well?"* Aureus said in Orc.


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> *"Yes he is quite smart and can sometimes be a pain in my side as you just witnessed. He extends his apologies and realized the error of his actions. I too apologies for my momentary lack of control over him. We are only recently acquainted. Would you be willing to trade for Kang as well?"* Aureus said in Orc.



"You want the key and my sword," Hornaurer replies in Orc. "The elf's bag of jewels will not be enough for both of them. I will want magic in return." He looks at Aureus' mithral shirt with a glint in his eye. "While your armor is very shiny, it does not suit me." He sheathes Kang and steps towards the female hutaakan. He peers at her clothes, eying her cloak. "I do like the cloak you are wearing. Very nice." The wererat looks at the others and notices a glint on Phar's finger. "Ooh, that is nice and shiny." Hornauer points to the elf paragon's magical ring. "I would take that or the cloak, along with the jewels for the key and Kang." He looks at the druid, still in his snake form, and glares at both Aureus and Lorien. "All I want from the druid is an apology for scaring my subjects. Snakes are our enemies and an apology from one who can turn into one will be good for me and my Queen."

Aureus can hear Cruel Justice in her mind urging her to give up her cloak. _It will be worth it in the long run, I promise,_ the sword whispers in her mind.

"I do not think your smartblade truly knows my Kang," the wererat adds. "It does not speak to me, but I do gain an extra sense with it in my hand. The sense of impending death in others. I will not give up that sense without the items and the apology. Hornauer steps back from the group and crosses his arms, waiting for their response.

*OOC:* Checking the PCs languages, besides Aureus, both Caerth and Phar can understand the current conversation.


----------



## Scotley

Phar speaks to Aureus as well, hoping the Wererat will no understand. "The rat wants the jewels as well as your cloak or my ring for the key and the blade. The cloak is less valuable than the ring. I would gladly give up any share of treasure and reward to help you replace it if you want to give it. If you feel you cannot I will give up my ring."  He shrugs, "We could try and take both by force, but time grows short and the outcome less certain. If we can complete our quest in moments and be away that would be worth much to us I think."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quin's Chain remains put away and he does his best to not show impatience.


----------



## Thateous

Aureus removes her cloak and takes the bag of jewels. She looks at the rat and says,* "I believe we have an agreement then."*


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth considers what to do. On the one hand, this selfstyled rat king is a perversion of nature, a lycanthrope twisting the rats' minds to suit his own nefarious purpose. On the other hand, the negatiations seemed to be successful and maybe this fight was not meant to be won through combat. 

The snake seems to sigh; a strange effect. Then he slowly rises, head growing and snout shortening, torso splitting into chest and arms, tail turning into legs. Soon the half-orc druid stands before them in his familiar shape. 

With an apologetic look to his allies, Caerth turns to Hornauer, nodding slightly. 

"My apologies, Hornauer, to you and the rats that live with you. They are strong and healthy, and I hope they stay that way."

Not knowing what to do next - the custom of shaking hands is alien to the druid, and either way it would not fit the situation - Caerth stands awkwardly for a moment, awaiting the wererat's response.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar speaks to Aureus as well, hoping the Wererat will no understand. "The rat wants the jewels as well as your cloak or my ring for the key and the blade. The cloak is less valuable than the ring. I would gladly give up any share of treasure and reward to help you replace it if you want to give it. If you feel you cannot I will give up my ring."  He shrugs, "We could try and take both by force, but time grows short and the outcome less certain. If we can complete our quest in moments and be away that would be worth much to us I think."



"I agree wholeheartedly," Lorien adds in Elven. "With the key and Lord Pendour's body, we have what we came for." 



Scott DeWar said:


> Quin's Chain remains put away and he does his best to not show impatience.



Lorien notes Quinn's discomfort and gives the big human a knowing nod before handing the jewels to Aureus and then stepping off to the side to let the negotiations finish.



Thateous said:


> Aureus removes her cloak and takes the bag of jewels. She looks at the rat and says,* "I believe we have an agreement then."*



"Almost," Hornauer looks at Caerth.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth considers what to do. On the one hand, this selfstyled rat king is a perversion of nature, a lycanthrope twisting the rats' minds to suit his own nefarious purpose. On the other hand, the negatiations seemed to be successful and maybe this fight was not meant to be won through combat.
> 
> The snake seems to sigh; a strange effect. Then he slowly rises, head growing and snout shortening, torso splitting into chest and arms, tail turning into legs. Soon the half-orc druid stands before them in his familiar shape.
> 
> With an apologetic look to his allies, Caerth turns to Hornauer, nodding slightly.
> 
> "My apologies, Hornauer, to you and the rats that live with you. They are strong and healthy, and I hope they stay that way."
> 
> Not knowing what to do next - the custom of shaking hands is alien to the druid, and either way it would not fit the situation - Caerth stands awkwardly for a moment, awaiting the wererat's response.



"How nice! Yes, that will do," the wererat says to Caerth in Orc with glee while his tail twitches. He turns back to Aureus "We do, indeed, have a deal furry woman."

He unclasps Kang from his belt and pulls the key out from a hidden pocket. He gathers them in one hand and exchanges them for the jewels and cloak at the exact same time. He puts the cloak on and is please with how he looks. He then rummages through the bag and picks out the rinks and places them on his bony fingers. "Very shiny," he says in Common with glee.

He looks at the heroes and his expression turns serious. "Now I ask you to please leave, quickly and quietly," the wererat asks firmly (and repeats in Orc for Aureus). "The last thing I want is to be discovered by any of those crazed crow cultists."

"Cultists? Do you mean the rooks?" Lorien asks.

"No, not the rooks," the wererat replies confused. "Oh, you do not know about them. Damn! I shouldn't have said anything!" He grumbles to himself before continuing, "Hmm, if you wish to know more, elf singer, you could hand over that ring of yours."

"No, that's okay," Lorien replies. "We should be going. We have a key to return."

"Yes, yes, go," the wererat says waving his hands. "And quickly, before my servants decided they'd rather try eating you again." He tucks the bag of jewels under his ratty clothes and heads back towards his hidey-hole.


----------



## Scotley

Phar quirks an eyebrow at the comment on cultists, but decides that the wererat has enough of their goods for one day. "I believe it is time to move on once more."


----------



## JustinCase

"Cultists?" Caerth mumbles, but does not press the issue. He would much rather they move on, and nods his agreement to Phar's comment. The half-orc turns to leave the room.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn backs out, not fully trusting the rat.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar quirks an eyebrow at the comment on cultists, but decides that the wererat has enough of their goods for one day. "I believe it is time to move on once more."



"Agreed," Lorien says.



JustinCase said:


> "Cultists?" Caerth mumbles, but does not press the issue. He would much rather they move on, and nods his agreement to Phar's comment. The half-orc turns to leave the room.





Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn backs out, not fully trusting the rat.



The wererat shifts to his rat form and disappears into the small corridor near the back of the cavern. The way back through to the stone bridge across the chasm is uneventful, although the group is on high alert for these 'cultists' that Hornauer referred to. Could he have been baiting the heroes? There is no time to wonder about that now. Crossing the cavern, there is a fluttering of bat wings from somewhere. Lorien tense and then says, "Gods, we have to get out of here."

No bats attack and group heads back through the door and into the old tower of Gurnard's Head. The group heads back up to the abandoned chapel where they left the dead body of Lord Pendour. It has not been disturbed and there is no more signs of rook-harpies in the tower. Taking up the body, the group heads back out the way they came. With Aureus' rope of climbing, it is a simple matter to make your way out the tower's crumbling window and down onto the island's  cliff area. The path across the ledge to the doorway to the spiral stone stairway to the grotto below is clear. The sky is calm but overcast. There is a bit of mist in the air.

"This feels too easy," Lorien mumbles.

Moving together and watching for danger, the group heads for the doorway. Half the way across a *caw* calls out and weapons are drawn. But no attack comes. Looking around you see the culprit. A lone crow sits on a rocky outcropping. It caws again. Moving forward, the group heads down the stairs pass where the undead guardians had fired their crossbows at them and all the way down to the grotto.

A single scragling sits on the edge of the water eating its dead kin. It hisses at the heroes and dives back down into the grotto's clear waters and disappears from sight. The boat is moored where it was left and sits still on the clam waters. The only sound is the echo of the baby scrag diving into the water and the ripples hitting the boat.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn looks nervously about as hes says, "This is indeed disturbingly easy, we should all be at the ready for anything."  he pulls his spiked chain off its strap and continues to look about.


----------



## Thateous

Aureus makes her way back from wence they came, all the while in deep conversation with Cruel Justice. _ "What do you remember of your previous wielder and how did you end up stuck in a rock? What do you know of Kang, or perhaps you'd like to tell me yourself?"_ directing the second question at Kang.

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth whistles, hoping that Screech the owl knows whether the area is truly clear, and secretly hoping that its presence will scare away the crow. 

The black bird was just another animal, but under the circumstances the druid would rather have no crows around.


----------



## Scotley

Phar is unusually quiet as the make their way back to the boat. He shudders viably once as the pass the holes where the undead crossbowmen savaged them. He holds his bow ready and considers taking a shot at crow, but it hardly seems worth an arrow. "Speed is our ally now I think let us take the boat."


----------



## Knightfall

*Back in the Grotto*



JustinCase said:


> Caerth whistles, hoping that Screech the owl knows whether the area is truly clear, and secretly hoping that its presence will scare away the crow.
> 
> The black bird was just another animal, but under the circumstances the druid would rather have no crows around.



Screech comes when called and, indeed, when he appears the crow makes a hasty retreat. Once in the grotto, the bird hoots when it sees the young scrag and when the water troll dives into the water, Screech flaps over to the boat and lands on the bow. It hoots again and flaps his wings.

Caerth can feel that Screech is nervous about something and it's not the scrag. The bird wings back to Caerth's arm and climbs up onto his shoulder. The bird is on high alert.




Thateous said:


> Aureus makes her way back from wence they came, all the while in deep conversation with Cruel Justice. _ "What do you remember of your previous wielder and how did you end up stuck in a rock? What do you know of Kang, or perhaps you'd like to tell me yourself?"_ directing the second question at Kang.



Cruel Justice speaks to Aureus telepathically. _"My previous wielder was a good warrior, but he and I clashed about morality. His heart was pure but he was to forgiving of those that broke laws. He and I rarely spoke. He did take good care of me, however, and we fought bravely together against the rooks before he fell. And I fell from the tower's heights when he died and found myself embedded in the stone where you found me.

"As for Kang, he is the quiet sort and likely won't speak to you. He, like myself is a Star Arm. We were forged from a magical rock that fell from the sky. There are five of us and we are all intelligent, if not moral. Kang is the least moral among us. Yet, he is still my brother and we have a desire to be together. He is happy, although he will not share you with me. You should pass him to one of the others."_

*OOC:* Whoops, I forgot to mention that Cruel Justice is made from adamantine, and so is Kang, although he is so encrusted with dirt it is impossible to see. Kang needs a good cleaning. 

Aureus can sense that Kang is touched by evil, but she cannot sense anything else about the weapon. If she tries to weild the magical stiletto dagger, she gains one negative level (as would any good character). That makes both Caerth or Quinn the best choices to weild Kang amongst the PCs. Lorien could as well, but it would not be ideal.)




Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn looks nervously about as hes says, "This is indeed disturbingly easy, we should all be at the ready for anything."  he pulls his spiked chain off its strap and continues to look about.



Quinn remains on alert on the edge of the quiet grotto. The dancing shadows on the walls remind him of the bats in the cavern, which makes him look up inadvertently. There aren't any bat but shadows are a bit unnerving.

*OCC:* Did you want to make official Listen and Spot checks?

"I'm not worried about that scrag, unless there are many more of them, but we should be careful," Lorien says. He notes Screech's behavior and once the bird is back with Caerth he says to the druid. "He seems nervous. Can you sense anything through him?"




Scotley said:


> Phar is unusually quiet as the make their way back to the boat. He shudders viably once as the pass the holes where the undead crossbowmen savaged them. He holds his bow ready and considers taking a shot at crow, but it hardly seems worth an arrow. "Speed is our ally now I think let us take the boat."



After Screech flies back to Caerth, Phar moves over towards the boat, but he doesn't untie it right away. He sense his familair is nearby, eating a mouse. He almost forgot about her/him *(?)*. The bird is somewhere outside the grotto. Phar can sense that the bird is annoyed with him but is also worried — not about Phar but about something else that it sees. The bird feels threatened but doesn't seem to be in immediate danger.

Lorien notes the look on Phar's face. "What is it?"

*OOC:* What's your familiar's name again?


----------



## Scotley

Phar turns to Lorien and speaks quietly, "Featar (male hawk fyi) senses some danger. A bit of caution may be in order." Phar's eyes seek for trouble as he speaks. 

OOC: [roll0]


----------



## Thateous

Aureus dips Kang in the water and cleans the blade while speaking with Cruel Justice. _"So what exactly is your agenda, and can you speak to Kang's agenda? My apologies for all the questions. Since we've found you there's been little down time to understand each other."_


----------



## Scott DeWar

Official listen and spot:

spot and listen: 1D20+1 = [8]+1 = 9;1D20+1 = [5]+1 = 6
i hear nothink, i see nothink, i know nothink!


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth hesitates. 

"Screech senses something wrong, too. I just can't seem to understand what he tries to warn us about, though."

The half-orc druid carefully scans the environs, alert for any threats. 









*OOC:*


Spot: [roll0]
Listen: [roll1]

Also, Caerth isn't likely to wield Kang, a metal blade. He's more a wood person, being a druid.


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Aureus dips Kang in the water and cleans the blade while speaking with Cruel Justice. _"So what exactly is your agenda, and can you speak to Kang's agenda? My apologies for all the questions. Since we've found you there's been little down time to understand each other."_



The blade`s adamantine is soon exposed but still a bit tarnished. Kang has been in filth so long that it will likely take a good oiling to clean it properly.

_"My goal has always been to defeat the guilty. To punish those that have broken the laws of the land. Good and evil aren't as important as the law, but good is usually better for society. But when good lets corruption fester, then darkness can balance the equation, although it rarely does. No, it is better to stick to the laws, even if unjust, in order to root out the guilty and punish them accordingly. That is my purpose.

"Kang is more dedicated to the ideals of either 'mercy' or 'murder' depending on your point of view. Kang kills and it is often-"_ Cruel Justice stops speaking internally and brightens its light. *"Beware, Aureus, there is danger in the water!"*

Aureus comes out of her reverie with the inteiigent blade and glances towards the grotto's water. She notes that Phar and the others are studying the grotto intensely, looking for danger.



Scotley said:


> Phar turns to Lorien and speaks quietly, "Featar senses some danger. A bit of caution may be in order." Phar's eyes seek for trouble as he speaks.



Phar immediately spots what is upsetting Featar, just at the edge of the grotto. The fins of several sharks are circling the entrance. They seem to be hunting.



Scott DeWar said:


> occ: Official listen and spot:
> 
> spot and listen: 1D20+1 = [8]+1 = 9;1D20+1 = [5]+1 = 6
> i hear nothink, i see nothink, i know nothink!



While keeping an eye out for baby scrags, Quinn notes a splashing sound that isn't a scrag. He sees that Phar is watching something in the water just outside the grotto. Then he sees it too. Sharks swimming back and forth.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth hesitates.
> 
> "Screech senses something wrong, too. I just can't seem to understand what he tries to warn us about, though."
> 
> The half-orc druid carefully scans the environs, alert for any threats.



Caerth easily detects the sharks at the edge of the grotto. He sees two fins in the water. Then all of a sudden one of them turns and rushes into the grotto at full speed. The large shark dives deep and snaps at a young scrag that comes out of its hidden place, for a second. The shark barely misses causing the little scrag to flee back into a hidden place.

Another one of the juvenile scrags swims away and upward and then climbs up into the boat and stares down into the water hissing. The young aquatic troll then sees the group standing there, watching him. It lets out a sound that could be a yelp and tries to crawl out onto a nearby outcropping, but it falls into the water.

The shark rushes the little scrag and easily snatches it up in its jaws and tears it to pieces. Caerth has seen sharks do this to seals but never to something like a scrag. The shark doesn't seem interested in eating the scarg, just killing it.

The ichor in the water causes the shark to frenzy and soon the other shark is swimming into the grotto and thumping against the boat and then diving down to seek more scrags. The sharks cause the young scrags to panic and soon the water is churning with a dozen of the little beasties, as they try to escape the sharks in the grotto.

Five of them manage to climb up out of the water where they come face to face with the group. Two hiss from within the boat while two others climb out right near the heroes` feet. The fifth one find purchase on the outcropping that the other young scrag tried to climb up on. It picks up several loose pebbles and instinctively throws them at the sharks in the water. Then, all of a sudden a trident flashes out from somewhere unseen and skewers the scrag, pinning it to the wall.

There is a howl of primal joy that echoes through the grotto. Whatever made it is either invisible or so stealthy that the group cannot see it or hear its movements. Two more tridents flash out. The first just passes over Lorien's head and clangs off the rock behind. "Gods! That was close!"

The second trident catches Quinn unaware, as he watches the sharks in the water. It flashes out of the shadows near the grotto's entrance and slices his arm, nearly entangling with his chain. The trident falls to the ground in front of him where one of the scrags is crawling out of the water. It looks at the wepaon, considering its options. There is another primal howl and this time, the group can see the source.

A medium-sized humanoid, thing, is clinging to the inside of the grotto's rocky wall. It seems to be sticking to the wall, half facing the group. It's torso is above the water and visible, but it's lower half is nearly invisible in the water. It's head is covered in scraggly hair and it carries another trident on its back. It's body is covered in shells that look like barnacles encrusting it. It's face is covered by the shell of a long-dead sea creature and it's eyes peer through holes that have been hollowed out of the shell. It howls again and two others of its kind suddenly appear, as almost out of nowhere. One comes through the grotto's opening being pulled along by a third shark while the third humanoid appears at the edge of the ledge, clinging to the wall, half submerged.

*OOC:* Roll Initiative!

*Surprise Round attack vs. Lorien:* Thrown Trident > 1d20+10=11 (misses flat-footed AC)
*Surprise Round attack vs Quinn:* Thrown Trident > 1d20+10=22 (hits flat-footed AC); Damage > 1d8+2=3 (nuts, I rolled a 1.  )


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn grunts at the pain of getting hit, but more anger at whatever threw it.

Initiative: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth was already alert, and the half-orc shoots an arrow at the first sight of their opponent. 









*OOC:*


Attack with longbow: [roll0]
Damage: [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth was already alert, and the half-orc shoots an arrow at the first sight of their opponent.



The arrow flies true over the water and into the torso of one of the humanoids. It, he, yells in anger. Caerth senses a familiarity regarding these creatures, but he's not sure where he might have heard of them before. It wasn't his mentor. No, it from someone else, if her could only remember...

*OOC:* This would be a Knowledge (local) check, if you (or anyone else) choose to roll.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The gladiator considers the arena he is in: All of his compatriots are in the boat, sharks in the water, scrags are in the boat and some sort of enemy who throws tridents while hard to see. Taking his trusty chain in hand he sees the scrags as the threat to be dealt wit first, the sharks will have to wait for his justice.

Then it occurs to him where he has seen the trident throwers before, a long time ago! as he is fighting the scrags he inform everyone what he remembers. 

*Quinn's Result*
Quinn's memory flashes back to his time in the arena. He once fought a  match against aquatic opponents in a flooded coliseum. Most of them were  just animals, but the main draw that day was a single warrior who  looked exactly like the ones Quinn is facing now. This had been in his  earliest days fighting for the crowd, and he remembers that it took four  men to kill even one of these creatures. It was called a Koalinth, a  type of aquatic goblinoid that was covered in shell armor and could  blend with the water, making it nearly invisible to the untrained eye. 						
Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...e-Crow-God-pbp-Game-OOC-2/page8#ixzz4gAcPu92h
​

Attack/Damage
Attack/Damage 10 ft reach: 1D20+14 = [7]+14 = 21;1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14;2D4+7 = [1, 2]+7 = 10;2D4+7 = [4, 1]+7 = 12


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> The gladiator considers the arena he is in: All of his compatriots are in the boat, sharks in the water, scrags are in the boat and some sort of enemy who throws tridents while hard to see. Taking his trusty chain in hand he sees the scrags as the threat to be dealt wit first, the sharks will have to wait for his justice.
> 
> Then it occurs to him where he has seen the trident throwers before, a long time ago! as he is fighting the scrags he inform everyone what he remembers.
> 
> _*Quinn's Result*
> Quinn's memory flashes back to his time in the arena. He once fought a  match against aquatic opponents in a flooded coliseum. Most of them were  just animals, but the main draw that day was a single warrior who  looked exactly like the ones Quinn is facing now. This had been in his  earliest days fighting for the crowd, and he remembers that it took four  men to kill even one of these creatures. It was called a Koalinth, a  type of aquatic goblinoid that was covered in shell armor and could  blend with the water, making it nearly invisible to the untrained eye._



Quinn's chain snaps out at the scrag closest to him and the weapon tears into the young aquatic giant both times with brutal efficiency. The scrag's head whips back from the first impact and the second one cuts it nearly in half. It's eyes go dark and it slips back into the water.

Lorien considers his options. He looks at the creature Quinn calls a koalinth. He tries to remember if he's heard of them in stories or myth but nothing comes to mind. But, if they are goblinoids, he should be able to charm or hold one of them. The bard steps back from the boat where two of the scrags have hid themselves from the sharks. They seem to fear the sharks and the koalinths more than Lorien and Phar, who stands next to the bard. The two of them had nearly gotten into the boat before the attack happened.

He fixes his gaze on the koalinth that hangs on the grotto's wall near the boat dock and hopes it understands Common. "Hear me, sea-goblin, you are being deceived by your senses. We are not your enemies. You must aid us against the scrags."

The koalinth stops suddenly, as if it was going to attack Caerth. Instead, it trains its eyes on the scrags in the boat as they climb out of the boat towards Lorien and Phar. The two scrags attack the two elves in unison. The first one bites the bard's arm while the second one misses the elf paragon's leg.

The third scrag scrambling up near Quinn and Caerth tries to bite the half-orc druid's foot, but its teeth only scrape stone.

"Ow! You see, they attack us!" Lorien begs slyly. "Help us and we will help you."

The koalinth believes this elf for some reason and howls at the scrags attacking him new friends. He takes aim with his trident and throws it at the scrag that bit the elf-friend. That phrase feels odd in his mind, but he knows it is true. The trident flashes through the air while he dives and swims masterfully through the water. He comes up near the boat and grabs the end of his trident and yanks it from the scrag.

"NO! Kill the elfspawn you fool!" His mentor yells at him. He doesn't understand why he'd call his new friend that. This elf was different than the rest of its kind.

"Damn you, you blasted elfmage," the koalinth yells at Lorien. "I will deal with you myself!" He pulls caerth' arrow out and dives into the water, dissappearing for several moments before coming up near Lorien with his second trident at the ready. He drives the weapon at the bard but Lorien manages to block it with his longsword, but just barely. The bard is still feeling the effects of the centipede's attack.

"Kill the orc-man," the koalinth leader orders his other hunter. "He is too dangerous."

The last of the koalinth's nods to his mentor and urges his shark towards the dock. He climbs on its back and then jumps at Caerth with his trident out in front of him like a spear. He howls as he drives his weapon into the half-orc druid.

The scrag near Caerth yelps in fear and scrambles away from the two combatants and tries to reach the stairs behind them.

*OOC:* Lorien's Bardic Knowledge check > 1d20+10=16+2=18; Lorien casts charm person on the nearest koalinth; Koalinth's Will saving throw > 1d20+3=9 (failure)

*Scrags attack Lorien and Phar:* vs Lorien > 1d20+2=21 (hit); vs. Phar > 1d20+2=11 (miss); Damage vs. Lorien > 1d3=3

*Scrag attacks Caerth:* 1d20+2=12 (miss)

*Koalinth #1 swimming charge vs. Lorien:* 1d20+8+2=12 (miss)

*Koalinth #2 attacks scrag:* 1d20+10=26 (hit); Damage > 1d8+2=9

*Kaolinth #3:* Jump check > 1d20+2+2=21 (success); Attack roll vs. Caerth > 1d20+8=21 (hit); Damage > 1d8+2=9


----------



## Thateous

Aureus tumbles behind the scrag attacking Caerth and tries a low sweeping slash.








*OOC:*



Attack w/ cruel justice and flank: 1d20+6 *20*
Damage with sneak.: 1d6+4d6+3 *21*
Tumble: 1d20+16 *23* 







Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Aureus tumbles behind the scrag attacking Caerth and tries a low sweeping slash.



The scrag doesn't even see the attack coming  Aureus' strike kills the creature with gusto. *"Guilty,"* Cruel Justice says as it cuts into it and the aquatic troll's head comes off its body.


----------



## Knightfall

In the water, two of the sharks attack and kill two of the smaller scrags. The third shark tries to bite one of the scrags in the boat but only chews on wood.


----------



## Knightfall

*Acting for Scotley, plus Quinn's AoO*

Quinn sees an opening and snaps his chain at the koalinth attacking Lorien. He catches the sea-goblin unaware. *"Ha!"

OOC:* Quinn's AoO vs. the Koalinth Leader > 1d20+14=21 (hit); Damage > 2d4+7=13

Phar takes a step back away from the scrag trying to bite his foot and takes aim at the aquatic troll with his elvencraft bow. Then, at the last moment, he switches targets and fires at the koalinth attacking Lorien. Phar knows that the bard's charm on the other koalinth might be the best advantage they have with som nay arrayed against them. His shot hits the sea-goblin hard in the chest. The aquatic humanoid nearly drops its trident as it cluthes at its chest.

"Arrrrg!"

"Stop attacking each other!" the charmed koalinth yells. "The scrags are our enemies not each others."

"Shut up, you fool!"

*OOC:* Phar's attack > 1d20+10=22 (hit); Damage > 1d8+1=9 (max. damage!)


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth grimaces through the pain of the trident piercing his flesh. Dropping his bow, the half-orc grabs his massive spear and tries to skewer the aquatic goblin that hit him in return, stabbing as if he was a viper and the spearpoint his lethal fangs striking swiftly and deadly.









*OOC:*


For some reason, I cannot access the RG from my phone. I'll see what I can do about it when I get back to my computer. Could you add the appropriate modifiers please?

Attack: [roll0]
Damage: [roll1]


----------



## JustinCase

*OOC:*


Nevermind, I found it. Attack is +9, damage is 1d8+5. I rolled the wrong die, so here's the right one for damage: [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth grimaces through the pain of the trident piercing his flesh. Dropping his bow, the half-orc grabs his massive spear and tries to skewer the aquatic goblin that hit him in return, stabbing as if he was a viper and the spearpoint his lethal fangs striking swiftly and deadly.



Caerth is unable to get his spear to connect with the sea-goblin due to the awkward angle. The koalinth uses his trident to block the strike and it snickers at him through it shell mask. "Do better, orc, or you will die quickly."


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn changes targets and snaps his chain twice at the sea-goblin attacking the half-orc druid. The first strike cracks the koalinth's shoulders while the second one just misses its head.

"Stop it!" The charmed koalinth yells. He looks at Lorien with unease. 'Something isn't right here,' he thinks to himself. Then his mind clears. He looks at Lorien with rage. "YOU!"

"Oh oh," Lorien says. He has only moments to act, he steps toward the boat and draws his sword. He swings the koalinth and hopes he connects. He surprises the koalinth hunter and slices a gash along the aquatic goblin's shoulder.

"You are going to pay for that!" The koalinth screams.

The scrags in the boat sense the tide turning and they rush the koalinth from behind, trying to bite the sea-goblin. Their attacks don't penetrate his shell armor and he kicks one for good measure. "Get off of me, prey."

"Kill them all!" His mentor yells. The koalinth leader quickly slips back down into the water where he grabs a hold of one the sharks and dives down with it.

"Yes mentor," the formerly charmed koalinth replies.

He moves from the boat towards Lorien and strikes out with his trident. He catches Lorien in the side, but it is a glancing blow.

"Nice try," Lorien says with a smirk. "But you're going to have to do better than that goblin."

The koalinth fighting Caerth strikes out again with its trident and scores another hit but it is a weak one, as the sea-goblin cannot find the right angle with so little space.

*OOC:* Charmed koalinth gets a new save > 1d20+3=16 (saves) | Lorien's attack > 1d20+7=24 (hit); Damage > 1d8+2=5 | Scrags attack koalinth [x2] > 1d20+4=5 (miss), 1d20+4=17 (miss) | Koalinth attacks Lorien > 1d20+8=21 (hit); Damage > 1d8+2=4 | Koalinth attacks Caerth > 1d20+8=19 (hit); Damage > 1d8+2=3


----------



## Thateous

Aureus shifts her weight slightly in preparation for another tumble when she notices that the scrags have started attacking the Koalinth. She pauses for a second, deciding to let the conflict play out, and takes up a defensive stance.


----------



## Knightfall

As Aureus waits, the sharks in the water, sensing blood, rise up to the surface to attack. One strikes out at one of the two scrags attacking the koalinth that had been charmed. The large predator's teeth barely miss snapping up the scrag and it yelps in fear. Another of the three sharks rises up near the dock and tries to clamp onto Quinn's leg with its wide mouth. The stone and wood of the dock blocks its bite and it slides back into the water. Aureus doesn't see the other shark.

Phar takes aim at the koalinth attacking Lorien and fires his bow. The arrow misses his target and nearly slices into the scrag behind the sea-goblin.


----------



## JustinCase

With a grunt of frustration at missing the strange creature, Caerth feints with one step to his left before stabbing at the kualinth with his spear again. 

"Foul creatures!" the half-orc mutters. 









*OOC:*


Five-foot step, then attack: [roll0]
Damage: [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> With a grunt of frustration at missing the strange creature, Caerth feints with one step to his left before stabbing at the kualinth with his spear again.
> 
> "Foul creatures!" the half-orc mutters.



This time, Caerth's spear finds its mark and pierces deep into the sea-goblin's side. The koalinth grunts and growls back at the half-orc druid. "We shall die together, orc."


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn holds for a second then flashes out his chain at the sea-goblin battling Caerth. The wicked weapon slams into the koalinth twice and blood spews into the water beyond. The koalinth gurgles in pain and then falls back into the water.

"One down,"  Lorien says as he tries to skewer the other sea-goblin. His blade only finds boat. "Damn it!"

The two scrags continue to try to hurt the the sea-goblin. They try to bite its back and head without success. As Caerth watches the sea-goblin fall into the water, he notes that there is now an unnatural darkness in the deepest part of the water. He can no longer see the the leader who dove down or the shark that carried it away. Instead he sees a circle of pitch black water that circles once and then moves towards the opening of the grotto and back out into the open sea.

The other koalinth sees its companion fall and decides that it is too outnumbered to continue this fight. It dives into the water and swims towards the inky darkness. The other two sharks continue to circle in the water for a moment bumping into the boat.

*OOC:* Lorien's longsword attack > 1d20+7=10 (miss) | Scrags' attacks > 1d20+4=7 (miss), 1d20+4=11 (miss)


----------



## Thateous

Aureus moves between Phar and the attackers and enters a defensive stance. In Elven Aureus says, *"Don't let up, let me be your shield, it's all I can do in this situation."*


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Aureus moves between Phar and the attackers and enters a defensive stance. In Elven Aureus says, *"Don't let up, let me be your shield, it's all I can do in this situation."*



As Aureus moves to shield Phar, she notes that one of the sharks moves to the swimming koalinth and allows him to grab ahold of its fin. The shark swims quickly from the grotto leaving one shark circling in the water around it's dead companion. The animal seems to be in a frenzied state and it slams into the boat trying to sink it. It's attack in ineffective.


----------



## Scotley

Phar nods his thanks at Aureus, deeply moved by the selflessness of the act. He carefully lines up a shot at one of the scrags in the boat and lets the arrow fly. 

OOC: [roll0] [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar nods his thanks at Aureus, deeply moved by the selflessness of the act. He carefully lines up a shot at one of the scrags in the boat and lets the arrow fly.



Phar's shot is lined up perfectly. However, when the shark hits the boat, it causes the two scrags to lurch. The arrow would have hit where the scarg had been, but instead, it sinks into the wood of the boat.


----------



## JustinCase

Switching back to his bow, Caerth hesitates for only a second. 

He knows the scrags are hostile, but they did attack those dangerous goblins. The sharks were helping the koalinth, although the last shark in sight is difficult to hit in the water. 

The half-orc aims for the scrags. 









*OOC:*


Attack with longbow: [roll0]
Damage: [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Switching back to his bow, Caerth hesitates for only a second.
> 
> He knows the scrags are hostile, but they did attack those dangerous goblins. The sharks were helping the koalinth, although the last shark in sight is difficult to hit in the water.
> 
> The half-orc aims for the scrags.



Caerth's shot finds its mark against the closest scrag in the boat. The arrow sinks into its rubber flesh with a 'pfft'. The juvenile scrag growls and snaps at the arrow lodged into its chest.

A moment later, Quinn steps up next to Caerth and snap out at the same scrag with his chain. The chain crushes and tears the young sea giant's head. It howls and then falls over onto the edge of boat. Quinn reels in and whips out his chain a second time and catches the second scrag in the shoulder. The scrag yelps in pain and looks to the water, trying to decided what to do next. The shark continues to circle.

Lorien steps partly onto the boat and tries to slice open the scrag's guts. His sword thumps into the edge of the boat instead. 

It kicks its dead sibling out of the boat and then tries to scramble past Lorien onto the dock. Lorien slices out with his sword and this time he connects with the desperate scrag. The blow stops the young sea giant cold and then Quinn takes advantage and snaps out his chain once again. The scrag is sliced and pummeled and drops dead into the water.

*"Gotcha!"* Quinn yells.

*OOC:* Lorien's AoO > 1d20+7=19, Damage > 1d8+2=8; Quinn's AoO > 1d20+14=23 (hit), Damage > 2d4+7=10


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus watches the scrags fall into the water where the first one is snatched up by the shark and torn to bits. The shark continues to circle in the water but it doesn't harry the group on the dock. It feeds on the scrags and eventually tears into the other dead juvenile, if left alone. After another minute, it stops circling and swims out of the grotto.


----------



## JustinCase

Relieved the danger seems to be gone, Caerth sighs.

*"Everyone alright?"*

The half-orc will heal anyone who asks with his wand, tending the wounds if needed.

*"What were those creatures?"*


----------



## Scotley

Phar reddens slightly at the half-orc's superior marksmanship, but his wounded elven pride is overwhelmed by his pleasure at their victory. He considers his companion's questions. "I am well enough. As to those creatures..." he knits his brows in concentration. 

OOC: [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Relieved the danger seems to be gone, Caerth sighs.
> 
> *"Everyone alright?"*
> 
> The half-orc will heal anyone who asks with his wand, tending the wounds if needed.



"I'll live," Lorien replies with a sigh. He is more sore than hurt. "I still a cure spell, if something else comes up." The bard looks at the boat to make sure it won't sink and holds his nose at the smell of mixed goblin and scrag blood all over it. "This boat is going to need a good cleaning." The bard looks into the water to make sure there aren't any signs of more 'baby' scrags before he uses some of the grotto's sea water to clean off the worst of the ichor. The boat still remains a bloody mess.

Lorien also notes that the water in the grotto is rising. The opening into it will be blocked soon. "The tide is coming in, we need to go, now. Or we're going to be stuck here until it goes out again."



> *"What were those creatures?"*





Scotley said:


> Phar reddens slightly at the half-orc's superior marksmanship, but his wounded elven pride is overwhelmed by his pleasure at their victory. He considers his companion's questions. "I am well enough. As to those creatures..." he knits his brows in concentration.



Phar remember's Quinn saying something about the sea-goblins, as the fight as going on. He had said the word koalinth, but the big man hadn't been able to go into more details before the melee became all-encompassing.

"Quinn called them koalinths," Lorien says.

Phar quickly remembers where he'd heard that name before. _'There are many types of goblins in this world, young Minvelepharadan. Hobgoblins, for example, are one of the most prolific on Kulan. They live almost everywhere, even in the seas.'

'There are see goblins?'_ Phar remembers asking.

_'Yes, hirao,'_ his teacher had replied. _'The hobgoblins of the sea are some of the most vicious of the breed -- the koalinth. Unlike the hobgoblins that live in Harqual's Far south, they are almost feral in their behavior and completely evil in their nature. Their hunters are terrible to behold. They wear makes made of bone or coral, and they are fierce in combat. One or two are a handful. A whole pod of them can be overwhelming.'_

*OOC:* Hirao means student. (I might have mentioned this before, but I can't remember.)


----------



## Scotley

Phar's eyes flicker as he remembers. "Koalinth. Fierce seagoing kin of the hobgoblin. My old teacher spoke of them as fearsome feral warriors and I have to say he spoke true."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth shrugs. 

*"Nasty creatures. No reason to attack us."*

The half-orc druid looks around to see if the boats are still capable of carrying the group.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"That is what I remember the same, Phar". Looking at the arena warrior, it seems he was just barely scratched. "it took 4 of us in a water filled arena to take one down when all of us were standing in the water too. As you saw, they can become camoflaged when water


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar's eyes flicker as he remembers. "Koalinth. Fierce seagoing kin of the hobgoblin. My old teacher spoke of them as fearsome feral warriors and I have to say he spoke true."





Scott DeWar said:


> "That is what I remember the same, Phar". Looking at the arena warrior, it seems he was just barely scratched. "it took 4 of us in a water filled arena to take one down when all of us were standing in the water too. As you saw, they can become camoflaged when water



"Hopefully, they won't come back," Lorien adds. "But I'll be glad to be off this island and back on the coast and as quickly as possible."



JustinCase said:


> Caerth shrugs.
> 
> *"Nasty creatures. No reason to attack us."*
> 
> The half-orc druid looks around to see if the boats are still capable of carrying the group.



Caerth finds that the boat that brought them to Gurnard's Head is still seaworthy although the ichor from the dead scrags and koalinths has stained it a dark haze of grusome colors. It will be a smelly journey back to the pier on the beach near Carnell. Hopefully there won't be any more surprises. The other launch that the mercenaries stole is in better condition and less smelly.

The group places Lord Pendour's wrapped body in the bottom of the second boat and two scramble into it and three into the other and untie them from the dock. The opening to the grotto is shrinking as the tide comes in and soon all are rowing to be through the opening before you all have to duck your heads.

The two launches glides out of the grotto on the rising tidewater and all keep a wary eye out for the remaining koalinth and their shark allies. If they are out there in the sea, they are remaining hidden from view. The day turns to night as you follow the long, sinking sandbar back towards the beachhead and Carnell's pier. The cliffs of the Strandlands rise above you and it feels like forever since you've seen them, even though it has only been two days. The water becomes choppy as you near the beachhead.

As you approach the pier, your strokes with the oars become longer and more urgent. The time that Lady Pendour was given by her blackmailer is almost up. The tide has come in so far that the two launches easily glides up next to the long wharf. You tie up the two large boats and remove Lord Pendour's body from the second one. You all carry him on your shoulders, as an honor guard carrying the lord home.

At the end of the pier, you come to Yorick's old shack. Someone appears to have been reorganizing it. The webs from the sand spiders have all been cleared away and new timbers have been nailed up to replace the older boards that had been rotting. There is a wisp of smoke coming from the lone chimney on the side of building closest to the cliff-face.

Someone inside hums a somber tune of respect. Lorien doesn't recognize it but it is moving, regardless. He begins whistling it in time with the unknown person. The the humming stops.

"Eh, who is there?" A voice asks with a touch of concern. "If you're here to rent  boat, you'll have to wait or come back. Both the launches are gone. One was taken by thieves while the other was loaned to some heroes who have gone off to Gurnard's Head on some mission." The person inside the shack seems to be moving around with a purpose. "They are due back soon, as I understand it. And if you're looking for my uncle, you will find his grave overlooking the cliff. And if you're here to rob me, you'll find me more than capable of defending myself."

The heavy burlap curtain covering the doorway parts and end of a short sword sticks out and then quickly disappears back inside. "Now, state your intentions or be off with you!"


----------



## Scotley

Phar smiles at the gruff greeting. "Well, I for one expected a more hospitable welcome upon returning not only the boat rented, but the one stolen. They do perhaps need a bit of cleaning, but otherwise are no worse for the wear."  He raps the door of the shack with the end of his bow. "Now come and secure your boats lest the float away. We must return the body of the fallen lord of this land to its rightful home."


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar smiles at the gruff greeting. "Well, I for one expected a more hospitable welcome upon returning not only the boat rented, but the one stolen. They do perhaps need a bit of cleaning, but otherwise are no worse for the wear."  He raps the door of the shack with the end of his bow. "Now come and secure your boats lest the float away. We must return the body of the fallen lord of this land to its rightful home."



The man behind the voice appears through the burlap curtain. His features don't seem to match the gruff voice you heard. He is barely into his thirties and his eyes are bright and lively. He still holds the sword in his hand -- a bit unsteady. He notes the body of Lord Pendour and then sees the launches.

"I - I am sorry for my rudeness," he says with a odd smile. He sheathes his blade and sighes in relaxation. "Sir Gareth told me to be wary while down here alone. And with night approaching, I didn't know what to expect. I am Quinten. Quinten Mohren. I understand it was you who killed the sand spiders that killed my uncle and helped with his burial. I thank you."

"While we never met him, the villagers said he was a good man," Lorien replies. "I am sorry for your loss."

"He was a good man," Quinten says while rubbing the back of his neck. "Although why he left this to me, I'll never know." He goes to inspect the launches. "Whoa, that's a terrible smell!" He backs away from the boat that was bled on by the scrags and sea goblins. "You ran afoul of somthing out there, eh?"

"Young scrags and so much worse," Loriens says with a sigh. "But we really need to go."

"Yes," Quinten replies. "Go ahead. And let Sir Gareth know that you brought back both boats. He's set aside a small reward for their recovery. I thank you."

He bows to them and goes back to his work.

It takes all of you to get Lord Pendour's body back up to the village. The way up the cliff is very steep and eventually Caerth and Quinn are forced to take turns shouldering the man's body. At the top, you find several people at the edge of the village waiting. A young boy points towards you as you approach with the fallen lord's body -- carried once again with dignity. Sir Gareth stands next to the boy along with the man you know as Timmins.

"You made it back!" Gareth says with vigor. "And just in time, too. The deadline is almost here. Did you find the key too?" He looks at Timmins. "We should give them a hand."

He and Timmins move to help take some of the weight literally off Phar and Lorien's shoulders.

"Thanks," Lorien says. He is near exhaustion.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth, uneasy as he finds himself surrounded by people again, stays silent while the body is given over to Timmins and Gareth. 

Not sure what to do next, the half-orc looks around to see if any animals are willing to talk to him. They're easier than people. At least, people he doesn't know. Caerth realizes that he is rather comfortable around his companions. 

With an awkward smile, Caerth looks fondly at those he just fought rats, giant centipedes, and aquatic hobgoblins with.


----------



## Scotley

Phar stands straight and tall once more as the burden is taken from him. He moves with the solemnity the occasion demands. "Yes, our mission was successful, though it was a near thing. There were many dangerous foes in the old structure. We were not able to dispatch them all."


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth, uneasy as he finds himself surrounded by people again, stays silent while the body is given over to Timmins and Gareth.
> 
> Not sure what to do next, the half-orc looks around to see if any animals are willing to talk to him. They're easier than people. At least, people he doesn't know. Caerth realizes that he is rather comfortable around his companions.
> 
> With an awkward smile, Caerth looks fondly at those he just fought rats, giant centipedes, and aquatic hobgoblins with.



Caerth sees an old goat lying off to one side of the main road passing through the village. It is dozing. A small cat walks along the top edge of an old house. It seems to be eying several chickens in a nearby coop.

Lorien returns Caerth's smile with one of his own and a short laugh. He understands the big druid's meaning. The elf bard sighs, finally relaxed.

"It's good to be back here," he says to no one in particular.



Scotley said:


> Phar stands straight and tall once more as the burden is taken from him. He moves with the solemnity the occasion demands. "Yes, our mission was successful, though it was a near thing. There were many dangerous foes in the old structure. We were not able to dispatch them all."



"Well, we did tell you that there would be danger out there, but you all came back and you all don't look like your going to die this minute, eh, so well done," Gareth  replies as he and Timmins carry the body up the road and into the village square.

Many of the locals gather around to see the fallen lord's body and say a prayer for him. They are quite respectful and two other men help carry the dead ruler up the northern road. When the entourage reaches the side road that leads to Pendour Manor, several guards, including Raius are waiting for them. Word traveled quickly to the manor. The guards take up the body and carry it the rest of the way to the manor with quiet dignity. The citizen's of Carnell follow behind solemnly.

Lady Elisabeth Pendour, her daughter, Lady Melantha, and Lord Gar Ebal wait at the the door to the manor watching in silence. Then the young girl begins sobbing. Her mother hushes her and orders her to 'remain dignified'. There are many wet eyes in the crowd, as well. The Captain of the House, Sir Ghal, exits the manor and orders the guards to place Lord Pendour's body on a raised dais, which has been placed on the right side of the entryway. He inspects the body and then nods to Her Ladyship.

"It is indeed him," Ghal says.

"I had hoped that his death had been a fiction," Lady Pendour says quietly. Then she looks at the crowd. "Our fallen lord has been returned to us by these brave champions. We will honor him and them at the appropriate time tomorrow. Lord Pendour's body will remain here under guard. Tell all that they are free to come and say their prayers to the gods in his honor until dawn."

The crowd murmurs in approval and many of them thank the group before or after saying a short prayer for Lord Pendour. Even Lord Ebal nods his approval towards them.

Lady Pendour waves you all forward after most of the people have gone back to their homes. "You have done as you promised, and I thank you for bringing him back to us. Please follow us inside where we can discuss your experiences out on Gurnard's Head and, other things."

Raius and Sir Ghal usher the group into Pendour Manor. You all find yourself back in the manor's main hall. Besides Lady Pendour, Lady Melantha, Lord Ebal, and Sir Ghal, you are also joined by a young man in his early twenties. He sits next to Lady Melantha and tries to comfort her.

Raius closes the halls doors and stands guard outside.

"This is Lord Xander Chartrese of Belporte. He is to be my daughter's future husband," Lady Pendour introduces the young man next to her daughter.

"I am honored to meet you all," Lord Alexander says to them with a curt nod. He is distracted by trying to keep his future bride's emotions under check.

"Perhaps you should have her taken to her room," Lord Ebal suggests to his son, Sir Ghal. "This would be tough for her to hear."

"N-no, I want to stay," Lady Melantha insists.

"Are you sure, my darling?" Lord Alexander asks. "No one will think less of you, if this is too much for you."

"I am sure beloved," she replies strokes his face. "F-father would not want me to hide in my chambers like a sullen child. If I am to be a lady of Belporte, I must learn to grieve with dignity and hear about the dangers of the world."

"Indeed," Lady Pendour says. She looks at the heroes. "The key. I have already heard that you have it." She and the others wait for it to be shown.

*OOC:* I've forgotten which of the PCs has the key.


----------



## Thateous

Aureus retrieves the key from one of the many pouches on her belt. She extends her arm for one of the guards to accept it. Her poor command of the common tongue makes her think twice about speaking. She looks to her companions to try and convey the message she's sure they are all feeling right now.


----------



## Scotley

Phar watches solemnly as Aureus passes over the hard one key. "We were able to secure this key with some difficulty. Sometimes the smallest things are the most challenging. I trust this will resolve your problem?"


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth shifts his weight from one leg to the other, then reversing after several moments. The half-orc druid is clearly uncomfortable with the ceremonious ways so-called sophisticated people act, so instead he keeps quiet, observes and hopes he doesn't offend. 

When Aureus produces the key, Caerth stiffens slightly, remembering the hardships he and his companions suffered. He even apologized to a wererat! Even those who turned their backs on civilization sometimes cling to what they perceive to be proper ways of behaving, it seems. 

The half-orc sighs. He should return to his master soon, not only to get back to a place he feels more comfortable, but also to atone for the sin Cruel Justice has shown him. 

Another sigh. How he yearns for the simple truths of nature.


----------



## Knightfall

*And here we go!*



JustinCase said:


> Caerth shifts his weight from one leg to the other, then reversing after several moments. The half-orc druid is clearly uncomfortable with the ceremonious ways so-called sophisticated people act, so instead he keeps quiet, observes and hopes he doesn't offend.



If any of those gathered in the hall notice his discomfort, they do not stare at Caerth or do anything to make him feel uncomfortable. In his discomfort, his eyes linger on the young nobleman seated next to Lady Melantha. There is something in Lord Xander's posture that tells the big druid that he to is a bit uncomfortable with the situation as well. He is distracted by the young miss and her emotional condition, which is probably normal for someone of his ilk.



Thateous said:


> Aureus retrieves the key from one of the many pouches on her belt. She extends her arm for one of the guards to accept it. Her poor command of the common tongue makes her think twice about speaking. She looks to her companions to try and convey the message she's sure they are all feeling right now.





Scotley said:


> Phar watches solemnly as Aureus passes over the hard one key. "We were able to secure this key with some difficulty. Sometimes the smallest things are the most challenging. I trust this will resolve your problem?"



"I have every hope that it will keep this blackmailer at bay," Lady Pendour replies. "At the very least, I will know what is hidden in the crypt before deciding to hand it over to this fiend or not."

"Without it," Sir Ghal adds. "This blackmailer won't be able to get to whatever is sealed in there. Personally, I think we should find out what is in there, and if it could cause the Pendour Family trouble, destroy it. Or, at least, seal it away somewhere else the blackmailer won't be able to find it."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> When Aureus produces the key, Caerth stiffens slightly, remembering the hardships he and his companions suffered. He even apologized to a wererat! Even those who turned their backs on civilization sometimes cling to what they perceive to be proper ways of behaving, it seems.
> 
> The half-orc sighs. He should return to his master soon, not only to get back to a place he feels more comfortable, but also to atone for the sin Cruel Justice has shown him.
> 
> Another sigh. How he yearns for the simple truths of nature.



"That still leaves the same problem," Lord Gar Ebal says to his son. "Whoever this bastard is has access to secrets that cannot get out." He looks at Lady Pendour with great concern. "If what you told me is true, the blackmailer could ruin you and your family line. The entire estate could be lost not to mention your titles, and if the Gerousia considers it treason, you and your daughter could be banished or even executed."

"No, that cannot happen," Lord Alexander protests loudly. He looks at Lady Melantha with devotion and a bit of fear. "I cannot lose you, my love."

"Her marriage to you should protect her, Lord Alexander." Lady Pendour assures. "As for me, I cannot hide behind my husband's renown from the sins of his father and his father before him."

"We should not talk of this any more..." Lord Ebal looks at the heroes. "In mixed company."

"Father!"

Lord Ebal looks at Lorien and shakes his head. "I am sorry to say such things, but we must be practical. The less you know the better." He sighs and stands, pacing. "I admit I was wrong about you. You have done the impossible and brought hope back to Carnell. However, if you hear too much, you could be at risk from this blackmailer. I'm sure whoever it is has learned of your trip to the fortress and knows that you have come back successfully, or will soon." He looks at Phar this time. "If you stay, you will likely have to deal with a wrathful unknown person who will want you dead for getting in the way."

"I doubt they will just run away," Sir Ghal says. "And we could use all the help we can get in the coming days. Violence is real possibility if this fiend doesn't get what he or she wants."

"Do you have any ideal who this person is?" Lorien asks.

Lady Pendour sighs. "None."

"The blackmail message arrived through magic and was untraceable through divination." Sir Ghal adds. "The key is our best hope. We unseal the crypt and either hide or destroy what is hidden inside."

"It could be the history of my family, for good or bad," Lady Melantha says quietly. "It should not be destroyed."

"I will decide once I have seen it for myself," Lady Pendour insists. She stands, grabs the key off the table, and slips it into a small pouch, which she ties to her wrist. "But not until after I bury my husband. The blackmailer is likely pondering what to do next, and I will take that time to honor the Pendour name while it still has some."

She turns to Lord Ebal. "These heroes have done as they said they would. Pay them the 100 gold each they are owed and for any other expenses they require while in Carnell. And if they stay longer, that payment of their expenses will continue."

"As you wish, Your Ladyship," Lord Ebal bows to her. She thanks each of the group individually before gathering up her daughter and heading out of the hall. Lord Alexander goes with them, as does Sir Ghal.

Lord Ebal watches his son go with concern. He takes note of the look on Lorien's face. "My son will not leave her side until this matter is resolved. I worry for his safety... and his purity." A dry smile breaks across the man's face, for a second. "Now, I owe you some gold and I will be glad to pay it. Come with me."

Lord Ebal leads you out of the hall toward's his personal office.


----------



## Scotley

Phar responds to the words of concern about the violence of the blackmailer. "If this fiendish person had the power to overcome us with arms he or she would not need to rely on Blackmail and concealment. I for one will stay as long as you have need of me. I would not tax your hospitality unduly, but I will stay as long as my presence will serve some need here. I do not like the methods of your foe and would see said enemy thwarted."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth nods when Phar begins to speak, not really listening to the words but glad that someone he knows is talking. The half-orc follows Lord Ebal to his office and unless offered a seat, he stands there waiting.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar responds to the words of concern about the violence of the blackmailer. "If this fiendish person had the power to overcome us with arms he or she would not need to rely on Blackmail and concealment. I for one will stay as long as you have need of me. I would not tax your hospitality unduly, but I will stay as long as my presence will serve some need here. I do not like the methods of your foe and would see said enemy thwarted."





JustinCase said:


> Caerth nods when Phar begins to speak, not really listening to the words but glad that someone he knows is talking.



Lady Pendour thanks Phar for his strong words of reassurance that he will remain and help face the blackmailer. Sir Ghal nods his approval before escorting the lady of Carnell from the hall.



> The half-orc follows Lord Ebal to his office and unless offered a seat, he stands there waiting.



The guard, Raius, follows the group down the corridor to the office of Lord Ebal. He chats casually with Lorien about what the group faced out at the old tower. He is shocked that there were so many challenges.

"We may have to take a closer look at Gurnard's Head and what might be infecting its bowels."

"If you send more soldiers out there, you need to make sure they are very careful," Lorien replies.

Once inside the office, Lord Ebal orders Raius to close the door behind him and to "stay and listen."

Once the door is shut, the Master Seneschal gathers the required writs from the group and pays them the 100 gold each they are owed. He notes the coins are noted in his ledger and counts out each payment carefully before putting each payment in a fine pouch, tied with a silk string. The pouches are stamped with the same symbols as that on the coins -- a balanced scale and a male head, which Lorien knows is the effigy of one of the founders of the Strandlands.

Once the group has been paid, Lord Ebal relaxes once again. "100 ironweights for each. Paid in full." He sits back in his chair and stretches. "You did so well, I'm tempted to put you all on the manor's payroll. However, funds are just to low for me to justify hiring you on permanently. Your living expenses will be paid while you remain, as Lady Pendour wishes, but that is as far as I can go, until the blackmailer has been thwarted."

Lod Ebal looks at Raius. "I'm assigning you to work alongside these fine people while they are in Carnell and to watch out for them when the situation calls for it." Lord Ebal notes a quizzical look on Lorien's face. "Yes, I know you probably don't need his help, but having one of the guards with you at all times should help when dealing with the locals. While most of them admire you, there could be malcontents."

"It will be good having him along," Lorien replies while glancing at Phar. "We can always use another set of eyes."

"Yes, and Raius knows Carnell well and is schooled in etiquette. Besides, he needs the practice."

Raius shifts uncomfortable at the thought of being overly diplomatic. It's not hard to pick up, even for the untrained. "I will do my very best to serve."

"We're glad to have you," Lorien nods to the guard. He wonders quietly whether or not Lord Ebal still doesn't trust them completely.

"Good, good," Lord Ebal say with a wry smile. "Now, as for Gurnard's Head, I'm very concerned with what you found there. The wererat you mentioned is troubling but what is worse are these supposed cultists the beastman mentioned. If there are cultists controlling the depths of that rocky cay, they will have to be put to the sword. We might need you all to go back and deal with them. And the ratman must be dealt with, as well. I will not have lycanthrope running around loose out there. He could infect half the population of Carnell with one bite."

He looks at Caerth and the others, "I'm assuming you have no problem ousting him from his lair? I know you made a deal with him to get the key, but this Hornauer must leave Gurnard's Head and the Strandlands. The senate would be very unhappy to learn that a wererat is loose in the freeholds."

"We shouldn't assume that he is the only one," Raius adds. "Wererat are like, well, rats. Where there is one, there are many."

"We only saw him," Lorien says. "But I can't say whether or not there are more of his kind out there. He was willing to be diplomatic, once he realized we might kill all his 'rat' subjects."

"Any one of those rats could also have been a wererat," Lord Ebal replies. He shudders. "While I'm willing to make a deal with him to leave the island, if he doesn't agree, he will be evicted by force or put in the grave."

"I vote for the grave," Raius says firmly.

Aye, I do too," Lord Ebal looks at Phar. "If you and your friends go back out there, we will pay you all whatever we can. I could also offer you the tower as payment. It would need to be rebuilt, but I'm not sure Lady Pendour would pay for that. If there are cultist out there and other monsters, I declare that whatever you find on the island is yours free and clear, even if it is tied to the history of Carnell. However, if you come across an artifact that is tied to the senate in any way, you'll have to give it up. Well, that or pay for it."

Lord Ebal sighs and stretches before standing up. "I'm getting to old for this kind of trouble," he groans. "The stress of this blackmailer has already tied me in knots, and now there are more threats to face... but not tonight." He yawns. "I suggest you get some sleep while you can. The funeral for Lord Pendour will take place just after dawn. Raius knows the formalities you will need to learn, but don't worry about it too much. This will be more somber than stately."

"There will be a few things they need to know," Raius muses while rubbing his chin. "But I'll make sure they're prepared. A the very least, they'll need a bath and some clean clothes."

"Aye," Lord Ebal wrinkles his nose. He looks at Caerth. "By the way, your mentor Aeron needs to see you for some reason. He seemed concerned, but it can probably wait until dawn. He'll be at the funeral, most likely." The Master Seneschal steps out from behind his desk and grasps each one of them on both arms with his palms facing down. "I wish you all good night."

Lord Ebal seems much older to your eyes now, as he exits his office. He gathers up an old gnarled walking stick and sets off to his own bedchamber.

"I'm sure Rosemergy has your rooms at the Gurnard's Arm ready for you," Raius notes as the group exits the office. "I will come with you and keep watch in the common room, just in case."
==========
*OOC:* Okay, so at this point, you guys are free to write your own descriptions for the night ahead. Be as creative as you want. You have free reign. If Caerth wants to go see Aeron right away, that's fine, but I won't respond again until next week. Assume that Raius keeps watch until the wee hours of the morning. He won't be tired however, as he was planning to be patrolling that night.

My next post will be at the funeral just after dawn. Someone important won't be there, for some reason. It's a mystery...


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth feels uncomfortable at the thought of killing Hornauer the wererat unprovoked, but his uneasiness at societal etiquette prevents the druid from speaking out. Instead, he looks nervously at his companions, waiting for them to say anything. If nobody does, Caerth sulks for the rest of the day, not saying what is on his mind.

Instead, the half-orc exits the office with the others, then says simply, *"Need to do something. Won't be long."*

Moving outside, Caerth breathes in the outside air in relief. Whistling into the night, the druid calls to his brown owl Screech and when it lands on a branch nearby, they have a little conversation in hoots and chirps, impossible for outsiders to understand. What is obvious, however, is the fondness between the two creatures, as they recount each other's adventures. Then, Caerth nods suddenly, and stands up while Screech flies away in utter silence like only owls can. The druid starts walking in the same direction, trying to remain as silent but accepting that his footsteps will always be louder than those soft and supple wings.









*OOC:*


Caerth is going to Aeron right away. He wants to seek atonement from his mentor, which Cruel Justice has urged him to. Plus, he knows that Aeron will be around few people.


----------



## Scotley

Phar slips the payment into his pouch and thanks Lord Ebal. 

At the words about ousting the Wererat his lips tighten. _I suppose it must be done. The tower seemed a fitting enough home for one such as him, but such places cannot abide in sight of civilized lands._ "I do not think we have learned all the secrets of the tower. No doubt we will have to return." 

As the old lord departs melancholia returns to Phar's face. _The lives of humans are so short and yet they accomplish much. _

Once away he watches Caerth and the Owl, before launching his own winged friend into the air with orders to return to the Gurnard's Arms before first light. The interaction between wizard and hawk is more formal and less affectionate than that of Druid and Owl, but equally close. 

Now Raius might I trouble you for a bit of advice. I would find an able fletcher. I find my quiver is nearly bare after our excursion to the tower. I would see it filled again before more trouble is visited upon us. 


Once his stock of arrows is replenished he eagerly returns to the inn for a much needed bath and a hearty meal. These needs attended to he bits his companions good evening and retires to his room with a flagon of mulled wine to relax, brush out his long pale hair and read a bit before falling into a revery until an hour before dawn when he rises and reviews his spell books then dresses in freshly laundered clothes for the funeral.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth feels uncomfortable at the thought of killing Hornauer the wererat unprovoked, but his uneasiness at societal etiquette prevents the druid from speaking out. Instead, he looks nervously at his companions, waiting for them to say anything. If nobody does, Caerth sulks for the rest of the day, not saying what is on his mind.
> 
> Instead, the half-orc exits the office with the others, then says simply, *"Need to do something. Won't be long."*
> 
> Moving outside, Caerth breathes in the outside air in relief. Whistling into the night, the druid calls to his brown owl Screech and when it lands on a branch nearby, they have a little conversation in hoots and chirps, impossible for outsiders to understand. What is obvious, however, is the fondness between the two creatures, as they recount each other's adventures. Then, Caerth nods suddenly, and stands up while Screech flies away in utter silence like only owls can. The druid starts walking in the same direction, trying to remain as silent but accepting that his footsteps will always be louder than those soft and supple wings.



Lorien watches the big druid go. He senses that Caerth has something important to say to old Aeron, but he doesn't ask. If the half-orc wishes to tell them about it afterwards, Lorien will listen intently. If not, he will respect the druid's privacy, as he's done for Aeron since being in Carnell.

The bard remembers back to that time when Aeron was a youngster... Lorien shakes his head. If Aeron wants Caerth to know about his past, he'll tell Caerth himself.



Scotley said:


> Phar slips the payment into his pouch and thanks Lord Ebal.
> 
> At the words about ousting the Wererat his lips tighten. _I suppose it must be done. The tower seemed a fitting enough home for one such as him, but such places cannot abide in sight of civilized lands._ "I do not think we have learned all the secrets of the tower. No doubt we will have to return."
> 
> As the old lord departs melancholia returns to Phar's face. _The lives of humans are so short and yet they accomplish much. _



"I agree. There is more to uncover out there," Lorien says. The bard stifles a yawn and realizes that he might actually need more rest than the revery will provide. He is still fatigued from the effects of the centipede's venom. He'll need several days rest before he'll recover completely.

He wanders out of the manor towards the inn. _I hope I get there before I fall over_, he thinks. He makes it, barely. The patron, Timmins, helps him up the stairs while Rosie rushes up before them to prepare his room.

"Have someone wake me at dawn," he mumbles to Rosie. "F-for the f-funeral."

"Hush now," Rosie coos while patting him on the cheek. "Rest now."



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Once away he watches Caerth and the Owl, before launching his own winged friend into the air with orders to return to the Gurnard's Arms before first light. The interaction between wizard and hawk is more formal and less affectionate than that of Druid and Owl, but equally close.
> 
> Now Raius might I trouble you for a bit of advice. I would find an able fletcher. I find my quiver is nearly bare after our excursion to the tower. I would see it filled again before more trouble is visited upon us.



"We have a small armory here in the manor. I'm sure we can spare a good quiver of arrows. While the arrows won't be magical, the quality is quite good," Raius leads Phar through a doorway and down some stone steps. At the bottom is a short corridor that ends in a locked iron gate. Raius produces a key and unlocks it for Phar. "Mabon Bronzethegn makes all our soldier's arrows. If you want something custom made, he could make you something in about a week. Carnell isn't big enough to have a fletcher. You could travel to Belporte and get something faster, but you'd still have to ride there and back." He rubs his chin thoughtfully. "There is also the garrison at Fort Symas to the west. It has a very skilled fletcher, but it's a military stronghold that caters more to the Senate's soldiers. You'd have to have a writ signed by Lady Pendour."

Raius shrugs his shoulders and enters the small armory. Phar notes that there isn't much in the small room, which is less than 10-feet deep. The young soldier digs through a pile of old leathers and furs until he pulls out a beat up leather quiver that has been tied together with rawhide strips. He unbinds it and presents it to Phar. "I hope these are good enough," he says politely. "They're old but stout."

Phar can see that they are indeed stout. The wood is petrified Ingleoak and the arrowheads are made from the tusk of some ancient animal, a mammoth perhaps. Raius sees that Phar thinks they might be too valuable and holds his hand up to stop Phar from objecting.

"You have asked for my aid and I have given it," he says. "Lady Pendour will not object to you having these arrows. No one has thought to claim them for generations, and they are not dear to the family. The shafts are as good as any I've ever used, and you will find them equal to anything that a smith would make now. While there isn't any magic in them, the arrows are believed to be spiritual in nature. Take them and use them to protect Carnell."

He passes the quiver to Phar.

*OOC:* The arrows are considered masterwork despite the primitive materials used to craft them.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Caerth is going to Aeron right away. He wants to seek atonement from his mentor, which Cruel Justice has urged him to. Plus, he knows that Aeron will be around few people.



While Lorien was being helped to bed, Caerth was making his way quickly to Aeron's home beyond the environs of Carnell. The old hermit likes his privacy, but he is never surly towards the locals. Even when young human lads snicker at him and his awkward clothes, Aeron just smiles and paces by them proudly. The man always walks with aplomb but without any sense of arrogance.

He is a humble man who taught Caerth how to be humble. So, it burns in the half-orc's gut that he fell so far from grace in his mentor's eyes that day. The smell of the blood and the combination of thrill and guilt over the dying stag's torment. He never told Aeron what had happened and had put it out of his mind until Cruel Justice had probed his mind. Now, it haunted him and he knew he had to confess.

Aeron greets him warmly as the half-orc druid comes to his mentor's home. It's his home too. He hopes it still will be after he tells Aeron about the stag. The man soon notes Caerth's troubled features. "What is it? Did one of your companions die?

Caerth shakes his head and tells Aeron about Cruel Justice and the vision the sword made him relive. His mentor's face remains stoic while he stands and listens throughout Caerth's tale about the stag and what he did. Once the big druid finishes, the elder man sighs and shakes his head. He looks like he's going to start pacing. Instead he sits in his favorite wooden chair and beckons Caerth sit before him as he once did as a wild and wide-eyed boy.

"I remember the day you came back from that wilderness trek. Something about you was different. I thought it was a new found confidence. I had no idea you had done such a thing. I am disappointed..."

Caerth bows his head in shame.

"No, that is not what I mean, my boy," Aeron says. "Yes, what you did was wrong. You took the life of an animal without cause and you never asked for forgiveness from its spirit. No, I am disappointed in myself. I should have seen the signs. I pushed you so hard. You were not ready for the burdens I had placed on you at such a young age. What happened was my failure too."

Caerth was surprised but not shocked.

"If you wish to confess in front a druidic circle, I will not stop you. But I do not think it is required. What you have to do is ask forgiveness from the stag's spirit. If it accepts your atonement and appears then we shall not speak of it again. If it does not, then I cannot be your mentor any longer." Aeron stands and pats Caerth on the shoulder. "We will deal with this after Lord Pendour has been laid to rest. Lady Pendour has asked me to conduct the service and I feel I cannot refuse her."

Caerth's only father figure exits the small home and heads out into the trees nearby. Caerth knows he must sleep inside as punishment. It is a troubled sleep full of howling and antlers and blood on the snow.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Once his stock of arrows is replenished he eagerly returns to the inn for a much needed bath and a hearty meal. These needs attended to he bits his companions good evening and retires to his room with a flagon of mulled wine to relax, brush out his long pale hair and read a bit before falling into a revery until an hour before dawn when he rises and reviews his spell books then dresses in freshly laundered clothes for the funeral.



Phar finds Aureus waiting for him outside the manor. She comes along with him to the inn where they find Quinn and Sir Gareth drinking toasts to Lord Pendour and sharing a hearty meal. Phar half expects to find Lorien singing a tune, but Rosie tells him that Lorien was exhausted and had to be carried upstairs and put to bed.

Aureus and Phar look at each other in surprise. The two of them quickly head up the stairs to check on the bard. They find both Timmins and Wilbur watching over him. The bard's breathing is shallow and he is sweating profusely.

Timmins points out burns on Lorien's back and legs. He'd been hurt worse than they'd thought by the monstrous centipede. His skin was paler than it should be. Aureus takes over for the two humans and stays throughout the night. She does her best to make him comfortable.

Once in his room, Phar falls deep into the reverie. He has visions of Lord Pendour fighting and dying on Gurnard's Head. When the man is chained to the signal pole by cloaked figures, his blank eyes turn towards Phar pleading. *"Protect them,"* he croaks. Then the vision shifts to Pendour Manor. It is burning to the ground and from somewhere inside, Phar hears a woman scream.

He pulls himself from the reverie and goes about his morning routine after checking to make sure the manor isn't burning down. It isn't. He finds Quinn dozing near the common room's fire with a huge grin on his face. Rosie tells him that no one dared try to carry the big man upstairs just before she dumps a bucket of cold water over Quinn's head. He jerks and snorts awake for a few moments. He looks at Phar and offers to buy the elf a drink before falling back to sleep.

"Don't worry," Rosie says. "He'll be wide awake and clean for the funeral." She goes to prepare a 'tonic' as she calls it and is soon pouring it down the big man's mouth as he slumbers. in a flash and howl, Quinn is standing upright and running around the common room in circles yelling...

*"Hot! Hot! Hot!"*

Rosie gives him three pitchers of water, which calms the big man's ranting and gut. She forces him into a back room where several of the town's matrons scrub him from head to toe. All the while he yelps, *"Where's my chain!"*

One of the matrons shouts back, *"It looks like it shrunk, dearie!"

"That's not funny!"*

Rosie laughs and then glances up the stares. She looks at Phar. "I don't think Master Lorien will be attending the funeral. He needs days of rest."

"Nonsense." Lorien's voice is barely audible from the top of the stairs. "I will not dishonor the House of Mornyano by laying in bed while others morn a fallen warrior.

Aureus follows Lorien down the steps. She looks ready to prop him up at any moment. Somehow he manages to get downstairs past Rosie who keeps insisting he needs to rest.

"Tut, tut," Lorien says sheepishly. "I'll be fine. I'll rest more later. I promise."

Rosie tries to object but she just ends up hugging the bard and telling him not to push himself.

Lorien nods and then looks at Phar with a lopsided grin. "It's been ages since I've slept like that. I understand why humans like it so much. It's restful but different. There were no visions, just visual flashes and then wakefulness. I must have a bit of human in me."

+++

*The Funeral*
"We cannot wait for your father any longer," Aeron says to Sir Ghal Ebal.

Dawn had broken over Carnell more than 20 minutes ago, and all were gathered on a low hill northeast of Pendour Manor, all except for Lord Gar Ebal. The Master Seneschal had not showed up yet, which was causing quite a stir. While the citizens of Carnell respected the surly lord, most of them feared him more. Lady Pendour's face remained calm but her daughter was overtly sullen. Lord Alexander was livid.

"I don't understand it," Sir Ghal replies. "This isn't like him at all. He would never miss something this important."

"Unless he's feeling guilty about something," Lord Alexander snaps.

"Watch your tongue," Sir Ghal growls. "This is not Belporte."

"Obviously," Alexander mocks. "No lord of Belporte would behave so dishonorably."

"Enough!" Aeron shouts. "You both dishonor Lady Pendour and her fallen husband. You will be quiet until I bid you to speak."

"Your Order does not command a lord of Belporte, druid," Lord Alexander says with quiet menace. "Do not forget that."

If the group had not been asked to stand with Lady Pendour and the other dignitaries, they wouldn't have heard any of the conversation except for Aeron's outburst. The gathered crowd murmurs but then falls silent as Aeron steps forward and begins the ceremony. It is a simple affair that beseeches the North Gods to take Lord Peregrine Pendour into fold and find him a place of honor in the afterlife. Lorien sings a dirge for the fallen lord as the lord's body is placed on a funeral pyre. It is lit and the people of Carnell fall to their knees in prayer.

Once it is over, Lord Alexander whisks Lady Melantha away -- back to Pendour Manor. People pester Sir Ghal about his father, and he tries his best to find a reason why his father was absent.

"He is an old man," Sir Ghal exclaims to one woman. "Perhaps this was too much for him!"

His words cutoff the rest of the rumormongers. Lady Pendour bids him to go and find his father to make sure if he is okay. "And if he is, tell him I want to speak to him immediately."

"Yes, Your Ladyship."

As Sir Ghal rushes back toward Pendour Manor, Aeron pulls Caerth and the rest of the group aside. "Go with him. Find out what is wrong. His father might be gruff, but he'd never skip out on something so vital." He notes Caerth's pleading eyes. "The spiritworld can wait if a life might be at risk."

"I'll catch up," Lorien says. "I have to catch my breath."

"No back to bed with you," Rosie orders. "Now!"

"I agree," Aeron insists. "Your family would never forgive me if I let something happen to you."

"Very well," Lorien replies before collapsing to the ground.

Aeron rushes to he bard's side. He looks at the others. "Go! I will watch over your friend."

Caerth obeys his mentor and the others soon follow. The catch up to Sir Ghal just as he enters the manor. He leads the way to his father's room. The room is quiet and empty. The bed looks like it was barely slept in.

*"FATHER!"*

No answer.

"Where is he?" Sir Ghal rushes through the room looking for any sign. "Castio! Castio, are you here? Where is my father?"

Again, no answer.

"By Hades' beard, where is that page? he should be here attending to the room and... and-."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth looks around the room. The strange, unnaturally clean box, keeping out most of nature in a perversion of safety, the half-orc druid only briefly thinks about how he could never live like this. Then he immediately turns to the task at hand, which is discovering clues about what happened to the old man.

Walking up to the bed first, Caerth removes the sheets and, if he finds nothing of importance there, looks under the bed frame. Then he checks out any windows and doors, inside and out, for signs. 









*OOC:*


Search check: [roll0]


----------



## Scotley

Phar is quiet during the funeral. The strange visions of the night before have left him pensive. The absence of  Lord Gar Ebal leaves him eager to leave the funeral and search for the man. 

Once they arrive at the Lord's chamber he joins the search. 

[roll0]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Pointing to the wardrobe Quinn asks, " Sir Ghal, Might there be an outfit of clothing that might be missing that might help in finding sight of him?"


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth looks around the room. The strange, unnaturally clean box, keeping out most of nature in a perversion of safety, the half-orc druid only briefly thinks about how he could never live like this. Then he immediately turns to the task at hand, which is discovering clues about what happened to the old man.
> 
> Walking up to the bed first, Caerth removes the sheets and, if he finds nothing of importance there, looks under the bed frame. Then he checks out any windows and doors, inside and out, for signs.



Caerth is definitely not in his element. The 'box' is so sterile that he finds only what would expect in such a place. He does note that the sheets are clean, so it is unlikely Lord Ebal slept in it last night. There only a few wisps of dust under the bed's wooden frame.



Scotley said:


> Phar is quiet during the funeral. The strange visions of the night before have left him pensive. The absence of  Lord Gar Ebal leaves him eager to leave the funeral and search for the man.
> 
> Once they arrive at the Lord's chamber he joins the search.



While Caerth checks the windows, Phar checks for other doors. The windows are shuttered tightly and the two doors -- the one they came through and another door that connects to a stone stairwell that spirals down -- don't look as if they have been forced.

"That door leads down to the kitchen," Sir Ghal says. "Father was a night-time eater when he was younger, but he's developed a stomach ailment that keeps him from eating nightly morsels."

Ghal looks at the door and then to the side-table next to the bed. "He normally keeps the key there," the knight points to the table. "Perhaps he's fallen back into bad habits."

Phar finds nothing else that seems out of place in the room. It is tidy but not immaculately clean. There are stacks of parchments and several ledgers tucked neatly in a roll-top desk. The fireplace has coals that are barely warm. An old broom sits against the single wardrobe in the room.



Scott DeWar said:


> Pointing to the wardrobe Quinn asks, " Sir Ghal, Might there be an outfit of clothing that might be missing that might help in finding sight of him?"



"A good thought," Ghal opens the wardrobe and rummages through the clothing. "Hmm, yes, his nightgown and heavy robe aren't here, nor is his night cap. He wouldn't go traipsing through the halls without them." The knight checks through the shoes and boots. "And his low boots are gone too."

The knight suggest they check the kitchen and lets Caerth lead the way. Phar comes up behind Sir Ghal while Quinn and Aureus take the rear. They enter the kitchen through an old sliding stone door that looks like it has been used recently. In the kitchen, they find Marabelle and her small staff of two cooks hard at work, preparing for a late breakfast.

"What's this now, eh?" She chastises as Caerth comes through the door. Then she sees Sir Ghal, "Oh, young lord," she says with a curtsy. "What is it you need?"

"Have you seen my father this morning or at all last night?"

"No sir," she replies. "But we did go to bed early last night. A lot to prepare for today." She asks her cooks if they've seen the man and they shake their heads. "It's been ages since he's come down here in the night lookin' for morsels, sir."

Aureus takes a quick look around the kitchen and finds another door tucked away in an alcove. It's locked. She deftly opens it before the head cook can object.

"Hey now, you, don't be unlockin' doors that don't belong to you! I had to search high and low for the spare key to that door so I could lock it this morn. Now, you're lettin' in a awful draft."

A burst of wind pushes the door open and nearly snuffs out the cooking fires.

"This door was open this morning?" Sir Ghal asks.

"Yes, young lord," Marabelle replies. "Unlocked and open just a crack. I thought maybe I forgot to lock it last night and when I couldn't find the key in its normal place, I had to hunt for the other."

Aureus tells Phar that something smells very bad from somewhere down below. The door leads into another spiraling stairwell.

*"Father!"* Sir Ghal yells. He rushes past Aureus and down the stone steps. *"No! No! No!"*

You follow him down to the bottom where a strong wooden door that leads out of the manor sits partially ajar. There is a body wedged into the opening. A young boy who obviously has been crushed by the weight of the door slamming against him over and over. "Oh no, Castio!" Sir Ghal kneels down by the boy. "Who could have done such a thing? He was only twelve summers old!"

The knight lets out a bellow of grief and then pushes the door open and rushes out into the morning light. "Father! Father!" He catches his foot in a rut and tumbles down onto the ground. "Please be all right... Lord Jalivier," he prays. "Please let him be alive."

The boy looks like he's been dead since sometime in the middle of the night. The smell that is on him doesn't isn't the smell of decaying flesh. It is something else. Almost like a wet dog mixed with saliva and blood. The scent is strong and Aureus' sensitive nose easily tracks it beyond the boy's body. The hutaakan rogue leads the way down into a low gulch nearby where an old privy sits. The smell is awful. Blood and ichor mixed with bile and offal.

Sir Ghal hasn't moved from the spot where he fell. He sits there with his head in his hands. He sobs and shakes his head. "Please tell me he's alive! Please?" He looks towards the group, now gathered in front of the privy.

Aureus opens the door. The body of Lord Gar Ebal sits inside, torn to pieces. His neck and torso has been ravaged by some wild beast and his head hangs at an awkward position, broken. His eyes stare blankly at the ceiling. A large metal spike has been thrust through his heart, as well. Blood and offal are everywhere.

"Father..." Sir Ghal whispers. "Please don't leave me alone." The wind carries the words to your ears and his sobbing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn walks over to the sobbing lad and places his hand on his shoulder, a strange gesture for the heart-of-stone gladiator. He starts to say something , but his eyes fail to  see what needs to be said so he closes his mouth and sighs. 

Being near the ground as the weeping boy is, it is a dangerous thing at this  time, so Quinn is in a guard  position over Sir Ghal more then anything.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth ignores the dead boy - not that he doesn't care, but nature is about living creatures and the dead are just food - and walks up to the privy. The half-orc sniffs, trying to discern the smell while his eyes move over the ravaged body. At first glance, it seems a ferocious animal is responsible, but what sort of animal attacks a man just outside a castle guarded by countless dangerous soldiers?

No, the druid is sure something is amiss. Either the culprit is not an animal at all, or it was staged to look like it was. Looking around, he seeks tiny creatures that may have witnessed the attack; animals like mice, birds or, if no other option presents itself, bugs. Insects are notoriously unreliable, but it's better than nothing.









*OOC:*


Not sure if I can roll something for smelling the air? I'll roll a d20 just in case, and you can add the relevant numbers: [roll0]

Also, making a Knowledge (nature) check to see if Caerth recognizes the injuries as being made by an animal of sorts: [roll1]

If I find an animal nearby, cast _Speak with Animals_ to find out what they have witnessed.


----------



## Scotley

Phar shakes his head at the carnage. He stares at the young man, but has no words to comfort such grief. Instead he appeals to the young man's sense of duty. "Your father would want you to be strong. Help us discover the villain behind this act and render justice." 

This said he moves to examine the remains of the Lord. He pauses to study the spike. _Perhaps I can learn something of the killer from his tools? _


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn walks over to the sobbing lad and places his hand on his shoulder, a strange gesture for the heart-of-stone gladiator. He starts to say something , but his eyes fail to  see what needs to be said so he closes his mouth and sighs.
> 
> Being near the ground as the weeping boy is, it is a dangerous thing at this  time, so Quinn is in a guard  position over Sir Ghal more then anything.



Quinn senses are not wrong about Sir Ghal. While he had always appeared so stoic, Quinn now sees that the man is indeed still just a lad at heart. He's probably only 25 summers old (or maybe a bit younger), which would make him a novice in the arena in Quinn's home city, Sulinon. Of course, the City of Coliseums makes its sons and daughters grow up fast.

Raius stands next to Quinn and looks at his friend and mentor. Quinn see that he too is likely quite young. The soldier kneels down next to his friend and tries to encourage the man to get to his feet.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth ignores the dead boy - not that he doesn't care, but nature is about living creatures and the dead are just food - and walks up to the privy. The half-orc sniffs, trying to discern the smell while his eyes move over the ravaged body. At first glance, it seems a ferocious animal is responsible, but what sort of animal attacks a man just outside a castle guarded by countless dangerous soldiers?
> 
> No, the druid is sure something is amiss. Either the culprit is not an animal at all, or it was staged to look like it was. Looking around, he seeks tiny creatures that may have witnessed the attack; animals like mice, birds or, if no other option presents itself, bugs. Insects are notoriously unreliable, but it's better than nothing.



Whatever did this was intelligent but feral. The 'metal spike' embedded in the old man's heart turns out of be a worn fire poker. No animal did that.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Not sure if I can roll something for smelling the air? I'll roll a d20 just in case, and you can add the relevant numbers: [roll0]
> 
> Also, making a Knowledge (nature) check to see if Caerth recognizes the injuries as being made by an animal of sorts: [roll1]



*OOC:* We'll say it is a Survival check. 12+16=28

Caerth gets a clear smell of something mammalian in the air. It smells very familiar. He last smelled that stink in the tower on Gurnard's Head. The air smells of wet rat mixed with spittle and blood. The deadly injuries match what would be typical of an attack from a massive ratlike creature. More than likely a wererat did this to Lord Ebal. The question is did Hornauer follow them from the island and kill this man for some unknown reason? Looking at the bite and claw marks, Caerth can tell that the wererat that did this was quite large, maybe larger than Hornauer.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> If I find an animal nearby, cast _Speak with Animals_ to find out what they have witnessed.



Caerth finds a very frightened family of mice in a hollowed out hole under some tree roots, but they won't talk to him if Screech is nearby. One hoot from the owl and they disappear deeper underground. There is an old snake slumbering under a log. She isn't very useful for information, however. She just hisses at him. Caerth finally finds help with a pudgy raccoon that is eating some leftovers that were tossed into a ditch.

"Saw a scary rat," it shudders. "Very big. Walked tall on its back paws. It came in the night and hunted the smelly hole. Killed the old animal but it didn't eat it all. A lot leftover but too smelly in there." It chews on an old apple. "Was very scared. Stayed hidden until light returned. Eating now. You have better food?"



Scotley said:


> Phar shakes his head at the carnage. He stares at the young man, but has no words to comfort such grief. Instead he appeals to the young man's sense of duty. "Your father would want you to be strong. Help us discover the villain behind this act and render justice."



Sir Ghal remains sitting quietly for several moments while Raius tries to comfort the man. Finally Raius looks at Quinn and then at Phar. "He begs your forgiveness. He did not mean to act so unseemly."

Sir Ghal breathes in deeply and lets Quinn help him to his feet. The young man's face is grief-stricken. But there is a determined stare in his eyes. "I-it has been hard on father and I since my mother passed two winters ago. She caught a deadly sickness and not even Aeron could save her." He looks at Caerth. "I was angry at him for a long time, but I know he did his best. And now this... I a-am an o-orphan now." He moves towards the privy but Raius blocks his path.

"I don't think you should," the soldier pleads. "There's stoicness and then there is being foolhardy. You don't want to see him like that."

"I must." Sir Ghal steps past his friend and moves slowly down towards the privy. He pauses to watch Caerth talk to the raccoon. Then he steps up next to Phar and Aureus (who is trying not to retch due to the smell). He grief quickly becomes despondent rage. "This, this is unholy! What could have done such a thing. Wait, what is that?" He points at the long piece of metal piercing his father's heart.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> This said he moves to examine the remains of the Lord. He pauses to study the spike. _Perhaps I can learn something of the killer from his tools? _



The spike is a fire poker. It has been shoved right through the man's chest. It was likely what killed him. Phar can't tell if the bites came before or after it was used to kill Lord Ebal.

"That's my father's fire poker," Sir Ghal fumes. "It's from his room. I hadn't noticed it missing when we went through the room." He sighs suddenly. "Father often used it as protection when out here in the night. His gut noises often made him seek out this privy to have more privacy. It was prideful but understandable."

The man's legs buckle and he covers his face. "Gods, the smell!" He staggers away back up the hill. "It's too much!"

"Calm yourself, Ghal," Raius says. "You need to go back inside and tell Lady Pendour what has happened. We will find out more here and report to you once we have a clear lead. You are only making yourself sick here."

"Per-perhaps your right," Sir Ghal replies. "I must tell Her Ladyship. Raius, please take charge of my f-father's body. Once you have learned all you can from it, take it to Aeron for a more detailed examination. And..." He looks back at the privy. "Clean him up and wrap the body as best as you can."

"I will. I promise.

The only son of Ebal family stands stoically, unable to move towards the manor. A fine mist rises up from the ground to turn the morning sun hazy. A distant crow caws.

*OOC:* I had forgotten that Raius was with the PCs. (My bad.) He arrived on the scene last.

BTW, think of this scene as something out of a dark Shakespearean play like Macbeth or Hamlet. There is an eeriness to it all and the sense of old ghosts looking at them from somewhere hidden.


----------



## JustinCase

Reaching into his backpack, Caerth finds only dry trail rations, but he presents it to the raccoon nevertheless. *"Thank you, little friend. I will get you some better food."*

The druid stands back up and turns to the others, a strange look in his eyes. Anger and confusion mix with shame and determination, and the half-orc's expression is not hard to read. When Sir Ghal stands to move back into the manor but is transfixed, Caerth unceremoniously says, *"An animal would have eaten more of the body. It was a human rat, a wererat. Hornauer, or another of at least his size. We should've killed that one."*

Walking back inside without another word, the half-orc finds his way to the kitchen and grabs some morsels of food, ignoring the protests from Marabelle, and returns to the raccoon to feed it. Saving a few crumbs, the druid drops them near the entrance to the mice family's hideout.


----------



## Scotley

Phar receives the news with his head hung in shame. "A poor decision on my part to leave him. It seems we may have to return sooner rather than later to deal with the threats that remain in that place."


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Reaching into his backpack, Caerth finds only dry trail rations, but he presents it to the raccoon nevertheless. *"Thank you, little friend. I will get you some better food."*



"Hard food. But good." The raccoon gnaws on the hard rations with vigor.



> The druid stands back up and turns to the others, a strange look in his eyes. Anger and confusion mix with shame and determination, and the half-orc's expression is not hard to read. When Sir Ghal stands to move back into the manor but is transfixed, Caerth unceremoniously says, *"An animal would have eaten more of the body. It was a human rat, a wererat. Hornauer, or another of at least his size. We should've killed that one."*



"So the vermin followed you here," Sir Ghal growls. "I will gut him myself!" He looks at Caerth. "Can you track him? Or should I get the hounds? I don't want to endanger them or their handlers, if you can follow the vermin."

"I... search," Aureus says to Sir Ghal in best attempt at Common. The hutakaan rogue looks for traces on the ground that would show the wererat's footprints. "Here." She notes to both Sir Ghal and Caerth.

"Well done, Miss Aureus," Sir Ghal commends. "We are one step close to finding this fiend."

*OOC:* Aureus' Search check > 1d20+13=16 = success | _Caerth gets a +2 bonus to his Survival check to track the wererat._



Scotley said:


> Phar receives the news with his head hung in shame. "A poor decision on my part to leave him. It seems we may have to return sooner rather than later to deal with the threats that remain in that place."



"Unless we manage to track him down now," Raius replies to Phar. "If he's here, I doubt he's done yet. But why kill Lord Ebal? Was he just in the wrong place at the wrong time?" Raius looks towards the manor. "And did he get inside?"

"I will have the guards check every room," Sir Ghal heads to the doorway back into the manor. "I will be back as soon as I can. Wait, if you can. If not, go after the vermin."

"This fog is going to make it tough," Raius notes that the mist is thickening. "We shouldn't wait very long or we might lose our chance."

"Then go," Sir Ghal orders. "I will gather a  few of the guards, so we can outnumber this Hornauer beast," he says while looking back to Raius. "We will come after you. Blaze a trail for us to follow."

"Yes sir!"



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Walking back inside without another word, the half-orc finds his way to the kitchen and grabs some morsels of food, ignoring the protests from Marabelle, and returns to the raccoon to feed it. Saving a few crumbs, the druid drops them near the entrance to the mice family's hideout.



"Ooh, yummy," the animal coos. "Thank you, thank you!" The raccoon has soon ate everything that Caerth has given him. It stays near the big druid even when Aureus is showing the half-orc the footprints she found and follow along at a close distance, hoping for more food.

The ground is soft near the privy and there are clear prints around it and back towards the manor, but Caerth is sure they aren't headed that way but came from there. The prints are simple to follow to the north for roughly 300 feet, as the ground is soft and muddy. After that, they are harder to pick out in the gloom and firmer ground of the wild fields surrounding Carnell.

*OOC:* JustinCase, roll a Survival check (with that +2 bonus) to track the wererat. The DC at this point is 18.


----------



## JustinCase

*OOC:*


Hmm, making a Survival check with +18, when the DC is 18... I'm guessing I make it.  [roll0]







Nodding at Ghal and Aureus, Caerth follows the tracks of the wererat.

*"Seems it came from the manor,"* the half-orc mutters as he walks along the prints, careful not to step on them and obscure the trail. Then he moves to the north, following the clear footprints and then seeking more clues in the gloomy fields.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"From the manor??" Quinn wrinkles his brow in confusion, "How does a were rat from the tower end up coming from the manor?"


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth shrugs, having no more answers than Quinn. It didn't make sense.

*"Different wererat maybe,"* the half-orc ventures.


----------



## Scotley

"I think it is too soon to make many assumptions about who or what we face. Lets just see where the tracks lead and take things as we find them."


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Nodding at Ghal and Aureus, Caerth follows the tracks of the wererat.
> 
> *"Seems it came from the manor,"* the half-orc mutters as he walks along the prints, careful not to step on them and obscure the trail. Then he moves to the north, following the clear footprints and then seeking more clues in the gloomy fields.



Despite the gloomy weather, Caerth easily follows the tracks across the land.



Scott DeWar said:


> "From the manor??" Quinn wrinkles his brow in confusion, "How does a were rat from the tower end up coming from the manor?"



"If this thing has been in the manor," Raius notes. "Carnell could be dealing with an infestation. Sir Ghal will find the truth of it, I hope."



JustinCase said:


> Caerth shrugs, having no more answers than Quinn. It didn't make sense.
> 
> *"Different wererat maybe,"* the half-orc ventures.



The footfalls left by the wererat are deep and even in several paces. And the stride is long. Caerth quickly puts the villain's height well above 6 feet due to the stride and his weight at more than 200 lbs. due to the footprints' deep impressions. Remembering Hornauer's animalistic features, Caerth is now 100% sure that this is a different wererat. Hornauer was more lithe and slippery looking while the one Caerth is following is likely a brute.



Scotley said:


> "I think it is too soon to make many assumptions about who or what we face. Lets just see where the tracks lead and take things as we find them."



"Agreed," Raius replies. "When we find the thing, I hope my blade will be good enough to hurt it. I've heard you need silver to kill werebeasts." Raius draws his blade. "It does have a minor enchantment on it, however."

As Caerth continues to follow the tracks, Raius takes the rear to watch the group's back with Aureus. Quinn takes the second spot in the order wih Phar just behind him. It doesn't take long for the tracks to shift slightly to the east and meet up with the main road going north. Caerth almost loses them at one point, but with Aureus' help they find that the tracks move west again, off the main road onto a dirt trail that leads to an old farmstead. There is barn that has fallen down and an old house that looks like it could do the same in an instant. There are no other signs of animals and Caerth hears no birds or insects.

"No one has lived here in years," Raius whispers to them.

The tracks seem to lead behind the old house and down into a deep gulch. There is an old ramshackle hut near the bottom. Light from inside the hut barely cuts through the gloom to the group's eyes. If the wererat is down there, there is no obvious sign of him other than the light. Caerth can detect no whiffs of smoke from a fire or other smells. And if a stream once ran through the gulch, it is bone dry now.

"I'm not sure about this," Raius says quietly. "There could be other werebeasts around. It could be a trap. I think we should wait for Sir Ghal."


----------



## JustinCase

While following the tracks, Caerth mutters to himself. Eventually, he declares, *"Must be a different wererat. Heavier, larger. Dangerous."*

When they reach the house and barn, the druid whistles and calls his owl companion, briefly describing what they are looking for and asking Screech to scout the area, and the owl flies off silently. Caerth himself stands for a moment, finding the lack of animals disturbing.

*"Bad feeling about this. Probably a trap,"* he agrees with Raius. Nevertheless, the half-orc unslings his bow, places an arrow on it loosely for easy drawing, and moves into the gulch towards the ramshackle hut.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quin releases his spiked chain from its holding loop but keeps it coiled in his hand.


----------



## Scotley

Phar has a conversation with his own feathered companion and it too joins the aerial scouting. "Could be a trap, but I think we must investigate. Let's give our scouts a little time first. Keep a sharp eye out. Wererats are known for their stealth."


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> While following the tracks, Caerth mutters to himself. Eventually, he declares, *"Must be a different wererat. Heavier, larger. Dangerous."*
> 
> When they reach the house and barn, the druid whistles and calls his owl companion, briefly describing what they are looking for and asking Screech to scout the area, and the owl flies off silently. Caerth himself stands for a moment, finding the lack of animals disturbing.
> 
> *"Bad feeling about this. Probably a trap,"* he agrees with Raius. Nevertheless, the half-orc unslings his bow, places an arrow on it loosely for easy drawing, and moves into the gulch towards the ramshackle hut.



It doesn't take long for Screech to both see and hear the group's quarry, as it glides down into the gulch. It quickly and silently wings its way back to the big druid and informs him that the wererat is sitting outside on the other side of the building. It was eating a small animal and it didn't see or hear Screech, although it was being wary. The whole process takes the bird about a minute.



Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn releases his spiked chain from its holding loop but keeps it coiled in his hand.



"I guess we're investigating," Raius says quietly. He waits for the druid and Aureus to take the lead down into the gulch. He stays at the back of the group and guards Quinn and Phar's backs.



Scotley said:


> Phar has a conversation with his own feathered companion and it too joins the aerial scouting. "Could be a trap, but I think we must investigate. Let's give our scouts a little time first. Keep a sharp eye out. Wererats are known for their stealth."



Featar wings off high above the gulch but a gust of wind catches him awkwardly. It turns the bird over and the hawk is forced clser to the ground. It lets out a shrill call that worries Phar. The empathic link between the tow of them rings out in Phar's mind. There is fear in the hawk's mind, as it tries to gain altitude. Then a bow shot twangs and an arrow flies towards the bird. It hits the hawk right through the wing and the bird calls out to its master in agony. The hawk flaps awkwardly to the ground on the other side of the gulch.

There is a loud hissing snarl of satisfaction. The wererat comes into vew, in its hybrid form, with bow still in hand. It moves towards its intended prey. It doesn't look back towards where the group in descending the gulch, intent on the bird as its next meal. It is wearing full armor, which molds itself perfectly around its body. A wicked looking spear is slung on its back.

*OOC:* Bow shot vs. Featar > 1d20+13-2=28 (hit); Damage > 1d8+3=9

I rolled a 6 for Featar's Move Silently check and the wererat also beat the bird's Hide check. Feater saw the wererat but did not hear it, which threw the bird off. Screech was not seen or heard by the wererat.

Here are the rolls: COre COliseum Battle Map

If the group moves quickly and quietly, the PCs can get the drop on the wererat. Make Move Silently checks to avoid drawing the wererat's attention. The Listen DC is 1d20+10=15. The wererat's Spot is now 1d20+10+2=16, but it's so zoned in on the bird that the PCs get a +2 circumstance bonus on their own Hide checks. PCs that beat the wererat's Listen and Spot checks get to act in a surprise round. (Raius will not, however.)

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], make a Hide check for Feater as well. The bird gets a -2 circumstance penalty due to being scared out of its wits, however.


----------



## JustinCase

*OOC:*


Caerth's rolls:
Initiative: [roll0]
Move silently (plain Dex + 2 circumstance bonus): [roll1]
Hide (plain Dex + 2 circumstance bonus): [roll2]

So I guess Caerth does not get a surprise attack as he is spotted by the wererat.







Quietly the half-orc druid motions to his companions that the wererat is on the other side of the building, and he gestures for them to follow. Caerth moves surprisingly silently for such a large man, although he moves directly towards his target without hiding behind something.

Unslinging his mighty bow from his shoulder, the druid readies an arrow as he approaches the lycanthrope.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn moves forward, using what he knows of the shadows and hopes to avoid the sticks and rocks on the ground to remain unseen and unheard.

unskilled move and hide, +2 for dex, +2 for distracted quarry, single move. as he moves he puts away his spiked chain and draws his bow [comp +4; magic +1] and an arrow [I think he his done all he can this round]

move silent; hide in shadows: *1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19*; 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8


----------



## Scotley

Phar emits only a slight murmur of rage before gliding forward toward his fallen familiar so smoothly he seems to float rather than walk from shadow to shadow. He raises his hands ready to blast the Wererat for his perfidious attack on the hawk. 

[sblock=OOC]Will use Scorching Ray once it is clear the element of surprise is lost or if the Wererat finds Featar.

[roll0] [roll1] [roll2] [roll3] [/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar emits only a slight murmur of rage before gliding forward toward his fallen familiar so smoothly he seems to float rather than walk from shadow to shadow. He raises his hands ready to blast the Wererat for his perfidious attack on the hawk.



The wererat doesn't see or hear Phar coming. The first ray hits its dead center in the back and knocks it off balance for a second. The second ray just misses its head.

*OOC:* I'm going to assume Phar won't be moving in close (within 30 ft.) unless you post otherwise. Also, Aureus is going to stay hidden and move 15 feet towards the wererat to sneak attack it in round one.


----------



## Knightfall

The wererat turns and snarls in defiance at the group. It takes aim at Quinn with its bow and fires two arrows towards the big gladiator. The first arrow slices Quinn's thigh but he manages to deftly dodge the second shot. The wererat discards his bow after taking his shots and with lightning quick reflexes pulls the spear off its back to prepare for the onslaught to come.

*"Do your worst!"* it snarls.

*OOC:* Bowshot #1 > 1d20+13=24 (hit), Damage > 1d8+3=8; Bowshot #2 > 1d20+8=19 (miss) [I'm assuming Quinn will be using his Dodge feat vs. the wererat]

Dang! I shouldn't have counted Aureus since she's hidden. Oh well, I made my choice.


----------



## JustinCase

Taking the wererat's words as an invitation, Caerth releases his bow's string, and an arrow flies towards the creature. Not waiting to see if it hits its mark, the half-orc druid immediately draws another arrow to follow the first.









*OOC:*


Taking a full attack action, so 2 ranged attacks: 
[roll0] for [roll1] damage
[roll2] for [roll3] damage


----------



## Scotley

Phar breaths a sigh of relief that his familiar is safe for the moment. He considers for an instant and the begins the arcane gestures and words of power that are the tools which power his magic. A swarm of shimmering motes streams from the elf wizard's slim agile fingers and engulfs Wererat. He stays where he is knowing he holds the advantage in a ranged fight. 

[sblock=details]
Luminous Swarm
(Complete Mage)

Evocation [Force]
Level: Sorcerer 2, Wizard 2,
Components: V, S,
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One creature
Duration: 5 rounds
Saving Throw: Reflex partial
Spell Resistance: Yes

A swarm of shimmering motes streams from your fingers and engulfs your target.
You create a swarm of faintly luminous motes of pure force that engulf one creature, obscuring its vision.
If the target relies on sight, all its attacks have a 20% miss chance while the motes last.
The motes also deal 1d6 points of damage each round.
The target can attempt a Reflex save each round to avoid the damage.
[roll0]

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> The wererat turns and snarls in defiance at the group. It takes aim at Quinn with its bow and fires two arrows towards the big gladiator. The first arrow slices Quinn's thigh but he manages to deftly dodge the second shot. The wererat discards his bow after taking his shots and with lightning quick reflexes pulls the spear off its back to prepare for the onslaught to come.
> 
> *"Do your worst!"* it snarls.
> 
> *OOC:* Bowshot #1 > 1d20+13=24 (hit), Damage > 1d8+3=8; Bowshot #2 > 1d20+8=19 (miss) [I'm assuming Quinn will be using his Dodge feat vs. the wererat]




The gladiator grins a mirthless toothy grin and says, "Hey rat, allow me to introduce myself. I am Dr. Quinn, medicine man here for leaching and blood letting and I am all out of leaches.You are the disease I am here to purify."

He lets fly 2 arrows.

Att/Dam/Att/Dam: 1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12;1D8+5 = [3]+5 = 8;1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13;1D8+5 = [2]+5 = 7

Both arrows fly down range as the rat deftly dodges the poorly aimed projectiles. He drops his bow and grabs his spiked chain and net.

edit:

ps yes on dodge vs rat fink!


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar breaths a sigh of relief that his familiar is safe for the moment. He considers for an instant and the begins the arcane gestures and words of power that are the tools which power his magic. A swarm of shimmering motes streams from the elf wizard's slim agile fingers and engulfs Wererat. He stays where he is knowing he holds the advantage in a ranged fight.



The motes swarm around the wererat and it snarls in anger. *"A good play, elf. but I won't need to see you to kill you."*



JustinCase said:


> Taking the wererat's words as an invitation, Caerth releases his bow's string, and an arrow flies towards the creature. Not waiting to see if it hits its mark, the half-orc druid immediately draws another arrow to follow the first.



The first arrow deflects off the wererat's strange armor while the second one misses its left flank by inches.

"This is for Lord Ebal, you bastard!" Raius curses. He moves up next to Phar, while drawing his own bow. He fires an arrow right into the wererat. It is a good hit to its left shoulder but the lycanthrope barely notices the puncture in its armor.



Scott DeWar said:


> The gladiator grins a mirthless toothy grin and says, "Hey rat, allow me to introduce myself. I am Dr. Quinn, medicine man here for leaching and blood letting and I am all out of leaches.You are the disease I am here to purify."
> 
> He lets fly 2 arrows.
> 
> Both arrows fly down range as the rat deftly dodges the poorly aimed projectiles. He drops his bow and grabs his spiked chain and net.



*"I barely even felt the breeze,"* it laughs. *"Now you will see how a true killer fights!"*

The wererat rushes forward with its spear ready. Even though its eyes are partially blinded, it moves with grace and speed. It stops 5 feet from where Phar was standing before it was partially blinded and sniff the air. *"While I can smell you, elf, the other one near you truly reeks."* It hefts its spear and throws it towards the young guard. The spear easily finds its mark and sinks deep into Raius's side and the soldier grimaces in pain.

When the motes from Par's spell try to hurt the wererat again, it manages to evade the luminous sparks.

*"I will soon taste the sweetness of your blood, elf,"* the wererat says while licking it maw with its long tongue.

Phar steps back 5 feet to put a bit of distance between him and the wererat and draws his bow. He fires point blank at the wererat. The arrow flies true but Phar stays silent. He does not wish to make it easy for the wererat to pinpoint him.

*OOC:* Wererat's Reflex saves v. Phar's spell (round one) > 1d20+13=17 (fail), Round Two > 1d20+13=32 (saved)

Raius's shortbow attack (round one) > 1d20+12=29 (hit), Damage > 1d6+1=4

Wererat's thrown spear vs. Raius (round two) > 1d20+14=27 (hit), Miss chance (20%) > 1d100=88 (still a hit), Damage > 1d8+1=9 | Wererat uses scent to pinpoint Raius's position.

*Phar (round two):* Luminous Swarm > 1d6=5 (no damage, reflex save was successful); Elvencraft bowshot > 1d20+10=20 (hit), Damage > 1d8+1=9


----------



## JustinCase

*"Keep talking,"* Caerth says with clear irony, shooting two more arrows at the wererat now covered in magical motes of light. Then the half-orc drops his bow and instead grabs his powerful spear, readying himself to enter melee with the creature.

*"I know you. Just a little beast, fearful of predators, staying out of the light,"* the half-orc druid starts intimidatingly. *"And rightly so. Rats together are strong, but alone they are weak. You are weak. And I am what you fear."*

With that, Caerth starts stalking towards the wererat, slowly, deliberately, fully aware of the uneasiness of any who look at his large frame and massive spear.









*OOC:*


Making two shots, then switching weapons. Also, an Intimidate check.
Attack 1: [roll0] for [roll1] damage
Attack 2: [roll2] for [roll3] damage
Intimidate: [roll4] 
Do I get to add something to that Intimidate check? For Wild Empathy I've got a +15, but I don't suspect a wererat counts as an animal...


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *"Keep talking,"* Caerth says with clear irony, shooting two more arrows at the wererat now covered in magical motes of light. Then the half-orc drops his bow and instead grabs his powerful spear, readying himself to enter melee with the creature.



The arrows pass through the light but fail to find their mark. The wererat is shifty even when partially blinded.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *"I know you. Just a little beast, fearful of predators, staying out of the light,"* the half-orc druid starts intimidatingly. *"And rightly so. Rats together are strong, but alone they are weak. You are weak. And I am what you fear."*
> 
> With that, Caerth starts stalking towards the wererat, slowly, deliberately, fully aware of the uneasiness of any who look at his large frame and massive spear.



The wererat bares its teeth and hisses, but it is hard for Caerth to see though the motes of light. *"You talk big, warrior. We will see who kills who."* The ratman pauses. *"No, maybe I'll bite you. Infect you. Then you will come with me and be another servant for my... no, I will tell you after you have been enthralled by the moon."*

"You will not spread your evil through my homeland, rat," Raius growls. He pulls the spear from his side, drops his bow, and draws his short sword. He steps forward and tries to slash the wererat. The blade glances off the wererat's strange armor.

The wererat chuckles and hisses towards Raius, but before it can gloat, Aureus makes her move. She has managed to sneak in behind the rat man and she strikes from a hidden flanking position. The wererat smells her coming, however. He easily dodges her stab and hisses again. It doesn't laugh, however.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Do I get to add something to that Intimidate check? For Wild Empathy I've got a +15, but I don't suspect a wererat counts as an animal...



*OOC:* No, I don't believe so. At the very least, the wererat would have to be in rat form for it to work, but I don't think it does at all. The wererat made its level check but just barely. I rolled a 2 plus its modifiers. 

*Raius:* Longsword attack > 1d20+13=16 (miss)
*Aureus:* Short sword (sneak attack) > 1d20+8+2=13 (miss)


----------



## Scott DeWar

With a metallic clunk, the spiked chain falls to the ground with the exception of the handle. It slithers with a quick twist of Quinn's hand and suddenly flies through the air while he stands 10 feet away. The human warrior spins the end through the air and flicks it forward with a deadly flash.

Attack with the chain twice.

attack, damage, attack, damage,: 1D20+1 = [20]+1 = 21;2D4+7 = [4, 2]+7 = 13;1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25;2D4+7 = [4, 1]+7 = 12

[sblock=players note]I do not know if he is flanking or not. if sso, the 21 att is a 23 and the 25 a 27.
after note: the 21 is a nat 20 that only registered a +1 that should have been a +10, there fore the first attack is an attack of 30.[/sblock]

Crit confirm: 1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12;2D4+7 = [4, 4]+7 = 15

[not a crit  ]


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> With a metallic clunk, the spiked chain falls to the ground with the exception of the handle. It slithers with a quick twist of Quinn's hand and suddenly flies through the air while he stands 10 feet away. The human warrior spins the end through the air and flicks it forward with a deadly flash.



Quinn manages to position himself just behind Raius with a quick shift of hi feet before he devastates the wererat with two quick blows from his chain. The wererat doesn't hear or see it coming and the first one thumps hard into its chest while the second takes fur off the side of its face. It growls and hisses in pain.

*"Who dares!"* It shouts. *"If I could see you, I'd eat your bones for that!"*


----------



## Knightfall

The wererat turns its attention towards Aureus since she is the easiest to pinpoint. It slashes out with its claws and tries to bite her with its teeth. Its claws cut into the hutaakan rogue successfully with the second attack being particularly vicious. She manages to evade the wererat's bite, however, as it evades the damaging effects of Phar's spell.

The wererat licks her blood off its claws and hisses in satisfacation. *"Next time, I will bite you too."*

*OOC:* Wererat's claws > 1d20+13=22 (hit), 1d20+13=33 (critical threat), 1d20+13=28 (crit.); Claw Damage > 1d4+4=6, 2d4+8=14 | Wererat's Bite > 1d20+8=18 (miss)

20% miss chance for claw attacks > 1d100=91 (still a hit), 1d100=21 (still a hit, but that was close)

Wererat's Reflex save vs. Phar's ongoing spell > 1d20+13=33 (saved)


----------



## Scotley

Phar cringes as his friend is raked by the claws, but his resolve is not dampened. He smoothly nocks another arrow and takes careful aim on the boastful Wererat before letting it fly. 

[sblock=Rolls][roll0] [roll1][/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar cringes as his friend is raked by the claws, but his resolve is not dampened. He smoothly nocks another arrow and takes careful aim on the boastful Wererat before letting it fly.



The arrow fails to hit the wererat who seems to have a twisted sense of luck. It barely notes the passage of the arrow high above it's head.


----------



## JustinCase

Not bothering to grace the wererat's taunts with a verbal response, Caerth instead closes the distance between them and jabs his mighty spear towards the creature. The point of the weapon finds the lycanthrope's flank and a cruel grin appears on the half-orcs face.









*OOC:*


Attack with spear: [roll0] for [roll1] damage.
If he's flanked, add another +2 to that attack.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Not bothering to grace the wererat's taunts with a verbal response, Caerth instead closes the distance between them and jabs his mighty spear towards the creature. The point of the weapon finds the lycanthrope's flank and a cruel grin appears on the half-orcs face.



Caerth's grin quickly fades as the spearpoint doesn't penetrate the wererat's armor. However, the momentarily distraction leaves the wererat wide open and Raius slashes deep into the manbeast's front torso and right shoulder. The wererat spits obscenities at them all, as it starts looking for an escape route.

*OOC:* Raius' Full Attack > 1d20+13+2=33 (hit), 1d20+13+2=23 (hit); Damage > 1d8+4=8, 1d8+4=6


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus too manages to stab her sword into the wererat as tries to back away from Caerth and Raius.


----------



## Knightfall

Completely surrounded, the wererat has no where to go. It steadies itself for one more chance to spread its curse, but before it can move an inch towards Aureus, Quinn's chain dances out once, twice. The chain nearly takes the wererat's head off with the first blow and then thumps hard into its chest. The blow stops its heart and falls to the ground dead. After death, it shifts to its natural form and you see a large human who was better looking as a wererat. The dead beastman's armor shifts with him to his human form. It is obviously magical.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth looks down at the dead human with ill-disguised contempt.

*"Unnatural thing,"* he mutters before getting down on his knees to examine the corpse. The half-orc strips the body of all possessions except undergarments, examining stuff if it seems serviceable or valuable then handing it over to his allies, before getting back up.

*"Anyone recognise him?"*

If none do, Caerth will suggest dragging the man back to town so that someone might identify him, before leaving the body in nature to be feasted on by wild animals.


----------



## Scotley

Once the Wererat is down Phar goes to check on his familiar and carries it gently back to the scene of the were rat's death. He shakes his head. "I know him not. Returning with the body seems the best we can do."


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth looks down at the dead human with ill-disguised contempt.
> 
> *"Unnatural thing,"* he mutters before getting down on his knees to examine the corpse. The half-orc strips the body of all possessions except undergarments, examining stuff if it seems serviceable or valuable then handing it over to his allies, before getting back up.



Caerth Quickly determines that the wererat's armor is rhino hide -- an animal that is rare on Harqual. It was likely created in the Fart South. It is in very good condition but it smells like unwashed fur. A bit of cleaning & minor mending and it will be quite servicable. He removes the dead beastman's cloak and amulet, which look like they might be more than mundane. There is a quiver with ten arrows. He doesn't find anything else on the dead man.

The wererat's spear lies on the ground near Raius, its tip bloody. And the foe's fine composite longbow sits on the ground near the old shack where the wererat dropped it. Caerth sees that the shack's door stands open.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *"Anyone recognise him?"*





Scotley said:


> Once the Wererat is down Phar goes to check on his familiar and carries it gently back to the scene of the were rat's death. He shakes his head. "I know him not. Returning with the body seems the best we can do."



Phar is glad to find that Featar isn't on death's door. The bird will need some time to recover even if magically healed. It's eyes are wide and it flaps its one good wing. Phar produces a hood and places it on the hawk to calm it.

"I'm a little worried about this wound," Raius says while gritting his teeth. "It feels like my skin is burning." The young soldier takes a look at the dead wererat. "I've never seen him either. He's not a local. I'm s-sure of that."

Aureus takes a look as well and shrugs her shoulders while looking a Caerth. She turns to Phar and says in elven, "I've never seen this human. Not the same ratman as on the isand."

Quinn nods in agreement. It's no one he's seen either.



> If none do, Caerth will suggest dragging the man back to town so that someone might identify him, before leaving the body in nature to be feasted on by wild animals.



"I-it's a good idea," Raius gasps. He grabs his side suddenly and falls to his knees. "Ahh! It burns!"

"Poison," Aureus sniffs the air. "On the spear." She checks the arrows and shakes her head 'no' when she sees the look on Phar's face and his increased concern for his bird. "Not on the arrowheads."

Raius begins gasping for air and shakes violently before toppling over onto his side, his eyes closed. As you all move to help him, a voice rises in the air from behind you. You look up the gultch and see Sir Ghal and half-a-dozen soldiers up near the old farmstead's house. The knight waves in greeting. He obviously can't see Raius lying on the ground.

"Did you find the bastard who killed my father?"


----------



## JustinCase

After telling his companions about the gear he strips from the corpse, Caerth collects whatever the others do not store away and puts it in his backpack to study later, or bring before his mentor. 

When Aureus voices her concerns about poison, the half-orc nods in sudden realization. _That’s_ what he was missing! The nagging gut feeling now clarified, Caerth is about to respond to the haakutan when suddenly Raius collapses. 

The druid rushes to the man’s side, studying the venom’s symptoms in order to identify the particular poison and find the right antidote. 









*OOC:*


Not sure what to roll for that, so I’ll just do a d20 and let the DM add the relevant modifier. 
[roll0]


----------



## Scotley

Phar looks up from his wounded familiar reluctantly. "We believe that fallen Wererat," he points for emphasis, "was the killer of your father. Now we need someone versed in healing or he shall claim another victim with the poison he used."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn collects his belongings and places it upon his person,"I believe I can carry him to the castle if that is where a specialist would be."


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> After telling his companions about the gear he strips from the corpse, Caerth collects whatever the others do not store away and puts it in his backpack to study later, or bring before his mentor.
> 
> When Aureus voices her concerns about poison, the half-orc nods in sudden realization. _That’s_ what he was missing! The nagging gut feeling now clarified, Caerth is about to respond to the haakutan when suddenly Raius collapses.
> 
> The druid rushes to the man’s side, studying the venom’s symptoms in order to identify the particular poison and find the right antidote.



Caerth is stymied by the poison in the spear wound. Nothing about it seems familiar to him. Likely, it isn't the venom of an animal but a manufactured toxin that combines the worst elements of a poisonous plant with some sort of reagent. It seems fast acting.

*OOC:* Heal check > 1d20+3=5+3=8



Scotley said:


> Phar looks up from his wounded familiar reluctantly. "We believe that fallen Wererat," he points for emphasis, "was the killer of your father. Now we need someone versed in healing or he shall claim another victim with the poison he used."



Sir Ghal rushes down to your location to help with Raius. He is joined by four of the soldiers. "Damn! This is bad!" He waves up to the other soldiers at the top of the gulch. "Go tell Aeron we're going to need his help! And do it fast!"

"Sir, do you know what it is?" A guard asks.

"No, I've never seen anything liek this before. Such things are not my specialty." He looks at Phar. "How long has he been like this?"



Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn collects his belongings and places it upon his person,"I believe I can carry him to the castle if that is where a specialist would be."



"Yes, take him up out of here, if he's safe to move?"

"Think... so," Aureus says in halted Common.

Sir Ghal looks at Quinn, "We'll have to risk it. My warhorse is tied up to the house's porch. The beast is of a strong breed and should be able to carry him back to Carnell." He motions to two of the guards. "Help Sir Quinn carry Raius to my horse then ride with him back to the village and take him straight to Aeron. The rest of us will stay here and deal with the dead wererat."

The guards move to obey the young knight. They help Quinn sling the man over the gladiator's shoulder while making sure his wound is staunched and his head is cradled. The way up feels a bit steeper than going down, but Quinn manages to make up to the farmstead without too much difficulty. The soldier's help Quinn up into the saddle with Raius slung in front of him. The guards mount and the three of them are soon riding back to Carnell.

"I hope he will be okay," Sir Ghal says. "Now, let's see this wererat." He studies the dead man's face. "I've never seen him before. He's not a local."

"I think I saw him on the Western Road." One of the guards kneels down next to the knight. "Yes, he arrived in Carnell late in the night, two nights ago, I think. He said he was looking for work as a mercenary. I told him we weren't hiring, and he seemed fine with it. He told me he'd ride on to the south towards Helt. I haven't seen him since then, until now."

"Did you get a name?" Sir Ghal asks.

"Otto, I think," the guard replies. "But if he came to Carnell to kill your father, I doubt that will be his real name."

"Wieland, was he traveling with anyone else? Did he say where he was coming from?"

"He was alone, sir. He said he was from the city of Huskk in Wolffire."

"I really hope that was a lie too," Sir Ghal says. "The last thing the Strandlands needs is conflict with Baron Recmair and his berserker army. But I seriously doubt Wolffire would hire a wererat. A werebear, maybe."

Sir Ghal turns to Phar. "Did he say anything to you before he died? Anything that would give us a clue to his origins?"


----------



## Scotley

Phar responds to the question. "Only a moment. We have only just dispatched this foe. I hope your noble steed can get him to help in time." 

"The wererat's words were mostly just boast and threat. He implied he was servant to something or someone, but nothing he said was specific. He said that he would bite us and his curse would make us servants; to what he did not say." He considers for a moment then adds, "He wears a most unusual armor, the hide a very rare beast. Perhaps that is a clue to his origins." He nods at the armor. "Do you know ought of the range of the creature known as a Rhinoceros?"


----------



## Scotley

Phar responds to the question. "Only a moment. We have only just dispatched this foe. I hope your noble steed can get him to help in time." 

"The wererat's words were mostly just boast and threat. He implied he was servant to something or someone, but nothing he said was specific. He said that he would bite us and his curse would make us servants; to what he did not say." He considers for a moment then adds, "He wears a most unusual armor, the hide a very rare beast. Perhaps that is a clue to his origins." He nods at the armor. "Do you know ought of the range of the creature known as a Rhinoceros?"


----------



## JustinCase

*OOC:*


Can Caerth make a knowledge (nature) check on the habitat of the rhino? [roll0]

Can't seem to load the RG properly, so please add the relevant modifier.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar responds to the question. "Only a moment. We have only just dispatched this foe. I hope your noble steed can get him to help in time."



"It's a sturdy animal," Sir Ghal says. "Let's hope so."



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "The wererat's words were mostly just boast and threat. He implied he was servant to something or someone, but nothing he said was specific. He said that he would bite us and his curse would make us servants; to what he did not say."



"That is a bit disturbing," Sir Ghal muses. "As far a know, the Strandlands has never had a significant problem with werebeasts. Yes, an occasional werewolf roams into the land and causes problems for a while, but the senate is very vigilant when it comes to eradicating those with such curses. More often, they've had to purge vampires and other undead from the larger cities. The last vampiric purge was over 100 years ago, however. Perhaps doing so has caused a void of evil that wererats are now taking advantage of."



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> He considers for a moment then adds, "He wears a most unusual armor, the hide a very rare beast. Perhaps that is a clue to his origins." He nods at the armor. "Do you know ought of the range of the creature known as a Rhinoceros?"



"Hmm, I don't think I've ever heard of such a creature before. It's definitely not native to the Thunder Lands. Of course, I might know it as something else. What does it look like?"



JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can Caerth make a knowledge (nature) check on the habitat of the rhino? Roll: 10+16=26
> 
> Can't seem to load the RG properly, so please add the relevant modifier.



*OOC:* Sure he can and he knows all about the rhinos of Harqual. He knows that that true rhinos (as we know them) are rare on Harqual, although he's heard tales from Aeron about the large numbers of rhinos that exist beyond the continent's shores. The few rhino-like animals that exist on Harqual are found in a half-a-dozen large herds (known as crashes) on the savanna's of the Far South. They tend to live along the river systems of the Savanna of the Mist and Savanna of the Sun. While most of the humans and halflings living in that region call these beasts rhinos, the gnomes of the Heverkent Forest and the savanna-dwelling rakasta prides (that sometimes hunt them) call them teleos (or more correctly, a Teleoceras).

Caerth knows that the most common type of rhino living on the contient are the woolly rhinoceros that live in the Northlands of Harqual. While they aren't as numerous as other big animals living on the continent, they are more numerous that the teleoceras. Caerth can tell that the rhino hide was made from woolly rhino's hide not from a teleoceras's. Woolly's are often hunted by the human tribes known as Northerners and those use all of the animal. None of it is wasted. The wererat's rhino hide armor likely originated from the Northlands, although the wererat's features don't mark him as a Northerner. More than likely he stole it or killed its original owner.

Note that on Kulan, Pleistocene megafauna still exist throughout the world, although the numbers of these animals aren't as substantial as normal animals. Harqual, however, is one of the few continent's of the world with more numerous types of megafauna that once existed on North America (and a few key choices from Eurasia and South America -- thus the woolly rhino). This includes american lions & cheetahs, camelops, dire wolves, giant beavers, giant polar bears, giant sloths, glyptodons, mammoths & mastodons, short-faced bears, smilodon, stag-moose, etc. 

Direct link to Caerth's PC sheet on the RG: [v.3.5] Rogues Gallery: Aerie of the Crow God PbP Campaign!
================================
[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]: FYI, I'm going to post another reply specifically for Quinn. It will go up today. (Knock on wood.)


----------



## Knightfall

*Quinn in Carnell*
Quinn spurs on the horse with the two soldiers riding beside him. The distance to Carnell goes considerably faster than it had on foot and soon the village comes into view. One of the soldiers that rode ahead to tell Aeron about Raius's plight meets them on the road.

"Sir Quinn, Aeron is waiting at Gurnard's Arms," he says as he reins in his horse as the trio approaches. Quinn and the others don't stop heading directly into Carnell. The other soldier follows them but doesn't push his horse as hard as the beast is already tired from the ride out to the farmstead and rush back to the village.

Quinn and the soldiers rein in their mounts in front of the small inn and Aeron is waiting outside. He tells Quinn to take Raius down off the horse and place him on the ground. He then casts a _delay poison_ spell on the fallen warrior.

"That will keep him safe for now," Aeron says. "Take him inside and I will see if I can purge the poison from his system using my herbs. Unfortunately, I cannot cure the poison magically today. I've had a busy day helping people with more mundane concerns and have used up most of my energy." The man looks a bit tired.

One of the soldiers helps Quinn take Raius inside the inn where Rosemergy has prepared a bed upstairs. Soon Raius is resting and his color seems better. Aeron tries to purge the toxin from his system, but he is soon shaking his head in frustration. "There isn't anything else I can do for him. My spell will only delay the poison for part of the day, and I don't have another one prepared." He looks at Quinn while Rosey looks on with concern. "We might have to take him to a healer in Belporte although I was thinking of doing that for Lorien anyway." He pauses and sighs. "Your friend seems to be getting worse not better. I can't even wake him anymore. It's almost like the trauma is in his soul."

"Since Raius is a recognized soldier of the Standlands, shouldn't you be able to get him treated at Fort Symas?" Rosey asks.

"Yes, that's a good idea." Aeron nods in approval. "And I'll see if Lady Pendour can get us permisison to take Lorien there as well. Stay with him Rosey." Aeron leads Quinn out of the inn and up the hill to Pendour Manor. The guards let him and Quinn pass into the manor; the guards salute Quinn as he passes. They find Lady Pendour sitting in the hall going over some documents. She looks haggard.

"Aeron, is Raius okay?" She asks.

"Yes and no," the healer replies. "I've magically delayed the poison in his body, but he's going to need a more skilled healer if he's going to live. I'd like your permission to take him, and Lorien, to Fort Symas."

"So, the bard is still unconscious then?"

"Yes Your Ladyship," Aeron replies.

"Very well, I will prepare the documents you'll need." She looks at Quinn. "Sir Ghal told me what happened to his father. Did you and the others catch the villain who murdered him?"

*OOC:* Heal check > 9+14=23 (not high enough)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn does all that he is told to do when traveling to the Inn and carries Raius in with the help of the  other soldier. With no knowledge of poisons, Quinn can only stand and nod sagely. as he heads to the Manor he feels weighted  and feet leaden, but he has a duty to perform for her ladyship and all in the manor. 

He salutes back when saluted which lifts his spirits a bit, but what  makes his steps more sharp is the fact he is about to be in attendance to the lady of the  manor, and she needs hope. before entering the Manor proper he takes several minutes to remove dirt from fighting and travel, with no recourse to hide wounds, blood and damage to his clothing.

In the presence of Lady Pendour, he answers her questions as aif giving a report, softening any of the worse of the details as well as he knows how.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth thinks for a few moments while studying the corpse and the armor.

*"That's made from the hide of a woolly rhino,"* he points to the armor. *"Most propably from the Northlands, although this guy doesn't seem to come from that place. Probably stole it, or killed the previous owner."*

The half-orc raises an eyebrow, and adds with uncharacteristic wit, *"A wererat criminal. Who would've guessed."*


----------



## Scotley

He waits stoically as the Lady prepares the documents. He unconsciously smooths the feathers of his familiar who he still cradles protectively.

Phar quirks his lips at the Half-Orc's unexpectedly humorous turn of phrase. _Stress brings out the most interesting behaviors. _ Such thoughts only partially distract him from the dire situation of his companions. 

Phar puts his keen elven eyes to work helping Aureus, but it is his feet that do the trick as a floor board rocks under his step revealing that it is loose. He bends to the hole. A smile plays across his lips at the sight of platinum in the pouch, but he ignores the coins in favor of the pommel shaped vial which he takes gingerly and wraps carefully in a spare shirt. "This might help the healers figure out the best treatment for our fallen companion", he observes.

The map and note cause his brows to knit in thought. "Well, well, it looks like our ugly friend outside, Odilos I presume, did not follow his orders." He taps the paper in frustration. "But who is the 'bastard son' and the 'breeder'? A couple? Mother and child? Curse this absent scribbler for neither being more specific nor signing his scrawl." He blows out his breath though his nostrils. "I guess we should return to the village and see if there are a pair of relative newcomers, one male, one female in town? I don't expect this little place gets all that many emigres." He shakes is head. "If that fails I guess there is nothing for it be to return to the tower and see if this Odilios made contact with the wereman there. Unless of course there is another in town." He adds ruefully, "We really must get some silver weapons."


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn does all that he is told to do when traveling to the Inn and carries Raius in with the help of the  other soldier. With no knowledge of poisons, Quinn can only stand and nod sagely. as he heads to the Manor he feels weighted  and feet leaden, but he has a duty to perform for her ladyship and all in the manor.
> 
> He salutes back when saluted which lifts his spirits a bit, but what  makes his steps more sharp is the fact he is about to be in attendance to the lady of the  manor, and she needs hope. before entering the Manor proper he takes several minutes to remove dirt from fighting and travel, with no recourse to hide wounds, blood and damage to his clothing.
> 
> In the presence of Lady Pendour, he answers her questions as aif giving a report, softening any of the worse of the details as well as he knows how.



"So it was a wererat, as you and the others originally suspected," Lady Pendour replies. "I am glad that you were able to find him and mete out some justice for Lord Ebal. It's unfortunate that the beast couldn't be taken alive, but it sounds like it didn't give you a choice. Well done to you and your allies, Sir Quinn."

"Caerth and the others will bring back the body, of course," Aeron surmises. "Hopefully we can discover why the creature did what it did and the identity of its master."

"I hope so," the lady says with a sigh. "This attack so soon after having my husband's body back can't be a matter of bad luck. There has to be a connection."

"We must consider all possibilities," Aeron says with a nod.

Lady Pendour stands and Aeron bows. "I will draft those documents for you immediately. Wait here, Aeron." She looks at Quinn. "You should return to your companions and help them bring back the wererat's body."

"Tell Caerth to take it to our home and place it on the old bier at the back of the cottage," Aeron adds. "I want to make sure it doesn't carry any diseases before anyone else inspects it."

Aeron waits for the lady while Quinn heads out of the manor the way he came. The guards salute him again as her leaves.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth thinks for a few moments while studying the corpse and the armor.
> 
> *"That's made from the hide of a woolly rhino,"* he points to the armor. *"Most propably from the Northlands, although this guy doesn't seem to come from that place. Probably stole it, or killed the previous owner."*



"That doesn't surprise me," Sir Ghal says. "Everything I've heard about this breed of werebeast is that they are notorious thieves."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> The half-orc raises an eyebrow, and adds with uncharacteristic wit, *"A wererat criminal. Who would've guessed."*





Scotley said:


> Phar quirks his lips at the Half-Orc's unexpectedly humorous turn of phrase. _Stress brings out the most interesting behaviors. _ Such thoughts only partially distract him from the dire situation of his companions.



"Indeed," Ghal chuckles drily.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Phar puts his keen elven eyes to work helping Aureus, but it is his feet that do the trick as a floor board rocks under his step revealing that it is loose. He bends to the hole. A smile plays across his lips at the sight of platinum in the pouch, but he ignores the coins in favor of the pommel shaped vial which he takes gingerly and wraps carefully in a spare shirt. "This might help the healers figure out the best treatment for our fallen companion", he observes.



"Ah, you've found the poison," Sir Ghal says. "We must get it back to Aeron as quickly as possible."[/COLOR]



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The map and note cause his brows to knit in thought. "Well, well, it looks like our ugly friend outside, Odilos I presume, did not follow his orders." He taps the paper in frustration. "But who is the 'bastard son' and the 'breeder'? A couple? Mother and child? Curse this absent scribbler for neither being more specific nor signing his scrawl." He blows out his breath though his nostrils. "I guess we should return to the village and see if there are a pair of relative newcomers, one male, one female in town? I don't expect this little place gets all that many emigres." He shakes is head. "If that fails I guess there is nothing for it be to return to the tower and see if this Odilios made contact with the wereman there. Unless of course there is another in town." He adds ruefully, "We really must get some silver weapons."



"I haven't seen anyone else pass through recently that matches that description," Wieland notes. "This one," he points to the dead wererat. "He didn't mention anything about looking for anyone or knowing any of the locals."

"And the name, Odilos, is definitely not a Falcûnian name, so he's not from Wolffire, no mater what he claimed. That's good to know," Sir Ghal adds. He rubs his chin thoughtfully. "In fact, it sounds more western in origin. He could be from somewhere near Pretensa, maybe."

"The name almost sounds Izmirian," Wieland notes. "But, he didn't speak with an accent. He sounded like he could be from Wolffire."

"Something to figure out later," Sir Ghal says. "As Phar suggests, we need to check in Carnell and see if there are any more strangers lurking around. I doubt it. Visitors rarely go unnoticed." He motions to Wieland. "Find something to wrap the corpse. There might be something in the farmhouse but be careful in there."

The guard nods and rushes up the gulch to the old house while you all wait near the body.

"If we can't find this 'bastard' in Carnell, I think you're right, Phar. You'll have to go back to Gurnard's Head and question the other wererat. He's probably involved or knows something. If you can, bring him back to the village. It doesn't sound like he'll come easily. I can assign you more help. If you come in numbers, he might surrender."

Wieland comes back with an old rug that has seen better days. It is duty and pock-marked. Something has been chewing on its edges. "Lady Pendour should have someone knock that old place down," Wieland suggest. "It smells terrible in there."

"We'll worry about that later," the young knight replies. He works with Wieland and the group to wrap the dead wererat in the old rug. It doesn't take long after that to drag the werebeast up the gulch and sling it over Wieland's saddle. All the other horses were taken back to Carnell, so you have to walk the horse back to the village. The early morning has turned to late morning and Caerth knows it will soon be time for Low Luncheon*. By the time Carnell comes into view, Wieland's stomach is growling.

"I shouldn't have skipped my morning meal," he says while holding the reins of his horse.

*OOC:* *Commoners eating a daily fare of bread and cheese and some ale or mead. The time for this meal is just before Noon. High Luncheon, in contract, happens between 1 or 2 P.M. and consists of a larger meal shared amongst the community.


----------



## Scotley

Phar shakes his head. "Having met the fellow, I can't picture him surrendering. I hope I am wrong and overwhelming force will motivate him otherwise." On the walk back he has time to consider the words of the others. "We must share what we've learned and hope someone else can fill in a missing piece or two."  The smell of blood still fresh in his nostrils he shudders at the talk of food, but says nothing.


----------



## Knightfall

*Aftermath of the Murder*
Lord Gar Ebal is dead. Murdered by a wererat of unknown origin. Somehow, he'd managed to avoid being seen by the guards and then ambush the Master Seneschal at an outdoor privvy. The scene had been a brutal one and had shook the dead man's son, Sir Ghal Ebal. You managed to track down and kill Odilos at an old farmstead, but not before he managed to wound Phar's familiar with an arrow and nearly kill Raius Bellath, a local guard assigned to your group by Lady Pendour, with a poisoned spear. While Quinn rode ahead with Raius to seek the healer and Caerth's mentor, Areon, as well as report to Lady Pendour, the rest of you stay behind to look for clues about the wererat and a possible antidote. You discover a rough map of Carnell and a scrawled note with the beastman's name on it, Odilos. The note refers to a 'bastard son' and a 'breeder' but noting else of use.

It doesn't take long for group to be reunited in Carnell outside Rosie's inn. Aeron is inside treating Raius's injuries and is relieved to get the poison vial. The guard is fading fast, but the old druid manages to discern the worst of the toxin in the vial with a quick sniff. He rushes outside, gathers a few nearby herbs, and creates a quick mushy salve to put on the soldier's wound, which slows the poison. He rushes off to his home with Caerth in tow to brew a better antidote. Sir Ghal stays with Raius. Phar and Quinn go with Caerth and Aeron while Aureus goes to sit with Lorien who is still unconscious. Could he have been poisoned and not have known it? She tries the salve on the rash that now covers his neck and chest but it does little to help.

It takes the rest of the day and all night for Aeron and Caerth to brew the antidote even with Phar's help. Quinn watches over you while you work to make sure there aren't any interruptions. As you work, you tell Aeron about Odilos and the map & note. Just past dawn, you finish and rush back to the inn. You arrive just in time to save the fallen soldier's life. By mid-morning, he is out of danger but still unconscious. Aureus tells you that Lorien still won't wake up. Sir Ghal heads back to Pendour Manor to update the lady.

"I don't know what else I can do for him," Aeron says glumly to you. "It's almost as if what is afflicting him is in his soul."

"A demon?" Rosie asks with concern.

"Whatever it is is beyond me," he sighs. "But I don't think he's in mortal danger, right now. Lady Pendour has given me permission to take him and Raius to Fort Symas."

"Gangrell brought the documents you'll need and gave them to Sir Ghal last night," Rosie notes.

"We're not going anywhere today," the man replies. "I need rest. We all do. And from what you all told me last night, I doubt Sir Ghal is going to wait to go after the wererat on Gurnard's Head until after I return from Fort Symas." He yawns. "And I have one more trick up my sleeve that might work for Lorien, but I'll need sleep and to replenish my magic." He turns to Rosie. "I'll sleep here tonight."

She nods and rushes to get a cot and blanket, which she places next to Lorien's bed. Aeron tells Caerth to go home and get some sleep and for the others to replenish their own energy and magic. Rosie clears out the patrons in the common room until the breakfast hour so you get get some rest in peace. You are woken by the smell of food being left on trays outside your doors and a low din in the common room. Soon after, a firm knock resounds on each of your doors.

"It's Gareth," a familar voice intones. "Sir Ghal is in the common room and wishes to speak with you."


----------



## Scott DeWar

The day before was a long and eventful one and took a bit to get the kinks and knots out of his muscles, but he did so with the practiced discipline of a seasoned warrior. He dons his clothing and armor with his favored weapon clinking against his leg as he moved about. The spiked chain announced his arrival as he moved to the common room to where there was much activity to cause the rumble of voices he heard in his room.

He looks about, surveying the mood as he does so, to find Sir Ghal and heads directly toward him.


----------



## Scotley

Phar emerges from his evening's rest still looking a bit worn. He takes a deep breath to buttress himself as he steps into the room. He moves to where Sir Ghal is waiting and looks around for his companions. "Good morrow to you Sir Ghal," he says with a bow for him and a nod of greeting for Quinn.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn nods back  with a weary look and bloodshot eyes


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth sleeps peacefully despite the turbulent recent events, his mind and body seemingly realizing that living in the moment is more important than worrying about the past or future -- and tonight, sleep is what the half-orc needs.

He awakes gently to the sound of Screech the owl hooting softly. The predatory bird signals the dawn and its own rest during the day, and Caerth plays with it for a moment, taking the dead mouse Screech has caught and tossing it back to the owl's grasping claws a few times. Then the druid emerges from the natural shelter beneath a grand oak tree, and sits himself down next to an even bigger tree; an ancient oak that seems to be the oldest living thing for miles. There Caerth meditates for several moments, contemplating the cycle of life and accepting nature's magical gifts for today.

Only then does he return and gets dressed, gearing up in his familiar armour and replenishing his arrows. Putting the longbow over his shoulder and using the greatspear like a walking stick, Caerth takes another look at the now sleeping Screech, and his familiar grove. A new day, another chance of never returning. Odd how one can get attached to such insubstantial things.

Shrugging, the half-orc turns away and heads back to so-called civilisation, the sun now fully up and warming Caerth up as he realizes he is feeling pretty good today!

As he arrives in the common room, the druid finds Quinn, Phar and Sir Ghal already there, and Caerth nods to each in silence, sitting himself down in one of the sturdy wooden chairs.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn nods to Caerth as he had Phar and returns to give Sir Ghal his attention.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> The day before was a long and eventful one and took a bit to get the kinks and knots out of his muscles, but he did so with the practiced discipline of a seasoned warrior. He dons his clothing and armor with his favored weapon clinking against his leg as he moved about. The spiked chain announced his arrival as he moved to the common room to where there was much activity to cause the rumble of voices he heard in his room.
> 
> He looks about, surveying the mood as he does so, to find Sir Ghal and heads directly toward him.



Ghal is easy to find. He is brooding by the fire. He looks rested but troubled. It's not surprising. The young man just lost his father. He sits at a small table with four other chairs. Aureus is already sitting with him, silently.

"You are awake," Sir Ghal says when he sees you. "Rosie insisted that I let you all sleep longer than Aeron had planned. He's upstairs attending to Raius and your friend. Young Bellath is awake now, although he's still weak. You friend is still unconscious, I'm afraid. Aeron is trying a powerful spell on him. I hope it helps."



Scotley said:


> Phar emerges from his evening's rest still looking a bit worn. He takes a deep breath to buttress himself as he steps into the room. He moves to where Sir Ghal is waiting and looks around for his companions. "Good morrow to you Sir Ghal," he says with a bow for him and a nod of greeting for Quinn.





Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn nods back  with a weary look and bloodshot eyes



"And morrow to you, although you'll excuse me if I'm not in a 'good' mood," the young knight sighs. "Please, have a seat. Lady Aureus and I are enjoying some of Rosie's flatcakes and sausages." Ghal downs a mug of something pungent before spearing a sausage with a fork. "We're going to need our energy for the trip to Gurnard's Head."

"You assume they will go with you there first before Fort Symas," Aeron says as he steps off the last step from upstairs. "Master Lorien is awake."

"The North Gods be praised," a patron says happily with a raised mug.

"But, he is still weak," the elder druid adds. "He's in no shape to be heading to that rock. I'll still have to take him to Fort Symas."

"I am glad he is better," Sir Ghal replies. "There's been too much death already. And, no, I don't assume that they will come with me and my soldiers ahead of traveling with their friend, but it would be helpful."



JustinCase said:


> Caerth sleeps peacefully despite the turbulent recent events, his mind and body seemingly realizing that living in the moment is more important than worrying about the past or future -- and tonight, sleep is what the half-orc needs.
> 
> He awakes gently to the sound of Screech the owl hooting softly. The predatory bird signals the dawn and its own rest during the day, and Caerth plays with it for a moment, taking the dead mouse Screech has caught and tossing it back to the owl's grasping claws a few times. Then the druid emerges from the natural shelter beneath a grand oak tree, and sits himself down next to an even bigger tree; an ancient oak that seems to be the oldest living thing for miles. There Caerth meditates for several moments, contemplating the cycle of life and accepting nature's magical gifts for today.
> 
> Only then does he return and gets dressed, gearing up in his familiar armour and replenishing his arrows. Putting the longbow over his shoulder and using the greatspear like a walking stick, Caerth takes another look at the now sleeping Screech, and his familiar grove. A new day, another chance of never returning. Odd how one can get attached to such insubstantial things.
> 
> Shrugging, the half-orc turns away and heads back to so-called civilisation, the sun now fully up and warming Caerth up as he realizes he is feeling pretty good today!
> 
> As he arrives in the common room, the druid finds Quinn, Phar and Sir Ghal already there, and Caerth nods to each in silence, sitting himself down in one of the sturdy wooden chairs.





Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn nods to Caerth as he had Phar and returns to give Sir Ghal his attention.



Caerth arrives to find his mentor standing by the stair well and the others gathered around a small table by the fire.

"Ah, Caerth, good that you are here. Now we can get started," Sir Ghal stands. "I have been ordered by Lady Pendour to take a handful of guards with me to Gurnard's Head and place the wererat Hornauer in custody. Whether or not he is responsible for the death of my father or not, we cannot let lycanthropes run around loose. If his curse spreads beyond that rock, it could be end of Carnell. If he comes quietly, he will have to answer questions about what he might know about the other wererat and these cultists he mentioned, and if he is innocent of any evil deeds, he will be taken to the edge of the Standlands and set free, as long as he promises to never enter these lands again. Magic will ensure his cooperation."

"If faced with death, he'll likely surrender," Aeron notes. "Wererats aren't know for their bravery. Yes, they're often fanatics, but from what Caerth and his allies have told me, I don't think he's likely to resist, much."

"That's why I prefer if you four came with us," Ghal motions to each of you. "He knows you and might be more inclined to surrender if given the chance by you. Regardless, he's either coming with us as a prisoner or as a corpse. The lady was very clear on the matter." He pauses to eat half a flat cake. "So, can I count on you? I've been ordered to leave immediately and I cannot take more guards with me, otherwise the manor and town will be left unprotected."

You note that Sir Ghal's mannerisms have shifted to be more like his father's, although there isn't the annoyance and distrust that Lord Ebal had once projected toward you all. Just an added level of responsibility.

"Let them at least talk to Lorien first, Sir Ghal," Aeron protests.

"Of course," the knight nods. "Whatever you decided, let me know within the hour. I will not force you." The knight finishes his meal, stands, and then bows to them before heading for the door. "I will be at the beachhead awaiting your answer."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth feels.. odd.. at being greeted by name by Sir Ghal. Still unused to social interactions except those with his mentor and, recently, with his companions, the half-orc casts his eyes down, until he realizes he does so. He then looks at the knight and nods firmly.

When the young knight talks about capturing the wererat Hornauer, Caerth becomes slightly uncomfortable. He waits until both Aeron and Sir Ghal have finished talking, then clears his throat. After a look at his mentor, who nods assuringly, the young druid says, *"We promised the wererat we'd leave him alone. He looks after his rats. He's a lycanthrope, but he seems innocent."*

Realizing the others may not see things quite the same, Caerth continues quickly, *"We should talk with him in his lair instead of showing agression by capturing him. At least, we should try talking first."*


----------



## Scotley

Phar listens, but does not remark until the young man has departed. We should not be hasty. The Lady has spoken and her will is going to be done in this situation whatever we may think of it. I believe you have the right of it and we should question him in his lair, but there is no mistaking the determination of these people. If we go against the Lady's wishes now, I do not think we will be welcome here much longer. I would not see another Ghal slain. So I for one will accompany him even if the mission is not entirely to my liking.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth feels.. odd.. at being greeted by name by Sir Ghal. Still unused to social interactions except those with his mentor and, recently, with his companions, the half-orc casts his eyes down, until he realizes he does so. He then looks at the knight and nods firmly.
> 
> When the young knight talks about capturing the wererat Hornauer, Caerth becomes slightly uncomfortable. He waits until both Aeron and Sir Ghal have finished talking, then clears his throat. After a look at his mentor, who nods assuringly, the young druid says, *"We promised the wererat we'd leave him alone. He looks after his rats. He's a lycanthrope, but he seems innocent."*
> 
> Realizing the others may not see things quite the same, Caerth continues quickly, *"We should talk with him in his lair instead of showing agression by capturing him. At least, we should try talking first."*



Sir Ghal stops at the door and turns to speak to Caerth. "While I am willing to let the beastman have a chance to speak first, I cannot let him alone in this regard. I know you promised him, but Lady Pendour wants him gone. If we can do it peacefully, I am okay with that but if he becomes violent, I will use silver on him." With that Sir Ghal exits the inn.



Scotley said:


> Phar listens, but does not remark until the young man has departed. We should not be hasty. The Lady has spoken and her will is going to be done in this situation whatever we may think of it. I believe you have the right of it and we should question him in his lair, but there is no mistaking the determination of these people. If we go against the Lady's wishes now, I do not think we will be welcome here much longer. I would not see another Ghal slain. So I for one will accompany him even if the mission is not entirely to my liking.



Sir Gareth looks Phar and then at Aureus and adds. "It is different than with your companion here. She is a true creature of nature, although exotic to the Strandlands. And we do have a few rakasta living in the Strandlands, although not in great numbers. But they do not carry a curse that can infect others. For the lady and for the people, its the same if a vampire was discovered nearby. Now, I realize it's not exactly the same thing, but if Sir Ghal doesn't do this deed, Lady Pendour will get someone else to do it. The truth is, she has to do it. Word has already been sent to Ironsoul to inform the Gerousia about Hornauer, and if Lady Pendour does nothing, they will take her lands away and give them to someone more willing, more brutal."

"That would be awful," Rosie says.

"Aye, Carnell rarely comes under the direct gaze of the senate but if they think Lady Pendour isn't up to the task of running Pendour manor, they will pass her lands on to an older noble family. Experience is everything to the Gerousia."

"They banish her?" Aureus asks.

"From the Freeholds entirely, no. But they are likely to relocate her to someplace where they can either keep an eye on her or forget about her."

"Some forgotten keep in the Thunder Mountains or worse," Rosie adds with a sigh.

Gareth nods and then looks at Phar. "If you can get to the wererat and make him see reason, it would benefit our lady so much. And if it turns out he's afflicted, he could be allowed to stay if he agrees to be cured. But if he is what some would call a natural lycanthrope, he will be hounded until he leaves or is killed." He looks at Caerth with some concern. "I am sorry if this fact troubles you."

"It is a hard lesson that my pupil must learn for himself, it seems" Aeron notes. "Sometimes the balance between nature and civilization comes down to a hard choice." He shakes his head. "Anyway, go speak with Lorien."

Aureus nods and leads the way up to the bard's room. The door clicks open and you find the elven bard sitting up in bed. He is still very pale except for where his skin is red and blotchy. His long hair is a tangle. He smiles when you enter.

"It seems I've been sleeping; it was a very weird experience," he says hoarsely. "What have I missed? Tell me everything?"


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth remains quiet as the others speak their mind about the matter. The half-orc is somewhat confused; he thought that agreements and laws were the way of civilisation and none should break them, but here these folk say that in certain cases it is alright to break promises!

As for the natural world, it has a way of dealing with infections. Either the infection is contained to a relatively small group, or it grows too large and is eventually starved or eradicated by natural predators. In neither case does the druid see why he should interfere.

On the other hand... For maybe the first time in his life, Caerth feels comfortable with other people. Odd as they may be, these companions accept him and seem to value his presence. Of course, Aeron has also accepted the half-orc, but there has always been a difference in power and standing between them. There is no such difference between Caerth and Aureus, Phar, Quinn and Lorien.

In the end, Caerth decides not to argue further. He will join his companions, but he is not sure he will fight Hornauer if it comes to that. Perhaps it was the brief encounter with the sentient sword, but he is determined to follow his conscience from now on.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn stands stoically during the conversation, but there is just a bit of confusion in his heart. sending one away that was promised to be allowed to stay is not quite the right thing, but  if that is what the lord of the land wants, he will comply.


----------



## Scotley

Phar smiles at his companion. It is good to see you smile my friend. We feared for you. Phar takes a moment to share what news he has. He speaks diplomatically, not wanted to distress his still viably ill friend with the sadder parts of his tale.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar smiles at his companion. It is good to see you smile my friend. We feared for you. Phar takes a moment to share what news he has. He speaks diplomatically, not wanted to distress his still viably ill friend with the sadder parts of his tale.



"Thanks Phar, and it sounds like you have to go back to that rock without me," Lorien sighs. "You can't wait. Aeron tells me that it will take a day to get to the fort, and I'll like be there for a few days."

"We not wait," Aureus replies. "But, we see you when we return here. Right?"

"I hope so," Lorien says with a smile. He pauses to think for a moment. "Personally, I don't think Hornauer had anything to do with Lord Ebal's death. You should try to talk to him without Sir Ghal around, if possible."

Lorien lays back, obviously tired.

"You rest, elf-friend," Aureus says.

He nods. "Good luck."

You all say your goodbyes before heading back down into the commonroom where Rosie has filled a pack with good food. Caerth notices that Aeron is absent.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth remains quiet as the others speak their mind about the matter. The half-orc is somewhat confused; he thought that agreements and laws were the way of civilisation and none should break them, but here these folk say that in certain cases it is alright to break promises!
> 
> As for the natural world, it has a way of dealing with infections. Either the infection is contained to a relatively small group, or it grows too large and is eventually starved or eradicated by natural predators. In neither case does the druid see why he should interfere.
> 
> On the other hand... For maybe the first time in his life, Caerth feels comfortable with other people. Odd as they may be, these companions accept him and seem to value his presence. Of course, Aeron has also accepted the half-orc, but there has always been a difference in power and standing between them. There is no such difference between Caerth and Aureus, Phar, Quinn and Lorien.
> 
> In the end, Caerth decides not to argue further. He will join his companions, but he is not sure he will fight Hornauer if it comes to that. Perhaps it was the brief encounter with the sentient sword, but he is determined to follow his conscience from now on.





Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn stands stoically during the conversation, but there is just a bit of confusion in his heart. sending one away that was promised to be allowed to stay is not quite the right thing, but  if that is what the lord of the land wants, he will comply.



Sir Gareth wishes you well and says, "I wish I could go with you."

Several other citizens of Carnell, including the dwarven blacksmith Bronzethegn and the retired warrior Timmins, are waiting outside the inn to wish you good luck. The people have taken a shine to you all since you returned with Lord Pendour's body. The guard named Wieland is there too.

"Sir Ghal has asked me to perform his duties while he's gone with you," the guard says with a bit of pride. "He's waiting for you by the dock. Try to take that blasted wererat by surprise."

You have a bit of time to gather your thoughts and anything you'll need before heading down to the dock. Once you're ready, a few of the local children walk down the path with you to the old dock, which has been cleaned up, a lot. It seems Quinten Mohren is doing his dead uncle, Yorick, proud. He's busy preparing the launches while Sir Ghal speaks with Aeron. Three aged, veteran guards stand ready to board the launches.

"You here," Sir Ghal says. "Good. Aeron asked me to give you more time to decide, but I was just about to cast off. How is your friend?

"Better but tired," Aureus says.

"I should go check on him and Raius," Aeron replies. "Good luck to you all." He stops to give Caerth an encouraging pat on the arm. "Be safe."

He waits for Caerth typical response in these situations before heading back up to Carnell. He makes the children go with him.

"I've cleaned the boats," Quinten notes. "Try not to let them get soaked in blood and guts again, okay?"

"We will do our best," Sir Ghal replies. "But no promises." He heads to the lead launch and takes a position in the bow looking out towards Gurnard's Head. The day is crystal clear and you can see the high-point of the tower in the distance. Two of his guards step into the boat with him and take up the oars while the third steps into the other launch and takes one of the oars. The guard motions for Quinn to help him row and the rest of you to get in to one of the boats.

Aureus deftly steps into the second launch and shakes the man's hand before sitting in the bow with her back towards the other boat. Quinten unties the ropes Sir Ghal gives the order to start rowing for the rocky islet and the two launches begin to move away from the dock. With the good weather and strong rowers, it doesn't take any longer to reach Gurnard's Head than normal. You see no sign of rooks winging over the tower. The tides is low enough to allow for entry into the grotto. The sea has washed away much of the smell of the baby scrags you killed here, and the body that once laid near the stairs is now gone, as any signs of the sea goblins you fought.

Sir Ghal turns to Caerth. "So, where do we go to find this wererat?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> "I've cleaned the boats," Quinten notes. "Try not to let them get soaked in blood and guts again, okay?"
> He heads to the lead launch and takes a position in the bow looking out towards Gurnard's Head. The day is crystal clear and you can see the high-point of the tower in the distance. Two of his guards step into the boat with him and take up the oars while the third steps into the other launch and takes one of the oars. The guard motions for Quinn to help him row and the rest of you to get in to one of the boats.





"I will do my utmost best as I do prefer my guts to stay inside me." says Quinn to Quinton. At the guard's request, Quinn takes the other oar.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth merely nods at his mentor as they say goodbye. The half-orc knows that Aeron feels differently about the wererat, and Caerth cannot persuade him. Likewise, he knows that asking for the elder druid’s reasons is pointless, because obviously he needs to experience it firsthand, according to Aeron. 

Caerth realizes that in his mind, he is starting to move away from being Aeron’s student. This brings a sudden feeling of regret, sadness, and anger. 

Before the anger, summoned so easily due to his orcish heritage, can take over his mind and actions, Caerth turns awkwardly and moves to the boats. 

Once aboard, he focuses on the others, not really listening but trying to distract himself from his inner turmoil. 

It therefore takes a few moments before he realizes Sir Ghal has asked him a questions. 

*”We’ll lead the way,”* he says, trying to sound cheerful. He is hesitant to give the creature’s location somehow.


----------



## Scotley

Phar takes his place in the boat. He has little to say as his mind is already on the coming encounter with the wererat. He has a far away look to his eyes as his mind is deep in thought.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn keeps his head on a swivel while on the water. He wants no surprises like the sauguin from last time.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> "I will do my utmost best as I do prefer my guts to stay inside me." says Quinn to Quinton. At the guard's request, Quinn takes the other oar.



Quinten chortles with a grin.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth merely nods at his mentor as they say goodbye. The half-orc knows that Aeron feels differently about the wererat, and Caerth cannot persuade him. Likewise, he knows that asking for the elder druid’s reasons is pointless, because obviously he needs to experience it firsthand, according to Aeron.
> 
> Caerth realizes that in his mind, he is starting to move away from being Aeron’s student. This brings a sudden feeling of regret, sadness, and anger.
> 
> Before the anger, summoned so easily due to his orcish heritage, can take over his mind and actions, Caerth turns awkwardly and moves to the boats.
> 
> Once aboard, he focuses on the others, not really listening but trying to distract himself from his inner turmoil.





Scotley said:


> Phar takes his place in the boat. He has little to say as his mind is already on the coming encounter with the wererat. He has a far away look to his eyes as his mind is deep in thought.





Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn keeps his head on a swivel while on the water. He wants no surprises like the sauguin from last time.



The water is crystal clear during the trip, as well as in the grotto (like it was the first time). You don't see any signs of the immature scrags. Perhaps they have moved on or perhaps they are hiding.

You once again note the sunken rowboat at the bottom of the grotto with its two large chests. The lids are closed, but you can see a few baubles scattered on the rowboat.

The guard rowing with Quinn takes note of the chest with some interest. He looks at Quinn and asks, "Did you try for those chests?"

"Worry about that later, Elijah," Sir Ghal insists. "We're not here for treasure, but if we can help add to Lady Pendour's coffers after we have the wererat in custody, we will take the opportunity."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> It therefore takes a few moments before he realizes Sir Ghal has asked him a questions.
> 
> *”We’ll lead the way,”* he says, trying to sound cheerful. He is hesitant to give the creature’s location somehow.



"Lead and I will follow," Sir Ghal replies. He falls in line after Caerth. "Balorix, you're with me. Elijah, take up the rear with Sir Quinn. Avanth, watch over the launches."

"Aye sir," the oldest guard replies. As Caerth and Sir Ghal lead the way up the stairs, Quinn notes the old guard making sure the boats are secure.

As you walk the winding staircase up towards the tower, everyone keeps an eye on the sky. But if there are rooks nearby, they don't attack. You pass by the hidden chamber where the skeleton archers had ambushed you, and where you found the remains of the mummified corpses in robes. The bodies are still there and Sir Ghal asks if they were undead.

"No, just dead," Aureus says.

Continuing up the stairs, you come to the exit onto the ledge where you had found Cruel Justice. Gurnard's Head stands before you once again. Looking up, you note the flagstaff where Lord Pendour's body had once hung. The scene is more serene than it had been, as there isn't a storm blowing overhead.

More notable is that the door at the top of the stone steps winding around the bottom of the tower lies open. You rmember that it had been magically barred when you had tried to open it. Now, it sits partially open and a light flickers inside.

"I told you not to come back," Hornauer's voice hisses from somewhere unseen. "You promised me. The tower is mine now!"

A dozen dire rats appear on the steps leading to the open doorway. "Leave, now, and I might show mercy! Stay, and your deaths will be slow and painful!"

Sir Ghal looks like he wants to say something, but he resists the urge. He calmly says to Caerth, "This is your chance to speak to him. Either talk him into surrendering, or I will order my men to attack."

He and his men reach for their blades but do not draw them.

"No, outnumbered. Retreat and wait to see if he comes to us," Aureus suggests.

"Go now!" The wererat yells.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth clears his throat, then starts, uncertainly.

*"We-- I do not wish to fight,"* the half-orc says, dropping his spear and crossing his arms in what he hopes is a sign of non-hostility. *"We have come to talk to you, concerning another wererat called Odilos. Do you know of him?"*

The druid hopes Hornauer is ready to talk and not fight. He hasn't quite figured out yet what he'll do if things do escalate, or if he should tell the lycanthrope that the guards intend to capture him.









*OOC:*


I suppose that requires a Diplomacy roll? [roll0] *fingers crossed*


----------



## Scott DeWar

JustinCase said:


> Caerth clears his throat, then starts, uncertainly.
> 
> *"We-- I .. .. .. .. .. ", *



"we" ,  says Quinn encouragingly to the big druid. He keeps his hands empty and balled at just above his hips .. .. .. and his chain. He keeps a wary eye on the dire rats.
aid another on diplomacy [+1, target: 10+] aid another: diplomacy: 1D20+1 = [8]+1 = 9
.
*


JustinCase said:



			" .. .. .. .. .. do not wish to fight,"
		
Click to expand...


*


JustinCase said:


> the half-orc says, dropping his spear and crossing his arms in what he hopes is a sign of non-hostility. *"We have come to talk to you, concerning another wererat called Odilos. Do you know of him?"*
> 
> The druid hopes Hornauer is ready to talk and not fight. He hasn't quite figured out yet what he'll do if things do escalate, or if he should tell the lycanthrope that the guards intend to capture him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I suppose that requires a Diplomacy roll? [roll0] *fingers crossed*


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth clears his throat, then starts, uncertainly.
> 
> *"We-- I do not wish to fight,"* the half-orc says, dropping his spear and crossing his arms in what he hopes is a sign of non-hostility. *"We have come to talk to you, concerning another wererat called Odilos. Do you know of him?"*
> 
> The druid hopes Hornauer is ready to talk and not fight. He hasn't quite figured out yet what he'll do if things do escalate, or if he should tell the lycanthrope that the guards intend to capture him.





Scott DeWar said:


> "we" ,  says Quinn encouragingly to the big druid. He keeps his hands empty and balled at just above his hips .. .. .. and his chain. He keeps a wary eye on the dire rats.



There is a long silence before the dire rats move forward, slowly and cautiously. The big rats do not attack but they come down the tower's outer starway and move to create a crescent moon shape around the group. Dozens of other smaller rats join them, coming out of hidden recesses and crevasses.

Hornauer steps not out of the doorway, but out of the shadow of the tower. Out of the doorway comes the same massive dire rat that you had encountered with him in the complex under the tower.

Sir Ghal begins to pull his blade out of his sheath but, surprisingly, the man he'd called Balorix stops him. The older warrior looks at the young knight and shakes his head.

"How do you know that name, druid!?" Hornauer demands.

"We must kill them, my love," the huge rat hisses in an oddly feminine voice. "If they know of Odilos, then they have come as assassins of the guild. Kill them, kill them now!"

The crescent moon of rats sway and hiss with her words. Sir Ghal tries to pull his blade again but the old man stops him once again.

"Nay, young knight," Balorix insists. "Do not provoke them. Let us be rational. This is why Lady Pendour sent for me—to consul her, and you. We do not know if this ratman had your father killed. Be mindful."

"I-it is a-as you wish, Master Balorix," the young knight seems shaken and bent on revenge.

"Horny, my love," the huge rat whines. "Let my babies eat them. They are sooo hungry."

"No, Lycia," Hornauer commands. "If we kill them outright without learning more, we won't learn what the guild knows. Now, who are these others that you have brought with you, hmm?" Hornauer points to Sir Ghal and the guards. "Your assassin squad. I can smell the silver on them."

"I," Balorix replies. "Am Sir Balorix, Master of Knightswall." The man pulls off his outer coat and reveals underneath a fine gray tunic emblazoned with two red crossed swords. "Honored member of the Crimson Blades."

"A Investigator of the Senate!" The huge rats screams. "We are doomed!"

"No, no, no, no," Hornauer says with fear. "How could you bring him here!" He yells at Caerth. (Caerth knows that Investigators are skilled interrogators who have the right to use almost any means at their disposal.)

"Please calm yourself, Mister Rat," the old knight says. "I am now retired from that order, and I was not called to Carnell because of you. And I assure you that the druid and his friends were not made aware of my true nature before coming here. I insisted to Sir Ghal that it be so."

"I am Sir Ghal Ebal," the young knight says to the wererat while trying not to look guilty in your eyes. "And I am here to make sure you aren't in league with the wererat, Odilos, who killed my father."

"I did not kill anyone!" Hornauer hisses. "And I would never work with that bastard. Well, now I wouldn't work with him. Y-you haven't told him where I am, have you?" The wererat looks very worried.

Sir Ghal is about to speak when Balorix holds up his hand. The young knight says nothing.

"We are not here to answer any more of your questions unless you answer ours first," the man insists. "Now, I believe the young half-orc here asked you a question. You know this other wererat. Tell us."

"No Horny," Lycia whines. "We must kill them all and feed! Then flee!"

"My love, please go back inside and take our brood with you," Hornauer says uneasily.

The huge rats hisses and gnashes her teeth but eventually relents. All but the biggest of the dire rats—four of them—either climb the stairs into the tower or receed back into the shadows where they came from.

"Believe that Lycia and I can call them back with only a thought," the wererat says to Sir Balorix.

"Oh, I believe you," he replies. "And believe me when I say it will take more than you and your rats to kill me."

"I- I believe you," Hornauer says glumly. He sighs and shifts from his hybrid form to his human form. The man stands stark naked, which doesn't rattle the old knight. Hornauer has a wry grin on his face but it soon disappears under the Investigator's scowl. He sighs again and goes to fetch a bundle of clothes from under a rock near the tower. The dire rats watch his back as he dones his worn garments. He speaks as he dresses. "Yes, I know Odilos, although I doubt that's his real name. That's his guild name."

"What guild?" The Investigator asks.

Hornauer turns and grins at the man. "You and your senate don't know about the guild, do you? Well, that's now my advantage, it seems. What do I get for this information?"

"You get to live," Sir Ghal replies. "But, somewhere else but here."

"You would evict me?"

"He has orders to do so," Sir Balorix replies. "But if you tell us everything you know about this guild, I might be inclined to speak to the Gerousia on you and your brood's behalf to find a more isolated place to live on the edge of the Strandlands."

"I'm not going to live in the southern badlands, old man," Hornauer says with menace. The biggest dire rat hisses at the Investigator. "I am the son a rat queen. I'm not a trail rat."

"There aren't any rat queens in the Strandlands," Sir Ghal insists. "The Silver Purge made sure of that."

"The Purge was a long time ago, knight, and my kind breeds quickly," Hornauer moves to the hissing rat and calms the beast. "The guild I speak of is the Rat Guild of Sandbreak. My mother is its leader and queen. History knows her as the Ash Witch."

"That's impossible! The Ash Witch was killed over 800 years ago—long before the Silver Purge!" Sir Ghal shouts.

The Investigator steps back at the news. His eyes are wide and he shakes his head in disbelief.

"It, it can't be true," Sir Ghal says to the old knight.

"I think I just came out of retirement," Sir Balorix says while looking first at Caerth and then at Quinn.

"Who Ash Queen?" Aureus asks.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn waits for Aureus' question to get answered before he speaks his mind, mainly to mention the demise of  Odilos so as to calm the wererats.


----------



## Scotley

As they leave the boats Phar has a quiet word with the guard staying at the boat about the scrags and thus finds himself at the very back of the group when they meet Hornauer. He readies a spell as threats are exchanged, but leaves his bow in its quiver. He quickly finds himself lacking too much knowledge to take an active part in the discussion. He fumes silently at the lack of trust shown by these men in not giving him a full briefing. There would be hard words latter of that he would make sure. He sighs as the men discuss the 800 years, _these short lived races have so little understanding of the world._.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth is furious, although he tries to keep it under control. Trembling with ill-conceived rage, the half-orc slowly picks up his spear and turns around towards Sir Balorix and Sir Ghal. He realizes very well his back is exposed to Hornauer, but Caerth does not care. 

*”You lied,”* the muscular druid says quietly to the two men. 

He grabs his spear in both hands, not moving unless the so-called Sirs give him a reason, but Caerth does not intend to let this trickery go unchallenged.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn waits for Aureus' question to get answered before he speaks his mind, mainly to mention the demise of  Odilos so as to calm the wererats.



Aureus stands in between Quinn and Phar, her face quizzical.



Scotley said:


> As they leave the boats Phar has a quiet word with the guard staying at the boat about the scrags and thus finds himself at the very back of the group when they meet Hornauer. He readies a spell as threats are exchanged, but leaves his bow in its quiver. He quickly finds himself lacking too much knowledge to take an active part in the discussion. He fumes silently at the lack of trust shown by these men in not giving him a full briefing. There would be hard words latter of that he would make sure. He sighs as the men discuss the 800 years, _these short lived races have so little understanding of the world._.



Phar doesn't have to think very long to remember the name, Ash Witch. Her legend was so infamous that it became known not only in the human lands of the Eastern Shores nort of here, but also among the elves of the Great Forest of Harqual. She was a powerful Wererat Queen that woud be akin to some of the Werewolf Lords that are infamous to history. However, the legend also said she was a vampire and that her broods were touched by both curses.

If true, Hornauer could not only be a wererat but also a vampire. No, he is standing outside in the daylight. He'd die in the sun, wouldn't he?

The legend says that the Ash Witch ruled over all of the lands east and south of the Thunder Mountains, although several historical tomes Phar read in his youth contradicted the legend.

Lorien would likely know more. Could he have suffered more to keep them from learning the truth.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth is furious, although he tries to keep it under control. Trembling with ill-conceived rage, the half-orc slowly picks up his spear and turns around towards Sir Balorix and Sir Ghal. He realizes very well his back is exposed to Hornauer, but Caerth does not care.
> 
> *”You lied,”* the muscular druid says quietly to the two men.
> 
> He grabs his spear in both hands, not moving unless the so-called Sirs give him a reason, but Caerth does not intend to let this trickery go unchallenged.



"*I* did not lie to you," Sir Balorix replies firmly. "No, I did not tell you who I was, but if you had asked my name on the docks or in the boat, I would have been honorbound to tell you. But you didn't."

"I, I did lie to him," Sir Ghal adds. "I told them you we're just guards I had chosen for this mission."

"I did tell you to come up with a reason for our presence, but I did not tell you to lie to them," the Investigator chastizes the young knight.

"I didn't know what else to say," Sir Ghal snaps back. "You and Aeron put me in a tough position."

"Aeron knew?" Aureus asks.

"Yes, I told him who I was and why I didn't wish to tell any of you, and he agreed. He said it would be a good test for you all. Something to do with learning to interpret truth from a certain point of view and dealing with difficult situations."

Caerth fumes. In the back of his mind, he remembers a story that Aeron told him once about the evil Ash Witch. She was said to be a horrific figure that parents used to scare their children into behaving. 'Don't throw rocks at the chickens or the Ash Witch will get you'. Of course, Aeron never did that to him. But he did tell his young charge to be wary of any smelly strangers who spent too much time around vermin. But he never mentioned the Ash Witch being a wererat. Could Aeron have kept the truth from him?

"You don't believe me," Sir Balorix adds with a grim look. "You don't even know who he really is, he's no druid, so how can you know every thought in his mind?"

"Sir Balorix, that is not your secret to tell," Sir Ghal insists.

"If 'Aeron' had any honor, he'd have told this young man who he truly is years ago," the older knight snaps back. "He owes him that much."

"It's still not your story to tell," the younger knight replies.

"Very well," Sir Balorix agrees. He looks a Caerth. "I am sorry if you feel you have been wronged. It was not my intention. I only wished to observe you all and deem your worthiness. Perhaps I am so out of practise dealing with people, I did not realize my error. I am truly sorry for upsetting you. I swear on my oath as a Paladin of Cull that I did not intend to deceive you."

Sir Balorix gets on his knees and orders Sir Ghal to do so as well. He takes off his sword belt and bows his head. He raises the weapon and Sir Ghal does the same.

"If you feel you must have vengeance, I will not stop you," the paladin says.

"Sir Ghal, do not do this," the man named Elijah pleads.

"Do not interfer," Sir Ghal says as he follows the paladin's gesture. "And Caerth, I swear that Elijah is one of my guards and that he didn't know who Sir Balorix or Sir Avanth were until this moment."

Elijah looks at you all and steps back. He nods his head with his eyes wide.

"Lying not okay," Aureus says with her arms crossed. "But I need no revenge. Apology fine."

Hornauer orders his dire rats back, as he steps up just behind and to the side of Caerth and whispers in the half-orc's ear. "You are right to be angry, brother," he hisses. "I say take their weapons and throw them from the tower. They have wronged you and lied about your teacher. Kill them and be done with it. After that, I will tell you how to deal with my mother and her brood."

He comes very close to the half-orc and moves to place a hand on Caerth's arm.

*OOC:* You can either roll initiative or sense motive checks or both.


----------



## JustinCase

*OOC:*


One Sense Motive for both parties? Or two seperate ones?

I’ll assume the latter. Sense Motive on the Sirs: [roll0]
On Hornauer: [roll1]







Caerth hesitates. Yes, he is angry at the paladin for not telling the truth — which is the same as lying, isn’t it? — but he doesn’t want to kill him for it. Injuring, perhaps. 

Barely hearing Hornauers words, what the wererat says does influence the half-orc’s thinking. Those so-called civilized folk are a plague upon the world!

Caerth growls, a deep guttural sound only one with orcish blood can make. 

*”I should punish you,”* he says with feeling. Nevertheless, he makes no move yet, unable to decide on a course of action. 

Then he takes a few deep breaths, closes his eyes, and upon opening them again the druid seems somewhat less tense. 

*”Friends,”* he says to his companions, the only ones he still trusts, *”What should I do?”*


----------



## Scotley

Phar takes a moment to get his own thoughts in order and take a calming breath. He looks first to Caerth, "Yes these men have wronged us, but look at their penitence", he says gesturing to the men on their knees. "Is not their willingness to make such a sacrifice enough to show their value. I have more questions now, than I did when I left my bed this morning. I do not think anyone should be killed here until we have some answers." He turns to the others. "In the interest of getting some answers I will share what I know. The Ash Queen is legendary enough that I have heard tales of her in the distant Great Forest of Harqual. She was a powerful Wererat Queen that would be akin to some of the Werewolf Lords that are infamous to history. However, the legend also said she was a vampire and that her broods were touched by both curses. Perhaps she could survive if that is true." He looks at Hornauer, "Would you care to comment?"


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth nods as he considers Phar's words. 

*"I do not wish to kill anyone,"* the half-orc says slowly, softly. Then louder, he continues, *"But I cannot trust either of you again, and if you lie to me again, I will unleash nature's full wrath upon you!"*

He takes a few steps back, not accepting the offered weapons, to let Ghal and Balorix get up from their kneeling position. With one hand he releases his greatspear, then places the weapon with one end on the ground in a non-hostile position. Then Caerth looks at Hornauer with an almost apologetic look, as if he is starting to trust the wererat somewhat...


----------



## Emily Jones

OOC: amazing game "Knightfall" love to play that game.


----------



## Knightfall

*Gurnard's Head*
Secrets and revelations. You've come out to Gurnard's Head with an agenda. You need to find out what the wererat named Hornauer knows about the wererats that killed Sir Ghal's father, as well as any information he has on  the cultists he mentioned to you the first time you visited the rocky isle. You also have task of outing him and his brood from the tower, as decreed by Lady Pendour, as task that goes against the promise you made to him.

The wererat sensed your arrival and came out to frighten you off. He and his brood surrounded you all. That's when everything turned upside down. Two of the veteran guards that were brought, no, sent alongside Sir Ghal are actually retired knights of the Crimson Blades, an order of investigators dedicated to rooting out evil in the Strandlands. This wasn't was Ghal told you when asking for your help. The news incensed Caerth.

Sir Ghal sheepishly apologized for lying to you, as he was ordered to do so by Sir Balorix and Aeron, Caerth's mentor. Sir Balorix swears it was not his intention to mislead you but felt that he needed to keep his identity a secret. He and Sir Ghal both go to their knees and offer their weapons to Caerth in submission while one of Sir Ghal's soldiers, Elijah, looks on in disbelief. (He didn't know either.)

During this standoff, you learn that Hornauer did indeed know Odilos, years ago, but he is very frightened that the Rat Guild of Sandbreak has learned of his presence in the region through the dead wererat and that his mother, the Ash Witch will find him and his brood. The Ash Witch is believed to be a near mythical wererat/vampire that was destroyed over 800 years ago.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth hesitates. Yes, he is angry at the paladin for not telling the truth — which is the same as lying, isn’t it? — but he doesn’t want to kill him for it. Injuring, perhaps.
> 
> Barely hearing Hornauers words, what the wererat says does influence the half-orc’s thinking. Those so-called civilized folk are a plague upon the world!
> 
> Caerth growls, a deep guttural sound only one with orcish blood can make.
> 
> *”I should punish you,”* he says with feeling. Nevertheless, he makes no move yet, unable to decide on a course of action.
> 
> Then he takes a few deep breaths, closes his eyes, and upon opening them again the druid seems somewhat less tense.
> 
> *”Friends,”* he says to his companions, the only ones he still trusts, *”What should I do?”*



"I think we now have more dangerous concerns," Aureus adds. "Still, no more lies. Truths only from them," she points to the two knights before stepping up to look Hornauer in the eyes. "And from the ratman."



Scotley said:


> Phar takes a moment to get his own thoughts in order and take a calming breath. He looks first to Caerth, "Yes these men have wronged us, but look at their penitence", he says gesturing to the men on their knees. "Is not their willingness to make such a sacrifice enough to show their value. I have more questions now, than I did when I left my bed this morning. I do not think anyone should be killed here until we have some answers." He turns to the others. "In the interest of getting some answers I will share what I know. The Ash Queen is legendary enough that I have heard tales of her in the distant Great Forest of Harqual. She was a powerful Wererat Queen that would be akin to some of the Werewolf Lords that are infamous to history. However, the legend also said she was a vampire and that her broods were touched by both curses. Perhaps she could survive if that is true."



"A v- vampiric wererat," Elijah steps back from Hornauer.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth nods as he considers Phar's words.
> 
> *"I do not wish to kill anyone,"* the half-orc says slowly, softly. Then louder, he continues, *"But I cannot trust either of you again, and if you lie to me again, I will unleash nature's full wrath upon you!"*
> 
> He takes a few steps back, not accepting the offered weapons, to let Ghal and Balorix get up from their kneeling position. With one hand he releases his greatspear, then places the weapon with one end on the ground in a non-hostile position.



Hornauer steps away from Caerth as Aureus eyes him carefully. "I am not a vampire. I swear it."

"Aye," Sir Balorix says as he rises to his feet and sheaths his silver blade. "I would have sensed that right away."

Sir Ghal stands but keeps his eyes downcast.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Phar looks at Hornauer, "Would you care to comment?"





			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Then Caerth looks at Hornauer with an almost apologetic look, as if he is starting to trust the wererat somewhat...



"The, the Ash Queen is mother to all those in the guild but that doesn't mean all the ratkin share her bloodline. I am not her true son, which is one of the reasons I left, well, ran away really. Lycia and I wanted to live together and raise our own brood without mother's interferance."

"Your mate, she's a ratwere, correct?" Sir Balorix asks.

"Yes, you can tell that just by looking at her?"

"No, I suspected, but I didn't know until you just told me." The knight smirks.

The wererat grins but isn't amused.

"If the Ash Witch is indeed alive and living in Sandbreak, the Strandlands are in great danger," Sir Ghal says sheepishly.

"Yes, but we can't do anything about that right now," Sir Balorix says to the young knight. "Besides, there was something about cultists still being here on Gurnard's Head." He looks at the wererat. Hornauer nods.

"And the note that the other wererat had on him. It mentions the 'bastard son' amd the 'breeder', Aureus adds. She looks at Hornauer. "You and your mate, I think."

"Shhh! Not so loud. If Lycia hears you, she will go crazy," Hornauer whispers. "You are right, of course. This means mother suspects we have come here. Lycia and I have no choice now, we have to leave. When Odilos doesn't return or send word, she will suspect I killed him. Damn, how did he find us? We were so careful."

"And the cultists?" Sir Ghal asks.

"They worship some obscure demonic crow. I had never heard of it before coming here. They control all of the underground passages and rooms adjacent to the tower. There is even a temple to this crow god somewhere in there, but I've never seen it. I had no desire to see it."

"Malotoch." Sir Ghal whispers in fear.

"Yes, I'm definitely coming out of retirement," Sir Balorix adds with a sigh.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth listens and watches everyone intently. He is sceptical of everything Ghal and Balorix say, but he listens nonetheless. 

Trouble between a wererat and his former nestmates seems a small thing, even if they bring along their lycanthropic afflection. Hornauer seemingly ready to depart of his own intent, good, that would mean not breaking a promise. Cultists of some demonic crow deity...

*”Wait,”* says the half-orc suddenly, *”They worship a crow and yet they stay below the earth? What madness is that?”*


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Malotoch .. .. .. Malotoch .. .. .. Malotoch.", Quinn repeats the name softly with a contemplative look.

Knowledge: Religion [basic 10 information, +1 Int] (rolled a 6)

"I have never heard of this being in my travels, but I wonder if those rooks worship .. .. .. it."


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth listens and watches everyone intently. He is sceptical of everything Ghal and Balorix say, but he listens nonetheless.
> 
> Trouble between a wererat and his former nestmates seems a small thing, even if they bring along their lycanthropic afflection. Hornauer seemingly ready to depart of his own intent, good, that would mean not breaking a promise. Cultists of some demonic crow deity...
> 
> *”Wait,”* says the half-orc suddenly, *”They worship a crow and yet they stay below the earth? What madness is that?”*



"No idea," Hornauer replies. "And I never felt like intorducing myself to them. The seem to accept my brood as a simple fact of life and I've kept my dire rats away from them. They aren't aware of me or my mate's presence here. I'm certain of that," he nods his head. "Well, I'm fairly certain they aren't aware of us."

"So, you are not their ally," Aureus notes. "That's good."

"There is no way that I'd align myself with crazy demon worshiping cannibals."

"C-cannibals..." Elijah says with fear.

"Worshipers of Malotoch are always cannibals," Sir Balorix notes. "Malotoch is known as the Carrion Crow Mistress. She is the demon goddess of scavengers and cannibals."



Scott DeWar said:


> "Malotoch .. .. .. Malotoch .. .. .. Malotoch.", Quinn repeats the name softly with a contemplative look.
> 
> "I have never heard of this being in my travels, but I wonder if those rooks worship .. .. .. it."



"I don't know if the rooks you killed worshiped Malotoch, but they did seem drawn here by the presence of the cultists. Again, I never introduced myself to them, so it's not like I could ask them," the wererat hisses.

"Rooks are known for eating carrion," Sir Ghal adds. "If there is a Malotoch cult hidden here, the winged beasts would see the tower as a nesting ground."

"Yes, and now that they're gone, the cultists are more paranoid about patrolling the tower in addition to highest level of their temple." The wererat shifts nervously. "Unless your want to fight them head on, I suggest we leave, now."

"How many?" Sir Balorix checks his gear. "How well armed?"

"I don't know exactly," Hornauer whines nervously. "On the upper level, where my lair was before Caerth and the others came, there aren't too many cultists. Just ghoulish pets and guardians."

"Yes, we fought a dangerous centipede on a bridge down there," Aureus adds.

"There are worse things lurking down there than what you faced. There is a deadly giant frog and some sort of elemental beast that my brood will not go near. The two levels below that one are full of more guardians, as well as the cultists. I've never been to the top level. It would be too risky." He looks at Balorix with a toothy grin. "If you go in there with only these few, you're not coming out alive, and I will not help you."

"I didn't think you would. Now, how many actual cultists?"

The wererat thows up his hands in frustration. "I don't know! Dozens. Many priests and magicians, for sure. Most of the patrols are acolytes, or ghouls." He sighs. "And some rooks, as well. But not as many as there once was, I think."

"Did you hear any of the cultists' names?"

"A few." The wererat hisses. "But I'm not telling you until you assure me we're leaving."

"That is not my decision to make," the old knight looks a Caerth. "Since you feel that I have wronged you, I will leave it up to you to decide what we do next."

"Sir Balorix, we must root these fiends out!" Sir Ghal insists.

"Aye, but we came here for Hornauer not to start a war with carrion eaters. And we can always return with greater numbers." The knight doesn't take his eyes off Caerth. "What say you, druid? Stay and fight or go and report what we know?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Caerth, perhaps we should keep our present  promise to Hornauer, get supplies for an extended trip below and return in stealth."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth is pleased that Balorix asks him for permission directly, even though he realizes this is not about him. Still, the proud half-orc shows himself to be satisfied with this outcome.

*"I have promised Hornauer we will not harm him or his brood, and them leaving makes sure we can keep that promise without breaking the one to the Lady. So that is what we do first,"* he says, trying to sound like a leader instead of just a guy from the woods. 

Keeping his eyes on Balorix, the druid hesitates for a moment. By the sound of it, there are a lot of cultists down there, and they worship a cannibal demon. Cannibalism is not necessarily unnatural, despite its rarity, but a demon certainly is a threat against nature - as is an outright war between peoples.

*"We need to root out that cult,"* the half-orc decides. *"But we'll need some supplies, and perhaps more men."*

Caerth then turns to the wererat. *"Hornauer, I cannot ask you to join us, but could you give us a sketch of the lower levels and the threats you know we must face? I'm sure that in exchange the good Sirs here,"* and he motions to Balorix and Ghal somewhat dismissively, *"can make sure you get safe passage to wherever you and your brood want to go."*

Focusing on Balorix again, he softly adds, *"We'll talk about the other things you said later."*


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> "Caerth, perhaps we should keep our present  promise to Hornauer, get supplies for an extended trip below and return in stealth."





JustinCase said:


> Caerth is pleased that Balorix asks him for permission directly, even though he realizes this is not about him. Still, the proud half-orc shows himself to be satisfied with this outcome.
> 
> *"I have promised Hornauer we will not harm him or his brood, and them leaving makes sure we can keep that promise without breaking the one to the Lady. So that is what we do first,"* he says, trying to sound like a leader instead of just a guy from the woods.



Aureus nods her head in agreement and even Elijah relaxes, a little. Sir Balorix seems content with Caerth's decision while Sir Ghal shifts his feet, uncomfortably. Balorix notes the knight's uncertainty and puts his hand on his shoulder. The young knight sighs and nods his head.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Keeping his eyes on Balorix, the druid hesitates for a moment. By the sound of it, there are a lot of cultists down there, and they worship a cannibal demon. Cannibalism is not necessarily unnatural, despite its rarity, but a demon certainly is a threat against nature - as is an outright war between peoples.
> 
> *"We need to root out that cult,"* the half-orc decides. *"But we'll need some supplies, and perhaps more men."*



"I agree," the paladin says. "It would be foolhardy to rush in unprepared. I feel I should travel to Ironsoul and tell the senate about these cultists, but I don't know if I should leave you without my skills."

Sir Ghal clears his throat. "I'd be willing to go."

"They wouldn't speak to you. You're too young. I'll send Sir Avanth. He is better at politics than I." He looks at Caerth. "Lady Pendour's forces are already stretched thin. You'll probably have to head to Fort Symas to seek aid there. I could try to go to the garrison at Belporte and ask for their aid, but I doubt they'd help."

"If it came from that Alexander man, they might," Aureus notes. "He is important, right? A prince."

"Lord Alexander Chartrese is more of a fop than a diplomat, but he does have some respect amongst Belporte's nobles. Or so I've heard."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Caerth then turns to the wererat. *"Hornauer, I cannot ask you to join us, but could you give us a sketch of the lower levels and the threats you know we must face? I'm sure that in exchange the good Sirs here,"* and he motions to Balorix and Ghal somewhat dismissively, *"can make sure you get safe passage to wherever you and your brood want to go."*



"Lycia mapped out the tower and temple years ago. Nothing fancy, just some scawls on parchment. You cleaned out the tower, so you shouldn't have to worry about going back inside. Once you get down to the temple though, it won't be easy." He looks back at the tower and sighs. "I might as well get this over with. She's not going to be happy."

Hornauer goes up the steps into the tower. Sir Ghal wants to go in with him, but the old paladin shakes his head. What happens next is a lot of angry yelling, snarling, and whimpering. The wererat comes back out with his clothes even dirtier and angry glow in his eyes.

"Sometimes, I wonder..." He mutters to himself. "She wouldn't give me the maps without a fight. She can be like that, passionate." He pauses then sighs. "She tossed the tower maps on the fire before I could stop her, but I did manage to get the two lower level maps for the temple away from her before she burned them too. The maps aren't her best work, and I'm sure she has better versions stashed somewhere, but I'm not going to force her paws. She's bitter that we're leaving without a fight."

"She will get over it," Aureus insists. "Better to survive."

Hornauer shrugs. He looks at Sir Balorix. "So, how are you going to get us out of here?"



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Focusing on Balorix again, he softly adds, *"We'll talk about the other things you said later."*



The knight nods.

He says to the wererat, "I can guarantee you and your mate safe passage as far as Knightswall to the south. I have significant influence in the Wasting Shores. However, I can't guarantee anything for your brood. Hundreds of rats traveling the road would turn into a bloodbath. They will have to take their chances along the shoreline or in the hills. There are several lighthouses that you and Lycia can take refuge in, if required, but we'll have to avoid the towns and villages."

"I would prefer that," the wererat replies. "And if we want to resettle somewhere else in the Strandlands, do you have an option?"

"Not as yet but don't you want to leave, now that you know your Mother might be searching for you?"

"Maybe, but I have to consider Lycia. She's going to be bursting with more pups soon. She's going to need a place to give birth in four or five months."

"We will find a solution," Sir Ghal replies. "That works for you and for us."

"I will hold you to that promise, knight."

"As will we," Aureus adds.

Hornauer hands over the two maps to Caerth before heading back into the tower. Soon there is more snarling and, other sounds.

"Disgusting," Elijah says with a muffled retch.

"Love is love," Sir Balorix says. "Don't judge them without knowing their hearts. Now be a good man and go tell Sir Avanth we'll be leaving soon."

The soldier does as he is told, quickly while Caerth and the others look at the maps of the temple...


----------



## Scotley

Phar keeps his own council as the issues discussed are not directly his. He does nod in approval however and once the maps are available he rejoins the conversation. *"This is most helpful, but Hornauer is no sage of threats."* *"Death?"* *"Bad?" "Big Bug?"* He frowns in disgust as the lack of scholarship offends his sensibilities. *"And Book? That could be very interesting, but how many? What kind. Nothing for it to go and see for ourselves. At least we are forewarned." *


----------



## Scott DeWar

yes, we sure know about that bug. what troubles me is the room next to the rooks labeled eggs. I don't think those are chicken eggs.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth frowns, then moves over. A bit more rude than he intends, the half-orc demands to see the map.

*"Must be rook eggs. Underground nests? Those are certainly not natural,"* he mutters before handing the map back to Quinn. The map itself makes slightly more sense to the druid, as he realizes that the notes refer to how a rat would categorize things it encounters. 'Death' is either a lethal danger or a corpse, 'bad' is danger or unsafe to eat, and 'big bug' would have to be a really big creature if a wererat or dire rate feels the urge to describe it as such. 

*"This will do,"* he says, nodding gratefully to Hornauer. Then Caerth turns to his companions.

*"So when will we be ready to head below?"*


----------



## Scotley

"Do we need to give Hornauer a little time to clear out lest we end up tangling with some of his 'people'. "


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I think so. We need to get supplies anyway."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth nods. He is not very good with planning, being more comfortable living in the moment like nature tends to do, so the druid lets his companions take over the practical side of things.

He sits down, waiting for the signal that they're leaving. Despite his inclination to live in the here-and-now, ponderings about his mentor arise in his mind. What did they mean, he is not what he seems? Is Aeron not a druid? But then how could Caerth learn from him the secrets of druidic magic and even transforming into animals? It made no sense.

The half-orc shakes his head, dismissing the thoughts as a distraction. He will deal with Aeron when the time comes. For now, they have a task to fulfill, a demon cult to destroy. _That_ is where his priorities are, right now.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar keeps his own council as the issues discussed are not directly his. He does nod in approval however and once the maps are available he rejoins the conversation. *"This is most helpful, but Hornauer is no sage of threats."* *"Death?"* *"Bad?" "Big Bug?"* He frowns in disgust as the lack of scholarship offends his sensibilities. *"And Book? That could be very interesting, but how many? What kind. Nothing for it to go and see for ourselves. At least we are forewarned." *





Scott DeWar said:


> yes, we sure know about that bug. what troubles me is the room next to the rooks labeled eggs. I don't think those are chicken eggs.



"Hornauer did say that his ratwere lady created them," Aureus notes over Phar's shoulder. "She may have a very literal mind. And yes, I think eggs are rook hatchlings."



JustinCase said:


> Caerth frowns, then moves over. A bit more rude than he intends, the half-orc demands to see the map.
> 
> *"Must be rook eggs. Underground nests? Those are certainly not natural,"* he mutters before handing the map back to Quinn. The map itself makes slightly more sense to the druid, as he realizes that the notes refer to how a rat would categorize things it encounters. 'Death' is either a lethal danger or a corpse, 'bad' is danger or unsafe to eat, and 'big bug' would have to be a really big creature if a wererat or dire rate feels the urge to describe it as such.



"It seems the rooks you fought are in league with these cultists," Sir Balorix says. "We should be careful. They may be aware of us, even now."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *"This will do,"* he says, nodding gratefully to Hornauer. Then Caerth turns to his companions.
> 
> *"So when will we be ready to head below?"*





Scotley said:


> "Do we need to give Hornauer a little time to clear out lest we end up tangling with some of his 'people'. "





Scott DeWar said:


> "I think so. We need to get supplies anyway."



"I agree. We must be better prepared." The tall hutaakan rogue looks at Sir Ghal. "More soldiers? Who else can the Lady spare?"

"We're already stretched so thin. We're going to have to call out the local militia for sure now, although that won't be many and most of them will have to watch over Carnell while the best soldiers come here to deal with these cultists. Carnell isn't even considered a town. The Senate's last official census put the community at only 200 to 250 people. And that was years ago."

"How many others soldiers can you gather?" The paladin asks.

"Three to five," Sir Ghal replies. "That would include Sir Gareth, Wieland, as well as Mr. Walmsley," He looks at Phar. "That's old man Timmins that hangs out at the inn." He sighs. "If we could count on Mr. Bronzethegn, it would be as high as six. But I doubt the old dwarf will leave his forge unguarded. Plus, he's the head of the militia. The other two are younger guards who help with the manor. They're both quite green. Meridith is the tougher of the two. She's good with a bow. Brutus is a bear of a boy and he'll be a great warrior someday, but he's never been in a major fight." The young knight looks at the paladin. "He'd be better off helping the militia. If he comes here, I don't think he'll survive."



JustinCase said:


> Caerth nods. He is not very good with planning, being more comfortable living in the moment like nature tends to do, so the druid lets his companions take over the practical side of things.
> 
> He sits down, waiting for the signal that they're leaving. Despite his inclination to live in the here-and-now, ponderings about his mentor arise in his mind. What did they mean, he is not what he seems? Is Aeron not a druid? But then how could Caerth learn from him the secrets of druidic magic and even transforming into animals? It made no sense.
> 
> The half-orc shakes his head, dismissing the thoughts as a distraction. He will deal with Aeron when the time comes. For now, they have a task to fulfill, a demon cult to destroy. _That_ is where his priorities are, right now.



Twenty long and loud minutes later, Hornauer steps out of the tower with a gleam in his eye. He is decked out in better clothing meant for travel and carries a bundle of goods on his back. He walks with an old staff that reminds Caerth of a picture he saw in one of Aeron's old tomes. He notes that Hornauer looks like any other adventurer he'd encounter on the road, except maybe a bit dirtier.

Soon after, a tall female form steps out of the tower. It is obviously Lycia in her human form, although she is concealed completely by a heavy cloak with a deep hood. Her eyes gleam red from deep within the hood. She walks with ease and grace and a wicked looking sword on her hip. She also carries a bundle on her back although it isn't as organized as her mate's.

The sight of her makes Sir Ghal a bit uneasy.

"We're ready to go," Hornauer says, matter-of-factly. "Our brood will find their own way, but they will remain as close as possibly to us as they can."

The paladin nods. He leads the way down the long winding stairway back to the grotto and the boats. A handful of smaller rats travel down the steps behind their... parents. A few of them squeak along the way, until Lycia hushes them. Elijah and Sir Avanth are waiting when you arrive. They have the boat prepared to cast off. Soon you are on your way back to the beachhead with the wererat and his mate. The journey is quick but it feels like it takes forever. Everyone is happy when the boat pulls into the dock. There isn't anyone to greet you, although you can see and smell wood smoke coming out of the stack on the old wharf-shack at the end of the dock.

Quinten is likely inside, staying warm and cooking a hot meal. It smells like roasting meat.

"Hungry," Livia says with more vigor than a normal human would.

"Please don't eat anyone, my love," Hornauer insists as he helps her out of the launch. She sighs and steps out ahead of you.

The paladin follows suit and strides down the dock. "I will, warn, young Quinten that we have arrived. Sir Ghal, go ahead to the manor and tell Lady Pendour that we have returned and what we have learned." He looks at Hornauer. "While you are my guest and are not obliged to speak with her, it might help with your desire to remain in the Strandlands."

"We will see," the wererat replies. "For now, Lycia and I will stay here near the beach."

"As you wish," Sir Balorix says. "I will go to speak with her in your stead." He looks at Caerth and the others. "It would be wise that one or more of you stay with them. We don't want the locals to trouble our new friends."

"I will stay with them," Aureus says.

The paladin nods and heads towards the shack with Sir Avanth. Sir Ghal orders Elijah to head to the inn and speak to Sir Gareth. He heads down the dock behind the two older knights while Elijah runs ahead. The paladin ducks into the shack while Sir Avanth stays outside. Moments later, Quinten pops his head out and waves at you with big grin on his face.

"I have food, if you like?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

*growl gurgle growl*

Quinn is reminded of the need for nourishment as his body reminds him rather verbosely. His mouth remains silent for the moment - although his body does not remain silent.


----------



## JustinCase

As he hears Quinn's stomach growl, Caerth laughs softly. It is good to do so, as the tension had built up in the boats, and the half-orc smiles at his companion. 

*"Hungy? I guess we could all use something to eat."*

Turning to the others, Caerth hesitates. Clearly indicating the wererat couple, he says, *"Do you think Quinten would welcome us all?"*


----------



## Scotley

On the boat ride Phar does his best not to stare at Hornauer's staff or mate though his is mightily curious about both. "Indeed, I could use a repast. And I would prefer to stay here with Aureus in any case." He turns to Quinten. "What do you have cooking? Enough for all?"


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> _growl gurgle growl_
> 
> Quinn is reminded of the need for nourishment as his body reminds him rather verbosely. His mouth remains silent for the moment - although his body does not remain silent.





JustinCase said:


> As he hears Quinn's stomach growl, Caerth laughs softly. It is good to do so, as the tension had built up in the boats, and the half-orc smiles at his companion.
> 
> *"Hungy? I guess we could all use something to eat."*



"I could eat," Aureus says with a toothy grin.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Turning to the others, Caerth hesitates. Clearly indicating the wererat couple, he says, *"Do you think Quinten would welcome us all?"*



"He's had no problem with me," Aureus adds. "I think it will be okay."

She heads down the dock just as Sir Balorix steps out of the old shack. The old knight says something to Sir Avanth before nodding to the hutaakan rogue as she approaches. Balorix heads towards Carnell while Avath sits down on an old wooden chair, quite at ease. Quinten gives the aged knight a plate of food.

Hornauer seems content but his mate is uneasy. He notes her discomfort. "I think it is best that Lycia and I take shelter under the dock on the beach. We'll take some food if that man is offering, however."

"Yes, meat." Lycia hisses while holding her stomach. "My babies need meat."



Scotley said:


> On the boat ride Phar does his best not to stare at Hornauer's staff or mate though his is mightily curious about both. "Indeed, I could use a repast. And I would prefer to stay here with Aureus in any case."



Hornauer and Lycia move, cautiously, down the dock until they are less than five feet from it. Quinten disappears back inside and comes out with two plates piled with cooked meat and boiled vegetables — white tubers and red roots. He offers them to Hornauer with humility. The wererat steps forward and takes the plates. He shifts quickly back to his mate who sniffs at the food, wary, before eating. Soon she has eaten the meat from both plates.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [Phar] turns to Quinten. "What do you have cooking? Enough for all?"



"The meat is a mix of sand spider legs and sheep's gut," Quinten replies. "The vegetables are local potatoes and red field carrots."

"Sand spider," Aureus says. "Like the ones that killed your uncle?"

"Those exact spiders. The leg meat is edible, but chewy. There was no sense letting it go to waste. A couple days in a brine and then roasted over a fire, and it's a good, cheap meal."

"More, more meat?" Lycia pleads.

"Sure, I have lots."

"Raw?"

"Uhm, sure, if that's what you'd prefer," the young wharfkeeper replies.

"We will be down on the beach," Hornauer adds. "It's better for us, more, open."

"I will bring you more," Aureus says.

The wererat and his mate head off of the dock and down to the beach. They take up shelter under the dock. Hornauer begins scavaging for anything to protect them from the elements. Once Caerth and Quinn joins the group by the shack, Quinten offers them all plates of food and the comforts of his shack. "Or you can eat out here. I have more chairs that can be brought out."

"I will help Hornauer and Lycia. Make sure they are comfortable." Aureus says. "Are you sure you have enough meat?"

"Plenty." He takes Aureus inside the shack.

Soon Aureus comes out with a large metal bowl filled with brined, raw spider leg meat. She nods to the others before heading down to the beach. You note that Sir Avanth has finished his plate and is now dozing under the sun. He doesn't seem concerned by the presence of the two shapechangers on the beach. Quinten has more than enough meat for everyone, although the meat is quite heavy. The vegetables are very good  but he has only enough for all to have one portion. He even has a large jug of homemade berry wine, which has quite the kick. An hour passes. Hornauer comes back up onto the dock once Lycia is settled. Aureus stays with Lycia to watch her sleep. Many of the ratware's brood have gathered around her, but she and Hornauer keep them off the dock and away from the shack.

"I am thankful for your hospitality," Hornauer says to Quinten. The young wharfkeeper hands the wererat a full glass of wine with a smile and a nod. "My kind are not well thought of in the Strandlands," Hornauer adds.

"I've never had issues with shapechangers. Neither did my father, even though my grandfather was an infamous Silverman. My father broke with tradition after he learned that not all werefolk are evil. He choice did lose us our Family Crest, which is why he and Uncle Yorick had to take up more down-to-earth professions."

"What was your grandfather's name?" Hornauer asks.

"I'd rather not say," Quinten says glumly. "We changed our name to escape that awful legacy."

"As you wish," Hornauer replies. He looks at the young wharfkeeper with some trepidation. That is, until the young man offers up more berry wine.

One hour quickly becomes two then three. Eventually, Sir Balorix returns. His face is glum. "That is one stubborn woman," he grumbles. He sighs as he rubs his temples.

Quinten offers up his chair. He heads into the shack, comes out with a plate for the paladin, and then offers up more wine from a fresh jug.

"She insists you to put us in chains," Hornauer says. He shakes his head knowingly.

"She cannot insist anything to one of my age and standing." He pauses. "As long as you and your mate don't enter Carnell. But, yes, she is upset that I haven't done so. Typical. She asks for my help and then tries to overrule me."

"Lycia and I should leave, immediately."

"You are under my protection. as long as you stay away from the populace. But, yes, we should get you out of here, eventually. Lady Pendour is sending a rider to Belporte with a message to be magically sent to the senate. It's lucky she doesn't have her own mage, or the _sending_ would be cast already."

"The senate will send one of your kind who isn't retired?"

"Yes, I could not dissuade her."

"Lycia and I cannot stay," Hornauer insists. He stands and downs his glass. "We will rest but then head down the coast." He looks at Caerth and the others. "I know you and your friends have your own problems including your bard friend, but I hope you'll come with us."

"If you rush away now," the paladin pleads. "I cannot guarantee your safety as you travel without me guiding you. And I cannot leave yet. I swore an oath to the lady before we left to find you. While it doesn't sunder my oath to you, I must wait twenty-four hours before I can honorably leave."

"A Canon Pact," Quinten adds. "Quite troublesome those agreements, even when short."

"Aye," Sir Avanth says. "If Bal breaks it, he could lose a hand, or even his head."

Sir Balorix sighs again and shakes his head in frustration. "The worst part is that Sir Ghal stands with his lady. She seems to have a sway over him that goes against his oath to me." He looks at Hornauer. "But I give you my word that I will not let them take you or Lycia."

"Hmm, it sounds like young Ghal is in love with Lady Pendour," Quinten muses.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth listens to the conversation, but quickly seems to lose interest. He is not fond of politics, because that's all it is to him.

*"You can't stay here for long,"* the druid says to Hornauer. *"And although I would like to accompany you to wherever you wish to go, removing that cult is more important. We have to stop the threat to the world and all living beings."*

The half-orc smiles slightly. *"But I would like to visit you in your new home some day. If you'd let me."*


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth listens to the conversation, but quickly seems to lose interest. He is not fond of politics, because that's all it is to him.
> 
> "You can't stay here for long," the druid says to Hornauer. "And although I would like to accompany you to wherever you wish to go, removing that cult is more important. We have to stop the threat to the world and all living beings."
> 
> The half-orc smiles slightly. "But I would like to visit you in your new home some day. If you'd let me."



"And I would be happy to welcome you," Hornauer replies with a toothy grin. "I guess we'll see were that ends up being."

"I'm sure I can find you someplace isolated but comfortable. At the very least, you will be a temporary guest in our home at Knightswall," Sir Balorix replies while motioning to Sir Avanth.

"Yes, it's been quiet in the lighthouse since our daughter moved into BlackWater across The Avallbyr."

"Wait, you live in a lighthouse?" Hornauer asks with some surprise.

"Knightwall was once a great fortification but most of it is in ruins now. Its lighthouse is the one structure that has survived intact through the centuries, along with some of the attached walls," Balorix notes calmly. "There is one tower that hasn't collapsed completely, but its no more than a lookout now used by the soldiers of Blackwater."

"There are some deep cellars under the lighthouse. It's nothing fancy, but we keep it clean and free from dangerous creatures," Avanth adds.

"Sounds cozy," Hornauer says with a grin. "Maybe, could we stay longer?"

"I doubt the Lord of Blackwater would be willing to grant you permanent residency, but I'm sure I can convince him to let you stay until Lycia gives birth to her pups, if she doesn't 'pop' on the road there. After that, you'll likely have to move on." The old knight pauses and rubs his chin thoughtfully. "The ruins I mentioned before are on the trail leading south past Blackwater. It's an old town called Bartan. It sits on a high hill on the coast surrounded by beach and coastal wastes. Hmm, it might be a harsh life there and it is sometimes used a waypoint by caravans, but the ruins are isolated and you'd have access to the sea and. . ."

I don't think they would be happy there," Aureus interrupts. "It sounds very rugged and dirty."

"We don't mind a bit of dirt, but we won't live the wastes," Hornauer notes.

"Well, if you want to stay in Strandlands, there will be few options, "Avanth replies. "But we'll worry about that once we get you to our home."

The conversation continues on for several hours and you all enjoy the downtime. Once all the food has been eaten and all the drink has been drunk, most of it by Quinten (and Quinn) the two knights head into Carnell to gather their possessions and mounts. They come back out to the beachhead and set up a small camp near the dock in between the thorpe and the wererat camp.

Aureus stays close to Lycia. The hutaakan is concerned about Lycia and her unborn pups. She and Cruel Justice have a huge fight about the wererat his mate. In the aftermath, the hutaakan strides over to Quinn in a huff and forces the blade into the big fighters hands, "You take CJ before I throw him into the sea."

She then storms off into Carnell to put some distance between her and the demanding magical sword. Cruel Justice doesn't say anything to Quinn after the canine rogue leaves. The sword is silent and sullen. Aureus spends most of the day talking with the locals and finding out whatever she can about recent events.

Caerth, Quinn, and Phar are left to their own diversions after Quinten heads off into his uncle's old hut to sleep off the heavy spirits he shared with Quinn. He passes out on his cot and doesn't move for he rest of the day.

Just before the sun goes down, several militia members come down the beachhead to 'convince' Sir Balorix to let them take Hornauer and Lycia into custody for the shapechangers' own 'protection'. Balorix tells them to get stuffed and the exchange gets heated until Sir Gareth shows up and calms everyone down. It is a good thing he arrives in time, otherwise you might have had to draw weapons and fight the locals *(*)*.

Aureus comes back to the beachhead just before dusk. She's been talking up the locals for hours and comes back with some interesting information to share about the latest rumors of the day.

"First, since we brought back Lord Pendour's body, there have been no more contact from the blackmailer. Whoever it is, hasn't contacted Lady Pendour. Rosey told me the rumor is that the lady suspects that it might be rival lady from the port city of Helt to the south." Aureus pauses and then whispers. "Others suspect it was Lord Ghal and that with his death, the matter will soon be closed."

Aureus clears her throat and tells another rumor. "Sir Gareth is worried about a young man named Shamus Taggart. The boy lost his father to a rook attack shortly before we arrive here. He had to abandon his family farm soon after his father was buried near the old house the man lived in all his life. Gareth is worried that the loss is torturing the boy inside. Shamus is starting to have nightmares about his father being tortured in the Nine Hells."

She takes a swig from her waterskin. "There is talk of bandits in the hills nearby and that they have been preying on lone riders traveling between here, a waystation called Hazepoint to the northeast, and the city of Belporte. The bandits are staking up the victims along the road with a written warning pinned to the victims that 'death rides these lands'."

"Also," she drinks more water. "Rumor has spread from the west and south that there is a large band of gnolls causing havoc near Fort Symas to the west and someplace called Elderspire that sits on the trail between here and Helt. I hate gnolls!"

"The weirdest thing I heard is a tall tale about a water dragon living offshore near an old shipwreck known as Green Star," Aureus shakes her head. "I think ol' Wilbur had too much to drink today."

Aureus notes their faces and goes on. "It's not all bad. Rosemergy has a birthday coming up in a couple days. She's planning a big celebration for her friends at the inn. It's a halfling tradition in these parts. We're welcome to join in the festivities."

*OOC:** I'm assuming your PCs stay close to the werefolk until the 24 hours have passed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn looks hung over, even as he continues to drink water. All the various news bits finally look like they are sinking in as he eats some as well as drinks more water.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth looks amazed.

*"You heard all that in just a few hours?" *he says, baffled, to Aereus. *"Takes me half an hour just to say 'hi',"* he mutters to himself, realizing he's not a people-person much. Although hanging out with these friends has improved that quite a bit, Caerth still feels most comfortable surrounded only by animals, plants and earth.

The half-orc sighs. *"Well, no matter who the blackmailer was, we've got more important issues to deal with. That cult needs to be stopped."*

He does not realize that his words may come across as rude to the Lady Pendour; it is just that he finds blackmail a political thing that he does not care much about. Same about the other issues, with the possible exception of gnoll raids. Caerth does not mind gnolls, as long as their pack doesn't outgrow their available resources.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn looks like he is about to say something several times, then shuts his mouth with a contemplative look every time.

"Your ladyship, Where you are tied to your people, your people are likewise tied to you, All of the things going on are very important." He scratches his rather greasy scalp from not getting a recent proper wash, "I myself am of a straightforward skill set. I fight. My methods are not .. .. .. delicate, and I feel finding a blackmailer requires much subtlety and delicacy to find and defeat, which I have never been taught in the gladiatorial arenas. I would prefer dealing with the cult. I still need a more diverse skillset."

He seems to have spoken his peace.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn looks hung over, even as he continues to drink water. All the various news bits finally look like they are sinking in as he eats some as well as drinks more water.



The idea of another party and more drinking makes his head swim a bit more.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth looks amazed.
> 
> *"You heard all that in just a few hours?" *he says, baffled, to Aereus. *"Takes me half an hour just to say 'hi',"* he mutters to himself, realizing he's not a people-person much. Although hanging out with these friends has improved that quite a bit, Caerth still feels most comfortable surrounded only by animals, plants and earth.



"I've come to like learning and speaking this new 'common' tongue of your world. And I'll only get better at it by listening and speaking to people." She look at Phar, "Learning his elf language was much harder and I still don't understand all the variations between it and my old world's Elvish."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> The half-orc sighs. *"Well, no matter who the blackmailer was, we've got more important issues to deal with. That cult needs to be stopped."*
> 
> He does not realize that his words may come across as rude to the Lady Pendour; it is just that he finds blackmail a political thing that he does not care much about. Same about the other issues, with the possible exception of gnoll raids. Caerth does not mind gnolls, as long as their pack doesn't outgrow their available resources.



"I think she's likely to be more concerned with the threat of the cultists," Aureus agrees. "I don't know, I didn't get a chance to go to the manor and speak with her. Maybe once Hornauer and Lycia leave Carnell, she will be more agreeable. I will be sad to see them go, but I think we can trust Sir Balorix to keep his word."



Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn looks like he is about to say something several times, then shuts his mouth with a contemplative look every time.
> 
> "Your ladyship, Where you are tied to your people, your people are likewise tied to you, All of the things going on are very important." He scratches his rather greasy scalp from not getting a recent proper wash, "I myself am of a straightforward skill set. I fight. My methods are not .. .. .. delicate, and I feel finding a blackmailer requires much subtlety and delicacy to find and defeat, which I have never been taught in the gladiatorial arenas. I would prefer dealing with the cult. I still need a more diverse skillset."
> 
> He seems to have spoken his peace.



Aureus looks at Quinn quizzically and then at Caerth. "Does he realize he's talking to someone who isn't here? Just how drunk is he?" The hutaakan rogue swishes her tail back and forth with a bemused canine grin on her face. "We should get some rest and start fresh in the morning, I think."

The rest of the night is uneventful, thankfully. In the morning, Sir Balorix and his partner prepare a light meal for all of you and the werekin. Sir Gareth even comes down to enjoy the food and he doesn't seem concerned by Hornauer and Lycia's presence. Once you see Sir Ghal Ebal, standing on the zenith of the worn path that leads up to Carnell from the beachhead. He is there only a moment and is then gone.

Once the meal is done, Balorix and Avanth pack up their camp. They embrace as warriors before Avanth gathers up his horse and rides off on his mission to to speak to the Senate in Ironsoul. Hopefully, he will be able to convince them to let the werefolk stay in the Strandlands in someplace more, remote.

The last few hours of the 24 hour period fade away quickly. The few locals who come down to visit you are in good spirits, at least. The dwarf blacksmith, Mabron Bronzethegn, appears and offers you some sharping of weapons and two full quivers of arrows for the fight against the cultists.

"Aye, I wish I could go with ya, but my place is here with the militia. Good luck, lads and lady."

Soon you're saying goodbye to Hornauer and his mate under the watchful eye of Sir Balorix. He keeps the locals in check and prepares his horse and another old mare he bought for Lycia. The horse doesn't balk at her although she isn't too happy about riding the horse. But she's ready to burst, or so the wererat tells you. Aureus hugs her goodbye. The trio leave quickly and with no fanfare. you can only hope they'll be okay on their ride through the Wasting Shores to Knightswall.

Once they leave, Sir Ghal and the warriors he's chosen to go with you come down to the beachhead — old Timmins Walmsley who looks gangling in his armor; the guard Wieland Bowen and his cousin Meridith who looks like she's ready for action; Gareth Porthglaze, surprisingly; and the big lad Brutus Wruck.

Sir Ghal isn't very friendly with you, but he's polite. The tension is unnerving. "I won't be going with you," he says plainly. "I don't want to be a distraction to you, so Gareth will take my place. I will stay at the manor and perform my duties as Defender for Lady Pendour, as she wishes. If you can convince him, take Quinten with you too." He looks to the old wharf shack. "With both of the boats gone, he won't have anything to do but eat and sleep, but I can't order him to go. I hope," he pauses. "That once you've returned we can work though our differences, but, for now, my place is here. Good luck!"

He walks away without another word. You note that Gareth is both eager to go and obviously nervous. He mumbles something under his breath about '_his wife_'. Brutus turns out to be a massive young half-ogre with muscles nearly as big as Phar's head. Still, he looks a bit green in his gear, however.

"Let's get those cultist bastards," Timmins says with zeal. "Old Betty here hasn't tasted blood in ages." He pats an old longsword in a well-worn scabbard. It looks to be in better shape that his armor.

*OOC:* I'm going to forget the idea of using different colors for speech. The colors just don't come through on a white screen.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn, in his still hungover state had made his speech while staring off into empty space. He holds his head  and remains silent.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn, in his still hungover state had made his speech while staring off into empty space. He holds his head  and remains silent.



"We should check on Quinten," Aureus suggests. "He nearly drank as much as you did." The hutaakan rogue heads over to the wharf-shack and raps on the open doorframe. "Quinten, are you up!"

"Ugh, not so loud."

*"It seems you're to come with us,"* Phar adds in a quieter tone.

You hear a yawn from inside and the sound the young man trying to get up out of his cot without knocking everything over. "By the gods, never again." Then he pauses. "Wait! What did you just say?"

"Sir Ghal says you are to come with us to Gurnard's Head," Aureus says while holding her nose. "Whew, you might need a bath first."

"S-sir Ghal s-said that, really?" The young man sticks his head out of the doorway and Aureus steps back from the smell. "There's no way in Hade's Underealm I'm going out there! I want some adventure not death!" He pauses again. "Besides, I- I have to watch the other boat."

"We will be taking both of them," Aureus says insistantly. "Now, get cleaned up."

"No, no way! I'm not going!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Aw, come on, Quintin. If you are man ennough to drink like you did, you are man enough to be taught how not to die. I will teach you." mumbles Quinn through his own hangover.


----------



## JustinCase

*”Death is just an aspect of life,”* Caerth says drily. 

Then realizing it wasn’t a very helpful remark, the druid continues, *”But you’ll not die today. Not while I’m around.”*


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> "Aw, come on, Quintin. If you are man ennough to drink like you did, you are man enough to be taught how not to die. I will teach you." mumbles Quinn through his own hangover.



"I don't know," Quinten replies. "I don't think I'm skilled enough to fight alongside you."

"C'mon, lad," Ol' Timmins says. "If I can brave that place, so can you."

"I- I don't know..." The young ranger replies.



JustinCase said:


> *”Death is just an aspect of life,”* Caerth says drily.
> 
> Then realizing it wasn’t a very helpful remark, the druid continues, *”But you’ll not die today. Not while I’m around.”*



"How comforting," Quinten quips with a smirk. He sighs and shakes his head in resignation. "Well, if Sir Ghal has ordered that I go, I really can't say no, can I." He moves gingerly to gather up his things while trying not to set off his hangover. Aureus insists again he get cleaned up, so he scrubs himself with sand and seawater and changes into some new clothes.

While he does, Gareth and Timmins help you prepare the two boats to head out to Gurnard's Head while the other young adventurers go over their gear and supplies with both excitement and a bit of fear. Of the youngsters, only Weiland seems unfazed by what he's likely to face, but he's a bit older (and an experienced guard).

His cousin, young Meridith, takes up the oars of one of the boats as she is a skilled boater while Quinn handles the oars of the second launch, as he's become quite adept. Everyone finds a seat in one of the two launches and soon you're all headed towards the rocky islet with the tower. This is the third time you've headed out across the shallow isthmus to Gurnard's Head. Hopefully it will be the last.

The waters are choppy but manageable, and you can still see the bottom below, although the sand swirls slightly. The tide is lower than the last time, and as you reach the grotto the water smooths to glass. It is quiet and eerie. You don't see any signs of the juvenile scrags you've already faced twice, and there is no scent of aquatic hobgoblins.

"I'm really beginning to dislike this place," Aureus whispers uneasily to Caerth as the two boats glide into the old dock of the grotto.

"Hmm, do you see that?" Quinten asks while pointing at the two old chest sitting in the bottom of the grotto in the sunken rowboat.

*"Don't even think about it,"* Phar notes. *"There are young sea trolls that use this grotto as their shelter against the weather. Everyone stay out of the water."*

"Yes, there are plenty of other dangers here," Aureus adds. She helps Caerth tie up one boat to the wharf's pylons while Quinn and Phar tie up the other. Again, the ledge connecting the wharf to the stairs are empty of any threats and soon you are all gathered at the base of the carved stairway leading up to the top of Gurnard's Head and the tower. As you climb the rough stairs, you keep an eye out for rooks, and the youngsters being to become nervous.

"So, what can we expect here, besides these cultists?" Quinten finally asks as you near the exit leading out onto the narrow ledge where you found Cruel Justice embedded in the rock.

"All sorts of evils," Aureus replies quietly. "And keep your voices down. We now know there are more rooks; an entire hatchery of them. Lets not sound like an army."

The door at the top of the stairs stands open, as Hornauer and his mate left it. While you don't sense any rats, something beyond that doorway stinks something awful. The hutaakan rogue takes the lead and sneaks to the top of the stairs to listen for danger. She comes back down and whispers to Caerth. "There are definitely rooks in there; could be as many as a dozen, but I can't tell. It sounds like they are eating something — smells like those little water-trolls from the grotto."

*OOC:* Move Silently: 1d20+15=23; Listen: 1d20+11=23

Your group has the chance to surprise them. They didn't hear or see Aureus.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn readies his bow as quietly as possible.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth nods. They need to get rid of those rooks. 

*”Let me go see,”* the druid says, and he dives forward. As he does, his body elongates, his limbs merge with his torso, and he decreases in size until a small snake slithers silently up and inside. He goes as far as he dares, hoping to see the number of rooks and what they are doing. 









*OOC:*


Wild Shape into a small viper snake, then scout ahead unless it is too far or too risky.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth nods. They need to get rid of those rooks.
> 
> *”Let me go see,”* the druid says, and he dives forward. As he does, his body elongates, his limbs merge with his torso, and he decreases in size until a small snake slithers silently up and inside. He goes as far as he dares, hoping to see the number of rooks and what they are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Wild Shape into a small viper snake, then scout ahead unless it is too far or too risky.



While the others prepare themselves for battle, Caerth quickly slips into viper form and slithers forward to scout up and through the door. Sticking to the shadow of the doorway, he quickly counts seven rooks in the main hall of the tower. They are not being quiet and are fighting over the scraps of dead baby scrags and what looks like a bloated shark carcass. One of the rooks seems more formidable than the others. It wears a bloodstone gem in its left eye-socket.

The rooks don't see or hear him in his snake form.

*OOC**:* I believe him moving would count as an action for round 1, since wild shape is a standard action, which is his action for the surprise round. You can choose to stay where you are and attack or double move back out of the tower (for round one). Timmins, Gareth, and Aureus will all hold their actions for round one until you come back out, if that's what you choose.

Regardless, roll both a Hide and a Move Silently check for me for round one, if you have him stay in the tower! You don't have to roll if you get out, quickly!

*Reminder!* The rooks have a Frightful Caw ability that can cause _fear_ to all those within 300 feet. They also carry disease. Did you remember to restock up on wax? (Note that while Aureus is a 1st-level divine bard now, she doesn't have any ranks in Perform.)



Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn readies his bow as quietly as possible.



You watch as Caerth changes form into a snake and slithers ahead to check out the doorway clandestinely. Aureus backs him up while staying out of the doorway. She motions for her blade but then holds off until she is sure what the druid sees.

You note that most of the others draw blades, although Quinten readies his shortbow and Wieland unclasps a sickle (made of mithral) from his belt. None of them move forward. They seem content to let Caerth lead the way. You note that Brutus doesn't ready a weapon and looks around a bit confused as what to do. He has this look on his face like he wants to charge forward.

*OOC**:* If no one stops him, Quinn can tell that Brutus will charge up the stairs and through the doorway (on his turn in round one). Quinn's seen that look in the arena before.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn holds a hand up to Brutus for him to wait, hoping he will understand the gesture.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn holds a hand up to Brutus for him to wait, hoping he will understand the gesture.



The young half-ogre nods to Quinn. He fingers the strap for his greataxe but doesn't unleash the weapon. He watches the doorway with wonderment. He wonders what Caerth will do next.

*OOC**:* BTW, Brutus is based on the half-orc from Tome of Horrors not the one in Savage Species, so he's medium-sized.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth returns swiftly, satisfied to now have a number. 

*”Seven,”* the druid says as he comes out of his Wild Shape and turns back into the familiar half-orcish form. 

*”One has a gem for an eye. Must be the alpha.”*

With a soft whistled tune, Caerth lets his owl Screech know to stay out of this fight.









*OOC:*


Using that double move to return quickly and inform the others.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth returns swiftly, satisfied to now have a number.
> 
> *”Seven,”* the druid says as he comes out of his Wild Shape and turns back into the familiar half-orcish form.
> 
> *”One has a gem for an eye. Must be the alpha.”*
> 
> With a soft whistled tune, Caerth lets his owl Screech know to stay out of this fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Using that double move to return quickly and inform the others.



Aureus gets close and whispers to both Caerth and Quinn. "I still have my rope." She points to opening above. "I could get in that way and attack from the stairs, as long as there aren't any surprises up there."

*"If I can get close enough to the door, I can cast fireball through it,"* Phar whispers. He looks at the steps leading up. *"But I don't think I could aim it properly from down here. I'd have to be near the door."*

Brutus sticks his head into the conversation. "Can't we just rush 'em. Please?" He keeps his voice low, but his heritage makes even his lowest tone rumble in his chest. Everyone looks at the door but nothing happens.

"Brutus, just wait," Timmins insists quietly. "They've been here before. We need to follow their lead." He looks at Caerth. "While I'm not much of a climber, I might make it up with that rope."

"I can too," Meridith says with hushed eagerness. "And so can Wieland."

Her cousin nods and then looks at the sheriff.

Gareth just shakes his head 'no'. Quinten does the same.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus motions for Brutus to stay with the group. She takes Meredith with her and the two of them make the climb into the tower. The young ranger almost loses her grip on the way up but makes it. They disappear inside.

Phar heads quietly up the stairs and sets himself to cast. You motion for Quinten to go with him, but the young archer balks a few steps up the stairs. He looks nervous, as he holds his bow.

There is an angry squawk-like yell just before the paragon elf wizard finishes his incantation. The fireball pellet flies from his fingertips and explodes somewhere inside the tower. The rooks howl and curse in language that none of you recognize.

*"I got most of them,"* Phar exclaims. *"But they didn't die!"*

"Quinten, get up there!" Timmins yells.

"Can I attack now?" Brutus asks loudly at the foot of the stairs.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth moves back into the tower, an arrow already nocked to his massive longbow. He moves quietly for his size, but cannot avoid being seen as the druid fires at the alpha rook. 









*OOC:*


Unsure if I had to roll Hide and Move Silently checks, so I did. 

Caerth hide, move silently and attack rolls: 
1D20+3 = [8]+3 = 11
1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21
1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
1D8+5 = [3]+5 = 8


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth moves back into the tower, an arrow already nocked to his massive longbow. He moves quietly for his size, but cannot avoid being seen as the druid fires at the alpha rook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Unsure if I had to roll Hide and Move Silently checks, so I did.
> 
> Caerth hide, move silently and attack rolls:
> 1D20+3 = [8]+3 = 11
> 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21
> 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
> 1D8+5 = [3]+5 = 8



The alpha, already stinging from Phar's spell, cannot avoid the arrow. It hits the beast squarely in the shoulder. Caerth notes an evil gleam in one of its eyes. *"Get them!"* It shrills in a feminine voice.

All, but one of the other rooks, look like their near death. Phar's spell wasn't able to get them all. That lone rook snarls and flaps its wings looking toward the wizard with malice.

Both Gareth and Brutus rush up the stairs behind Caerth while Timmins stays behind to try to get Quinten to move forward. "Move it! Move it!" Timmins yells. "They need our help!"

Gareth comes up into the room and immediately moves in front of Phar to protect the elven wizard with his sword and shield. Brutus rushes up and sees that there isn't a foe in range of his greataxe. He pauses and decides not to rush forward without the others. He stands next to Caerth.

The alpha female incants a spell that shimmers around her. A few of her burnt feathers fall away, as a minor wound closes. She moves away from you to put the three rooks in the center of the room between you and her.









*OOC:*


The female Alpha Cleric casts a minor cure spell and moves diagonally 5 ft.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Brutus, defend Caerth with the Ax. ", Says Quinn once he advances up the steps. He sees the rook with the jeweled eye and takes aim, then looses his arrow. He draws another to shoot at the next chance.



Spoiler: quinn's character sheet









						[v.3.5] Rogues Gallery: Aerie of the Crow God PbP Campaign!
					

Characters should be posted on this thread. Characters should be 7th-level. FYI... It might be useful for the group to have a bard.



					www.enworld.org
				









Spoiler: an average roll



Attack, bow: 1D20+11 = [18]+11 = 291D8+5 = [3]+5 = 8


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> "Brutus, defend Caerth with the Ax. ", Says Quinn once he advances up the steps. He sees the rook with the jeweled eye and takes aim, then looses his arrow. He draws another to shoot at the next chance.



The arrow flies true to the female rook cleric and penetrates deep into her thigh. The bird woman howls in pain. Wieland follows Quinn up the stairs but finds there is no where for him past Phar.

On the stairs below, Timmins finally gets Quinten moving up the stairs. The young archer is able to slip into the room and stand next to Caerth near the spiral stairs. Timmins steps up behind Wieland and waits for room to advance.


----------



## Knightfall

The rook closest to Brutus and Gareth lets out a horrifying caw. You know this sound well and steeled yourselves against it. You even forewarned you new companions. However, you can tell that most of them succumb to the magical effect. Both Brutus and Gareth begin shaking.

The rooks press the advantage. One steps towards Brutus while unleashing a wicked looking club. It swings it at the young half-ogre, but the weapon bounces harmlessly off the big lad's studded armor. Another hisses in rage and charges Quinn with its claws. Quinn easily dodges the clumsy attacks. The rook standing next to that one steps 5 feet so he can clearly see Caerth and throws a dagger at the druid. The weapon digs into the floor.

One of the rooks near the other end of the room takes flight and streaks through the air and lashes out at Phar with a claw. It scratches the elf's face and is forced to circle high back through the room. It had tried to fly over Phar and out of the tower but failed.

The other rook looks at you all and then its leader. It hisses and decides to flee. It moves towards the old dumbwaiter in hopes of scrambling up the shaft and away from you.

Just after, Aureus slips into the room. The rook-harpies don't see her until she springs from the shadows to attack the rook attacking Brutus. The rook crumbles to the floor with a thrust of her short sword.









*OOC:*


*Aureus' Hide and Move Silently while Shaken:* Hide > 1d20+13=31; Move Silently > 1d20+13=26
*Her attack roll:* 1d20+9=15+2=17 (hit); 1d6+3+4d6=19 (damage)


----------



## JustinCase

*"Cover your ears!" *yells Caerth, appearing to not notice the rooks' dreadful song.









*OOC:*


I'm sure saying that is a free action I can take when it's not my turn, right? 

That Will save was a piece of cake for Caerth... 
Caerth will save: 1D20+11 = [20]+11 = 31


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:*


@Scotley, I'm going to assume you don't want to take an AoO, so instead of having Phar move past the one rook and fire at the rook at the dumbwaiter, I'm going to say you shoot at the one 10 feet in front of Caerth. If you're willing to take the AoO, I'll change this reply after you confirm.









Scotley said:


> Phar flinches from the claws raking his face, but recovers quickly and draws his bow letting fly an arrow at the Rook attempting to flee into the dumbwaiter.
> 
> OOC:
> bow attack: 1D20+10 = [18]+10 = 28
> damage: 1D8+2 = [8]+2 = 10



The rook heading for the dumbwaiter disappears behind the wall dividing the room circular tower room from the stairwell before Phar can loose his arrow. He could risk moving into the room but decides to take his shot at the rook that threw its dagger at Caerth.

The arrow flies over the big druid's shoulder and finds its mark in the rooks forehead. The beast's eyes roll back into its head and it crumples to the floor.



JustinCase said:


> *"Cover your ears!" *yells Caerth, appearing to not notice the rooks' dreadful song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm sure saying that is a free action I can take when it's not my turn, right?
> 
> That Will save was a piece of cake for Caerth...
> Caerth will save: 1D20+11 = [20]+11 = 31











*OOC:*


No worries. 

You're up, by the way.


----------



## JustinCase

Realizing that taking out the Alpha probably discourages the whole flock from keeping up their attacks, Caerth runs forwards, over the body of a dead rook, and readies an arrow.

*"You're mine,"* he whispers, then lets the arrow fly, hitting the gem-eyed creature perfectly.

Then, without thinking about it, his free hand moves to his belt where the dagger Kang is.









*OOC:*


Move forward in order to shoot at the Alpha.
Caerth attacks the alpha Rook: 1D20+10 = [17]+10 = 27
 1D8+5 = [7]+5 = 12


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Realizing that taking out the Alpha probably discourages the whole flock from keeping up their attacks, Caerth runs forwards, over the body of a dead rook, and readies an arrow.
> 
> *"You're mine,"* he whispers, then lets the arrow fly, hitting the gem-eyed creature perfectly.
> 
> Then, without thinking about it, his free hand moves to his belt where the dagger Kang is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Move forward in order to shoot at the Alpha.
> Caerth attacks the alpha Rook: 1D20+10 = [17]+10 = 27
> 1D8+5 = [7]+5 = 12



Caerth steps over the dead rook with ease and the arrow finds its mark even easier. The Alpha takes the arrow directly in the chest. It opens its beak to shriek but no sound comes out. The bird-beast falls over dead. Most of the other rooks don't take notice. The flying one looks frightened, however, and the rook by the old dumbwaiter scrambles to empty debris blocking the egress.


----------



## Knightfall

After the Alpha dies, the fear from the other rook's frightful caw takes hold in the hearts of several of your companions. Both Gareth and Brutus run amok in panic. Brutus runs right past Aureus to the other side of the room and then cowers against the wall. The rook in between Aureus and Quinn lashes out at the young half-ogre with its club but the rook misjudges its swing.

Gareth turns and runs right towards Phar, almost knocking the elf back. Once past Phar, Gareth runs past Wieland and up the stairs and out of sight. Phar also see Meridith run down the steps past the sheriff, pushed by the fear, and she keeps on running down the spiral stairs to the basement below.









*OOC:*


Rook's AoO vs. Brutus: 1d20+7=17 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn ponders his next attack; he'd like to shoot down the flying rook but he's got two others near him. He puts the idea out of his head, steps back from the two rook and readies his spiked chain. He lashes out at the one with burns and it crumples to the floor dead. His second attack hits the other rook hard as well and it hisses at him.

Wieland steps forward to where Caerth had just been standing and takes aim at the flying rook. His bow sakes as he fight through the magical effect of the rook's caw and fires a shot into the rook's shoulder. The rook squawks, hits the wall, and then falls to the floor.

The fear takes a hold of Quinten and he turns and runs off the stairs, literally. He falls to the ground with a thump and doesn't get up. He just lies there with his teeth chattering.

"Damn magic," Timmins says. He steels himself, moves up the stairs past Phar, and moves to help Quinn. He moves in and slashes at the rook with his longsword and manages to hit the bird-beast, although it is only a glancing blow.


----------



## Knightfall

The rook snarls at Ol' Timmins and thumps the warrior over the head with its club. The blow staggers the aged warrior and he shakes his head.

"Ooff, that hurt."

The rook trying to get into the blocked dumbwaiter is having no luck. It looks back and see the Alpha Female dead on the floor. It sees the look in Caerth's eyes and it drops to its knees and squawks out "I give up, don't kill Roobite."

Aureus moves to help Timmins and manages to score a critical hit with her short sword versus the last fighting rook. The bird-beast grimaces as its dark blood flows out onto the stone floor of the tower. It hisses again and clutches at the wound with its off hand.

"Surrender, you are outmatched," Aureus says.

The bird-beast just hisses at her.


----------



## Knightfall

Phar senses the rook isn't going to lay down its club. He moves and takes aim and fires his bow. The arrow sinks into the rook's chest and it slumps to the floor.

The last of the rooks, the one calling itself Roobite, sees its fellow rook fall and drops down with its head on the floor and squawks in fear. It covers its head and begs for its live. "I surrender! Please don't kill Roobite! I will tell you anything you want to know!"


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth swings his bow over one shoulder and with his other hand grabs the dagger Kang from his belt. The half-orc moves up to where the alpha female lies, and with a determined look uses the blade to remove the gem from the corpse's eye socket.

Then the druid cocks his head to one side, as if listening to something unheard, then plunges Kang into the rook's chest and, after some work, removes the bloody heart with one big fist.









*OOC:*


Does the corpse have any sort of clothing or cloth I can use to create a makeshift bag for the heart?

And yes, Kang may be influencing Caerth a little by now.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth swings his bow over one shoulder and with his other hand grabs the dagger Kang from his belt. The half-orc moves up to where the alpha female lies, and with a determined look uses the blade to remove the gem from the corpse's eye socket.



Aureus watches Caerth work to get the gem out of the alpha's eyesocket with what could be considered bemusement.

'The heart.' It is not a whisper just an urge in the big druid's mind.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Then the druid cocks his head to one side, as if listening to something unheard, then plunges Kang into the rook's chest and, after some work, removes the bloody heart with one big fist.



Aureus's look of bemusement ends. She glances at both Phar and Quinn with a look that says 'should we be worried'.

Quinn simply shrugs his shoulders before investigating the other dead rooks near him. None of them have anything of significant value of them. A half-a-dozen copper pieces and an old tarnished silver ring.

Phar out of the tower and down the steps to check on Quinten. He finds the young bowman huddled in a heap, shaking uncontrollably.

While Timmins keeps an eye on the prisoner, Wieland goes looking for his cousin down the stairwell.

Meanwhile, Brutus watches Caerth dig out the gem and rip out the rook's heart with a look of horror in his eyes. The fear still grips him.

"We need to find Gareth," Aureus says to Caerth loudly from a few feet away, hoping to snap him out of whatever is going on inside of him. "He ran away up the stairwell."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does the corpse have any sort of clothing or cloth I can use to create a makeshift bag for the heart?
> 
> And yes, Kang may be influencing Caerth a little by now.











*OOC:*


Rooks rarely wear clothing, but this female does have a tattered cloak with a hood. It is quite dirty and smells awful. Caerth finds 3 silver and 3 gold coins tucked into a shallow, closed pocket in the cloak. A blood-soaked wooden symbol of Malotoch is around her neck.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth looks up, a flash of anger in his eyes disappearing immediately as he looks at Aureus. The half-orc smiles awkwardly.

*"Right,"* he says softly. *"I only need a moment."*

Tearing off the smelly cloak, the druid takes out the coins and then wraps the heart in the cloth tightly. The coins and the package go into his backpack. Then with one hand on the stone floor and the other hovering above the wooden symbol still around the corpse's neck, Caerth mutters softly and focuses the power of nature all around him to take apart the very fibers of the wood, releasing what once was part of a tree from the restraints of its current shape.

The symbol falls apart in tiny twigs.









*OOC:*


Casting _Warp Wood_ at the holy symbol to destroy it.


Spoiler



From the spell description: "You cause wood to bend and warp, permanently destroying its straightness, form, and strength."



Spells cast:
Level 0: 0/6
Level 1: 0/5
Level 2: 1/4
Level 3: 0/4
Level 4: 0/3

Wild Shapes spent: 1/3


----------



## Scotley

"Quinten, the Rooks have been, slain," he hesitates over this last word with a worried glance back in the direction of Caerth. "Their power should be broken soon and the fear will leave you. It is an effect they have, not true fear on your part."


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth looks up, a flash of anger in his eyes disappearing immediately as he looks at Aureus. The half-orc smiles awkwardly.
> 
> *"Right,"* he says softly. *"I only need a moment."*
> 
> Tearing off the smelly cloak, the druid takes out the coins and then wraps the heart in the cloth tightly. The coins and the package go into his backpack. Then with one hand on the stone floor and the other hovering above the wooden symbol still around the corpse's neck, Caerth mutters softly and focuses the power of nature all around him to take apart the very fibers of the wood, releasing what once was part of a tree from the restraints of its current shape.
> 
> The symbol falls apart in tiny twigs.



While Aureus waits for him to finish, she gives young Brutus some encouragement. "It's okay now," she says calmly. "The rooks have fallen. The danger is past. Just fight through it. We're going to need you."

The half-ogre youth tears his eyes away from what Caerth is doing and focuses on the hutaakan rogue's words. He takes a few deep breaths and finally stops shaking after a few minutes. He stands and nods to her.

"I- I'm ready to keep going," he says.

Timmins cuts some vines growing on the old tower's walls and ties up the rook that surrendered. You can tell this Roobite is in sorry shape after Phar's _fireball_ spell. (A strong breeze would likely knock the rook over.) His body is covered in burns and he winces when Timmins binds his clawed hands and feet.

"While I'd rather not gag you, we can't have you making that cawing sound," Timmins says to the rook as he stuffs some moss in the rooks mouth and ties a vine around its head to hold it in place. "Sit... or crouch down here and don't cause any trouble and maybe we'll heal some of your wounds." Timmins points to the short wall that divides the rest of the circular room from the alcove with the stairwell.

He looks at Brutus. "Soldier, are you up for some guard duty? I need you to watch him while I help look for Gareth."

Brutus nods. He is soon staring down at Roobite with a harsh glare.



Scotley said:


> "Quinten, the Rooks have been, slain," he hesitates over this last word with a worried glance back in the direction of Caerth. "Their power should be broken soon and the fear will leave you. It is an effect they have, not true fear on your part."



It takes a few minutes for Quinten to snap out of the fear affecting him. He blinks and looks at Phar. He shakes his head as if he's waking up from a bad dream. "Phar, I don't know if I should be here. That was the worst thing I've ever felt." He holds his temple as he gets to his feet. "I succumbed so easily."

The young archer looks back up the stairs with uncertainty but a look from Phar tells him 'there's no going back now'. He follows the elf wizard back up into the tower. They find Brutus standing over the rook prisoner while Quinn finishes digging through the remains of the dead rooks. The gladiator doesn't seem bothered by the smell of the dead rooks, which is awful.

Phar remembers that smell from the first time he and the others faced off against these flying beastfolk. It's worse in the confines of the tower and the burnt flesh doesn't help.

"Ooh, that smell is going to stay with me," Quinten jokes, halfheartedly.

Aureus and Caerth prepare to lead the way up the stairs to look for Gareth with Timmins. "Brutus will watch this Roobite creature," Timmins says to Phar. Wieland went downstairs looking for Meridith. Hopefully she is just huddled up in a corner somewhere shaking off the fear."

"Aye, I was," a female voice rises from down the spiral stairs. The two cousins come up the stairs with Meridith in the lead. She is glaring with anger. "Please tell me that you gutted all those things?"

"One of them surrendered," Aureus replies. She puts herself in from the young human to make sure Meridith understands that the fight is over. "We need to find Gareth. He has come back yet and there might be more rooks above. He could need our help."

"Brutus will stay here and watch the rook," Timmins adds.

"I'll stay with him to watch his back," Quinten offers.

"Good lad," Timmins says. "And keep an eye out for anything else that might try to come in here. but call out if you need help."

Quinten nods.

The rest of the group heads up the stairwell to the next floor. It's hard not to remember this floor. The ooze attacked your group here the first time. It was a tough fight. Beyond the alcove is a short hallway that leads a long corridor that runs along the center of the tower from west to east. The western half ends with broken dumbwaiter while the eastern half has four doors.

The first door on your right is the tower's old chapel where you had taken refuge after the fight with the ooze. You remember that its altar has a permanent _sanctuary_ spell on it. The door is as you left it, closed and unlocked. The door across from it on your right was locked, and you never investigated it after the ooze attacked in the corridor. Checking it, you still find it locked. The second doorway on your right doesn't have a door anymore. It is the room where you had climbed up from outside, originally. The door across from it on your left is closed and locked. Aureus had tried opening it before the ooze attacked, with no luck.

You don't find Gareth on this floor. Hopefully he didn't climb out the hole and run off to somewhere else on the rocky islet. It isn't until you reach the next floor up, the old armory, that you find the aged fighter. Instead of finding him curled up, you find him sitting on an old turned-over barrel trying to catch his breath. The scene would be hilarious if the old armory wasn't so dank and creepy.

Gareth looks up and then coughs. "Gods, I'm out of practice. I barely remember running up here. Did we lose anyone?"


----------



## Scotley

Phar smiles, "We are all alive if a little battered. Some of our number are number are lacking in confidence after being unable to resist the song, if I may use that word, of the rooks. Perhaps a word from you would make them fell better?" Almost as an afterthought he adds, "We have a prisoner which might be helpful. I suggest we regroup. Better not to be so spread out." He looks around dank room, "Unless you've found something of interest up here?"


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth crosses his arms while Phar speaks to Gareth, then states simply, *"You ran."*

The words are somewhere between a question and an accusation. The big half-orc has little sense of diplomacy and therefore does not feel like this is inappropriate.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar smiles, "We are all alive if a little battered. Some of our number are number are lacking in confidence after being unable to resist the song, if I may use that word, of the rooks. Perhaps a word from you would make them fell better?" Almost as an afterthought he adds, "We have a prisoner which might be helpful. I suggest we regroup. Better not to be so spread out." He looks around dank room, "Unless you've found something of interest up here?"



Gareth looks at Phar and shrugs. "I don't know if I can buck up their spirits. That damn sound gripped my heart with fear as well. I lost myself and all I could do was flee." He sighs. "It was unnerving... and embarrassing."

Gareth pulls himself up to his feet and stretches out his back, "And, no, nothing here but rusted blades and old ghosts. Well, not literally."



JustinCase said:


> Caerth crosses his arms while Phar speaks to Gareth, then states simply, *"You ran."*
> 
> The words are somewhere between a question and an accusation. The big half-orc has little sense of diplomacy and therefore does not feel like this is inappropriate.



"Yes I did, but it's not like the magical fear in my mind gave me much of a choice. We can't all have your strength of will, young man. Perhaps it was folly of me to come along. I might be more of a burden to you all than an ally."

"Don't give up the mission now, old friend," Timmins reassures. "We've just started. If there are more of those bird-beasts, we should try to protect ourselves."

"We forgot to get more wax," Aureus notes. "But maybe there is some left from before." She begins rummaging through her pack. "Yes, I have a little left. It's not much but it should help those who might be affected again." She hands over a small bit of wax to Gareth. He takes and pockets the wax for when it might be needed.









*OOC:*


*Search Check:* Take 10: 20 | She has just enough for Gareth and one other character. If neither Caerth nor Phar have any left over wax then she'll give the other portion of wax to Meridith. A Search check result of 15 to 19 means your PCs have enough wax for one character. 20+ gives you enough wax for two characters.

However, a Natural 20 means the PC has enough for everyone. 






"Phar is right, we shouldn't linger apart," Timmins says. It doesn't take long to head back down to the floor where the group fought the rooks. The smell lingers from their blood and burnt flesh.

The one called Roobite huddles under the watch of Brutus and Quinten. The fight has gone out of the creature, although its eyes show the depravity in its soul. The rook is all about his next meal. The bird-beast cringes under the gaze of the locals and it is quite uncomfortable being tied up.

"Are you going to kill me?" It hisses. "If you do, then you should eat my corpse, so I can be one with my goddess."


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> "Yes I did, but it's not like the magical fear in my mind gave me much of a choice. We can't all have your strength of will, young man. Perhaps it was folly of me to come along. I might be more of a burden to you all than an ally."




Caerth nods, accepting the man's words as simple truth. The druid knows that if an animal gets too old to survive, the pack usually leaves it behind.



Knightfall said:


> "Don't give up the mission now, old friend," Timmins reassures. "We've just started. If there are more of those bird-beasts, we should try to protect ourselves."
> 
> "We forgot to get more wax," Aureus notes. "But maybe there is some left from before." She begins rummaging through her pack. "Yes, I have a little left. It's not much but it should help those who might be affected again." She hands over a small bit of wax to Gareth. He takes and pockets the wax for when it might be needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> *Search Check:* Take 10: 20 | She has just enough for Gareth and one other character. If neither Caerth nor Phar have any left over wax then she'll give the other portion of wax to Meridith. A Search check result of 15 to 19 means your PCs have enough wax for one character. 20+ gives you enough wax for two characters.
> 
> However, a Natural 20 means the PC has enough for everyone.




*"Don't slow us down,"* Caerth warns, unwilling to let Gareth hinder his mission to eradicate the cult. He does, however, search his stuff for wax, but finds nothing. He shrugs apologetically at Aureus and Phar, then follows them back down the stairs.



Knightfall said:


> "Phar is right, we shouldn't linger apart," Timmins says. It doesn't take long to head back down to the floor where the group fought the rooks. The smell lingers from their blood and burnt flesh.
> 
> The one called Roobite huddles under the watch of Brutus and Quinten. The fight has gone out of the creature, although its eyes show the depravity in its soul. The rook is all about his next meal. The bird-beast cringes under the gaze of the locals and it is quite uncomfortable being tied up.
> 
> "Are you going to kill me?" It hisses. "If you do, then you should eat my corpse, so I can be one with my goddess."




The half-orc raises an eyebrow.

*"And granting more power to that demon? No."* Caerth crosses his muscular arms across his chest, and looks at the pathetic creature. He is not sure what to do, or what to ask of it, so the druid waits for his companions' suggestions.









*OOC:*


Never has Caerth had less of that wax before in his life... 
Caerth search check: 1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2


----------



## Scotley

Phar responds to Aureus, "Wax, yes, I believe I still have some." He checks his pouch and pulls out a bit of old parchment twisted around a lump. "I think I have enough for one set of ears." He makes I contact with those who fell prey to the 'song'. "It does seem to help." he stays hoping to reassure them. "I would see it used by one of you."

Phar turns his attention to the prisoner. "Are you so eager to be one with your goddess? Perhaps there is a way you could earn a stay of execution. You can't stay here. This place will be purged of all inhabitants before we rest, but if you tell us all you know of the others who reside here maybe we'll be lenient." He glances at the others as concerned to see how they respond as the prisoner.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Knightfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes I did, but it's not like the magical fear in my mind gave me much of a choice. We can't all have your strength of will, young man. Perhaps it was folly of me to come along. I might be more of a burden to you all than an ally."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caerth nods, accepting the man's words as simple truth. The druid knows that if an animal gets too old to survive, the pack usually leaves it behind.
Click to expand...




			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Knightfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't give up the mission now, old friend," Timmins reassures. "We've just started. If there are more of those bird-beasts, we should try to protect ourselves."
> 
> "We forgot to get more wax," Aureus notes. "But maybe there is some left from before." She begins rummaging through her pack. "Yes, I have a little left. It's not much but it should help those who might be affected again." She hands over a small bit of wax to Gareth. He takes and pockets the wax for when it might be needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Don't slow us down,"* Caerth warns, unwilling to let Gareth hinder his mission to eradicate the cult. He does, however, search his stuff for wax, but finds nothing. He shrugs apologetically at Aureus and Phar, then follows them back down the stairs.
Click to expand...


"I will do my best to keep pace," Gareth replies. "If it becomes too much for me, I will turn back. I don't want to hold you all back."

"It won't come to that," Timmins tries to assure his friend.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Never has Caerth had less of that wax before in his life...
> Caerth search check: 1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2



*OOC:* 



Scotley said:


> Phar responds to Aureus, "Wax, yes, I believe I still have some." He checks his pouch and pulls out a bit of old parchment twisted around a lump. "I think I have enough for one set of ears." He makes I contact with those who fell prey to the 'song'. "It does seem to help." he stays hoping to reassure them. "I would see it used by one of you."



"Give it to Brutus," Meridith suggests as they head back down the stairs. "I won't need it, and we'll need to make sure he can fight in the front without risk of him succumbing again. And he's the youngest."

"Aye, but not by that much," Gareth says. "But I agree it's the best choice. His strength is an asset we should protect."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Knightfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one called Roobite huddles under the watch of Brutus and Quinten. The fight has gone out of the creature, although its eyes show the depravity in its soul. The rook is all about his next meal. The bird-beast cringes under the gaze of the locals and it is quite uncomfortable being tied up.
> 
> "Are you going to kill me?" It hisses. "If you do, then you should eat my corpse, so I can be one with my goddess."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The half-orc raises an eyebrow.
> 
> *"And granting more power to that demon? No."* Caerth crosses his muscular arms across his chest, and looks at the pathetic creature. He is not sure what to do, or what to ask of it, so the druid waits for his companions' suggestions.
Click to expand...




			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Phar turns his attention to the prisoner. "Are you so eager to be one with your goddess? Perhaps there is a way you could earn a stay of execution. You can't stay here. This place will be purged of all inhabitants before we rest, but if you tell us all you know of the others who reside here maybe we'll be lenient." He glances at the others as concerned to see how they respond as the prisoner.



"Yes, speak before I am tempted to cut out you tongue," Brutus threatens with a growl.

"I- I will not betray my goddess," Roobite hisses. He pauses. "However, if you will kill that scrawny one and let me eat his corpse, I might tell you about my rivals in the temple," the rook points at Quinten. "Especially the lowly ghoulish humans who think they are equal to us rooks in the eyes of Malotoch. But they are not. They are only slaves. Rooks are her favored servants."

"Scrawny!" Quinten shouts with teeth clenched. The young warrior quickly draws his short sword. "I'm going to cut your damn head off!"

Brutus has to grab Quinten in a bear hug to keep him from butchering the rook. Roobite hisses at them.

"Yes, either kill me and leave me for my kin to find and eat or feed me carrion. I will not betray my goddess and you will get nothing from me without a reward." He looks at Meridith next. "Maybe her? She looks tasty. Yes, death for me or her. Or the boy." He sniffs the air towards Gareth and Timmins. "Yuck! But not the old flesh."

"We will not feed you flesh," Aureus growls back. "You'll be lucky if we don't lock you up somewhere and feed you nothing but vegetables and water."

"Plants are not food! Unless they rot in the bellies of the dead!" Roobite hisses back angrily. The rook is trying to provoke you.

"I say we just gut him and bury him someplace deep where his kin cannot find his corpse," Timmins suggests. He spits on the floor next to the rook. "I wonder how his goddess would view his corpse decaying underground only being eaten by worms and insects?"

CAW! "I'd prefer that you wasting my time talking to no-wings," the rook screeches back. His caw doesn't have the power of fear behind it. It is only the sound of a bird-beast trying to taunt his foes.


----------



## JustinCase

*"Enough,"* Caerth says softly but with utter conviction. One hand holds the magical dagger Kang, and the half-orc's knuckles are turning white from his firm grip.

*"Either you tell us about the rooks, or you die now."*

WIth his free hand, Caerth grabs Roobite by the scalp and with the other places the tip of the dagger against his throat.


----------



## Scotley

Phar frowns, clearly such a vile creature cannot be allowed to live, but killing a tied prisoner makes him uncomfortable. He seized upon something the foul bird said. "So these lowly ghoulish humans are beneth your contempt. Why do your kind tolerate them here?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn stands between the rook and Brutus and Quinten. He gives Brutus an approving  nod, then uses spiked chain to slither on the floor menacingly, "Answer, or I can make this damage you slowly." is all he says in a calm cold voice. [intimidat] 

Intimidate: 1D20+12 = [4]+12 = 16


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *"Enough,"* Caerth says softly but with utter conviction. One hand holds the magical dagger Kang, and the half-orc's knuckles are turning white from his firm grip.
> 
> *"Either you tell us about the rooks, or you die now."*
> 
> WIth his free hand, Caerth grabs Roobite by the scalp and with the other places the tip of the dagger against his throat.



"Do your worst, half-human!" Roobite gurgles out. Blood seeps out of his burnt flesh around Caerth's fingers and foam drips from his beak. "I cannot live like this... my feather's burnt. What female would want me now. Finish what the elf started." He looks at Phar.



Scotley said:


> Phar frowns, clearly such a vile creature cannot be allowed to live, but killing a tied prisoner makes him uncomfortable. He seized upon something the foul bird said. "So these lowly ghoulish humans are beneth your contempt. Why do your kind tolerate them here?"



"Ha! I am just a male warrior. The females rule my people. They say we need to be allies to Malotoch's two-legged worshipers. It is not for me to question." Roobite winces under Caerth's grip. "Now kill me. All I can hope for is that Malotoch will take me into her maw, burnt flesh and all."



Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn stands between the rook and Brutus and Quinten. He gives Brutus an approving  nod, then uses spiked chain to slither on the floor menacingly, "Answer, or I can make this damage you slowly." is all he says in a calm cold voice. [intimidat]
> 
> Intimidate: 1D20+12 = [4]+12 = 16



Roobite's features glaze over and his eyes roll into the back of his head. "Do all two-legs talk this much." He looks at Quinn with a reddened eye, burnt flesh around it. "I am already near death. Strike me and I will bleed out all that is left." He tries to caw. "Or the half-human will squeeze out the last of my blood. It doesn't matter. I have nothing left in this condition. Even magical healing will leave me scarred and featherless."

He looks at Caerth with his other eye, milky and filling with blood. "Kill me." The rook gasps. "Please."

"Just put him out of his misery, lad." Timmins says. "He's not going to tell us anything unless we can heal him with more powerful magic. And we don't have the resources or time."

"We could feed him a potion and force him to live. That might be a better punishment," Quinten suggests. "He is too eager to die."

"We need to do what's right for us, not him," Gareth adds putting a hand on Caerth's shoulder. "If you're going to kill him, at least untie him first. Give him a chance to defend himself, if that is his choice."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth winces when Gareth puts his hand on the half-orc’s shoulder, and he puts some effort into not reacting with a growl or sneer. 

Doesn’t the creature ask for death, repeatedly? Surely the unnatural thing has no place in this world, and a predator removes the injured and sick so that nature thrives...

But then why does he feel such hatred?

Realizing that he does not trust his own moral compass anymore after what he’s been through and the doubts about his mentor, Caerth decides he has to look outward. 

*”Screech,”* he whispers the name of his owl companion. No, Screech is outside, safe from harm, safe from — from watching the druid do things he shouldn’t. Was that why he sent the great horned owl away?

Instead Caerth looks at his trusted companions once more, the question plain on his face. What should he do?


----------



## Scotley

Phar just shakes his head, clearly finding the situation uncomfortable. He blows out a breath and says, "We can't let him live, he will be a threat to the good people of this land. A clean execution is best. Even he desires it. I'd rather see him given a quick death than tortured."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Spoiler: back from pain



wheeeee! up and down the pain scale roller coaster!



Replacing his wicked spiked chain, Quinn then draws cruel justice. 

"For the crimes of murder, you are right, he should pay by a quick death."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth nods. A just death from the sentient blade that represents exactly that, seems a good solution to this dilemma. 

The half-orc prepares himself for releasing his prisoner... just a little longer...

As if his hand has a mind of its own, Caerth pushes the dagger into the rook’s skin, just far enough to draw blood, before pushing the creature forward with his other hand, towards his companion holding Cruel Justice at the ready.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I wish to hear from all as to the accusation and sentence of this creature and I, Quinn Inagui, will serve the weapon,_ Cruel Justice,_ as executioner."

He moves to stand within striking distance of the rook with the Named Sword ready to swing.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth winces when Gareth puts his hand on the half-orc’s shoulder, and he puts some effort into not reacting with a growl or sneer.
> 
> Doesn’t the creature ask for death, repeatedly? Surely the unnatural thing has no place in this world, and a predator removes the injured and sick so that nature thrives...
> 
> But then why does he feel such hatred?
> 
> Realizing that he does not trust his own moral compass anymore after what he’s been through and the doubts about his mentor, Caerth decides he has to look outward.
> 
> *”Screech,”* he whispers the name of his owl companion. No, Screech is outside, safe from harm, safe from — from watching the druid do things he shouldn’t. Was that why he sent the great horned owl away?
> 
> Instead Caerth looks at his trusted companions once more, the question plain on his face. What should he do?





Scotley said:


> Phar just shakes his head, clearly finding the situation uncomfortable. He blows out a breath and says, "We can't let him live, he will be a threat to the good people of this land. A clean execution is best. Even he desires it. I'd rather see him given a quick death than tortured."



Aureus nods her ascent to Phar's words. She unties the rook, which still gasps for air meekly in Caerth's grip. The rook's clawed hands hang limply at its side. It doesn't even try to free itself.



Scott DeWar said:


> Replacing his wicked spiked chain, Quinn then draws cruel justice.
> 
> "For the crimes of murder, you are right, he should pay by a quick death."





JustinCase said:


> Caerth nods. A just death from the sentient blade that represents exactly that, seems a good solution to this dilemma.
> 
> The half-orc prepares himself for releasing his prisoner... just a little longer...
> 
> As if his hand has a mind of its own, Caerth pushes the dagger into the rook’s skin, just far enough to draw blood, before pushing the creature forward with his other hand, towards his companion holding Cruel Justice at the ready.





Scott DeWar said:


> "I wish to hear from all as to the accusation and sentence of this creature and I, Quinn Inagui, will serve the weapon,_ Cruel Justice,_ as executioner."
> 
> He moves to stand within striking distance of the rook with the Named Sword ready to swing.



The half-dead rook doesn't struggle as Caerth places Roobite in front of Quinn. It closes its eyes and Cruel Justice and Quinn move as one. The blade cuts the rook's head clean off and the body slumps down dead.

_"Justice is served,"_ the blade says solemnly to no one in particular. _"It was a harsh mercy."_

"Aye," Gareth intones in agreement. "It is better this way. That creature would have likely have been a drain on our resources and tried to kill one of us the moment we let our guard down."

Timmins does the foul work of removing the dead body and placing its remains with the other dead rooks outside of the tower. "While it would probably be better for us to bury those bodies or burn them, we shouldn't attract more attention to ourselves," he says once he reenters the main floor of tower.


*Maur Deepdelver:*
Maur ducks his head as the old rowboat barely passes under the tight entrance to the sea grotto. The tide is high and the passage is barely passable. The two nervous human lads working the oars of their father's boat look around warily once inside the grotto. The irregular sea cave is roughly 20 ft. by 20 ft. at its widest point.

_There they are_, Maur thinks once her sees the two launches tied up to an old pier. There is also something else. The smell of dried blood and offal. Well, Lady Pendour did tell him the group already on Gurnard's Head had fought several pitched battles.

The boys row the boat close to the old dock for Maur to disembark. He could have rowed here faster on his own, but the old fisher would had been forced to lend the boat to Maur had insisted that his boys, Tamer and Shutt, do the rowing and then return with the boat right away.

No sooner had Maur's booted feet touched the dock, the boy was quickly turned around and launched out of the grotto as fast as the two boys could row. They were quickly out of sight. Maur had barely had time to grab his pack before the young humans fled. Now, he carefully climbs the winding stairs leading up to where the island's tower sits. The way is carved in stone with sections of the stairs open to the sea air. An old doorway once shut with a reinforced wooden door sits open and a natural escarpment lies beyond.

The tower, such as it is, is typical for human design and has seen better days. Its upper levels look like they could topple at any moment. Gaping holes litter the tower and the wind and rain lashes the old stonework. Then he smells it. Burnt flesh and fresh blood. Could he be too late to help the others?

The smell seems to be coming from a pile of corpses near a small set of stairs that winds up the side of the tower to an open doorway. He hears voices coming from inside the tower. Are they friend or foe?


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Cruel justice, I thank you, and now this task is done." Quinn places the sword in the sheath and places his favored weapon in hand, the metallic links rattling softly as he looks about. "Do we have further business here?"
His voice echos in the now still chamber, the only other sounds are breathing of everyone and his spiked chain links softly rattling.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth nods, his eyes downcast. Despite knowing it was the best course of action, the half-orc feels guilty nevertheless. 

With a deep breath he tucks the dagger in his belt and looks at his companions in turn. 

*”Ready to move on,”* the druid both asks and states.


----------



## Neurotic

Sighing with the satisfaction of feeling the solid ground under his feet again, Maur readies his weapon, sets his shield, and starts toward the voices. He doesn't even try to be stealthy, 400 pounds of metal encrusted dwarf is not something given to a subtle approach.

He slows down as he nears the door, trying to discern if the speakers are human or not.

OOC: undead hunting spells prepared if he heard about the cultist, otherwise adventuring set (with downdraft as one 3rd level spell just in case)


----------



## Neurotic

As he approaches he can discern the voices better, sing-song voices of the elves, gruff voice of an older male, softer tones of a female...this must be them!

But traveling alone for lone periods, Maur didn't survive by being an idiot. He comes to the door with his shield raised (OOC: full defense) and peers inside. His armored bulk closes off some light and the group inside notices for sure.

"Ho, there!" he calls in "Friend coming in, peace be with you."

After the silhouette resolves itself into a heavily armored dwarf and enameled shield is lowered down the party observes red beard and hair falling under the heavy helm, his eyes obscured by some kind of goggles.

Putting the warhammer back into the loop on his belt, the dwarf raises the goggles revealing wide-open eyes, so pale they are more silver than blue. With the light behind him, the pupils are mere pinpricks as if even this is too much. The armor is something that can be seen only among the dwarves, heavy plate with interlocking, overlapping plates that would probably be too bulky for other races due different proportions.

"I am Maur Deepdelver, champion of The Soul-Forger, cleric of the Dwarffather. Lady Pendour has written me in as additional help when you brought news of some vile cult. And master Bronzethegn recommends you highly."

He stands proudly with a smile that falls into a frown as he looks at the group. _"An elf, an orc, an ogre and some kind of beastly gnoll! What did The Elder get me into?!"_ The smile returns "I am here to help! Who do we smite first?"
He nods at the old warrior and awaits the reaction of the group.









*OOC:*


 the italics are his thoughts, don't respond, please


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth holds his massive spear at the ready, unsure of the unknown dwarf approaching the group. The large and muscular half-orc druid, an impressive composite longbow slung over his shoulder and a wicked looking dagger under his belt, frowns as Maur approaches. Perhaps the dwarf notices the bloodstains on the cautious half-orc's hands, as if he has been rummaging through the corpses of the rooks lying around. 

He does not say a word, instead waiting for his companions' response.


----------



## Scott DeWar

In a spark of insight, Quinn says, "Champion Deep Delver, I am Quinn Inagui of lands to the south.", The one addressing Maur Deeepdelver is slightly shorter then average for a human; straight, black hair armed with a longbow on his back, a longsword at his side a weighted net  near at hand and a spiked chain in his hand, the end having dropped to the stone floor. He is armored in a breast plate.

His skin is well marked with the scars of what is probably more then a hundred battles.

"Tell me master Dwarf, this rook was in part responsible for the death of the Lord of the land, Lady Pendour's husband. The rooks chained his desecrated body to the top of the flag pole and said rook was executed for his part in thes actions. Do you object?"


----------



## Neurotic

"The deed is done. My objecting it or not will not bring the beast to life. But why should I? If half of what I hear is correct, it more than deserved it."
The dwarf relaxes more
"I don't object, no, the creature reaped what it sow. Where are we at?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn looks to Caerth first then the others with an overt "interesting" look on his face.


----------



## JustinCase

Despite his suspicions, Caerth sees no signs of insincerity from the dwarf, and he lowers his spear. He returns the gaze of Quinn, not completely trusting the newcomer but willing to give the benefit of doubt. 

*”Just you?”* the half-orc grumbles, the sound more dangerous than intended.


----------



## Neurotic

"Just me? JUST me?!" Maur bangs the mark on his shield (anvil and the hammer) with the gauntletet fist.
"I am champion of Moradin, cleric of the Dwarf-father, warrior purifier of the foul cults. Soul forger is with me. I am never alone." He looked a bit more carefully at the group. "Do you need healing? Are you wounded?"


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> In a spark of insight, Quinn says, "Champion Deep Delver, I am Quinn Inagui of lands to the south.", The one addressing Maur Deeepdelver is slightly shorter then average for a human; straight, black hair armed with a longbow on his back, a longsword at his side a weighted net  near at hand and a spiked chain in his hand, the end having dropped to the stone floor. He is armored in a breast plate.
> 
> His skin is well marked with the scars of what is probably more then a hundred battles.
> 
> "Tell me master Dwarf, this rook was in part responsible for the death of the Lord of the land, Lady Pendour's husband. The rooks chained his desecrated body to the top of the flag pole and said rook was executed for his part in thes actions. Do you object?"





Neurotic said:


> "The deed is done. My objecting it or not will not bring the beast to life. But why should I? If half of what I hear is correct, it more than deserved it."
> The dwarf relaxes more
> "I don't object, no, the creature reaped what it sow. Where are we at?"



"We're about to head down those stairs try to find an access point to lair of the cultists," the ogre replies in perfect Common. He seems unconcerned by the arrival of someone new to the group. "I hope Lady Pendour told you what you're in for with us. For all we know there could be dozens of cultists and even more rook. An entire aviary of them for what we've learned."

Gareth steps forward to greet the dwarf. "I am Sir Gareth Porthglaze. Lady Pendour did say she would try to find more help for us, but she told me it would be hard. You must have been passing through Carnell and seen one of the notices up at the inn or outside the smithy."

"It would have been nice if she'd told us," the canine-like female muses with a sigh.

"She didn't want to give you all false hope that a large force would come to help fight the cultists," Gareth replies. "It's a call out for more adventurers and mercenaries not trained soldiers from Belporte or Helt." Gareth speaks to Maur. "We're glad to have your help but young Brutus is right," he motions to the ogre, which looks like it might have some humanoid blood. "This fight is going to be tough." Gareth introduces an wiry, old human, Timmins Walmsley, as his longtime friend and fighting partner.

A young woman introduces herself simply as Merideth and another young human as her cousin Wieland. Another human who looks too young to wield the weapons he carries calls himself Quinten. He's dressed more like a sailor than an adventurer.

"I am Aureus. I come from the north and have found true friends here. I hope I can count you as one once we get to know each other at another time. For now, I will fight alongside you." If the monstrous female is a gnoll, she is the most well-spoken gnoll Maur has even met.

The ogrekin simply nods at Maur.



JustinCase said:


> Despite his suspicions, Caerth sees no signs of insincerity from the dwarf, and he lowers his spear. He returns the gaze of Quinn, not completely trusting the newcomer but willing to give the benefit of doubt.
> 
> *”Just you?”* the half-orc grumbles, the sound more dangerous than intended.





Neurotic said:


> "Just me? JUST me?!" Maur bangs the mark on his shield (anvil and the hammer) with the gauntletet fist.
> " I am champion of Moradin, cleric of the Dwarf-father, warrior purifier of the foul cults. Soul forger is with me. I am never alone." He looked a bit more carefully at the group. "Do you need healing? Are you wounded?"



"I don't think so. Phar's _fireball_ spell wiped out most of the rooks piled up outside," Gareth replies while motioning to the elf. "We'll need your magic once we find more dangerous foes."

"We should keep moving," Aureus notes.

The rogue takes the lead down the stairs down into the lowest level of the tower. She double checks the trapdoor that leads down into the caverns that Aureus, Careth, Lorien, Phar, and Quinn previously explored. She doesn't find any traps on the door or on the stairs that lead down and the door to the cavern swings awkwardly on its hinges, half-open. Beyond the door is the stone bridge that leads across the chasm where they fought the giant centipede. Aureus moves forward and quietly checks the sides of the bridge and looks into the chasm. She looks back and motions for the group to move forward. Once across the room, you find your way past the old crypt where they fought the zombies with the bloodstone gems in their eyes.

Aureus motions for the group to stop as you approach the Y-intersection where the cavern branches. To you right is where Hornauer and his brood were first encountered. To the right remains a mystery, as it was never explored beyond the first few feet. What was in the first room on the right?

"There was another corridor down there," Aureus muses as she points to the left. "If I'm remembering correctly."









*OOC:*


Knowledge (dungeoneering) check to remember what was in that first room, as well as the corridor beyond the opening to the room.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur peers into the chasm trying to gauge the depth.

"Weird that no guards are stationed here. This is as good choke point as one could hope for. Chokepoints should be guarded or there is no purpose to them."


----------



## JustinCase

*"Caerth, Heart-of-Oak,"* the large half-orc introduces himself to Maur with both name and druidic title, still wary.

He shrugs in response to the dwarf's remarks as they pass the chasm. The druid suspects that these cultists are not very tactical, instead relying on stealth and numbers.

Somehow the dwarf reminds him of a villager that, so long ago, made his life impossible when Caerth attempted to make contact after living in the woods with his mentor for years. Despite not looking anything like the sturdy short dwarf walking just ahead, the young man had a similar air of confidence, arrogance maybe, and he was the worst bully of the lot.

Realizing that, the half-orc grins a little. How much things have changed! Of course, he still feels ill at home amongst villagers and people in general, but he has come to be accepted by his companions and at least tolerated by the townsfolk. And despite his own caution towards the dwarf, Maur has not said or done anything even remotely unkind to him. 

His grin turns into a frown as with these ponderings also comes the realization that his mentor Aeron is not who he thought for so long. And that betrayal, combined with that from the Sirs Balorix and Ghal, and the uneasy trust from the wererat Hornauer, has turned his world upside down once more, and now the muscular half-orc druid is unsure who to trust still.

His companions. Yes, he trusts the companions who have been by his side for so long now. But nobody else.

He glances over at Maur and without thinking, his free hand brushes past the dagger at his belt, before abruptly jerking his hand away. Taking his bow from his back and readying an arrow, Caerth moves forward as he searches his memory for what lies ahead.









*OOC:*


Caerth has some trust issues... as you may have guessed by now. 

knowledge (dungeoneering): 1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth remembers the rooms on the left, ahead. 

*"The torture room,"* he reminds the others, *"Up ahead. And the undead guardian beyond, must still be there."*

The half-orc lets the comment sink in for a moment before adding, *"Together we can end its unnatural existence."*









*OOC:*


When prodded, Caerth shares what he knows, which is this: 



Knightfall said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In Caerth's mind, it feels like forever ago that he first came out to Gurnard's Head even though it's been only been a week or so since that first foray. Regardless, he quite clearly remembers the room that lies ahead on the left. It seemed uneventful at first, a cave carved from the stone by humanoid hands. There were rotting pallets, iron rings driven into the walls, and old rusted manacles attached to lengths of chains scattered across the room's floor.
> 
> And there was a wooden door on the southern wall of the room. It had been stuck but was no trouble for Quinn to get open. What was beyond that door however was another matter. The second room had been a shrine consecrated to evil. There was a gaunt figure of death covered in chains. The being had smelled of death but it did not immediately attack. It had seemed to be bound to the room and could not leave it. Fearful of facing the monster after barely fighting off the centipede, the door was closed and pallets piled in front of it. The creature would be dealt with later, it was decided.
> 
> The corridor that extends beyond the entryway to the two connected rooms continues on for some way. Caerth remembers a set of stairs cut through the rock that lead down to another level. The stairs had been flanked by black monoliths worked with inlaid glyphs and evil holy symbols. And there had been a strange scrawled symbol on the floor written in blood. That had been as far down the corridor as the group had gone but it continues on into what had looked like to be an oval-shaped room.
> 
> It was at this point that the group went to explore the western corridor and first encountered Hornauer and his brood. Caerth remembers there was another branch off that corridor but the group never explored it.
> 
> View attachment 122118
> 
> I'll share this map with the others once Caerth reminds them of what there had been down the eastern corridor.


----------



## Scotley

The Elf remains aloof during the introduction and bravado. He observes much but says little considering the newcomer carefully before finally speaking. "Minvelepharadan Tamlyranth" he announces in a cultured musical voice. "But you may call me 'Phar'." The Elf is tall and thin in a way that sets him apart from typical Silver Elves. His skin is pale gray and his eyes are violet and filled with deep sadness. His slender form gray form is topped with pale golden hair has been likened to an aspen tree on a fall afternoon when the leaves are soon to fall. His long hair is brushed out straight and held in place with a simple silver band. He wears a chain shirt of impossibly fine delicate work in mithral over silver-gray padding of a smooth cloth. Over this is a black vest with stylized stags under a night sky. The stars are in the pattern of the midsummer sky over lost Amylinyon. His gear is all of the archaic style of Amylinyon no longer seen. He carries the traditional elven weapons--longsword and longbow. His trousers are also silver gray and faced with buffed leather. He wears low soft boots and a travelers pack. While most of his gear is in pale silver, light wood or buff colors his cloak is a vivid purple that matches his eyes. A buckler of dark wood is held in his left hand. It too is faced with a stylized stag with elaborate horns swept back over the length of the body. "I practice the traditional arts of my people," he says simply by way of explaining his role.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *"Caerth, Heart-of-Oak,"* the large half-orc introduces himself to Maur with both name and druidic title, still wary.
> 
> He shrugs in response to the dwarf's remarks as they pass the chasm. The druid suspects that these cultists are not very tactical, instead relying on stealth and numbers.
> 
> Somehow the dwarf reminds him of a villager that, so long ago, made his life impossible when Caerth attempted to make contact after living in the woods with his mentor for years. Despite not looking anything like the sturdy short dwarf walking just ahead, the young man had a similar air of confidence, arrogance maybe, and he was the worst bully of the lot.
> 
> Realizing that, the half-orc grins a little. How much things have changed! Of course, he still feels ill at home amongst villagers and people in general, but he has come to be accepted by his companions and at least tolerated by the townsfolk. And despite his own caution towards the dwarf, Maur has not said or done anything even remotely unkind to him.
> 
> His grin turns into a frown as with these ponderings also comes the realization that his mentor Aeron is not who he thought for so long. And that betrayal, combined with that from the Sirs Balorix and Ghal, and the uneasy trust from the wererat Hornauer, has turned his world upside down once more, and now the muscular half-orc druid is unsure who to trust still.
> 
> His companions. Yes, he trusts the companions who have been by his side for so long now. But nobody else.
> 
> He glances over at Maur and without thinking, his free hand brushes past the dagger at his belt, before abruptly jerking his hand away. Taking his bow from his back and readying an arrow, Caerth moves forward as he searches his memory for what lies ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Caerth has some trust issues... as you may have guessed by now.
> 
> knowledge (dungeoneering): 1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14





Scotley said:


> The Elf remains aloof during the introduction and bravado. He observes much but says little considering the newcomer carefully before finally speaking. "Minvelepharadan Tamlyranth" he announces in a cultured musical voice. "But you may call me 'Phar'." The Elf is tall and thin in a way that sets him apart from typical Silver Elves. His skin is pale gray and his eyes are violet and filled with deep sadness. His slender form gray form is topped with pale golden hair has been likened to an aspen tree on a fall afternoon when the leaves are soon to fall. His long hair is brushed out straight and held in place with a simple silver band. He wears a chain shirt of impossibly fine delicate work in mithral over silver-gray padding of a smooth cloth. Over this is a black vest with stylized stags under a night sky. The stars are in the pattern of the midsummer sky over lost Amylinyon. His gear is all of the archaic style of Amylinyon no longer seen. He carries the traditional elven weapons--longsword and longbow. His trousers are also silver gray and faced with buffed leather. He wears low soft boots and a travelers pack. While most of his gear is in pale silver, light wood or buff colors his cloak is a vivid purple that matches his eyes. A buckler of dark wood is held in his left hand. It too is faced with a stylized stag with elaborate horns swept back over the length of the body. "I practice the traditional arts of my people," he says simply by way of explaining his role.



"And he's good at it too," Aureus muses with a wink. "I should know, he and I have traveled together for some time before we came to Carnell. That seems so long ago, now." The hutaakan rogue twitches her tail. "He helped me get a sense of this world after my people were brought here from Maran during that time of Transformation." She pauses. "But I can tell you more about me and my people at some other time."



Neurotic said:


> Maur peers into the chasm trying to gauge the depth.
> 
> "Weird that no guards are stationed here. This is as good choke point as one could hope for. Chokepoints should be guarded or there is no purpose to them."



Aureus motions to the underside of the bridge. "The first time we came through here, there was a giant centipede guarding the bridge -- hiding under it before it attacked. It was very large and very dangerous. It wasn't a natural vermin either. The cultists must have bred it to be a guardian. It breathed acid like a black dragon and nearly killed Lorien -- our friend." The rogue pauses once again. "I hope he's doing better," she adds.

"That... doesn't sound like something we want to come across," Gareth chuffs.

"Yes, let's hope there was only that one," Aureus agrees.

The younger adventurers grip their hilts just a bit tighter. All have drawn their weapons and stand at ready to fight. Timmins nods to Gareth and they too ready their weapons for anything might come out of the darkness beyond the lit torch that Quinten carries at the back of the group.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth remembers the rooms on the left, ahead.
> 
> *"The torture room,"* he reminds the others, *"Up ahead. And the undead guardian beyond, must still be there."*
> 
> The half-orc lets the comment sink in for a moment before adding, *"Together we can end its unnatural existence."*



"Undead guardian," Brutus's eyes go wide. "I'd rather face a giant centipede."

"Hmm, I remember it," Aureus says with a nod. "It was covered in rattling chains. Let's hope it is only an undead thing." She looks at Maur. "Do you think you can turn it?"

Moving forward cautiously to the outer room carved out of the rock, you find that most of what was in the room before is now gone. Someone or something has cleared it out. The old pallets that Careth and Quinn had piled in front of the door are gone. The door is shut closed and a banded locking mechanism has been added to the door.

"It looks like these cultists have been busy," Timmins says quietly. "But why would they trap it inside?"

Caerth can hear chains rattling on the other side of the door, or is it a trick of the imagination? Then a noise does ring in the half-orcs ears. But it comes not from the barred room but from somewhere else in the caverns. The sound echoes in the eerie stillness. Like the sound of something hard scraping against stone.

"Did you hear that?" Aureus says, her ears perking up.









*OOC:*


Roll Listen checks and Spot checks


----------



## Neurotic

Maur looked down into the chasm and under the bridges sides. His darkvision pierces the gloom to almost 100 feet in depth as he looks for traces of other vermin or the bottom of the charm.

As they approach the temple and he listama to the description of group easier encounter Maur considers...
"If it is undead, I should be able to. Depending on what it is exactly. And given your description, if it is in an evil temple it might be waste of power to try."

He taps his helm with the gauntlet, making kind of soft ping-ping sound that nevertheless deafens him for the moment.

"If it is chained, we could maybe destroy it from afar? But the cultist are either afraid of it or they prepared something for you given the changes here. I think we should secure the area first."



Spoiler: Actions



Spot; Listen: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10
1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5


----------



## Neurotic

"If we cannot defeat the thing and whatever else awaits us in there...I can temporarily consecrate the space. It will penalize the creature whatever is inside."


----------



## JustinCase

*”Chains,”* Caerth mutters uncertainly. His eyes scan the room, and he growls softly as the dwarf distracts his hearing with the thumping of his helmet. 









*OOC:*


Spot: 1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22
Listen: 1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11

Edit: Spot should be +9, so 23 total. Listen check failed.


----------



## Scotley

Phar holds his bow ready and focuses his eyes and ears on the room tuning out the distractions of his fellow adventurers. 

Spot and Listen checks: 1D20+10 = [8]+10 = 18
1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur looked down into the chasm and under the bridges sides. His darkvision pierces the gloom to almost 100 feet in depth as he looks for traces of other vermin or the bottom of the charm.
> 
> As they approach the temple and he listama to the description of group easier encounter Maur considers...
> "If it is undead, I should be able to. Depending on what it is exactly. And given your description, if it is in an evil temple it might be waste of power to try."
> 
> He taps his helm with the gauntlet, making kind of soft ping-ping sound that nevertheless deafens him for the moment.
> 
> "If it is chained, we could maybe destroy it from afar? But the cultist are either afraid of it or they prepared something for you given the changes here. I think we should secure the area first."
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Spot; Listen: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10
> 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5



"A good idea," Timmins replies. "I'd hate to wander into a pit or be caught off-guard by a monster or these cultists.



Neurotic said:


> "If we cannot defeat the thing and whatever else awaits us in there...I can temporarily consecrate the space. It will penalize the creature whatever is inside."



While examining the room and its entryway, as well as the door with the creature behind it, Maur spots a light coming from down the corridor. The light emanates out from the stairwell that Aureus noted on her map.



JustinCase said:


> *”Chains,”* Caerth mutters uncertainly. His eyes scan the room, and he growls softly as the dwarf distracts his hearing with the thumping of his helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Spot: 1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22
> Listen: 1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11
> Edit: Spot should be +9, so 23 total. Listen check failed.



While examining what has changed in the room, Caerth manages to barely hear voices echoing through the corridor outside the room. The language isn't Common or any other language understands, however. He sees the same light (which is getting brighter) that draws Maur out to the doorway of the room.



Scotley said:


> Phar holds his bow ready and focuses his eyes and ears on the room tuning out the distractions of his fellow adventurers.
> 
> Spot and Listen checks: 1D20+10 = [8]+10 = 18
> 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21



Phar easily hears the voices out in the corridor with his sharp senses, but he cannot understand the words being spoken. There is something eerie to the language. He can also hear footfalls on stone of what could be as many as a dozen men climbing up steps, although the sound seems to echo from afar. A dim light appears from outside the doorway and grows brighter, as the footfalls begin to echo louder in Phar's ears.

"How many?" Aureus whispers to Maur.

As the humanoids appear one by one from the stairwell, Maur counts as many as six. They don't seem to notice Maur but they are on high alert with their weapons, maces, and shields ready. Maur can tell the humans are definitely votaries to an evil cult. The symbol on the tabards covering their chainmail is emblazoned with a fiendish crow-like visage. One of them carries a torch with his shield slung on his back.

"Kyye hafr yhyw aeyl! Tarrak, sudd wcul afz muvyw uo sy dyz pary ulzrfvyrw oulv zmyur sih vasl myry," the first cultist to appear says to the others.









*OOC:*


The cultists don't see the group or their light at the moment. The PCs and Aureus have surprise but not the other NPCs. Roll initiative.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: 
Initiative: 1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth does not hesitate as he nocks an arrow to his massive bow and lets fly, missing one of the cultists by an inch.

Such a vile cult conjuring unnatural fiends should be eradicated completely if one is to save the natural world.









*OOC:*


Shooting an arrow at the closest cultist.
Bow: 1D20+10 = [5]+10 = 15
1D8+5 = [1]+5 = 6


----------



## Neurotic

AC: 20 (due to charge)
HP: 75/75

Maur comes out, calls out...
"Nu, villains. Heave to!"
... and charges out

The crunch of his weapon meeting the foremost cultist echoes in the cavern.



Spoiler: Actions



Charge and attack if he can move far enough
Charge; damage: 1D20+15 = [9]+15 = 24; 1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14

Just move and cast bless, ready an attack if he cannot charge


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth does not hesitate as he nocks an arrow to his massive bow and lets fly, easily hitting one of the cultists in the shoulder.
> 
> Such a vile cult conjuring unnatural fiends should be eradicated completely if one is to save the natural world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Shooting an arrow at the closest cultist.
> Bow: 1D20+10 = [5]+10 = 15
> 1D8+5 = [1]+5 = 6



The arrow rings off the man's chainmail but does not penetrate it. It is a lucky break for the villain. The man looks at his shoulder and then down the corridor towards Caerth. He looks dumbfounded to see the half-orc druid there.


----------



## Scotley

The Elf called upon his magic, intoning words of power and moving his lithe long fingers in gestures almost too fast to follow. He ended with a throwing motion and a small glowing coal flew from his hand out to the group of cultist where it erupted in fire, the heat rolling back toward the party. 

OOC:
Fireball: 7D6 = [5, 1, 3, 1, 6, 1, 1] = 18
 DC20


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> The Elf called upon his magic, intoning words of power and moving his lithe long fingers in gestures almost too fast to follow. He ended with a throwing motion and a small glowing coal flew from his hand out to the group of cultist where it erupted in fire, the heat rolling back toward the party.
> 
> OOC:
> Fireball: 7D6 = [5, 1, 3, 1, 6, 1, 1] = 18
> DC20



The fireball erupts in the corridor, just behind the cultists, at the farthest point that Phar can see. The flames engulf the cultists and fill the entire corridor and stairwell. The flames rush towards where Phar and the others are standing. the flames lick at Maur's shield and Caerth's boots but luckily they are not caught in the blast.









*OOC:*


The PCs should probably have to save since the corridor is so narrow and a _fireball_ spell will fill the entire space it can fill. But, I decided against it, this time.

*Saves for Cultists:* 1d20+4=14 (failed); 1d20+4=20 (saved); 1d20+4=8 (failed); 1d20+4=22 (saved); 1d20+4=11 (failed); 1d20+4=20 (saved)


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn follows up on Phar's _fireball_ with a shot from his composite longbow. He takes aim at the closest cultist and lets loose an arrow that finds its mark. The arrowhead digs deep into the cultists stomach and the man clutches at the wound, clearly in agony. The cultist looks ready to collapse but stays on his feet.

"Get them!" He shouts in common before pointing at one of his underlings. "You, go get the others! Sound the alarm!"









*OOC:*


*Quinn:* Composite Longbow > 1d20+11=27 (hit); Damage > 1d8+5=7.


----------



## Knightfall

Timmins holds the entrance to the room and orders the youngsters to wait. "We need to let the others advance first before we back them up. Be ready for anything," he says to Meridith and Brutus who both look ready to rush out into the corridor." The veteran warrior nods to Caerth and Quinn. He turns to do the same to Aureus but the hutaakan rogue has disappeared into the shadows and slipped out into the corridor.

"Where'd she go?" He muses to himself.

In the corridor, the cultist with the arrow in his gut grimaces as he plucks it from his body. "Heal us!" He orders the other cultists. Three of them incant healing magics with two of them targeting the leader and the third himself.

The leader casts his own magic, mumbling in a divine tongue. A red flash appears around the man before dissipating. He shouts at the trailing cultist holding the torch. I said go get the others! We will hold them here!"

The man nods and rushes down the stairs and out of sight. You can hear him yelling out in the same language they were speaking before.

The last of the cultists licks his wounds and casts a spell. Once is words are finished a cacophony of sound bursts out around those gathered in the corridor, as well as Timmins in the doorway. The ear piercing noise rattles teeth and bones. The noise stops Aureus in her tracks and she howls as it penetrates deep into her senses. She can only stand motionless as her head is wracked in pain.









*OOC:*


*Cultists (x3)*: Cure Moderate Wounds > 2d8+4=10, 2d8+4=17, 2d8+4=10
*Cultist Leader:* PCs can use Spellcraft to determine the spell he just cast.
*Cultist:* Sound Burst (Sonic Damage) > 1d8=3, Aureus, Caerth, Maur, Phar, and Quinn must make a Fortitude save (DC 15) or be stunned for 1 round.
*Aureus:* Fortitude Save > 1d20+5=9 (failed) | Stunned!
*Timmins:* Fortitude Save > 1d20+6=16 (saved)


----------



## Neurotic

Spell Immunity!! 
Fort save: 1D20+11+3+1 = [20]+11+3+1 = 35


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth curses under his breath as he draws another arrow, and is about to say something when the burst of noise seems to erupt right next to his ears.

With a growl, the half-orc drops the arrow and instinctively covers his ears, his massive bow bumping into the side of his head awkwardly.









*OOC:*


Fortitude: 1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13 

So Caerth is stunned for this round.

HP 55/58


----------



## Knightfall

Meridith pushes past Timmins after hearing Aureus howl. She sets her crossbow and fires and the cultist leader while standing next to Caerth. The bolt flies true and sinks into the man's side. "I'll cover you," she says to Caerth, not realizing his state.









*OOC:*


Meridith: Light Crossbow > 1d20+6=23 (hit), Damage > 1d8=4


----------



## Scotley

OOC:
Fort Save: 1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10
 

Phar shudders as the terrible sound hits his pointed ears. He stands, bow held limply unable to focus.


----------



## Knightfall

Quinten sees both Caerth and Phar succumb to the _sound burst_ and he balks. Timmins curses quietly and nods to Gareth. The two old warriors move into the corridor in unison. Gareth takes the lead into the corridor; he comes to a stop next to Maur and fires his crossbow at the lead cultist but the man blocks it with his shield. Timmins enters the fray and charges the cultist next to the leader. His blade finds the mark but it barely makes a scratch.









*OOC:*


*Gareth:* Light Crossbow > 1d20+5=15 (miss)
*Timmins:* Longsword (w/charge [+2 to hit, -2 AC]) > 1d20+9=19 (hit), Damage > 1d8+1=2


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> AC: 20 (due to charge)
> HP: 75/75
> 
> Maur comes out, calls out...
> "Nu, villains. Heave to!"
> ... and charges out
> 
> The crunch of his weapon meeting the foremost cultist echoes in the cavern.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Charge and attack if he can move far enough
> Charge; damage: 1D20+15 = [9]+15 = 24; 1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14
> 
> Just move and cast bless, ready an attack if he cannot charge



The cultist is completely unprepared for the onslaught. Maur's warhammer dents the man's shield and batters his arm and shoulder. His eyes go wide and he shouts to the others. "Get up here and protect me!"

"Protect yourself," one of the healers mocks. "If you die, one of us will take your place."


----------



## Knightfall

Quinten finally gets his head on straight and he exits the room into the corridor. He takes up a position behind the others and takes aim with his bow, making sure not to hit Timmins or Maur. His shot goes high and breaks on the stone ceiling. 

Brutus follows Timmins lead and moves towards the cultists. He notes that there isn't room for him in the fray, so he stops short to throw his spear at one of the cultists closer to the stairs. However, he misjudges his footing and falls down on the stone floor. His spear snaps in half against the corridor wall.

Wieland follows Quinten's lead with nearly the same results. His bow shot comes closer but still skids along the stone wall next to Maur and the lead cultist.

Quinn unfurls his spiked chain and rushes into the corridor. He takes up a position behind Timmins and slashes over his allies head at the cultist in front of him. The chain slices past the man's shield and clips the cultist's chest. The spikes dent in the foe's armor.









*OOC:*


*Quinten:* Shortbow (-4 for firing into melee) > 1d20+4=10 (miss)
*Brutus:* Spear (thrown) > 1d20+7=8 (miss) 
*Wieland:* Shortbow (-4 for firing into melee) > 1d20+3=16 (miss)
*Quinn:* Spiked chain > 1d20+15=21 (hit), Damage > 2d4+7=10

*End of Round One*


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus's ears finally stop ringing. She rights herself and decides to retreat back to where Maur had been standing a moment ago. She readies her composite longbow and takes aim at the cultist leader, hoping that if he falls the others might retreat. She aims carefully, so that she doesn't hit Maur. She misjudges the moisture on her fingers and the bow slips from her hands onto the floor and the arrow snaps in half. She curses her bad luck.

The cultist leader casts on the defensive, trying to keep Maur off him, but he misjudges his words and the spell fizzles. He steps back five feet from the dwarf, clearly rattled. The other cultist next to him slams his mace against Timmins shoulder, jarring the old warrior's bones.

"You will fall!" He boasts.

The cultists behind the others all cast spells. The first utters a _bane_ spell. The second utters a _cause fear_ spell targeting Maur (who is immune). The third heals himself.









*OOC:*


*Round Two
Aureus:* Composite Longbow (-4 for firing into melee) > 1d20+9=10 (miss)  
*Cultist Leader:* Casts Inflict Moderate Wounds on Maur (defensively) -- Concentration check [DC 17] > 1d20+6=10 (fails, loses spell)
*Cultist fighting Timmins:* Heavy Mace > 1d20+4=20 (hit), Damage > 1d8+1=8
*Cultist:* _Bane_ > All within 50 ft. (-1 to attacks, -1 vs. fear effects) | Will save negates (DC 14)
*Cultist:* _Cause Fear_ vs. Maur > Maur is immune since he has more than 6 HD.
*Cultist:* _Cure Moderate Wounds_ > 2d8+4=11


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


And once again, I cannot fail DC 14 (but rolled 29 anyway) - should I roll? Does 1 always fail for saves?
AC: 24 (no charge penalties and +2 from not moving this round)
HP: 75/75







As Maur stops at the end of his charge and settles in the battle stance, the plates of his armor slide and click, locking their edges and closing small openings normally left between the plates.

He swings the hammer twice, connecting once and undoing any healing the patrol leader received.
"You lot, run away before my companions wake up. You cannot harm me. Nu! Run!"



Spoiler: Actions



Will save vs Bane: 1D20+12+3+1 = [13]+12+3+1 = 29

Full attack vs lead cultist: 1D20+13 = [16]+13 = 29
1D8+7 = [4]+7 = 11
1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11
1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth growls as his ears stop ringing enough to focus again, and the half-orc's concentration is enough to prevent the _bane_ spell from taking hold of him.

Narrowing his eyes, the druid mutters a few sylvan words and motions for a creature from the very earth itself to come forward, preferably behind the cultists of an evil air demon.









*OOC:*


Will save: 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = *23* (saved)

Spontanious casting Summon Nature's Ally IV (instead of Scrying) in order to summon a medium earth elemental behind the cultists.

HP 55/58

Spells prepared:
Level 0: (6) create water (x2), detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1: (5) cure light wounds (x2), entangle, speak with animals, obscuring mist
Level 2: (4) lesser restoration, barkskin, gust of wind, warp wood
Level 3: (4) call lightning, cure moderate wounds, plant growth, dominate animal
Level 4: (3) scrying, ice storm {I guess I prepared 1 too few of level 4. So I'll add another version or ice storm}


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth growls as his ears stop ringing enough to focus again, and the half-orc's concentration is enough to prevent the _bane_ spell from taking hold of him.
> 
> Narrowing his eyes, the druid mutters a few sylvan words and motions for a creature from the very earth itself to come forward, preferably behind the cultists of an evil air demon.



The rocks around the cultists shudder in time with Caerth's words. Flakes of stone appear to crack off from the walls and ceiling and begin to gather together behind the cultists.

As Caerth brigs forth the earth elemental, Meridith reloads and fires her crossbow at the head cultists fighting Maur. The bolt flies over Maur's shoulder and clips the cultist in the side of the head.








*OOC:*


Earth elemental will appear just before Caerth's next's turn in round 3.

*Meridith:* Light Crossbow > 1d20+2=22 (hit, natural 20!), Confirm Roll > 1d20+2=13 (not a crit.), Damage > 1d8=3


----------



## Scotley

Phar masters himself and shakes his head to clear it. He raises his bow and looses an arrow straight at the lead cultist in one smooth movement. 

OOC:
bow attack and damage: 1D20+10 = [18]+10 = 28
1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3  (+1 to hit and damage if within 30')


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> And once again, I cannot fail DC 14 (but rolled 29 anyway) - should I roll? Does 1 always fail for saves?











*OOC:*


I do consider a 1 to always be a failure. It notes it on p. 177 of the PHB. So, yes, please roll.








Scotley said:


> Phar masters himself and shakes his head to clear it. He raises his bow and looses an arrow straight at the lead cultist in one smooth movement.
> 
> OOC:
> bow attack and damage: 1D20+10 = [18]+10 = 28
> 1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3  (+1 to hit and damage if within 30')



The arrow slices through the man's arm before he can move his shield.

Timmins slashes out twice at the cultist in front of him. His longsword connects with the first swing but his second blow is blocked by the cultist's shield. Gareth takes aim with his crossbow at the same cultist and the bolt finds its mark.









*OOC:*


*Timmins:* Longsword (x2) > 1d20+7=24 (hit), 1d20+2=12 (miss); Damage > 1d8+1=4
*Gareth:* 1d20+1=17 (hit), Damage > 1d8=7








Neurotic said:


> As Maur stops at the end of his charge and settles in the battle stance, the plates of his armor slide and click, locking their edges and closing small openings normally left between the plates.
> 
> He swings the hammer twice, connecting once and undoing any healing the patrol leader received.
> "You lot, run away before my companions wake up. You cannot harm me. Nu! Run!"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Will save vs Bane: 1D20+12+3+1 = [13]+12+3+1 = 29
> 
> Full attack vs lead cultist: 1D20+13 = [16]+13 = 29
> 1D8+7 = [4]+7 = 11
> 1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11
> 1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14



The lead cultist's eyes roll up into the back of his head and he goes down in a heap. The man doesn't cry out in pain before slumping to the floor.

Quinten tries to shake off the effects of the _bane_ spell, as he fires his shortbow at one of the cultists beyond Maur. He finds the correct range and the arrow slices the man's shield arm. Brutus picks himself off the ground and growls at himself for being clumsy. He unfastens his axe. Wieland tries to hit the same cultist as Quinten but his arrow comes up short.

Quinn unleashes his full might against the cultist in front of Timmins. The first strike takes down the cultist as it snaps the man's head back. He goes down in a heap, gurgling.

*"Ha!"* Quinn shouts.

He aims his second strike at one of the other cultists but he is to far away to connect with the chain.









*OOC:*


*Quinten:* Shortbow > 1d20+3=17 (hit), Damage > 
1d6=4
*Wieland* Shortbow > 1d20+3=12 (miss)
*Quinn:* Spiked Chain (x2) > 1d20+15=29 (hit), 1d20+10=15 (miss); Damage > 2d4+7=13

*End of Round 2*


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus recovers her bow and lets an arrow fly. It passes over the head of one of the cultists.

"I'm not dying for that bastard," he shouts at the others. He grabs his bleeding arm where Quinten's arrow hit him as he runs away down the stairs.

The other two cultists glance at each other before casting protection spells on themselves and readying their heavy maces.


----------



## Knightfall

Once the earth elemental finishes coalescing, it slams one of the cultists after the man finishes casting his spell. The new protective magic isn't enough to keep the elemental from bloodying the man and denting his shield.

Caerth smiles with satisfaction and then steadies himself and his bow and fires at the same cultist through the mass of bodies in front of him. Unfortunately, the arrow only hits the floor in between Timmins and Maur. His smile fades.

Meridith follows suit with her own bow shot. The arrow springs awkwardly out from the bow and breaks apart on the rocky wall to Quinn's left.

*"Careful, back there,"* the big gladiator says.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur comes at the next cultist, chasing others isn't his strength. But he takes note to prepare something for the next time. Command. Hold Person. Something.

At the moment, there are cultist to kill. His heavy warhammer swishes next to the cultist and the weight of the strike makes the wall crumble at the impact site. The cultist flinches straight into the path of returning strike.



Spoiler: Actions



Full attack on the next available cultist: 1D20+13 = [2]+13 = 15
1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14
1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19
1D8+7 = [2]+7 = 9
 - first one is probably a miss, but second...a hit?


----------



## Scotley

Phar continues his Archery and lets fly another shaft, but perhaps he was too hasty this time or still not fully recovered from the attack of sound. His aim is poor. 

OOC:
bow attack and damage: 1D20+10 = [1]+10 = 11
1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar continues his Archery and lets fly another shaft, but perhaps he was too hasty this time or still not fully recovered from the attack of sound. His aim is poor.
> 
> OOC:
> bow attack and damage: 1D20+10 = [1]+10 = 11
> 1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5



Timmins watches Phar's arrow hit the ceiling, then he steps forward and slashes out at one of the cultists still remaining. His first strike seems to glance off an invisible shield surrounding the man but his second strike finds its mark.

Gareth trains his crossbow on the cultist fighting Timmins through the haze of the _bane_ spell. He steadies his hands and breathes. The bolt flies from the crossbow and hits the cultist squarely in the chest. The man clutches at the bolt and cries out in pain. Surprisingly, he does not fall.









*OOC:*


Timmins Full Attack: 1D20+7 = [7]+7 = 14
1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19 (miss, hit) | Timmins: Longword damage: 1D8+1 = [3]+1 = 4
Gareth Crossbow: 1D20 = [20] = 20 (possible crit.) | Gareth confirm roll: 1D20 = [19] = 19 (critical hit!) | 
Critical hit crossbow damage: 2D8 = [8, 5] = 13








Neurotic said:


> Maur comes at the next cultist, chasing others isn't his strength. But he takes note to prepare something for the next time. Command. Hold Person. Something.
> 
> At the moment, there are cultist to kill. His heavy warhammer swishes next to the cultist and the weight of the strike makes the wall crumble at the impact site. The cultist flinches straight into the path of returning strike.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Full attack on the next available cultist: 1D20+13 = [2]+13 = 15
> 1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14
> 1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19
> 1D8+7 = [2]+7 = 9
> - first one is probably a miss, but second...a hit?



The second strike dents the man's armor and shield and Maur can hear a crack form one of the man's bones -- likely a rib. The cultist grunts in pain and his shield arm falters for a moment.

Quinten takes that moment to fire another arrow from his shortbow but the cultist raises it in time to deflect the arrow away.

Brutus rushes forward and jumps over the dwarf and the cultist and lands on the other side. He spins and brings his greataxe down on the cultists' head. The blow splits the man's head and right shoulder in half and Maur is splattered with the cultist's blood. Brutus smiles happily at the dwarf.

"We must not let the other two escape!" Wieland shouts. He drops his bow and rushes past the fight to try to catch the fleeing cultist. He manages to avoid the remaining cultist and steps across the threshold of the stairwell.

The last cultist laughs manically.

"No, don't-," Timmins begins to warn.

To late. Wieland triggers a magical trap. A glyph on the floor flashes and Wieland, Brutus, Maur, Timmins and the cultist are blasted with acid. Wieland and the cultist take the brunt of the blast. The cultist continues to laugh as he dies. Wieland screams in pain.

"Wieland!" His cousin yells, frantic.

Brutus manages to partial shield himself as does Timmins behind the cultist beofre the man down to the ground dead.









*OOC:*


Quinten Shortbow attack: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11 (miss)
Brutus: Jump check: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
 (success [vs. DC 20])
Brutus Greataxe attack: 1D20+10 = [13]+10 = 23+2=25 (hit) | 
Greataxe damage: 1D12+10 = [11]+10 = 21
Glyph of Warding (Blast): 2D8 = [5, 6] = 11 (saves on OOC thread)


----------



## Neurotic

Reflex: 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23


Ooc: sorry, travelling. It seems Maur is great even at his lowest save


----------



## Neurotic

"Well, that's that I recon." Maur huffs, unlocking his armor so he can move. "They will prepare better next time. Let us see what's in that shrine."

OOC: I'm back


----------



## JustinCase

*"Stop that one,"* Caerth reacts harshly as the half-orc shoulders his way past his injured companions in order to follow the fleeing cultist.









*OOC:*


Caerth is not getting any friendlier under the influence of that evil dagger, is he?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Can Phar advance and get a bow shot at the last cultist?


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> OOC: Can Phar advance and get a bow shot at the last cultist?











*OOC:*


You can have him chase the cultist down the stairwell to the next level and try to take a shot, but he could be walking into an ambush or at least an unknown situation. It's up to you whether you want to take the risk.

The stairwell is 10 feet wide and, at least, 20 feet down to the the next level. If Phar advances and tries to shoot from the top of the stairwell, the last cultist is no longer visible. Phar can tell that the stairs likely end in a landing but he doesn't see a door.


----------



## Scotley

Phar holds up and waits for the group to advance keeping himself toward the middle, bow at the ready.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur drops his warhammer and whips some kind of bag from the belt. Hefting it for a moment, he throws it down at the retreating cultist. The bag bursts in strands of liquid which quickly dry and harden into tough, sticky strands.



Spoiler: Actions



Free: drop the weapon
Move: retreive item
Standard: Tanglefoot bag vs fleeing cultist: 1D20+7-4 = [8]+7-4 = 11  - adjust for extra range ( I went with 20' increment from memory) and / or high ground or some such. *TOUCH* attack


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus starts picking through the possessions of the dead cultists just as Caerth shouts.



JustinCase said:


> *"Stop that one,"* Caerth reacts harshly as the half-orc shoulders his way past his injured companions in order to follow the fleeing cultist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Caerth is not getting any friendlier under the influence of that evil dagger, is he?



Caerth easily reaches the top of the steps leading down to the next level (being careful to not step on any visible glyphs), and he sees that the fleeing cultist is at the bottom of the stairs trying to go through a closed wooden door. The man is roughly 15 feet away from Caerth and is struggling with the door, as if it is locked from the other side.









*OOC:*


Caerth has time to attack or use a skill before Maur throws his tanglefoot bag.









Scotley said:


> Phar holds up and waits for the group to advance keeping himself toward the middle, bow at the ready.



Phar watches as Caerth rushes forward and Aureus starting going through the dead cultist's pockets. The others with the group don't seem as concerned by Caerth's warning, but Quinn nods to Phar that he is ready to back up the elven wizard if more foes appear.



Neurotic said:


> Maur drops his warhammer and whips some kind of bag from the belt. Hefting it for a moment, he throws it down at the retreating cultist. The bag bursts in strands of liquid which quickly dry and harden into tough, sticky strands.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Free: drop the weapon
> Move: retreive item
> Standard: Tanglefoot bag vs fleeing cultist: 1D20+7-4 = [8]+7-4 = 11  - adjust for extra range ( I went with 20' increment from memory) and / or high ground or some such. *TOUCH* attack



The bag hits the cultist's lower back and glues him to the door in front of him. He yelps and struggles to peel himself off the door. *"Open the door!"* He yells, but his allies do not help him.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Caerth has time to attack or use a skill before Maur throws his tanglefoot bag.




Caerth decides against his better judgement to run down the cultist, so he could perhaps use his new dagger again. 

He moves up to him and attempts to grab his robe, when something sticky suddenly glues the man to the door. 









*OOC:*


So... does Caerth get hit by the tanglefoot bag?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth decides against his better judgement to run down the cultist, so he could perhaps use his new dagger again.
> 
> He moves up to him and attempts to grab his robe, when something sticky suddenly glues the man to the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> So... does Caerth get hit by the tanglefoot bag?



The sticky substance causes Caerth's hand to be stuck to the cultist's back. It runs down the half-orc druid's arm and drips onto his feet sticking his boots to the stone floor.









*OOC:*


I don't believe so, but we can say he did if you want go for the comedy value. Heh!

Make a Reflex check vs. DC 15 to keep from being stuck to the floor.


----------



## JustinCase

He tries to avoid it, but the sticky stuff glues Caerths hand to the cultist, and as the half-orc reflexively takes half a step back, he curses as he steps into it as well. 

With his free hand Caerth brings the dagger Kang close to the cultists face, careful not to touch either him or the gooey stuff. 









*OOC:*


Reflex save: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11


----------



## Scotley

Phar can't help but smile at Caerth's situation. "That's one way to maintain contact with the enemy. Perhaps he can tell us more of the disposition of enemy forces."


----------



## Neurotic

"Pfah! Not what I had in mind, but it works."
Huffs the dwarf
"Bring him back up."


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> He tries to avoid it, but the sticky stuff glues Caerths hand to the cultist, and as the half-orc reflexively takes half a step back, he curses as he steps into it as well.
> 
> With his free hand Caerth brings the dagger Kang close to the cultists face, careful not to touch either him or the gooey stuff.



While the cultist's torso and legs are stuck to the door, his head is free to look at Caerth and his blade with fear.

"I, I surrender?" He asks more than says.

Caerth notes the surroundings of the stairwell. The stairs are roughly hewed stone and landing is 5 ft. wide and 15 ft. across. What he can see of the door in front is solid wood and reinforced with iron. The door is flanked by two black columns that are worked with inlaid symbols ands carvings of crows and rook harpies. The columns take up the rest of the landing. Caerth stands on the bottom steps of the stairs, which allows him to see that the door has a small square viewer built into it with a closed metal latch on the other side.

The cultist's right hand is glued to the door's latch.



Scotley said:


> Phar can't help but smile at Caerth's situation. "That's one way to maintain contact with the enemy. Perhaps he can tell us more of the disposition of enemy forces."



Quinn can't help but guffaw as he puts his chain away and motions for the rest of the group to gather on the stairs. *"Stay away from that gylph on the floor and keep an eye out for any other traps,"* the ex-gladiator warns.

"I will search," Aureus offers. "After I finish here." She continues to root through the dead cultist's pockets looking for coins and anything else useful. Soon she is shaking her head. "No coins. But they have unused torches and flasks." She smells one. "This one is acid." She smells another one with a crow symbol on it. "Yuck! This water smells putrid!"

Quinn moves forward so that he is standing right behind Caerth looking down over the half-orc druid's shoulders. *"A bit of a sticky situation,"* he jokes. *"We need to get you free, my friend."*

"And we'll need to peel the prisoner off that door if we hope to get through," Timmins notes.









*OOC:*


Aureus finds four unused torches, four flasks of acid, and four flasks of what smells like rancid water. Each of the dead cultists also had a heavy mace & dagger, chainmail, light metal shield, and an unholy symbol. The weapons are in good shape and so is the armor (but smells slightly of decay).


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth does not acknowledge the cultists words of surrender, although he does not attack. Instead he pulls his hand back, large muscles straining against the sticky goo, but the substance proves stronger still. 

*”What’s the password?”* he asks the cultist softly but threateningly before turning around to ask Quinn for some help freeing himself. 









*OOC:*


Strength check: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12

No, not free yet!


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:* Moved the last line from my previous post here since it was Quinn asking Maur a question.


Neurotic said:


> "Pfah! Not what I had in mind, but it works."
> Huffs the dwarf
> "Bring him back up."



Quinn looks at Maur. *"How long does it take for it to stop being sticky. I don't want to get stuck."*



JustinCase said:


> Caerth does not acknowledge the cultists words of surrender, although he does not attack. Instead he pulls his hand back, large muscles straining against the sticky goo, but the substance proves stronger still.
> 
> *”What’s the password?”* he asks the cultist softly but threateningly before turning around to ask Quinn for some help freeing himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Strength check: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
> 
> No, not free yet!



The gooed-up villain looks back towards Caerth and says, "It won't matter what you say to try to get inside. Balo already ran through and warned the others. They've locked me out, as well. And they won't trust me not to betray them." He pauses upon seeing the threat in Caerth's eyes. "Fine. The verbal signal is 'carrion for the mistress', but it won't matter."

*"Perhaps we should break it down?"* Quinn suggests. Then he goes to work trying to get the big druid free from the goo. He bear hugs the half-orc and grabs his arm and braces them both to pull back up he stairs. The goo has hardened and has become brittle enough to separate Caerth from the cultist. He and Quinn fall back onto the stairs.

*"Huzzah!"*

"Impressive strength," Brutus says at the top of the stairs.

Some of the hardened goo falls away from the back of the cultist, but he remains firmly attached to the door.









*OOC:*


Quinn - Strength check: 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18 Success!


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


It falls appart in rounds, shouldn't be hard to just wait it out 







"We could use acid to destroy the glyph and open the door. No need to expend ourselves in breaking things. But we can." Maur hefts his warhammer


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth nods his thanks to Quinn as he picks himself up from the floor. Then the half-orc returns his gaze to the cultist. 

*”Could just go through him,”* he whispers darkly in agreement with the dwarf, before changing his mind. 

*”Can we tie him up before releasing him from that stuff?”*


----------



## Scotley

Phar watches the proceedings with interest, but knows his own strength would be of little use. "I expect that putrid water is unholy water. Something best discarded to my way of thinking." He turns to the trapped cultist. "Surely their is more than one way in and out. Since your fellows expect you to talk, why disappoint them. It will go easier if you do. Tell us how many and where else we can get in or they might try to get out."


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> It falls appart in rounds, shouldn't be hard to just wait it out











*OOC:*


It was more Quinn not knowing how long it takes vs. you and I knowing how long it takes.









			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "We could use acid to destroy the glyph and open the door. No need to expend ourselves in breaking things. But we can." Maur hefts his warhammer



"If it has a lock, I can get it open," Aureus brags. "I wouldn't want to mess with that glyph, but if you want to pour this on it, go ahead." She hands Maur one of the vials of acid before moving down towards the door.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth nods his thanks to Quinn as he picks himself up from the floor. Then the half-orc returns his gaze to the cultist.



Quinn nods and dusts himself off.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *”Could just go through him,”* he whispers darkly in agreement with the dwarf, before changing his mind.
> 
> *”Can we tie him up before releasing him from that stuff?”*



Just as Caerth says the words, the tanglefoot goo starts to become brittle enough to break away from the man's body and the door. He is soon free and releases the latch and turns slow to face Caerth and the others. He slowly raises his hands in surrender.

"Well, that solves that problem," Timmins notes. "We should tie him up."

Quinn notes the slight look of disappointment on Caerth's face. *"Are you all right, my friend?"*



Scotley said:


> Phar watches the proceedings with interest, but knows his own strength would be of little use. "I expect that putrid water is unholy water. Something best discarded to my way of thinking."



Aureus nods to her old friend and pulls the vials out of her bag and leaves them on the steps against the wall, "We can find a place to dump them, later. Careful where you step. Now, let me take a look at that door."

She examines the door taking her time to look at the latch and the door's frame. She runs her fingers along the edges and examines the square hole in the door. It is closed and latched firmly from the other side.

"You'll never get it open. It is not only locked, but also barred with a steel band on the other side," the cultist says to her.

"Thank you, that's helpful information," the hutaakan rogue replies with a toothy grin.

The cultist sighs and shakes his head. "Even if you get it open, they will be waiting on the other side."

*"Quiet!"* Quinn orders. *"Or I'll gag you."*

Aureus doesn't find any traps and works the locking mechanism of the latch. She has to clean out some of the dried goo before working on the lock. It takes her almost no time to pick it. The lock clicks open and she she pulls the door handle down and pulls on the door. It doesn't budge.

*"You were saying,"* Quinn mocks the cultist who can't believe his eyes.

"I'm going to try to disable the bar, but I don't know if I can."

She takes one of the vials of acid and pours it onto the metal parts of the wooden door's reinforcements. She waits a minute and then tries to open the door again. She puts all her weight on it but the bar on the other side stymies her. "No. I can't get the bar off. We're going to have to break it down."









*OOC:*


Aureus - Search for traps and Open Lock check: 1D20+10 = [16]+10 = 26
1D20+18 = [13]+18 = 31 (no trap; success)

Aureus - Disable Device: 1D20+17 = [2]+17 = 19
(failed)









			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> He turns to the trapped cultist. "Surely their is more than one way in and out. Since your fellows expect you to talk, why disappoint them. It will go easier if you do. Tell us how many and where else we can get in or they might try to get out."



"While I am your prisoner, I'm not stupid. If I talk, you'll just kill me. I want some assurances that you're not going to just gut me after I tell you about the temple. If the others capture me, I will be tortured and then eaten alive by the rooks."

"You need to worry about what we'll do to you, not your fellow cultists," Timmins replies.

"But if you want reassurance, I can give it," Gareth says as he comes down the stairs. "I am Sir Gareth Porthglaze, the sherriff of Carnell. If you tell us what we need to root out your allies, I will personally speak on your behalf to Lady Pendour and ask her for leniency. You may only get away with prison instead of the noose."

The man looks at Gareth and shakes his head. "No, I want assurance from her, not you. Nobles are quick to execute despite what their underlings promise."

"That will take too much time. Either you accept my terms or I let these burly gentlemen get the information out of you, the hard way. Your choice."

The man curses and then sighs. He nods. "You give me no choice. Fine. As far as I know, there is only one other way out of the temple. A secret passage leads deeper underground. It comes out somewhere deep in the Underearth. It is meant as an escape, not another way in. And, I don't know where it is in the temple. Anselm and Tarrak do not share that kind of information with their underlings."

He looks at Phar. "The main floor of the temple is quite large. There is another locked door 20 feet beyond this one and it is trapped. There is a third level, as well, but it's only for the leaders, who are all powerful ghasts. Our numbers are not overwhelming but you will face dozens more acolytes like me with divine powers and a handful of powerful rook clerics, as well as ghoulish guards and ghasts. Xander likely will be in the Hell Forge. Anselm will likely be in his chambers or his work room. His chambers are always guarded. Tarrak, our great leader, will likely be in the unhallowed hall of Malotoch's sanctuary. He and the senior acolytes spend most of their time down there. I've never been allowed into that hall."

He looks back at Gareth. "Good enough?"

The sheriff nods. "What is your name?"

"The name given to me by Tarrak is Vesh Trevil. If I had another name once, I do not remember it." He pauses. "You will not defeat him. He is a powerful undead warrior and priest. You have no chance."


----------



## Neurotic

"What is in that locked room you attacked us in?"


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> "What is in that locked room you attacked us in?"



"That old chamber was once the living quarters of Tarrak's slaves that carved out the old shrine to the Crow Mistress," Vesh replies as Quinn binds the man's hands. "The room attached to it was the shrine, but it was abandoned years ago once the temple was carved out below. It wasn't meant to be locked as the door had become warped, but after intruders broke into it, Tarrak had a lock put on it to seal away old Larc. He was one of the first of the faithful to be blessed with undeath by Malotoch. He is from before my time, but I do know that Tarrak sealed him away for a reason. I believe he's chained to the wall behind the dais. Whatever mind he once had is likely gone."

He pauses. "It is not a place to enter lightly as it has been blessed by Malotoch. These young ones with you would not do well in there." He motions to Meridith and Wieland who are now standing at the top of the stairs with Brutus and Quinten. "If you go below, they will likely die."

"You think us weak," Brtus mocks. "Think again."

"Yes, you might survive," Vesh snaps. "But the others don't have your strength."

"Our dwarven friend did not ask you for your opinion of our skills," Timmins replies. "We want simple answers, not your threats."

"Very well," he looks at Maur. "Tarrak cannot destroy Larc, as he was once one of the faithful. Only Malotoch can take away his blessing. He is unimportant. Leave him be."


----------



## Neurotic

"Single undead. Chained in a room. Doesn't sound dangerous. And leaving him behind us so you or others can free it behind us? I think we should destroy it. If for no other reason, then because he recommends otherwise. And destroying an evil temple is always a worthy deed."

Paladin knows his business.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Quinn notes the slight look of disappointment on Caerth's face. *"Are you all right, my friend?"*




*”Fine,”* Caerth snaps angrily before regaining his calm.

*”Just wondering what to do with him,”* he adds more gently, nodding at the captured cultist. 



> "The name given to me by Tarrak is Vesh Trevil. If I had another name once, I do not remember it."




The half-orc steps forward again and grabs the man roughly. 

*”No-Name, you are an abomination against nature. You’ll be my shield until you repent.”*

He drags the man along, fully intent on using him as a human shield in combat. 

*”Who’s going to try to bullrush open the door?”*


----------



## JustinCase

Neurotic said:


> "Single undead. Chained in a room. Doesn't sound dangerous. And leaving him behind us so you or others can free it behind us? I think we should destroy it. If for no other reason, then because he recommends otherwise. And destroying an evil temple is always a worthy deed."
> 
> Paladin knows his business.




Caerth nods. 

*”Fair point, dwarf.”*


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> "Single undead. Chained in a room. Doesn't sound dangerous. And leaving him behind us so you or others can free it behind us? I think we should destroy it. If for no other reason, then because he recommends otherwise. And destroying an evil temple is always a worthy deed."
> 
> Paladin knows his business.





JustinCase said:


> Caerth nods.
> 
> *”Fair point, dwarf.”*



"I agree," Timmins says. "If there is an undead monster back there, we should put its soul to rest before proceeding to the next floor." The old warrior looks at Vesh. "You've told us about below, but what about here? Is there anything else?"

"Yes, there is a large cavern to the northwest filled with fouled air and water. In it is undead creature, an enormous ghoulish frog. Tarrak has told us to leave the creature be and avoid the cavern. To the south of here is another massive cavern. There is a locked iron door, that is trapped, which leads into the cavern. It is filled with hot tar. There is a primordial elemental creature that lives in that cavern. Only Tarrak has dared go in and not recently. I don't know how large it is."

"We might need to put down that undead frog too," Timmins suggests. "I don't think we need to worry about the elemental, but I leave it to you to decide." He motions to Maur and the others.

"I could try to disarm the trap and open the door," Aureus says, her interest piqued.

*"If we go in there, will it attack us?"* Quinn asks Vesh.

"It will defend its territory," Vesh replies. "But I don't think it will leave the cavern."

"I say ghast first, then deal with the cultists below," Wieland chines in. "If we don't disturb the other creatures, we can deal with them later."

Brutus comes down the stairs and stands beside the paladin dwarf. "I agree with Maur. All foes must be vanquished. We must not get surrounded."



JustinCase said:


> *”Fine,”* Caerth snaps angrily before regaining his calm.
> 
> *”Just wondering what to do with him,”* he adds more gently, nodding at the captured cultist.



"I think I should take him back with me to Carnell," Gareth suggests. "You don't need him betraying you at some point or using up your food or healing, if he gets hurt." He sighs. "And I'm just slowing you down. I can take Quinten and Meridith with me. The others can stay and fight with you."

Quinten nods glumly.

"I'm not going anywhere," Meridith says defiantly. "I stay with Wieland."

"I could order him to come with me and leave Quinten behind," Gareth tries to insist.

"I would still stay and fight," she replies with her arms crossed. "They need our help."

"Very well," Gareth says. "Brutus?"

"I stay and fight with the dwarf and Sir Quinn."

*"Good lad,"* Quinn says with a grin. The big man is eager for another fight.

"Gareth, you don't need to do this. I've got your back," Timmins says to his old friend.

"The years have not been kind to me, old friend," Gareth replies, wheezing slightly. "I am not in good enough shape for this sort of thing. Maybe ten years ago, I could have still held my own, but now, now I'm a fat sheriff who might need to retire to my garden."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> The half-orc steps forward again and grabs the man roughly.
> 
> *”No-Name, you are an abomination against nature. You’ll be my shield until you repent.”*
> 
> He drags the man along, fully intent on using him as a human shield in combat.
> 
> *”Who’s going to try to bullrush open the door?”*



"Wait! Hey, no," Vesh says as Caerth grabs him. "You misunderstand! I was only an infant when I was brought here by slavers who sold me to Tarrak. That's why I don't remember my birth name. By Hades Underrealm, I don't even know if I had a birth name!" He looks into Caerth's eyes. "Yes, I did become an acolyte but what other choice did I have? It was that or be fed to the ghouls!"

*"Caerth, stop!"* Gareth orders the big druid. *"He surrendered in good faith and has told us what we asked him! I must honor the agreement and that doesn't include you using him as a human shield!"*

"Gareth, I think you need to lower your voice," Timmins says quietly to his friend.

*"My friend,"* Quinn looks at Caerth as he steps in between the half-orc and the sheriff. *"This is not you. I think Kang is affecting you."* He looks at the cultist. *"While I have no love this man, he did surrender. He is our prisoner and we are honorable men."*

"And women," Meridith adds.

*"Yes,"* Quinn nods. *"We have a code among friends. Not for this man's sake, but for our sake."*

Aureus whispers to Phar. "When did Quinn become a sage?"

It becomes deathly quiet in the stairwell for more than a minute.

"I, I am sorry I raised my voice," Gareth says to the young druid. "But I cannot just let you use him this way. I must obey the law and take him with me back to Carnell. He will be locked up and stand trial."

"Please?" Vesh begs Caerth.









*OOC:*


@JustinCase, make a Will save for Caerth vs. DC 12. If he fails, Kang's influence on him grows. I'll leave it up to you to decide how he reacts.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth barely suppresses a snarl as his actions and then his mind are questioned, but he takes a few breaths before responding to his companions. 

*”His actions go against nature,”* he insists, *”And predators pray on the weak. He is weak.”*

Realizing he’s rationalizing his actions, the half-orc druid again takes a few breaths to examine his own feelings. Yes, there is anger, but it is not merely the justified anger about this one man. His previous disillusions play a big part, too, and — is there something more? A foreign influence perhaps?

*”It’s not the dagger,”* he utters, unconvinced, but nevertheless tucks the blade back in his belt. 

Looking at Quinn again, Caerth suddenly finds a way out. 

*”What does Cruel Justice say?”* he asks, looking around to see where the sentient sword is. 









*OOC:*


Will save Caerth: 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23

Saved!

So Kang’s hold does not increase. But does it _decrease_?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth barely suppresses a snarl as his actions and then his mind are questioned, but he takes a few breaths before responding to his companions.
> 
> *”His actions go against nature,”* he insists, *”And predators pray on the weak. He is weak.”*
> 
> Realizing he’s rationalizing his actions, the half-orc druid again takes a few breaths to examine his own feelings. Yes, there is anger, but it is not merely the justified anger about this one man. His previous disillusions play a big part, too, and — is there something more? A foreign influence perhaps?
> 
> *”It’s not the dagger,”* he utters, unconvinced, but nevertheless tucks the blade back in his belt.
> 
> Looking at Quinn again, Caerth suddenly finds a way out.
> 
> *”What does Cruel Justice say?”* he asks, looking around to see where the sentient sword is.



*"I almost forgot,"* Quinn replies. *"It's been so quiet lately."*

He draws the blade, which glows with a inner white light — not a soft light but stark. *"Have you been listening, Cruel Justice?"*

"_Always._" The sword intones deeply in the Common tongue. "_While Kang could be influencing Caerth, you must remember that its mental power is mainly empathic. At most it is forcing the druid to deal with unresolved feelings._"

"You have the sword," the cultist says in awe. "Tarrak would not let any of us touch it where it fell."

*"And what should we do with this man who has let villainy into his heart?"*

"_Justice must be done. The law of the land should be followed. Morality should not dictate his sentence. Not the good or evil in his heart nor his tragic tale of being sold into servitude. His actions alone will determine his fate. If he wishes mercy, he must take up the sword and fight for the justice he has been denied his who life. If he cannot do that, then it is the gallows for him._"

"Are we really going to let a magic sword decide a man's fate?" Wieland protests. "I know the blade once belonged to Lord Pendour, but it isn't the law in this land."

"_I was as much the law of Carnell as Peregrine was while while he was alive,_" the blade intones. "_But I cannot be judge, jury, and executioner. Lady Pendour, Elisabeth, will be the judge of this man's fate if he chooses not to fight for justice against his former masters._"

Quinn looks at Caerth and then at Vesh. *"What do you say, man. Will you fight with us to redeem your place in this world or will you go with Sir Gareth and face justice from the lady of this land?"*

"The half-orc is right," Vesh says, ashamed. "I am weak. If I fight with you, I'll die. I choose to go with the sheriff to Carnell and face whatever judgement Lord Pendour's widow decides."

"_The man has made his choice,_" Cruel Justice declares. "_Take him to face Elisabeth's wrath._"

"I accept the sword's decision," Gareth notes. "Quinten and I will take Vesh to Carnell to face justice." He looks to Caerth. "If I can, I'll get Sir Ghal to send a guard contingent to help you here."

*"Caerth, is that acceptable to you?"* Quinn asks the burly druid.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Will save Caerth: 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23
> 
> Saved!
> 
> So Kang’s hold does not increase. But does it _decrease_?











*OOC:*


I would say, yes, it does decrease.

So, unless any of your PCs object, Sir Gareth and Quinten will leave the way you all arrived with the cultist acolyte, Vesh, in tow. Any of you could make a Diplomacy check to try to bolster the man's courage and convince him to stay and fight alongside the PCs. If he stays, Sir Gareth and Quinten will leave on their own.

When they are out of sight, the group will comprise of Caerth, Maur, Phar, and Quinn with Aureus as the primary supporting NPC and Brutus, Meridith, Timmins, and Wieland as secondary NPCs.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth growls softly in disappointment when Vesh declines to take up arms against his former fellows, but the half-orc nods acceptingly of the sword's decision.

*"It's acceptable,"* he says gruffly, and Caerth releases his hold on the former cultist in order to let him be escorted back to Lady Pendour and the justice he deserves.

His hand reaches for the dagger Kang once more, but quickly recoils and deliberately reaches for his massive spear instead. Nodding his thanks to Gareth, the druid then turns back to the others.

*"Let's kill some undead."*


----------



## Neurotic

"I wouldn't trust him even if he declared he will fight with us. It is easy thing to say, difficult to do. Better this way."

Maur eyes intelligent weapons warily.
"Caerth, Quinn, remember always that such weapons have agenda of their own. Now...for the undead. I can fortify us or remove the power of its temple. But if it is bound inside, I don't think we would have too much trouble unless it is regenerating."

OOC: I'm at work, I need some time to review the spells to make some smart suggestion


----------



## Neurotic

"So, here is what I can do..." Maur states and then waits for others suggestions
"I can consecrate the area, the cultist said it is dedicated to some foul deity which would empower the undead. I can cut that connection off. I can burn it in a holy storm...but that will shut down ranged attacks too. I can protect your body from physical or magical attacks, but not both easily. All of those will last less than a minute, so I cannot really do them all. I can of course smite the creature, regardless of any magic I can do.

I would say most pressing thing will be shutting off the empowerment of the shrine. But I have to be in the room for that. The rest I can apply before entering. But we have to be quick."

He things for a moment.
"Of course, there is always the option of just shooting the thing to death from afar if possible."


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth growls softly in disappointment when Vesh declines to take up arms against his former fellows, but the half-orc nods acceptingly of the sword's decision.
> 
> *"It's acceptable,"* he says gruffly, and Caerth releases his hold on the former cultist in order to let him be escorted back to Lady Pendour and the justice he deserves.





Neurotic said:


> "I wouldn't trust him even if he declared he will fight with us. It is easy thing to say, difficult to do. Better this way."



"Well, that settles that," Meridith says.

Timmins watches glumly as Gareth and Quinten leave.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> His hand reaches for the dagger Kang once more, but quickly recoils and deliberately reaches for his massive spear instead. Nodding his thanks to Gareth, the druid then turns back to the others.
> 
> *"Let's kill some undead."*



*"Yes, let's make short work of that thing,"* Quinn agrees.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Maur eyes intelligent weapons warily.
> "Caerth, Quinn, remember always that such weapons have agenda of their own. Now...for the undead. I can fortify us or remove the power of its temple. But if it is bound inside, I don't think we would have too much trouble unless it is regenerating."
> 
> OOC: I'm at work, I need some time to review the spells to make some smart suggestion



Quinn looks at Cruel Justice and nods. *"We and the blade came to an understanding when when first found it when we came out here the first time. Cruel Justice agreed to help us rid this island of the evil infesting it, and we agreed to find a more suitable wielder for it afterwards. Aureus carried the blade for a while but their personalities clashed."*

"That is an understatement," Aureus mocks. "CJ has no sense of humor."

"_Yes, I must avenge Lord Pendour's death,_" the sword intones. "_So far, Quinn has been acceptable, although I would like to be used more often. He has a love for his spiked chain, which seems a bit unhealthy to me._"

*"Let's not get into that again,"* Quinn says with a sigh. *"We can fight together against this ghast. Okay?"*

"_I relish the opportunity to put down an undead abomination._"

"CJ?" Brutus says with a grin.

"_I insist you use my full name, young one. I only allow Aureus to call me that, begrudgingly._"

"Aw, you know you love me," she teases.

The sword says nothing.



Neurotic said:


> "So, here is what I can do..." Maur states and then waits for others suggestions
> "I can consecrate the area, the cultist said it is dedicated to some foul deity which would empower the undead. I can cut that connection off. I can burn it in a holy storm...but that will shut down ranged attacks too. I can protect your body from physical or magical attacks, but not both easily. All of those will last less than a minute, so I cannot really do them all. I can of course smite the creature, regardless of any magic I can do.
> 
> I would say most pressing thing will be shutting off the empowerment of the shrine. But I have to be in the room for that. The rest I can apply before entering. But we have to be quick."



The group moves back towards the sealed room while they converse.

*"The first time we came here, we noted an altar at the far side of the room,"* Quinn replies. *"The ghast appeared from behind it, although we thought it was a chain devil."*

"The door had been stuck then, not locked," Aureus adds. "But I should be able to open it. Afterwards, you and Quinn should probably lead the way inside. Even if I managed to surprise it from the side or behind, I won't be able to damage it more with my blade."

"Will we need magic to damage it?" Meridith asks.

*"More than likely,"* Quinn replies.

"Then I'll either have to stay out of this fight or fight with my longsword," Meridith says as she draws her blade. "My crossbow doesn't have an enchantment."

"Both my bow and sickle are magic heirlooms of our family," Wieland adds. "You can take my bow, and I'll fight with my sickle." He unshoulders his bow and passes it to her along with his arrows.

"Yes, this will work," she agrees. "Can you hang on to my crossbow?"

"Sure."

"My axe will serve me fine," Brutus boasts holding up his greataxe. "It is an heirloom of my bloodline."

Timmins stops short of the doorway leading into the worked cavern that had been the slave quarters. "None of my weapons are magical. I've always trusted my skill to get me through ant fight."

"You can borrow my longsword," Meridith offers. "I'll stay back and fire this bow."

"A fine idea, but with my own blade, I might lose some mobility," the old warrior replies. "So, I'll trade you mine."

Quinn is surprised by all the weapon trading, but he's not surprised. These people are from a close-knit community that relies on each other greatly. Once they are finished, he says, "While magic can help when fighting the undead, do not become overconfident. Yes, it is only one ghast, but it has the advantage on its unhallowed ground until Maur can consecrate the room."

There others nod.

Quinn turns to Maur. "I say cast your _consecrate_ spell. We will try to keep it off you until you can finish."

"Aye, I will stand and fight with you, Quinn," Timmins offers.

"As will I," Brutus says with a grin.

Quinn nods.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He thinks [sic] for a moment.
> "Of course, there is always the option of just shooting the thing to death from afar if possible."



"That is my plan," Meridith replies.

"My bow has a powerful enchantment, so once I get this door open, I'll be staying back and firing at the thing," Aureus says as she moves to the large iron door and looks at the lock that have been affixed to it. She quickly discovers that there aren't any traps on the door or lock. She takes out her tools and quickly springs open the locking mechanism. "That was way too easy."

She steps to the side of the door and readies her bow.

Quinn nods to Maur and the others. "Ready?"









*OOC:*


Aureus - Search for traps and Open Lock check: 1D20+10 = [10]+10 = 20
1D20+18 = [19]+18 = 37 (success)


----------



## Neurotic

Just before opening the door, Maur recites the canon of Moradin, fortifying himself  and his companions against undead influence.

Once inside he calls upon the All-Father to sever the links of this unholy place to the higher power.

Init: 1D20 = [4] = 4

Cast recitation, giving everyone  luck bonus +2 to hit, +2 ac and +2 saves (+3 if you follow Moradin) rounds 1/7

Cast Consecrate once inside and deep enough that 20' emanation catches the altar


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Just before opening the door, Maur recites the canon of Moradin, fortifying himself  and his companions against undead influence.
> 
> OOC: Init: 1D20 = [4] = 4
> 
> Cast recitation, giving everyone  luck bonus +2 ac and +2 saves (+3 if you follow Moradin) rounds 1/6



Quinn waits for Mur to finish his spell, and the two of them push open the large stone door. It is heavy and old and takes some effort to get it to move. It makes considerable noise as it moves. No chance to be silent.

While Quinn has seen this room before, this is the first time for Maur. While its walls just inside the door are straight, the dwarf can tell that whatever tools used to carve this place out were crude. The walls have deep cuts and grooves in them. The room is gloomy and the light coming Cruel Justice barely illuminates any part of the interior. It's as if the room has been cast in permanent darkness. Even with his darkvision, fighting in the room will be difficult. Vesh did not mention that!

*"By the gods, I hate this place,"* Quinn says holding up Cruel Justice in front of him.

The dwarf paladin can barely see the outline of a dais carved from black stone on the far side of the room. The dais is carved images of the likeness of a woman with a crow's head, Malotoch. Just to the left of the front of the dais stands the ghast. It is covered in chains, which are wrapped around its arms and torso. The chains on its arms hang down onto the floor. If it was once chained to the wall, it is now free. It senses the presence of life immediately and turns to face Maur and Quinn.

Then Maur feels it, the desecration of this place. He can feel it clenching at his soul. Too long in this room could be deadly for the others, especially the youngsters.

"_This is a truly unholy place,_" Cruel Justice intones. "_Be wary._"









*OOC:*


A character with a Good alignment must make a Fortitude save (DC 12) every round. Failure means the temporary loss of 1d3 points of Constitution. Also, there is a set 20% miss chance due to the unnatural magical darkness.







*[Round One Begins]*
Brutus watches as the two warriors move forward. He wishes to move to back them up, but then he sees it, the ghast. All he wants to do is rush inside and kill the thing, but the eerie natural of the shrine gives him pause. He decides to wait for Quinn to move forward before entering the room.

Aureus, her work done with the lock, move back to stand next to Meridith and wait for a clear shot at the ghast.









*OOC:*


Brutus - Wisdom check (DC 10): 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17 (readies and action to move once Quinn moves deeper into the room.)

Aureus moves back 10 ft., sets her bow, and readies an action to fire.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth mutters a few syllables in the Druidic language, and his skin seems to take on a sturdy, wooden appearance. Then the half-orc druid moves into the door right behind Maur and Quinn.

Immediately he feels an urge to once more grab the dagger Kang, but Caerth consciously grips his spear with both hands, ready to strike at the ghast from behind his companions.









*OOC:*


Casting the 2nd level spell Barkskin, increasing my natural armor with 3. Then move to behind Quinn; if either Quinn or Maur moves further into the room, Caerth will move to flank the ghast.

AC 20
HP 58/58

Spells:
Level 0: (6) create water (x2), detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1: (5) cure light wounds (x2), entangle, speak with animals, obscuring mist
Level 2: (4) lesser restoration, barkskin, gust of wind, warp wood
Level 3: (4) call lightning, cure moderate wounds, plant growth, dominate animal
Level 4: (3) scrying, ice storm

Wild Shapes: 2/3


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Casting the 2nd level spell Barkskin, increasing my natural armor with 3. Then move to behind Quinn; if either Quinn or Maur moves further into the room, Caerth will move to flank the ghast.
> <snip>
> 
> (Not sure if I already cast spells today, but I think this is the first. Please correct me if I'm wrong.)











*OOC:*


You cast _warp wood_ to destroy the wooden holy symbol the Alpha Rook had on it and you summoned a medium earth elemental vs. the cultists (spontanteous _summon nature's ally IV_). You've also used 1 wild shape to turn into a snake.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You cast _warp wood_ to destroy the wooden holy symbol the Alpha Rook had on it and you summoned a medium earth elemental vs. the cultists (spontanteous _summon nature's ally IV_). You've also used 1 wild shape to turn into a snake.











*OOC:*


Ah, check! I'll change my post with that.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth mutters a few syllables in the Druidic language, and his skin seems to take on a sturdy, wooden appearance. Then the half-orc druid moves into the door right behind Maur and Quinn.
> 
> Immediately he feels an urge to once more grab the dagger Kang, but Caerth consciously grips his spear with both hands, ready to strike at the ghast from behind his companions.



The ghast groans loudly and moves towards its nearest foe, Quinn. As it moves, it comes into view of both Phar and Aureus. Phar considers incanting a scorching ray spell, but there are two many allies between the paragon elf wizard and the ghast, so he chooses to fire his bow, carefully, instead. He manages to find the right angle and his arrow finds its mark.

Aureus follows up with a short of her own, but her shot goes high over the undead creature's head.

Surprisingly, the ghast stops just short of the big man and uses the chain wrapped around its right arm to strike at the warrior. The chain hits the iron door instead of Quinn. The ghast's stench threatens to overwhelm both Maur and Quinn.

*"That is awful!"* Quinn gags on the smell but steadies himself.

Timmins steps forward in between Maur and Quinn and moves just to the ghast's left. As he moves, the ghast lashes out with one of its chains, but the old warrior ducks his head out of the way. The smell of the creature makes him pause for a second then he slashes out with Meridith's magical longsword, but the strike only hits the chain wrapped around its left arm.

Quinn holds his breath for a second as he steps forward and slashes at the ghast with Cruel Justice! "_Begone foul creature!_" The sword yells, as the ex-gladiator slashes the creature's torso. The blade sinks deep and cuts through one of the chains.

Wieland steps forward to take up a position just behind Maur and next to Careth.



Spoiler: Attacks and Saves



Phar - _+1 elvencraft longbow_ (-4 for firing into melee, point blank): 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26
1D8+1 = [3]+1 = 4 (hit!)
20% Miss Chance: 1D100 = [62] = 62
---
Aureus - _+3 composite longbow_ (-4 for firing into melee): 1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12
1D8+3 = [5]+3 = 8 (miss)
---
Ghast - Attack with chain vs. Quinn (10 ft. reach): 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13 [vs. flat-footed AC] (miss)
Ghast - AoO vs. Timmins: 1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18 (miss)
20% Miss Chance: 1D100 = [12] = 12
---
Quinn - Fortitude save (DC 15): 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14+2=16 (success thanks to Maur!)
Quinn - Full Attack w/Cruel Justice (_+1 keen adamantine scimitar_): 1D20+13 = [13]+13 = 26 (hit!)
1D20+8 = [10]+8 = 18 (miss)
1D6+5 = [5]+5 = 10
1D6+5 = [6]+5 = 11
20% Miss Chance: 1D100 = [91] = 91; 1D100 = [97] = 97
---
Timmins - Fortitude save vs. Ghast Stench: 1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27
Timmins - _+1 longsword_ attack, damage, and 20% miss chance: 1D20+7 = [7]+7 = 14
1D8+2 = [7]+2 = 9
1D100 = [89] = 89 (miss)





Neurotic said:


> Once inside he calls upon the All-Father to sever the links of this unholy place to the higher power.
> 
> Cast Consecrate once inside and deep enough that 20' emanation catches the altar



The power of the dwarf's faith breaks through the gloom of the room and the evil infecting the altar is suppressed under the gaze of Moradin. The magical darkness in the room continues to affect him and the others, but the feeling of dread is now gone.

*OOC:* I'm assuming that Maur doesn't need to be standing any closer than I've placed him on the map for the consecrate to counter the desecrate on the altar.

Meridith lets loose with an arrow through the doorway and tries hard not to hit any of her allies. The arrows seems to bend in the air above Maur and Quinn's heads, but deflects off the metal chains wrapped around the ghast's neck. Caerth notes the odd movement of the arrow in the air, but neither Maur or Quinn see its movement.



Spoiler: Meridith



Meridith - _+1 verminbane shortbow of seeking_ (-4 for firing into melee, no miss chance): 1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17
1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2 (miss)


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> *OOC:* I'm assuming that Maur doesn't need to be standing any closer than I've placed him on the map for the consecrate to counter the desecrate on the altar.












*OOC:*


It is just right, consecrate is 20' emanation
Recitation: 2/7 (+2 to hit, +2 ac and +2 saves, luck bonus)







Maur bares his teeth and raises the hammer in front of his chest. It covers the holy symbol of Moradin almost precisely in size and shape. Short flash can be seen behind the shield and Maurs looks at the undead.

"Moradin sends his feelings toward your kind."

With that he swings twice. Both times, both hits are accompanied by a flash around the weapon, reddish, such as reflection of a fully stoked forge would cause on a gleaming shield.

As he returns to his defensive stance, plates on the armor lock in place, closing the common vulnerability points of the plate armor.



Spoiler: Actions



Swift: lose turn attempt for smite (+1 attack +7 damage)
Full attack: Full attack vs ghast with smite; damage with smite: 1D20+14 = [8]+14 = 22
1D8+14 = [4]+14 = 18
1D20+9 = [19]+9 = 28
1D8+14 = [6]+14 = 20

forgot recitation bonus, add 3 to attack rolls for total of 25 and 31 to hit for 18 and 20 damage
if 25 seems like close, but not quite (miss by 4 or less), use faith point to add 1d6 to the attack
Miss chance: 1D100 = [71] = 71
1D100 = [48] = 48


Not moving, gain +2 AC
HP 75/75
AC 24 / 13 / 24 (+4 vs giants)

+3 vs poisons, spells and spell-likes
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
Fortitude: +7+3+1 = 11
Reflex: +2+0+1 = 3
Will: +7+4+1 = 12

Warhammer: +14/+9 1d8+14 20/x3


----------



## Scotley

Phar lowers his bow and instead incants a spell. A swarm of glowing butterfly like motes fly toward the Ghast and land all over it.

 OOC: luminous swarm damage: 1D6 = [6] = 6
 Reflex save DC: 19 to avoid damage this round.


Luminous Swarm​(Complete Mage)

Evocation    [Force]
*Level:* Sorcerer 2,            Wizard 2,                
*Components:* V, S,
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Target:* One creature
*Duration:* 5 rounds
*Saving Throw:* Reflex partial
*Spell Resistance:* Yes



A swarm of shimmering motes streams from your fingers and engulfs your target.
You create a swarm of faintly luminous motes of pure force that engulf one creature, obscuring its vision.
If the target relies on sight, all its attacks have a 20% miss chance while the motes last.
The motes also deal 1d6 points of damage each round.
The target can attempt a Reflex save each round to avoid the damage.


----------



## JustinCase

Moving around his companions, Caerth holds his massive spear in both hands and swiftly stabs it at the foul smelling ghast.

He manages to hit the creature right in the chest, and the magical weapon seems to damage it quite a lot.









*OOC:*


Move to melee range, then attack:
1D20+11 = [18]+11 = 29
1D8+7 = [8]+7 = 15 magical piercing damage


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus fires her bow once more but the arrow break against the ceiling above the door. She gawks in disbelief and then can't help but laugh at her bad luck.



JustinCase said:


> Moving around his companions, Caerth holds his massive spear in both hands and swiftly stabs it at the foul smelling ghast.
> 
> He manages to hit the creature right in the chest, and the magical weapon seems to damage it quite a lot.



The spear bites deep into the undead foe. If it been alive, it would have screamed in pain, but all it does is hiss. The smell of the creature is truly awful.

*OOC:* Make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) or be sickened.

Brutus makes his move into the room and takes up a position next to Timmins, but not before the ghast lashes out at him with its claw and the stench hits Brutus's nostrils. The ghast's attack is clumsy with chain around it arm and Brutus breathes in deeply.

"Smells like my mother's cooking! Ha!"

He brings his axe around in an arc but he misjudges his swing in the magical darkness. He nearly connects with Timmins.

"Whoa! Watch where you swing that thing!"

"Sorry."

The ghast turns its attention to Maur, drawn by its hatred of what the dwarf has done to the altar. It rakes at the ordained champion with its claws. The attacks are meaningless and it gets its right arm tangled behind its back with the chains around its torso. It stumbles and nearly falls to the floor.



Spoiler: Attacks and Saves



Ghast - AoO (claw) v.s Brutus: 1D20 = [16] = 16
[url=http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=243109]Ghast vs. Maur - 2 claws: 1D20 = [11] = 11
1D20 = [1] = 1
1D3 = [1] = 1
1D3 = [3] = 3
1D100 = [47] = 47
1D100 = [23] = 23
---
1D3 = [2] = 2[/URL]; Brutus - Fort save: 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26
Brutus - +1 silvered greataxe: 1D20+11 = [9]+11 = 20
1D12+10 = [12]+10 = 22+2=24
1D100 = [18] = 18 (miss)





Scotley said:


> Phar lowers his bow and instead incants a spell. A swarm of glowing butterfly like motes fly toward the Ghast and land all over it.



The ghast seems unconcerned about the motes, although it seems to lose its focus on those surrounding it.

TImmins slashes out twice with his borrowed longsword but the magical darkness in the room foils him. "I can't hit the damn thing!"

*"Keep at it good man!"* Quinn says as he slashes out with Cruel Justice. The intelligent blade illuminates the ghast for the first strike but Quinn's second swing glances off the chains. *"Go down, foul creature!"*

The ghast does not go down, but Cruel Justice lops off the undead's arm at the elbow.



Spoiler: Attacks



I'm assuming Luminous Swarm isn't affected by the 20% miss chance?

Ghast - Reflex Save: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20 (saved)
---
Timmins - magical longsword: 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9+2=11
1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12+2=14
1D8+2 = [4]+2 = 6
1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3 UGH! (both misses!)
---
Quinn - Full Attack with Cruel Justice: 1D20+15 = [7]+15 = 22
1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12
1D6+5 = [6]+5 = 11
1D6+5 = [2]+5 = 7
1D100 = [52] = 52
1D100 = [68] = 68 (hit and miss)





Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> It is just right, consecrate is 20' emanation
> Recitation: 2/7 (+2 to hit, +2 ac and +2 saves, luck bonus)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maur bares his teeth and raises the hammer in front of his chest. It covers the holy symbol of Moradin almost precisely in size and shape. Short flash can be seen behind the shield and Maurs looks at the undead.
> 
> "Moradin sends his feelings toward your kind."
> 
> With that he swings twice. Both times, both hits are accompanied by a flash around the weapon, reddish, such as reflection of a fully stoked forge would cause on a gleaming shield.
> 
> As he returns to his defensive stance, plates on the armor lock in place, closing the common vulnerability points of the plate armor.



Wieland moves forward in his bulky scale mail, but he is quickly overtaken by the stench of the ghast and is barely able to hold in his last meal. He doesn't get close enough to the undead creature before Muar's hammer smashes the ghast's knee and then takes the undead's upper torso and head clean off. The unliving monstrosity falls to the floor of the shrine, destroyed.

Wieland - Fort save: 1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14+2=16 (save)


----------



## JustinCase

*”Easy,”* Caerth mutters when the ghast is destroyed by the final blow from Maur. The half-orc lowers his spear and looks around the room. 

*”I hope the smell fades soon.”*









*OOC:*


Fortitude: 1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22


----------



## Scotley

Phar wrinkles his keen elven nose. "Perhaps we'll have to burn it," he says making a gagging sound as he speaks. He pulls a scarf and wraps it over his nose and mouth, but it seems to help little. He moves into the shrine moving as wide as posible as he passes the fallen undead. He proceeds to see if there is anything of interest here.

OOC:
search, add two for secret doors or compartments.: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20


----------



## Neurotic

"Lets do this properly. Consecrate will pass eventually." Maur gives his shield to the nearest companion, takes the warhammer on two hands and bashes the corner of the altar with resounding crash.
"You may want to post guards and close the door. Rest, heal, I may be a while. "

Ooc: Maur breaks up the altar. Depending on what is normal ritual for cleansing, he uses spells, holy water or other resources as needed


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *”Easy,”* Caerth mutters when the ghast is destroyed by the final blow from Maur. The half-orc lowers his spear and looks around the room.
> 
> *”I hope the smell fades soon.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Fortitude: 1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22



The smell clings to the ghast and much of the room. Both Meridith and Wieland are uneasy in the magical darkness that still blankets the room. "Oh, that smell is a-awful." Wieland says, nearly gagging on the words.

"That is a terrible fate for anyone," Timmins looks at the ghast but not touch it.



Scotley said:


> Phar wrinkles his keen elven nose. "Perhaps we'll have to burn it," he says making a gagging sound as he speaks. He pulls a scarf and wraps it over his nose and mouth, but it seems to help little. He moves into the shrine moving as wide as possible as he passes the fallen undead. He proceeds to see if there is anything of interest here.
> 
> OOC:
> search, add two for secret doors or compartments.: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20



As Phar moves around the room, Aureus sense his purpose and moves to help him find anything hidden. She trips over a loose flagstone and near lands on her old friend as he checks the south eastern corner.

"Sorry," she says. "I've not been much help today." She gets up brushing herself off.

Phar goes through the entire room and finds nothing hidden or anything of use. The walls do have old carvings of crow-like demons on it but they are very faded and barely visible in the magical darkness, even with the aid of the light being generated by Cruel Justice.

OOC: Aureus - Search (Aid Another): 1D20+10 = [1]+10 = 11 



Neurotic said:


> "Lets do this properly. Consecrate will pass eventually." Maur gives his shield to the nearest companion, takes the warhammer on two hands and bashes the corner of the altar with resounding crash.
> "You may want to post guards and close the door. Rest, heal, I may be a while. "
> 
> Ooc: Maur breaks up the altar. Depending on what is normal ritual for cleansing, he uses spells, holy water or other resources as needed



_"A good solution,"_ the magical sword intones. _"I approve of your methods, sir dwarf."_

Brutus moves up next to Maur and says. "I wish to help." The young half-ogre considers using his axe to hit the altar but then decides its not a good idea.

"I have a couple of the cultists' maces," Aureus says. She digs through her pack and pulls out one of the heavy maces and hands it to Brutus. "And here is another one. I left the others back by the stairs hidden in a niche I found."

"I will help as well," Timmins offers. He takes the mace and steps up next to Brutus. Soon, the two warriors are hitting the altar in time with Maur's warhammer strikes. The noise resounds through the chamber, out into the old slave quarters, and beyond.

"I don't know if we should rest _in here_," Wieland muses. "But we should close the door, so nothing that comes to inspect the noise surprises us."

"We should drag that thing out of here, first," Meridith suggests.

"I'm not touching it," her cousin replies.

Quinn sighs, hands Cruel Justice to Wieland, and tells him to hold it near the altar. Then he heads out the door and back to the stairwell to claim two cloaks off the dead cultists. He comes back and carefully wraps the ghast in it cloaks and drags the undead corpse out into the next room.

*"Phar is right, we should burn it. But I wouldn't want to do that around here. The smoke and smell would be sickening. Perhaps we could just dump it over the bridge and into the chasm."* He looks to Caerth after reclaiming CJ from Wieland. *"What do you think, my friend?"*

It takes some time, but the three warriors bashing the altar soon turn it into rubble. Surprisingly, the magical darkness does not fade with its destruction. There may be some other unusual force in play.









*OOC:*


Each PC gets 100 XP for defeating the ghast and there is total story award of 400 XP for destroying the altar and cleansing the shrine of evil. Good-aligned PCs get an extra 100 XP each.

Aureus gets 50 XP for the ghast. The other NPCs don't get anything for this encounter.

If you want to figure out what is causing the magical darkness, a PC can roll a Knowledge (arcana) or Knowledge (religion) check.


----------



## Neurotic

Religion: 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> *"Phar is right, we should burn it. But I wouldn't want to do that around here. The smoke and smell would be sickening. Perhaps we could just dump it over the bridge and into the chasm."* He looks to Caerth after reclaiming CJ from Wieland. *"What do you think, my friend?"*




The big half-orc shrugs.

*"Burn it, dump it,"* Caerth says matter-of-factly. *"Destroy the unnatural thing."*

The druid observes the others as they destroy the altar, and at first he thinks it an odd thing to dedicate so much energy to a mere symbol. But then he sees the parallels to his own beliefs, the power of nature, and Caerth thinks he understands why they are treating it as much more than a symbol.

He takes a few tiny seeds from his pocket, spreads them around the broken altar, then calls upon his druidic magic to let the plants grow, taking root in the cracks between the stones, and soon where once stood an unholy altar there is a mess of thin vines.









*OOC:*


Casting Plant Growth.


----------



## Scotley

While the others set about destroying the altar, Phar considers what he knows of magical darkness...

OOC:
Knowledge Arcana: 1D20+18 = [16]+18 = 34


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Religion: 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12+2=14 (stonecunning)





Spoiler: Knowledge (religion) check results



Maur remembers and old religious text that refers to rocks infused with shadow. These naturally occurring stones are considered to be sacred to those who worship shadows and darkness, but aren't inherently evil in of themselves. The dwarf paladin can't remember what the stone is called but it naturally radiates darkness. Priests of Dumathoin do consider the stones to be valuable, as there is often veins of metals located nearby, especially silver.





JustinCase said:


> The big half-orc shrugs.
> 
> *"Burn it, dump it,"* Caerth says matter-of-factly. *"Destroy the unnatural thing."*



Quinn nods. *"Yes, I guess it doesn't matter how we go about it."* He grabs one end of the wrapped up undead and Timmins takes up the other end. They carry it out of the old slave quarters and back to the stone bridge. They decide against lighting it on fire and simply dump the rotting undead corpse over the edge and down into the darkness of the chasm.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> The druid observes the others as they destroy the altar, and at first he thinks it an odd thing to dedicate so much energy to a mere symbol. But then he sees the parallels to his own beliefs, the power of nature, and Caerth thinks he understands why they are treating it as much more than a symbol.
> 
> He takes a few tiny seeds from his pocket, spreads them around the broken altar, then calls upon his druidic magic to let the plants grow, taking root in the cracks between the stones, and soon where once stood an unholy altar there is a mess of thin vines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Casting Plant Growth.



The spell quickly overtakes the remains of the altar, although the effect of the spell goes beyond what Caerth has observed in the past. He's not sure if it is the unnatural darkness or Maur's cleaning rituals, but the vines and moss that spring forth bioluminescence in the darkness. The vines creep throughout the room and up the walls onto the ceiling creating intricate spirals. The moss growth reaches beyond the room's interior and covers most of the floor of the old slave pens, but that moss doesn't glow. Small white mushrooms pop up on the floor of the slave quarters. While the darkness in the old shrine remains, it is less ominous than before -- more akin to gentle shadows in the glow of the plants and the torchlight.

*"Well, that's interesting,"* Quinn says with a smile once he sees the half-orc druid's handiwork.

"I could rest here, now," Weiland says with a chuckle.

"It's beautiful," Meridith says in wonderment. "I didn't know you could do this with your magic?" She says to Caerth.

"The walls are glowing underneath the plants," Aureus notes. "It's almost like the walls have come alive."



Scotley said:


> While the others set about destroying the altar, Phar considers what he knows of magical darkness...
> 
> OOC:
> Knowledge Arcana: 1D20+18 = [16]+18 = 34





Spoiler: Knowledge (arcana) check results



Phar knows that the stone that the old shrine has dug out of is the cause for the magical darkness. It is a rare stone called Cenahite that occurs naturally but has a magical effect regarding shadow magic and darkness. Many religions that worship the shadows would consider such a place sacred. Elven priests of Alathrien consider the stone a great catalyst for creating magical runes while priests of Darahl believe that the stone enhances earth and nature magic. The Order of the Sacred Mountain consider Cenahite to be sacred to Tarsellis, the Elven God of Mountains, Rivers, and the Wilderness. The stone often glows blue-green under the light of Kulan's first moon, Novan, so it considered a blessing by many moon deities, especially the North Goddess known as Ramara.

Unfortunately, followers of evil gods often work to corrupt places where the stone forms. Clerics and necromancers of the Sword Gods work to find places with Cenahite and twist them for dark rituals, especially Druaga, the Sword God of Fiend Summoning. Thus, it's not surprising the Crow God cultists created a shrine out of it. If there is more in the complex, it could give the cultists a deadly edge, if they have done more than simply cut into it.

Phar knows that if he takes some cutting of the plant with him and keeps it alive, it could counteract the magical darkness elsewhere in the temple complex. A cutting would need to be properly cared for with broken up dirt mixed with crumbled Cenahite for its roots and a bit of fresh water each day.

Note that the altar wasn't made of Cenahite, as the stone is VERY HARD (but not as hard as Adamantine), so Maur's hammer would not have danaged it hardly at all. It can be used to shape powerful magical hammers and other bludgeoning weapons that have natural shadow magic effects by a skilled weaponsmith (with at least 10 ranks). Such weapons can damage any type of lycanthrope without having to be enchanted but have to be masterwork in quality. (such items are not automatically considered masterwork.)

*Cenahite*
This hard stone adds to the quality of a weapon. Weapons fashioned from cenahite have a natural ability to damage lycanthropes without having to be enchanted, automatically bypassing damage reduction. As well, all light within 10 feet of a cenahite weapon is considered to be of shadowy illumination. It takes a skilled stonemason to cut through cenahite without damaging its properties and a skilled weaponsmith to construct cenahite weapons (at least 10 ranks in each skill). While Cenahite is rare, expensive and hard to work with, weapons made from it aren't automatically considered masterwork. The price for masterwork quality must be added on in addition to the costs listed below. Weapons without metal or stone parts cannot be made from cenahite. While a light mace could be made of cenahite, a quarterstaff could not.

Only bludgeoning weapons normally made of metal or stone can be fashioned from cenahite. Weapons normally made of steel that are made of cenahite have one-fourth more hit points than normal. Cenehite has 30 hit points per inch of thickness and hardness 15.


*Type of Cenahite Item**Item Cost Modifier*Ammunition+40 gpBludgeoning Weapon+2,025 gp


----------



## Neurotic

After some thinking, dwarven paladin comments on the shadows.
"The shadows here aren't magical...or at least they aren't caused by cultists magic. Instead they built the shrine here because there is a natural stone that radiates shadow. Or was it that it drinks light? Anyhow, Dumathoin considers it important enough that the priests hold the stone in high esteem."
Seeing the effect on the plants
"See, that is exactly what I'm talking about. The shadow effect isn't evil or negative energy."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerths usually stoic face now clearly expresses surprise when the plants take on a glowing quality.

*"Never did that before,"* he mutters, in awe. Then the half-orc druid nods to the dwarf's comments. *"That could explain why the plants grow so much bigger than I expected. What are these stones called?"*

He picks one of the newly created mushrooms and places it in his bag. A rare smile appears on Caerths face as he is suddenly reminded of the primal feelings that nature provoked in him, all those years ago when he first started out on the path of the druid, and like the room, a bit of darkness in his soul is dispelled.


----------



## Neurotic

"I don't recall, Keeper of Secrets keeps his very well. There might be some arcane name for it, I'm sure wizards use it for some shadow magics or some such. But I am a warrior, not a scholar. Anyhow, it might be worth our while to check it out later and maybe take a sample with us for interested parties?"

After the party goes out to continue and he realizes what happened to the body
"You shouldn't just blindly toss things into various crevices, chasms and other openings. You never know when an innocent soul might be just passing down."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth shrugs. He's not one for studying or wizards. Well, wizards in general, of course; he gets along with Phar quite well.

*"Leave the Darkstone,"* he says dismissively, deciding upon a name for himself. *"Gods know what destructive uses those 'interested parties' discover for it. Better to leave it here."*

Then, upon hearing the dwarf's remarks about removing the body, *"You're right. Any innocent animal could be down there."*

Then he smiles at Maur. *"Or is that not what you meant?"*


----------



## Scotley

Phar responds, "I believe it is Cenahite. Could be very valuable, but also dangerous in the wrong hands as we see here. I don't believe it is evil, but evil doers tend to seek it out." He goes on to explain what he knows in some detail. "I believe if you can nurture one of these plants we can overcome the darkness we find."


----------



## JustinCase

*"Cenahite,"* Caerth repeats as if trying the word out, then smiles appreciatingly. 

*"I will try,"* and the half-orc druid attempts to gently seperate one of the glowing vines, possibly keeping it attached to a shard or pebble of the Cenahite stone.

He mutters an orcish curse, however, when the vine breaks on his first try.









*OOC:*


So what kind of roll is that? Knowledge (nature) or a modified Handle Animal? Depending on the nature of the roll, please add 16 or 11, respectively.

relevant roll: 1D20 = [1] = 1 
D'oh!


----------



## Neurotic

"Let us continue. They know we're coming. No sense in letting them prepare more than we have to. Maybe we could explore that chasm, my people live deep underground and there are often overlooked ways into the area from below. It could be dangerous and unfruitful. Or it could be as easy as getting up behind the chimney in their main room."

Maur takes his shield back and clonks toward the exit.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> After some thinking, dwarven paladin comments on the shadows.
> "The shadows here aren't magical...or at least they aren't caused by cultists magic. Instead they built the shrine here because there is a natural stone that radiates shadow. Or was it that it drinks light? Anyhow, Dumathoin considers it important enough that the priests hold the stone in high esteem."
> Seeing the effect on the plants
> "See, that is exactly what I'm talking about. The shadow effect isn't evil or negative energy."





JustinCase said:


> Caerths usually stoic face now clearly expresses surprise when the plants take on a glowing quality.
> 
> *"Never did that before,"* he mutters, in awe. Then the half-orc druid nods to the dwarf's comments. *"That could explain why the plants grow so much bigger than I expected. What are these stones called?"*
> 
> He picks one of the newly created mushrooms and places it in his bag. A rare smile appears on Caerths face as he is suddenly reminded of the primal feelings that nature provoked in him, all those years ago when he first started out on the path of the druid, and like the room, a bit of darkness in his soul is dispelled.



"Can we eat those?" Brutus asks Caerth and he looks at the mushrooms. "I like mushrooms."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "I don't recall, Keeper of Secrets keeps his very well. There might be some arcane name for it, I'm sure wizards use it for some shadow magics or some such. But I am a warrior, not a scholar. Anyhow, it might be worth our while to check it out later and maybe take a sample with us for interested parties?"





			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Caerth shrugs. He's not one for studying or wizards. Well, wizards in general, of course; he gets along with Phar quite well.
> 
> *"Leave the Darkstone,"* he says dismissively, deciding upon a name for himself. *"Gods know what destructive uses those 'interested parties' discover for it. Better to leave it here."*



"While this looks lovely," Meridith says while staring at the glowing plants and shining darkstone. "I have no interest carrying any of it with me."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> After the party goes out to continue and he realizes what happened to the body
> "You shouldn't just blindly toss things into various crevices, chasms and other openings. You never know when an innocent soul might be just passing down."





			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Then, upon hearing the dwarf's remarks about removing the body, *"You're right. Any innocent animal could be down there."*
> 
> Then he smiles at Maur. *"Or is that not what you meant?"*



Quinn stops midstride and looks at Maur. *"Hmm, I hadn't considered that."* He sighs. *"Nothing I can do about it now."*

"It didn't look very deep. We could retrieve the corpse later." Timmins notes as he cleans his blade.



Scotley said:


> Phar responds, "I believe it is Cenahite. Could be very valuable, but also dangerous in the wrong hands as we see here. I don't believe it is evil, but evil doers tend to seek it out." He goes on to explain what he knows in some detail. "I believe if you can nurture one of these plants we can overcome the darkness we find."





			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *"Cenahite,"* Caerth repeats as if trying the word out, then smiles appreciatingly.
> 
> *"I will try,"* and the half-orc druid attempts to gently seperate one of the glowing vines, possibly keeping it attached to a shard or pebble of the Cenahite stone.
> 
> He mutters an orcish curse, however, when the vine breaks on his first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> So what kind of roll is that? Knowledge (nature) or a modified Handle Animal? Depending on the nature of the roll, please add 16 or 11, respectively.
> 
> relevant roll: 1D20 = [1] = 1
> D'oh!



*OOC:* Knowledge (nature)



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Let us continue. They know we're coming. No sense in letting them prepare more than we have to. Maybe we could explore that chasm, my people live deep underground and there are often overlooked ways into the area from below. It could be dangerous and unfruitful. Or it could be as easy as getting up behind the chimney in their main room."
> 
> Maur takes his shield back and clonks toward the exit.



*"Agreed."* Quinn says. *"Let's put those bastards in their place."*

"One of you is going to have to break down that door," Aureus reminds them. "I'll never get it open with it barred on the other side."

Once back in front of the door leading down, Quinn sheathes Cruel Justice nods to Muar. *"I'm going to try to take it down."* He looks back at the others. *"Be ready for anything."*

"I will help you," Brutus offers.

*"Good lad."*

Quinn and the young half-ogre stand back from the door and then rush into it in unison putting all their weight into the reinforced wooden door. They slams into it and the noise resounds through the stairwell. The door rattles but doesn't budge.

"Ow. That's a tough door," Brutus says.

*"Indeed."*

"Well, if they didn't know we were out here before, they do now," Wieland says quietly to himself.

Timmins looks at Caerth. "You and I could try to knock it down, but you'll have to lead. I'm not as strong as I used to be."

"Maur, can your hammer do to the door what it did to the altar?" Aureus asks the dwarf. Then she looks at Phar and asks her old friend. "Can one of your spells knock it down?"









*OOC:*


Brutus (Aid Another): 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23 (adds +2)
Quinn (Strength Check) [DC 25]: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15 (failure)


----------



## Neurotic

"I am in metal armor. Let me try. Brutus, come on, one more time."
Maur takes a good look at the door, sets his shield, tucks his beard under it and runs straight into the door, turning his weapon shoulder at the last moment.

Unfortunately, he also pushed Brutus with his shield and they collided with the door in quick succession instead at the same time.
Final result was more loud than effective.

"One more!" Red faced dwarf says

Second time it was much louder. Much harder. And equally effective. The door stands, unimpressed.

Looking at the greave at his shoulder and deciding enough is enough, Maur goes at the door with universal dwarven key. It won't be as quick, but this door is going down.

Str check: 1D20+4+2 = [4]+4+2 = 10
 

Str check with aid and brute gauntlets max power: 1D20+4+2+4 = [10]+4+2+4 = 20
 
OOC: I'll roll with the assumption that someone aids 
Edit for second roll...I realize it is low chance, but this is ridiculous. I should just smash the thing.

Edit edit: hammer time


----------



## Scotley

"Bashing down doors isn't exactly my forte, but I will be ready for whatever awaits." Phar readies his bow for a shot at an foe that appears.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth waits patiently for Maur to use his hammer on the door.

*"A big bear could easily..."* the powerful druid muses with a smile on his face, as he makes no move to stop the dwarf from exhausting himself.









*OOC:*


Wild Shape can help if Maur can't fix it with his hammer... 

AC 20
HP 58/58

Spells:
Level 0: (6) create water (x2), detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1: (5) cure light wounds (x2), entangle, speak with animals, obscuring mist
Level 2: (4) lesser restoration, barkskin, gust of wind, warp wood
Level 3: (4) call lightning, cure moderate wounds, plant growth, dominate animal
Level 4: (3) scrying, ice storm

Wild Shapes (small, medium, large): 2/3


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> "I am in metal armor. Let me try. Brutus, come on, one more time."
> Maur takes a good look at the door, sets his shield, tucks his beard under it and runs straight into the door, turning his weapon shoulder at the last moment.
> 
> Unfortunately, he also pushed Brutus with his shield and they collided with the door in quick succession instead at the same time.
> Final result was more loud than effective.
> 
> OOC: Str check: 1D20+4+2 = [4]+4+2 = 10
> I'll roll with the assumption that someone aids



"Oof!" Brutus says as his face bounces off of Maur's shield.

Meridith covers her mouth trying not to laugh. Her cousin pokes her in the ribs and shakes his head at her. She sighs and rolls her eyes and then stands and waits with her arms crossed.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "One more!" Red faced dwarf says
> 
> Second time it was much louder. Much harder. And equally effective. The door stands, unimpressed.
> 
> OOC: Str check with aid and brute gauntlets max power: 1D20+4+2+4 = [10]+4+2+4 = 20
> Edit for second roll...I realize it is low chance, but this is ridiculous. I should just smash the thing.



Brutus slams into the door with Maur... this time in perfect unison. The young half-ogre's teeth rattle more than the door's hinges, which hold under the weight of the two warriors.

"That's one damn tough door," Timmins says.

"As I said, it's obviously barred from the other side," Aureus nods in agreement. "If it wasn't, I would have gotten it open. The lock was simple enough but the cultists don't want intruders to get in easily."



Scotley said:


> "Bashing down doors isn't exactly my forte, but I will be ready for whatever awaits." Phar readies his bow for a shot at an foe that appears.



Aureus notes her friends choice and decides to prepare her bow as well. The other adventurers set themselves for whatever might happen once the door is down.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Looking at the greave at his shoulder and deciding enough is enough, Maur goes at the door with universal dwarven key. It won't be as quick, but this door is going down.
> OOC: Edit edit: hammer time





JustinCase said:


> Caerth waits patiently for Maur to use his hammer on the door.
> 
> *"A big bear could easily..."* the powerful druid muses with a smile on his face, as he makes no move to stop the dwarf from exhausting himself.



Maur's first hammer strike cracks the wood but the metal reinforcements hold the door together. Brutus takes a swing with his axe and cuts a deep gash in the wood. Maur's second strike bends the metal holding the door and something shifts on the other side of the door.

"Hmm, the bar might be loose," Aureus wonders. "Hit it again and aim right in the center."

Brutus nods and slams the middle section with his axe. The door splits and would be hanging off the hinges if note for the metal reinforcements.

Maur's third strike buckles the metal reinforcements and the dwarf paladin hears a satisfying snap from the other side. The metal bar breaks in half and what's left of the door either hangs awkwardly from the top hinge or falls onto the stone floor leading into the cultists' lair.

Brutus lets out a big sigh and checks his weapon. It might need some sharping but it is still solid.

Beyond the ruins of the door is 20-ft long and 10-ft. wide corridor that ends with another reinforced wooden door. A large door hole sits in the top part of the door and is reinforced with metal bands.

Brutus looks at the new door and grunts in frustration. "Not another door!"

Muar can see what looks like a crossbow aiming out of the door and manages to get his shield up just in time to deflect the bolt that is fired at him. The crossbow wielder disappears and another appears in its place. A voice rings out, *"Do not come any closer! You are trespassing on the grounds of the Temple of the Crow God! You have no right to enter this place! Leave or face the wrath of Malotoch!"*

"Well, they're definitely ready for us," Timmins whispers to Caerth.

"We should be careful," Aureus says to Phar. "That corridor could be filled with traps and there could be arrow slits not that I can see any from here."

"Maybe we should ask to speak with whoever is in charge," Meridith jokes.

"Hmm, that might buy us some time," Wieland muses.

"I was kidding!"

*OOC:* What do you want to do next?


----------



## Neurotic

"I can advance, arrows will be of little consequence to my armor..." Maur muses "But I would hate to be incinerated or to fall into some pit or other in this hall. Can any of you spot the traps if there are any? There are spells too, of course, but those are finite."

OOC: spike stones behind the door, spiritual weapon, advance + foundation of stone + DR 5 should keep me alright, there are also divine favor, magic vestments...I can be tanky...but I need to know about the traps


----------



## Scotley

Phar considers, "again not my forte." he says shaking his head sadly. "I've no eye for traps though I can try to spot murder holes. Perhaps another can do better with traps?" He takes a look into the corridor his keen Elven eyes miss little. 

OOC: 
spot: 1D20+15 = [16]+15 = 31


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth sighs.

*"I can find the traps."*

The half-orc druid steps forward and producing the mushroom he just picked in the other room, whispers a few druidic words at it and tosses it into the hall. Before touching the ground the mushroom grows rapidly and takes on the shape of a massive boar, which thunders down the corridor and into the door at the other end.









*OOC:*


Spontaneously casting Summon Nature's Ally IV to summon a dire boar (with Augmented Nature's Ally it has an added +4 to Strength and Constitution). 

It obviously triggers any traps in the hall and charges the door: 
Dire boar: 1D20+12+2 = [20]+12+2 = 34 (crit?)
1D8+12+2 = [8]+12+2 = 22

crit confirmation: 1D20+14 = [2]+14 = 16 (I think that's a succes versus the door?)
Additional damage: D8 = [8] = 8

I suspect that door is destroyed. 















*OOC:*


Current combat stats Caerth:
AC 20
HP 58/58

Spells:
Level 0: (6) create water (x2), detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1: (5) cure light wounds (x2), entangle, speak with animals, obscuring mist
Level 2: (4) lesser restoration, barkskin, gust of wind, warp wood
Level 3: (4) call lightning, cure moderate wounds, plant growth, dominate animal
Level 4: (3) scrying, ice storm

Wild Shapes (small, medium, large): 2/3


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> "I can advance, arrows will be of little consequence to my armor..." Maur muses "But I would hate to be incinerated or to fall into some pit or other in this hall. Can any of you spot the traps if there are any? There are spells too, of course, but those are finite."
> 
> OOC: spike stones behind the door, spiritual weapon, advance + foundation of stone + DR 5 should keep me alright, there are also divine favor, magic vestments...I can be tanky...but I need to know about the traps



"I could find any traps easy enough, but I can't do it from here. I'd have to search the room," Aureus says. "And I'm not interested in becoming a pincushion."



Scotley said:


> Phar considers, "again not my forte." he says shaking his head sadly. "I've no eye for traps though I can try to spot murder holes. Perhaps another can do better with traps?" He takes a look into the corridor his keen Elven eyes miss little.
> 
> OOC:
> spot: 1D20+15 = [16]+15 = 31



Phar's eyes adjust easily to the light of the short corridor ahead, and he doesn't see any arrow slits in the walls. He also doesn't see any seems or loose stones that could be a sign of any pits.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth sighs.
> 
> *"I can find the traps."*
> 
> The half-orc druid steps forward and producing the mushroom he just picked in the other room, whispers a few druidic words at it and tosses it into the hall. Before touching the ground the mushroom grows rapidly and takes on the shape of a massive boar, which thunders down the corridor and into the door at the other end.



The boar thunders down the corridor and smashes into the door. If there are any traps, nothing is triggered. No arrows fires from any murder holes.

"Wait! What!" The voice rings out from behind the door. *"Shoot again!"

"I need to reload!"*

The boar crushes through the door like it's not even there. Even the iron banding doesn't save it. It splits in two and one half hangs on to the higher hinge, barely. The boar squeals and several men beyond the ruined doorway shouting in confusion. Then you hear the sound of footsteps, running away. The boar stands in the open doorway with bits of wood embedded in its tusks, shaking its head.

"Well that solves that problem," Timmins says with a smile. He pats the big half-orc druid on the shoulder.

*"That was amazing!"* Brutus exclaims with his mouth agape.

"We should go after them or they'll warn the others," Wieland suggests.

Aureus moves into the short corridor and searches it for any traps. Once she gets to the other side she looks back and gives a thumbs up to the others. "It's all clear."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Spontaneously casting Summon Nature's Ally IV to summon a dire boar (with Augmented Nature's Ally it has an added +4 to Strength and Constitution).
> 
> It obviously triggers any traps in the hall and charges the door:
> Dire boar: 1D20+12+2 = [20]+12+2 = 34 (crit?)
> 1D8+12+2 = [8]+12+2 = 22
> 
> crit confirmation: 1D20+14 = [2]+14 = 16 (I think that's a success versus the door?)
> Additional damage: D8 = [8] = 8
> 
> I suspect that door is destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Current combat stats Caerth:
> AC 20
> HP 58/58
> 
> Spells:
> Level 0: (6) create water (x2), detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
> Level 1: (5) cure light wounds (x2), entangle, speak with animals, obscuring mist
> Level 2: (4) lesser restoration, barkskin, gust of wind, warp wood
> Level 3: (4) call lightning, cure moderate wounds, plant growth, dominate animal
> Level 4: (3) scrying, ice storm
> 
> Wild Shapes (small, medium, large): 2/3



*OOC:* That is an awesome use of summon nature's ally! Ad hoc bonus of 100 XP!


----------



## Neurotic

"The beast is faster then men. Send it after them!" Maur orders "Good job!"


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth nods to the dwarf’s suggestion, then speaks some words in a language none of the others understand. 

The druid holds his bow at the ready, arrow in one hand, and starts after the fleeing cultists.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> "The beast is faster then men. Send it after them!" Maur orders "Good job!"





JustinCase said:


> Caerth nods to the dwarf’s suggestion, then speaks some words in a language none of the others understand.



The dire boar steps through the doorway and then sniffs the air. The steps of the fleeing cultists make it turn towards the south. A fleeing cultist is still only 30 feet away from the broken door. The man barely has time to look back once the animal charges towards him. The large animal slams into the man and gores him horribly. The man screams in pain and nearly collapses under the weight of the animal.

"Pritchard, help me!" The man yells but the other man doesn't even look back.









*OOC:*


 Ah, I didn't realize that the dire boar was a Large animal until just right now. It makes sense since it ripped through that door like it was paper. So, the dire boar takes up the entire ten-foot space beyond the doorway before it charges the cultist. I'll post an updated map.

Dire Boar - Charge attack vs. Cultist #1: 1D20+14+2 = [3]+14+2 = 19
1D8+14 = [3]+14 = 17 (hit!)









			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> The druid holds his bow at the ready, arrow in one hand, and starts after the fleeing cultists.



Once beyond the broken door, Caerth can see that the corridor extends 40 feet to the north and, at least, 60 feet to the south (to the extent of his darkvision). The half-orc druid watches with pride as the summoned dire boar gores the cultist closest to him. The dire boar now stands partially in front of a closed wooden door. He cannot see much beyond the large animal's backside.

The corridor is eerily dark with no obvious light sources. How are these cultists seeing in the dark? They appear to be human, after all. At least two cultists are fleeing to the south of him (*) and other stands adjacent to a closed wooden door at the end of the corridor to the north. That man is trying to hide in the shadows not realizing that Caerth can see him. He has a heavy mace at ready in his hand and carries a small steel shield. Another closed wooden door is roughly 20 feet away from Caerth to the north along the corridor's eastern wall.

On the floor in front of Caerth is a dropped crossbow and steel shield that the boar has crushed under its hooves.









*OOC:*


 Note that for Caerth, beyond his darkvision range, he cannot see anything. The torchlight only provides half of the illumination of what the boar can see with its low-light vision. I'm assuming Caerth would end his movement just beyond the shattered door in order to get a clear picture of his surroundings. That would be 20 feet of movement. *Caerth can only see the upper torso of the second fleeing cultist due to the dire boar's size.

Caerth can shoot any of the cultists with his composite longbow but the ones to the south have Soft Cover (+4 to AC) from the dire boar. Plus, cultist #1 is in melee with the dire boar, so Caerth must take the penalty for firing into melee if he wants to finish the man off. The cultist to the north has no cover or concealment.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth grins as he knows that the dire boar will keep the cultists to the south busy for a while. Sometimes fear of being stalked makes a prey reckless, so the half-orc druid decides to focus his attention elsewhere first.

Taking aim at the cultist hidden somewhat to the north, Caerth lets loose an arrow. It misses by a long shot.

*"I see you,"* he growls, hoping to provoke his target.









*OOC:*


Composite longbow: 1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12
1D8+5 = [8]+5 = 13


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth grins as he knows that the dire boar will keep the cultists to the south busy for a while. Sometimes fear of being stalked makes a prey reckless, so the half-orc druid decides to focus his attention elsewhere first.
> 
> Taking aim at the cultist hidden somewhat to the north, Caerth lets loose an arrow. It misses by a long shot.
> 
> *"I see you,"* he growls, hoping to provoke his target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Composite longbow: 1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12
> 1D8+5 = [8]+5 = 13



The arrow breaks against the side of the corridor.

Soon, Quinn has rushed forward to stand next to Caerth. *"Where are they?"* His eyes trying to see through the shadowy light beyond the dire boar. He has his chain at the ready.

The cultist gored by the boar retreats beyond the beast's tusks. Caerth watches as the man rushes by the other cultist (named Pritchard) and disappears into a perpendicular corridor that is hard to see even with the half-orc's darkvision.

Wieland moves forward through Brutus, Maur, and Timmins holding his sickle in one hand and the torch in the other. His shield is strapped to his back. He stops just in front of Timmins and light increases the illumination in the corridor beyond. Brutus follows suit, moving through Phar, to move into the short corridor. He takes up a position right behind Caerth. He, the druid, and Quinn make up quite the imposing trio.

Aureus pulls her cloak over her head and slips into the corridor and quickly tries to disappear into the shadowy light. She moves quickly, risking being spotted for speed. She quietly draws her composite longbow and hopes to get a shot at the cultist before he sees her. However, her foot scrapes against the wall of the corridor. The cultist's eyes dart towards her.

"Dog dung," she curses quietly. She takes aim and fires her bow. She grins as her arrow sinks deep into the man's side. "Ha! I still got you!"

*OOC:* Aureus - Hide and Move Silently (full speed [-5]): 1D20+10 = [19]+10 = 29; 1D20+10 = [1]+10 = 11 | Cultist #3 - Spot and Listen checks: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23; 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11 | Aureus - Composite Longbow: 1D20+13 = [16]+13 = 29 (hit); Aureus - Composite Longbow (damage): 1D8+3 = [7]+3 = 10

Timmins moves forward past Wieland and turns towards the cultist to the north, directed by the others. He stops behind Aureus to her right. He hadn't expect the foe to be beyond the reach of his blade. He decides against moving forward, instead choosing to guard the hutaakan rogue's back. He immediately regrets his action as he watches the cultist flee through the door at the end of the hall.

Meridith moves forward with great speed. Her skill as a ranger quickens her pace. But when she reaches the corridor, all she sees is her allies, the dire boar, and a open door to the north that is being closed from the other side. "We must not lose them!"


----------



## Neurotic

Maur moves up, his companions rushing around him like water around the stone. He walks up to the group and looks on both sides, his superior darkvision piercing the gloom.

"We already lost them. Don't rush out. We cannot split in this place. I suggest going left, there is the door, still swinging. Gods only know what's in the hall, but turning halls usually lead to either many doors or stairs. We don't need their barracks. And we don't want to go up or down until we clear things behind us."


----------



## Knightfall

Phar considers letting the dwarf go ahead of him, but decides to move forward and join the other in the long corridor. He turns towards where Aureus had disappeared and sees her standing 15 feet away from a wooden door to the north. Timmins stands near the paragon elf wizard and another wooden door flanks the corridor on the eastern side. He watches as the north door begins to swing shut.

"How many," he asks Aureus.

"There was only one of them in the corridor," the female hutaakan rogue replies. I don't know how many are in that room. "The floor here is slanted down a bit."



Neurotic said:


> Maur moves up, his companions rushing around him like water around the stone. He walks up to the group and looks on both sides, his superior darkvision piercing the gloom.
> 
> "We already lost them. Don't rush out. We cannot split in this place. I suggest going left, there is the door, still swinging. Gods only know what's in the hall, but turning halls usually lead to either many doors or stairs. We don't need their barracks. And we don't want to go up or down until we clear things behind us."



Maur finds himself in between Phar and Caerth with Meridith next to him and Quinn next to the big druid. Brutus watches Caerth's back from just inside the short corridor. Timmins stands just ahead and to the right of Phar and Aureus stands twenty feet in front of the elf wizard. The dwarf hears Aureus comment about the floor of the corridor and can she is right. The corridor beyond the west-facing door does indeed slope down, slightly. Maybe 2-1/2 to 5 feet by fist glance from his position. He readies himself to move forward, but he soon hears a loud incantation coming from the southern half of the corridor.

*"Someone's casting a spell!"* Quinn exclaims to those who might not have heard.

Maur can tell the source is on the other side of the summoned dire boar, but the large animal blocks his view. He can tell right away that it is an attack spell. Then there is a loud cacophony of noise that seems to be centered on the summoned animal. The burst doesn't reach as far of Caerth and Quinn, but the boar squeals in agony. It seems unsteady on its feet.

*OOC:* Cultist casts _sound burst_ on dire boar: Sonic Damage: 1D8 = [8] = 8 | 
Dire Boar - Fortitude Save: 1D20+10 = [4]+10 = 14 (failed) [stunned for 1 rd.]

Then there is the sound of retreating footfalls.
-------------------------------
*END OF ROUND ONE*


----------



## Knightfall

"Maur is right, we should stick together," Phar says. He motions for Aureus to wait for them.


----------



## Neurotic

"So, there is life downthere. And I take it it is some brave apprentice, risking his life with low power spell, trying to deter us from coming down there. Now question is, is he there, a brave selfless soul in the evil cult. Or was he sent by his superior as some kind of desperate gambit? Let us go there and find out."

OOC: second level spell - and dangerous with stun effect. Maybe we should clear it out first? My first instinct is still to go north, but I won't argue with clearing our backs.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> "So, there is life downthere. And I take it it is some brave apprentice, risking his life with low power spell, trying to deter us from coming down there. Now question is, is he there, a brave selfless soul in the evil cult. Or was he sent by his superior as some kind of desperate gambit? Let us go there and find out."
> 
> OOC: second level spell - and dangerous with stun effect. Maybe we should clear it out first? My first instinct is still to go north, but I won't argue with clearing our backs.



The dwarf paladin is soon standing right behind the animal next to the closed door on the western wall of the corridor. He is tempted to check the door's lock, but instead peers around the dazed animal. His darkvision shows him that the man who fled is disappearing down the southern corridor. He didn't move into the eastern corridor. The cultist is 50 feet away and looks to be in full flight mode.

Cearth watches Maur take the lead towards the dire boar. "I guess we're going this way," the half-orc druid says. He steps up next to the dwarf and peers around the dire boar. He can't see the cultists anymore, so he check on the boar. "He'll be okay in a second."

Quinn moves forward slightly to back up the two warriors. He stays back 5 feet just in case another spell goes off. "We need to make sure we aren't caught bunched up together."


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth and Muar soon hear footfalls receding away down the perpendicular side corridor and then an echoing voice saying, *"Intruders! Go, destroy them."*

Wieland moves forward to the, now, open doorway next to Brutus with the torch extended out into the corridor.

"What in the name of Malotoch is going on out here!" The door next to Maur opens, spilling red light into the corridor, and the dwarf is soon face to face with a cultist on the other side of the door. The man looks at the dire boar, swears, and immediately readies his heavy mace. "Prelate, we have intruders!"

Beyond the cultist is a 30 foot by 20 foot room that is devoid of furnishings except a brazier sitting in the center of the room. The walls are decorated with unsettling frescos depicting images of cannibalism. There is 4-ft. tall statue of the demoness crow, Malotoch, standing at the far side of the room. Kneeling in front of the statue is a priest dressed in more regal, and disturbing, garb than the cultist. Another cultists stands against the southern wall, looking towards the open door.

The kneeling man speaks first before getting to his feet. "Well, kill them, you fools."

The cultist against the southern wall does his leader's bidding. He moves up to block the doorway, while unslinging his heavy mace, and then tries to bash Maur's head in.









*OOC:*


Cultist attacks Maur: 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18
1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3 (miss)

The cultist that open the doored moved to the door, and opened it. Then, he readied his mace. I'm assuming opening the door is a standard action but I think he should be able to get his weapon ready too. The other cultist was standing, so he moves to the open door and attacks Maur awkwardly through the open door.

(Maur's AC is 2 higher due to the doorframe being in the way. The same is true for the dire boar and the cultists.)

The prelate gets up from being in a prone position and readies his mace.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur smiles grimly at the tableau. "You're gonna like this. Moradin sends his greetings."

Maur presents his shield, showing Moradins anvil and calls upon His favor. Sparkling rain starts in the middle of the room, dampening down flames and drenching the statue and the cultists. 

Ooc: holy storm, 2d6 damage per round to evil creatures, non-magical fires go out and magical and protected ones have 50%. Covers entire room  lasts 6 rounds. 
Maur didnt move so he's at AC 24


----------



## Knightfall

Brutus seems unsure what he should do to help as he steps out into the corridor. He looks for a foe to fight, but only sees his allies. Quinn notes the young half-ogre's puzzlement and motions for him to stand next to him. "More villains in that room, but we best stand back until we have some room. We don't want to be stepping all over each other," Quinn suggests.

The young bruiser nods in understanding and holds his axe, ready to charge forward once there is room to maneuver.

Aureus moves back towards the others and stops next to Phar and shakes her head. "If there was more space, I could tumble through to the other side." Instead, she readies her composite longbow and takes aim towards the doorway. "Fur fungus! I can't see a target!'

"Just wait for an opening," Phar says.

Timmins sheathes his sword and chooses to move up just behind Quinn. He readies his shortbow and waits for an opportunity to shoot a foe that presents himself.

Meridith muses and decides Quinn is right. The group has become too bunched together and she moves back into the short corridor next to her cousin. She keeps her shortbow ready but senses the others in the lead can handle these foes.

Phar considers his options. Any attack spell he casts would put Maur and Caerth in danger. There isn't enough room for him to _fly_ above the others, and the gladiator's words ring true. If the cultists were to cast another area spell, too many of them might be caught in the blast. He casts a cantrip on himself to add a bit of protection.









*OOC:*


It is too far away for Aureus to double move and tumble through (at half-speed) the opponents into the room. She could try it a full speed, but with a -10, which would be next to impossible, even for her. At the angle she's at with her bow, there is no chance she can hit either of the cultists in the doorway.

Timmins sheathes his sword as a move action and then readies his bow as part of his move action forward. I checked and even with Quick Draw, he can't sheath his sword as a free action. So, he can only move and prepare to fire.

Phar casts _resistance_ on himself.









Neurotic said:


> Maur smiles grimly at the tableau. "You're gonna like this. Moradin sends his greetings."
> 
> Maur presents his shield, showing Moradins anvil and calls upon His favor. Sparkling rain starts in the middle of the room, dampening down flames and drenching the statue and the cultists.
> 
> Ooc: holy storm, 2d6 damage per round to evil creatures, non-magical fires go out and magical and protected ones have 50%. Covers entire room  lasts 6 rounds.
> Maur didnt move so he's at AC 24



The heavy rain pours down and the two cultists next to Maur yell in discomfort. The prelate grimaces and hisses in anger, as the flames in the brazier are snuffed out.

*OOC:* Holy Storm damage: 2D6 = [1, 2] = 3

*END OF ROUND TWO*


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth curses under his breath. There's just too little room!

*"Sorry,"* he mutters as the half-orc druid pushes his way past Maur and, shoving the closest yelling cultist aside, moves into the room.









*OOC:*


Moving past/through Maur or the boar shouldn't be much of a problem. Next, I guess an Overrun against cultist 4a, so Caerth can move forward into the room.

First, the cultist can make an AoO against Caerth. Secondly, he can choose to Avoid Caerth, and if he does, Caerth can still attack. If he doesn't Avoid, an opposed Strength (or Dexterity) check: Strength: 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13

Other steps depend on the cultist's Avoid/Block and Str/Dex roll.


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Moving past/through Maur or the boar shouldn't be much of a problem. Next, I guess an Overrun against cultist 4a, so Caerth can move forward into the room.
> 
> First, the cultist can make an AoO against Caerth. Secondly, he can choose to Avoid Caerth, and if he does, Caerth can still attack. If he doesn't Avoid, an opposed Strength (or Dexterity) check: Strength: 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13



OOC: There is a storm inside, Caerth isn't evil so shouldn't be too much of a problem. But why 'eat' two OA just to get in? I had such a lovely choke point set up.


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:*


EDIT: Whoops! I posted on the wrong thread....
Cultists AoOs against Caerth: 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13
1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21
1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3
1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9
So, the 4a cultist that Caerth is attempting to overrun doesn't hit Caerth with his AoO, but the other cultist, who also gets an AoO, does hit Caerth for 9 damage.

The 4a cultist does try to block Caerth's advance. Here's his Strength check...
Cultist - Strength check: 1D20+1 = [8]+1 = 9 (failed)

So, Caerth knocks the cultist prone and ends his movement anywhere on the other side up to his standard movement. Note that using overrun counts as a standard action. @JustinCase, are you going to go right at the prelate?


----------



## JustinCase

*OOC:*




Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, are you going to go right at the prelate?




Yes please! I can at least threaten him with my spear.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth curses under his breath. There's just too little room!
> 
> *"Sorry,"* he mutters as the half-orc druid pushes his way past Maur and, shoving the closest yelling cultist aside, moves into the room.



Caerth easily pushes through the cultists into the room, but one of the men manages to slam his heavy mace into Caerth's side as he does. The blow is a vicious one, but it was worth it. The other cultist ends up on his back with Maur menacing over him.

The dire boar snaps out of its stunned stupor and turns and slams its tusks into the wall and doorframe next to the cultist who hit Caerth. While the wall holds against the onslaught of the large animal, the door's frame is sundered and the door itself falls off onto the floor next to the cultist.

Quinn sees an opportunity to move forward and help the dwarf paladin. He moves in behind Maur and attacks the standing cultist with his spiked chain over the dwarf's head. Even at a angle through the awkwardness of the shattered doorframe, the big gladiator manages to whip his chain through and smack the cultist in the chest.









*OOC:*


Dire Boar vs. Wall (DC 35) and Wooden Door (23): 1D20+14 = [13]+14 = 27 | Square directly south of the cultist, that hit Caerth, now cost two squares to move through.

Quinn - Spiked Chain Attack: 1D20+15 = [14]+15 = 29
2D4+7 = [2, 2]+7 = 11 (hit!)

@JustinCase, remember that Caerth is now wearing the rhino hide and his movement is only 20 feet. He won't quite make it to the prelate this round.


----------



## Knightfall

A sinister noise echoes through the corridor from the other side of the dire boar. It seems fearful as something comes at it in the gloom. Then it squeals in pain and shifts on its hooves, uneasy.

Quinn tries to see around it, and catches a glimpse of something terrible. There is a terrible smell as well.

"What is that horrible smell?" Brutus asks.

The cultist on his back curses at the half-orc druid. He gets back to his feet and swings his mace feebly at Maur, but leaves himself open to the dwarven paladin. The other cultist beside him tries to smack the dire boar with his mace but only hits the stone wall.

The prelate looks at the summoned rain and then glares at Caerth. He incants vile words to his demonic goddess and ends the spell with the  word, "Cease." A burst of antimagic rushes through the room and the holy storm ends as quickly as it began. He looks at Caerth and smiles, "Your dwarf friend with have to do better than that, my child."

*"What the-"* Quinn says. *"The dire boar disappeared!"*

"Are those?" Brutus asks.

"Ghouls!"

The prelate laughs.


----------



## Knightfall

Brutus seizes the opportunity to rush forward and help the dwarf and Quinn. He takes up a spot next to Maur to bock up the doorway and attacks the cultist on the other side. His great axe digs deep into the man's shoulder, and if it hadn't been for the doorframe, the young half-ogre would have cleaved the cultist in two. He keeps one eye on the approaching ghouls. 

Then he watches in satisfaction as an arrow thumps into the ghoul's chest.

"Ha, got it!" Aureus says with satisfaction. "We'll try to keep them off you," she shouts to Maur.

Timmins takes a step and fires two arrows from his bow at the other ghoul. Unfortunately, the arrows hit the wall and not the undead creature. *"Blast it!"* He curses.

Meridith steps out of the short corridor and takes aim with her own bow. She aims around the hutaakan rogue and over Maur and Brutus. She lets loose and her arrow thumps into the ghouls head. It crumples to the floor of the corridor, the evil magic that held it together extinguished.

"Nice shot," Aureus compliments.

"Thanks."


----------



## Knightfall

Phar steps up with his own bow and fires a shot at the other ghoul. He has better luck than Timmins. His arrow punches right through the undead creature. The shot would have kills a normal being, but the ghoul barely notices.

*OOC:* Phar - Elvencraft Longbow (Point Blank): 1D20+11 = [20]+11 = 31
1D8+2 = [2]+2 = 4 (hit; not a crit vs. undead)


----------



## Neurotic

Maur thinks about going inside to help Caerth against the priest...but if he leaves the door while the two cultists stand he exposes the rest of the group. Gritting his teeth, he goes laying about with his warhammer, heavy implement thudding into weak armor of the cultists.



Spoiler: Actions



TL; DR: the *prone *one got *23 damage* total, the *wounded *one *10 damage*

Opportunity attack; damage: 1D20+13+4 = [6]+13+4 = 23; 1D8+7 = [6]+7 = 13

Attack vs prone; damage; attack vs wounded; damage: 1D20+13 = [11]+13 = 24
1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10
1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19
1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur thinks about going inside to help Caerth against the priest...but if he leaves the door while the two cultists stand he exposes the rest of the group. Gritting his teeth, he goes laying about with his warhammer, heavy implement thudding into weak armor of the cultists.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> TL; DR: the *prone *one got *23 damage* total, the *wounded *one *10 damage*
> 
> Opportunity attack; damage: 1D20+13+4 = [6]+13+4 = 23; 1D8+7 = [6]+7 = 13
> 
> Attack vs prone; damage; attack vs wounded; damage: 1D20+13 = [11]+13 = 24
> 1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10
> 1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19
> 1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10



As the prone cultists stands, the warhammer almost knocks him back down. He manages to stay on his feet. The other cultist's chainmail buckles under the weight of the dwarf paladin's crushing blow, followed by the man's ribs. He tries to gasp for air but only gurgles and falls down in a heap.

The prelate watches the man fall, impassively.

*END OF ROUND THREE*


----------



## JustinCase

*"Dispell this,"* Caerth mutters angrily as he steps forward, stabbing at the prelate twice with his magical spear. The second thrust is clumsy, and the half-orc curses in frustration.









*OOC:*


5-foot step forward, then full attack:

Full Attack: 
1D20+11 = [11]+11 = *22* (hit?) for 1D8+7 = [1]+7 = *8* damage
1D20+6 = [4]+6 = *10* (miss) for 1D8+7 = [4]+7 = *11* damage


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *"Dispell this,"* Caerth mutters angrily as he steps forward, stabbing at the prelate twice with his magical spear. The second thrust is clumsy, and the half-orc curses in frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 5-foot step forward, then full attack:
> 
> Full Attack:
> 1D20+11 = [11]+11 = *22* (hit?) for 1D8+7 = [1]+7 = *8* damage
> 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = *10* (miss) for 1D8+7 = [4]+7 = *11* damage



The first strike pierces the prelates defenses and his shoulder. The cultist winces in pain but his deadly resolve is eerie. Caerth can tell this man is a fanatic.

Quinn steps up next to Brutus and he lashes out with his spiked chain at the approaching ghoul. The chain scraps awkwardly against the wall of the corridor and nearly embeds in the stone, and Quinn feet shift uncomfortable on the floor. The big gladiator lashes out a second time and this time the chain takes the ghouls head off. But, Quinn can't recover his footing and his fall on his face. *"Oof!"*

Wieland moves forward with the light to stand behind Maur.









*OOC:*


Quinn -Spiked chain: 1D20+14 = [1]+14 = 15
1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26
2D4+9 = [3, 2]+9 = 14
2D4+9 = [2, 1]+9 = 12 (critical miss and hit)

Quinn - Dexterity Check (DC 10): 1D20+2 = [5]+2 = 7 (fails)
Falls prone after his second strike.


----------



## Knightfall

The man facing Maur watches his ally fall. He steps back and away from the dwarf just far enough to allow him to cast a defensive spell on himself. Maur immediately know the man has cast _shield of faith_, as shimmering magical field forms around the man.

The prelate counters against Caerth. He manages to hit a glancing blow against the druid's arm.

Brutus considers stepping through the door overtop of the dead cultist but decides to heave his greataxe at the man instead. The young warrior overestimates his agility and underestimates that the doorway is still in the way. The axe's handle hits part of the doorway as half-ogre releases it, and the weapon ends up on the floor in front of Maur.

"That didn't work," he says despondently. "So much to learn."

A guttural sound rises from down the southern corridor, as two more ghouls rush around the corner. The cultist guard who had fled that way, reemerges just behind them. As he rounds the corner, he seems to waving on someone behind him to join the fight. "We cannot let them breech beyond the intersection... to arms!"

"It seems we have them all stirred up like a nest of angry insects," Aureus says. "We must swat them."

The hutaakan rogue fires two arrows at the lead ghoul and the first thumps into its head. The second deflects off the ceiling. Timmins and Meridith fire their own bows, as well. The shots from the old soldier put the first ghoul down, barely. Meridith aims with precision, despite the distance, and hits the other ghoul.









*OOC:*


Prelate - Attack Caerth with Heavy Mace: 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23 (hit);
Heavy Mace Damage: 1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5

Brutus - Thrown Greataxe (-4 to hit): 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20 -4 = 16
1D12+10 = [7]+10 = 17 (miss)

Ghouls and the cultist named Pritchard double move towards the characters.

Aureus - Composite Longbow (Full Attack): 1D20+13 = [5]+13 = 18 (hit)
1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7 | 1d20+8 = [4]+8 = 12 (miss)
1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11
1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5

Timmins - Shortbow (Full Attack): 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26
1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21
1D6-1 = [1]-1 = 0 (1)
1D6-1 = [3]-1 = 2 (hits)

Meridith - Shortbow (-2 range penalty): 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18; 1D6+1 = [5]+1 = 6 (hit)


----------



## Knightfall

"We must keep them from reaching the others," Phar says calmly. "And there are more coming."

The paragon elf takes aim with his longbow and fires another shot into the second ghoul. It tears through the undead's sternum and it crumples in a heap. The cultist leading them from behind curses and looks like he's going to run away again.

*OOC:* Phar - Elvencraft Longbow: 1D20+10 = [19]+10 = 29; 1D8+2 = [5]+2 = 7 (hit)


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


TL;DR: Maur does 27 B damage to the cultist (and feels sorry for not having high crit range weapon 







"Brutus, go help the others. These doors aren't quite built with you in mind."

Maur advances, following the cultist in. "Caerth, can you hold few heartbeats more? That is how long this one has in him."
Those words are followed with lightning quick double-strike with his heavy hammer, crushing puny magical protections of the puny c-raven god.



Spoiler: Actions



Full attack vs cultist: 1D20+13 = [19]+13 = 32
1D8+7 = [5]+7 = 12
1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26
1D8+7 = [8]+7 = 15


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> TL;DR: Maur does 27 B damage to the cultist (and feels sorry for not having high crit range weapon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Brutus, go help the others. These doors aren't quite built with you in mind."
> 
> Maur advances, following the cultist in. "Caerth, can you hold few heartbeats more? That is how long this one has in him."
> Those words are followed with lightning quick double-strike with his heavy hammer, crushing puny magical protections of the puny c-raven god.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Full attack vs cultist: 1D20+13 = [19]+13 = 32
> 1D8+7 = [5]+7 = 12
> 1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26
> 1D8+7 = [8]+7 = 15



The cultist tries in vain to block Maur's hammer strikes but his shield cracks in half and so does his arm. The second blow to his chest send him to the floor of the unholy room.

"Curses," The prelate says with grim realization.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth grins wickedly at the prelates predicament, and the half-orc once more takes a few stabs at the cultist with his impressive spear. 

His first thrust hits the prelate, although the wound is not that bad. Trying for a more brutal follow-up, however, the druid trades too much precision for power, and the spear misses any meaningful part of his enemy.









*OOC:*


Full Attack: 
1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28 (hit?)
for 1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10 damage
1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14 (miss)
for 1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14 damage


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth grins wickedly at the prelates predicament, and the half-orc once more takes a few stabs at the cultist with his impressive spear.
> 
> His first thrust hits the prelate, although the wound is not that bad. Trying for a more brutal follow-up, however, the druid trades too much precision for power, and the spear misses any meaningful part of his enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Full Attack:
> 1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28 (hit?)
> for 1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10 damage
> 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14 (miss)
> for 1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14 damage



The prelate tries to shrug off Caerth's strike. The half-orc druid can tell the man seems to be considering his options. He hadn't expected the other cultists to fall so easily.

Out in the hallway, Quinn picks himself off the ground, his face red. He moves forward in hopes of cutting off one possible escape route for the the approaching cultist. Wieland moves next to Brutus where Quinn was a moment ago. He holds up the light for the big ex-gladiator.

In the room, the prelate decides against trying to cast another spell and strikes back at Caerth with his heavy mace. The blow catches the druid's shoulder with a glancing blow. Then the prelate moves diagonally towards the corner of the room to make his stand. He knows not to let Caerth and Maur flank him, it seems.

"Let us see who meets Death first, shall we?"

Brutus silently wishes he hadn't thrown his axe. Now, he is forced to draw his punching dagger and charge the cultist with a lesser weapon. The young half-ogre rushes forward past Quinn and screams a challenge to the cultist. He nearly trips on a loose flagstone and faceplants onto the floor. He manages to right himself halfway down the corridor but his attack simply deflects off the cultist's shield.

*"Lad, you need to be more careful!"* Quinn yells at him.

The cultist counters with his mace against the inexperienced half-ogre. The blow is nearly as feeble as Brutus's had been. The cultist swears a curse at the half-ogre in the name of his goddess.

Aureus moves into the room, deftly stepping over one of the dead cultists. She quickly scans the room and sees the prelate near Caerth. She takes aim with her bow and prepares to fire a single arrow. She misjudges her footing due to the slickness of the floor due to Maur's spell. She goes down in a heap of angry fur and her bow slides across the floor past the brazier. *"Furballs!"*

Timmins moves up next to Wieland and takes aim at the cultist fighting Brutus. He aims carefully to make sure not to hit the half-ogre and te light is just enough for his aim to be true. The arrow slices across the cultist's cheek. Meridith follows Timmins' lead but moves closer to the enemy. Her shot isn't as precise and it embeds in the ceiling.









*OOC:*


*Villains*
Prelate: 1D20+8 = [10]+8 = 18; 1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5 (hit)
Pritchard [Cultist] - Heavy mace: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6; 1D8+1 = [7]+1 = 8 (miss)

*Heroes*
Brutus - Charge with Punching Dagger: 1D20+12 = [2]+12 = 14
1D4+7 = [4]+7 = 11 (miss) 
Aureus - Composite Longbow: 1D20+13 = [1]+13 = 14; 1D8+3 = [1]+3 = 4 (critical miss) 
Timmins - Shortbow: 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22 -4=18; 1D6-1 = [5]-1 = 4 (hit)
Timmins - 20% Miss Chance: 1D100 = [23] = 23
Meridith - Shortbow (20% Miss Chance): 1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20 -4= 16; 1D6+1 = [2]+1 = 3; 1D100 = [1] = 1 (miss)


----------



## Scotley

Phar moves to where he can get a clear shot and intones a spell. His dextruous fingers weave complext patterns in the blink of an eye and he ends by pointing an extended index finger at the prelate. Bolts of force race from his fingertips, visible only as a distortion in the air, to strike unerringly. 

OOC: Magic Missile 
Magic Missiles: 4D4+4 = [1, 3, 2, 3]+4 = 13


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar moves to where he can get a clear shot and intones a spell. His dextruous fingers weave complext patterns in the blink of an eye and he ends by pointing an extended index finger at the prelate. Bolts of force race from his fingertips, visible only as a distortion in the air, to strike unerringly.
> 
> OOC: Magic Missile
> Magic Missiles: 4D4+4 = [1, 3, 2, 3]+4 = 13



Standing over one of the fallen cultists, Phar's spell comes into effect and the bolts slam into the prelate's chest. The evil cleric's smug demeanor fades even more as the foes arrayed against him continues to rise.


----------



## Neurotic

Armor unlocks as he takes his first steps and slightly pushes Caerth aside into the wall as he moves through. Calling upon Moradin, he _smites_ the prelate, hoping to end this quickly.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: next to the prelate directly through Caerth
Attack: 
Smite attack vs prelate; damage: 1D20+13+1 = [4]+13+1 = 18
1D8+7+7 = [2]+7+7 = 16
 - eh, low attack, low damage, hopefully enough not to waste smite


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Armor unlocks as he takes his first steps and slightly pushes Caerth aside into the wall as he moves through. Calling upon Moradin, he _smites_ the prelate, hoping to end this quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Move: next to the prelate directly through Caerth
> Attack:
> Smite attack vs prelate; damage: 1D20+13+1 = [4]+13+1 = 18
> 1D8+7+7 = [2]+7+7 = 16
> - eh, low attack, low damage, hopefully enough not to waste smite



The prelate reacts quickly and raises his shield to block Maur's hammer swing. This is not a foe that is going to go down easily.

Outside in the corridor, Brutus sees two more cultists coming around the corridor and into the fight. The foes are too far away for the others to see clearly, so the young half-ogre shouts out, "two more are coming at me!"

*OOC:* End of Round Five


----------



## Knightfall

*Angus MacKillan Enters The Fray*
Angus brushes the dust and grime off his clothes as he nears the rough stone stairs that lead down into the second level of the evil temple. He already hates this place. The tower above was a mess of debris and horrible smells. There was burnt flesh and blood from a fight and the passageway up to the tower from the grotto entrance had been precarious for someone of his size. Once he got down through the damnable trap door, he found a wide bridge over a chasm and several corridors that confused him.

Aeron had tried to guide him through what the old human's pupil had told him above the cultist's lair. The hedge druid had gotten some of the details wrong but eventually Angus came across the right passage. He had been forewarned about some sort of trap on the stones, near the top of the stairs, so the large Harqualian centaur ranger carefully makes his way down.

Then he stops. There is a shadowy light beyond a tight passage with an open door. But what really makes him pause is the sounds of battle from somewhere beyond the doorway. His keen eyes are able to see another open doorway 20 feet away. The light grows brighter beyond that doorway, which has no door. Angus can make out broken pieces of wood on the floor near the second door. It seems Aeron's pupil and his allies are fighting for their lives.

Then he hears an echoing voice call out, *"Two more are coming at me!"

OOC:* @Tellerian Hawke, welcome to the game!


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> The prelate reacts quickly and raises his shield to block Maur's hammer swing. This is not a foe that is going to go down easily.












*OOC:*


I couldn't charge for additional bonus  bad luck


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*OOC:*



*OUT-OF-TURN ROLEPLAYING POST:*







To the party's surprise, the metallic, "clip-clop" of a shod horse can be heard nearby, as well as a man's voice, mumbling something, just before a loud, crashing noise is heard!



Spoiler: Listen check DC 20 + Dhaoninean Language required to read this spoiler



*Unknown man grumbles in Dhaoninean:* "Aeron, Lady M love ye, but ye're gunta owe ma one after this one! Look at these pitiful, little doors! Are these cultists all wee folk? A' naiver seen tha like! A' hope a kin fine this Caerth quickly, these tight confines 'r makin' ma testy. Damn it all, these tinae doors! ... A' be hearin' the ring o' steel ahaid... time for a wee song, thain.."



The crashing sounds are coming from around the corner, where the summoned boar had previously broken down the door. There is a loud, angry grunt, and suddenly, everyone in the hallway sees the broken door (which had been still barely clinging to its hinges) FLY into the northernmost east wall, smashing into FLINDERS, as if thrown by a great force! Somehow, you can tell that the "grunt" had a Dhaoninean inflection to it... but how? And why? What in the Nine Hells was a Dhaoninean Clansman   doing HERE?



Spoiler: Location of smashed door.










After the raucus settles, the clip-clopping becomes evenly-paced, and a loud, clear, barritone, Dhaoninean voice can be heard, SINGING! The Clansman has yet to come into view, but that is about to change, momentarily...


_Lay me doon in the caul caul groon
Whaur afore monie mair huv gaun

Lay me doon in the caul caul groon
Whaur afore monie mair huv gaun

When they come a wull staun ma groon
Staun ma groon al nae be afraid..._


----------



## Knightfall

For a moment,, Caerth thinks he hears singing. but he shakes his head and concentrates on putting down the prelate. He steps next to Maur and strikes out twice with his spear. He nearly skewers the man with the first strike but the cultist blocks the strike with his shield. The half-orc druid's second strike is ruined by the spear's butt end grazing the statue of the demonic goddess.

"Malotoch protects me," the prelate says, emboldened.

*OOC:* 5-foot step and then full attack.

Caerth - Full Attack with +1 spear: 1D20+11 = [9]+11 = 20 (miss)
1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14 (miss)
1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10
1D8+7 = [8]+7 = 15


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn clearly hears a voice singing from somewhere behind him, but with Angus in peril, he moves forward with his spiked chain to fight alongside the young half-ogre. He moves to the edge of the shadowy light and lashes out at the figure standing in front of Brutus. The spiked weapon slips past the cultist's defense and raze his chest and right shouder.

*"Wieland, move forward with at light!"* Quinn orders. *"And someone figure out where that singing is coming from!"*

The young guard of Carnell instinctively follows Quinn's orders and moves forward just far enough for the torch light to bathe both Brutus and Quinn in illumination. Beyond them, he can see two cultists in the shadowy light beyond.









*OOC:*


Quinn - Spiked Chain Attack: 1D20+15 = [16]+15 = 31; 2D4+7 = [1, 3]+7 = 11 (hit!) | 20% Miss Chance: 1D100 = [64] = 64






In the brazier room, the prelate strikes back at the half-orc druid with his heavy mace, but the blow is awkward and misses Caerth.

*OOC:* Prelate - Attack Caerth with Heavy Mace (fighting defensively): 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11; 1D8+4 = [2]+4 = 6 (miss)

Brutus's eyes gleam in the light. His eyes allow him to clearly see the cultist in front of him. The young warrior stabs out with his punching dagger, but the cultist manages to block the strike with his shield and counterstrikes. Brutus avoids the powerful swing.









*OOC:*


Brutus - Punching Dagger: 1D20+10 = [8]+10 = 18; 1D4+7 = [1]+7 = 8 (miss)
Pritchard [Cultist] - Heavy mace (fighting defensively): 1D20 = [19] = 19
(miss)






In the brazier room, Aureus quickly picks herself off the floor and moves towards her bow. She scoops up the weapon and checks it over to make sure it is still sound. The bowstring is wet. She'll have to let it dry before using it again. She curses her bad luck.

Timmins listens to the song coming from behind him. He turns to face what might come, although he's not sure what is coming towards them. "Ho there! Be ye friend or foe? Mark my words, we have the numbers to stand against ye!" He yells out to the singer. He motions for Meridith to back him up.

She moves next to the old fighter and keep her bow ready to fire at anything coming out of the shadows near the broken door the dire boar burst through.



Spoiler: DM Only



*OOC:* Timmins - Sense Motive (Hunch): 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:* @Tellerian Hawke sent his post to me through Facebook so that when I was ready to post, I could just add it in in the right place.

*Angus muses inwardly, his thoughts on strategy:* ~They doona ken a'am comin'. A' naed tae announce meself. Laet 'em know a'am a fraend. Maybe a laence chaerge es nae tha thin ta laed wit. Whare'd a' put ma bow?~

*As Angus comes around the corner, he ends his song abruptly, and says in a loud, clear, commanding voice, as he drops his lance and shield, and knocks an arrow into his bow:* "A'am Angus MacKillan, adoopted sen of tha chaef of Clan MacKillan, close fraend an' ally of tha haedge wizard, Aeron! A'am haer ta serve his pupil, Caerth, and ta put doon ever' blasted crow cultist an' theese cursed place! Look sharp, lad! Aencoming!"

Everyone in the hallway is shocked to see a Harqualian Centaur, holding a massive, compound bow, aiming it at the long end of the hallway!

Brutus spares a glance backward, for a mere moment, and sees Angus aiming his bow in his general direction. In an effort to heed the Centaur's warning, Brutus ducks his head momentarily, the way a boxer would to duck a haymaker!



Spoiler: Game Mechanics Stuff



*SEQUENCE OF ACTIONS:*

Angus will take a standard action (Move and attack once.)

*Move Action:* Angus will move forward to the corner of the hallway. (Movement cost: Base 30 ft., + 10 ft. for moving through two tight doorways = 40 ft. total move cost. Angus' move = 70 ft.) When he reaches this position, he will drop his lance and shield (in the same square he's standing in) and draw his bow (this counts as part of the 40 ft. move action.)

*Attack Action:* Angus will fire once at Pritchard.
Ranged Attack With STR Bow vs. Pritchard: 1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27
*DISTANCE:* Short (Less than 110 ft.)
*FIRING INTO MELEE (-4):* 23
*Angus hits AC 23.* Does that hit? *| DM: Yes!

DAMAGE:*
Arrow Damage: 1D8+4 = [8]+4 = 12
*12 Points Damage.*



The arrow finds its way over the heads of Timmins, Meridith, Wieland, Brutus, and Quinn. At this distance, Angus cannot see the look of shock on the cultist's face. Brutus laughs.

*"Nice shot Meridith,"* Quinn calls out, his mind clearly on the foes in front of him.

"That wasn't me," she says with her eyes wide in both wonder and fear. Her hands are shaking as she isn't sure whether to fire or not.

Timmins puts a hand on her bow and tells her to lower it. He says to Angus, "We will need proof of what ye say, but after the fight is won. Agreed?"


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus smiles back at Timmins, not understanding his exact words, but gathering the  general meaning, nonetheless. His reply is in thick Dhaoninean:* "Agraed."


----------



## Neurotic

Maurs armor locks in place again as he takes his position next to the prelate.

"Malotoch protects up to a point."
_thud_ down comes the hammer
"After which you are crow food. Maybe it is time to consider that other gods offer mercy when asked for?"
_thud_ back comes the hammer with another dent in prelates bones.



Spoiler: Actions



Free: +2 AC from locking armor

Full attack vs prelate: 1D20+13 = [12]+13 = 25
1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14
1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23
1D8+7 = [5]+7 = 12


----------



## Scotley

Phar nocks an arrow and lets fly at the prelate with a well placed shot. Then he speaks loudly enough to carry over the battle in the language of Centaurs, *"Well met Clansman, I am Phar and I know of your people. You are far from home as well. Help us win this battle and we will talk." *

OOC:
Bow shot and damage: 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23
1D8+2 = [4]+2 = 6


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar nocks an arrow and lets fly at the prelate with a well placed shot. Then he speaks loudly enough to carry over the battle in the language of Centaurs, *"Well met Clansman, I am Phar and I know of your people. You are far from home as well. Help us win this battle and we will talk." *
> 
> OOC:
> Bow shot and damage: 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23
> 1D8+2 = [4]+2 = 6



The arrow catches the edge of the prelate's shield and then slices across the man's neck. The wound isn't deep but blood trickles.



Neurotic said:


> Maurs armor locks in place again as he takes his position next to the prelate.
> 
> "Malotoch protects up to a point."
> _thud_ down comes the hammer
> "After which you are crow food. Maybe it is time to consider that other gods offer mercy when asked for?"
> _thud_ back comes the hammer with another dent in prelates bones.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Free: +2 AC from locking armor
> 
> Full attack vs prelate: 1D20+13 = [12]+13 = 25
> 1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14
> 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23
> 1D8+7 = [5]+7 = 12



The first hammer strike cracks the man's shield bearing shoulder, which causes his arm to slump down to his waist. Unable to lift it up to block the second hammer strike, the prelate is thudded to the floor. The hammer hits directly on the man's breastbone and Maur hears a loud crack. The prelate tries to cry out in pain but can't get any air. He drops his mace and clutches at his chest before falling to his knees then sideways to slump against the wall.

He smiles wickedly at Maur and shakes his head, 'no'.


----------



## Knightfall

The newest foes move towards Quinn and Brutus. One strikes out with his mace at Quinn, but the ex-gladiator easily avoids the blow. The other stops 15 ft. from the young warrior and mumbles divine words to Malotoch. He directs a fearful gaze at the half-ogre and tries to sap Brutus's will. The half-ogre easily shrugs off the magic. He growls at the man but keeps his focus on the other foe in front of him.









*OOC:*


Cultist #6 - Attacks Quinn: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7; 1D8+1 = [1]+1 = 2 (miss)

Cultist #7 casts cause fear at Brutus...
Brutus - Will Saving Throw (DC 14): 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20 (saves)






*End of Round Six*


----------



## Neurotic

"Caerth, Aureus, check the statue and the brazier. We don't want more surprises from our back. I'll go help the others."
Maur rushes out of the room leaving his companions with the corpse. Rushing through by Phar, he dings his shield into already damaged doorway helping him change direction into the corridor without so much as slowing down. The loose stones fall in a pattering rain behind him as armored juggernaut comes down toward the cultists.

"Moooraaadiiinn!"



Spoiler: Actions



Free: speech
Double move into the corridor toward the cultists (RUN action)



OOC: giving NPCs something to do and doing too much zealotry


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> "Caerth, Aureus, check the statue and the brazier. We don't want more surprises from our back. I'll go help the others."



Caerth scowls at Maur's 'orders'. _I have no desire to sideline myself_, he thinks. He rushes from the room before Maur can object. He steps out of the room, notes the centaur with a raised eyebrow, and moves through Timmins to prepare for any onslaught that may appear. Even with Wieland standing ten feet in front of him with the torch, he can clearly see the three foes arrayed against Brutus and Quinn down the corridor.

Quinn holds his position and whips his spiked chain at the cultist in front of him twice. The ex-gladiator's skill at close-quarters fighting is on display for those that can see. the spiked chain tears into the cultist's legs and then his shoulder. The man cries in pain and looks hesitant as whether to stand and fight or flee.

*"You will not win,"* Quinn boasts. *"I have faced dozens in the arena at once. Even two dozen of yours will not be enough to stand against me, let alone us. Surrender and you might be spared the noose for your crimes."*

Wieland watches the man fight with respect. He holds the torch up high with one hand while making sure he has a firm grip on his sickle with the other. He hears them only seconds before they come into view out of the side corridor. "Damn it! More of them! Quinn, watch out! They're trying to flank us!"

The guard warning comes a moment too late. One of the cultists manages to round the corner and put himself right behind Quinn. Two others are soon standing in front of the side corridor blocking anyone from heading in that direction. Wieland drops the torch of the floor next to him and works to unsling his shield from his back.

*"Brutus, put that one down! Quickly!"* Quinn yells.

Brutus lashes out with his punching dagger at the wounded cultist in front of him and the man crumples to the floor. The blade pierced his gut. "Ha! Got him!"

*"Great lad! Don't get cocky!"*

In the brazier room, Aureus watches Caerth rush out of the room despite Maur's suggestion. She decides the dwarf might have a point. She begins to search the statue, brazier, and the rest of the room. The last thing the group needs is for something to animate and attack them from behind. She quickly determines that neither of them appears to be animated objects and soon she's hunting for secret passages.

Both Timmins and Meridith take aim at the cultist that moves to flank Quinn. The old warriors shots find only the floor and the wall next to the cultist. The first shot was closer to hitting Wieland. Meridith's shot is right on target and soon there is an arrow embedded in the man's arse.

He yelps in shock. Meridith can't help but laugh.









*OOC:*


*Heroes*
Quinn - Spiked Chain (Full Attack): 1D20+15 = [7]+15 = 22; 1D20+10 = [10]+10 = 20
2D4+7 = [2, 3]+7 = 12; 2D4+7 = [2, 2]+7 = 11 (two hits!)
Brutus - Punching Dagger: 1D20+10 = [14]+10 = 24
1D4+7 = [1]+7 = 8 (hit)
Aureus - Search Check: 1D20+10 = [6]+10 = 16
Timmins - Shortbow: 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9 -4 = 5; 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20 - 4 = 16
1D6-1 = [3]-1 = 2; 1D6-1 = [2]-1 = 1 (both miss)
Meridith - Shortbow: 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25 -4 = 21
1D6+1 = [3]+1 = 4 (hit)

*Villains*
The three cultists double move, so they don't attack this round. Quinn is now flanked. The cultist named Pritchard doesn't get a chance to attack before Brutus's attack.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: Game Mechanics Stuff



Free action = drop bow in current square.
Move action = retrieve lance and shield.
Move action = move into position marked "A" below.
Thus, Angus's action this round is essentially to make a double move.









			
				Phar said:
			
		

> *Phar nocks an arrow and lets fly at the prelate with a well placed shot. Then he speaks loudly enough to carry over the battle in the language of Centaurs,*"Well met Clansman, I am Phar and I know of your people. You are far from home as well. Help us win this battle and we will talk."




Angus drops his bow, and once again picks up the lance and shield. He begins to casually make his way down the hallway, saying "Pardon," and "Excuse me, lass (lad)," as he goes.

*As he is moving, Angus exclaims, in Dhaoninian,* "Aaargh! I ken I shunna waent fer the bow. Too maeny people aen ma way. Get ready, ma baerd-brained fraends, A'am comin' tae make ye answer fer ye crimes!"

Moving further, Angus changes his tone, as he switches languages to reply to Phar.

*Angus replies, in Centaur, which sounds different from what he had been speaking,* "Well met, indeed. I am Angus Alexander MacKillan, adopted son of the chief of Clan MacKillan. I am sent from Aeron; I am his longtime, trusted ally and friend. I come to be of service to his apprentice, Caerth. I must say, the foes abound down here, but there's hardly any room to move! But no matter, it will all work out the same... Oh, look, more playmates!"

Angus eyes the approaching cultists in the side passage with ire in his eyes.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus drops his bow, and once again picks up the lance and shield. He begins to casually make his way down the hallway, saying "Pardon," and "Excuse me, lass (lad)," as he goes.
> 
> *As he is moving, Angus exclaims, in Dhaoninian,* "Aaargh! I ken I shunna waent fer the bow. Too maeny people aen ma way. Get ready, ma baerd-brained fraends, A'am comin' tae make ye answer fer ye crimes!"
> 
> Moving further, Angus changes his tone, as he switches languages to reply to Phar.
> 
> *Angus replies, in Centaur, which sounds different from what he had been speaking,* "Well met, indeed. I am Angus Alexander MacKillan, adopted son of the chief of Clan MacKillan. I am sent from Aeron; I am his longtime, trusted ally and friend. I come to be of service to his apprentice, Caerth. I must say, the foes abound down here, but there's hardly any room to move! But no matter, it will all work out the same... Oh, look, more playmates!"
> 
> Angus eyes the approaching cultists in the side passage with ire in his eyes.



The two cultists are shocked to see the centaur. One is completely slack-jawed while the other tries to slam his mace against Angus's side. The four-legged ranger easily blocks the feeble attack.

A moment later, Angus watches two flashes of fire streak out and scorch the two cultists. Both yelp in pain and surprise. The magic rays came from behind the centaur. He can see that the elf who introduced himself as Phar has moved out into the corridor. He has a satisfied look on his face.

*OOC:* Attack rolls for Phar are posted on the OOC thread.



Neurotic said:


> "Caerth, Aureus, check the statue and the brazier. We don't want more surprises from our back. I'll go help the others."
> Maur rushes out of the room leaving his companions with the corpse. Rushing through by Phar, he dings his shield into already damaged doorway helping him change direction into the corridor without so much as slowing down. The loose stones fall in a pattering rain behind him as armored juggernaut comes down toward the cultists.
> 
> "Moooraaadiiinn!"



As Maur moves out into the corridor, he notes that Phar is already ahead of him. The paragon elf moved incredibly quick. Maur can tell the elf has just finished casting a spell.

More surprising is the large centaur standing in the corridor ahead of him just in front of Wieland. He isn't sure what to make of the four-legged newcomer. He did hear a strange voice just before he moved out into the corridor but he hadn't expected a centaur from the Northlands!

Angus watches as another cultist steps forward and attacks the half-ogre in front of him. (Angus is a bit surprised at Brutus's size.) The mace strike comes close but the warrior avoids the blow. The cultist in front of the warrior with the spiked-chain carefully casts a healing spell on himself. Angus watches as the magic closes several of the man's wounds.









*OOC:*


Cultist - Attacks Brutus: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19
1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5 (miss)
Cultist - Concentration check (DC 17): 1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18
Cultist - Cure Moderate Wounds: 2D8+4 = [6, 8]+4 = 18







*END OF ROUND SEVEN*


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Seven Begins!*
Caerth moves aside for the large centaur, not wanting to get stepped on. He wonders why a Northlands centaurs has come to aid them. Then he hears the centaur say Aeron's name. The half-orc druid does remember Aeron telling him about the four-legged people and that he once traveled in the northern lands. Still, the group should be cautious. Caerth can feel _Kang_ pushing against his mind.

Soon, Maur is standing next to him. The dwarf seems perplexed by the centaur's presence too. He also notes that Phar is now standing in front of him. The elf can move quickly and quietly when he chooses to do so.

He turns his attention back to the cultists. Too far for his spear. While he is loath to let go of it, he knows he'll have better luck with his bow. He pulls out his bow and fires a single shot at the cultist facing Brutus. There is just enough space for the shot and the arrow finds its mark. The shaft sinks deep into the cultist's shoulder. Nearly a perfect hit!

Caerth grins wickedly.


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:* Sent to me through Facebook.


			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> *"Cease and desist your debauchery, confess your crimes and accept proper judgement!"* Quinn proclaims in a firm voice.
> 
> He and the scimitar move in spiritual agreement as he aims to sever the weapon (or right) hand of his present opponent.



Quinn has to let his spiked chain drop to the floor of the corridor, but with a fluid motion he unsheathes _Cruel Justice_ and attacks with purpose. He invokes the blade's unique ability and aims for the cultist's mace-wielding hand. The intelligent scimitar's power shines with its light and the cultist loses his hand and mace onto the floor.

He screams in pain and drops his shield, as he clutches at the stump of his right hand. There is almost no blood. The magic of the blade has cauterized the wound.

*"You bastard!"* He yells at Quinn.

_"You reap what you sow!"_ The voice of Cruel Justice resounds in the corridor. magical light flashes out from the blade, increasing the visual range for Quinn and Brutus.









*OOC:*


Quinn - Attacking with Cruel Justice (attempt to sever hand [DC 17]): 1D20+13 = [4]+13 = 17; 1D6+5 = [5]+5 = 10 (hit!)
Cultist - Reflex Save: 1D20+4 = [12]+4 = 16 (failed)

Quinn is no longer flanked.


----------



## Knightfall

Wieland finds himself behind the centaur but he still has a shot at the cultist at the corner of the corridor. It will have to be a perfect strike with his sickle, as the wall could block his attack. He slashes out with the crescent blade. The blade doesn't hit the wall but the cultist leans away from the strike.

*"Kill the centaur!"* The cultist standing behind Quinn says to his allies. *"Quickly!"* He tries to bring his heavy mace down on Quinn's back, but the big ex-gladiator shifts away at the last second. *"I'm going to have my hands full with this one!"*

The cultist Wieland attacked tries to cast a spell with Angus as his target. But, he is distracted by Wieland's attempt to slice his head off and the spell fizzles. "Damn!"

The other cultist looks at the centaur and decides this is a foe he's going to need fear. He steps back 5 feet and casts a spell on himself. Angus watches as a magical shield of energy appears around the cultist almost like a second skin.

*"That's not what I meant!"*

"Wait a second," Brutus says to himself. His hand goes to the heavy mace that Aureus gave him to help smash the altar. It's still on his belt. He unties it and shifts his stance so he can exchange it and his punching dagger. He bashes down with the heavy mace with his strong hand. his blow gets past the cultist's shield but it is only a glancing blow.

Both Timmins and Meridith continue to fire arrows into the melee, carefully. Both miss their targets, although Timmins comes close to hitting the cultist menacing Brutus.









*OOC:*


*Allies*
Wieland - Attacks with Sickle: 1D20+10 = [10]+10 = 20; 1D6+4 = [5]+4 = 9 (miss)
Brutus - Attacks with Heavy Mace: 1D20+10 = [12]+10 = 22; 1D8+7 = [1]+7 = 8 (hit!)
Timmins - Shortbow (Full Attack): 1D20+7-4 = [13]+7-4 = 16; 1D20+2-4 = [6]+2-4 = 4
1D6-1 = [6]-1 = 5; 1D6-1 = [4]-1 = 3 (misses)
Meridith - Shortbow: 1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18 - 4 = 14
1D6+1 = [5]+1 = 6 (miss)

*Enemies*
Cultist Attacks Quinn (Two Point Power Attack): 1D20+2 = [11]+2 = 13; 1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11 (miss)
Cultist - Concentration check (DC 16): 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8 (failed)
Cultist takes a 5-foot step back and casts _Shield of Faith_ on himself.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus rears up, towering above the cultists menacingly, with contempt in his eyes.



Spoiler: Game Mechanics Stuff



*POSSIBLE CRIT:*
Lance Attack: 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29
 

*MAYBE A CRIT?*
Confirmation roll for crit: 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15


*Damage:*
Rolling 6d6, counting every two as damage dice, to make this go more quickly: 6D6 = [3, 5, 3, 5, 1, 2] = 19


Ok, so Angus does 2d6+5 with a normal hit, and 6d6+15 with a critical hit. The die rolls came out to: (3,5) (3,5) (1,2).

*First Set:* 3+5+5 = 13 pts.
*Second Set:* (Crit Only): 3+5+5 = 13 pts.
*Third Set:* (Crit Only): 1+2+5 = 8 pts.

*So if 15 crits, then the cultist takes 34 pts. damage.*
(If it doesn't the cultist takes 13 pts. damage.)

*SHIELD: MAYBE A HIT?*
Shield Bash Attack Roll: 1D20+10 = [6]+10 = 16
 

*If that hits, here's the damage:*
Shield Bash Damage For Angus: 1D8+6 = [7]+6 = 13


*So if the shield hits, total damage cultist takes is:* Either *26 pts. (No crit) *or *47 pts. (With Crit.)*



*Angus scowls at the cultist, saying, in Dhaoninian:* "Praypaer ta maet yer maeker, ye little twit!"

As he says this, his drives his lance down hard into the cultist, following immediately with a brutal bash from his heavy, mithral shield.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus rears up, towering above the cultists menacingly, with contempt in his eyes.
> 
> *Angus scowls at the cultist, saying, in Dhaoninian:* "Praypaer ta maet yer maeker, ye little twit!"
> 
> As he says this, his drives his lance down hard into the cultist, following immediately with a brutal bash from his heavy, mithral shield.



The cultist tries in vain to block the centaur's lance strike but Angus's knocks the man's shield away before it slices deep into the man's side. The fragmented shield helped keep the blow from piecing the man's skull, however. He manages to raise it again to block Angus's shield bash.

Phar steps forward and follows up Angus's lance and shield attacks with another volley of scorching rays. He aims for the same two cultists. The first cultist isn't able to protect himself after blocking Angus's shield bash and the ray pierces the man's chest. He goes down in blood and flames.

The second ray scorches the other cultist through the spellcaster's Shield of Faith. He reels in pain and there is a look of doubt in his eyes. "Too strong," he mumbles to himself.









*OOC:*


The lance strike is not a critical and the shield bash is a miss.

Phar - Scorching Ray (x2): 1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19
1D20+8 = [10]+8 = 18
4D6 = [4, 1, 5, 4] = 14
4D6 = [2, 1, 5, 6] = 14 (hits!)

Angus can hear the cultist's mumbled words on a successful Listen check (DC 15). The roll is made with a -10 due to battle noise.


----------



## Knightfall

Angus, Brutus, and Quinn all see more foes come around the corner from the end of the southern corridor. While they are dressed in the same garb as the other cultists, each one carries a crossbow. The first cultist considers firing at Brutus, but he instead aims for Angus. Another comes up right behind him to his right and fires his crossbow at Quinn. The third takes aim at Brutus. The three cultists move and fire in unison.

The first shot goes wild into the ceiling as the man has his foot slip slightly as he tries to ready himself to shoot. The second cultist's shot scores a glancing strike on Quinn's sword arm. The third cultist catches the young half-ogre unaware. The shot hits him squarely in the chest. He groans in pain as he stares at the shaft sticking out on the right side o his chest.









*OOC:*


Cultists with Light Crossbows: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7; 1D8 = [4] = 4
1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24; 1D8 = [2] = 2
1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25; 1D8 = [6] = 6 (miss, miss, and hit!)

Cultists with Light Crossbows (Confirm Criticals): 1D20+5-4 = [15]+5-4 = 16
1D8 = [7] = 7
1D20+5-4 = [3]+5-4 = 4
1D8 = [6] = 6

I forgot to add the -4 for firing into melee so the 7 is a 3, the 24 is a 20, and the 25 is a 21. Both of the attacks against Quinn and Brutus are critical threats. But neither is confirmed. Quinn takes 2 points of damage and Brutus takes 6 points of damage.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur continues his thunderous advance. Using Angus' mass as help in changing direction, he ducks under the hooves appearing (relatively) suddenly in front of the cultist in the side hall.

"Moradin's judgement awaits!"
Maur slams the hammer down on the cultist, his feeble armor and feeble faith no match for the hammer moved by one of the faithful.

OOC: Maur is poor healer, his healing spells are all touch, so tell me if someone is about to drop



Spoiler: Actions



Move: Down, down, down, diagonally right-down, ending up just on the right of Angus (is possible he would actually stand over the fallen cultist, but I believe it is difficult terrain?)

Standard: Warhammer attack vs cultist in the side hall; damage: 1D20+13 = [9]+13 = 22;
1D8+7 = [2]+7 = 9


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur continues his thunderous advance. Using Angus' mass as help in changing direction, he ducks under the hooves appearing (relatively) suddenly in front of the cultist in the side hall.
> 
> "Moradin's judgement awaits!"
> Maur slams the hammer down on the cultist, his feeble armor and feeble faith no match for the hammer moved by one of the faithful.
> 
> OOC: Maur is poor healer, his healing spells are all touch, so tell me if someone is about to drop



The man reels in pain from the blow. Maur can tell he has almost no more fight left in him. His eyes are wide.

*"Hirasean!"* Maur hears a voice ring out back in the corridor.

Quinn and Angus can see the farthest cultist down the southern corridor with his hand raised in a fist. He is looking to his right. He yells again, *"Hirasean!"*

All of the cultists begin chanting the word in unison. *"Hirasean! Hirasean! Hirasean!"*

The one-handed cultist on the floor, however, begins to laugh manically. He draws his dagger with his off hand and slashes out with it at Quinn. It is a feeble strike.

The other cultist standing next to him raises his mace and tries to bash in Brutus's skull. Quinn and the young half-ogre can see a renewed confidence in the man's eyes. His renewed faith seems to improve his fighting skills and his mace slams against Brutus's left shoulder. The young man yelps in pain.

*"Brutus! Fall back!"* Timmins orders.

In the side corridor, Maur watches as the fear fades from his foe's eyes. He begins to chant with the others.

*"Hirasean! Hirasean! Hirasean!"*









*OOC:*


Cultist - Dagger attack while prone: 1D20-4 = [5]-4 = 1; 1D4 = [3] = 3 (miss)
Cultist - Attacks Brutus: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24; 1D8+1 = [3]+1 = 4 (critical threat)
Cultist - Confirm Critical: 1D20+4 = [12]+4 = 16; 1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7 (not a crit.)

Maur - Heal Check: 1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18

Maur can tell (hear really) that Brutus has taken some hits and the dwarven cleric noticed that Timmins is nursing some old wounds from the previous fight, as he passed the older man in the corridor. Caerth looks like he's taken a few hits, although it didn't look too bad in Maur's eye while he was standing next to the druid. 






*End of Round Seven*


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Eight: The Fight Continues*
Caerth listens to the chanting cultists and knows who or whatever is coming will be a challenging opponent. "No time to waste," he says. He fires a shot from his composite longbow down the corridor at the closest of the cultist crossbowmen. Unfortunately, there are too many bodies between him and his foes.

*OOC:* Caerth - Composite Longbow (cultist has soft cover): 1D20+10 = [3]+10 = 13
1D8+5 = [1]+5 = 6 (miss)

I forgot that the PCs and their allies, as well as the cultists should have a +4 to AC versus ranged attacks for soft cover. Hmm, that means that Quinn from last round was actually a miss since 20 doesn't hit AC 23. So, Quinn didn't take two points of damage last round. The Nat 20 vs. Brutus still counts though.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn simply attacks  the cultist [to his north]  with cruel justice now that he has the one who tried to flank him. His gladiatorial training takes over as he deals with the present threat .. .. .. .. ..



The first attack with the magical blade cuts the cultist deep in the torso. It was close to a killing blow. Quinn is amazed that the man can get his shield raised to block Quinn's second strike. Blood drains out of the man's face and out of the deep wound.

_"Justice!"_ The magical blade yells. _"The guilty will be punished!"_

Wieland seizes the opportunity to slip past Angus's flank and the corner to stand next to Maur. The young guard slashes out with his sickle at the cultist in front of the dwarf. The slash catches the man off guard and he goes down in a heap.

The foe skewered by Quinn carefully begins to cast a spell to heal himself. He puts all of his focus on making sure Quinn can't take his life as he tries to close the wound inflicted by Cruel Justice. The worst of the wound knits together so that the man's blood stops pouring out, but Quinn can tell the wound isn't completely healed.

"Must hold out, for Hirasean. For Malotoch," the man says to himself.

Brutus steadies the mace and swings it at his foe's head with full force. At the same time, he tries to slam the punching dagger into the man's side. The cultist manages to block both attacks with his shield.

Aureus finds that the statue is just a statue, so she moves to unite with her allies. She moves quickly and is soon standing next to Caerth. "What was that chanting?" She asks.

"More enemies coming," the half-orc druid replies. "Get ready."

The hutaakan rogue nods.

Timmins ponders whether or not he'd be more effective up front, but he knows too many bodies bunched together makes for an easy tage for the spellcaster. He fires two more shots with his bow, hoping for better luck. His luck fails him and so does the bow in his hands. The first shot skids in between Angus's legs. As he lines up the second shot, the bow creaks and then snaps in half as he is about to let loose the arrow.

*"Damn!"*

Far down at the end of the southern corridor, a tall man decked out in chainmail and wielding a wicked looking longsword comes around the corner moves directly toward Quinn. He looks at the man on his knees with one hand. "Get up, Thomke! Get out of my way, or I'll kill you myself!"

With the man comes a red-headed woman decked out in strange armor that looks like it could be banded mail, but it seems to be made from cloth. She moves with easy and intones a dirge-like oration in the Infernal tongue. The harshness of the sounds seem to bolster the cultists.

"I've got her," Meridith says as she fires at the red-headed woman. The shot doesn't even come close. "I don't got her."









*OOC:*


*Allies*
Wieland - Attacks with Sickle: 1D20+10 = [17]+10 = 27
1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8 (hit!)
Brutus - Heavy Mace and Punching Dagger: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16
1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14
1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4
1D4+3 = [3]+3 = 6 (two misses)
Aureus - Double Moves
Timmins - Shortbow (Full Attack): 1D20+7-4 = [8]+7-4 = 11
1D20+2-4 = [8]+2-4 = 6
1D6-1 = [1]-1 = 0
1D6-1 = [5]-1 = 4 (miss, critical miss - bow snaps in half)
Meridith - Shortbow: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9
1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2 (miss)

*Enemies*
Cultist - Concentration check (DC 17): 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26
Cultist - Cure Moderate Wounds: 2D8+4 = [5, 4]+4 = 13
Hirasean - Double Move
Cultist bard - Move and uses Inspire Courage.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: Combat Data



Shield Attack vs Healing Cultist: 1D20+10 = [12]+10 = 22
Lance Attack vs Healing Cultist: 1D20+9 = [15]+9 = 24
Lance Attack vs Healing Cultist (Damage): 2D6+5 = [6, 3]+5 = 14
Shield Attack vs Healing Cultist (Damage): 1D8+6 = [6]+6 = 12

Summary: Shield Bash (22) Dam: 12 pts., Lance Attack (24) Dam: 14 pts.



*Angus looks at the healing cultist and shakes his head in disgust,* "Aeut o'me way, peon. Maek ye room fer yer chaempeon ta coom an' vaesit w' me."

Angus SMASHES the cultist brutally in the face with his massive shield, knocking him back half a step; then he follows it up with a grave stab wound from the big lance!








*OOC:*


 Shield Bash hits AC 22, Lance hits AC 24; Damage = Shiield (12), Lance (14) = TOTAL DAMAGE = 26 pts.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus looks at the healing cultist and shakes his head in disgust,* "Aeut o'me way, peon. Maek ye room fer yer chaempeon ta coom an' vaesit w' me."
> 
> Angus SMASHES the cultist brutally in the face with his massive shield, knocking him back half a step; then he follows it up with a grave stab wound from the big lance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Shield Bash hits AC 22, Lance hits AC 24; Damage = Shiield (12), Lance (14) = TOTAL DAMAGE = 26 pts.



The cultist takes the shield off the back of his head, as he is more worried about Quinn than Angus. It is a mistake that costs him. Angus's lance pierces the man's back and he gasps once before falling to the floor, lifeless.

Phar considers another spell but there might be more dangerous foes deeper in the temple. He readies his bow and aims for the cultist fighting Brutus. He trusts that Quinn, Maur and the centaur can handle the one the other cultists call Hirasean. He's more worried that the young half-ogre didn't fall back when ordered to by Timmins.

As the paragon elf takes aim, the bow string snaps. Phar elvencrafted bow almost slips from his fingers, but he manages to hold on to the weapon. The arrow he was going to fire falls to the floor, however.

*OOC:* Phar - Elvencraft Longbow (Point Blank): 1D20+11 = [1]+11 = 12
1D8+2 = [5]+2 = 7 (critical miss)
Phar - Dexterity Check (DC 10): 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12 (success)


----------



## Knightfall

The three cultists reload their crossbows and fire. One nearly puts a bolt through Angus's neck but the centaur ranger deflects the bolt with his shield at the last moment. The other two crossbow shots only hit the walls of the corridor.

*OOC:* Cultists with Light Crossbows (Firing into Melee): 1D20+1 = [19]+1 = 20; 1D8 = [8] = 8
1D20+1 = [11]+1 = 12; 1D8 = [7] = 7
1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14; 1D8 = [3] = 3 (all miss)


----------



## Neurotic

A deep sonorous hum starts from the side-hall. Soon after the source is visible and all of Maurs' group feel uplifted even if the prayer is hard to follow from behind the heavy helm.
"King under The Mountain
King of Kings
From the depth of stone we call

Heed our song
Fill our hearts
In the name of Moradin Greatfather we call

Speed our hammers
Guide our axes
As from the dusty halls we call

For ahead is the test
Plentiful times are past
In the name of Moradin Greatfather we call."
Here is a video for an idea of how it sounds

The paladin walks slowly, purposefully, behind the front line.
"Tim, lad, fall back or I'll throw you back."



Spoiler: Actions



Standard: cast Recitation, +2 luck bonus to AC, attacks, and saving throws for 6 rounds (+3 if Moradins follower)
@Knightfall a question: the spell says "All allies" - in Pathfinder I count as my own ally for purposes of spells...is it the same here? i.e. does Maur benefit from his own spell?

Move: right behind Tim


----------



## Knightfall

The cultist fighting against Brutus attacks the young half-ogre with vigor. There is a fanatic look in his eyes, as he is listens to the words of his ally speaking her oratory. Brutus blocks the strike with the mace in his hands. He watches as the prone cultist who lost his hand crawls out of the way of Hirasean, giving the stout warrior a clear path to Quinn.

He hears Maur's warning and begins to think he might be out of his depth.

*OOC:* Inspired Cultist - Heavy Mace: 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16
1D8+2 = [3]+2 = 5 (miss)
Prone cultist crawls away 5 feet on his hand and knees.

*END OF ROUND EIGHT*


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Nine Begins*
Caerth watches as the centaur dispatches one of the cultists. He can't really see the one named Hirasean or the other cultist crawling on the floor. He does see that Brutus still hasn't retreated, so he fires two arrows at the half-ogre's opponent.

This first arrow pincushions the cultist in the chest. The arrow sinks in deep. The man is somehow able to get his shield up to block the second arrow. Caerth smiles again.

"Nice shot," Aureus says.

*OOC:* Caerth - Composite Longbow (cultist has soft cover): 1D20+12-4 = [16]+12-4 = 24; 1D8+5 = [7]+5 = 12
1D20+7-4 = [17]+7-4 = 20; 1D8+5 = [8]+5 = 13 (hit and miss)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Battle tactics in a crowded arena take over in Quinn's mind as he takes the least dangerous act to recover his spiked chain in his empty off hand,, knowing at least one cultist can try and hit him as he does so, then he tries to lure the same cultist to his [southwest] to advance in the way in the upcoming fighter that had just advanced from the shadows.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Battle tactics in a crowded arena take over in Quinn's mind as he takes the least dangerous act to recover his spiked chain in his empty off hand,, knowing at least one cultist can try and hit him as he does so, then he tries to lure the same cultist to his [southwest] to advance in the way in the upcoming fighter that had just advanced from the shadows.



The cultist takes full advantage of Quinn's movement to retrieve his weapon. The man swings his mace and the weapon impacts the big ex-gladiator on the shoulder. The wound isn't the worst Quinn's had, but it leaves him bruised.

*OOC:* @ScottDeWar_jr, you can make your standard acton.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Cruel Justice has made its dislike for the cultists known, giving Quinn the motivation to dispatch the one who just struck him though since he has moved back a few steps he uses his old friend the the spiked chain, albeit a bit awkwardly.

attack and damage [ignore this stuff]
att: 1D20+13 = [11]+13 = 24

_: 1D6+5 = [5]+5 = 10



base roll from above: 11 +14 [att bonus] -6 [off  hand penalty]=19 [i am told it is a hit]
damage:
_: 2D4+4 = [1, 4]+4 = 9


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Cruel Justice has made its dislike for the cultists known, giving Quinn the motivation to dispatch the one who just struck him though since he has moved back a few steps he uses his old friend the the spiked chain, albeit a bit awkwardly.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OOC
> 
> 
> 
> attack and damage [ignore this stuff]att: 1D20+13 = [11]+13 = 24
> ____
> 
> base roll from above: 11 +14 [att bonus] -6 [off  hand penalty]=19 [i am told it is a hit]
> damage:
> _: 2D4+4 = [1, 4]+4 = 9
> 
> Actually, its 21 to hit with the spell that Maur cast.



While the strike with the chain is awkward, the cultist isn't expecting it. The chain hits the man in the chest. He winces in pain and grits his teeth.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus shouts to Wieland,* "A'em coovraen tha flaenk! Thaes haelway is nae MAEN!! Moove baeck enta tha maen haelway! A'doona waent ta rain ye doon!"

Angus gives Wieland a wink and a smile, as he motions behind himself with his thumb.


----------



## Knightfall

Angus and Wieland hear the footsteps echoing down the eastern corridor. It sounds like more cultists are coming. They watch as a single cultist comes around the corner. He stops in his tracks when he sees Angus. He quickly begins to cast a spell in hopes of catching the guard and centaur off guard.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus shouts to Wieland,* "A'em coovraen tha flaenk! Thaes haelway is nae MAEN!! Moove baeck enta tha maen haelway! A'daent waenna rain ye doon!"
> 
> Angus gives Wieland a wink and a smile, as he motions behind himself with his thumb.



A blast of sound goes off. It is deafening to the young guard's ears. He shakes his head in discomfort. he nods to Angus and moves out of the corridor to stand next to Phar.

The big centaur's eyes water as the sound engulfs his head.

*OOC:* Casts sound burst on Angus and Wieland. Each takes 1D8 = [2] = 2 points of sonic damage and must make a Fortitude save (DC 15) to avoid being stunned for 1 round.

Wieland - Fortitude save: 1D20+8+2 = [19]+8+2 = 29 (saves)


----------



## Knightfall

Brutus finally succumbs to the advice of his seniors and rushes out of the fight back past Maur, Angus, and Phar. He stands in front of Caerth nursing his wounds. Meanwhile Aureus is busy digging into her pack for an extra bow string to replace the one that got damaged when she dropped her bow. It takes time but she'll soon be back in the fight. Timmins discards the broken half of his bow and draws his longsword. He waits for an opportunity to move forward and fill in any gps that might form in the group's defenses.

Maur and Quinn wait for the man named Hirasean to advanced, but he instead begins to cast a spell. A form begins to come into focus in front of Maur. Whatever the champion is summoning will appear soon.

The woman with Hirasean stops her oratory and steps forward to the one-handed cultist and admonishes him. "Get up, you fool." She casts a spell and the man's arms begin to glow below the elbows. He yells in pain. Maur can clearly see that his remaining hand changes to that of a demon claw and he severed hand seems to grow back as a demon claw as well. "Kill the dwarf, Thomke. Malotoch demands it!"

Meridith takes aim at the cultist Quinn wounded, hoping to put him down. Again, there are too many bodies between her and the foe.









*OOC:*


Aureus performs a full-round action to dig out a replacement bow string and fix her bow. Timmins performs a move action to draw his longsword. Hirasean casts a summoning spell. Maur requires a Spellcraft check to know the spell being cast but it is obviously a summoning. 

The bard casts a spell called _Claws of the Demon_ from the d20 sourcebook called Spells & Spellcraft: Clr 1, Evil 1, Sor/Wiz1; 1 standard action; 3 rounds/level, target's clawed hands do 2d8 points of damage; -2 circumstance penalty to Charisma checks. | Note that her Inspire courage lasts for another 5 rounds.

Meridith - Shortbow: 1D20+6+2 = [9]+6+2 = 17
1D6+1 = [4]+1 = 5 (miss)


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


Talk about timing! Nat 20 on attack AND max damage







Maur notes the casting and moves immediately to interrupt it. He ignores the cultist on the way, trusting in Moradins might in form of the prayer, but even more so in the forge-fires that built his armor. The move unlocks his armor, but the additional distance gives him advantage on the swing, freeing his right hand from the wall.

"Kill the dwarf!? I'll show you killing dwarf, waif!"
The hammer shines with slight reddish light, like a reflection from the forge fire leaving slight trace behind the weapon. With colossal _CRUNCH_! the hammer connects with the cultist champion.

"I've fought worse in the Underdark. Just give up."



Spoiler: Actions



Swift: channel turn attempt for smite
Move: diagonally right, straight down taking Attack of opportunity from the cultist
Attack: Smite attack vs Hirasean; smite damage: 1D20+13+1 = [20]+13+1+3 = 37
1D8+7+7 = [8]+7+7 = 22 - sooo...66 damage? Or if you roll each set separately 'only' 62


Crit confirm: 1D20+13+1 = [9]+13+1+3 = 26
Crit damage: 1D8+7+7 = [6]+7+7 = 20
1D8+7+7 = [6]+7+7 = 20

Forgot recitation, so confirm is 26 and crit is 37 (modified text in the link, link shows results without)


----------



## JustinCase

*"Careful,"* Caerth whispers to all his allies, as the half-orc is pretty sure these two new foes are a lot more dangerous than their minions.

The druid searches his memories for an appropriate spell he learned to deal with a situation like this... 

*"Kentaur,"* he calls Angus, thinking of a plan. *"Need a helping bear?"*

Not waiting for a reply, Caerth is already rummaging in his vest for an acorn or mushroom to infuse with his druidic magic.









*OOC:*


It's not my turn yet, but I just wanted to post. 

On my turn, Caerth will summon a bear behind the cultists' champion, so Angus (or Maur, or whoever is up close to the enemy) has a flanking bonus.

Plus, who expects a bear to pop up behind you in a dungeon?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus frowns in consternation at the sonic attack; his ears ring momentarily, but he shakes it off. He's had worse. He remembers the time that Duncan Skullbane, a Half Ogre fur trader he knew in his youth, came for a visit; after a round of boasting and bragging, they'd made a bet for a table keg of ale over an arm wrestling contest between themselves. Angus had won, fair and square, but Duncan was sore, and a fist fight had ensued. Any one of the five or so punches that Duncan had landed hurt worse than this (Duncan's blows were more than twice the amount of "oomf.") And in fact, it wasn't until young Angus had knocked Duncan out that the affair was settled. Duncan's observation, upon waking, was that Angus was truly strong to be able to take as many blows to the face and head as he did, and still manage to accomplish such a feat. The two became fast friends after that. But this cultist wasn't going to be as lucky.



Spoiler: Comparison



The spell inflicted 2 pts. damage. (1d8 or 1-8)

Duncan, being Large, with a 21 STR, inflicted 1d6+5, or 6-11 pts. per hit.  Duncan's AVERAGE damage (8 pts.) was the max damage that this spell was capable of. Ouch. LOL 



The lance catches the cultist in the right shoulder, easily piercing the thick, rolled fibers of his protective robes, finding plenty of flesh to rend and tear! The cultist squirts blood like a leaky bucket, as he cries out in agony, and begins to back-peddle. Despite the seriousness of the wound, and his stumbling for two and a half steps, he maintains his balance, and does not fall.









*OOC:*


 Angus hits AC 29, and inflicts 18 pts. of damage. 






However, the cultist immediately realizes that in physical combat, he is greatly out-matched by the centaur. A look of panic crosses his countenance, as he realizes that he shall not survive more than one or two additional blows from his mighty opponent.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus frowns in consternation at the sonic attack; his ears ring momentarily, but he shakes it off. He's had worse. He remembers the time that Duncan Skullbane, a Half Ogre fur trader he knew in his youth, came for a visit; after a round of boasting and bragging, they'd made a bet for a table keg of ale over an arm wrestling contest between themselves. Angus had won, fair and square, but Duncan was sore, and a fist fight had ensued. Any one of the five or so punches that Duncan had landed hurt worse than this (Duncan's blows were more than twice the amount of "oomf.") And in fact, it wasn't until young Angus had knocked Duncan out that the affair was settled. Duncan's observation, upon waking, was that Angus was truly strong to be able to take as many blows to the face and head as he did, and still manage to accomplish such a feat. The two became fast friends after that. But this cultist wasn't going to be as lucky.
> 
> The lance catches the cultist in the right shoulder, easily piercing the thick, rolled fibers of his protective robes, finding plenty of flesh to rend and tear! The cultist squirts blood like a leaky bucket, as he cries out in agony, and begins to back-peddle. Despite the seriousness of the wound, and his stumbling for two and a half steps, he maintains his balance, and does not fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Angus hits AC 29, and inflicts 18 pts. of damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the cultist immediately realizes that in physical combat, he is greatly out-matched by the centaur. A look of panic crosses his countenance, as he realizes that he shall not survive more than one or two additional blows from his mighty opponent.



"Damn you to your gods, beast," the cultist swears at Angus. "Where did you come from? Tarrak said nothing about a centaur warrior!" He yells back towards the double doors. *"Xander! Get out here! The faithful of Malotoch need your help!"*

Silence is his only reply.

"That damn dwarf," he spits.

Phar looks back at Aureus as she restrings her bow. He looks at the broken bow string of his own bow and wonders if he should do that same.  His options limited by space, he decides to let loose his last set of magic missiles at the cultist that had been fighting Brutus and the bard. The first two missiles slam into the wounded cultist and he topples over onto the floor of the corridor.

The second two fly over the head of the transformed cultist on his knees and slam directly into the bard's chest. She curses at Phar. "You will pay for that, elf!"

*"Fire again!"* The woman orders the crossbowmen. *"Take out that damn wizard!"*

The cultists reload and take aim. Two aim for Phar and one aims for Wieland. All three shots miss their targets, although the second one comes close to hitting Phar's leg.









*OOC:*


Phar - Magic Missiles (x4): 1D4+1 = [3]+1 = 4; 1D4+1 = [4]+1 = 5
1D4+1 = [3]+1 = 4; 1D4+1 = [4]+1 = 5

Cultists with Light Crossbows: 1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18 +1=19; 1D8 = [4] = 4
1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20 +1=21; 1D8 = [4] = 4
1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10 +1=11; 1D8 = [8] = 8 (all misses!)
(Soft cover saved Phar!)








Neurotic said:


> Maur notes the casting and moves immediately to interrupt it. He ignores the cultist on the way, trusting in Moradins might in form of the prayer, but even more so in the forge-fires that built his armor. The move unlocks his armor, but the additional distance gives him advantage on the swing, freeing his right hand from the wall.
> 
> "Kill the dwarf!? I'll show you killing dwarf, waif!"
> The hammer shines with slight reddish light, like a reflection from the forge fire leaving slight trace behind the weapon. With colossal _CRUNCH_! the hammer connects with the cultist champion.
> 
> "I've fought worse in the Underdark. Just give up."



Phar's magic missiles clears Maur from any attack from the cultist who crumbles to the floor moments before he moves. The impact of the weapon cracks Hirasean's shield as he attempts to block the blow. The impact of the weapon on his chest crushes the torso part of his chainmail and cracks the man's ribcage.

The spell he was casting fizzles and the summoning winks out of existence.

Maur is sure after his blow that the man will fall dead at his feet, but the champion remains standing. He can see the man is clearly concerned, however. He looks staggered and could probably only take one or two more hits.

"Impressive," he wheezes. The man sounds like he can barely breathe. "No one has ever done what you just did. I'm impressed by your strength and skill. If I die here today, it will be a good death. But I am not dead yet."



Spoiler: DM's Response






			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Swift: channel turn attempt for smite
> Move: diagonally right, straight down taking Attack of opportunity from the cultist
> Attack: Smite attack vs Hirasean; smite damage: 1D20+13+1 = [20]+13+1+3 = 37
> 1D8+7+7 = [8]+7+7 = 22 - sooo...66 damage? Or if you roll each set separately 'only' 62



Only 62... hilarious! But, yes.

Hirasean - Massive Damage Fortitude Saving Throw (DC 15): 1D20+14 = [8]+14 = 22 (saves)

I'm not going to even consider a Concentration check since the damage is so much. Even if I rolled a 20 (which is considered a 30 in my game), he couldn't get to 72!

I'm treating Maur's attack as a partial sunder even though that wasn't your goal, but I'm just going to "eyeball" it. Basically, the champion's shield loses 1 point of AC and his chainmail armor loses 2 points of AC until both are repaired by skilled armorsmith. Basically, Maur turned Hirasean's masterwork shield into a normal shield and disrupts the enchantment on the man's chainmail. If both are fixed, they will be considered masterwork and magical again.

I'm give you a bonus of 500 XP for the attack and dialogue! Well done!


----------



## Knightfall

Thomke looks at his clawed hands and his mind snaps out of his stupor. He gets up off the corridor and turns to slash out at the dwarf paladin with the gifts from Malotoch! He leaves himself wide open to Maur being able to swing his hammer in his direction, but the man doesn't seem to care.

Meanwhile...

In the eastern corridor, the cultist facing Angus looks on the edge of panic. Then, another cultist comes around the corner behind him. The man stops and looks at Angus with true shock in his eyes.

"Duradel, destroy the creature's weapon! Quickly!"

The new foe nods. He calls on the power of Malotoch while clutching a piece of rock in his hand, which appears quickly out of a pouch. There is sound of a loud screeching sound, which to Angus's ears sounds like dire crow dying in fire. His lance begins to resonate with the sonic attack!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus looks at his lance, with a quizzical expression on his face; the lance vibrates, almost sings, for a moment... and then... nothing happens. Angus laughs heartily, and looks back at the cultist. 

*Angus guffaws,* "Thaenk ye fer tha geeggle, boord toord. A'naever 'erd a laence saenge afore."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth is slightly surprised when he sees Angus rush down a corridor, presumably to attack more cultists. The half-orc shrugs, however, takes a step forwards and, intoning a few powerful words in druidic, tosses a twig with three acorns on it down the hallway.

As it bounces off the wall behind what appears to be the cultists' champion, one of the acorns breaks. The other two, however, explode in a fierce green light that quickly materializes as two angry black bears.

Before anyone can react, both bears start mauling at an enemy; one reaches for the champion while the other claws at the woman. 









*OOC:*


Caerth moves a bit closer (1 square lower, and sideways on the map in the OOC) and spontaneously casts Summon Nature's Ally III.
Number of black bears summoned: 1D3 = [2] = 2

Note that due to the _Augmented nature's allies_ racial substition ability, these bears have +4 strength and constitution.



Spoiler: Bear stats



(In blue I've added the strength and constitution bonuses as noted above; otherwise these come straight from the SRD. 

Size/Type:Medium AnimalHit Dice:3d8+8 (21 hp)Initiative:+1Speed:40 ft. (8 squares)Armor Class:13 (+1 Dex, +2 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12Base Attack/Grapple:+2/+6Attack:Claw +8 melee (1d4+6)Full Attack:2 claws +8 melee (1d4+6) and bite +3 melee (1d6+4)Space/Reach:5 ft./5 ft.Special Attacks:—Special Qualities:Low-light vision, scentSaves:Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +2Abilities:Str 23, Dex 13, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6Skills:Climb +6, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +10Feats:Endurance, RunEnvironment:Temperate forestsOrganization:Solitary or pairChallenge Rating:2Advancement:4-5 HD (Medium)Level Adjustment:—




The spell says the summoned creatures can act immediately, so I guess that means they can both take full attacks? (If not, take only the first of each attack.)

Bear 1 (just behind the champion):

Claw 1: 1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27
for 1D4+6 = [1]+6 = 7 damage

Claw 2: 1D20+8 = [1]+8 = 9
for 1D4+6 = [1]+6 = 7 damage

Bite: 1D20+3 = [4]+3 = 7
for 1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10 damage

Bear 2: (just behind the woman): 

Claw 1: 1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26
for 1D4+6 = [3]+6 = 9 damage

Claw 2: 1D20+8 = [7]+8 = 15
for 1D4+6 = [2]+6 = 8 damage

Bite: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15
for 1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5 damage

*Current combat stats Caerth* (I think these are still correct?):
AC 20
HP 58/58

Spells:
Level 0: (6) create water (x2), detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1: (5) cure light wounds (x2), entangle, speak with animals, obscuring mist
Level 2: (4) lesser restoration, barkskin, gust of wind, warp wood
Level 3: (4) call lightning, cure moderate wounds, plant growth, dominate animal
Level 4: (3) scrying, ice storm (x2)
(Note: I saw that I accidentally crossed out a level 3 spell in post #1213 instead of a level 4 spell, so with this casting of SNA3 I instead crossed out one of the level 4 slots.)

Wild Shapes (small, medium, large): 2/3


----------



## Neurotic

Maur reflexively slams the hammer into the raising cultist.

Opportunity Attack: 1D20+13 = [17]+13 = 30
1D8+7 = [1]+7 = 8


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Hanging his prized weapon of the gladiatorial fights, he moves forward carefully sliding his feet on th4e ground so as not to give an opening to being caught off balance. With his left hand empty now he takes cruel justice in two hands and waits to see if any cultist dares to approach him!

ready an action: attack if any comes within range


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur reflexively slams the hammer into the raising cultist.
> 
> Opportunity Attack: 1D20+13 = [17]+13 = 30
> 1D8+7 = [1]+7 = 8



The hammer connects, but the man tries to claw off the dwarf paladin's face. The power of Maur's recitation protects him from the demonic claws.
OOC: End of Round Nine

*Round Ten Begins:*


JustinCase said:


> Caerth is slightly surprised when he sees Angus rush down a corridor, presumably to attack more cultists. The half-orc shrugs, however, takes a step forwards and, intoning a few powerful words in druidic, tosses a twig with three acorns on it down the hallway.
> 
> As it bounces off the wall behind what appears to be the cultists' champion, one of the acorns breaks. The other two, however, explode in a fierce green light...



The magic takes a few seconds to work completely, as Caerth must continue to concentrate on the summoning. He knows the cultists will be in for a shock when two angry black bears attack them.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Hanging his prized weapon of the gladiatorial fights, he moves forward carefully sliding his feet on the ground so as not to give an opening to being caught off balance. With his left hand empty now he takes cruel justice in two hands and waits to see if any cultist dares to approach him!
> 
> OOC: ready an action: attack if any comes within range



As Caerth continues his summoning and Quinn prepares to face any foes that come within reach of him and Cruel Justice, the fight continues to flow around them.

Down in the eastern corridor, the cultist, who took the brunt of Angus's lance, steps back, diagonally, and quickly casts a cure spell on himself. Both Wieland and Aureus move into the corridor to back up Angus. Wieland takes up a position right behind the centaur and waits for an opportunity to move forward. Aureus stops and takes aim with her bow. She fires a shot at the cultist who seconds eariler tried to _shatter_ the centaur's lance. Her arrow flies true and embeds in the man's torso. Her tail swishes with glee.

Brutus takes off his pack and digs out two potions. he quickly drinks one down and the young half-ogre's wounds disappear. He offer the other one to Caerth. Timmins rushes forward to back up Quinn and Maur. He stands at the ready behind the dwarf and next to Quinn.

The Champion of Malotoch carefully casts a healing spell on himself. He keeps an eye on the dwarf so as to not leave himself exposed. The bard quickly casts her own spell and locks eyes with Quinn. "What is life without laughter, hmm?"

Quinn feels her magic try to enter his mind and bring out the funniest moment in his life. It feels like he's moments away from a belly laugh that would do his old trainer proud.

As soon as she is done her casting, she retreats down the hallway to put herself among the cultists who seem eager to throw away their lives for her. "Forget the crossbows, move up and heal Hirasean! Quickly! He must not fall!"

Meridith moves up behind Caerth and fires her bow at the cultist with the demon claw hands but she has no luck in this fight and her shot hits the wall. She sighs in frustration.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: Combat Data



*LANCE ATTACK:*
_: 1D20+11 = [7]+11 = 18
(Normal +9 / Maur's Buff +2 / Dual Wield -4 = +7) Lance hits AC 14.
That's a miss.

*SHIELD BASH ATTACK:*
_: 1D20+12 = [17]+12 = 29
(Normal +10 / Maur's Buff +2 / Dual Wield -8 = +4) Shield hits AC 21.
That's a hit.

Shield Bash Damage = _: 1D8+6 = [1]+6 = 7



Angus takes a step forward, and lays into the cultist who just healed himself; he feints with the lance, causing the cultist to step right into his shield bash, which really rings the cultist's bell.

*Angus frowns,* "Whaet's thaise? No chaeten!"


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus takes a step forward, and lays into the cultist who just healed himself; he feints with the lance, causing the cultist to step right into his shield bash, which really rings the cultist's bell.
> 
> *Angus frowns,* "Whaet's thaise? No chaeten!"



The cultist takes the full brunt of the shield on his head. It leaves a huge gash on his forehead. He winces in pain and shakes his head in discomfort.

Phar decides to move into the eastern corridor as well to help the centaur newcomer. He moves to within point blank range and takes aim at the cultist who Angus just hit. He takes aim and fires one shot quickly. The arrow embeds in the cultist's chest, as the elven paragon's skill outdoes the cover the man gains from Angus's being between Phar and the enemy.

"This... this cannot be," the cultist gasps in surprise. "We, we have the power of Malotoch on our side." He looks like one more hit will finish him off.

The three cultists drop their crossbows and move forward to help their champion. Two of them put themselves right behind Hirasean and the other cultist that the champion called Thomke. Both cast healing spells on the champion, leaving the demon clawed cultist to fend for himself. Maur watches as the worst of the man's injuries from his hammer strike heal. Hirasean's breathing becomes steady and sets himself for the dwarf's next attack.

But, before Maur can attack, the last of the three cultists stops just in front of his bard ally and casts a spell. Tendrils of purple darkness rise from the ground beneath his feet. The darkness surrounds the cultist and conceals him even in the light cast from the torch sputtering on the floor where Wieland dropped it.









*OOC:*


Phar - Elvencraft Bow with Recitation: 1D20+13 = [15]+13 = 28; 1D8+2 = [8]+2 = 10 (hit!)
Cultists - Cure Moderate Wounds [x2]: 2D8+4 = [4, 1]+4 = 9; 2D8+4 = [7, 3]+4 = 14 | The champion gains back another 23 hp.
Last cultist casts _Veil of Shadow_ on himself. Gives him a 20% miss chance from foes even if they have darkvision.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

"You son of a harpy turd!" exclaims Quinn as the cultist whom he had de-handed earlier, " So, you want another trial?? You have been found for your crimes! You are here-by sentenced by justice!"

he lets the will of the sword lead, hoping for a quick end to the man's life.

attack: +13; dam 1d6+7

_: 1D20+13 = [8]+13 = 21
1D6+6 = [1]+6 = 7


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


I really need that improved critical  
AC: 27, 28 vs evil creatures (18/19 touch)
HP: needs research, max 75, but he took some damage against the prelate







"They cannot heal as fast as I can undo it. And while their spells are finite, my might isn't. Surrender to your fate!"

Maur comments in between recitation stanca, hammer swings giving sing-song rhythm to his speech and in turn his swings are measured and precise, guided by the ingrained movement of muscles triggered by the recitation.


TL;DR: hits AC 35 for 11 and 26 for 14


Spoiler: Actions



forgot recitation again, add 3 to attacks
Full attack vs Hirasean: 1D20+13 = [19]+13 = 32
1D8+7 = [4]+7 = 11
1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23
1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I really need that improved critical
> AC: 27, 28 vs evil creatures (18/19 touch)
> HP: needs research, max 75, but he took some damage against the prelate



OOC: I don't think Maur did... but I could be wrong. I know both Caerth and Quinnhave taken some damage.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "They cannot heal as fast as I can undo it. And while their spells are finite, my might isn't. Surrender to your fate!"
> 
> Maur comments in between recitation stanca, hammer swings giving sing-song rhythm to his speech and in turn his swings are measured and precise, guided by the ingrained movement of muscles triggered by the recitation.
> 
> OOC: TL;DR: hits AC 35 for 11 and 26 for 14
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> forgot recitation again, add 3 to attacks
> Full attack vs Hirasean: 1D20+13 = [19]+13 = 32
> 1D8+7 = [4]+7 = 11
> 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23
> 1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14



The hammer swings connect with intense force. Hirasean's shield is not fast enough... or is it the man who is not fast enough. The first swing connects with his hip while the second hits his shield arm. Neither wound is as deadly as Maur's smite but the combination leaves the man groaning in agony once again.

Maur can see there is something... unnatural about Hirasean. His skin has a sickly green tint and his eyes are as red as fire. His black hair is like bunt seaweed. The man isn't truly human.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "You son of a harpy turd!" exclaims Quinn as the cultist whom he had de-handed earlier, " So, you want another trial?? You have been found for your crimes! You are here-by sentenced by justice!"
> 
> he lets the will of the sword lead, hoping for a quick end to the man's life.
> 
> OOC: attack: +13; dam 1d6+7
> _: 1D20+13 = [8]+13 = 21
> 1D6+6 = [1]+6 = 7



The demon clawed's cultist winces with pain as Cruel Justice finds its mark once again. The blade strike isn't enough to finish the man off. Quinn expects a retaliation, but the cultist looks towards Timmins instead. Two claws flash out towards the older warrior before Quinn can yell out a warning. The cultist catches the fighter high on the chest and Timmin's blood flows from fresh wounds. The cultist came inches from slashing open the elder man's throat. 

He yells in agony. *"It burns!"*

In the eastern corridor, the cultist hit by Aureus's arrow tries to slam his heavy mace into Angus's front right leg. The attack doesn't even come close to defying the centaur's defenses. He looks at the other man. "We must retreat and regroup with Master Tarrak!"

"Keep fighting, you fool!"

"No! We are fools if we stay!" The man rushes away as fast as his legs can carry him away from Angus's lance and shield and the arrows of Phar and Aureus.









*OOC:*


Thomke - Demon Claws: 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24
2D8+1 = [2, 7]+1 = 10 (hit)
Cultist #11 - Heavy Mace: 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14
1D8+1 = [5]+1 = 6 (miss)






*End of Round Ten*


----------



## Knightfall

*Round 11*


JustinCase said:


> Caerth is slightly surprised when he sees Angus rush down a corridor, presumably to attack more cultists. The half-orc shrugs, however, takes a step forwards and, intoning a few powerful words in druidic, tosses a twig with three acorns on it down the hallway.
> 
> As it bounces off the wall behind what appears to be the cultists' champion, one of the acorns breaks. The other two, however, explode in a fierce green light that quickly materializes as two angry black bears.
> 
> Before anyone can react, both bears start mauling at an enemy; one reaches for the champion while the other claws at the woman one of the other cultists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Caerth moves a bit closer (1 square lower, and sideways on the map in the OOC) and spontaneously casts Summon Nature's Ally III.
> Number of black bears summoned: 1D3 = [2] = 2
> Note that due to the _Augmented nature's allies_ racial substitution ability, these bears have +4 strength and constitution.
> 
> *Bear 1:* (just behind the champion):_ I've placed the first bear beside him instead (where Thomke had been a moment before) - KF_
> Claw 1: 1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27
> for 1D4+6 = [1]+6 = 7 damage
> Claw 2: 1D20+8 = [1]+8 = 9
> for 1D4+6 = [1]+6 = 7 damage
> Bite: 1D20+3 = [4]+3 = 7
> for 1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10 damage
> _The 27 is a hit against Hirasean; the other two are misses! -KF_
> 
> *Bear 2:* (just behind the woman): _she's now too far away; I've placed the second bear behind the cultist standing behind the champion - KF_
> Claw 1: 1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26
> for 1D4+6 = [3]+6 = 9 damage
> Claw 2: 1D20+8 = [7]+8 = 15
> for 1D4+6 = [2]+6 = 8 damage
> Bite: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15
> for 1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5 damage
> _The 26 is a hit against one of the cultists that just healed the champion but the other two are misses, unless you forgot to include the +2 for Maur's Recitation. If you did forget to include it, then both of the 15s become 17s and those hit. So, either the bear hits the cultist for 9 damage or for 22 damage. I'm going to assume the latter. -KF_
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Current combat stats Caerth
> 
> 
> 
> (I think these are still correct?):
> AC 20 (_+2 for Recitation; Caerth has barkskin active too?_)
> HP 58/58
> _Caerth is actually down 14 hp from attacks that hit him while I was running him for you. So, he has 44 hit points right now. -KF_
> 
> *Spells:*
> Level 0: (6) create water (x2), detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
> Level 1: (5) cure light wounds (x2), entangle, speak with animals, obscuring mist
> Level 2: (4) lesser restoration, barkskin, gust of wind, warp wood
> Level 3: (4) call lightning, cure moderate wounds, plant growth, dominate animal
> Level 4: (3) scrying, ice storm (x2)
> 
> (Note: I saw that I accidentally crossed out a level 3 spell in post #1213 instead of a level 4 spell, so with this casting of SNA3 I instead crossed out one of the level 4 slots.)
> 
> Wild Shapes (small, medium, large): 2/3



The first bear manages to hit with one of its claws, but the champion is able to avoid the second claw and the bear's teeth with the use of his shield. The cultist standing behind him isn't so lucky. The bear mauls and bites him and the man screams in terror.

*"Get it off! Get it off!"

OOC:* See my notes in your OOC block.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn looks to the cultist [Thomke?] , with pity and says, "For that, your judgement will be death." he take the sfimitar in both hands and attempts to bring his proclamation to truth.

Att: +13/+8; Dam:1d6+7
_: 1D20+13 = [16]+13 = 29
1D20+8 = [20]+8 = 28

2nd att crit confirm
_: 1D20+8 = [20]+8 = 28

_: 1D6+7 = [5]+7 = 12
1D6+7 = [2]+7 = 9 1D6+7 = [1]+7 = 8


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


It seems Cruel Justice is very accurate, but not very sharp


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: Angus' Combat Data - Attack of Opportunity










Angus stabs angrily at the cultist, as he flees.

*Angus growls,* "Whae da ale a'ye daemwets taek so lang ta groo a'braen? Ye aleways staert ott braeve, an'thaen ye raelaze ye're en o'er yer haedes, an'off ye gae, a'trayin' ta rob mae o'mae fun! Aef ye canna staen the haet, gate yer arse otta ma kaetchan!"


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth smiles wickedly as he sees the two bears materialize behind the cultists' champion. Then he looks for an angle to shoot his bow at one of the foes, but they are all behind his allies!

Cursing to himself, the half-orc instinctively reaches for the dagger Kang, and the magical blade seems to rush his head with ideas.

_The woman,_ Kang seems to whisper in between the vague notions of blood being spilt, _she is the heart of them. 

Cut out the heart._

Nodding, Caerth suddenly runs forward, one hand holding his bow, the other producing Kang. Just before he is about to run into his allies, the druid moves his arms out and - changes, shrinking and growing wings and talons.

Within moments, a small brown owl flies soundlessly over the combatants.









*OOC:*


Using Wild Shape to change into an owl, so next round Caerth can fly over the combatans to the South and change back when he's next to the enemy bard.

As part of Wild Shape, Caerth regains hitpoints _as if you had rested for the night_, which means 1 hp per level. So I regain 8 hp.



Spoiler: Owl stats




OwlSize/Type:Tiny AnimalHit Dice:1d8 (4 hp)Initiative:+3Speed:10 ft. (2 squares), fly 40 ft. (average)Armor Class:17 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +2 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 14Base Attack/Grapple:+0/-11Attack:Talons +5 melee (1d4-3)Full Attack:Talons +5 melee (1d4-3)Space/Reach:2½ ft./0 ft.Special Attacks:—Special Qualities:Low-light visionSaves:Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2Abilities:Str 4, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 4Skills:Listen +14, Move Silently +17, Spot +6*Feats:Alertness, Weapon FinesseBEnvironment:Temperate forestsOrganization:SolitaryChallenge Rating:¼Alignment:Always neutralAdvancement:2 HD (Small)Level Adjustment:—






Spoiler: About last post






			
				Knightfall said:
			
		

> *Bear 1:* (just behind the champion):_ I've placed the first bear beside him instead (where Thomke had been a moment before) - KF_



Perfect!



> *Bear 2:* (just behind the woman): _she's now too far away; I've placed the second bear behind the cultist standing behind the champion - KF_



Well, that's too bad, but fine. It's an extra bear to keep them busy. 



> _The 26 is a hit against one of the cultists that just healed the champion but the other two are misses, unless you forgot to include the +2 for Maur's Recitation. If you did forget to include it, then both of the 15s become 17s and those hit. So, either the bear hits the cultist for 9 damage or for 22 damage. I'm going to assume the latter. -KF _



Indeed, I forgot all about the +2. Thanks for paying attention in my stead! 





Spoiler: Updated combat stats Caerth



AC 22 (includes +2 for Recitation; no barkskin unless it was cast when he was played by the DM)
HP 52/58 (includes +8 hp for Wild Shape)

*Spells:*
Level 0: (6) create water (x2), detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1: (5) cure light wounds (x2), entangle, speak with animals, obscuring mist
Level 2: (4) lesser restoration, barkskin, gust of wind, warp wood
Level 3: (4) call lightning, cure moderate wounds, plant growth, dominate animal
Level 4: (3) scrying, ice storm (x2)

Wild Shapes (small, medium, large): 1/3


----------



## Knightfall

*From Round 10:*


Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus stabs angrily at the cultist, as he flees.
> 
> *Angus growls,* "Whae da ale a'ye daemwets taek so lang ta groo a'braen? Ye aleways staert ott braeve, an'thaen ye raelaze ye're en o'er yer haedes, an'off ye gae, a'trayin' ta rob mae o'mae fun! Aef ye canna staen the haet, gate yer arse otta ma kaetchan!"



Angus's lance slices into the man's backside, but he still manages to disappear around the angled corner of the corridor.

*Round 11:*


JustinCase said:


> Caerth smiles wickedly as he sees the two bears materialize behind the cultists' champion. Then he looks for an angle to shoot his bow at one of the foes, but they are all behind his allies!
> 
> Cursing to himself, the half-orc instinctively reaches for the dagger Kang, and the magical blade seems to rush his head with ideas.
> 
> _The woman,_ Kang seems to whisper in between the vague notions of blood being spilt, _she is the heart of them.
> 
> Cut out the heart._
> 
> Nodding, Caerth suddenly runs forward, one hand holding his bow, the other producing Kang. Just before he is about to run into his allies, the druid moves his arms out and - changes, shrinking and growing wings and talons.
> 
> Within moments, a small brown owl flies soundlessly over the combatants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Using Wild Shape to change into an owl, so next round Caerth can fly over the combatants to the South and change back when he's next to the enemy bard.
> 
> As part of Wild Shape, Caerth regains hitpoints _as if you had rested for the night_, which means 1 hp per level. So I regain 8 hp.



The cultist facing off against Angus watches his ally flee in frustration. He mulls it over for a second and decides its best to run to live another day instead of fighting against a superior foe without allies. He turns and runs... leaving the centaur to face an empty corridor.

I don't think so," Wieland says. He seizes the opportunity to rush forward but he soon finds himself at the edge of what he can see in the shadowy light of the dimming torch. "Damn it! I can't see a thing! How the hell are they moving around in the dark so easily."

Meanwhile, Brutus and Meridith watch the half-orc druid move forward and transform. If it wasn't for the sputtering torch on the floor, it would have looked like Caerth disappeared. The light flickers.

"I guess he's fine," Brutus says looking at the potion in his hand.

"But Timmins isn't," Meridith says. "Go give it to him!"

Brutus nods. He rushes forward to the older warrior's side and offers him the healing potion. The stubborn old warrior tires to wave away the the young half-ogre. "Don't make me have to pour it down your throat after you collapse," Brutus insists.

Aureus watches the cultists flee and notes Caerth, then Brutus, rushing forward into the southern corridor. She turns to Phar. "Since you can understand him, I'll go help the others." She moves back to the other corridor and stops just short of running into Caerth in his owl form. She grins and her tail swishes. She senses it is the druid.

"Lets see if I can improve our odds," she takes aim and fires a single shot at the bard. The arrow flies over the fight in front of her and slams into the woman's shoulder. The bard yelps in pain.

Timmins gives in to the half-ogre's insistence regarding the potion, but he knows it's too much of a risk to take it and drink it while the demon clawed cultist menaces him. He moves away from the fight and hopes the cultist doesn't kill him with those claws. The cultist seizes the opportunity and lashes out. Luck is on Timmins side, as the claws only scrap his buckler. Once on the other side, he takes the potion from Brutus and drinks it down. His wounds close and his strength slowly returns.

"Thanks lad."

"Let's see if the power of my goddess is equal to your dirt god, dwarf!" Hirasean calls out Malotoch's name before smiting the dwarven paladin with his first sword strike. The man's skill with the blade is paramount and he easily penetrates Maur's defenses with the strike. The blade nearly pierces Maur's armor into his chest, but the dwarf's divine guidance protects him and the blade only sinks into his shoulder. Still, the wound is one of the worst he's had in years. Hirasean swings his blade again, but Maur is ready for him this time. His shield blocks the blade. "Your defenses are strong, paladin. I shall enjoy killing you."

The bard winces from Aureus's arrow. She knows she only has moments to act before the fight goes against her and her allies. Unaware of Caerth's transformation, she intones another spell while gritting through the pain. She summons healing magic to undo the damage of Aureus's arrow and bit more. She is able to remove the arrow from her shoulder and the wound closes.

Meridith moves to the torch and picks it up. She eventually gets it to stop sputtering and looks for a sconce to put it in. "There has to be one here someplace," she says to herself. She looks around in vain for someplace to put the torch so it doesn't go out.









*OOC:*


*Allies*
Aureus - Composite Longbow: 1D20+13 = [12]+13 = 25
1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7 (hit)
Timmins moves, takes the offered potion (free action?), and drinks it down (standard action). | 
Timmins - Cure Serious Wounds potion: 3D8+8 = [1, 8, 3]+8 = 20[/url
[url=http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=249326]Meridith - Search check: 1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10

*Enemies*
Thomke - Demon Claws (AoO): 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12
2D8+1 = [3, 6]+1 = 10 (miss)
Hirasean - Full Attack (including Smite): 1D20+11 = [20]+11 = 31
1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
1D8+11 = [2]+11 = 13
1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6 (critical threat and miss)
Hirasean - Confirm Critical: 1D20+11 = [11]+11 = 22
1D8+11 = [2]+11 = 13 (not a crit) | _Recitation_ saved Maur's butt! He still takes 13 points of damage.
Cultist Bard - Cure Moderate Wounds: 2D8+4 = [2, 3]+4 = 9


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: Game Mechanics



Angus will drop his lance as a free action.
As part of his move action, Angus will draw his clan sword from the saddle sheath behind him.
Angus will then move forward 25 ft. and attack the nearest fleeing cultist.
Angus' attack roll: (3)+10 = 13, +2 for Maur's Buff = 15, Missed.



Angus' mind is alive with varying strategies, chasing the cultists down, trampling them, dragging them up and down the hallway...

Angus muses to himself: *~Nay. Raemaember wha' tha chaeften aleways sade: Kape et saemple.~*

Angus moves forward into the darkness, where his Darkvision serves him well; he can see the two, fleeing cultists; he saunters up to the nearest one, and takes a casual swipe at him.

The swipe is a bit too casual; it whooshes just above the cultist's head, missing him by not much, causing the cultist to meekly "yelp!" with fear.

*Angus says,* "Ah, coom 'ere ye beg baby!"


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


@Knightfall Maurs AC even without recitation is 24 and 25 against evil creatures (feature of the Ordained champion)
 He didn't move last round so the armor locked for an extra +2 to AC
Now we enter the grind, full attack on both sides and who hits better 







The dwarf grins. 
"You're good...well, skilled, not Good. You know Good only when it smacks you in the FACE! And you need to update your religion. Moradin is The Forge-Father, not some farmer's god. Dwarves work with proper durable stone, not dirt."

He calls out to Moradin
"Moradin, All-Father, help me to win against this deluded champion."
Empowered by his faith, he slams the hammer twice again against the champion's flagging body.
"Heal this! Bard! Where are you? This one needs your song, stop healing yourself!" Maur taunts



Spoiler: Actions



TL; DR: hits AC 30 for 13 and AC 26 for 14 (using pious soul)

Swift action: activate brute gauntlets for +2 to hit and damage 1 charge

Full attack
Brute gauntlets full attack vs Hirasean: 1D20+13+3+2 = [12]+13+3+2 = 30
1D8+7+2 = [4]+7+2 = 13
1D20+8+3+2 = [9]+8+3+2 = 22
1D8+7+2 = [5]+7+2 = 14

Pious soul: 1D6 = [4] = 4


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus' mind is alive with varying strategies, chasing the cultists down, trampling them, dragging them up and down the hallway...
> 
> Angus muses to himself: *~Nay. Raemaember wha' tha chaeften aleways sade: Kape et saemple.~*
> 
> Angus moves forward into the darkness, where his Darkvision serves him well; he can see the two, fleeing cultists; he saunters up to the nearest one, and takes a casual swipe at him.
> 
> The swipe is a bit too casual; it whooshes just above the cultist's head, missing him by not much, causing the cultist to meekly "yelp!" with fear.
> 
> *Angus says,* "Ah, coom 'ere ye beg baby!"



The cultist turns towards Angus with his eyes wide with fear. It's the first man who ran away. He begins begging for his life, loudly. *"Please! No more! You win! Have Mercy!"*

Angus can see the other cultist fleeing down the corridor. He is another 20 feet away from Angus and show no signs of stopping.

Phar watches Angus rush around the corridor and knows he should go after the centaur. Who knows what might lie ahead? He looks back towards Aureus and the others. The other corridor looks... crowded. He moves up to stand next to Wieland. "Go back, you won't be of much use in the dark. Make sure Meridith keeps that torch lit so those _without_ enhanced sight can see." He continues around the corner and rushes past Angus to stand next to the cultist who yelled out his surrender. He switches his bow to his off hand and draws his masterwork longsword as he moves. He points the sword at the cultist. "Drop your weapon and shield and we _might_ consider your surrender." Phar senses the man seems desperate with fear. His wounds are severe but not life threatening, yet.

"Either heal me or get rid of the bears," Hirasean says calmly to cultists gathered behind him.

The cultist flanking one of the bears with Thomke nods, retrieves his mace from his belt, and attacks the bear. The strike is a strong one, against the bear at least, and the weapon cracks the bear's front shoulder. The bear roars in anger and turns towards mace-wielding cultist. The other cultist tries to heal Hirasean instead of himself even though the bear mauled him. The man barely manages to get the spell off without the bear mauling him again. The third cultist unties his mace from his belt and swings the weapon at the bear standing adjacent to him. The swing is a feeble one and bear barely notices the man.









*OOC:*


Cultist - Attacks Bear with Heavy Mace (+2 flanking): 1D20+7 = [10]+7 = 17
1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9 (hit)
Cultist - Concentration check (DC 16): 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16
Cultist - Cure Light Wounds: 1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5 
Cultist - Attacks Bear with Heavy Mace (+2 flanking): 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12 -2 = 10
1D8+1 = [1]+1 = 2 (miss)









Neurotic said:


> The dwarf grins.
> "You're good...well, skilled, not Good. You know Good only when it smacks you in the FACE! And you need to update your religion. Moradin is The Forge-Father, not some farmer's god. Dwarves work with proper durable stone, not dirt."
> 
> He calls out to Moradin
> "Moradin, All-Father, help me to win against this deluded champion."
> Empowered by his faith, he slams the hammer twice again against the champion's flagging body.
> "Heal this! Bard! Where are you? This one needs your song, stop healing yourself!" Maur taunts



The blows from the hammer seem to stagger Hirasean. If the other cultist hadn't healed him a moment before, Maur senses the man might have fell. "Too strong," the man whispers to himself. His breath is ragged once more as the first blow cracked more ribs and the second one slammed into his knee with a resounding crack. "Malotoch, give me y- your strength. I- I am faithful."

A moment later...


ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn looks to the cultist [Thomke?] , with pity and says, "For that, your judgement will be death." he take the scimitar in both hands and attempts to bring his proclamation to truth.



The blade slices the man's shoulder on the first strike and the second strike slashes deep into Thomke's chest. Blood pours out of the man and he falls down on top of the two other fallen cultists he was standing over. He didn't have the strength to even cry out. Quinn watches as the magic that gave him demon claws fades with his death and he is left with only one hand again.

_"Justice serves the righteous and lawful,"_ Cruel Justice intones. Its inner light brightens and the corridor is soon glowing with an intense white light.

Angus and Quinn watch the expression on the cultist's face change from fright to menace. *"Now! Do it now!"* He yells. He quickly attempts to cast a spell on himself but he messes up the casting. *"Damn!"*

Behind him, Angus hears the sound of doors opening and metal scraping on stone.

*OOC:* Okay, the square with the three fallen cultists now counts as difficult terrain and costs two squares to move into/through. | The cultist that Angus attacked and missed yells out a command and tries to cast a protective spell on himself but the spell fizzles.



Spoiler: DM Only



Cultist - Bluff Check: 1D20+1 = [15]+1 = 16
Angus - Sense Motive (wants to believe the target): 1D20+3-5 = [2]+3-5 = 0
Phar - Sense Motive: 1D20+1 = [7]+1 = 8
Cultist - Concentration check (DC 16): 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15 (fail)
---
*Round 12*
Cultists in Round 12 (x3) - Initiative: 1D20+1 = [12]+1 = 13


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

_a door opens and 3 more cultists come through, one barking orders_

listen check: 1D20-6 = [4]-6 = -2
[wisdom +2; noise of combat -10; one man barking orders wanting to be heard +2]

The sounds of battle all about the gladiator is all he focuses on, the immediate threats being his main targets, with sounds of what is lawful and right being spoken in his unconciese  mind by cruel justice.


----------



## JustinCase

As the two bears, one injured and one perfectly healthy, continue to assault the cultists, Caerth as an owl uses the distraction to fly over the battle. 

Once on the other side, he drops down behind the woman and changes back to his impressive half-orc form. 

*”This ends here,”* he growls menacingly, one hand still holding the magical dagger Kang. 









*OOC:*


Both bears keep attacking the ones they did before, or the ones that injured them. 

Bear 1: 
1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11
1D4+6 = [2]+6 = 8
1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21
1D4+6 = [3]+6 = 9
1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12
1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7

Bear 2:
1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12
1D4+6 = [1]+6 = 7
1D20+8 = [2]+8 = 10
1D4+6 = [3]+6 = 9
1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6

Caerth flies then gets out of Wild Shape.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> As the two bears, one injured and one perfectly healthy, continue to assault the cultists, Caerth as an owl uses the distraction to fly over the battle.
> 
> Once on the other side, he drops down behind the woman and changes back to his impressive half-orc form.
> 
> *”This ends here,”* he growls menacingly, one hand still holding the magical dagger Kang.



The bear hurt by the cultist's mace swipes its claws and bites at the man. The cultist manages to avoid the first claw but takes the second one across his leg. He avoids the bears teeth by leaning back away from the animal. The other bear continues to maul at the cultist who healed the champion. The man manages to not get mauled by the bear's claws this time but the beast's bite snaps on his arm. He is bleeding from multiple wounds, but he seems unwilling to engage the bear.

Caerth notes the third cultist is standing right next to him and is enveloped in a gloom of magical darkness that even his darkvision can't pierce.

"Forget the bear," the bard orders her underling enshrouded in the _veil of shadows_. "Kill the druid." She makes the order with a sense of nonchalance. Her arrogance is apparent.

"Yes Lady Panthera," he says without hesitation.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Both bears keep attacking the ones they did before, or the ones that injured them.
> 
> Bear 1:
> 1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11 (+2 = 13)
> 1D4+6 = [2]+6 = 8
> 1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21 (+2 = 23)
> 1D4+6 = [3]+6 = 9
> 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12 (+2 = 14)
> 1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7



*OOC:* I'm going to assume the bear would attack the cultist who injured it last round. The bear does 9 damage.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Bear 2:
> 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12 (+2 = 14)
> 1D4+6 = [1]+6 = 7
> 1D20+8 = [2]+8 = 10 (+2 = 12)
> 1D4+6 = [3]+6 = 9
> 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18 (+2 = 20)
> 1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
> 
> Caerth flies then gets out of Wild Shape.



*OOC:* This bear attacks the same cultist as before and does 6 damage.


----------



## Knightfall

*Meanwhile...*
Angus and Phar watch as the other cultist who didn't shout out the order continues to keep running. He ally is shocked by the man's continued flight.

*"Amada! You're supposed to help me! The plan!"

"That's Xander's plan not my plan!"* The other cultist yells as he retreats down the hallway.

Angus and Phar watch the man disappear down another corridor to the southeast. The man is soon out of sight.

Wieland moves back down the corridor to stand next to his cousin, right behind Aureus. He relates Phar's orders to her and motions for her to hold the light up high.

Brutus decides to go back to the brazier room and retrieve his axe. He ties the heavy mace to his belt so he will have a hand free to pick up his weapon. "I'm going to get my axe," he says to Timmins and the others. "I'll be right back."

Just after he rushes away, the double doors open at the end of the corridor where Wieland was standing moments before. A pale red light spills out into the corridor. The light is eerie and flickers. Three men rush out into the corridor. Two of them disappear beyond what the hutaaken rogue can see but one moves toward her and the others.

He stops and begins casting a spell. Sound bursts all around Aureus, Meridith, Timmins, and Wieland.

*"Not again!"* Wieland shouts. His ears start ringing. He looks at his cousin. "Mer, you okay?" She doesn't answer him as the magic stuns her into submission. Her bow and the torch drop to the floor of the corridor. *"Mer!"* Wieland yells with concern.

Aureus barks in pain and drops her bow. She tries to cover her ears but she can only stand and whimper like a hurt puppy.

"How many of these bastards are there?" Timmins says. "Wieland, I have to face this guy. Stay with your cousin and Aureus." He looks towards and Quinn and yells out to him. *"More of them. At least three of them down towards where the centaur and Phar went! Aureus and Meridith are hurt!"*

The other two cultists move bravely (or stupidly) towards Angus. Both of them forgo attacking with their maces and instead cast sound burst on him, Phar, and their fellow cultist. While both are careful not to give the centaur an opening, only one of them successfully manages to cast his spell. The other cultist bumps into the open door next to him and it ruins his casting.

*"Not me, you fools!"* The cultist yells just before his eyes go blank and he drops his mace and shield.

Phar's mind feels like it's going to split open and then he goes blank, unable to move. His ears are ringing and he drops his bow and longsword.

Timmins charges the cultist who released the sound burst on him and the others. His anger pushes him forward and he slams his blade against the cultist's arm. The wound isn't a severe one, but he's put himself in between the enemy and the youngsters.









*OOC:*


*Enemies*
Cultist - Sound Burst: 1D8 = [3] = 3 | Aureus, Meridith, Timmins, and Wieland must all make a Fortitude save vs. DC 15 or be stunned for 1 round
Cultists - Sound burst spells with Concentration checks (DC 17): 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19; 1D8 = [5] = 5
1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7; 1D8 = [7] = 7
Cultist - Fortitude save: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8 (failed, stunned)

*Allies*
Aureus - Fortitude save: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14 (failed, stunned)
Meridith - Fortitude save: 1D20+8 = [2]+8 = 10 (failed, stunned)
Timmins - Fortitude save: 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25 (saves)
Wieland - Fortitude save: 1D20+10 = [18]+10 = 28 (saves)
Timmins - Charge: 1D20+11 = [16]+11 = 27
1D8+2 = [2]+2 = 4 (hit)

*Phar*
Phar- Fortitude save: 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10 (failed, stunned)

*FYI...* I'm going to add a separate post for Hirasean and the bard (Lady Panthera).


----------



## Knightfall

Hirasean considers his odds. The dwarf is too strong. He knows he won't survive another round of strikes from but casting another heal will only buy him moments, maybe. He must retreat and hope that the summoned bears miss him. He knows the druid is also somewhere behind him and he will have to face the half-orc too. But anything is better than those hammer strikes. He chooses to withdraw and hope that either Lady Panthera can heal him enough once he's gotten through. It is a risk, but it is the only choice.

"I guess we will have to settle this another time, dwarf," he says before he rushes away. *"Everyone fall back to the next choke point! Lady Panthera, you're with me!"*

The bard doesn't wait for him. She rushes away as fast as she can move! She is careful to avoid Caerth as she withdraws from the fight. She doesn't look back to see if Hirasean made it through.

*OOC:* Both Hirasean and the bard withdraw from the fight. The two black bears and Caerth all get AoOs against Hirasean as he rushes past but Maur does not get one since the first square doesn't count as threatened during a withdraw. This also keeps Caerth from being able to make an AoO on Lady Panthera, but he doesn't have Combat Reflexes, regardless.

@JustinCase, make your AoOs for the bears and Caerth. Don't forget the +2 for _Recitation_.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus growls,* "Aem a'gaeten tored ev ale thaes noisemaken ye liddle toords kape doen. Step et na!"


Spoiler: Translation



It has occurred to me that the phonetic spelling of the Scottish accent might be hard for some people to follow. So here's what Angus is saying:

"I'm getting tired of all this noisemaking you little turds keep doing. Stop it now!"





Spoiler:  Combat Data



Angus hits AC 21 for 15 pts. damage.






Angus concentrates on the cultist he just struck; as the cultist had been casting his spell, Angus had stabbed him in the shoulder. The cultist's chainmail had taken the brunt of the strike, allowing only an inch or so of penetration, resulting in a mere trickle of blood, along with a really bad bruise.

This time, Angus brought his blade down on the cultist's collar bone, on the left side, having a bit more success this time. Angus actually manages to split several rings of his opponent's mail coat, allowing the blade to bite more deeply.


----------



## JustinCase

Both bears maul at Hirasean as he attempts to flee, and Caerth likewise lashes out - with the magical dagger Kang this time.

As the bloodthirsty blade hits its target, an eagerness for more carnage wells up in the half-orc again.

*"Stop them!"* he rumbles, watching the so-called Lady Panthera and the champion run down the corridor.









*OOC:*


AoO bear 1: 
1D20+10 = [17]+10 = 27
1D4+6 = [2]+6 = 8

AoO bear 2:
1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
1D4+6 = [1]+6 = 7

AoO Caerth:
1D20+13 = [15]+13 = 28
1D4+5 = [2]+5 = 7

Didn't forget the bonus this time.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Both bears maul at Hirasean as he attempts to flee, and Caerth likewise lashes out - with the magical dagger Kang this time.
> 
> As the bloodthirsty blade hits its target, an eagerness for more carnage wells up in the half-orc again.
> 
> *"Stop them!"* he rumbles, watching the so-called Lady Panthera and the champion run down the corridor.



Both bears slash out with their claws and hurt Hirasean, badly, as he passes through the maze of people and animals. By the time he gets close enough to Caerth, he knows he won't make it. Caerth can sense it too. The man has no strength left in him and Kang sinks in and puts the man down at the feet of the cultist surrounded by the _veil of shadows_. Caerth senses the man isn't truly dead, just unconscious.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus growls,* "Aem a'gaeten tored ev ale thaes noisemaken ye liddle toords kape doen. Step et na!"
> 
> Angus concentrates on the cultist he just struck; as the cultist had been casting his spell, Angus had stabbed him in the shoulder. The cultist's chainmail had taken the brunt of the strike, allowing only an inch or so of penetration, resulting in a mere trickle of blood, along with a really bad bruise.
> 
> This time, Angus brought his blade down on the cultist's collar bone, on the left side, having a bit more success this time. Angus actually manages to split several rings of his opponent's mail coat, allowing the blade to bite more deeply.



The cultist has found himself trapped between the centaur and the open door, as Angus's lance, first, thumps the man on the shoulder and then slams deep into the man's collarbone. The cultist puts his back to the door and tries his best not to lose his footing.

*OOC:* I thought Angus was still using his lance? Did you have him drop it?

All three of the cultists react differently to their champion falling in battle. The cultist facing his own doom against the claws of the bear casts a quick orison to stabilize Hirasean. The second cultist casts a more powerful healing spell into his champion and then rushes forward to try to block Maur's path to Hirasean.

*"You will have to kill me first!"* He shouts in defiance.

The cultist by the other bear simply turns around and runs away, leaving Hirasean to his fate, much to the surprise of the cultist who just ran forward towards Maur.

Hirasean eyes open and he gasps in air through shredded lungs. He lies on the ground bleeding but alive. "Why am I still alive? I should be with my goddess... *Who has robbed me of my glorious death!"*









*OOC:*


Cultist - Concentration check (DC 15) for Cure Minor Wounds: 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25 (success)
Cultist - Concentration check (DC 17): 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22 (success)
Cultist - Cure Moderate Wounds: 2D8+4 = [2, 2]+4 = 8
Third cultist withdraws from combat.
No AoOs since both bears and Caerth have made their AoOs for this round and don't have Combat Reflexes.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

"Justice will not be denied." states Quinn coldly as me moves over the pile of dead cultists.



Spoiler



move 1 square south, attack cultist in shadow
 recitation+2
attack:
_: 1D20+17 = [2]+17 = 19
Damage:
_: 1D6+5 = [1]+5 = 6
 not flanking so only a 17



The cultist in front of him dodges and ducks erratically causing the application of skill to the attack to be nothing more then a glancing blow, and it too was just barely made by a chance act in the chaos of battle. the damage was barely enough to have drawn blood with a lesser weapon.


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "Justice will not be denied." states Quinn coldly as me moves over the pile of dead cultists.
> 
> The cultist in front of him dodges and ducks erraticaly causing the application of skill to the attack to be nothing more then a glancing blow, and it too was just barely made by a chance act in the chaos of battle. the damage was barely enough to have drawn blood with a lesser weapon.











*OOC:*


LOL, it is a wonder you hit at all - and we already commented on the sharpness of cruel justice









> *"You will have to kill me first!"* He shouts in defiance.



Maur eyes the cultist in front of him. 
"Request granted. May Moradin have mercy on your soul, because your goddess will not."



Spoiler: Actions



Full Attack vs cultist: 1D20+13+3 = [11]+13+3 = 27
1D8+7 = [4]+7 = 11
1D20+8+3 = [6]+8+3 = 17
1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Miss chance for previous attack:
_: 1D100 = [41] = 41


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur eyes the cultist in front of him.
> "Request granted. May Moradin have mercy on your soul, because your goddess will not."



Maur's hammer strikes slam into the cultists... easily bypassing the man's defenses both mundane and magical. The ordained champion hear bones crack as the first strike slams into the man's torso. The second strike is a upper cut that cracks the man's head back. The man looks ready to fall...

*OOC:* 20% Miss Chance for Maurs Attacks vs the Cultist with Veil of Shadows: 1D100 = [38] = 38; 1D100 = [21] = 21



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "Justice will not be denied." states Quinn coldly as me moves over the pile of dead cultists.
> 
> The cultist in front of him dodges and ducks erratically causing the application of skill to the attack to be nothing more then a glancing blow, and it too was just barely made by a chance act in the chaos of battle. the damage was barely enough to have drawn blood with a lesser weapon.



Quinn catches the man unware as he reels from Maur's attacks. Cruel Justice slashes deep into the man's shoulder. The cultist seems unsteady on his feet. It's hard to tell with the inky darkness surrounding the man. Quinn can't see his face but he can see blood dripping on the floor of the corridor below the man's feet.

*OOC:* End of Round 12


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth barks at the closest bear, ordering it to keep Hirasean low. The animal pounces on the cultists' champion, attempting to hold him there. Meanwhile the other bear keeps harassing the other cultists.

The half-orc then turns towards the fleeing bard and, holding out Kang, instinctively reaches out with the magical dagger's magic.

*"Stay!"* he intones, and the word seems to have power ingrained in it.









*OOC:*


Bear 1 attempts a grapple on Hirasean. 
Step 1: Attack of Opportunity for Hisarean against the bear, with -4 because of prone. If that misses or does not deal damage, continue to Step 2.
Step 2: Melee touch attack to start the grapple: 1D20+8+2 = [9]+8+2 = 19 (I added the +2 later)
Step 3: (free action) It's an opposed grapple check! Grapple check bear: 1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22 (Does that get the +2 from Maur, too?)
So Hirasean needs to beat 22 (in case of tie, he must have a better grapple modifier than +8 ) in order to not be grappled.
In addition, a succesful grapple means Hirasean takes damage: 1D4+6 = [4]+6 = 10

(If you follow the link to my rolls, you'll see rolled a full attack, but I think that's wrong. I took the first attack and damage roll.)

Bear 2 attacks the cultist now next to him:
1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
1D4+6 = [2]+6 = 8
1D20+10 = [14]+10 = 24
1D4+6 = [2]+6 = 8
1D20+13 = [2]+13 = 15
1D4+5 = [4]+5 = 9

Caerth casts Hold Person from Kang at the bard; range 100 ft + 10/level; Will save DC 12.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth barks at the closest bear, ordering it to keep Hirasean low. The animal pounces on the cultists' champion, attempting to hold him there. Meanwhile the other bear keeps harassing the other cultists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Bear 1 attempts a grapple on Hirasean.
> Step 1: Attack of Opportunity for Hisarean against the bear, with -4 because of prone. If that misses or does not deal damage, continue to Step 2.
> Step 2: Melee touch attack to start the grapple: 1D20+8+2 = [9]+8+2 = 19 (I added the +2 later)
> Step 3: (free action) It's an opposed grapple check! Grapple check bear: 1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22 (Does that get the +2 from Maur, too?)
> So Hirasean needs to beat 22 (in case of tie, he must have a better grapple modifier than +8 ) in order to not be grappled.
> In addition, a successful grapple means Hirasean takes damage: 1D4+6 = [4]+6 = 10
> 
> (If you follow the link to my rolls, you'll see rolled a full attack, but I think that's wrong. I took the first attack and damage roll.)



Hirasean tries to keep the bear from grabbing a hold of him, but his position on the ground puts him at a disadvantage as he tries to slam his gauntlet on the bear's snout. The bear slams into him and knocks the man's head back. The bear growls and the Champion of Malotoch does what he can to keep the bear's teeth away from his face.









*OOC:*


Hirasean - AoO with Gauntlet: 1D20+10-4 = [6]+10-4 = 12
1D3+3 = [2]+3 = 5 (miss)
Hirasean - Grapple check: 1D20+10 = [8]+10 = 18 (lost)

I'm not sure if the +2 for _Recitation_ counts for the grapple, but I'm going to assume it does count. (It makes sense.) So, the bear's grapple check is 24. (It didn't matter since I rolled terrible for Hirasean.) However, the bear doesn't do claw damage, it does unarmed strike damage based on its size plus its strength modifier, so 1d3+6 instead of 1d4+6. since you rolled for max. damage, I'm going to assume the bear did 9 points of damage instead of 10. (And, I think the damage is considered nonlethal damage.)

Note that in any following rounds (assuming Hirasean doesn't escape the bear's hold), the bear can either make an natural attack (with a -4 penalty to hit) against Hirasean to do lethal damage (1d4+6) or make an opposed grapple check to deal nonlethal damage (1d3+6), and it gets one attempt (based on its +2 BAB) to do so without any penalty to the grapple check.

Neither the bear nor Hirasean threaten any squares around them while grappling. Neither of them has their Dexterity bonus vs. opponents not involved in grappling.








			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Bear 2 attacks the cultist now next to him:
> 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
> 1D4+6 = [2]+6 = 8
> 1D20+10 = [14]+10 = 24
> 1D4+6 = [2]+6 = 8
> 1D20+13 = [2]+13 = 15
> 1D4+5 = [4]+5 = 9 (two hits and one miss)



The bear's instincts and nose defeat the magic swirling around the cultist. Its claws slash into the man and he goes down quickly and painfully.  The bear stands triumphantly over the man as the magic dissipates. Maur can see the fallen cultist is bloody mess and quite dead.

*OOC:* 20% Miss Chance: 1D100 = [98] = 98; 1D100 = [22] = 22



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> The half-orc then turns towards the fleeing bard and, holding out Kang, instinctively reaches out with the magical dagger's magic.
> 
> *"Stay!"* he intones, and the word seems to have power ingrained in it.
> 
> *OOC:* Caerth casts _Hold Person_ from Kang at the bard; range 100 ft + 10/level; Will save DC 12.



Caerth moves out of the western corridor into the corner where it meets the southern corridor. He can see the bard at the edge of his darkvision, as well as the other cultist who fled 20 feet away from him. He ignores the cultist standing next to him as the man tries to hit Caerth with his mace. It is a feeble attempt. While these cultists are mildly dangerous with numbers, they are pitiful foes one on one.

Caerth brings _Kang_ to bear and whispers the Orcish command word on the adamantine stiletto's hilt. The magic fails to grasp the bard's mind. Her mind is strong than _Kang's_ magic.


----------



## Knightfall

Wieland does what Timmins suggests and stays by his cousin's side. The woman remains motionless for a few a few seconds more. Meanwhile, Brutus rushes into the brazier room and finds and picks up his axe.

The cultist facing off against Timmins carefully tries to cast a spell on the old fighter. As he grabs hold of his holy symbol of Malotoch, the chain around his neck snaps and he drops the symbol of his goddess on the floor of the corridor. Timmins lets out a belly laugh that echoes through the corridor.

The two cultists facing off against Angus use the same tactic against the centaur. The three cultists obviously had a plan once they came through the double doors. It is a poor tactic and Angus is soon laughing at them too.

Aureus snaps out of her stunned state but her sensitive ears are still ringing. She picks up her bow and fires a shot down towards the cultist who dropped his holy symbol. Her shot avoids Timmins and slams into the man's chest. Timmins follows up her shot with two quick slashes from his longsword. The first attack misses but the second nearly takes the cultist's head off. The blade sinks deep into the man's upper chest and slices off the shaft of Aureus's arrow.









*OOC:*


*Allies*
Aureus - Composite Longbow: 1D20+15 = [9]+15 = 24 - 4 = 20 (hit)
1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11
Timmins - Full attack: 1D20+9 = [7]+9 = 16 (miss)
1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23 (critical threat)
1D8+2 = [2]+2 = 4; 1D8+2 = [7]+2 = 9
Timmins - Confirm Critical: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5
1D8+2 = [2]+2 = 4 (not a crit.)

*Foes*
Cultist - Concentration check (DC 17): 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22 [casting defensively] (success)
Cultist - Inflict Moderate Wounds: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5 (critical miss)  
2D8+4 = [5, 4]+4 = 13
Cultists - Concentration checks (DC 17): 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8
1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12 [casting defensively] (both fail) 

I'm going to do a separate post for Hirasean.


----------



## Knightfall

Hirasean is angry. This is not the death he was promised. He uses all his strength to wrestle with the animal and is glad he has both his hands free. He knows he only has moments before the dwarf will be on him. But, that would be a good death. He should have stood and fought to the death. Maybe the dwarven champion will let him die on his feet. He tries to push away from the bear but his maneuver is a poor one.

"Perhaps Malotoch is the wrong goddess," he mumbles to himself.









*OOC:*


Hirasean - Grapple check: 1D20+10 = [4]+10 = 14 | The rolls are not with me today. 


Spoiler: DM Only



Wisdom check (DC 20): 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*OOC:*


 During the chaos of battle, Angus sees something; the DM has graciously allowed me an immediate action to convey this. 







Angus spots a moving figure, barely perceptible, in the glowing red light that is spilling into the hallway. He decides to warn everyone.

*Angus yells,* "Thaer's a'faegure, royt thaere, a'moovin' around in tha layet. A'barely sore it, but et's thaere, almost aenvesable! Beware!"

Angus points with his blade to the spot where he saw the figure.



Spoiler: Translation of My Bad Scottish Accent, LOL



There's a figure, right there, moving around in the light. I barely saw it, but it's there, almost invisible! Beware!


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> During the chaos of battle, Angus sees something; the DM has graciously allowed me an immediate action to convey this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angus spots a moving figure, barely perceptible, in the glowing red light that is spilling into the hallway. He decides to warn everyone.
> 
> *Angus yells,* "Thaer's a'faegure, royt thaere, a'moovin' around in tha layet. A'barely sore it, but et's thaere, almost aenvesable! Beware!"
> 
> Angus points with his blade to the spot where he saw the figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Translation of My Bad Scottish Accent, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> There's a figure, right there, moving around in the light. I barely saw it, but it's there, almost invisible! Beware!



Once Aureus's ears stop ringing, she manages to hear the centaur shouting out... something. There is a sense of dread to his tone but Aureus cannot understand what he is saying. She turns to Wieland. "Did you understand any of that?"

"Understand... what?" He asks as he hovers near Meridith. "I didn't hear anything."

The stunned woman holds hers hands to her ears but is her eyes are on Aureus. She heard but her mind is still reeling.

Aureus looks back towards Timmins and then down the southern corridor towards Quinn and Maur. "Something has happened," she yells out to Maur and Quinn. "Did you hear the centaur shouting?"


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth heard the centaur clearly, but he has no idea what Angus just shouted.

*"What?"* he yells back, gripping his dagger more tightly, ready for anything but keeping his eyes on the fleeing bard.


----------



## Neurotic

Listen; Wisdom: 1D20+4-10 = [11]+4-10 = 5; 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17

Between bears growling and the cultists running around and yelling to each other, Maur sees only one thing. The champion of the cult is still alive. Not long, if the bear holds out, but he knows such spells don't last long.

He steps toward Hilrasean, hoping the bear will hold out for few heartbeats more as he finishes off the cultist in the shadows. First swing connects heavily and the one following immediately after flies through the empty shadows as the cultist slumps dead under the swing. The shadows dissipate with the life energy of the fallen.

TL;DR: hits cultist AC 21 for 13 damage


Spoiler: Actions



Move: 5' wherever possible toward Hilrasean
Full attack vs cultist: 1D20+13+3 = [5]+13+3 = 21
1D8+7 = [6]+7 = 13
1D20+8+3 = [5]+8+3 = 16
1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10


Miss chance: 1D100 = [41] = 41 - I believe 16 misses so 1 miss chance


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

_'There is no way, he still lives_ thinks Quinn to himself as he advances towards the prone warrior. upon arrival he stabs and slashes at him hoping to end this once and for all.

+13+2[recitation]/1d6+4
Att, Dam: 1D20+15 = [14]+15 = 29;1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth heard the centaur clearly, but he has no idea what Angus just shouted.
> 
> *"What?"* he yells back, gripping his dagger more tightly, ready for anything but keeping his eyes on the fleeing bard.



While Caerth can clearly hear the centaur, he has no idea where the shouting came from as sound seems to echo constantly in these corridors. He notices Hirasean is struggling in vain to escape from the black bear. More than likely the bear will finish the enemy warrior off soon or Quinn and Maur will. He turns his attention back towards the bard just in time to watch her disappear out of sight. She is clearly not coming back into the fight.

Back at the intersection of the western and northern corridors, Meridith overcomes her stupor from the _sound burst_ spell. "I heard him," she says as she picks up her bow and the torch off the floor.

"Did you understand what Angus said?" Aureus asks.

Meridith shakes her head.

"Mer, you're okay, right?" Wieland asks.

"I'm fine," she retorts with a glare.

"She's fine, go help Timmins," Aureus orders.

The young soldier nods and rushes down the northern corridor to fight alongside the older warrior. He risks the cultist's mace in order to get into a better fighting position. The cultist swings his mace but Wieland easily dodges the blow.

*OOC: *Wieland double moves. | Cultist - AoO on Wieland: 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13; 1D8+1 = [1]+1 = 2


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus slices at the wounded cultist, but the wiley little cretin ducks under the blow just in time. Angus tries to bash his companion, but the other cultist manages to put his arms up in time, rolling with the blow, and comes out of the situation none the worse for wear.

*Angus curses,* "Raet fayerts!"



Spoiler: Combat Data + Translation








Translation: "Rat Farts!"


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth can sense the cultist standing next to him is on his last legs. The man seems to know it too. Instead of continuing to flee he unties his his mace from his belt and swings it at Caerth in hopes of hurting the half-orc druid. Caerth can tell the man is on the defensive though.

The man can barely lift his weapon and his swing is so weak that Caerth has time to watch the other cultist down the corridor run away. The fleeing foe is soon out of sight.









*OOC:*


 Cultist is fighting defensively (-4 to attack; +2 to AC)
Cultist - Fighting Defensively with Heavy Mace: 1D20+1 = [10]+1 = 11
1D8+1 = [5]+1 = 6 (miss)








Neurotic said:


> Listen; Wisdom: 1D20+4-10 = [11]+4-10 = 5; 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17
> 
> Between bears growling and the cultists running around and yelling to each other, Maur sees only one thing. The champion of the cult is still alive. Not long, if the bear holds out, but he knows such spells don't last long.
> 
> He steps toward Hirasean, hoping the bear will hold out for few heartbeats more as he finishes off the champion. The swing connects heavily as the champion stops moving under the bulk of the bear.
> 
> TL;DR: hits champion AC 21 for 13 damage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Move: 5' wherever possible toward Hirasean
> Full attack vs cultist: 1D20+13+3 = [5]+13+3 = 21
> 1D8+7 = [6]+7 = 13
> 1D20+8+3 = [5]+8+3 = 16
> 1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10
> 
> Miss chance: 1D100 = [41] = 41 - I believe 16 misses so 1 miss chance



After Maur's hammer connects, Hirasean is knocked unconscious again. The bear continues to hold the fallen champion down and it growls at Maur as if to say, "my food."



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> _'There is no way, he still lives_ thinks Quinn to himself as he advances towards the prone warrior. upon arrival he stabs and slashes at him hoping to end this once and for all.
> 
> +13+2[recitation]/1d6+4
> Att, Dam: 1D20+15 = [14]+15 = 29;1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7



Maur reaches Hirasean moments before Quinn can strike. The champion stops struggling and the bear becomes territorial.

_"Hold,"_ Cruel Justice says. _"I will not be this man's executioner when he is unconscious. There is no honor in that. He and any of the others still left alive after the battle must be brought to justice for their crimes."_ The blade goes silent for a moment. _"But if he should die while we deal with his allies, so be it."_

*OOC:* Does Quinn still strike?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn submits to the code of honor, as he had doon in the arenas and moves on to another, more deserving target.









*OOC:*


if I can move another 30 feet for a standerd action, he can move 1 square south east and 4 squares south for 25 foot movement







Quinn moves on to stand next to the druid and says, "go, I will deliver justice to this one"


----------



## Knightfall

Phar comes back to his sense a moment before the cultist standing next to him. He has time to pick up his longsword and swings it at the man without remorse. He tried to lure him and Angus into a trap, so mercy is not on Phar's mind. The blade slices into the cultist's chest moment before man is no longer stunned.

The cultist gasps in pain and cutches at the wound. He notes that his mace and shield are on the floor by his feet and that he has little chance against Phar without his weapon. He moves away from both of them while drawing his dagger. Hopefully, he can get away without the paragon elf skewering him.

It turns out to be a grave mistake. Phar's natural skills take over and his blade is soon deep into the man's gut. The man goes down in the corridor. Phar turns to Angus and asks in Centaur, "Now, what did you just say? I didn't understand."









*OOC:*


Phar - MW Longsword: 1D20+7 = [10]+7 = 17
1D8 = [8] = 8 (hit)
Phar - AoO with MW Longsword: 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22
1D8 = [8] = 8 (hit)
Two max damage hits!


----------



## Knightfall

Spoiler: DM's Eyes Only



The duergar, Xander, mentally curses his bad luck. He was trying to be so careful, but he bumped into the open door, which drew the eyes of the centaur. Xander was sure the horse man heard him but didn't see him, but the reverse seems to have been true. He knows he has only moments to get away. Luckily, he had had enough warning to gather a few of his belongings and cast both mage armor and invisibility on himself.

Xander needs to get away fast and trying to get past the centaur isn't an option. He bolts around the door, risking moving at top speed. His only hope is to get by the others in the northern corridor without them being able to block him or hear & see him. It's a risk moving quickly, but he senses the centaur would be a more dangerous foe.

He scurries past the young warrior and Aries first. He knows the veteran cultist won't give him away, as the plan he gave them was that he'd get behind these foes and fireball them from behind. Bah! Like he'd die for a few cultists. Anselm and Tarrak don't pay him enough for him to throw his life away against a bunch of adventurers.

Besides, Xander knows the Lords of Malotoch are already aware of what is going on and have prepared a surprise for these heroes. While they are storming the temple, rooks are on their way to attack Carnell itself. Xander knows that Tarrak will likely slip away before these invaders can get to him. Anselm has orders to stay and fight, but the Cleric of Works will likely flee too, if he hasn't already.

Xander also knows that once night falls, ghouls and ghasts will attack Carnell in force. If he can't get away from these foes, he will use the information to barter for his life.

Xander - Hide and Move Silently (Double Move while Invisible): 1D20+7+20-5 = [4]+7+20-5 = 26
1D20+11-5 = [5]+11-5 = 11 Pfft! 

DCs Before Distance Applied
Spot and Listen DCs to Notice: Spot > 26 -5 = DC 21, Listen > DC 11
Spot and Listen DCs to Locate: Spot > 41 - 5 = DC 36, Listen > DC 26

*Angus:* same as above.
— Angus cannot continue to locate Xander once the deurgar moves beyond where the centaur can see.

*Timmins and Wieland:* Spot > Notice: DC 26, Listen > DC 16; Locate: Spot > DC 42, Listen > DC 31
— Both Timmins and Wieland are distracted (+5 to DCs).

*Phar and Meridith:* Notice: Spot > DC 23, Listen > DC 13; Locate: Spot > DC 38, Listen > DC 28
— Phar cannot continue to locate Xander once the deurgar moves beyond where the paragon elf can see.

*Aureus:* Notice: Spot > DC 22, Listen > DC 12; Locate: Spot > DC 37, Listen > DC 27

Rolls on OOC thread.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus says, in Centaurian,* "I saw someone moving over there, in the light! He must be hidden by magic! He is nearly invisible, I barely saw an outline of his shape!"

Angus points again with his blade at the last place he saw the figure.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus says, in Centaurian,* "I saw someone moving over there, in the light! He must be hidden by magic! He is nearly invisible, I barely saw an outline of his shape!"
> 
> Angus points again with his blade at the last place he saw the figure.



Just as he points to where the figure was, it disappears into nothingness. Angus can clearly hear the foe moving around the open door and the down the north corridor, yet as the footfalls continue to recede away, the centaur cannot pinpoint their movement.

Phar looks to where the centaur is pointing and sees the shimmer in the light for just a second and can hear the foe moving too. "An invisible wizard, most likely. We must get through these cultists and stop them before they can cast again," Phar replies.

The invisible foe traverses past the fight in the north corridor easily. Wieland doesn't notice the foe's movement but Timmins does notice. "Lad, something just went by us! I couldn't see it but I heard it!"

"Really?" I didn't hear anything," Wieland replies.

*"I hear him!"* Aureus shouts. She closes her eyes and lets her ears guide her. *"There you are!"* She points at the foe just as he stops moving.

"I see him," Meridith says with surprise in her voice. She waves the sputtering torch in one hand and the foes forms shimmers in the reflection and contrast of the light cast from the torch and the red glow coming from the open double doors.

Then, the torches sputtering ceases and its light goes out.

*"Damn!"* Meridith swears. *"Now I can't see anything!"*









*OOC:*


Phar - Spot and Listen check: 1D20+12 = [11]+12 = 23
1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25

The torch goes out, so there is only the red glow coming from the open double doors. That glow shines shadowy conditions out to 20 feet beyond the doorway, so Angus, Phar (†), Timmins, and Wieland are in shadowy illumination while Aureus and Meridith are in total darkness. Both Angus and Aureus have their 60 foot darkvision.
† The shadowy illumination is 40 feet for Phar due to his low-light vision.

Cruel Justice sheds bright light up to 10 feet, which means both Quinn and Caerth are in full light while Maur is in shadowy illumination. Both Caerth and Maur have their darkvision, so aren't affected by the reduced light up to 60 feet and 90 feet, respectively






*End of Round 13*


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

"Thank you, Cruel Justice, for chaos rules in darkness, but order is maintained in light"


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth growls in annoyance at the weak cultist next to him. Not even bothering to engage, the half-orc druid instead rushes after the fleeing bard.

Without the druid to hold it back, the hungry bear looming over the fallen Hirasean starts tearing its fangs into the victims neck. The other bear, now without enemies around, likewise starts filling its belly with cultist meat.









*OOC:*


Caerth runs after the bard, taking an AoO from the last cultist standing. Hopefully his darkvision helps in seeing where she goes...

The bear performs a coup-de-grace, which is an automatic hits and is a critical hit:
2D4+4 = [4, 1]+4 = 9 damage. (I always forget; does the +4 modifier double on a critical hit, too?) If Hirasean still lives, he must make a Fort save with DC of 10+damage or die anyway.

The other bear starts eating another fallen cultist.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth growls in annoyance at the weak cultist next to him. Not even bothering to engage, the half-orc druid instead rushes after the fleeing bard.
> 
> Without the druid to hold it back, the hungry bear looming over the fallen Hirasean starts tearing its fangs into the victims neck. The other bear, now without enemies around, likewise starts filling its belly with cultist meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Caerth runs after the bard, taking an AoO from the last cultist standing. Hopefully his darkvision helps in seeing where she goes...
> 
> The bear performs a coup-de-grace, which is an automatic hits and is a critical hit:
> 2D4+4 = [4, 1]+4 = 9 damage. (I always forget; does the +4 modifier double on a critical hit, too?) If Hirasean still lives, he must make a Fort save with DC of 10+damage or die anyway.
> 
> The other bear starts eating another fallen cultist.



The bear digs its teeth into the fallen champion and the man quickly expires. Maur watches as the bear begins to eat Hirasean. The other bear does the same with the dead cultists who once protected himself with shadows. A fitting end for men who worshipped a Goddess of Carrion and Cannibals.

The cultist standing next to Caerth doesn't try to hit the half-orc druid as he runs down the corridor. The man seems more worried about Quinn who is now in striking distance and is menacing him with Cruel Justice. Caerth easily outpaces one of the fleeing cultists and ignores the man. The cultist is surprised to see the Caerth pass but he does strike out with his heavy mace. The blow comes close but the half-orc druid manages to slip by the man.

The half-orc druid can clearly see the bard up ahead of him as he moves into a long corridor that branches off from the intersection of the eastern and southern corridors. Another one of the cultists is next to her for a moment before he rushes out of sight around another corner to the south. Caerth hears the man yell, *"Go! Attack! Intruders!"*

The temple seems to be a maze of corridors. A series of doors on both sides of the corridor stand either closed or partially ajar. Caerth is past the first two sets of doors and standing in between two more before he notices that they are flanking him. Three more sets of doors are still ahead of him. The corridor is pitch black but Caerth's darkvision allows him to everything clearly. He is alert and he doesn't sense the presence of other foes behind the doors.

Caerth feels an intense wave of anger flowing out from _Kang_ and into his mind. The adamantine dagger's will isn't overpowering but Caerth can 'feel' that the blade wants the bard's blood.

*OOC:* You said run, so is he using the Run action and moving four times his speed? Or, are you going to have him only make a double move? I'm going to assume the former unless you post otherwise. If he runs, he loses his Dexterity bonus while running.

Cultist - AoO on Caerth: 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14
1D8+1 = [7]+1 = 8 (miss)


----------



## JustinCase

*OOC:*




Knightfall said:


> You said run, so is he using the Run action and moving four times his speed? Or, are you going to have him only make a double move? I'm going to assume the former unless you post otherwise. If he runs, he loses his Dexterity bonus while running.




Run action is fine!

Now the rash half-orc is in well-deserved trouble...


----------



## Knightfall

*Meanwhile...*
Brutus quickly turns around and rushes out of the room with the brazier and back into combat. His long legs easily put him back into the thick of things. He can see that Meridith is fumbling around in the dark and that Aureus is pointing at something down the north corridor with her eyes closed. He rushes past both of them and sees both Timmins and Wieland engaged with another cultist. Beyond them, the double doors are now open and an eerie red glow emanates from it. He growls in the darkness around him.

"Brutus," Aureus says as she opens her eyes. "There is an invisible foe in the corridor. He's standing right behind you to your left."

The young half-ogre catches his breath and looks for this invisible foe. He scans the corridor but cannot see anyone near him besides the two fallen cultists laying near him and Aureus. He also can't hear anyone moving near but the sound of blades, armor, bears growling, and people running overload his senses.

"I don't see or hear anything. Are you sure?"

*"Yes!"*

The cultist flanked by Timmins and Wieland sees Brutus coming and shifts away from the onrushing half-ogre and Timmins. He swings his mace at Wieland and manages to connect with the young guard's right side. There is a crunch of bone and Wieland gasps and grimaces.

One of the cultists facing off against Angus steps back and casts another spell. Angus recognizes the same incantation that one of the other, now fled, cultists used on his lance once before. But he doesn't aim it towards Angus, he aims down the north corridor at Wieland. The _shatter_ spell resonates on the young soldier's scale armor with a piercing howling sound. Wieland watches in disbelief as his armor comes apart on him. The floor of the corridor is soon scattered with bits of metal.

"What the..." Wieland says in shock.

The other cultist stays where he is and tries to cast another spell, carefully. It doesn't matter. he bumps into the open door again and the spell fizzles. He curses his bad luck and at the door.

Aureus knows where the unseen foe is and where to shoot. She knows that hitting him won't be a given but she lets her ears be her guide. Both her shots twang through the air but all they hit is the stone wall. Aureus growls in frustration.

"Did you get it?" Meridith asks.

*"Does it sound like I got it?"* Aureus barks back.

"Find that... wizard," Timmins yells to Brutus and the others. "We've got this one." He turns to Wieland. "You okay, lad?"

*"My armor!"* Wieland yells. *"It was passed down to me by my grandfather!"*

"Worry about it later," Timmins says as he steps towards the cultist and slices at the man with his longsword. The cultist deflects both strikes deftly with his shield. "Damn."

"You will have to do better than that," the cultist mocks the old warrior.

"I don't have to kill you," Timmins says with a smile. "I just have to keep you busy until the centaur is done with your friends."









*OOC:*


*Allies*
Brutus - Spot (DC 30; DC 50 to locate) and Listen check: 1D20+10 = [13]+10 = 23
1D20+10 = [8]+10 = 18 -10 = 8 (sounds of combat)
Aureus - Composite Longbow (Full Attack with 50% miss chance): 1D20+15 = [16]+15 = 31 -4 = 27; 1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6; 1D100 = [49] = 49
1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22 -4 = 18; 1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6; 1D100 = [50] = 50 (both attacks would have hit but she failed the miss chance rolls)
Timmins - Longsword: 1D20+9 = [1]+9 = 10; 1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3
1D20+4 = [12]+4 = 16; 1D8+2 = [3]+2 = 5 (both attacks miss)

*Foes*
Invisible Foe - Move Silently: 1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28
Cultist - Attacking Wieland: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19
1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7 (hit)
Wieland - Will saving throw for his armor (DC 15): 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14
Cultist - Concentration check (DC 17): 1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13


----------



## Knightfall

*For @JustinCase:*

The bard risks a moment to glance back down the corridor. Caerth can tell that she sees him, as her eyes go wide, and then she rushes off around the same corner that the other cultist did a moment ago. After she disappears, Caerth can clearly hear a door being opened and shut.


----------



## Knightfall

Meridith moves forward in the darkness to where she saw the invisible foe while trying not to trip over the dead body. She drops the unlit torch and draws her longsword with her off hand. She slashes out in the darkness but the blade only swishes through the air.

"Nothing! I didn't hit anything. I think its moved somewhere else."

"Keep trying, "Timmins orders. "Do not let it get away."

*"Damn it, Timmins! I can't see!"*

Once Wieland calms down, he shift to flank the cultist again. He slices out with his mithral sickle trying to lop off the man's head. The  sickle digs in deep into the man shoulder and neck and blood gushes for a moment. The man cries out in pain. He is on his last legs.









*OOC:*



Meridith - Balance check (DC 5): 1D20-1 = [13]-1 = 12 (success)
Meridith - MW Longsword (in off hand): 1D20+7-4 = [10]+7-4 = 13; 1D8+1 = [3]+1 = 4
1D100 = [51] = 51 (miss)
Wieland - Attacks with Sickle (20% Miss Chance): 1D20+12 = [8]+12 = 20; 1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D100 = [56] = 56 (hit)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus gets an angry look on his face, glowering at the cultist who managed to evade two skillful blows just now.

*Angus growls,* "Ye waen't dedge a thoord!"



Spoiler: combat data









The blow is pure power, almost entirely lacking finesse. The cultist tries to block the blow with his mace, but the blade lands on the man's wrist, cutting it off, before continuing on its path, cleaving into the man's left shoulder, and cleaving him nearly in two; the blade stops just underneath the man's right side ribcage. Blood gushes onto the stone floor of the hallway, as the man's scream is stifled by the fact that his lungs have been savagely rended in twain during the course of the blade's travel.

Before the corpse can hit the ground, Angus takes a 5-ft adjustment forward, to get within range of the other cultist who just shattered Wieland's armor; Angus rears up, and tries to bring the pointed tip of his kite shield down on the man's head, but he dodges at the last moment; the shield strikes the floor, sending up a shower of sparks.

*Angus growls again,* "Ye're naext!"



Spoiler: Translation



"You won't dodge a third!"
"You're next!"


----------



## Neurotic

Maur leaves the last cultist to Quinn and rushes back toward where he last saw Centaur and the rest of the squad, his darkvision easily piercing the gloom.

"What's what here? Where's the fighting?"

OOC: move to just next to the dead cultist behind Aureus, asks the question and either move to block the hallway next to Aureus or attack


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

"Prepare to meet your punishment, cannibal" Says Quinn with disgust in his voice. he slice out with cruel justice to bring an end of the cruelty using both hands on the hilt.



Spoiler



+2 recitation, +1 damage for 2 handed attack
_: 1D20+15 = [16]+15 = 31
1D6+5 = [4]+5 = 9

_: 1D20+10 = [17]+10 = 27
1D6+5 = [5]+5 = 10

crit range for a scimitar : 18-20, .. .. .. so close


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus gets an angry look on his face, glowering at the cultist who managed to evade two skillful blows just now.
> 
> *Angus growls,* "Ye waen't dedge a thoord!"
> 
> The blow is pure power, almost entirely lacking finesse. The cultist tries to block the blow with his mace, but the blade lands on the man's wrist, cutting it off, before continuing on its path, cleaving into the man's left shoulder, and cleaving him nearly in two; the blade stops just underneath the man's right side ribcage. Blood gushes onto the stone floor of the hallway, as the man's scream is stifled by the fact that his lungs have been savagely rended in twain during the course of the blade's travel.
> 
> Before the corpse can hit the ground, Angus takes a 5-ft adjustment forward, to get within range of the other cultist who just shattered Wieland's armor; Angus rears up, and tries to bring the pointed tip of his kite shield down on the man's head, but he dodges at the last moment; the shield strikes the floor, sending up a shower of sparks.
> 
> *Angus growls again,* "Ye're naext!"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Translation
> 
> 
> 
> "You won't dodge a third!"
> "You're next!"



The open door stands partly between the cultist and Angus, which gives the man a bit of extra defense but it won't last long.

Phar watches Angus skewer the one cultist and just miss the second one. While he can barely see in the reddish glow, he can't see much from his current position. "See you on the other side," he says to Angus. Phar casts a quick orison, causing _light_ to flood the corridors. He rushes down the eastern corridor and turns into the southern corridor. He glances down the corridor that goes southeast and sees Caerth rushing away from him. The paragon elf wizard sees another cultist standing roughly 15 away from him and 20 feet from Caerth. Phar can see that the man is about to cast a spell. "Caerth! Behind you!"

The cultist finishes his spell and Phar is relieved to see that the man was only healing himself. The man glances towards Phar and then back towards Caerth. He decides that Phar is the less dangerous foe, so he stalks back towards the elf.

The cultist facing Quinn stries out at the ex-gladiator, weakly. The blow doesn't even come close.









*OOC:*


Phar casts _Light_ on his bow and moves 30 feet.
---
Cultist - Cure Light Wounds: 1D8+4 = [4]+4 = 8
Cultist - Fighting Defensively with Heavy Mace: 1D20+4-4 = [15]+4-4 = 15
1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3 (miss)









Neurotic said:


> Maur leaves the last cultist to Quinn and rushes back toward where he last saw Centaur and the rest of the squad, his darkvision easily piercing the gloom.
> 
> "What's what here? Where's the fighting?"
> 
> OOC: move to just next to the dead cultist behind Aureus, asks the question and either move to block the hallway next to Aureus or attack



"It was here," Meridith says as she fumbles around in the dark. "I can't see it anymore."

"I heard it," Aureus says to Maur. "Something invisible, right there. I tried to shoot it but I think it moved... or I missed."

Maur looks toward where Aureus is pointing, but even with his darkvision and trained ears, he can't see or hear it. He moves close and hope he can help keep the foe from being able to slip by the gather group.









*OOC:*


 I'm going to assume that Maur is going to move to block the corridor.

Maur - Spot (DC 30) and Listen checks (DC 15): 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9 +2 -10 = 1
1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11 +2 = 13









ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "Prepare to meet your punishment, cannibal" Says Quinn with disgust in his voice. he slice out with cruel justice to bring an end of the cruelty using both hands on the hilt.



Light spills down the southern corridor and Quinn is certain he can see Phar up ahead.

Quinn slashes out once and then a second time at the cultist with _Cruel Justice_. The first strike digs deep into the man's chest and the second takes the man's head off. His body falls to the floor and his head rolls ten feet down the corridor.

_"Justice is done,"_ Cruel Justice intones.


----------



## Knightfall

He is surrounded, but they cannot see him. He manages to avoid the gnoll's arrows and the woman's clumsy attack in the darkness. He is about to move when a dwarf comes around the corner from the western corridor. "A Sonnthord," he whispers in dwarven.

The dwarf doesn't hear him and neither does the half-ogre or human girl. The gnoll's ears seem to twitch but the female doesn't hear him either.

His grip on his waraxe tightens but he restrains himself. If was only the Sonnthord, he'd risk a fight, but there are too many of them. He takes a deep breath, quietly, and moves along the wall beside the girl, trying desperately to stay quiet as he moves. _'Maybe next time, Sonnthord'_, he thinks.









*OOC:*


Aureus - Listen check vs whispering (DC 15): 1D20+11-10 = [2]+11-10 = 3 (failed)



Spoiler: DM Only



Xander - Hide and Move Silently (Double Move while Invisible): 1D20+7+20-5 = [3]+7+20-5 = 25
1D20+11-5 = [8]+11-5 = 14


----------



## Knightfall

*"It's moving again! Meridith, on your left!"* Aureus shouts.

"It's no good, I can't see anything," the young ranger replies.

"Damn, I think it went by me," she says to Maur. "It was there for a second, I'm sure of it, but I can't locate it. I couldn't hear it move this time."


----------



## Knightfall

*END OF ROUND 14*


----------



## JustinCase

The bear that killed Hirasean starts dragging the body through the hallway, away from the ruckus and towards a corner. It seems intent on eating the remains in quiet.

The other bear looks up, blood and gore spilling from its maw, and sniffs the air. Unsure, it takes a hesitant step towards the northern passage.

Caerth, meanwhile, is intent on finding that bard. He ignores the warning in his head that he is moving away from his allies too far, instead holding Kang tightly in his fist and continues running.

Where's that door she went through?









*OOC:*


The summoning of the bears expires after 8 rounds, so on round 18. However, Caerth is too far away to instruct them to do anything else, and there are no living cultists in sight.

So bears do what they naturally do with food, and that means dragging it away to a secluded place to eat in peace. But perhaps the most northern bear can sense the invisible foe? The stat block does not mention the Scent ability, so what do I roll for that?

Caerth keeps chasing the Lady. Poor fool him.


----------



## Knightfall

*Caerth Rushes Into Danger:*


JustinCase said:


> The bear that killed Hirasean starts dragging the body through the hallway, away from the ruckus and towards a corner. It seems intent on eating the remains in quiet.



The bear pulls the dead champion all the way down past Quinn into the corner and continues to gorge itself. Quinn can see that there won't be much left of the man once the bear is finished.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> The other bear looks up, blood and gore spilling from its maw, and sniffs the air. Unsure, it takes a hesitant step towards the northern passage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> So bears do what they naturally do with food, and that means dragging it away to a secluded place to eat in peace. But perhaps the most northern bear can sense the invisible foe? The stat block does not mention the Scent ability, so what do I roll for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:* Let's see if the bear goes after a living target it can't see or continues to the eat the fallen foe in front of it... the bear keeps eating.
> Wisdom check (DC 15): 1D20+1 = [10]+1 = 11



The bear sniffs the air for a few seconds and then growls. It goes back to eating the meal in front of it. It doesn't concern itself with the hutaakan rogue, as an inner force tells the bear that the two-legged being is a friend.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Caerth, meanwhile, is intent on finding that bard. He ignores the warning in his head that he is moving away from his allies too far, instead holding Kang tightly in his fist and continues running.
> 
> Where's that door she went through?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Caerth keeps chasing the Lady. Poor fool him.



Caerth rushes around the corner where the bard and other cultist went and near runs into a pair of ghouls that are standing in front of a large door at the end of a short hallway. The sight and smell of the two ghouls snaps the half-orc druid out of his building rage.

The other cultist is standing in what looks like a small alcove and then Caerth hear him thump on a wooden door. "Anselm, the intruders are breaking through. Let me in, please." He doesn't see Caerth.

Caerth glances over his shoulder instinctively and sees that there is another ghoul at the end of another, longer, corridor. It stands around 40 to 50 feet away and it senses his presence. The other two ghouls lock their eyes on Caerth. Spittle drips from their mouths. The empathic feeling he gets from _Kang_ shifts from anger to wariness. Caerth senses he's in trouble!

There is no sign of the bard.

*OOC:* So, Caerth is using the Run action, so he can't attack the ghouls this round. They move on initiative count 9, as noted in the DM Only Spoiler with the post for the Initiative Count on the OOC thread.


----------



## Knightfall

The cultist tries in vain to open the door. He swears in a harsh tongue that Caerth doesn't recognize. He turns around and directs the ghouls to go attack the intruders. The ghouls hiss at him until he presents his unholy symbol to them. Then he finally sees Caerth. His eyes go wide.

*"Kill him!"* He orders the ghouls. *"Devour him for Malotoch!"*

He starts banging on the door again. *"Damn you, Anselm! Open the door!"*


----------



## Knightfall

Brutus stalks back the way he came and tries to find this foe that Aureus and the others are sure is hidden somewhere in the corridors. He moves and then waits and listens. He knows there is little chance he will see the creature but maybe he can hear its movements. He does try to find the foe with his darkvision but knows its more likely he'll hear it. He hears nothing and doesn't see anything either. He stands and waits.

"I don't see or hear it," he says quietly. "I'm ready."

*OOC:* Moves and readies an action to attack if the invisible foe is revealed to him by the others.
Brutus - Listen and Spot checks: 1D20+10-5 = [1]+10-5 = 6
1D20+10 = [7]+10 = 17

Down at the end of the northern corridor, the cultist standing between Timmins and Wieland is ready to fall. Timmins watches in surprise as the man drops his mace and shield and falls to his knees.

"I surrender," he says.

"No Zeidan! We can beat them!" The other cultist yells as Angus menaces the man.

"Eike, drop your weapon. There is no point in dying any more. We have delayed them long enough for the Masters to flee, and... I sense that Xander has betrayed us. He should have attacked by now."

The other cultist hesitates.

"Eike! The champion has fallen! Lady Panthera has fled! The Masters are not coming to help us! Do not throw your life away!"

The cultist named Eike curses in frustration but relents. he drops his mace and shield and holds up his hands. "I- I surrender to you, centaur."

*"Everyone be quiet!"* Aureus barks out. She moves 10 feet up the corridor, standing behind Brutus to his right. She tries again to locate the invisible foe with her keen senses. "Where are you?" She whispers to herself.

Timmins doesn't move a muscle but keeps his eyes on the cultist in front of him. He motions Wieland to be quiet and the young soldier nods.

Aureus looks beyond Brutus and her ears twitch. "No, nothing. If there is something there, I can't see or hear it. Damn, I think it's gotten away."

"Xander, that blasted duergar," the cultist on his knees curses.

"Quiet you," Timmins whispers harshly. The old warrior looks at Angus. "If you can understand me, go find the half-orc. Go find Caerth. He'll be able to track this Xander."

Meridith stands in the dark in silence, completely blind.









*OOC:*


So, no more -10 or even -5 for the sounds of battle. I'd already made the decision for the two cultists to surrender before @Neurotic made the suggestion for the penalty to be removed. 

Aureus - Spot and Listen checks: 1D20+11 = [9]+11 = 20
1D20+11 = [10]+11 = 21 (both checks fail)



Spoiler: DM Only



Xander - Hide and Move Silently (while Invisible): 1D20+7+20-5 = [10]+7+20-5 = 32
1D20+11-5 = [16]+11-5 = 22


----------



## Knightfall

*Meanwhile...*
The ghoul closest to Caerth rushes around the half-orc druid and tries to bite at his neck from the other side, but the creature stumbles leaving itself wide open for a counterattack. The other ghoul moves in, bites at Caerth's arm holding _Kang_, and slashes at his chest with its claws. Caerth's new armor protects him from the ghouls fangs and claw attacks don't penetrate the half-orc druid's defenses.

The other ghoul shambles down the corridor towards Caerth and the other ghouls. It get as close to the half-orc druid as it can without stumbling over the other ghouls attacking Caerth.









*OOC:*


@JustinCase, Caerth gains an AoO against one of the ghouls. He gets the +2 for Recitation and a +2 circumstance bonus to hit. He gains that +2 circumstance bonus in the next round against both ghouls as well.

Ghoul - Attack vs Caerth: 1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3 (critical miss)
Ghoul - Full Attack: 1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17 (miss)
1D20 = [1] = 1 (critical miss)
1D20 = [14] = 14 (miss)
1D6+1 = [3]+1 = 4; 1D3 = [3] = 3; 1D3 = [1] = 1


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth curses as the ghouls close in on him, and Kangs mental anxiety is something he can do without. 

Before he has a chance to switch to his trusted spear, the undead things are upon him. The half-orc is soon grateful for the tough rhino hide of his armor, because the ghouls have trouble penetrating it with their claws. He knows his luck won’t hold, and desperately slashes at the closest foe with the dagger. 









*OOC:*




Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, Caerth gains an AoO against one of the ghouls. He gets the +2 for Recitation and a +2 circumstance bonus to hit. He gains that +2 circumstance bonus in the next round against both ghouls as well.




AoO: 1D20+11+4 = [13]+11+4 = 28
1D4+5 = [2]+5 = 7


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

[on quinn's turn] Quinn knows that running off as fas at the half orc did is not wise, so he hustles down the hall in the direction he went.

Action, Quinn: double move toward where Caerth went until a foe is encountered, then exact "proper justice".
Action, player [me]: going grocery shopping, normal move [1/4 mile @ 2 miles per hour] attack grocery store
+50 att, 1d pocketbook damage, uber home.



Spoiler



damage = $198.02


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth curses as the ghouls close in on him, and Kangs mental anxiety is something he can do without.
> 
> Before he has a chance to switch to his trusted spear, the undead things are upon him. The half-orc is soon grateful for the tough rhino hide of his armor, because the ghouls have trouble penetrating it with their claws. He knows his luck won’t hold, and desperately slashes at the closest foe with the dagger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> AoO: 1D20+11+4 = [13]+11+4 = 28
> 1D4+5 = [2]+5 = 7



The blow from the dagger penetrates deep into the ghoul. Caerth can tell it won't take much to put these undead things down. He's still outmatched. Then, he hears the sound of hoofbeats resounding on the cobblestone floor. The sound is coming closer and he knows the centaur is on his way.

As Angus passes Phar and the cultist, the foe tries to stop the centaur with a strike from his heavy mace. The attack doesn't even come close and by the time he's turned around, Phar has run off down the southern corridor.

"I'm going to help find the wizard," Phar says to Quinn as he runs by. "I'll leave that one to you." The paragon elf rushes north to stand ten feet from Maur. He holds up his bow with the light spell. "Let's find this bastard."

Quinn watches as the cultist at the other end of the corridor decides to move into the eastern corridor instead of towards him. Soon, both Timmins and Wieland can hear the man casting a spell, but they don't see him.

*"Someone is casting a spell!"* Wieland shouts, the need for silence forgotten.

The magic takes hold not on him or Timmins but on the cultist named Eike. He screams in fear. He begins shaking and looks like he's ready to run.


----------



## Knightfall

The acolyte on his knees looks up at Timmins and speaks. He barely acknowledges the other cultist who is now under the grips of fear. "Listen, I am not truly one of them. My name is Aries Zeidan and, yes, I have been living among these damn cultists for near a year now, but I was sent by by my masters to infiltrate this Cult of the Crow Goddess and put a stop to there evil ways. I am a member of the Soldiers of Iron."

"Quiet you," Timmins snaps. "I will not listen to any of your lies."

*"You must listen to me!"* The man yells. *"Carnell is in great danger! The undead leader of this cult has planned for your return to this island! He knew you would come and has set a plan in motion to destroy Carnell while you are distracted here!"* The man begins shaking in anger. *"I did not have time to slip away and warn anyone! A flight of rooks is likely already upon the village! There are more than two dozen of them! Tarrak plans to let them cause havoc and then he and the other ghasts will slip into the village when the sun goes down! They wish to turn everyone in Carnell into undead beasts!"*

"You need to be quiet," Wieland insists. He menaces the man with his sickle. "You will not help this Xander escape by distracting us."

"Xander is a wizard and thief," Aries says. "He's not going to stick around here and end up dead for Tarrak. He's isn't loyal to that damn ghast. The duergar is more like the hired help. His payment was to not be turned into a ghoul." He shakes his head. "And I have no love for the man. He's as vicious as they come. He might _fireball_ you if he gets the chance."

"Muzzle that bastard," Aureus barks. "I can't hear a damn thing!"

"Stop talking!" Timmins snaps. He lifts his arm to strike out at the cultist with the flat of his blade.









*OOC:*


Rushed Diplomacy check. All the NPCs start out as Hostile, but they all become Indifferent to Aries with his roll. This doesn't include Aureus. Here is her Sense Motive (Hunch - DC 20) check. I will wait to roll a check for Phar to give @Neurotic to take the lead for this situation.

Aureus - Sense Motive (DC 20): 1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9 (failed)



Spoiler: DM Only



Aries Zeidan - Rushed Diplomacy check (vs NPC Allies): 1D20+10-10 = [20]+10-10 = 20
Whoa!  

So, that's a 30.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus hears, and understands, the sentence being within the range of his knowledge of Harqualian; he had been practicing this language for a few years, but there were many subtleties that still eluded him. But he understood this simple sentence, as well as the urgency it carried; so he obeyed it, without question.

His opponent, of course, took a swipe at him as he did so. Little coward. Angus made himself a mental note to deal with him later.

*Angus says,* "Aen meh Wae!"

Angus knew better than to go full gallop down the hallway, in an unfamiliar environment; but he didn't have to. His horseshoes, a coming of age gift from his father, made his cantor into an effortless endeavor, adding about three feet to every stride, allowing him to almost float or glide, at almost twice his normal speed.

As Angus reaches the end of the secondary hallway, he is surprised to see the ghoul, but the reaction is momentary, and fear doesn't enter into the equation at all. An ally was in danger, and that was that; ghouls be damned. Besides, they looked squishy enough to Angus...



Spoiler: Game Data



Angus took a double move, 140 ft. to get here.
He will act again in round 16.


----------



## Neurotic

"No, do listen, we cannot afford not to and it will only delay the inevitable. If they are already on their way we cannot help them. But listen somewhere not here. Take them further down the hall, near that red light, and wait. I heard something I didn't in a long time. And some dwarf on dwarf action is in order. I will call out our invisible friend in dwarven, it will be a duel. You will NOT interfere. Now go!"



Spoiler: Changing to dwarven



"Hear that, duergar? Xander? I'm from a fight with a prelate, minor lackeys, and your champion. Wounded, and spells spent. How about it. Duergar against Sonnthord, as it was throughout the ages. Your people think you a wizard. Here, you cannot easily fly. How about it? Or you could confirm the attack on human settlement and help us get there on time. I would vouch for you then, just another hostage forced to do labor."





Maur waits tensely, expecting fully to be attacked from invisibility cover as a means of accepting the challenge. But hoping still there may be some glimmer of dwarfanity in duergar who already showed he doesn't want to fight.



Spoiler: If no answer comes



"As you wish, wizard."

He swings in the empty hall, going diagonally across space, stepping into it and reversing the swing on the next one.

Attack NW; damage NW; attack N; damage N; miss chance NW; miss chance N: 1D20+13+3 = [6]+13+3 = 22
1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10
1D20+8+3 = [11]+8+3 = 22
1D8+7 = [5]+7 = 12
1D100 = [22] = 22
1D100 = [74] = 74






Spoiler: If the answer comes



In common: "Quickly now, clear the area. Go all the way back to that light. And take your blasted light with you."

As a move action cast bless into the hammer (I need to check Ordained champion, it may be limited to damage spells)











*OOC:*



Maur will wait only seconds for the answer and then attack the square "north-west" of him, 5' steps inside and attack the one 'north' of that one.

Assuming there is no answer, obviously

He is not sure about the professed attack on the town but is willing to listen if for no other reason than it would be expensive NOT to.
Sense Motive: 1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12

He takes a swipe at Eike as she runs, simply for the sake of simplicity, NON-LETHAL









Spoiler: Actions



OA vs Eike; damage: 1D20+13+3-4 = [10]+13+3-4 = 22;1D8+7 = [2]+7 = 9

Attack NW; damage NW; attack N; damage N; miss chance NW; miss chance N: 1D20+13+3 = [6]+13+3 = 22
1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10
1D20+8+3 = [11]+8+3 = 22
1D8+7 = [5]+7 = 12
1D100 = [22] = 22
1D100 = [74] = 74


----------



## Knightfall

*Angus and Caerth:*


Tellerian Hawke said:


> As Angus reaches the end of the secondary hallway, he is surprised to see the ghoul, but the reaction is momentary, and fear doesn't enter into the equation at all. An ally was in danger, and that was that; ghouls be damned. Besides, they looked squishy enough to Angus...
> [/spoiler]



The ghoul hisses at Angus, ready to strike.
_______________________________________________________________________

*Maur and Phar:*


Neurotic said:


> "No, do listen, we cannot afford not to and it will only delay the inevitable. If they are already on their way we cannot help them. But listen somewhere not here. Take them further down the hall, near that red light, and wait. I heard something I didn't in a long time. And some dwarf on dwarf action is in order. I will call out our invisible friend in dwarven, it will be a duel. You will NOT interfere. Now go!"



Meridith nods in assent. She moves away from Maur and the others towards Timmins and Wieland.

*"I will not run from a fight,"* Brutus proclaims. The brash youngster wishes to prove himself alongside the dwarf.

Phar looks at Maur and shakes his head. "I hope you know what you're doing." The paragon elf ends his _light_ spell once Meridith has found her way to Timmins and Wieland. He stands and waits, silently. The red glow gives him some light to see but not much.

"Damn it!" Aureus snaps. She turns and glares at Maur. "I know you think you should lead this fight, but Phar and I have been dealing with this damn place long before you showed up!" Her ears twitch in annoyance. "But if you want to get yourself killed, be my guest, but don't treat me like I'm some invalid or your servant!"









*OOC:*


Brutus refuses to give up his position. Since Meridith didn't act this round, I'm going to let her take a single move action, and push her down in the initiative order to behind Maur and Quinn but before the duergar.

Phar can discontinue the _light_ spell as a free action, if I'm remembering correctly. He cannot move until next round, and he may choose not to do so.

Since Aureus already moved 10 feet this round and made unsuccessful Spot and Listen checks, she really shouldn't be able to move again as I didn't have her ready an action.








			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Changing to dwarven
> 
> 
> 
> "Hear that, duergar? Xander? I'm from a fight with a prelate, minor lackeys, and your champion. Wounded, and spells spent. How about it. Duergar against Sonnthord, as it was throughout the ages. Your people think you a wizard. Here, you cannot easily fly. How about it? Or you could confirm the attack on human settlement and help us get there on time. I would vouch for you then, just another hostage forced to do labor."
> 
> 
> 
> Maur waits tensely, expecting fully to be attacked from invisibility cover as a means of accepting the challenge. But hoping still there may be some glimmer of dwarfanity in duergar who already showed he doesn't want to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If no answer comes
> 
> 
> 
> "As you wish, wizard."
> 
> He swings in the empty hall, going diagonally across space, stepping into it and reversing the swing on the next one.



The duergar says nothing. He only waits and listens for his chance. He grins as the _light_ goes out. Once Maur is done swinging his hammer at empty air, Xander makes his move. He dashes away from the half-ogre pup and the strange canine female who he can now tell isn't a gnoll. The two of them got way to close for comfort. He foregoes silence for speed and the one called Aureus hears him, but it's too late to stop him.

"Damn, I hear him!" Aureus growls.

"Even I heard that, but I still can't see him," Brutus says quietly. "Show yourself wizard!"

"With pleasure," Xander says. He stops, drops his axe, and turns and Maur can hear the duergar casting a spell. "You want a fight, Sonnthord. You're going to have to survive my magic and then catch me first!"

In the darkness, Aureus watches as a glowing bead streaks out towards her. "Brutus, watch out!"

"Damn wizards!" The half-ogre says.

"Fireball!" Phar yells. "Take cover!"

The fireball goes off right in front of Aureus. She quickly puts herself in the corner of the corridor where the wall and floor meet. Her quick reflex and natural abilities keep her from getting roasted. While Brutus and Phar aren't as lucky, the two of them manage to avoid the worst of the blast.

The flames crawl along the walls down the corridors to engulf the Timmins.

*"Look out!"* Meridith yells to the old warrior but it is too late. Timmins uses his shield to block some of the flames but is still singed.

*"Damn wizard!* Brutus yells. He looks like he's going to throw his axe again but instead he prepares to charge forward.

Aureus glares at Maur. She looks ready to bite.

*OOC:* Xander - Fireball spell: 5D6 = [3, 6, 1, 5, 1] = 16 (Reflex save for half damage [DC 16]) | Saves on OOC thread



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Maur will wait only seconds for the answer and then attack the square "north-west" of him, 5' steps inside and attack the one 'north' of that one.
> 
> Assuming there is no answer, obviously
> 
> He is not sure about the professed attack on the town but is willing to listen if for no other reason than it would be expensive NOT to.
> Sense Motive: 1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12
> 
> He takes a swipe at Eike as *he* runs, simply for the sake of simplicity, NON-LETHAL



*OOC:* Since Aureus is the second square you want Maur to attack, I'm going to say he attacks the square behind Angus instead. In the end, it doesn't really matter as Xander wasn't even close to any of those squares.



Spoiler: For Neurotic



Sense Motive result: Maur isn't believing anything the cultist is saying at this point. It sounds like a desperate bluff by a man who doesn't want to get gutted in the "here and now" or be hanged later back in Carnell.

OA vs Eike; damage: 1D20+13+3-4 = [10]+13+3-4 = 22;1D8+7 = [2]+7 = 9 (nonlethal)
*DM's Note:* Saving this attack for next round as Eike will run [x3]. Maur's attack will be a hit against him.


_______________________________________________________________________

*Quinn:*


ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn knows that running off as fast at the half orc did is not wise, so he hustles down the hall.
> 
> OOC: for 40 feet of movement, have me end up in the square just south of where Phar was...



Quinn rushes down the corridor to help Caerth and the centaur. Then, he hears it. The sound of an explosion and roaring flames.

"A _fireball_ spell," Cruel Justice says.

The corridor that Phar just ran into brightens and then goes dark.

*END OF ROUND 15*


----------



## Neurotic

Maur rushes after the wizard suddenly visible
"I knew it! Rush toward the back as I told you. NOW! Wizard, Phar, if you can make me go faster, please do so."

"And now something completely unexpected wizard."
Maur rushes after the wizard. While another might think him charging the wizard, at the last moment, just before they collide Maur shimmers and disappears, appearing a moment later right behind the duergar.

"Yield to your fate!"



Spoiler: Actions



Save: Reflex save (base + spell resistance + items + recitation): 1D20+3+3+1+3 = [15]+3+3+1+3 = 25 - saved, 8 damage

Double Move
Swift action: anklet of translocation, going straight behind the wizard


----------



## JustinCase

*"Thanks,"* Caerth growls at Angus, a little more gruff than he would when not in combat with a bunch of ghouls.

The half-orc again regrets not wielding his trusted spear, and the magical dagger is starting to revolt him again. Why did he pick it up again?

Regardless, the blade handles well and the druid manages to hit the undead creatures easily.









*OOC:*


Caerth attacks the ghoul between him and Angus first. If that one goed down, his secondary attack is against the next ghoul within reach.

Full attack with Kang:
1D20+11+2+2+2 = [10]+11+2+2+2 = 27
1D4+5 = [3]+5 = 8 damage
1D20+6+2+2+2 = [12]+6+2+2+2 = 24
1D4+5 = [4]+5 = 9 damage
(Added the +2 flanking AND the +2 recitation AND the +2 circumstance bonuses later.  )

Does the Deathwatch ability works on undead, too?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*OOC:*


 Out-of-turn roleplaying post 







*Angus smiles and nods, knowing the meaning of the single word, but getting the reply slightly wrong:* "OK, You too!"


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *"Thanks,"* Caerth growls at Angus, a little more gruff than he would when not in combat with a bunch of ghouls.
> 
> The half-orc again regrets not wielding his trusted spear, and the magical dagger is starting to revolt him again. Why did he pick it up again?
> 
> Regardless, the blade handles well and the druid manages to hit the undead creatures easily.



The ghoul that moved around Caerth goes down with one stab from _Kang_. It topples to the floor. The second strike with the weapon cuts a deep hole in the next ghoul's gaunt torso. The blad comes back with black ichor on it.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does the Deathwatch ability works on undead, too?



*OOC:* Deathwatch only lets you know that the ghouls are undead. It doesn't tell you how close they are to being destroyed.


----------



## Knightfall

As Caerth swings around and stabs at the second ghoul, he sees the cultist in the niche run for the other door. The man quickly opens it and then closes it from the other side. While Caerth isn't sure, he thinks he hears a large mechanism being operated on the other side of the door. More than likely, the cultist locked and bolted the door.


----------



## Knightfall

*Meanwhile...*


Neurotic said:


> Rush toward the back as I told you. NOW!



Maur's word shake Brutus's inner anger into his throat. He senses the dwarf means what he says. The young warrior can only hope that the dwarf won't hold his rashness against him in the future. He retreats from the damnable wizard into the other corridor and hopes Maur makes quick work of the duergar. He stops when he reaches Timmins.

Eike dashes down the corridor towards Meridith. Fear drives him forward, recklessly. Meridith moves out of his way, as she's more concerned with Timmins who is trying to stop his cloak from smoldering. Brutus doesn't think to stop the mad cultist's rush to get away from the source of his fear.

*"Eike, don't run!"* Aries yells.

As he passes by Maur, the dwarf uses strikes out at the man but doesn't try to kill him. Maur's hammer thumps the man's backside but he keeps running past the dwarf and by Phar and Aureus. The hutaakan rogue thinks about trying to stop the man, but instead she fires two bow shots at Xander. Without his invisibility, the wizard is an easy target for her. The first arrows sink into his arm while the second nicks the duergar's thigh. He yelps in pain.

"Ha! Got him!" Her tail swishes, and she turns to look at Maur smugly. "He's all yours, I've made my point... to him and to you."

Timmins finally puts out his cloak and turns back to Aries. "Maur says to listen, so talk... but no shouting."

Aries sighs. "As I said, the fight here is meant as a distraction. Tarrak and the other leaders have already left the temple through a secret underground passage on the upper level you just came down from. Very few of the acolytes know it's there, but Tarrak had begun to trust me. Anselm -- he's another ghast - might still be around here somewhere but he'll probably just hide out in his room or somewhere elsein hopes you won't find him. He's not much of a warrior, but he's still dangerous."

"And the attack on Carnell?" Wieland asks.

"The rooks are already on their way or they're already there. As I said, Tarrak and his senior acolytes won't attack the village until dark. The passageway leads under the water and shoreline. It comes up on the beach close to the village but is still far enough away to have remained hidden for decades."

Phar watches the cultist's mad dash, but he doesn't try to stop him. He's more concerned with who or what frightened him. The paragon elf wizard gives the dwarf the fight he wants. He moves back towards the double doors and the reddish light. He goes past Meridith and stops by the open doors. He looks inside and sees a massive forge sitting in the center of a large room that is roughly 50 feet long and 30 to 35 feet wide. Several crates are stacked up in the corners closest to the double doors. He can see another door that is ajar on the southeastern wall. The reddish glow emanates from the forge. Phar can clearly see there are piles of coal and two old barrels on the other side of the room and a weapon's rack leaning against the northwestern wall.

Beyond the forge is a large anvil. On the anvil is a greatsword. It looks to be in the finishing stages of its creation.

"This forge room. Is there anyone else inside?"

Aries shakes his head. "No. While Xander can call forth hell hounds from the forge, Tarrak already had him do that and took the infernal beasts with him for the attack on the village. There is also a deadly bird called an anathaema eagle that is attacking with the rooks. It is quite large and carry a rider. One of the senior acolytes, a man named Crisenth, is leading the rooks."

"This is bad," Meridith says.

"How many more in the temple?" Phar asks from the open doorway.

"Not many, we were told to fight to the death, but after Tarrak left, several of the acolytes deserted. There were a few old boats on the other side of the island that Tarrak had forgotten about. I fixed up two of them just in case I needed a quick escape. The last time I check on them, the boats were still there but I wouldn't be surprised if the fleeing acolytes discovered them. If they didn't, they probably swam to the mainland." He pauses. "There are half-a-dozen ghasts waiting for you on the next level. That's the main level of the temple. There are probably rooks still in the aviary and hatchery, but if you don't go in there, they won't attack you. There is some sort of plant monster in the aviary too."

"Can you get this Xander to surrender?"

"Unlikely."









*OOC:*


Maur - Intimidate check vs Brutus: 1D20+1 = [12]+1 = 13 (success) | Brutus's attitude will naughty word to unfriendly towards Maur after the Intimidation ends.

Aureus - Composite Longbow (Full Attack): 1D20+15 = [13]+15 = 28; 1D8+3 = [1]+3 = 4
1D20+10 = [15]+10 = 25; 1D8+3 = [1]+3 = 4 (two hits, min. damage)


----------



## Knightfall

*The Ghouls Attack:*
The ghoul tries to overwhelm Caerth with its attacks. Bite. Claw. Claw. One again, Caerth's unique hide armor protects him from the ghoul's teeth and claws.

The other ghoul steps towards Angus and does the same with the same results. The undead's attacks cannot bypass the centaur's shield.









*OOC:*



Ghoul - Full Attack vs Caerth: 1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17; 1D20 = [7] = 7; 1D20 = [4] = 4
1D6+1 = [5]+1 = 6; 1D3 = [2] = 2; 1D3 = [3] = 3
Ghoul - Full Attack vs Angus: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12; 1D20 = [14] = 14; 1D20 = [4] = 4
1D6+1 = [5]+1 = 6; 1D3 = [2] = 2; 1D3 = [3] = 3


----------



## Knightfall

Mortas grins with evil satisfaction. Eike betrayed Malotoch and he will pay for his betrayal. Mortas tries to think of who to attack next. Then he sees the elf wizard, Phar, appears in front of the double doors of the forge room. He balks at the idea of challenging the wizard. Instead he tries to slink back the way he came. He gets only 10 feet before he notices the pale light of Cruel Justice shining from around the corner from the southern corridor. He can hear Quinn moving. He moves another 5 feet and waits with his mace and shield ready. Maybe he can ambush the man and take the sword from him. Tarrak would reward him.

The man is hardly moving silently and Quinn hears him coming, easily.

*OOC:* @ScottDeWar_jr, your action for Quinn!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: Game Mechanics







Did this in a hurry... didn't bother to login, which is why it put it under the "default" username.



Angus' mind is swirling with options. But these were undead, he knew that much. He didn't know what they were capable of, but he DID know that now was not the time to showboat.

_Stick to the basics. Chop this bugger in two!_

Angus brings the big clan sword down HARD on the ghoul's right shoulder with a sickening THWACK of sharp steel hitting soft flesh!









*OOC:*


 Hits AC 26 for 11 pts. damage.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Spoiler: Game Mechanics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137565
> Did this in a hurry... didn't bother to login, which is why it put it under the "default" username.
> 
> 
> 
> Angus' mind is swirling with options. But these were undead, he knew that much. He didn't know what they were capable of, but he DID know that now was not the time to showboat.
> 
> _Stick to the basics. Chop this bugger in two!_
> 
> Angus brings the big clan sword down HARD on the ghoul's right shoulder with a sickening THWACK of sharp steel hitting soft flesh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hits AC 26 for 11 pts. damage.



The blade nearly cleaves the ghoul in two, but the undead monstrosity remains upright, for the most part.

*OOC:* Since the ghoul moved to you, I'm going to forego the -2 penalty, but the second strike is still a miss.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur rushes after the wizard suddenly visible
> "I knew it! Rush toward the back as I told you. NOW! Wizard, Phar, if you can make me go faster, please do so."
> 
> "And now something completely unexpected wizard."
> Maur rushes after the wizard. While another might think him charging the wizard, at the last moment, just before they collide Maur shimmers and disappears, appearing a moment later right behind the duergar.
> 
> "Yield to your fate!"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Save: Reflex save (base + spell resistance + items + recitation): 1D20+3+3+1+3 = [15]+3+3+1+3 = 25 - saved, 8 damage
> 
> Double Move
> Swift action: anklet of translocation, going straight behind the wizard



Maur's rush forward doesn't surprise Xander, but his magic jump does. He finds himself with only one option and hopes it is enough to put some distance between him and Maur. He tumbles deftly away from Maur through the open doorway that leads to the stairway up to the first level of the temple. The duergar abandons his waraxe. He's to busy trying to get away from the ordained champion. Maur can see that Xander does have a dagger and hand crossbow, however. The wizard/rogue draws the short blade after he lands back on his feet and continues to move away.

"You will have to do better than that," he mocks. He has put some distance between himself and Maur, but he knows the Sonnthord dwarf isn't done with him yet. "And if you expect me to fight toe to toe against you, your crazier than that damn self-proclaimed Ghast Lord! You'll get your licks in, but eventually, I'll outpace you."









*OOC:*


Xander tumbles two diagonals (equal to 30 feet) and then moves another 10 feet after that for a total of 40 feet. This is a double move that requires two successful tumble checks.

Xander - Tumble check (DC 15): 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18 (success)
Xander - Tumble check (DC 15): 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23 (success)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> Mortas grins with evil satisfaction. .. .. ..[edit] .. .. ..The man is hardly moving silently and Quinn hears him coming, easily.
> 
> *OOC:* @ScottDeWar_jr, your action for Quinn!



Quinn does indeed hear the man trying to be sneaky.

"you do ynot seem repentant of your ways, so you will have to be punished."

Quinn attacks the weapon hand of Mortus in hopes of giving who the warrior thinks is just a  minor player of the hierarchy.



Spoiler: roll info



recitation, +2 att; +1 damage 2 handed attack: 1D20+15 = [8]+15 = 23;1D6+6 = [2]+6 = 8

second verse the same as the first!: 1D20+10 = [17]+10 = 27; 1D6+6 = [4]+6 = 10
did he just get killed from getting his hand chopped of?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn does indeed hear the man trying to be sneaky.
> 
> "You do not seem repentant of your ways, so you will have to be punished."
> 
> Quinn attacks the weapon hand of Mortas in hopes of giving who the warrior thinks is just a minor player of the hierarchy.



Mortas shifts his stance to try to hit Quinn first as Quinn takes a step towards the approaching man. However, the man's mace only strikes the corner where the two corridors meet.

Quinn tries to encourage _Cruel Justice_ to use its power again to sever the man's hand. The blade does not comply. Quinn still scores two solid strikes and the cultist reels in pain from the deep cuts on his arm and torso.

_"You must not rely on my power to defeat such weak foes,"_ Cruel Justice insists. _"This man is nothing and will fall easily. Use your skill to defeat him. And if he somehow survives our strikes, then you will take him back to Carnell to face justice!"_

Quinn can feel the blade's will pressing against his own. Could this be what Maur warned him about?

*OOC:* Cultist (Mortas) - Readied attack: 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14; 1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5 (miss)



			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> Spoiler: roll info
> 
> 
> 
> recitation, +2 att; +1 damage 2 handed attack: 1D20+15 = [8]+15 = 23;1D6+6 = [2]+6 = 8
> 
> second verse the same as the first!: 1D20+10 = [17]+10 = 27; 1D6+6 = [4]+6 = 10
> did he just get killed from getting his hand chopped of?



*OOC:* Both attack hit even though the cultist has cover (+4 AC) after Quinn takes a 5-ft. step. Quinn attacks him around the corner of the two corridors. And no, Quinn did not just chop the cultist's hand off. See my post in the OOC thread. And even if CJ relented and used its special power as Quinn wants, its never a killing blow. The hand is severed and the wound is immediately cauterized.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur looks at the surprisingly agile duergar with new respect.
"You're a tricky one, eh? Well, your champion took all of one hit, so...I don't need to make many 'licks' in."

Maur casts a spell...and...nothing happens. He looks for the moment into his shield with the holy symbol and then rushes after the escaping wizard. "Whu...!?"

"I didn't expect you to resist this, chaotic one."



Spoiler: Actions



Standard: cast Spike stones behind duergar and as far into the hall as possible (20x20 squares x 7 levels)  1d8 damage per 5' of movement, half speed, and Ref save DC 18 to have the speed halved again.

Rogue can spot the stones with Search DC 29 (full round action)
Also, IIRC, no tumbling into the difficult terrain?

Move: next to Xander, I believe I just reach him 1 diagonal and 3 'lefts'

Opportunity Attack vs Xander; damage: 1D20+13 = [17]+13 = 30; 1D8+7 = [5]+7 = 12


----------



## Knightfall

*Round 17*
Fear continues to drive Eike to flee. He must get away. He rushes by both Maur and Xander with little concern for them. Xander ignores the man.

*OOC:* @Neurotic, Maur can make an AoO on the passing cultist if he wants, but then he won't get one against Xander. It seems from your post that Maur is trying to _trick_ Xander into thinking he cast a spell on the duergar and it failed, so that when Xander moves away from Maur the next time he won't tumble and Maur will be able to hit him. Since Xander is both a rogue and wizard (thus, very canny), I want you to make a *Bluff* check.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur looks at the surprisingly agile duergar with new respect.
> "You're a tricky one, eh? Well, your champion took all of one hit, so...I don't need to make many 'licks' in."
> 
> Maur casts a spell...and...nothing happens. He looks for the moment into his shield with the holy symbol and then rushes after the escaping wizard. "Whu...!?"
> 
> "I didn't expect you to resist this, chaotic one."
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Standard: cast Spike stones behind duergar and as far into the hall as possible (20x20 squares x 7 levels)  1d8 damage per 5' of movement, half speed, and Ref save DC 18 to have the speed halved again.
> 
> Rogue can spot the stones with Search DC 29 (full round action)
> Also, IIRC, no tumbling into the difficult terrain?
> 
> Move: next to Xander, I believe I just reach him 1 diagonal and 3 'lefts'
> 
> Opportunity Attack vs Xander; damage: 1D20+13 = [17]+13 = 30; 1D8+7 = [5]+7 = 12



Behind Maur, Aureus moves up so she can keep an eye on Maur and the duergar. He may not want her help, but that doesn't mean she's *not* going to help him if he gets into trouble.

Xander raises an eyebrow in puzzlement. _'Chaotic? What is this dwarf talk-'_ Then it hits him. The dwarf thinks his morale leanings are like the cultists. Chaotic, wild, undisciplined. Well, he's going to be in a big surprise. The duergar waits until Maur closes the gap and then _carefully_ casts his next spell. _'You're going to find me tough to hit even face to face.'_ He thinks.

His spell comes into effect, and Xander becomes a fuzzy _blur_ in the dark. He grins to himself tries to dash away from Maur. Maur's hammer swings, which surprises Xander but the _blur_ spell saves him from getting slammed into the wall.

"Tricky dwarf," Xander muses. "Now I know what you did. Nice try!"

Then, Xander steps into _spike stones_! "What the-!? Ow, damn it! You Sonnthord bastard! My feet! OW! OW! OW!"









*OOC:*


Xander - Concentration check for Blur Spell (DC 18): 1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25
20% Miss Chance due to Blur spell: 1D100 = [12] = 12 (Maur's attack misses)

Spike stones damage through 10 feet: 2D8 = [6, 7] = 13
Reflex save vs Spike Stones trap (partial, DC 18): 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12 +1 (for trap sense) = 13 (fails)
Doh!


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:* Actually, it would only be 6 points of damage since his speed is cut in half by the first 5-ft. square he enters with the _spike stones_.


----------



## Knightfall

*Quinn vs. Mortas:*
Still reeling from Quinn's attacks with Cruel Justice, Mortas takes a step away from the ex-gladiator and considers his options. He could pretend to surrender and try to lull the man into dropping his guard, but if he gets it wrong, the big warrior will skewer him.

_"Do not try to fool us, little man,"_ Cruel Justice says. _"I can see you eyes and face as clearly as if I had eyes myself. If you surrender, it better be genuine! NOW, drop your weapon!"_

The blade's intuition surprises both Mortas and Quinn. The cultist grimaces and casts a healing spell on himself. He sets himself for Quinn's next attacks.

*"To the death, then!"*









*OOC:*


Cruel Justice - Sense Motive [Hunch] (DC 20): 1D20+10 = [19]+10 = 29 +3 = 32
Cultist (Mortas) - Cure Moderate Wounds: 2D8+4 = [6, 8]+4 = 18



Spoiler: DM Only



Mortas - Level Check (Morale - DC 15): 1D20+4+3 = [12]+4+3 = 19 (success, keeps fighting)



@ScottDeWar_jr, you're up!


----------



## Knightfall

Phar hears the cultist scream at Quinn and turns to see two figures battling in the shadows beyond the red light of the forge. "Can you get him to surrender?" He asks Aries.

"I can try," the captured cultist replies, if you'll let me get back to my feet."

Phar looks at Timmins and nods. Timmins motions for Aries to get up. The man doesn't try to retrieve his weapon or shield from the floor as he stands. He quickly checks his wounds and nods to Timmins.

"You are a worthy foe, sir," Aries says to the old warrior. "My order could use someone like you."

He moves towards Phar and Timmins goes with him. He stares into the gloom and shakes his head. "I cannot see who it is..."

"But you fought us in the dark, they all did," Wieland says. "Why can't you see him?"

"Ah, they fought you in the dark. I did not go beyond the light of the forge," Aries notes. "If I may...?" he moves to reach into a pouch on his belt and Phar nods. He takes out a pair of goggles with dark lens and puts them over his eyes. Regardless, I am trained to fight in the dark. It is why my leaders chose me for this mission." He stares down the corridor again and shakes his head. "THAT... is Mortas. He is one of Tarrak's most loyal followers. I doubt he will surrender, but I will try."

He steps forward past Phar and yells out to the man. *"Mortas, you need to listen to me! Do not throw your life away for Tarrak! Surrender and face justice with some sense of honor!"

"I heard what you said, traitor!* Mortas yells back. *"Lord Tarrak will eat your flesh and Malotoch will claim your soul! I will kill this one and then I will kill you and take your dead flesh to my divine lord!"*

Mortas shakes his head. "They are fanatics in the extreme. They've eaten so much human flesh that they're barely human anymore. It took all my guile to not have to do the same thing. But, there a few times that I ate food that was... rotting."

"Eww," Meridith says. She looks like she's going to be sick.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

"As you do not wish to live, and face judgement by the land's worthy judge, then the sword will be your judge, and I your executioner.  'To the death' you wish, then I will grant you your wish."



Spoiler: rolls and stuff



Att, Dam
first att: 1D20+15 = [1]+15 = 16;
1D6+6 = [6]+6 = 12
uhoh

second attack: 1D20+10 = [12]+10 = 22; 
1D6+6 = [1]+6 = 7

intimidate:
intimidate: 1D20+15 = [13]+15 = 28


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "As you do not wish to live, and face judgement by the land's worthy judge, then the sword will be your judge, and I your executioner.  'To the death' you wish, then I will grant you your wish."
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: attack rolls & damage
> 
> 
> 
> Att, Dam
> first att: 1D20+15 = [1]+15 = 16;
> 1D6+6 = [6]+6 = 12
> uhoh
> 
> second attack: 1D20+10 = [12]+10 = 22;
> 1D6+6 = [1]+6 = 7



Quinn's first strike goes wild and Mortas manages to avoid _Cruel Justice_'s sharp adamantine edge. Quinn's second strike is more accurate and the cultist's shield arm is gashed. The blow would hardly do any damage in another man's hands, but Quinn's strength causes the cut to be deep.

Quinn's verbal retort does more damage to the man's resolve than _Cruel Justice_ does to Mortas's arm.



			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Intimidate
> 
> 
> 
> intimidate:
> intimidate: 1D20+15 = [13]+15 = 28











*OOC:*


Mortas - Level Check vs Quinn's Demoralize Opponent (DC 28): 1D20+4+3 = [19]+4+3 = 26 (failed)

So, Mortas is shaken for 1 round (-2 on attacks, saves, skill checks, and ability checks)


----------



## Knightfall

*"Need any help?"* Phar offers Quinn. He hopes his friend will be less stubborn than the dwarf.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus continues his assault on the badly-damaged ghoul. He doesn't bother talking, he knows that undead are notoriously uncaring, unfeeling, and mindlessly savage. He didn't know which undead stories were true, which where exaggerations, and which were mythical; but he did know one universal truth: take no chances, and put them down quickly. Maintaining his intense concentration, Angus lands another powerful blow against the ghoul.



Spoiler: Combat Data


















*OOC:*


 Angus hits AC 18 for 10 pts. of damage.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> *"Need any help?"* Phar offers Quinn. He hopes his friend will be less stubborn than the dwarf.



Being as Quinn is *not *a rock for brains, stubborn, bull headed dwarf, he responds with a shrug and says, "Well he chose to fight *until* he is dead, so perhaps we can show mercy and make it a quick death. I am honored by your help in bringing this to him"

A dark cold glint is seen in the gladiator's eyes, like looking into the eyes of a lion met on a hunt.


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Being as Quinn is *not *a rock for brains, stubborn, bull headed dwarf,












*OOC:*


But we only use the best rocks, accepting no substitute!


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth curses in the orcish language - such a great tongue to use for the basest of words! - as he tries to cut down the ghouls that are battering him and the centaur.

As if Kang senses the druids intentions, the magical dagger helps him slip past the undeads defenses with ease. For good measure, Caerth swipes again to be sure his foes are down.









*OOC:*


Full attack: 
1D20+17 = [19]+17 = 36 (possible crit)
1D4+5 = [4]+5 = 9 damage
1D20+12 = [10]+12 = 22 (hit?)
1D4+5 = [1]+5 = 6 damage

Rolling to confirm critical on the first strike:
Crit confirmation: 1D20+17 = [8]+17 = 25 (I think that hits)
1D4 = [3] = 3 additional damage

Not sure if both ghouls are now down. If there is a counterattack (as described in the OOC), here are my Fortitude saves against paralysis and ghoul fever, respectively:
1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27
1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26
I _think _the Recitation bonus applies, too, but in either case Caerth easily saves against both.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth curses in the orcish language - such a great tongue to use for the basest of words! - as he tries to cut down the ghouls that are battering him and the centaur.
> 
> As if Kang senses the druids intentions, the magical dagger helps him slip past the undeads defenses with ease. For good measure, Caerth swipes again to be sure his foes are down.



_Kang_ tears through the first ghoul's head with extreme effectiveness. Caerth wonders if Kang could have some sort of disruption ability. Or maybe it is Cearth's own strength that drove the point home, as the hole in the undead thing's skull is a big as Caerth's fist.

He turns and stabs at the second ghoul and the strike penetrates deep into what is left of its chest that Angus caved in previously. The ghoul staggers towards Angus and tries in vain to bite and use its claws. Then...



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus continues his assault on the badly-damaged ghoul. He doesn't bother talking, he knows that undead are notoriously uncaring, unfeeling, and mindlessly savage. He didn't know which undead stories were true, which where exaggerations, and which were mythical; but he did know one universal truth: take no chances, and put them down quickly. Maintaining his intense concentration, Angus lands another powerful blow against the ghoul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Angus hits AC 18 for 10 pts. of damage.



The blow slices the ghoul completely in half at the torso and it falls to the floor in three pieces. Its ichor stains the dark stones of the floor. It twitches once and Angus stabs it again... just to be sure.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*OOC:*


 Out-of-turn Roleplaying Post 







*Angus grins,* "Thaet'll ken ye."



Spoiler: Translation



"That'll learn ya."


----------



## Neurotic

"Now let's see how you will outpace me, duergar! Having spells is not enough when your opponent has spells AND weapons."
With a crash, the duergar is slammed into a wall next to him and the next hit catches him on the rebound.
"Surrender now or die!"



Spoiler: Actions



Smite; smite damage; normal attack; damage: 1D20+13+3+1 = [20]+13+3+1 = 37
1D8+7+7 = [2]+7+7 = 16
1D20+8+3 = [11]+8+3 = 22
1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14
BWAHAHAHA! You named enemies have poor luck, it seems.
Crit confirm: 1D20+13+3+1 = [3]+13+3+1 = 20


----------



## Knightfall

Phar drops his longsword and moves down the corridor to put himself in point blank range. He readies his bow and takes a shot at the cultist fighting Quinn. The arrow easily finds its mark.









*OOC:*



Phar - Elvencraft Longbow (Point Blank): 1D20+13 = [18]+13 = 31 -4 = 27 (hit)
1D8+1 = [3]+1 = 4






*END OF ROUND 17*


----------



## Knightfall

Eike seems to sense the danger he is in... the fear in his mind tries to push him through the _spike stones_, but he stops and his breathing calms. He looks around himself and reaches down to to the floor. He can feel the sharp stones under his feet. He sighs and looks back towards Xander and Maur.

"Damn you, Xander! You were supposed to help us!" The man has no more fight left in him.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> "Now let's see how you will outpace me, duergar! Having spells is not enough when your opponent has spells AND weapons."
> With a crash, the duergar is slammed into a wall next to him and the next hit catches him on the rebound.
> "Surrender now or die!"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Smite; smite damage; normal attack; damage: 1D20+13+3+1 = [20]+13+3+1 = 37
> 1D8+7+7 = [2]+7+7 = 16
> 1D20+8+3 = [11]+8+3 = 22
> 1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14
> BWAHAHAHA! You named enemies have poor luck, it seems.
> Crit confirm: 1D20+13+3+1 = [3]+13+3+1 = 20



The first strike cracks Xander's head back and Maur expects the duergar to fall. The roguish wizard manages to stay upright even after Maur's second strike. Maur can tell he has the duergar beaten and can see it on Xander's face. Then, Xander _swiftly_ casts a spell and his feet lift off the ground.

He flies around the ordained champion while twisting in the air to try to avoid Maur's hammer. He catches Maur off guard. He flies out of the entryway and back into the corridor past Aureus. She has her bow in one hand and the other on her quiver. He looks down at Maur and shouts at the dwarf. *"Are you done showing off yet!"*

She watches as Xander lands 25 feet from her and disappear. She didn't see him cast a spell but there is the sound of wind rushing through the corridor. She nocks an arrow and takes aim at where he landed but doesn't fire. "He disappeared. Either he's invisible again or he teleported away." The hutaakan rogue's darkvision tells here the duergar hasn't teleported away. Instead, she tries to bluff Xander and hopes that Maur is canny enough to sense her deception. She purposely calls Maur by a different name in hopes he understands. "Yes, I think he's teleported away somehow, but why didn't he do that right away. Not very smart. Unless, there in the forge room that prevents him from teleporting away. _Bralmotir_, what do you think?" Bluffing is not her strength, however.









*OOC:*


Maur - Extra Critical Smite Damage: 1D8+7+7 = [2]+7+7 = 16

Xander - Airborne Tumble check (DC 17) with -2 penalty [x2]: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27 -2 +10 = 35
1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23 -2 = 21 (critical success and success)
Aureus - Spot check to notice only (DC 20): 1D20+11 = [11]+11 = 22 (success)
Aureus - Bluff check: 1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10



Spoiler: DM Only



Xander uses psionics to go invisible.

Xander - Sense Motive check: 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23 (success)


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth nods his thanks to Angus with the two dead ghouls at their feet, then hesitates.

They are a long way from the others, and perhaps Kangs bloodlust got a hold of him? Wearily the half-orc puts away the magical dagger, and takes an arrow to go with his big bow.

*"Shall we go back?"* the half-orc asks Angus, first in the Common tongue but repeating it in Sylvan, Orc, and even Druidic until the centaur seems to understand.









*OOC:*


Not moving back yet; there's a big horseman in my way.


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:* Posting for @Tellerian Hawke who is busy at work right now. He rolled his attack and sent it to me through FB.


JustinCase said:


> Caerth nods his thanks to Angus with the two dead ghouls at their feet, then hesitates.
> 
> They are a long way from the others, and perhaps Kangs bloodlust got a hold of him? Wearily the half-orc puts away the magical dagger, and takes an arrow to go with his big bow.
> 
> *"Shall we go back?"* the half-orc asks Angus, first in the Common tongue but repeating it in Sylvan, Orc, and even Druidic until the centaur seems to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Not moving back yet; there's a big horseman in my way.



Angus will smile and nod at Caerth, and say "Yeah, a'kenned thaet."

Caerth watches as the Harqualian centaur turns and charges up the corridor towards Quinn and last holdout among the cultists. He slams his sword into the cultist's shoulder who isn't able to swivel away from Quinn in time to block the blow with his shield. The strike leaves the man haggard, but he does not fall. He smiles evilly at Angus and seems to relish the thought of death. Either his or yours.

Yet, Quinn can tell Mortas' resolve is failing. Quinn's harsh words have demoralized the man. Could it still be possible to get him to surrender?

Mortas strikes out at Angus with his heavy mace, hoping to inflict a severe wound. The swing would have caught a lesser foe off guard but Angus manages to avoid the strike by rearing up.

_"Justice first,"_ Cruel Justice speaks telepathically to Quinn. _"He had his chance to surrender."_

*OOC:* Mortas - Attack vs Angus: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20 -2 = 18
1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7 (miss)



Spoiler: Translation



"Yeah, I figured that out."


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

"Justice first" Quinn echos what has been said in his mind out loud, but barely above a whisper. "It is sad you did not surrender." Quinn slices with the keen scimitar with both hands.




Spoiler: snika snac



attacks
rull round attack, two handed: 1D20+13 = [20]+13 = 33;1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24

crit confirms: 1D20+13 = [12]+13 = 25; 1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13

*actually all at +1 due to recitation*

first one is a crit, second is not.

damages
crit damage: 1D6+5 = [1]+5 = 6;1D6+5 = [4]+5 = 9

secund attack: 1D6+5 = [5]+5 = 10
+1 for each attack for using both hands
total 27 points


The magically enhanced sharpness of the blade slices through fleswh and bone as  the sword finds an exposed weak spot in Mortis' armor.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "Justice first" Quinn echos what has been said in his mind out loud, but barely above a whisper. "It is sad you did not surrender." Quinn slices with the keen scimitar with both hands.
> 
> The magically enhanced sharpness of the blade slices through fleswh and bone as  the sword finds an exposed weak spot in Mortis' armor.



The blade cuts beyond bone and the man is nearly cut in two with the first strike of the blade. The man's wicked grin fades and his eyes cast downward to something dark and unseen. Blood pours from the wound and as Quinn's second strike lands home on the man's neck, the cultist falls to his knees and then slumps over onto the floor of the corridor. Soon, the floor is soaked in crimson as is Cruel Justice.

_"A fitting end for one lost to chaos,"_ Cruel Justice says.



			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> snika snac



*OOC:*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus looks on with interest,* "Ah naevir aenderstud ale the maerelizing soom folks deh aen thae baettlefeld; thaere's folks a'traeying ta aend yer life, maen. Kale 'em an' bae doon waeth et."



Spoiler: Translation



"I never understood all the moralizing some folks do on the battlefield; there's folks trying to end your life, man. Kill 'em and be done with it."


----------



## Knightfall

"That's the last of them for now," Phar says in Common as he walks down the corridor towards the others. "Well, except for the duergar wizard Maur is fighting. He seems to think it is some sort of, what is the words humans use, blood feud. Yes, I think that's right." Phar looks back towards the double doors. "There is a cultist back there who says he's actually a spy for a group known as the *Soldiers of Iron*. He says this fight was meant to distract us. The the head of the cult, Tarrak, has sent a flock of rook-harpies to attack Carnell. He also says this Tarrak is some sort of intelligent undead, a powerful ghast, and that he'll attack Carnell with numerous undead after nightfall." He shakes his head. "I'm not sure I believe him but I think Maur might. He heard this _Aries's_ warning about the attack before rushing off after the duergar."

Phar repeats what he just said in Common to Angus in Centaur.

*END OF ROUND 18*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus says to Phar, in Centaurish:* "Can you please make my introductions for me? I'm Angus MacKillan, of Clan MacKillan, friend and ally of the Druid, Aeron. I was sent here to aid Caerth in his quest. I am at his service, completely. He can think of me as his leftenant. I'm a decent tracker, and an excellent skull-smasher. I've been studying Harqualian speech over the last year and a half, but I'm still only about 60% fluent, so I'd appreciate your services as a translator."









*OOC:*



Angus is going to spend 2 skill pts next level to acquire Harqualian.


----------



## Knightfall

Phar translates for Angus and any one else who wants to introduce themselves to the centaur.


----------



## Knightfall

_"If you will allow me to speak,"_ Cruel Justice says aloud. _"I think it is best you let the dwarf have his way but someone needs to watch his back."_

"Aureus is keeping an eye on him," Phar says.

_"That is good. But, if Carnell is under attack, or could be, you must not tarry here any longer,"_ the sword continues. _"Even if there are other foes in this temple, you... no, we must protect the people of the village. It is not morality that makes me say this but duty and order. The chaos it could cause would be a disaster for Lady Pendour, mainly her standing in the Strandlands. The senate could use it against her as another reason to take her lands away. She and Carnell does not need more strife... or death."_


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

"I agree with Cruel Justice. We can return here just as soon as the village is safe", Quinn speaks this as he wipes off the blood from the scimitar on the clothing of Mortis, "I wonder if any of them has a map with short cuts to take?"


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth has moved back with Angus, and is surprised when the centaur pledges himself to the half-orc.

*"I don't need a babysitter,"* Caerth growls, the anger at his former master rising once more. He says this, not directly to Angus, however, but more to the world at large.

He turns away abruptly, striding up to where Maur and Aureus are fighting the duergar. The druid is not sure what he intends, but he does not want to be treated like a kid needing help.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn starts searching bodies for clues [and, _ahem_ valuables]


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

By way of Phar's translation, Angus tells Caerth that he's NOT a babysitter; he asks Caerth to think of him as a tool in his belt, but not an ordinary tool. Angus is a tool that will work by itself; Caerth says, and Angus will do.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus tells Phar, in Centaurish,* "Tell him that Aeron's exact words to me were as follows: _The lad needs an experienced assistant. I want you to treat him with the same respect that you give me, and do exactly what he says._ Maybe that will put his mind at ease; I mean him no disrespect."

And with that, Angus retraces his steps, and sets about retrieving his lance and bow.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth does not reply, but then tenses when he hears the name of Aeron and what his former mentor told Angus. He holds his step for a moment, not turning around, then briskly walks on.

The half-orc has had his worldview flipped only a day or so ago, and clearly he has not found any satisfactory answers about his mentor yet. And his orcish blood knows only one way to cope with uncertainty and stress: anger.

Thankfully the young druid has learned to channel anger, and a certain grey dwarf harassing an ally seems like a good target...


----------



## Scotley

Phar's quick mind easily makes the needed translations. His elven tongue moving from one language to another as if they were all the same to him. Finally he speaks for himself. "The evils in this tower are not new wrought and they will keep a while longer. Even if there is only a change the dire warnings of attacks on the village are true we must act to protect the people there. Let us be on our way. I feel there is not a spare moment to be wasted."


----------



## Neurotic

Maur easily spots Aureus's deception. Unfortunately, between the closed-in helm and the sudden speed with which the wizard went away he missed the opportunity to hit him as he went by.

Not to be outdone, he rushes back down into the hall.
"Stay, Eike, don't come off the stairs!"

He goes blindly at a full run hoping to run into the elusive wizard or at least to go beyond what the creature moved so he can have another chance at him. It was a good duel, wits of the wizard and his surprising agility against superior strength and weaponry. If Xander survives it will be well-earned survival.

_"I will not spend more spells, just in case we have to fight undead or those rooks whatever they are later. Hm...this is all stalling tactics, we should run full speed back even if it is a false alarm."_

Aloud he calls out
"What, no more fireballs wizard? Not even magic missiles? Maybe dagger from behind?"



Spoiler: Actions



Sense Motive; Spot: 1D20+10 = [8]+10 = 18
1D20+4 = [12]+4 = 16

Roll for Maur vs Xander: 1D20 = [19] = 19 - do with this what seems appropriate - save, overrun, spot, whatever


Move: fastest he can go even if that means taking AC penalty for running - he goes along "left" wall


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur easily spots Aureus's deception. Unfortunately, between the closed-in helm and the sudden speed with which the wizard went away he missed the opportunity to hit him as he went by.
> 
> Not to be outdone, he rushes back down into the hall.
> "Stay, Eike, don't come off the stairs!"
> 
> He goes blindly at a full run hoping to run into the elusive wizard or at least to go beyond what the creature moved so he can have another chance at him. It was a good duel, wits of the wizard and his surprising agility against superior strength and weaponry. If Xander survives it will be well-earned survival.
> 
> _"I will not spend more spells, just in case we have to fight undead or those rooks whatever they are later. Hm...this is all stalling tactics, we should run full speed back even if it is a false alarm."_
> 
> Aloud he calls out
> "What, no more fireballs wizard? Not even magic missiles? Maybe dagger from behind?"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Sense Motive; Spot: 1D20+10 = [8]+10 = 18
> 1D20+4 = [12]+4 = 16
> 
> Roll for Maur vs Xander: 1D20 = [19] = 19 - do with this what seems appropriate - save, overrun, spot, whatever
> 
> 
> Move: fastest he can go even if that means taking AC penalty for running - he goes along "left" wall



Xander watches as Maur comes round the corner and tries to run him down in the corridor. The duergar steps aside to let the dwarf pass him. 

_"Not quite far enough."_ He thinks. He can see the female canine humanoid is ready to pincushion him if he appears, regardless of the Sonnthord's wishes. She looks agitated. _"I will not die here today."_

He sighs and realizes he should have engaged the dwarf. It was stupid and vain. Hmm, perhaps he could appeal to their lust for treasure. He steps back down the corridor towards the one called Aureus... _"A strange name, that."_ and pulls his healing potion from his belt. He quickly downs the elixir and and makes sure it takes full effect before speaking. The wounds on his feet heal... he resists the urge to run. He drops the potion bottle on the floor next to him.

He holds up his hands in surrender with nothing in them and mentally ends his invisibility. He keeps his back against the wall of the corridor to be able to see both the Sonnthord and the canid female. Aureus looks at him and growls. She looks ready to shoot.

"Hold your weapon," Xander says. "I surrender myself to you and the Sonnthord. I know when I am beat and I have no wish die here today."

"I don't believe you," Aureus says.

"I would not have dropped my invisibility if I was lying now," he says. "To do so would be very dumb, don't you agree?" He pauses. "I no longer have my axe, and I could never beat the Sonnthord in a fight one on one. You have my surrender, but it comes with a request."

Moments after he has surrendered, he watches as the other adventurers come around the corner. _"Just in time, or I'd be dead,"_ he thinks. There is the centaur who saw Xander in the light of the Hell Forge and a... half-orc? It must be the druid. Aeron's apprentice. Tarrak had told him about the druid, warrior, and two elves who had came out to the island before but hadn't mention the canid woman, this Aureus. The one called Ffar, of something like that, comes around the corner next followed by the human approaching from the other corridor. He doesn't remember the warrior's name but he sees that the rumors are true... the man has Cruel Justice.

"I would prefer not to end up executed in Carnell and I'm willing to offer not only all my possessions, but also all the information I know about Tarrak and his undead brood." The other 'heroes' comes around the corner along with Aries. "I knew there was something off about you," Xander says to the man. "You were a little too skilled to be a simple acolyte."

Aries remains silent under the watchful gaze of Timmins and Wieland.

"Very well, be a mule," Xander rolls his eyes. "Besides the possession I have on me, there is wealth and magic to be had in my private chambers. I'm hardly a prisoner here and I am paid well for my forging services. I did not have time to retrieve my personal wealth from my bedchamber after you arrived. In the bottom drawer of my dresser is scroll, my satchel with gold, and velvet bag with four jewels in it. The drawer is locked and protected with a fire trap, so you'll need me to get it open." He pauses and looks at Maur. "I realize that wealth likely means nothing to you, which is why I barter for my life and my freedom with not only the secret passage that leads from this island back to the mainland, but a reckoning of the forces that Tarrak still controls." He looks at the others. "Before I tell you anything else, I need assurances that I will not end up being executed by him or anyone else in Carnell."

"Be very careful about making demands, wizard," Aureus replies. "You are in no position to demand anything."

"Don't be so sure," Xander mocks. "I've lived here for a long time and unlike Tarrak and his fanatical followers, I know the laws of this land." He looks at Quinn and Cruel Justice in his hands. "Meum est vita tua. Non dissipabit illud."

_"Well, that is surprising,"_ Cruel Justice says. He translates the words telepathically to Quinn and the others and what they mean in the Strandlands. _"I accept your surrender, Xander Dragoncloak."_

The duergar looks shocked to hear the sword use his full name.

_"You cannot hide your true self from me, duergar,"_ the sword says plainly. _"I will hold you to your vow."_



Spoiler: Translation



*"My life is yours. Do not waste it."*

This is a formal declaration of surrender in the Old Tongue of the Strandlands. It is primarily spoken by the members of the senate and once these words are spoken, citizens of the land are duty bound to take the speaker at his word unless he/she breaks the vow. It's a bit more complicated than a simple surrender. It's a negotiating tactic as much as it is a declaration of surrender.

If Xander is forced to speak against his will, either magically or by threat of force, the violator could find themselves being executed themselves. Very few people outside the Strandlands have ever invoked this phrase. For the deurgar to know it is... unsettling.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn starts searching bodies for clues [and, _ahem_ valuables]



As Quinn goes from body to body, he finds very little in the way of clues. He does collect over half-a-dozen pouches containing a few coins and gems here and there but most of the acolytes have only flasks of acid and unholy water on them. Each has their fighting gear but most of their armor ad shields are damaged and would need repair.

He works quickly and tries to remember where the champion fell. He tracks back to the corner where the bear has been eating the man. There isn't much left. The champion's armor and clothes are in ruins. He pulls a ring off the man's half eaten hand. It looks like it could be valuable.

Quinn makes his way to where Xander has surrendered. He gets there just in time to hear the duergar talk about the valuables in the wizard's bedchamber and the threat of the _fire trap_. Then the duergar makes his formal surrender request and CJ tells Quinn telepathically what it means.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> "Be very careful about making demands, wizard," Aureus replies. "You are in no position to demand anything."
> 
> "Don't be so sure," Xander mocks. "I've lived here for a long time and unlike Tarrak and his fanatical followers, I know the laws of this land." He looks at Quinn and Cruel Justice in his hands. "Meum est vita tua. Non dissipabit illud."
> 
> _"Well, that is surprising,"_ Cruel Justice says. He translates the words telepathically to Quinn and the others and what they mean in the Strandlands. _"I accept your surrender, Xander Dragoncloak."_
> 
> The duergar looks shocked to hear the sword use his full name.
> 
> _"You cannot hide your true self from me, duergar,"_ the sword says plainly. _"I will hold you to your vow."_
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Translation
> 
> 
> 
> *"My life is yours. Do not waste it."*
> 
> This is a formal declaration of surrender in the Old Tongue of the Strandlands. It is primarily spoken by the members of the senate and once these words are spoken, citizens of the land are duty bound to take the speaker at his word unless he/she breaks the vow. It's a bit more complicated than a simple surrender. It's a negotiating tactic as much as it is a declaration of surrender.
> 
> If Xander is forced to speak against his will, either magically or by threat of force, the violator could find themselves being executed themselves. Very few people outside the Strandlands have ever invoked this phrase. For the deurgar to know it is... unsettling.



"He says, and I quote, his life is ours, do not waste it." Quinn tells every one. "I get the feeling from Cruel Justice that this Xander Dragoncloak is most sincere in his surrender."


----------



## Neurotic

"I believe you, Xander, I accept your surrender. While I cannot guarantee your freedom, I can vouch for you. You helped - assuming you help - and you weren't affiliated with the cult as such, just a mercenary. I suggest you think about what kind of employers you take in the future."

Maur cocks his head noting the sudden silence in the halls.
"I believe we're done here. "

He takes off his helm and nods at duergar
"Know that you are defeated by the ordained champion of Moradin, Maur Deepdelver. Given that you appear to be wizard, rather than a warrior, you offered good chase. Thank you for not trying to kill others."
Maur takes wizards spell pouch and the spellbook.
"You'll get these back after the trial."

"Quinn, Phar, can you please listen to what yon spy has to say. I'll debrief Mr. Xander. While not impossible they have some desperate scheme to get us into a trap together, I believe we should hurry back to the town. Just in case. We can always come back. We risk giving them time to dig in or to disappear, but dead citizens are too much of a risk. If they're lying or have imperfect story we can try to suss it out.

Caerth, Aureus, can you check on Xanders room and the smithy? See if anythings worth having."

OOC: sorry all for the commands, we're talking about the paladin after all


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth pulls up to Maur, disappointed that the fight is over already.

*"A cannibal dwarf?"* he says dismissively and in surprise, indicating the duergar. Clearly the half-orc has not caught on that Xander is merely a mercenary, and that duergar are not exactly the same as other dwarves; he only sees an odd-looking dwarf among cultists to a demonic cannibal deity.

*"Let's get to the town quickly,"* he says, still angry and completely ignoring Maur's request.


----------



## Neurotic

"He is just a mercenary Caerth. Not a cultist."
"Xander, do you have any more flight spells or quicker way across the water? Even for only some of us? Maybe we cannot get you to the continent, if you can get flight to enough of us."









*OOC:*


Let the negotiation begin 
I'm guessing 13+ hours isn't fast enough for us to get before night attack


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus, having retrieved his lance and bow, rejoins the main body of the party, and listens with interest to their conversation. It is blatantly obvious that he is having trouble understanding everything, although at certain key points in the discussion, he nods his head in understanding.

*Angus says, in Centaurish, directed at Phar,* "So I take it that we have to leave now? Did I understand correctly that the town is in imminent danger?"


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> "Quinn, Phar, can you please listen to what yon spy has to say. I'll debrief Mr. Xander. While not impossible they have some desperate scheme to get us into a trap together, I believe we should hurry back to the town. Just in case. We can always come back. We risk giving them time to dig in or to disappear, but dead citizens are too much of a risk. If they're lying or have imperfect story we can try to suss it out.




Phar opens his mouth as if to say something but just shakes his head as he motions for Aries to follow him out of the temple with the locals in tow. They appear eager to get moving back to the home to help protect their loved ones.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Caerth, Aureus, can you check on Xanders room and the smithy? See if anythings worth having."





JustinCase said:


> *"Let's get to the town quickly,"* he says, still angry and completely ignoring Maur's request.



"I think we need to worry about gathering up any other treasure here later," Aureus retorts. "Unless the duergar can say for certain that is something in the forge that could help us get there faster."

"No, I don't have any scrolls or items like that," Xander replies. "There is a rack of weapons I forged for the cultists, and I was working on a new bastard sword for Hirasean but it is not finished yet." He pauses. "And you really shouldn't go near my dresser without my help."

"Any magical weapons?" Aureus asks.

"No," he glances at Quinn. "There was an adamantine baton related to the blade he carries, but Tarrak made me put it in the hell forge to melt it down."

_*"Murderer!"*_ Cruel Justice screams.

"I had no idea these Star Arms were intelligent weapons," Xander pleads with Maur. "I would never have destroyed it if I had known! I would have hid it from Tarrak instead!"

_"You will hang for your crime, I swear it!"_

"Are you sure it was destroyed?" Timmins asks.

"I don't see how it could survive in the hell forge. Yes, it was pure adamantine, but the fires are hot beyond a normal forge."

_"Quinn, go to the forge! If Qi still lives, I will know it!"_ Cruel Justice urges Quinn to comply. The intelligent sword tries to force Quinn into action.

"Careful! If you disturb the coals, it could gate in more hell hounds," Xander warns. He looks at Maur. "I forgot to tell you about the hell hounds. Tarrak had me use the magical poker to gate them through the forge. He has four of them with him and the forge can gate through another two, if it is disturbed while the coals are still hot."

"I told them about the hell hounds," Aries says. He looks at the duergar with disdain. "And don't gloss over the fact that you consider those infernal beasts to be your pets." He looks at Maur. "You cannot trust this duergar. While he might not be a servant of Malotoch, he is twisted and evil."

"Can we stop arguing about treasure and get going!" Meridith insists. *"Our families are in danger!"*

"Aye," Timmins says as he moves alongside of Caerth and the half-orc leads the way back towards the stairs leading up to he first level of the temple. "No more talk. Time to go."

"I don't think we're all going to fit on the launch," Aureus says. "We might have to leave them behind." She motions to Aries and Xander as the group nears the stairwell.

"I would like to help, if I can," Aries offers. "But if you need me to stay here, I swear on my oath as a Soldier of Iron that I will not let them escape." He glares at Xander. "And I won't hurt the the duergar, although he truly deserves it." He pauses. "But if your boat isn't big enough, I have another option. While exploring the island during my limited off time, I discovered several old boats on the other side of the island. I was able to patch one of them but its own a rowboat and it might sink after several hours."

"How far?" Meridith demands.

"Ten to fifteen miles, at most, but whoever uses it will have to navigate around the island's north shore before heading to Carnell."

"I'll go check it out to see if it's seaworthy," Wieland offers. "Without my armor, I'm not much use in a fight right now."

"But... your parents," Meridith insists. "You need to get to them."

"Father is a member of the militia and mother knows to take shelter at Rosey's inn if there is an attack. Your parents will know to hide in the cellar if your farm comes under attack." He grabs Aries by the arm, firmly. "You are a prisoner of Carnell, not a trusted ally! You won't be guarding anyone!" The young guard takes away the man's dagger, magical goggles, and anything else that might be magical or dangerous.

Brutus growls as Aries and Xander. He doesn't even look at Maur.

Aureus comes upon Eike standing perfectly still in Maur's _spike stones_. She looks back a Maur. "Please tell me you can dispel this?"

"Yes, the hidden passage to the Underearth is on the top level," Xander reminds Maur. "If you move quickly, you can catch Tarrak and his brood."

*OOC:* @ScottDeWar_jr, make a Will saving throw for Quinn. The DC is 22.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar's quick mind easily makes the needed translations. His elven tongue moving from one language to another as if they were all the same to him. Finally he speaks for himself. "The evils in this tower are not new wrought and they will keep a while longer. Even if there is only a change the dire warnings of attacks on the village are true we must act to protect the people there. Let us be on our way. I feel there is not a spare moment to be wasted."



"Yes, let's get back to the village. If we hurry, we might beat this Tarrak there," Aureus says. "He won't be able to move quickly underground, especially if he has a small army with him."

"Yes, while we can't beat the rooks, we should be able to get there before the ghast and his army. I hope the militia is ready to fight," Timmins adds. He motions to Maur. "Get rid of this spell, so we can get out of here."



Neurotic said:


> "He is just a mercenary Caerth. Not a cultist."
> "Xander, do you have any more flight spells or quicker way across the water? Even for only some of us? Maybe we cannot get you to the continent, if you can get flight to enough of us."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Let the negotiation begin
> I'm guessing 13+ hours isn't fast enough for us to get before night attack



"No, that spell was my only one and it only lets me fly five-dozen feet at most," Xander replies.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus, having retrieved his lance and bow, rejoins the main body of the party, and listens with interest to their conversation. It is blatantly obvious that he is having trouble understanding everything, although at certain key points in the discussion, he nods his head in understanding.
> 
> *Angus says, in Centaurish, directed at Phar,* "So I take it that we have to leave now? Did I understand correctly that the town is in imminent danger?"



Phar nods to the centaur and translates as much of the conversation as Angus needs to get the gist of the debate and concerns. He mentions the Star Arms and the possibility of a intelligent magical adamantine baton called *Qi* being destroyed in the hell forge by Xander (and that the duergar didn't know it was intelligent).


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Phar said:
			
		

> "...He mentions the Star Arms and the possibility of a intelligent magical adamantine baton called _Qi_ being destroyed in the hell forge by Xander (and that the duergar didn't know it was intelligent)."




*Angus looks puzzled, clearly out of his depth on this one; he addresses Phar in Centaurish:* "I can hear this blade of his talking, and now ye tell me there's a big club that can talk as well... I've never before in my life heard of such things. I guess whatever wizard made them was lonely? And wanted someone to talk to? Do these weapons have real minds and real souls? Or is it a fancy, magical trick of some kind? And if it's not a trick, which poor lads had to die during their creation?"


----------



## Neurotic

"I can dismiss it, sure. Eike, jump down so we can properly secure you."

After Eike complies he dismissed the spell.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth hesitates. 

*”Does tossing wooden symbols into the forge summon hellhounds?”* he asks the duergar before estimating how long it would take him. 

Then he has an idea. 

*”I’ll send Screech. Someone write a note to warn the village!”* 

Without further explanation, and not gathering the unholy symbols yet, the half-orc druid runs off to the surface where he hopes to find his owl companion.


----------



## Neurotic

"Xander, will dousing the forge with water help? Or sand? Can we take the thing out without disturbing the coals? Or is there a keyword to close it? I mean, you have to be able to work without having bunch of demons around."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*By way of Phar's translation, Angus says, in Centaurish:* "I can carry Maur and Quinn, and keep up with you guys no problem. At my normal pace, even with two riders, I can easily keep up with the rest of you, even if you all choose to move at a hurried pace. Mount up, slow pokes! Ha ha, a little joke there."









*OOC:*



Carrying Maur & Quinn = Medium load (60' move, instead of my full 70'.)
Normal pace for 60' move = 6 mph.
Party's hustle movement = 6 mph.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus looks puzzled, clearly out of his depth on this one; he addresses Phar in Centaurish:* "I can hear this blade of his talking, and now ye tell me there's a big club that can talk as well... I've never before in my life heard of such things. I guess whatever wizard made them was lonely? And wanted someone to talk to? Do these weapons have real minds and real souls? Or is it a fancy, magical trick of some kind? And if it's not a trick, which poor lads had to die during their creation?"



_"No one died when I was forged,"_ Cruel Justice says to Angus telepathically.



Neurotic said:


> "I can dismiss it, sure. Eike, jump down so we can properly secure you."
> 
> After Eike complies he dismissed the spell.



Eike complies with Maur's orders and the spell is dismissed. Wieland takes away all of the cultist's gear but doesn't force him to strip off his armor.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth hesitates.
> 
> *”Does tossing wooden symbols into the forge summon hellhounds?”* he asks the duergar before estimating how long it would take him.
> 
> Then he has an idea.
> 
> *”I’ll send Screech. Someone write a note to warn the village!”*
> 
> Without further explanation, and not gathering the unholy symbols yet, the half-orc druid runs off to the surface where he hopes to find his owl companion.



"No, it wouldn't summon them," Xander replies. "The symbols would just burn."

Phar begins scribbling a note on some old parchment with his ink pen. He tries not to make the details too complicated. Once he's finished, he follows heads to the surface to find Caerth and give him the note.

Meridith rushes along with the half-orc druid, but she immediately heads for the grotto to prepare the launch. Wieland and Timmins keep an eye on Aries and Eike, as they escort them out of the temple. They too head for the grotto with the two prisoners in tow.

Brutus watches their backs.

Once Caerth reaches the surface, he can see that the sun is high above him. It doesn't take him long to find Screech. The bird rests in a niche along the old tower. Screech hoots at Caerth when the burly druid disturbs the owl's sleep. He's annoyed but happy to see Caerth. He flies to Caerth's arm when called. The bird is happy.



Neurotic said:


> "Xander, will dousing the forge with water help? Or sand? Can we take the thing out without disturbing the coals? Or is there a keyword to close it? I mean, you have to be able to work without having bunch of demons around."



"You could douse it with either," Xander replies. "Usually it takes the magical poker to gate in the hounds, but since I did it recently, it could happen again... or not."

The duergar goes with Maur and Quinn to the forge. Xander looks into the hot coals. "I don't believe it."

_"Qi has survived!"_ Cruel Justice says happily. _"Your forge isn't as infernal as you think, duergar."_

Frustrated, Aureus follows Maur and Quinn to the forge room.

Xander helps Maur and Quinn douse the flames and retrieve the Star Arm from the inside the forge, carefully. Xander does uses a normal set of tongs to pull out the adamantine baton. He gives a douse in his water barrel before setting it down on his work table.

"It seems to have survived unscathed," Xander says, impressed. "It's good that Tarrak didn't get this one too, although he didn't seem to care about it like the other one."

"There is another one of them here?" Aureus says as she enters the forge room. "Where is it? Why are these weapons all here?"

"I don't know why the Star Arms have all seem to have ended up on this island, but Tarrak has the other one. Well, I think it is one of the other ones. It is made from adamantine too. A powerful mace."

"_Azurak_," Cruel Justice says. _"We, the Star Arms, have an urge to be together despite our different abilities and morality. It is not surprising that the others are here, although I couldn't sense them."_

"The Hell Forge is warded," Xander says. "And the mace never leaves Tarrak's side. He never let me look at it, but it looked dwarven."

_"What about Ta’kira’kerymor? Sword-breaker? She is a dagger!"_

"Hmm, no, I don't remember seeing an adamantine dagger," Xander says. "Maybe Tarrak has it too."

"How many of you are there?" Aureus asks.

_"Five... that I know of... we are kindred. Born of a fallen star from beyond this world."_

Xander goes over to his anvil to retrieve the bastard sword he had been working on. He brings it over to Maur and shows the dwarf his craft. "I'd like to take this with me and finish it, if you will allow it. It's not marked with any evil inscriptions. That really was Hirasean's way. Perhaps giving it to Lord Pendour's widow can be recompense? I didn't like how the cult chained him to the tower's flagstaff. It was not dignified."

Aureus goes into the duergar's personal chambers but she avoids the temptation of touching anything, especially the dresser Xander mentioned being warded. "Wow, this furniture is nice!"

"I built it all myself," Xander notes with a sly grin. Then he sighs, "I hate having to leave it all behind, but it would take too long to take it all apart and transport it off the island." He hands the unfinished blade to Maur and goes with Aureus into his bedchamber. "Here, let me dismiss  the f_ire trap_. There we go, as promised." He hands over a scroll, a satchel with gold, and a velvet bag with gems to Aureus. "I have held up my end, so I hope it will be enough to for Lady Pendour and you all."

Xander and Aureus rejoin the others. Quinn is examining _Qi_ with interest. Maur is examining the blade.

"Anything else?" Aureus asks.

"The weapons on that rack were all created by me, but there isn't any magical weapons," Xander replies. "Feel free to look if you want, but we really should get going." He pulls a set of keys out of a hidden pocket. "I can lock the door behind us and seal the room with an _arcane lock_. That should keep any of the remaining cultists out of the forge."

Aureus nods. She refrains from going through the weapons rack. She clears her throat to get Maur and Quinn's attention. "Time to go."

*OOC:* The bastard sword is made of alchemical silver and its hilt is inlayed with platinum and gems. The blade itself needs to be inlayed too, but Xander had planned to use gold for the inlay. The handle needs to be strapped with leather too.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus is surprised to hear the voice in his mind, but his curiosity is undiminished. He says, telepathically:* ~If you were not once a living, breathing being, how do you have a mind and a soul? This is all very confusing to me. It would seem that your spirit, your lifeforce, would need to come from *SOMEWHERE*. Were you granted sentience by the gods? And for that matter, who forged you? And when? I don't want to seem pushy, but I am a curious being; all Centaurs are, by nature.~


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *By way of Phar's translation, Angus says, in Centaurish:* "I can carry Maur and Quinn, and keep up with you guys no problem. At my normal pace, even with two riders, I can easily keep up with the rest of you, even if you all choose to move at a hurried pace. Mount up, slow pokes! Ha ha, a little joke there."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying Maur & Quinn = Medium load (60' move, instead of my full 70'.)
> Normal pace for 60' move = 6 mph.
> Party's hustle movement = 6 mph.



Angus watches as Caerth rushes off along with the locals and the two human prisoners. Phar writes something down and soon follows them out. Maur and Quinn head back to the forge with Xander to save _Qi_ and Aureus follows them, obviously annoyed by the delay. Angus finds himself in the corridor alone surrounded by dead cultists until the others exit the forge. The duergar locks it and seems to be waiting for Maur to give him permission... for something.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus saunters over to Maur, and repeats himself, although he is forced to do so in Dhaoninian:* "Ah sed moont ep, sloopucks."

Angus is chuckling, in a good-natured way; it is obvious that his statement was meant in jest, rather than as an actual command.



Spoiler: Translation



"I said mount up, slowpokes!"


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus is surprised to hear the voice in his mind, but his curiosity is undiminished. He says, telepathically:* ~If you were not once a living, breathing being, how do you have a mind and a soul? This is all very confusing to me. It would seem that your spirit, your lifeforce, would need to come from *SOMEWHERE*. Were you granted sentience by the gods? And for that matter, who forged you? And when? I don't want to seem pushy, but I am a curious being; all Centaurs are, by nature.~



Angus sees an image play out in his mind. A massive meteor is tumbling in a dark void full of stars and then it enters into Kulan's atmosphere. The meteor becomes a fireball and then explodes in the air. Chucks of it continue to streak towards the earth. Angus recognizes the continent, Harqual, and the largest slams into the plains of the Thunder Lands. Savage men find the rock and worship it as a god. Ages past and the rock is lost to time. The Divinity War rages in the heavens while the Mortals' War consumes the continent and several generations.

As the Mortals' War ends, the rock is rediscovered and broken into pieces. Dwarves, elves, orcs, and men all claim a piece of the star stone while the last piece is captured by a cult of dragon worshippers. The dwarves create Azurak. The elves create Ta’kira’kerymor. The orcs create Kang. Men create Cruel Justice. The Cult of the Dragon use their piece to create Qi. These are the Star Arms and all gain a form of intelligence imbued not by their creators but by the nature of their origin in the meteor. They pass through a multitude of hands over the year and then seem to fade away, lost in burial mounds or on a battlefield. Cruel Justice is soon possessed by the first Lord Pendour and becomes an ancestral weapon. The others 'find' their way to the Strandlands, a land of mercenaries and soldiers.

Angus sees all this in his mind as do Aureus, Maur, Quinn, and Xander. Aureus and Quinn already know the history of the Star Arms. Cruel Justice had already shown it to them, as both of them have wielding the adamantine scimitar. Xander is shaken by what he sees.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus saunters over to Maur, and repeats himself, although he is forced to do so in Dhaoninian:* "Ah sed moont ep, sloopucks."
> 
> Angus is chuckling, in a good-natured way; it is obvious that his statement was meant in jest, rather than as an actual command.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Translation
> 
> 
> 
> "I said mount up, slowpokes!"



"Uhm, CJ and I have already spent more than enough time together lately," Aureus says when her head clears. "I'm going to take the boat."

She rushes off to join Caerth, Phar, and the others already on their way out of the temple. She heads for the grotto and just beats Caerth and Phar there. "Angus is giving the others a ride through the underground passage. Let's go!"

"Where's the duergar?" Wieland demands.

"Maur will make sure he doesn't run off," Aureus replies. "Of that, I'm sure!"

"You better be right," Timmins notes. "Or Lady Pendour might have your head."

"Let's just get going!" Meridith exclaims.

"I will row," Brutus volunteers.

*Meanwhile...*
Xander hopes the centaur will let him ride too, and he's the first to accept Angus's offer. Once mounted, he turns to Maur and Quinn. "I will lead you to the secret passage on the level above. While I don't know the way, the two of us should be able to guide your friend here through the passageway. Tarrak has a head start, so we need to get moving."

The duergar waits for Maur's answer.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus telepathically responds to CJ one last time:* ~Tell Quinn to mount first, because I don't want the Duergar right behind me, where he could slit my throat or otherwise betray me; if the Duergar is sandwiched between Quinn and Maur, I'd feel a lot safer. He may have surrendered, but I haven't heard him swear any oaths of loyalty yet. And my mother always told me to never turn my back on a Duergar.~


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

" _ahem_ I should be in front of us three, so as to let the light of order lead the way." 

Once mounted Quinn pulls the Scimitar, saying telepathically to Cruel Justice, '_I am always impressed with the origins of the 5 star weapons.. Thank you for letting me see the becoming once again._'


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus telepathically responds to CJ one last time:* ~Tell Quinn to mount first, because I don't want the Duergar right behind me, where he could slit my throat or otherwise betray me; if the Duergar is sandwiched between Quinn and Maur, I'd feel a lot safer. He may have surrendered, but I haven't heard him swear any oaths of loyalty yet. And my mother always told me to never turn my back on a Duergar.~





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> " _ahem_ I should be in front of us three, so as to let the light of order lead the way."



Xander shrugs and lets Quinn get up onto Angus's back first. The duergar mounts the centaur next and offers a hand up to Maur. The ordained champion seems hesitant, at first, but soon relents. Saving the people of Carnell is more important than his pride.

Xander tells them the way to the secret passage up on the top level of the temple. Once there, he tells Angus, through Cruel Justice, how to get it open. The design is well hidden but when Angus activates the secret door, the wall of the corridor slides open.

"My design," Xander says with pride.

Angus makes his way into the passage carefully and once Xander assures them there aren't any traps on the other side, the Harqualian centaur is soon trotting through the underground passage. his magical horseshoes increase his speed well beyond what anyone else could have paced without having to rush headlong into danger and risk fatigue.



			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> Once mounted Quinn pulls the Scimitar, saying telepathically to Cruel Justice, '_I am always impressed with the origins of the 5 star weapons.. Thank you for letting me see the becoming once again._'



_"You are welcome, my friend,"_ Cruel Justice replies. _"In truth, the more of them we find, the more of the story I remember. Being lost to time can lead to a lost of memory."_

Hours of magically enhanced trotting later, Xander begins complaining about his butt being sore. The group takes a break, allowing Angus a chance to rub several itches against a large rock. The other stretch out their sore muscles.

_"We will overtake them soon,"_ Cruel Justice whispers. _"You should try to find out how many in the horde."_

"I don't recommend that," Xander says shaking his head. "If we get to close, they will discover us and you don't have enough blades here to take on Tarrak and his ghasts, and don't underestimate the danger of the forge's hell hounds."

_"You do not get a vote,"_ Cruel Justice intones.

Quinn and the two dwarves mount up once again and Angus trots off into the darkness with CJ's light leading the way. An hour later, Angus hears them. The horde is ahead in a large chamber. At the edge of the chamber, CJ douses his light and the trio of adventurers can see what they will be facing.

"More than I thought," Xander whispers to Maur. "A lot more."

Maur can see that there are dozens of ghouls and ghast in Tarrak's horde, as well as some zombies. The four hell hounds are obvious and half-a-dozen men dressed similar to the Prelate stand guard around the Ghast Lord, Tarrak. The horde seems to have made camp like they are waiting for something.

_"We must get to Carnell and warn Lady Pendour,"_ Cruel Justice says. The blade sounds worried. _"I can sense the chaos. It is troubling."_

"We have to sneak around them," Xander suggest.

Maur can see that there is a way. A side passage splits off from the cavern roughly 200 feet before the encampment of undead and cultists. If they are stealthy, the trio of adventurers and duergar will be able to slip by in the darkness. The ordained champion looks at Xander and can sense the duergar has no desire to get caught by Tarrak's forces.

Xander leads the way to the entrance of the side passage. Angus moves as quietly as possible with Maur and Quinn taking up the rear. Then, there is the sound of a horn blowing. The four unlikely allies freeze in place. The sound seems to echo throughout the cavern. Then, Angus sees it. Coming out of another side passage, on the far side of the cavern, is a small band of what looks to be more undead and Malotoch cultists. In the lead is a hulking figure that towers over the others. It looks strange. It could be some sort of troll.

"By Vulcan," Xander gasps. "That's a cave troll."

_"Keep moving,"_ CJ insists.

Angus keeps one eye on the troll as Xander leads the trio of adventurers into the side passage. Once they put the cavern and the horde behind them, Maur, Quinn, and Xander mount up and Angus is soon trotting through the darkness once again but with a bit more urgency.

_"If you can, my friend, go faster!"_ Cruel Justice suggest. _"We must get to Carnell quickly!"_


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus nods, and tells his riders, in Dhaoninian:* "Hang ahn, lads. Aet gates boompy frahm ere. Ahm ghanna peekoop tha pace a'wee bet, aend risk saettin' me loongs afire. Meilikki praeserve mah soul."



Spoiler: Translation



"Hang on lads, it gets bumpy from here. I'm gonna' pick up the pace a wee bit, and risk setting my lungs on fire. Meilikki preserve my soul."



And with that, Angus begins to *hustle* toward Carnell.


----------



## Knightfall

*Meanwhile...*
Once Caerth and Phar prepare the message for Carnell and tie it to Screech's leg, the half-orc druid urges the bird to fly to the village. Then, the two of them head for the grotto where they find Aureus and the others preparing to cast off with the launch. Quinn and Maur are not with the hutaakan rogue. She explains that they and Xander are going to 'ride' Angus through the underground passage.

Aries and Eike sit in the center of the launch. Their hands and feet are tied and both have been gagged. Wieland is glaring a them. Brutus sits in one of the spots to oar and Meridith moves to take the second position.

"We were beginning to wonder if you were coming with us," Timmins says. "Caerth, if you will."

Aureus holds up a rope harness she's been working on. "This should work."

Caerth slips into the water and wild shapes into a large shark. Brutus watches with fascination as Aureus slips the harness on the druid/shark. Phar finds a spot to sit comfortably. Once the harness is secure, Caerth rushes for the opening of the grotto. The launch lurches forward and the rowers begin finding a rhythm in time with each other and the wild shaped druid's swimming. Caerth has to fight the current but he easily makes headway in the rising water of the tide.

By the time the adventurers in the Underearth are sneaking past the undead horde, Caerth and the launch are approaching the beachhead where the village's dock is located. The sun is low in the night sky but there is still more than 5 hours until dusk. The launch pulls into the dock and Aureus jumps up to tie up the boat. There is no sign of the other launch.

Peering into the sky, Phar see no signs of rooks flying above Carnell. Perhaps they were defeated? Then the paragon elf smells the scent of blood and smoke.

Meridith doesn't wait. She rushes onto the dock and then up the hill towards the village.

"Meridith, don't!" Wieland yells.

"She's too worried, lad," Timmins says. "I'll go after her. Stay with the prisoners."

Timmins exits the boat and rushes after the young guard. He moves more carefully.

Brutus takes both prisoners by the scruff of the neck and half drags them out of the launch. Aureus sets her bow and waits for the young half-ogre and Wieland to escort the prisoners in front of them. She waits for Caerth to wild shape back into himself, and she takes up the rear position behind Phar in order to watch their backs. At the top of the hill, there is still no sign of the rooks in the sky, but they soon come upon two dead rooks pin-cushioned by arrows.

The village comes into sight and you can see the fight against the rooks didn't go well. yes, there are more dead rooks, but there are even more dead villagers. The survivors have covered their dead friends with blankets and tarps. Members of the militia are gathering up the dead rooks and tossing them into a pile outside of the village.

"Oh no," Aureus says. "I knew it might be bad but nothing like this." She shakes her head in dismay.

Several of the villages buildings are smoldering and the militia is working to douse the flames of a small house that is burning badly. Rosey's inn looks like it is in shambles. In the distance, smoke rises from Pendour Manor. You can see figures standing on its ramparts watching the sky.

"They came out of nowhere," a voice says. Sir Ghal walks up to them. He is battered and bruised but looks like he will survive. He moves to Caerth and hands the half-orc druid the message sent with Screech. "I wish this could have gotten to us soon but I realize from Phar's description that it wasn't possible." He looks at one of the tarps. "We lost many today and I think we will lose more once this Tarrak gets here. I've sent riders to Belporte, Fort Symas, and Hazepoint, but I doubt they will be able to help in time. We're likely on our own, for now."

"How many were there?" Aureus asks.

"A dozen, at least, but it was the damn eagle and its rider that did the most damage. They got away as did some of the rooks. I didn't have anyone to spare to go after them."

"How many did we lose, lad?" Timmins asks the young knight.

"Too many... dozens... maybe more," Sir Ghal replies. "Bronzethegn's young apprentice is dead. both Sir Gareth and Quinten never made it back to shore. We can't find them or the other launch anywhere. Several members of the militia did find this, however," the knight pulls a scrap of bloodied cloth from his belt. Sir Gareth's tunic.

"My parents?" Meridith asks.

"Your father was assigned to the manor," he says glumly. "He died in the first wave of the attack. I'm sorry."

"Mother," Meridith says with her eyes downcast.

"I don't know," Sir Ghal replies. "There aren't enough of us left to check every farmhouse. Go if you must." He turns to Wieland. "Go with your cousin and check on your family, but I will need both of you back as soon as possible."

Wieland nods and the two cousins rush out of the village to check on their families.

"Lady Pendour?" Timmins asks the question Aureus is afraid to ask.

"She is fine but badly shaken," the young knight replies. "I don't know if her rule of Carnell can survive this mess."

Sir Ghal finally looks at Aries and Eike. "Brutus, take them to the manor and lock them up in the deepest cells. Strip them of everything, even their clothes. No dignity." He looks at Caerth, Phar, and Aureus, one after the other. "Now, where are the others? Quinn, the dwarf Lady Pendour hired, and the centaur? Did they die? And where is your other prisoner? This dark dwarf."

"No, they're alive. They are taking an underground passage that the duergar knew about. There wasn't enough room in the boat. They are all riding Angus, the centaur, so it won't be long before they get here. We hope."

"Let us hope so," Sir Ghal says glumly. He watches as the militia puts out the last of the flames, but there is little left of the burning house. An old woman is crying on her knees in front of the ruined home. An elderly gentleman consoles here. "At least they still have each other. Both their children died today, among the militia."

The timbers on another old house give way and the roof collapses.

*"Damn! So much destruction! These evil bastards are going to pay!"* Sir Ghal loses his temper.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus nods, and tells his riders, in Dhaoninian:* "Hang ahn, lads. Aet gates boompy frahm ere. Ahm ghanna peekoop tha pace a'wee bet, aend risk saettin' me loongs afire. Meilikki praeserve mah soul."
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Translation
> 
> 
> 
> "Hang on lads, it gets bumpy from here. I'm gonna' pick up the pace a wee bit, and risk setting my lungs on fire. Meilikki preserve my soul."
> 
> 
> 
> And with that, Angus begins to *hustle* toward Carnell.



The Harqualian centaur rushes as fast as he dares. Any quicker and he be risking death. The passageway snakes through the Underearth to the northwest and soon their is the smell of stagnant seawater. The passageway's floor becomes muddy and Angus can hear the sounds of waves crashing. Or is that the sound of his heart beating wildly?

The passage rises at a steep angle and Angus is forced to rush upwards. By the time the passageway opens into an old sea cave along the cliff face of the Fogbight, he is nearing exhaustion. He breaks through the gloom into the fading light of early evening and is soon standing on the cliff overlooking Carnell. There is smoke rising from the village and Pendour Manor.

_"We're almost there,"_ Cruel Justice urges. _"Keep going!"_

Angus rushes as fast as possible, his legs and lungs burning. Before he reaches Carnell, the others get off the centaur's back and run themselves. Maur beats Angus to the village, as Quinn tries to force the centaur to go slower. Angus is completely exhausted by the time he reaches the village but it could have been worse if the others hadn't gotten off him.

What did his father always say about two-legs... never let them ride you!

*OOC:* The PCs are back together again in the village. there is roughly two to three hours before sunset. Maur knows it will take Tarrak's horde some time to make it to the village. They have time to prepare, but they likely can't rest. I'll figure out the math tomorrow. That's all for me tonight.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth shakes his head as he takes in the scene. The first wave of attacks on the village and already so many casualties… The half-orc fears for the very survival of the town. 

The thought surprises him. Not long ago he felt unwelcome in so-called civilization, and now the druid feels for the people living and, today, dying in this place he has come to know and, not love but appreciate. 

A hoot forces him out of his contemplations as his owl friend Screech silently flies over. Landing on Caerths forearm, the bird has a chunk of rook flesh in his claw, tossing it away with a sense of dramatics. 

*”Did you fight?”* Caerth says surprised, and the owl hoots with an offended tone.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn hurries to get to the Village with the others, but regrets it almost immediately. His eyes narrow to dangerous slits as rage wells up within him.

"These were no warriors, they did not need to die.  .. .. .. <edited for Eric's Grandma>" his next words are not to be repeated, they are so full of vile wrath, yes even his grip on Cruel Justice was so great it looked like he wanted to squeeze the metel denser then it already is with his bare hand!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus frowns at the scene of destruction, his mood instantly darkening. His eyes speak of silent rage, and a thirst for vengeance.

*Angus growls,* "Blayden savages!" and that is the only utterance that comes out of Angus' mouth, although his expression speaks volumes more than that. Angus is not a happy Centaur at the moment. His exhaustion is almost completely forgotten, as rage begins to take hold of his thoughts.



Spoiler: DM's Eyes Only



*Angus' thoughts:* ~Abominations! These rooks are not natural creatures! No natural creature revels in misery, no natural creature causes death and destruction on this scale! By Meilikki's golden hair, I will balance the scales myself this day, and they shall PAY for what they have done! This atrocity cannot go unpunished!~


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

As the minutes pass, and healing potions and wands are made use of, in an attempt to heal the populace, and to prepare the defenders for the next onslaught, Angus gets a wispy look in his eye. The situation is grim, and everyone knows it; this is not an army of men, it is an army of the supernatural, the demonic, an army of chaos and evil. There will be no prisoners taken here, should the dark army be victorious; in that event, every man, woman, child, and elder will be cut into pieces, and literally consumed, at the hands of these cannibalistic cultists. Their thirst is for blood, and the mistress they serve thirsts for even more than that; her thirst is for souls.

*Angus kneels, and folds his hands together in prayer, praying in Centaurish, so that Phar may translate:* "My forest lady, oh great Meilikki, grant your servant, and these good people around me, the strength and fortitude to see these next hours through. We are flawed and broken, and normally not worthy of special attention or favor, but the danger we face is not of our own doing. This night brings the threat of creatures not of your glorious creation, but instead, creatures from another place, a place of darkness, a place that is unnatural. The denizens of that place he come here, to this place of peace, this place that is yours, my lady, with the sole intent of destroying what you have made. These good, innocent people, being part of your creation, are to be corrupted, destroyed, consumed. These creatures defy you; they revel in the death of all you hold sacred; they defile your creation by corrupting it, using the demonic form of a crow, a creature that you created to prevent the spread of disease by consuming offal and carrion, a creature whose purpose that they have TWISTED, into one of cruelty and wanton destruction. HELP US DEFEAT THESE DEFILERS, GREAT LADY. Give us your abundance; allow our mortal magicks to function better than their intended design, harden our resolve, and strengthen our bodies, so that we may give answer in YOUR NAME against these foul enemies of the light. Give us the insight to fight at the best of our ability, give us the unfailing courage to stand strong, no matter what occurs. Give us your righteous rage, so that we may push forward, even in the face of overwhelming evil. We ask these things in your name, our lady of the forest, our keeper, and our rock. *NATTURUNNAR VEGNA.*"



Spoiler: Foreign Words



"For Natures Sake" (where a Christian prayer would normally end with AMEN.)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

[thoughts] '_Cruel Justice, this carnage against peaceful people, it is wrong. these acts were done by people who do not desedrve the chance to surrender, do you agree?_' [/thoughts]


----------



## Knightfall

*For @JustinCase and @Scotley:*


JustinCase said:


> Caerth shakes his head as he takes in the scene. The first wave of attacks on the village and already so many casualties… The half-orc fears for the very survival of the town.
> 
> The thought surprises him. Not long ago he felt unwelcome in so-called civilization, and now the druid feels for the people living and, today, dying in this place he has come to know and, not love but appreciate.
> 
> A hoot forces him out of his contemplations as his owl friend Screech silently flies over. Landing on Caerths forearm, the bird has a chunk of rook flesh in his claw, tossing it away with a sense of dramatics.
> 
> *”Did you fight?”* Caerth says surprised, and the owl hoots with an offended tone.



Caerth does his best to help the villagers while Aureus heads off to help Meridith and Wieland with their families. Phar tries to help as best as he can but he's not a skilled healer.

"The best thing I can do is rest and try to replenish my spells," he says. He looks at the inn but knows him room is likely occupied with a wounded member of the militia. "Is there someplace else I can go to rest and meditate?" He asks Sir Ghal.

"I'm sure Lady Pendour would let you use of the rooms in the manor," the knight replies. "There is also an old shrine to the east along the cliff near Areon's home. It is dedicated to the North Gods, but I'm sure that Siweard would be fine with you using it. He's helping Rosemergy in the inn right now."

Phar nods and heads off towards the shrine. The shrine is overgrown and is surrounded by small groves of trees and low hills covered in scrubland. It is the perfect place to rest and reflect. He's surprised that Caerth never mentioned this place to him and the other or that he never came across it himself during his time in Carnell. Phar sighs. He sits himself under one of the larger trees and enters the reverie.

Caerth is soon frustrated by the lack of his own healing prowess. He isn't able to save any villagers on the verge of death and giving comfort to the dying isn't really his way. He does his best and an old man thanks him after Caerth tries to save his dead wife. The woman is covered in burns and deep claw marks.

Sir Ghal makes note of the burns. "Caused by lightning. The damn rider on the bleak eagle wielded some sort of magical lightning bolt that he threw. It always reappeared in his hand after it did its damage. I've never seen anything like it. It ripped one member of the militia apart."









*OOC:*


Caerth knows that Siweard is a local adept and the old shrine is dedicated specifically to the nature deities of the North Gods. While Siweard isn't very powerful, he does create potions for the villagers. (He gets most of his divine power from the shrine.) He protects the shrine from anyone who would abuse its powers, although very few in Carnell know what it can do. Siweard is about the same age as Aeron and the two of them get along well. Siweard has two adepts under him but they are neophytes.

Once a week, anyone who rests for one hour in the shrine gains the use of any one of the following 1st-level druid spells (CL 3): _endure elements_, _goodberry_, or _shillelagh_. If a person rests for four hours, they can either gain two of the 1st-level spells or one of the following 3rd-level spells (CL 5): _plant growth_, _protection from energy_, or _water breathing_.

There is no additional benefit for resting longer unless the person resting in the shrine is an cleric, druid, or ranger who worships one of the nature deities of the North Gods: Aegir, Brenna, Casiia, Cronn, the Daghdha, Damh, Draven, Larea, Sanh, or Tok. (Or the North Gods as a whole.)

In such cases, the character can, instead, choose two spells from the following 3rd-level druid spells when resting for one hour (CL equal to ECL): _call lightning_, _cure moderate wounds_, _daylight_, _sleet storm_, or _wind wall_. *OR*, the character can choose two spells from the following 5th-level druid spells when resting for four hours (CL equal to ECL): _animal growth_, _commune with nature_, _cure critical wounds_, _tree stride_. The character must have an ECL high enough to cast either 3rd- or 5th-level spells as if they were a druid of that level. So, 5th level for the 3rd-level spells and 9th level for the 5th-level spells. These abilities can be gained once per month.

While Caerth knows that the shrine grants extra powers, Aeron always discouraged the half-orc druid from using the shrine unless it was a true emergency. Now is most certainly an emergency.


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


call lightning, sleet storm, tree stride if it supports party movement...we have Meridith, Caerth and Maur who can benefit.

Either we get long lasting damage dealing that can handle the fliers...or mobility


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn starts to pace, not unlike a tiger or lion in a cage. He tried to help someone dying and they died in his arms. He already knew he was no healer, so fate was against him at the start. He fights. He knows fighting and fighters. There are warriors, and there are supporters in an armed conflict and he is a warrior, a combatant. Who could he find? He is not born of the land and there are no gladiatorial fights here to call upon to save the village and manor.

All of those whom he has taught are marshaled, and those who are missing are being sought after. What can he do? Where can he go?? All of his prideful anguish causes him to have a memory for ale, and the thirst for which starts creeping in; Memories of long nights after a hard day's training stream through his mind; things said, things heard, all with the drunken slurring it was heard as.

monks

The word brings a smile to his lips, They were some of the fiercest fighter, as allies or opponents. He watches them in his mind, their organization, their skill with or without weapons.

monks

What was that said that night? Naw, they were yanking his rope. Had to been. He paces mulling over the nagging, itching word that keeps worming into his mind .. .. ..

monks. here.

Where would they be found? Who would know?? How far away would they be?? No, It couldn't be. If any would know any thing, the scribe would know. It couldn't hurt.  .. .. .. .. ..

monks. find them.

He seeks out the Lady Pendour and seeks audience with her for permission to address his quarry for the elusive monastery, Hoping he is using proper decorum in Her Ladyship's presence.

monks. find them now.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn hurries to get to the Village with the others, but regrets it almost immediately. His eyes narrow to dangerous slits as rage wells up within him.
> 
> "These were no warriors, they did not need to die.  .. .. .. <edited for Eric's Grandma>" his next words are not to be repeated, they are so full of vile wrath, yes even his grip on Cruel Justice was so great it looked like he wanted to squeeze the metal denser then it already is with his bare hand!



Quinn helps where he can and his return to the village bolsters the young members of the militia. They have come to see him as a mentor and he is disheartened to learn that several of them died fighting off the rooks and cultist riding the bleak eagle.

When he, Angus, and Maur arrive, Phar is already resting at an old shrine just outside the village, near Aeron's home along the cliff. Caerth seems refreshed by the time the trio arrives.

Xander is taken into custody by Sir Ghal. he is treated slightly better than the two cultists were treated. Hmm, but is Aries really a cultist or is he truly one of these Soldiers of Iron. He asks Sir Ghal if the knight has ever heard of them.

"No, never heard of them, but it wouldn't surprise me at all if the Stonnish have such spies in the Strandlands. The Kingdom of Stonn has been around a long time and has a tradition of seeking out and destroying chaos in all its forms. We will find out later if he's telling the truth or not."

Quinn remembers the drunken rumor about the monastery of monks and asks Sir Ghal about it.

"Who told you that?" He says surprised. He shakes his head. "No, there is no..." He pauses. "I don't know. There has never been any evidence of such a place near Carnell. Why would they stay hidden from us?" he sighs. "No, it's more important to rally around who is left here and try to find Sir Gareth. He might be out of practice, but he's still one of our best."

He notes the look on Quinn's face. "If you really must try to figure out if these monks exist or not, I suggest you go talk to Lady Pendour's scribe. He's a catfolk and quite the brain." He looks at several of the militia members who are hovering around Quinn. "If you leave the village, it could really be bad for their morale," the knight whispers. "They respect you a lot."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus frowns at the scene of destruction, his mood instantly darkening. His eyes speak of silent rage, and a thirst for vengeance.
> 
> *Angus growls,* "Blayden savages!" and that is the only utterance that comes out of Angus' mouth, although his expression speaks volumes more than that. Angus is not a happy Centaur at the moment. His exhaustion is almost completely forgotten, as rage begins to take hold of his thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DM's Eyes Only
> 
> 
> 
> *Angus' thoughts:* ~Abominations! These rooks are not natural creatures! No natural creature revels in misery, no natural creature causes death and destruction on this scale! By Meilikki's golden hair, I will balance the scales myself this day, and they shall PAY for what they have done! This atrocity cannot go unpunished!~



Angus finds some solace helping the villagers as best as he can. He manages to save one villager on the verge of death. It turns out the man is a good friend of Timmins.

"I thank you," the old fighter says once Wilbur is out of danger and resting comfortably at the inn. He pats Wilbur on the arm and heads off to help the militia look for Sir Gareth.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> He notes the look on Quinn's face. "If you really must try to figure out if these monks exist or not, I suggest you go talk to Lady Pendour's scribe. He's a catfolk and quite the brain." He looks at several of the militia members who are hovering around Quinn. "If you leave the village, it could really be bad for their morale," the knight whispers. "They respect you a lot."



He turns to his warrior trainees, "We fight an overwhelming foe who will usee all  means to not only defeat us, not only kill every one - warrior or not, old or child - but they may even let loose the undying hords to consume the fallen. I am *NOT* willing to allow them victory. Today they shall be defeated!!" He draws and lifts Cruel justice high into the air for emphasis, " We need more allies and I seek them. I shall be returned with them or not, make no mistake - I shall return!

Sir Ghal, as commander of this host, I pledge my blood, My sweat, and my tears. When it looks to be bleak, look for my, for that is when the Fates will bring me back"

He sheaths the weapon and hustles off for the manor.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> As the minutes pass, and healing potions and wands are made use of, in an attempt to heal the populace, and to prepare the defenders for the next onslaught, Angus gets a wispy look in his eye. The situation is grim, and everyone knows it; this is not an army of men, it is an army of the supernatural, the demonic, an army of chaos and evil. There will be no prisoners taken here, should the dark army be victorious; in that event, every man, woman, child, and elder will be cut into pieces, and literally consumed, at the hands of these cannibalistic cultists. Their thirst is for blood, and the mistress they serve thirsts for even more than that; her thirst is for souls.



Angus soon finds his way to the old shrine where Phar is deep in his rest cycle. The paragon elf is sitting cross-legged in some sort of trance. Angus seems to remember hearing how elves don't really need to sleep. The centaur yawns. If only it was the same for him. The shrine to the North Gods is a place of calm in the chaos of the region. The temple to Malotoch and its cultists must be stopped!



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> *Angus kneels, and folds his hands together in prayer, praying in Centaurish, so that Phar may translate:* "My forest lady, oh great Meilikki, grant your servant, and these good people around me, the strength and fortitude to see these next hours through. We are flawed and broken, and normally not worthy of special attention or favor, but the danger we face is not of our own doing. This night brings the threat of creatures not of your glorious creation, but instead, creatures from another place, a place of darkness, a place that is unnatural. The denizens of that place he come here, to this place of peace, this place that is yours, my lady, with the sole intent of destroying what you have made. These good, innocent people, being part of your creation, are to be corrupted, destroyed, consumed. These creatures defy you; they revel in the death of all you hold sacred; they defile your creation by corrupting it, using the demonic form of a crow, a creature that you created to prevent the spread of disease by consuming offal and carrion, a creature whose purpose that they have TWISTED, into one of cruelty and wanton destruction. HELP US DEFEAT THESE DEFILERS, GREAT LADY. Give us your abundance; allow our mortal magicks to function better than their intended design, harden our resolve, and strengthen our bodies, so that we may give answer in YOUR NAME against these foul enemies of the light. Give us the insight to fight at the best of our ability, give us the unfailing courage to stand strong, no matter what occurs. Give us your righteous rage, so that we may push forward, even in the face of overwhelming evil. We ask these things in your name, our lady of the forest, our keeper, and our rock. *NATTURUNNAR VEGNA.*"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Foreign Words
> 
> 
> 
> "For Natures Sake" (where a Christian prayer would normally end with AMEN.)



Angus finds serenity in the shrine and its surrounding groves. The presence of the North Gods can be felt by those who know what to 'feel' for. While Meilikki isn't a North Goddess, she is an ally of Larea, The Hunting Princess. Larea is not only a goddess of hunting and the wilderness, but also the birds in the sky, wild animals. She is the protector of children. Angus's prayer finds its way first to his own goddess and then The Hunting Princess.

*"We have heard your words, Angus MacKillan,"* two feminine and divine voices resound in the Harqualian centaur's mind. *"Your devotion is true and you will be rewarded with the blessing of the North Gods. The shrine will grant you and your allies strength for the fight to come."*

The power of the shrine opens up to him.

He hears Meilikki whisper to him, as if distant. _"Beware the undead wolftroll. It could kill you all. If you kill the Ghast Lord, it will flee back to the Underearth."_


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> He turns to his warrior trainees, "We fight an overwhelming foe who will use all means to not only defeat us, not only kill every one - warrior or not, old or child - but they may even let loose the undying hordes to consume the fallen. I am *NOT* willing to allow them victory. Today they shall be defeated!!" He draws and lifts Cruel Justice high into the air for emphasis, " We need more allies and I seek them. I shall be returned with them or not, make no mistake - I shall return!
> 
> Sir Ghal, as commander of this host, I pledge my blood, My sweat, and my tears. When it looks to be bleak, look for my, for that is when the Fates will bring me back"
> 
> He sheaths the weapon and hustles off for the manor.





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> All of those whom he has taught are marshaled, and those who are missing are being sought after. What can he do? Where can he go?? All of his prideful anguish causes him to have a memory for ale, and the thirst for which starts creeping in; Memories of long nights after a hard day's training stream through his mind; things said, things heard, all with the drunken slurring it was heard as.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> He seeks out the Lady Pendour and seeks audience with her for permission to address his quarry for the elusive monastery, Hoping he is using proper decorum in Her Ladyship's presence.
> 
> monks. find them now.



Quinn strides into the manor without having to worry about having to 'seek an audience'. The young soldiers on guard, Atriline and Urshor, let him in without pomp or ceremony. A young page whose name Quinn doesn't know leads him into the manor's chapel where Lady Pendour is praying alongside the chapel's two devotees of Inanna. The young female clerics look worried, and Quinn isn't sure if they're more worried for themselves or their lady.

Lady Pendour senses Quinn's arrival. She stands and turns towards him. She looks so much older than the first time he met her, although that wasn't even more than a month ago. Has it really only been that long? She smiles and beckons him to move forward.

"I hear that your foray onto the island went well," she says. "Well, as well as could be expected. Sir Ghal has told me that you and the others didn't learn about this attack until it was too late. We are thankful for Caerth and Phar's message even though it came during the attack instead of before it." She sighs and motions for the clerics of Inanna to leave.

She moves to sit in one of the pews. "But the news of this undead horde is frightening. While I can provide sanctuary to the vulnerable here, this isn't a castle or even a fort. The manor's protections are limited. Yes the Lord's Tower has a catapult and so does the Sea Tower by the coast, but that won't stop this 'Tarrak' from breeching the walls if he has a massive army."

She stands and moves toward Quinn. "There is no more time to wait. Let's make this official." She motions for Quinn to kneel. She draws her rapier and uses it to make Quinn's knighthood official. "I knight you a Soldier of the Strand, Quinn Inagui. Rise and take your sash from the altar."

She steps aside and motions for Quinn to take the red sash lying on the Altar of Inanna. Once he has done so, she speaks again, "Now, I sense you need something. Ask and I will see if I can provide the answer."

*OOC:* Atriline Barrelfinger (female dwarf) and Urshor Balhana (male half-elf) are two of the three 2nd-level fighters who are members of the militia.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> [thoughts] '_Cruel Justice, this carnage against peaceful people, it is wrong. these acts were done by people who do not deserve the chance to surrender, do you agree?_' [/thoughts]



Cruel Justice telepathically agrees with Quinn as Lady Pendour knights the man.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth feels refreshed after a short rest at the local shrine, and although he has never been there before, it feels familiar somehow. He wonders why his mentor told him not to go there, but only for a moment. There is work to do. 

In seclusion, the half-orc performs his daily druidic rituals that he has known since early childhood; rituals that symbolize the respect for and connection with nature, wherever it may be found. With his hand, he digs a small hole in the ground; with the other he drops a seed from his pouch into the hole, spits a big glob after it, and running his little finger across the fine edge of his bone spear, Caerth finally draws two drops of his own blood to mix with the seed, spit and earth. The words, a mixture of Sylvan and the language of druids, are never the same but always the right ones for the day. 

He suspects that the power lies not in the words or the components, but the very ritual itself, but Caerth has never tested that idea. Instead, he seems to know instinctively what to do and say, and today, as always, he is rewarded with powerful magics. 

More powerful than before, even. 

Curious but grateful, the half-orc first sets out to survey the area between the village and where the enemy will arrive. It would’ve been faster if Screech was helping, but he had already sent the owl to find the half-elven druidess and request her help. 

Nevertheless, Caerth uses his refreshed magic to set various traps and prepare the very land against the coming threat. 

When he is satisfied, he returns to the village proper to tell them of his preparations and how his spells can help during the fight. 

Then he finds Angus resting at the shrine. Caerth studies the centaur for a moment. 

He means well, the half-orc muses, not yet willing to let go of his anger at Aeron but trying to separate it from the warrior who fought ghouls with him. 

A low grumble and a flower petal sprinkled over the horse-part, and he sees Angus breath a bit easier. 









*OOC:*


Casting the spells described in the OOC thread.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

.. .. ..
Cruel Justice telepathically agrees with Quinn as Lady Pendour knights the man.
Quinn's heart is about to swell out of his chest at the duel approval of Lady Pendour and Cruel Justice!
.. .. ..
"My Lady, In my time of training with the troops, I heard tell of a monastery in the area. In the arena I have fought both with and against Monks, and let it be known that I would much prefer to fight with them and never again against them. Their skills in fighting are revered by any who have seen them in battle, for there is a skill that is drawn from within that goes beyond training that they have tapped into. Finding them is not going to be easy, as they are keeping themselves from common knowledge and I seek your permission to ask your scribe if he might know of this reclusive group?"


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth feels refreshed after a short rest at the local shrine, and although he has never been there before, it feels familiar somehow. He wonders why his mentor told him not to go there, but only for a moment. There is work to do.
> 
> In seclusion, the half-orc performs his daily druidic rituals that he has known since early childhood; rituals that symbolize the respect for and connection with nature, wherever it may be found. With his hand, he digs a small hole in the ground; with the other he drops a seed from his pouch into the hole, spits a big glob after it, and running his little finger across the fine edge of his bone spear, Caerth finally draws two drops of his own blood to mix with the seed, spit and earth. The words, a mixture of Sylvan and the language of druids, are never the same but always the right ones for the day.
> 
> He suspects that the power lies not in the words or the components, but the very ritual itself, but Caerth has never tested that idea. Instead, he seems to know instinctively what to do and say, and today, as always, he is rewarded with powerful magics.
> 
> More powerful than before, even.
> 
> Curious but grateful, the half-orc first sets out to survey the area between the village and where the enemy will arrive. It would’ve been faster if Screech was helping, but he had already sent the owl to find the half-elven druidess and request her help.
> 
> Nevertheless, Caerth uses his refreshed magic to set various traps and prepare the very land against the coming threat.
> 
> When he is satisfied, he returns to the village proper to tell them of his preparations and how his spells can help during the fight.



Once he returns to the village, he finds that Aureus has returned from her foray out to the farms of the young Bowens. The two guards have returned with Meridith's mother and Wieland's parents along with a few horses. Wieland's father was badly hurt by some rooks but Aureus managed to help the man survive. She helps Wieland find a spot for the man in the inn. While Meridith escorts her mother and aunt to the manor to seek shelter there.

He finds Maur working to call everyone of power to council at the manor to make a plan. Sir Ghal helps rally everyone to the dwarf's idea and plans to leave Elijah in charge of preparing the villages defenses while the council is going on. Caerth hears work being done at the lumber yard. There is talk among the guards about building a wooden palisade that will be used to block the exit of the cave the horde will soon arrive through. The work is going quickly. The villagers are giving it there all.

"I need to rest first," Aureus insists to Sir Ghal. "My ring will allow me to refresh myself quickly and regain the few spells I have."

Sir Ghal relents, and Aureus heads off in the direction of the shrine. "Tell Angus that we'll need him soon. He headed off in that direction a while ago." He motions for Caerth to come with him and Maur to the manor. "We need to form a war council and make some plans."

Caerth knows Angus is still feeling the effects of rushing back to the village, so he tells Sir Ghal he will be there later once he's helped the centaur fight off his fatigue.

"Very well, but don't take too long. Quinn has already gone to see Lady Pendour to ask about a rumor about some nearby monks. Just wild talk during a night of drinking a week ago."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Then he finds Angus resting at the shrine. Caerth studies the centaur for a moment.
> 
> He means well, the half-orc muses, not yet willing to let go of his anger at Aeron but trying to separate it from the warrior who fought ghouls with him.
> 
> A low grumble and a flower petal sprinkled over the horse-part, and he sees Angus breath a bit easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Casting the spells described in the OOC thread.



Curled up next to Angus, Caerth also finds Aureus sleeping next to the centaur.  Once he's helped the centaur, he leaves his two companions to rest and prepare for the battle to come. Looking at the sun, he can see that it will set soon.

The half-orc druid thinks about the old shrine on his way back into Carnell and thinks about Aeron's dedication to not only nature, but also the North God known as the Daghdha. Aeron had hoped Caerth would become a devotee of the Horned God but hadn't objected for the more traditional teachings of druidism. In fact, he'd been pleased. The Daghdha is as much a god of rural life and farming as he is a god of the wilderness. Still, Caerth knew that the North God seems to favor him for his choice to be a champion of the wild and not the god's church.

Siweard always worships the North Gods in the traditional way of the northern lands and the old adept was the one who Aeron had teach Caerth how to track. The half-orc druid quickly outpaced the old human and was soon teaching Siweard.

He finds his way to the manor as the villagers work to transport the palisade to the cavemouth. Wieland takes charge of that part of the plan while Meridith heads off with Timmins and the small militia patrol to try to find Sir Gareth and Quinten. Hopefully, their prisoner didn't manage to escape.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> .. .. ..
> Cruel Justice telepathically agrees with Quinn as Lady Pendour knights the man.
> Quinn's heart is about to swell out of his chest at the duel approval of Lady Pendour and Cruel Justice!
> .. .. ..
> "My Lady, In my time of training with the troops, I heard tell of a monastery in the area. In the arena I have fought both with and against Monks, and let it be known that I would much prefer to fight with them and never again against them. Their skills in fighting are revered by any who have seen them in battle, for there is a skill that is drawn from within that goes beyond training that they have tapped into. Finding them is not going to be easy, as they are keeping themselves from common knowledge and I seek your permission to ask your scribe if he might know of this reclusive group?"



Lady Pendour looks Quinn straight in the eye. "They exist. However, they are unlikely to help the village. They never agreed with my husband on matters of... _expansion_ for Carnell. They even opposed him openly once a few years ago. Peregrine agreed to stop building more farms to the northeast in return for them not recruiting our citizens for their monastery." She sighs. "They aren't pacifists by any means and their leader, Maximin, is an... unpleasant fellow who uses the law of the Strandlands to his advantage. Sir Quinn, do not go stir up that hornet's nest or spread knowledge of the monastery among the people. It was kept secret for reason. Gangrell can tell you more, but it's not important right now."

Maur and Sir Ghal enter the chapel along with the old adept, Siweard. He has taken a break from helping the wounded at the inn. without Maur's help, the village would have lost more people. "Lady Pendour, I can't do any more today," he says wheezing. "I'm not as young as I used to be."

"It is fine, Siweard," she replies. "Go and rest now. I'm sure Mr. Deepdelver can look after the wounded."

"Did you find out anything about these ethereal monks of yours, Sir Quinn?" Sir Ghal notes Quinn's new sash. "I see Lady Pendour went ahead with your knighting. Congratulations! We'll have to have a celebration once these blasted cultists are dealt with."

"I have explained to Sir Quinn that there are no monks," Lady Pendour says with a exasperated look of her face. She lies to The Guardian with ease and shows no signs of discomfort at the topic. "Let us focus on real help, shall we?"

"I have begun the centaur's plan of building a palisade to block the exit of this sea cave to the north. Hopefully that is the only path for this army of undead. Caerth has told me of his own plans and the spells he's prepared. It will help slow them down."

"And where is he? He should be here," she insists.

"He is at the shrine, my lady," Sir Ghal replies. "He will be here soon. He went to help ease the centaur's wounds. Aureus had gone out to the two Bowen farms with Meridith and Wieland. She managed to save Wieland's father and his and Meridith's mother were unhurt. Wieland's father is resting at the inn." Sir Ghal pauses. "We really should move the wounded here as soon as possible, my lady. The inn is not defendable."

"The manor is not a castle, Sir Ghal," Lady Pendour says. "If these attackers break through the lines of our defenders, I doubt the manor's defenses will be any better than inn's. Besides, I have another plan. We evacuate the village."

"*Lady Pendour, we cannot flee! If you leave the village to razed to the ground, you will lose this lordship!"* Sir Ghal exclaims loudly. *"Do not give up hope that we can win! Yes, if it was just me, the soldiers, and the militia, we wouldn't stand a chance, but with Sir Quinn, Caerth, Maur, and the others, we can win!"*

*"I will not risk the lives of the people of Carnell on hope, Sir Ghal!"* She shouts the knight down. *"You will do as I say!"* She pauses and he nods. "And... I am not abandoning Carnell. You and your soldiers, the bulk of the militia, and these fine heroes will stay and protect the village, but I'm ordering you all to not throw your lives away for some buildings that can be rebuilt. The moment I read the note Caerth and Phar sent to us I sent word out to the farms and ranches for the people to make plans to evacuate to Fort Symas. I did the same for the people already in the manor. They are ready to go, now. The wounded will be transported using the few covered wagons my husband had made for such a contingency, and all available horses will be used to pull them. It will be a difficult journey, but I must protect the people. My position in the Strandlands isn't important."

Caerth walks into the manor's chapel. He heard Sir Ghal and Lady Pendour yelling out in the hall.

She sighs "The senate was never going to let me keep these lands anyway. I am not a warrior like my husband and neither is my daughter or her fiancée. I'm glad she's already on her way to Belporte and won't be here for this battle."

Sir Ghal looks like he's going to say something else but one look from Lady Pendour has him looking at his feet. She turns to looks at Maur and Quinn. "I know you probably object, but my decision is final. I hope you are up for a delaying action against this horde. Destroy as much of it as you can, and if by some miracle you win the day, it will be a simple thing for the villagers to come back. I do not want them here if they cannot fight. That, I'm afraid, is most of them. They are either too young or too old."

"What about the palisade?" Sir Ghal asks.

"Those skilled enough to help will have to stay and finish it," Lady Pendour says. "If they have time to flee afterwards, they should do so. If there isn't time, I will give them sanctuary here."

"You're not going, are you?" The knight says, worried.

"I must not leave my place as Lady of Carnell. It is the law of the land but that doesn't mean I'm going to watch my people get slaughtered."

*OOC:* Siweard is an 68 year old human. Caerth knows that Aeron is only around 5 years younger but in a lot better shape.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn Sighs in resignation. He is her Knight, She the Lady and ruler of this land. Cruel Justice would have agreed, he feels, and so he remains silent to her words of diplomacy, false though they be. 

When he feels Sir Gahl and he are dismissed, he says, "Come Sir Gahl, shall we see to the continuance of preperations? If you will check on the fortifications, I will look to the land for ambush points. 

Mi' Lady, I would like about 40 arrows, but if you cannot spare that, I would accept as many as I can have."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

The Twin Goddesses said:
			
		

> "We have heard your words, Angus MacKillan," two feminine and divine voices resound in the Harqualian centaur's mind. "Your devotion is true and you will be rewarded with the blessing of the North Gods. The shrine will grant you and your allies strength for the fight to come."
> 
> *The power of the shrine opens up to him.
> 
> He hears Meilikki whisper to him, as if distant.* "Beware the undead wolftroll. It could kill you all. If you kill the Ghast Lord, it will flee back to the Underearth."




Caerth's spell takes the burden from Angus' chest, and the Centaur feels his lungs fill with air; he can breathe normally again. His eyes sparkle, and there is a spring in his step once more.

Angus then begins to meditate, trying to sense the spirits of the wood, all around him, but specifically near the shrine. After long hours of concentration, he feels something touch his mind; suddenly, he has the knowledge of a single spell, a spell which will prevent the sonic attacks of the cultists from hurting him. *HE IS AMAZED!* He has never felt such a sensation before! Then, suddenly, the voices speak to him inside his head, and he knows what must be done. The time for meditation is finished. Angus gets up, checks his gear, and trots back to the village at a cantor. 







*OOC:*


*NOTE:* Just a double move, nothing that will exhaust him. But his double move is 140' every 6 seconds, or 1,400 ft. per minute. A sprightly and quick pace, to be sure. 







Angus finds Sir Ghal, after hearing that the knight would speak to him.

*Speaking in Dhaoninian, Angus says,* "Aem at yer disposal, m'laird. Thae Druid hailed me ailment; Ae've 'ad a vision et tha shrane, es wail. Thaes cult lader, tha woon thay cael Tarrak, hay as en oondade welf trail wit' em. Tha faerest lady saes thaet thang kin kale us ale. Boot ef way kin kale Tarrak, tha welf trail well flee back t'tha oonderwerld."



Spoiler: Translation



"I am at your disposal, my lord. The Druid healed my ailment. I've had a vision at the shrine, as well. This cult leader, the one they call Tarrak, he has an undead wolf troll with him. The Forest Lady (Meillikki) says that thing can kill us all. But if we can kill Tarrak, the wolf troll will flee back to the underworld."


----------



## Neurotic

@Tellerian Hawke I think you select the energy type at the time of casting. And consider that we know they have a flier with lightning attack of some kind.
----

Maur listened to the options and he agrees with her knights. But unlike them, he is at no obligation to just blindly listen to the orders.

"My lady, please reconsider. Few hours of lead time is not enough to save your people moving in a slow caravan. The enemy has fliers and couple of ghouls, who can run tiresless, would catch them before the fort. And we could not do anything about it. Here we have a good posizion. And you'd be amazed at what people can do when defending their homes especially with caster support.  I'm short on spells and have no time to rest, but Phar and Caerth are not. Non-combatants can carry messages, serve as lookouts, freeing combatants to prepare better or simply to be where they need to be.

Right now, slaughter is unavoidable. We're fighting for our very souls. And splitting families may redult in divided attention, lower morale and deserting of the soldiers.

I will, of course, abide your decision, all I ask that you consider the fact we're not fighting human or even natural force. This one does not have to stop after combat, does not have to rest and recuperrate, nothing. If they defeat us, they will be after you. Worse, they can avoid us and go after the caravan first...and we couldn't stop them."

He takes a deep breath.
"I have a suggestion for the lands depending on your local custom. One: marry formally sir Ghal or sir Quinn if the house has to be led by a man.

Second: gird for war, have your priestesses of war prepare you and join us. You're defending your life as well as the lands and people upon it. Let them see you. Make your own reputation as a warrior. Or leader. Sir Ghal is well known, he needs to lead separate from you or you will motbe recognized. But having others such as sir <demoralized one> at your side will help the image."

Now with your permission, I'd like to get some prayer at the shrine of war. Maybe even rest at the shrine if your northern gods will accept me as a suitable candidate for their blessings."


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

.. .. .. .. .. trying to be nonchalant he slips in the room in hopes of finding Gangrell .. .. .. .. [to be continued]



Spoiler: OOC to Knightfall



is the scribe in the room?
if yes, he will seek to verify the existance of the monks.
*if they do not exist, he will say thank you and go rest for an hour in the shrine.
*if they do exist he will ask the scrivbe, Gangrell if he a confidant that could go and find them.



 .. .. .. [


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth nods as he understands that Lady Pendour intends to stay instead of run. To the half-orc, she looks frail and weak, but as a druid he also knows that sometimes those creatures that seem most helpless are actually ferocious.

And a mother bear protecting her cubs is a force almost unmatched.

Caerth does not bother to discuss her intentions, or the words of those who disagree.

*"I've prepared the land as good as I can,"* he reports simply. *"With luck other druids will come to our aid. Now is the time to prepare strategy. I can attempt to hold the troll or the giant eagle, so it will be vulnerable. Do we have enough bows and arrows?"*


----------



## Scotley

Phar comes from his rest looking restored, but there is still a haunted look in his eyes as he thinks of the terrible losses. "You have done well Caerth. I will prepare my spells to try and deal with the eagle. I am perhaps be suited to attack a flying foe with spell and bow. The battle will be hard, but it appears we have done what we can to prepare. At least we know they are coming."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus mentions to Phar in Centaurish,* "I doubt you could draw my bow, but you may make free use of my arrows if you wish. The bow I have is mainly just a backup, for those odd occasions where a bow might prove useful. But in battle, I am much better on the ground, sword and board."


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn Sighs in resignation. He is her Knight, She the Lady and ruler of this land. Cruel Justice would have agreed, he feels, and so he remains silent to her words of diplomacy, false though they be.
> 
> When he feels Sir Gahl and he are dismissed, he says, "Come Sir Gahl, shall we see to the continuance of preparations? If you will check on the fortifications, I will look to the land for ambush points.
> 
> Mi' Lady, I would like about 40 arrows, but if you cannot spare that, I would accept as many as I can have."



"For any minor weapons you might need, I have told both Mabon and Kaeso to make their shops freely available to you and the militia. Mabon should have some arrows left, although he did distribute his best weapons and armor to the militia. Kaeso should have arrows and crossbow bolts if you need them."

She nods to Sir Ghal. "Take them to the storeroom." She looks back to Quinn. "My husband liked to collect magic weapons and other trinkets during his youth. While he sold most of them to gain enough wealth to refurnish this manor, I know there a few of his favorite things still left in there. I haven't had the heart to go through them." She smiles and pats her rapier. "He did give me some fine gifts over the years, and I treasure those, but I have no need for anything else. Whatever of his that is left is yours to claim, if you so choose, or you can give it to the militia."

Sir Ghal motions for Quinn and the others to follow him. "Gangrell will have the list of the storeroom. He's in the library gathering together records that can't be left behind."

_"And if the catman does not know, I might be able to tell you,"_ Cruel Justice says plainly.

*OOC:* Kaeso is the owner of the local trading post, which is near the inn. There will be enough normal gear there for the PCs to refill their quivers and pick one simple or martial weapon of your choice. The trading post doesn't have any exotic weapons or armor, however.



Neurotic said:


> Maur listened to the options and he agrees with her knights. But unlike them, he is at no obligation to just blindly listen to the orders.
> 
> "My lady, please reconsider. Few hours of lead time is not enough to save your people moving in a slow caravan. The enemy has fliers and couple of ghouls, who can run tiresless, would catch them before the fort. And we could not do anything about it. Here we have a good position. And you'd be amazed at what people can do when defending their homes especially with caster support.  I'm short on spells and have no time to rest, but Phar and Caerth are not. Non-combatants can carry messages, serve as lookouts, freeing combatants to prepare better or simply to be where they need to be.
> 
> Right now, slaughter is unavoidable. We're fighting for our very souls. And splitting families may result in divided attention, lower morale and deserting of the soldiers.
> 
> I will, of course, abide your decision, all I ask that you consider the fact we're not fighting human or even natural force. This one does not have to stop after combat, does not have to rest and recuperate, nothing. If they defeat us, they will be after you. Worse, they can avoid us and go after the caravan first...and we couldn't stop them."



Lady Pendour listens to Maur... her face passive. Yet, Maur can tell she is not used to be challenged once she's made up her mind. "I will not force children and old men and women to carry messages or act as lookouts." She crosses her arms and looks at the dwarf with a hint of annoyance. "I understand the risks if the people flee, as much as I understand what will happen to most of them if they stay. The rooks have been causing problems for us since before my husband inherited this manor from his uncle. This new attack has the villagers frightened beyond reason. I could order them to stay and help but many would refuse or run away into the wilderness without any protection at all. Giving them a destination will keep them on the trail, hopefully."

Lady Pendour sighs. "I do see the wisdom of your words. I don't want to split up families, but we do not have enough soldiers to protect the outlying farms and ranches. I suspect many of them would have fled and not come back all even if I hadn't sent word to them... despite my suggestion to head to Fort Symas." She motions to Caerth. "He knows this to be true. Several farms around Carnell have been abandoned over the years." She paces back and forth. "I am the lady of this village, and, yet, I am uncertain that Carnell can survive this attack even if you win. People might just move on to other places where life is a little safer." She pauses. "Ha! They *think* it will be safer."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He takes a deep breath.
> "I have a suggestion for the lands depending on your local custom. One: marry formally sir Ghal or sir Quinn if the house has to be led by a man.



Sir Ghal's eyes go wide with that suggestion. He mouth stands agape. He is speechless.

Lady Pendour laughs. "I will not *give* my bed to just anyone, master dwarf. While I'm not a warrior, I *am* a Daughter of the Strand not some waifish puffed-up lady from Anoria or Pretensa. That is why I won't be going with the caravan, and if these undead bastards break into this manor, I will fight for my life as best as I am able. I will not just lie down and die!"



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Second: gird for war, have your priestesses of war prepare you and join us. You're defending your life as well as the lands and people upon it. Let them see you. Make your own reputation as a warrior. Or leader. Sir Ghal is well known, he needs to lead separate from you or you will not be recognized. But having others such as sir <demoralized one> at your side will help the image."
> 
> Now with your permission, I'd like to get some prayer at the shrine of war. Maybe even rest at the shrine if your northern gods will accept me as a suitable candidate for their blessings."



She laughs again. "Ella and Samantha are neophyte Galas at best, although they have suggested as much as you. They are eager to fight... almost too eager. If I stride out onto the battlefield, they will go with me even if I order them not too. They swore an oath to my husband to fight for my life. It took all my authority just to convince them to go with the people and protect them. If I change my mind now, they will fight to the death for me without a second thought. Yes, they can fight, but they aren't powerful like yourself."

She throws her hands up in frustration. *"At this point, I'm not prepared to force people to stay!"* She sits down in the chapel's front pew and looks at the symbol of Inanna on the wall in front of her. "I will give the people a choice. They can stay and help or they can make for Fort Symas. I will not try to sway them either way and neither will any of you! Each person, each family will decide for themselves what they want to do."

She looks at Sir Ghal. "Take them to the storeroom. I will have Gala Ella go and tell the people that they choose their own Fate. I will not force them to leave. I feel that many will stay but not all."

"Yes, my lady." The knight cannot hide the crimson on his face.

She turns to Maur. "I will consider your suggestion to fight, but I will not promise you that I will ride out onto the field of battle like a seasoned general." She looks back at the symbol of Inanna. "I must pray for guidance. Leave me."


----------



## Neurotic

"No slight intended, lady. You are brave to think of so many and yet remain behind. I will do as you command. My hammer is yours."

Maur slams gauntleted hand on moradin symbol on his shield.
"If we can win here you will have no further trouble from the rooks and you can develop Carnell safely. Good day to you."


----------



## Scotley

Phar's eyes glitter at the prospect of the goodies in the storeroom. "I will refill my quiver and be ready. I can also send my trusted Hawk familiar aloft to scout the approach of the enemy to give us some warning, though I dare not send him too close." 

OOC: Have the hawk scout the expected route of the enemy from on high, but stay well away.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus tells Phar about his vision.


Spoiler: See This Post For Details



Kulan: Knightfall's Aerie of the Crow God Game [IC]


He also tells him that they need to concentrate on taking out Tarrak above all, because his Troll (a more formidable opponent than even Tarrak himself) will not fight without him.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> .. .. .. .. .. trying to be nonchalant he slips in the room in hopes of finding Gangrell .. .. .. .. [to be continued]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OOC to Knightfall
> 
> 
> 
> is the scribe in the room?
> if yes, he will seek to verify the existence of the monks.
> *if they do not exist, he will say thank you and go rest for an hour in the shrine.
> *if they do exist he will ask the scribe, Gangrell if he a confidant that could go and find them.
> 
> 
> 
> .. .. .. [





Neurotic said:


> "No slight intended, lady. You are brave to think of so many and yet remain behind. I will do as you command. My hammer is yours."
> 
> Maur slams gauntleted hand on moradin symbol on his shield.
> "If we can win here you will have no further trouble from the rooks and you can develop Carnell safely. Good day to you."



Sir Ghal leads Caerth and Quinn to the library where they find Gangrell sorting through scrolls and old ledgers in preparation to leave with the caravan. Sir Ghal tells him that Lady Pendour has decided to let people stay and fight if they want. The catfolk scribe scoffs at the idea of him staying and helping in the battle.

"I'm not a warrior. I would just be in the way," Gangrell says.

"If that's your choice, so be it," Sir Ghal replies. "But before you leave, I need you to find your ledger of what is in the storeroom and provide Sir Quinn and Caerth a detailed list of Lord Pendour's old possessions. Lady Pendour is allowing them to claim these items for the battle ahead."

He turns to Quinn. "I will see you later on the battlefield. I must go check on Ailward and Master Bronzethegn. They have gathered the items you brought back with you. My young cohort has some magical talent and he might be able to identify anything that is magical. I will let you know what he discovers." Sir Ghal salutes his fellow knight and leave Quinn and Caerth with Gangrell.

"So, you're going to rummage through Lord Pendour's old treasures, are you? Well, I remember cataloging those items and already tel lyou that there are useful things that could help." He goes to an old desk and pulls a dusty old book from the bottom drawer. He heads towards the back of the library. "Come with me."

The catfolk scribe leads Caerth and Quinn out of the library and into a short hallway. This part of the manor has several rooms dedicated to the Pendour Family. You pass four ornate doors spaced evenly apart that likely lead into personal bedrooms. At the end of the hall is a nondescript door that looks like a linen closet. Indeed, when Gangrell opens it, you see shelves with a few linens on it. The catfolk scribe reaches into the closest and works a hidden mechanism. There is a click and the shelves swings open revealing a short set of stairs down to a locked iron door.

Gangrell produces a key from his neck, opens the lock, and ushers Caerth and Quinn inside. The catfolk scribe moves to the center of the room and moves his hand over a central globe. It shimmers and a magical light fills the room. Quinn can see the room is a bit disorganized but clean. There is a small workbench covered in a drop cloth and dozens of crates scattered around the room.

"Lord Ebal sometimes used this room for his arcane research," Gangrell says. "Although he rarely practiced his craft anymore." The catfolk sighs. "His loss was hard on all of us." He shakes his head. He moves to the workbench and pulls the cloth off. He goes through the book and looks through the room. "Hmm, yes, that crate there and that small chest over there, as well."

He finds an old prybar tucked away in a corner of the room and hands it to Quinn. "The chest has some potions and a few scrolls in it, but Master Taran took some of them with him when he went to the island to fight the rooks alongside Lord Pendour. None of them came back, of course. We really don't know what happened to them." He sighs and shakes his head. "Unfortunately, Master Taran has his spellbook with him, so that is lost as well."

"There should be three potions in there. In arcane terms, they are based on the spells known as _barkskin_, _delay poison_, and _eagle's splendor_. There are also three scrolls left in there and a wand." The scribe pulls a blank piece of parchment out of the back of the old book and uses a inkpen to write down the details of the scrolls. He marks it with his own personal seal and hands it to Caerth.

Cearth finds no wand in the chest.

"As for the items in the crate..." he pauses to wait for Quinn to open it. "There is a magic shield that Lord Pendour never used. His family shield was more powerful. There is a magical crossbow that he won from a rival. There is a scabbard that makes any blade razor sharp. The last item is something that Lord Pendour called a _staff of defense_. Neither Lord Ebal or Master Taran could figure out how to use it.

Quinn finds the shield wrapped in a protective cloth. It is a heavy shield and perfectly balanced. There is a griffon's head emblazoned on it. He finds all the other items in the crate, except the scabbard. Instead he finds a scroll tied up with a ribbon.

"Hmm, there shouldn't be any scrolls in there. He takes the document from Quinn and opens it. The catfolk eyes go wide with wonder as he reads it. "This is Lord Pendour's handwriting. He has given the scabbard and wand to Lady Melantha. Amazing! It seems he discovered that she was born with innate magical abilities." Gangrell pauses. "This explains why he was so insistent that she be his heir despite her lack of fighting skill. Hmm, he encouraged her but never told Lady Pendour. It says that Lord Ebal should not tell her. My lord obviously intended it for my dead mentor. I should really tell my lady about this. What should I do?"

Gangrell sits down at the workbench and rereads the scroll. At first, he doesn't hear Quinn's question about the monks. Eventually, Quinn gets his attention.

"Hmm, what?" He looks up and listens to Quinn's question. The catfolk scribe's face sinks and he blinks several times with a very odd look on his face. "Lady Pendour told you about them? Really?" He puts the scroll down. "I can confirm that they do exist and that Abbot Maximin is a horrible human being who I have had displeasure of meeting. Why do you want to know about the Brotherhood of the Spider?" He listens to Quinn's answer and Gangrell's eyes go wide. *"You want to go find them! Are you mad! They are dangerous... they are not our allies!"

OOC:* At this point, Angus, Aureus, and Phar are still resting. I'm assuming Maur will let the others go through the storeroom while he heads off to use the shrine since time is becoming a factor.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Caerth's spell takes the burden from Angus' chest, and the Centaur feels his lungs fill with air; he can breathe normally again. His eyes sparkle, and there is a spring in his step once more.
> 
> Angus then begins to meditate, trying to sense the spirits of the wood, all around him, but specifically near the shrine. After long hours of concentration, he feels something touch his mind; suddenly, he has the knowledge of a single spell, a spell which will prevent the sonic attacks of the cultists from hurting him. *HE IS AMAZED!* He has never felt such a sensation before! Then, suddenly, the voices speak to him inside his head, and he knows what must be done.



Angus notes that Phar is still meditating near the shrine. The centaur sees that Aureus has curled up into a ball under a tree near Angus and that Maur is kneeling silently in front of the Altar of the North Gods. There is a white light streaming from the altar to the dwarf's eyes and hammer. Did it do that for Angus too? The light isn't shining on Aureus or Phar.



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> The time for meditation is finished. Angus gets up, checks his gear, and trots back to the village at a cantor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> *NOTE:* Just a double move, nothing that will exhaust him. But his double move is 140' every 6 seconds, or 1,400 ft. per minute. A sprightly and quick pace, to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angus finds Sir Ghal, after hearing that the knight would speak to him.



He finds Sir Ghal at the the blacksmith shop, which is hive of activity. Mabon looks like he's preparing for war that could last a hundred years. The old dwarf is sharpening ever blade and axe he can get his hands on, as the members of the militia line up outside his forge. He yells out orders to his peers and soon dozens of them are rushing to their preplanned places.

"I have half a dozen of them already stationed at the barricade that the centaur suggested," he tells Sir Ghal. "There isn't time to get any more of them there before these bastards arrive. Wieland and Meridith are leading them. I have two on the Lord's Tower and and one on the Sea Tower. I doubt the enemy will come at us from that position.

"Good," Sir Ghal says. He notes Angus's arrival. "ah, you're here. Ailward is going through the items you all captured from the cultists. He thinks some of them might be magical, but he didn't want to just pick them at random to identify for you."

*Speaking in Dhaoninian, Angus says,* "Aem at yer disposal, m'laird. Thae Druid hailed me ailment; Ae've 'ad a vision et tha shrane, es wail. Thaes cult lader, tha woon thay cael Tarrak, hay as en oondade welf trail wit' em. Tha faerest lady saes thaet thang kin kale us ale. Boot ef way kin kale Tarrak, tha welf trail well flee back t'tha oonderwerld."



Spoiler: Translation



"I am at your disposal, my lord. The Druid healed my ailment. I've had a vision at the shrine, as well. This cult leader, the one they call Tarrak, he has an undead wolf troll with him. The Forest Lady (Meillikki) says that thing can kill us all. But if we can kill Tarrak, the wolf troll will flee back to the underworld."


Sir Ghal looks at Angus quizzically. He looks at Mabon. "Please tell me you understand what he just said?"

"Aye, I have the gist of it," Mabon replies and relates Angus's pledge and information about the wolftroll.

"What in Jalivier's Name is a wolftroll?" Sir Ghal wonders. "I've never heard of such a beast."

"I have," Mabon replies. "It is what northerners call a troll infected with wolven lycanthropy. It is commonplace among forest trolls but for a cave troll to be infected with it is... very frightening."

"But, if it's undead?"

"That doesn't mean it won't still have some of the protections of lycanthropy... and its vulnerabilities. That could be useful."

"Still, it sounds like we will need to take out this Tarrak as quickly as possible. I hope those Bowens are up for being at the front line of this fight."

"They have magical weapons, sir," Mabon notes. "They are the best choices to lead those soldiers."



Scotley said:


> Phar comes from his rest looking restored, but there is still a haunted look in his eyes as he thinks of the terrible losses. "You have done well Caerth. I will prepare my spells to try and deal with the eagle. I am perhaps be suited to attack a flying foe with spell and bow. The battle will be hard, but it appears we have done what we can to prepare. At least we know they are coming."



Phar finishes his meditation at the same time as Maur. Several members of the militia have been praying with them. Phar could sense that Aureus had been resting at the shrine, but she's no where in sight. The sun has been down for several hours and the shrine is dark and quiet.

He and Maur go to find Caerth and the others. It is only half and hour until the horde arrives at the exit of the sea cave. That is likely where Caerth has gone to use his spells to slow down the enemy.

The duo rushes back into the village to find Angus and Sir Ghal at the Mabon's forge. Aureus is there as well helping the militia hand out arrows. There seems to be some debate about identifying one of the items captured from the cultists.

Sir Ghal notes their arrival. "Angus is helping us pick a few of these for Ailward to _identify_. He only can cast the spell a few times today and he wants to be able to use his other magic in the fight, so which ones should he choose?"

"We should really do that later!" Aureus barks. "I'm taking a horse and heading for the sea cave. Theyre going to need our help and time is almost up."

"But there could be something here that could help us!" Sir Ghal insists.

"Then just pick some of them at random and get it over with!" Aureus mounts one of the riding horses and rides off towards the sea cave.

*OOC:* The entrance to the sea cave is several miles away. I forget the exact figure I came up with before, but I don't think it is more than five. (I'll doublecheck.) If it is five, then it will take the horde 2-1/2 hours to reach Carnell, if/once they get past the palisade and Caerth's spells. I'm assuming that is where Caerth and Quinn will rush to after their meeting with Gangrell. They have enough time to get there since those events happened hours before Aureus, Maur, and Phar finish resting at the shrine.


----------



## Knightfall

Maur can see that his speech to Lady Pendour has had an effect. Many of the villagers are working alongside the militia to prepare Carnell for the attack but not all of them. Sir Ghal telsl him that roughly half decided to stay but most of them are hiding in the manor's feasting hall. The others left hours ago while Maur was meditating at the shine.

"The patrol that I sent to try to find Sir Gareth and young Quinten came back more than half an hour ago. They didn't find them or their prisoner." The knight pauses. "But they did find this..." He motions to one of the militia. She brings him a torn tunic that is covered in blood and something sticky. "I have a bad feeling they fell prey to a pack of sand spiders."

"We found that with the lost launch," the young woman says. She looks awkward in her armor. "It was sunk in the water and covered in webs. There was no sign of them. Ol' Timmins had wanted to search longer but there wasn't time."

"I fear both of them are dead," Mabon adds. "Sand spiders are deadly creatures."

"We must not give up hope," Sir Ghal says.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus says to Mabon, in Dhaoninian,* "Aef et cooms doon t'et, Ah caen kape th' baeg bastie beezey, whale th' raest a'ye take aet Tarrak. Trells 'ere scarey thangs, theae are."


Spoiler: Translation



"If it comes down to it, I can keep the big beastie busy, while the rest of you take out Tarrak. Trolls are scary things, they are."


----------



## Knightfall

"It seems that I have arrived just in time," a voice rings out with hoof beats as a woman on a fine roan steed gallops out of the dark of the night. A tall statuesque half-elven woman stops in front of Sir Ghal and the gathered heroes and pulls back her hood. Screech wings in quietly and lands on one of the timbers of the old smithy. "I am Syndra Stormraven, and I come to aid of Carnell's people against these undead invaders. Where is Caerth Heart-of-Oak?"

"I assume he is at the front lines already, several miles from here to the north," Sir Ghal says. "We are glad to have your help, Lady Syndra."

"I am no lady, and I fight for the innocent child and the natural world, not for you and your kind, knight." She whistles at Screech. "Go find your master, bird. I will be right behind you as soon as I get a fresh horse."

Screech hoots and flies away towards the north where he knows Caerth will be waiting for him.

Syndra easily dismounts and looks the others gathered around Sir Ghal. She smiles at Angus and bows to him. "A child of the northlands. I am honored to meet you, Quessir Ebrath," she says in perfect Centaur. "Now, about that horse?"

"We're running low, lass," Mabon says. "Two wagons with near half the villagers have left for Fort Symas, but there should be few mounts left in the stables." Mabon points towards the inn.

Syndra nods. She glances at Phar casually, almost coolly. She rushes off to the stables and comes back with a horse for her and two other with an anger member of the militia chasing after her on foot. Mabon hold up his hand and orders the man to go finish setting up the perimeter around the village.

"Now, show me the way," Syndra says. It's more like and order than a request. "Caerth's message said they will be here soon, and I don't want him to have all the fun." She smiles at Angus again. "Fae Ausa Emar, shall we?"

She whispers in her horses ears and the mount snorts. The horse is soon in full gallop towards the north. She laughs and looks back to see if Angus is following her.

"Careful lad," Mabon warns Angus. "She's thought to be a little mad in the head."

*OOC:* Quessir Ebrath means "Elf Friend" and Fae Ausa Emar means "One with Honor."


----------



## Neurotic

Maur awakens from his trance filled with renewed purpose and, his faith confirmed unequivocally. His is blessed indeed, how can he fail with such support. And his companions have the support of their respective pantheons, death is nothing in a conflict like this except it may lower the chances of others. His duty is then to put his armor and shield, bone and sinew, will and faith in front of the coming darkness.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus says to Mabon, in Dhaoninian,* "Aef et cooms doon t'et, Ah caen kape th' baeg bastie beezey, whale th' raest a'ye take aet Tarrak. Trells 'ere scarey thangs, theae are."
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Translation
> 
> 
> 
> "If it comes down to it, I can keep the big beastie busy, while the rest of you take out Tarrak. Trolls are scary things, they are."



"Aye, friend, good plan...except that I should hold the troll. It is of the giant kind and dwarves are good against those overgrown mold-for-brains"

"I had a vision too and receuved powerful blessing." 

Maur produces his hammer and shows it to the group. Instead of its usual gray metal, the head is now sparkling bright silver with a faint aura around it. 
"This will hurt both were-creature and the undead. Lesser undead will simply dissolve on touch. If the troll is both it is out of luck."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus perks up, speaking Centaurish with a sigh of relief,* "Pleased to meet you, Protector Syndra. It is an honor for me as well. I too, am here to protect the innocent, and to avenge the Forest Lady and her sister for the innocent blood that has already been spilled. Meilikki does not look kindly on despoilers, and their fates this day are sealed, if I have any say in the matter. I am honored to accompany you to the field of battle. I also hope to do my clan proudly this day. I am an adopted son of the Chief of Clan MacKillan. Discipline, duty, honor, and courage."

Angus marvels at Maur's hammer.

*Angus says, in Dhaoninian,* "Aet's eh thang a'bayooty, et es. Baet ah naever goot aloong wet th'giant ken aether. Do ye waenna oorm-wraestle fer't?" 

Angus laughs heartily.



Spoiler: Translation



"It's a thing of beauty, it is. But I never got along with the giant ken, either. Do you want to arm-wrestle for it?"



Angus moves to follow Syndra, and at Mabon's remark, he simply smiles.

*Angus says, in Dhaoninian,* "Ae'm 'edded thaer ainywaes." 



Spoiler: Translation



"I'm headed there anyways."


----------



## Neurotic

Finding quickly tabaxi senechal he asks for the gem of some value.

"Good senechal, I need a gem, a single stone of good value. I can pay from my part of the treasure that the group brought back, but I need it now at the barricades. It is a component for a powerful anti-undead spell. Please see if you can find such. I need to ride out so quickly please."

He prepares to ride out with the nobles, hoping the cat-man can find what is required.

---
When Maur arrives at the prepared barricade he adds his own magical repertoire to the defenses, praying for the consecration of the battlegrounds. This is not a full-scale war, but ordained champions thrive in conflicts of greater scope than group skirmishes.

Hopefully, the enemy will come through this way...or the locals may lose this fight before it starts.


"The protection of our gods is with us. Hold the wall and don't charge after any random breakthrough. We will probably be attacked from above too. Keep vigilant and call out immediately if you notice _anything _strange in the air."
He instructs the militia, somewhat to the consternation of their commanders who already said similar things.









*OOC:*


Casting _Consecrate _on the area in front of the barricades and extending into space beyond (20'  emanation for the next 14 hours) - +3 to turn the undead and all undead suffer -1 on attack rolls, DAMAGE, and saves.

The idea is that undead have to pass through and stay in the area as long as they don't breach the barricades and 1 or 2 squares inside (not equal everywhere due to circle arc)

Cast Celestial Brilliance on a suitable gem (needs at least 350gp  - hopefully, we will have some)


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


reviewing my items I have something for one of NPCs. Hammer orb is standard action activation for spiritual weapon on steroids.

Someone besides Maur could activate it once Tarrak appears. 

Maur will also have one tanglefoot bag within easy reach, just in case.

Qi should be present to see Tarraks destruction


----------



## Neurotic

As orders are given, Maur gives those in positions on the edge of the formation and those on the lookouts pieces of metal with holes in them. He demonstrates by blowing into one producing a high-pitched piercing whistle.
"Blow once if you see the enemy. Twice if you need immediate assistance."









*OOC:*


@Knightfall if Maur got the shrine spell in addition to his normal complement (yes, I know, I'm asking  ) - he would choose protection from energy. He would cast it as the last preparation is done (it lasts for 70 minutes) - lightning protection

He has 5 whistles so he distributes them among the guards and lookouts.
Finally, he gives one Moradins holy symbol to the dwarven smith and asks if anyone else follow Morndinsamman (this affects recitation spell)


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @Knightfall if Maur got the shrine spell in addition to his normal complement (yes, I know, I'm asking  ) - he would choose protection from energy. He would cast it as the last preparation is done (it lasts for 70 minutes) - lightning protection



*OOC:* He got the bonus spell options for four hours.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

ooc :  You guys have been busy!


----------



## JustinCase

An excited screech tells Caerth that his owl friend has returned, and the half-orc turns to see his animal companion flying over a half-elven woman on horseback. Angus rides alongside her.

*"Sister Stormraven,"* he calls out in a warm greeting, using her last name as a druidic title similar to his own, Heart-of-Oak. Screech lands on his outstretched arm without a sound.

*"Nature's blessings that you have come,"* he says in the Druidic language, making a very small bow to a fellow protector of the wilds. Returning to the common language, Caerth says, *"Many undead are coming, cultists of a demon goddess. They bring a wolftroll."*

He proceeds to show her the anticipated battleground, including the preparations both magical and mundane that have already been done.


----------



## Knightfall

There are just enough horses for everyone to ride to the exit of the sea cave. Ailward rides with Sir Ghal. As the group of riders sets out from Carnell, the people of the village cheer them on, hoping for victory. Hoofs thunder up the trail, as you lead the way. Lady Pendour and her two Galas of Inanna joins the other riders on the trail. Aureus leads the way with Angus and Syndra right behind the hutaakan rogue.

The trail is easy enough to navigate even in the dark. The pale moon, Novan, is full in the sky while blue Lithe is waning and the sky is clear, which revels the infinity of stars. The air is cool and a strong wind drives westward across the cliffs looking out over the Karmine Sea. You keep an eye on the sky, looking for rooks that might ambush you from above.

Angus quickly overtakes Aureus and Syndra laughs as she pushes her horse to keep up with the Harqualian centaur. Aureus doesn't push her own horse, as she's not that good a rider.

Once at the sea cave, you can see the defenders have been hard at work to try to prepare for the horde's arrival. Angus, Maur and Phar make note of a strange defender among the soldiers of Carnell. He, you think, is a small reptilian humanoid dressed similar to Phar but more plain. He wields a fine spear and bows to Lady Pendour when she arrives.

"I come to defend Carnell from evil," the creature says. "Your husband relied on my guidance once, and I hope to help you now, fine lady."

"You- you're the one they call the Stump Sorcerer, aren't you?" She replies.

"Indeed, while I am not much of a warrior, I will lend my magic to this fight," he stands and looks at Angus with interest. He smiles and nods to Phar. "I am Scarborax. Adherent of the Sun."

"I am glad to have your aid," she replies.

There seems to be a debate as to where to place the palisades that Angus suggested be built. There are only three of them. Angus has ordered them to one place but Wieland tries to tell him that Maur told him to them here and here and here. Once the ordained champion arrives on the scene, being forced to ride on an old, heavy horse, he insists that everyone should listen to them as will be a fight in his element. Aureus just rolls her eyes and makes sure she has enough arrows and that her blade is sharp.

"We should not be trapped too far into the cave," Sir Ghal insists. "What about the rooks? They could hit us from behind!"

"Wouldn't they want to gather with the undead?" Lady Pendour asks.

"They would give up their aerial advantage if they restricted themselves to flying through that tight passage," Sir Ghal points to the narrowing of the cave. "No, if was me, I'd hit us from behind."

"Sir, that would assume they know we're going to be here," Wieland says.

"I would rather be prepared for anything," the knight insists. "This Tarrak is a powerful cleric, correct?" He looks to Sir Quinn and Maur for an answer.

Then, a horn sounds from deep in the earth. The blast of noise is an eerie note that sounds like death.

"The time for debate is over, I think," Lady Pendour insists as she and her Galas get off their horses. "Master dwarf, I trust your instincts in this matter."

The lookouts that Maur handed whistles to begin blowing them even though the horde hasn't come into view yet.

A large three-legged sconce for four lit torches are placed as near to the three barricades as possible without it being in the way. The scone can hold three torches that can be grabbed and it has a large central torch that can be lit. Angus and Maur quickly come to agreement as to where to place the palisades. It will have to do.

The sound of feet on stone resounds in the cave. There are groans and wails rising up out of the darkness from the back of the cave. The horde has arrived. Maur's deep darkvision can see that there are zombies in the lead. Many zombies. Considerably more than he and the others saw while sneaking past the horde in the deep cavern. Twenty zombies, at least.

Everyone rushes to their assigned places. The members of the militia move slowly and look very afraid. Wieland tries to reassure them but even he looks worried. Sir Ghal is resolute and considers fighting from horseback. Ailward and the other casters have just enough time to climb to the elevated position before the first line of the undead come into view with those with darkvision.

The horn sounds again, and again. This time it is closer. The zombies continue to move forward, relentless, unyielding. Maur can see that each of them wears the trappings of an acolyte of Malotoch. It seems this "Lord" Tarrak is easily displeased with those that fail him.

"How many," Wieland whispers to Maur.

*OOC:* If you haven't already, roll initiative.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

As is his clan's custom in the final moments before a major battle, especially one in which the odds are grim, Angus begins to sing:

*(in the Dhaoninian accent):*

_Lay me doon in the caul caul groon 
Whaur afore monie mair huv gaun 
Lay me doon in the caul caul groon 
Whaur afore monie mair huv gaun 

When they come a wull staun ma groon 
Staun ma groon al nae be afraid 

Thoughts awe hame tak awa ma fear 
Sweat an bluid hide ma veil awe tears 

Ains a year say a prayer faur me 
Close yir een an remember me 

Nair mair shall a see the fjord 
For a fell t'thae oondead horde 

Lay me doon in the caul caul groon 
Whaur afore monie mair huv gaun 

Lay me doon in the caul caul groon 
Whaur afore monie mair huv gaun 

Whaur afore monie mair huv gaun
_


----------



## Scotley

Phar welcomes Scarborax to the group. "Your arrival is most timely master sorcerer." 

He picks a spot where he can use a stalagmite as partial cover and waits. It turns out he doesn't have to wait long. With the sounding of the horn and the appearance of the Zombie horde he moves into action. He sends Featar, his hawk familiar winging out into the open to watch for an attack from the rear. Then he begins calling his companions close. "Let me lend speed to your attacks with a potent spell I know. " 

He cracks the knuckles of his long fingered hands and clears his throat as he prepares to make the complex gestures and magical incantations required. In additional to his stalwart companions he includes Sir Ghal and Syndra in his casting.


----------



## Neurotic

Love of Croatia - battle song

Initiative: 1D20 = [12] = 12


As the preparation for the horde arrival winds down, Maur casts one more spell. 
He calls scouts and lookouts, lady Pandour and her priestesses and both familiars to him. Touching each in order he tells them
"This will protect you from mindless undead, you are invisible to them. Intelligent ones may or may not resist the magic. It will last for the battle as long as you don't touch undead creatures or attack. This includes turning them, priestesses, so keep those in reserve unless we are breached."


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn feels the surge of energy within him, his muscles relaxed, yet strong."Thank you Phar." he says with genuine gratitude. To the people, when Angus' song is over he says with all the bravery and respe4ct he has 3ithin him, "Today is our day, YOUR day to be in history as defenders of the law of the land. Each of you are with each of us - My blood with your blood. These are not honorable people we fght, but honor and justice Will conquer them regardless!!!"

He is enraged at the very idea of this self proclaimed lord who disturbs the lives of these good folk! Grabbing his spare bow he shoots arrows into the front line of zombies.



Spoiler: mathy stuff



Hasted: +1 att, AC, ref saves +20 mvmt; +1 full bab att with full round att action
+3 moral bonus to all saves per post 1,486
+1att/dam; +1 on saves vs fear and charm effects [included after roll, this time](see "conviction" below)

next round include _conviction_ from Maur +3 moral bonus to saving throws

initiative
initiative: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12

attack 1; 28 att, 9 dam
+13 att
Att/Dam: 1D20+13 = [14]+13 = 27; 1D8 = [8] = 8
vs zombie

attack 2; 21 att, 6 dam
+8 att
Att/Dam: 1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20; 1D8 = [5] = 5
vs zombie

attack 3 [haste] 32 att, 6 dam
+13 att
Att/Dam: 1D20+13 = [18]+13 = 31; 1D8 = [5] = 5
vs zombie


----------



## Neurotic

"These are the people that took your lord from you. Took your family. They will take and take and take. Devour and destroy. Unless we here, we few, stop them here and now. Stand fast and make them weep!"

Maur shouts as he clangs back to his place. His steps suddenly speed up as Phars magic takes hold and he waves to the mage. As the horns start and whistle echo through the cave, he takes out the gem enchanted with heavenly light but keeps it hidden in his hand behind the shield. No sense in revealing it just yet and enable the priests to try and dispel it.



Spoiler: Mini stats



AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 24 / 13 / 24
Initiative: 12

*HP 81/81
Saves: *
+3 vs poisons, spells and spell-likes
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
*Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism) = *14
Reflex*: +2+0+1+1 (haste) +2 (heroism) = *6
Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism) = *15

Current AC: 27/14/27 while immobile (+ haste)
When moving: 25/14/25

+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism*
Attack: +16/+11 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
with haste, it is +17/+17/+11
Damage: 1d8+8+4
Critical: 20/x3

*Active spells:*
14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
Consecrate gives +3 to turning check

70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
(cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)

7 days Celestial brilliance 35' emanation for damage with light reaching 70'
Undead creatures take 1d6 points of damage each round they are within the bright light.
Evil outsiders, as well as undead creatures that are specifically harmed by sunlight, take 2d6 points of damage each round in the bright light.

*Turn undead*
Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)

*Smite:* +1 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)

*Spells*
6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
4/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
2/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
1/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)



@Tellerian Hawke @ScottDeWar_jr @Scotley @Knightfall
You all get +3 morale bonus to all saves for the next hour (read the above block for active spells)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus notices Samantha's nervousness; he takes off his shield and hands it to her, with a smile.

*Angus says,* "Ale bae naeden this baeck. Boot oontil thaen, aenjoy th' protection o' clan MacKillan."



Spoiler: translation



"I'll be needing this back. But until then, enjoy the protection of Clan MacKillan."


----------



## Neurotic

Maur presents his shield to lady Pandour.
"May Moradin and all our gods watch over us. As this shield kept me from harm, may it do so again for you."

Turning to the priestesses of war.
"Remember that by helping everyone you help the lady survive the battle. Her personal safety is moot point if the defenders fall. Don't save your spells. If you have bless, cast it once the horde arrives. And cure the leaders, sir Ghal and Quinn as needed. The lady is safe as long as morale holds."


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar welcomes Scarborax to the group. "Your arrival is most timely master sorcerer."



"I'm hardly a master, but I will try to be timely with my magic," Scarborax replies as he takes up a position just in front of Lady Pendour.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> He picks a spot where he can use a stalagmite as partial cover and waits. It turns out he doesn't have to wait long. With the sounding of the horn and the appearance of the Zombie horde he moves into action. He sends Featar, his hawk familiar winging out into the open to watch for an attack from the rear. Then he begins calling his companions close. "Let me lend speed to your attacks with a potent spell I know. "





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn feels the surge of energy within him, his muscles relaxed, yet strong. "Thank you Phar." he says with genuine gratitude.



"Thank you," Sir Ghal says to Phar. His confidence is bolstered by the magic flowing through him.

"An excellent idea," Aureus says with glee. She manages to get a quick shot off once into position and her arrow sinks into the zombie's putrid flesh. She can't tell how effective the arrow is against the undead thing but she knows she got it.

"Hmm, this effect is quite unnatural," Syndra says. "But it will be useful against the unnatural."



Neurotic said:


> As the preparation for the horde arrival winds down, Maur casts one more spell.
> He calls scouts and lookouts, lady Pandour and her priestesses and both familiars to him. Touching each in order he tells them
> "This will protect you from mindless undead, you are invisible to them. Intelligent ones may or may not resist the magic. It will last for the battle as long as you don't touch undead creatures or attack. This includes turning them, priestesses, so keep those in reserve unless we are breached."



"I thank you for your wisdom," Lady Pendour says.

She looks at her two Galas for them to acknowledge Maur. The halfling, Ella Redding, nods to her lady and thanks Maur for his protections. The other Gala of Inanna simply nods to Maur. She seems distracted, worried.

The warriors and soldiers are very thankful for Maur's protections. The two dwarf fighters salute him before moving back towards the front of the cave to keep and eye out for any rooks that might wing in from outside the cave.

*OOC:* So, all the militia fighters, militia warriors, and Temperance Redding gain the effect of Maur's spell, unless that's too many.



			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> To the people, when Angus' song is over he says with all the bravery and respect he has within him, "Today is our day, YOUR day to be in history as defenders of the law of the land. Each of you are with each of us - My blood with your blood. These are not honorable people we fight, but honor and justice Will conquer them regardless!!!"



Quinn has a chance to get an extra shot in from his bow before the zombies move forward.

*OOC:* Roll another single bow attack for the Surprise Round. (I'll save your other attacks for Round One.)



Neurotic said:


> "These are the people that took your lord from you. Took your family. They will take and take and take. Devour and destroy. Unless we here, we few, stop them here and now. Stand fast and make them weep!"
> 
> Maur shouts as he clangs back to his place. His steps suddenly speed up as Phars magic takes hold and he waves to the mage. As the horns start and whistle echo through the cave, he takes out the gem enchanted with heavenly light but keeps it hidden in his hand behind the shield. No sense in revealing it just yet and enable the priests to try and dispel it.



The members of the militia cheer him on while the other seasoned allies offer a simple a salute. Soon, the cave is filled with chanting.

"So much for stealth," Aureus says with a grin. "They probably know we're here anyway."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus notices Samantha's nervousness; he takes off his shield and hands it to her, with a smile.
> 
> *Angus says,* "Ale bae naeden this baeck. Boot oontil thaen, aenjoy th' protection o' clan MacKillan."
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: translation
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll be needing this back. But until then, enjoy the protection of Clan MacKillan."



Samantha looks at Angus's shield and tries to understand what the centaur is saying. She tests the weight of the shield and thanks Angus for his 'gift'.

"I don't think he's giving it to you," Syndra chastises the young Gala. "He just wants you to use it during the battle. Say thank you and promise you'll return it."

"I am thankful," Samantha says. "And, I promise to give it back."



Neurotic said:


> Maur presents his shield to lady Pandour.
> "May Moradin and all our gods watch over us. As this shield kept me from harm, may it do so again for you."



"You do too much," Lady Pendour says. "Do not give up all your protections for others. We need you to be as strong as possible."

"I don't think you have to worry about him... and the others," Scarborax notes. "I foresee a great victory for them and Carnell." He pauses. "But the spirits don't always say the right thing to me. They can be fickle that way."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Turning to the priestesses of war.
> "Remember that by helping everyone you help the lady survive the battle. Her personal safety is moot point if the defenders fall. Don't save your spells. If you have bless, cast it once the horde arrives. And cure the leaders, sir Ghal and Quinn as needed. The lady is safe as long as morale holds."



"I- I will promise my spells to everyone," the halfling Gala promises. "But I MUST protect my lady if she comes under attack from foes that aren't undead. Neither of us have _bless_ prepared today. I can cast a few orisons and I can offer _shield of faith_ to someone." Elle looks at her fellow Gala of Inanna.

Samantha looks at Angus's shield strapped on her arm and then at Maur. She looks up and swears an oath. "Lord Pendour, I must protect your people. You lady already stands guarded by magic." She looks to Maur. "I do have a Blessing of Inanna prepared today, as well as _sanctuary_ and _protection from evil_. My orisons won't be very useful unless more light is needed. I will find a suitable time to use them, if there is a need. If your protection from the undead somehow is lost, I will create the sanctuary for my lady."

*OOC:* _Bless_ is a +1 morale bonus to attacks and saves vs. fear effects, so I don't think it will stack with Maur's spell. I will have her cast protection from evil on one of the nearby NPCs, maybe the bard, in Round One.


----------



## Neurotic

Maurs _conviction_ only gives bonus to saves, this is nto a recitation, that one is one level stronger and lasts only rounds per level, but gives bonuses for everything 





__





						Conviction – Spell – D&D Tools
					

Complete list of all D&D spells, rulebooks, feats, classes and more!



					dnd.arkalseif.info


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> Quinn has a chance to get an extra shot in from his bow before the zombies move forward.
> 
> *OOC:* Roll another single bow attack for the Surprise Round. (I'll save your other attacks for Round One.)



Att/dam for surprise round:
the big battle!: 1D20+14 = [13]+14 = 27; 1D8+1 = [7]+1 = 8

Hasted: +1 att, AC, ref saves +20 mvmt; +1 full bab att with full round att action
+3 moral bonus to all saves per post 1,486
+1att/dam; +1 on saves vs fear and charm effects [included after roll, this time](see "conviction" below)
_conviction_ from Maur +3 moral bonus to saving throws


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maurs _conviction_ only gives bonus to saves, this is nto a recitation, that one is one level stronger and lasts only rounds per level, but gives bonuses for everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conviction – Spell – D&D Tools
> 
> 
> Complete list of all D&D spells, rulebooks, feats, classes and more!
> 
> 
> 
> dnd.arkalseif.info



OOC: Right, I meant only for the saves for _mass conviction_ and meant to write the morale bonus from the Bard's _inspire courage_ doesn't stack with the morale bonus from _bless_... I think.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Att/dam for surprise round:
> the big battle!: 1D20+14 = [13]+14 = 27; 1D8+1 = [7]+1 = 8
> 
> Hasted: +1 att, AC, ref saves +20 mvmt; +1 full bab att with full round att action
> +3 moral bonus to all saves per post 1,486
> +1att/dam; +1 on saves vs fear and charm effects [included after roll, this time](see "conviction" below)
> _conviction_ from Maur +3 moral bonus to saving throws



*OOC:* That's a hit. BTW, to make things go faster, the zombies' AC are 11, so unless someone rolls a 1, I'm fairly certain you guys are going to hit them every round. Note that these acolyte zombies are wielding heavy maces.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth grins, despite himself, at all the big words being shouted to inspire everyone. He is grateful for the helping magics, of course, but the words don't mean much to him.

Instead, he whispers a few magical words and touches his owl friend Screech, who hoots softly in return. Then the bird of prey flies off into the darkness of the cave, ready to fly to the druid's side in combat when the time is ready.

Then, Caerth traces runes of ancient power on the pebbles he collected from the forest with his finger, chanting sylvan hymns to imbue the stones with the power and might of the giants themselves. He peeks over the pallisade to see how far away the zombies are, then ducks behind it again.









*OOC:*


Cast before combat:
Snare (one magical snare; placed before the pallisades, further down the cave)
Spike Growth (9x 20ft squares of spikes dealing 1d4 piercing damage per 5ft of movement, AND half speed if failing on a Reflex save; placed before and up to the pallisades)



Spoiler: descriptions



*Snare*:

Level:Rgr 2, Drd 3Components:V, S, DFCasting Time:3 roundsRange:TouchTarget:Touched nonmagical circle of vine, rope, or thong with a 2 ft. diameter + 2 ft./levelDuration:Until triggered or brokenSaving Throw:NoneSpell Resistance:No
This spell enables you to make a snare that functions as a magic trap. The snare can be made from any supple vine, a thong, or a rope. When you cast snare upon it, the cordlike object blends with its surroundings (Search DC 23 for a character with the trapfinding ability to locate). One end of the snare is tied in a loop that contracts around one or more of the limbs of any creature stepping inside the circle.
If a strong and supple tree is nearby, the snare can be fastened to it. The spell causes the tree to bend and then straighten when the loop is triggered, dealing 1d6 points of damage to the creature trapped and lifting it off the ground by the trapped limb or limbs. If no such tree is available, the cordlike object tightens around the creature, dealing no damage but causing it to be entangled.
The snare is magical. To escape, a trapped creature must make a DC 23 Escape Artist check or a DC 23 Strength check that is a full-round action. The snare has AC 7 and 5 hit points. A successful escape from the snare breaks the loop and ends the spell.

(Note from JustinCase: It seems the snare spell does not specify a maximum size of a creature caught in it, so it can potentially take out that troll for a round or two.  )

*Spike Growth*:

Level:Drd 3, Rgr 2Components:V, S, DFCasting Time:1 standard actionRange:Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)Area:One 20-ft. square/levelDuration:1 hour/level (D)Saving Throw:Reflex partialSpell Resistance:Yes
Any ground-covering vegetation in the spell’s area becomes very hard and sharply pointed without changing its appearance.
In areas of bare earth, roots and rootlets act in the same way. Typically, spike growth can be cast in any outdoor setting except open water, ice, heavy snow, sandy desert, or bare stone. Any creature moving on foot into or through the spell’s area takes 1d4 points of piercing damage for each 5 feet of movement through the spiked area.
Any creature that takes damage from this spell must also succeed on a Reflex save or suffer injuries to its feet and legs that slow its land speed by one-half. This speed penalty lasts for 24 hours or until the injured creature receives a cure spell (which also restores lost hit points). Another character can remove the penalty by taking 10 minutes to dress the injuries and succeeding on a Heal check against the spell’s save DC.
Spike growth can’t be disabled with the Disable Device skill.
_Note:_ Magic traps such as spike growth are hard to detect. A rogue (only) can use the Search skill to find a spike growth. The DC is 25 + spell level, or DC 28 for spike growth (or DC 27 for spike growth cast by a ranger).

(Note from JustinCase: This spell severy reduces the speed of many opponents, especially the zombies. That helps a lot in spreading the wave of attackers to a more manageable flow.)



Surprise round: Cast Magic Fang on Screech.

Round 1: Cast Giant's Wrath, then hide behind the pallisade (+4 AC).

Current combat stats:


Spoiler: Caerth



AC 19 (or 23 behind cover) 
HP 58/58
Speed 40 (Haste + medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +13/+8 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +13/+8 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +12 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage; Haste means extra attack when using Full Attack action

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, spike growth, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): dispel magic, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 3/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 32/32
AC 24
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +12/+10 talons (multiattack, 1d4-1, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel


----------



## Scotley

Phar begins to put the loaner staff to good use casting as quickly as he can, he calls a deflective shiend into being around himself and Angus. "Good Hunting!" he calls as he uses the power of the staff to protect the warrior. He looks around frantically to see who else might benefit...


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Spike Growth (9x 20ft squares of spikes dealing 1d4 piercing damage per 5ft of movement, AND half speed if failing on a Reflex save; placed before and up to the palisades)[/ooc]



*OOC:* Yeah, that spell specifically says it in any outdoor setting _except_ open water, ice, heavy snow, sandy desert, or *bare stone*. So, that doesn't work on the stone floor of the cave. Sorry.


----------



## Neurotic

Scotley said:


> He looks around frantically to see who else might benefit...



Probably anybody you can reach. Deflection bonus, resistance to mind control...lady Pandour probably should be high priority target. Sir Ghal also, just in case they get charmed/dominated and we have to contend with conflicting orders


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> OOC: Probably anybody you can reach. Deflection bonus, resistance to mind control...lady Pandour probably should be high priority target. Sir Ghal also, just in case they get charmed/dominated and we have to contend with conflicting orders



*OOC:* I'm giving him a bit leeway, as noted on the OOC thread. But, yes, extra protections for Sir Ghal and Lady Pendour would be good. After that, all the protections that could be cast have been cast before the horde arrives.


----------



## Neurotic

"Hooold! Make them come to us and watch for the stealthy approach! And watch your backs!"

OOC: updated stats with shield of law, let's hope we don't get hit with million high level dispels first 



Spoiler: Mini stats



BASE:
AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 22/ 13 / 22
(on hit, chaotic creature needs to make will save or be slowed)
Initiative: 12

*HP 81/81
Saves: (SR 25 vs chaotic spells and spells cast by chaotic creatures)*
+3 vs poisons, spells and spell-likes
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
*Fortitude*: +8+3+4(resistance)+3(conviction) = *18
Reflex*: +2+0+4(resistance)+1 (haste) +3 (conviction) = *10
Will*: +8+4+4(resistance) +3 (conviction) = *19

Current AC: 30/17/30 while immobile (+ haste)
When moving: 28/17/28 (haste, shield of law)

+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism*
Attack: +16/+11 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
with haste, it is +17/+17/+11
Damage: 1d8+8+4
Critical: 20/x3

*Active spells:*
14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
Consecrate gives +3 to turning check

70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
(cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)

7 days Celestial brilliance 35' emanation for damage with light reaching 70'
Undead creatures take 1d6 points of damage each round they are within the bright light.
Evil outsiders, as well as undead creatures that are specifically harmed by sunlight, take 2d6 points of damage each round in the bright light.

Shield of Law

*Turn undead*
Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)

*Smite:* +1 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)

*Spells*
6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
4/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
2/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
1/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)


----------



## Scotley

His castings from the staff complete, Phar readies his trusty bow and starts lofting shafts down range into the approacthing Zombie hoard with greater speed than he's ever displayed before. His natual skill with the bow has improved during the recent adventures and now he's backed by hastening magic as well. The whistle of his arrows echos off the walls as the shafts go at the Zombies. Alas, great speed doesn't always mean greater accuracy.

OOC: New AC 26(10+5 armor, +3 dex, +4 Shield, +4 deflection) haste, shield of faith, shield, +3 bonus to all saves
surprise round shotattack and damage : 1D20+11 = [2]+11 = 13
1D8+1 = [7]+1 = 8

full attack with rapid shot
attack and damage x2: 1D20+9 = [1]+9 = 10
1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7
1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17
1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9

extra attack from haste
_: 1D20+9 = [13]+9 = 22
1D8+1 = [5]+1 = 6


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> His castings from the staff complete, Phar readies his trusty bow and starts lofting shafts down range into the approaching Zombie hoard with greater speed than he's ever displayed before. His natural skill with the bow has improved during the recent adventures and now he's backed by hastening magic as well. The whistle of his arrows echoes off the walls as the shafts go at the Zombies. Alas, great speed doesn't always mean greater accuracy.
> 
> OOC: New AC 26(10+5 armor, +3 dex, +4 Shield, +4 deflection) haste, shield of faith, shield, +3 bonus to all saves
> surprise round shot attack and damage : 1D20+11 = [2]+11 = 13
> 1D8+1 = [7]+1 = 8
> full attack with rapid shot
> attack and damage x2: 1D20+9 = [1]+9 = 10
> 1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7
> 1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17
> 1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9
> extra attack from haste
> _: 1D20+9 = [13]+9 = 22
> 1D8+1 = [5]+1 = 6



Phar's first shot skips off one of the stalagmites and embeds itself into a zombie skull. The undead are many but slow. The zombie keeps moving forward, as Phar's next shot goes wild and disappears into the darkness of the northern chasm.

His next two shots find their mark. His second shot puts down the zombie Aureus previously hit, and it crumples, while his last arrow thumps into another zombie standing next to it.

"That's one," Aureus says as she takes aim with her bow. She fires three quick shot and all of them impact a different zombie. She hits one of the zombie that Phar hit while her other two nearly split the skulls off two other zombies but they don't fall. "They're tougher than they look."

Maur knows that the zombies can resist damage from nonmagical weapons that are designed to cut through flesh and bone but that magical arrows will damage the undead fully.

Ailward finds a gap between the palisade and a stalagmite and fires a magic missile through the shadowy light of cast by the torch located behind him near Syndra. The force missile finds its mark. The second zombie Aureus hit goes down in a heap.

"That two," Ailward says.

"Stop counting them!" Sir Ghal yells to Aureus and his cohort. "Concentrate on destroying them!"

Wieland takes aim and fires his light crossbow. The bolt hits one of the approaching zombies. The bolt hits it in the knee and the undead creature falls to the cave's floor. It moans and tries to claw forward but then it turns to dust.

Angus holds the line with Maur and Sir Ghal along the palisade.

Meridith fires her own bow a moment after her cousin. She takes aim at a different cluster of zombies on the other side of the cave and scores a minor hit. "There are so many," she says to Ailward.

"More targets to hit, Mer," the battle sorcerer replies.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn is enraged at the very idea of this self proclaimed lord who disturbs the lives of these good folk! Grabbing his spare bow he shoots arrows into the front line of zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mathy stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Hasted: +1 att, AC, ref saves +20 mvmt; +1 full bab att with full round att action
> +3 moral bonus to all saves per post 1,486
> +1att/dam; +1 on saves vs fear and charm effects [included after roll, this time](see "conviction" below)
> 
> next round include _conviction_ from Maur +3 moral bonus to saving throws
> 
> initiative
> initiative: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12
> 
> attack 1; 28 att, 9 dam
> +13 att
> Att/Dam: 1D20+13 = [14]+13 = 27; 1D8 = [8] = 8
> vs zombie
> 
> attack 2; 21 att, 6 dam
> +8 att
> Att/Dam: 1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20; 1D8 = [5] = 5
> vs zombie
> 
> attack 3 [haste] 32 att, 6 dam
> +13 att
> Att/Dam: 1D20+13 = [18]+13 = 31; 1D8 = [5] = 5
> vs zombie



Quinn fires his own bow three times. He moves with the enhanced speed of Phar's spell and all three arrows embed into a zombie. One of them goes down. Then, a horn blasts and the zombies begin to shamble forward.









*OOC:*


Ailward - Magic Missile: 1D4+1 = [4]+1 = 5[/url
[url=http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=251069]Wieland - Light Crossbow: 1D20+8 = [7]+8 = 15
1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7 (hit)
Meridith - +1 Verminbane Shortbow of Seeking: 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25 - 2 = 23
1D6+2 = [1]+2 = 3

Four zombies down! All the PCs actions are done for round one.


----------



## Knightfall

Henry takes aim with the magical crossbow and fires into the zombie horde. The bolt finds a target but it is a glancing shot at best. "It will take time..." he begins to say.

Then, all hear it. An unnatural howl from somewhere in the gloom. You can hear the wolftroll approaching but in the gloom the humans cannot see it. Even Maur doesn't spot it at first. Then, out of the corner of his eye, he understands why. The wolftroll is climbing on the wall towards them. It moves unnaturally fast. In a blink of an eye it is hanging over both Caerth and Angus!

"Where is it!" Wieland shouts looking down towards the shadowy light. "I don't see it!"

*"LOOK OUT!"* Aureus warns everyone a moment before Maur can shout out his own warning. *"It's climbing on the wall!"* The hutaakan rogue points at the undead creature on the wall. Her eyes are wide with fear.

"May the North Gods protect us," Ailward whispers.

The soldiers and militia shout out to protect Lady Pendour. The soldiers gather around her led by the two dwarven militia fighters. The two human fighters rush forward to flank Syndra and try to form a wall between them and their lady.

*"Someone shoot it!"* Ghal yells.

Maur can see the wolftroll clearly now. It is clearly an undead werewolf but its features look more worg like than wolf. When he first saw it from a distance, he thought it a oversized cave troll. Now, he knows differently. This is a cavewalker troll cursed with lycanthropy and undeath. The ordained champion can see that, somehow, it has retained aspects of both. There is a malevolence in its eyes an a hint of savage intelligence.

This is not some zombie or ghoul. This thing is way more dangerous. It could kill everyone in a blink of an eye. The villagers are completely outmatched versus this undead werebeast.

The two militia fighters take aim with their shortbows but there is too much cave in between them and the creature. Their shots hit the wall instead of the wolftroll. The undead creature doesn't look anywhere but at the heroes beneath it.

A voice rises out in the dark. It is a command spoken in the Infernal tongue and then there is laughter.

*"More undead coming!"* Aureus shouts. *"Ghasts!"*

Sir Ghal looks over the palisade and can see a line of five ghasts behind the approaching zombies. *"Damn!"*

Maur doesn't take his eyes off the undead wolf-, no worgtroll. A cavewalker troll. Maur had heard of the legends of these trolls attacking ancient dwarf delves from every angle along walls and ceilings. They have the ability to climb sheer surfaces as easily as a dwarf walks on solid stone. He's never seen one before and never one cursed like the thing clinging to the wall above Angus. Somehow, it still has its natural abilities. Now Maur understand why Moradin blessed him and his hammer for this fight.

The worgtroll growls and spittle falls on Angus.









*OOC:*


Henry Hawtrey - +2 Heavy Crossbow: 1D20+12 = [13]+12 = 25
1D10+2 = [2]+2 = 4 (hit)

The wolftroll is at the highest point on the cave wall with both Angus and Caerth directly below it. I need to doublecheck how high I said it is at that point to see whether or not Angus can get in an AoO. I don't think so, but I'm going to check and post in the OOC thread. I will also post an updated combat map.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Looking to the militia at the palasade Quinn says to those near him, "Keep shooting the zombies, they can kill you just as quick" He switches to his own bow when he sees the wolf troll undead _thing_, but before he can put the normal bow away he hears that disheartening sound of a broken bowstring and he looks quickly about to identify whose string broke.

_will give his long bow to whoever broke their string then use his composite bow himself_


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth gulps.

The strong half-orc druid has very rarely felt fear, but he recognizes it instantly when his gaze falls on the undead monstrosity on the cave wall.

But fear can easily be focused into anger, and it is what his orcish blood does most easily. Defiantly, he roars a challenge to the aberration, and from his palm Caerth flings one of the enchanted pebbles.

As soon as the tiny rock leaves his palm, it instantly grows to the size of a boulder larger than himself, as if a giant has hurled a monolith at the wolftroll!









*OOC:*


Throwing a magical pebble from the Giant's Wrath spell at the wolftroll.

(I really hope I'm not within its threat range, because it provokes an AoO...)

Ranged attack: 1D20+9+9 = [18]+9+9 = 36
Damage: 2D6+4+9 = [6, 2]+4+9 = 21 bludgeoning damage

_Edit:_ Updated stats:


Spoiler: Caerth



AC 19 (or 23 behind cover)
HP 58/58
Fort 12, Ref 9, Will 12 
Speed 40 (Haste + medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +13/+8 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +13/+8 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +12 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage; Haste means extra attack when using Full Attack action

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 3/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 32/32
AC 24
Fort 8, Ref 12, Will 7
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +13/+11 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel
Hide From Undead active until it attacks (or until after 90 minutes)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus growls, partly in frustration, since his opponent is out of reach, but largely in anger, having been drooled upon. Like Caerth, Angus was in the habit of channeling his emotions into rage. There was a small twinge of fear within him, at encountering the unknown; but Angus was raised on a battlefield, and death was not a consideration when it came to that. In fact, his biggest fear concerning this beast was not that it would kill HIM, but that Angus would be unable to stop it from killing OTHERS. And of course, in the back of his mind, was the other priority, Tarrak. The dark "lord" had yet to show himself. Angus was worried that he wouldn't; Angus knew that he needed some *alone time* with Tarrak, so that the Wolf Troll would flee. And Angus worried that Tarrak also knew that, and that the coward would hide during the battle, so as to make his minion more effective.

No matter; Angus decided then and there, that if Tarrak was indeed a coward, he would simply kill the Wolf Troll first, and then hunt the bastard down afterwards. Angus' face hardens with resolve, the aggressive resolve of a soldier, sent on a suicide mission. ~No matter. If I fall this day, I shall awake in the fields of Elysium, in the company of me ancestors.~

Angus goes into a guardant stance, both hands gripping his clan sword, holding the hilt above his right shoulder, the blade pointed upward; if this thing leaped down upon him, he intended to gut it with the big sword.









*OOC:*



Since Angus didn't act on his turn, I am saying that he is holding his action until the Wolf Troll attacks in some fashion; Angus will keep his eyes glued to it; as soon as that thing is in melee range, Angus will skewer it, or at least attempt to do so.


----------



## Neurotic

"Keep your focus on the zombies! Shoot! Shoot! If this thing comes close, retreat immediately."


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Looking to the militia at the palasade Quinn says to those near him, "Keep shooting the zombies, they can kill you just as quick" He switches to his own bow when he sees the wolf troll undead _thing_, but before he can put the normal bow away he hears that disheartening sound of a broken bowstring and he looks quickly about to identify whose string broke.
> 
> _will give his long bow to whoever broke their string then use his composite bow himself_



ooc: there is a minor change in action, and I will post my attack now to keep the game going.
2nd full round action: hand mundane long bow to militia member who broke their string and pull out his bow from the Quiver of E. Pretty sure he cannot get a full round of attacks with all of that, but here is 1 attack:


Spoiler: mathy stuff



base: +14 att; 1d8+5 damage
Hasted: +1 att, AC, ref saves +20 mvmt; +1 full bab att with full round att action
+1att/dam; +1 on saves vs fear and charm effects [included after roll, this time](see "conviction" below)
_conviction_ from Maur +3 moral bonus to saving throws

+16 att; 1d8+6 dam; +1 AC; +1 Reflex saves [haste]; +3 all saves [conviction]
[+1 ench long bow, coimposite +4]
Att, Dam: 1D20+16 = [1]+16 = 17
1D8+6 = [6]+6 = 12


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth gulps.
> 
> The strong half-orc druid has very rarely felt fear, but he recognizes it instantly when his gaze falls on the undead monstrosity on the cave wall.
> 
> But fear can easily be focused into anger, and it is what his orcish blood does most easily. Defiantly, he roars a challenge to the aberration, and from his palm Caerth flings one of the enchanted pebbles.
> 
> As soon as the tiny rock leaves his palm, it instantly grows to the size of a boulder larger than himself, as if a giant has hurled a monolith at the wolftroll!



The, now, boulder-sized rock slams into the wolftroll's shoulder. The creature howls but not in pain... in anger. The boulder hurt it, but Caerth can tell that the magical boulder wasn't completely effective.

Scarborax turns to Lady Pendour. "I suggest you leave the cave, great lady," the sorcerer suggests. "Whatever is attacking them from the cave wall could come this way and be on us in moments."

"Maur has said I should be here," she replies. "I'm not going to run now." She motions for the soldiers around her to step back. "Remember the master dwarf's orders. Do not bunch up!" She yells at the militia fighters. "Do not shoot unless you can see it clearly."

The bard keeps singing while her husband scans the walls for any more foes. "I don't see anything, my dear."

*OOC:* 36 hits!


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus tries to see the wolftroll of the gloom. She had seen it but now it isn't moving and she lost it. She know Maur and the others won't like her next decision but she does it anyway. She slips past the palisade in front of her and puts herself behind the palisade set at an angle on the sloping floor.

"Aureus, what are you doing?" Sir Ghal says. "Stay in formation." The knight turns to look up towards where Maur has his gaze transfixed. He can't see it. He thought he saw something move and it looked horrific, but he can't see it clearly. "Ailward, stay ready." He turns back to Aureus to try to get her to come back behind the other barrier.

"There you are," Aureus can see it now, although it is almost like a shadow. She takes aim and fires an arrow from her magical composite longbow. The arrow streaks up into the darkness beyond what Sir Ghal and Quinn can see. The arrow seems to deflect off of some sort of magical field. "That's not good." She turns to Maur. "I think it's warded against arrows. Either that or it is really tough."

*OOC:* Aureus - Composite Longbow: 1D20+15 = [10]+15 = 25
1D8+4 = [4]+4 = 8 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

*"STOP!"* A female voice yells out from the darkness beyond even Maur's vision. *"Advance no farther!"*

The zombies stop moving and the ghasts at the edge of Maur's vision seem to fade from view.

*"Lord Tarrak,"* the voice calls out. "There is some sort of barrier. It's destroying the zombies!"

*"Get rid of it,"* the voice that answers back is deep and hollow. It is chilling to hear. The voice carries throughout the cave and beyond. *"The horde must get through."*

Maur hears the voice and risks a glance down the slope of the cave. He sees a woman come into view. She stops next to a tall stalagmite and chants a simple orison. Maur is sure it is a _detect magic_ spell.

"Sister, there is an aura on the floor. It covers our entire path."

Maur sees another human woman come into view. The two converse quietly but then Maur hears the word 'dispel it'.

"It's no good, sister," the second woman says. "I would only be able to effect a small section of it." The two of them whisper and then the second woman orders the zombie to move back.

"Lord Tarrak, the barrier cannot be dispelled without more potent magic," the second woman says. She moves out of Maur's visual range. "We will have to deal with these heroes ourselves."

*"Useless!"* The voice rises from the darkness. *"Go! Destroy them! Find a way! I will not accept more failure!"*

The dark and melodious horn sounds again. It sounds over and over. And then sounds again.

*OOC:* Zombies will move back in the direction they came on their turn.


----------



## Scotley

Phar softly curses out an old and melodious Elven pharse that is surprisingly harsh given the pleasantness of the sound to those who do not speak Elvish. _If only he would come into view. _As he cannot attack the leader yet, he raises his bow again and fires at the undead weretroll instead. Three shafts fly from his magic bow at the foe above.

Rapid shot and haste: 1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26
1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3
1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21
1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7
1D20+9 = [1]+9 = 10
1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar softly curses out an old and melodious Elven pharse that is surprisingly harsh given the pleasantness of the sound to those who do not speak Elvish. _If only he would come into view. _As he cannot attack the leader yet, he raises his bow again and fires at the undead weretroll instead. Three shafts fly from his magic bow at the foe above.
> 
> Rapid shot and haste: 1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26
> 1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3
> 1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21
> 1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7
> 1D20+9 = [1]+9 = 10
> 1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7



The first shot comes close but it seems to deflect off the creature's skin. The second embeds in the rock under the wolftroll. The third is caught by a downdraft that swirls through the cave and it is lost into the cave below.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Looking to the militia at the palasade Quinn says to those near him, "Keep shooting the zombies, they can kill you just as quick" He switches to his own bow when he sees the wolf troll undead _thing_, but before he can put the normal bow away he hears that disheartening sound of a broken bowstring and he looks quickly about to identify whose string broke.
> 
> _will give his long bow to whoever broke their string then use his composite bow himself_
> 
> *ooc:* there is a minor change in action, and I will post my attack now to keep the game going.
> 2nd full round action: hand mundane long bow to militia member who broke their string and pull out his bow from the Quiver of E. Pretty sure he cannot get a full round of attacks with all of that, but here is 1 attack:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mathy stuff
> 
> 
> 
> base: +14 att; 1d8+5 damage
> Hasted: +1 att, AC, ref saves +20 mvmt; +1 full bab att with full round att action
> +1att/dam; +1 on saves vs fear and charm effects [included after roll, this time](see "conviction" below)
> _conviction_ from Maur +3 moral bonus to saving throws
> 
> +16 att; 1d8+6 dam; +1 AC; +1 Reflex saves [haste]; +3 all saves [conviction]
> [+1 ench long bow, coimposite +4]
> Att, Dam: 1D20+16 = [1]+16 = 17
> 1D8+6 = [6]+6 = 12



Quinn tries to see the wolftroll through the gloom but the light doesn't reach that far. He could try a shot up into the dark but he doesn't want to waste arrows. Wieland offers to take Quinn's extra bow to the militia member. The young guard feels compelled to move back towards Lady Pendour and protect her from any other dangers that might arise.

He hands off Quinn's bow to the young human and the man calls out in thanks to Quinn.

Meridith keeps her bow at the ready until the undead foe comes into the light, Syndra keeps a firm grip on her spear as she moves forward to take Wieland's spot among the heroes. She tells the two fighters to stay back. Ailward waits to cast his _magic missile_.



Neurotic said:


> "Keep your focus on the zombies! Shoot! Shoot! If this thing comes close, retreat immediately."



When Maur uncovers the gem and more light spills out into the cave. The wolftroll comes completely into view. The beast howls in anger. It is beyond the damaging light but it turns its evil gaze towards the ordained champion.

Quinn fires his bow but he fumbles the shot. The creature is fearsome to behold. He nearly loses his bow onto the sloping floor and his footing. His arrow skids away and falls into the nearby crevasse.

Meridith fires an arrow and Ailward casts his magic missile. The young ranger's shot hits only stone but the battle sorcerer's force missile slams into the undead creature's back.

"That's the last of my magic missiles," he says to Sir Ghal.

*"Get out of here!"* Sir Ghal orders. "Fall back and help protect Lady Pendour. See if you can get that Stump Sorcerer to come help us."

"Yes sir," Ailward replies. He moves back up the slope.









*OOC:*



After Maur reveals the gem (free action), Quinn and Meridith shoot their bows and Ailward casts _magic missile_. Wieland takes Quinn's extra bow to the fighter with the broken bow.

The zombies move backwards out of the spike stones after Maur uncovers the gem. The spikes destroy another zombie.

Meridith - +1 Verminbane Shortbow of Seeking: 1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20
1D6+2 = [4]+2 = 6 (miss)
Ailward - Magic Missile: 1D4+1 = [3]+1 = 4

@Neurotic, it's your turn. The undead wolftroll is now completely within the field of light projected by the light but isn't in the damaging effect. Maur can see that the creature is crawling on the rocky wall with ease and it has a massive (and impressive-looking) greatclub strapped to its back.


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:* Posting a description of what Phar sees for @Scotley:

With the gem revealed, Phar's enhanced sight lets him see the horde and its masters in the shadowy light beyond what the others can see. It's a good thing the bulk of the humans cannot see what he sees. Beyond the zombies, he sees two lines of ghasts and a long line of ghouls.

Two other figures stand among them in the shadowy gloom. Both appear to be dressed as acolytes of Malotoch but their outfits reminds him more of the champion of Malotoch fought against in the temple. Both appear to be female but Phar can't tell if they are human or undead. They mingle among the undead without any hesitancy, so the paragon elf wizard doubts they are human. The acolytes of the temple hadn't been completely human either.

Beyond the line of ghouls is what appears to be an open chasm. His eyes are immediately drawn to two figures standing off to the left. The first is obviously Tarrak. The self-proclaimed ghast lord is massive. He stand at least 7 feet tall and wears a suit of chainmail that is blood-red in color. He stands, waiting with an oversized adamantine mace clutched in both hands, its head set upon the rock of the cavern. Phar cannot see any other features of the undead creature.

Next to Tarrak stands another imposing undead foe that looks almost feminine. Phar doubts it was every a human. It was likely monstrous in life but the shadowy gloom hides most of its features.

Phar had seen a red glow out of the corner of his eye earlier but had thought to be only shadows. But now he can see them. The four hell hounds _gated_ in through the Hell Forge. They are clear in the gloom and their unnatural infernal glow illuminates the ghouls and ghasts near them in a dim red glow. The ghasts' eyes shine red under this light.

Phar tries to count the horde from left to right. He's not sure of the numbers, but he is sure that there aren't any rooks or the bleak eagle with its rider. "I can see them now," Phar says to the others. "There are at least ten ghasts and over a dozen ghouls. I see two woman who might be alive but they mingle with the undead freely. The more powerful acolytes that Xander mentioned. And I see Tarrak. He... it is definitely more than just a ghast. Its chainmail is blood red, and it does have one of the other Star Arms."

_"Azurak,"_ Cruel Justice says to Quinn telepathically. _"We must get him back!"_

"Tarrak is... to put it bluntly, tall, imposing." Phar looks back at the soldiers gathered around Lady Pendour. "I don't think any of the militia could possibly hurt it." He pauses. "And, I don't see any rooks or the eagle and its rider. There is a massive chasm behind them. The rooks could have a next down there or they might be elsewhere."

"It's as I said," Sir Ghal notes. "They could be outside the cave waiting to attack."

"How would they know we were coming?" Aureus asks no one in particular.

And then Phar finally sees the last figure. He almost missed him the gloom. "Wait! There is another one... to the right. I- I think its an elf." Phar looks at the figure and the man, dressed as a wizard, looks right at Phar. Then, them gloom seems to surround him and Phar can no longer see him. "He's disappeared."


----------



## Neurotic

Maur looks over the arrayed undead and smiles. It is not a pleasant smile. But the one Xander would recognize. Calling upon his mighty patron, his magic settles around enemies, invisible and deadly, waiting for someone to make their move.

The stone is his element; the cave - home. And this, these creatures, they are the invaders. No mercy will be shown on either side. But right now, they have the advantage. Tarrak will have to use dispels or he will start losing apprentices. Maur raises his voice.

"Lady Pandour, have the priestess enchant one the arrows with light! Archers, target living creatures or at least non-zombies. Those who walk freely, those who give orders. There are some creatures there that will require magic to hurt. Don't be afraid, for we have magic aplenty. See the enemy and know what will happen to you and your families if you falter. See, and bolster your resolve, anchor yourselves in the here and now and destroy the abominations!"



Spoiler: Actions



Free: speech
Standard: cast spike stones (map in ooc)





Spoiler: Mini stats



AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 24 / 13 / 24
Initiative: 12

*HP 81/81
Saves: *
+3 vs poisons, spells and spell-likes
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
*Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism) = *14
Reflex*: +2+0+1+1 (haste) +2 (heroism) = *6
Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism) = *15

Current AC: 27/14/27 while immobile (+ haste)
When moving: 25/14/25

+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism*
Attack: +16/+11 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
with haste, it is +17/+17/+11
Damage: 1d8+8+4
Critical: 20/x3

*Active spells:*
14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
Consecrate gives +3 to turning check

70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
(cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)

7 days Celestial brilliance 35' emanation for damage with light reaching 70'
Undead creatures take 1d6 points of damage each round they are within the bright light.
Evil outsiders, as well as undead creatures that are specifically harmed by sunlight, take 2d6 points of damage each round in the bright light.

*Turn undead*
Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)

*Smite:* +1 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)

*Spells*
6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
4/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
2/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
1/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur looks over the arrayed undead and smiles. It is not a pleasant smile. But the one Xander would recognize. Calling upon his mighty patron, his magic settles around enemies, invisible and deadly, waiting for someone to make their move.
> 
> The stone is his element; the cave - home. And this, these creatures, they are the invaders. No mercy will be shown on either side. But right now, they have the advantage. Tarrak will have to use dispels or he will start losing apprentices. Maur raises his voice.
> 
> "Lady Pandour, have the priestess enchant one the arrows with light! Archers, target living creatures or at least non-zombies. Those who walk freely, those who give orders. There are some creatures there that will require magic to hurt. Don't be afraid, for we have magic aplenty. See the enemy and know what will happen to you and your families if you falter. See, and bolster your resolve, anchor yourselves in the here and now and destroy the abominations!"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Free: speech
> Standard: cast spike stones (map in ooc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mini stats
> 
> 
> 
> AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
> Total / Touch / Flat Footed
> AC: 24 / 13 / 24
> Initiative: 12
> 
> *HP 81/81
> Saves: *
> +3 vs poisons, spells and spell-likes
> +1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
> *Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism) = *14
> Reflex*: +2+0+1+1 (haste) +2 (heroism) = *6
> Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism) = *15
> 
> Current AC: 27/14/27 while immobile (+ haste)
> When moving: 25/14/25
> 
> +2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism*
> Attack: +16/+11 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
> with haste, it is +17/+17/+11
> Damage: 1d8+8+4
> Critical: 20/x3
> 
> *Active spells:*
> 14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
> the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
> Consecrate gives +3 to turning check
> 
> 70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
> (cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)
> 
> 7 days Celestial brilliance 35' emanation for damage with light reaching 70'
> Undead creatures take 1d6 points of damage each round they are within the bright light.
> Evil outsiders, as well as undead creatures that are specifically harmed by sunlight, take 2d6 points of damage each round in the bright light.
> 
> *Turn undead*
> Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
> HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)
> 
> *Smite:* +1 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)
> 
> *Spells*
> 6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
> 4/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
> 2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
> 2/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
> 1/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)



Lady Pendour relays Maur request to her Galas. Samantha casts light on Benedict's arrow and orders him to move forward and fire the arrow beyond the range of the light cast by Maur's _celestial brilliance_.

"I will not leave Eleanor," he refuses.

"I will swear my life to her, if my lady will let me," Samantha insists. She looks back to Lady Pendour, who nods. "Now go!"

The ranger reluctantly complies and moves down the slope carefully to stop just in behind Quinn.

Then the wolftroll charges down the wall at an angle towards Maur. The undead werebeast moves incredibly fast and slashes out with its claw at the dwarf from the wall. The claw rakes across Maur's shield and the ordained champion can sense the wolftroll is quite strong. The smell of it is horrible, sickening.

"Ugh, that smell!" Aureus hacks.

Angus counterattacks with the silver bastard sword but the wolftroll easily manages to avoid both blows.









*OOC:*


 Benedict is forced to double move down the steep slope and will fire his arrow in round 3. His spot in initiative changes to just after Samantha. The other gala doesn't have _light_ prepared.

All those within 20 feet of the undead wolftroll must make a Fortitude save vs. its stench ability. (The DC is only 9, however, so as long as you don't roll a 1.) This includes Angus, Aureus, Caerth, Henry, Maur, Phar, and Sir Ghal. I'll roll for the NPCs and Phar on the OOC thread. Aureus's roll is made with a -2 circumstance penalty.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus frowns in disgust,* "Ye smaeles luk a toord!"

Angus slashes the thing twice, but each time, it manages to roll with the blow, counting on a combination of counter-movement and thick hide to save itself from injury.

*Angus mocks the creature,* "Ye're es sloopery es whon, teu!"



Spoiler: Translation



"You smell like a turd!"

"You're as slippery as one, too!"


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Though his spiked chain would have been preferred, he has his bow and he will use it until he can't.
Posting my attack in case I am not near-by on my turn:


Spoiler: mathey stuff



base: +14 att; 1d8+5 damage
Hasted: +1 att, AC, ref saves +20 mvmt; +1 full bab att with full round att action
+1att/dam; _conviction_ from Maur +3 moral bonus to saving throws

+16 att; 1d8+6 dam; +1 AC; +1 Reflex saves [haste]; +3 all saves [conviction]
[+1 ench long bow, composite +4]

att1, 2, and 3
the big battle!: 1D20+16 = [3]+16 = 19; 1D20+11 = [9]+11 = 20; 1D20+16 = [11]+16 = 27
no crit threats

Damages:
the big battle!: 1D8+6 = [7]+6 = 13; 1D8+6 = [5]+6 = 11; 1D8+6 = [1]+6 = 7



Shield of law effects
1+4 deflect  bonus to AC; +4 resistance bonus to saves
SR 25 vs chaotic spells and spells cast by chaotic creatures
blocks possession and mental influence by chaotic creatures as protect fm chaos
if a chaotic creature succeeds with a melee attack, creature is slowed [sv neg, dc is per the spell (poss. 22)]





						SRD:Staff of Defense - D&D Wiki
					






					www.dandwiki.com
				








						SRD:Shield of Law - D&D Wiki
					






					www.dandwiki.com


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth is not bothered by the smell of the undead troll; he once smelled the blossoming carrion flower and compared to that awful stench, this is like daisies.

Deciding that throwing a giant boulder over the heads of his allies is not a great tactic, the half-orc decides to throw one at the distant army instead. Standing up from behind the pallisade, he takes a quick look at the now illuminated cave and then throws another pebble down towards the enemy.

This pebble, too, becomes a huge boulders the moment it flies from his hand, and before it crashes into the enemy with a crash, Caerth is already focused on where he should throw the last one.









*OOC:*


Throwing the next one at the nearest cultist, which should be possible with the range increment of 120 feet.

Attack: 1D20+9+9 = [6]+9+9 = 24
Damage: 2D6+4+9 = [5, 4]+4+9 = 22


----------



## Neurotic

Maur moves his shield a bit to better see the creature. Winding the hammer down, he swings with all his might into the creature
"Moradin!"

Even the hardened flesh of a cave troll, dead as it was, gives in under the magical assault of Thors Moradins hammer. But the need to return to balanced position and the fact that the armored bulk despite hasted reflexes had mass and inertia that is hard to stop once moved means the other two swings harmlessly deflect of the thick skin.

Still, the shield is in place, celestial gem burns and Moradin is with them. All is right with the world.

"Phar, can you dispel this thing? It is too hard even for its current state! Must be bespelled."


OOC: I cannot say if it is stone skin, protection from good/law or some other spell, but it _IS_ enchanted, we can tell, right?



Spoiler: Actions



Smite attack vs Troll; smite damage: 1D20+17+3 = [16]+17+3 = 36;1D8+8+4+10 = [8]+8+4+10 = 30 - if 36 misses I'm going home  MAX damage (+3 comes from CHA 16 smite due potion of eagle splendor)

Haste attack vs Troll; damage: 1D20+17 = [7]+17 = 24
1D8+8+4 = [4]+8+4 = 16
- MISS

Second attack vs Troll; damage: 1D20+11 = [7]+11 = 18
1D8+8+4 = [5]+8+4 = 17
- MISS





Spoiler: Mini stats



AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 24 / 13 / 24
Initiative: 12

*HP 81/81
Saves:*
+3 vs poisons, spells and spell-likes
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
*Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism) = *14
Reflex*: +2+0+1+1 (haste) +2 (heroism) = *6
Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism) = *15

Current AC: 27/14/27 while immobile (+ haste)
When moving: 25/14/25

+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism*
Attack: +16/+11 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
with haste, it is +17/+17/+11
Damage: 1d8+8+4
Critical: 20/x3

*Active spells:*
14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
Consecrate gives +3 to turning check

70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
(cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)

7 days Celestial brilliance 35' emanation for damage with light reaching 70'
Undead creatures take 1d6 points of damage each round they are within the bright light.
Evil outsiders, as well as undead creatures that are specifically harmed by sunlight, take 2d6 points of damage each round in the bright light.

*Turn undead
5/6*
Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)

*Smite:* +1 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)
+3 to his due potion

*Spells*
6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
4/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
2/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
1/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

[telepathically to Cruel Justice]
~I don't supose you can compel the zombies to walk accross the open ground? It has a spell effect that should kill them, if they would just approach!~


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth is not bothered by the smell of the undead troll; he once smelled the blossoming carrion flower and compared to that awful stench, this is like daisies.
> 
> Deciding that throwing a giant boulder over the heads of his allies is not a great tactic, the half-orc decides to throw one at the distant army instead. Standing up from behind the pallisade, he takes a quick look at the now illuminated cave and then throws another pebble down towards the enemy.
> 
> This pebble, too, becomes a huge boulders the moment it flies from his hand, and before it crashes into the enemy with a crash, Caerth is already focused on where he should throw the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Throwing the next one at the nearest cultist, which should be possible with the range increment of 120 feet.
> 
> Attack: 1D20+9+9 = [6]+9+9 = 24
> Damage: 2D6+4+9 = [5, 4]+4+9 = 22



Caerth knows the cultists are out there. He can hear two of them talking and the sound of Tarrak's voice is obvious and chilling. Still, he can't see them. The light cast by Maur's gem ends at the same range as his own natural darkvision. There were zombies a moment ago, but they have moved back out of the field of _spike stones_. That is keeping them at bay, at least.

"Hell hounds, over there," Phar points to the evil outsiders. "Just beyond the light. Look for the red glow."

Caerth looks towards where the paragon elf is pointing. He can see them cloaked in the same reddish glow that was cast by the Hell Forge back on the island. There are four of them. The half-orc druid has only seconds to make a decision.









*OOC:*


The light projected by the gem is only 35 feet beyond Maur and another 35 of shadowy light. Since Maur is 10 feet behind Caerth, the shadowy light ends exactly where Caerth's 60-ft. darkvision ends. The zombies that moved backwards out of the spike stones are now just beyond where Caerth can see. Caerth could see them before they moved backwards, and he suspects that there are more beyond his range of sight. He can target where they moved to but there will be a 50% miss chance, as they have Total Concealment.

He could also try to guess where the closest female cultist is standing in the dark beyond his sight and the light. While she's not being quiet, she does have Total Concealment (50% miss chance). So, Caerth can try to pinpoint her location on the map (using listen). The base DC for people talking is 0. The distance between Caerth and the closest cultist adds 8 to the DC. There is a -10 penalty to your Listen check for the sounds of combat against the undead wolftroll.

I'm going to rule that Caerth can target the hell hounds, if you so choose. They have a natural evil reddish glow and Phar points them out to Caerth. There is still a 20% miss chance, but they are well within the range of Caerth's boulder.

*Note!* Maur can see farther than the other PCs with darkvision due to the fact, as a deep dwarf, he has 90-ft. darkvision. Still, he can only see another 4 squares beyond where Caerth's darkvision ends. Phar can see all the bad guys with his low-light vision, although the elf he spotted, quickly disappeared. He cannot see that foe anymore and on my next update of the map, that foe will not be shown.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus decides to leave the wolftroll to Maur and the others. She looks towards the edge of the light. She can hear the zombies shuffling and the voices of the two acolytes. "You should not be so loud," she whispers to herself. She twitches her ears and zones in on the female voice who was casting a spell. Aureus's bowstring twangs three times. She likes being _hasted_. It gives her an edge.

The arrows fly out of sight and Aureus hears one of them hit something. The woman yells out in pain, surprised. One of her arrows sounds like it was defected away by a shield, but hutaaken rogue knows she got her at least one. Her tail swishes with happiness.

"Sister! What happened?"

*"Do not move!"* The voice rings out and then there is a short silence. "One of them stuck me with an arrow and somehow the magical field on the floor has grown somehow. I can sense it."

*"I felt it,"* Tarrak says. *What is it?*

"I-I almost lost my spell," she gasps. "There are two auras. The power of them isn't strong. I will need more time to know more."

Aureus and the others can hear the voices but cannot see them.

Phar can see them. The ghast lord looks unconcerned, but the two woman seem uncertain what to do.

*OOC:* will wait to have the second acolytes perform her action until Phar's action is completed. The first acolyte is concentrating on maintaining her spell.


----------



## JustinCase

*OOC:*




Knightfall said:


> Caerth knows the cultists are out there. He can hear two of them talking and the sound of Tarrak's voice is obvious and chilling. Still, he can't see them. The light cast by Maur's gem ends at the same range as his own natural darkvision. There were zombies a moment ago, but they have moved back out of the field of _spike stones_. That is keeping them at bay, at least.
> 
> "Hell hounds, over there," Phar points to the evil outsiders. "Just beyond the light. Look for the red glow."
> 
> Caerth looks towards where the paragon elf is pointing. He can see them cloaked in the same reddish glow that was cast by the Hell Forge back on the island. There are four of them. The half-orc druid has only seconds to make a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The light projected by the gem is only 35 feet beyond Maur and another 35 of shadowy light. Since Maur is 10 feet behind Caerth, the shadowy light ends exactly where Caerth's 60-ft. darkvision ends. The zombies that moved backwards out of the spike stones are now just beyond where Caerth can see. Caerth could see them before they moved backwards, and he suspects that there are more beyond his range of sight. He can target where they moved to but there will be a 50% miss chance, as they have Total Concealment.




Ah, I didn't think about that. Thanks.



Knightfall said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> He could also try to guess where the closest female cultist is standing in the dark beyond his sight and the light. While she's not being quiet, she does have Total Concealment (50% miss chance). So, Caerth can try to pinpoint her location on the map (using listen). The base DC for people talking is 0. The distance between Caerth and the closest cultist adds 8 to the DC. There is a -10 penalty to your Listen check for the sounds of combat against the undead wolftroll.
> 
> I'm going to rule that Caerth can target the hell hounds, if you so choose. They have a natural evil reddish glow and Phar points them out to Caerth. There is still a 20% miss chance, but they are well within the range of Caerth's boulder.




Well, I'll roll that Listen check before deciding whether to throw at a talking cultist or a fiery dog. 

Listen DC8: 1D20+8-10 = [11]+8-10 = 9

Phew!  In that case, I'll take my chances with the cultist. If a boulder that size misses her, perhaps it hits some other enemy instead?

Miss chance 50: 1D100 = [83] = 83


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth picks the cultists voice as his target. The hell hounds can be dealt with later. The flung rock streaks out, turns into a boulder, and slams into the cultist with full force. She didn't even see it coming. Her _detect magic_ spell fizzles as she yells in pain.

*"Sister!"*

"Damn! I hate adventurers," the woman yells towards Caerth and the others. "I'm going to eat your heart while it's still beating for that!"

*"Calm yourself, Omen,"* Tarrak insists. *"If you fall, I will give you Malotoch's blessing."*

"Yes, mi'lord," the woman says stoically.

Phar quickly goes over the situation. He could use his bow against the wolftroll in melee. It's elven design gives him that advantage, but it is a poor weapon against the undead creature. It's magic only works as a bow, and he doubts it would hurt the creature. Better to risk a spell but if he isn't careful, the wolftroll could skewer him with its claws. If only he could shift away and cast more safely, but the angle of the floor makes everyone's footing treacherous. If he moves, the wolftroll will be able to attack him.

Better to risk a spell and try to thin out the cultists. Unlike the others, he can see these foes, which gives him an advantage. Best not to risk losing his _fireball_ spell to the wolftroll. A quick casting of magic missile sends five of the force projectiles into the same cultist slammed by Caerth's boulder.

The woman whimpers... "Sister... help... me."

*"You will not help her,"* Tarrak orders. *"You will save your magic for yourself. That is what I expect from a Priestess of Malotoch."*

"Yes, Lord Tarrak," she replies.

*"Now, go, kill these bastards. I will join you shortly,"* the ghast lord says.

Phar watches as the other woman grabs her cloak and raises it in a flourish. She disappears in a puff of smoke and reappears behind Aureus. The palisade stands between the priestess and Quinn and sir Ghal.

"Oh no," Aureus glances over her shoulder. "They can teleport!"

*"Now, heroes, let see if you can stand up to my goddess's magic!"* Tarrak yells. His voice booms across the cavern as he casts a spell. *"Chaos is the hammer of Malotoch!"*

The ghast lord finishes his spell and a powerful blast of chaotic energy slams into those gathered around the palisades. There is the sound of dying people and crows cawing over and over as the energy thrums into your souls. Angus feels nothing and neither does Phar but they can see the effect on the others.

Aureus takes the full force of the spell and cries out in pain.









*OOC:*



Phar - Casting _Magic Missile_ Defensively (DC 17): 1D20+13 = [17]+13 = 30 (success)
Phar - Five Magic Missiles: 1D4+1 = [3]+1 = 4
1D4+1 = [1]+1 = 2
1D4+1 = [3]+1 = 4
1D4+1 = [1]+1 = 2
1D4+1 = [4]+1 = 5

Priestess activates magic item with _dimension door_.  

Tarrak - Chaos Hammer: 4D8 = [7, 7, 7, 3] = 24 (damage to lawful creatures)
1D6 = [1] = 1 (slowed for 1 round)
_Chaos hammer_ does full damage to lawful creatures and half damage (12) to creatures that are neither lawful nor chaotic to all within a 20-ft-radius burst. (Creatures of chaotic alignment take no damage.) Creatures effected are also _slowed_. A successful *Will* saving throw reduces the damage by half and negates the _slow_ effect. The save DC is 19.

The burst is set on the corner right between Aureus and Maur. It hits all of these characters: Aureus, Caerth, Sir Ghal, Henry, and Quinn. While both Angus and Phar are in range of the spell, it does not hurt him (both are CG). Since Quinn has been leaning towards law while using _Cruel Justice_, he takes damage as if he is lawful, not neutral.

Since this is a Will save and not a Reflex save, the palisades offer no protection.


----------



## Knightfall

*"Go, kill and feed,"* Tarrak orders the monstrous ghast next to him. *"Fly."*

The creatures roars in delight. Phar watches as two wings seem to peel off of the creatures back. There is the sound of bones cracking and flesh reshaping. It flaps up into the air and then then moves towards the palisades.

"That doesn't sound good," Sir Ghal says as he gasps for air. The spell didn't hurt him as bad as it did Aureus. He can't tell how Maur and Quinn are doing.

"One of them can fly," Phar warns the others. "Maur, Angus, kill that wolftroll... and fast."

*OOC:* Monstrous ghast flies straight up 10 feet (20 feet of movement) and then towards the palisades (another 40 feet).

@Tellerian Hawke, you're up! Did you post your attacks already? I can't remember.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus growls in a gutteral manner, and re-doubles his efforts. He slices twice at the smelly fiend, but only one of his blows feels as if it had any true impact.









*OOC:*


 Angus hits once, hopefully; Hit AC 31 for 15 pts. damage. 









Spoiler: Combat Data


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus growls in a gutteral manner, and re-doubles his efforts. He slices twice at the smelly fiend, but only one of his blows feels as if it had any true impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Angus hits once, hopefully; Hit AC 31 for 15 pts. damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Combat Data
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 139931



The undead thing is fast but Angus manages to slice a deep wound into the wolftroll. It howls in anger... and pain? Does it even feel pain.

*"I eat you!"* The mockery of life speaks.

One of them has breeched the magical stones," Lady Pendour exclaims to her soldiers. "Prepare yourselves for anything!"

The soldiers of Carnell steel themselves. What happens next they could not have foreseen.

*"Galzadar, are you there?"*

"Yes, my lord," a low distant voice replies in the dark.

*"Can you see her?"*

"I see everything, my lord."

*"Then take me to this lady who would challenge Malotoch by sending pathetic adventurers to my island!"* Tarrak says the word lady with great disdain. *"I will kill her as I did her husband!"*

"Yes, mi'lord," the voice says. "What about Omen?"

*"Bah! Let her find her own way there, if she can. Bring a ghast with us. Drop me right on top of her!"*

The voice chants a spell. Phar sees the wizard come out of hiding just long enough to notice the elf has a spectral hand already hoving near him. He finishes his spell and the hand moves to touch Tarrak and one of the ghasts.

"No! If you leave, my babies will surge forward! They'll be destroyed!" The woman named Omen exclaims.

Tarrak, the wizard, and one of the ghasts disappear from Phar's sight.

There is a scream near the back of the gathered soldiers. Phar looks behind and sees Tarrak high in the air above Lady Pendour and Wieland. A ghast near him falls 40 feet to the cave floor and lands on Scarborax... snapping and clawing at the Stump Sorcerer.

Tarrak does not fall. He begins to float towards the floor of the cave. He is laughing manically.

*"You're so-called heroes will not save you from my wrath!"*

All Lady Pendour can do is look up at the thing in horror.

Phar looks for and sees the elf wizard high on the raised outcropping above the two dwarf militia fighters. The elf's face is passive but senses the wizard is very smug.

"Get off you blasted thing," Scarborax stabs at the ghast on top of him with his spear but fails to hit the thing. "Everyone, beware the smell."

"Ugh, not again!" Wieland curses.

Syndra discards the idea of casting light on Meridith's arrow. She reaches into her pouch and pulls out a flask of oil from it. She fumbles with the cork to try to get it open. She pours the oil onto her spear and it begins to shine with magic. The light quickly fades.









*OOC:*


Falling damage: 4D6 = [5, 4, 4, 4] = 17 (to ghast)

Scarborax - Spear: 1D20+7 = [7]+7 = 14
1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10 (miss)

Syndra uses a _Oil of Magic Weapon_ on her masterwork spear.

The ghast's stench affects all within 10 feet. This includes Lady Pendour, Scarborax, Wieland, the male dwarf militia fighter, the female halfling Gala, one of the militia warriors, and Temperance Redding (the other halfling). Saves will posted on the OOC thread.

Tarrak is under the effect of _feather fall_. 









Neurotic said:


> Maur moves his shield a bit to better see the creature. Winding the hammer down, he swings with all his might into the creature
> "Moradin!"
> 
> Even the hardened flesh of a cave troll, dead as it was, gives in under the magical assault of Thors Moradins hammer. But the need to return to balanced position and the fact that the armored bulk despite hasted reflexes had mass and inertia that is hard to stop once moved means the other two swings harmlessly deflect of the thick skin.
> 
> Still, the shield is in place, celestial gem burns and Moradin is with them. All is right with the world.
> 
> "Phar, can you dispel this thing? It is too hard even for its current state! Must be bespelled."
> 
> 
> OOC: I cannot say if it is stone skin, protection from good/law or some other spell, but it _IS_ enchanted, we can tell, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Smite attack vs Troll; smite damage: 1D20+17+3 = [16]+17+3 = 36;1D8+8+4+10 = [8]+8+4+10 = 30 - if 36 misses I'm going home  MAX damage (+3 comes from CHA 16 smite due potion of eagle splendor)



Maur can only watch from his position as the cultists begin teleporting into the midst of the gathered defenders. He thinks he hears Phar say something about one of them flying. He tries to shrug off the effects of the chaos hammer as he smites the undead wolftroll with all his might. The blow gets past its defenses. It howls... this time Maur is sure it is in pain.

The creature does not go down, but Maur senses he and Angus have hurt it badly.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Though his spiked chain would have been preferred, he has his bow and he will use it until he can't.
> Posting my attack in case I am not near-by on my turn:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mathey stuff
> 
> 
> 
> base: +14 att; 1d8+5 damage
> Hasted: +1 att, AC, ref saves +20 mvmt; +1 full bab att with full round att action
> +1att/dam; _conviction_ from Maur +3 moral bonus to saving throws
> 
> +16 att; 1d8+6 dam; +1 AC; +1 Reflex saves [haste]; +3 all saves [conviction]
> [+1 ench long bow, composite +4]
> 
> att1, 2, and 3
> the big battle!: 1D20+16 = [3]+16 = 19; 1D20+11 = [9]+11 = 20; 1D20+16 = [11]+16 = 27
> no crit threats
> 
> Damages:
> the big battle!: 1D8+6 = [7]+6 = 13; 1D8+6 = [5]+6 = 11; 1D8+6 = [1]+6 = 7
> 
> 
> 
> Shield of law effects
> 1+4 deflect  bonus to AC; +4 resistance bonus to saves
> SR 25 vs chaotic spells and spells cast by chaotic creatures
> blocks possession and mental influence by chaotic creatures as protect fm chaos
> if a chaotic creature succeeds with a melee attack, creature is slowed [sv neg, dc is per the spell (poss. 22)]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRD:Staff of Defense - D&D Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dandwiki.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRD:Shield of Law - D&D Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dandwiki.com



Quinn considers turning to fire at Tarrak, but he knows they need to kill the undead abomination on the wall first. His arrows either don't find the mark or fail to penetrate the wolftroll's hide.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus laughs at the Troll, in a mocking tone:* "Ae'm stoondin' right ere, baeg bouy. Come 'n ate meh, Ae traeple-deg dare ye."

*Angus shouts loudly to the others,* "Mae 'n Maur aeve th' woolf-thaeng handled. Kale th' bloody laud-mauth, and kaep 'em awae froom th' Lady Pendour!"




Spoiler: Translation



"I'm standing right here, big boy. Come and eat me. I triple-dog dare you."

"Me and Maur have the wolf-thing handled. Kill the bloody loud-mouth and keep him away from the Lady Pendour!"


----------



## Knightfall

Wieland feels his stomach lurch. _'Ugh, not again,'_ he thinks. _'I must protect Lady Pendour.'_

He points his crossbow up at Tarrak and fires a bolt at the undead monstrosity. It doesn't even come close.

*"Pathetic,"* Tarrak says.

Meridith turns towards the undead creature and fires her _lighted_ arrow at the ghast lord. Her arrow gets through the undead's defenses.

Tarrak pulls the arrow out as ghast lord _feather falls_. *"Better, but hardly a pinprick."

"Ailward, protect Lady Pendour!"* Sir Ghal yells. *"I'm coming!"*

The young battle sorcerer quickly casts a _ray of frost_ spell. It's the only offensive he's got left.

Tarrak laughs at him. *"Your spells cannot hurt me, pup!"*

The wilderness rogue, Henry, manages to barely lift the enchanted crossbow and fire a single shot. It doesn't come close. Tarrak doesn't say anything glib.

Sir Ghal rushes to defend Lady Pendour's life.

Samantha moves as she's going to cast a spell but Lady Pendour motions for her to stop. "Remember what the dwarf said. It can't see us."

"But Lady Pendour, it's looking right at you."

*"I see you little fly. Now stand still so I can swat you."*

*"Forget what I said! Everyone shoot it down!"*

Samantha moves and casts a protective spell on Lady Pendour. "Do not move. Do not attack," the Gala orders.

The ranger, Benedict, rushes back towards his wife and fires an arrow at the undead lord. It doesn't come close to bypassing Tarrak's defenses.









*OOC:*



Wieland - Light Crossbow (while sickened): 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15 +1 = 16 (miss)
1D8-1 = [8]-1 = 7 +1 = 8
Meridith - +1 Verminbane Shortbow of Seeking: 1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27 +1 = 28 (hit)
1D6+2 = [4]+2 = 6 +1 = 7
Ailward - _Ray of Frost_ (ranged touch attack): 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21 (miss)
1D3 = [3] = 3
Henry Hawtrey - +2 Heavy Crossbow (slowed): 1D20+11 = [5]+11 = 16 (miss)
1D10+2 = [10]+2 = 12
Sir Ghal double moves (_hasted_)
Samantha cast's _sanctuary_ on Lady Pendour.
Benedict Stevyn - Moves and shoots arrow at Tarrak: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20 (miss)
1D8+2 = [6]+2 = 8


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus laughs at the Troll, in a mocking tone:* "Ae'm stoondin' right ere, baeg bouy. Come 'n ate meh, Ae traeple-deg dare ye."



The wolftroll takes Angus up on his offer. The beast turns away from Maur. Angus watches as its eyes flash red in the light and some of the damage done to it seems to heal.









*OOC:*


Wolftroll activates _regeneration of darkness_ as a free action.
Regeneration of Darkness: 2D8+5 = [3, 8]+5 = 16
Undead Wolftroll - Full Attack with claws vs Angus (_hasted_): 1D20+12 = [20]+12 = 32
1D20+12 = [5]+12 = 17
1D20+12 = [7]+12 = 19 (one hit)

Undead Wolftroll - claw damage: 1D6+6 = [5]+6 = 11



Spoiler: Regeneration of Darkness



*Regeneration of Darkness (Su)* As per the _regenerate_ spell (CL 10th, 4d8+10), except it is a free action to activate and it only functions underground or at night, and if the undead wolftroll is within the radius of any light source (not including shadowy illumination), the benefit is only half for the healed damage (2d8+5). The undead cave wolftroll can use this ability once per day. _Dispel magic_ has no affect on this ability but a _daylight_ spell cast directly on the undead wolftroll will suppress this ability for the duration of the _daylight_ spell.


----------



## Knightfall

Temperance throws up her last meal as she moves to help Scarborax. She goes to stab the undead creature but retches again and drops her sword. She slips in the vomit and falls to the floor of the cave.

A moment later, the ghasts rush forward through the _spike stones_. They smell blood and life and care not for the damage to their feet. The ghouls do the same and soon the magical stones have decimated the horde of mindless undead. The zombies do not move. They are frozen from their last command.

The ghast on Scarborax tries to bite the sorcerer's eyes out and ends up biting the Stump Sorcerer's eye and cheek. The chromitian shouts in anger but then goes silent as his body goes rigid.

The hell hounds break for freedom. Two of them succumb to the stone while the other two limp away into the darkness.

One of the dwarven militia fighters moves to help try to get the ghast off of the Stump Sorcerer. He swings his battleaxe towards the ghast but the creature evades the strike. The other dwarf militia fighter stays back but keeps one eye on her compatriot and the other on the floating ghast lord.

Gala Ella doesn't even consider trying to hit the ghast lord with a sling stone. Instead she casts _magic weapon_ on her blade and stands ready to defend her lady.

The members of the militia let loose with their arrows. Not even one of them comes close to hitting the ghast lord. Tarrak's laughter fills the cave.

The last militia soldier shakes his head, drops his bow, moves to flank with the dwarven fighter and tries to end the ghast attacking Scarborax. The ghast evades the strike. He shakes his head again.

The horn sounds again... no not the one from earlier. This one resounds from outside the cave. Tarrak laughs again.

*"Crisenth has finally answered my summons!"*









*OOC:*



Temperance Redding - mwk longsword: 1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3
1D6-1 = [5]-1 = 4 (critical miss)
Dwarf Militia Fighter - Mwk battleaxe: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14
1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3 (miss)
Militia Fighter (male) with mwk shortbow: 1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14
1D6 = [4] = 4 (miss)
Militia Fighter (female) with mwk shortbow: 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23
1D6 = [6] = 6 (miss)
Militia Fighter with mwk longbow: 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12
1D8 = [5] = 5 (miss)
Zephora Chyrche - mwk shortbow: 1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14
1D6 = [2] = 2 (miss)
Militia Soldier - mwk shortbow: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15
1D6 = [2] = 2 (miss)
Militia soldier - mwk longsword: 1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9
1D8+1 = [3]+1 = 4 (miss)
---
Ghast bites at Scarborax: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21
1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6 (hit plus save vs paralysis)
Scarborax - Fortitude save vs Paralysis (DC 15): 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10 (fails)






*END OF ROUND THREE*


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*



@Knighfall Just by its name, can it regenerate while in the full blast of the celestial brilliance?

Also, there are several of us protected by law, so caster level check to beat SR25 before the will comes into play (which btw Maur handles without problem  )


Will save
Will save vs chaos hammer: 1D20+15 = [14]+15 = 29


And last round damage of celestial brilliance
Celestial brilliance: 1D6 = [5] = 5







Maur shrugs off Tarraks spell. After all, it is called Chaos HAMMER and Moradin already said he is on his side. So, no hammer will harm Maur and what he hammers will stay down.

He calls out with as much disdain and volume (so that everybody hears it) as he can muster.

"You'll have to do better than that, ghoul. If you were a true leader, you'd surround yourself with capable people, not pitiable novices which you have to turn to zombies to even be semi-useful. Worse, they would be _willing_ to die for you and not whimper in darkness.

The militia here cannot stop you but can keep your zombies away. And they _are_ here voluntary. That's how you manage people, you incompetent piece of grave overflow!

Guards! Focus on lesser opponents, their lord is probably protected from non-magical weapons, missiles, and turnings, much as we are. Don't let simple ghoul eat the sorcerer."


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there are several of us protected by law, so caster level check to beat SR25 before the will comes into play (which btw Maur handles without problem  )



*OOC:* Right, I forgot about that.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

So Quinn looks about his situation and realized he must defend the lady! but just 10 feet from his is a priestess and he knows you never let an opponent like that remain standing, he moves to confront her, drawing Cruel justice [as part of a move action] with the bow in his off hand to just hold.



Spoiler: question for the dm



can Quinn use the palisade to do the equivalent of a bull rush against the priestess to push her back? just "simply" over the edge is all I want to do.








						SRD:Shield of Law - D&D Wiki
					






					www.dandwiki.com
				



use dodge feat against priestess
save vs chaos hammer:
will save: 1D20+12 = [16]+12 = 28

So, what do I roll to make this happen?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Spoiler: question for the dm
> 
> 
> 
> can Quinn use the palisade to do the equivalent of a bull rush against the priestess to push her back? just "simply" over the edge is all I want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do I roll to make this happen?





Spoiler: For Scott DeWar



Hmm, I don't think bull rush applies in this situation, but I'm not sure. The rules for bull rush say that Quinn has to enter the defenders space and that it provokes an AoO. But how could she make an AoO against Quinn with the palisade in between them. I'm looking through both the Miniatures Handbook and Heroes of Battle.

Heroes of Battle has some ideas about barricades such as fences, abatis, and fraises. The palisades are probable most like a fraise, which is a barrier of sharpened stakes driven into the ground. That's the main difference I think. There was no way to set the palisades firmly into the solid rock, so the fortifications are just sitting on top of the rock and could be slid down towards her.

Each spiked stake does 1d8 damage and has a +10 attack bonus. Quinn would be able to add his Strength bonus to the roll. 1d4 spikes would hit her on a successful attack.

The book has more details on moving a steep slope. It seems the movement penalty is only for going uphill. Running or charging down a steep slope is a DC 10 Balance check. Characters who fail this check stumble and must end their movement 1d2x5 feet later. If the check fails by 5 or more, the character falls prone in the square where they end their movement.

If Quinn is going to try to push the palisade into the priestess, I'd want him to make that Balance check. If he stumbles, Quinn might push the palisade into Aureus in addition to the priestess. If he fails by 5 or more, Quinn risks impaling himself on 1d4 of the spikes too.

If he scores a critical hit, however, he can either choose to have 1d8 spikes hit the priestess or force her over the edge into the crevasse.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Base d 20 roll
_: 1D20 = [16] = 16
Balance skill: +2 for a roll of 18. not a crit, but I'll take it!

"Onto the spikes, Witch!" exclaims Quinn as he puts his shoulder to the palisade.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Base d 20 roll
> _: 1D20 = [16] = 16
> Balance skill: +2 for a roll of 18. not a crit, but I'll take it!











*OOC:*



The Balance check is separate from the attack roll. The Balance check is so Quinn doesn't stumble or faceplant onto the cave floor but the attack roll still has to hit her AC. That is an attack of +10 plus Quinn's Strength modifier (+4). If he hits, then she is hit by 1d4 spikes that do 1d8 damage each (and will say +6 for Quinn's Strength as if he's using a two-handed weapon).

So, he could do as much damage as 4d8+6 on a hit or as little as 1d8+6. It's a full-round action. Hmm, with _Haste_ probably should be able to smash the palisade into her twice but not three times.

He scores a critical hit on a Nautral 20. If he does, she is either impaled by 1d8 spikes or Quinn sends her over the edge. Your choice.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth curses as he hears the cries of surprise from his allies. Of course their leader uses magic to get behind the front line!

Well, two can play the magic surprise game, the druid decides, and after a cautious step away from the wolftroll, Caerth changes his shape into that of a very large bat. He immediately flies away from the troll, then circles back towards where he knows Tarrak is. 









*OOC:*


5-foot-step away from the troll if possible, then Wild Shape into a dire bat. Then fly around, staying out of melee reach , generally towards Tarak. Perhaps find a place to ‘hang around’ until next turn? 

If Caerth gets hit by an attack of opportunity, he’ll just take it and hopefully shrug it off.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Having not stumbled, Quinn heaves the palisade, not once, but twice into her with the  help of the haste spell!
d20+14; crit: 20

_: 1D20+14 = [12]+14 = 26; 1D20+14 = [12]+14 = 26

# of spikes
Number of spikes: 1D8 = [5] = 5; 1D8 = [7] = 7

Damage
spike damage: 12D8+6 = [6, 5, 3, 3, 1, 8, 2, 1, 1, 5, 1, 2]+6 = 44

possible +6 more damage .. .. ..


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> # of spikes
> Number of spikes: 1D8 = [5] = 5; 1D8 = [7] = 7



*OOC:* No, no... 1d4 spikes per hit, not 1d8 spikes per hit. Each spike does 1d8 damage. So the maximum # of spikes between the two hits combined is *eight*, unless you rolled a critical (which you didn't). Then it would 1d8 spikes per hit or push her over the edge. Reroll for the # of spikes, please.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

# of spikes .. .. .. oops, and sorry .. .. ..
its two hits, though, right?

_: 1D4 = [4] = 4

_: 1D4 = [4] = 4

ok, 8 spikes total

_: 8D8 = [4, 8, 2, 8, 6, 5, 8, 4] = 45

+6 for each hit, 57 total

please take note, I did 7 points more damage with 8d8, then I did with 12d8. Fe-ion-ic


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth curses as he hears the cries of surprise from his allies. Of course their leader uses magic to get behind the front line!
> 
> Well, two can play the magic surprise game, the druid decides, and after a cautious step away from the wolftroll, Caerth changes his shape into that of a very large bat. He immediately flies away from the troll, then circles back towards where he knows Tarrak is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 5-foot-step away from the troll if possible, then Wild Shape into a dire bat. Then fly around, staying out of melee reach , generally towards Tarak. Perhaps find a place to ‘hang around’ until next turn?
> 
> If Caerth gets hit by an attack of opportunity, he’ll just take it and hopefully shrug it off.



Caerth manages to find a stalactite to hang upside down from above the heads of Quinn and the priestess of Malotoch. The woman watches the half-orc druid transform and fly above her, seeming ignoring Quinn.

*OOC:* So, a dire bat?

The bleak eagle's peal call echoes through the air as it and its rider speed through the air towards the battle. The eagle moves with great speed and precision as it enters through the mouth of the cave. The eagle's rider raises what looks like a normal javelin and takes aim at one of the militia soldiers and throws the javelin with ease.

The weapon seems to transform in midair with a magical effect that makes it look like it is surrounded by lightning. The weapon passes through the soldier's shoulder like his armor isn't even there. The man screams in agony and shudders violently from the weapon's impact. He looks like he could fall at any moment.

Instead of hitting the ground, the javelin rises back into the air and begins to circle back towards the rider.

Eleanor Stevyn's voice breaks in terror but she keeps sing as she moves away from Tarrak and the incoming bleak eagle rider.

Aureus's _haste_ is countered by the _slow_ effect caused from the _chaos hammer_. Faced with the priestess next to her, she drops her bow and draws her short sword. The hutaakan rogue surprises the woman with her stabbing blade. The normally glib rogue doesn't try to mock the priestess. Aureus knows these are dangerous foes.

The priestess grits her teeth and glares at Aureus with intense malevolence. She says nothing, instead preparing to strike out with her wicked looking morningstar.









*OOC:*


Crisenth - Unique Magical Javelin: 1D20+12 = [18]+12 = 30
1D6+3+1D4+2D6 = [1]+3+[4]+[4, 2] = 14 (hit)

Aureus - +2 short sword: 1D20+10 = [20]+10 = 30
1D6+3 = [6]+3 = 9 (critical threat)

Aureus - Confirm Critical: 1D20+10 = [18]+10 = 28
1D6+3 = [3]+3 = 6 (critical hit!)


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:*




Spoiler: DM Only



Omen - Drinks Potion of Cure Critical Wounds: 4D8+10 = [6, 3, 2, 3]+10 = 24


----------



## Knightfall

Phar decides that the undead creature on the wall needs to have some of its protections stripped away. The paragon elf carefully casts his lone _dispel magic_ on the wolftroll and hopes he doesn't lose his spell in the process. The spell works perfectly and Phar immediately undoes three spells woven around the undead beast. Two dissipate completely, but Phar sense the haste effect is only suppressed not removed. It seems that transmutation is a permanent part of the creature's makeup.

The wolftroll's quick movements slow to normal and the magic circle around it vanishes along with a protection against positive energy. The light from the gem seems to enrage it more.

"Most of it's magic is down," Phar tells Angus and Maur. "I think its regeneration is supernatural not magical. It was hasted but not not anymore."


----------



## Knightfall

The priestess of Malotoch raises her morningstar into the air and incants a spell. She keeps Aureus from being able to strike out at her by imposing her shield between the two of them. "I can down your vengeance on this gnoll, Malotoch!"

*"I am not a gnoll!"* Aureus barks angrily.

The priestess finishes her spell and a wave of divine power slams into Aureus! The hutaakan rogue yelps in pain but manages to shrug off a part of the spell. Without Maur's _mass conviction_, she would have succumbed to the pain.

*"You evil crow crone!"*

The priestess laughs.









*OOC:*



Priestess of Malotoch - Casting Defensively (DC 17 Concentration Check): 1D20+11 = [12]+11 = 23 (succcess)
Priestess of Malotoch - Deific Vengeance: 3D6 = [3, 6, 4] = 13
---
Aureus - Will save for half damage (DC 18): 1D20+13 = [6]+13 = 19 (success)


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak _feather falls_ to the floor of the cave. Before he touches down, a wave of evil stench wafts over the battlefield. All those gathered around Lady Pendour begin to cough and gag uncontrollably. Lady Pendour is the first to throw up as the ghast lord lands right next to her but soon others are puking their guts out as well.

Tarrak laughs manically as his feet touch the ground. He turns on Sir Ghal first. *"You might be protected from my magic, knight! But let us see if you can withstand the power of Azurak!"*

*"Do your worst, monster!"*

The ghast lord strikes out at the knight twice with the adamantine great mace. The knight manages to evade the first blow but leaves himself wide open for the second strike. The mace slams into Sir Ghal's shoulder and leaves a dent in the knight's armor.

"Is that the best you can do?" Sir Ghals mocks the undead lord.

The rooks flap through the air and begin to caw frightfully as they fly into the cave as fast as the bleak eagle although their movements aren't as graceful. Two of them manage to close the gap and successfully strike out with wicked looking clubs at two members of the militia while flying. The blows aren't substantial but one of the rooks targets the man already hit by the cultist on the bleak eagle. There is not much fight left in him.









*OOC:*


All those within 20 feet of Tarrak must makes a Fortitude save (DC 22) or take a -2 circumstance penalty on attack rolls, saves, and skill checks for 1d6+4 minutes.

Sir Ghal - Fortitude save vs Tarrak's Stench: 1D20+17 = [12]+17 = 29 (saves)
Lady Pendour - Fortitude save vs Tarraks Stench: 1D20+9 = [2]+9 = 11 (fails)
Wieland - Fortitude save vs Tarraks Stench: 1D20+11 = [18]+11 = 29 (saves)

I will roll the saves for the other NPCs on the OOC thread. This includes Ailward, Scarborax, the bard and her husband, both Galas of Innanna, and all the members of the militia. The stench does not reach Meridith or Syndra.

Tarrak - Full Attack vs Sir Ghal: 1D20+15 = [4]+15 = 19
1D12+6 = [11]+6 = 17
1D20+9 = [19]+9 = 28
1D12+6 = [4]+6 = 10 (miss and hit)

Rooks - Flyby Attack with Clubs: 1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24
1D6 = [3] = 3
1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26
1D6 = [1] = 1 (both hit)

*All the rooks use Frightful Caw:* All living creatures within 300 feet must make a Will save (DC 13) or be effected by a _fear_ spell as if cast by an 8th-level sorcerer. Spell resistance applies against this ability. I will roll caster level checks (CL 8) on the OOC thread for all those with SR. The enemy NPCs who aren't undead must also save unless SR protects them.


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:*


@Tellerian Hawke, Angus is up right after my next post. The flying monstrous ghast is closing in on the palisades.  

FYI, there really isn't any place for Angus to move to this round that is close to Tarrak. But he can wait until some of the NPCs move and move they will.

Any of your allies that are shaken will move away from Tarrak while those that are panicked will run away towards the interior of the cave on their turns. Those that run will might suffer AoOs and will have to make DC 10 Balance checks for running down the slope. Those that fail will stumble while those who fail by 5 or more will fall prone 1d2x5 feet from their current positions.

Those that succeed will continue to run... right into the _spike stones_.


----------



## Knightfall

The flying ghast wings its way towards the palisades. It roars in anger as the celestial brilliance burns it. Then breathes a cone of cold towards Aureus, Maur, and the others. It doesn't spare the priestess of Malotoch but it avoids hitting the undead troll.

"Phreonsheth, you damn witch! Not me!" The priestess screams in anger.

The winged ghast hisses at her with glee. "If you are not strong enough to survive, then you are worthless to Lord Tarrak."

The undead creature looks draconic in its form, although its wings are more like a demons.









*OOC:*



The breath weapon does not hit Angus, Caerth, or Quinn. Caerth is too high, hanging on the ceiling. Since the monstrous ghast purposely doesn't hit the undead wolftroll, it doesn't hit Angus either.

Monstrous Ghast - Breath Weapon (cone of cold): 6D8 = [3, 5, 8, 8, 2, 4] = 30
Reflex save (DC 12 half)
Spell Resistance *does not* apply.

@Neurotic, Maur has a +2 bonus for being behind the palisade.

Aureus (shaken) - Reflex save (with Evasion): 1D20+14 = [10]+14 = 24 (saves, no damage)
Phar (shaken) - Reflex save: 1D20+10 = [11]+10 = 21 +2 = 23 (saves, half damage)
---
Priestess of Malotoch - Reflex save: 1D20+10 = [10]+10 = 20 (saves, half damage)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Seeing the witch in front of him get hit by the breath weapon of her fellow future dead creature brings a mirthless smile to the lips of this man.


----------



## Knightfall

Lady Pendour tries to gather herself but it is no use. She knows Tarrak could kill her without any real effort. She considers stepping away from the ghast lord, but she doesn't want to move towards the ghast or the incoming rooks. She grips the magical rapier her husband gave to her on their wedding day and looks around to see how the soldiers of Carnell are coping. Then, her eyes fall on the strange elf standing up on the elevated section of the cave. He looks familiar to her.

*"Galzadar, get rid of some of these annoying gnats. Start with the bard,"* Tarrak orders the elf wizard. *"But leave the woman and knight for me."*

"Yes, Lord Tarrak," the elf says. If the cawing of the rooks has affected him, he doesn't show it.

"Galzadar... no it can't be," Lady Pendour says in shock. *"Galzadar!"* She shouts.

The elf doesn't even acknowledge her.

*"Traitor!"* Sir Ghal yells at the elf. *"You were Lord Pendour's ally... his friend!"*

"That was another life," the elf says calmly. "I have been reborn in a field of stars."

He incants his spell. A powerful bolt of lightning springs forth from his hand. He aims it down to hit the bard and catches both Ailward and one of the militia fighters with the bolt too. The bard's voice goes silent as the bolt passes through her upper torso.

*"NO!"* Benedict screams. *"Eleanor!"*

Ailward manages to avoid the worst of the damage as he flattens himself against the stalagmite. The bolt slams into the militia fighter's lower torso. He screams, goes silent, and then falls into the crevasse behind him.

"Arruns, no," the other male human fighter says in dispair.

*"You bastard!"* Sir Ghal is shaking with rage.

"Galzadar, how could you? You were the kindest of souls," Lady Pendour weeps.

*"His soul belongs to me now,"* Tarrak boasts.

Syndra watches in horror as two citizens of Carnell are killed in an instant. She rushes up the slope to the bard to see if she can save her life. But when turns the woman over, there is no doubt in her mind that Eleanor is dead. "By the North Gods, no."









*OOC:*



Galzadar the Fallen - Lightning Bolt (DC 19 Reflex save half): 7D6 = [4, 5, 5, 2, 4, 2, 1] = 23
---
Eleanor Stevyn - Reflex save: 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11 -2 = 9 (fails, dies)
Ailward - Reflex save: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26 -2 = 24 (saves)
Militia Fighter w/mwk longbow given by Quinn - Reflex save: 1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16 -2 = 14 (fails, dies, falls backwards into the crevasse)


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur shrugs off Tarraks spell. After all, it is called Chaos HAMMER and Moradin already said he is on his side. So, no hammer will harm Maur and what he hammers will stay down.
> 
> He calls out with as much disdain and volume (so that everybody hears it) as he can muster.
> 
> "You'll have to do better than that, ghoul. If you were a true leader, you'd surround yourself with capable people, not pitiable novices which you have to turn to zombies to even be semi-useful. Worse, they would be _willing_ to die for you and not whimper in darkness.
> 
> The militia here cannot stop you but can keep your zombies away. And they _are_ here voluntary. That's how you manage people, you incompetent piece of grave overflow!
> 
> Guards! Focus on lesser opponents, their lord is probably protected from non-magical weapons, missiles, and turnings, much as we are. Don't let simple ghoul eat the sorcerer."



Maur watches as the rider on the bleak eagle and the rooks swoop into the cave. The rooks flying is average at best but the bleak eagle moves flawlessly in the air. Its rider throws his javelin and the weapon tears through one of the soldier like paper. How the man remains standing... then the rooks begin to caw and the bulk of the militia begin to panic. Two rooks slam clubs into two of the militia soldiers.

Maur watches as the eagle seems to shudder in the air.

Tarrak hits Sir Ghal with the Star Arm. Luckily only once.

"Watch out," Aureus yells.

Then there is a blast of cold from behind Maur. He looks up to see the monstrous ghast flying near the palisade. The light from Maur's gem damages it but the creature tries to freeze the dwarven ordained champion and Aureus into blocks of ice. The flying ghast hits its own ally. These foes fight with reckless abandon.

Angus waits for an opening to rush up the slope.

Then Tarrak commands his elvish minion to kill the bard. His name is revealed and it seems he was once an ally to the Pendour Family. Galzadar casts a lightning bolt spell and the bard and one of the militia fighters fall. Ailward manages to save himself. The bard's husband screams out her name.

Syndra rushes to the bard's aid. Maur cannot see if the bard lives.

*OOC:* @Neurotic, Maur is up!



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "Onto the spikes, Witch!" exclaims Quinn as he puts his shoulder to the palisade.





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Having not stumbled, Quinn heaves the palisade, not once, but twice into her with the  help of the haste spell!



Quinn slams the palisade into the priestess not once but twice. Eight of the barricade's spikes impale her. She screams and goes limp. She and the palisade teeters on the edge of the crevasse. Quinn only has to nudge it to send her and the whole thing over the side and into the depths below.

*OOC:* @ScottDeWar_jr, does Quinn push the palisade over the edge?


----------



## JustinCase

_Not again_, Caerth thinks as the rooks come flying into the cave and start their cawing. Luckily, the half-orc seems rather used to their annoying sounds by now, despite his hearing having improved in this dire bat form.









*OOC:*


Caerth will save versus DC 13 frightful caw: 1D20+12 = [9]+12 = 21

Oh, and it's not my turn yet, I just wanted to roll that Will save.


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


TL;DR: save critically against Tarrak stench (too bad, I rushed it, I won't be able to get there); saves against troll stench, cone of cold and fear
Smite probably misses with 23 vs AC, if hit 24 damage
Hits for sure (28 and 30) for 40 damage (MAX) on two attacks

brilliance adds additional 6 (also max!!  )
Total damage taken so far 27









Spoiler: Saves



Tarrak stench: _: 1D20+14 = [20]+14 = 34
Fort vs troll stench: 1D20+15 = [4]+15 = 19
Ref vs Cone of Cold: 1D20+10 = [10]+10 = 20
Will vs Fear: 1D20+19 = [8]+19 = 27





Spoiler: Actions



Full attack vs troll
Smite vs troll; damage: 1D20+17+3 = [3]+17+3 = 23
1D8+8+4+10 = [2]+8+4+10 = 24
 

Haste attack vs Troll; damage: 1D20+17 = [11]+17 = 28
1D8+8+4 = [8]+8+4 = 20


Haste attack vs Troll; damage: 1D20+12 = [18]+12 = 30
1D8+8+4 = [8]+8+4 = 20


Celestial Brilliance: 1D6 = [6] = 6





Spoiler: Mini stats



AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 24 / 13 / 24
Initiative: 12

*HP 54/81
Saves: *
+3 vs poisons, spells and spell-likes
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
*Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism) = *14
Reflex*: +2+0+1+1 (haste) +2 (heroism) = *6
Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism) = *15

Current AC: 27/14/27 while immobile (+ haste)
When moving: 25/14/25

+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism*
Attack: +16/+11 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
with haste, it is +17/+17/+12
Damage: 1d8+8+4
Critical: 20/x3

*Active spells:*
14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
Consecrate gives +3 to turning check

70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
(cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)

7 days Celestial brilliance 35' emanation for damage with light reaching 70'
Undead creatures take 1d6 points of damage each round they are within the bright light.
Evil outsiders, as well as undead creatures that are specifically harmed by sunlight, take 2d6 points of damage each round in the bright light.

*Turn undead*
Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)

*Smite:* +1 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)

*Spells*
6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
4/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
2/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
1/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> *OOC:* @ScottDeWar_jr, does Quinn push the palisade over the edge?



yes, just to make sure she is dead


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> OOC: yes, just to make sure she is dead



Quinn gives the palisade a final push and it and the priestess of Malotoch fall into the crevasse.



Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> TL;DR: save critically against Tarrak stench (too bad, I rushed it, I won't be able to get there); saves against troll stench, cone of cold and fear
> Smite probably misses with 23 vs AC, if hit 24 damage
> Hits for sure (28 and 30) for 40 damage (MAX) on two attacks
> 
> brilliance adds additional 6 (also max!!  )
> Total damage taken so far 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Full attack vs troll
> Smite vs troll; damage: 1D20+17+3 = [3]+17+3 = 23
> 1D8+8+4+10 = [2]+8+4+10 = 24
> 
> 
> Haste attack vs Troll; damage: 1D20+17 = [11]+17 = 28
> 1D8+8+4 = [8]+8+4 = 20
> 
> Haste attack vs Troll; damage: 1D20+12 = [18]+12 = 30
> 1D8+8+4 = [8]+8+4 = 20
> 
> Celestial Brilliance: 1D6 = [6] = 6



Maur tries to smite the wolftroll again but the undead beast senses the ordained champion's intent and avoids the blow. Maur swings again but the wolftroll flattens itself against the wall and Maur misses. The wolftroll makes a eerie chuckling sound. Maur swings again. The blow finds the creature's head, which damages it badly.

The wolftroll ignores Angus and turns its rage back towards Maur.

*OOC:* 28 was also a miss.


----------



## Knightfall

Wieland drops his crossbow and steps between Lady Pendour and Tarrak. While the young guard doubts he'll be able to hurt the ghast lord, he knows he will give Sir Ghal an advantage. He strikes out with his mithral sickle and hopes for the best.

Meridith turns to run away, but as she tries to sidestep past Henry, she slips and falls onto the floor of the cave. Instead of trying to get up, she just curls up in a ball with her teeth chattering.

Ailward moves away from Tarrak and puts himself in a sport where he can cast _disrupt undead_ against the ghast and hopefully the wizard high above him won't attack him. He fires his ray spell but all he hits is rock.

Henry works to try to reload his crossbow. He has trouble as his hands are shaking.

Sir Ghal counterattacks against Tarrak. He tries to not let the fear stop him from destroying the abomination in front of him. His first swing goes wide, but he quickly swings again and catches the ghast lord off guard. Tarrak hadn't been expecting another swing so quickly. Sir Ghal strikes out a third time and cuts a deep hole in Tarrak's midsection.

*"You are a worthy foe,"* Tarrak growls at the knight. *"But it will not be enough."*









*OOC:*



Wieland - +1 mithral sickle: 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23
1D6+5 = [3]+5 = 8 (miss)

Ailward - Disrupt Undead (ray spell): 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9
1D6 = [2] = 2 (miss)
Forgot the -4 for firing into melee. Doesn't matter. 

Sir Ghal - Full Attack vs. Tarrak: 1D20+16-2 = [7]+16-2 = 21 +2 (flanking) = 23
1D20+16-2 = [16]+16-2 = 30 +2 (flanking) = 32
1D20+11-2 = [20]+11-2 = 29 +2 (flanking) = 31
(miss, hit, and critical threat)

Sir Ghal - Confirm critical vs Tarrak: 1D20+11-2 = [17]+11-2 = 26 +2 (flanking) = 28 (critical hit)

Sir Ghal - Damage vs Tarrak: 1D10+9 = [3]+9 = 12
2D10+18 = [6, 7]+18 = 31


----------



## Knightfall

A moment after Sir Ghal strikes out at Tarrak, Samantha turns to run in panic. She rushes away and the ghast lord strikes out at her with his great mace. The Gala of Inanna gets lucky that the blow wasn't more powerful. Samantha tries to keep her balance but catches her foot on a rock and falls down the slope to land next the freestanding sconce for the torches.

Benedict is grieving but enraged. He screams at the top of his lungs and aims his bow towards the elf wizard who took his love from him. He fires a single shot. The arrow embeds into the rock several feet below the elf on the raised stony shelf. The despondent ranger is shaking in grief more than from the _fear_ that tried to end his heart. He falls to his knees, sobbing.









*OOC:*



Benedict Stevyn - Fires bow at enemy elf wizard: 1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18 -2 = 16
1D8 = [6] = 6 (miss)

Before anyone else says it: Elf on the Shelf!


----------



## Knightfall

Maur expects to see the wolftroll continue to regenerate, but the wounds he inflicted remain on the undead creature's smelly body. The wolftroll counters with its two claws but the ordained champion just barely manages to avoid getting skewered. The wolftroll howls in frustration.

Meanwhile, Temperance backs away from the ghast and plants herself behind Lady Pendour where she curls up into a ball next to one of the stalagmites.









*OOC:*



Undead Wolftroll - Full Attack with Claws: 1D20+11 = [14]+11 = 25
1D6+5 = [5]+5 = 10
1D20+11 = [14]+11 = 25
1D6+5 = [1]+5 = 6 (misses)

Special Attack
Undead Wolftroll - Rend damage: 2D6+5 = [2, 1]+5 = 8


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Before anyone else says it: Elf on the Shelf!



Ah, but important thing to know is...what is his shelf life? Engulfed in the wings of the dire bat...I'd say seconds?


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Undead Wolftroll - Full Attack with Claws: 1D20+11 = [14]+11 = 25
> 1D6+5 = [5]+5 = 10
> 1D20+11 = [14]+11 = 25
> 1D6+5 = [1]+5 = 6 (two hits based under @Neurotic's mini stats spoiler)
> 
> Special Attack
> Undead Wolftroll - Rend damage: 2D6+5 = [2, 1]+5 = 8
> 
> So, that's a total of 24 damage to Maur for the two claws and the rend.



Ummm...no. that's my base AC...read a bit lower where it says current AC.
And with shield of law assuming ofcourse the troll is chaotic 31 in which case shield of law could slow it too


> Current AC: 27/14/27 while immobile (+ haste)
> When moving: 25/14/25




And to be clear, the above is with haste only, shield of law adds 4 more above it, sorry


----------



## Knightfall

The ghast lashes out at the dwarf next to it. Hoping to add to its growing feast of flesh. It manages to bite the dwarf and the white bearded warrior goes numb. All he can do is stand there. His female compatriot tries to move to help him but Elle orders her to stand fast.

"I will deal with this... thing," she says. She steps away from Tarrak and raises her holy symbol and directs the power of Inanna to try to turn the creature. It is to no avail. The halfling gala isn't powerful enough to turn the ghast. But her attempt did get its attention. It hisses at her and licks its lips with its long tongue.

"Oh no."









*OOC:*



Ghast - Full attack vs dwarf fighter: 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22
1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10
1D20+3 = [3]+3 = 6 (one hit, two misses)
Ghast - Damage vs dwarf fighter: 1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5

Dwarf Militia Fighter - Fortitude save vs Paralysis: 1D20+8 = [1]+8 = 9 (fails)

Elle Redding - Turning Check: 1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18 (1+2 = 3 HD)


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Ummm...no. that's my base AC...read a bit lower where it says current AC.
> with shield of law assuming of course the troll is chaotic in which case shield of law could slow it.
> 
> 
> And to be clear, the above is with haste only, shield of law adds 4 more above it, sorry











*OOC:*


Okay, while I understand you like to list everything in your spoilers (which can be both helpful and overwhelming), the most important information I need should really be a top so I don't have to hunt for it through the whole thing. I had a feeling that 25 didn't hit, but I wasn't sure. I shouldn't have assumed you'd put Maur's actual AC at the top but if you can do that for me, it would be great.

I should have just asked you where it was but I wasn't sure you were online and Edmonton is having another heatwave. I'm tired, hot, and a bit cranky. I will change my post shortly.


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


No problem. I bolded the relevant, actual part, I'll simply move the current stats up and spoiler the details.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> No problem. I bolded the relevant, actual part, I'll simply move the current stats up and spoiler the details.



*OOC:* And can you please put mark your out of character comments posted to the IC thread like this one. That's mainly so I don't forget which thread I'm in while flipping back and forth between my browser and my OpenOffice documents and Worldographer. 

OOC: Man, I'm in a mood today.


----------



## Knightfall

Angus takes a swipe at the wolftroll before heading towards Lady Pendour. The wolftroll tries to bite him but the undead creature only snaps at air. The Harqualian centaur moves up the slope past Maur and Phar towards the gathered soldiers of Carnell who have little hope of holding off Tarrak. He does note that Sir Ghal and Wieland are already beside her, so she has some stronger protection. He sees that Meridith has fallen while trying to run away from the sound of the rooks' cawing. He moves past her and Henry carefully, trying not to step to close to the edge of the crevasse.

The slope slows his progress. It will take him a few seconds more to reach the so-called ghast lord.

He can see Syndra crouched down over the lifeless corpse of the bard. Her husband, Benedict, has fallen to his knees and dropped his bow. His head is hung low and he is sobbing. The militia fighter standing next to Benedict tries to turn and flee. He trips over a small stalagmite and falls down the slope next to Angus.

He watches as all but one of the human members of the militia try to flee the _fear_ gripping them. One of the female fighters (Angus can't remember her name) tries to slip by the flying rook closing in on her. She gets to close to the edge and slips over the edge. somehow she manages to catch onto the edge of the crevasse but she is barely hanging on.

"Hang on, Annabel,  I'm coming!" Angus watches as Zephora tries to save her fellow militia member. She drops her blade and shield and steps towards the woman. She dives and grabs onto the woman's hand. She tries to pull Annabel up, but the weight is too much for her.

A female militia soldier panics and falls prone next to Benedict. She puts her hands over her head and cowers in fear. The other two militia soldiers try to flee from the rooks attack them. One gets bite by the ghoul and becomes rigid from the paralysis while the other gets smacked on the head by the rook on the wing. The man goes down and does not move.

Angus also notes the rooks don't seem to be affected by the stench of Tarrak or the ghast. Maybe they are immune?









*OOC:*



Zephora Chyrche - Strength check (DC 18): 1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17 -2 = 15 (failed)






*END OF ROUND FOUR*


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> *OOC:* And can you please put mark your out of character comments posted to the IC thread like this one. That's mainly so I don't forget which thread I'm in while flipping back and forth between my browser and my OpenOffice documents and Worldographer.
> 
> OOC: Man, I'm in a mood today.











*OOC:*


I'm on a phone, I simply didn't realize we're on IC thread. Grimm game makes for grimmood.


----------



## JustinCase

Awkwardly, Caerth uses the talons he has as a dire bat to mimic plucking a flower and throwing it in the direction of the enemy wizard. A few high screeches -- almost too high for most people to hear -- and the wild shaped druid manages to cast his spell.

Immediately, a set of huge spectral dinosaur jaws appears next to the elven wizard, and they start biting at him immediately.

Satisfied for now, Caerth flies further, easily evading the rooks. Soon his owl friend Screech is flying behind him, looking for an undead enemy to distract.









*OOC:*


Caerth casts _Spiritjaws_ at Galzadar (the elf on the shelf); line of sight and reach confirmed in the OOC thread.

The spell (link) lasts for 9 rounds, and each round it can make attacks (and free grapple attempts) using Caerth's BAB + WIS modifier (grapple is BAB +4). First round it gets one attack and possible grapple attempt. Each succesful attack deals 2d6 force damage, and opponents in a grapple get dealt 2d6 force damage automatically. It can pin an opponent in a grapple, and it cannot be attacked because it is a force effect. And: _The grappled opponent can cast a spell only if the spell has no somatic component, the material components are in band, and a Concentration check (DC20 + spell level) is made._  A creature grappled by the set of jaws can attempt to escape by succeeding on a grapple check against the jaws or by making a successful Escape Artist check as a standard action opposed by the set of jaws' grapple check. Caerth needs not concentrate on the spell; it just keeps going. 

First attack from Spiritjaws this round: Spiritjaws: 1D20+6+3 = [16]+6+3 = 25
2D6 = [4, 3] = 7 damage

If that's a hit, free grapple attempt: 1D20+6+4 = [9]+6+4 = 19

Then Caerth flies further down the map, to find a new spot to hang around.

Where can Screech move to?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Pre posting plausible play perpetually pointed pontifications:

After knocking the priestess down the crevasse he pushes the palisade on top of her, looks to Caerth Dire-bat and says with a shrug, "oops".
Quinn looks back at the shelved elf but sees Caerth dire-bat screech something and nasty jaws springforth and attack the trator. He then looks up and sees a flying .. .. .. .. thing .. .. .. ..in one direction, and his bow 5 feet away in another. he steps to the Bow, picks it up while drawing an arrow smoothly from his quiver, nocks it and shoots.








*OOC:*


too bad I can't use spring attack here






[if he gets a second shot] he then, since he is hasted still, shoots again.



Spoiler: mathy stuff



da big battle: 1D20+16 = [10]+16 = 26;1D20+11 = [8]+11 =19
da big battle: 1D8+6 = [3]+6 = 9;1D8+6 = [2]+6 = 8
 I have  it seperated incase he only gets 1 attack with the haste effects.

Quinn's combat stats:
Hp: 113/113 depends on if chaos hammer beat the sr 25 or not .. .. ..
AC: [27] +1 [haste]; +4 [deflection]; +3 [natural]; +5 [breastplate]; +2 [magic]; +2 [dex]
fort: [+13] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +3 [con]; +1 [cloak]
ref: [+13] +1 [haste]; +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [dex]; +1 [cloak]
will: [+12] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [wis]; +1 [cloak]
SR vs chaotic spell or caster: 25
energy resistance: fire 5 [red sash]

BAB: [+15] +9 [class]; +4 [str]; +1 [haste]; +1 [moral]
dam: +1 [conviction] +1 [bard song]





Spoiler: Weapon



Longbow +1 att; 1d8 +5 dam
+1 composite +4; threat range: 20 [x3]

bastard sword +1 att; 1d10-1 dam
mwk, alchem silver; threat range: 19-20 [x2]

Cruel Justice, Scimitar +1 att; 1d6+1 dam
(Adamantine/Intelligent/Keen); threat range: 15 - 20 [x2]

Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1
threat range: 20 [x2]


[edit] fixed grammar infractions


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Awkwardly, Caerth uses the talons he has as a dire bat to mimic plucking a flower and throwing it in the direction of the enemy wizard. A few high screeches -- almost too high for most people to hear -- and the wild shaped druid manages to cast his spell.
> 
> Immediately, a set of huge spectral dinosaur jaws appears next to the elven wizard, and they start biting at him immediately.
> 
> Satisfied for now, Caerth flies further, easily evading the rooks. Soon his owl friend Screech is flying behind him, looking for an undead enemy to distract.



The _spiritjaws_ appear next to Galzadar and try to attack him. However, the elf's considerably magical protection causes the spell to fail to affect the enemy wizard. Caerth finds an another stalactite to hang from closer to where Sir Ghal and wieland are confronting Tarrak.

Caerth perches about 80 feet above the battle. He and screech can see the entire field of battle including the incoming rooks and bleak eagle. Caerth has to admit the winged creature is quite impressive, however...

In the air above the battle, the bleak eagle calls out due to fear effect of the rook's cawing. It tries to bank sharply and fly from the cave, carrying its rider with it. The man, Crisenth, tries in vain to control the mount, but the bleak eagle turns and begins to wing away from the battle. The man tries to quickly dismount from the magical beast but he cannot find the right moment to properly jump from the saddle.

Tarrak watches as his ally is flown away from the battle out of the cave. The bleak eagle wings away as fast as it can and the two of them are soon out of sight.

*"Useless,"* Tarrak says. *"Must I do everything myself."*

Near the two remaining palisades, Aureus takes a step back towards Quinn and aims her bow towards the winged ghast. "Let's take that blasted thing out." She fires two quick shots, but not _hasted_ fast. The first arrow comes close but the monstrous ghast avoids it midair. The second shot goes wide. The rooks cawing has her a bit shaken. "Damn, I hate those things," Aureus mumbles.

Phar manages to shrug off the worst of the rooks unnatural cawing. He steps back out the reach of the wolftroll's claws and teeth. The paragon elf knows Maur has the wolftroll well under control, so Phar turns his attention to the winged ghast. He'd like to fireball it but knows that his allies are too close. He choses a _scorching ray_ and casts the spell, hoping the creature doesn't has spell resistance. The first ray is a perfect shot but the flying ghast does indeed have spell resistance and magic fizzles against its protection. The second shot misses completely and hits the far wall.

"They all have spell resistance," he shouts to Maur. "We can't rely on magic against the cultists."









*OOC:*



Crisenth - Ride check (control mount DC 20): 1D20+12-2 = [1]+12-2 = 11 (failed)
Crisenth - Ride check (fast dismount DC 20): 1D20+12-2 = [2]+12-2 = 12 (failed)


The bleak eagle has perfect maneuverability, so it turns around and flees four times its 80 foot fly speed, so 320 feet. That effectively removes both it and its rider from the battle area. After 170 feet the eagle and rider are no long on the map. 

Aureus - Composite Longbow (Full Attack): 1D20+14 = [9]+14 = 23 - 2 = 21
1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15 -2 = 13 (both misses)

Phar Scorching Ray spell (point blank): 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29
1D20+9 = [2]+9 = 11 (hit and miss)
Phar - Caster Level Check: 1D20+11 = [9]+11 = 20 (failed)



Spoiler: DM Only



Omen casts _gaseous form_.


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak speaks several profane syllables as incants a spell. Sir Ghal watches in horror as some of the damage he just did is knitted back together.

The rooks press their advantage. They fly over the battlefield and try to pick off several of the the defenders with their clubs.

"Watch out!" Lady Pendour warns her citizens.

One of the rooks wings over the raised section of the cave and down onto Ailward. It scores a hit with its club. Another attacks the halfling Gala of Inanna, but the spry halfling cleric manages to avoid the blow. One of them cravenly attacks the paralyzed militia soldier but the club strike is minor.

The Gala strikes out at the rook that hit her as it flies by her on the left. Her swing is several feet under the rooks feet. "Come down here and face me, you ugly flocker!" The rook hisses at her.

Another strikes out at Lady Pendour and hits the noblewoman on the shoulder. She grimaces but bares the wound. The shield of law protecting her activates and rook is _slowed_. It squawks in displeasure and is forced to land.

Lady Pendour stabs her rapier into the rook once than again. The rook squawks in displeasure as it beats its wings in a vain attempt to continue flying.

One of the rooks flaps overhead above Wieland and thumps the soldier on the head. It is a minor blow at best and the young warrior slashes out with hit mithral sickle but misses. The rook hoots and flaps away right past Sir Ghal. The knight swings his bastard sword around nearly takes the rooks head off. Instead, he slices deep into its wing.

On the other side of the battlefield, the monstrous ghast flies straight up instead of forward. It rises beyond the reach of the damaging light from Maur's gem.









*OOC:*



*Heal Undead (from AEG's Undead, p. 76):* 1 standard action, heals 4d8 points of damage + 1 point/caster level for undead only
Tarrak - Casts Defensively (Heal Undead DC, 18): 1D20+14 = [20]+14 = 34 (success)
Heal Undead: 4D8+9 = [4, 4, 4, 1]+9 = 22

Lady Pendour - Full Attack: 1D20+10 = [17]+10 = 27 -2 = 25
1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18 -2 = 16 (two hits)
Lady Pendour - Rapier Damage: 1D6+1 = [3]+1 = 4
1D6+1 = [5]+1 = 6

Attacks for rooks and the AoOs against them are in the OOC thread.

Monstrous ghast climbs to 40 feet.


----------



## Knightfall

Galzadar sense that these foes are more dangerous than Tarrak realizes. He pulls out a scroll and reads its incantation while holding twirling a glass bead between his fingers. A shimmering globe surrounds the elven wizard, as he bolsters his own protections.

Scarborax blinks his eyes and notes the ghast hovering over him. _'This is bad,'_ he thinks. _'But least I'm not dead.'_ He could use his own claws against the ghast but better to hit the undead creature with a _disrupt undead_ spell. He hopes. He mumbles his incantation but his own spear lying across his chest gets in the way. The spell fizzles and the ghast notices. It hisses at him.

"This is very bad," the Stump Sorcerer says. "Someone get this thing off me!"

Syndra steps towards one of the rooks while avoiding Tarrak's stench and stabs at it with her spear. The weapon cuts deeply through its skin.









*OOC:*



Galzadar casts a protective spell from scroll. Spellcraft check (DC 19) required to know what spell he cast

Scarborax - Cast Defensively (DC 15): 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7 -2 = 5 (failed, loses spell)

Syndra - shortspear with magic weapon on it: 1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17
1D6+2 = [6]+2 = 8 (hit)


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> After knocking the priestess down the crevasse he pushes the palisade on top of her, looks to Caerth Dire-bat and says with a shrug, "oops".
> Quinn looks back at the shelved elf but sees Caerth dire-bat screech something and nasty jaws springforth and attack the trator. He then looks up and sees a flying .. .. .. .. thing .. .. .. ..in one direction, and his bow 5 feet away in another. he steps to the Bow, picks it up while drawing an arrow smoothly from his quiver, nocks it and shoots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> too bad I can't use spring attack here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [if he gets a second shot] he then, since he is hasted still, shoots again.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mathy stuff
> 
> 
> 
> da big battle: 1D20+16 = [10]+16 = 26
> da big battle: 1D8+6 = [3]+6 = 9
> I have  it separated incase he only gets 1 attack with the haste effects.



*OOC:* haste only adds an extra attack for a full attack action. Only one shot.

Quinn's shot hits the flying ghast. While the thing flew high, it isn't so high as not to be in range of the newly ordained knight's bowshot. The ghast hisses in discomfort but shows no sign of coming back down into the damaging light.


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*



TL;DR: troll damage: 33 = 27 magic, good +6 from celestial brilliance
Smite hits with 36 for 27 damage
Haste misses with 20
Last attack misses with 11 

brilliance adds additional 6 (again max!!  )
Total damage taken by Maur so far 27







"Die, already, abomination!"
Maur seethes at being held here by the troll while Tarrak rips through their weaker members and his current liege, lady Pandour.



Spoiler: Actions



Fort vs troll stench: 1D20+15-2 = [19]+15-2 = 32
Aaaargh! 19 could've been a nice hit 

Full attack vs troll
Smite attack vs Troll; smite damage: 1D20+17+3-2 = [18]+17+3-2 = 36
1D8+8+4+10 = [5]+8+4+10 = 27

Haste attack vs Troll; damage: 1D20+17-2 = [5]+17-2 = 20
1D8+8+4 = [4]+8+4 = 16

Attack vs Troll; damage: 1D20+11-2 = [2]+11-2 = 11
1D8+8+4 = [5]+8+4 = 17

Celestial Brilliance: 1D6 = [6] = 6



Spoiler: Mini stats



Current AC: 27/14/27 while immobile (+ haste)
+4 against chaotic due shield of law
AC 30/17/30

When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2

Smites: 3/6

*HP 54/81
Saves: *
+3 vs poisons, spells and spell-likes
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
*Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism) = *14
Reflex*: +2+0+1+1 (haste) +2 (heroism) = *6
Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism) = *15

+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism*
Attack: +16/+11 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
with haste, it is +17/+17/+12
Damage: 1d8+8+4
Critical: 20/x3

*Active spells:*
14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
Consecrate gives +3 to turning check

70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
(cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)

7 days Celestial brilliance 35' emanation for damage with light reaching 70'
Undead creatures take 1d6 points of damage each round they are within the bright light.
Evil outsiders, as well as undead creatures that are specifically harmed by sunlight, take 2d6 points of damage each round in the bright light.

Shield of Law
SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.


*Turn undead*
Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)

*Smite:* +1 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)

*Spells*
6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
4/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
2/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
1/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)

Basic non-magic stats
AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 24 / 13 / 24
Initiative: 12


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR: troll damage: 33 = 27 magic, good +6 from celestial brilliance
> Smite hits with 36 for 27 damage
> Haste misses with 20
> Last attack misses with 11
> 
> brilliance adds additional 6 (again max!!  )
> Total damage taken by Maur so far 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Die, already, abomination!"
> Maur seethes at being held here by the troll while Tarrak rips through their weaker members and his current liege, lady Pandour.



Maur smite finally brings the undead wolftroll down. He crushes the monster's head with his first strike. The ordain champion has to step back to avoid getting crushed by the wolftroll falling off the wall onto the cave floor. Undead ichor oozes from the dead thing and it smells even worse.

Parts of the creature begin to disintegrate under the damaging light of Maur's gem. Without the _celestial brilliance_, the fight could have gone against him. Soon there isn't much left but decaying hide and ichor hissing on the stone floor.

*"YES!"* Aureus yells in approval.


----------



## Knightfall

"I can't hold her," Zephora yells. "I need help!"

"Wieland, go help her!" Lady Pendour orders the young soldier.

Wieland nods and moves to help try to save the woman hanging from the ledge of crevasse.

"No! Wieland, don't move!" Sir Ghal counterorders.

*"Too late,"* Tarrak laughs. *"Time to die, pup!"*

Tarrak reaches out with one hand and grabs Wieland by the throat. A putrid energy washes over the young guard and he screams in pain.

*"Wieland!"* Sir Ghal yells.

Lady Pendour looks on in horror as the life drains out of the the young guard. Tarrak's laughter fills the cave.

Somehow, Wieland manages to pull away from the ghast lord and move towards the two woman near the ledge. He is reeling, already sickened by the rook's cawing, He doesn't see the rook in the air near Zephora and flying creature swings its club at the young guard and connects, hard.

Somehow, Wieland manages to stay upright but he looks like he could topple over at any moment. Wieland grabs a hold of Annabel's other hand. "We will try to lift her together," Wieland gasps. Zephora nods. The two of them heave and mange to pull Annabel up over the ledge of the crevasse.

Wieland topples over in a heap with Annabel on top of him and Zephora.

"That was too close," the young warrior says.

Lady Pendour sighs in relief.

Ailward swings his ironwood staff as hard as he can at the rook that attacked him and the young battle sorcerer connects with the thing's head. It squawks in anger.









*OOC:*



Tarrak - AoO vs Wieland (melee touch attack - death touch): 1D20+12 = [9]+12 = 21
9D6 = [6, 5, 3, 2, 5, 1, 6, 4, 5] = 37 (hit)
Rook - AoO vs Wieland: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20 +1 = 21
1D6 = [5] = 5 +1 = 6 (hit)

Wieland - Strength Check (DC 18): 1D20+3+1 = [18]+3+1 = 22 -2 = 20 (success)
Ailward - Ironwood Quarterstaff: 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22 +2 (flanking) = 24
1D6+1 = [4]+1 = 5 (hit)


----------



## Knightfall

Henry finishes loading the crossbow and takes aim at the enemy wizard. The bolt is soon flying through the air towards the wizard but it misses and hits the stalagmite behind Galzadar.

Sir Ghal loses it and puts all he has into taking Tarrak down. He strikes with power but not precision, and the ghast lord easily avoids the knight's bastard sword. Sir Ghal screams in anger as he swings his blade.

Tarrak continues to laugh manically. The rooks echo his laughter.

The female dwarven fighter tries to cut down the rook in the air between her and Ailward. Her axe cuts part of its wing. Elle stabs out at the rook between her and Syndra and is pleased to see that she cuts the flying foe.









*OOC:*



Henry Hawtrey - +2 Heavy Crossbow: 1D20+13 = [8]+13 = 21
1D10+2 = [5]+2 = 7 (miss)
Dwarven Militia Fighter - Attack vs Rook (flanking but sickened): 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13
1D8+2 = [3]+2 = 5 (hit)
Elle Redding - Longsword (small) vs Rook (flanking): 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23
1D6 = [4] = 4 (hit)

Sir Ghal - Full Attack vs. Tarrak (6 point power attack): 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
1D20+10 = [7]+10 = 17
1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22 (all misses)

@Tellerian Hawke, Angus is up next! As he moves through the battlefield he takes two AoOs from two of the rooks but Tarrak used his AoO against Wieland. I will post those rolls on the OOC thread in a minute.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus spits in anger,* "Ah, so ye're thae blading lood-muthed sot what staenks say bad. Ae'm plazed t'maet ye. Ah be Angus Alexander McKillan, o'thae Clan MacKillan. Ae'm 'ere ta wape thaet smoog grain effin' yer face, an't' shoot yer trap far ye, oonce and fer'ale. Kaelin' th' lady wooz a mestek, ye oogly crabapple. Woon thaet'll cust ye yer unlaef. Ae'm the hand o' Meilikki's joostice!"



Spoiler: Translation



"Ah, so you're the bleeding loud-mouthed sot that stinks so bad. I'm pleased to meet you. I am Angus Alexander MacKillan, of the Clan MacKillan. I'm here to wipe that smug grin off of your face, and shut your trap for you, once and for all. Killing the lady was a mistake, you ugly crabapple. One that will cost you your unlife. I am the hand of Meilikki's justice!"



Angus takes a big swipe at the Ghast Lord, but his anger gets the best of him, and the cretin is able to sidestep the big blade.... this time.



Spoiler: Combat Data


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus spits in anger,* "Ah, so ye're thae blading lood-muthed sot what staenks say bad. Ae'm plazed t'maet ye. Ah be Angus Alexander McKillan, o'thae Clan MacKillan. Ae'm 'ere ta wape thaet smoog grain effin' yer face, an't' shoot yer trap far ye, oonce and fer'ale. Kaelin' th' lady wooz a mestek, ye oogly crabapple. Woon thaet'll cust ye yer unlaef. Ae'm the hand o' Meilikki's joostice!"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Translation
> 
> 
> 
> "Ah, so you're the bleeding loud-mouthed sot that stinks so bad. I'm pleased to meet you. I am Angus Alexander MacKillan, of the Clan MacKillan. I'm here to wipe that smug grin off of your face, and shut your trap for you, once and for all. Killing the lady was a mistake, you ugly crabapple. One that will cost you your unlife. I am the hand of Meilikki's justice!"
> 
> 
> 
> Angus takes a big swipe at the Ghast Lord, but his anger gets the best of him, and the cretin is able to sidestep the big blade.... this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Combat Data
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140407



Tarrak looks warily at Angus. Or maybe it's confusion.

*END OF ROUND FIVE*


----------



## JustinCase

With a stretch of his bat wing, Caerth directs the spell aimed at the wizard to harrass Tarrak instead. The spectral dinosaur jaws reappear next to the ghast lord and make a biting motion against it. They fail to grasp the undead, however.

Not wasting time, Caerth casts another spell, this time directed at the ghast hovering over Scarborax. Then the wildshaped druid motions for Screech to harrass that same target, hoping his owl friend understands him. 









*OOC:*


Move action: To redirect the _spiritjaws_ spell to Tarrak, as discussed in the OOC thread.
Spell attack: 1D20+6+3 = [5]+6+3 = 14 (miss)
Damage if applicable: 2D6 = [5, 3] = 8
Grapple check if applicable: 1D20+6+4 = [15]+6+4 = 25

Action: Cast _baleful polymorph_ at the ghast on Scarborax.
To overcome spell resistance: Another caster level check: 1D20+9 = [13]+9 = 22
Target has to make a Fortitude save (DC18) to avoid being polymorphed into a harmless white mouse. 

Can I direct Screech in this form? (If the spell is succesful, Screech will know what to do with a mouse.  )

Current stats:


Spoiler: Caerth



_Shaken:_ -2 attack, saving throws, skill checks, ability checks (not included below)



Spoiler: Wildshaped



Dire Bat shape:
AC 21
Str 17, Dex 22, Con 17
Fort 13, Ref 12, Will 12
Speed 40, fly 70 (Haste + medium armor)
Melee attack: +12/+7/+7 bite (1d8+4)


Non-wildshaped stats:

AC 19
HP 58/58
Fort 12, Ref 9, Will 12
Speed 40 (Haste + medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +13/+8/+8 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +13/+8/+8 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +12 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage; Haste means extra attack when using Full Attack action

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 2/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 32/32
AC 24
Fort 8, Ref 12, Will 7
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +13/+11 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel
Hide From Undead active until it attacks (or until after 90 minutes)


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> With a stretch of his bat wing, Caerth directs the spell aimed at the wizard to harrass Tarrak instead. The spectral dinosaur jaws reappear next to the ghast lord and make a biting motion against it. They fail to grasp the undead, however.
> 
> Not wasting time, Caerth casts another spell, this time directed at the ghast hovering over Scarborax. Then the wildshaped druid motions for Screech to harrass that same target, hoping his owl friend understands him.



Caerth casts his spell but is surprised when it has no effect on the ghast. It seems the nonliving thing is immune to being changed into a mouse.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Move action: To redirect the _spiritjaws_ spell to Tarrak, as discussed in the OOC thread.
> Spell attack: 1D20+6+3 = [5]+6+3 = 14 (miss)
> Damage if applicable: 2D6 = [5, 3] = 8
> Grapple check if applicable: 1D20+6+4 = [15]+6+4 = 25
> 
> Action: Cast _baleful polymorph_ at the ghast on Scarborax.
> To overcome spell resistance: Another caster level check: 1D20+9 = [13]+9 = 22
> Target has to make a Fortitude save (DC18) to avoid being polymorphed into a harmless white mouse.
> 
> Can I direct Screech in this form? (If the spell is successful, Screech will know what to do with a mouse.  )



*OOC:* Undead have immunity to any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects or is harmless). I'm assuming that since the spell couldn't work on the ghast that Caerth won't direct Screech towards the undead foe.


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:* Wrong thread.



Spoiler: DM Only



Crisenth - Ride check (control mount DC 20): 1D20+12 = [20]+12 = 32 Natural 20! So, a 42! That's going to give the bleak eagle another save with a +2 circumstance bonus added to its +2 racial bonus.

Bleak Eagle - Will save (+4 bonus) [DC 13]: 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23 (saves)
However, the bleak eagle is going to be shaken for 1D4-1 = [4]-1 = 3 rounds


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus looks up at the flying ghast with disdain. "Damn flying thing, I can still hit you!"

She aims her bow straight up and fires two arrows. The first sinks deep into the ghast's lower torso but the other shot just misses its right wing. The ghast hisses angrily 

She looks at Quinn and Phar, "We need to pincushion that thing!"


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

He nods in agreement as he draws and shoots an arrow then another and a third, as the Haste continues to aid him

[move] 5 feet diagonally to North East, activate sash fire shield [swift action] and shoot bow 3 times [+15/+10/+15] full attack round
Mathey stuff:
da big battle: 1D20+15 = [18]+15 = 33;1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19;1D20+15 = [2]+15 = 17
da big battle: 1D8+6 = [3]+6 = 9;1D8+6 = [6]+6 = 12;1D8+6 = [3]+6 = 9

Quinn's combat stats:
Hp: 113/113 depends on if chaos hammer beat the sr 25 or not .. .. ..
AC: [27] +1 [haste]; +4 [deflection]; +3 [natural]; +5 [breastplate]; +2 [magic]; +2 [dex]
fort: [+13] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +3 [con]; +1 [cloak]
ref: [+13] +1 [haste]; +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [dex]; +1 [cloak]
will: [+12] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [wis]; +1 [cloak]
SR vs chaotic spell or caster: 25
energy resistance: fire 5 [red sash]

BAB: [+15] +9 [class]; +4 [str]; +1 [haste]; +1 [moral]
dam: +1 [conviction] +1 [bard song]
[/spoiler]


Spoiler: Weapon



Longbow +1 att; 1d8 +5 dam
+1 composite +4; threat range: 20 [x3]

bastard sword +1 att; 1d10-1 dam
mwk, alchem silver; threat range: 19-20 [x2]

Cruel Justice, Scimitar +1 att; 1d6+1 dam
(Adamantine/Intelligent/Keen); threat range: 15 - 20 [x2]

Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1
threat range: 20 [x2]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I'm a little confused on the height of the target. If within 30' then add one to attacks and damage rolls
Bow shots and damage: 1D20+9 = [11]+9 = 20
1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9
1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15
1D8+1 = [1]+1 = 2
1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25
1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7


Phar nods at Aureus and unlimbers his elven bow and sends three of his arrows whistling at the flying Ghast. His aim wasn't perfect, but maybe true enough...


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> OOC: I'm a little confused on the height of the target. If within 30' then add one to attacks and damage rolls
> Bow shots and damage: 1D20+9 = [11]+9 = 20
> 1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9
> 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15
> 1D8+1 = [1]+1 = 2
> 1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25
> 1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7
> 
> Phar nods at Aureus and unlimbers his elven bow and sends three of his arrows whistling at the flying Ghast. His aim wasn't perfect, but maybe true enough...



*OOC:* The flying ghast is 40 feet up in the air. However, Phar is further up the slope, so I'd say he's in point blank range, but the revised 21 and 16 are still misses. The 26 is a hit.

The first two shots miss the flying ghast. The first shot comes close but close enough. The third shot finds its mark and tears through the ghast's bat-like wing. The ghast seems to waver in the air, but it doesn't fall.



Spoiler: DM Only



Omen flies forward 10 feet in _gaseous form_.


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak looks at the foes gathered round him and decides that there too many blades aimed directly at him. He moves back 10 feet. Those around him lash out as he moves. Sir Ghal hits the ghast lord hard! Lady Pendour, however, fumbles her blade and drops it on the floor of the cave. It slides away from her down past Angus to stop underneath one of the flying rooks.

Tarrak looks at her with an evil stare and laughs. He isn't paying attention and Zephora manages to lash out at the ghast lord and hit it from her knees after picking up her blade lying beside her.

*"What?"* Tarrak turns towards the woman like he's going to attack her but the ghast lord controls himself and casts a spell instead. Tarrak undoes some but not all of the damage it just suffered. Then he motions to the rooks and then points down the slope toward Henry and Maur. *"Go! Kill the dwarf! Destroy that light!"*









*OOC:*



Tarrak moves up the slope 10 feet. This costs him 20 feet of movement. Angus, Sir Ghal, and Lady Pendour all get AoOs. I'm not sure if Zephora  gets one while prone. I'm going to roll for her anyway... holy moly! I got a Natural 20 for her! 

But, not a crit. 

Sir Ghal - AoO vs Tarrak: 1D20+16 = [17]+16 = 33
1D10+9 = [8]+9 = 17 (hit)

Lady Pendour - AoO vs Tarrak: 1D20+9 = [1]+9 = 10
1D6+1 = [6]+1 = 7 (critical miss)
Lady Pendour - Dexterity check (DC 10): 1D20 = [2] = 2 (drops her rapier)

Zephora Chyrche - AoO vs Tarrak: 1D20+6-4 = [20]+6-4 = 22
1D8+2 = [6]+2 = 8 (critical threat)
Zephora Chyrche - Confirm Critical: 1D20+6-4 = [16]+6-4 = 18
1D8+2 = [6]+2 = 8 (not a crit)

Tarrak - Heal Undead: 4D8+9 = [7, 1, 3, 5]+9 = 25

Will post attacks for the rooks and the AoOs against some of them on the OOC thread. @Tellerian Hawke, Angus get's an AoO vs Tarrak.


----------



## Knightfall

The bulk of the rooks fly down the cave towards Maur and his shining light from the gem. Two of the rooks take strikes from Ailward, Syndra, "Gala" Elle, and the female dwarf fighter. The one between Ailward and the dwarf goes down in a pile of feathers and blood. Four of them get through and three try to take down Henry first, and one of them gets in a lucky shot against the seasoned wilderness rogue.

"Blasted rats with wings!"

One of them tries to hit Maur but to no avail. Two others attack Sir Ghal and Angus instead, trying to distract them from Tarrak. The other grounded rook swings its club at Lady Pendour but it is a poor strike.

The flying monstrous ghast flies forward and manages to stay high enough to stay out of Maur's damaging light, as it moves forward, it begins to descend until it lands just in front of Tarrak next to Lady Pendour.

*"Ah, Phre, my dear, you finally have arrived,"* the ghast lord says. *"Kill the centaur, if you can."*

"Yes, my lord," the female monstrous ghasts says.

Lady Pendour stands without her weapon. She looks like she's going to flee and she looks at Sir Ghal.

"Do not move, my lady," the knight says. "Keep that shield in front of you."

She nods and holds the shield up in between her and the two ghasts.









*OOC:*



The monstrous ghast double moves through the air and then lands. Angus, Sir Ghal, Lady Pendour, and Zephora must all save vs. the monstrous ghast's stench (DC 19). If Angus and Lady Pendour fail their saves, the time they are sickened for is extended not worsened. Rolls to be added to the OOC thread.

Note that the ghast isn't out of range of Quinn's bow shots, but he is now to be considered to be firing into melee (-4).


----------



## Knightfall

*"Galzadar, do it now!"* Tarrak orders the elf wizard.

"I thought you wanted to toy with them for a while," Galzadar replies.

*"Just kill some of them!"* The ghast lord orders. *"And don't hit the rooks."*

"That won't be possible with this spell, my lord," the elf replies.

*"Do it anyway,"* Tarrak commands with a laugh. *"I tire of these buzzing gnats!"*

The rook nearest to Tarrak squawks in fear. *"No, no, no!"*

The elf pulls another scroll from his case and casts one of the spells on it. When he finishes, a bank of yellowish-green fog spreads across the floor of the cave just behind Angus









*OOC:*



Galzadar the Fallen - Caster Level Check for Cloudkill spell on scroll (DC 10): 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22 (success)

The enemy elf successfull cast cloudkill, which has a 20-ft. radius spread that is 20 feet high. Any living creature with 3 or fewer HD (no save). A living creature with 4 to 6 HD is allowed a save to avoid death, but even on a successful Fortitude save (DC 21), they take 1d4 Constitution damage each round on Galzadar's turn as long as they remain in the cloud (but see below for how the _cloudkill_ reacts to the terrain). A living creature with more than 6 HD takes 1d4 Constitution damage each round on Galzader's turn, but a successful DC 21 Fortitude save halves the Con damage (min. 1?).

Con Damage from Cloudkill spell (two rounds only): 1D4 = [3] = 3
1D4 = [1] = 1 (3 Con damage in this round and 1 Con damage in the next round)

Spell resistance does not apply.

It encompasses Maur, Quinn, and Phar, as well as all the rooks around Maur. It also affects all these NPCs: Ailward (5 HD), Benedict (1 HD), Henry (8 HD), Meridith (5 HD), Samantha (1 HD), Syndra (3 HD), the female militia soldier (3 HD), and the male militia fighter (1HD). Benedict, Samantha, Syndra, and the two members of the militia automatically die. I will roll the saves for the NPCs on the OOC thread.

Angus, Caerth, and Aureus aren't hit by the _cloudkill_.

The vapors near Angus will sink down into the crevasses by the end of this round. The vapors near Aureus won't completely sink down into the crevasses until just before Galzadar's turn in the next round. After that, the cloudkill vapors will only be in the crevasses.


----------



## Knightfall

Maur watches as the vapors from the _cloudkill_ spell end Meridith's young life, at his feet. He can hear others dying in the deadly magical vapors and the laughter of the ghast lord.

*"You evil bastard!"* It is Sir Ghal's voice.


----------



## Knightfall

At the same time, Angus and Caerth hear screams from within the deadly vapors. Caerth watches the horror from his perch on the ceiling. The flying ghast come close enough to him for the wild shaped druid to strike at the undead creature.

Angus stands just beyond the edge of the misty yellow death. Tarrak laughs. Sir Ghal yells at the elven wizard. The centaur hears the druid, Syndra, cry out in pain.

Then Angus's hear's Benedict's rasping voice... "I'll be with you soon, my love."

Tarrak's laughter resounds through the cave.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> He nods in agreement as he draws and shoots an arrow then another and a third, as the Haste continues to aid him
> 
> [move] 5 feet diagonally to North East, activate sash fire shield [swift action] and shoot bow 3 times [+15/+10/+15] full attack round
> Mathey stuff:
> da big battle: 1D20+15 = [18]+15 = 33;1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19;1D20+15 = [2]+15 = 17
> da big battle: 1D8+6 = [3]+6 = 9;1D8+6 = [6]+6 = 12;1D8+6 = [3]+6 = 9
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Weapon
> 
> 
> 
> Longbow +1 att; 1d8 +5 dam
> +1 composite +4; threat range: 20 [x3]



Quinn tracks the flying ghast as it wings its way towards the other side of the battlefield. he watches it land near Tarrak behind a stalagmite and then the damn elf casts a deadly fog that encompasses Quinn. It fills all the space in between him and Angus. He gasps in pain as he fires his shot at where he knows the monstrous ghast flapped to and is pleasantly surprised when it hits the thing, although he can't see it.

Then, his mind is all about his burning lungs!









*OOC:*


Firing into melee after flying ghast double moves and lands near Tarrak. It has +4 AC for cover.
1D20+15 = [18]+15 = 33 -4 = 29 (hit)
1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19 -4 = 15 (miss)
1D20+15 = [2]+15 = 17 -4 = 13 (miss)

Quinn - 20% miss chance due to cloudkill spell: 1D100 = [95] = 95 (still a hit!)

Make a Fortitude save for Quinn: DC 21. If successful, Quinn only takes 1 point of Con damage this round and 1 point next round. If the save fails, he takes 4 points of Con damage over two rounds.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> Make a Fortitude save for Quinn: DC 21. If successful, Quinn only takes 1 point of Con damage this round and 1 point next round. If the save fails, he takes 4 points of Con damage over two rounds.
> [/OOC]



Fort save:

Fort save: 1D20+13 = [20]+13 = 33









*OOC:*


coulda used that against the flying ghast.







stat update:
Quinn's combat stats:
Hp: 113/113*[1* depends on if chaos hammer beat the sr 25 or not .. .. ..
AC: [27] +1 [haste]; +4 [deflection]; +3 [natural]; +5 [breastplate]; +2 [magic]; +2 [dex]
fort: [+13] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +3 [con]; +1 [cloak]
ref: [+13] +1 [haste]; +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [dex]; +1 [cloak]
will: [+12] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [wis]; +1 [cloak]
SR vs chaotic spell or caster: 25
energy resistance: fire 5 [red sash]

**con damage from cloudkill: -1 con [16->15] -1 to a few things:
[*1] HP total: 105 [-9 from cloud kill]
[*2] fort saves [+12] [-1 from cloud  kill]

BAB: [+15] +9 [class]; +4 [str]; +1 [haste]; +1 [moral]
dam: +1 [conviction] +1 [bard song]


Longbow +1 att; 1d8 +5 dam
+1 composite +4; threat range: 20 [x3]

bastard sword +1 att; 1d10-1 dam
mwk, alchem silver; threat range: 19-20 [x2]

Cruel Justice, Scimitar +1 att; 1d6+1 dam
(Adamantine/Intelligent/Keen); threat range: 15 - 20 [x2]

Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1
threat range: 20 [x2]


----------



## Neurotic

Maur moves uphill murmuring something to himself.
On one hand, allies falling like flies clears the terrain. On the other, if they win, but no one returns what's the point.

These rooks and apprentices might be something the militia can handle if they were on the ground and the stink has to go. He calls great columns of air, such as occasionally form in great caves of the Underdark pushing everything and everyone down. Hopefully it will be more enemies than allies.

Using his connection to Moradin the All-Father, he calls forth the weapon from his halls, but it is foiled by spell resistance. He curses his lack of foresight and lack of dispelling magics. _"__How many could I have saved if the enemy got dispelled? But casting was never my strong suit!"_



Spoiler: Saves and SR



Save vs cloudkill: 1D20+18 = [17]+18 = 35

SR vs elf (spirit weapon; downdraft): 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20; 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18

Downdraft SR going from top left to the right and down: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27
1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9
1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25
1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25

Assuming 25 SR and referencing the map in OOC
rook in 2nd row affected
ghoul on the sorcerer affected
apprentice to Tarraks right affected

Celestial brilliance (elf, Phre, ghoul, Tarrak): 1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24
1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19
1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20
1D20+7 = [7]+7 = 14
- useless





Spoiler: Actions



Celestial brilliance: 1D6 = [4] = 4
I forgot last round 
OA vs rook; damage: 1D20+17 = [19]+17 = 36; 1D8+8+4 = [2]+8+4 = 14
Good rolls wasted on mooks! 


Move: 20'
Cast: Downdraft
Quickcast: Spiritual weapon domain spell on the elf (rapid spontaneous casting of Ordained champion) - unfortunately dispelled by SR (says so in the spell description)





Spoiler: Mini stats



Current AC: 27/14/27 while immobile (+ haste)
+4 against the chaotic due shield of law
AC 30/17/30

When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2

Smites: 3/6

*HP 54/81
Saves: *
+3 vs poisons, spells and spell-likes
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
*Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism) = *14
Reflex*: +2+0+1+1 (haste) +2 (heroism) = *6
Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism) = *15

+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism*
Attack: +16/+11 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
with haste, it is +17/+17/+12
Damage: 1d8+8+4
Critical: 20/x3

*Active spells:*
14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
Consecrate gives +3 to turning check

70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
(cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)

7 days Celestial brilliance 35' emanation for damage with light reaching 70'
Undead creatures take 1d6 points of damage each round they are within the bright light.
Evil outsiders, as well as undead creatures that are specifically harmed by sunlight, take 2d6 points of damage each round in the bright light.

Shield of Law
SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.


*Turn undead*
Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)

*Smite:* +1 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)

*Spells*
6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
4/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
1/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
1/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)

Basic non-magic stats
AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 24 / 13 / 24
Initiative: 12


----------



## Knightfall

Wieland barely has the strength to pick himself off the ground. He is ragged. He looks for his sickle. He dropped it somewhere nearby. He hopes it didn't go over the edge into the crevasse.

*"Wieland, get out of here!"* a voice yells at him. *"Take the others with you! These foes are too strong for you!"*

It takes him a moment to recognize Sir Ghal's voice. He looks back towards his commander and can see that many of his friends have fallen. He urges Annabel and Zephora to get up and run for the cave entrance. Annabel refuses to get up and move. The _fear_ has her pinned to the ground. Zephora nods.

Ailward picks himself up off the ground and is thankful that there aren't any enemies nearby. While he knows it likely won't do much damage to the Ghast Lord, he aims and fires a _disrupt undead_ spell towards Tarrak. The ray of positive energy misses the ghast lord by inches.

"Blast it!" The battle sorcerer curses.

Henry moves up the slope to stand next to Maur. He turns and fires his crossbow at the nearest rook. The bolt catches the rook in the leg and it yelps in pain.









*OOC:*



Wieland gets up from being prone (move action), and then move 10 feet up the slope (two diagonals) away from the fight.

Ailward gets up from being prone (move action)
Ailward - Disrupt Undead (ray spell): 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16
1D6 = [2] = 2 (miss)

Henry Hawtrey - +2 Heavy Crossbow: 1D20+13 = [17]+13 = 30
1D10+2 = [2]+2 = 4 (hit)


----------



## Knightfall

Sir Ghal looks towards Tarrak with frustration. He won't be able to go around the foes in front of him without risking the edge of the crevasse. Instead, he takes his frustration out on the prone rook in front of him. He is surprised that it take all three strikes to kill the creature. It was obviously tougher than an average rook.









*OOC:*



Sir Ghal - +2 bastard sword: 1D20+16 = [4]+16 = 20
1D20+16 = [1]+16 = 17
1D20+11 = [20]+11 = 31 (two hits and one critical threat!)
Sir Ghal - Confirm critical vs Rook: 1D20+11 = [16]+11 = 27 (confirmed)

Sir Ghal - Damage vs Rook: 1D10+9 = [4]+9 = 13
1D10+9 = [3]+9 = 12
2D10+18 = [3, 4]+18 = 25


----------



## Knightfall

The ghast scrambles to its feet and Scarborax stabs out with his spear. He hits the undead, yet the creature doesn't fall. It counterattacks and Scarborax is hit again and falls unconscious.

Frustrated by her position in the battle, the female dwarf rushes to help Sir Ghal and Angus. She moves past the halfling Gala of Inanna and Angus, but fails to realize just how dangerous the monstrous ghast is truly. It lashes out at her with the morningstar clutched in its talons and the female dwarf goes down on top of the dead rook that Sir Ghal killed seconds before.

Angus can see the female ghast in front of him was once some sort of draconic beast in life. It wields a dangerous-looking morningstar and has the look of a warrior. The undead things bat-like wings already proved this isn't some ordinary ghast, but the weapon it wields is deadly in its clawed hands. The Harqualian centaur must kill it quickly.

*OOC:* @Tellerian Hawke, Angus is up!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: Angus Combat Modifiers












Spoiler: Combat Data







Angus hits AC 28 for 14 pts. damage.
Angus hits AC 29 for 15 pts. damage.



*Angus sneers at the wicked foe in front of him,* "Aevale Wetch, ye're noot loong fer this world; ye're in ma way, an' aye nade t' gate oe'r thar t'yer maester, soze a'kin poot 'em doon fer a daert nop. Soze ae'm gessin' ye'll gate to goon afore 'em t' paeve th' way. Hair ye goo, 'aeve a liddle o' Meilikki's Joostice, ye wulkin' abomination!"

Angus is not ashamed to hit his opponent while she's down; to Angus, she is not a living being. She deserves no respect, nor mercy, nor pity. All that she deserves is a swift destruction, and a clear, unfettered path straight to the Nine Hells. Angus brings his big clan sword down on the ghast twice, hitting her HARD, despite being sickened by the stench in the air.









*OOC:*



Angus hits AC 28 for 14 pts. damage.
Angus hits AC 29 for 15 pts. damage.
If both are hits, she takes a total of 29 pts. of damage.







As Angus is meeting the gaze of the Monstrous Ghast with his own death glare, born of a fury rarely seen among his kind, he notices that she has a *phylactery on her head.* ~I've heard tale of those things. That's the source of her power! Tarrak seems to have one, too! They need to be destroyed!~

*Angus warns,* "Sir Ghal, faeste yer oyes on'is oogly hade! That aes a' phylactery! Ye moost daystroy et! Thaese one 'as un, too!"



Spoiler: Translation



"Evil witch, you're not long for this world; you're in my way, and I need to get over there to your master, so I can put him down for a dirt nap. So I'm guessing you'll get to go on before him to pave the way. Here ya go, have a little of Meilikki's Justice, you walking abomination!"

"Sir Ghal, feast your eyes on his ugly head! That is a phylactery! You must destroy it! This one has one, too!"


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus sneers at the wicked foe in front of him,* "Aevale Wetch, ye're noot loong fer this world; ye're in ma way, an' aye nade t' gate oe'r thar t'yer maester, soze a'kin poot 'em doon fer a daert nop. Soze ae'm gessin' ye'll gate to goon afore 'em t' paeve th' way. Hair ye goo, 'aeve a liddle o' Meilikki's Joostice, ye wulkin' abomination!"
> 
> Angus is not ashamed to hit his opponent while she's down; to Angus, she is not a living being. She deserves no respect, nor mercy, nor pity. All that she deserves is a swift destruction, and a clear, unfettered path straight to the Nine Hells. Angus brings his big clan sword down on the ghast twice, hitting her HARD, despite being sickened by the stench in the air.



The monstrous undead reels under Angus's onslaught and the centaur range can tell the thing is close to being destroyed...



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> As Angus is meeting the gaze of the Monstrous Ghast with his own death glare, born of a fury rarely seen among his kind, he notices that she has a *phylactery on her head.* ~I've heard tale of those things. That's the source of her power! Tarrak seems to have one, too! They need to be destroyed!~
> 
> *Angus warns,* "Sir Ghal, faeste yer oyes on'is oogly hade! That aes a' phylactery! Ye moost daystroy et! Thaese one 'as un, too!"



Sir Ghal listens to Angus's words and tries to figure out what the centaur means. Only when Angus points to his own forehead does the knight seem to understand what centaur ranger means.

Zephora risks getting to her feet. She needs to get away from the ghast lord and try to convince Annabel to do the same. She knows she was lucky to hit the undead abomination even once. As she gets up and tries to move, Tarrak strikes out at her with all his fury. the Star Arm, _Azurak_, slams into her back and the young fighter goes down in a heap.

*"Damn you!"* Lady Pendour screams in anger.









*OOC:*



Tarrak - AoO vs Zephora: 1D20+15 = [7]+15 = 22
1D12+6 = [10]+6 = 16 (hit)






*END OF ROUND SIX*


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

*OOC:*


In case I am not near my computer at the right time, I am posting Quinn's attack now







Quinn is not effective with ranged combat, so he leaves the work of that to Phar and Aureus. He shoulders his bow and draws the bastard sword in both hands while moving to the downed rook. 


Spoiler: Math



power attack -5 from attack, +10 damage
da big battle: 1D20+11 = [10]+11 = 21
da big battle: 1D10+5 = [8]+5 = 13 +10 for power attack
23 damage


Quinn's combat stats:
Hp: 113/113*[1*] 
AC: [27] +1 [haste]; +4 [deflection]; +3 [natural]; +5 [breastplate]; +2 [magic]; +2 [dex]
AC vs AOO: 31 [feat Mobility]
fort: [+13] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +3 [con]; +1 [cloak]
ref: [+13] +1 [haste]; +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [dex]; +1 [cloak]
will: [+12] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [wis]; +1 [cloak]
SR vs chaotic spell or caster: 25
energy resistance: fire 5 [red sash]

**con damage from cloudkill: -1 con [16->15] -1 to a few things:
[*1] HP total: 105 [-9 from cloud kill]
[*2] fort saves [+12] [-1 from cloud  kill]

BAB: [+15] +9 [class]; +4 [str]; +1 [haste]; +1 [moral]
dam: +1 [conviction] +1 [bard song]


Longbow +1 att; 1d8 +5 dam
+1 composite +4; threat range: 20 [x3]

bastard sword +1 att; 1d10 -1 dam +4
mwk, alchem silver; threat range: 19-20 [x2]

Cruel Justice, Scimitar +1 att; 1d6+1 dam
(Adamantine/Intelligent/Keen); threat range: 15 - 20 [x2]

Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1
threat range: 20 [x2]


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth takes off from the stalagtite he was clinging on to, only to drop a few meters because of the magical downdraft. He skillfully swoops lower with the wind, then continues flying toward the plateau where the elf wizard is, finding a hanging stalagtite above Galzadar. He makes sure to keep the elven wizard in his sights, and a straight line from him.

His owl friend Screech likewise has no difficulty navigating the sudden draft as it follows the dire bat. Caerth attempts to point out what he suspects is the wizard's familiar, then starts casting again.

A big sphere of flame appears directly behind Galzadar and it rolls towards the wizard, bumping into him without much force but with hot flames looking to burn what they can.









*OOC:*


Fly to somewhere near Galzadar, then cast Flaming Sphere to harrass the elf wizard. I _think _SR does not help, because it's just a fire.
Fire damage: 2D6 = [4, 4] = 8 (Reflex negates)

Is it possible to direct Screech now? Making a Handle Animal check if needed:
Handle Animal: 1D20+12 = [16]+12 = 28

Also, a Spellcraft check to see what spells Galzadar has active:
Spellcraft: 1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth takes off from the stalagtite he was clinging on to, only to drop a few meters because of the magical downdraft. He skillfully swoops lower with the wind, then continues flying toward the plateau where the elf wizard is, finding a hanging stalagtite above Galzadar. He makes sure to keep the elven wizard in his sights, and a straight line from him.
> 
> His owl friend Screech likewise has no difficulty navigating the sudden draft as it follows the dire bat. Caerth attempts to point out what he suspects is the wizard's familiar, then starts casting again.
> 
> A big sphere of flame appears directly behind Galzadar and it rolls towards the wizard, bumping into him without much force but with hot flames looking to burn what they can.



Caerth easily finds a stalactite to hang from and screech wings his way towards the elf and his unnatural-looking familiar. Caerth's spell whooshes into fiery existence behind Galzadar, but the elf wizard doesn't seem concerned. However, the winged familiar looks at the ball of flame with interest. It points to Caerth in his dire bat form and chatters to his master in a language Caerth doesn't understand.

"Yes, I see him," Galzadar says in Common. "His spells have not hurt me yet, so, no, I'm not worried." He points to Maur. "That dwarf is more concerning to me. If you want to do something about the druid and his owlish friend, by all means go ahead."

As Caerth direct the _flaming sphere_ at the elf wizard, the flames do not penetrate the globe surrounding Galzadar.

*OOC:* Note that the spell isn't prevented from from being cast successfully, it just doesn't affect the elf wizard due to the magical globe protecting him. Does Caerth have _dispel magic_ prepared?



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is it possible to direct Screech now? Making a Handle Animal check if needed:
> Handle Animal: 1D20+12 = [16]+12 = 28



*OOC:* That check is more than high enough. Is Screech going after the wizard's familiar or is he going to try to get in the wizard's face? You have a special enhancement spell on Screech, right? Since it is on Screech and not being cast at Galazdar, SR might not apply, but it will depend on the spell. (I'm not completely sure.) If Screech is going to attack the familiar, go ahead and roll a single attack for the Screech against the tiny demon.


----------



## Knightfall

Angus is the first to see the bleak eagle flying back towards the cave entrance. Whatever fear was gripping it seems to be gone. It makes a screeching sound and swoops in 30 feet above the cave floor. It doesn't reach the front line of the PCs allies, but its rider doesn't wait for it to get any closer.

The man leaps from the saddle on the magical beast and _feather falls_ to the floor of the cave. It isn't very graceful, and he nearly gets his foot stuck in the saddles stirrup. He lands safely, regardless. He raises his magical javelin and aims towards Lady Pendour. He throws it a moment before anyone can warn her. The throw is a bit clumsy in the air and flies high above the battle. It soon begins to circle back towards the cultist.

*"Crisenth, do not attack her again,"* Tarrak orders. *"She is mine to kill!"*

"Then why have you not done so, my lord?" The man asks the ghast lord without fear. "Do not let your _passions_ cause you to underestimate that woman's champion and allies. Galzadar's apprentice informed us how easily they defeated Hirasean and the others and that they would be waiting for us here."

*"Do not question me, Confessor!"*

*"I serve Malotoch, Tarrak! As do you! Do not forget that!"* Crisenth chastises the ghast lord. "You... are not a god."

*"Not yet,"* Tarrak replies while glaring at Lady Pendour.









*OOC:*


Crisenth - Ride check (Fast Dismount as a Free Action - DC 20): 1D20+12 = [2]+12 = 14 (fails) | Must fast dismount as a move action
Crisenth - Unique Magical Javelin: 1D20+12 = [5]+12 = 17 - 4 = 13 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus see the bleak eagle returning and watches the rider jump off and feather fall to the ground. "Damn, can they all do that," she mutters as she takes aim at one of the flying rooks next to Phar that looks like it won't be able to fly much longer. "Time to take out these flying pests."

Her first shot is deflected by a wind gust from behind her but the second arrow sinks into the rook's wing. It squawks in pain and is forced from the air. It lands on the edge of the crevasse and manages to keep from falling into the deep crevasse.

"Stupid wind," Aureus glances behind her. She catches a glimpse of something floating in the air in the larger cavern. It is misty and hangs 10 feet over the cavern floor. Then, it moves through the air like a wispy apparition. Aureus can see it clearly as it stops near a large stalagmite. "What the hell is that?"

She points at the 'thing' and tries to get Quinn and Phar's attention. "There is something coming towards us! It looks like a cloud or a mist!"

There is a feminine cackling that reaches the hutaakan rogue's ears. "V-v- vampire?" She asks Phar, looking very concerned.









*OOC:*



Aureus - +3 Composite Longbow: 1D20+14 = [7]+14 = 21
1D20+9 = [1]+9 = 10 (one hit)
Aureus - Damage to Rook: 1D8+4 = [2]+4 = 6

Rook - Balance check (DC 7): 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11 (success)

@Scotley, Phar is up next! Note that there is one rook threatening Phar at the moment. There are two ten feet away -- one is on the floor of the cave (with +4 to AC from cover from a stalagmite) while the other is flying. There is a fourth fifteen feet away from him.

Make a Knowledge (arcana) check and/or Knowledge (religion) check.


----------



## JustinCase

*OOC:*




Knightfall said:


> *OOC:* Note that the spell isn't prevented from from being cast successfully, it just doesn't affect the elf wizard due to the magical globe protecting him. Does Caerth have _dispel magic_ prepared?




No, unfortunately. But Caerth is more battle-ready than your average druid… 



> *OOC:* That check is more than high enough. Is Screech going after the wizard's familiar or is he going to try to get in the wizard's face? You have a special enhancement spell on Screech, right? Since it is on Screech and not being cast at Galazdar, SR might not apply, but it will depend on the spell. (I'm not completely sure.) If Screech is going to attack the familiar, go ahead and roll a single attack for the Screech against the tiny demon.




Screech goes after the familiar! Pet fight. 

The Hide From Undead spell won’t help, but its Distracting Attack and Flyby Attack abilities will. And Magic Fang!

Screech attack: 1D20+13+1 = [4]+13+1 = 18
1D4+1= [3]+1 = 4


----------



## Knightfall

Screech wings towards the little flying demon while avoiding its master and lashes out with its talons. The elf's familiar is, at first, surprised by the incoming bird's bravery and then annoyed. It easily evades the owl's attack.









*OOC:*


I've added Screech and elf's familiar to the Initiative order. The top of the order now says Caerth and Screech unless you want Caerth's owl companion to have its own initiative.

I've rolled for the demon familiar. I'm going to rule it didn't take any actions this round.
Demon Familiar - Initiative: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27


----------



## Scotley

OOC:
Fort Save: 1D20+5  = [5]+5 = 10

knowledge arcana and religion: 1D20+19 = [2]+19 = 21
1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14

scorching ray: 1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11
4D6 = [6, 4, 5, 5] = 20
1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25
4D6 = [1, 5, 5, 5] = 16


The elf coughs on the choking vapors and looks visably weakened. But he remains resolute and steps back from the Rook to unleash a spell of his own. His voice remains strong as he says the arcane words and he gestures at the Rook before him and the next closest one. Rays of scorching heat lance forth at the Rooks. He then tries to turn his attention to the mist pointed out by Aureus.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> OOC:
> Fort Save: 1D20+5  = [5]+5 = 10
> 
> scorching ray: 1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11
> 4D6 = [6, 4, 5, 5] = 20
> 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25
> 4D6 = [1, 5, 5, 5] = 16



*OOC:* See my post in the OOC thread for some conclusions that Phar makes before he casts his _scorching ray_ spell.



Scotley said:


> The elf coughs on the choking vapors and looks visibly weakened. But he remains resolute and steps back from the Rook to unleash a spell of his own. His voice remains strong as he says the arcane words and he gestures at the Rook before him and the next closest one. Rays of scorching heat lance forth at the Rooks. He then tries to turn his attention to the mist pointed out by Aureus.



The magical rays scorch the two rooks. The first rook screeches in pain and then tumbles over the edge of the crevasse and a sure death below. The second ray punches a hole through the second rooks chest. It is dead before it tumbles over the side of the crevasse.

Phar looks out towards where Aureus is pointing. Phar immediately knows what it is that he's looking at, and it's not the misty form of a vampire. More than likely the other Malotoch priestess, or someone else, has cast gaseous form. Phar knows that in that form, the person's movement is limited, but whoever it is will be over the spike stones soon.


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak moves up the slope and then steps in behind a stalagmite. Then, there is a wave deathly energy that pour out from the ghast lord. It radiates out from the undead creature Angus watches as Tarrak, the monstrous ghast, and the other ghast all have some of the damage done to them reversed.









*OOC:*



Tarrak moves up the slope 5 feet (costing two squares) and 5 feet diagonally west. Lady Pendour is unarmed, so she doesn't get an AoO on Tarrak. The other NPCs near him are either cowering or dying. Angus is not close enough to get an AoO since he only threatens 5 feet, not 10 feet.

Tarrak - Deathly Aura (Number of Rounds and Damage Healed): 2D4 = [1, 2] = 3
2D8+9 = [4, 5]+9 = 18
Tarrak's deathly aura last for three rounds (including round 7) and heals 2d8+9 damage per round to up to 9 undead within 30 feet of the ghast lord (including Tarrak). Note that this aura only affects the undead. It does not heal Tarrak's living allies or damage any living foe.



Spoiler: Deathly Aura



*Deathly Aura (Su)* Up to nine undead (including Tarrak) within 30 feet of the ghast lord are healed by his deathly aura, if damaged. Extra hit points gained above an undead’s maximum are lost; the undead does not gain temporary hit points. If the undead creature has full hit points, it instead gains a +2 profane bonus on its attack and damage rolls. If the undead creature is down by even one hp on Tarrak’s turn, it doesn’t gain this effect in a round.

The profane healing is similar to a _mass inflict moderate wounds_ cast by a cleric of 9th-level (2d8+9). Unlike _mass inflict moderate wounds_, this ability doesn’t hurt living creatures; it only heals undead. Tarrak can activate this ability as a standard action, and the aura remains in place for 2d4 rounds. This is a supernatural ability.


----------



## Knightfall

The grounded rook near Quinn hops down the slope and tries to hit the tough fighter with its club. It is a clumsy strike. The flying rook next to it, banks around to attack Henry with its club but it, too, is a clumsy strike. The grounded rook next to Lady Pendour takes a swipe at Angus with its club but the blow only hits the cave floor.

Sir Ghal watches as the other rook pushed down into the crevasse by Maur's spell flies back up out of the deep depression and rises 30 feet into the air. It looks very angry.

The monstrous ghast, Phre, doesn't even try to get up. The lithe undead strikes out from the floor of the cave at Angus. Phre screams a curse at the centaur as she tries to smite Angus with her first strike. Her position on the cave floor almost causes her to lose her morningstar, but she barely hangs on to it. She regrips the weapon properly and smashes it against Angus's lower torso near his front hooves.









*OOC:*



Phreonsheth - Full Attack while Prone (smite on first strike): 1D20+23-4 = [2]+23-4 = 21; 1D8+15 = [3]+15 = 18
1D20+12-4 = [19]+12-4 = 27; 1D8+11 = [2]+11 = 13

Almost rolled a one on the smite attack (a miss), but I believe the second attack is a hit. Angus is very lucky, but he still takes 13 points of damage if 27 does hit. I will confirm on the OOC thread.


----------



## Knightfall

Lady Pendour watches as the ghast near her strikes out at Angus and hits the centaur. Fear begins to grip her heart and her feet force her to move away from these foes. She carefully moves away from the ghast but risks a strike from the rook next to her. The _slowed_ rook can only watch her flee away from its claws. She comes to a stop near Maur but stays back from the rook attacking Henry.

*OOC:* Lady Pendour withdraws 40 feet down the slope. I'm assuming the slowed rook cannot make an AoO against her since it has already acted this round.


----------



## Knightfall

Galzadar watches with anger as Screech tries to hurt his familiar. While he knows it is unlikely the owl will be able to hurt Eutharic, it might be best to give the quasit something to do. Galzadar looks up at Caerth in his dire bat form. Perhaps the Eutharic is right. This foe is to dangerous to ignore. The wizard pulls a wand from his belt, activates it with an elvish word, and taps the wand on his wrist.

Caerth watches as a soft bluish glow of magic embraces the strange elf.

The elf holds the wand up in the palm of his hand. "Eutharic, forget about the owl. Come, take this to Crisenth. I'm sure he and others will find it useful against the damn heroes."

The quasit says something angrily in Infernal.

"Well, then don't get to close to Lord Tarrak, if you don't want to get sick," Galzadar says back in Common. "Now, do as I say." The elf doesn't get angry but his tone is clear.

*OOC:* Galzadar uses a magic wand to cast a protective spell on himself. The Spellcraft DC to know what spell was cast from the wand is 17. His familiar will move to Galzadar on its turn, take the wand (as a free action), and then move towards Crisenth with the wand. Screech will get an AoO on the demon familiar's turn in round eight.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> In case I am not near my computer at the right time, I am posting Quinn's attack now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn is not effective with ranged combat, so he leaves the work of that to Phar and Aureus. He shoulders his bow and draws the bastard sword in both hands while moving to the downed rook.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Math
> 
> 
> 
> power attack -5 from attack, +10 damage
> da big battle: 1D20+11 = [10]+11 = 21
> da big battle: 1D10+5 = [8]+5 = 13 +10 for power attack
> 23 damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Quinn's combat stats:
> 
> 
> 
> Hp: 113/113*[1*]
> AC: [27] +1 [haste]; +4 [deflection]; +3 [natural]; +5 [breastplate]; +2 [magic]; +2 [dex]
> AC vs AOO: 31 [feat Mobility]
> fort: [+13] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +3 [con]; +1 [cloak]
> ref: [+13] +1 [haste]; +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [dex]; +1 [cloak]
> will: [+12] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [wis]; +1 [cloak]
> SR vs chaotic spell or caster: 25
> energy resistance: fire 5 [red sash]
> 
> **con damage from cloudkill: -1 con [16->15] -1 to a few things:
> [*1] HP total: 105 [-9 from cloud kill]
> [*2] fort saves [+12] [-1 from cloud  kill]
> 
> BAB: [+15] +9 [class]; +4 [str]; +1 [haste]; +1 [moral]
> dam: +1 [conviction] +1 [bard song]
> 
> 
> Longbow +1 att; 1d8 +5 dam
> +1 composite +4; threat range: 20 [x3]
> 
> bastard sword +1 att; 1d10 -1 dam +4
> mwk, alchem silver; threat range: 19-20 [x2]
> 
> Cruel Justice, Scimitar +1 att; 1d6+1 dam
> (Adamantine/Intelligent/Keen); threat range: 15 - 20 [x2]
> 
> Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1
> threat range: 20 [x2]



Quinn is shocked to see the rook hop down the slope toward him and swing its club. The attack is meaningless. Quinn's counterattack takes the rook's head clean off. It tumbles through the air and down into the crevasse.

The bird beast was either overconfident or just plain reckless.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur looks at the decimated forces around him. This is really getting out of hand. He didn't plan on using the spell...but the upper parts of the cave have light enough and his gem will see them through.

He advances up slope, ignoring the rook next to him and casts a spell. Heavy rain, sparkling with inner light and enchanced extra by celestial brilliance in its midst falls down instantly dousing all the light sources humans put up. 

"Caerth, stop casting and kill that wizard! You're a druid, eat it!"



Spoiler: Actions



Celestial Brilliance: 1D6 = [2] = 2

Move: two squares up (see the map)
Standard: Holy storm 20' radius, 20' high so unfortunately not hiting the elf or the flying rook (lightning bolt sign on those hit)
NO SAVE, NO SR!!!!  and evil outsiders get extra 2d6
Also, shooting in, out and within the area is all but impossible. Melee only 

Ghoul: 2D6 = [5, 2] = 7
Phre: 2D6 = [1, 1] = 2
Tarrak: 2D6 = [4, 3] = 7
dead?cultist: 2D6 = [1, 5] = 6
cultist: 2D6 = [2, 1] = 3

Douses unprotected fires and has 50% chance to douse lanterns and similar protected non-magical fires.



Spoiler: Map


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> dead?cultist: 2D6 = [1, 5] = 6
> cultist: 2D6 = [2, 1] = 3



*OOC:* As I mentioned the last time you wanted to target one of those two characters, they are not cultists. They are the two female militia fighters: Zephora Chyrche and Annabel Ufford.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur looks at the decimated forces around him. This is really getting out of hand. He didn't plan on using the spell...but the upper parts of the cave have light enough and his gem will see them through.
> 
> He advances up slope, ignoring the rook next to him and casts a spell. Heavy rain, sparkling with inner light and enhanced extra by celestial brilliance in its midst falls down instantly dousing all the light sources humans put up.
> 
> "Caerth, stop casting and kill that wizard! You're a druid, eat it!"
> [/spoiler]



The _holy storm_ and _celestial brilliance_ rends the lesser ghoul and affects the female ghast, Phre, to a lesser degree. She hisses in discomfort as the rain hits her but it mainly makes her angry. Tarrak is too far away for the ordained champion to see the ghast lord's features but he does hear his voice clearly enough.

*"Crisenth, please do something about that damn dwarf!"*

"I will do what I must,"[/] the man replies. "But now, do you see my concern about you holding back?"

*"Yes, yes, kill them all. No more toying with them."*


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> *OOC:* As I mentioned the last time you wanted to target one of those two characters, they are not cultists. They are the two female militia fighters: Zephora Chyrche and Annabel Ufford.



Sorry, missed that part


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> The _holy storm_ and _celestial brilliance_ rends the lesser ghoul and affects the female ghast, Phre, to a lesser degree. She hisses in discomfort as the rain hits her but it mainly makes her angry. Tarrak is too far away for the ordained champion to see the ghast lord's features but he does hear his voice clearly enough.
> 
> *"Crisenth, please do something about that damn dwarf!"*
> 
> "I will do what I must,"[/] the man replies. "But now, do you see my concern about you holding back?"
> 
> *"Yes, yes, kill them all. No more toying with them."*



"Caerth!"


----------



## Knightfall

Wieland watched as the bleak eagle and its rider returned to the cave. Then, the rider leapt off and _feather falled_ to the floor of the cave. Wieland decides its best for him to find some cover and hope the new foes ignore him. He moves back down the slope and ducks in behind a stalagmite. He tries to catch his breath. The ghast lord's touch ability has drained him of his will to fight. He hopes the others can beat the undead foe.

Ailward looks down at Syndra and notices her spear sitting across her body. In this fight, he'll likely need another weapon, so he bends over and grabs the spear before moving down the slope to where Maur was a moment ago, in order to try to give Henry some help. His spells are of no use against the ghast lord.

With the rook too close, Henry drops the crossbow and draws his short sword. The rook slams its club into the wilderness rogue, but Henry counters with his blade and stabs the rook deep into its side. The rook doesn't go down but it is unsteady in the air.









*OOC:*



Rook (with club) - AoO vs Henry: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20
1D6 = [3] = 3 (hit)
Henry Hawtrey - +1 Short Sword: 1D20+11 = [8]+11 = 19
1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10 (hit)


----------



## Knightfall

Sir Ghal moves forward to where Lady Pendour had been standing a moment before. He doesn't try to attack Phre but provokes her to attack him, hoping his defenses will be enough to block her weapon. The monstrous ghast manages to strike at him with the same force she tried to hit Angus with, dealing the warrior a deadly blow.

The Guardian absorbs the strike and then rises his blade high in the air. *"Soldiers of Carnell, hear me! You must continue to fight! Do not despair against the evil of these foes. The North Gods are with us and is Moradin! Fight if you have the will to see glory this day! Help your fellow soldiers and leave the ghast lord to us!"*

The soldiers simply react with stunned silence or disbelief.









*OOC:*



Phreonsheth - AoO with Smite on Sir Ghal while prone: 1D20+23-4 = [5]+23-4 = 24
1D8+15 = [6]+15 = 21 (hit)
Phreonsheth - Will save against being slowed (Shield of Law): 1D20+9 = [19]+9 = 28 (I'm assuming that's a save)

Sir Ghal makes a Rally check using the rules from Heroes of Battle. He is considered a captain, as per those rules.
Sir Ghal - Rally Check (+2 for 5 ranks of Intimidate and +4 for being a Captain): 1D20+9 = [10]+9 = 19 (unsuccessful)

A rally check can only be attempted once in a round.


----------



## Knightfall

The ghast howls in pain and rushes up the slope out of the range of the holy storm. It leaves its prize, Scarborax's dying form, behind. The prone dwarven fighter slashes out at the fleeing ghast with his battleaxe in hopes of taking the undead thing down. The weapon slips from the dwarf's hands and skids across the slope past the rook next to him and bumps into Sir Ghal's foot.

*"Damn!"* The dwarf curses as he stands up.

The ghast licks at the burns on its body.

The halfling Gala of Inanna prays to her goddess and reaches out to heal Angus.









*OOC:*



Ghast moves up the slope 15 feet.

Male Dwarf Militia Fighter - AoO on Ghast: 1D20+5-4 = [1]+5-4 = 2
1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3 (critical miss)

Elle Redding - Spontaneously Casts Cure Light Wounds: 1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7

@Tellerian Hawke, Angus gets back 7 hit point, and it is now your turn!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus takes two more swipes at the prone Ghast, who is rolling around frantically, trying to avoid the Centaur's onslaught.

*Angus growls,* "'Old steel, ye beg babae! Tek yer maedesin! Meilikki's Joostice met 'urt a lidde goon doon."



Spoiler: Translation



"Hold still, you big baby! Take your medicine! Meilikki's Justice might hurt a little going down."











*OOC:*



Angus hits AC 22 for 12 pts. damage.
Angus hits AC 16 for 10 pts. damage.
Not really sure if either of those hit, but hopefully, at least the first one does.









Spoiler: Combat Data


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus takes two more swipes at the prone Ghast, who is rolling around frantically, trying to avoid the Centaur's onslaught.
> 
> *Angus growls,* "'Old steel, ye beg babae! Tek yer maedesin! Meilikki's Joostice met 'urt a lidde goon doon."
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Translation
> 
> 
> 
> "Hold still, you big baby! Take your medicine! Meilikki's Justice might hurt a little going down."



Angus manages to hit Phreonsheth with his first strike but the second one only scrapes against the rough stone of the cave floor. He can he is whittling away at her strength but as long Tarrak's aura continues to heal her, the battle will go on.



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Angus hits AC 22 for 12 pts. damage.
> Angus hits AC 16 for 10 pts. damage.
> Not really sure if either of those hit, but hopefully, at least the first one does.



*OOC:* The first one hits but the second one is a miss.


----------



## Knightfall

Sir Ghal watches in frustration as his soldiers continue to flee from the fight. Yes, he told Wieland to flee, but he could tel lthe man is near death. Still, the others could provide some support to him and Caerth and his friends. The young fighter, Annabel, who nearly fell off the edge of the crevasse runs into the corner of the cave and settles herself next to Wieland.

The militia soldier cowering near Tarrak tries to get up and run. Sir Ghal tries to remember the man's name. Tristan, maybe? As he is about to yell out to warn the young soldier, Tarrak swings his great mace around to kill the soldier. In the growing dampness of the holy rain, the weapon slips from his fingers and thumps against the stalagmite next to the ghast lord.

The weapon is soon resting near Temperance's cowering form right in front of Ghal.

Tristan moves down the slope away from the ghast lord.

*END OF ROUND SEVEN*


----------



## Neurotic

"Get the mace! Get it!" Maur keeps shouting various orders into the din of the battle.

If they could secure the artifact it would really help against Tarrak.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Eight*

The quasit familiar wings to its master, takes the wand, and carries it in both hands above the holy storm until it reaches Crisenth. It dives down in behind the Confessor of Malotoch and speaks to the man in infernal.

"Hold on to it a little longer, Eutharic," Crisenth says. "I must deal with the dwarf's magic."

The quasit nods.


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth dive bombs the enemy elf and tries to bite out Galzadar's eyes, but the elf moves with enhanced agility and ducks Caerth's strike at the last second.

Screech hoots to his friend and begins flapping his wings as if he's going to attack the elf as well.

Caerth watches as the elf man's hand goes to his sword, as if he's going to draw his blade.

"Not good enough, druid," the elf man laughs.


----------



## Knightfall

The bleak eagle wings it way over the battle and rises towards the one foe it can see clearly, Caerth. It comes within 20 feet of the druid in his dire bat form and banks and makes a clawing motion towards Caerth. A reddish wind breeches the distance between the bleak eagle and the druid and it is as if the eagle is right on top of him.

However, the eagle nearly flies into a large stalactite and is forced to bank away at the last second. It almost runs into another one but checks it flight just in time.









*OOC:*



Bleak eagle has _Blood Wind_ cast upon it: can make natural attacks as if ranged weapons with 20 ft. increments. The spell does not provide reach and doesn't provide flanking.

Bleak Eagle - Ranged claw attack (with Blood Wind): 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
1D6+3 = [2]+3 = 5
*DOH!*

Bleak Eagle - Dexterity check (DC 10): 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21 (success)


----------



## Knightfall

Angus watches as Crisenth catches the returning javelin and instead of throwing it again, he sheathes it on his back and casts a spell towards the centaur and the others. _Dispelling_ energy surrounds Angus and Maur, as well as Sir Ghal and the monstrous ghast.









*OOC:*



Crisenth catching the javelin is free action. He takes a move action to sheath it on his back and then casts _dispel magic_ as a standard action.

Crisenth casts _dispel magic_ as an 20 ft. radius burst area dispel at the top left-hand corner of Maur's square. (That's left on the map, not Maur's left.) It affects Angus, Elle, Sir Ghal, Henry, Maur, Tristan, Lady Pendour, the _slowed_ rook, and the flying rook attacking Henry.

Caerth, Galzadar, the bleak eagle, and the other flying rook are too high to be affected.

It also can dispel the _holy storm_ and the _celestial brilliance_ separately from any spells on the PCs, if I'm reading the description for the spell correctly. _Celestial brilliance_ is on the gem, not on Maur, so it is separate.

Each character can only lose one spell, but SR does not apply to _dispel magic_, so if _shield of law_ is dispelled on Sir Ghal, Maur, or Lady Pendour, their SR is gone as well.

I will post the results of the rolls on the OOC thread. It might take a while.


----------



## Knightfall

The Confessor's _dispel magic_ causes the _holy storm_ to cease but the _celestial brilliance_ remains. A few spells are swept away from the various soldiers.

The fear gripping Tristan ends and he begins to breath easier.

The magics protecting Angus, Sir Ghal, Maur, and Lady Pendour all resist the Confessor's spell.

"They are strong, as I told you, my lord," Crisenth says to Tarrak.

The ghast lord says nothing.

Aureus watches Phar for a moment then turns her attention back towards the rooks. She takes aim at the rook harassing Henry and fires her first shot into the bird beast. Then, she turns and fires as Galzadar.

The shaft sinks deep into the rook and it is forced to land next to Henry. The arrow fired at the enemy wizard only hits the stalagmite.









*OOC:*



Aureus - +3 Composite Longbow: 1D20+13 = [16]+13 = 29
1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25 -4 = 21
(hit vs rook; miss vs Galzadar)

Aureus - Damage to Rook: 1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11


----------



## Scotley

Phar watches for a moment and decides another flying member of their side is in order. He begins another spell. This one is longer and requires a more complex casting than the last. It take him a full round before the effects start and then a form starts to take shape in the air above him.

OOC: casting summon monster IV and calling up a celestial giant eagle 
oops need the celestial part


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak looks down at Azurak just beyond its reach and the ghast lord shakes its head. Tarrak chooses to leave the weapon where it lays and draws the falchion on its hip as the ghast lord moves farther up the slope. Tarrak turns to the ghast standing next to it. *"Go, retrieve my mace. Kill the halfling."*

The ghast hisses but complies.

The ghast lord turns its attention back towards the heroes. Tarrak calls out to Malotoch to smite the centaur for his crime of standing against the ghast lord and Malotoch's will. A powerful blast of energy slams into Angus.









*OOC:*



Tarrak moves up the slope a total of 10 feet (4 squares of movement) and uses a free action to order the ghast to try to retrieve _Azurak_. The ghast will move on its turn to try to get the great mace.

*Tarrak casts deific vengeance against Angus:* Tarrak - Deific Vengeance (DC 17 Will save) damage vs Angus: 4D6 = [5, 6, 1, 5] = 17

@Tellerian Hawke, roll a Will saving throw for Angus. He takes half damage (8 points) on a successful save.


----------



## Knightfall

The rook flapping in the air next to Ailward and Henry swings its club back to try to wind up to take Ailward's head off but the weapon slips from its clawed hands. The club flies over the edge of the crevasse and into the darkness below. It wails in frustration and Ailward can't help but laugh at the creature's misfortune.

"Don't celebrate yet," Henry chastises the young cohort.

The high flying rook charges at Angus through the air, but its club strike doesn't get past the centaur ranger's defenses. It hisses in frustration.

The slowed rook next to Angus swings it club at the dwarf next to it and hits a solid blow against the stout warrior. It could have been worse as the rook almost hit the dwarf man in the head. It settles for the dwarf's shoulder.

The monstrous ghast is healed of some of its wounds by Tarrak's deathly aura, but Phre knows she won't last long against both Angus and Sir Ghal. And, the dwarf's light is burning her. She finally risks getting to her feet and tries to slip away from the onslaught she knows is coming from the knight and centaur.

Sir Ghal strikes out at her with fury, but the canny undead manages to avoid the knight's sword strike. She begins to beat her wings to take to the air.









*OOC:*



Phre stands up from prone and then flies 10 feet up (four squares) and then flies 25 feet to land at a higher point on the slope just behind Tarrak towards the right. If she survives Angus's AoO.

Sir Ghal - AoO vs Phre: 1D20+16 = [7]+16 = 23
1D10+9 = [5]+9 = 14 (miss)

@Tellerian Hawke, make your AoO vs. Phre.


----------



## Knightfall

*"Galzadar, get rid of that light!"* Tarrak orders the elf wizard.

"I'm a little busy, my lord!" Galzadar shouts back.

*"Do as I say, wizard!"*

Galzadar sighs. He tries to cast dispel magic with the wild shaped druid all over him. He has a chance to succeed as long as he concentrates. However, the flapping wings of Caerth in his dire bat form causes wind gust around the enemy elf, which causes dust to get into Galzadar's mouth. The elf gags and spits out sand and the spell fizzles.

He curses and draws his blade in anger. *"I'm going to cut you down to size!"* It is the first real show of emotion from the elf wizard.

*"Useless!"* Tarrak shouts in anger. *"Must I do everything myself!"*

The elf wizard doesn't even acknowledge the ghast lord's outburst. He growls at Caerth with menace. Caerth watches as the elf man's skin shimmers into a different hue. The color reminds the half-orc druid of a dark early summer thunderstorm rolling in from the Karmine Sea. The elf's eyes seem to flash like lightning.









*OOC:*



Galzadar the Fallen - Concentration check (casting defensively for Dispel Magic [DC 18]): 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12 (fails)
He loses his _dispel magic_ spell.

@JustinCase, make an AoO.


----------



## Neurotic

"Yes, Tarrak. Your minions will do nothing. They cannot dispel our spells, the wizard is useless, your champion fell to a single hit and a summoned bear. Unless you do it yourself, nothing will come of this.

I mean really? Ghouls and ghasts?! 
If I sneeze they would be dust.

You do what you must,
nothing will happen unless you cast!"

Ignoring the rook next to him and the one further on, Maur advances. Weaving through melee, passing the great centaur, avoiding or stepping over the fallen, he arrives up front across Tarrak.

"Deja vu, just as Xander in the temple. He thought he is far enough too. Say hello to Hilrasean when you see him in hell."

He shimmers for a moment and materializes directly in front of the ghast lord. Raising his silvery weapon wreathed in the power of his god, Maur swings and immediately notices he misjudged the position of the stalagmite. His internal call to Moradin is answered immediately and the stone seems to move from the hammer or the hammer passes through the stone deflecting minimally.



Spoiler: Actions



Celestial Brilliance: 1D6 = [4] = 4

Move in front of melee taking OA from the non-slowed rooks (if any) - I too have 50' of movement, not sure if I can get to the red circle(i.e. how many penalties I have for moving through) - green field could be reachable as an alternative.




Then either charge (I don't think I can, since I passed through others) or use swift to teleport 10' (anklet of translocation) to the red circle - this prevents use of the smite, but works perfectly well for normal hit:

Attack vs Tarrak; damage: 1D20+17 = [6]+17 = 23; 1D8+8+4 = [8]+8+4 = 20
Pious Soul bonus: 3D6 = [2, 4, 2] = 8 <-- *total to hit 31*, hopefully enough despite abyssmal rolls 
Save vs Stench: 1D20+18 = [9]+18 = 27

OA vs ghast (just in case); damage: 1D20+17 = [5]+17 = 22; 1D8+8+4 = [4]+8+4 = 16 another 'great' roll





Spoiler: Mini stats



Current AC: 27/14/27 while immobile (+ haste)
+4 against the chaotic due shield of law
AC 30/17/30

When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2

Smites: 3/6

*HP 54/81
Saves: *
+3 vs poisons, spells, and spell-likes
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
*Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism) = *14
Reflex*: +2+0+1+1 (haste) +2 (heroism) = *6
Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism) = *15

+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism*
Attack: +16/+11 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
with haste, it is +17/+17/+12
Damage: 1d8+8+4
Critical: 20/x3

*Active spells:*
14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
Consecrate gives +3 to turning check

70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
(cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)

7 days Celestial brilliance 35' emanation for damage with light reaching 70'
Undead creatures take 1d6 points of damage each round they are within the bright light.
Evil outsiders, as well as undead creatures that are specifically harmed by sunlight, take 2d6 points of damage each round in the bright light.

Shield of Law
SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.


*Turn undead*
Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)

*Smite:* +1 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)

*Spells*
6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
4/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
1/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
1/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)

Basic non-magic stats
AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 24 / 13 / 24
Initiative: 12


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> "Yes, Tarrak. Your minions will do nothing. They cannot dispel our spells, the wizard is useless, your champion fell to a single hit and a summoned bear. Unless you do it yourself, nothing will come of this.
> 
> I mean really? Ghouls and ghasts?!
> If I sneeze they would be dust.
> 
> You do what you must,
> nothing will happen unless you cast!"
> 
> Ignoring the rook next to him and the one further on, Maur advances.



The rook swings its club at Maur's head but the dwarf ordained champion easily ducks the swing.









*OOC:*



Rook (with club) - AoO vs Maur: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16
1D6 = [6] = 6 (miss)








			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Weaving through melee, passing the great centaur, avoiding or stepping over the fallen, he arrives up front across Tarrak.
> 
> "Deja vu, just as Xander when you see him in hell. He thought he is far enough too."
> 
> He shimmers for a moment and materializes directly in front of the ghast lord. Raising his silvery weapon wreathed in the power of his god, Maur swings and immediately notices his misjudged the position of the stalagmite. His internal call to Moradin in answered immediately and the stone seems to move from the hammer or the hammer passes through the stone deflecting minimally.



When Maur mentally tries to activate the anklet, the magical item seems to fizzle. It doesn't want to work. Maybe Moradin's blessing only went so far. The ordained champion has all his spells but the power of the anklet doesn't seem to have been reset. maur tries to activate it again and says a quick prayer to the Dwarf-Father...

*OOC:* See below for my reasoning. There is a chance the anklet might work. See the spoiler.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Celestial Brilliance: 1D6 = [4] = 4
> 
> Move in front of melee taking OA from the non-slowed rooks (if any) - I too have 50' of movement, not sure if I can get to the red circle(i.e. how many penalties I have for moving through) - green field could be reachable as an alternative.
> View attachment 141298
> 
> Then either charge (I don't think I can, since I passed through others) or use swift to teleport 10' (anklet of translocation) to the red circle - this prevents use of the smite, but works perfectly well for normal hit:
> 
> Attack vs Tarrak; damage: 1D20+17 = [6]+17 = 23; 1D8+8+4 = [8]+8+4 = 20
> Pious Soul bonus: 3D6 = [2, 4, 2] = 8 <-- *total to hit 31*, hopefully enough despite abysmal rolls
> Save vs Stench: 1D20+18 = [9]+18 = 27











*OOC:*


Looking at the map and Maur's hasted speed, I'd say he could get to Tarrak, but not with his anklet. He has used up how many times he can use his anklet per day.

*NOTE:* I do remember saying you could reset Pious Soul, for example.

Yes, Maur's spells were reset at the shrine, but not spells on magic items. (I should have clarified that before now, but I forgot about the anklet. Sorry about that. [†]) It's uses are per day, not every 8 hour rest period. It has not been over 24 hours since Maur used it. An item like that has its restrictions for a reason, and we're going to stick to it. However...


Spoiler: for Neurotic (†)



Now, if I did agree to letting the anklet be reset and forgot about it, then point out the conversation we had about it. I don't remember saying you could have Maur use it again (like with Pious Soul), but I could have simply lost track in the back and forth. But, I want to see a clear indication that you asked and I said yes. It is possible you asked as part of other questions, and I missed it. If that was the case, then it's on me, and you can use it again... this one time. Next time there is a debate about whether enough time has passed or not, we will stick to the magical item's 24 hour restriction.

If it turns out that I did agree to it and forgot, then with Pious Soul, Maur's attack becomes a hit. Without it, Maur will be able to get to Tarrak, but won't be able to attack him.



Also, I need you to roll another Caster Level check vs. Spell Resistance (DC 21) for _celestial brilliance_ vs the Confessor of Malotoch. If successful, the _celestial brilliance_ damages the Confessor using the evil outsider damage.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn charges up the slope and attacks the rook harassing Ailward and Henry

"leave them alone you pigeon brained rat!" He swings the big sword in a deadly arc that whistles with deadly malice
Power attack: -5 att, +10 Damage [weapon used 2 handed]
base attack roll:
Alric4595:  D20 → 1717 that is a 17, not a 1,717
base damage:
Alric4595:  D10 → 99 that is a 9, not 99

att 9+4+1+1-5; dam+4+1-2+10
Final: att: 27; dam: 22+ 1d6 = 28
Alric4595:  D6 → 66
Sash: round 2 fiery weapon, DMG pg 224 [Dandwiki: A flaming weapon deals an extra 1d6 points of fire damage on a successful hit.]

Mods
Quinn's combat stats:
Hp: 113/113*[1*]
AC: [28] +1 [haste]; +4 [deflection]; +3 [natural]; +5 [breastplate]; +2 [magic]; +2 [dex]; +1 vs rook [dodge feat]
vs attack of opportunity AC [
fort: [+13] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +3 [con]; +1 [cloak]
ref: [+13] +1 [haste]; +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [dex]; +1 [cloak]
will: [+12] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [wis]; +1 [cloak]
SR vs chaotic spell or caster: 25
energy resistance: fire 5 [red sash]

**con damage from cloudkill: -1 con [16->15] -1 to a few things:
[*1] HP total: 105 [-9 from cloud kill]
[*2] fort saves [+12] [-1 from cloud  kill]

BAB: [+15] +9 [class]; +4 [str]; +1 [haste]; +1 [moral]
dam: +1 [conviction] +1 [bard song]
bard song has ended

Longbow +1 att; 1d8 +5 dam
+1 composite +4; threat range: 20 [x3]

bastard sword +1 att; 1d10-1 dam
mwk, alchem silver; threat range: 19-20 [x2]

Cruel Justice, Scimitar +1 att; 1d6+1 dam
(Adamantine/Intelligent/Keen); threat range: 15 - 20 [x2]

Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1
threat range: 20 [x2]


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn charges up the slope and attacks the rook harassing Ailward and Henry
> 
> "leave them alone you pigeon brained rat!" He swings the big sword in a deadly arc that whistles with deadly malice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Power attack: -5 att, +10 Damage [weapon used 2 handed]
> base attack roll:
> Alric4595:  D20 → 1717 that is a 17, not a 1,717
> base damage:
> Alric4595:  D10 → 99 that is a 9, not 99
> 
> att 9+4+1+1-5; dam+4+1-2+10
> Final: att: 27; dam: 22+ 1d6 = 28
> Alric4595:  D6 → 66
> Sash: round 2 fiery weapon, DMG pg 224 [Dandwiki: A flaming weapon deals an extra 1d6 points of fire damage on a successful hit.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mods
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn's combat stats:
> Hp: 113/113*[1*]
> AC: [28] +1 [haste]; +4 [deflection]; +3 [natural]; +5 [breastplate]; +2 [magic]; +2 [dex]; +1 vs rook [dodge feat]
> vs attack of opportunity AC [
> fort: [+13] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +3 [con]; +1 [cloak]
> ref: [+13] +1 [haste]; +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [dex]; +1 [cloak]
> will: [+12] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [wis]; +1 [cloak]
> SR vs chaotic spell or caster: 25
> energy resistance: fire 5 [red sash]
> 
> **con damage from cloudkill: -1 con [16->15] -1 to a few things:
> [*1] HP total: 105 [-9 from cloud kill]
> [*2] fort saves [+12] [-1 from cloud  kill]
> 
> BAB: [+15] +9 [class]; +4 [str]; +1 [haste]; +1 [moral]
> dam: +1 [conviction] +1 [bard song]
> bard song has ended
> 
> Longbow +1 att; 1d8 +5 dam
> +1 composite +4; threat range: 20 [x3]
> 
> bastard sword +1 att; 1d10-1 dam
> mwk, alchem silver; threat range: 19-20 [x2]
> 
> Cruel Justice, Scimitar +1 att; 1d6+1 dam
> (Adamantine/Intelligent/Keen); threat range: 15 - 20 [x2]
> 
> Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1
> threat range: 20 [x2]



Quinn's blade bisect the rook at its torso. The top half catches fire and falls over the edge into the crevasse while the lower half falls onto the cave floor in front of the fighter. Ichor oozes out onto the ground and Quinn quickly kicks it over the edge too.

"Those rooks smell almost as bad the the ghasts," Ailward says. He grips Syndra's spear and move up the slope and stabs at the last rook that charged through the air at Angus. He is surprised when the rook easily evades the strike. "Not as weak as the others, are you."

"You will soon find out, human," the rook hisses at him.

Henry retrieves the magical crossbow off the cave floor and moves across the slope to stand next to Ailward. He looks at the dead scattered around the cave floor and begins to look for anything that could help them in this fight. He notes a pouch on Syndra's belt and he bends down to find out what's in it. He finds three unused potions in the pouch

"I've got potions here," the wilderness rogue says. "I think two of them are cure potions!"

"Give them to Angus," Sir Ghal orders Henry. "Or to Gala Elle to use on the wounded, and someone check on Lady Pendour!"

Henry nods.

Sir Ghal looks down at Azurak. Maur is right, the Star Arm needs to be kept from falling back into the hands of these monsters. He reaches down and picks up the great mace. He immediately regrets his decision. A power wave of energy enters his arm and saps his strength. He cries in pain and drops the weapon immediately. It rolls back behind him towards Angus.

The rook hopping next to Ghal cackles at the knight's discomfort.

*"Shut up!"* Sir Ghal says as he slams his blade into the rook. He nearly takes off one the rook's wings.

The bird beast cries out in agony. "No more, no more! I surrender!"

"Not today you don't," Sir Ghal replies.









*OOC:*



Ailward - Attacks with enhanced mwk shortspear vs rook: 1D20+7 = [6]+7 = 13
1D6+2 = [5]+2 = 7 (miss)

Sir Ghal picks up Azurak (move action), loses a level, and then drops the great mace (free action). Then he attacks the rook next to him.
Sir Ghal - +2 bastard sword vs Rook: 1D20+16 = [5]+16 = 21
1D10+9 = [4]+9 = 13 (hit)


----------



## Knightfall

The ghast obeys its master and moves down the slope to try to get Azurak. It finds the great mace sitting just beyond its reach, so it turns its attention to its second command. Kill the halfling. It bites the cowering halfling warrior. Temperance tries to cry out but the power of the ghast's bite causes her to become paralyzed.

*"Temperance!"* Her kinswoman cries out. *"No!"

"Out of the way, you flying rat!"* The dwarf fighter slams his axe into the rook and the creature goes down. The dwarf sighs in relief. "I'm getting too old for this crap."

Elle rushes to her sister's aid and stabs her blade at the ghast. *"Get away from her!"* Her blade makes a minor gash in the undead creature's side. It hisses at the halfling Gala of Inanna. *"You will not touch her again!"*









*OOC:*



@Neurotic, Maur gets an AoO vs the ghast as it moves past him.

Ghast - Bite attack vs. Temperance (cowering and prone): 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17
1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6
Temperance Redding - Fortitude save (DC 15): 1D20+5-2 = [10]+5-2 = 13 (fails)
Paralyzed 1D4+1 = [4]+1 = 5 rounds

Male Dwarf Militia Fighter - Attacks Rook: 1D20+5-2 = [12]+5-2 = 15
1D8+2 = [6]+2 = 8 (hit)
Elle Redding - Longsword (small) vs Ghast: 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17
1D6 = [2] = 2 (hit)



Spoiler: DM Only



Temperance Redding - Fortitude save (DC 15): 1D20+5-2 = [10]+5-2 = 13 (fails)
Temperance contracts ghoul fever.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

"ungh! these rooks smell worse on the inside then they do on the outside!" Quinn says as he kicks the lower half of the fallen creature over the edge, "Sir Ghal, I am trying to get to her ladyship!!"


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "ungh! these rooks smell worse on the inside then they do on the outside!" Quinn says as he kicks the lower half of the fallen creature over the edge, "Sir Ghal, I am trying to get to her ladyship!!"



*OOC:* FYI, Quinn is now standing 10 feet from Lady Pendour. They are at the same level on the slope.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*OOC:*



Angus sheathes his sword (move action)
Angus picks up the Star Arm, Azurak (move action)
Angus' eyes glaze over, as the weapon imparts a vision to him. (free action?)







Angus sheathes the Clan Sword reverently, before picking up Azurak, gripping it with both hands, grinning from ear to ear as his eyes glaze over.

*Angus says,* "Whoa lads... thaese es amerzin', ate es. Sooch a' gran' sane."



Spoiler: Translation



"Whoa lads... this is amazing, it is. Such a grand scene."





Spoiler: DM ONLY



Angus can sense that something isn't quite right, but he can also sense that weapon is trying to confer some sort of power to him. Next round, he will accept the gift of rage.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @Neurotic, Maur gets an AoO vs the ghast as it moves past him.



Already rolled 
hit AC22 for 16 and if it is a hit ghast needs to make Will DC 14 or be destroyed


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> *"Galzadar, get rid of that light!"* Tarrak orders the elf wizard.
> 
> "I'm a little busy, my lord!" Galzadar shouts back.
> 
> *"Do as I say, wizard!"*
> 
> Galzadar sighs. He tries to cast dispel magic with the wild shaped druid all over him. He has a chance to succeed as long as he concentrates. However, the flapping wings of Caerth in his dire bat form causes wind gust around the enemy elf, which causes dust to get into Galzadar's mouth. The elf gags and spits out sand and the spell fizzles.
> 
> He curses and draws his blade in anger. *"I'm going to cut you down to size!"* It is the first real show of emotion from the elf wizard.
> 
> *"Useless!"* Tarrak shouts in anger. *"Must I do everything myself!"*
> 
> The elf wizard doesn't even acknowledge the ghast lord's outburst. He growls at Caerth with menace. Caerth watches as the elf man's skin shimmers into a different hue. The color reminds the half-orc druid of a dark early summer thunderstorm rolling in from the Karmine Sea. The elf's eyes seem to flash like lightning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Galzadar the Fallen - Concentration check (casting defensively for Dispel Magic [DC 18]): 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12 (fails)
> He loses his _dispel magic_ spell.
> 
> @JustinCase, make an AoO.











*OOC:*


AoO: 1D20+12 = [6]+12 = 18
1D8+4 = [8]+4 = 12


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Already rolled
> hit AC22 for 16 and if it is a hit ghast needs to make Will DC 14 or be destroyed



*OOC:* Ghast - Will save: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15 (saved)


----------



## Knightfall

> @Neurotic:
> When Maur mentally tries to activate the anklet, the magical item seems to fizzle. It doesn't want to work. Maybe Moradin's blessing only went so far. The ordained champion has all his spells but the power of the anklet doesn't seem to have been reset. maur tries to activate it again and says a quick prayer to the Dwarf-Father...



And the anklet activates at the last second. Maur is carried to the ghast lord and his blow cracks the stalagmite and dents the ghast lord's armor. The blow isn't the most powerful Maur has ever made, but he hopes the power of the hammer will destroy Tarrak. Unfortunately, the ghast lord shrugs off the disruption ability placed on the hammer by Maur's god, but Maur can tell the weapon is a concern for Tarrak.

*"Now, where did that come from?"* Tarrak asks himself, not Maur.

Further down the slope, Tristan steadies his nerves. He dropped his blade back where the ghast had attacked him and the cawing of the rooks overwhelmed him... but he still has his bow. He turns at looks at the last rook with anger. He pulls the bow off his back and pulls an arrow from his quiver and fires a single shot at it. But, his hands are still unsteady and the shot disappears into the crevasse instead.









*OOC:*



Tarrak - Will save: 1D20+ 23 = [8]+23 = 31 (saves)
That was closer to a 1 than I would have liked.

Tristan (militia soldier) - Shortbow: 1D20+5-2 = [2]+5-2 = 5 - 4 = 1
1D6 = [5] = 5






*END OF ROUND EIGHT*


----------



## Knightfall

The tiny demonic familiar pokes Crisenth with the wand but doesn't activate it. He hands it to the Confessor of Malotoch.

"Thank you, my friend," Crisneth says. "This will be very useful. Now, you should hide or go back to your master."

Eutharic nods and then blinks out of sight, turning invisible.

"That works too," the Confessor says with a laugh.


----------



## JustinCase

With the demon familiar beyond its power, Screech circles back and attacks the elven wizard. Even though the claws hit, the wizard seems more annoyed than injured. 

Caerth takes advantage of the distraction and with the advantage of the magical _haste _effect, quickly snaps his fanged mouth at the colourchanging elf.

At the same time, the spectral jaws continue biting at Tarrak.









*OOC:*


Screech attacks Galzadar. I don't think the attacks do any damage, but due to Distracting Attack, anyone attacking the wizard after it get +1 circumstance bonus to attacks on him until the start of Screech's next turn. 
Screech attacks: 1D20+13 = [7]+13 = 20
1D4 = [3] = 3
1D20+11 = [12]+11 = 23
1D4 = [4] = 4


I was going to spend a move action to redirect the _flaming sphere_, but since that would mean I can't use a full attack, I'll skip that one.

Full _hasted _attack, with +1 from Screech's distracting attack:
1D20+13 = [12]+13 = 25
1D8+4 = [5]+4 = 9
1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26
1D8+4 = [5]+4 = 9
1D20+8 = [1]+8 = 9
1D8+4 = [2]+4 = 6

Also, the _spiritjaws _spell keeps going:
1D20+9 = [15]+9 = 24
1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15
The second one is a miss. If the first one hits, here's damage and a free grapple check:
2D6 = [3, 1] = 4 force damage
Grapple: 1D20+10 = [19]+10 = 29

I really hope that hits, because grappling Tarrak now would be beyond awesome. 


Current stats:


Spoiler: Caerth






Spoiler: Wildshaped



Dire Bat shape:
AC 21
Str 17, Dex 22, Con 17
Fort 13, Ref 12, Will 12
Speed 40, fly 70 (Haste + medium armor)
Melee attack: +12/+7/+7 bite (1d8+4)


Non-wildshaped stats:

AC 19
HP 58/58
Fort 12, Ref 9, Will 12
Speed 40 (Haste + medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +13/+8/+8 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +13/+8/+8 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +12 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage; Haste means extra attack when using Full Attack action

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 2/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 32/32
AC 24
Fort 8, Ref 12, Will 7
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +13/+11 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel
Hide From Undead active until it attacks (or until after 90 minutes)


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> With the demon familiar beyond its power, Screech circles back and attacks the elven wizard. Even though the claws hit, the wizard seems more annoyed than injured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Screech attacks Galzadar. I don't think the attacks do any damage, but due to Distracting Attack, anyone attacking the wizard after it get +1 circumstance bonus to attacks on him until the start of Screech's next turn.
> Screech attacks: 1D20+13 = [7]+13 = 20
> 1D4 = [3] = 3
> 1D20+11 = [12]+11 = 23
> 1D4 = [4] = 4



Screech tries to hurt the elf but the attacks cannot find the elf's skin.

*OOC:* Those attacks don't hit Galzadar. (Reminder! When Cearth charged through the air, the roll to hit was a 27 and that didn't hit him.) Galzadar enhanced his AC with the wand he used before Caerth first attacked him.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Caerth takes advantage of the distraction and with the advantage of the magical _haste _effect, quickly snaps his fanged mouth at the colourchanging elf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I was going to spend a move action to redirect the _flaming sphere_, but since that would mean I can't use a full attack, I'll skip that one.
> 
> Full _hasted _attack, with +1 from Screech's distracting attack:
> 1D20+13 = [12]+13 = 25
> 1D8+4 = [5]+4 = 9
> 1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26
> 1D8+4 = [5]+4 = 9
> 1D20+8 = [1]+8 = 9
> 1D8+4 = [2]+4 = 6



While Screech tries to claw at Galzadar, Caerth tries to tear the elf wizard apart. But, the elf is incredibly nimble and manages to keep the wild shaped druid from hitting him, although Caerth's first two attacks come close.

"Not good enough, druid," Galzadar says.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> At the same time, the spectral jaws continue biting at Tarrak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Also, the _spiritjaws _spell keeps going:
> 1D20+9 = [15]+9 = 24
> 1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15
> The second one is a miss. If the first one hits, here's damage and a free grapple check:
> 2D6 = [3, 1] = 4 force damage
> Grapple: 1D20+10 = [19]+10 = 29
> 
> I really hope that hits, because grappling Tarrak now would be beyond awesome.



*OOC:* No, neither of the two attacks with _spiritjaws_ hit Tarrak. (A 24 is not high enough.) Sorry, none of your attacks hit either Galzadar or Tarrak.


----------



## Knightfall

*"Crisenth, have your pet kill the woman,"* Tarrak orders the Confessor. *"And lets increase our forces."*

Crisenth nods and makes sharp whistling sound. The bleak eagle chortles in reply and streaks through the air towards Lady Pendour with its talons ready to strike, trying to knock her over the crevasse. The large bird slams into her and screeches. She tries in vain to keep the magical beast from pushing her back along the edge of the crevasse, but the bleak eagle is too strong.

She barely hangs on to the edge of the crevasse. *"Sir Quinn, help me!"*

Crisenth steps in behind Phre and begins casting a spell. Sir Ghal watches as a large form begins to coalesce next to him.

"Oh no," he says.









*OOC:*



Lady Pendour gets an AoO but she is currently unarmed, so...
Lady Pendour - Unarmed Strike (nonlethal): 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10
1D3 = [1] = 1 (miss)

Bleak Eagle - Aerial Bull Rush Charge (opposed Strength check): 1D20+3+2+4 = [8]+3+2+4 = 17 (winner)

Lady Pendour - Opposed Strength check vs Bleak Eagle: 1D20-1 = [14]-1 = 13
Lady Pendour - Balance check (DC 5): 1D20-3 = [19]-3 = 16 (success)
Luck was on her side, or maybe it was the North Gods.

Crisenth casts a summoning spell. A successful Spellcraft check [DC 17] will reveal the spell he is casting.


----------



## Knightfall

*"Get away from her!"* Aureus barks. She fires two arrows at the bleak eagle.

The shafts hit the magical beast in its neck and leg. It chortles and snaps its beak towards Aureus.









*OOC:*



Aureus - +3 Composite Longbow (Full Attack): 1D20+13 = [12]+13 = 25
1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11
1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16
1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5 (two hits!)


----------



## Scotley

Phar instructs the Celestial Giant Eagle to go into battle with the Bleak Eagle. With a shrill cry the eagle leaps onto its foe.

OOC: 2 claws and beak followed by damage : 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27
1D20+7 = [7]+7 = 14
1D20+2 = [3]+2 = 5
1D6+4 = [5]+4 = 9
1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10
1D8+2 = [8]+2 = 10
crit threat check: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6

Phar himself considers the battlefield briefly and then goes into another casting. A simple one this time only requiring a few arcane words. This one (Feather Fall) he directs at Lady Pendour and for good measure all his allies within 20' of her rather than waste any of the magic. He smiles knowing that even if she falls she will be safe. With his haste spell fading quickly he snaps off a quick bow shot at Tarrak as well figuring the threat against he lady is now well in hand. 

attack and damage bow: 1D20+13 = [17]+13 = 30
1D8+2 = [8]+2 = 10


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar instructs the Celestial Giant Eagle to go into battle with the Bleak Eagle. With a shrill cry the eagle leaps onto its foe.
> 
> OOC: 2 claws and beak followed by damage : 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27
> 1D20+7 = [7]+7 = 14
> 1D20+2 = [3]+2 = 5
> 1D6+4 = [5]+4 = 9
> 1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10
> 1D8+2 = [8]+2 = 10
> crit threat check: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
> 1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6



The celestial giant eagle swoops in on the bleak eagle and and its first talon attack hits the evil magical beast, but it manages to avoid the second talon and the beak.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Phar himself considers the battlefield briefly and then goes into another casting. A simple one this time only requiring a few arcane words. This one (Feather Fall) he directs at Lady Pendour and for good measure all his allies within 20' of her rather than waste any of the magic. He smiles knowing that even if she falls she will be safe. With his haste spell fading quickly he snaps off a quick bow shot at Tarrak as well figuring the threat against he lady is now well in hand.
> 
> OOC: attack and damage bow: 1D20+13 = [17]+13 = 30
> 1D8+2 = [8]+2 = 10



The arrow streaks through the air and whizzes by Maur's ear before hitting the ghast lord's chain mail armor.


----------



## Knightfall

The priestess in gaseous form passes over the palisade and touches down on the cave floor. She dismisses her spell. Her physical form reforms and she looks at Aureus and Phar with an evil gleam in her eye.

"Hello, lovelies, shall we dance?"

Up the slope, Tarrak laughs at Maur and moves away unconcerned about the strike the ordained champion takes at him as he moves. *"You should not have come this close, dwarf. Now I see clearly where the light is coming from and will accept your challenge to do it myself. Let's see if my magic is equal to yours, shall we?"*

Tarrak drops another _dispel magic_ on the battlefield. The magic on the gem sputters and the light of the celestial brilliance goes out. Darkness envelops the cave and the humans among the defenders are now blind.

*"Damn, I can't see!"* Sir Ghal shouts. *"What happened?"*

Tarrak laughs manically.









*OOC:*



Omen moves 10 feet and uses a standard action to dismiss her spell.

Tarrak moves and then cast area _dispel magic_. He places it so that it hits Ailward, Henry, Angus, the last flying rook, the male dwarf fighter, "Gala" Elle, Sir Ghal, the ghast, and Temperance. It does not hit Caerth, Galzadar, or Screech.

I will post the other results on the OOC thread, but...
Tarrak - Dispel Check vs. Celestial Brilliance on gem (DC 18): 1D20+9 = [13]+9 = 22 (success)

While the cave is in complete darkness, there is a full moon out, so those with low-light vision can still see up to 60 feet with only a 20% miss chance. Anything beyond that is a 50% miss chance. (Galzadar has superior low-light vision, so he can see up to 80 feet with only a 20% miss chance.) Those with darkvision can see up to their maximum sight range without any miss chance.

Those without any special sight can see roughly 5 feet in front of them with a 20% miss chance but anything beyond that is a 50% miss chance. They move at half speed, as if blinded.


----------



## Knightfall

The last rook cackles with glee as it strikes out at Ailward with its club. The blow connects to the young battle sorcerer's head, but it's only a glancing blow.

Phre howls in delight at the damaging light being gone. Maur watches with a bit of disgust as the monstrous ghast pulls a vial from her belt and pours a black sticky liquid down her throat. The ghast uses her long tongue to lick the inside of the vial before she smashes it against the floor of the cave.

"You will not win, dwarf," she hisses. "A special treat from my lord."

Maur watches as some of the damage done to the monstrous ghast knits back together.









*OOC:*



Rook (with club) - Attack vs. Ailward (blinded): 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20 +1 = 21
1D6 = [1] = 1 +1 = 2 (hit)

Phre - Uses vial of _inflict serious wounds_: 3D8+9 = [4, 3, 6]+9 = 22


----------



## Knightfall

Lady Pendour moves away from the bleak eagle and the ledge towards Aureus and Phar. She steps past the paragon elf wizard and ducks in behind the palisade in between her and the priestess of Malotoch, Omen. She looks at Aureus and Phar.

"I should not be here," she says. "These foes are beyond me."

"With all due respect, Lady Pendour," Aureus replies. "You need to snap out of it and protect yourself. you need to trust in the magicks protecting you."


----------



## Knightfall

For a moment, Caerth thinks Galzadar is going to strike out at him with the strange looking blade in the elf wizard's hand. The blade seems to be cloaked in shadow. But then Galzadar weaves another spell fluidly with the blade and his other hand, but once again the beating wings of Caerth in his bat form disrupts the elf wizard's spell

Galzadar curses at Caerth in Orc. It is a vile curse meant for the worst of foes.









*OOC:*



Galzadar the Fallen - DC 16 Concentration Check (casting defensively [_Magic Missile_]): 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9
*Crap!*


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Light once again fills the chamber after the extinguishing of the holy flame as Quinn once again draws Cruel Justice
A _schnlick_ is heard as the keen edge slices almost soundlessly through the rook and then its greasy feathers get burnt with a _fwoosh!_ and followed by crackling and sputtering of charred feathers. The stench is horrid.

Quinn:
Place bastard sword in off hand and and not use
draw Cruel Justice as part of a move action
move a distance of 20 feet south at a cost of 40 feet
base att ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 → 1313
base damage ScottDeWar,Jr:  D6 → 55
fire damage ScottDeWar,Jr:  D6 → 66
crit threat: 15-20 [x2] missed by 2

att 9+4+1+1;  dam 4+1+1d6 fire. conviction is over, right?
Final: Att 28; Dam 10 + 6 fire





Spoiler



Sash: round 3 fiery weapon, DMG pg 224 [Dandwiki: A flaming weapon deals an extra 1d6 points of fire damage on a successful hit.]

Mods
Quinn's combat stats:
Hp: 113/113*[1*]
AC: [28] +1 [haste]; +4 [deflection]; +3 [natural]; +5 [breastplate]; +2 [magic]; +2 [dex]; +1 vs rook [dodge feat]
vs attack of opportunity AC [
fort: [+13] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +3 [con]; +1 [cloak]
ref: [+13] +1 [haste]; +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [dex]; +1 [cloak]
will: [+12] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [wis]; +1 [cloak]
SR vs chaotic spell or caster: 25
energy resistance: fire 5 [red sash]

**con damage from cloudkill: -1 con [16->15] -1 to a few things:
[*1] HP total: 105 [-9 from cloud kill]
[*2] fort saves [+12] [-1 from cloud  kill]

BAB: [+15] +9 [class]; +4 [str]; +1 [haste]; +1 [moral]
dam: +1 [conviction] +1 [bard song]
bard song has ended

Longbow +1 att; 1d8 +5 dam
+1 composite +4; threat range: 20 [x3]

bastard sword +1 att; 1d10-1 dam
mwk, alchem silver; threat range: 19-20 [x2]

Cruel Justice, Scimitar +1 att; 1d6+1 dam
(Adamantine/Intelligent/Keen); threat range: 15 - 20 [x2]

Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1
threat range: 20 [x2]


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Light once again fills the chamber after the extinguishing of the holy flame as Quinn once again draws Cruel Justice
> A _schnlick_ is heard as the keen edge slices almost soundlessly through the rook and then its greasy feathers get burnt with a _fwoosh!_ and followed by crackling and sputtering of charred feathers. The stench is horrid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Quinn:
> Place bastard sword in off hand and and not use
> draw Cruel Justice as part of a move action
> move a distance of 20 feet south at a cost of 40 feet
> base att ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 → 1313
> base damage ScottDeWar,Jr:  D6 → 55
> fire damage ScottDeWar,Jr:  D6 → 66
> crit threat: 15-20 [x2] missed by 2
> 
> att 9+4+1+1;  dam 4+1+1d6 fire. conviction is over, right?
> Final: Att 28; Dam 10 + 6 fire



Quinn successful moves up the slope along the edge of the crevasse. Cruel Justice doesn't need Quinn to tell him to provide light. The intelligent blade telepathically knows Quinn's mind and soon the weapon's soft light radiates out to 10 feet around the big warrior, which keep him, Ailward, Elle, Henry, and Sir Ghal from being blinded in the darkness, although the knight now stands in the shadowy light that extends another 10 feet beyond the internal glow of the lawful-aligned blade. The magical flame from the sash causes the light to flicker with a crimson glow.

The rook squawks in anger at Quinn as Cruel Justice sinks into the bird-beast's flesh. It does not fall to the ground, however. It seems Ailward is right. This rook is tougher than the others.

*OOC:* _Inspire courage_ is over, so that's one point less to hit and damage. Note that the DC 5 Balance Check is still required but the penalty is only -2 for armor. If Quinn had been blinded, it would have been -6.

Quinn - DC 5 Balance Check: 1D20-2 = [12]-2 = 10 (success)



			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sash: round 3 fiery weapon, DMG pg 224 [Dandwiki: A flaming weapon deals an extra 1d6 points of fire damage on a successful hit.]
> 
> Mods
> Quinn's combat stats:
> Hp: 113/113*[1*]
> AC: [28] +1 [haste]; +4 [deflection]; +3 [natural]; +5 [breastplate]; +2 [magic]; +2 [dex]; +1 vs rook [dodge feat]
> vs attack of opportunity AC [
> fort: [+13] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +3 [con]; +1 [cloak]
> ref: [+13] +1 [haste]; +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [dex]; +1 [cloak]
> will: [+12] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [wis]; +1 [cloak]
> SR vs chaotic spell or caster: 25
> energy resistance: fire 5 [red sash]
> 
> **con damage from cloudkill: -1 con [16->15] -1 to a few things:
> [*1] HP total: 105 [-9 from cloud kill]
> [*2] fort saves [+12] [-1 from cloud  kill]
> 
> BAB: [+15] +9 [class]; +4 [str]; +1 [haste]; +1 [moral]
> dam: +1 [conviction] +1 [bard song]
> bard song has ended
> 
> Longbow +1 att; 1d8 +5 dam
> +1 composite +4; threat range: 20 [x3]
> 
> bastard sword +1 att; 1d10-1 dam
> mwk, alchem silver; threat range: 19-20 [x2]
> 
> Cruel Justice, Scimitar +1 att; 1d6+1 dam
> (Adamantine/Intelligent/Keen); threat range: 15 - 20 [x2]
> 
> Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1
> threat range: 20 [x2]


----------



## Knightfall

Maur slams his hammer into Tarrak as the ghast lord casually moves away from the dwarven ordained champion, but it is only a glancing blow. Maur can sense that while Tarrak is wary of Maur's wepaon, the ghast lord is not taking him seriously as a foe. Tarrak move up the slope slightly and then across the cave floor.

Maur watches as Tarrak casts dispel magic. The _celestial brilliance_ on Maur's gem goes out and the cave is momentarily plunged into darkness. Then, a soft glow of light shines from behind Maur and the ordained champion knows that Quinn has drawn Cruel Justice. He hears a rook squawk in pain, but Maur keeps his focus on the undead in front of him.

The man called Crisenth is summoning... something and Maur considers rushing the man, but Tarrak has paced himself in a position with the one called Phre to flank Maur if he rushes headlong into their midst. It is an obvious trap and, normally, he wouldn't worry about putting himself in such danger, but he did see that Phre hit Angus several times, hard.

The female ghast is not to be taken lightly.

Maur moves up the slope and slams his hammer into her as well. The weapon strikes with more force, but the monstrous ghast shrugs off the the disruption ability of the hammer. If she hadn't used the damn vial, Maur feels he might have destroyed her. It is to soon to tell.


----------



## Knightfall

Wieland curses quietly to himself as the cave goes dark. His fear of Tarrak is now under control and he is more angry now than afraid. He steels himself and stands up using the stalagmite as support. He might not be able to fight in this condition, but he won't run away.

Then, he remembers that he has Aries magical goggles in one of his pouches. He pulls them out and puts them on and he can see again. The darkvision is strange to him, but now maybe he can try to help the wounded. He looks towards Sir Ghal but his view is blocked by swirling magical energy. He watched Caerth summon several animals while on the island but this looks different. There is a sense of dread to it.

"Damn, I'm not going that way," he says. He looks towards Maur just in time to see the dwarf slam his hammer into the monstrous ghast. He watches helplessly as the priest of Malotoch continues to summon... something. He dropped his crossbow by the palisades when he rushed back to stand guard over Lady Pendour.

Down the slope, Ailward is glad to see Quinn and his light come it his aid. Without it, he would have been easy prey for the rook. He tries to follow up Quinn's strike with a thrust from Syndra's spear, but he rook easily avoid the strike in midair.

Henry moves out of the bright light into the shadowy light and stops just behind the old dwarf fighter. He shoulders the crossbow, pulls out his dagger, and tosses it at the ghast. The blade sinks into undead creature's back. It hisses but doesn't take its eyes off of Temperance.

Sir Ghal feels Phar's spell leave his body. He knows that while whatever is being summoned will likely be more dangerous than the ghast attacking Temperance, he must defend her life. He brings his blade down on the once, then again. He slices into the undead creature with both strikes. The ghast goes down, destroyed.

The knight prepares himself to face whatever is being summoned.









*OOC:*



Ailward - Mwk shortspear with magic weapon: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9
1D6+2 = [4]+2 = 6 (miss)

Henry Hawtrey - mwk dagger (thrown): 1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28
1D4+3 = [1]+3 = 4 (hit)

Sir Ghal - +2 bastard sword (Full Attack vs ghast): 1D20+14 = [5]+14 = 19
1D10+8 = [5]+8 = 13
1D20+9 = [10]+9 = 19
1D10+8 = [1]+8 = 9 (two hits)


----------



## Knightfall

The old dwarf warrior watches the ghast fall and tries not to throw up his last meal. He is breathing really heavy. Henry offers him one of the potions, but the old fighter shakes his head. "Let's feed it to the small lizardman before he dies," the dwarf says. He takes one of Syndra's potions from Henry and bends down to pour its contents down the Stump Sorcerer's throat, carefully. The two of the watch as the healing magic brings Scarborax back from the brink of death.

The chromithian sorcerer's eyes open and he lets out a sound that is half sigh, half hiss. "I'm not dead."

"Not yet, friend," the dwarf replies. "Can you get up?"

"I'm going to need a moment," the Stump Sorcerer replies.

Elle moves towards her unconscious kinswoman, grabs ahold of her, and drags her away from whatever is being summoned  down the slope past the dwarf and Henry. "We have to get her out of here until she can recover from the wound the ghast inflicted."

"Aye," the old dwarf replies. "And we need to save the others if we can. It is the best we can do in this fight."

Scarborax gets up, gingerly, and looks around in the darkness. "I see we've lost the light but not the battle." He looks towards Sir Ghal and the creature being summoned with his darkvision. "That's not good." He glances up the slope and can see the priest summoning the creature. "He casting a second tier _summon undead_ spell!" He shouts.









*OOC:*



Potion of cure light wounds for Scarborax: 1D8+5 = [4]+5 = 9
Scarborax - Spellcraft check: 1D20+9 = [13]+9 = 22

Elle uses her actions to pull Temperance away from where she was paralyzed.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus swings his new toy at the rook next to him, allowing the rage to take hold of him. But not being used to this much power, the blow is a clumsy one, and Angus misses his intended target completely.

Angus extends his left arm behind him, toward Ailward, but keeps his eyes on his opponent. *He utters but a single word:* "SHEALD!"



Spoiler: Translation



"Shield!"





Spoiler: Combat Data

















*OOC:*



Since Angus attacked only once, he still has a move action remaining. Angus readies his move action to accept the shield, whenever Ailward finally hands it to him.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

"Ailwald, He needs his shield!" says Quinn in case Angus' accent is too thick for the militaman, "Use this sword instead of that spear" He offers the bastard sword to Ailwald to fight with.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus swings his new toy at the rook next to him, allowing the rage to take hold of him. But not being used to this much power, the blow is a clumsy one, and Angus misses his intended target completely.



The rook cackles at Angus's misfortune.



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> Angus extends his left arm behind him, toward Ailward, but keeps his eyes on his opponent. *He utters but a single word:* "SHEALD!"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Translation
> 
> 
> 
> "Shield!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Since Angus attacked only once, he still has a move action remaining. Angus readies his move action to accept the shield, whenever Ailward finally hands it to him.



*OOC:* Since Ailward has already acted this round, he wouldn't be able to retrieve Angus's shield and hand it to him on until his turn in round ten.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "Ailwald, He needs his shield!" says Quinn in case Angus' accent is too thick for the militaman, "Use this sword instead of that spear" He offers the bastard sword to Ailwald to fight with.



The young battle sorcerer nods and looks back towards the centaur's shield. It is lying across Samantha's body. Just as he's about to turn towards it, Tristan drops his bow, rushes to the shield and brings it to Angus.

Ailward nods to the older warrior, as he begins reaching towards the silvered bastard sword offered by Quinn.

*OOC: End of Round Nine*


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Ten Begins*
The quasit familiar reappears 20 feet above the crevasse near Quinn and the others as it terrorize the gathered soldiers. It hoots & cackles and throws dirt at Quinn. At least, Quinn hopes it is dirt.

"Not again!" Tristan says as he starts shaking.









*OOC:*



Eutharic activates _cause fear_, as per the spell except it is a 30 ft. radius. A DC 11 Will Save is required to avoid becoming frightened. On a successful save, those within 30 feet still become shaken for 1 round.

It only affects those with 5HD or less. So, it won't affect Angus, Quinn, Sir Ghal, Henry, or the flying rook. All other foes in range have to save. Saves will be rolled on the OOC thread.


----------



## JustinCase

Screech keeps circling around Galzadar's head, more to distract him and aid the owl's druidic friend than hoping to do actual damage.

Hovering over the wizard, Caerth in his dire bat form suddenly surges forward, trying to grab the elf with his talons and to wrap his wings around him.









*OOC:*


Screech attacks, mostly for the Distracting Attack which grants +1 to anyone attacking Galzadar:
Screech attacks: 1D20+13 = [13]+13 = 26
1D4 = [2] = 2
1D20+11 = [16]+11 = 27
1D4 = [1] = 1
I don't suppose Magic Fang makes the attacks magical? 

Caerth attempts a grapple.
Step 1: Attack of Opportunity. If that misses or does not do damage, proceed to Step 2.
Step 2 (if applicable): Melee touch attack to grab: 1D20+12+1 = [9]+12+1 = 22
Or my second attack, if the first one misses (otherwise dismiss this roll): 1D20+7+1 = [15]+7+1 = 23
Step 3 (if applicable): Opposed grapple check, and deal unarmed damage if succesful. I'll roll this if DM declares the first steps to be successful.
(Edit: Forgot to add the Distracting Attack bonus to these rolls... Edited them in.)

My plan is to carry the wizard up in the air and either drop him from a great height, or just slam him into something painful.  

(I dropped the Haste effects from the stats below, but are the other effects on Caerth and Screech still active? If not, substract whatever you need from the rolls above.)

Current stats:


Spoiler: Caerth






Spoiler: Wild Shaped



Dire Bat shape:
AC 21
Str 17, Dex 22, Con 17
Fort 13, Ref 12, Will 12
Speed 20, fly 40
Melee attack: +12/+7 bite (1d8+4)



Non-wildshaped stats:

AC 19
HP 58/58
Fort 12, Ref 9, Will 12
Speed 40 (Haste + medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +13/+8 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +13/+8 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +12 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 2/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 32/32
AC 24
Fort 8, Ref 12, Will 7
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +13/+11 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Screech attacks, mostly for the Distracting Attack which grants +1 to anyone attacking Galzadar:
> Screech attacks: 1D20+13 = [13]+13 = 26
> 1D4 = [2] = 2
> 1D20+11 = [16]+11 = 27
> 1D4 = [1] = 1
> I don't suppose Magic Fang makes the attacks magical?



*OOC:* Neither of Screech's attacks hit... but they were very close.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Screech keeps circling around Galzadar's head, more to distract him and aid the owl's druidic friend than hoping to do actual damage.
> 
> Hovering over the wizard, Caerth in his dire bat form suddenly surges forward, trying to grab the elf with his talons and to wrap his wings around him.



Galzadar ignores Screech to his detriment. While the bird isn't able to hit him, he doesn't see Caerth attack coming until it is too late. He curses in Orc again at the druid and swings his blade. The blade comes close, but not close enough and the half-orc druid soon has the elf wizard clutched in his talons.

For the first time, there is a hint of fear on the elf's face.

"Damn," he curses softly. "Careless."

*OOC:* Caerth's first attack hits and he grab's Galzadar.


----------



## Knightfall

The bleak eagle tries to counter versus its summoned celestial foe. It manages to bring one of its talons to bear but the strike only scratches the celestial giant eagle. It follows up with its beak but the bite can't penetrate the other magical beast's protective skin.

The Confessor of Malotoch finishes his spell and Sir Ghal is horrified by what appears next to him. An undead owlbear stands above him and it lashes out at the knight with its claws and beak. It stumbles on the edge of the depression with it's first blow, which causes it to miss the knight.

*"Crisenth, keep that dwarf off me for a few seconds,"* Tarrak orders.

"Very well, my lord," the Confessor replies as he taps Tarrak with Galzadar's wand. Then he moves down the slope and puts himself between Maur and Tarrak. He unslings a vile looking warhammer from his belt as he moves towards the dwarven ordained champion. "Let us see if I can do what Hirasean failed to do and kill you."

Maur can see that Confessor is some sort of half-fiend.









*OOC:*



Bleak Eagle - Full Attack: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8
1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19 (one miss, two hits)
Bleak Eagle - Damage vs. Celestial Giant Eagle: 1D6+3 = [4]+3 = 7
1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3
Two points of the second talon strike gets through the celestial creature's DR, but none of the bird's bite attack gets through. Would the eagle be immune to filth fever?

Owlbear Skeleton - Full Attack vs. Sir Ghal: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16
1D20+1 = [8]+1 = 9 (all misses)

Crisenth uses wand on Tarrak in off hand (standard action) and moves 10 feet down the slope to threaten Maur while readies his warhammer (move action).


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus turns and fires her bow at the priestess of Malotoch that appears behind the palisade. The first arrow deflects awy from the woman and the second arrow thunks into the palisade.









*OOC:*



Aureus - Composite Longbow (Full Attack): 1D20+13 = [18]+13 = 31
1D8+3 = [1]+3 = 4
1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20
1D8+3 = [5]+3 = 8 (two misses)

Omen has cover from where Aureus and Phar are standing.

@Scotley, you're up!


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:* Whoops, forgot about entropic shield: 20% Miss Chance: 1D100 = [4] = 4 | Aureus hit becomes a miss.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Spoiler: On Quinn's turn



free action: Speak
"Hey you old chicken, when I kill you I am going to burn your flesh off your bones and grind them to powder. The ashes of your flesh I will scatter to the wind and your ground bones will feed the fish!"
Intimidate: ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 12 → 13(1 + 12)
I can't believe it! It must have been feces thrown at him and not dirt!
oh well, he still has his hasted attacks

att 9+4+1+1=15-5;  dam 4+1+10+1d6 fire.
Keen weapon +1: crit 15 to 20
2 handed power attack -5/+10 [single handed, non-light weapon used two handed]
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 10 → 18(8 + 10)
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 5 → 13(8 + 5)
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 10 → 28(18 + 10)possible crit
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 10 → 16(6 + 10)

Damages 1d6+15+fire
ScottDeWar,Jr            rolls            1d6+15             =             2 + 15 = 17 
ScottDeWar,Jr            rolls            1d6+15             =             4 + 15 =19    
ScottDeWar,Jr:                                        1d6+15   oops, forgot the #
ScottDeWar,Jr            rolls            1d6+15             =             5 + 15=20   
ScottDeWar,Jr            rolls            1d6+15             =             3 + 15 = 18 [crit damage]
ScottDeWar,Jr            rolls            1d6             =  2[fire]
ScottDeWar,Jr            rolls            1d6             =  4 [fire]
ScottDeWar,Jr            rolls            1d6             =  2 [fire ]





Spoiler



Sash: round 3 fiery weapon, DMG pg 224 [Dandwiki: A flaming weapon deals an extra 1d6 points of fire damage on a successful hit.]

Mods
Quinn's combat stats:
Hp: 113/113*[1*]
AC: [28] +1 [haste]; +4 [deflection]; +3 [natural]; +5 [breastplate]; +2 [magic]; +2 [dex]; +1 vs rook [dodge feat]
vs attack of opportunity AC [
fort: [+13] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +3 [con]; +1 [cloak]
ref: [+13] +1 [haste]; +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [dex]; +1 [cloak]
will: [+12] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [wis]; +1 [cloak]
SR vs chaotic spell or caster: 25
energy resistance: fire 5 [red sash]

**con damage from cloudkill: -1 con [16->15] -1 to a few things:
[*1] HP total: 105 [-9 from cloud kill]
[*2] fort saves [+12] [-1 from cloud  kill]

BAB: [+15] +9 [class]; +4 [str]; +1 [haste]; +1 [moral]
dam: +1 [conviction] +1 [bard song]
bard song has ended

Longbow +1 att; 1d8 +5 dam
+1 composite +4; threat range: 20 [x3]

bastard sword +1 att; 1d10-1 dam
mwk, alchem silver; threat range: 19-20 [x2]

Cruel Justice, Scimitar +1 att; 1d6+1 dam
(Adamantine/Intelligent/Keen); threat range: 15 - 20 [x2]

Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1
threat range: 20 [x2]


----------



## Scotley

Phar considers the main foe and decides to try and hinder him a bit. He speaks arcane words again and a stream of luminous motes jets forth and moves toward Tarrak. 

OOC: Luminous Swarm Did we determine he has spell resistance? Here is a check
caster level check: 1D20+10 = [5]+10 = 15

DC19 reflex or take
force damage: 1D6 = [1] = 1


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar considers the main foe and decides to try and hinder him a bit. He speaks arcane words again and a stream of luminous motes jets forth and moves toward Tarrak.
> 
> OOC: Luminous Swarm Did we determine he has spell resistance? Here is a check
> caster level check: 1D20+10 = [5]+10 = 15
> DC19 reflex or take
> force damage: 1D6 = [1] = 1



The swarm of motes arrive at Tarrak and buzz around him for a moment, but the ghast lord's magical protections causes the swarm to fizzle and disapate.

*OOC:* You didn't beat his SR, unfortunately. And, you need to post attacks for the celestial giant eagle. I'm assuming the eagle will attack the bleak eagle again, so I'm going to go on to the next NPCs in the initiative order.


----------



## Knightfall

Omen watches Aureus and Phar attack the bleak eagle and Tarrak, and she gets this look of intense anger and disappointment on her face. She hedges her bets and casts a healing spell on herself before moving up the slope (and readying her heavy mace) to on the other side of the palisade just opposite of Lady Pendour.

"Hello pretty lady," she hisses at Lady Pendour. "I like your eyes. I think I will add them to my collection." She giggles manically. "And then, you allies will pay for ignoring me."

"By the North Gods," Lady Pendour gasps. "Wh- where did you come from?" She looks at Aureus and Phar. *"Help me! Do not leave me defenseless!"*

*"Lady Pendour, you need to calm down and get back in the fight!"* Aureus replies firmly she tosses her magical bow and arrows to the noblewoman. "I'll try to get behind her with my blade." The hutaakan rogue pauses. "Are you a Daughter of the Strand or aren't you?"

For a moment, Lady Pendour blinks with her mouth agape.









*OOC:*



Omen - Cure Serious Wounds: 3D8+6 = [7, 7, 6]+6 = 26

Aureus uses a free action to toss her bow and arrows to Lady Pendour. She will draw her _+2 short sword_ on her turn in round 11.


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak looks at his remaining allies and the foes gathered against them. _'Not as easy as I thought it would be',_ he thinks. He knows the dwarf is the most dangerous of them but the damn wizard is also a major threat.

He laughs as he pulls out a small bag and begins casting another spell with more complicated gestures. He pulls a small candle and a carved bone from the bag as he continues to weave the magic of a summoning spell. A deadly looking swirl of energy begins to form in front of Sir Ghal.

The rook shifts 5 feet through the air to put itself out of range of Angus and chooses to swing its club at Quinn instead. But a gust of wind ruins its swing through the air.

Phre howls at Maur. She smites the dwarf with her morningstar with her first blow but Maur manages to block the second blow with his shield.









*OOC:*



Tarrak begins casting a summoning spell. The Spellcraft DC to know the spell being cast is 20.

Rook (with club): 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11 +1 = 12
1D6 = [6] = 6 +1 7 (miss)

Phre - Full Attack w/smite: 1D20+23 = [7]+23 = 30
1D8+11 = [7]+11 = 18
1D20+12 = [3]+12 = 15
1D8+11 = [2]+11 = 13

Okay, so Maur moved last round, so his AC is 25, right? Or is it 24 without the _haste_? Anyway, I'm fairly certain that Phre hit him with her first attack. But her second attack doesn't get through. That means he takes 18 damage.


----------



## Knightfall

Lady Pendour looks down at the magical bow. She scoops it and the quiver of arrows off the cave floor and then nods at Aureus. She looks at the priestess of Malotoch on the other side of the palisade and her face becomes stern. She moves up the slope away from Omen past Phar and turns to prepares herself for the priestesses next course of action.

*OOC:* Move action to pick up bow (and quiver) and move action up the slope.


----------



## Knightfall

Galzadar considers trying to hurt the half-orc druid back, but in this fight, he has little chance of hurting his foe. He knows his only option is to escape and flee. He tries to wriggle out of Caerth's wild shaped claws, but he can barely move at all.

_'This is not good'_, he thinks. He ponders his options.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "Hey you old chicken, when I kill you I am going to burn your flesh off your bones and grind them to powder. The ashes of your flesh I will scatter to the wind and your ground bones will feed the fish!"
> 
> ooc: Intimidate: ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 12 → 13(1 + 12)
> I can't believe it! It must have been feces thrown at him and not dirt!
> oh well, he still has his hasted attacks



Quinn slashes out at the rook with Cruel Justice and the blade sinks deep into the rook with his first strike. His second strike is dodged by the rook.









*OOC:*



Tough Rook - Level Check: 1D20+7 = [7]+7 = 14
(It was close)

BTW, _*haste*_ ended in the last round for Quinn even though he wasn't targeted by Tarrak's _dispel magic_. The max. # of rounds for Phar's spell was nine. Even with his attack reduced by one, the first strike still hits.








			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> att 9+4+1+1=15-5;  dam 4+1+10+1d6 fire.
> Keen weapon +1: crit 15 to 20
> 2 handed power attack -5/+10 [single handed, non-light weapon used two handed]
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 10 → 18(8 + 10)
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 5 → 13(8 + 5)
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 10 → 28(18 + 10)possible crit
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 10 → 16(6 + 10)
> 
> Damages 1d6+15+fire
> ScottDeWar,Jr            rolls            1d6+15             =             2 + 15 = 17
> ScottDeWar,Jr            rolls            1d6+15             =             4 + 15 =19
> ScottDeWar,Jr:                                        1d6+15   oops, forgot the #
> ScottDeWar,Jr            rolls            1d6+15             =             5 + 15=20
> ScottDeWar,Jr            rolls            1d6+15             =             3 + 15 = 18 [crit damage]
> ScottDeWar,Jr            rolls            1d6             =  2[fire]
> ScottDeWar,Jr            rolls            1d6             =  4 [fire]
> ScottDeWar,Jr            rolls            1d6             =  2 [fire ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sash: round 3 fiery weapon, DMG pg 224 [Dandwiki: A flaming weapon deals an extra 1d6 points of fire damage on a successful hit.]
> 
> Mods
> Quinn's combat stats:
> Hp: 113/113*[1*]
> AC: [28] +1 [haste]; +4 [deflection]; +3 [natural]; +5 [breastplate]; +2 [magic]; +2 [dex]; +1 vs rook [dodge feat]
> vs attack of opportunity AC [
> fort: [+13] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +3 [con]; +1 [cloak]
> ref: [+13] +1 [haste]; +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [dex]; +1 [cloak]
> will: [+12] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [wis]; +1 [cloak]
> SR vs chaotic spell or caster: 25
> energy resistance: fire 5 [red sash]
> 
> **con damage from cloudkill: -1 con [16->15] -1 to a few things:
> [*1] HP total: 105 [-9 from cloud kill]
> [*2] fort saves [+12] [-1 from cloud  kill]
> 
> BAB: [+15] +9 [class]; +4 [str]; +1 [haste]; +1 [moral]
> dam: +1 [conviction] +1 [bard song]
> bard song has ended
> 
> Longbow +1 att; 1d8 +5 dam
> +1 composite +4; threat range: 20 [x3]
> 
> bastard sword +1 att; 1d10-1 dam
> mwk, alchem silver; threat range: 19-20 [x2]
> 
> Cruel Justice, Scimitar +1 att; 1d6+1 dam
> (Adamantine/Intelligent/Keen); threat range: 15 - 20 [x2]
> 
> Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1
> threat range: 20 [x2]



*OOC:* Quinn's first attack was a hit but his second attack was a miss.


----------



## Scotley

The giant celestial eagle attacks the evil foe gamely, but fortune does not shine upon it. Its cry of frustration echos off the cave walls.

attack and damage: 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11
1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16
1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6
1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10
1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> The giant celestial eagle attacks the evil foe gamely, but fortune does not shine upon it. Its cry of frustration echos off the cave walls.
> 
> attack and damage: 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11
> 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16
> 1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6
> 1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10
> 1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8
> 1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3



The giant celestial eagle gets lucky with it second talon attack, as it rakes the bleak eagle's wing.


----------



## Neurotic

"Angus, we need to stop that casting! Go, I'll keep these two busy!"

Maur slams the hammer toward Phre
"I'm still standing, wretch! And you needed healing twice already. If you value your non-existence, go now, don't die _again _for that ungrateful cretin."









*OOC:*


Maur would appreciate any and all healing thrown his way, he is one crit away from dirt nap







Spellcraft against Tarraks casting: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18


Spoiler: Actions



Swift action: lose Foundation of Stone to Fist of the Gods (5 rounds duration) +2 untyped damage
Full attack on Phre: hit AC 24 for 18 and 29 for 22
Full attack on Phre: 1D20+18 = [6]+18 = 24
1D8+8+4+2+2 = [2]+8+4+2+2 = 18
1D20+13 = [16]+13 = 29
1D8+8+4+2+2 = [6]+8+4+2+2 = 22

Free: gain +2 AC at the end (no movement this round)





Spoiler: Mini stats



Current AC: 27/14/27 while immobile
+4 deflection against the chaotic due shield of law
AC 30/17/30

When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2

Smites: 3/6

*HP 36/81
Saves: *
+3 vs poisons, spells and spell-likes
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
*Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism) = *14
Reflex*: +2+0+1+1 (haste) +2 (heroism) = *6
Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism) = *15

+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism and divine favor  (1 minute, 9 rounds left) and fist of the gods*
Attack: +18/+13 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
Damage: 1d8+8+4+2+2
Critical: 20/x3

*Active spells:*
14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
Consecrate gives +3 to turning check

70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
(cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)

Shield of Law
SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.


*Turn undead*
Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)

*Smite:* +1 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)

*Spells*
6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
2/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
0/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
1/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)

Basic non-magic stats
AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 24 / 13 / 24
Initiative: 12


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: Data



--Post has moved to OOC threrad.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> "Angus, we need to stop that casting! Go, I'll keep these two busy!"
> 
> Maur slams the hammer toward Phre
> "I'm still standing, wretch! And you needed healing twice already. If you value your non-existence, go now, don't die _again _for that ungrateful cretin."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Maur would appreciate any and all healing thrown his way, he is one crit away from dirt nap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spellcraft against Tarraks casting: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Swift action: lose Foundation of Stone to Fist of the Gods (5 rounds duration) +2 untyped damage
> Full attack on Phre: hit AC 24 for 18 and 29 for 22
> Full attack on Phre: 1D20+18 = [6]+18 = 24
> 1D8+8+4+2+2 = [2]+8+4+2+2 = 18
> 1D20+13 = [16]+13 = 29
> 1D8+8+4+2+2 = [6]+8+4+2+2 = 22
> 
> Free: gain +2 AC at the end (no movement this round)



Maur slams his hammer into the monstrous ghast twice with full force. He hears flesh tear and bones crack. Phre howls in agony as the weapon touches her, but she manages to stay on her feet and keep its disruption power from overwhelming her. Black ichor drips onto the stones beneath her feet.

She hisses at Maur. "You will pay for that!"









*OOC:*


As far I know, Maur *is* the healer for the PCs side in this fight. Caerth could heal him, but he'd have to disengage from the elf wizard. He has one _cure light wounds_ spell memorized. The only other cleric left is the halfling Gala of Inanna. The other Gala, Samantha, was slain by the _cloudkill_ spell. Henry does have some healing potions that he got from Syndra's dead body but he was planning to use them on the fallen NPCs.

Phre's saves vs. Maur's hammer:
Phre - Will save vs. Maurs hammer: 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29 (saves)
Phre - Will save vs. Maurs hammer: 1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26 (saves)









			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Mini stats
> 
> 
> 
> Current AC: 27/14/27 while immobile
> +4 deflection against the chaotic due shield of law
> AC 30/17/30
> 
> When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2
> 
> Smites: 3/6
> 
> *HP 36/81
> Saves: *
> +3 vs poisons, spells and spell-likes
> +1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
> *Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism) = *14
> Reflex*: +2+0+1+1 (haste) +2 (heroism) = *6
> Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism) = *15
> 
> +2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism and divine favor  (1 minute, 9 rounds left) and fist of the gods*
> Attack: +18/+13 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
> Damage: 1d8+8+4+2+2
> Critical: 20/x3
> 
> *Active spells:*
> 14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
> the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
> Consecrate gives +3 to turning check
> 
> 70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
> (cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)
> 
> Shield of Law
> SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.
> 
> 
> *Turn undead*
> Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
> HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)
> 
> *Smite:* +1 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)
> 
> *Spells*
> 6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
> 4/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
> 2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
> 1/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
> 1/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)
> 
> Basic non-magic stats
> AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
> Total / Touch / Flat Footed
> AC: 24 / 13 / 24
> Initiative: 12


----------



## Knightfall

Wieland hears Maur's warning and he looks at the ghast lord. If only he had his crossbow. Then he notices that Annabel still has her shortbow. He bends and talks to her softly. "I'm going to borrow these, okay? Stay down."

She nods quickly and curls up in a ball next to the stalagmite.

Wieland tries his best to aim around the stalagmite, holds his breath, says a prayer, and fires a single shot at the ghast lord. The shot glances off of the stalagmite and goes far to Wieland's right.

*"Damn!"*

Ailward looks at the summoned skeleton, shakes his head, and quickly casts _ray of frost_ at the flying rook instead. The ray misses the rook and hits a massive stalactite behind it. The battle sorcerer sighs in frustration.









*OOC:*



Wieland - Masterwork shortbow: 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
1D6 = [2] = 2

Ailward - Ray of Frost (ray spell): 1D20+5-4 = [4]+5-4 = 5 -2 = 3
1D3 = [1] = 1 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

Henry knows they need every blade they can get in this fight, so he moves past Angus and bends down to pour one of his own cure potions to the fallen female dwarven fighter. He watches as her eyes flutter open. "Uh, what happened?" She looks up to see the owlbear skeleton hovering over her. She swears in Dwarven and clutches at her axe.

*"Don't move!"* Henry warns her.

She nods her head.

Sir Ghal can see that Maur is in trouble and that Tarrak is summoning something else, something dark. He moves up the slope away from the owlbear skeleton and pulls his throwing axe out of his belt.

The skeleton lashes out at Sir Ghal but loses its footing again. It nearly falls over into the depression behind it but manages to stay upright.

Sir Ghal throws the axe at Tarrak but the weapon is blown off course by a wind gust and ends up at the bottom of the soupy depression.

*"Blast it!"*









*OOC:*



Female Dwarf Militia Fighter - Cure Moderate Wounds (given by Henry): 2D8+3 = [2, 3]+3 = 8

Owlbear Skeleton - AoO vs. Sir Ghal: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
Owlbear Skeleton - Dexterity Check (DC 10): 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20 (success)

Sir Ghal - Throwing Axe vs Tarrak: 1D20+11-2 = [3]+11-2 = 12
1D6+3 = [4]+3 = 7 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

The male dwarf fighter shakes his head. *"No! No! No! No more!"*

He runs away up the slope as fast as he can in his splint mail.

Henry motions to the female dwarf as he watches Sir Ghal distract the skeleton, "Okay, I think you can get up now."

The female dwarf stands with Henry's help. "I'm very weak."

Henry offers her one of Syndra's cure potions but she shakes her head. "Save it for our heroes." She looks around. "Where is Lord Maur?"

Henry points up the slope. The two of them can see that the ordained champion is in trouble.

*"Take to him! Quickly!"* She says. She risks moving away from the skeleton to the opposite side of Angus.

Elle casts a quick orison on her kinswoman before moving up the slope to stand next to Scarborax. "Can you hurt it?" She points at the skeleton.

"I can always try," the Stump Sorcerer says. He casts _disrupt undead_ and fires the ray at the skeleton. The disrupting energy slams into the skeleton causes some of its bones to disintegrate. "Well, that worked."









*OOC:*



Scarborax - Disrupt Undead (ray spell): 1D20+3 = [13]+3 = 16
1D6 = [4] = 4


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Updated information, also on his next turn, another intimidate check.


Spoiler: On Quinn's turn



free action: Speak
"You must have been the runt of the nest, you can't hit me for nothing!" he then laughs mokingly
Intimidat +12
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 12 → 18(6 + 12)
a little better.

att 9+4+1=14;  dam 4+1+1d6 fire.
Keen weapon +1: crit 15 to 20
2 handed power attack -5/+10 [single handed, non-light weapon used two handed]





Spoiler



Sash: round 3 fiery weapon, DMG pg 224 [Dandwiki: A flaming weapon deals an extra 1d6 points of fire damage on a successful hit.]

Mods
Quinn's combat stats:
Hp: 113/113*[1*]
AC: [27]  +4 [deflection]; +3 [natural]; +5 [breastplate]; +2 [magic]; +2 [dex]; +1 vs rook [dodge feat]
vs attack of opportunity AC [
fort: [+13] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +3 [con]; +1 [cloak]
ref: [+13] +1 [haste]; +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [dex]; +1 [cloak]
will: [+12] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [wis]; +1 [cloak]
SR vs chaotic spell or caster: 25
energy resistance: fire 5 [red sash]

**con damage from cloudkill: -1 con [16->15] -1 to a few things:
[*1] HP total: 105 [-9 from cloud kill]
[*2] fort saves [+12] [-1 from cloud  kill]

*BAB: [+13] +9 [class]; +4 [str]; 
dam: [+5] 4 [str]+1 [conviction] *


Longbow +1 att; 1d8 +5 dam
+1 composite +4; threat range: 20 [x3]

bastard sword +1 att; 1d10-1 dam
mwk, alchem silver; threat range: 19-20 [x2]

Cruel Justice, Scimitar +1 att; 1d6+1 dam
(Adamantine/Intelligent/Keen); threat range: 15 - 20 [x2]

Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1
threat range: 20 [x2]


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus scowls as the Rook flees from melee range, but then smiles again when he notices the big, fearsome, shambling Owlbear Skeleton. A grin spreads from ear to ear on the big Centaur. Apparently, he doesn't find the Owlbear very scary at all.

*Angus chortles,* "Look ye 'ere, a' beg ol' begga bones t'plae wit. I neys skellies, vaery well. An'look ye, ae've goot joost th' theang t'clobber th' lakes a'yoon."



Spoiler: Translation



"Look ye here, a big bag of bones to play with. I know skellies, very well. And look ye, I've got just the thing to clobber the likes of you."











*OOC:*



Angus hits AC 22 for 19 pts. damage using Azurak vs. Owlbear Skeleton.
Dice rolls are in the OOC Thread.


----------



## Knightfall

Tristan takes aim at the rook and fires another arrow, but his shot doesn't come close, as it disappears into the crevasse.

*END OF ROUND TEN*


----------



## Knightfall

The tiny quasit watches as Caerth envelops Galzadar and screeches. *"NOOOOOO! No! No! No!"*

It snarls and rushes through the air at Screech and tries to scratch out the owl's eyes. *"Let my master go or I'll eat your owl!"*

The quasit manages to make a tiny gash just above Screeches beak.









*OOC:*



Eutharic - Aerial charge vs. Screech (+2 to hit and -2 to AC): 1D20+10 = [14]+10 = 24
1D3-1 = [2]-1 = 1 (hit)


----------



## Knightfall

*Spoiler For @ScottDeWar_jr Only:*


Spoiler: Quinn's Vision from Cruel Justice



_"I know this elf,"_ _Cruel Justice_ says to Quinn telepathically. _"But he has changed. He is not the man he once was fighting alongside Lord Pendour."_

Quinn sees the scene of Lord Pendour's death again. The landed lord fights against a flight of rooks as several ghasts on top of the tower of Gurnard's Head. But the scene is different now... longer, more heartbreaking. Beside Lord Pendour fights Galzadar and a woman warrior. They cut down rook after rook and the ghasts fall under blades and spells as a blinding storm rages overhead. Galzadar looks like he could be related to Lorien or even Phar will flowing blonde locks and pale skin.

Then, the rooks pull back and Tarrak stride appears at the top of the tower with the Soldier of Malotoch, Hirasean, at his side. The ghast lord inflicts a terrible wound on the woman and Galzadar screams her name.

*"Susannah!"*

Hirasean battles Lord Pendour to a standstill until the man called Crisenth appears on the battlements and the two warriors overwhelm the Lord of Carnell. Crisenth knocks _Cruel Justice_ from Lord Pendour's hand and Hirasean drives his blade into the man's chest.

*"Peregrine, no!"* Galzadar yells. The wizard tries to cast a spell and Tarrak cuts him down. The human woman throws her body over the fallen wizard and begs for their lives.

As _Cruel Justice_ spins through the air over the edge of the tower to land imbedded in the bridge where Quinn and the others first found the blade, the vision blurs and spins.



_"I- I had forgotten,"_ Cruel Justice says sadly out loud in the Common tongue but only as a whisper. _"It was so painful to watch."_


----------



## Knightfall

The quasit senses Caerth's hesitation. It ignores Screech and looks at the half-orc druid, wide-eyed.

"*YES!* Yes, you understand, don't you?" It says as it claps its hands. "He is not in control of himself. Tarrak controls his soul, but I know to free him. Yes, it can be done!"

"Eutharic, do not do this," the elf says hoarsely pinned in Caerth's wild shaped form. "There is no hope for my soul. It belongs to Lord Tarrak. To Malotoch."

*"NOOOO! Master, you're wrong! I told you, I found a way to break Vok's curse! Your soul can be saved!"* The tiny quasit says sadly. "I- I cannot lose you. You are kind to me." Eutharic pauses. "No one has ever been kind to me. Many have pretended but they were false. You are true. Even in this cursed form."

"Y- you risk your very existence doing this, Eutharic!" Galzadar gasps in pain and his body shudders. "Malotoch will not forgive you! Stop! Please stop!"

"Noooo....." Eutharic starting bawling like a child. "You are more than my master. You are my friend. I've never had a friend before..."

"Eutharic, I am lost," Galzadar says, his voice suddenly hollow.

*"Eutharic! What are you caterwauling about?"* Crisenth demands. *"Find a way to free your master from that damn half-orc or be silent!"*

The tiny quasit makes a sound a frightened mouse squeaking.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> *Spoiler For @ScottDeWar_jr Only:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Quinn's Vision from Cruel Justice
> 
> 
> 
> _"I know this elf,"_ _Cruel Justice_ says to Quinn telepathically. _"But he has changed. He is not the man he once was fighting alongside Lord Pendour."_
> 
> Quinn sees the scene of Lord Pendour's death again. The landed lord fights against a flight of rooks as several ghasts on top of the tower of Gurnard's Head. But the scene is different now... longer, more heartbreaking. Beside Lord Pendour fights Galzadar and a woman warrior. They cut down rook after rook and the ghasts fall under blades and spells as a blinding storm rages overhead. Galzadar looks like he could be related to Lorien or even Phar will flowing blonde locks and pale skin.
> 
> Then, the rooks pull back and Tarrak stride appears at the top of the tower with the Soldier of Malotoch, Hirasean, at his side. The ghast lord inflicts a terrible wound on the woman and Galzadar screams her name.
> 
> *"Susannah!"*
> 
> Hirasean battles Lord Pendour to a standstill until the man called Crisenth appears on the battlements and the two warriors overwhelm the Lord of Carnell. Crisenth knocks _Cruel Justice_ from Lord Pendour's hand and Hirasean drives his blade into the man's chest.
> 
> *"Peregrine, no!"* Galzadar yells. The wizard tries to cast a spell and Tarrak cuts him down. The human woman throws her body over the fallen wizard and begs for their lives.
> 
> As _Cruel Justice_ spins through the air over the edge of the tower to land imbedded in the bridge where Quinn and the others first found the blade, the vision blurs and spins.
> 
> 
> 
> _"I- I had forgotten,"_ Cruel Justice says sadly out loud in the Common tongue but only as a whisper. _"It was so painful to watch."_



"So, do you think Mercy for this one?" Quinn asks Cruel Justice.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "So, do you think Mercy for this one?" Quinn asks Cruel Justice.



_"An offer of mercy, maybe,"_ Cruel Justice replies. _"And a prayer for his redemption."_


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Loud enough to make Galzadar hear, Quinn suggests an alternative to death, "Master Arcanist Galzadar, If you plead to Lady Pendour and fully submitt to her, she may find in her heart to give a form of mercy! Cruel Justice has shown me what happened and y8our present actions are not all your own! speak your unconditional surrender NOW!"


----------



## JustinCase

Screech, too, senses Caerth's hesitance, and the owl circles around the quasit without attacking for the moment. It hoots, clearly confused.

Slowly the dire bat shrinks, the wings losing their leathery spans and the long fingers turning into regular half-orc hands, the wild tufts of hair vanishing into the slightly more groomed coup of Caerth. The half-orcs grips remains strong on Galzadar, however, his face inches from the elf's.

*"What's this talk of chained souls?"* he demands, both from the wizard and the quasit. *" You have a chance at mercy and redemption here! Why don't you take it?"*









*OOC:*


Dropping out of Wild Shape, while trying to keep up the grapple with Galzadar.
Opposed grapple check: 1D20+6+4 = [11]+6+4 = 21 (success)

I see I cannot make an Intimidate check this round, but perhaps they are willing to talk regardless.

Current stats:


Spoiler: Caerth



Non-wildshaped stats:

AC 19
HP 58/58
Fort 12, Ref 9, Will 12
Speed 20 (medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +13/+8 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +13/+8 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +12 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 2/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 31/32
AC 24
Fort 8, Ref 12, Will 7
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +13/+11 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Screech, too, senses Caerth's hesitance, and the owl circles around the quasit without attacking for the moment. It hoots, clearly confused.
> 
> Slowly the dire bat shrinks, the wings losing their leathery spans and the long fingers turning into regular half-orc hands, the wild tufts of hair vanishing into the slightly more groomed coup of Caerth. The half-orcs grips remains strong on Galzadar, however, his face inches from the elf's.
> 
> *"What's this talk of chained souls?"* he demands, both from the wizard and the quasit. *" You have a chance at mercy and redemption here! Why don't you take it?"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Dropping out of Wild Shape, while trying to keep up the grapple with Galzadar.
> Opposed grapple check: 1D20+6+4 = [11]+6+4 = 21 (success)
> 
> I see I cannot make an Intimidate check this round, but perhaps they are willing to talk regardless.
> 
> Current stats:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Caerth
> 
> 
> 
> Non-wildshaped stats:
> 
> AC 19
> HP 58/58
> Fort 12, Ref 9, Will 12
> Speed 20 (medium armor)
> Base attack: +6/+1
> Melee attack: +13/+8 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
> Melee attack: +13/+8 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
> Ranged attack: +12 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
> Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage
> 
> Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
> Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
> Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
> Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
> Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
> Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph
> 
> Wild Shapes 2/3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screech
> 
> 
> 
> HP: 31/32
> AC 24
> Fort 8, Ref 12, Will 7
> Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
> Base attack: +5
> Melee attack: +13/+11 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
> Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
> Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
> Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
> Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
> Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel



"You don't understand," Eutharic says quietly so only Caerth can hear him. The tiny quasit flies to land on top of Galzadar's head and motions for the druid to lower his voice. "And try be so loud." It glances towards Tarrak and other cultists. "If they figure out that I'm helping you, they will try to kill me, and maybe even my master." It sighs and shakes his head. "Yes, saving his soul is possible but it won't be simple. It will take a ritual to undo the curse placed on him by the demon lord."

"Eutharic, you must stop..." Galzadar begin to say but the quasit wraps his tiny hands and wings around the elf wizard's face to try to silence him.

Caerth can see the wizard's face is placid but there are tears in his eyes.

"And as long as Tarrak is nearby, Galzadar won't stop fighting you and your allies." It pauses. "He can't. It's like being dominated by magic, but it isn't exactly like a spell. It's a curse. Trying to dispel the domination will only suppress it for a short time. That is part of the ritual, but the rest of the sequence has be performed within one of your solar days."

"I will not yield," Galzadar mumbles despite the quasit trying to silence him. His eyes glaze over and his voice becomes monotone. "My will belongs to Lord Tarrak. My soul belongs to Malotoch. You will be punished for your disloyalty, Eutharic." Then his mind seems to snap back to reason. He looks at Caerth. "If you let go, I will kill you," there is menace in his eyes and voice. "I am a servant of Malotoch."

Eutharic grabs a handful of elf wizard's long hair and stuffs it in its masters mouth like a gag. "Try not to take what he's saying personally. The curse warped his soul as well as mind and Tarrak has done horrible things to him. I believe he is still what you mortals would call 'good inside', but as long as he is cursed, he will act this way. He can't be any other way. Even if the domination is suppressed, his soul will remain tied to evil without the rest of the ritual."



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Loud enough to make Galzadar hear, Quinn suggests an alternative to death, "Master Arcanist Galzadar, If you plead to Lady Pendour and fully submit to her, she may find in her heart to give a form of mercy! Cruel Justice has shown me what happened and your present actions are not all your own! speak your unconditional surrender NOW!"



Eutharic's head snaps around to look at Quinn. It lets out a gasp of disbelief and shakes its head. *"Are all mortals so dense! Why would that one shout that out loud for the enemy to hear if he knows what happened to Galzadar!"*

The quasit looks towards the cultists. *"Red Abyss!"* It curses. "Now they're going to know something is up. There going to kill us, I just know it."

Galzadar manages to spit his hair out of his mouth. He tries to shake the quasit off his head and Caerth can see a strange reddish glow beginning to fill his eyes. "Oh no... not again."


----------



## Knightfall

While Crisenth is keeping an eye on the situtation on the rocky ledge, he can tell that his mount is in dire straights. He lets out a sharp whistle. The bleak eagle chortles and begins beating its wings to take off from the cave floor. It disengages from the giant celestial eagle and flies up and towards the edge of the cave where it lands and beats its wings once before settling in near some dead trees.

Crisenth watches it fly away and then turns his attention back to Galzadar and the druid. He notes Caerth's return to his normal form and can see the quasit sitting on the elf wizard's head. He seems to be talking to the druid. "Something is wrong..." the Confessor says.

Then Quinn shouts out his demand for Galzadar to surrender. He seems to know that the elf wizard is Lord Tarrak's thrall.

"How?" Then it dawns of him. The blade would know what happened. "Lord Tarrak! They know about Galzadar! And the quasit has betrayed us!"

He glares at Maur. He must defeat the dwarf quickly so that Eutharic cane be punished, painfully. He strikes out at the dwarf with his warhammer, blessed by his goddess. He tries to take the ordained champion's head off but Maur easily blocks his strikes.

"You are strong, as the apprentice warned," Crisenth says. "I will enjoy this challenge to the death!"

The owlbear skeleton slashes out at Angus and tries to bite the centaur, but the skeleton cannot penetrate Angus's defenses.









*OOC:*



The bleak eagle withdraws from the fight and lands just outside the cave.

Crisenth - Full Attack vs. Maur: 1D20+11 = [7]+11 = 18
1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10 (misses)

Owlbear Skeleton - Full Attack vs. Angus: 1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17
1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22
1D20+1 = [8]+1 = 9 (misses)

@Scotley, I'm going to add another post for Aureus but Phar and the celestial giant eagle are coming up right after that. The bleak eagle has withdrawn from the fight. Tarrak is casting a summoning spell.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus moves to confront the priestess of Malotoch. She draws her short sword and once upon the woman, she stabs at her with all her swiftness and guile. Omen blocks the sword strike with her shield.

"Ooh, you do want to play," Omen giggles. "What fun!"









*OOC:*



Aureus - +2 short sword (attack vs. Omen): 1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12
1D6+3 = [6]+3 = 9 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

Angus watches as the new summoned foe begins to take shape next to Sir Ghal. The knight prepares to face it but then his go wide in horror. *"By the North Gods, no!"*

The figure appears to be wrapped in linen bandages from head toe. It eyes are black pits, its mouth is full of razor-sharp teeth, and its hands are clawed.

Angus has never seen one before now, thankfully, but he knows what this creature is and that it is very dangerous.

*"He's summoning a mummy!"* Sir Ghal exclaims wildly. *"We need to stop him, now!"*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*OOC:*



Out-of-turn roleplaying response.







Upon hearing this, Angus becomes concerned. He doesn't know much about what mummies are capable of, but he knows from old stories that they extremely dangerous, and horrifyingly powerful. He does know that mummies are usually the remains of great knights or kings, who died with the taint of evil upon their soul, and were mummified by their fanatical followers in a dark ritual. And he knows that this mummy might just turn the tide of the battle in favor of the forces of darkness.

*Angus whispers a prayer to Meilikki,* "Dearest Forest Lady, Protector of Life, hear the prayers of your servant, Angus; I ask these things not for myself, but for the good of innocents, and the good of the land, both of which are being destroyed by the corrupting taint of the darkest of evils. Dear Lady, please show me the way, show me how to stop this abomination from occurring, or if it does come to be, show me the way to destroy it. These evil beings want nothing more than the destruction of your creation. Let me be your champion! Give me the power to drive them from here, FOREVER! Truly, you are great, and your will be done. áiméan." 










*OOC:*



Angus is saying this in his native tongue, Centaurish. But the last word ("amen") is in the Dhaoninian dialect.


----------



## Knightfall

_"You have me to destroy this abomination of evil,"_ Azurak says to Angus telepathically. _"I sense its powerful aura of law, as well as evil. Let the power of a 100 dwarven battleragers spur you forward, Angus."_

*OOC:* Angus has a +2 luck bonus to hit on his next attack, as long as he targets the mummy. This is only for this round.


----------



## Scotley

"Mummy...need fire!" Wishing he still had a more powerful spell at his disposal, Phar begins a summoning of his own and an admitted small form begins to take shape behind the Mummy. _"Maybe it will be of some help." _

Meanwhile the summoned Eagle seems to be getting the measure of his foe and unleashes a much more effective set of attacks. Its claws digging into flesh.

OOC:
attack and damage: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23
1D20+2 = [13]+2 = 15
1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D8+2 = [2]+2 = 4


Summon Monster III Small fire elemental


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> "Mummy...need fire!" Wishing he still had a more powerful spell at his disposal, Phar begins a summoning of his own and an admitted small form begins to take shape behind the Mummy. _"Maybe it will be of some help." _



*OOC:* Let me know where you want it on the battle map. I'm assuming right next to where the mummy is located.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Meanwhile the summoned Eagle seems to be getting the measure of his foe and unleashes a much more effective set of attacks. Its claws digging into flesh.
> 
> OOC:
> attack and damage: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21 +2 for charge = 23
> 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23
> 1D20+2 = [13]+2 = 15
> 1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8
> 1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8
> 1D8+2 = [2]+2 = 4
> 
> Summon Monster III Small fire elemental



The celestial giant eagle goes after the bleak eagle, as the other magical beast withdraws. It is forced to charge through the air towards the bleak eagle near the entrance to the cave. It rakes the bleak eagle with its talon and the other eagle screeches in pain.

*OOC:* The bleak eagle used the Withdraw action on its turn, so the celestial giant eagle cannot use a full attack against it. I will say that the celestial creature can charge the bleak eagle, however, using your first rolls for attack and damage. The celestial giant eagle's AC is 2 lower until its next turn.


----------



## Knightfall

Omen strikes back at Aureus with her heavy mace, but the hutaakan rogue manages to dodge the priestess's blow.

"Your going to have to do better than that," Aureus mocks.

"Then I will try harder, _gnolly_," Omen replies with a laugh.

*"I am not a gnoll!"*

Tarrak finishes his spell and the mummy comes into view. It roars in anger and attacks the closest living person, Sir Ghal. The undead menace nearly breaks the knight's ribcage with its balled fist. Sir Ghal winces in pain and looks at the new summoning happening next to him. He hopes this isn't another foe.









*OOC:*



Omen - Attacks Aureus with Heavy Mace: 1D20+9 = [4]+9 = 13
1D8+5 = [3]+5 = 8

Mummy - Slam attack vs. Sir Ghal: 1D20+11 = [20]+11 = 31
1D6+10 = [6]+10 = 16 (critical threat)
Oh crap! 

Mummy - Confirm Critical: 1D20+11 = [8]+11 = 19
1D6+10 = [4]+10 = 14 (not a crit.)
_Shield of law_ saved his butt!

Sir Ghal - Fortitude save vs. Mummy Rot: 1D20+17 = [2]+17 = 19
Damn, that was close. 

Since the mummy is lawful evil, it doesn't have to save vs. the _slow_ effect of _shield of law_.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Yes, next to the Mummy is great.


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak is pleased to watch the mummy hit Sir Ghal and he laughs. Then he looks towards where the druid is interlocked with Galzadar. He doubts Galzadar has betrayed him, as the pain would be unbearable. Still, the half-orc druid doesn't seem to be in distress. He watches as the quasit falls from the air after looking at the mummy.

*"Phre, my dear,"* Tarrak says. *"Go and find out what is happening up there."*

"Lord Tarrak, the dwarf is too strong," Phre says as ichor pours from her mouth.

*"Well then use your other vial. Find a way!"* Tarrak orders angrily. Then he looks towards Annabel and Wieland. *"I have some gnats to swat!"*

Tarrak strides through the slight depression without concern and comes up on the other side. He ignores Annabel and moves toward Wieland. The prone militia fighter tries to cut the ghast lord's leg but her blade rings off stone instead of undead flesh.

*"I'll get to you in a minute, my dear,"* he says mockingly to Annabel. *"Wait your turn!"*

He glares at Wieland and laughs. He pulls up his visor to reveal his horrid face and then howls. The ghast lord's jaw unhinges and a three foot forked tongue licks at the air. *"I will enjoy this greatly!"*

Phre steps back 5 ft. from Maur and take her last inflict vial from her belt. She pours the black ink-like liquid down her throat and once again licks out the interior of the vial before discarding it.









*OOC:*



Tarrak double moves through the depression to stand next to Wieland. Annabel tries to hit him with an AoO but misses. Phre takes a 5 ft. step and takes a vial of _inflict serious wounds_ from her belt and drinks it down.

Phre - Uses vial of inflict serious wounds: 3D8+9 = [1, 3, 2]+9 = 15
Well, those rolls are terrible.


----------



## Knightfall

Lady Pendour considers trying to shoot at the priestess of Malotoch, but she doesn't want to hit Aureus. So, he turns and finds a target up the slope. She watches the monstrous ghast back up from Maur and drink something down. She aims for the undead creature and fires two shots. The arrows fly over the battlefield but they don't hit Phre. She came close but the monstrous ghast ducked at the last moment.

"Keep trying, my lady," Aureus encourages her. "But don't get any closer to that mummy."

The noblewoman nods and prepares to fire again.

Lady Pendour - using Aureuss bow (fires at Phre): 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18
1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18 (two misses)


----------



## Knightfall

Ailward manages to not succumb to the despair clutching at his heart. He reaches out and finally takes the blade offered by Quinn. "Yes, I think I'll need that." He drops Syndra's spear before looking at Henry. The man is paralyzed with fear. He is gripping on to the two remaining potions with shaking hands. The battle sorcerer pries the potions out of the wilderness rogue's hands.

He turns to look towards Sir Ghal and Maur. *"I have healing potions! I'm on my way!"*

Ailward moves to the other side of Angus away from the skeleton and mummy. He is forced to stop near Elle, as there isn't room for him to get by.

*OOC:* Ailward takes the offered sword with a free action. He uses a move action to take the potions from Henry, then he moves across the slope away from the undead.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn is moving about the rooks viscera and swings with strength and might losing accuracy in the hopes of more damage, but his foot gets in a spot of crushed liver and his aim is thrown off completley, his grip on the sword just barely hanging on! [I rolled a 2 for a total of 10.]

Placeholder for Quinn (his plans for intimidation have gone to $h!7) I have too get to work!

Ok, move 10 feet south to where the dead rook is to finish off the owlbear skeleton, cost of movement: 20 feet.
going to go eat , more to come
AC: [27]  +4 [deflection]; +3 [natural]; +5 [breastplate]; +2 [magic]; +2 [dex]; +1 vs owl  bear skelly [dodge feat]
power attack:-5 att/+10 damage Using Cruel Justice 2 handed
attack+8; damage 1d6+15
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 8 → 10(2 + 8)miss


Spoiler



Sash: round 4 fiery weapon, DMG pg 224 [Dandwiki: A flaming weapon deals an extra 1d6 points of fire damage on a successful hit.]

Mods
Quinn's combat stats:
Hp: 113/113*[1*]
AC: [27]  +4 [deflection]; +3 [natural]; +5 [breastplate]; +2 [magic]; +2 [dex]; +1 vs owl  bear skelly [dodge feat]
vs attack of opportunity AC [
fort: [+13] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +3 [con]; +1 [cloak]
ref: [+13] +1 [haste]; +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [dex]; +1 [cloak]
will: [+12] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [wis]; +1 [cloak]
SR vs chaotic spell or caster: 25
energy resistance: fire 5 [red sash]

**con damage from cloudkill: -1 con [16->15] -1 to a few things:
[*1] HP total: 105 [-9 from cloud kill]
[*2] fort saves [+12] [-1 from cloud  kill]

*BAB: [+13] +9 [class]; +4 [str]; *
*dam: [+5] 4 [str]+1 [conviction] *


Longbow +1 att; 1d8 +5 dam
+1 composite +4; threat range: 20 [x3]

bastard sword +1 att; 1d10-1 dam
mwk, alchem silver; threat range: 19-20 [x2]

Cruel Justice, Scimitar +1 att; 1d6+1 dam
(Adamantine/Intelligent/Keen); threat range: 15 - 20 [x2]

Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1
threat range: 20 [x2]


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


I really miss the belt of healing 
@Knightfall, if I read the map correctly, Phre moved away so Maur doesn't need to overrun Crisenth. And I have -7 balance due to special armor  So...doing a bit of magic 
Dwarf with a fly speed (holy transformation, lesser)
You gain

a +2 sacred bonus to Strength and Constitution
*a fly speed of 60 feet (good)*
a darkvision out to 60 feet
a +2 sacred bonus on saving throws
the ability to speak and understand Celestial.
I think flying still triggers OA from Crisenth? Maybe with a penalty from attacking from below? 







The retreat of Phre gave Maur a bit of breathing space. He was still in danger, of course, but he could do something that obviously his companions couldn't at this moment. He just has to trust into his armor and Moradin.

Casting carefully behind his shield, he calls upon his connection to the planes of Good and transforms. Translucent wings appear on his back, armor shines with subtle golden light and Maur feels his strength increasing. He also noticed the world closing in, celestial darkvision being less than his own. Celestials never had to adapt to The Underdark.

"See you later, Crisenth. I have a boss to catch. You're just nobody. Just like Hilrasean, a weak son looking for approval of a father. Who doesn't care either way."

Pushing away from the ground, he lands next to the ghast lord.
"Hello, Tarrak. It seems your minions are still incapable of containing me. Can you please not eat that man?"



Spoiler: Actions



Will save (base + racial + vestments + shield of law): 1D20+12+3+1+4 = [5]+12+3+1+4 = 25
Concentration check (DC 16): 1D20+12+2 = [6]+12+2 = 20

Standard: Casting defensively
Move: 60' land "under" Tarrak - blocking his exits unless he can somehow move Wieland.





Spoiler: Mini stats



Current AC: 27/14/27 while immobile
+4 deflection against the chaotic due shield of law
AC 30/17/30

When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2

Smites: 3/6

*HP 36/81
Saves: *
+3 vs poisons, spells and spell-likes
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
*Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism) = *14
Reflex*: +2+0+1+1 (haste) +2 (heroism) = *6
Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism) = *15*
+3 from shield of law

*+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism and divine favor  (1 minute, 9 rounds left) and fist of the gods*
Attack: +18/+13 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
Damage: 1d8+8+4+2+2 (last +2 lasts 4 more rounds)
Critical: 20/x3

*Active spells:*
14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
Consecrate gives +3 to turning check

70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
(cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)

Shield of Law
SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.


*Turn undead*
Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)

*Smite:* +3 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)

*Spells*
6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
2/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
0/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
1/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)

Basic non-magic stats
AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 24 / 13 / 24
Initiative: 12


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn is moving about the rooks viscera and swings with strength and might losing accuracy in the hopes of more damage, but his foot gets in a spot of crushed liver and his aim is thrown off completely, his grip on the sword just barely hanging on! [I rolled a 2 for a total of 10.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Placeholder for Quinn (his plans for intimidation have gone to $h!7)
> 
> I have too get to work!



*OOC:* No worries. I'm going to assume you make this move and attack the owlbear skeleton.

Quinn is thankful that Cruel Justice doesn't disappear into the crevasse and so is the blade.

_"Careful Quinn,"_ the blade admonishes the newly ordained knight. _"Without me, you might not survive even the skeleton."_



Spoiler: Minimap for ScottDeWar_jr



If Quinn hits with Cruel Justice, any damage he does is reduced by the owlbear skeleton's DR of 5/bludgeoning. I'll let you know if you do enough damage to it to destroy it after you roll.










Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I really miss the belt of healing
> @Knightfall, if I read the map correctly, Phre moved away so Maur doesn't need to overrun Crisenth. And I have -7 balance due to special armor  So...doing a bit of magic
> Dwarf with a fly speed (holy transformation, lesser)
> You gain
> 
> a +2 sacred bonus to Strength and Constitution
> *a fly speed of 60 feet (good)*
> a darkvision out to 60 feet
> a +2 sacred bonus on saving throws
> the ability to speak and understand Celestial.
> I think flying still triggers OA from Crisenth? Maybe with a penalty from attacking from below?



*OOC:* That is a cool spell and a little scary.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> The retreat of Phre gave Maur a bit of breathing space. He was still in danger, of course, but he could do something that obviously his companions couldn't at this moment. He just has to trust into his armor and Moradin.
> 
> Casting carefully behind his shield, he calls upon his connection to the planes of Good and transforms. Translucent wings appear on his back, armor shines with subtle golden light and Maur feels his strength increasing. He also noticed the world closing in, celestial darkvision being less than his own. Celestials never had to adapt to The Underdark.
> 
> "See you later, Crisenth. I have a boss to catch. You're just nobody. Just like Hilrasean, a weak son looking for approval of a father. Who doesn't care either way."



Crisenth watches Maur transform with both a bit of respect and anger. "Very powerful indeed," the Confessor of Malotoch says as he swings his warhammer around to try to hit Maur in the back. "Lord Tarrak, beware!"









*OOC:*



Crisenth - AoO vs. Maur: 1D20+11 = [11]+11 = 22
1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5 (miss)









			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Pushing away from the ground, he lands next to the ghast lord.
> "Hello, Tarrak. It seems your minions are still incapable of containing me. Can you please not eat that man?"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Will save (base + racial + vestments + shield of law): 1D20+12+3+1+4 = [5]+12+3+1+4 = 25
> Concentration check (DC 16): 1D20+12+2 = [6]+12+2 = 20
> 
> Standard: Casting defensively
> Move: 60' land "under" Tarrak - blocking his exits unless he can somehow move Wieland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mini stats
> 
> 
> 
> Current AC: 27/14/27 while immobile
> +4 deflection against the chaotic due shield of law
> AC 30/17/30
> 
> When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2
> 
> Smites: 3/6
> 
> *HP 36/81
> Saves: *
> +3 vs poisons, spells and spell-likes
> +1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
> *Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism) = *14
> Reflex*: +2+0+1+1 (haste) +2 (heroism) = *6
> Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism) = *15*
> +3 from shield of law
> 
> *+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism and divine favor  (1 minute, 9 rounds left) and fist of the gods*
> Attack: +18/+13 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
> Damage: 1d8+8+4+2+2 (last +2 lasts 4 more rounds)
> Critical: 20/x3
> 
> *Active spells:*
> 14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
> the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
> Consecrate gives +3 to turning check
> 
> 70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
> (cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)
> 
> Shield of Law
> SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.
> 
> 
> *Turn undead*
> Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
> HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)
> 
> *Smite:* +3 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)
> 
> *Spells*
> 6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
> 2/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
> 2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
> 0/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
> 1/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)
> 
> Basic non-magic stats
> AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
> Total / Touch / Flat Footed
> AC: 24 / 13 / 24
> Initiative: 12



Tarrak had been using his long tongue to lick at Wieland before hearing Crisenth's warning. He turns to look up at Maur flying and howls in anger as the dwarf lands. *"NO! You will not get between me and my prize!"*

He roars in defiance at the ordained champion.


----------



## Knightfall

Sir Ghal is thankful for the light emanating from _Cruel Justice_, which allows him to see the mummy clearly. It is as horrid as Lord Pendour's description of a mummy Peregrine once fought against alongside a dozen other adventurers during the man's youth. He told Ghal that it killed half of Lord Pendour's friends and allies before they finally took it down.

Sir Ghal knows that fire is the key to destroying it or powerful magicks.

He says a prayer to Hades, the North God of Death and Destroyer of the Undead, before swinging his magical bastard sword twice at the powerful undead foe. He is surprised how easily he hits the creature and that his blade manages to slice through the mummy's tough skin. Perhaps mummies aren't as powerful as Lord Pendour thought.

After his second strike, the knight nearly loses his grip on the blade as it gets struck deep in the mummy's flesh, but he manages to free it at the last second.

_That was close,_ he thinks.









*OOC:*



Sir Ghal - Full attack vs. Mummy: 1D20+14 = [7]+14 = 21
1D20+9 = [19]+9 = 28 (two hits)
Sir Ghal - Damage vs. Mummy: 1D8+10 = [7]+10 = 17
1D8+10 = [2]+10 = 12


----------



## Knightfall

The halfling Gala of Inanna considers trying to turn the mummy but then dismisses it as folly. She is nowhere near powerful enough to turn this foe. She considers her options. Then, she remembers that she has a curing potion in one of her pouches. She digs it out offers it to Scarborax.

"Give it to Sir Ghal," the Stump Sorcerer says to her. "I'm going to see if I can help save that young man's life with Sir Quinn's help."

"As you wish," Elle moves up to Sir Ghal and offers him the potion.

"Hold on to it for a second longer, Gala," Sir Ghal replies. "I have to keep this mummy off of me."

Elle nods and holds her ground. Then she remembers that Samantha had a cure potion on her too. *"Angus, I don't know if you can understand me, but Sam had a helaing potion on her! Grab it if you can!"*

While holding onto his spear, Scarborax moves down the slope away from the front line of the battle. Once he is sure he is out of the range of the mummy, he calls out to Sir Quinn.

"Knight, I have a spell that can transpose you with young Wieland over there to get him away from the ghast lord, but you be willing for me to cast it on you. You will switch places with him, which will put you face to face with Tarrak. You will be in peril, but Wieland's life will be saved from that undead menace."

"What say you?"

He then yells to Wieland. *"Wieland, I hope you can hear me! Do not resist the magic I am casting! It will save you from Tarrak!"*

_"Sir Quinn, must must lot let helpless ally die,"_ Cruel Justice encourages. _"But it is your decision. If we go, be prepared for the ghast lord's stench. Perhaps we will have better luck against the ghast lord."_









*OOC:*



@ScottDeWar_jr, if Quinn agrees then Scarborax casts _Benign Transposition_ on him and Wieland. The two characters switch places on the field of battle and neither risks an AoO. This happens after Quinn's attack on the owlbear skeleton.



Spoiler: For ScottDeWarjr Only



Quinn will have to make a Fortitude save vs. Tarrak's stench. The DC is 22. Quinn agreeing to this is considered a Good act and is worth a 500 XP bonus.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Without a second thought, he says with great conviction, "Yes Scarborax, I submit!" just as he hears Cruel Justice urging him to do as such.

His thoughts he knows that Cruel Justice can detect he measns with his whole heart, '_I am here in this cave for these people and to keep one from becoming a creature of death is that very purpose as well.'_

fort save vs dc 22: THE STENCH! +12[ 13-1 from cloud kill effect]

ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 12 → 25(13 + 12)made it with a few to spare

As soon as he is in front of Terrak, he says, "*BOO!*" really loud.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: Angus' Modifiers for Combat



*Using Shield:* AC goes to 30, but Rage lowers it back to 28.
*Not Using Shield:* AC goes down to 26, and Rage lowers it further to 24.
*So if Angus Drops his shield, his AC goes to 24.

Using Shield, Wielding Azurak 1-Handed:* -4 to hit, total BAB: +6;
*Using Azurak 2-Handed:* Penalty goes away; Total BAB: +10
*One-Time Blessing From Azurak:* +2; Total BAB: +12

Angus will drop his shield and go full-on rage vs. the Mummy.

Damage: 1d12+8 (Crit: 20: 2d12+16) [Stench figured in.]







As the rage takes hold, Angus lets his shield fall away, as he raises Azurak above his head, and comes down full force on the Mummy. It is a powerful blow, but Angus is not satisfied; he scowls in anger at his foe.

*Angus spits,* "AYE 'KIN DEYEW MOOCH BAETTER 'AN THAET! LATE'S TRY THAET AGIN!"

Angus rares back for another brutal swing, his eyes BURNING with rage!!



Spoiler: Translation



"I CAN DO MUCH BETTER THAN THAT! LET'S TRY THAT AGAIN!"


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Without a second thought, he says with great conviction, "Yes Scarborax, I submit!" just as he hears Cruel Justice urging him to do as such.
> 
> His thoughts he knows that Cruel Justice can detect he measns with his whole heart, '_I am here in this cave for these people and to keep one from becoming a creature of death is that very purpose as well.'_



Scarborax nods and says a prayer to Immotion, North Goddess of Magic. He weaves his magic and Quinn and Wieland both shimmer and then in a flash of light, the two warriors are transposed. Wieland appears next to Angus and the light of Cruel Justice shift from the center of the cave to where Tarrak and Maur are standing.



			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> fort save vs dc 22: THE STENCH! +12[ 13-1 from cloud kill effect]
> 
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 12 → 25(13 + 12)made it with a few to spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as he is in front of Terrak, he says, "*BOO!*" really loud.



*"What? No! NOOOOOO! I will not lose my prize! DAMN YOU!"*

The ghast lord gnashes its teeth and roars in defiance at Quinn.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Spoiler: Angus' Modifiers for Combat
> 
> 
> 
> *Using Shield:* AC goes to 30, but Rage lowers it back to 28.
> *Not Using Shield:* AC goes down to 26, and Rage lowers it further to 24.
> *So if Angus Drops his shield, his AC goes to 24.
> 
> Using Shield, Wielding Azurak 1-Handed:* -4 to hit, total BAB: +6;
> *Using Azurak 2-Handed:* Penalty goes away; Total BAB: +10
> *One-Time Blessing From Azurak:* +2; Total BAB: +12
> 
> Angus will drop his shield and go full-on rage vs. the Mummy.
> 
> Damage: 1d12+8 (Crit: 20: 2d12+16) [Stench figured in.]
> 
> 
> 
> As the rage takes hold, Angus lets his shield fall away, as he raises Azurak above his head, and comes down full force on the Mummy. It is a powerful blow, but Angus is not satisfied; he scowls in anger at his foe.
> 
> *Angus spits,* "AYE 'KIN DEYEW MOOCH BAETTER 'AN THAET! LATE'S TRY THAET AGIN!"
> 
> Angus rares back for another brutal swing, his eyes BURNING with rage!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Translation
> 
> 
> 
> "I CAN DO MUCH BETTER THAN THAT! LET'S TRY THAT AGAIN!"



_"You did well enough this time,"_ _Azurak_ says to Angus telepathically. _"I am a weapon of chaos and the mummy is a creature of law... look."_

Angus watches the blow he did does more than destroy a bit more of the mummy's flesh. Chaotic energy flashes through the undead foe.

_*"For the glory of chaos!"*_ _Azurak_ shouts in Angus's mind.









*OOC:*



Do not forget that I have made _Azurak_ an _Anarchic_ weapon, which does an additional 2d6 points of damage to lawful creatures.

Azurak - 2d6 additional damage to the Mummy: 2D6 = [1, 2] = 3
Well, that roll was pathetic.


----------



## Knightfall

The sudden shift of the light startles Annabel, and she reacts by trying to get up and move away from the stalagmite and Tarrak towards the edge of the depression.

Tarrak roars in anger. *"No! Die!"*

He swings his falchion down through the stalagmite and tries to decapitate the human soldier. He cleaves the stalagmite in two and cuts a deep gash through Annabel's armor and back. The woman screams in pain and falls down at the edge of the depression. Tarrak roars in triumph and holds the blade up for Quinn and Maur to see.

*"Let me introduce you to Spinereaver, heroes,"* Tarrak says with a growl. *"I had this blade designed to kill humans."* He glares at Quinn. *"But it should also kill interfering dwarfs."*









*OOC:*



Tarrak - AoO vs. Annabel with _Spinereaver_: 1D20+16 = [2]+16 = 18
2D4+5+4D6 = [2, 1]+5+[2, 4, 4, 5] = 23 (hit)






*END OF ROUND ELEVEN*


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

"You are a bastard to your god, and your god is a bastard amongst the Gods. All you can do is steal and then warp and twist. You cannot truly create. You are a sad little man" says Quinn tauntingly, ignoring the blood stain on the blade.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Sir Ghal is thankful for the light emanating from _Cruel Justice_, which allows him to see the mummy clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Ghal - Full attack vs. Mummy: 1D20+14 = [7]+14 = 21
> 1D20+9 = [19]+9 = 28 (two hits)
> Sir Ghal - Damage vs. Mummy: 1D8+10 = [7]+10 = 17
> 1D8+10 = [2]+10 = 12



Critical threat?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Neurotic said:


> Critical threat?



concur


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> OOC: Critical threat?





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> ooc: concur











*OOC:*



I just remembered that undead are immune to critical hits. The characters would need special abilities to hit undead, but Sir Ghal didn't hit anyway, so its moot.

Sir Ghal - Confirm Critical vs. Mummy: 1D20+9 = [1]+9 = 10
Sir Ghal - Dexterity Check (DC 10): 1D20+3 = [8]+3 = 11


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> "You don't understand," Eutharic says quietly so only Caerth can hear him. The tiny quasit flies to land on top of Galzadar's head and motions for the druid to lower his voice. "And try be so loud." It glances towards Tarrak and other cultists. "If they figure out that I'm helping you, they will try to kill me, and maybe even my master." It sighs and shakes his head. "Yes, saving his soul is possible but it won't be simple. It will take a ritual to undo the curse placed on him by the demon lord."
> 
> "Eutharic, you must stop..." Galzadar begin to say but the quasit wraps his tiny hands and wings around the elf wizard's face to try to silence him.
> 
> Caerth can see the wizard's face is placid but there are tears in his eyes.
> 
> "And as long as Tarrak is nearby, Galzadar won't stop fighting you and your allies." It pauses. "He can't. It's like being dominated by magic, but it isn't exactly like a spell. It's a curse. Trying to dispel the domination will only suppress it for a short time. That is part of the ritual, but the rest of the sequence has be performed within one of your solar days."
> 
> "I will not yield," Galzadar mumbles despite the quasit trying to silence him. His eyes glaze over and his voice becomes monotone. "My will belongs to Lord Tarrak. My soul belongs to Malotoch. You will be punished for your disloyalty, Eutharic." Then his mind seems to snap back to reason. He looks at Caerth. "If you let go, I will kill you," there is menace in his eyes and voice. "I am a servant of Malotoch."
> 
> Eutharic grabs a handful of elf wizard's long hair and stuffs it in its masters mouth like a gag. "Try not to take what he's saying personally. The curse warped his soul as well as mind and Tarrak has done horrible things to him. I believe he is still what you mortals would call 'good inside', but as long as he is cursed, he will act this way. He can't be any other way. Even if the domination is suppressed, his soul will remain tied to evil without the rest of the ritual."
> 
> 
> Eutharic's head snaps around to look at Quinn. It lets out a gasp of disbelief and shakes its head. *"Are all mortals so dense! Why would that one shout that out loud for the enemy to hear if he knows what happened to Galzadar!"*
> 
> The quasit looks towards the cultists. *"Red Abyss!"* It curses. "Now they're going to know something is up. There going to kill us, I just know it."
> 
> Galzadar manages to spit his hair out of his mouth. He tries to shake the quasit off his head and Caerth can see a strange reddish glow beginning to fill his eyes. "Oh no... not again."




Seeing Galzadar falling away from him, terror taking hold of the elf, Caerth lets go him and the wizard drops to the floor. With a quick glance in the direction of what he now recognizes as an undead mummy, the half-orc decides to send the flaming magic ball to his side down the cliff and towards the creature. It does not even move to avoid it, and the fire starts catching on the mummy’s wrappings. 

Screech looks at the mummy too, but unlike the druid the owl freaks out. With a terrified screech it drops from the air, and Caerth catches his friend with one hand while already casting a spell with the fingers of his other hand. 

He shouts a word in Druidic and a rush of energy fills his allies surrounding Tarrak.  









*OOC:*


Opposed grapple check to deal unarmed damage:
opposed grapple check and eventual damage: 1D20+6+4 = [13]+6+4 = 23
1D3 = [2] = 2


Dex check to catch Screech:
Dex: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19
 (success)

Casting _mass snake’s swiftness_, centered around Tarrak so that Quinn and Maur get an immediate attack. 
It’s a 20 foot radius, so I had to choose between those surrounding Tarrak, those against the mummy, and Phar. I chose Tarrak. I think the prone Gala also gets an attack.  

Current stats:


Spoiler: Caerth



Non-wildshaped stats:

AC 19
HP 58/58
Fort 12, Ref 9, Will 12
Speed 20 (medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +13/+8 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +13/+8 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +12 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 2/3





Spoiler: Screech



Paralyzed for 3 rounds

HP: 31/32
AC 24
Fort 8, Ref 12, Will 7
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +13/+11 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel


----------



## Knightfall

The elf wizard topples to the hard floor of the cave ledge and does not move. The fear of the mummy makes Galzadar paralyzed and unable to fight back against Caerth. At the same time, Caerth commands the flaming sphere to rise over his head and go over the ledge. the sphere falls to the cave floor and then weaves through the battle to strike at the mummy. The undead creature groans and tries to avoid the flames but it is singed by the spell.









*OOC:*



@JustinCase: I'm assuming you move the _flaming sphere_. But, did you roll a Will save (DC 16) vs. the Despair yet? Caerth gets a +2 circumstance bonus for being in a elevated area that shelters him, somewhat, from the mummy, but he still has to look towards the mummy to direct the _flaming sphere_. So, he doesn't get another +2 bonus for averting his eyes.

Mummy - Reflex save vs. Flaming Sphere: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8 (failed)
I don't even need to know the DC to know that hits. The mummy isn't going to last long vs. the sphere and the fire elemental. Heh. 

Of course, if Caerth doesn't make his save, then he is also paralyzed with fear. He can take mental actions, so he'd still be able to direct the sphere towards the mummy... I'm assuming. If he fails, he is paralyzed with fear for 3 rounds.

You need to roll a save for Screech too. Since the owl is circling above, he doesn't get the +2 circumstance bonus.


----------



## Knightfall

The bleak eagle squawks in pain. It knows it is outmatched and it tries to fly away from the celestial giant eagle. The celestial creature lashes out at the bleak eagle as it flaps its wings to take off.

The skeleton lashes out at Angus again. It will remain relentless in its attacks towards the centaur until it is destroyed. It tries to rake the centaur with its claws and bite with its beak, but its attacks cannot bypass Angus's shield.

The Confessor of Malotoch watches as the flaming sphere burns the mummy and the fire elemental beings to take shape. He considers tossing away the wand in his other hand and throwing his javelin at Phar, but he knows he's unlikely to hurt the wizard from so far away. He activates the wand and taps Phre with it.

"Go, deal with that druid as Lord Tarrak demands," he says to her. "I don't need this any more." He tosses the wand into the soupy depression and moves across the slope. He frees his javelin from his back and glares at the halfling Gala of Inanna. "I'm coming for you little one!"

She stares at him in horror, but she prepares to defend herself.









*OOC:*



Owlbear Skeleton - Full Attack vs. Angus: 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22
1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
1D20+1 = [12]+1 = 13

Crisenth uses the wand on Phre (standard action), tosses it away (free action), and moves while drawing his javelin (move action).

Elle is fighting defensively this round and using full defense next round.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus tumbles past Omen and comes up behind her and strikes out with her short sword. She drives the blade into the priestesses back and the women yells in pain.

"Ha! Got you!" Aureus says.

Omen turns to glare at the hutaakan rogue.









*OOC:*



Aureus - Tumble Check at half movement down the slope (DC 15): 1D20+13 = [5]+13 = 18

Aureus - +2 short sword (attack vs. Omen): 1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25
(hit)
Aureus - Damage to Omen: 1D6+3 = [4]+3 = 7


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> OOC:
> AOO and damage: 1D20+7 = [3]+7 = 10
> 1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7
> 
> As the Bleak Eagle retreats, the Celestial Eagle lashes out with a claw, but the evil foe is just too fast.



OOC: Cut and paste into IC thread, and yes, that's a miss.


----------



## Scotley

OOC:
Attack and damage: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27
1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8

crit threat check: 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
 Oh well, should at least be a hit. 
slam attack with regular and fire damage: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8
1D4 = [4] = 4
1D4 = [1] = 1


With the Bleak Eagle in full retreat Phar directs the Celestial Eagle to attack Phre. The summoned bird swoops in and her claws find the Ghast's undead flesh. 

Meanwhile the little elemental strikes out at the Mummy's flank, but its feeble attack fails.

Phar quickly casts one of his simplest spells in hopes of making it easier for his allies to see their foes. 

OOC: Light cantrip near the center of the battlefield.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I, Quinn:

"You will pay for that act of wanton cruelty, ghoul." his voice is cold and measured as he speaks.


Spoiler: attack



crit threat: 15-20
Attack +14/+9/+14 [snake's swiftness] [2 handed power attack -3/+6] +11/+6/+11
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 11 → 27(16 + 11)
This is a threat, but unless there is a +1 I am missing it is still a  miss
We are flanking, it is a hit, just not a confirmed crit
 ScottDeWar,Jr:   crit confirm
ScottDeWar,Jr rolls  1d20+11   =  11 + 11  22        

ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 6 → 16(10 + 6) miss                                         

ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 11 → 24(13 + 11)
Attacks: 29 [24]/18/26
Damage1d6+5+6+1d6 [fire]
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D6 + 5 + 6 + D6 → 19(4 + 5 + 6 + 4)
Sash: round 5 fiery weapon, DMG pg 224 [Dandwiki: A flaming weapon deals an extra 1d6 points of fire damage on a successful hit.]


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> OOC:
> Attack and damage: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27
> 1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8
> crit threat check: 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15
> 1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
> Oh well, should at least be a hit.
> ---
> With the Bleak Eagle in full retreat Phar directs the Celestial Eagle to attack Phre. The summoned bird swoops in and her claws find the Ghast's undead flesh.



The eagle's talons rip into Phre's decaying flesh and undoes the effects of the potion she just drank. The ghast hisses at the eagle and bears its claws and teeth to strike back.

*OOC:* I'm assuming the eagle will keep attacking Phre next round.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC:
> slam attack with regular and fire damage: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8
> 1D4 = [4] = 4
> 1D4 = [1] = 1
> ---
> 
> Meanwhile the little elemental strikes out at the Mummy's flank, but its feeble attack fails.



The mummy looks the elemental and then _flaming sphere_. It roars in anger at there being so much fire near it.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Phar quickly casts one of his simplest spells in hopes of making it easier for his allies to see their foes.
> 
> OOC: Light cantrip near the center of the battlefield.



*OOC:* FYI, Caerth's _flaming sphere_ spell casts light equivalent to a torch. So, the _light_ spell would only overlap the light that already exists there. You could drop it closer to Lady Pendour to allow her to see better.


----------



## Knightfall

Omen screams at Aureus as she drops her morningstar and reaches out to touch the hutaakan rogue. *"Die gnoll! I have no more patience for you!"

"I told you, I'm not a gn- AHHHHH!"* Aureus tries to avoid the woman's touch, but the priestess is faster. Dark energy flows from the woman's hand into Aureus's body. She begins to bleed from the place Omen touched her, as well as from her nose and mouth. *"You evil witch!"* She coughs blood out onto the cave floor.

Omen laughs in triumph.

*"Aureus!"* Lady Pendour screams. *"Get out of there!"*

The mummy slams its fist into Sir Ghal's chest and the impact dents his scale mail and cracks bone. The young knight yells in pain and begins wheezing. Blood trickles out of his mouth.









*OOC:*



Omen - Bleeding Touch vs. Aureus: 1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19
6D6 = [1, 5, 5, 6, 3, 1] = 21 (hit)
Changed Omen's death touch granted power to the bleeding touch granted power from the PFRPG 1E. This gives Aureus a chance to survive, but Omen still does considerable damage to her over several rounds.

The Death Touch was one of the attacks I had been holding off on using. Aureus only had 20 hp left, and I calculated there was a very good chance Omen would do enough damage to kill her and Aureus's Touch AC wasn't very high. Replacing Death Touch with Bleeding Touch is a good compromise to Aureus dying outright. If she drops into negative values now, she can still be saved using the Heal skill or a cure spell.

Mummy - Slam attack vs. Sir Ghal: 1D20+11 = [13]+11 = 24
1D6+10 = [4]+10 = 14 (hit)
Sir Ghal - Fortitude save vs. Mummy Rot: 1D20+17 = [6]+17 = 23
Thankfully, Sir Ghal's Fortitude save bonus is high enough that he'll save every time unless I roll a 1.


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak takes a step towards Annabel, which puts what is left of the stalagmite between him and Quinn. He looks at Maur with an evil grin and begins to cast a spell while watching the two heroes closely. He turns to finish his spell and direct the energy towards the center of the battlefield, but he takes a slight misstep and spell fails to materialize.

Tarrak fumes in anger. His head snaps back to growl at Maur and Quinn. *"Fine. We'll do this the bloody way!"*









*OOC:*



Tarrak - Concentration Check (Casting Defensively [DC 20]): 1D20+14 = [4]+14 = 18 (failed)

Oh boy, you guys are lucky. I was going to have him spontaneously cast _mass inflict critical wounds_. If he's gotten it off successfully, he would have been able to target 9 characters and would have probably wiped out most of the remaining low-level NPCs.

Ah well, such are the whims of the God of Dice.


----------



## Neurotic

Greed got better of me  missed by a power attack penalty 

Power attack 2 vs Tarrak; magic silver bludgeon damage: 1D20+19-2 = [7]+19-2 = 24
1D8+17+4 = [5]+17+4 = 26


----------



## Knightfall

Phre manages to shrug off some of the damage inflicted by the celestial giant eagle. She drops her weapon and tries to bite the holy bird with unliving fury and slashes out with her claws as well. Her teeth sink deep into the celestial creature's flesh and her claws rake the holy bird. The eagle screeches in anger.









*OOC:*



Phre - Full Attack w/smite vs. Celestial Giant Eagle: 1D20+22 = [14]+22 = 36
1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18 (3 hits)

Phre - Damage to Celestial Giant Eagle: 1D8+13 = [6]+13 = 19
1D4+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D4+4 = [3]+4 = 7

That's a total of 32 damage to the eagle, which is reduced to 17 due to DR. I believe that is just enough damage to reduce the celestial creature past its total hit points and force it back to the Outer Planes.


----------



## Knightfall

Lady Pendour steps to her right and fires the dead hutaakan's bow at Omen from 10 feet away, but her skill with a bow isn't as good as Aureus's is and Omen easily avoids the arrows.

"Ooh, another toy to play with," Omen says with a laugh. "I'm having so much fun, now!"









*OOC:*



Lady Pendour - Full Attack with Aureus Bow: 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15
1D3+3 = [1]+3 = 4
1D20+2 = [11]+2 = 13
1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7 (misses)


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I, Quinn:
> 
> "You will pay for that act of wanton cruelty, ghoul." his voice is cold and measured as he speaks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: attack
> 
> 
> 
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 6 → 16(10 + 6) miss
> 
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 11 → 24(13 + 11)
> Attacks: 29 [24]/18/26
> Damage1d6+5+6+1d6 [fire]
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D6 + 5 + 6 + D6 → 19(4 + 5 + 6 + 4)
> Sash: round 5 fiery weapon, DMG pg 224 [Dandwiki: A flaming weapon deals an extra 1d6 points of fire damage on a successful hit.]



Quinn tries to follow up his first attack with two more deadly blows, but Tarrak manages to evade the knight's attacks. The remains of the stalagmite stands between Quinn and Tarrak, which makes the ghast lord harder to hit.









*OOC:*



In his current position (after taking a 5 ft. step), Tarrak has a +2 bonus to his AC from the partial cover provided by the stalagmite. (Since he cut it in half when he attacked Annabel, the stone formation doesn't provide a full +4 to AC.) Quinn can take a 5 ft. step on his next turn and flank the ghast lord again, unless Tarrak moves again.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur moves with the ghast, channeling the might of Moradin into the swing. But Moradin already did his part in this fight and the blow passes dangerously near, but only that.

Remembering his teachings, Maur resets his stance and makes a perfect mid-torso blow.
The precision was paramount so the force isn't ideal, but with all the power infused intp both Maur and the hammer there is no such thing as a light blow

Swift: channel smite 
Free: 5' step
Full attack: 
Smite; damage; 2nd att; damage: 1D20+19+3 = [3]+19+3 = 25
1D8+17+10 = [5]+17+10 = 32
1D20+14 = [20]+14 = 34
1D8+17 = [1]+17 = 18


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur moves with the ghast, channeling the might of Moradin into the swing. But Moradin already did his part in this fight and the blow passes dangerously near, but only that.
> 
> Remembering his teachings, Maur resets his stance and makes a perfect mid-torso blow.
> The precision was paramount so the force isn't ideal, but with all the power infused into both Maur and the hammer there is no such thing as a light blow
> 
> Swift: channel smite
> Free: 5' step
> Full attack:
> Smite; damage; 2nd att; damage: 1D20+19+3 = [3]+19+3 = 25
> 1D8+17+10 = [5]+17+10 = 32
> 1D20+14 = [20]+14 = 34
> 1D8+17 = [1]+17 = 18



Maur's wings keep him equal with the ghast lord while in the midair. At the height he's flying, Tarrak is forced to look at him eye to eye.

Tarrak tries to block Maur's second swing with the hammer with his falchion but Maur shifts the hammer to avoif the blade and the weapon slams into the ghast lord's blood-red chainmail. The blow causes visible damage to the ghast lord torso, but Tarrak doesn't succumb to the hammer's power.

*OOC:* Tarrak - Will save vs Maur's Hammer: 1D20+23 = [16]+23 = 39 (Tarrak saves, again)


----------



## Knightfall

Ailward knows that if Sir Ghal falls, the mummy could then overpower Angus. But the battle sorcerer knows if he falls, he won't be able to help anyone. He looks at the two healing potions in his hand. He pulls the stopper off the smaller one with his teeth and drinks it down. Then, he moves up the slope and hands the larger potion to Elle.

"Give this one to Sir Ghal," he says. "It's more powerful. Henry had it."

Elle nods and takes the potion

Ailward watches as Sir Ghal steps away from the mummy back towards Elle. "I'll take that potion now," he says gasping.

"Ailward brought me this one that Henry had. Drink it quick!"

Sir Ghal nods and takes the potion and drinks it down. His breathing becomes better and his ribs knit together. "Thank you, Gala."

"Now drink this one," Elle insist as she tries to force her own cure potion into the knight's hand. "We need you in this fight. You cannot fall. When the others are freed of the fear from  the mummy, they will need to see you strong and fighting."

"I need to catch my breath first," Sir Ghal gasps in a lungful of air. He sees Crisenth out of his corner of his eye. "Gala, get down!"

"I see him. Take the potion," she insists again.

"No, I need both my hands for this blade," the knight insists. "Hang on to it for a few seconds more."

Elle scrunches up her face disapprovingly, but she knows he's right.

Meanwhile, Scarborax looks back at the skeleton and considers casting disrupt undead again, but he heard Elle tell Angus moments ago that the other Gala of inna had a potion on her. The Stump Sorcerer bends down and manages to find the potion and retrieve it from the pouch its in. The small chromithian moves up the slope and tries to get Angus's attention.

"Centaur, if you can understand me," he says in Common. "I have found the potion. Take it. Drink it."









*OOC:*



Ailward - Drinks potion of cure light wounds: 1D8+5 = [2]+5 = 7
---
Random Caster Level of Cure Moderate Wounds Potion: 1D10 = [4] = 4
Sir Ghal drinks the potion of cure moderate wounds: 2D8+4 = [7, 3]+4 = 14

@Tellerian Hawke, Angus can take the potion of _cure light wounds_ from Scarborax this round with a free action, but he can't drink it unless he foregoes his attack this round as well. It's now your action for Angus.


----------



## Knightfall

Angus slams Azurak into the mummy again and manages to hurt it once again. The mummy roars at the centaur and turns its complete attention to Angus.

Angus waves Scarborax back. *"Deoch e fhèin, draoidheachd. Feumaidh tu barrachd air I."*

Scarborax doesn't understand Angus's words, but he does understand the gesture for the chromithian to move back.



Spoiler: Translation



I used the Scots Gaelic translator from Google Translate.

*Here's the Translation:* "Drink it yourself, sorcerer. You need it more than I."



As Maur flies gracefully above the depression, Annabel makes a gasping sound then there is a death shudder.

Tarrak notices her death too and grins evilly at the transformed dwarf. *"You could not save her, dwarf. I will eat her flesh once you are dead," he laughs. "So many of yours have died. You could not save them either and I will feast on them all!"

OOC:* _*End of Round Twelve*_


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth looks down at the elf by his feet. Galzadar is truly paralyzed with fear, but Caerth knows the wizard will eventually pull himself together. He doesn't want to kill him, at least not until he's figured out the whole deal about the mysterious elf's forced servitude, and the role his familiar plays in it.

The half-orc realizes he has no rope. He could, of course, cast a spell near the edge to bind both wizard and demon with the vines and roots of plants, but perhaps Galzadar carries something useful to help him with restraining them?

Cautiously, Caerth goes through the elf's possessions, careful not to trigger magical traps but still looking at everything.









*OOC:*


I assume that's a full round search? And I think I can take 10 for that. If not, here's a roll:
search: 1D20+1 = [11]+1 = 12


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Angus slams Azurak into the mummy again and manages to hurt it once again. The mummy roars at the centaur and turns its complete attention to Angus.
> 
> Angus waves Scarborax back. *"Deoch e fhèin, draoidheachd. Feumaidh tu barrachd air I."*
> 
> Scarborax doesn't understand Angus's words, but he does understand the gesture for the chromithian to move back.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Translation
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Scots Gaelic translator from Google Translate.
> 
> *Here's the Translation:* "Drink it yourself, sorcerer. You need it more than I."
> 
> 
> 
> As Maur flies gracefully above the depression, Annabel makes a gasping sound then there is a death shudder.
> 
> Tarrak notices her death too and grins evilly at the transformed dwarf. *"You could not save her, dwarf. I will eat her flesh once you are dead," he laughs. "So many of yours have died. You could not save them either and I will feast on them all!"
> 
> OOC:* _*End of Round Twelve*_



"I cannot save everyone. But they died defending their homes and you eating their mortal shells justvshiws how far you fell, they will be with their gods safe. And if it up to me, you will not feast, but be feasted on. Your corpse for the fungi and your soul for Malotoch. I hear the carrion eater doesn't care for failures."


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth looks down at the elf by his feet. Galzadar is truly paralyzed with fear, but Caerth knows the wizard will eventually pull himself together. He doesn't want to kill him, at least not until he's figured out the whole deal about the mysterious elf's forced servitude, and the role his familiar plays in it.
> 
> The half-orc realizes he has no rope. He could, of course, cast a spell near the edge to bind both wizard and demon with the vines and roots of plants, but perhaps Galzadar carries something useful to help him with restraining them?
> 
> Cautiously, Caerth goes through the elf's possessions, careful not to trigger magical traps but still looking at everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I assume that's a full round search? And I think I can take 10 for that. If not, here's a roll:
> search: 1D20+1 = [11]+1 = 12



As Caerth goes through Galzadar's gear, the half-orc druid finds it surprising that the elf wizard doesn't have any obvious on him. Either Galzadar arrogantly believed in his own powers or Tarrak didn't let the elf have such protections. There is a fine scroll case with several arcane scroll in them. They are obviously the scrolls that were taken by Lord Pendour and his allies when they went to Gurnard's Head to try to root out the rooks. While Caerth can't use them, if he can get them to Phar, the paragon elf could use them.

The catfolk scribe, Gangrell, had told them the spells that were on these scrolls, but Caerth hadn't realized the scrolls Galzadar has been using are those same scrolls. Caerth knows one of them had a powerful protective spell against chaos. That could be useful if Phar can cast it.

There is also a very fine spellbook strapped to Galzadar's back. It looks better than the spellbook that Phar uses. It has a heft to it and many pages. It also has a strange symbol embossed on the cover that Caerth doesn't recognize. It looks like a holy symbol to a god not a wizard's sigil.

There is fine looking dagger that is still sheathed and Galzadar's strange looking longblade that lies next to the paralyzed elf's body. It seems to shift with a shadowy aura. The elf has an amulet around his neck, bracers on his arms, a strange hat on his head (with a firm tie under his chin), and a pair of slippers on his feet instead of boots. He wears a fine robe, but Caerth isn't getting that off him without devoting a lot of time to stripping the man bare.









*OOC:*



When talking to Gangrell at Pendour Manor, the catfolk scribe mentioned to Caerth and Quinn about the missing 4 scrolls. Lord Pendour took them from the hidden storage vault. These scrolls were to be used by Galzadar against the rooks (but the two of them didn't know anything about Galzadar at the time and Gangrell didn't mention him by name), yet the elf wizard still had them to use when this battle started. He hadn't used any of them on the island, it seems. He, Lord Pendour, and their other companion might have been overwhelmed before Galzadar had a chance to use them, as they thought they were going to face only rooks.

One scroll had both _cloudkill_ and _magic jar_ on it; the _cloudkill_ spell has been cast, of course. That scroll is on the ground, not in the case. Another scroll on the ground is one that had three spells on it: _magic circle against chaos_, _rage_, and _lesser globe of invulnerability_. The lesser globe spell was already used, and it actually reached its limit last round and disappeared. The other two scrolls are still in the scroll case. One has _charm monster_ and _ethereal jaunt_ on it while the other has one spell on it called _false life_.

Gangrell noted this information on a piece of parchment he gave to the PCs along with the other scrolls that were still in storage that Phar now has. That note was tied up with those other scrolls, so Phar (@Scotley) has all the information, although he might not realize it. Things happened very quickly once the PCs arrived at the cave.

Of all the elf wizard's other gear, the amulet looks like it might be the most powerful, but without an _identify_ spell, there is no way to know for sure. The dagger could be masterwork or magical. The longblade is obviously magical and looks dangerous. It has the same symbol on its hilt that is on the spellbook.

Caerth doesn't have time to take everything, but he could easily gather up the two scrolls on the ground and stuff them back into the scroll case. I'd say he'd have time to take either the spellbook or two other items of your choice (not including the robe) in addition to the scrolls within one round.


----------



## Knightfall

Crisenth raises his javelin and throws it at Sir Ghal. "Out of my way, knight," he says. "Lady Pendour must die."

The magical weapon streak through the air and embeds itself in Sir Ghal's shoulder. The knight moves his hand to try to pull it out but he recoils from touching it. "Damn, another unholy weapon!" The javelin jerks out of the knights shoulder and flies through the air as it begins its flight to return to Crisenth.

The man tries to take a step forward towards Sir ghal but the power of the shield of law spell protecting the knight slows the Confessor. "What? No.. this... is... not... possible!" Crisenth mumbles slowly.

"I'm going to need that other potion soon, Gala," Sir Ghal says to Elle. "Stay close but stay behind me."

Elle nods.

At the same time, the owlbear skeleton continues to try to assault Angus. So far, the undead creature hasn't been able to hit the centaur, but this time is different. The skeleton rakes its claws across Angus's humanoid torso.









*OOC:*



Crisenth - Unique Magical Javelin: 1D20+12 = [15]+12 = 27 (hit)
Crisenth - Unique Magical Javelin (damage): 1D6+3 = [6]+3 = 9
1D4 = [3] = 3
2D6 = [5, 2] = 7
That's a total of 19 damage to Sir Ghal.

Crisenth - Will save vs. Shield of Law's _slow_ effect: 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14 (failed)
Crisenth is now _slowed _until the _shield of law_ spell ends in round 15.

Owlbear Skeleton - Full Attack vs. Angus: 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11
1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24
1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19 (one hit)


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus knows she's in trouble, she needs to get away from the priestess, and fast. She tumbles away up the slope around Omen, past the stalagmite, and behind the palisade next to Phar. Just as she stops the bleeding touch effect tears into her again. *"AHHH! It hurts!"

"Hey, come back here! We're not done playing yet!"* Omen says shrilly.

Blood is pouring from the hutaaken rogue's nose and mouth. She is barely able to get to her feet. "I could really use a healing potion right about now." She spits blood onto the ground. *"Phar! Roast that witch!"*









*OOC:*



Aureus - Tumble Check at half movement up the slope (DC 19): 1D20+13 = [18]+13 = 31

Second Round of Bleeding Touch Damage to Aureus: 1D6 = [6] = 6
Ow.


----------



## Scotley

Take heart Aureus, I will do my best. Phar concentrates on Omen calling up on his magic and incanting another spell. The words roll smoothly off his Elven tongue and his dexterous fingers fly thought their arcane dance. Two searing bolts of heat lance out at Omen.

OOC:
Ranged touch and damage: 1D20+11 = [11]+11 = 22
4D6+1 = [4, 2, 1, 3]+1 = 11
1D20+11 = [19]+11 = 30
4D6+1 = [1, 2, 1, 2]+1 = 7
No save but SR does apply.


----------



## Scotley

Meanwhile the Giant Celestial Eagle continues to harass Phre with claw and beak. While the summoned creature is fierce the foe is tough.

Still behind the mummy the little elemental continues its own near impossible struggle against the powerful foe. At least the little creature gives off some light in the dark cavern and perhaps in some small way is an aid to greater allies.

OOC:
Attack and damage claws and beak: 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22
1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9
1D20+2 = [5]+2 = 7
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D8+2 = [5]+2 = 7

slam attack with regular and fire damage: 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16
1D4 = [2] = 2
1D4 = [4] = 4


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Take heart Aureus, I will do my best. Phar concentrates on Omen calling up on his magic and incanting another spell. The words roll smoothly off his Elven tongue and his dexterous fingers fly thought their arcane dance. Two searing bolts of heat lance out at Omen.
> 
> OOC:
> Ranged touch and damage: 1D20+11 = [11]+11 = 22
> 4D6+1 = [4, 2, 1, 3]+1 = 11
> 1D20+11 = [19]+11 = 30
> 4D6+1 = [1, 2, 1, 2]+1 = 7
> No save but SR does apply.



Phar is pleasantly surprised to find that the priestess doesn't seems to have the same protections from magic as the other cultists do, and even with the barriers between Phar and Omen, the elf paragon wizard manages to find a space foe his ray spell to get through. The searing bolts slam into her and she grimaces in pain from the heat.

*"Ow! That hurt!"* She snaps. *"Bad elf! I'm going to turn you into a zombie later!"*

She turns her eyes towards Lady Pendour. "But first, I must claim this one's eyes."

She moves up the slope, leaving her weapon on the ground, and reaches out for Lady Pendour like she did with Aureus. The moblewoam's eyes go wide with fear when she realized what the death priestesses is doing. She tries to avoid the woman's touch but like with Aureus, Omen is faster. The dark energy flows into the body of the ruler of Carnell and she screams.

"What lovely music," Omen says. "Scream for me again, sweetie."

Blood begins to pour from Lady Pendour's nose and mouth, as well as from the point where Omen touched her. She shudders in pain as gasps for air.

Omen turns to Phar and tries to say something but the magic from the shield of law spell slows her movements and her voice. *"You're... nex-, What? Noooo! No... fair!"*









*OOC:*



Omen - Bleeding Touch vs. Lady Pendour: 1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20
1D6 = [5] = 5

Omen - Will save vs. Shield of Law's _slow_ effect: 1D20+12 = [8]+12 = 20 (fails)
Omen is now _slowed_ until Lady Pendour's shield of law spell ends in round 15.









Scotley said:


> Meanwhile the Giant Celestial Eagle continues to harass Phre with claw and beak. While the summoned creature is fierce the foe is tough.
> 
> OOC:
> Attack and damage claws and beak: 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22
> 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9
> 1D20+2 = [5]+2 = 7
> 1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
> 1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
> 1D8+2 = [5]+2 = 7



Phre manages to avoid the celestial creature's talons and beak. The canny monstrous ghast dodges each attack despite her injuries.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Still behind the mummy the little elemental continues its own near impossible struggle against the powerful foe. At least the little creature gives off some light in the dark cavern and perhaps in some small way is an aid to greater allies.
> 
> OOC:
> slam attack with regular and fire damage: 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16
> 1D4 = [2] = 2
> 1D4 = [4] = 4



The mummy avoids the elemental and sets its hated for life towards Angus. It slams its fist into the centaurs right front leg where it connects to the body. The blow cracks something. The mummy roars at the centaur.









*OOC:*



Mummy - Slam attack vs. Angus: 1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28
1D6+10 = [5]+10 = 15 (hit)

@Tellerian Hawke, make a Fortitude saving throw vs. Mummy Rot (DC 16)


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak takes a step down the slope and raises his blade to slash out at Quinn, but the ghast lord nearly embeds his blade in what remains of the stalagmite. The blade nearly slips from Tarrak's bony fingers but he tighens his grip and swings the blade again in an arc towards Quinn's head, but the sturdy fighter dodges the blow and the blade impacts the floor of the cave.

The ghast lord makes a sound like a lion growling in anger.

Phre counterattacks against the giant celestial eagle. The monstrous ghast bites down hard on the eagle's wing and tries to claw at its eyes. The arcane magic holding the celestial creature on the Material Plane ceases and the eagle vanishes in flash of holy light.









*OOC:*



Tarrak (fighting defensively) - Full Attack vs. Quinn : 1D20+12 = [1]+12 = 13
1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14
Terrible rolls. Just terrible. 

Tarrak - Dexterity check (DC 10): 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24
Now I get a high roll! 

Phre - Full Attack vs. Celestial Giant Eagle: 1D20+16 = [17]+16 = 33
1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9 (that's two hits and a miss)

Phre - Bite and Claw damage to the G.C.E.: 1D8+9 = [7]+9 = 16
1D4+4 = [1]+4 = 5
So, the bite does 11 damage to the eagle, but the damage from Phre's claws is negated by DR. With the previous damage done by Phar, that is enough damage to defeat the summoned creature and force it back to the Upper Planes.


----------



## Knightfall

Lady Pendour takes a step across the slope to stand next to Phar. She manages to raise Aureus's bow and take aim at the enemy priestess. She fires two arrows towards the priestess. The first is deflected away by the woman's shield and the second hits the palisade. The noblewoman coughs in pain, as a tear of blood tricks down her face.

"No good," she says. "Aureus, I have two healing potions given to me by Samantha. Now, while she's slowed. We need to use them."

Aureus nods as she tries to clear her mouth and nose of blood. "Give me a second," the hutaakan rogue replies. "I feel like I'm going to be sick." She looks at Phar. "You got this right?"









*OOC:*



Lady Pendour - Full Attack with Aureus Bow: 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19
1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12 (both misses)


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> As Caerth goes through Galzadar's gear, the half-orc druid finds it surprising that the elf wizard doesn't have any obvious on him. Either Galzadar arrogantly believed in his own powers or Tarrak didn't let the elf have such protections. There is a fine scroll case with several arcane scroll in them. They are obviously the scrolls that were taken by Lord Pendour and his allies when they went to Gurnard's Head to try to root out the rooks. While Caerth can't use them, if he can get them to Phar, the paragon elf could use them.
> 
> The catfolk scribe, Gangrell, had told them the spells that were on these scrolls, but Caerth hadn't realized the scrolls Galzadar has been using are those same scrolls. Caerth knows one of them had a powerful protective spell against chaos. That could be useful if Phar can cast it.
> 
> There is also a very fine spellbook strapped to Galzadar's back. It looks better than the spellbook that Phar uses. It has a heft to it and many pages. It also has a strange symbol embossed on the cover that Caerth doesn't recognize. It looks like a holy symbol to a god not a wizard's sigil.
> 
> There is fine looking dagger that is still sheathed and Galzadar's strange looking longblade that lies next to the paralyzed elf's body. It seems to shift with a shadowy aura. The elf has an amulet around his neck, bracers on his arms, a strange hat on his head (with a firm tie under his chin), and a pair of slippers on his feet instead of boots. He wears a fine robe, but Caerth isn't getting that off him without devoting a lot of time to stripping the man bare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> When talking to Gangrell at Pendour Manor, the catfolk scribe mentioned to Caerth and Quinn about the missing 4 scrolls. Lord Pendour took them from the hidden storage vault. These scrolls were to be used by Galzadar against the rooks (but the two of them didn't know anything about Galzadar at the time and Gangrell didn't mention him by name), yet the elf wizard still had them to use when this battle started. He hadn't used any of them on the island, it seems. He, Lord Pendour, and their other companion might have been overwhelmed before Galzadar had a chance to use them, as they thought they were going to face only rooks.
> 
> One scroll had both _cloudkill_ and _magic jar_ on it; the _cloudkill_ spell has been cast, of course. That scroll is on the ground, not in the case. Another scroll on the ground is one that had three spells on it: _magic circle against chaos_, _rage_, and _lesser globe of invulnerability_. The lesser globe spell was already used, and it actually reached its limit last round and disappeared. The other two scrolls are still in the scroll case. One has _charm monster_ and _ethereal jaunt_ on it while the other has one spell on it called _false life_.
> 
> Gangrell noted this information on a piece of parchment he gave to the PCs along with the other scrolls that were still in storage that Phar now has. That note was tied up with those other scrolls, so Phar (@Scotley) has all the information, although he might not realize it. Things happened very quickly once the PCs arrived at the cave.
> 
> Of all the elf wizard's other gear, the amulet looks like it might be the most powerful, but without an _identify_ spell, there is no way to know for sure. The dagger could be masterwork or magical. The longblade is obviously magical and looks dangerous. It has the same symbol on its hilt that is on the spellbook.
> 
> Caerth doesn't have time to take everything, but he could easily gather up the two scrolls on the ground and stuff them back into the scroll case. I'd say he'd have time to take either the spellbook or two other items of your choice (not including the robe) in addition to the scrolls within one round.



Caerth hesitates for only a moment before picking up the scrolls and placing them in the case. Then, deciding on impulse, he grabs the amulet around the elf's neck and the strange hat, because the half-orc fears that touching the spellbook or the blade may trigger magical wards.

Wizards, he thinks derisively, before correcting himself. Phar is a good guy.

Looking in the direction of the paragon elf, Caerth realizes he should get these items to Phar. If anyone can use them, he is.

*"Snap out of it,"* he whispers harshly to Screech, but the owl doesn't stop trembling.









*OOC:*


Not acting out of turn; it's just what happens within my turn.

By the way, I think we forgot the flaming sphere doing damage to the mummy. It hasn't moved out of the sphere's range, has it?

Fire damage: 3D6 = [1, 3, 6] = 10

That's better.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> By the way, I think we forgot the flaming sphere doing damage to the mummy. It hasn't moved out of the sphere's range, has it?
> 
> Fire damage: 3D6 = [1, 3, 6] = 10
> That's better.



*OOC:* I didn't forget. The mummy made its Reflex save this round, which negates any damage.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth hesitates for only a moment before picking up the scrolls and placing them in the case. Then, deciding on impulse, he grabs the amulet around the elf's neck and the strange hat, because the half-orc fears that touching the spellbook or the blade may trigger magical wards.
> 
> Wizards, he thinks derisively, before correcting himself. Phar is a good guy.
> 
> Looking in the direction of the paragon elf, Caerth realizes he should get these items to Phar. If anyone can use them, he is.
> 
> *"Snap out of it,"* he whispers harshly to Screech, but the owl doesn't stop trembling.





Spoiler: For JustinCase Only



The moment that Caerth takes the amulet off Galzadar, he immediately notices a major change in the elf's physical features. He immediately seems less robust and his face becomes slightly sallow. His breathing becomes shallow, and he looks like he could be knocked out with a feather.

Removing the hat doesn't seem to cause any physical changes, however.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn chooses to revert to skill rather then strength, missing the first time as the ghast dodges his first attack, but that was just a well placed swing to get his target to move just where he needed to be for the second, very well placed, swing. The damage, though minimal, was still damage.

crit threat: 15-20 undead take no crit
Attack +14/+9
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 14 → 25(11 + 14) miss
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 9 → 29(20 + 9) hit
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D6 + 5 → 7(2 + 5)

still applying dodge to terrak
Sash: no more effect


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn chooses to revert to skill rather then strength, missing the first time as the ghast dodges his first attack, but that was just a well placed swing to get his target to move just where he needed to be for the second, very well placed, swing. The damage, though minimal, was still damage.
> 
> crit threat: 15-20 undead take no crit
> Attack +14/+9
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 14 → 25(11 + 14) miss
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 9 → 29(20 + 9) hit
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D6 + 5 → 7(2 + 5)
> 
> still applying dodge to terrak
> Sash: no more effect



The ghast lord absorbs the strike on its leg and grins evilly at Quinn. *"You will have to cut me deep than that, knight. But you have no chance to live through this fight. The other may fall, but I am only getting started!"*


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Suddenly, Quinn gets an epiphany, "Sir Ghal, your sash! Activate your sash!"


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Suddenly, Quinn gets an epiphany, "Sir Ghal, your sash! Activate your sash!"



*OOC:* Sorry, no. Sir Ghal does not have a sash like Quinn's. His special 'knight' item is his _cloak of Charisma +4_.


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:* A quick post for Maur's action as decided upon by @Neurotic on the OOC thread.

Maur quickly comes to realize that he and his allies need more protection from these villains. Too many have fallen already, so whatever he can do to protect himself and the others is the right choice.

*"Quinn, stay on Tarrak! Don't let him summon!"* The ordained champion maneuvers in the air away from the ghast lord. He easily rises up beyond the reach of the owlbear skeleton and stops in just the right stop to him everyone with his divine magic. Maur recites a memorized divine passage from the _Tome of Stone Thunder_ and invokes the blessing of Moradin for him and his allies.









*OOC:*



Maur cast's Recitation, which give a +2 luck bonus to AC, on attack rolls, and on saving throws to all those within a 60-ft. radius burst. The spell lasts for 7 rounds. This bonus is +3 for Maur and any characters that worship Moradin (that includes both of the dwarf fighters, Bothild and Thorvid).


----------



## Knightfall

Now that he's delivered the potion to Elle, Ailward turns his attention towards the mummy. He knows his chance at hitting the dangerous undead foe isn't very good. Then he feels the power of Maur spell flow into him and he feels stronger, more protected. He moves up the slope and steps over the body of the dead rook next to Angus and he swings the silvered bastard sword at the mummy and says a prayer to Jalivier, Defender of the Light.

The battle sorcerer's attack is a good one and the blade slices deep into the mummy's side. While the mummy looks like it could collapse into pile of bones and bandages, it does not fall. Still, Ailward knows he's made a difference.

*"Angus! I think one more strike will destroy it!"* The battle sorcerer yells to the centaur over the noise of battle.

Scarborax steps back down the slope, takes a deep breath, and casts a cantrip. A ray of positive energy shoots out from his hands towards the mummy. It slams into the undead creature and the magic that summoned it is snuffed out and the mummy disappears in a swirl of bones of bandages.

"Angus, the potion!" Scarborax says to the centaur. He holds it out for critically wounded centaur.

At the same time, Elle passes pushes her cure potion into Sir Ghal's hand and insists he drink. "Now, before the Confessor has time to recover!"

Sir Ghal nods and takes the potion. He quickly drinks the potion down and is thankful for its healing energy, as his ribs knit back together and his breathing eases. "Thank you for your blessing, Inanna," he prays. "And yours, Gala." He looks up the slope towards Crisenth and gets look of grim determination. "Let's see if I can kill this evil wretch." He moves up the slope towards Crisenth to put himself face to face with the Confessor.









*OOC:*



Ailward - Attack vs. the Mummy: 1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21
1D10+1 = [7]+1 = 8 (hit!)
Without Maur's recitation, he would not have hit.

Scarborax - Disrupt Undead (ray spell vs. touch AC): 1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13
1D6 = [4] = 4 (hit!)
That hit ends the mummy!

Sir Ghal - Drinks potion of cure light wounds: 1D8+5 = [8]+5 = 13
Max. healing!


----------



## Knightfall

With the defeat of the mummy, a cheer goes up among the soldiers of Carnell.

Tarrak turns to watch the mummy shift back to the tomb the ghast lord summoned it from. *"Blast!"*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*OOC:*



*Angus' Base Stats*
Base Attack Bonus: +4 (Racial), +1 (Ranger) = +5

Adjusted BAB For Size (L): 5-1 = +4

Other Factors: +5 (STR), +1 Magic Wpn (Melee) = (+6) + 4 BAB = +10
+3 (DEX), +1 MW Wpn, -2 Shaky (Ranged) = (+2) + 4 BAB = +6

TOTAL MELEE BAB: +10
TOTAL RANGED BAB: +6

MELEE WEAPONRY:
+1 Claidheamh-mor AB: +10
Med Lance AB: +9 (This weapon is neither magical, nor masterwork.)
+1 Shield AB: +10 (Bashing treats it as +1 weapon)

RANGED WEAPONRY:
MW Bow AB: +6

*Angus' Mods*

*Stench:* -2 To All Saves, -2 To All Ability Checks, -2 To Hit, -2 To Damage;
*Recitation:* +2 To Hit, +2 AC, +2 All Saves;
*Two-Handed Weapon:* +2 Damage
*MOST OF THESE EFFECTS CANCEL EACH OTHER OUT, EXCEPT FOR SKILL CHECK PENALTY.*

*Azurak:* +2 Weapon,  +5 (STR), +2 (2H), -2 (Stench), +1 (Rage), +4 BAB = *TOTAL BAB of +12* / Weapon Damage: 1d12+2, +5 (STR), +2 (2H), -2 (Stench), +1 (Rage) = *TOTAL DAMAGE: 1d12+8*

(Once I pick up the shield again, I will get the -4 Exotic Weapon penalty to hit, so my BAB will go to +8)

*Conviction: *+3 Morale to all Saves; This overlaps (does NOT stack with) morale bonus to Will save from Rage effect.

*TOTAL BASE SAVES: *Fort +8 / Reflex +9 / Willpower +7;
*With Conviction: Fort +11 / Reflex +12 / Willpower +10.*

BASE AC Breakdown: Base 10 - Size (1) + Dex (3) + Natural Armor (5*) + Armor (5) + Shield (4) = AC: 26
(* = Racial +2, Amulet +3);

*MODS:* Not currently using shield (-4), Recitation (+2), Shield of Faith: (+4), Rage (-2)
*TOTAL CURRENT AC:* 26. (After he picks up the shield, it will go to AC 30.)







Angus waves off Scarborax once more, as the wave of refreshing energy from Maur's spell washes over him. Seeing the Mummy de-spawn also sends a wave of joy, hope, and determination through his frame, more intoxicating than any drug, even moreso than the adrenaline rush from Azurak. Angus grins ear to ear, as he turns his attention to the OG-OB once more! 









*OOC:*


 I was going to have Angus fight defensively, but in light of the renewed Recitation spell, I have chosen to forego that option. 







Still gripping Azurak with both hands, Angus employs his full fury upon the Owlbear! The massive club smashes the Owlbear's bones into FLINDERS, as the summoning magic fails! But alas, all that is left to return is a swirling pile of bones and fur!

Having felled the Owbear skeleton with a single blow, Angus takes a single step backwards, picking up his shield as he does so.

Without actually turning to face him, *Angus says, with a chuckle,* "Ale bee tekkin' tha' poshoon nah."



Spoiler: Translation



"I'll be taking that potion, now."


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak seethes as Angus removes the skeleton from the fight. He roars in anger. *"NO! Noooooooo! You. Will. Not. Win!"*

But, the gathered soldiers continue to feel rallied but the defeat of the mummy and skeleton.

*OOC:* _*End of Round Thirteen*_


----------



## JustinCase

With one strong hand, Caerth drags the paralyzed wizard to the edge of the grove, and with the other grabbing the demon familiar as well. As he drops both unceremoniously to the ground, the half-orc takes out a few seeds from his pockets and pushes them into the ground next to the elf and quasit, and he mutters a few syllables in Sylvan.

The nearby plants start growing at a rapid pace, vines extending and grabbing Galzadar and Eutharic, hopefully holding them in place long enough to outlast the fight with Tarrak.

Caerth is not sure the elf can truly be turned back to himself, but he's got more pressing matters to attend. Bringing the scrolls to Phar and perhaps healing some of his allies, and the druid is already thinking about a spell that can bring him to them more easily...









*OOC:*


Dragging Galzadar and Eutharic to next to the grove, as quoted in the OOC thread, then cast _entangle_ to hold them there for 9 minutes (or until they free themselves with a successful DC20 Strength or Escape Artist check:



Knightfall said:


> _Entangle_ will work on the squares next to the grove as well just like with the depressions. If he puts Galzadar on the edge and then casts entangle, the wizard will likely just end up entangled.




Current stats:


Spoiler: Caerth



Non-wildshaped stats:

(includes Recitation)
AC 21
HP 58/58
Fort 12, Ref 9, Will 12
Speed 20 (medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +15/+10 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +15/+10 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +14 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 2/3





Spoiler: Screech



Paralyzed for 2 more rounds

HP: 31/32
AC 24
Fort 8, Ref 12, Will 7
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +13/+11 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel


----------



## Knightfall

Crisenth knows that the knight has the advantage, but the Confessor isn't helpless either. He tries to crush the man's tors with his warhammer, but Sir Ghal easily deflects the blow with his bastard sword. Crisenth takes a step to put a large stalagmite in between him and the Guardian of Carnell.

Aureus knows that if she continues to bleed from Omen's touch, she'll be near death. The hutaakan rogue is glad she decided to learn the healing arts of the Singers of the Dawn. The order has a special place in Carnell and Aeron had been able to teach her the basics before she and the others had gone back to Gurnard's Head the last time. She hopes it will save her neck now.

She wishes she had invested in a healers kit as Aeron had suggested, but she makes do with water from her waterskin and a sprig of bael leaf that wasn't cut off a small section of the roughly made palisade. She finds a single chaga mushroom growing on the edge of the crevasse and a dead wasp that looks like it died a while ago. It might help as well. She crushes the leaf, mushroom, and wasp's abdomen & stinger together with a rock on the cave floor and mixes it all together in her waterskin.

She says a short prayer to Vaflar as she stands up and drinks the entire concoction down. It tastes terrible and she feels like she's going to throw up but she manages to keep the herbal mixture down. She waits to see if the bleeding will stop and is shocked when it does.

"I can't believe that worked," she says, then she burps loudly. "Ooh, that's disgusting stuff."









*OOC:*



Crisenth (while slowed) attacks once (at -1 to hit), takes a 5-ft. step, and then uses his free action to catch his returning javelin with his free hand.
Crisenth (slowed) - Attack vs. Sir Ghal with warhammer: 1D20+10 = [4]+10 = 14 (miss)

Aureus - DC 15 Heal check: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15 (success!)
This negates any more damage from bleeding touch this round. I'm going to say that preparing the remedy and drinking it down counts as a full-round action since Aureus doesn't have a healing kit.


----------



## Scotley

Phar gives a wordless cry of rage as Lady Pendour is struck by the bleeding touch of Omen. "That's enough out of you I think." He says this with fire in his voice and in his hands as he repeats the spell that wounded Omen before. More searing rays of heat lance out at the enemy.

OOC:
Scorching Ray
_: 1D20+11 = [15]+11 = 26
4D6+1 = [6, 4, 6, 6]+1 = 23
1D20+11 = [10]+11 = 21
4D6+1 = [3, 2, 6, 3]+1 = 15


----------



## Scotley

Meanwhile the little elemental charges the slope and attacks Crisenth from the flank. His little firey fist throws a few sparks as it impacts. While the blow is small compared to such a foe it is another nail in the coffin.

OOC:
charge and attack with standard and fire damage: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27
1D4 = [2] = 2
1D4 = [1] = 1

Crit Check and extra damage if needed.: 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15
1D4 = [2] = 2
1D4 = [3] = 3


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar gives a wordless cry of rage as Lady Pendour is struck by the bleeding touch of Omen. "That's enough out of you I think." He says this with fire in his voice and in his hands as he repeats the spell that wounded Omen before. More searing rays of heat lance out at the enemy.
> 
> OOC:
> Scorching Ray
> _: 1D20+11 = [15]+11 = 26
> 4D6+1 = [6, 4, 6, 6]+1 = 23
> 1D20+11 = [10]+11 = 21
> 4D6+1 = [3, 2, 6, 3]+1 = 15



The rays slam into the priestess and she yells in pain. After the flames subside, she knows she is outmatched. The wizard's spells are too strong for her. She looks up the slope and picks a target. "If I'm going... to die, I'm taking... someone with... me!" she says slowly to Phar. She incants a curse of ill tidings towards Scarborax and calls out to Malotoch for vengeance against those that stand against her and Lord Tarrak.

The small lizardkin gasps as a pillar of dark energy seems to surround him for a moment and then rushes inwards towards the Stump Sorcerer. The chromithian is lucky that the priestess's power isn't stronger, as he shrugs off the worst aspects of the spell.

*"No! You're... supposed to die... die... die!"* Omen screeches like a child throwing a tantrum. The effect of the slow spell makes her sound even more ridiculous.

"Not today, it seems," Aureus barks at the woman.

Angus can see that the reptilian sorcerer is barely able to stand. One more hit and Scarborax will likely fall.









*OOC:*


I forgot to roll for entropic shield last round, so I'm going to say those rays got past it. Rolling for this round...
Omen - Entropic Shield gives 20% miss chance: 1D100 = [80] = 80
1D100 = [49] = 49
Both of Phar's rays still hit.

Omen cast's _deific vengeance_ on Scarborax.
Omen - Casts Deific Vengeance on Scarborax: 3D6 = [2, 2, 2] = 6

Scarborax - Will save vs. Deific Vengeance (DC 18): 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23 (saves)
Half damage









Scotley said:


> Meanwhile the little elemental charges the slope and attacks Crisenth from the flank. His little firey fist throws a few sparks as it impacts. While the blow is small compared to such a foe it is another nail in the coffin.
> 
> OOC:
> charge and attack with standard and fire damage: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27
> 1D4 = [2] = 2
> 1D4 = [1] = 1
> Crit Check and extra damage if needed.: 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15
> 1D4 = [2] = 2
> 1D4 = [3] = 3



The elemental catches Crisenth off guard and the man is hit in the knee by the summoned creature. Fire burns a hole in the Confessor's leggings and blisters his skin.









*OOC:*



There isn't enough room between Crisenth and the elemental for it to charge the Confessor. Also, if the elemental tries to get into a flanking position, then Phre will get an AoO. I'm assuming you don't want to risk that. That means the attack roll is 4 less, but the elemental still hits but the second roll isn't high enough for a crit.

(That is the first damage to Crisenth.)

Crisenth (slowed) - Reflex saving throw to keep from catching on fire (DC 11): 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13 (saves)
He does not catch on fire.


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak strides across the battlefield away from Quinn without giving the burly fighter a second thought even as Quinn slashes out at him with _Cruel Justice_. The ghast lord stops several feet from Wieland and casts a spell to undo some of the damage done to the undead overlord. After the dark energy knits much of the ghast lord's putrid flesh back together, he looks first at Angus and then at Wieland.

*"I will be with you in a moment, centaur,"* he mocks. *"First I will kill this one and make you watch."*

Phre takes to the air and flies high enough over the battlefield to avoid the weapons of those below. She manages to reach Caerth and swing her morningstar at the half-orc druid with all her strength, but a gust of wind rushes against her suddenly, which ruins her strike.









*OOC:*



@ScottDeWar_jr, Quinn gets an AoO vs. Tarrak.

Tarrak casts _heal undead_ one more time.
Tarrak - Heal Undead: 4D8+9 = [8, 8, 6, 5]+9 = 36
Oh looks, some good rolls this time.

Phre (flying) - Attacks Caerth once with morningstar: 1D20+17 = [2]+17 = 19
1D8+11 = [4]+11 = 15 (miss)
Almost a critical miss.


----------



## Knightfall

Lady Pendour reaches for one of her healing potions but the power of Omen's bleeding touch hits her a moment before she can retrieve it. She gasps in pain but manges to fight through it and retrieve the potion from a pouch on her belt. She drinks it down quickly and says a short prayer to Inanna.

"Aureus, my other potion!" She says to the hutaakan rogue. "You need this healing!"

Aureus shakes her head. "I'll be fine as long as that witch doesn't touch me again." She looks up the slope. "Go give it to one of the villagers but don't get close to Tarrak."

Lady Pendour nods and looks up the slope towards the Stump Sorcerer. "Scarborax, I'll heading your way! Hold on!"









*OOC:*



Lady Pendour takes bleeding touch damage on Omens turn: 1D6 = [4] = 4
Lady Pendour - Potion of Cure Light Wounds: 1D8+5 = [1]+5 = 6


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

As the ghast carelessly walks away from Quinn, he takes the opportunity to reward the beastial humanoid with his just deserves.








*OOC:*


I had a whole post ready and then my browser crashed! at least I still have the rolls






move 10 feet west
he moves after the 'former human' and attacks again, but the loose earth beneath his feet spoils both attacks.

AoO
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 16#aoo → 25(9 + 16) A miss I think
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D6 + 5 → 10(5 + 5)

Att/dam
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 16;D6 + 5#att,damage → 22; 8(6 + 16);(3 + 5) A miss









*OOC:*


I am not rolling good at all!









Spoiler: Quinn's stat block



hitpoints: 113 [-9 *] present: 104

Att: +16/+11 [bab +9; str +4; CJ +1; +2 luck]
Damage: +5 [str +4; CJ +1]

AC: 27  10 +5 [armor] +2 [luck] +4 [deflection] +2 [dex] +2 [natural] +2 [ench]
ac check penalty: -3

cloak of resistance +1 [resistance ] superseded by shield of law
+9= +3 [moral]; +2 [luck]; +4 [resistance]
Fort: +17  6 [base] +9 +3 [con] -1 [*]
Refl: +14  3 [base] +9 +2 [dex]
Will: +14  3 [base] +9 +2 [wis]
SR: 25 vs chaotic casters and spells
***: cloudkill caused 2 con damage, also loss of 9 hit points


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> As the ghast carelessly walks away from Quinn, he takes the opportunity to reward the beastial humanoid with his just deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I had a whole post ready and then my browser crashed! at least I still have the rolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooc: AoO
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 16#aoo → 25(9 + 16) A miss I think
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D6 + 5 → 10(5 + 5)



Tarrak sidesteps Quinn's strike at the last second as he moves down the slope towards Angus and Wieland.



			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> move 10 feet west
> he moves after the 'former human' and attacks again, but the loose earth beneath his feet spoils both attacks.
> 
> ooc: Att/dam
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 16;D6 + 5#att,damage → 22; 8(6 + 16);(3 + 5) A miss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I am not rolling good at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Quinn's stat block
> 
> 
> 
> hitpoints: 113 [-9 *] present: 104
> 
> Att: +16/+11 [bab +9; str +4; CJ +1; +2 luck]
> Damage: +5 [str +4; CJ +1]
> 
> AC: 29  10 +7 [armor] +2 [luck] +4 [deflection] +2 [dex] +2 [natural] +2 [ench]
> ac check penalty: -3
> 
> cloak of resistance +1 [resistance ] superseded by shield of law
> +9= +3 [moral]; +2 [luck]; +4 [resistance]
> Fort: +17  6 [base] +9 +3 [con] -1 [*]
> Refl: +14  3 [base] +9 +2 [dex]
> Will: +14  3 [base] +9 +2 [wis]
> SR: 25 vs chaotic casters and spells
> ***: cloudkill caused 2 con damage, also loss of 9 hit points



As Quinn moves to keep pace with Tarrak, he walks the edge of the depression. His footing causes loose stones to fall into the depression as he swings _Cruel Justice_. The ghast lord manages to turn and deflect Quinn's blade with his falchion.

*"Eager to die, knight?"* Tarrak sneers at Quinn. *"I will grant you death in a moment."*


----------



## Neurotic

Maur would really prefer some healing and his wand and potions could return him from the brink...but Tarrak just healed himself and Quinn and Wieland are in danger. Calling upon his penultimate smite, charging though the air straight at the ghast lord, Maur arrests his flight at the last moment letting the hammer continue full speed forward.

Trying at the same time to position himself so that he is directly across from Quinn to run interference with the enemy and to leave enough space for Angus to come charging after him, dwarf champion manages it using the fact that flight prevents him from feeling the ground. Weird, to discover that ground can be the enemy in this situation.

Undead flesh blisters under the righteous assault.
"I will tell you same I told your failed champion, Tarrak. You cannot heal as fast as I can hurt you. And you WILL run out of healing eventually. And the hammer will eventually destroy you. Or you could simply surrender right now. We will make your passing painless."



Spoiler: Actions



Swift: smite
Full: 
Charge attack vs Tarrak: 1D20+21+3+2 = [10]+21+3+2 = 36
1D8+8+2+2+2+10 = [4]+8+2+2+2+10 = 28
 I didn't dare power attack again  Should have, but smite hit is terrible enough

Charge gives -2 to AC





Spoiler: Mini stats



*Current AC: 30/17/30 while immobile*
+4 deflection against the chaotic due shield of law
*AC 33/20/33 vs Tarrak, Crisenth, Phre and other chaotic enemies*

When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2

Smites: 2/6

*HP 36/81
Saves: *
+3 vs poisons, spells and spell-likes
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
*Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism)+3 (recitation) = *17
Reflex*: +2+0+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *8
Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *18*
+3 from shield of law

*+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism and divine favor  (1 minute, 9 rounds left) and fist of the gods*
Attack: +21/+16 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
Damage: 1d8+8+2+2+2 (last +2 lasts 2 more rounds)
Critical: 20/x3

*Active spells:*
14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
Consecrate gives +3 to turning check

70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
(cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)

Shield of Law
SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.

Divine Favor 5 rounds (2 remaining) +2 luck to attack and damage 
Recitation 7 rounds +3 luck to AC, to hit, to saves (this superseeds divine favor to hit)

*Turn undead*
Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)

*Smite:* +3 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)

*Spells*
6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
2/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
0/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
0/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)

Basic non-magic stats
AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 24 / 13 / 24
Initiative: 12


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*OOC:*



Out-of-turn roleplaying response.









			
				The DM said:
			
		

> Tarrak sidesteps Quinn's strike at the last second as he moves down the slope towards Angus and Wieland.




Angus smiles as Tarrak approaches.

*Angus snorts,* "Thaet's et! Kem ta' Deddy!"



Spoiler: Translation



"That's it! Come to Daddy!"


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur would really prefer some healing and his wand and potions could return him from the brink...but Tarrak just healed himself and Quinn and Wieland are in danger. Calling upon his penultimate smite, charging though the air straight at the ghast lord, Maur arrests his flight at the last moment letting the hammer continue full speed forward.
> 
> Trying at the same time to position himself so that he is directly across from Quinn to run interference with the enemy and to leave enough space for Angus to come charging after him, dwarf champion manages it using the fact that flight prevents him from feeling the ground. Weird, to discover that ground can be the enemy in this situation.
> 
> Undead flesh blisters under the righteous assault.
> "I will tell you same I told your failed champion, Tarrak. You cannot heal as fast as I can hurt you. And you WILL run out of healing eventually. And the hammer will eventually destroy you. Or you could simply surrender right now. We will make your passing painless."
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Swift: smite
> Full:
> Charge attack vs Tarrak: 1D20+21+3+2 = [10]+21+3+2 = 36
> 1D8+8+2+2+2+10 = [4]+8+2+2+2+10 = 28
> I didn't dare power attack again  Should have, but smite hit is terrible enough
> 
> Charge gives -2 to AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mini stats
> 
> 
> 
> *Current AC: 30/17/30 while immobile*
> +4 deflection against the chaotic due shield of law
> *AC 33/20/33 vs Tarrak, Crisenth, Phre and other chaotic enemies*
> 
> When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2
> 
> Smites: 2/6
> 
> *HP 36/81
> Saves: *
> +3 vs poisons, spells and spell-likes
> +1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
> *Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism)+3 (recitation) = *17
> Reflex*: +2+0+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *8
> Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *18*
> +3 from shield of law
> 
> *+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism and divine favor  (1 minute, 9 rounds left) and fist of the gods*
> Attack: +21/+16 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
> Damage: 1d8+8+2+2+2 (last +2 lasts 2 more rounds)
> Critical: 20/x3
> 
> *Active spells:*
> 14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
> the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
> Consecrate gives +3 to turning check
> 
> 70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
> (cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)
> 
> Shield of Law
> SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.
> 
> Divine Favor 5 rounds (2 remaining) +2 luck to attack and damage
> Recitation 7 rounds +3 luck to AC, to hit, to saves (this superseeds divine favor to hit)
> 
> *Turn undead*
> Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
> HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)
> 
> *Smite:* +3 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)
> 
> *Spells*
> 6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
> 2/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
> 2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
> 0/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
> 0/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)
> 
> Basic non-magic stats
> AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
> Total / Touch / Flat Footed
> AC: 24 / 13 / 24
> Initiative: 12



*"Bah! Your hammer means nothing to me, dwarf. I trust Malotoch to protect me from your insignificant little god,"* Tarrak sneers as he absorbs the damage from Maur's smite. *"And... you know nothing of pain, so I will show you true pain!"*


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus smiles as Tarrak approaches.
> 
> *Angus snorts,* "Thaet's et! Kem ta' Deddy!"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Translation
> 
> 
> 
> "That's it! Come to Daddy!"











*OOC:*


I don't think the translation was needed. That was pretty clear to me!


----------



## Knightfall

Ailward knows he's unlikely to hurt the ghast lord, but perhaps he can help defeat the Confessor of Malotoch. He moves up the slope and swings the silvered bastard sword at Crisenth. The blade slices through the air and through the _slowed_ priest of Malotoch.

Crisenth grimaces. He was so concerned about Sir Ghal that he walked right into the young cohort's blade.

Sir Ghal moves up the slope and brings his own bastard sword down from the other side of the stalagmite. The blade cuts into the Confessors back, as the slowed priest cannot react fast enough to the two warriors fighting in tandem.

Elle watches the fight unfolding between the knight, his cohort, and the Confessor. She takes a moment to cast another orison, which will give her a chance to survive a serious strike. She'll keep her last orison in case an ally falls and she has to keep them from dying.

"Gala," Sir Ghal says. "Check the fallen. See if any of them are alive or if they might have anything on them you can use to help the others. Go!"

Elle nods and moves down the slope past Bothid and her comatose kinswoman to stand next to Syndra. She knows her potions have already been used, but if she has scrolls on her... it could help.

With the potion safely in Angus's hand the Stump Sorcerer can now worry about himself. He heard Lady Pendour calling out to him. "My lady, I will meet you half way." Scarborax moves down the slope towards Lady Pendour. He nearly trips over her lost blade and the chromithian sorcerer bends over and picks it up as he heads towards the noblewoman. He takes shelter behind a large stalagmite so that the priestess cannot easily target him again. "I found your blade."









*OOC:*



Ailward - Attack vs. Crisenth: 1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26
1D10+1 = [10]+1 = 11 (hit)

Sir Ghal - +2 bastard sword (Attack vs. Crisenth): 1D20+16 = [14]+16 = 30
1D10+8 = [3]+8 = 11 (hit)

Elle casts _virtue_ on herself and then moves down the slope away from the Confessor.

Scarborax moves down the slope and uses a move action to pick up Lady Pendour's magical rapier.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

As Angus takes the potion, he puts Azurak under his armpit, the way a nobleman would put his walking cane under his armpit while removing his gloves. He drinks the potion down, discarding the empty bottle, and returning Azurak to its proper position. He then begins moving toward Tarrak, with a look of purpose and determination.

*Angus says,* "May 'n ewe 'ere goonta 'ave words, ye wee little shite. Aye got yer wee little toy, whay doonya try 'n taeke et beck?" his words are as much of an invitation as they are a declaration.



Spoiler: Translation



"Me and you are going to have words, you wee little sh*t. I've got your wee little toy, why don't you try and take it back?"











*OOC:*



Angus' AC is currently 30; next round, he will start fighting defensively, causing it to jump to a 32.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth mutters an orcish curse as Phre assaults him unexpectedly. He had a good plan, but the flying ghast is in his face and he needs to respond. 

*”Hold still, stinky,”* he says, striking with his powerful magic spear at the reeking undead, obviously appalled but not poisoned by the creature’s stench. 

He does take a step back, however, hoping to make room for casting a spell. 









*OOC:*


Full attack with spear: 1D20+15 = [9]+15 = 24
1D8+8 = [6]+8 = 14
1D20+10 = [15]+10 = 25
1D8+8 = [2]+8 = 10


Then take a 5-foot step away.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth mutters an orcish curse as Phre assaults him unexpectedly. He had a good plan, but the flying ghast is in his face and he needs to respond.
> 
> *”Hold still, stinky,”* he says, striking with his powerful magic spear at the reeking undead, obviously appalled but not poisoned by the creature’s stench.
> 
> He does take a step back, however, hoping to make room for casting a spell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Full attack with spear: 1D20+15 = [9]+15 = 24
> 1D8+8 = [6]+8 = 14
> 1D20+10 = [15]+10 = 25
> 1D8+8 = [2]+8 = 10
> 
> Then take a 5-foot step away.



The ghast manages to avoid the strikes from Caerth's spear. She lets out a howl in anger.

Screech recovers from the paralyzatino just in time to regurgitate the last mouse he ate. The bird flaps his wings, hisses in displeasure, and then begins clicking its tongue both at Caerth and at Phre. He is not a happy bird!


----------



## Knightfall

Crisenth tries to bring his warhammer down on the young cohort's head but Ailward deflects the blow at the last second with the silvered blade. Ailward knows that if he'd reacted a moment later he could have had his head bashed in.

"Ailward," Sir Ghal says. "Be careful. He's dangerous even affected by the spell protecting me.

The young battle sorcerer nods and prepares to counterattack.

Aureus can sense the priestess might be ready to fall, and the hutaakan rogue wants some payback. _'But there is no way I'm getting anywhere near her'_, she thinks. She moves up the slope, switches her bade to her other hand, and draws one of the daggers from her shoulder belt. She spins and tosses it at the priestess. The dagger spins through the air but Omen manages to get her shield up and the small blade deflects off of it.

*"Rat farts!"*









*OOC:*



Crisenth - Warhammer attack vs. Ailward: 1D20+10 = [5]+10 = 15
1D8+4 = [6]+4 = 10 (miss)
_Recitation_ strikes again, but it was close. 

Aureus - Thrown dagger: 1D20+12 = [6]+12 = 18 (miss)


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> _Recitation_ strikes again, but it was close.












*OOC:*


Already paid off


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar looks at Omen with some concern despite her slowed pace. He takes a step back out of her reach and once more calls upon his arcane magic. The spell ends with a finger extended in her direction and darts of force streak forth from his extended finger to target her unerringly. Though the darts are small he hopes there are enough to finish her.
> 
> OOC: Magic Missile.
> Magic Missiles: 4D4+5 = [1, 4, 4, 2]+5 = 16



The priestess tries in vain to avoid the force darts but the magic cannot be avoided. Each one slams into her, and she crumples to the stone floor of the cave with a gasp of pain.

"Thank the North Gods," Lady Pendour says in relief.

"Don't forget to thank Corellon too," Aureus adds as she looks at Phar and nods in approval. "Nice work, my friend. I thought for a second that witch was going to be the end of me."

"Yes, thanks to the Elf Lord and to you as well, Phar," Lady Pendour says to Phar. "If we survive, I will make a special offering to Lord Corellon at the shrine."



Scotley said:


> Meanwhile the small fire elemental moves to flank with Sir Ghal and strikes out with a fiery appendage.
> 
> OOC:
> slam attack with regular and fire damage: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20
> 1D4 = [2] = 2
> 1D4 = [4] = 4



The elemental tries to hurt the Confessor again, but the man manages to avoid the blow, even with his movements _slowed_.


----------



## Knightfall

For a moment, it looks like Tarrak's going to lash out at Maur with his blade, but as he hisses at the dwarf, he quickly turns on Quinn and the ghast lord's slashes out with intense hatred in its eyes. _Spinereaver_ cuts Quinn deep with the first strike, but Tarrak overextends with his second swing and Quinn manages to block it with _Cruel Justice_.

_'Beware that blade, Sir Quinn',_ _Cruel Justice_ says telepathically to the newly knighted hero. _'He killed Lord Pendour with Spinereaver. It is deadly to humankind'._

Tarrak holds up the blade and licks Quinn's blood off of the falchion with its long tongue. The ghast lord says nothing; it is no longer amused. Its unliving eyes are fixed on the ex-gladiator. Its gaze has become feral.









*OOC:*



Tarrak - Full Attack vs. Quinn: 1D20+15 = [17]+15 = 32
1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12 (hit and miss)
Almost a critical threat.

Tarrak - Damage vs. Quinn with Spinereaver: 2D4+9 = [3, 4]+9 = 16
4D6 = [5, 5, 6, 1] = 17
That's 33 damage to Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

Angus hears a loud wailing sound rise up from within the crevasse. It seems the rook that fell into it has somehow survived. The bird beast doesn't sound happy.

After Caerth backs away from the edge of the ledge, Phre moves forward and lands next to the half-orc druid. She drops her weapon at her feet and bares her teeth and long claws. She tries to bite the half-orc druid but Caerth manages to hold her off with his spear. Her second set of claws does manage to rake his arm and the wound immediately stings with pain.









*OOC:*



Phre - Full Attack with Bite and Claws: 1D20+16 = [2]+16 = 18
1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18
1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25 (two misses and a hit)

Phre - Claw damage to Caerth: 1D4+4 = [1]+4 = 5
5 damage to the half-orc druid.

@JustinCase:
Is Caerth immune to magical diseases (yet)? If not, then he must also make a Fortitude saving throw or contract ghoul fever. (The save DC is 19.)


----------



## Knightfall

Lady Pendour moves up the slope next to Aureus and hold out her other cure potion to Scarborax. The stump sorcerer holds out the noblewoman's magical rapier -- the last thing that her husband gave her.









*OOC:*



On Scarborax's turn, the trading of items will be completed and the chromithian sorcerer will drink the potion.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur swings his hammer into the undead monstrosity. He takes a risk to finish the enemy quickly, swinging mightily, but with less precision. But Moradin is still with him and the hammer connects heavily. The second swing hits the floor next to the beast and Maur drifts aside over Wieland, unused to the aerial combat.

Still, the plates of his armor lock together and he stands floats ready to repel any attack from the ghast lord.
"Yield to your fate! You cannot win here!"



Spoiler: Actions



Swift: smite (1/6 remaining)
Full:
Smite power attack vs Tarrak; silvered magic bludgeon damage: 1D20+21-4+3 = [14]+21-4+3 = 28
1D8+8+2+2+2+8+10 = [4]+8+2+2+2+4+10 = 32
- BAM! (note: Maur will use Pious soul bonus to attack if Tarrak somehow avoids this)

Second attack vs Tarrak; silvered magic bludgeon damage: 1D20+21-4 = [6]+21-4 = 23
1D8+8+2+2+2+4 = [3]+8+2+2+2+4 = 21





Spoiler: Mini stats



*Current AC: 30/17/30 while immobile*
+4 deflection against the chaotic due shield of law
*AC 33/20/33 vs Tarrak, Crisenth, Phre and other chaotic enemies*

When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2

Smites: 1/6

*HP 36/81
Saves: *
+3 vs poisons, spells and spell-like abilities
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
*Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism)+3 (recitation) = *17
Reflex*: +2+0+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *8
Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *18*
+3 from shield of law

*+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism and divine favor  (1 minute, 9 rounds left) and fist of the gods*
Attack: +21/+16 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
Damage: 1d8+8+2+2+2 (last +2 lasts 1 more rounds)
Critical: 20/x3

*Active spells:*
14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
Consecrate gives +3 to turning check

70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
(cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)

Shield of Law
SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.

Divine Favor 5 rounds (1 remaining) +2 luck to attack and damage
Recitation 7 rounds (6 rounds remaining) +3 luck to AC, to hit, to saves (this supersedes divine favor to hit)

*Turn undead*
Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)

*Smite:* +3 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)

*Spells*
6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
2/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
0/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
0/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)

Basic non-magic stats
AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 24 / 13 / 24
Initiative: 12


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn growls loud with pain, takes a step back [5 f33t], sheaths Cruel justice and draws out his spiked chain. With his teeth still clenched from the pain of the slice he starts weaving a deadly perimeter around him.

2 move actions
ps: spiked chain has 10 ft reach!



Spoiler: stat block



Quinn's stat block:
hitpoints: 113 [-9 *] present: 104 -33 [post 1,784]=71

Wpn:
Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1+4[str][+1 att; +2 dam feats]
threat range: 20 [x2]

Att: +17/+12 [bab +9; str +4; chain +2; +2 luck]
Damage: +8 [str +4; chain, feats +3]

AC: 29  10 +7 [armor] +2 [luck] +4 [deflection] +2 [dex] +2 [natural] +2 [ench]
ac check penalty: -3

cloak of resistance +1 [resistance ] superseded by shield of law
+9= +3 [moral]; +2 [luck]; +4 [resistance]
Fort: +17  6 [base] +9 +3 [con] -1 [*]
Refl: +14  3 [base] +9 +2 [dex]
Will: +14  3 [base] +9 +2 [wis]
SR: 25 vs chaotic casters and spells
***: cloudkill caused 2 con damage, also loss of 9 hit points


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn growls loud with pain, takes a step back [5 f33t], sheaths Cruel justice and draws out his spiked chain. With his teeth still clenched from the pain of the slice he starts weaving a deadly perimeter around him.
> 
> ooc: 2 move actions
> ps: spiked chain has 10 ft reach!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: stat block
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn's stat block:
> hitpoints: 113 [-9 *] present: 104 -33 [post 1,784]=71
> 
> Wpn:
> Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1+4[str][+1 att; +2 dam feats]
> threat range: 20 [x2]
> 
> Att: +17/+12 [bab +9; str +4; chain +2; +2 luck]
> Damage: +8 [str +4; chain, feats +3]
> 
> AC: 29  10 +7 [armor] +2 [luck] +4 [deflection] +2 [dex] +2 [natural] +2 [ench]
> ac check penalty: -3
> 
> cloak of resistance +1 [resistance ] superseded by shield of law
> +9= +3 [moral]; +2 [luck]; +4 [resistance]
> Fort: +17  6 [base] +9 +3 [con] -1 [*]
> Refl: +14  3 [base] +9 +2 [dex]
> Will: +14  3 [base] +9 +2 [wis]
> SR: 25 vs chaotic casters and spells
> ***: cloudkill caused 2 con damage, also loss of 9 hit points



Luckily, there is enough space for Quinn to step back away from the ghast lord's deadly blade. If the ghast lord advances on Quinn, the burly fighter will have an advantage with his spiked chain.



Neurotic said:


> Maur swings his hammer into the undead monstrosity. He takes a risk to finish the enemy quickly, swinging mightily, but with less precision. But Moradin is still with him and the hammer connects heavily. The second swing hits the floor next to the beast and Maur drifts aside over Wieland, unused to the aerial combat.
> 
> Still, the plates of his armor lock together and he stands floats ready to repel any attack from the ghast lord.
> "Yield to your fate! You cannot win here!"



Tarrak tries to block Maur's hammer strike with Spinereaver, but the ordained champion's twisting in the air causes the blow to slip by the falchion and crunch into the ghast lord's chest. If he was a living foe, he'd either be winded or be spitting up blood.

*"You're overconfidence is your weakness, dwarf,"* Tarrak replies calmly. Maur can sense the ghast lord's undead frame is severely damaged, but if Tarrak manages to cast another inflict spell on itself, the damage will be undone.

*OOC:* Tarrak - Will save vs Maur's Hammer: 1D20+23 = [14]+23 = 37 (saves)



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Swift: smite (1/6 remaining)
> Full:
> Smite power attack vs Tarrak; silvered magic bludgeon damage: 1D20+21-4+3 = [14]+21-4+3 = 28
> 1D8+8+2+2+2+8+10 = [4]+8+2+2+2+4+10 = 32
> - BAM! (note: Maur will use Pious soul bonus to attack if Tarrak somehow avoids this)
> 
> Second attack vs Tarrak; silvered magic bludgeon damage: 1D20+21-4 = [6]+21-4 = 23
> 1D8+8+2+2+2+4 = [3]+8+2+2+2+4 = 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mini stats
> 
> 
> 
> *Current AC: 30/17/30 while immobile*
> +4 deflection against the chaotic due shield of law
> *AC 33/20/33 vs Tarrak, Crisenth, Phre and other chaotic enemies*
> 
> When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2
> 
> Smites: 1/6
> 
> *HP 36/81
> Saves: *
> +3 vs poisons, spells and spell-like abilities
> +1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
> *Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism)+3 (recitation) = *17
> Reflex*: +2+0+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *8
> Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *18*
> +3 from shield of law
> 
> *+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism and divine favor  (1 minute, 9 rounds left) and fist of the gods*
> Attack: +21/+16 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
> Damage: 1d8+8+2+2+2 (last +2 lasts 1 more rounds)
> Critical: 20/x3
> 
> *Active spells:*
> 14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
> the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
> Consecrate gives +3 to turning check
> 
> 70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
> (cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)
> 
> Shield of Law
> SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.
> 
> Divine Favor 5 rounds (1 remaining) +2 luck to attack and damage
> Recitation 7 rounds (6 rounds remaining) +3 luck to AC, to hit, to saves (this supersedes divine favor to hit)
> 
> *Turn undead*
> Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
> HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)
> 
> *Smite:* +3 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)
> 
> *Spells*
> 6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
> 2/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
> 2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
> 0/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
> 0/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)
> 
> Basic non-magic stats
> AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
> Total / Touch / Flat Footed
> AC: 24 / 13 / 24
> Initiative: 12





Spoiler: For Neurotic



For Maur's swift smite ability, I think that is his last one for the day. He used smite three times vs. the undead wolftroll, once against Phre, and now two times against Tarrak. That is assuming, of course, he doesn't get smite from another source I'm not seeing.


----------



## Knightfall

The rigor holding Wieland still finally fades, and he looks backs towards Maur and Quinn fighting the ghast lord. The young soldier knows that he was very close to death and that he owes Scarborax his life. "Best not to waste it," he mumbles. He looks at Angus. "If we survive, remind me to buy the Stump Sorcerer a drink."

He moves down the slope away from the foes that he knows are too strong for him to face with his sickle. He is glad the weapon is still in his hand. When the despair overtook him, his hand gripped so tightly around the weapon's handle that it aches. He stops near to Scarborax and can see the chromithian sorcerer is in as bad as shape as he is in.

"Thank you, I owe you my life," he says to Scarborax.

"You are welcome, young one," the small reptilian says. "But we are not out of danger yet."

Wieland nods and looks down to see his cousin lying dead by Aureus's feet. He knew she had fallen but it hadn't sunk in until just now. The young soldier tries not to let the emotion ruin him. He sees her bow, a family treasure, lying across her chest.

"Aureus, Mer's bow is magical," he says to the hutaakan rogue. "While it was enchanted to hunt vermin, it will work just as well against the blasted cultists. Use it and let's get these bastards. I need to find my crossbow." He moves with purpose down the slope and soon finds his crossbow where he dropped it when the wolftroll attacked.

Meanwhile, Ailward swings his sword again at the Confessor of Malotoch, but this time Crisenth blocks the blade using his warhammer and javelin crossed together as a makeshift shield. The man barely glances at the young cohort, as he keeps one eye on Sir Ghal.









*OOC:*


Ailward - Attack vs. Crisenth: 1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14
1D10+1 = [5]+1 = 6 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

Henry comes out of his own stupor. He watches the fight for survival against Tarrak and he knows he's out of his depth. He has the crossbow in his hand lent to him by the heroes. He had just managed to reload it before the fear took him. He searches for a target and settles on the winged ghast attacking Caerth.

He takes aim and fires, but his hands are still shaking, so the bolt only hits the edge of the stone shelf. He moves down the slope away from the fight centered around Tarrak as he begins to reload the weapon.









*OOC:*



Henry Hawtrey - +2 Heavy Crossbow vs. Phre: 1D20+14 = [3]+14 = 17 -4 = 13
1D10+2 = [8]+2 = 10 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

Both Thorvid and Bothild finally shrug of the fear caused by the mummy's despair.

The male dwarf fighter is almost glad for the paralysis it caused otherwise he would have fled the battle entirely. It would have been a great dishonor to his clan. Thorvid looks at Sir Ghal and his cohort fighting against the man with the deadly javelin. A small fire creature is also attacking the Confessor. He knows he must help try to take the man down (even with the sickness of the stench still in him), so he moves down the slope across the rough stone outcropping to get into position to help young Ailward.

He senses that Moradin is with him and he says a silent 'thank you' to the ordained champion. He swings his battleaxe, but the Confessor manages to evade the strike.

As the female dwarf fighter recovers her senses, she can see that the halfling Gala of Inanna is standing nearby and that Angus is still standing next to her. She is weak from the wounds she's been dealt and isn't sure what to do.

Elle sees that the dwarf woman is no longer paralyzed. "You're Bothild, right? I need your help. I'm out of healing potions and don't know know how many they have," Elle motions to Angus and the other heroes. "We need to look for more potions among those who have died." She pauses. "I know it seems ghoulish, but if they fall, we are lost."

The female dwarf nods. "Aye, it is practical. I will help."

"Good, go check the others over there," Elle points towards the dead soldiers near Henry.

Bothild moves down the slope and bends over to check one the fallen militia soldiers. She doesn't see any potions but she does take the woman's shortbow and arrows.

Elle doesn't find any scrolls on Syndra. She looks at the dead bard lying under Tristan's feet. The man is still paralyzed with fear. She moves next to the man and looks down at the dead woman. The bard's face is frozen in death with her eyes open. "This is taking too much time."









*OOC:*



Thorvid (male dwarf) - Attack vs. Crisenth: 1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20
1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

Sir Ghal knows he needs to take the Confessor out of the fight. He swings his blade with all his strength and the blade rips into Crisenth twice. The man is soon a bloody mess. Sir Ghal can sense he has him. One more strike will finish him.

"This... this... cannot... be," Crisenth gasps in pain.









*OOC:*



Sir Ghal - Full Attack vs. Crisenth (4 point Power Attack w/flanking): 1D20+14 = [12]+14 = 26
1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25 (two hits!)

Sir Ghal - +2 bastard sword damage with 4 point Power Attack: 1D10+12 = [2]+12 = 14
1D10+12 = [9]+12 = 21
That's some major damage!


----------



## Knightfall

Scarborax hands Lady Pendour her rapier and then takes the offered potion. He drinks it down without hesitation. All of the Stump Sorcerer's wounds heal and he feels refreshed and ready to help once more.

"Much better," he says to Lady Pendour. "Thank you, great lady. I am now in your debt."

"Let's worry about that later," the noblewoman replies.









*OOC:*



Cure Light Wounds potion for Scarborax: 1D8+5 = [7]+5 = 12


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus moves into position, placing himself in front of the Ghast Lord. He is grinning ear to ear, in an almost evil fashion. His eyes are filled with hatred and disgust for this foul despoiler, this abomination of the natural order, this, the arch enemy of his Goddess, Meilikki, this foul cur who deserves nothing less than utter destruction, and eternal damnation.



Spoiler: Combat Data



Rolz is down. I hope it's not for long. However, Coyote Code seems to be working, despite the frustrations it has given me in the past.

Angus rolled exactly what he needed to hit! YESSSS!!!!!!




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					roll.coyotecode.net
				




Angus hits for 13 points of damage!
http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=253555



*Angus says,* "Staende ye steel, ye oovergren ceckrooch. Ye've head thaese 'un coomin' fer quite a'bet. Ate stale, ye seck o' doong!"


Spoiler: Translation



"Stand ye still, ye over-grown cockroach. You've had this one coming for quite a bit. Eat steel, you sack of dung!"



And without further formality, Angus SMASHES Tarrak in the FACE with his shield! It is a mighty blow, and probably quite unexpected, given the fact that Angus is holding Azurak in his main hand. It's almost as if Angus doesn't think Tarrak is worthy of Azurak's attention. While attacking, Angus LOCKS Tarrak's gaze, smiling defiantly, sneering at Tarrak with the utmost in contempt and condescension.









*OOC:*


 Angus hit AC 28 for 13 points of damage.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus moves into position, placing himself in front of the Ghast Lord. He is grinning ear to ear, in an almost evil fashion. His eyes are filled with hatred and disgust for this foul despoiler, this abomination of the natural order, this, the arch enemy of his Goddess, Meilikki, this foul cur who deserves nothing less than utter destruction, and eternal damnation.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Combat Data
> 
> 
> 
> Rolz is down. I hope it's not for long. However, Coyote Code seems to be working, despite the frustrations it has given me in the past.
> 
> Angus rolled exactly what he needed to hit! YESSSS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoyoteCode Dice Roller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roll.coyotecode.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angus hits for 13 points of damage!
> http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=253555
> 
> 
> 
> *Angus says,* "Staende ye steel, ye oovergren ceckrooch. Ye've head thaese 'un coomin' fer quite a'bet. Ate stale, ye seck o' doong!"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Translation
> 
> 
> 
> "Stand ye still, ye over-grown cockroach. You've had this one coming for quite a bit. Eat steel, you sack of dung!"
> 
> 
> 
> And without further formality, Angus SMASHES Tarrak in the FACE with his shield! It is a mighty blow, and probably quite unexpected, given the fact that Angus is holding Azurak in his main hand. It's almost as if Angus doesn't think Tarrak is worthy of Azurak's attention. While attacking, Angus LOCKS Tarrak's gaze, smiling defiantly, sneering at Tarrak with the utmost in contempt and condescension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Angus hit AC 28 for 13 points of damage.



Tarrak's head snaps back and Angus hears the ghast lord's skull crack. But when the centaur sneers at Tarrak, the ghast says, *"Was I supposed to feel something with that blow. Pathetic."*

The boast is an obvious lie and Angus's and the others can see that for the first time, Tarrak is truly concerned that he is cornered by the three of them.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth growls dangerously as Phre unexpectedly manages to hit him with her claw. For a moment he feels a sting, as if a magical disease is trying to enter his bloodstream, but it passes quickly.

*"You will die here,"* he says with finality, deciding to end this one before moving on. His spear moves in a blurry, stabbing at the undead monstrosity once, twice. The first attack finds its way easily through the ghast's flesh, the second is a bit more clumsy.









*OOC:*


Full attack with magical spear:
1D20+15 = [15]+15 = 30
1D8+8 = [1]+8 = 9
1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
1D8+8 = [7]+8 = 15



Knightfall said:


> 5 damage to the half-orc druid.
> 
> @JustinCase:
> Is Caerth immune to magical diseases (yet)? If not, then he must also make a Fortitude saving throw or contract ghoul fever. (The save DC is 19.)




Nope, immune to poisons but not to diseases. 
Fort: 1D20+12 = [14]+12 = 26 (save)


Current stats:


Spoiler: Caerth



Non-wildshaped stats:

(includes Recitation)
AC 21
HP 53/58
Fort 12, Ref 9, Will 12
Speed 20 (medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +15/+10 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +15/+10 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +14 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 2/3





Spoiler: Screech



Paralyzed for 2 more rounds

HP: 31/32
AC 24
Fort 8, Ref 12, Will 7
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +13/+11 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth growls dangerously as Phre unexpectedly manages to hit him with her claw. For a moment he feels a sting, as if a magical disease is trying to enter his bloodstream, but it passes quickly.
> 
> *"You will die here,"* he says with finality, deciding to end this one before moving on. His spear moves in a blurry, stabbing at the undead monstrosity once, twice. The first attack finds its way easily through the ghast's flesh, the second is a bit more clumsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Full attack with magical spear:
> 1D20+15 = [15]+15 = 30
> 1D8+8 = [1]+8 = 9
> 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
> 1D8+8 = [7]+8 = 15
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, immune to poisons but not to diseases.
> Fort: 1D20+12 = [14]+12 = 26 (save)
> 
> 
> Current stats:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Caerth
> 
> 
> 
> Non-wildshaped stats:
> 
> (includes Recitation)
> AC 21
> HP 53/58
> Fort 12, Ref 9, Will 12
> Speed 20 (medium armor)
> Base attack: +6/+1
> Melee attack: +15/+10 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
> Melee attack: +15/+10 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
> Ranged attack: +14 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
> Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage
> 
> Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
> Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
> Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
> Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
> Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
> Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph
> 
> Wild Shapes 2/3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screech
> 
> 
> 
> Paralyzed for 2 more rounds
> 
> HP: 31/32
> AC 24
> Fort 8, Ref 12, Will 7
> Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
> Base attack: +5
> Melee attack: +13/+11 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
> Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
> Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
> Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
> Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
> Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel



"I've been dead for decades, druid, and have faced worse than you," she replies as she licks at the wound Caerth inflicted. "But even if I fall, it will not be the end for my soul. I have sworn myself to Malotoch, and I will be rewarded beyond the mortal realm."

Crisenth feels the magic slowing him end. The protective magic on Sir Ghal put him at a huge disadvantage and he now finds himself surrounded. Death is calling him but maybe he can take one of the others with him and break the knight's spirit. His soul belongs to Malotoch and she will reward him with undeath but not if he surrenders.

He grins at Ailward and strikes out again the young cohort but this time he can swing his warhammer twice. He great underestimates the battle sorcerer's defensive skills, as well as how hurt he is himself. His first strike comes close but the _recitation_ magic protecting Ailward saves the young cohort again. In frustration, the Confessor of Malotoch second swing is wild and undisciplined and he nearly loses his grip.

Aureus bends down over Merdith and retrieves the dead woman's bow and arrows. "I will return these to your family, if I live," she says. She lays her short sword on the woman's chest. "Hang on to this for me."

The hutaakan rogue looks up the slope and quickly decides that Caerth needs her help more than the others. She takes aim at Phre and fires a single shot, but the arrow deflects off one of the stalagmites between her and the monstrous ghast.









*OOC:*



Crisenth - Full Attack vs. Ailward: 1D20+11 = [5]+11 = 16
1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8 (misses)
Terrible rolls. Oh well, so much for Crisenth.

Aureus - Meridith's magical shortbow vs. Phre: 1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12
1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2 (miss)


----------



## Scotley

The little elemental continues to attack to the best of his limited ability. But even bolstered by the Recitation and on the flank it doesn't manage to get a hit. Its flames seem to crackle with the frustration.

OOC:
slam attack with regular and fire damage: 1D20+7 = [3]+7 = 10
1D4 = [4] = 4
1D4 = [1] = 1


----------



## Scotley

Phar's quick wits are taxed as he considers how best to turn the tide of this battle, trusty bow, a spell, the staff...Several options race through his mind before he selects one. He moves over the difficult terrain lightly and carefully until he determines the right spot and the activates the magic of the staff. The powerful magic bursts out in all directions Phar, Aureus , Henry, Lady Pendour, Scarborax, and Wieland are once more protected by the shield of law. 

OOC: Full move (15' over this terrain) up slope. Cast Shield of Law with the staff.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar's quick wits are taxed as he considers how best to turn the tide of this battle, trusty bow, a spell, the staff...Several options race through his mind before he selects one. He moves over the difficult terrain lightly and carefully until he determines the right spot and the activates the magic of the staff. The powerful magic bursts out in all directions Phar, Aureus , Henry, Lady Pendour, Scarborax, and Wieland are once more protected by the shield of law.
> 
> OOC: Full move (15' over this terrain) up slope. Cast Shield of Law with the staff.



The magic from the staff rushes out to protect Phar and six of his allies. The protections should keep them all safe from the worst the remaining cultists can inflict.

*OOC:* You can protect one more character... either Bothild (female dwarf; critically injured) or Tristan (paralyzed male human).


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak watches the trio of adventures gathered around the ghast lord careful as he incants another inflict spell to repair the damage that Angus did to him with Azurak, as well as some of the damage from the dwarf's last smite attack. *"It is not over yet!"*

Meanwhile, Phre moves blindingly fast and bites down on Caerth's shoulder with great force. She tries to rake the half-orc druids chest and face too, but Caerth manages to block her claws with his spear.









*OOC:*



Tarrak - Concentration Check (Casting Defensively [DC 19]): 1D20+14 = [12]+14 = 26 (success)
Tarrak - Spontaneously cast Inflict Critical Wounds: 4D8+9 = [8, 2, 4, 5]+9 = 28

Phre - Full Attack with Bite and Claws vs. Caerth: 1D20+16 = [9]+16 = 25
1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9 (bite hits but claw attacks miss)
Phre - Bite damage to Caerth: 1D8+9 = [5]+9 = 14
- @JustinCase, roll another Fortitude save (DC 19).


----------



## Knightfall

Lady Pendour takes at aim Phre moments after she bites Caerth and fires two arrows from Aureus's bow. The first arrow strikes the monstrous ghast in the side while the second flies high over the ghast and Caerth.

Phre is surprised by the arrow's impact, and she hisses in discomfort. Caerth can sense that one more hit will likely finish the winged ghast off.









*OOC:*



Lady Pendour - Full Attack with Aureus Bow vs. Phre: 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26
1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12 (hit and miss)
Lady Pendour - Damage vs. Phre: 1D8+2 = [2]+2 = 4


----------



## JustinCase

*OOC:*




Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, roll another Fortitude save (DC 19).




Another Fort save: 1D20+12 = [1]+12 = 13


Darn.


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> Another Fort save: 1D20+12 = [1]+12 = 13
> Darn.











*OOC:*


LOL, double strength affliction 
Shield of ALIGNMENT cannot be cast by a caster with opposing alignment. That doesn't mean the spell wouldn't work on him.







"This is only delaying the inevitable, Tarrak. Your allies will not come and save you."
Maur slams his hammer down once more. At the second swing, one of the enchantments winks out of existence along with Phar shield of law.
"Hmmm...we'll end up fighting bare-handed, eh?!"




Spoiler: Actions



Free: 5' step diagonally to the right.
Attack:
Full attack on Tarrak: 1D20+21 = [8]+21 = 29
1D8+8+2+2+2 = [4]+8+2+2+2 = 18
1D20+16 = [7]+16 = 23
1D8+8+2+2+2 = [1]+8+2+2+2 = 15
hit and miss for 18, DC 14 save or be destroyed





Spoiler: Mini stats



*Current AC: 30/17/30 while immobile*
+4 deflection against the chaotic due shield of law
*AC 33/20/33 vs Tarrak, Crisenth, Phre and other chaotic enemies*

When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2

Smites: 0/6

*HP 36/81
Saves: *
+3 vs poisons, spells and spell-like abilities
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
*Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism)+3 (recitation) = *17
Reflex*: +2+0+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *8
Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *18*
+3 from shield of law

*+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism and divine favor  (1 minute, 9 rounds left) and fist of the gods*
Attack: +21/+16 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
Damage: 1d8+8+2+2+2 (last +2 lasts 1 more rounds)
Critical: 20/x3

*Active spells:*
14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
Consecrate gives +3 to turning check

70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
(cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)

Shield of Law
SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.

Divine Favor 5 rounds (1 remaining) +2 luck to attack and damage
Recitation 7 rounds (5 rounds remaining) +3 luck to AC, to hit, to saves (this supersedes divine favor to hit)

Lesser Transformation 7 rounds (5 rounds remaining) +Str/Con, flight (good)

*Turn undead*
Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)

*Smite:* +3 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)

*Spells*
6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
2/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
0/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
0/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)

Basic non-magic stats
AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 24 / 13 / 24
Initiative: 12


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Bothild


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> LOL, double strength affliction
> Shield of ALIGNMENT cannot be cast by a caster with opposing alignment. That doesn't mean the spell wouldn't work on him.











*OOC:*


First, Phar is not a cleric; he's a wizard. Second, a _Staff of Defense_ would be a very annoying magic item if it required a cleric to activate the _Shield of Faith_, _Shield of Law_, and _Shield Other_ spells but required a wizard to activate the _Shield_ spell.

If we went by the alignment rule, then no one would have had _Shield of Law_ protecting them at the start of the fight. It wasn't Maur who used the staff to protect everyone, it was Phar. That, I'm 99% sure of. Yes, I originally thought it wouldn't work on chaotic characters and that it required multiple castings for multiple characters, which was my mistake.

I'm not saying you're wrong, but I'm going to say that we've already overruled the opposing alignment restriction for using the staff. I'll look at the section for staffs in the DMG again and see if there is something specific in the Magic Item Compedium.









			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "This is only delaying the inevitable, Tarrak. Your allies will not come and save you."
> Maur slams his hammer down once more. At the second swing, one of the enchantments winks out of existence along with Phar shield of law.
> "Hmmm...we'll end up fighting bare-handed, eh?!"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Free: 5' step diagonally to the right.
> Attack:
> Full attack on Tarrak: 1D20+21 = [8]+21 = 29
> 1D8+8+2+2+2 = [4]+8+2+2+2 = 18
> 1D20+16 = [7]+16 = 23
> 1D8+8+2+2+2 = [1]+8+2+2+2 = 15
> hit and miss for 18, DC 14 save or be destroyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mini stats
> 
> 
> 
> *Current AC: 30/17/30 while immobile*
> +4 deflection against the chaotic due shield of law
> *AC 33/20/33 vs Tarrak, Crisenth, Phre and other chaotic enemies*
> 
> When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2
> 
> Smites: 0/6
> 
> *HP 36/81
> Saves: *
> +3 vs poisons, spells and spell-like abilities
> +1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
> *Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism)+3 (recitation) = *17
> Reflex*: +2+0+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *8
> Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *18*
> +3 from shield of law
> 
> *+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism and divine favor  (1 minute, 9 rounds left) and fist of the gods*
> Attack: +21/+16 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
> Damage: 1d8+8+2+2+2 (last +2 lasts 1 more rounds)
> Critical: 20/x3
> 
> *Active spells:*
> 14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
> the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
> Consecrate gives +3 to turning check
> 
> 70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
> (cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)
> 
> Shield of Law
> SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.
> 
> Divine Favor 5 rounds (1 remaining) +2 luck to attack and damage
> Recitation 7 rounds (5 rounds remaining) +3 luck to AC, to hit, to saves (this supersedes divine favor to hit)
> 
> Lesser Transformation 7 rounds (5 rounds remaining) +Str/Con, flight (good)
> 
> *Turn undead*
> Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
> HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)
> 
> *Smite:* +3 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)
> 
> *Spells*
> 6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
> 2/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
> 2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
> 0/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
> 0/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)
> 
> Basic non-magic stats
> AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
> Total / Touch / Flat Footed
> AC: 24 / 13 / 24
> Initiative: 12



Tarrak looks at Maur with great annoyance. *"You talk a lot, champion,"* the ghast lord hisses. *"I will NEVER surrender to you and will not just stand here and let you undo my destiny... as if you could."* He looks towards Crisenth. *"I do not need the Confessor to come to my aid nor any other living being!"*

He roars. *"If you wish to drop your hammer and try to pummel me with your fists, then go ahead a try! You would be a fool to give up your little hammer there. It is the only thing that gives you any chance of truly destroying me. For if I fall by any other weapon, I will rise again to seek vengeance on you and these others!"*


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

The favored weapon of the gladiator hits the cave floor with a loud, echoing, and menacing metalic clank! Then whips into the air in the hands of a much practiced man of battle. The grim look on Quinn's face is one of deturmination and vengeful justice. The blood shed this day is on his hands as much as it is on any cult member and he is done with this fight!!!

The first pass shreds rotted flesh and bone off the ghast, though the second is avoided by Tarrak ducking at just the right moment.

ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 17;#D20 + 12;attack → 28; 0; 0(11 + 17);;( 0) the other two were _attempts_ at multi rolls. this is a hit, I think.
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 12 → 24(12 + 12) A miss, I think.
attacks were 29 and 25, forgot to add feat: wpn focus. I don't think any thing else is missing.

ScottDeWar,Jr:  2D4 + 7 → 12( (1 +4)  + 7)



Spoiler: Quinn's stat block



hitpoints: 113 [-9 *] present: 104 -33 [post 1,784]=71

Wpn:
Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1[ench]+4[str]+2[feat]
threat range: 20 [x2]

Att: +18/+13 [bab +9; str +4; chain +2; +2 luck] +1 feat
Damage: +8 [str +4; chain, feats +3]

AC: 24  10 +7 [armor] +2 [luck] +4 [deflection] +2 [dex] +2 [natural] +2 [ench]
ac check penalty: -3

cloak of resistance +1 [resistance ] superseded by shield of law
+6= +1 [cloak; +3 [moral]; +2 [luck]; +4 [resistance]
Fort: +14  6 [base] +9 +3 [con] -1 [*]
Refl: +11  3 [base] +9 +2 [dex]
Will: +11  3 [base] +9 +2 [wis]
SR: 25 vs chaotic casters and spells
***: cloudkill caused 2 con damage, also loss of 9 hit points


----------



## Neurotic

Weapon focus might just mean you hit because AC 28 -2 for flanking =26


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> The favored weapon of the gladiator hits the cave floor with a loud, echoing, and menacing metalic clank! Then whips into the air in the hands of a much practiced man of battle. The grim look on Quinn's face is one of deturmination and vengeful justice. The blood shed this day is on his hands as much as it is on any cult member and he is done with this fight!!!
> 
> The first pass shreds rotted flesh and bone off the ghast, though the second is avoided by Tarrak ducking at just the right moment.
> 
> *OOC:* ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 17;#D20 + 12;attack → 28; 0; 0(11 + 17);;( 0) the other two were _attempts_ at multi rolls. this is a hit, I think.
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 12 → 24(12 + 12) A miss, I think.
> attacks were 29 and 25, forgot to add feat: wpn focus. I don't think any thing else is missing.
> 
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  2D4 + 7 → 12( (1 +4)  + 7)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Quinn's stat block
> 
> 
> 
> hitpoints: 113 [-9 *] present: 104 -33 [post 1,784]=71
> 
> Wpn:
> Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1[ench]+4[str]+2[feat]
> threat range: 20 [x2]
> 
> Att: +18/+13 [bab +9; str +4; chain +2; +2 luck] +1 feat
> Damage: +8 [str +4; chain, feats +3]
> 
> AC: 24  10 +7 [armor] +2 [luck] +4 [deflection] +2 [dex] +2 [natural] +2 [ench]
> ac check penalty: -3
> 
> cloak of resistance +1 [resistance ] superseded by shield of law
> +6= +1 [cloak; +3 [moral]; +2 [luck]; +4 [resistance]
> Fort: +14  6 [base] +9 +3 [con] -1 [*]
> Refl: +11  3 [base] +9 +2 [dex]
> Will: +11  3 [base] +9 +2 [wis]
> SR: 25 vs chaotic casters and spells
> ***: cloudkill caused 2 con damage, also loss of 9 hit points



The spiked chain whistles over Tarrak's head with Quinn's second swing. It nearly connects with the tall ghast lord's head but Quinn's place up the slope means that Tarrak barely gets his head down in time.



Neurotic said:


> *OOC:* Weapon focus might just mean you hit because AC 28 -2 for flanking =26











*OOC:*



Since he did forget both flanking (+2) and Weapon Focus (+1) in his rolls, it would be 31 for the first roll and 27 for the second. The 31 hits but the 27 is still a miss (barely). @ScottDeWar_jr, Quinn is flanking with Angus.


----------



## Knightfall

Wieland picks us his light crossbow and reloads it. Up the slope, Henry continues to do the same with the heavy crossbow.

Ailward swings the silvered bastard sword again and says prayer to all the North Gods. The blade catches the Confessor of Malotoch in the chest and the man's eyes go wide with disbelief.

"No, not the boy," Crisenth says in shock. Then he collapses to the cave floor.

Ailward can barely believe it. Sir Ghal raises his blade in triumph and yells a war cry. The old dwarf sighs in relief.









*OOC:*



Ailward - Attack vs. Crisenth: 1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24 +2 (flanking) = 26
1D10+1 = [10]+1 = 11 (hit)


----------



## Knightfall

"I'm getting to old for this crap," Thorvid says. He looks at Sir Ghal. "Lad, I'm going to stand here for a bit and catch my breath. Young Ailward and I will make sure this bastard isn't playing possum. You should go help them," he motions to Angus, Maur, and Quinn.

Meanwhile, Bothild moves to the fallen ranger next to Henry and begins searching the fallen man for potions. She is surprised to find one on him. *"Elle! I found one!"* She yells.

*"Good, now drink it!"* The halfling Gala yells back. *"I've found two more here! Angus! I found some more potions for you! Hang on!"*

Sir Ghal nods to the elder dwarf. He moves down and across the slope to help box in the ghast lord. While he ends up standing in the depression, he is soon standing right next to Angus.

*"We have you, Tarrak! The Confessor has fallen! There is no escape!"

"You think I want to escape!"* Tarrak laughs. *"You have nothing, knight! I will show you real fear and pain!"*

Scarborax moves up the slope to stand next to Phar. "I will get you closer, wizard," the Stump Sorcerer says. "I will transpose you with that paralyzed soldier. It will move him away from danger and you should be able to protect the others with the staff. Prepare yourself." He yells to Tristan. *"Human, I will do for you what I did for Wieland! Do not resist my magic!"*

The chromithian sorcerer incants his spell and Phar and Tristan switch places in the cave. Phar find himself standing over the dead bard with Elle standing in front of him. She is holding two cure potions in her hands. Tristan is soon standing frozen in fear next to Scarborax.

"I will watch over you until the fear passes," the Stump Sorcerer says soothingly to the soldier.









*OOC:*



Thorvid doesn't act this round. Bothild finds a cure potion on Benedict (male ranger). Elle finds two cure potions on Eleanor (female bard). Sir Ghal double moves across the cave.

Scarborax casts _Benign Transposition_, again. He transposes Phar and Tristan.


----------



## Neurotic

"Sir Ghal, move others away! This one is planning something! Prepare for the dead to raise. Get everyone away! Angus, now would be time to unleash everything you have! Stop playing defense!"

Moradins champion is risking much by staying at the edge and with the spell soon to fail he keeps low to the ground. But giving combat orders...that he can do.









*OOC:*


TellerianHawke, I know you're playing it better tactically...but we have Tarrak and hitting more is preventing him from unleasing more spells. I'm afraid of some kind of rejuvenation or death explosion especially if he will simply enter the next corpse. We could use someone sundering/stealing the phylactery on his and Phre's foreheads...but I don't think Maur knows about them (he was far away when someone commented on it)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus suddenly gets an inspired look on his face, and then begins to laugh at Tarrak. He steps in close to the Ghast Lord, easily blocking his clumsy opportunity slash, as he brings Azurak to bear. It looks as if he taps Tarrak on the forehead, but the blow is much heavier than it would appear to the casual observer. Angus strikes the phylactery embedded in Tarrak's head, in an attempt to crush it.

*Angus sneers,* "Thaese es yer coom-uppance, ye wee little scrub! Ye're not aes aendesctructable aes ye thank ye err."



Spoiler: Translation



"This is your come-uppance, you wee little scrub! You're not as indesctructable as you think you are."











*OOC:*



Angus hits AC 26, for 21 pts. of sundering damage to Tarrak's phylactery.







Angus' aim is true, and the power of his blow is just enough to destroy the phylactery! The gem-like tube explodes in a flash of eerie blue light, scattering a fine, blue dust everywhere on the ground around the Ghast Lord.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus suddenly gets an inspired look on his face, and then begins to laugh at Tarrak. He steps in close to the Ghast Lord, easily blocking his clumsy opportunity slash, as he brings Azurak to bear. It looks as if he taps Tarrak on the forehead, but the blow is much heavier than it would appear to the casual observer. Angus strikes the phylactery embedded in Tarrak's head, in an attempt to crush it.
> 
> *Angus sneers,* "Thaese es yer coom-uppance, ye wee little scrub! Ye're not aes aendesctructable aes ye thank ye err."
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Translation
> 
> 
> 
> "This is your come-uppance, you wee little scrub! You're not as indesctructable as you think you are."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Angus hits AC 26, for 21 pts. of sundering damage to Tarrak's phylactery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angus' aim is true, and the power of his blow is just enough to destroy the phylactery! The gem-like tube explodes in a flash of eerie blue light, scattering a fine, blue dust everywhere on the ground around the Ghast Lord.



The miniscule gem-encrusted box of blackened hardwood and metal comes apart. A thin strip of parchment that was folded up in the box falls to the ground. Angus can see that the parchment has what looks like religious script written on it. Next to it falls the leather strap that had tied the box to the Tarrak's forehead.

The ghast lord looks at Angus and there is both anger and surprise in its eyes. *"I don't know what you were hoping to accomplish by destroying that symbol of my faith. I do not need it to cast spells. While it connected me to my goddess, it was not a box for my soul. You think me a lich? My existence goes beyond one of those undead fools. My soul belongs to the Crow Mistress!"*

He growls. *"And even if I fall, Malotoch will seek vengeance against you for destroying her reliquary. You have marked yourself for death. The Assassins of Felcry will come for you. Or perhaps one of the Hellhammer Knights."* He laughs *"I pity you. The suffering they will inflict will be well beyond anything I could ever do to you."*

He bares his teeth. *"I should kill you now. The pain will be so much less for you. But... I will not deny my goddess her vengeance."

OOC:* That is the end of Round Sixteen.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase:
The wound where Phre bit Cearth burns like it is on fire. The half-orc druid knows he's going to have to deal with it later but first he has to destroy this evil creature before she can bite him again. He drives his spear deep into the monstrous ghast's chest and it tears a hole right through to the creature's back.

Phre smiles wickedly at him. Black ichor pours from the wound and her mouth. "At least I got to taste your blood and flesh first. So sweet."

She shudders and falls to the ground in front of Caerth. Almost immediately, her form begins to deteriorate before Caerth's eyes until all there are flakes of dry decay flesh and blackened bones.


----------



## Knightfall

Screech takes to the air to land on Caerth's shoulder. The good one. He hoots twice and clacks his tongue at the pile of bones on the ground. The bird is still feeling the effects of the ghast's stench.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus is about to shoot at Phre again when she witnesses the monstrous ghast go down. She sighs in relief and turns Meridith's bow towards Tarrak. She fires two shots. The first disappears down into the crevasse. The second arrow breaks and the hutaakan rogue loses her grip on the fallen ranger's bow. It skids away from her and ends up next to the dead body of the priestess.

*"FURRRRR-BALLS!"*









*OOC:*



Aureus - Meridiths magical shortbow vs. Tarrak: 1D20+13-4 = [7]+13-4 = 16
1D20+8-4 = [1]+8-4 = 5
Aureus - Dexterity check (DC 10): 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8 (fails)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

As the others start to converge on Tarrak, the warning from cruel Justice rings in his mind, "All wh who fight against the monster, Tarrak! His blade he calls Spinereaver has a taste for human blood and you can depend on him to Not fight fair! He has no fear, no mercy! No quarter given, then no quarter taken!"

His chain continues to whips through the air with deadly intent


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> "Sir Ghal, move others away! This one is planning something! Prepare for the dead to raise. Get everyone away! Angus, now would be time to unleash everything you have! Stop playing defense!"
> 
> Moradin's champion is risking much by staying at the edge and with the spell soon to fail he keeps low to the ground. But giving combat orders...that he can do.



Sir Ghal looks back towards Ailward and then down the slope towards all the fallen soldiers. *"Ailward, Thorvid, get the fallen soldiers as far away as possible!"* He shouts. *"Elle! Save as many as you can!"*

The halfling Gala of Inanna yells back, "What do you think I'm doing? Twiddling my thumbs!"



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> As the others start to converge on Tarrak, the warning from cruel Justice rings in his mind, "All who fight against the monster, Tarrak! His blade he calls Spinereaver has a taste for human blood and you can depend on him to Not fight fair! He has no fear, no mercy! No quarter given, then no quarter taken!"
> 
> His chain continues to whips through the air with deadly intent



*"Yes, do not relent in your attacks!"* Sir Ghal agrees. *"We must finish this villain off quickly!"

"So eager to die are you, knights?"* Tarrak says to Sir Ghal and Sir Quinn. The ghast lord seems to be looking for an opening to tip the fight in his favor. *"We'll see how brave you are when I come at you with my full power!"*


----------



## Scotley

Phar can sense the final push is near. He advances toward the knot of people fighting Tarrak and once more calls upon the power of the Staff of Defense to provide a strong protection upon more of those opposed to Tarrak. Angus, Maur,  Ailward, Elle, Sir Ghal, and the small fire elemental are protected by the Shield of Law.


----------



## Scotley

The elemental follows its orders and makes its way over the battlefield to Tarrak's side where a tendril of flame slams forth from the little ball of fire, but in the face of such a foe the attack is all but hopeless. 

OOC: 
slam attack with regular and fire damage: 1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6
1D4 = [2] = 2
1D4 = [3] = 3


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar can sense the final push is near. He advances toward the knot of people fighting Tarrak and once more calls upon the power of the Staff of Defense to provide a strong protection upon more of those opposed to Tarrak. Angus, Maur,  Ailward, Elle, Sir Ghal, and the small fire elemental are protected by the Shield of Law.



*OOC:* I will update the stats for Ailward, Elle, and Sir Ghal. @Tellerian Hawke and @Neurotic, update your PCs accordingly.



Scotley said:


> The elemental follows its orders and makes its way over the battlefield to Tarrak's side where a tendril of flame slams forth from the little ball of fire, but in the face of such a foe the attack is all but hopeless.
> 
> OOC:
> slam attack with regular and fire damage: 1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6
> 1D4 = [2] = 2
> 1D4 = [3] = 3



The small elemental's fist barely taps Tarrak's armor near the ghast lord's moldering thigh.


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak turns and glares at Maur and then smiles wickedly. *"Shall you and I shall dance death in the darkness below. Follow me if you dare!"* He laughs and then takes a step over the crevasse and _*feather falls*_ (once again) down into the darkness of the deep abyss. As he falls slowly, Maur watches as he takes a vial from his belt and drinks the evil concoction down as he feather falls into the gloom of the chasm beyond the light from Phar's spell. The ghast lord's laughter echoes through the cave.

Maur can also see that the rook that had fallen into the crevasse didn't die and is currently stooped over and eating the body of the dead militia fighter.

*"NOOOOO!"* Sir Ghal yells is frustration.

"Damn it!" Aureus curses.









*OOC:*



Tarrak takes a 5-ft step, and feather falls 60 feet down into the crevasse. He takes a inflict vial from his belt (move action) and drinks it down (standard action). _Feather falling_ is not considered movement, so there isn't an AoO vs. Tarrak from Maur or Quinn.

Tarrak - Drinks vial of inflict serious wounds (CL 15): 3D8+15 = [2, 6, 3]+15 = 26


----------



## Knightfall

Lady Pendour is about to fire at the ghast lord when the undead creature steps over the edge of the crevasse and disappears from view.

"Please tell me that evil thing can't fly," she says despondently into the air. She seems unsure of what to do.

"Lady Pendour, come help me!" Elle shouts. "We need to save the others if we can!"

The noblewoman nods. "Here, you're going to need this more than me," she says to Aureus as she hands the hutaakan rogue's bow back to her. Then, she rushes up the slope to help Elle.

"What do you need me to do, Gala?"

"Hold these while I look for more," Elle hands Lady Pendour the potions she found on the dead bard. "We need to give them to Angus and the others."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus kneels down and picks up the scrap of paper that fell out of Tarrak's tube. (He does NOT read it.) He then asks Caerth to retrieve Phre's phylactery from her remains and fly it to him; he then smashes her phylactery, gets her little scrap of paper, and walks over to one of the standing torches. He then burns both pieces of paper in the flame of the torch.









*OOC:*


 Edited after DM reminded me of terrain considerations.


----------



## Scotley

Phar shouts to the others. "I can make one of you fly. Who would be best to pursue.? "


----------



## Neurotic

"I need to heal first and I can fly for several moments more." answers Maur taking out small wand.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar shouts to the others. "I can make one of you fly. Who would be best to pursue.? "





Neurotic said:


> "I need to heal first and I can fly for several moments more" answers Maur taking out small wand.



Maur quickly uses the wand on himself to undo some of the damage done by these foes. It isn't much but every little bit will help.









*OOC:*



I assume Maur's CLW wand is at CL 5, right? You can use this roll or choose to roll yourself. 
Maur - CLW wand (CL5): 1D8+5 = [2]+5 = 7


----------



## Knightfall

Ailward rallies the remaining soldiers of Carnell to gather up the dead and try to get them away from the cave. Thorvid looks down at the Confessor of Malotoch and gives him a boot in the face. Then he starts going through the man's pouch for anything that might be useful, but he is careful not to touch the man's weapons.

"Implements of evil, no doubt," the old dwarf mumbles to himself. He finds a pouch tied to the dying man's belt and cuts its off with his dagger. He shakes the pouch carefully and can hear what sounds like potion bottles clinking together inside. "Lord Maur!" He shouts. "I think this bastard has some potions on him that might be useful."

"Careful Thorvid," Ailward warns. "Those could contain vile concoctions."

Thorvid smells the pouch. "They don't smell vile."

Elle listens to the shouting and turns to yell at Aureus and Wieland. "Check that dead priestess! See if she has any healing potions on her, or anything else we can use. But don't touch her weapons."

Wieland looks towards Omen lying dead behind the palisade and then nods to Elle. He moves quickly and is soon kneeling over her dead body looking for potions. He find one pouch empty and another with an empty bottle and an unused potion in it. "There is something here," he shouts. "I'll bring it to you, Gala."


----------



## Knightfall

Meanwhile, Henry finishes reloading his crossbow and is ready to fire. Bothild drinks down the potion she found as instructed by Gala Redding and then shoulders the dead ranger. The halfling Gala rushes towards Thorvid to take possession of the potions he found and try to determine if they are useful or foul.

"If you are willing, Phar," Sir Ghal says to the paragon elf. "I will accept your offered magic but I should heal first, as well." He looks around at the remaining soldiers. "We could all use magical healing. I doubt that undead bastard is done fighting yet." He looks towards Quinn. "But perhaps you should use your magic on Sir Quinn."

He turns to Ailward. "Once you have gathered the others and many as the dead as you can, get out of here. Tarrak is too strong for you. But I will not force you to flee, but know that staying might mean your deaths. That evil creature might even kill me or Sir Quinn before this fight is over."

"I'm not going anywhere," Henry says. "But I could use some healing."

"That damn witch nearly killed me," Aureus says. "I won't last long without healing, but I'm not going to let that bastard win."

Sir Ghal walks towards Lady Pendour. "My lady, you need to go. Take one of the horses by the cave entrance and ride for Carnell. Take everyone with you that wishes to flee." He reaches out for the potions that Elle gave her. "Please, Elisabeth. I swore an oath to Peregrine protect you with my life, but I cannot do that if you are here under threat from that thing."

She nods her head and hands Sir Ghal the potions. "Very well."

"I must stay and watch over this one until the mummy's fear has left him," Scarborax insists standing next to Tristan. "And my magic isn't used up yet. But we will retreat once he is able to move. He's too heavy for me."

*"Wieland get up here!"* Sir Ghal yells. *"Go get the horses and go with Lady Pendour back to Carnell as fast as you can!"*

"I want to stay and fight," Wieland insists. "I just need healing. Well, a lot of it." The young soldier looks like he's going to topple over.

"You are now the only heir to your family's holdings," Sir Ghal counters. "If you fall, your family name will end with your death. I'm not asking you, I'm telling you. Go!"

"And you're the last or the Ebals," Wieland retorts.

"That is not entirely true," Sir Ghal replies. "But I am the Guardian of Carnell. I cannot retreat. You know that as well as I do. Now do as I say."









*OOC:*



Taking some IC liberties with the rest of the NPCs for the remainder of this round. This means that the only actions remaining are for Quinn and Angus. @Tellerian Hawke has already posted his actions, which be divided between this round and the next, as he has to wait for Caerth's next action. I will post a reply for Angus once @ScottDeWar_jr gets a chance to post his actions for Quinn for this round. It might be wise to drink a healing potion.

Elle found two CLW potions on the corpse of the dead female bard and she gave them to Lady Pendour who gave them to Sir Ghal.

The male dwarf, Thorvid, found a large pouch, filled with several potions, on Crisenth (who is dying but not dead) and Wieland found a single potion on Omen's corpse (she is very dead).

Bothild drinks the potion she found on the ranger's corpse.
Bothild - CLW potion (CL5): 1D8+5 = [1]+5 = 6
Min. healing.


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


barely better than your roll, but I'll take it.
Wand healing: 1D8+5 = [3]+5 = 8

@Knightfall you might like this one 
Where Lowenan makes an appearance


----------



## Knightfall

As Maur uses his wand to cure some of his wounds, Quinn decides that he needs to follow suit. He digs out one of his potions and downs the healing brew. It's not much but it should help.

@JustinCase:


Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus kneels down and picks up the scrap of paper that fell out of Tarrak's tube. (He does NOT read it.)
> 
> He then asks Caerth to retrieve Phre's phylactery from her remains and fly it to him.



Caerth checks the deep bite that Phre inflicted on him. Its stopped bleeding but it aches and his skin is itchy. He resists scratching at the wound. He almost doesn't hear Angus. He looks down at the destroyed ghast. He grumbles at the thought of having to carry the thing with him while wild shaped. He decides there is a faster way to get the thing down off the ledge. He kicks it off the ledge onto the the cave floor below.

The collection of decaying flesh and bones lands in a messy lump of flesh.

"Help yourself," Caerth says to Angus.



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> Angus then smashes her phylactery, gets her little scrap of paper, and walks over to one of the standing torches. He then burns both pieces of paper in the flame of the torch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Edited after DM reminded me of terrain considerations.



Angus watches as the destroyed ghast hits the cave floor. He moves to Phre and finds that the phylactery is covered in ichor. The centaur pries it off her head and finds it isn't as study as the one that Tarrak had. It is easy to break open. He glances towards the torches, but they are all doused by Maur's spell and haven't been relit. Phar's _light_ spell is illuminating the cave, but there is also the light from the burning form of Phar's summoned elemental









*OOC:*



@Tellerian Hawke, I'm going to rule that you are having Angus delay until after Caerth acts in the next round, which means your action for this round moves to the next round. Is that okay?

Angus doesn't have enough movement to pick up the scraps of paper, break open the second phylactery, and then move again towards the elemental. If Angus wants to use one of the torches it would have to be relit.

Now, @Scotley could have the fire elemental move to Angus and then the scraps of paper could be burned.


----------



## Knightfall

Eutharic finally recovers from the fear caused by the mummy's despair. The tiny demon isn't used to being that afraid, of anything. "Ugh. I hate undead," it says. It is annoyed to find itself wrapped in vines and grass. It tries to wiggle free from the half-orc druid's spell but the vines and long grass hold the quasit firmly to the ground.

Caerth note the squirming demon. "Stay put and cause no more trouble and we might consider helping your master." Caerth wild shapes back into his dire bat form, which heals some of the damage that phre did to him. The bite still aches and itches.

"Aww, you're no fun," Eutharic mocks but then a vine wraps around the tiny demon's mouth, which acts like a gag.

*OOC:* Eutharic - DC 20 Escape Artist check: 1D20+3 = [4]+3 = 7


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus takes back her bow from Lady Pendour and then picks up her sword and sheathes it. She looks back at Wieland. "If you can, come get Meridith and carry her out of here."

"I should get the horses first and bring them down here," the young soldier replies solemnly. "It will be faster than trying to carry each person up this slope."

"There might not be time to carry them all out of here," Aureus notes. "I'll help you, but I need healing too. If Tarrak comes back up out of that chasm and I'm in this state, I won't survive for long."


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

*OOC:*


okay, I am back from exhausting day of work and weekend walking.







Quinn quaffs a healing potion from his satchel and is refreshed from the healing. "Phar, if I may, I would like to have this magic upon me. Maur and I need to finish that beast off." He then starts to distribute his potions
potion 1 of 5: drank
potion 2 of 5: to Sir Ghal with the order to drink
potion 3 of 5: to Angus with the order to drink
potion 4 of 5: to Maur with the order to drink
potion 5 of 5: to himself

each will do 1d8+5 healing

"That is all I have. I was a bit pre-occoupied to be able to distribute those sooner."









*OOC:*


now my feet hurt so much that it was painful to walk ten feet and back [about 3 meters] so I am taking a nap


----------



## Scotley

Phar nods and quickly casts the spell to provide the gift of flight to Quinn. "Do be careful. I will try to support your assault with my bow from the edge."

Meanwhile, with no foes left in reach Phar directs the small fire elemental to help with burning the papers. "Should we try to add the bodies of the undead to a bonfire lest Tarrak try to animate them again?"

OOC: Fly cast on Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> okay, I am back from exhausting day of work and weekend walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn quaffs a healing potion from his satchel and is refreshed from the healing. "Phar, if I may, I would like to have this magic upon me. Maur and I need to finish that beast off."
> 
> ooc: potion 1 of 5: drank



*OOC:* Reminder to self: this is Quinn's actions for the previous round.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, with no foes left in reach Phar directs the small fire elemental to help with burning the papers. "Should we try to add the bodies of the undead to a bonfire lest Tarrak try to animate them again?"



The small elemental being shambles over next to Angus and holds out a flaming appendage so that Angus can drop the two pieces of paper into the elemental's fiery form. The elemental seems to crackle with pleasure as the paper burns.



			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> He then starts to distribute his potions "That is all I have. I was a bit pre-occupied to be able to distribute those sooner."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> potion 2 of 5: to Sir Ghal with the order to drink
> potion 3 of 5: to Angus with the order to drink
> potion 4 of 5: to Maur with the order to drink
> potion 5 of 5: to himself
> 
> each will do 1d8+5 healing











*OOC:*


To start to distributing potions to the other PCs/NPCs will take several rounds for Quinn to move and hand each character one of his potions. This will be made easier by all the characters rallying around him. It would be easiest for him to give the next potion to Maur (as a free action), as the two of them are close together.

The next closest is Sir Ghal who will double move back up the slope towards Quinn after Quinn moves down the slope (towards Phar) and drinks his second potion. Sir Ghal won't be able to drink the potion this round as there is too much distance between him and Quinn after he moved down the slope to Lady Pendour in the last round.

(Note that he already has two CLW potions that Lady Pendour handed to him [that she got from Elle], so he doesn't really need Quinn's potion. But he'll take it and use it as he hurt badly.)

Angus will have to move back towards Quinn after the fire elemental moves to him and take the potion in the next round, as he's already acted this round (the delayed action from the previous round).

Quinn can get the other potions to the other characters faster if he double moves but that will mean he will have to wait until the next round to drink his second potion.

It probably should take a lot longer to distribute the potions during combat, but I'm not worry about that. Quinn had already retrieved the potions in the previous round.








			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> now my feet hurt so much that it was painful to walk ten feet and back [about 3 meters] so I am taking a nap



*OOC:* The power of napping! Hope you feel better!



Scotley said:


> Phar nods and quickly casts the spell to provide the gift of flight to Quinn. "Do be careful. I will try to support your assault with my bow from the edge."
> 
> OOC: Fly cast on Quinn.



"I'll do the same." Aureus holds up her bow. "We need to destroy that thing quickly."









*OOC:*



Checking the movement between Phar and Quinn, the paragon elf cannot quite reach Quinn and cast fly on him since Phar must touch the target of the spell. So, what we'll do is have Phar delay until after Quinn moves to distributes his potions this round. That will let Phar move close enough to Quinn to cast _fly_ on him.

The small elemental stays on the same initiative count, however.


----------



## Knightfall

Just before Quinn hands Maur one of his potions, the ordained champion watches as Tarrak finishes feather falling to the bottom of the crevasse. After the ghast lord lands, it pulls a second vial from its belt and drains the liquid from it. Tarrak roars in satisfaction and laughs like a maniac.

Maur can also see the rook at the edge of his range of vision. The bird beast continues to eat the dead soldier.









*OOC:*



Tarrak uses second _inflict_ vial.
Tarrak - Drinks vial of inflict serious wounds (CL 15): 3D8+15 = [5, 2, 4]+15 = 26


----------



## Knightfall

Lady Pendour bends down and gently picks up the dead woman at her feet. He cradles the slain bard in her arms and carries the woman up the slope as far as she can.


----------



## Knightfall

Up on the ledge, Galzadar finally shrugs off the the fear of mummy's despair. He can feel the vines and tall weeds wrapped around him and somewhere deep inside, he is content to lay still. But his curse doesn't allow him to do so. He can hear her whispering to him. He screams and tries to free himself from Caerth's spell, but his strength and agility fail him. He is happy when the vines tighten their grip.

_'Try again, wizard,'_ an evil voice echoes in his mind. _'I command you to stand. You must fight. Kill them all.'_

"Why can't you just leave me alone and let me die in peace," he says.

Caerth looks at the wizard and isn't sure if the man is trying to talk to him or if he's just gone crazy.

Eutharic tries to say something to its master but the vine wrapped around the tiny demon's mouth prevents it from speaking.









*OOC:*



Galzadar - Escape Artist check (DC 20): 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9 (fails)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

*OOC:*



Quinn can get the other potions to the other characters faster if he double moves but that will mean he will have to wait until the next round to drink his second potion.

let's do that, then!


----------



## Neurotic

Maur looks down toward the ghast and dives headfirst toward him. Arresting the fall next to the ghast lord and trapping him between himself and the wall, he expends one of the remaining spells of little use, namely one for animating the rope which he prepared in case they needed quick climbing.

The hammer shines once again as Moradins Fist empowers it once again.
"You said you will not surrender, Tarrak, that makes this easier. Not that you deserve any mercy."

Without the freedom to maneuver, Tarrak cannot avoid the solid thump of the enchanted hammer. The strike undoes some of the healing Tarrak did, but not enough. Still, Maur is not alone.

"I can do this all day, can you? How many spells do you still have?"



Spoiler: Actions



Swift: Fist of the gods, animate rope for +2 to damage
Move: 60' down 




Standard:
Attack vs Tarrak; damage: 1D20+21 = [13]+21 = 34; 1D8+17 = [3]+17 = 20





Spoiler: Mini stats



*Current AC: 30/17/30 while immobile*
+4 deflection against the chaotic due shield of law
*AC 33/20/33 vs Tarrak, Crisenth, Phre and other chaotic enemies*

When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2

Smites: 0/6

*HP 44/81
Saves: *
+3 vs poisons, spells, and spell-like abilities
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
*Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism)+3 (recitation) = *17
Reflex*: +2+0+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *8
Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *18*
+3 from shield of law

*+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism and divine favor  (1 minute, 5 rounds left) and fist of the gods (*
Attack: +21/+16 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
Damage: 1d8+8+2 (heroism)+3 (holy warrior) +2 (divine favor 0/10 rounds, expires) +2 (fist of the gods+2 lasts 4 out of 4 rounds )
Critical: 20/x3

*Active spells:*
14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
Consecrate gives +3 to turning check

70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
(cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)

Shield of Law
SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.

Divine Favor 10 rounds (0 remaining) +2 luck to attack and damage
Fist of the Gods 4 rounds (4 remaining) +2 untyped to damage
Recitation 7 rounds (2 rounds remaining) +3 luck to AC, to hit, to saves (this supersedes divine favor to hit)

Lesser Transformation 7 rounds (3 rounds remaining) +Str/Con, flight (good)

*Turn undead*
Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)

*Smite:* +1 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)

*Spells*
6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
1/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
0/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
0/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)

Basic non-magic stats
AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 24 / 13 / 24
Initiative: 12











*OOC:*


Looking back for the round in which I cast divine favor and the transformation...aaand divine favor expires. Fist of gods expires, but I renew it this round, recitation lasts 2 more rounds (cast in R13, lasts 7 rounds)


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur looks down toward the ghast and dives headfirst toward him. Arresting the fall next to the ghast lord and trapping him between himself and the wall, he expends one of the remaining spells of little use, namely one for animating the rope which he prepared in case they needed quick climbing.
> 
> The hammer shines once again as Moradins Fist empowers it once again.
> "You said you will not surrender, Tarrak, that makes this easier. Not that you deserve any mercy."



*"Mercy is for fools, not gods,"* Tarrak snaps back. *"And, you are not a god but I soon will be."*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Without the freedom to maneuver, Tarrak cannot avoid the solid thump of the enchanted hammer. The strike undoes some of the healing Tarrak did, but not enough. Still, Maur is not alone.
> 
> "I can do this all day, can you? How many spells do you still have?"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Swift: Fist of the gods, animate rope for +2 to damage
> Move: 60' down View attachment 143403
> 
> Standard:
> Attack vs Tarrak; damage: 1D20+21 = [13]+21 = 34; 1D8+17 = [3]+17 = 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mini stats
> 
> 
> 
> *Current AC: 30/17/30 while immobile*
> +4 deflection against the chaotic due shield of law
> *AC 33/20/33 vs Tarrak, Crisenth, Phre and other chaotic enemies*
> 
> When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2
> 
> Smites: 0/6
> 
> *HP 44/81
> Saves: *
> +3 vs poisons, spells, and spell-like abilities
> +1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
> *Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism)+3 (recitation) = *17
> Reflex*: +2+0+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *8
> Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *18*
> +3 from shield of law
> 
> *+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism and divine favor  (1 minute, 5 rounds left) and fist of the gods (*
> Attack: +21/+16 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
> Damage: 1d8+8+2 (heroism)+3 (holy warrior) +2 (divine favor 0/10 rounds, expires) +2 (fist of the gods+2 lasts 4 out of 4 rounds )
> Critical: 20/x3
> 
> *Active spells:*
> 14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
> the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
> Consecrate gives +3 to turning check
> 
> 70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
> (cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)
> 
> Shield of Law
> SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.
> 
> Divine Favor 10 rounds (0 remaining) +2 luck to attack and damage
> Fist of the Gods 4 rounds (4 remaining) +2 untyped to damage
> Recitation 7 rounds (2 rounds remaining) +3 luck to AC, to hit, to saves (this supersedes divine favor to hit)
> 
> Lesser Transformation 7 rounds (3 rounds remaining) +Str/Con, flight (good)
> 
> *Turn undead*
> Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
> HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)
> 
> *Smite:* +1 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)
> 
> *Spells*
> 6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
> 1/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
> 2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
> 0/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
> 0/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)
> 
> Basic non-magic stats
> AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
> Total / Touch / Flat Footed
> AC: 24 / 13 / 24
> Initiative: 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Looking back for the round in which I cast divine favor and the transformation...aaand divine favor expires. Fist of gods expires, but I renew it this round, recitation lasts 2 more rounds (cast in R13, lasts 7 rounds)



Tarrak smiles smugly at Maur. *"Why would I tell you how much magic I have left."*









*OOC:*



Tarrak - Will save vs Maur's Hammer: 1D20+23 = [10]+23 = 33 (saves)

Wouldn't the damage be 1d8+15 if divine favor has expired? I'm confused by this line in your mini stats:


Spoiler



Damage: 1d8+8+2 (heroism)+3 (holy warrior) +2 (divine favor 0/10 rounds, expires) +2 (fist of the gods+2 lasts 4 out of 4 rounds )


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Tarrak - Will save vs Maur's Hammer: 1D20+23 = [10]+23 = 33 (saves)
> 
> Wouldn't the damage be 1d8+15 if divine favor has expired? I'm confused by this line in your mini stats:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Damage: 1d8+8+2 (heroism)+3 (holy warrior) +2 (divine favor 0/10 rounds, expires) +2 (fist of the gods+2 lasts 4 out of 4 rounds )











*OOC:*


It expired this round. I think I can use it in the last round of its duration and then it expires at the end of the round? It is cast in 8th, now is 18th round,  duration is 1 minute. The expiry is important if Tarrak (or something) provokes 







Maur scoffs at the ghast.
"Why would you indeed. Didn't they teach about rhetorical questions in between eating sapients? Or is your god only now learning a language without caws in it? In case you cannot tell, those too are rhetorical. No wonder you couldn't come up with a better plan than a head on attack."


----------



## Knightfall

Wieland moves up the slope but stops near his cousin's body. He gathers her up in his arms after slinging her bow over his torso.

Ailward looks down at the dead body of the militia soldier and he shakes his head. "There is no I can lift him in his armor. I'm not that strong." He looks up the slope to Thorvid. "Can you life him?"

"Aye, I will try lad," Thorvid replies.

"Go get Temperance," Elle says to Ailward. "She isn't dead and we need to try to save her."

The young battle sorcerer nods and moves down the slope to the comatose halfling. He gathers her up in his arms. "I've got you."

Henry moves up the slope to stand next to Sir Ghal. "If you can spare one of those, I could really use some healing."

"Take them both," Sir Ghal insists as her passes the two potions to the roguish man.

Henry takes the two potions and drinks one of them down.

Sir Ghal moves up the slope and takes the offered potion from Quinn. "Thank you, Sir Quinn," he says. "Let's hope we won't need more."

Bothild moves up the slope as far as she can while carrying the dead ranger. She has slung the man over her shoulder and weight slows her down.

Thorvid moves down the slope towards Elle and hands her the large pouch containing the potions he found on the dead Confessor. He then moves across the slope to the dead form of a militia soldier that he knows is named Logan.

Elle looks through the bag of potions and notes the symbol of Malotoch on the bottles. She opens one of them and smells the contents carefully. "I think its a healing potion, but I'm not completely sure." She moves down the slope to stand next to Phar and holds out the potion to the elf paragon wizard. "Mister Phar, can you identify these potions?"

Scarborax stands patiently until Tristan finally shakes off the fear caused by the mummy.

"By the gods, that was terrible," Tristan says.

"Sir Ghal wants us to retreat," Scarborax says. "Go, but take one of the fallen with you. I would do the same, but I would never be able to lift any of them." The Stump Sorcerer points to the fallen soldier in front of them. "Start with him."

Tristan nods. He moves up the slope and picks up the fallen soldier and slings the body over his shoulder. "This is going to take time. Where's the ghast lord?"

"He jumped into the crevasse, so we have time. Lord Maur has flown down to deal with that horrible thing. Now come! As fast as you can!" The small chromithian sorcerer runs up the slope.









*OOC:*



Two potions of cure light wounds... one for Henry and one for Sir Ghal: 1D8+5 = [5]+5 = 10
1D8+5 = [6]+5 = 11

Scarborax delays until the end of the round and then runs up the slope until he is just past the dying form of Crisenth.

*That is the end of the round.*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus takes the offered potion and drinks it; the concoction is quite refreshing!









*OOC:*



Angus is healed for 13 pts.







Angus delays his move action, as he looks around and realizes there's nothing he can do to Tarrak.

*Angus says, to anyone nearby:* "Lood meh epp, I kin carrae' at laest thrae, daed er aelive. Ah' cannae' fly, so th' laest a'can doo aes help ye out wit'tha carrayin'."



Spoiler: Translation



"Load me up, I can carry at least three, dead or alive. I can't fly, so the least I can do is help you out with the carrying."


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus takes the offered potion and drinks it; the concoction is quite refreshing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Angus is healed for 13 pts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angus delays his move action, as he looks around and realizes there's nothing he can do to Tarrak.
> 
> *Angus says, to anyone nearby:* "Lood meh epp, I kin carrae' at laest thrae, daed er aelive. Ah' cannae' fly, so th' laest a'can doo aes help ye out wit'tha carrayin'."
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Translation
> 
> 
> 
> "Load me up, I can carry at least three, dead or alive. I can't fly, so the least I can do is help you out with the carrying."



*OOC:* If you're going to have Angus delay, then he will have to also wait to drink the potion until after he moves. The result is still the same. How much weight can Angus carry and still move at his normal speed. Ailward, Bothild, and Lady Pendour will be able to move to Angus and "load him up" this round. This will delay Angus's actions until after Bothild's action, which will put him back to 4 for the initiative order.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: Angus' Carry Stats


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase:
Caerth pushes off the ledge with his dire bat wings flapping. He wings his way over to where Phar is standing and lands next to the paragon elf wizard. He shifts back into his natural form and gives the scroll case to Phar. "Here are the scrolls the elf had on him. I cannot use them. And here is his spell component pouch."

Screech wings down with the half-orc druid and lands on Caerth's arm. The owl hoots once.

"I have _entangled_ Galzadar and his demon familiar," Caerth adds. "Let's hope that keeps them pinned down until Tarrak has fallen. Then we can decide what to do about his curse, if true."









*OOC:*



@Scotley, a quick reminder that Galzadar's scroll case contains three scrolls in it: arcane scroll (_charm monster_, _ethereal jaunt_ – CL13); arcane scroll (_cloudkill_, _magic jar_ – CL9); arcane scroll (_magic circle against chaos_, _rage_, lesser globe of invulnerability – CL7); arcane scroll of _false life_ (CL 4)

Galzadar was only able to cast the _cloudkill_ spell of the second scroll and the _lesser globe of invulnerability_ off the third scroll before Caerth grappled and then entangled him. These scrolls don't need to be identified since the catfolk scribe, Gangrell, was able to provide the PCs with the details on them back in Carnell, as they are the scrolls that were missing from the vault in Pendour Manor.

If Phar wishes to try to cast either of the spells from the first scroll, he has to make a DC 14 caster level check (as per p. 238 of the DMG).


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus rushes up the slope and begins digging something out of her pack. "I have my rope of climbing," she says to Sir Ghal and Henry. "It should get you down there."

"I think I'll stay up here," Henry says holding up the crossbow. "If we can get some light down there, I'll be able to shoot that thing from up here."


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Sooooooo, was it my turn? I forgot. if so, Quinn will drink the potion then fly down to hover 10 feet above and attack with the chain next turn

if it is my turn, potion of healing:
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D8 + 5 → 13(8 + 5)


----------



## Scotley

The little elemental moves over to the edge of the cliff at Phar's direction, perhaps his natural flames can provide some illumination to the battle below. 

Meanwhile, Phar waits for Quinn and casts his spell. That accomplished. He casts a spell upon himself to increase his already impressive dexterity in hopes of getting a hit on the foe. He once more takes up his bow and moves to the edge where he starts to line up a shot on Tarrak. 

OOC: Cast Cat's Grace upon himself and move to get a shot next round.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> The little elemental moves over to the edge of the cliff at Phar's direction, perhaps his natural flames can provide some illumination to the battle below.



The living flame crackles its way over the the edge of the crevasse and plops down to act a torch for the adventurers and soldiers. It's flaming body better than any torch. The light illuminates much of the crevasse but the very bottom of the deep fissure is still cloaked in shadow.

Tarrak prays to his goddess for the darkness to expand around him and to hurt the dwarf who has defied his will. He pulls out a dollop of pitch and rubs it on the end of Spinereaver. Tiny needles in the blackened soot hiss as they touch the blade and a wave deadly magical darkness expands out from Spinereaver. The unholy darkness threatens to tears into Maur but the magical protection of _shield of law_ prevents the unholy darkness from hurting the ordained champion. The darkness does pushes away the light cast by the fire elemental.









*OOC:*


I'm not going to make you roll a balance check for the elemental. 

A torch normally sheds bright light in a 20-ft radius (and up to 40 ft. shadowy) but I did find that, for 5E, it says a fire elemental sheds bright light in a 30-ft. radius (and up to 60 ft. shadowy), so I'm going to go with that for the light from the elemental unless I find an official rules for v.3.5.

Tarrak - Casts Defensively (DC 19): 1D20+14 = [18]+14 = 32 (success)
Tarrak casts _damning darkness_ (Lords of Madness, p. 210). It is like the darkness spell except that all nonevil creatures take unholy damage with its 20-ft. radius. Good creatures take 2d6 points of unholy damage while creatures that are neither good nor evil take 1d6 points of unholy damage.

*There is no saving throw but Spell Resistance applies. (The updated v.3.5 of the spell in Lords of Madness does allow for SR.)*

Damage this round:
Damning Darkness unholy damage for Round 19 vs. Good and Neutral characters: 2D6 = [3, 3] = 6
1D6 = [2] = 2

Those within the _damning darkness_ gain concealment, so there is a 20% miss chance even for those with darkvision and low-light vision (including Tarrak).








ScottDeWar_jr said:


> ooc: Sooooooo, was it my turn? I forgot. if so, Quinn will drink the potion then fly down to hover 10 feet above and attack with the chain next turn
> 
> if it is my turn, potion of healing:
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D8 + 5 → 13(8 + 5)



As Quinn descends down into the crevasse, the light shed from the fire elemental stops suddenly and Quinn is hits with a wave of unholy energy as he passes into the damning darkness, but the _shield of law_ cast form the staff protects him from the unholy energy.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Phar waits for Quinn and casts his spell. That accomplished. He casts a spell upon himself to increase his already impressive dexterity in hopes of getting a hit on the foe. He once more takes up his bow and moves to the edge where he starts to line up a shot on Tarrak.
> 
> OOC: Cast Cat's Grace upon himself and move to get a shot next round.



Phar moves to a safe spot above the fight in crevasse and looks over the edge. The light from the fire elemental should allow him to see Maur and Tarrak clearly but there is a magical darkness that makes the very bottom of the crevasse inky, even to the paragon elf's eyes. The ghast lord has encased himself in magical darkness.


----------



## Knightfall

Meanwhile, Lady Pendour steps over towards Angus and lays Eleanor on Angus's back gently. The Harqualian centaur can see tears in the noblewoman's eyes. She truly cares about her people.


----------



## Knightfall

Up on the ledge, Galzadar ignore the demonic voice in his head and just lies still, content. _'No more, let me die in peace,'_ he thinks. He closes his eyes but them his body begins to spasm.

_*'You will not defy my will, elf!'*_ The voice bellows in his head. _*'Here is your punishment!'*_

Eutharic watches helplessly, with his one unentangled eye, as Malotoch punishes its master. Fire as black as the lowest depth of the Abyss pours from the elf's eyes, mouth, nose, and ears. Galzadar screams in agony as the crow demoness enacts her vengeance on the elf wizard for his defiance.

The cursed elf's voice rises high above the cave for all too hear. The flames rip through the elf's body and singes the vines and mushrooms entangling Galzadar.

Deep down in the crevasse, Tarrak hears the elf's pain and chuckles at Maur. *"Such is the fate all those who defy Malotoch."*









*OOC:*



Galzadar the Fallen - Fortitude save (DC 19): 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12 (fails)
Vile damage to Galzadar: 2D6 = [3, 1] = 4
Galzadar is stunned for 1d4+1 rounds: 1D4+1 = [4]+1 = 5



Spoiler: Abyssal Obedience



*Abyssal Obedience (Su)* Since Galzadar the Fallen’s will is not his own, he cannot disobey a command from any winged demon or intelligent undead creature (in service to Malotoch) that has more HD than him without risking damage to his body. If he ever tries to disobey, he must make a Fortitude saving throw equal to 10 + half his HD + his Intelligence modifier (currently DC 19). On a failed save, he takes 2d6 vile damage and is stunned for 1d4+1 rounds. Even if he makes this save, he takes half damage and is stunned for one round.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

While he is being loaded, Angus says a prayer for the fallen, the wounded, and even for the Elf in pain from his self-inflicted treachery. He prays that Maur's next hammer strike will be true, guided by both Moradin AND Meilikki, and that it will DESTROY the Ghast Lord once and for all. Angus's soul is SO WEARY from the pain that he's seen inflicted today.

*Angus prays,* "Set things right; extinguish the power of evil, and drive its influence far from here. The defilement has gone too far,"


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Bad rolls, but 1 is still a hit I think. So, Save or Die again 

"You're so sure you're getting back, Tarrak. You already came back as a stinky abomination. Why do you think you get another chance!? Now DIE already!"

The son of the earth is not bothered by the darkness, even a supernatural one like this one. His swings are on target, first one blocked by that terrible blade, but the other grazing the shoulder of the undead lord.



Spoiler: Actions



First attack vs Tarrak: 1D20+21 = [4]+21 = 25
1D8+15 = [3]+15 = 18
1D100 = [39] = 39

Second attack vs Tarrak; silvered magic bludgeon damage: 1D20+16 = [12]+16 = 28
1D8+15 = [2]+15 = 17
1D100 = [52] = 52





Spoiler: Mini stats



*Current AC: 30/17/30 while immobile*
+4 deflection against the chaotic due shield of law
*AC 33/20/33 vs Tarrak, Crisenth, Phre and other chaotic enemies*

When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2

Smites: 0/6

*HP 44/81
Saves: *
+3 vs poisons, spells, and spell-like abilities
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
*Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism)+3 (recitation) = *17
Reflex*: +2+0+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *8
Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *18*
+3 from shield of law

*+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism and fist of the gods (*
Attack: +21/+16 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
Damage: 1d8+8+2 (heroism)+3 (holy warrior) +2 (fist of the gods+2 lasts 3 out of 4 rounds )
Critical: 20/x3

*Active spells:*
14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
Consecrate gives +3 to turning check

70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
(cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)

Shield of Law
SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.

Fist of the Gods 4 rounds (3 remaining) +2 untyped to damage
Recitation 7 rounds (1 round remaining) +3 luck to AC, to hit, to saves (this supersedes divine favor to hit)

Lesser Transformation 7 rounds (2 rounds remaining) +Str/Con, flight (good)

*Turn undead*
Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)

*Smite:* +1 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)

*Spells*
6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
1/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
0/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
0/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)

Basic non-magic stats
AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 24 / 13 / 24
Initiative: 12


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> OOC: Bad rolls, but 1 is still a hit I think. So, Save or Die again
> 
> "You're so sure you're getting back, Tarrak. You already came back as a stinky abomination. Why do you think you get another chance!? Now DIE already!"
> 
> The son of the earth is not bothered by the darkness, even a supernatural one like this one. His swings are on target, first one barely edges past that terrible blade, and the other grazing the shoulder of the undead lord as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> First attack vs Tarrak: 1D20+21 = [4]+21 = 25
> 1D8+15 = [3]+15 = 18
> 1D100 = [39] = 39
> 
> Second attack vs Tarrak; silvered magic bludgeon damage: 1D20+16 = [12]+16 = 28
> 1D8+15 = [2]+15 = 17
> 1D100 = [52] = 52



Maur is surprised that his first swing manages to slip past Tarrak's blade and hit the ghast lord firmly into its side. It seems some of the undead's defenses have dropped. His second swing clips Tarrak's shoulders and with two strikes, the ordained champion undoes most of the infliction from the vials the ghast lord drank.









*OOC:*


Actually, both of those attacks hit. When Angus destroyed the custom magical phylactery, Tarrak's AC dropped... significantly. I probably should have had it have more hit points than I gave it but the decision was made and Tarrak's AC is now 25.

I'll roll the Will saves on the OOC thread.


----------



## Knightfall

Wieland rushes up the slope as fast as he can while cradling his fallen cousin. It takes all his strength for him to move while carrying her and once he reaches Angus, he is breathing heavily and falls to his knees. "I have no more strength left."

Ailward moves around to the front of Angus and hands the centaur the unmoving form of the comatose halfling warrior, Temperance. Her eyes are closed but she is still breathing. The overwhelming fear she experienced has sent her into a deep slumber. "Her wounds are to her mind not her physical being," the young battle sorcerer says.

Henry moves carefully to a spot at the edge of the crevasse where there isn't a risk of falling into the chasm. He peers down into the gloom but he cannot see anything beyond the edge of the shadowy light. "I can't see anything," he says. "Where are they?"









*OOC:*



Wieland is now considered fatigued. He's having a rough day.


----------



## Knightfall

Thorvid picks up the fallen soldier and manges to stumble down the slope to Angus and lay the man across the centaur's back. The weight is starting to make the four-legged ranger's body ache. Bothild moves up the slope and lays the slain form of Benedict over top of the body of fallen ranger's dead wife. The married couple is soon locked in an embrace of death.

Elle casts her last orison on Angus. One of his scrapes heals and she nods to him. "That's the last of my magic. Please be as gentle with Temperance. If we can get her back to Carnell, Aeron might be able to help her once he's returned."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> While he is being loaded, Angus says a prayer for the fallen, the wounded, and even for the Elf in pain from his self-inflicted treachery. He prays that Maur's next hammer strike will be true, guided by both Moradin AND Meilikki, and that it will DESTROY the Ghast Lord once and for all. Angus's soul is SO WEARY from the pain that he's seen inflicted today.
> 
> *Angus prays,* "Set things right; extinguish the power of evil, and drive its influence far from here. The defilement has gone too far,"



As Angus prays, Sir Ghal takes Meridith from Wieland and slings the dead woman's body over Angus. "I don't think we should risk any more," he says to the centaur once the ranger finishes his prayer. He looks at Lady Pendour. "We need you to take the lady out of here. Get her to the horses at the edge of the cave."

The knight looks at Lady Pendour and then offers her a step up on to Angus's back. She nods and is stood straddled over the front of the centaur's back near his neck. Angus can hold no more without the risk of his legs buckling. He won't be able to move his full movement with so much weight piled onto him, but he should be able to make it to the edge of the cave without succumbing to exhaustion.









*OOC:*


Elle spontaneously casts cure minor wounds on Angus, which gives him back one more hit point.

I'm going to say Angus is carrying a Medium Load (speed reduced by 10 ft.), although it probably should be more with Lady Pendour riding him, three bodies slung on his back behind her, and Temperance in his arms.  Angus hast be careful moving up the slope so that none of the bodies fall off. So, at most, he should make a double move.

However, with a DC 10 Balance check, Angus can run up the slope and not lose any of the dead off of his back.


----------



## Knightfall

Tristan moves up the slope with the fallen soldier in his arms. He isn't fast enough to get to Angus before the Harqualian centaur moves up the slope with several of the dead and Lady Pendour riding on his back.

Scarborax heads for the cave entrance and he is soon at the end of the slope and dashing towards the horses on his quick reptilian legs. The horses not bred for war are nervous. The battle has upset them. The Stump Sorcerer moves to Lady Pendour's warhorse and prepares it for the noblewoman.

"Your lady will be here soon," he says to the beast soothingly. "She will ride the wind with you."

*OOC: That is the end of Round Nineteen.*


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth takes a step towards the edge where Tarrak and Maur just went down, and the half-orc starts casting another spell. Muttering a few words in Sylvan, the druid traces a circle in the grovely floor before dropping a bit of guano in the middle.

A fine mist starts forming over the crevasse, which slowly starts taking the shape of a lot of busily flying bats...

Screech hoots and takes off from Caerth's shoulder, circling over the fissure to see what's going on below.









*OOC:*


5-foot step, then cast Summon Swarm. I summon a swarm of bats, which takes my whole round. (Unfortunately the swarm does not benefit from the Augmented Natures Allies racial substitution feature, because that explicitly only effects Summon Natures Ally spells.)

As soon as they form, they will attack Tarrak. Yes they will take that 1d6 damage from the Damning Darkness, but they have Blindsense and ignore concealment.

A Fort roll against the stench from Tarrak: 1D20+3 = [8]+3 = 11 

Stats:


Spoiler: Caerth



Non-wildshaped stats:

(includes Recitation)

Ghoul Fever (Su): Disease—bite, Fortitude DC 12, incubation period 1 day, damage 1d3 Con and 1d3 Dex.

AC 21
HP 48/58
Fort 12, Ref 9, Will 12
Speed 20 (medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +15/+10 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +15/+10 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +14 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 1/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 31/32
AC 24
Fort 8, Ref 12, Will 7
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +13/+11 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel





Spoiler: Swarm



Bat Swarm
Size/Type:    Diminutive Animal (Swarm)
Hit Dice:    3d8 (13 hp)
Initiative:    +2
Speed:    5 ft. (1 square), fly 40 ft. (good)
Armor Class:    16 (+4 size, +2 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple:    +2/—
Attack:    Swarm (1d6)
Full Attack:    Swarm (1d6)
Space/Reach:    10 ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks:    Distraction, wounding
Special Qualities:    Blindsense 20 ft., immune to weapon damage, low-light vision, swarm traits
Saves:    Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +3
Abilities:    Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 4
Skills:    Listen +11, Spot +11
Feats:    Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Environment:    Temperate deserts
Organization:    Solitary, flight (2-4 swarms), or colony (11-20 swarms)
Challenge Rating:    2
Treasure:    None
Alignment:    Always neutral
Advancement:    None
Level Adjustment:    —
A bat swarm is nocturnal, and is never found aboveground in daylight.

Combat
A bat swarm seeks to surround and attack any warm-blooded prey it encounters. The swarm deals 1d6 points of damage to any creature whose space it occupies at the end of its move.

Distraction (Ex)
Any _living _creature that begins its turn with a swarm in its space must succeed on a DC 11 Fortitude save or be nauseated for 1 round. The save DC is Constitution-based.

Wounding (Ex)
Any _living _creature damaged by a bat swarm continues to bleed, losing 1 hit point per round thereafter. Multiple wounds do not result in cumulative bleeding loss. The bleeding can be stopped by a DC 10 Heal check or the application of a cure spell or some other healing magic.

Blindsense (Ex)
A bat swarm notices and locates creatures within 20 feet. Opponents still have total concealment against the bat swarm (but swarm attacks ignore concealment).

Skills
A bat swarm has a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks. These bonuses are lost if its blindsense is negated.
[/swarm]


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus moves up the slope and activates her rope of climbing. It snakes around the nearest stalagmite and knots itself for easier climbing. The other end snakes its way over the edge of the crevasse and down 40 more feet.

"It won't get you all the way down, but it will get you part of the way down," she says to Sir Ghal.

"It will have to do," Sir Ghal replies.


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak produces a miniature skull made of granite and incants another prayer to Malotoch. A momentary flash engulfs the ghast lord and through Tarrak's visible flesh the evil creature's skeleton becomes visible. Tarrak's bones glow a foggy gray, thickening with eldritch power, and then the darkness engulfs Tarrak again.

Maur and Quinn can hear the beating of wings as the rook uses the darkness to its advantage to try to fly up out of the crevasse.









*OOC:*



Tarrak - Casts Defensively (DC 17): 1D20+14 = [14]+14 = 28 (success)
Tarrak casts _stone bones_. His AC is now 28 again.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Free action: speach

"Sir Ghal, the rook is still alive, it is flying around! warn others!" Since the human has no way to see in the dark his first thought to go after the rook is not followed, but instead he follows through resolutely towards Tarrak, attacking with his chain where he thinks the ghoul ghast is

miss chance: 20 %
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D100 → 7373

Attack vs ac 28:
+14+2[recitation] [if more, please add to the roll results. I can't find any notes saying what is active.
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 16 → 24(8 + 16) miss


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


My mini stats have a list of effects affecting Maur, some of which affect the group. You can help yourself with that...but it isn'ta compleze list if you have something(like fly) that doesn't affect Maur


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

*OOC:*


i was just hoping for at least 1 hit, but not this time






The second roll was a 19, but the post is missing.


----------



## Scotley

OOC:
arrow attacks and damage: 1D20+11 = [5]+11 = 16
1D8+2 = [2]+2 = 4

arrow attack and damage: 1D20+11 = [4]+11 = 15
1D8+2 = [7]+2 = 9


Taking up his bow once more, Phar fires a brace of arrows over the edge at the Ghast lord, but even with his magically enhanced grace the shots are well wide of the mark.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Free action: speach
> 
> "Sir Ghal, the rook is still alive, it is flying around! warn others!" Since the human has no way to see in the dark his first thought to go after the rook is not followed, but instead he follows through resolutely towards Tarrak, attacking with his chain where he thinks the ghoul ghast is



Quinn's spiked chain lashes out twice. The first strike looks like is going to hit at first but the ghast lord sidesteps the weapon strike in the magical darkness and the chain lashes against the the top of the stalagmite next to Tarrak. Quinn tries to right himself in the air as he lashes out with the chain a second time but the weapon only whooshes over Tarrak and Maur's heads.



Scotley said:


> Taking up his bow once more, Phar fires a brace of arrows over the edge at the Ghast lord, but even with his magically enhanced grace the shots are well wide of the mark.



Firing down into the darkness, Phar can't see the ghast lord properly through the magical darkness. It even affects him with his low-light vision. The two arrows disappear into the gloom below and the paragon elf can't tell where the shots hit, but he knows the arrows didn't hit the ghast lord or the wizard's allies.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur attacks, commiting full to the offensive. While new stone bones resist the second blow, first is heavy enough to penetrate even that extra layer.

"You seem to unlive in optimistic world where you walk out of here. Good luck."
"Archers, concentrate on interrupting his spells, wait for him. It may just tip the scales if you break one of his spells!"



Spoiler: Actions



Full attack vs Tarrak: 1D20+21 = [8]+21 = 29
1D8+15 = [4]+15 = 19
1D20+16 = [10]+16 = 26
1D8+15 = [2]+15 = 17
1D100 = [27] = 27
1D100 = [89] = 89





Spoiler: Mini stats



*AC 33/20/33 vs Tarrak, Crisenth, Phre and other chaotic enemies
Current AC: 30/17/30 while immobile*
+4 deflection against the chaotic due shield of law
*AC 33/20/33 vs Tarrak, Crisenth, Phre and other chaotic enemies*

When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2

Smites: 0/6

*HP 44/81
Saves: *
+3 vs poisons, spells, and spell-like abilities
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
*Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism)+3 (recitation) = *17
Reflex*: +2+0+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *8
Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *18*
+3 from shield of law

*+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism and divine favor  (1 minute, 5 rounds left) and fist of the gods (*
Attack: +21/+16 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
Damage: 1d8+8+2 (heroism)+3 (holy warrior) 2 (fist of the gods+2 lasts 3 out of 4 rounds )
Critical: 20/x3

*Active spells:*
14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
Consecrate gives +3 to turning check

70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
(cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)

Shield of Law
SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.

Fist of the Gods 4 rounds (3 remaining) +2 untyped to damage
Recitation 7 rounds (1 rounds remaining) +3 luck to AC, to hit, to saves (this supersedes divine favor to hit)

Lesser Transformation 7 rounds (2 rounds remaining) +Str/Con, flight (good)

*Turn undead*
Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)

*Smite:* +1 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)

*Spells*
6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
1/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
0/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
0/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)

Basic non-magic stats
AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +4 (heavy shield +2) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 24 / 13 / 24
Initiative: 12


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

*OOC:*


 that may require them to see him


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur attacks, committing full to the offensive. While new stone bones resist the second blow, first is heavy enough to penetrate even that extra layer.
> 
> "You seem to unlive in optimistic world where you walk out of here. Good luck."
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Full attack vs Tarrak: 1D20+21 = [8]+21 = 29
> 1D8+15 = [4]+15 = 19
> 1D20+16 = [10]+16 = 26
> 1D8+15 = [2]+15 = 17
> 1D100 = [27] = 27
> 1D100 = [89] = 89



Maur's first blow slips past Tarrak's attempt to block the ordained champion's defenses and cracks bone. Maur can tell the ghast lord will soon dust as long as the damn creature doesn't restore itself again. The power of the hammer once again fails to destroy the ghast lord.

*"Blast you,"* Tarrak growls at Maur. *"Malotoch will punish you! I swear it!"*









*OOC:*



Tarrak - Will save vs Maur's Hammer: 1D20+23 = [12]+23 = 35 (saves)









			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Archers, concentrate on interrupting his spells, wait for him. It may just tip the scales if you break one of his spells!"



*"I need to be able to see him first,"* Henry shouts back. "Phar, can you get that elemental of your down there somehow? Can you make it fly too?"



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> that may require them to see him











*OOC:*


That is correct. There is no light at all down in the crevasse, as Quinn is using his spiked chain and not Cruel Justice. The blade can only shed light when wielded and it's soft pale white glow of light only has a radius of 10 feet. It would be suppressed in the _damning darkness_.

As a human, Quinn should have a 50% miss chance due to the 'standard' darkness while Maur and Phar would have only a 20% miss chance due to the _damning darkness_. Phar's eyes are good enough for him to see all the way down into the crevasse with only the light from the fire elemental. Humans (and anyone else without low light vision) firing from above into the darkness below will have a 50% miss chance even without the _damning darkness_. Even Aureus's darkvision only lets her see down 60 ft. The crevasses is 80 ft. deep.


----------



## Knightfall

Wieland uses the last of his strength to step around Sir Ghal. He offers the magical goggles he took from Aries on the island. "These... will let you see.. in the dark. Take them," Wieland says as he tries to keep from failing over.

Henry nods and takes the goggles and puts them on. He peers down into the crevasse. "I can see part of the way down, but I still can't see all the way to the bottom."

"They still might be useful," Wieland says as he collapses.

"Ailward! Thorvid! Get him out of here!" Sir Ghal orders.

Ailward moves down to the fatigued soldier and pulls the young man to his feet. The old dwarf helps him and the two of them carry Wieland up the slope together while holding his upright. Wieland does his best to try to walk but the deadly touch that Tarrak inflicted on him earlier has left him drained of all his strength.

Bothild bends down and picks up Syndra and then begisn to carry the woman up the slope.

Elle waits for the two soldiers to drag Wieland up the slope towards her and then he asks the soldier for the potion he found.

"It's in that pouch, there," Wieland gasps nodding to his belt. "Take it."

Elle takes the pouch off the belt and opens it to examine it. "My gut tells me this is a healing potion like the others I gave to Phar."

"I could test one of them for you?" Thorvid offers.

She shakes her head. "No, it's not worth the risk. It could be cursed to hurt those who don't worship Malotoch."


----------



## Knightfall

Sir Ghal moves towards Aureus, straps his blade to his back, grabs ahold of the _rope of climbing_, and peers down into the crevasse. "You sure this thing will hold? And what about that rook?"

"Yes, I'm sure. You worry about getting down there and helping them. I'll worry about the rook." The hutaakan rogue replies, holding up her bow. "I'll be able to see it once it flies high enough." She pauses. "Remember, it will only get you half the way down. you'll have to jump down."

The knight nods and prepares to climb down the rope.

*OOC:* Too many other actions this round for Sir Ghal to start climbing down the rope.


----------



## Knightfall

Lady Pendour looks back down the slope towards her people and then asks Angus, "You will go back and help more of them? We must save everyone we can."

*OOC:* @Tellerian Hawke, you're up! Another double move up the slope. About half way to the horses, Angus will reach the top of the slope and be able to move normally. I think he should be able to reach the horses as part of his second move action. Let's assume he can. It's early and don't feel like counting squares.


----------



## Knightfall

Tristan continues to carry the dead form of the soldier named Kingsley up the slope as fast as he can.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus nods, indicating that he will help to the fullest extent, and ensure that all wounded and dead are rescued from the battlefield, and from the fate of being corrupted and turned into undead.

*Angus says,* "Of Caerse, M'Lady." bowing as he says so.


----------



## Scotley

Alas, I have exhausted my flying and falling magic, but maybe I can come up with something...


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus nods, indicating that he will help to the fullest extent, and ensure that all wounded and dead are rescued from the battlefield, and from the fate of being corrupted and turned into undead.
> 
> *Angus says,* "Of Caerse, M'Lady." bowing as he says so.



Once Angus has reached the horses, Scarborax helps Lady Pendour down off the centaur's back. "Give me a moment to bring you some stronger limbs to help you with the dead," the Stump Sorcerer says to Angus. "I can do this one more time."

The small lizardkin incants his transposing magic one more time, but this time he switches places with Tristan and is pleasantly surprised that magic not only works, but also transposes the dead man Tristan is carrying as well.

Tristan isn't surprised by the magic and is thankful to be out of the cave near the horses. "I will ride with you back to Carnell, my lady," he says to her. "But first, we must load up the dead." He says to Angus. "There are more of them to bring out. Miss Bothild has the slain ranger who came to help us. Ailward and Thorvid are helping Wieland as best they can. There are few others as well. I say we leave the rooks to rot."

Scarborax moves back towards the horses. He has done what he can.

*OOC:* That is the end of round 20


----------



## Knightfall

Up on the stony shelf, Eutharic finally manages to wriggle free of Caerth's _entangle_ spell. The tiny quasit pulls himself out of the affected area and is soon spitting pieces of vines out of his mouth. "Blech, I don't like greens. Yucky."

He turns to look at his master for a second and then out over the battlefield. He doesn't see the ghast lord or the dwarf or the big warrior who was wielding _Cruel Justice_. Could they have defeated Tarrak. Eutharic would pray for that if it thought for a second any good god might hear the quasit's words. He sits down at the edge of the entanglement and watches his master. "Please be okay."

No one sees the quasit free itself or hears its words.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth takes a step towards the edge where Tarrak and Maur just went down, and the half-orc starts casting another spell. Muttering a few words in Sylvan, the druid traces a circle in the grovely floor before dropping a bit of guano in the middle.
> 
> A fine mist starts forming over the crevasse, which slowly starts taking the shape of a lot of busily flying bats...
> 
> Screech hoots and takes off from Caerth's shoulder, circling over the fissure to see what's going on below.



The swarm of bat's finally takes shape and Caerth directs them down towards Tarrak. The ghast lord looks up and laughs manically as the bats near. Then, they screech in dismay and veer off towards another section of the cave. The presence of the undead creature causes them to panic in fear. They wing away and refuse to go near Tarrak no matter how many times Caerth tries to order them to attack.









*OOC:*





Spoiler: Unnatural Aura



*Unnatural Aura (Su)* Any creature of the animal type within 30 feet of Tarrak automatically becomes panicked and remains so until the distance between it and Tarrak is at least 30 feet.



@JustinCase, it's your turn again.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

*OOC:*


I wonder how well a rook can fly while being harassed by bats .. .. .. .. ..


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth curses as he sees the swarm of bats veer purposefully away from Tarrak. He'll have to do it himself, then.

Once more the druid mutters a few words in Sylvan, and taking a tiny bit of the guano left, spits in it and tosses it into the air. The half-orc seems to transform once more into a dire bat, but unlike the previous times, only the bat wings form and attach themselves to the druid's shoulders, who is otherwise the same as before.

With a quick beating of the leathery wings, Caerth starts flying towards the shadowy region below, spear at the ready and eager to join the fight against Tarrak at last.









*OOC:*


Casting the Master Air spell (target: self). It gives me a fly speed of 60 (because of the medium armor), maneuverability good, ascent at half and descend at double speed. 9 rounds.

I can't control the swarm, unfortunately, so I cannot direct it towards another enemy. But:


> If no living creatures are within its area, the swarm attacks or pursues the nearest creature as best it can.



I guess that is the rook, right?

Stats:


Spoiler: Caerth



Non-wildshaped stats:

(includes Recitation)

Ghoul Fever (Su): Disease—bite, Fortitude DC 12, incubation period 1 day, damage 1d3 Con and 1d3 Dex.

AC 21
HP 48/58
Fort 12, Ref 9, Will 12
Speed 20 (medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +15/+10 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +15/+10 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +14 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 1/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 31/32
AC 24
Fort 8, Ref 12, Will 7
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +13/+11 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel





Spoiler: Swarm



Bat Swarm
Size/Type:    Diminutive Animal (Swarm)
Hit Dice:    3d8 (13 hp)
Initiative:    +2
Speed:    5 ft. (1 square), fly 40 ft. (good)
Armor Class:    16 (+4 size, +2 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple:    +2/—
Attack:    Swarm (1d6)
Full Attack:    Swarm (1d6)
Space/Reach:    10 ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks:    Distraction, wounding
Special Qualities:    Blindsense 20 ft., immune to weapon damage, low-light vision, swarm traits
Saves:    Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +3
Abilities:    Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 4
Skills:    Listen +11, Spot +11
Feats:    Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Environment:    Temperate deserts
Organization:    Solitary, flight (2-4 swarms), or colony (11-20 swarms)
Challenge Rating:    2
Treasure:    None
Alignment:    Always neutral
Advancement:    None
Level Adjustment:    —
A bat swarm is nocturnal, and is never found aboveground in daylight.

Combat
A bat swarm seeks to surround and attack any warm-blooded prey it encounters. The swarm deals 1d6 points of damage to any creature whose space it occupies at the end of its move.

Distraction (Ex)
Any _living _creature that begins its turn with a swarm in its space must succeed on a DC 11 Fortitude save or be nauseated for 1 round. The save DC is Constitution-based.

Wounding (Ex)
Any _living _creature damaged by a bat swarm continues to bleed, losing 1 hit point per round thereafter. Multiple wounds do not result in cumulative bleeding loss. The bleeding can be stopped by a DC 10 Heal check or the application of a cure spell or some other healing magic.

Blindsense (Ex)
A bat swarm notices and locates creatures within 20 feet. Opponents still have total concealment against the bat swarm (but swarm attacks ignore concealment).

Skills
A bat swarm has a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks. These bonuses are lost if its blindsense is negated.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth curses as he sees the swarm of bats veer purposefully away from Tarrak. He'll have to do it himself, then.
> 
> Once more the druid mutters a few words in Sylvan, and taking a tiny bit of the guano left, spits in it and tosses it into the air. The half-orc seems to transform once more into a dire bat, but unlike the previous times, only the bat wings form and attach themselves to the druid's shoulders, who is otherwise the same as before.
> 
> With a quick beating of the leathery wings, Caerth starts flying towards the shadowy region below, spear at the ready and eager to join the fight against Tarrak at last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Casting the Master Air spell (target: self). It gives me a fly speed of 60 (because of the medium armor), maneuverability good, ascent at half and descend at double speed. 9 rounds.



As Caerth descends into the _damning darkness_ surrounding the ghast lord, he is buffeted by the unholy energy of Tarrak's spell. The energy doesn't hurt the half-orc druid as much as it would Maur, but with the protection of shield of law, Caerth is still hurt by the evil darkness.

Screech stays high above the crevasse away from the ghast lord and the _damning darkness_ below.

*OOC:* Damage to Caerth from Damning Darkness spell: 1D8 = [3] = 3



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I can't control the swarm, unfortunately, so I cannot direct it towards another enemy. But:
> I guess that is the rook, right?



*OOC:* I'll say yes, the swarm can attack the rook as they flee from Tarrak, and they don't get close enough to Tarrak to take damage from the _damning darkness_. They likely wouldn't be able to attack the rook until next round, as I don't think the swarm would have enough movement this round.


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak call upon his goddess again to bolster his damaged form. His demonic goddess responds and the damage from Maur's last strike is reversed along with other wounds.









*OOC:*



Tarrak - Casts Defensively (DC 18): 1D20+14 = [20]+14 = 34 (success)
Tarrak - Inflict Serious Wounds (self): 3D8+9 = [5, 5, 5]+9 = 24


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus stands ready for the rook to show itself. It doesn't take long for the winged creature to rise up out of the darkness. It seems to flying awkwardly and is heading away from the fight deeper into the cave.

"I don't think so," Aureus says as she aims her bow towards the rook. She fires two quick shots at the fleeing creature. The first shaft penetrates deep into the rook's back and the second pierces the creature's neck. It falls from the sky down into the crevasse below.









*OOC:*



Aureus - Full Attack with magical composite longbow: 1D20+15 = [9]+15 = 24 - 2 = 22
1D20+10 = [11]+10 = 21 -2 = 19 (two hits)
Aureus - Damage to Rook: 1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11
1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7


----------



## Neurotic

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Looking back for the round in which I cast divine favor and the transformation...aaand divine favor expires. Fist of gods expires, but I renew it this round, recitation lasts 2 more rounds (cast in R13, lasts 7 rounds)



I believe recitation ended in round 20


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Alas, I have exhausted my flying and falling magic, but maybe I can come up with something...



Phar considers his options for a few moments as he looks down into the crevasse. Caerth, Maur, and Quinn have surrounded the ghast lord. He watches as Quinn strikes out with his spiked chain but the weapon fails to hit Tarrak.

*OOC:* @Scotley, just a quick reminder that you're up!


----------



## Scotley

He asks the little elemental to try and get down there.  Then Phar shouts a warning. "If you all fall back 10' I can change the nature of this battle. If you don't, you may be blinded. "  He then waits in hopes his allies will comply. 

OOC: Hold action cast Glitter Dust.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> He asks the little elemental to try and get down there.  Then Phar shouts a warning. "If you all fall back 10' I can change the nature of this battle. If you don't, you may be blinded. "  He then waits in hopes his allies will comply.
> 
> OOC: Hold action cast Glitter Dust.



The elemental seems reluctant to jump down into the crevasse. It sparks and hisses at Phar in annoyance.

"I will write a great poem about your bravery, small one," Aureus encourages the fire creature. "You will become famous for your burning courage!"

The elemental sizzles and looks over the edge again.

"Do you have a name?"

"Sss- Smo."

"You will be Smo Kindleheart, Destroyer of the Ghast Lord!"

The small elemental crackles and does a wild fiery dance and then it jumps over the edge of the crevasse and rushes down towards Tarrak. *"SSSMO!"*

"That's not really what I had in mind," Henry says.

Phar watches in wonder.

The ghast lord looks up and is shocked by what he sees. *"WHAT?"*

The small elemental slams into the top of Tarrak's head and explodes in a ball of flames. The elemental winks out of existence, sent back to the Plane of Fire by the impact.









*OOC:*


 I'm going to say the small fire elemental weighs 30 lbs., so it must fall at least 50 ft. in order to do 1d6 points of damage (plus another 3d6 damage for the last 30 feet). I'm going to allow Tarrak to make a Reflex save equal to 10 + 1/2 the elemental's HD + the elemental's Dexterity modifier for half damage (DC 12). 2d6 damage is physical damage and 2d6 is fire damage. If Tarrak fails his Reflex save, he also catches on fire.

However, Caerth, Maur, and Quinn must also make a DC 12 Reflex saving throws, as the flames from the exploding elemental's destruction will rush out to 10 feet. On a successful save, the damage is only 1d6. If the save is failed, the character takes 2d6 fire damage and also catches on fire.

The rolls:
Tarrak - Reflex save vs. falling Small Fire Elemental: 1D20+15 = [7]+15 = 22 (saves)
Physical and fire damage from falling Small Fire Elemental: 2D6 = [3, 4] = 7
2D6 = [1, 1] = 2
So, Tarrak takes 3 points of physical damage and 1 point of fire damage.

If any of the PCs fail the DC 12 Reflex save, they take 2 points of fire damage and catch on fire. It's only 1 point on a successful save.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic:
As the flames from the exploding elemental lick at his beard, Maur can sense that the ghast lord is trying to hold on until the magic enhancing Maur's attacks fades. The ordained champion strikes out at Tarrak again with his hammer and lands another solid blow, and he feels that one strike should finish the undead monstrosity.

But, his next strike fails to hit the ghast lord in the unnatural darkness.

*OOC:* Will save posted on OOC thread.



Scotley said:


> He asks the little elemental to try and get down there.  Then Phar shouts a warning. "If you all fall back 10' I can change the nature of this battle. If you don't, you may be blinded. "  He then waits in hopes his allies will comply.
> 
> OOC: Hold action cast Glitter Dust.



"Cast your spell," Maur shouts to Phar. "Let us end this now! Caerth, Quinn, prepare yourselves!"


----------



## Knightfall

With the light from the fire elemental gone, the humans in the cave are blinded once more. All except Henry who now wears the goggles of night that Wieland just gave to him. The wilderness rogue moves towards the edge of the crevasse and balances on the edge and aims the magical crossbow in his hands down into the rift.

He can see Quinn who is trying to pat out the flames burning on his arm. It is just enough light to allow Henry to see hazy outlines of both Maur and Tarrak. He fires a single shot at the ghast lord while he has the advantage. The arrow streaks towards the undead creature and Henry watches as it approaches the gast lord's neck. But at the last second, Tarrak shifts his stance and the arrow breaks apart at Tarrak's feet.

"By the gods, I thought I had him!" Henry exclaims.









*OOC:*



DC 5 Balance check: 1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12 (success)

Henry Hawtrey - +2 Heavy Crossbow vs. Tarrak: 1D20+12 = [16]+12 = 28 -4 (firing into melee) = 24
1D10+2 = [7]+2 = 9 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

With the loss of light, Ailward stumbles in the dark. "Great, back to blackness," he says. "Someone light a torch!"

"I've got him," Thorvid says. "I'll be your eyes, young Wieland. Hang on to me."

The guard nods to the old dwarf and tightens his grip over Thorvid's shoulder. The old dwarf leads Wieland up the slope but their progress is slowed by the slope and Wieland's flagging strength. Ailward follows behind them, slowly.

Bothild continues up the slope holding the dead form of the fallen ranger, unimpeded by the darkness.

"I will provide you light in a moment," Scarborax calls out in the darkness. "Follow my voice until then."

"Please hurry," Elle replies. She waits in the dark.

Farther down the slope, Sir Ghal hangs onto the rope but doesn't start climbing. "Aureus, do you have any torches?"

"Working on it," Aureus says.









*OOC:*


@Tellerian Hawke: Elle, Sir Ghal, Lady Pendour, and Tristan are all delaying until after Scarboarax's action. But first, Angus is up next!

Tristan is still carrying one of the dead soldiers, but he will drop the man to the ground on his turn and help Lady Pendour up onto her horse.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

While helping to carry the wounded and dead away from the battlefield, Angus will try the ring again; if it works, he will be able to complete the evacuation much faster with the flight ability. And if that happens, Angus will fly down to assist with Tarrak as soon as the evacuation is complete.

If the ring does not yet have its powers back, he will still complete the evacuation, then he will try to find a way to walk (trot) down to the lower level by starting at the mouth of the cave, and seeing if there is a side passage that will lead him there.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> While helping to carry the wounded and dead away from the battlefield, Angus will try the ring again; if it works, he will be able to complete the evacuation much faster with the flight ability. And if that happens, Angus will fly down to assist with Tarrak as soon as the evacuation is complete.
> 
> If the ring does not yet have its powers back, he will still complete the evacuation, then he will try to find a way to walk (trot) down to the lower level by starting at the mouth of the cave, and seeing if there is a side passage that will lead him there.



His borrowed magical ring fails to function once again. It seems its time limit is not yet done. Obviously Aeron did not create the ring himself. Angus knows his old friend would never had made such a limited magic item.

This forces him to do the evacuation the hard way. He helps Tristan get Lady Pendour onto her mount. Then he reenters the cave and makes his way to Scarborax's side. The Stump Sorcerer motions for Angus to move around him and one of the large stalagmites next to him. Angus shifts past the chromithian sorcerer and is soon standing next to Thorvid.

The old dwarf helps Wieland up onto Angus's back then sets his sights on both Annabel and Zephora. "Bothild and I will bring them to you. Hold for a moment."

Then, Scarborax casts a cantrip and four balls of light appears around Angus. They illuminate the area out to 20 feet around each _dancing light_. "I must concentrate on these lights to keep them active," Scarborax says to Angus and the others. "Be as quick as you can and I will move the light with us."

Elle says a prayer to Inanna in thanks for the light and moves up the slope as fast as her legs can carry her in her splint mail armor. She is unable to run, so can't make her way completely to Angus.

At the cave mouth, Tristan does his best in the dark to load up the dead onto several of the horses tied up next to Lady Pendour's warhorse. Scarborax's dancing lights aren't powerful to bathe him in light, so he is forced to work under the limited light of the full moon.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke:
Wieland taps Angus on the shoulder and offer the centaur Meridith's shortbow to use, as well as her quiver of arrows. "It is magical and can hit almost anything," he says as slumps into Angus's human torso.









*OOC:*





Spoiler: For T.H. Only



Meridth's bow is a _+1 verminbane shortbow of __seeking_.




*End of Round 21*


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth ignores the singing flames from the kamikaze elemental, and he likewise intends to weather Phar’s spell. 

*”Cast it,”* he yells, engaging Tarrak with his massive spear while beating his bat wings. 









*OOC:*


Can I do a full attack or do I need to move first? I’ll roll a full attack, pick the first or both accordingly. 

Attack with magical spear: 1D20+13 = [5]+13 = 18
1D8+8 = [3]+8 = 11
1D20+8 = [2]+8 = 10
1D8+8 = [3]+8 = 11




Stats:


Spoiler: Caerth



Ghoul Fever (Su): Disease—bite, Fortitude DC 12, incubation period 1 day, damage 1d3 Con and 1d3 Dex.

AC 19
HP 44/58
Fort 10, Ref 7, Will 10
Speed 20 (medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +13/+8 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +13/+8 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +12 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 1/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 31/32
AC 22
Fort 6, Ref 10, Will 5
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +11/+9 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth ignores the singing flames from the kamikaze elemental, and he likewise intends to weather Phar’s spell.
> 
> *”Cast it,”* he yells, engaging Tarrak with his massive spear while beating his bat wings.



Try as he might, Caerth is unable to hit the ghast lord in the unnatural darkness. The wall behind the half-orc druid prevents him from fully extending his spear at Tarrak with the force needed to bypass the falchion that the undead foe is wielding. Tarrak successful blocks both of Caerth's attacks.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can I do a full attack or do I need to move first? I’ll roll a full attack, pick the first or both accordingly.
> 
> Attack with magical spear: 1D20+13 = [5]+13 = 18
> 1D8+8 = [3]+8 = 11
> 1D20+8 = [2]+8 = 10
> 1D8+8 = [3]+8 = 11



*OOC:* You can make a full attack from the position Caerth is flying.


----------



## Scotley

Phar concentrates hard and carefully recites the arcane phrases and moves in the precise guestures to produce the effect he seeks. With a final flourish there is a burst of golden motes centered on Tarrak. Everyone and everything in a 10' burst is covered in golden glitter.

OOC: DC19 Will save to avoid blindness. No spell resistance.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar concentrates hard and carefully recites the arcane phrases and moves in the precise guestures to produce the effect he seeks. With a final flourish there is a burst of golden motes centered on Tarrak. Everyone and everything in a 10' burst is covered in golden glitter.
> 
> OOC: DC19 Will save to avoid blindness. No spell resistance.



The motes explode outward to cover not only Tarrak, but also Maur, Quinn, and Caerth. The ghast lord easily shrugs off the blinding effect of the spell but he looks up in annoyance towards Phar who is silhouetted in front of the light cast by Scarborax's _dancing lights_ spell.

*OOC:* So, I need will saves for Caerth, Maur, and Quinn vs. the blinding effect of the glitterdust spell. @ScottDeWar_jr made his save already.


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak shouts a defiant prayer to Malotoch asking for his faith to shield him against Maur's hammer. A black mist swirls around him and then settles around him like a second skin of protective energy. The motes from the glitterdust spell continue to shine through the dark barrier.

*"You will not defeat me!"* Tarrak boasts once his spell is completed.









*OOC:*


Tarrak - Casts Defensively (DC 16): 1D20+14 = [15]+14 = 29 (success)
Tarrak casts _shield of faith_. His AC is now 31.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus digs through her pack for the torches she took off the cultists, as well as her flint & steel. She manages to get both out and one of the torches lit. The light illuminates her and Sir Ghal in the darkness and he can see once more.

"My thanks, lady Aureus," he says as he begins climbing down the rope.

She nods.

The knight easily climbs down to the end of the rope and then takes a deep breath and jumps.









*OOC:*


Sir Ghal - Climb check w/rope of climbing (DC 5): 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15 (success)

Sir Ghal double moves (40 ft.) down the rope and then jumps down. He ends his movement midjump (another 20 ft.) and must finish his jump in the next round, which is another move action (20 ft.).

Sir Ghal - DC 15 Jump check (Jumping Down): 1D20+11 = [3]+11 = 14 (failed)
Doh! I was sure he was going to make that jump check!

So, he takes 4d6 falling damage next round instead of 3d6 (if he'd succeeded).


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Att:
A 25 and 13, both misses


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Att:
> A 25 and 13, both misses



Quinn steadies himself midair and lashes out twice at Tarrak with his spiked chain but the weapon only hits the glittering motes still hanging in air from Phar's spell. Soon his weapon is sparkling in the darkness.

He easily shrugs off the blinding effect of the motes.



Neurotic said:


> ooc: --> need to check if there are additional bonuses (double miss)
> Full attack vs Tarrak: 1D20+16 = [10]+16 = 26
> 1D8+10 = [7]+10 = 17
> 1D20+11 = [8]+11 = 19
> 1D8+10 = [6]+10 = 16



Maur managed to block most of the exploding fire from the elemental and uses his axe to shield his eyes as the glitterdust envelopes him, Caerth, Quinn, and the ghast lord. He swings his hammer twice at Tarrak. The first blow comes close but the ghast lord manages to evade it. His second hammer strike hits a small stalagmite and crushes it.









*OOC:*



Maur - Reflex save vs. fire damage and Will save. vs glitterdust: 1D20+8 = [10]+8 = 18 (save)
1D20+18 = [9]+18 = 27 (save)
Maur only takes 1 point of fire damage and does not catch on fire. He easily avoids being blinded.

@Neurotic, I'm assuming you didn't find anymore bonuses to hit, right?


----------



## Knightfall

Henry reloads the heavy crossbow. It's time consuming.

Ailward runs up the slope to try to get to the horses as fast as he can. He knows Sir Ghal will want him to ride along with Lady Pendour through the night back to Carnell.

Thorvid moves down the slope to the fallen fighter named Annabel and bend down to pick her up from the cave floor. At the same time, Bothild carries Syndra over to Angus and drapes the dead ranger over the back of Angus's horse body.

"I will bring Miss Zephora to you as well," Bothild says to Angus. "But you take young Wieland and this fallen lady to the horses. It will take time for us to bring them to you." She looks down the slope. "And someone has to go get Gala Willowchild."









*OOC:*


Okay, so @Tellerian Hawke, it's Angus's turn. He heals Wieland this round. You rolled another Heal check for yourself in the next round, and then you're third Heal check will be for Thorvid in the round after that. By then he'll have brought Annabel to Angus. I'm going to assume Angus holds his position unless you want him to move and pick up Zephora himself.

I'm going to add another post for the end of the round, but feel free to post an action or have Angus converse with Bothild.


----------



## Knightfall

Scarborax keeps his focus on the _dancing lights_ and shifts them where needed to provide more light for the fleeing militia members.

Elle moves over to Angus and taps him on the leg. "Do you think you'll have room for me too?"

Lady Pendour holds her position by the horses. Tristan doesn't even try to get her to ride for Carnell until more of the soldiers are away from the fight. He finishes loading up the dead previously gathered up by him, Angus and the others and waits for the centaur's next grisly load.

*OOC:* That is the last of my posts for Round 22. I will hold off on posting anything else for the next round until Neurotic and T.H. chime in with descriptive posts, if they so choose. I am going to post the next initiative round on the OOC thread, however.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur shakes his head at the magics bursting around him. While theatrical and impressive to look at, they did little to help against the undead monster. At the same time, the cleric protected himself well and now he is at least as hard to hit as Maur himself.

Two swings that bounce off the enemy prove the point. Still, in any fight, one who can outlast an enemy wins. And Maur is surrounded by the grace of Morndinsamman, that one will not go away soon. And even the hardiest opponent make mistakes or someone gets a lucky hit in. While Tarrak probably had more spells, Maur counted on most dangerous ones being already spent. But harming the living and potentially paralysing by the touch was always a risk with evil clerics.

He sets his defenses and awaits the inevitable attack.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Elle said:
			
		

> Elle moves over to Angus and taps him on the leg. "...Do you think you'll have room for me too?"




*Angus smiles, and nods:* "Aeve coorse, lass. Hepp oop." If Elle is too weak or otherwise unable, Angus will help her up.

Angus remains in place while performing the heal checks. Once Lady Pendour has brought him Zephora, and Thorvid has brought him Anabelle, he will heal Thorvid, and then begin his next, grisly, "run."


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:* That is now the official end of Round 22. @JustinCase, add your post for the start of Round 23.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth does not speak to Tarrak, finding the ghast lord not worthy of exchanging words with. The druid instead focuses on his spear, looking for openings in the undead creature's defenses.

Twice the half-orc manages to connect, but the magical barriers protecting Tarrak keep the weapon from doing any damage, and Caerth curses in Orcish.

*"Give me strength, Cousin Bear,"* he mutters to himself, deciding to change tactics.









*OOC:*


Full Attack:
First attack: 1D20+13 = [11]+13 = 24
1D8+8 = [2]+8 = 10
Second Attack: 1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26
1D8+8 = [1]+8 = 9

Two misses... Only an 18+ on the first attack would hit that AC (and a nat 20 on the second), so next round Caerth is going for the old favorite Grapple again.  


Stats:


Spoiler: Caerth



Ghoul Fever (Su): Disease—bite, Fortitude DC 12, incubation period 1 day, damage 1d3 Con and 1d3 Dex.

AC 19
HP 44/58
Fort 10, Ref 7, Will 10
Speed 20 (medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +13/+8 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +13/+8 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +12 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 1/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 31/32
AC 22
Fort 6, Ref 10, Will 5
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +11/+9 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth does not speak to Tarrak, finding the ghast lord not worthy of exchanging words with. The druid instead focuses on his spear, looking for openings in the undead creature's defenses.
> 
> Twice the half-orc manages to connect, but the magical barriers protecting Tarrak keep the weapon from doing any damage, and Caerth curses in Orcish.
> 
> *"Give me strength, Cousin Bear,"* he mutters to himself, deciding to change tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Full Attack:
> First attack: 1D20+13 = [11]+13 = 24
> 1D8+8 = [2]+8 = 10
> Second Attack: 1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26
> 1D8+8 = [1]+8 = 9
> 
> Two misses... Only an 18+ on the first attack would hit that AC (and a nat 20 on the second), so next round Caerth is going for the old favorite Grapple again.



Normally, darkness does not affect Caerth's eyes but in this gloom the ghast lord is only lit by the motes on him, Caerth and the others. Tarrak is relentless in his defense, but as long as the group stays on him, he should not be able to attack without risk of falling one of them.

There is an eeriness to this place and the deaths of so many could curse this cave. It is something Caerth will have to consider once this undead creature is dealt with, but it is strong and has managed to survive against Maur's hammer and the collective will of Caerth's allies longer than any foe they've fought before. Even the Champion of Malotoch wasn't as... persistent as this Tarrak seems to be.

Yes, the cave and any remains of the dead... and undead will have to be purified. There must be no stain on nature.


----------



## Scotley

Phar stands at the edge with his bow, but rather than shoot he decides to try and overcome some of the magic that seems to be frustrating their efforts. He weaves another spell carefully and targets the magics on their undead foe. He stands on the edge of the chasm and casts the Dispelling effect. 

OOC: Dispel magic targeted dispel on Tarrak. Dispel Magic :: d20srd.org
Dispel Magic checks: 1D20+9 = [4]+9 = 13
1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26
1D20+9 = [4]+9 = 13
1D20+9 = [11]+9 = 20
1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14
1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12
1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18
1D20+9 = [18]+9 = 27
1D20+9 = [2]+9 = 11
1D20+9 = [18]+9 = 27
1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21
1D20+9 = [2]+9 = 11
1D20+9 = [7]+9 = 16
1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25
1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29
1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25
1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21
1D20+9 = [19]+9 = 28
1D20+9 = [4]+9 = 13
1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15
1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29
1D20+9 = [10]+9 = 19
1D20+9 = [13]+9 = 22
1D20+9 = [19]+9 = 28
1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17
1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26
1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25
1D20+9 = [15]+9 = 24
1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12
1D20+9 = [4]+9 = 13
1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26
1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15
1D20+9 = [7]+9 = 16
1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14
1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18
1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18
1D20+9 = [10]+9 = 19
1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23
1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17
1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26
1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar stands at the edge with his bow, but rather than shoot he decides to try and overcome some of the magic that seems to be frustrating their efforts. He weaves another spell carefully and targets the magics on their undead foe. He stands on the edge of the chasm and casts the Dispelling effect.
> 
> OOC: Dispel magic targeted dispel on Tarrak. Dispel Magic :: d20srd.org
> Dispel Magic checks: 1D20+9 = [4]+9 = 13 (failed)
> 1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26 (success vs. _stone bones_ [CL9])
> 1D20+9 = [4]+9 = 13 (failed)
> 1D20+9 = [11]+9 = 20 (success vs. _tongue of fiends_ [CL9])
> 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14 (failed)
> 1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12 (failed)
> 1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18 (success vs. _cat's grace_ [from wand; CL7])



Phar's magic strips away three of the ghast lord's spells. Maur watches as Tarrak's bones glow with a pale while light from within and then dissipates. At the same time, his reflexes seem to lessen.

The ghast lord glares up at Phar with intense anger, his red eyes ablaze. *"Blasted wizard! I'm coming for you!"*









*OOC:*


So, Phar got rid of the _stone bones_ spell and the _cat's grace_ spell [from the wand], as well as _tongue of fiends_. His AC drops back to 28. His armor didn't allow for an improvement to his AC based on Dexterity, but his Reflex save just dropped by two.

At AC 28, he isn't going to last much longer. Ah well, it was a good fight. 



Spoiler: For Scotley Only



BTW, I'm pretty sure I had Phar use _dispel magic_ earlier in this fight when I was running him for you for a while when you weren't available, but I don't think he successfully dispelled anything with that attempt, so we'll just say it didn't happen.

I like him dropping it on Tarrak at this point. Lot's of fun.


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak growls in frustration and casts again to force his foes to either back away or die alongside him. Tarrak holds _Spinereaver_ with one hand and pulls out a small dagger that he begins twirling around in his other hand. It slowly fades away, which conjures dozens of larger blades swirling around Tarrak in a horizontal ring.

The blades slash into both Caerth and Maur, but the spell effect doesn't reach Quinn. At the same time, the _damning darkness_ singes Caerth once more.









*OOC:*



Tarrak - Casts Defensively (DC 18): 1D20+14 = [12]+14 = 26 (success)
Tarrak casts _Ring of Blades_. 

The blades automatically do damage after the spell is complete and just before Tarrak's turn every round afterwards. (The blades last for 9 minutes.) There is no save and spell resistance does not apply, but DR does apply. The blades are considered to be magic, silver, and slashing for the purposes of overcoming DR.

Tarrak - _Ring of Blades_ damage to Caerth and Maur: 1D6+9 = [3]+9 = 12

Since Quinn is fighting with a reach weapon, the blades don't hit him, but as long as Maur and Caerth remain within 5 feet of Tarrak, the blades _automatically_ hit them (and anyone else who steps into spell's area of effect) each round *IF* they are standing next to Tarrak just before his turn begins.

Damage to Caerth from _Damning Darkness_ spell: 1D6 = [2] = 2

So, Maur takes 12 points of damage while Caerth takes a total of 14 points of damage.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus moves down the slope to get a better angle on the fight going on in the crevasse. Once she finds a good spot, she turns and fires a single shot from her bow at Tarrak. however, even with motes on the ghast lord, the hutaakan's rogue's shot misses the undead foe. She nearly fumbles her bow over the edge of the crevasse.

She lets out a low growl of frustration that no one else hears.

Sir Ghal lands awkwardly at the bottom of the crevasse and comes up limping. He curses to himself. He takes a breath and then plunges into the _damning darkness_ with only the _glitterdust_ motes as his guide. He is shocked when the unholy darkness burns him and he quickly steps back out so that he is just on the edge of the unholy effect.

*"It's no good,"* he shouts. *"Sir Quinn, I can't make it to you. The darkness burns. The staff's magic has failed."*









*OOC:*



Aureus - +3 Composite Longbow (firing into melee vs. Tarrak): 1D20+9 = [2]+9 = 11
1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6
1D100 = [53] = 53 (misses)

40 ft. of Falling Damage to Sir Ghal: 4D6 = [4, 4, 3, 6] = 17
Tarrak - Caster Level check vs. Sir Ghals SR 25: 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29 (success)
_Damning Darkness_ extra unholy damage vs. Sir Ghal: 1D6 = [6] = 6

So, Sir Ghal takes the 2 points of unholy damage from my previous roll plus another 6 points of unholy damage.
That is a total of 25 damage to him this round.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

"Its ok, Sir Ghal. Remain close as back up."









*OOC:*


post will come when I have a little better blood sugar


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn growls with frustration at all of his missed attacks ..  .. ..


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:*



@ScottDeWar_jr, so does the post mean your attacks for this round missed? I don't see any dice rolls on the OOC thread, but I wanted to ask before posting my reply to the above post.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

*OOC:*


it means  my blood sugar has dropped - again - and will have some rolls soon.Sorry.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn growls with frustration at all of his missed attacks ..  .. ..



ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 15 → 21(6 + 15) a miss
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 10 → 30(20 + 10) A hit!

ScottDeWar,Jr:  2D4 + 5 → 9( (2 +2)  + 5) damage - finally!

The former gladiator feels a bit of elation for finally hitting where the beastial creature of a man should be, .. .. ..

ScottDeWar,Jr:  D100 → 100100 100 % !









*OOC:*


 Wow! a nat 20 then 1 double goose eggs!!!







And is rewarded with the feel of flesh bone and gore being ripped.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> it means  my blood sugar has dropped - again - and will have some rolls soon.Sorry.



*OOC:* It's okay. No worries. Take your time. Health always comes first.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> The former gladiator feels a bit of elation for finally hitting where the beastial creature of a man should be, .. .. ..
> 
> And is rewarded with the feel of flesh bone and gore being ripped.



The spiked chain rips through the air and then rips though the ghast lord's back as Quinn hovers in the air above Tarrak. If the undead was a living foe, the chain would have cut open a deeper wound hearing the metal slice into flesh and crack bone is very satisfying indeed.

Quinn expects Tarrak to turn and yell at him but the ghast lord is strangely silent... at first. Then, Tarrak looks at Maur, *"You and your allies may win this battle, dwarf,"* he hisses. *"But I will go into the oblivion of Malotoch's embrace knowing that Carnell will not survive this day."* The ghast lord looks up towards Quinn. *"You and your soldiers cannot save them from the flight of rooks I have sent to the village. Even now they are feasting on their corpses. I may fall but so will Carnell. The entire Strandlands will be hers... I swear it!"*



			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 15 → 21(6 + 15) a miss
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 10 → 30(20 + 10) A hit!
> 
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  2D4 + 5 → 9( (2 +2)  + 5) damage - finally!
> 
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D100 → 100100 100 % !
> 
> Wow! a nat 20 then 1 double goose eggs!!!



*OOC:* Cool beans!


----------



## JustinCase

*"Don't listen to it,"* Caerth growls to his companions. The half-orc, now covered in various cuts from the magical blades flying around Tarrack but looking more determined than ever, does not really doubt the ghast's words. He knows, however, they can only spread doubt among the defenders of Carnell.

It is crystal clear to the druid that in order to stop the blight of undead and demon worshippers upon the Strandlands, this repulsive creature before him must be stopped, immediately.









*OOC:*


Not my turn, just talking as a free action.



Knightfall said:


> So, Maur takes 12 points of damage while Caerth takes a total of 14 points of damage.



HP 30/58


Stats:


Spoiler: Caerth



Ghoul Fever (Su): Disease—bite, Fortitude DC 12, incubation period 1 day, damage 1d3 Con and 1d3 Dex.

AC 19
HP 30/58
Fort 10, Ref 7, Will 10
Speed 20 (medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +13/+8 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +13/+8 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +12 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 1/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 31/32
AC 22
Fort 6, Ref 10, Will 5
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +11/+9 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel


----------



## Neurotic

"Caerth and maybe even Angus could fly or run there quick enough. But if they are already there we can only hope that the defenders and the elves Scarborax called are enough. Archers and mages should be able to kill the rooks, they are not as tough as these undead."

Maur grits his teeth at this new spell. It disables him, forcing him to give Tarrak some space and that is always dangerous. But he has no choice in the matter, one more hit and the magical blades will cut even through his armor.

He slams the hammer into Tarraks armor...except the hammer passes by what seemed to be armor, but is actually just a shadow created by the spell of darkness. Both attacks were well executed, but the defenses of the undead foe are formidable. The champion tries to step back from Tarrak, but the terrain is too rugged for easy movement.





Spoiler: Actions



Full attack vs Tarrak: 1D20+16 = [15]+16 = 31
1D8+10 = [8]+10 = 18
1D100 = [18] = 18
1D20+11 = [16]+11 = 27
1D8+10 = [2]+10 = 12
1D100 = [29] = 29
CURSED I TELL YOU!

5' step from Tarrak - wherever possible this isn't a possibility, right? We're on difficult terrain
Swift: divine bulwark sacrifice 3rd level spell for DR 4/chaotic lasting 4 rounds (until round 27?) @Knightfall, allowed if it works (see OOC)?





Spoiler: Mini stats



*AC 33/20/33 vs Tarrak, Crisenth, Phre and other chaotic enemies
Current AC: 30/17/30 while immobile*
+4 deflection against the chaotic due shield of law
*AC 33/20/33 vs Tarrak, Crisenth, Phre and other chaotic enemies*

When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2

Smites: 0/6

*HP 31/81
Saves: *
+3 vs poisons, spells, and spell-like abilities
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
*Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism)+3 (recitation) = *17
Reflex*: +2+0+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *8
Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *18*
+3 from shield of law

*+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism*
Attack: +16/+11 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
Damage: 1d8+8+2 (heroism)+2 (fist of the gods+2 until round 24)
Critical: 20/x3

*Active spells:*
14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
Consecrate gives +3 to turning check

70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
(cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)

Shield of Law
SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.

Fist of the Gods 4 rounds (ends this round) +2 untyped to damage

*Turn undead*
Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)

*Smite:* +1 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)

*Spells*
6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
1/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
0/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
0/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)

Basic non-magic stats


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *"Don't listen to it,"* Caerth growls to his companions. The half-orc, now covered in various cuts from the magical blades flying around Tarrack but looking more determined than ever, does not really doubt the ghast's words. He knows, however, they can only spread doubt among the defenders of Carnell.
> 
> It is crystal clear to the druid that in order to stop the blight of undead and demon worshippers upon the Strandlands, this repulsive creature before him must be stopped, immediately.





Neurotic said:


> "Caerth and maybe even Angus could fly or run there quick enough. But if they are already there we can only hope that the defenders and the elves Scarborax called are enough. Archers and mages should be able to kill the rooks, they are not as tough as these undead."



Sir Ghal listens to the ghast lords words from beyond the edge of the damning darkness and fumes in frustration. But, he knows the ordained champion is right. The militia should be able to handle more rooks, especially with Mabon leading them.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Maur grits his teeth at this new spell. It disables him, forcing him to give Tarrak some space and that is always dangerous. But he has no choice in the matter, one more hit and the magical blades will cut even through his armor.
> 
> He slams the hammer into Tarraks armor...except the hammer passes by what seemed to be armor, but is actually just a shadow created by the spell of darkness. Both attacks were well executed, but the defenses of the undead foe are formidable. The champion tries to step back from Tarrak, but the terrain is too rugged for easy movement.



Tarrak barely avoids Maur's second strike, but it gives the ghast lord room to plan his next move.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Full attack vs Tarrak: 1D20+16 = [15]+16 = 31
> 1D8+10 = [8]+10 = 18
> 1D100 = [18] = 18
> 1D20+11 = [16]+11 = 27
> 1D8+10 = [2]+10 = 12
> 1D100 = [29] = 29
> CURSED I TELL YOU!
> 
> 5' step from Tarrak - wherever possible this isn't a possibility, right? We're on difficult terrain











*OOC:*


For a second there, I thought that second attack was a hit. So close.

And yes, unfortunately, Maur is currently standing on difficult terrain and cannot take a 5-ft. step. Tarrak is also standing on difficult terrain, so he can't take a 5-ft. step either without provoking an AoO. Caerth is still flying, so he can move away from Tarrak, if he wants to avoid the _ring of blades_ next round.


----------



## Knightfall

Henry finishes reloading the magical crossbow lent to him (by Sir Quinn and the other heroes) and takes aim at Tarrak once more. The shot doesn't even come close and the wilderness rogue curses his bad luck.









*OOC:*



Henry Hawtrey - +2 Heavy Crossbow (firing into melee): 1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21
1D10+2 = [6]+2 = 8 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

Ailward makes his way to Lady Pendour's side and gathers up Sir Ghal's warhorse. "I will ride with you, my lady," he says. "We should go now!"

"We must wait for the others," she insists. "I will not leave anyone behind who can make it."

Thorvid picks up the fallen woman at his feet and moves back towards Angus. The strain of carrying the dead is starting to weigh on the old dwarf fighter. Bothild moves through the depression towards the fallen form of Zephora. Slogging through the soupy vegetation slows her down and does the stink of blood and sweat mixed into the muddy water at the bottem of the depression.

Elle thanks Angus for his kindness and is soon up on the centaur's back with Angus and Wieland's help.

Scarborax shifts his dancing lights to float around Angus, so that both the halfling Gala of Inanna and the young soldier can see.









*OOC:*



@Tellerian Hawke, it's Angus's turn. I'm going to say he waits for Elle to get on his back next to Wieland, which pushes Angus's initiative to the very end of the round.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> "Angus remains in place while performing the heal checks. Once Lady Pendour has brought him Zephora, and Thorvid has brought him Anabelle, he will heal Thorvid, and then begin his next, grisly, 'run.' "




Angus tells Thorvid to pause a moment, so that he can rub some ointment onto his wounds. Thorvid refuses, saying that he'll take the ointment AFTER Angus applies some to his own wounds. Angus smiles and agrees. He places some of the ointment on key areas that are sore and bruised.









*OOC:*


 On Angus's next turn, at the end of *next* round, the Centaur will apply the ointment to Thorvid, and on his his turn *after that,* he begins moving again, delivering his cargo to safer environs.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus tells Thorvid to pause a moment, so that he can rub some ointment onto his wounds. Thorvid refuses, saying that he'll take the ointment AFTER Angus applies some to his own wounds. Angus smiles and agrees. He places some of the ointment on key areas that are sore and bruised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> On Angus's next turn, at the end of *next* round, the Centaur will apply the ointment to Thorvid, and on his his turn *after that,* he begins moving again, delivering his cargo to safer environs.



Angus watches as Thorvid moves back towards him with Annabel. The dwarf is doing his part but Angus can tell the old fighter is struggling due to the stench he encountered. Thorvid doesn't complain but he is forced to pause as he comes up the slope.

"Just give me a second, lad," he says to Angus.

*OOC:* That is the end of *Round 23*.


----------



## Knightfall

Eutharic was worried, at first, that the entangling vines were going to choke his master to death, but he can see that the fungus encrusted vined are only holding Galzadar motionless, not that it matters while the shadowstar elf is stunned from the effects of the curse placed on him by Vok. The tiny quasit is quickly getting bored; he knows he should stay and keep an eye on Galzadar but he just can't stay focused. His chaotic nature gets the better of him and he flies down to where Phar is standing.

Henry sees him coming and warns the paragon elf. *"The demon is attacking!"*

*"Whoa, wait! I'm not attacking attacking anyone! I want to help!"* Eutharic shouts back. "I swear on my master's life! Is that ugly undead bastard dead yet?"

"What can you do that they cannot?" Henry snaps as he motions towards the crevasse.

Eutharic lands next to the edge and peers down through the darkness. "Why did they go down there?" He pauses. "Oh , I know that spell. Yes, he likes to use it when overwhelmed. When desperate. And the blades too." The tiny demon pauses as he tries to see through the magical gloom. "Has he sprouted his magical spider legs yet?" He asks Phar. "If he does, he'll be able to climb back up here. You can't let him do that."

"Spider legs?" Henry asks.

"It's a spell."


----------



## JustinCase

Bracing himself for the razorsharp blades whirling around Tarrack, Caerth flaps his batlike wings in order to grab the ghast lord. Only having eyes for his enemy, the druid nevertheless calls out to his friend Screech.

*"Fly to Carnell to investigate!"* he orders the owl. It hoots once and then flies off towards the entrance of the cave.









*OOC:*


Grapple attempt.

Step 1: Attack of Opportunity from Tarrack. If it hits and deals damage, the grapple fails. 
Step 2: Melee touch attack: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
(I think if that fails, I can make my second attack according to my BAB, but I'm not sure?)
Step 3: Opposed grapple check: 1D20+10 = [6]+10 = 16

So it depends on how the DM rolls for Steps 1 and 3 whether it succeeds. 


HP 30/58

Stats:


Spoiler: Caerth



Ghoul Fever (Su): Disease—bite, Fortitude DC 12, incubation period 1 day, damage 1d3 Con and 1d3 Dex.

AC 19
HP 30/58
Fort 10, Ref 7, Will 10
Speed 20 (medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +13/+8 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +13/+8 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +12 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 1/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 31/32
AC 22
Fort 6, Ref 10, Will 5
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +11/+9 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Bracing himself for the razorsharp blades whirling around Tarrack, Caerth flaps his batlike wings in order to grab the ghast lord. Only having eyes for his enemy, the druid nevertheless calls out to his friend Screech.
> 
> *"Fly to Carnell to investigate!"* he orders the owl. It hoots once and then flies off towards the entrance of the cave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Grapple attempt.
> 
> Step 1: Attack of Opportunity from Tarrack. If it hits and deals damage, the grapple fails.
> Step 2: Melee touch attack: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
> (I think if that fails, I can make my second attack according to my BAB, but I'm not sure?)
> Step 3: Opposed grapple check: 1D20+10 = [6]+10 = 16
> 
> So it depends on how the DM rolls for Steps 1 and 3 whether it succeeds.



Tarrak turns out to be a tougher opponent to surprise by trying to grab ahold of the ghast lord. He slashes out at Caerth with _Spinereaver_ and cuts a deep wound in the half-orc druid's chest.









*OOC:*



Tarrak - AoO vs. Caerth with Spinereaver: 1D20+13 = [8]+13 = 21 (hit)
2D4+7 = [1, 3]+7 = 11
2D6 = [1, 5] = 6
20% Miss Chance: 1D100 = [62] = 62
Caerth takes 17 points of damage.


----------



## JustinCase

*OOC:*


Ouch!

HP 13/58


----------



## Neurotic

Maur knows he should retreat, but having the enemy so close and also close to death! If only he could strike a decisive blow or two! He attacks with a perfect imitation of the last move, but this time he accounts for the swirling shadows and a solid thump echoes from the wall behind Tarrak



Spoiler: Actions



No retreat, max damage (18) - now I'm sorry I did't use that spell for +4 to damage instead of +4 DR 
Full attack on Tarrak: 1D20+16 = [14]+16 = 30
1D8+10 = [8]+10 = 18
1D100 = [42] = 42
1D20+11 = [7]+11 = 18
1D8+10 = [2]+10 = 12
1D100 = [7] = 7











*OOC:*


I edited the last post, but it may be useless, and Maur might know it is useless and wouldn't do it. Or it might simply be forbidden as a retcon  See OOC post









Spoiler: Mini stats



*AC 33/20/33 vs Tarrak, Crisenth, Phre and other chaotic enemies
Current AC: 30/17/30 while immobile*
+4 deflection against the chaotic due shield of law
*AC 33/20/33 vs Tarrak, Crisenth, Phre and other chaotic enemies*

When moving: lower all AC numbers by 2

Smites: 0/6

*HP 31/81
Saves: *
+3 vs poisons, spells, and spell-like abilities
+1 vs evil creatures (vestments))
*Fortitude*: +8+3+1+2(heroism)+3 (recitation) = *17
Reflex*: +2+0+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *8
Will*: +8+4+1 +2 (heroism)+3 (recitation) = *18*
+3 from shield of law

*+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption with heroism*
Attack: +16/+11 (undead Will DC 14 on hit or be destroyed)
Damage: 1d8+8+2 (heroism)+2 (fist of the gods+2 until round 24)
Critical: 20/x3

*Active spells:*
14 hours Consecrate gives -1 penalty on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves to undead
the area covers front barricades and 30' beyond (20' radius burst cast just beyond barricades)
Consecrate gives +3 to turning check

70 minutes Mass Conviction gives EVERYONE +3 MORALE bonus on saving throws
(cast while speeches were given so everyone should be inside the radius except maybe for the scouts)

Shield of Law
SR 25 vs chaotic creatures, +4 deflection AC; chaotic creatures need to make will save on attack or be slowed.

*Turn undead*
Check: 1d20+1 (cha) +2 (religion bonus)
HD turned 2d6+9 (level)+1 (cha) +1 (ephod od authority)

*Smite:* +1 (cha) to hit / +10 (effective turning level)

*Spells*
6/6 Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food
1/5 Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)
2/3 Consecrate, Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)
0/3 Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)
0/2 Celestial Brilliance, Recitation, Spike Stones(D)


----------



## Knightfall

Phar ignores the tiny demon and takes aim at Tarrak once again and fires another brace of arrows. One of his arrows veers off into the darkness but the second arrow slices across the ghast lord's face. It doesn't do much damage but every little bit helps against this foe.









*OOC:*



Phar - Elvencraft Longbow (with Precise Shot and Rapid Shot): 1D20+11 = [4]+11 = 15; 1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3 (miss)
1D20+11 = [19]+11 = 30; 1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3 (hit)

20% Miss Chance: 1D100 = [67] = 67
1D100 = [71] = 71


----------



## Knightfall

The _ring of blades_ slice into both Caerth and Maur once again. At the same time, the unholy energy from the _damning darkness_ also burns Caerth once more. The half-orc druid falls out of the air and lands on the floor of the crevasse.

Tarrak relies on the two spells to hurt his foes while he casts another inflict spell on himself to shore up his damaged body. He manages to get his spell off despite Maur and Quinn still menacing him. He glances at Caerth and then turns and laughs at Maur. *"Death will take you all and I will feast on your flesh."*

*"Caerth, no!"* Aureus calls out. She takes aim at Tarrak more and fires two more shots, but she just can't find the mark through so many bodies and the _damning darkness_. *"No, no, no!"*









*OOC:*



Unholy damage to Caerth from _Damning Darkness_ spell: 1D6 = [5] = 5
Tarrak - Ring of Blades damage to Caerth and Maur: 1D6+9 = [4]+9 = 13
That is 18 more points of damage to Caerth. He goes down and is now at -5 hp. Maur takes 13 damage from _ring of blades_.

Tarrak - Casts Defensively (DC 17): 1D20+14 = [3]+14 = 17 (success, barely)
Tarrak - Spontaneously cast _Inflict Serious Wounds_: 2D8+9 = [6, 1]+9 = 16

Aureus - +3 Composite Longbow (Full Attack) firing into melee: 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14; 1D8+2 = [8]+2 = 10 (miss)
1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21; 1D8+2 = [3]+2 = 5 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

While Sir Ghal cannot see the half-orc druid fall, he hears Aureus call out Caerth's name. They need to take down the ghast lord quickly. He knows the darkness will hurt him badly but he cannot just stand by while others suffer. He rushes into the darkness and is soon standing next to Maur, risking the ring of blades, while Quinn flies above him just beyond Tarrak's deadly bane blade. Even with the enhanced speed from his boots, he cannot traverse the distance over the rough terrain and attack the ghast lord as well.

The unholy energy burns his skin but he grits and bares it. Tarrak must fall even if it cost him his life. *"Sir Quinn, try to help Caerth. Maur and I will try to keep this bastard off you!"*









*OOC:*



_Damning Darkness_ extra unholy damage vs. Sir Ghal: 1D6 = [4] = 4
That's a total of 9 damage to Sir Ghal. He is now standing next to Maur. Caerth is lying on the ground on the other side of the ordained champion.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn's next turn: fly down, retrieve Caerth and his weapon, fly up and place him safe from the edge. [ might need 2 rounds to do this.


----------



## Neurotic

You may need to fly lateraly first, moving up is half move and caerth shouldn't take more damage


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> ooc: Quinn's next turn: fly down, retrieve Caerth and his weapon, fly up and place him safe from the edge. [ might need 2 rounds to do this.





Neurotic said:


> ooc: You may need to fly lateraly first, moving up is half move and caerth shouldn't take more damage



Quinn reacts almost before Sir Ghal shouts out to him. He needs little encouragement to to to save the half-orc that has become his friend. He maneuvers over Maur and then swoops down to land overtop of Caerth. He picks up the druid from the ground and braces himself for the attack he knows is coming.

Luckily, Tarrak has misjudges the swing of his blade in the darkness. He snarls in frustration as Quinn picks up Caerth and shield him from the ring of blades.









*OOC:*



Tarrak - AoO vs. Quinn: 1D20+15 = [4]+15 = 19 (that's a miss)
2D4+9 = [2, 4]+9 = 15
4D6 = [1, 6, 2, 5] = 14









Neurotic said:


> Maur knows he should retreat, but having the enemy so close and also close to death! If only he could strike a decisive blow or two! He attacks with a perfect imitation of the last move, but this time he accounts for the swirling shadows and a solid thump echoes from the wall behind Tarrak
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> No retreat, max damage (18) - now I'm sorry I didn't use that spell for +4 to damage instead of +4 DR
> Full attack on Tarrak: 1D20+16 = [14]+16 = 30
> 1D8+10 = [8]+10 = 18
> 1D100 = [42] = 42
> 1D20+11 = [7]+11 = 18
> 1D8+10 = [2]+10 = 12
> 1D100 = [7] = 7



Tarrak's clumsy attack against Quinn in the darkness allows that thump to turn into a crack of bone as the dwarf's hammer slams into the ghast lord's back. The blow does significant damage and Tarrak snarl of frustration turns into a roar of anger.









*OOC:*



Tarrak - Will save vs Maur's Hammer: 1D20+23 = [20]+23 = 43 (Nat20)


----------



## Knightfall

Henry continues to reload his crossbow while keeping one eye on the quasit demon. The tiny outsider is watching the battle down in the crevasse intently and actually seems concerned when Caerth falls.

Thorvid manages to move back to Angus and slings Annabel over the back of the centaur with Elle and Wieland's help. Bothild is soon standing over Zephora and picks her up with some difficulty. She stumbles out of the depression and looks back towards Angus.

"I'm going to go up and around," she says to Angus. "Meet me at the edge."

"I will go get the fallen gala," Thorvid says to Angus. "But I must catch my breath first. That sickening smell is still in my nose and gut." He retches. "If you can help me, centaur, I will gladly take it."

Scarborax keeps the dancing lights centered around Angus.

Lady Pendour, Ailward, and Tristan all wait at the horses.

*OOC:* @Tellerian Hawke, it's your turn for the end of the round. This is the round Angus successful helps Thorvid.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus says,* "Thaese es th'stoof that'll halp ye real good. Th'hoorbs in thaese paste 're very powerful."

Angus then proceeds to help Thorvid.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus says,* "Thaese es th'stoof that'll halp ye real good. Th'hoorbs in thaese paste 're very powerful."
> 
> Angus then proceeds to help Thorvid.



Thorvid nods while not understanding a word Angus says. The paste that Angus applies to the dwarf's face and neck work and the sickness leaves the old dwarf.

"This stuff doesn't smell pretty, but neither do I, most days," he says as he breathes easier. "My thanks, healer."

*OOC:* Okay, so that ends the round.


----------



## Knightfall

Eutharic continues to watch the fight below and Phar notes the tiny demon's seeming concern for Caerth. "Tell me the truth. Why do you care?"

"He could have killed my master and didn't," Eutharic replies. "I don't want him to die."

"Then tell me what these are and if they can help us?" Phar insists. "We took them off the Confessor."

The quasit looks at the large pouch that Phar shows him and his eyes brighten. "These are his healing potions. This one is very strong," Eutharic reaches out for the potions and then looks back towards Galzadar.

"No, if you want to help, then take these to them! Maybe we will consider helping your master after that."

Eutharic balks. His nose crinkles up. "I'm not immune to his stink."

"Promise to help or go back to your master," Henry says as he finishes loading his crossbow.

Eutharic nods to Phar. "I promise. I will not fly away with them."

"Don't do it Phar! You can't trust that thing!" Aureus barks out.

*"GO!"*

Eutharic grabs the pouch of potions. He flies down into the crevasse and easily reaches Caerth and Quinn while avoiding the gaze of Tarrak. The stench coming from the ghast lord quickly overwhelms the tiny demon. *"Ugh. Stinky undead butt smell!"

"Do not defy the goddess, little demon!"* Tarrak shouts.

Eutharic makes a frightened 'eep' sound and almost drops the bag of potions. He fumbles for the most powerful healing potion and lands on Caerth's prone body in Quinn's arms. The big gladiator glares at him. *"Peace! I swear!"* the quasit says as pulls the cork out and pours it down Caerth's throat. "Please work. Both our lives depend on it."

The potion takes effect and several of Caerth's worst wound close. The half-orc druid opens his eyes.

"If I hadn't seen it with own eyes, I wouldn't believe it," Sir Ghal says.

*"NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!"*









*OOC:*



Eutharic - Fortitude save vs. Stench: 1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20 (failed)

Eutharic feeds a Cure Serious Wounds potion to Caerth: 3D8+10 = [6, 3, 4]+10 = 23
So, that means Caerth is now at 18 hit points.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth gasps as he returns to consciousness. Muttering his thanks to Quinn and, with more than a little surprise in his eyes, to Eutharic, the half-orc looks down at his bloody injuries.

Reaching for the wand at his belt, Caerth points it at himself and speaks the trigger word. More wounds close on his torso, even though the damning darkness keeps burning his skin.









*OOC:*


Use the Wand of Cure Light Wounds on myself:
1D8+1 = [7]+1 = 8 HP healed

HP 26/58


Stats:


Spoiler: Caerth



Ghoul Fever (Su): Disease—bite, Fortitude DC 12, incubation period 1 day, damage 1d3 Con and 1d3 Dex.

AC 19
HP 26/58
Fort 10, Ref 7, Will 10
Speed 20 (medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +13/+8 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +13/+8 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +12 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 1/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 31/32
AC 22
Fort 6, Ref 10, Will 5
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +11/+9 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley:
Phar fires two more arrows at Tarrak but the pargon elf is not having any luck hitting the ghast lord.









*OOC:*



Phar - Elvencraft Longbow (with Precise Shot and Rapid Shot): 1D20+11 = [12]+11 = 23; 1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3
1D20+11 = [5]+11 = 16; 1D8+2 = [8]+2 = 10 (misses)


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth gasps as he returns to consciousness. Muttering his thanks to Quinn and, with more than a little surprise in his eyes, to Eutharic, the half-orc looks down at his bloody injuries.



"I needed to return the favor," the quasit says.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Reaching for the wand at his belt, Caerth points it at himself and speaks the trigger word. More wounds close on his torso, even though the damning darkness keeps burning his skin.



The darkness singes Caerth but it isn't as bad as the wave of unholy energy that took him down with the slicing blades. Quinn shields Caerth as the blades rip into the burly fighter, Eutharic, Maur and Sir Ghal. The unholy darkness also burns Sir Ghal worse than it burns Caerth. The knight cries out in pain and he looks like he could fall any second.

*"OW!"* the tiny quasit yelps as the blades slice into it.

Tarrak chants a prayer to Malotoch and you watch as four long spider legs grow from the ghast lord's torso. The undead abomination scampers up the wall of the crevasse trying to escape the weapons arrayed against him.

*"N-NO!"* Sir Ghal yells. He slashes out with his blade but he is still reeling from the pain from the _damning darkness_ and _ring of blades_. He just misses the ghast lord.

*"I will come back and eat all of you later,"* Tarrak snarls. *"I have an elf to kill!"*









*OOC:*


Unholy damage to Caerth (and Sir Ghal) from _Damning Darkness_ spell: 1D6 = [1] = 1
Extra unholy damage to Sir Ghal from _Damning Darkness_ spell: 1D6 = [6] = 6
Tarrak - _Ring of Blades_ damage to Maur, Quinn, Eutharic, and Sir Ghal: 1D6+9 = [1]+9 = 10

So that is 1 point of damage to Caerth, 5 points of damage to Eutharic (due to DR), 6 points of damage to Maur (activated DR protection last round, I believe), 10 points of damage to Quinn, and 17 points of damage to Sir Ghal.

Tarrak - Casts Defensively (DC 17): 1D20+14 = [15]+14 = 29 (success)

Tarrak casts _Spider Legs_. The spell allows him to move at a speed of 30 feet and climb at a speed of 15 even on vertical surfaces. He moves up onto the wall of the crevasse, which triggers AoOs for Sir Ghal and Maur. With Quinn carrying Caerth, nether one can make an AoO. (Caerth has to pick up his weapon and Quinn cannot use his chain while carrying the half-orc druid.)

Sir Ghal - AoO vs Tarrak: 1D20+14 = [13]+14 = 27
1D10+8 = [3]+8 = 11
1D100 = [71] = 71 (that's a miss)

@Neurotic, roll your AoO.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur observes the movement too late to do anything about it. He swings, but the monster is already out of reach.

"Wily bast*rd, I promise I'll find you! You won't have to seek me out!"
remembering the wounded up there, including presumably Angus since he seems out of sight in the last moments of the fight he warns bellowing at the top of his lungs
"Angus, incoming! Send everyone out, you're out of time!"
He then shakes his head as the helmet rings with the voice.
OA vs Tarrak: 1D20+16 = [3]+16 = 19
1D8+10 = [7]+10 = 17
1D100 = [96] = 96



Spoiler: Next round actions if Tarrak is in range)
Suddenly, it occurs to him he has other tools to his disposal, not just his hammer. He fumbles around his belt pulling out a bag as big as his gauntleted fist. Looking up, he judges the distance not to great for a shot and throws the bag.

Move: take the bag
Standard: Touch attack!
[url=http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=255527



Tanglefoot bag vs Tarrak: 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15[/url] - in game, if it seems close to Maur, but not enough, use last
Pious Soul bonus: 1D6 = [4] = 4
[/spoiler


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn looks to the Quasit and says "Get up there and warn the others if you care for your master." His voice is not demanding, but it is firm in its tone.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus watches as the ghast lord tunrs himself into unliving spider creature and then climbs up the side the crevasse away from Quinn and the others. She curses in her native language and takes aim at Tarrak. *"Oh no you don't!"* The Hutaakan rogue fires two shots but she is having no luck with her bow against this evil foe.

Sir Ghal pulls a slivered dagger from his belt and throws it at Tarrak. The blade sinks in to the hilt into the ghast lord's back. Against a living foe it would be a terrible wound but against the undead monstrosity it is only a scratch. The knight collapses to one knee afterwards as the unholy energy and dozen cuts inflicted by Tarrak's spell makes his body ache in agony.

*"Sir Quinn, you need to finish it off before it gets to the others!"*









*OOC:*



Aureus - +3 Composite Longbow (Full Attack): 1D20+13 = [6]+13 = 19; 1D8+3 = [7]+3 = 10
1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21; 1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7
Damn, she missed again!

Sir Ghal - Thrown silvered dagger at Tarrak: 1D20+12 = [20]+12 = 32
1D4+2 = [1]+2 = 3
1D100 = [100] = 100
That's a hit but only 3 damage.


----------



## Knightfall

On the other side of the cave, Galzadar finally shrugs off the stunning effect of Vok's curses. He can feel the demonic goddess's eyes on him. While she cannot read his mind, she will punish him again if he doesn't try to free himself. He strains against the vines and long grasses pinning him to the rocky ground of the cave, but the overgrown vegetation keeps him pinned where Caerth left him.

He knows that as long as he keeps trying, the demonic crow goddess wil lnot inflict more pain on him.









*OOC:*



Galzadar - Escape Artist check (DC 20): 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14 (failed)


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn looks to the Quasit and says "Get up there and warn the others if you care for your master." His voice is not demanding, but it is firm in its tone.



Eutharic nods. He spreads his batlike wings and gets ready to fly.









*OOC:*



SDWj, it's Quinn's turn.

Are you still going to have him _fly_ up with Caerth or do something else? Remember that Caerth has his own flight spell, so he doesn't need Quinn to carry him if he's conscious. The half-orc druid is still at risk from the _damning darkness_ next round since Tarrak isn't more than 20 feet away. You could have Quinn simply carry him out of the darkness and then Caerth could start flying on his turn and fly up the rest of the way (or to attack Tarrak again).

Quinn can put down Caerth as a free action (drop him, really; no damage) and then move to attack Tarrak. Since he has reach with his weapon, he probably doesn't need to shift through the air to attack the ghast lord, but I did find rules that say when a helpless character is no longer helpless and is in the same square as an ally/foe, either the formerly helpless character must leave the square (usually by crawling) or the other character is forced out of the square into an adjacent square on his turn.

So, Quinn must either move normally and attack once or _fly_ off the ground and attack. (He would have landed to pick up Caerth.) Quinn is no longer threatened, so there isn't an AoO from Tarrak. I think he should be able to fly only 5 ft. along the edge of the floor of the crevasse and make a full attack.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

"Caerth, get out of the blades and darkness!", commands Quinn, "You too Sir Ghal!" 

_5 foot move [flight]_

full attack
_ching, clink, clang!_
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 15 → 25(10 + 15) _Whoosh_
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 10 → 13(3 + 10) _swish_


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur observes the movement too late to do anything about it. He swings, but the monster is already out of reach.
> 
> "Wily bast*rd, I promise I'll find you! You won't have to seek me out!"
> remembering the wounded up there, including presumably Angus since he seems out of sight in the last moments of the fight he warns bellowing at the top of his lungs
> "Angus, incoming! Send everyone out, you're out of time!"
> He then shakes his head as the helmet rings with the voice.
> OA vs Tarrak: 1D20+16 = [3]+16 = 19
> 1D8+10 = [7]+10 = 17
> 1D100 = [96] = 96



Tarrak slips away up the slope beyond the deadly nature of Maur's hammer. The ghast lord's only response to Maur is deep laughter.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "Caerth, get out of the blades and darkness!", commands Quinn, "You too Sir Ghal!"
> 
> _5 foot move [flight]_
> 
> full attack
> _ching, clink, clang!_
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 15 → 25(10 + 15) _Whoosh_
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 10 → 13(3 + 10) _swish_



Quinn uncerimoniously dumps Caerth nd the quasit on the ground and shifts through the air. His spiked chain snaps through the twice but all the burly knight hits is the air underneath the ghast lords spider legs. The ghast lord is quickly becoming a pain in the a$$.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Suddenly, it occurs to him he has other tools to his disposal, not just his hammer. He fumbles around his belt pulling out a bag as big as his gauntleted fist. Looking up, he judges the distance not to great for a shot and throws the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tanglefoot Bag
> 
> 
> 
> Move: take the bag
> Standard: Touch attack!
> Tanglefoot bag vs Tarrak: 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15 - in game, if it seems close to Maur, but not enough, use last
> Pious Soul bonus: 1D6 = [4] = 4



Maur's aim through the darkness is close and he prays to the Dwarffather for guidance. His prayers are answered and the tanglefoot bag expodes against Tarrak and sticks the ghast lord to the wall of the crevasse.

*"What? No!"* The ghast lord yells in surprise. *"You shall pay for this... mess!"*

Even though the situation is still dangerous, Aureus can't help but start laughing. *"That is hilarious!"*

The quasit starts laughing too.

*OOC:* 20% Miss Chance: 1D100 = [91] = 91 (the tanglefoot bag hits!)


----------



## Knightfall

Henry knows this is best chance to hit the ghast lord. He takes aim and prays the unnatural darkness doesn't ruin his aim. But, her overcompensates his shot due to the blackness between him and the ghast lord. His shot misses and impacts the wall behind Caerth and the tiny demon.

He looks at Phar. "Are you sure this crossbow is magical? It feels like this weapon is cursed."









*OOC:*



Henry Hawtrey - +2 Heavy Crossbow: 1D20+12 = [4]+12 = 16
1D20+2 = [3]+2 = 5
1D100 = [97] = 97 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

Thorvid rushes down the slope towards the slain body of the gala of Inanna while Bothild makes her way up the slope around the mossy depression. Scarborax holds his ground and keeps his focus on the dancing lights.

Ailward, Tristan, and Lady Pendour wait at the horses. None of them hear Maur shout out his warning.

All are surprised when Angus heads for the crevasse and prepares to fire Meridith's bow. Elle and Wieland hang on to the centaur as her makes his way through the depression and stands at the edge of the drop into darkness below.

"Whoa! A little warning next time, Angus!" Wieland exclaims.

"Where are you going?" Elle exclaims in surprise. "I would not have gotten on if you told me you were going to rush into danger!"



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ok, I think Angus will make a slight detour on his turn, then. He will stick to the bow, because staying at range is safer in terms of his two, wounded passengers.
> 
> I will go ahead and roll real quick; he'll only get one shot this round because of the movement required.



Angus aims down through the gloom and fires a single shot at the ghast lord. Even though Tarrak is stuck to the wall of the crevasse, the centaur ranger's shot skids off the wall and disappears into the darkness of the far end of the crevasse.

*OOC:* That will be the end of the round, but @Tellerian Hawke, go ahead and add a reaction post, if you want, for the missed shot.


----------



## Knightfall

Eutharic leaves the bag of healing potions with Caerth and he flies up out of the crevasse. He makes sure to avoid the ghast lord and is soon at the top next to Phar and Henry again. *"Now, while Tarrak's trapped, shoot him!"*

"What do you think we're trying to do?" Henry snaps at the tiny demon. "Now go warn the others or get out of the way!"

The quasit cackles at Henry half in anger and half in frustration. *"Hey! I'm just trying to help!"*

"Go warn Lady Pendour, please," Phar adds calmly to Eutharic if you want redemption for you and your master. "She must not wait a moment longer. Tell her to ride out of here."

"But, her guards might try to kill me," the quasit complains.

"If you want a better life then take the risk," Phar replies.

Eutharic sighs and flies off towards Lady Pendour. As he passes by Scarborax, he warns the chromithian. The small lizardkin gives the demon the benefit of the doubt. He calls out to Lady Pendour to ride that there is a risk Tarrak might be able to climb back out of the crevasse.

Eutharic continues to fly towards the lady of Carnell but as he gets close he balks and half ducks behind a stalagmite. "Permission to come closer?" He asks meekly. There is both fear and annoyance in the tiny demon's voice. The creature might be used to groveling but not to so many mortals.

*"Stay where you are, demon!"* Ailward shouts. *"The lady will not listen to your lies!"*

"Don't be so stubborn," Scarborax shouts at Sir Ghal's cohort. "It is just trying to help us so it can save its master's life. It might a selfish reason but it could also be the truth. What would you do to save Sir Ghal, hmm?"

*"It is not the same thing!"* Tristan snaps. The militia soldier has his weapon out and is ready to strike if Eutharic comes any closer.

"We have heard your warning, demon," Lady Pendour says to Eutharic. "But you and Galzadar have killed many of my people, so I suggest you slink off back to him and hope for mercy from Sir Ghal and Sir Quinn later. You will get none from me."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus says,* "Ae'm soory boot tha', thae saed he was a'coomin' up thae wall. We aren't en ana' daingeh, an' et's too derk ta' gate a goot shaet. Off wae gaeogh, then."

With that, Angus stores his bow, and returns to his original intention; he begins once more to move toward the village.









*OOC:*


 Next round, Angus will spend the whole round in movement, getting as far away from here as possible.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth shakes his head, trying to get his focus back, and he flies lazily away from the darkness that burns him so. He grabs his trusted magical bow and a long arrow, and as he turns towards the stuck ghast lord, he lets loose.

Unlike before, this arrow actually seems to pierce through Tarraks magical defences.









*OOC:*


Move (fly) my speed away from Tarrak, preferably up. Then attack with the longbow:
Composite longbow: 1D20+12 = [15]+12 = 27
1D8+6 = [3]+6 = 9

HP 25/58


Stats:


Spoiler: Caerth



Ghoul Fever (Su): Disease—bite, Fortitude DC 12, incubation period 1 day, damage 1d3 Con and 1d3 Dex.

AC 19
HP 25/58
Fort 10, Ref 7, Will 10
Speed 20 (medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +13/+8 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +13/+8 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +12 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 1/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 31/32
AC 22
Fort 6, Ref 10, Will 5
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +11/+9 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth shakes his head, trying to get his focus back, and he flies lazily away from the darkness that burns him so. He grabs his trusted magical bow and a long arrow, and as he turns towards the stuck ghast lord, he lets loose.
> 
> Unlike before, this arrow actually seems to pierce through Tarraks magical defences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Move (fly) my speed away from Tarrak, preferably up. Then attack with the longbow:
> Composite longbow: 1D20+12 = [15]+12 = 27
> 1D8+6 = [3]+6 = 9



As Tarrak struggles to free himself from the tanglefoot glue pinning him to the wall, Caerth's fired arrow pierces deep into the ghast lord's back. The undead creature snarls is displeasure. Then, cracks begin to spread across his skin. The cracks radiate a red light that seems to burn Tarrak. His eyes go wide with surprise.

*"No, this cannot be! Goddess, do not forsake me! I can beat them if will just lend me your strength!"*

The ghast lord's prayer to Malotoch goes unanswered and cracks in his skin expand and energy pours out of the ghast lord and powerful Infernal wind engulfs the creature. His eyes go blank and a dark voice begins laughing but it is not Tarrak's voice. It is feminine and as the ghast lord is torn apart from within there is a massive explosion of air and flame that destroys Tarrak and expands out to engulf all those in the crevasse.

*"Look out!"* Aureus yells.

The Infernal laughter of the Crow God continues as the explosion roars around the destroyed undead creature.









*OOC:*


That is the end of Tarrak! He's been fighting at the edge of destruction for the 5 or 6 rounds. If it wasn't for the 20% miss chance, Maur would have had him several times.

But, the energy pouring out of Tarrak is Malotoch's doing. Caerth, Maur, Sir Quinn, and Sir Ghal must all make DC 20 Reflex saves or take 2d6 fire damage and 2d6 bludgeoning damage. Also, a character is also knocked prone if standing on solid ground or blown back 10 feet if flying.

Angus, Aureus, Elle, Phar, Henry, and Wieland must also make a Reflex save but the DC is only 15 and the damage on a failed save is only 1d6 fire damage and 1d6 bludgeoning damage. @Tellerian Hawke, Angus can choose to shield both Elle and Wieland from the damage but if he does so, he takes full damage without a save. (So, 6 fire damage and 6 bludgeoning damage.)

On a successful save, damage is halved and the bludgeoning damage becomes nonlethal damage.

There is *no* extra damage for rolling a 1.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus watches as the energy expand out and engulf her friends. She fails to realize that the energy is filling the entire crevasse and beyond. The wave of Infernal energy catches her off guard. Fire burns her and she is buffeted by the powerful winds. It knocks her on her back. 

*"OWWW!"*

Henry manages to dive away from the crevasse and avoid the blast of Infernal energy. "That was close!"

Elle and Wieland try to huddle behind Angus's neck. The young soldier wraps himself around the gala to protect her from the energy spilling up out of the crevasse.

In the crevasse, Sir Ghal tries to shift behind a small stalagmite and while it shields him from the worse of the flames and powerful winds, he is already on the edge of blacking out. Just as the damning darkness on Spinereaver is snuffed out, Maur and Sir Quinn watch as he falls to the rocky floor of the crevasse.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus instinctively covers his two passengers, shielding them from harm.

*Angus says,* "Look aeut!"



Spoiler: Raw Data

















*OOC:*



Angus takes 3 pts. of fire damage, and 3 pts. of non-lethal damage.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus instinctively covers his two passengers, shielding them from harm.
> 
> *Angus says,* "Look aeut!"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Raw Data
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Angus takes 3 pts. of fire damage, and 3 pts. of non-lethal damage.



*OOC:* If Angus chooses to shield both Elle and Wieland, he takes full damage! So 6 fire damage and 6 bludgeoning damage. (It's in my post but maybe I wasn't clear enough.)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*OOC:*



*Just going by what you wrote:*



			
				The DM said:
			
		

> "...
> Angus can choose to shield both Elle and Wieland from the damage but if he does so, he takes full damage without a save. (So, 6 fire damage and 6 bludgeoning damage.)
> 
> *On a successful save, damage is halved and the bludgeoning damage becomes nonlethal damage.*
> 
> There is no extra damage for rolling a 1.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*OOC:*



Note that you wrote "full damage WITHOUT a save."


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Note that you wrote "full damage WITHOUT a save."



*OOC:* Yeah, so if you choose to roll a save, you're not shielding them and take half damage, but if you choose to shield them then Angus takes full damage (12 points of damage total).


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*OOC:*



Ah, I see. Yes, that sentence is unclear. I took "without a save" to mean if I failed my save. What you meant to say was, "if he does so, he does not get the benefit of a saving throw, and takes the full damage." 

I'm good with that. 6 pts. fire damage, 6 pts. (bludgeon? or non-lethal?)


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see. Yes, that sentence is unclear. I took "without a save" to mean if I failed my save. What you meant to say was, "if he does so, he does not get the benefit of a saving throw, and takes the full damage."
> 
> I'm good with that. 6 pts. fire damage, 6 pts. (bludgeon? or non-lethal?)



OOC: bludgeon


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Reflex Save: 1D20+15 = [11]+15 = 26


Phar dances nimbly back from the edge and avoids the power of the Crow God. He reaches into his pack and pulls out a coil of silk rope (50') to help with getting his companions out of the crevasse.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 6 → 18(12 + 6)

descriptive text to come


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus instinctively covers his two passengers, shielding them from harm.
> 
> *Angus says,* "Look aeut!"



As Wielands tries to protect Elle, Angus manges to protect both of them from the Infernal Wind. He is buffeted hard and his long hair is burnt away along his humanoid torso. Luckily, the flames don't linger on him.



Scotley said:


> OOC: Reflex Save: 1D20+15 = [11]+15 = 26
> 
> Phar dances nimbly back from the edge and avoids the power of the Crow God. He reaches into his pack and pulls out a coil of silk rope (50') to help with getting his companions out of the crevasse.



Phar finds that the rope won't reach down all the way to the bottom of the crevasse.

Aureus blinks her eyes open and grits her teeth. Her sensitive ears hear ringing from somewhere deep inside her head. She slowly picks herself up off the floor of the cave and looks around. She can see Phar uncoiling a rope to try to get Maur out of the crevasse. She checks her own magical rope and finds it undamaged. She commands it to coil back up to the top of the crevasse and unties it from the stalagmite.

Aureus then climbs up the slope towards Angus, Phar, and the others. She goes to Phar and helps him tie his silk rope to her _rope of climbing_. Once the two ropes are combined, the combined length is just long enough to reach the bottom of the crevasse.

"Angus, we need you to help us pull them up, if Caerth and Quinn can't manage to fly them up here," Aureus says to Angus.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus looks back briefly to Wieland and Elle.

*Angus says,* "Hung taete ma'fraends, wa'ere noot en aenae danger et th'moment, an' Maur bae a'naeden' ma'haelpe."


Spoiler: Translation



"Hang tight, my friends. We're not in any danger at the moment, and Maur be a' needing my help."


Having said his peace, Angus moves to help Phar haul Maur to the top.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur weathers the wrath of the petty goddess. He remains standing...or at least concious given that the blast took even him from his stance... thanks to his last moment desperate strategy to add to his defenses instead of attacking hard-to-hit foe.

"By Moradins beard, we did it!" he shouts before rushing toward the fallen knight and reviving him with one of his few remaining spells. Moradin smiles on the human, he is worthy of the blessings of the All-Father, the recovery spell causes is remarkable.

He them looks over the fallen in the crevasse, checking if there is hope for any of them and picks up the bow laying on the stone. It may come useful for clearing out the zombies.

OOC: Sacrifice Ghosttouch armor for Cure Moderate Wounds
Cure wounds on Sir Ghal: 2D8+7 = [8, 5]+7 = 20


----------



## JustinCase

Not one to gloat, Caerth nevertheless grins very satisfied, despite the wave of dark energy that waves over them. He weathers it, keeping his spot in the air, and looks at his companions in this battle.

The demon's champion has been destroyed; the biggest threat to the entire region halted. It is only a matter of putting the zombies to rest, making sure the battlefield is cleansed of any undead auras, and then...

And then returning to Carnell to see what the situation is there. If they have survived the attack of the rooks.

His grin, already a grimace, disappears completely when the half-orc remembers the peculiar possessed elf.

With renewed determination, Caerth leaves everyone in the crevasse behind and flies up, directly to where he left Galzadar. If the wizard is still entangled, the half-orc druid will land on top of him to keep Galzadar from escaping.









*OOC:*


Haven't adjusted my HP or stats yet; I will when I level-up Caerth in the following days.

HP 18/58


Stats:


Spoiler: Caerth



Ghoul Fever (Su): Disease—bite, Fortitude DC 12, incubation period 1 day, damage 1d3 Con and 1d3 Dex.

AC 19
HP 18/58
Fort 10, Ref 7, Will 10
Speed 20 (medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +13/+8 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +13/+8 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +12 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 1/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 31/32
AC 22
Fort 6, Ref 10, Will 5
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +11/+9 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> ooc: ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 6 → 18(12 + 6)





Neurotic said:


> Maur weathers the wrath of the petty goddess. He remains standing...or at least conscious given that the blast took even him from his stance... thanks to his last moment desperate strategy to add to his defenses instead of attacking hard-to-hit foe.



Both Sir Quinn and the ordained champion are left standing but both will need some time to rest after this ordeal. That feels a long way off, but the worst of it seems to be over.

Still under the effect of Phar's _fly_ spell, Sir Quinn doesn't have to wait to make his way back up to the others. The magic will last minutes, so he has time to survey the battlefield and go deal with the zombies if he so chooses.

They won't stand long against his spiked chain although a bludgeoning weapon would be a better choice. And if he can get them moving through the _spike stones_, the mindless undead will destroy themselves.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "By Moradins beard, we did it!" he shouts before rushing toward the fallen knight and reviving him with one of his few remaining spells. Moradin smiles on the human, he is worthy of the blessings of the All-Father, the recovery spell causes is remarkable.
> 
> He them looks over the fallen in the crevasse, checking if there is hope for any of them and picks up the bow laying on the stone. It may come useful for clearing out the zombies.
> 
> OOC: Sacrifice Ghosttouch armor for Cure Moderate Wounds
> Cure wounds on Sir Ghal: 2D8+7 = [8, 5]+7 = 20



The healing energy flows into Sir Ghal and the knight's eyes open. He looks up at the ordained champion and smiles. "Did, did we actually win?" He asks Maur. It is rhetorical. He laughs but then coughs. While he won't die today, he's still wounded very badly. He stands with Maur's help and goes to Quinn and gives the man a big hug. "Ha! Ha! What a victory!" Then he pauses and thinks of those who have died. "But the cost was high."

Maur makes his way over the the fallen soldier who lies nearby. The man is very dead and has been partially eaten by one of the rooks. The rest of the dead in the crevasse are rooks.

"Normally I'd say we should let these winged bastards rot where they lay," Sir Ghal says as he and Sir Quinn make their way to Maur's side. "But with so much death and undeath in this place, we better burn them all after sanctifying the bodies." He knees down next to the dead man and closes the man's death stare. "Arruns and the other soldiers... we will take back to Carnell to bury with honors with our dead."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus looks back briefly to Wieland and Elle.
> 
> *Angus says,* "Hung taete ma'fraends, wa'ere noot en aenae danger et th'moment, an' Maur bae a'naeden' ma'haelpe."
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Translation
> 
> 
> 
> "Hang tight, my friends. We're not in any danger at the moment, and Maur be a' needing my help."
> 
> 
> Having said his peace, Angus moves to help Phar haul Maur to the top.



Sir Ghal looks up towards the top of the crevasse and watches as Phar and Aureus' combined ropes descend down to them. "Let us hope that Tarrak's boast that Carnell has fallen is just that." With the magical darkness gone, he and Sir Quinn are guided only by the sparkling of the motes from Phar's _glitterdust_ spell. The knight ties the dead soldier to the rope and has Angus, Phar and the others haul up the dead man.

Elle and Wieland are forced to get down off of Angus's back, just to be safe.

Then, once the rope is lowered again, Sir Ghal begins to climb up the rope, very carefully. As he does, Scarborax's _dancing lights_ spell appears at the edge of the crevasse and then makes its way down towards Sir Ghal once the Stump Sorcerer has made his way to the edge. The light guides the way to the top.

"I congratulate you, heroes," the chromithian yells down to Caerth, Maur and Sir Quinn with a slight hiss. "You have vanquished a great evil this night!"

"All played their part, my friend," Sir Ghal says to the sorcerer. "You, yourself, saved Wieland's life. Do not forget that."

"I certainly won't," Wieland says.

Scarborax bows to the young soldier.

Down below, the natural darkness is no restriction for Maur as he waits his turn. He won't have to wait for Quinn. The ordained champion had expected there to be nothing left of Tarrak after such an explosion but some of the ghast lord's possessions have survived the ghast lord's destruction. _Spinereaver_ is embedded deep into the rocky wall of the cave about 20 feet above his head and there are other items (probably magical) strewn about the crevasse. The ghast lord's blood-red armor is damaged but still intact. That's very surprising... and disturbing. There is a belt emblazoned with the symbol of Malotoch and carved grinning skulls. Two rings glow red from the flames that engulfed Tarrak. One is embedded into the stalagmite while the other lies half buried under stone at Maur's feet. He also finds a metal necklace but it is melted and twisted, completely ruined.

He knows these items cannot be left behind. The taint of them could turn this cave evil. And there are the possessions of the other cultists to gather and _identify_. Most of them will have to be purified, if possible, or destroyed.



JustinCase said:


> Not one to gloat, Caerth nevertheless grins very satisfied, despite the wave of dark energy that waves over them. He weathers it, keeping his spot in the air, and looks at his companions in this battle.



Caerth watches as Maur and the two knights of Carnell survey the dead in the crevasse. After Sir Ghal begins his climb, Caerth watches as Maur takes stock of the ghast lord's powerful magical items that have survived the Infernal Wind. The half-orc druid spots the ghast lord's falchion embedded point first in the wall opposite of where Sir Ghal climbs up to the others.

Caerth's mind reels at the thought of _Spinereaver_ or the Confessor's magical javelin from falling into the hands of another villain. Luckily, Angus has already claimed _Azurak_.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> The demon's champion has been destroyed; the biggest threat to the entire region halted. It is only a matter of putting the zombies to rest, making sure the battlefield is cleansed of any undead auras, and then...
> 
> And then returning to Carnell to see what the situation is there. If they have survived the attack of the rooks.



Thinking of Carnell makes him eager to be gone from this place, but the half-orc druid knows he has work to do here still. Yes, the zombies have to be put to rest, but the taint of undeath could inflict a great evil on the cave and the lands surrounding it.

He watches as Aureus greets Sir Ghal with a hug and then her roguish instincts take over. She moves over to the fallen Confessor and looks at the man's possessions without touching anything. She shows considerable restraint. Then she notices something. *"He's not dead!"*

"Someone to face the noose, if we let him live that long," Sir Ghal ponders as he walks towards Aureus and the fallen cultist. "What about the woman?"

"She's dead," Wieland says. "I checked when I took this potion bottle off her." He hands it to Elle.

"Another healing potion," she pushes it back into Wieland's hands. "Drink it."

Wieland does as she commands and the worst of his injuries are healed.

*OOC:* Wieland - Drinks Omens cure serious wounds potion: 3D8+9 = [4, 2, 3]+9 = 18 | That puts Wieland up to 19 hit points.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> His grin, already a grimace, disappears completely when the half-orc remembers the peculiar possessed elf.
> 
> With renewed determination, Caerth leaves everyone in the crevasse behind and flies up, directly to where he left Galzadar. If the wizard is still entangled, the half-orc druid will land on top of him to keep Galzadar from escaping.



He finds the elf wizard completely _entangled_ and seemingly... at peace. The elf mumble... "Her voice is gone."

Galzadar looks to be a shell of the powerful wizard that killed so many. Whatever fight was in him is gone, but Caerth can still see darkness in the elf man's facial features not engulfed by greenery and fungus. The wizard lets out a wheezing laugh but then the vines entangle him tighter. He stares out with one eye from the entangling mass and looks directly at Caerth. A thin smile crosses the elf man's cracked lips. "Tarrak is gone, isn't he?"

The quasit is soon flying over his master and he looks at Caerth. "You will help me save him, right? The curse isn't gone, but without Tarrak here to act as anchor for Malotoch voice and Vok's eyes, my master's mind is his own... for now."

"No, kill me quick, druid," Galzadar says plainly. "If you don't, another foul creature will come to claim my skills. Maybe even Vok himself."

"I promise you we can save him!" Eutharic pleads. "The ritual I discovered is real! Do not kill him!" Fappling his wings, the quasit gets right in front of Caerth's face. "If you kill his physical form, Malotoch will be able to claim his soul! She could then recreate him as a vrock with all his magical abilities! Imagine facing him again but in that form! And she *will* send him against you again if she gets the chance!"


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth hesitates. He knows better than to trust a demon, even when this particular fiend has just helped saved his life.

He is convinced killing Galzadar is wrong, at least in this state, but freeing the mage and risking him turning on them again is something the druid is wary of.

*"Phar! Maur!"* Caerth calls out to his companions who, in his mind at least, have the most experience with magics, both arcane and divine. Hopefully they will know the truth of the ritual Eutharic claims can help.

While waiting for his allies to arrive, the half-orc drops down and makes extra sure there are no magical aids within reach of Galzadar when he releases the tangling vines in a few moments; no wands, scrolls, amulets, components, or even daggers and rings. This time he is a bit more reckless in shifting through the items, thinking that any magical traps sprung will have less of an effect with the rest of the undead army defeated. 









*OOC:*


Caerth only took a few items last time; now he makes sure to remove everything from Galzadar. He awaits this allies before releasing the spell holding the wizard.


----------



## Scotley

Phar moves to the part of the cave where the Zombies are still concentrated and choosing his target carefully, he calls upon his magic once more. With a whoosh fire erupts in the midst of the Zombies burning them where they stand. He readies his bow to deal with any survivors, but Caerth's call instead brings him to the entangled Sorcerer and his familiar. "Tell me of this ritual you think will help your master." He listens carefully and considers what he knows of such things.

OOC:
Fireball: 8D6 = [6, 4, 4, 5, 6, 1, 3, 6] = 35
DC: 20 reflex for half

Knowledge arcana: 1D20+21 = [11]+21 = 32


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:*



Zombies - DC 20 Reflex Save: 1D20-1 = [2]-1 = 1 (not even close)
The zombies are toast.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus returns to the task of removing bodies and evacuating the wounded.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

As Angus is taking Wieland and Elle where they need to go, he begins to make small talk.

*Angus says, in BROKEN Harqualian,* "I think figure out I did some of very easy things to speak at Harqualian. While battle lasted, I hear again and again some words using together, and words to be starting made sense. I am doing how?"

*After pausing a moment, Angus continues,* "Wonder I do at the things broke I did. Tarrak say they important not, and but then he make upset and say his Malotoch kill me she will for doing. Think I do that we must getting the pieces do, and figure out what for was those things purpose for."


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn flies and helps where needed, burning the rook bodies, or whatever he is sent off to help with.  if needed to remove the items from the re-deaded corpse of Tarrak he will fly and hover as directed by Mauer, Ghal or Caerth.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth hesitates. He knows better than to trust a demon, even when this particular fiend has just helped saved his life.
> 
> He is convinced killing Galzadar is wrong, at least in this state, but freeing the mage and risking him turning on them again is something the druid is wary of.
> 
> *"Phar! Maur!"* Caerth calls out to his companions who, in his mind at least, have the most experience with magics, both arcane and divine. Hopefully they will know the truth of the ritual Eutharic claims can help.
> 
> While waiting for his allies to arrive, the half-orc drops down and makes extra sure there are no magical aids within reach of Galzadar when he releases the tangling vines in a few moments; no wands, scrolls, amulets, components, or even daggers and rings. This time he is a bit more reckless in shifting through the items, thinking that any magical traps sprung will have less of an effect with the rest of the undead army defeated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Caerth only took a few items last time; now he makes sure to remove everything from Galzadar. He awaits this allies before releasing the spell holding the wizard.



It doesn't take long for Caerth to strip away Galzadar's remaining possessions. There is a dagger, a pair of bracers, fancy slippers, the unique-looking longblade, and the elf wizard's impressive spellbook. The half-orc druid is forced to drop the _entangle_ spell in order to get the spellbook away from Galzadar. The wizard's robe look like they could be enchanted but Eutharic objects to Caerth stripping his master to his bare skin.

*"Hey!"* The quasit complains. *"He can't attack you with his clothes! Leave my master a little dignity!"*

Galzadar speaks. "I promise I will not attack you, druid."



Scotley said:


> Phar moves to the part of the cave where the Zombies are still concentrated and choosing his target carefully, he calls upon his magic once more. With a whoosh fire erupts in the midst of the Zombies burning them where they stand.
> 
> OOC:
> Fireball: 8D6 = [6, 4, 4, 5, 6, 1, 3, 6] = 35
> DC: 20 reflex for half



The flames turn the zombies to ash.



Scotley said:


> He readies his bow to deal with any survivors, but Caerth's call instead brings him to the entangled Sorcerer and his familiar. "Tell me of this ritual you think will help your master." He listens carefully and considers what he knows of such things.
> 
> Knowledge arcana: 1D20+21 = [11]+21 = 32



Eutharic nods to Phar. "I know it will help him, but it won't be simple. When Vok transformed him into this form, the demon lord bound Galzadar to both him and to Malotoch. The Carrion Goddess can see and hear everything around my master..."

"But not now," Galzadar says quietly. "So quiet."

"Yes, with Tarrak's destruction, the link to Malotoch has been severed. She could also command him through the abyssal link but won't be able to do so again unless another powerful demon or undead creature comes close enough to command him. Vok could also see through my master's eyes, but I don't think he could hear through him as well."

"I've never heard his voice in my head," the elf wizard says. "But, he may still be watching us... I don't know."

"I can't say for certain, but I don't think so." The quasit says. He shakes his head. "It doesn't matter. While Tarrak still existed, he saw everything around my master. Vok will send something to try to get him back." He looks at Phar. "You must act quickly. We need to take him to a holy place dedicated to the North Gods. The grove at Carnell will probably be enough... I hope it is strong enough."

Once the entangling plants have retreated from around his master, the quasit finds a small rock and begins scratching out a diagram for the ritual on the rock next to Galzadar. Phar can tell that the quasit has done his research. He lays out a plan that requires Galzadar to be placed in the center of the grove. Divine symbols must be etched into the ground in key spots around the cursed elf wizard. Phar can tell that it will be complicated but will require only a few exotic components -- night plague, starclay, and stormdust. Phar has heard of both night plague and stormdust but starclay is completely unknown to him.

"Night plague is a plant that grows in dense grasslands. It should be easy to find. Stormdust is created by powerful sea storms. Apothecaries often collect it."

"Reynold might have some in his home," Galzadar has been listening closely to his familiar's plan.

"Yes, yes, I forgot about him!" He pulls on Caerth's arm to make sure he has the half-orc druid's full attention. "Reynold Bradshawe is in Carnell. He is my master's... apprentice."

"He is Tarrak's spy in Carnell," Galzadar sighs and shakes his head. "He was forced upon me and is lowly horrible person with little talent beyond necromancy. If I every see him again, I will burn him to a crisp!" Galzadar's eyes begin to swirl with energy and Eutharic is forced to land on the elf wizard's chest and cover his eyes.

*"Master, master, you need to calm down!"*

Phar watches the elf man's skin begins to shimmer like the night sky. Bright yellow spots like distant stars going nova burst like fireworks, which causes his skin to look rain-soaked but without any dampness. His hair seems to come alive as if a powerful wind is tossing it in a storm. Phar watches as the elf seems to blend in with his robes and rock underneath he until he appears nearly invisible.

Then, the shadowstar elf's rage passes and his skin returns to its normal hue.

"That was close," the quasit sighs in relief. He takes his hands off of Galzadar's eyes and the elf wizard has fallen into a deep sleep. "We need to get him to somewhere secure and out from under the moonlight until dawn breaks. He will be calmer after that." He checks his master's breathing. "He'll sleep for a while now."

"Once we get the ritual set up, three spell will be required to break the curse. They must be cast in order and timed just perfectly. They must be cast all on the same day. The first spell has to be _break enchantment_ and requires the stormdust. The second is _remove curse_ and it requires the starclay. Getting the clay won't be easy. It will have to be created or purchased from an alchemist. It will be very expensive. You could try to find it in the wild but it is usually only found at higher elevations near mountain lakes. Monsters often use it to strengthen their lairs... dragons too. The third spell is _atonement_."

He looks up at Phar. "While the first two spell don't require my master to be a willing participant, the the _atonement_ spell requires his consent or the ritual won't work completely. He will gain back a part of his morality, but he won't be exactly who he was before," the quasit pauses. "He was a silver elf before Vok transformed him. There might be a way to turn him back completely but it could be risky. In this form, he can be dominated again easily. If the ritual succeeds partially, my master will still be at risk, but his soul will be his own to fight such magic. Vok's servants won't be able to command him with only a word or gesture."



Spoiler: For Phar Only



Phar can sense that the quasit is telling the truth as best as the tiny demon knows. The paragon elf wizard also knows there will be a risk to Galzadar's life during the ritual. If he dies during it, he soul might be completely destroyed. But, better that than becoming a demon. Phar has heard of shadowstar elves before. They are extraplanar elves that live on the plane known as the Shadowstar Sea. Phar knows that it would require, at least, a _dominate person_ spell to keep such complete control over Galzadar's soul. If it could be dispelled, it could make the ritual more effective.











*OOC:*


The Shadowstar Sea replaces both the Astral Plane and the Plane of Shadow in Kulan's cosmology. It also has elements of both the Negative and Positive Energy Planes, which don't exist in the cosmology. The higher one flies into the plane's sky, the more powerful the positive energy becomes. The deeper one dives into the plane's sea, the more powerful the negative energy becomes.








Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus returns to the task of removing bodies and evacuating the wounded.



With no more threats, Angus is able to guide the survivors in helping him recover the last of the dead soldiers of Carnell. Sir Ghal insists on taking the dead cultists with them as well.

"We can not leave them behind," he says. "They could rise as undead. The bodies need to be consecrated and buried on holy ground."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> As Angus is taking Wieland and Elle where they need to go, he begins to make small talk.
> 
> *Angus says, in BROKEN Harqualian,* "I think figure out I did some of very easy things to speak at Harqualian. While battle lasted, I hear again and again some words using together, and words to be starting made sense. I am doing how?"
> 
> *After pausing a moment, Angus continues,* "Wonder I do at the things broke I did. Tarrak say they important not, and but then he make upset and say his Malotoch kill me she will for doing. Think I do that we must getting the pieces do, and figure out what for was those things purpose for."



"I don't know if there is a risk," Elle says. "But lets gather up everything and make sure that thing cannot come back." She helps Angus search for the broken bits of the box while Scarborax keeps the _dancing lights_ floating overhead so the Gala of Inanna can see. The two of them find the remains of both Phre and Tarrak's phylacteries.

Wieland makes his way to the horses along with Bothild and Thorvid. The old dwarf fighter is in bad shape after the Infernal Wind hit him and the female dwarf soldier helps him up the slope.

"I need a beer, a bath, and a bed," Thorvid mumbles.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn flies and helps where needed, burning the rook bodies, or whatever he is sent off to help with.  if needed to remove the items from the re-deaded corpse of Tarrak he will fly and hover as directed by Maur, Ghal or Caerth.



Quinn first helps Maur get to the top of the crevasse. The ordained champion ties himself to the rope and Aureus and Quinn pull the dwarf up after Maur recovers the destroyed ghast's dangerous possessions from the bottom of the crevasse. Quinn is forced to pull Spinereaver out of the wall and is pleased to discover that the human-bane weapon doesn't burn him.

Everything is gathered up from the other dead cultists and put into bundles, so that no one is forced to touch anything. After several hours of work, the bodies of the dead rooks have been stacked in the area consecrated by Maur by the remaining palisades and then set on fire. The smoke fills the cave and Quinn flies back to the cave mouth where all his allies and the survivors have gathered.

Caerth and Phar have gathered up Galzadar after binding the elf man's hands and blindfolding him. The shadowstar elf still slumbers. The bodies of the two priestesses are slung over one of the horses with the unconscious Crisenth bound and gagged and slung over top of them. Both Sir Ghal and Lady Pendour had insisted on taking the man prisoner instead of killing him outright.

"He will pay for his crimes, but it will be done in the traditional ways," Lady Pendour insists. "The people will probably insist he be hanged, but trial in the arena of Sandbreak could also be his fate."

"If he goes to the arena, I will personally make sure he never leaves it!" Sir Ghal says.

"I say we just hang him and not worry about telling the senate at all," Wieland adds.

"That is not our way, Mr. Bowen," Lady Pendour notes. "No one else will speak of lying to senate! The traditions of the Strandlands must be upheld!"

"You could challenge the Confessor to a duel to the death, Wieland," Thorvid suggests. "He did kill your kin, so it would be justified."

"He'd probably kill you, Wieland," Sir Ghal says. "He is too powerful. No, we must let the people of Carnell decide. They will likely vote for a trial here and the senate will agree to it."

"We will worry about that later," Lady Pendour says. "We must get back to Carnell and find out if it has come under attack, or not."

"Yes, mi'lady," Sir Ghal nods to her from his horse.

Elle rides with her lady while Ailward rides with Sir Ghal. There aren't enough horses for everyone, so the journey back to Carnell is on foot. Takes several hours, but Quinn _flies_ ahead to help the defenders left behind to guard the village after being ordered to do so by Lady Pendour.

Quinn finds that Tarrak was not lying to them. The village was attacked by rooks but it seems the defenders fought them off. There are casualties among the militia defenders, but it looks like it could have been much worse. Nearly a dozen members of the militia lay dead, but all of the attacking rooks were killed. He finds Mabon and Timmins helping to clean up the second mess in Carnell caused by attacking rooks. He is surprised to find Aries out of his cell and helping with the wounded.

Mabon tells Quinn that Aries helped them against the rooks. "If he hadn't, there would have been a lot more deaths on our side."

"He saved my life," Timmins adds. "The rooks surrounded me and took me down but he came out of nowhere and healed me."

"I only wish I could have helped the ogre boy in time," Aries says glumly. "Damn that bastard, Eike!"

"I tried to save him," Timmins adds. "But I'm not a skilled healer."

"But at least you were there to try," Aries says.

"You saved many of the others," Mabon notes. "We thank you for that."









*OOC:*


Quinn is the first of the PCs to arrive back in Carnell due to being able to _fly_. If Caerth can still fly with his spell after several hours of gathering up the dead (and items of the bad guys), burning the rooks, and helping the wounded out of the cave, then he can get there too, although he might want to stick near Galzadar and the quasit. (He could easily carry the cursed elf wizard while flying.)

Wild shaping back into a bat would get him there faster, I think.

It takes the other PCs and the NPC survivors several hours to get back to the village while making sure that all the survivors get there in one piece. Neither Sir Ghal nor Lady Pendour will ride ahead and leave her people behind. After the fight is officially over, I'm going to say it takes over 6 hours to gather up the dead, cleanse the cave, and return to Carnell.

Once back in Carnell, the PCs discover that *20 rooks* attacked the village. During the confusion, the false apprentice of Galzadar, Reynold Bradshawe, left the defenders (under false pretenses) and entered the manor where he freed both Eike and Xander. (He left Aries to rot.) The two prisoners escaped the manor while Reynold summoned a skeleton and attacked his fellow citizens from behind.

Aries called out a warning that went unheard in the manor for some time until Brutus finally heard him and let him out. Aries told the half-ogre what happened and Brutus went after Eike and Xander. Brutus loaned Aries a weapon and the Soldier of Iron entered the fray on the side of defenders. At one point, Timmins was nearly killed, but Aries saved him with a _cure_ spell.

No one saw what happened between Brutus and the two escaped prisoners as it occurred near the smithy while the main fight was going on on the other side of the village. (Some of the rooks also attacked the manor. Brutus had been leading those defenders.)

After the rooks and Reynold were defeated, Mabon and Timmins went looking for Brutus. They found him dead just outside the smithy. Timmins tried to save him, but it was too late. Brutus's axe and few of his other items were missing, as was all of Xander's remaining gear that was being stored in the smithy for safe keeping. The lock was picked (probably by Xander). Note, however, that Phar still has Xander's spellbook and spell component pouch, as well as the other items the duergar gave up willingly.

There were other missing items. I'll post which items are missing on the OOC thread.


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


Eike will be in trial by hammer strike, such a disapointment, leaving her alive only to _not _change sides.  Not surprised about the duergar though


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Eike will be in trial by hammer strike, such a disappointment, leaving her alive only to _not _change sides.  Not surprised about the duergar though











*OOC:*


Him, actually.


----------



## JustinCase

Carrying Galzadar behind him, Caerth arrives with the others at Carnell. Seeing that the villagers managed to defend the town successfully, the half-orc decides to head to the sacred grove first before checking up on the townsfolk.

Motioning for Phar to help him with the symbols to keep Galzadar safe, the druid warns Eutharic, *"I don't think you'll find it a pleasant place to be in there. Perhaps you can keep watch just outside?"*

His tone is almost apologetic, but Caerth does not want to take any risks. The presence of a demon on this sacred ground could have unpredictable effects. However, the half-orc realizes that the quasit helped save his life, and for that he grudgingly respects the tiny fiend. 









*OOC:*


The Master Air spell lasted 9 minutes, so Caerth has walked alongside most of the others to Carnell.

Caerth will place Galzadar in the grove, helping Phar with the magic symbols if needed, before moving to town.


----------



## Neurotic

Once he heard about the spells needed to free Galzadar, Maur commented on the ritual
"I can cast all those spells. I am not the most powerful caster, but my faith is strong and the shrine will help. But for tomorrow, we travel to bring murderers to justice."

Between his healers hands, alchemist shop and remaining charges of the healing wand, no additional deaths happened, but the toll is terrible. His skills would help in armory perhaps, but he was never true craftsman with the stone. On the other hand, his spells can create and shape stones, call earth elementals for help and do stuff to keep people fed and healthy until such time they re-assemble the town.

But the evil at the root of this all, the promontory in the sea and even those monsters that maybe took the lives of those in the boat...those need special attention. There are always more monsters, but this little town neglected its defenses and now paid the price. If there were some reclusive monks, well, some kind of contact was needed. At least mutual aid agreement and a way to contact them quickly.

Same for the support from the wilderness. Having good relation with your neighbors helps, but the city itself was wide open. It is true, flying monsters wouldn't be deterred. But they _knew_ there were flying monsters around. And yet, where are net-catapults? Organized crossbowmen? Palissades and covers to protect warriors from aerial attacks?

There is a lot of work to do. But first and foremost, he needs to pray. His thanks for the victory which would be impossible if not for The Blessing of The Great Table. For the confidence shown by his patron. For good companions who although each worships different gods came together and overcame this emissary of the hells.

Pray. Learn. Focus.

Then go and root out some more evil. Until such day he cannot lift his hammer anymore. Where his armor will become a burden and not security. Ever after fighting the undying his thoughts return to the immortality. But obtaining it through evil, what kind of perverted soul turns to that. Live good and prosperous life and you will be rewarded in the life after this one. How can one be so short-sighted and accept the undeath? Especially with such gods as devour their followers as readily as enemies.

Pray. Reflect. Focus.

The purpose of the champion is to slay evil or be slain in trying to slay it. Not to protect the innocents, not to rebuild the lives of the affected. He is here to smite, not protect. The people will survive, maybe even thrive. Their Lady has shown some backbone and survived to tell the tale. Maur will find a bard to tell this tale to. Everyone will hear about her deed and The Exemplars. Humans forget so easily with their different cultures and isolationists settlements. They need some dwarven unity.

Pray. Learn spells. Focus.
As the night goes and new dawn breaks, Maur lowers his dark goggles over his sensitive eyes and goes into the town, his armor polished, his step firm and body in better shape than the day before. The determination visible in the set of his bushy eyebrows and clenched jaw, he finds the group one by one and looks for Sir Ghal and Lady Pendour.

"We need to plan."

OOC: if we need dispel magic maybe I would be better with inquisition domain


----------



## Scotley

Phar speaks to the little demon before preparing the symbols. "There is considerable risk to your master in what we are going to do. I will try to remove the domination effect with a dispel magic and I hope that will make things easier." 

OOC: Phar will need to rest and regain spells before he has anything useful to offer.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Carrying Galzadar behind him, Caerth arrives with the others at Carnell. Seeing that the villagers managed to defend the town successfully, the half-orc decides to head to the sacred grove first before checking up on the townsfolk.
> 
> Motioning for Phar to help him with the symbols to keep Galzadar safe, the druid warns Eutharic, *"I don't think you'll find it a pleasant place to be in there. Perhaps you can keep watch just outside?"*
> 
> His tone is almost apologetic, but Caerth does not want to take any risks. The presence of a demon on this sacred ground could have unpredictable effects. However, the half-orc realizes that the quasit helped save his life, and for that he grudgingly respects the tiny fiend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The Master Air spell lasted 9 minutes, so Caerth has walked alongside most of the others to Carnell.
> 
> Caerth will place Galzadar in the grove, helping Phar with the magic symbols if needed, before moving to town.



Galzadar remains placid during the trip to Carnell. He continues to sleep, but the half-orc druid keeps the elf man tied up, blindfolded, and gagged.

Caerth places the cursed elf wizard at the center of the grove near the Altar of the North Gods. The morning sky is bright but Caerth can see storm clouds at a sea. He will have to put up some sort of shelter to keep Galzadar dry and warm.

"I will stay here," Eutharic says to Caerth. The tiny quasit sets himself up in a tree near the grove where he can keep watch on his master. "I will let you know if he wakes up."



Scotley said:


> Phar speaks to the little demon before preparing the symbols. "There is considerable risk to your master in what we are going to do. I will try to remove the domination effect with a dispel magic and I hope that will make things easier."
> 
> OOC: Phar will need to rest and regain spells before he has anything useful to offer.



"I understand the risks," Eutharic replies. "I think he does too. But we cannot wait too long to try this. He will become agitated if left alone for too long." He pauses. "And Vok will come for him."



Neurotic said:


> Once he heard about the spells needed to free Galzadar, Maur commented on the ritual
> "I can cast all those spells. I am not the most powerful caster, but my faith is strong and the shrine will help. But for tomorrow, we travel to bring murderers to justice."



Aureus stands nearby and listens to the conversation about Galzadar. "Yes, we need to find those that have escaped but we also must find those that are missing." She looks towards the beachhead with concern. "Sir Gareth isn't a young man and Quinten isn't truly an adventurer. If they are in trouble, we need to find them." She sighs. "If they are still alive."

She looks at Maur. "Can Moradin tell us if they are still alive?"



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Between his healers hands, alchemist shop and remaining charges of the healing wand, no additional deaths happened, but the toll is terrible. His skills would help in armory perhaps, but he was never true craftsman with the stone. On the other hand, his spells can create and shape stones, call earth elementals for help and do stuff to keep people fed and healthy until such time they re-assemble the town.
> 
> But the evil at the root of this all, the promontory in the sea and even those monsters that maybe took the lives of those in the boat...those need special attention. There are always more monsters, but this little town neglected its defenses and now paid the price. If there were some reclusive monks, well, some kind of contact was needed. At least mutual aid agreement and a way to contact them quickly.
> 
> Same for the support from the wilderness. Having good relation with your neighbors helps, but the village itself was wide open. It is true, flying monsters wouldn't be deterred. But they _knew_ there were flying monsters around. And yet, where are net-catapults? Organized crossbowmen? Palisades and covers to protect warriors from aerial attacks?
> 
> There is a lot of work to do. But first and foremost, he needs to pray. His thanks for the victory which would be impossible if not for The Blessing of The Great Table. For the confidence shown by his patron. For good companions who although each worships different gods came together and overcame this emissary of the hells.
> 
> Pray. Learn. Focus.
> 
> Then go and root out some more evil. Until such day he cannot lift his hammer anymore. Where his armor will become a burden and not security. Ever after fighting the undying his thoughts return to the immortality. But obtaining it through evil, what kind of perverted soul turns to that. Live good and prosperous life and you will be rewarded in the life after this one. How can one be so short-sighted and accept the undeath? Especially with such gods as devour their followers as readily as enemies.
> 
> Pray. Reflect. Focus.
> 
> The purpose of the champion is to slay evil or be slain in trying to slay it. Not to protect the innocents, not to rebuild the lives of the affected. He is here to smite, not protect. The people will survive, maybe even thrive. Their Lady has shown some backbone and survived to tell the tale. Maur will find a bard to tell this tale to. Everyone will hear about her deed and The Exemplars. Humans forget so easily with their different cultures and isolationists settlements. They need some dwarven unity.
> 
> Pray. Learn spells. Focus.
> As the night goes and new dawn breaks, Maur lowers his dark goggles over his sensitive eyes and goes into the town, his armor polished, his step firm and body in better shape than the day before. The determination visible in the set of his bushy eyebrows and clenched jaw, he finds the group one by one and looks for Sir Ghal and Lady Pendour.
> 
> "We need to plan."
> 
> OOC: if we need dispel magic maybe I would be better with inquisition domain



Maur finds that most in the village of Carnell are still resting when he gets up at dawn. The people have been through a lot and they needed time to recover. Overnight, Sir Ghal and and a few others remained vigilant but the bulk of the small community's population slept long and soundly.

Thankfully, there were no new attacks overnight. The rooks seem to be depleted and no undead have risen from the dead either friend or foe. That took a lot of preparation from Maur and the halfling Gala of Inanna, Elle Redding. Aureus helped too. The gala is now watching over her comatose kinswoman, Temperance. It will take high-level healing magic to free the halfling's mind from the despair caused by the mummy. Maur was able to heal her minor wounds but her mind is beyond his reach, for now.

The newly ordained Divine Disciple finds Elle sleeping next to Temperance in the common room of Gurnard's Arms with Aureus sleeping on a nearby cot. The hutaakan is bandaged across her chest and legs. She nearly perished when the Infernal Wind hit.

Thorvid almost died too. He is snoring on a cot near the back of the room. The small inn is bursting with people, as many of the villages homes are now in the need of major repairs. That was from the first attack more than the second.

Maur finds Sir Ghal ready to fall asleep on his feet. The knight doesn't even resist letting Maur take over the watch over the village. He retreats to Pendour Manor to find his bed and sleep. He will likely sleep the rest of the day. He needs it.

Two other members of the militia are keeping watch over Carnell. They aren't tired as they slept last night while Sir Ghal remained awake with a few other guards that have now found a bed to sleep in at the inn.

The owner of the inn, Rosemergy brings Maur a plate of food and some willowhoney mead. "Are you feeling better?" she asks. "you looked so ragged after you and the others came back."









*OOC:*


Do the PCs rest a full 24 hours (full bed rest) or only 8 hours?

Also, a decision has to be made to decide what to do first. Do the PCs go after Eike and Xander first? Do they go to try to find out the fate of Sir Gareth and Quinten first? Do they help Galzadar first? Do they go back to Gurnard's Head and deal with any undead that have risen first?

Or do they do something else?

@Neurotic has cast his vote.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I think Galzadar is a beacon for evil, so I think a possibility is splitting up. Caerth and Phar treating the star elf and catching up through those nifty druid transport spells.  Only problem is, Caerth is the best tracker...
> 
> Anyway, rolls:
> 
> Search and Survival: 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19
> 1D20+19 = [16]+19 = 35



After a good night's rest, morning comes and Caerth is up before the dawn. He knows there is only a short window to find those who fled after the fight in Carnell. He makes his way to the smithy where the two cultists broke in and stole several items that were brought back from the island... after they killed Brutus.

That was a tough loss.

The day is pleasant, which is unusual for Carnell. There are barely any clouds in the sky and the day is warm. It isn't boiling hot and will probably be a great day, if the weather holds. The half-orc druid doesn't see any storm clouds on the horison, but he knows that can change, fast.

He finds Mabon working in the forge. He's been cleaning up the mess left behind by Eike and Xander. They stole a lot, including some of Mabon's own wealth... taken out of a locked chest that was broken open. Caerth can see that Mabon has also been working at his forge. He's been busy repairing items through the night.

"Ah, lad," Mabon says as Caerth appears near the smithy's open doorway. "Glad to see yer rested." He motions to the area around the doorway. "I made sure no one trampled the area. Do ye think you can find those bastards?"

Caerth quickly goes over the ground in the light of day. He can see in the dirt the fight that Brutus has with one of the cultists. The prints are shallow and not heavy, so it was probably Eike who killed Brutus. He finds other prints that are probably Xander's. They lead out of Carnell along the edge of the southern trail that leads past the old graveyard towards the Wasting Shores. Caerth knows he can track him.

Eike's prints disappear near the rear of the smithy. There is an old post where horses can be tied up. He can see hoofprints leading south as well. The escaped cultist is on horseback. Not good.

Mabon sticks his head through a nearby window. "One of those bastards stole Reimas. I didn't realize it last night. I thought he just ran off away from the fight, but he hasn't come back."

That news means Caerth knows the two escapees aren't together. While it will be easier to defeat each of them on their own, it might be harder to find Eike with him on horseback. And Xander can use his psionics to hide himself.

"Took a saddle and saddlebags too," Mabon adds. "Damn cultists!"

Caerth looks down the street and sees Maur heading towards the inn.









*OOC:*


Decided to make this an IC post: Roll on Random Weather Table: 1D100 = [3] = 3

So, normal weather for the climate and season. I can't remember what time of year the game began but it is either late spring or early summer. So it is a bright sunny day that isn't too hot and there hasn't been any rain.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus is up early because such is his habit. He looks very well rested.









*OOC:*



Angus has healed 18 pts. damage, due to his *Rapid Metabolism*.







Angus helps Caerth track; using his considerable skills, he aids Caerth in his endeavor, using his sharp eyes to spot minute details.



Spoiler: Skill Checks

















*OOC:*



Spot Check: 25, Survival (Track) Check: 31

Aid Another (Survival Only): Success (+2 to Caerth's check.)

Angus' Spot Check stands by itself, since Caerth was using Search for some odd reason.







Angus looks around thoroughly, allowing his senses and instincts to guide him.

*Angus says,* "Here to serve you, am I. Getting the hang of your language Angus is. Wants a task, Angus does."

Angus' command of Harqualian is improving, but he still has much to learn before he is fluent.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Angus' Spot Check stands by itself, since Caerth was using Search for some odd reason.











*OOC:*


Search is what is used to "Find a Footprint" in v.3.5. You can find the footprints with the skill, but to follow them requires the Track feat. Spot isn't used for finding footprints.

Maybe you're thinking of PFRG 1E's Perception and Survival?


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth is still unsure what to think of Angus, but he is grateful for the centaurs help. Not being very talkative himself, the half-orc mostly grunts and nods in response, but the occassional smile can also been seen on his face.

*"Don't be a servant,"* he replies when Angus repeats his statement about serving Caerth. *"Be you."*

After some consideration, he adds, *"Tracking people on horseback is difficult. Do you have any tricks that might help?"*

Without much sense of tact, Caerth looks at the centaurs lower body, studying the hoofs in particular.









*OOC:*


I'm going with the story here, but I think Caerth would've tried to keep Galzadar in reasonable conditions before leaving to track down Eike and Xander.

And you know, I think Caerth and Angus are beginning to bond, despite the druids initial reaction.


----------



## Neurotic

Maurs huffs around the smithy and stops well away from the trackers.

"I have an idea for Galzadar. But I need you to confirm it. Please, lets find Phar and see if we can clear Galzadar before going after the fugitives."


----------



## Knightfall

Inside the inn, Aureus startles awake. She pulls herself up off the cot and yawns, which sounds more like a low growl. No one seems to notice. Most of those resting in the inn are wounded and are sleeping soundly. As she gets up, her body complains. She and the others have been through a lot and could use a lot more rest but she knows the others are probably up already.

Phar will be off somewhere meditating to regain his spells. She has watched him do it for years now. Has it really been that long since she first met the paragon elf on the edge of the Great Forest as she left her homeland in the Rilous Mountains and set off to explore the news lands she and her people were transported to by The Transformation? Her tail swishes inadvertently as she thinks of first meeting her friend and then traveling with him south were they eventually met Lorien.

She makes the rounds through the common room and checks on those with the worst injuries. Everyone seems to be resting comfortably and healing nicely. It helps that they have Elle watching over them. Rosey brings the hutaakan some cooked beef and vegetables. Aureus _wolfs_ everything down in the kitchen away from the sleeping villagers.

"Thank you," she says to Rosemergy.

"You were hungry," the halfling matron laughs. "That's a good sign."

Aureus grins and finishes off her plate.

"Maur was just in here a moment ago," Elle says to her. "He seemed to be looking for something."

"He's probably already trying to whip the others up into a frenzy, so we can track the duergar and the cultist," Aureus says. "I think he's taking Xander's escape very personally." She signs and stretches. "Oof, I need more healing. I need to go to the grove and pray."

"I can heal you more," Elle says.

"No, save your healing for them," Aureus says while motioning to the villagers. "They are going to need you now more than ever. We'll probably be gone for at least a day hunting down those two."

Aureus hands the plate back to Rosemergy and thanks the halfling again. The inn's matron gathers up a bundle of food from the kitchen and gives it to Aureus. "Food for the road for you and the others."

"Thank you," Aureus says warmly.

"All of Carnell owes you our lives," Rosey says. "It is a debt we can't begin to repay."

Aureus hugs the halfling matron and Elle. She gathers up her gear from under her cot and stows away anything she won't need right away in her pack. She puts some of the hardtack rations in her pack and slings the rest of it over her shoulder as she heads out of the inn. She quickly notices Angus first. The Harqualian centaur stands out on the road. Caerth is looking at the ground next to Angus and Maur is walking up to them.

She smiles and glad to see her friends. She bounds over to them, testing her wounded leg. It seems to be holding out okay. "All awake already, I see." She bends over to look down at the tracks that Caerth has found. "You got their trail?"

She looks around but doesn't see Phar. "Phar's probably at the grove meditating." He pauses. "Quinn slept in the manor last night." She notes the looks on their faces. "No, I don't mean like that! He's a knight now so that is where he has to be."

"Sir Ghal is more likely to be in the lady's bedchamber," Mabon says as exits the smithy. He tries to wipe dirt off his hands onto his apron but the garment is as dirty as his hands. "Why he just doesn't tell Lady Pendour he's in love with her, I don't understand... especially after what ye all went through last night."

"He's stubborn," Aureus replies. "He's so concerned about his duty to her that it blinds him from knowing that she loves him too."

"What!?" Mabon exclaims.

"Please, it's so obvious."

"Well, he was up all night guarding the village, so I doubt he's going to be doing anything other than falling into bed and snoring for the rest of the day," Mabon says with a snort.

He looks at them and then remembers something. He rushes back into the smithy. "I finished that sword for Sir Quinn last night. That silvered sword ye took from the duergar. That Xander might be a villain but he's a good smith." He comes back out with the blade. It is in a fine scabbard that looks brand new. The dwarf unsheathes it and shows his work off. "I redid some of the design to be more dwarven than duergar and fancied up the hilt." He re-sheathes it and hands it over to Angus. "It's a good blade. It could be enchanted later but that's not my skill. "Tell Sir Quinn that he can forget about regular payment. He can just owe me a good night of drinking. Plus, if he gets the chance, tell him to use it to kill those two villains!"

"That's great work, Mabon," Aureus says. She looks at the others. "I need to go pray in the grove for my spells. I'm sure Phar will be there, and I'll check on Galzadar." He looks up towards Pendour Manor. "Someone should go get Quinn before he sleeps all day... not that that's a bad idea."

She heads towards the Grove of the North Gods.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus volunteers to get Quinn. He needs to give him the sword, at any rate. His mind is also on the previous night's prayers; after arriving in Carnell, Angus had spent several hours praying to Meilikki, asking for guidance. Then he had slept about two hours, before ending up here, with Caerth, looking at tracks. But it was ok; Angus had always been a short sleeper. There was always so much to be doing, sleep was the one thing that he always skimped on. His body's natural metabolism was so fast, his wounds would heal, even without a full night's rest.

Before trotting over to the Pendour Mansion, Angus turns to Caerth and nods.

*Angus says,* "Much respect for Aeron have I. Told me to serve you, he did. But see I now, that his true intention, to introduce us it was. Believe I now that knew, Aeron did, that become friends, we would. Glad of meeting you, I am."

Without further words, Angus trots over to Pendour Mansion, to wake up Quinn, and to give him his silvered sword.

Also on Angus' mind, is *Azurak*. He liked the weapon, although he feared its rage power might get him into trouble. But it was poorly balanced, and far too heavy, not sleek and quick like his clan sword. Perhaps he could find someone more worthy of owning it? Perhaps he could trade it to someone, perhaps for the big amulet, or one of the rings? He would think on it. But for now, he would hold on to Azurak; they were going to need it, to destroy the evil items with.


----------



## Knightfall

*Meanwhile, in the Pendour Family Crypt:*
Lady Elisabeth Pendour is sure what to do or what to tell them. She looks at the body of Brutus Wruck on the stone slab in front of her then at the empty stone slab behind her. No one knew. Her husband had insisted she keep it a secret from everyone, even Lord Garfield. The boy wasn't to be given any special treatment, but she couldn't help but worry about him.

He was her nephew after all.

Brutus had been the illegitimate son of her late husband's brother, Lord Theodard Pendour. His mother had been an ogre woman from the Thunder Mountains. She'd been a ranger and soldier for Carnell who died fighting against the mountain orcs of Rozar. Lord Theodard had loved her dearly and the two were a good match. He was a bear of a man and powerful warrior, but he too died. Killed in the streets of Sandbreak by an assassin's knife.

Brutus had been just a babe when it happened and had initially gone into an orphanage in the city. It was only when Peregrine learned of his nephew years later that the boy was brought into their home as a servant. Her husband taught the young half-ogre to fight and trained him to become a household guard. Someone to act as their daughter's guardian once she was old enough to be married.

The family eventually came to Carnell and then Peregrine died. She knew he never wanted the boy to know his true heritage but Elisabeth soon loved the boy like he was her own son. That is why she kept him in the manor most of the time. She had worried greatly about him when he was gone on the island with Sir Quinn and the others, and when he came back, she had insisted he stay to guard the village. She was sure he'd have died fighting against Tarrak's horde.

But, he died anyway.

"I cannot lose anyone else, my love," she says towards the sky. "He has to be the last one or I will die inside." She looks back at the empty slab. "Why did you leave me?"

"My lady, they are starting to wake," a voice calls out to her from outside the crypt. "They are gathering near the smithy."

Lady Pendour gets up off her knees and exits her family crypt. She is steeled. Determined. Angry. She rushes down the road towards Carnell with her lady in waiting trailing behind her. She doesn't wait for the guards. The battle taught her how to fight and survive, although without Carnell's heroes, she would have likely died.

She rushes towards the smithy while gathering her cloak around her. Those few who are awake and working to fix the damage to the village bow to her as she passes. They would do anything for her now. She comes upon them just after Aureus leaves for the grove. She'll tell her later, or they will. Angus begins trotting up the road towards her.

"I am glad you are all awake and feeling better," she says. "I hope you are going after the escaped prisoners right away. I need you to get something back from them. Brutus's ring is gone." She pauses. "His signet ring." She exhales. "It was his father's. My husband's brother. Brutus was my nephew." She pauses again. "No one but he and I knew. Well, I think Sir Ghal has always suspected."

She looks at Caerth, her eyes desperate. "I need that ring back before he can be properly buried in the crypt." She sighs. "And his axe should go up in the hall next to his uncle's family blade. If his father or mother were still alive, it would go to one of them. My brother-in-law did not have any other family. Brutus was the last male Pendour heir. Everything will go to my daughter now."

She looks up at the sky. "And there is something else... I just... discovered that my husband's remains are missing from the crypt... including the coffin and all the regalia," she begins sobbing. "Those bastards must have looted the crypt before they fled!"


----------



## Neurotic

Maur nods "Galzadar will have to wait then."

And think to himself_ "They had a necromancer in the town. It would be better the body is only looted."_

"We may have a way of freeing Galzadar spirit too, lady. But it will take some time. Time we don't have if we're going after the ring."


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn is feeling pain for the first time in a long time. He felt the cloud of poison drain away a part of him, to the point of a bit of color of his skin had paled. But the rest he had in an actual bed, a*comfortable* bed like that given to the champion gladiator, had allowed his body to fully recover it vitality overnight.

He draws the scimitar, "Cruel Justice" and he gives a respectful nod to the naked adamentine blade, "good morning, blade of the stars. We have justice to meter out today, The duegar has broken his solemn vow. By the law of the land, that is a sentence of death. May I be the one who wields you to administer this justice? And to bring justice to the boy, Brutus' murder?" 

Its not a prayer, but an honest question for the weapon to consider.  As for an actual prayer, he moves to a window and faces to the grove and gets on his knees in supplication, " Those of you have smiled on us and given us this victory, I thank you. I do not know your names, but my companions do and I thank you for protecting them and I. We have further work to be done aand I humbly ask for your favorable gaze to continue to smile upon us in our endeavors."

After a short monment of silence he stands and dresses to prepare for the day - Food being one of the first .. .. ..


----------



## Neurotic

"Lady Pendour, I came here to tell everyone I have the third component for the cleansing ritual for Galzadar. And if Caerth prepares Atonement today, we can do it immediately. 

I already prepared spells needed to locate the fugitives. I can also call celestial allies and send them after them while we deal with the elf. Xander might be too strong for them, but not necessarily. And Eike almost certainly isn't.

I have Consecrate in case we want to do the ritual away from the sacred grove. I prepared things to protect him and us from evil...it will take about 2 hours total so we can still start tracking."

He looks at the group
"I am loathe to let the killers go, but they can be tracked later and Galzadar is a threat in this state."


----------



## Scotley

Phar spends a long night in Elven reverie in the grove. He has much to ponder. He is much taken by the valor he witnessed this past day, but burdened by the losses this little place has suffered. Why must their be such evil in the world that takes good people from their homes and families in untimely death. Their spans on this world are short enough as it is. 

But these same questions have troubled the rest of Elves for thousands of years and no answers have been found even by the most knowledgeable of Sages and the wisest of Elders. Phar is not so vain as to think his meger accumulated experiences are enough to give him the answers so many have sought. 

The new day has new and immediate problems that must be solved. He studies his spell books carefully as soon as it is light enough to read them. He must prepare for the ritual and for the bringing of justice for the crimes of Xander and Eike. He takes a moment to consider the companions he has found. They are a stalwart lot and overcame much in yesterday's fighting. He is thankful for each of them. 

Eventually, he closes his book rises and seeks out his companions, nay his friends...


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Lady Pendour gets up off her knees and exits her family crypt. She is steeled. Determined. Angry. She rushes down the road towards Carnell with her lady in waiting trailing behind her. She doesn't wait for the guards. The battle taught her how to fight and survive, although without Carnell's heroes, she would have likely died.
> 
> She rushes towards the smithy while gathering her cloak around her. Those few who are awake and working to fix the damage to the village bow to her as she passes. They would do anything for her now. She comes upon them just after Aureus leaves for the grove. She'll tell her later, or they will. Angus begins trotting up the road towards her.
> 
> "I am glad you are all awake and feeling better," she says. "I hope you are going after the escaped prisoners right away. I need you to get something back from them. Brutus's ring is gone." She pauses. "His signet ring." She exhales. "It was his father's. My husband's brother. Brutus was my nephew." She pauses again. "No one but he and I knew. Well, I think Sir Ghal has always suspected."
> 
> She looks at Caerth, her eyes desperate. "I need that ring back before he can be properly buried in the crypt." She sighs. "And his axe should go up in the hall next to his uncle's family blade. If his father or mother were still alive, it would go to one of them. My brother-in-law did not have any other family. Brutus was the last male Pendour heir. Everything will go to my daughter now."
> 
> She looks up at the sky. "And there is something else... I just... discovered that my husband's remains are missing from the crypt... including the coffin and all the regalia," she begins sobbing. "Those bastards must have looted the crypt before they fled!"



Caerth is moved by Lady Pendours revelation, and despite his gruff appearance, tears form in his eyes.

*"He was a good man,"* he says simply, locking eyes with the noblewoman. He can see the understanding in her eyes, as she must realize that Caerth, too, grew up without his actual parents. And like Brutus, Caerth inherited a bloodline that is seen as monstrous by most of the villagers, which made them both outsiders of sorts.

*"We will get the ring back,"* the druid promises.

Abruptly, he turn his eyes away when she starts crying. He is uncomfortable with tears, and he ignores his own; instead, he merely looks away and happens to see Phar walk over.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn is feeling pain for the first time in a long time. He felt the cloud of poison drain away a part of him, to the point of a bit of color of his skin had paled. But the rest he had in an actual bed, a _comfortable_ bed like that given to the champion gladiator, had allowed his body to fully recover it vitality overnight.
> 
> He draws the scimitar, "Cruel Justice" and he gives a respectful nod to the naked adamantine blade, "good morning, blade of the stars. We have justice to meter out today, The duergar has broken his solemn vow. By the law of the land, that is a sentence of death. May I be the one who wields you to administer this justice? And to bring justice to the boy, Brutus' murder?"
> 
> Its not a prayer, but an honest question for the weapon to consider. As for an actual prayer, he moves to a window and faces to the grove and gets on his knees in supplication, "Those of you have smiled on us and given us this victory, I thank you. I do not know your names, but my companions do and I thank you for protecting them and I. We have further work to be done and I humbly ask for your favorable gaze to continue to smile upon us in our endeavors."
> 
> After a short moment of silence he stands and dresses to prepare for the day - Food being one of the first .. .. ..



_"Brutus gave his life as a soldier of Carnell, Sir Quinn. We must not forget that he fought with honor. Is it murder to be killed in combat?"_ Cruel Justice replies. _"But, you are right that the duergar broke his oath to a lawful trial and must be punished for fleeing. While the other one swore no such oath, he also must be brought to justice by any means possible. It is unlikely either of them will surrender a second time. We should not accept such a surrender without good cause."_

After Quinn says his prayer to the gods of the shrine, these North Gods, a solitary raven lands on the ledge outside the window. It hops up and down on the ledge and then peers at the gladiator-knight. It caws and flaps its wings, almost as if dancing. Then it seems to bow to Quinn and then takes to the air. It flies high above Carnell, dives down to the Grove of the North Gods, and then flies south along the coast until it is out of sight.



Neurotic said:


> Maur nods "Galzadar will have to wait then."
> 
> And think to himself_ "They had a necromancer in the town. It would be better the body is only looted."_
> 
> "We may have a way of freeing Galzadar spirit too, lady. But it will take some time. Time we don't have if we're going after the ring."



"We can hold him in the manor," she replies. "He isn't much a threat without a spellbook." She pauses. "Even if there is a way a freeing him from this curse placed on him, the senate will still want him to face some sort of justice. He will have to find a way to repay the families of those he killed." She sighs. "I do not think the citizens will accept him in any form, even if he is cured and repents. Maybe... maybe if they witness his redemption with their own eyes."



Neurotic said:


> "Lady Pendour, I came here to tell everyone I have the third component for the cleansing ritual for Galzadar. And if Caerth prepares Atonement today, we can do it immediately.
> 
> I already prepared spells needed to locate the fugitives. I can also call celestial allies and send them after them while we deal with the elf. Xander might be too strong for them, but not necessarily. And Eike almost certainly isn't.
> 
> I have Consecrate in case we want to do the ritual away from the sacred grove. I prepared things to protect him and us from evil...it will take about 2 hours total so we can still start tracking."



"I believe yer friend Phar still has the duergar's spellbook, so Xander probably won't be able to sling any spells at ye," Mabon says. "But I wouldn't underestimate him or that other one either. They made off with a lot of stuff that could help them in a fight. There were few old potions in the chest they broke open. A couple of minor healing draughts and a strange brew I never had identified. It had a stylized-sword symbol on it."

"I doubt the two fugitives will be able to take on all of them at once," Lady Pendour says to Mabon. She looks at Maur. "If you feel you must help Galzadar first, I have no objections. After last night, I trust your judgment. All I ask is that you do not wait too long to go after them. Who knows what they will do with my husband's body."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He looks at the group
> "I am loathe to let the killers go, but they can be tracked later and Galzadar is a threat in this state."



Lady Pendour muses for a moment. "Galzadar was a good friend to Peregrine and if this ritual can return the elf to his former self, I know it would please my husband's soul, and while the ring is important, it is not more important than a living soul that could be saved."

"And you shouldn't leave that demon flitting around here," Mabon says. "It's presence is making the people nervous."

"If we lock Galzadar up in the manor, I will not allow it inside," Lady Pendour insists. "I have been told it is sitting in a tree near the grove, but it cannot stay there either. I suggest you tell it to leave. It has no place here even if Galzadar is redeemed."

The lady tone is firm and doesn't allow for any dissent on the matter of the quasit's presence in Carnell.



Scotley said:


> Phar spends a long night in Elven reverie in the grove. He has much to ponder. He is much taken by the valor he witnessed this past day, but burdened by the losses this little place has suffered. Why must their be such evil in the world that takes good people from their homes and families in untimely death. Their spans on this world are short enough as it is.
> 
> But these same questions have troubled the rest of Elves for thousands of years and no answers have been found even by the most knowledgeable of Sages and the wisest of Elders. Phar is not so vain as to think his meager accumulated experiences are enough to give him the answers so many have sought.
> 
> The new day has new and immediate problems that must be solved. He studies his spell books carefully as soon as it is light enough to read them. He must prepare for the ritual and for the bringing of justice for the crimes of Xander and Eike. He takes a moment to consider the companions he has found. They are a stalwart lot and overcame much in yesterday's fighting. He is thankful for each of them.
> 
> Eventually, he closes his book rises and seeks out his companions, nay his friends...



Phar senses two presences nearby as he is studying his spellbook.

The first is the Soldier of Iron, Aries Zeidan, who keeps vigil over Galzadar from just outside the grove. The man isn't a worshipper of the North Gods, but he respects them, it seems. He is praying to his own god, Oaldir, while keeping one eye on the cursed elven wizard. Phar has heard of the god before, but Oaldir is an obscure nature deity that has few worshippers in the northern lands. Oaldir is more popular in the warmer southern lands, but there is a small following in Aries' homeland, the Kingdom of Stonn, and other lands of the Jagged Peninsula.

The man has quickly endeared himself to the people of Carnell and Lady Pendour. He has been more than willing to tell all he knows about the Cult of Malotoch. He also told them that when the necromancer freed Eike and Xander, the duergar had hesitated, if only for a moment. Reynold had insisted that Xander either go with Eike or be left behind to face Tarrak's wrath once the heroes were slain. While Xander hadn't been convinced that the ghast lord would win, he decided to take his chances with the cultists rather than the wrath of Lady Pendour and Phar and his friends.

The second presence just outside the grove is the quasit, Eutharic. The tiny demon has no need to eat or sleep, so it was able to keep watch over its master all night. The creature is still worried about Galzadar and Phar can sense the demon is getting impatient. Phar senses a sadness in Eutharic. The quasit knows that if the ritual is successful, Galzadar will likely reject him as his familiar. This will leave the tiny demon without the protection of a master, and it could easily be banished back to the lower planes. It doesn't take magic to know that Eutharic has no desire to be sent back to the Abyss.

Once Phar is done with his spellbook, and rises to his feet, it doesn't take long for him to find one of his friends. Aureus meets him on the path leading into the grove. She smiles at her oldest friend. "I'm glad to see you're rested. The others are gathering near the smithy. Caerth already has Eike and Xander's trail. There's still some debate on whether we're going to hunt them first or perform the ritual." She yawns. "I'll be back once I pray for my spells. I'm going to concentrate on healing today."

She notes Aries praying at the edge of the grove. "I see he's still around," she whispers. "Lady Pendour has given him her blessing to leave. He will not have to face any sort of punishment. Not that he should. He told us the truth, it seems." She studies the Soldier of Iron. "Maybe we should ask for his help. Those two stole some of his gear too... I'll ask him."

Aureus lets Phar continue on to find the others while she heads into the grove and begins to pray to the God of the Hutaakans, Vaflar.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth is moved by Lady Pendour's revelation, and despite his gruff appearance, tears form in his eyes.
> 
> *"He was a good man,"* he says simply, locking eyes with the noblewoman. He can see the understanding in her eyes, as she must realize that Caerth, too, grew up without his actual parents. And like Brutus, Caerth inherited a bloodline that is seen as monstrous by most of the villagers, which made them both outsiders of sorts.
> 
> *"We will get the ring back,"* the druid promises.
> 
> Abruptly, he turn his eyes away when she starts crying. He is uncomfortable with tears, and he ignores his own; instead, he merely looks away and happens to see Phar walk over.



Phar makes his way to the smithy and finds the others talking with Lady Pendour. He can sense that Caerth seems to be upset about something and all of them have serious looks on there faces. Could something else have happened?

"Magus Phar," Lady Pendour says as the paragon elf wizard approaches. "I was just tell your friends about Brutus and my husband." She retells the tale of Brutus's life, his dead parents, the missing ring, and her husband's missing body.

Quinn arrives in the middle of her retelling of Brutus being her husband's brother's son. She goes into detail about the boy's wish to leave some of his personal items to Sir Quinn, but that the ring and axe must go back to Pendour Family. Cruel Justice speaks after she is done.

_"Yes, Lord Pendour would want the boy's axe to placed on the wall of the Great Hall next to his blade,"_ the intelligent blades says.

"He told you," Lady Pendour says.

_"He did not have to, dear lady,"_ Cruel Justice replies. _"The bond that connected us meant that there were no secrets between us, but, it was not my secret to reveal... to anyone."_ It pauses. _"Yet, Sir Quinn's natural connection with the boy was influenced by that old bond. It wasn't a conscious act by me on him."_

Lady Pendour nods and then turns back to Phar. "Maur believes you all can help Galzadar before tracking down the fugitives. I have consented to let the ritual be performed first. But, it must be done quickly and then the villains who stole my husband's body must be hunted down. You do not have to bring them back for trial. The justice of the sword is what they deserve."

_"And that is what they will get,"_ Cruel Justice insists.

"And I have been asked to help by Aureus and have agreed," a voice says. "If the rest of you will allow me to come with you to catch them."

Aries comes down the dirt and stone street towards the smithy. He is dressed in the same chainmail armor he wore on the island, but it looks like he's spent the morning cleaning it. He has trimmed his beard and cleaned the dust and grime of the Temple of Malotoch out of his clothes. He carries an old, large wooden shield that was lent to him by Mabon. He has his mace tied to his belt and his magically goggles sit atop his head. He wears the amulet that Angus returned to him and he thanks the Harqualian centaur again for giving it back without a first blood match. His magical cloak and gloves were taken, so he only wears a light plain cloak.

"How's that old shield, Ironknight," Mabon says.

"It is sturdy enough," Aries replies. "I thank you for your kindness, and please, you do not not need to call me by that title. It is an old honorific used by my Order that I don't particularly care for. Too stuffy and outdated."

Mabon shrugs but relents.


----------



## Neurotic

"The ritual shouldn't take long, Lady Pendour. And Galzadar as he is now may be more threat than that given his demonic influence. I'd do the ritual first. The murderers can be found later. Or the ring itself can be tracked."
Maur offers his advice looking at the party.
"I'd like to talk to the little demon. While killing it and banishing it back would probably be the wisest course, killing a familiar may negatively impact the caster. And it DID help us in the end even if it is for his masters benefit. It shows it can think of something beside itself. It may be the first step toward redemption."
He nods at Aries.
"Thank you for your support at the cave and the information you gave us. It may have been the last pebble that threw the balance on our side."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth nods at Maur.

*"You, me and Phar together are needed for the ritual, and Galzadar needs to cooperate with the last part. He may not survive. But we have to break the demon's hold on his soul, both for our sake and his."*

The druid looks in the general direction of the grove, where he knows the elf and the quasit must be now.

*"I'd like to bring the familiar along with us for a while, to see if it has a chance to reform from its abyssal nature. If so, we can mentor it on its difficult path ahead, of learning how to deal with one's inner rage and focus it into something good."*

It is clear the half-orc sees some recognition in that path, as he himself had to learn not to use anger and violence at every opportunity, and perhaps Caerth feels a bit fatherly to the tiny demon that helped save his life.

Looking back at his companions, he adds in a cold voice, *"But if not, I will kill it myself."*









*OOC:*


Which spells will each of us cast for the ritual? I haven't updated my spell list yet, and I assume the wizard, cleric and druid have talked about this beforehand.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> "The ritual shouldn't take long, Lady Pendour. And Galzadar as he is now may be more threat than that given his demonic influence. I'd do the ritual first. The murderers can be found later. Or the ring itself can be tracked."





JustinCase said:


> Caerth nods at Maur.
> 
> *"You, me and Phar together are needed for the ritual, and Galzadar needs to cooperate with the last part. He may not survive. But we have to break the demon's hold on his soul, both for our sake and his."*



Lady Pendour listens, sighs, and then nods. "Help Galzadar first. If you can track Brutus's ring, then let's hope that will lead you to those two murdering bastards."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Maur offers his advice looking at the party.
> "I'd like to talk to the little demon. While killing it and banishing it back would probably be the wisest course, killing a familiar may negatively impact the caster. And it DID help us in the end even if it is for his masters benefit. It shows it can think of something beside itself. It may be the first step toward redemption."





Spoiler: For Neurotic Only



*General Knowledge about the Abyss:* Maur - Knowledge (the planes) check: 1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10
*Quasit Knowledge:* Maur - Knowledge (the planes) check: 1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16
Maur was taught from a young age that the Abyss is a dark and wildly chaotic place that is full of some of the worst evils in the cosmos. It is not a place to tread lightly and demons are twisted, unholy tricksters that tend to kill their enemies brutally. He has never heard of a demon that wasn't both chaotic and evil.

For Eutharic to be willing to help its master lift the curse is very odd. If the PCs are successful, Galzadar will probably reject the quasit. Maybe that is the demon's plan. Perhaps the demon _secretly_ wants to go back to the Abyss. Weirder still is that the demon seems to actually care about its master. Demons are selfish and cruel not caring and loving.

Could Eutharic be some sort of aberration? Or maybe the quasit is just a good actor.

Maur knows that quasits can be just as power hungry as other demons, but they tend to be cowardly. After the battle in the cave, the ordained champion has learned that Eutharic can use both _invisibility_ and _cause fear_. Maur hadn't known that about quasits before the fight. He did know that their claws are poisonous and that they are immune to all poisons.





			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> The druid looks in the general direction of the grove, where he knows the elf and the quasit must be now.
> 
> *"I'd like to bring the familiar along with us for a while, to see if it has a chance to reform from its abyssal nature. If so, we can mentor it on its difficult path ahead, of learning how to deal with one's inner rage and focus it into something good."*
> 
> It is clear the half-orc sees some recognition in that path, as he himself had to learn not to use anger and violence at every opportunity, and perhaps Caerth feels a bit fatherly to the tiny demon that helped save his life.
> 
> Looking back at his companions, he adds in a cold voice, *"But if not, I will kill it myself."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Which spells will each of us cast for the ritual? I haven't updated my spell list yet, and I assume the wizard, cleric and druid have talked about this beforehand.



Caerth knows that the quasit can never truly be part of the natural world...



Spoiler: For JustinCase Only



*Effect of Demons on the Natural World:* Caerth - Knowledge (nature) check: 1D20+19 = [16]+19 = 35

Demons always have a negative effect on the lands and creatures of the natural world.  Animals, vermin, and other natural creatures will often flee an area if a demon is physically laired nearby. Creatures that don't flee (especially fey) often become wilder and more dangerous if the demon remains in the area for too long. Normal plants typically become diseased or wither and die completely. Monstrous plants become more numerous and unpredictable. Humanoids, monstrous humanoids, and giants can become sullen and prone to rash behavior if a demon stays in a area on the Material Plane for too long.

The more powerful the demon, the worse and more noticeable the effect. So, while the quasit will eventually have an effect on the area around Carnell if it stays near it, it won't be very noticeable. It could be as simple as more types of stinky weeds growing around the village or the local cats and dogs becoming more irritable.

Powerful demons can play severe havoc on the natural world. Blight will spread, which could cause famine, dangerous monstrous vermin could grow to massive sizes, and an area could end up getting hit with unpredictable and dangerous weather. Deadly evil monsters will be drawn to an area with a powerful demon. This is not something that Caerth has ever witnessed, but both Lorien and Phar have told him the story of how the forest elf home fell years ago when an evil elven sorcerer named Wrykir _gated_ a powerful demon from the Abyss and used it to destroy his rivals and overthrow the lands of the forest elves. (This is related to how the blood elves of the Great Forest were created.) Lorien told Caerth that Wrykir merged himself with the demon and is now the fey'ri demon lord called Wyrknari Vok. (Caerth and the others learned from Eutharic that Vok *IS* the demon lord who cursed Galzadar for Tarrak and the cultists of Malotoch.)

Since the fall of the Old Knotwood, the Darkened Trees of Narda'taur (as it is now called) has become a blighted place filled with blood elves, demons, powerful monsters, twisted fey, and colossal, deadly vermin.

Eutheric will *not* have that kind of effect on Carnell, but the quasit's presence will change the area around the village. How much, Caerth can't really know. and if other demons come for him, Galzadar, and the PCs, the effect on the Strandlands could be devastating. The quasit did tell the half-orc druid that Vok *will* send something to collect Galzadar even if it means just collecting a corpse.

BTW, JustinCase, since the roll is very high, Caerth also knows about a place known as the Diabolic Enclaves that is located beyond the Thunder Mountains to the west. It is a dark place filled with evil diabolists and their summoned devil servants. Its capital known as Flamerule† is multitiered metropolis that descends into the Underearth (only the first tier is on the surface). The Diabolic Enclaves sit (roughly) in between Narda'taur and the Thunder Mountains.
† Not the Flamerule of the Forgotten Realms setting.



Caerth thinks about the tiny quasit, and the half-orc druid knows that even if he and his friends can somehow redeem Eutharic, the quasit will always be out of place on Kulan. The demon could find a place on another outer plane, but it shouldn't remain on Kulan unless it is willing to give up its demonic nature entirely. Caerth knows that Eutharic can't be affected by _reincarnate_ but maybe it could be permanently _polymorphed_ in some way. But, that's not the half-orc's magical skill. It is probably better to banish the creature back to the outer planes. There are already too many unnatural evils loose on Harqual.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He nods at Aries.
> "Thank you for your support and the information you gave us. It may have been the last pebble that threw the balance on our side."



"I couldn't just sit in my cell while Eike and Xander escaped," Aries replies as Maur and the other make their way towards the Grove of the North Gods. He sighs. "If Brutus hadn't heard me yelling and let me out of my cell, I would have languished there, useless. I owe a debt to him even in death, so I am with you until those two are found." He puases. "And I'd like to get back my other possessions they stole."

Lady Pendour takes her leave and goes into the inn to check on the wounded villagers. Mabon goes back to cleaning up his smithy.

Approaching the grove, Caerth notices that it is very quiet. The birds aren't singing and he doesn't see any squirrels or other small animals until they exit the path and entre the grove. A squirrel sits on the altar while chewing on a nut. It has gathered its stockpile and moved it into an old hollow log in the grove.

Aureus is kneeling just inside the grove praying to her god.

A crow hops around next to the prone Galzadar. It calls out in annoyance at something in one of the trees just outside of the grove. Caerth can see a fat, dirty bat hanging from a branch. Caerth immediately can tell its not a real bat but the quasit in an alternate form. At first, Eutharic doesn't move but once he realizes they aren't going to attack, it flaps its wings and takes to the air. It lands 10 feet away from the group and shifts back into its demon form.

"I'm surprised you are still here," Aries says to the tiny demon. "What game are you playing, demon?"

"What's he doing here?" Eutharic asks Caerth. "You can't trust him."

"Don't talk about trust," Aries snaps. "They don't know you like I do." The Sildoer of Iron looks at Caerth. "You cannot let it live. Yes, I understand that killing it while the elf is still under his curse is problematic, its presence here will draw the demon lord to us like a flame to a moth."

Aureus finishes her prayers and stands. "Hmm, I've heard that phrase before, I think. Isn't is the other way around?"

"Vok is a deadly flame, not a moth," Aries says. "You will get us all burned, quasit."

"You don't think I don't know that!" Eutharic counters. "But I'm not going anywhere until the curse is lifted!" He looks back towards Galzadar with sad eyes. "I know its hard for any of you to believe, but I care about him. He is the only being who has ever been _truly_ kind to me. Even in this state, he never mistreated me."

"If they lift his curse, Galzadar will probably dismiss you from his service," Aries says. "You will have no place by his side or any where else on this world."

"I know."

"And still you wish to help?" Aureus asks with a lot of doubt in her voice.

"Yes... I want what is best for him, not for me," Eutharic replies. "If he rejects me, I will leave him... and this world, if you insist I must." The quasit crinkles up its face. "But I'm not going back to the Abyss! I hate that place!"

"If I didn't know better, I'd swear it's being truthful," Aries says.

"We'll worry about it later," Aureus replies. "De-... Eutharic, go wait outside the grove. You can watch but you probably shouldn't be close to your master or the altar."

Eutharic nods glumly. He flies out of the grove and lands in on a large rock that allows him to view the ritual. Aries goes to check on Galzadar. The elf wizard is no longer sleeping but he seems to be calm. He looks surprised to see Aries.

"Easy wizard, I'm on your side," Aries says. "I swear it to you and these others."

Galzadar looks towards Caerth with concern.

"Let's crack that curse," Aureus says with a slight smile and a swish of her tail. She moves to Galzadar and casts a healing spell on him for good measure. She is surprised that one of his wounds won't knit.

"Vile damage," Aries says. "I've seen it before while I was infiltrating the cult. Normal healing will not close this wound." He looks at Maur. "If he suffers more damage during the ritual, he won't survive."

"My amulet," Galzadar croaks. "It will give me strength."









*OOC:*



I've decided to use a different font for Eutharic instead of make the text smaller. It was too hard to read the other way.

Ritual time!


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth and Aureus set Galzadar on the altar of the grove while Phar and Maur doublecheck all the magical seals and diagrams for the ritual. Aureus watches as her friends decide upon the proper placement of the special materials designed to enhance the ritual. Once everything is set, the order of castings decided upon, and _Death Ward_ is placed over Galzadar by Maur, the dwarven ordained champion takes the lead and attempts to dispel the domination holding Galzadar's mind. His attempt is a good try but unsuccessful. The group is forced to reset the ritual and start over.

Caerth steps in a casts a more powerful dispelling spell. The half-orc druid struggles against the powerful demonic magic dominating the elf wizard's mind. It take all he has to break through the enchantment and dispel it. He barely succeeds.

"The _domination_ is down," Caerth says.

Maur steps forward again and casts the next spell. He casts the required _Break Enchantment_ spell. The spells nearly fizzles and Galzadar shudders on the altar. The dwarven ordained champion pours his pious soul into the casting and manages to enhance the spell enough to succeed. It is tasking and adds time to the ritual.

"That was too close," Aureus whispers to Phar.

Galzadar's shuddering becomes pain as the curse tears through him. He screams in agony as black flames pour out of his eyes, ears, nose, and mouth.

"Master!" the quasit yells out. Eutharic looks like he's going to fly to Galzadar.

"Eutharic, you must stay back!" Aries commands the tiny demon. "Do not enter the grove!"

"You should have just killed me!" Galzadar yells out in anger.

Maur doesn't wait for the elf wizard to clam down. He quickly casts Remove Curse on _Galzadar_ while Phar steps forward and casts _Polymorph_ on Galzadar. The arcane magic from Phar's spell tries to shift Galzadar back to his original form, but the magic isn't strong enough. He shifts back to his altered shadowstar form. This time, however, the elf wizard fights off the damaging effect of his curse. Galzadar's breathing is ragged but the worst is now over. He looks at Maur with anger in his eyes then turns away to look at Caerth.

"It seems this ritual can't remake me into what I once was," he says irritated. "I knew it wouldn't succeed."

"It has succeeded," Caerth insists. "You have survived the pain and are now free of Vok's influence. Your body is not as important as your soul. Malotoch can no longer claim it, and you will no longer hear the demon's voice."

"Perhaps," Galzadar replies.

"All you must do now is atone for your sins," Caerth insists as he prepares to cast the _Atonement_ spell. "Choose redemption and build a new life."

Galzadar shakes his head in frustration. He doesn't look convinced.









*OOC:*



For the DC 35 Diplomacy check, either Phar or Maur should take the lead. As noted on the OOC thread, a good roleplaying post will add a +2 circumstance bonus to any Aid Another rolls made by the other PCs.

@Neurotic, Maur also could cast _Divine Insight_ (from the Spell Compendium) on himself if you can fit it into the spells Maur has chosen for the day. Or you can just go with _Eagle's Splendor_ for either Maur or Phar.

Here is Caerth's Aid Another roll for the check based on what I've written above:
Caerth - Diplomacy check (Aid Another [DC 10]): 1D20 = [14] = 14 (success)

So, that's already a +2 bonus to either Phar or Maur's check.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus stands nearby, at the very edge of the grove, far enough away not to interfere, but close enough to observe all that is happening. He feels helpless, knowing nothing of ritual magicks, incantations, and the like. He pities Galzadar for the pain he is enduring, and he sympathizes with Euthartic, a fascinating creature that seems to defy known archetypes of its kind. Although Angus is aware of the deceitful nature of demonkind, he can sense Euthartic's genuine emotional attachment to its master, as well as its sense of anxiety over its master's suffering. Such concern would seem to go against a self-serving, remorseless nature. Is it possible that _to begin with_, Euthartic was never actually *truly* evil?

When Aries tells Euthartic to stay back, and not to enter the grove, Angus nods in agreement.

*Angus says, in a low tone, barely above the volume of a whisper,* "Aries is right, little one. Please stay back. Come, you can sit next to me, on this low branch. We can keep each other company. Neither of us can be helpful in this ritual, but both of us can watch, and hope, and pray. A little bit of hope is a powerful thing. Especially when you love the one you're being hopeful for."

Angus glances knowingly at Euthartic, and smiles. He can sense that the little demon considers his master in a familial way, likely in a "master and his beloved pet" fashion; although it is Euthartic who is bound to its master's service, the demon is obviously very ancient and wise, and finds something very special in Galzadar. Being that the weight of knowledge and experience likely rests with Euthartic, it would be difficult to imagine the nature of their bond being anything otherwise.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth looks Galzadar in the eyes. His stare is powerful, and the half-orc knows it.

*"We all make mistakes, friend. I know I did. It is not easy to let go, or for others to let you forget, but you will have to forgive yourself first."*









*OOC:*


Adding a post to the Aid Another check rolled by @Knightfall above.


----------



## Scotley

Galzadar, we are both Elves. Perhaps outwardly different, but we have trod similar paths. I have been a wizard for decades. We did not have to do this for you. We have other important matters that need our attention desperately. But owing to the kinship I feel I have done this ritual to help you. And the ritual has succeeded. I could not make you fully what you once were, but the hold that was used to control you has been broken. You are no longer cursed. Not without some pain and suffering on your part, but we have succeeded. I have nothing to gain by speaking falsely.

You are a very unusual person, who has now overcome much. You have earned the love of a demon. That is a thing I can barely believe. I have traveled far and studied much and nowhere have I heard of this thing. But that little demon waits outside the grove. He pleaded with us to help. He spoke for you when you were unable.

I hope that you will seize the opportunity to seek atonement for the past. These good people have worked their most powerful magics to perform this ritual for you the next step can only be done with your consent. I hope you will give it. I hope we can become friends after all is done. 

OOC:
diplomacy: 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23


----------



## Neurotic

"Galzadar, you fought hard to resist the control. Your will to resist was such that you imprinted on the familiar. You are important enough to Lady Pendour that she didn't even consider judging you or killing you. What you did under the curse is not your fault. You fought. You resisted. The pain of the body will pass. Emotions will dull over time. But your will...your inner strength...your...elfiness, for lack of better word, for your people live free and abhor the all kinds of enforced rule...asks...no...requires that you make this final push.

Once you're free, you can work on undermining the demons. You can redeem the quasit. You can research into things like polymorph, permanency, mind blank...you're a wizard. Powerful one. The reality bends to your wishes. But they need to be YOUR wishes, not some demon whore's.

Now, resist the pull of nihilism and get up. UP! The pain shows you the displeasure of your FORMER masters. You are Galzadar again, show it!"

Maur doesn't do nice. But he knows how to motivate those willing to fight. If the wizards surrendered already it is too late...but the champion doesn't think so.

OOC: diplomacy roll 25


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus stands nearby, at the very edge of the grove, far enough away not to interfere, but close enough to observe all that is happening. He feels helpless, knowing nothing of ritual magicks, incantations, and the like. He pities Galzadar for the pain he is enduring, and he sympathizes with Eutharic, a fascinating creature that seems to defy known archetypes of its kind. Although Angus is aware of the deceitful nature of demonkind, he can sense Eutharic's genuine emotional attachment to its master, as well as its sense of anxiety over its master's suffering. Such concern would seem to go against a self-serving, remorseless nature. Is it possible that _to begin with_, Eutharic was never actually *truly* evil?
> 
> When Aries tells Eutharic to stay back, and not to enter the grove, Angus nods in agreement.
> 
> *Angus says, in a low tone, barely above the volume of a whisper,* "Aries is right, little one. Please stay back. Come, you can sit next to me, on this low branch. We can keep each other company. Neither of us can be helpful in this ritual, but both of us can watch, and hope, and pray. A little bit of hope is a powerful thing. Especially when you love the one you're being hopeful for."
> 
> Angus glances knowingly at Eutharic, and smiles. He can sense that the little demon considers his master in a familial way, likely in a "master and his beloved pet" fashion; although it is Eutharic who is bound to its master's service, the demon is obviously very ancient and wise, and finds something very special in Galzadar. Being that the weight of knowledge and experience likely rests with Eutharic, it would be difficult to imagine the nature of their bond being anything otherwise.



Eutharic nods to Angus as he lands on the branch next to the centaur. "There isn't a being I could pray to that would listen or care," the quasit replies to Angus. "But I will silently thank those the dwarf worships, if my master survives."

"If you are genuine in your feeling, then they might just hear you," Aries says. He looks back towards Angus and the quasit with some obvious doubt in his eyes.

"I don't want him to die. Shouldn't that be enough?" Eutharic asks. "Yes, there is some selfishness in me but that is my nature. I can't be any more honest about how I feel."

"Then the North Gods will judge you on your heart and what is in it," Aries says. "It is even possible for a demon to have a heart?"

"Blood pumps through my body just like yours," Eutharic replies without understanding Aries meaning. "My heart isn't mortal but it is there. Do the gods truly care about the color of my blood. It is black. Is that a bad?"

"That's not what I meant," Aries says, clearly irritated.

Eutharic looks at Angus and shakes his head. The tiny demon looks confused and then shrugs its shoulders. Eutharic looks towards Galzadar and the others as Caerth stares at its master.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth looks Galzadar in the eyes. His stare is powerful, and the half-orc knows it.
> 
> *"We all make mistakes, friend. I know I did. It is not easy to let go, or for others to let you forget, but you will have to forgive yourself first."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Adding a post to the Aid Another check rolled by @Knightfall above.



"Forgiveness... I used to know what that meant," Galzadar replies. "I don't know if it is something I can still do."

"Lady Pendour said you were a good man once," Aureus note. "You can choose to be a good man, again. Don't let Tarrak and this Vok take that away from you. Galzadar, you might not be the same person anymore but this new you has a chance to choose a better path. On my home world, Maran, evil is everywhere, yet there are those who were once the black-hearted villains who sought redemption and chose another way. Yes, it is rare but that's what makes it worth it."

Galzadar looks like he wants to say something to the hutaakan, but then Phar speaks...



Scotley said:


> "Galzadar, we are both Elves. Perhaps outwardly different, but we have trod similar paths. I have been a wizard for decades. We did not have to do this for you. We have other important matters that need our attention desperately. But owing to the kinship I feel I have done this ritual to help you. And the ritual has succeeded. I could not make you fully what you once were, but the hold that was used to control you has been broken. You are no longer cursed. Not without some pain and suffering on your part, but we have succeeded. I have nothing to gain by speaking falsely.
> 
> You are a very unusual person, who has now overcome much. You have earned the love of a demon. That is a thing I can barely believe. I have traveled far and studied much and nowhere have I heard of this thing. But that little demon waits outside the grove. He pleaded with us to help. He spoke for you when you were unable.
> 
> I hope that you will seize the opportunity to seek atonement for the past. These good people have worked their most powerful magics to perform this ritual for you the next step can only be done with your consent. I hope you will give it. I hope we can become friends after all is done."
> 
> OOC:
> diplomacy: 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23



Galzadar closes his eyes and ponders his connection with Phar and the natural world. "It has been so long since I've seen... home." He opens his eyes and looks at Phar with sadness. "I was raised in the Highborn Lands, not Silverleaf! My heart was once sylvan as much as it was once tied to the elves of Taurn Nostandor." He pauses. "Would the Tree Lord, Emninrieman, allow me to come home?" He sighs. "Neither one of us can answer that question, but I don't think I'd like the answer."

"You could make a new home here in the Strandlands or somewhere else," Aureus insists.

"Lady Pendour might hope for my redemption, but I doubt very much she will let me have a home in Carnell after what I've done. I know the laws of this land. Even with atonement, I will have to face justice for what I have done."

"That is what it means to atone," Aureus replies.

"Even if it means my death," Galzadar whispers. He looks towards Angus and the quasit. "If I do this and then reject him, you must promise me that you will not hurt Eutharic."

Aureus sighs. "I promise that the demon won't be physically harmed by us, here, in the now, as long as he doesn't betray you or us," the hutaakan replies. "That is the best I can do." She folds her arms. "As I said, my world is place of darkness and evil. Demons and devils stalk the great continent and threaten to devour the world. You cannot ask me to trust Eutharic without it also seeking atonement."

"I- I understand."

*OOC:* Phar knows that Emninrieman is the great *treant* ruler of the Highborn Lands. It is a forested land in the Eastern Shores that is populated by elves, fey, halflings, half-elves, and humans. Emninrieman is rumored to be a powerful druid.



Neurotic said:


> "Galzadar, you fought hard to resist the control. Your will to resist was such that you imprinted on the familiar. You are important enough to Lady Pendour that she didn't even consider judging you or killing you. What you did under the curse is not your fault. You fought. You resisted. The pain of the body will pass. Emotions will dull over time. But your will...your inner strength...your...elfiness, for lack of better word, for your people live free and abhor the all kinds of enforced rule...asks...no...requires that you make this final push.
> 
> Once you're free, you can work on undermining the demons. You can redeem the quasit. You can research into things like polymorph, permanency, mind blank...you're a wizard. Powerful one. The reality bends to your wishes. But they need to be YOUR wishes, not some demon whore's.
> 
> Now, resist the pull of nihilism and get up. UP! The pain shows you the displeasure of your FORMER masters. You are Galzadar again, show it!"
> 
> Maur doesn't do nice. But he knows how to motivate those willing to fight. If the wizards surrendered already it is too late...but the champion doesn't think so.
> 
> OOC: diplomacy roll 25



"Not... your... fault..." Galzadar repeats Maur's words. He looks towards the ordained champion with tears in his eyes. "But, it is my sin. One that I must let go, it seems. But... how do I do that with the knowledge..." He shakes his head. "I cannot worry about the how. I must do this for... her, if not just for myself." He pulls himself up on the altar and looks at Caerth. "Invoke your prayer, druid. I will accept nature's judgement on my soul and will pray for my own gods to forgive my sins." Galzadar bows his head but then looks towards Eutharic. "I hope the person I will become will give the quasit a chance."

Caerth casts _atonement_.

The world around you seems to slow down as the spell encompasses the shadowstar elf. The magic takes hold and everyone prays. Even Eutharic has his head bowed down, although Angus isn't sure he is praying. Galzadar's body seems to shift and there is an internal struggle in hime that appears to those gathered as two aura battling on the elf wizard. He gasps. In an instant, it is over, although it feels like it lasted hours.

"What just happaned?" Aries says. He looks confused and little frightened.

"I don't know," Aureus says. "Did it work?"

Galzadar lets out a short laugh. While his body remains tied to the legacy of the Shadowstar Sea, Maur can clearly see that his aura has shifted. The taint of evil is gone. There is still chaos but Galzadar's soul has been purified.

"I can hardly believe it!" Galzadar exclaims. He hops off the altar and rushes to hug Phar. "Brother, it worked. I truly am free!"

"Thank the gods," Aries says, relieved.

Once Galzadar finally lets Phar go, he goes to Caerth next and give the half-orc a big hug. "I never would have thought a half-orc would be my savior. I promise to not judge your people so harshly in the future."

"He's a hugger," Aries says with a smile.

The elf wizard moves to Maur next and hugs the dwarf. Then Aureus. Then both Angus and Quinn. Then the Soldier of Iron. Then, Galzadar moves to Eutharic. He has a stern look on his face. "You and I have a lot to talk about." Then he smiles wryly at Eutharic. "We will see if you can serve me with good in your heart. I will expect nothing less."

"I- I'll try my best," the quasit says. "Are you alright?" He looks at Caerth. "He didn't turn back into a silver elf."

"That was not my fate," Galzadar replies. "I must become someone new, once again. I will let you join me, but it will be very hard for you! I will push you to let go of the evil in your soul! I will be tough on you! A lot harder as I was as Galzadar the Fallen! Do you understand?"

"I- I do."

"Very well," Galzadar says with a laugh. "But, we will start tomorrow. Today we celebrate!"

*OOC:* So, with Galzadar's cure broken and his redemption, each PC receives 2,500 XP. Aureus gets 1,250 XP. I will also give that to Aries since he was present.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur stiffens at the hug, half of it is he is just not used to it in all the armor he usually wears, the other is obviously this is the elf mage. Regardless of his soul, it is treachery incorporated.

But right now it seems Galzadar is too overjoyed with his freedom.

He follows him and listens to his speech to Eutharic.
"I am glad you decided this. Eutharic deserves a good chance, he risked and sacrificed much for you to have this chance. But both of you beware, the demon lords have a long reach. And some of them are subtle enough. 

Eutharic, I've never seen the demon redemption, you hold on fast to your new self, I will speak to everyone about what I witnessed. Gods of Good, if you'll take to them, see more than your actions, your thoughts. And they accept failure as long as the striving is there. But the striving must be real and you have much higher mountain to climb than mere mortals. But I think you two can do it."

He looks back at the team, motioning for Angus to join him on the short walk back to them.
"Can we afford to celebrate? There are killers on the loose. On the one hand, we can prepare new spells tomorrow and be faster. Also, the demons might come for Galzadar immediately. Do we take him with us tomorrow? Or we go now and hope for the best?"


----------



## JustinCase

A big grin appears, uncharacteristically, on Caerth's face when Galzadar is lifted of the burdens of his troubled past. 

He did not see the hug coming, however, and he stands tensely, awkwardly, as the elf puts his arms around him. The half-orc is released when it is over, and barely hears Galzadar's words about treating "his people" better. He may have reacted more harshly, but instead he just smiled and mutters, *"Sure, welcome..."*

Then Caerth turns to Maur, his expression once again stern and serious.

*"The longer we wait, the harder it will be to track them. We've no time to waste; celebrations will come after we've caught those fleeing captives and made sure the battleground is clean enough."*

Privately, he decides not to say anything about the fey'ri demon lord Vok ruling over Narda'taur who's had a big hand in this, and the need to confront that foul fiend. That's not for today, and would spoil the starlight elf's happy moment.

But soon they will have to make a plan for that, and allies to call upon.


----------



## Scotley

Phar returns the unexpected hug with warm and all the grace he can muster. "I am pleased. And I believe Emninrieman is vastly wise. You might well find you can return home. But that is a worry for another day. Today rejoice that you have overcome this."


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar returns the unexpected hug with warm and all the grace he can muster. "I am pleased. And I believe Emninrieman is vastly wise. You might well find you can return home. But that is a worry for another day. Today rejoice that you have overcome this."



"Yes, it is for another day," He pauses. "I will have to face Lady Pendour's justice here in Carnell before I can return home," he looks at his altered form. "It is too bad that the ritual didn't turn me back completely into who I was before. I remember feeling different then... more serene in my thoughts." He laughs. "My atara always did tell me I was more like my sire in temperament. Now, I feel strangely fierce inside. No more dark and vile thought, but there is still the wild emotions I experienced under the curse." He pauses again then smiles. "Perhaps I can find my way back to who I was through time, but if not, I will learn to be who I am now."

*OOC:* Atara means "mother" in Elven.



JustinCase said:


> A big grin appears, uncharacteristically, on Caerth's face when Galzadar is lifted of the burdens of his troubled past.
> 
> He did not see the hug coming, however, and he stands tensely, awkwardly, as the elf puts his arms around him. The half-orc is released when it is over, and barely hears Galzadar's words about treating "his people" better. He may have reacted more harshly, but instead he just smiled and mutters, *"Sure, welcome..."*



"Ah, I hope I did not offend you," Galzadar replies. "Will find our own accord in time, I hope. At the very least, I owe you a drink." He laughs.



Neurotic said:


> Maur stiffens at the hug, half of it is he is just not used to it in all the armor he usually wears, the other is obviously this is the elf mage. Regardless of his soul, it is treachery incorporated.
> 
> But right now it seems Galzadar is too overjoyed with his freedom.
> 
> He follows him and listens to his speech to Eutharic.
> "I am glad you decided this. Eutharic deserves a good chance, he risked and sacrificed much for you to have this chance. But both of you beware, the demon lords have a long reach. And some of them are subtle enough."



"Eutharic might not be good in his heart," the elf wizard replies. "But there is something there besides the instinctive evil that exists in all demons and devils." He looks at the quasit. "We will have to wait and see how you do, won't we?"

Eutharic nods.

"Do you wish to be a he or a she, or choose something else?" Galzadar asks his familiar. "Before you answer, think about it carefully. It is an important decision if you want to be accepted by goodhearted mortals. Some form of clothing might help too. Nothing to restrictive, of course."

"I- I've never thought about such things," the quasit looks down at his naked form, confused. "If it's important to you, I will think about it."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Eutharic, I've never seen the demon redemption, you hold on fast to your new self, I will speak to everyone about what I witnessed. Gods of Good, if you'll take to them, see more than your actions, your thoughts. And they accept failure as long as the striving is there. But the striving must be real and you have much higher mountain to climb than mere mortals. But I think you two can do it."



"Thank you," the quasit says awkwardly. "I hadn't really thought beyond lifting the curse." Eutharic looks at its master. "I was sure you would dismiss me."

"I must give you a chance to prove yourself," Galzadar replies. "As I said, it won't be easy."

The quasit nods again.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He looks back at the team, motioning for Angus to join him on the short walk back to them.
> "Can we afford to celebrate? There are killers on the loose. On the one hand, we can prepare new spells tomorrow and be faster. Also, the demons might come for Galzadar immediately. Do we take him with us tomorrow? Or we go now and hope for the best?"



"I'd like to vote for taking some time to celebrate," Aureus replies. "But, you're right. The longer we wait, the more time Xander and that damn cultist have to get away." She looks at Caerth. "One of them has a horse, so they might not be fleeing together. If they were to ride together, it would slow them down."

"The few spells I still had in my mind were wiped away during the ritual," Galzadar notes. "I noticed it almost right away. If I go with you, I will have to rest and meditate first."

_"Justice must be meted out to those villains,"_ Cruel Justice speaks from within the scabbard on Quinn's hip. _"You must not delay. Galzadar must stay and face justice for his crimes unless Lady Pendour grants him clemency. She likely bend to her peoples wishes, but I don't think the elf will be put to death. Lady Pendour would not have let the ritual go ahead if she planned to execute him."_

"I will stay and accept her judgement," Galzadar replies to the blade. "I am glad to see you have escaped that horrific island too. Peregrine would be happy that you have found a new companion who fits your ideals."

_"Yes, Sir Quinn is a fine soldier and we have come to rely on each other,"_ Cruel Justice says. _"Lady Aureus and I also bonded for a while, but our souls clashed."_

"You know you love me, CJ," Aureus says with a grin.

*"CJ!"* Galzadar is shocked at the hutaakan's informality with the intelligent blade. "You let them call you CJ?" Galzadar laughs.

_*"Lady Aureus is allowed to call me that! And only her!"*_ The blade intones loudly.

Eutharic stifles a laugh.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Then Caerth turns to Maur, his expression once again stern and serious.
> 
> *"The longer we wait, the harder it will be to track them. We've no time to waste; celebrations will come after we've caught those fleeing captives and made sure the battleground is clean enough."*
> 
> Privately, he decides not to say anything about the fey'ri demon lord Vok ruling over Narda'taur who's had a big hand in this, and the need to confront that foul fiend. That's not for today, and would spoil the starlight elf's happy moment.
> 
> But soon they will have to make a plan for that, and allies to call upon.



"Then, you should not wait for me," Galzadar insists. "Go and catch those murders and body snatchers. I really do need to rest. I hope Elisabeth will allow me to center my mind before any judgement. But, I cannot hope for favoritism even though Peregrine and I were friends and adventuring companions before he came to came Carnell. While many here in the village knew me as who I was before, I cannot hope to be forgiven based only on my past self."

"You were cursed," Aureus notes. "That's got to count for her judgement."

"Perhaps," Galzadar says. "It is strange. There is a part of me that wants to run away and hide. It is very strong. The wildness in my mind. But, then I remember my friendship with Peregrine and I know that I must stay and face judgement."

"It would best if Eutharic stayed out of the village," Aries suggests as all walk the path back into Carnell. "Lady Pendour won't accept it near her people. She's said as much."

"Hmm, I'm not sure what to do about that," Galzadar says. "I will not force my familiar to flee. I wonder, is there someplace Eutharic can retreat to that is nearby but not too close."

"I- I don't want to leave your side," Eutharic pouts.

"We will honor Lady Pendour's wish, Eutharic," Galzadar insists. "It will be temporary, at best." The shadowstar elf wizard pauses on the path, then he looks at Caerth. "Can Eutharic go with you to help find the fugitives?"

"The quasit could also go scout the island," Aries suggests. "Its ability to be invisible will provide it protection from danger."

"Not from the undead," Eutheric replies. "I'd rather go hunt Xander. The duergar was always cruel to me." The quasit ponders. "Is vengeance an okay emotion to keep inside?"

_"Justice, not vengeance, demon,"_ Cruel Justice insists. _"You must learn the difference."_

"Regardless, until we go, you're going to have to wait far outside the village," Aureus suggests. "I'd say go down to the beachhead and search along the shoreline for any signs of trespassers. There are also two locals missing that need to be found. Sir Gareth is the village's sheriff and Quinten is a young man who runs the pier. If you can help find and rescue them, the people might accept you more."

"I can do that!" Eutharic says excitedly. The demon flits around Aureus and claps its hands. "What do they look like. You mortals all look so alike."

Aureus gives the quasit a short description of the two missing citizens.

"Search as far as you feel is safe, Eutharic," Galzadar says to his familiar. "Don't take any risks."

"And watch out for giant sand spiders," Aureus adds. "The locals believe they might have been taken by sand spiders."

"S- sand spiders!" Eutharic replies with fear. "Those are dangerous!"

"As I said, don't take any risks. if you see any signs of spiders, retreat back to the pier. We will let Lady Pendour know you are helping to find the missing villagers. Consider this your first real test."

Eutharic lands on the ground. It looks afraid. "I- I don't know."

"You said you would try," Galzadar says with his arms crossed. "Just be careful, retreat if there is danger, and if you encounter the vermin, do not lead them towards the village. If you have to retreat far away, then fly to Gurnard's Head and hide on the other side of the island away from the tower and temple. Go to one of the old fishing shacks, and one of us will come find you, when we can."

"If you're invisible, the sand spiders won't be able to detect you as long as you avoid their webs or any ground near them. Stick to the air and you'll be okay," Aries says to the quasit.

"Um, okay." The quasit doesn't sound convinced.


----------



## Scotley

"Galzadar, I wish we had more time to talk. I hope once things calm down we shall meet again. I hope your mind eases and that Lady Pendour's justice will leave you at peace."

"Eutharic, your assitance to this good elf and with this land's missing folk is most noble and I am proud to know you. I wish you well. "

With a final bow he motions to his companions to begin their quest.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus nods, and accompanies Maur on the short walk to re-join the other companions.

When Euthartic balks at the thought of Sand Spiders, Angus roars in laughter.

*Angus says, in broken Harqualian,* "My little friend, let them chase you. Lead them to me, you must. Away fly you then, when close to me the spiders are. Short work of them, I will make. Ha ha ha. Scared of puny spiders, Angus is NOT."


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> "Galzadar, I wish we had more time to talk. I hope once things calm down we shall meet again. I hope your mind eases and that Lady Pendour's justice will leave you at peace."



"There will be time to talk later," Galzadar says. "For now, I must go face Lady Pendour and hope she will allow me to prepare myself for judgement." He glances at Phar. "She will probably want one of you to speak for me, so let's hope she will hold off on judgement until you return."

"I'll go ahead and let her know that the ritual was successful," Aureus says. "I'll meet you all back at the smithy."

"Partially successful," Galzadar replies. "She must know that while my soul has changed, my form has not." Galzadar pulls a long vine from around a tree and uses it to tie back his hair.

The hutaakan rogue nods and then dashes down the path back to the village.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus nods, and accompanies Maur on the short walk to re-join the other companions.
> 
> When Euthartic balks at the thought of Sand Spiders, Angus roars in laughter.
> 
> *Angus says, in broken Harqualian,* "My little friend, let them chase you. Lead them to me, you must. Away fly you then, when close to me the spiders are. Short work of them, I will make. Ha ha ha. Scared of puny spiders, Angus is NOT."



"He has reason to be concerned, Angus," Aries says. "Sand spiders are monstrous creatures that are typically as big as any man. Solitary, they aren't very dangerous, but when encountered in a colony, the vermin can be deadly.

"Lorien and I faced a colony out at the pier before we ever set foot on the island," Quinn notes. "We haven't encountered them since but if there are more around, the beasts could be trouble."

"Yes, and while the smallest ones are smaller than you, centaur, the largest ones can be twice the size of a, well, horse," Aries adds.

The quasit makes an 'eep' sound.

"Just be very careful," Aries tries to assure Eutharic.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Eutharic, your assistance to this good elf and with this land's missing folk is most noble and I am proud to know you. I wish you well. "
> 
> With a final bow he motions to his companions to begin their quest.



Eutharic seems to be bolstered by Phar's words. It steadies itself and takes to the air again. "I will go and look for them. And I will be careful."

The tiny demon flies way towards the beachhead to begin its search. Galzadar is pained to watch the quasit leave his side. "Do be careful," he whispers to himself, so that only he and Phar can hear.

Once back in the village, you can tell that Aureus has quickly spread the news that Galzadar's curse has been lifted. You can hear her voice in the distance as she performs a lore-chant to ease the troubled minds of the villagers. The performance is enjoyable but not great. Still, the villagers don't balk when they see the shadowstar elf. He is bold and does not hide his features. He walks among them freely and professes his profound guilt about what happened at the cave.

"I promise you that will accept whatever fate Lady Pendour and you all decide upon," the elf wizard says. "I must go to her at once and beg her forgiveness. Escort me, please," he says to one of the local guards.

The guard, one of those that defended Carnell from the rooks, nods to Galzadar. He doesn't manacle the wizard as Galzadar doesn't resist. You know he is called Jasper Johns. You watch Galzadar go towards his fate, whatever it might be.

"Let's hope they don't execute him before we can return," Aries says.

It takes time to prepare for the journey to hunt down the fugitives. Once back at the smithy, you find that Mabon has been preparing for you all to come back. The horses used to return to Carnell have been brought down to the smithy and readied; all except Lady Pendour and Sir Ghal's warhorses. They look well rested and seem to be in good spirits.

"I here that ye managed to help that cursed elf," he says. "That is good." He pulls out a bundle of arrows and hands it to Caerth. "I went through the village and gathered up any castoff arrows that were still good from last night. There should be enough for ye to refill yer quivers. I've watered & fed the horses and checked their shoes, so they should be fine on the road. Try not to push them too hard though. These aren't warhorses."

He smiles at Angus. "For those of ye that don't already gallop. Har!"

The smith takes some time to inspect everyone's gear and sharpens any blades that need it. Aureus soon reappears and she picks the same horse as she used last night. She whistles a happy tune at the black filly and feeds it a sweet apple. She mounts up on the animal and pats her on the neck. "I will take care of you, I promise."

There are enough horses for everyone, even a Skewblad pinto for Aries. Mabon has found a stout Connemara pony for Maur. The animal is thick with a shaggy mane and clear white coat, a rarity. There is a large Rabicano roan for Caerth and a fast-looking Ovaro pinto for Phar. The largest horse, a Knabstrupper, is reserved for Quinn.

Aureus looks towards the inn. "It feels strange leaving without Wieland... and Meridith."

"That family's been through enough," Mabon replies. "He's the last son of the Bowens. He would go with you, if he could, but the village needs him here and his family needs to bury his cousin."

*OOC:* Aureus - Perform (Lore-Chant) check: 1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17


----------



## Neurotic

Maur claps old smiths shoulder
"Good work, elder. Well, let's hope we don't get into another fight immediately after riding out. Phar and Caerth, when you prepare spells, lets coordinate for some proper combination of locate creatures, locations and similar. I intend to summon a creature that can track Eike so we can focus on the wizard."

OOC: @Knightfall in case you missed it, Maur had shield other up and took half of whatever Galzadar took - I asked if Vile damage applies since it does 'soul' damage more than physical, but either way...Maur is hurt somewhat


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> OOC: @Knightfall in case you missed it, Maur had shield other up and took half of whatever Galzadar took - I asked if Vile damage applies since it does 'soul' damage more than physical, but either way...Maur is hurt somewhat











*OOC:*



I did miss that. I would assume that _shield other_ would block part of vile damage, but I'll check.


----------



## Scotley

"Maur, your thinking is sound, but I am an Evoker. I have no spells for tracking and locating. My familiar's eyes are keen and he can speak to other hawks who may have seen our quarry, which might be of use." With that he sets the small hawk flying with orders to scout their route and interrogate others of his kind. With that he carefully stows his gear on his own steed and mounts up. He thanks the smith for his work and with that he is ready to ride.


----------



## Neurotic

Scotley said:


> "Maur, your thinking is sound, but I am an Evoker. I have no spells for tracking and locating. My familiar's eyes are keen and he can speak to other hawks who may have seen our quarry, which might be of use." With that he sets the small hawk flying with orders to scout their route and interrogate others of his kind. With that he carefully stows his gear on his own steed and mounts up. He thanks the smith for his work and with that he is ready to ride.



"That is fine, Phar, prepare spells you think are the best for this situation." Maur replies "Worse case, we track them mundane way."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth walks up to the horse he is given. He approaches the proud roan directly, locking eyes to show his intent. There is a gentleness in the half-orc, but it is easy to miss beneath the almost menacing assertiveness he uses to pat the creature's nose in greeting.

He whispers a few words in the druidic language; the horse will not understand their meaning but will get the idea. The half-orc is a creature of the wilds, one who will defend animals but expects a similar treatment in return.

The whole encounter takes only a few heartbeats, but already Caerth feels the horse understands him.

*"Autumn Storm,"* he decides upon a name, regardless of whether it has been named before. It neighs in recognition. The druid then mounts and only then realizes the conversation about spells.

*"I've got a few tricks,"* he says without going into detail. Then his owl Screech makes its familiar sound as it flies overhead, and Caerth grins. 

*"And so does he."*









*OOC:*


I'll update my spells soon; haven't done before.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus laughs and snorts, in broken Harqualian,* "Ha. We bested just we did, an undead horde, and of its evil ghoul prince. Think do I we handle easily can, a sand spider or two."

Angus approaches Maur, and waits for a quiet moment.

*Angus whispers,* "Trade want I, this big club. In my head, always it is. Uncomfortable feel I. Like better amulet, I would. Know ye help me, anyone who could?"


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur claps old smiths shoulder
> "Good work, elder. Well, let's hope we don't get into another fight immediately after riding out. Phar and Caerth, when you prepare spells, lets coordinate for some proper combination of locate creatures, locations and similar. I intend to summon a creature that can track Eike so we can focus on the wizard."



"Everyone needs to do their part, lad," Mabon says with a shrug. "It's the least I can do for ye after all ye done for Carnell."

The old smith helps Maur up onto the stout pony and the animal barely reacts to the dwarf's weight. The beast remains calm and waits for Maur to take the reins.

"I think she likes ye," Mabon says to dwarf champion with a wink and a smile.



JustinCase said:


> Caerth walks up to the horse he is given. He approaches the proud roan directly, locking eyes to show his intent. There is a gentleness in the half-orc, but it is easy to miss beneath the almost menacing assertiveness he uses to pat the creature's nose in greeting.
> 
> He whispers a few words in the druidic language; the horse will not understand their meaning but will get the idea. The half-orc is a creature of the wilds, one who will defend animals but expects a similar treatment in return.
> 
> The whole encounter takes only a few heartbeats, but already Caerth feels the horse understands him.
> 
> *"Autumn Storm,"* he decides upon a name, regardless of whether it has been named before. It neighs in recognition. The druid then mounts and only then realizes the conversation about spells.



Aries mounts up on his pinto and turns the animal towards the others. "Fine animals," he says as he brings his horse up next to Caerth's mount. "They may not be warhorses, but they won't have to face undead... hopefully."



Scotley said:


> "Maur, your thinking is sound, but I am an Evoker. I have no spells for tracking and locating. My familiar's eyes are keen and he can speak to other hawks who may have seen our quarry, which might be of use." With that he sets the small hawk flying with orders to scout their route and interrogate others of his kind. With that he carefully stows his gear on his own steed and mounts up. He thanks the smith for his work and with that he is ready to ride.



Aureus brings her black filly up next to Phar's horse and nods her longtime friend.



Neurotic said:


> "That is fine, Phar, prepare spells you think are the best for this situation." Maur replies "Worse case, we track them mundane way."



"I have a few cantrips and healing spells as well," Aureus says. "Plus _comprehend languages_, which could be useful for Angus and i." She nods to the centaur. "It took me a while to master Harqualian, so if we need to converse with someone who speaks some other language we don't know, it will help with introductions or negotiations."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *"I've got a few tricks,"* he says without going into detail. Then his owl Screech makes its familiar sound as it flies overhead, and Caerth grins.
> 
> *"And so does he."*



"While I don't have tracking spells, I have a few magical tricks up my sleeve as well," Aries notes. "Protection spells and spells related to animals and purging magic that hides enemies. I don't know if my prayer will work against the duergar's mind magic, but it won't hurt to try."

"His powers are psychic... that's how you say it here, right?" Aureus asks. "It is usually called mysticism on my home world."

"Some call it that, but more often it's called psionic," Aries replies. "It isn't well understood except by the most learned of sages. It's rare for humans, or so I've heard. Very secretive too. Psionic wielders don't like to talk about their powers." He looks towards Maur. "Is it the same for dwarves, Maur?"



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus laughs and snorts, in broken Harqualian,* "Ha. We bested just we did, an undead horde, and of its evil ghoul prince. Think do I we handle easily can, a sand spider or two."



"Yes, we could handle them fairly easily, but a single quasit might not be so lucky. And if we have to ride far to find Eike and Xander, we might not be close enough to help Eutharic if it gets in trouble."

_"You should not be worrying about the demon so much, Soldier of Iron,"_ Cruel Justice says plainly from Quinn's hip. _"It isn't the priority now. You must all find the criminals and enact justice. If either chooses to surrender, then justice can be swift and painless. Otherwise..."_

"Torture is *not* an option," Aureus insists. "We are better than that."

_"It is not something I suggest lightly, Lady Aureus,"_ the blade intones. _"You know me better than that. However, they have defied the land's laws, associated with the undead, killed young Brutus, committed theft of goods and and at least one horse, and committed the vile act of graving robbing. Do not forget these facts when you find them."_

"That's a lot of evil done," Aries nods. "It surprises me that they would steal Lord Pendour's body. I didn't think Eike had in him to do something that vile, and it's not really Xander's style. He's evil and twisted but he's not a necromancer."

"Maybe there not the ones who stole the body," Mabon muses. "Bah!" He shakes his head. "Even if they didn't, I'd give 'em a good branding just for stealing Reimas."

Aureus shifts uncomfortably in her saddle and the filly senses her discomfort and snorts and stomps her front hooves. "Easy, Lady," the hutaakan soothes the horse. "We'll be alright." She glances towards Quinn and shakes her head while mouthing the words 'no torture'.

"Anyway, ye best get going before ye lose the light. Those bastards have a head start on ye, and I doubt they will tarry after resting. Assuming they rest at all." He pauses. "Those bastards better not have rode Reimas to his death!"

"We find them and bring your horse back, blacksmith," Aries replies. "And their heads in a bag, if they resist."

"Let's go," Aureus's words are for Lady as much as for the rest of you. The filly breaks into a trot and soon all of you are all heading southwest out of Carnell along the dirt road. The group lets Caerth take the lead on Autumn Storm, as he will have to continue to track the fugitives if they can't be located magically.

Mabon hands Maur a bundle with some of Eike's possessions in it. "If any of you can track 'em with these items, I hold they'll help ye. I wish I still had my old bloodhound to help, but he's been gone for 10 years now."

Maur and Quinn are the last to ride down the road, which quickly turns in a worn trail after a mile outside the village. The trail leads to a stone pillar and camp roughly forty-four miles away where it forks into two different trails. The second trail leads up into the high hills and dry mountains where Fort Symas sits. It is where Aeron took Lorien Mornyano and Raius Bellath after the bard was magically cursed/poisoned (somehow) and the young guard was poisoned by Odilos' spear.

"We should find out how Lorien is doing," Aureus suggests. "I hope he's okay."

_"The bard is tougher than he looks,"_ Cruel Justice replies. _"He will be fine under Aeron's care, but, yes, once the criminals are dealt with it might be a good idea to check on those who have gone to the mountain fort. The people who left yesterday in the wagons must be told that it is safe to return to Carnell."_

Aureus reins in Lady, "Damn! I completely forgot about them." She stands up in the stirrups and tries to look down the trail to see if she can see any sign of them. "I hope those bastards didn't hurt any of them."

_"There were several guards who went with them,"_ the blade replies calmly. _"More likely the criminals would have tried to avoid them."_

After an hour, the trail begins to wind directly south. Soon it will be the afternoon.

Aureus's stomach growls. "Rosemergy packed us some food," she suggests. "Nothing fancy, just some bread and hard cheese."

Caerth gets off his horse and goes over the trail. The wagons and horses from the villagers heading to Fort Symas have tore up the dirt and grass along the trail it's hard to tell one set of tracks from another. Tracking the prisoners might not be as easy as they'd hoped.

"Is something wrong?" Aries asks.









*OOC:*


@JustinCase, remember that Caerth is quite certain that Eike and Xander are not together. One of them is riding the stolen horse and the other is on foot. Track checks will be helpful to figure out if either of them has left the trail. However, Caerth can clearly see the wagon tracks on the trail and lots of foots prints in the dust and grass. The sheer number of prints will make it tougher to track the escapees.

Note that the PCs will easily overtake the wagon train on the trail before the end of the day, but the wagons are not visible yet. The PCs can try to see signs of them using Spot checks but the wagons are likely still over 12 miles away at this point.

Maur's pony moves at a rate of 40 feet while horses move at either 50 feet or 60 feet depending on whether they are considered heavy or light horses. Caerth and Quinn's horses are considered heavy horses (50 ft.) while all the others are considered light horses (60 ft.). Sticking with the pony's movement rate, the PCs can walk the horses 4 miles in a hour and 32 miles in one day. The PCs can get to within 12 miles of the stone pillar and the camp around it.

(While the mounts can be hustled for 8 miles in one hour without an issue, any longer than that will cause nonlethal damage to them. My written reply assumes 4 miles in one hour.)

*Reminder!* Odilos was the wererat assassin who killed Sir Ghal's father, Lord Gar Ebal. This was before Angus and Maur's time with the group began.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> "While I don't have tracking spells, I have a few magical tricks up my sleeve as well," Aries notes. "Protection spells and spells related to animals and purging magic that hides enemies. I don't know if my prayer will work against the duergar's mind magic, but it won't hurt to try."
> 
> "His powers are psychic... that's how you say it here, right?" Aureus asks. "It is usually called mysticism on my home world."
> 
> "Some call it that, but more often it's called psionic," Aries replies. "It isn't well understood except by the most learned of sages. It's rare for humans, or so I've heard. Very secretive too. Psionic wielders don't like to talk about their powers." He looks towards Maur. "Is it the same for dwarves, Maur?"




"Duergar are dwarves only by shared ancestry. They are foul creatures of demonic influence, not proper dwarves. I do not know."



Knightfall said:


> _"You should not be worrying about the demon so much, Soldier of Iron,"_ Cruel Justice says plainly from Quinn's hip. _"It isn't the priority now. You must all find the criminals and enact justice. If either chooses to surrender, then justice can be swift and painless. Otherwise..."_
> 
> "Torture is *not* an option," Aureus insists. "We are better than that."



"I don't think Cruel Justice suggests torture. It sounds more like a choice between quick execution and potentially painful fight. Not torture. Right, blade?"



Knightfall said:


> "That's a lot of evil done," Aries nods. "It surprises me that they would steal Lord Pendour's body. I didn't think Eike had in him to do something that vile, and it's not really Xander's style. He's evil and twisted but he's not a necromancer."
> 
> "Maybe there not the ones who stole the body," Mabon muses. "Bah!" He shakes his head. "Even if they didn't, I'd give 'em a good branding just for stealing Reimas."



"I agree, he didn't strike me as someone who would raise the dead. But he is evil and desperate. Moradin knows those vile degenerates will do anything when cornered."



Knightfall said:


> Mabon hands Maur a bundle with some of Eike's possessions in it. "If any of you can track 'em with these items, I hold they'll help ye. I wish I still had my old bloodhound to help, but he's been gone for 10 years now."



"It will help very much. Thank you."



Knightfall said:


> Aureus reins in Lady, "Damn! I completely forgot about them." She stands up in the stirrups and tries to look down the trail to see if she can see any sign of them. "I hope those bastards didn't hurt any of them."



"Would it be impossible for Eike to infiltrate them? We will overtake them at some point we should mention it. And Xander can go invisible and follow them easily feeding himself and keeping safe in their vicinity."



Knightfall said:


> Caerth gets off his horse and goes over the trail. The wagons and horses from the villagers heading to Fort Symas have tore up the dirt and grass along the trail it's hard to tell one set of tracks from another. Tracking the prisoners might not be as easy as they'd hoped.
> 
> "Is something wrong?" Aries asks.



"We can make way faster in general direction they are traveling and in the morning cast spells of tracking. I can expend my healing to keep the pony going faster if it becomes important."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus will join Caerth at the front, to help him track.









*OOC:*


 Angus' tracking: 1d20+15. He cannot fail his Aid Another vheck of DC 10. Thus, he gives Caerth a +2 bonus to his Tracking check.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth moves his horse around to give each mount a pat on the nose, both as a greeting and to magically enhance their speed for the rest of the day.

*"Can you keep up with these horses?"* he asks Angus teasingly, before turning his attention back to the trails before them.

*"So many tracks,"* he mutters, more to himself than to answer Aries' question. Then his eyes seem to find just what he's looking for amidst the many footprints, horse tracks and wagon trails.









*OOC:*


Casting _traveller's mount_ on each of the five (?) horses, giving them +20 feet speed for 11 hours.

Tracking (aided by Angus): 1D20+19+2 = [10]+19+2 = 31

Updated spells:
Level 0 (6): create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, detect poison, guidance, purify food and drink
Level 1 (6): entangle, traveller's mount, traveller's mount, traveller's mount, traveller's mount, traveller's mount
Level 2 (5): bear's endurance, lesser restoration, mass snake's swiftness, master air, share husk
Level 3 (5): blindsight, cure moderate wounds, giant’s wrath, plant growth, spirit jaws
Level 4 (3): dispel magic, lay of the land, scrying
Level 5 (2): atonement, commune with nature
Level 6 (1): greater dispell magic


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> "Duergar are dwarves only by shared ancestry. They are foul creatures of demonic influence, not proper dwarves. I do not know."



Aries simply shrugs.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "I don't think Cruel Justice suggests torture. It sounds more like a choice between quick execution and potentially painful fight. Not torture. Right, blade?"



_"Torture is an effective tool,"_ Cruel Justice replies. _"I have witnessed it break many over the centuries, but there is little honor in such a choice. You all must make sure you do not use such a tool without the rule of law. I believe the people frown upon torture in the Strandlands. I do not believe it is considered lawful by the senate, so it must be avoided. A painful death in combat is another matter. If they resist, then they have given up their right to a quick death."_

The blade pauses. _"But, if they surrender, executing them without a trial could be murky in the eyes of the senate. Yes, they fled but that in itself isn't enough of a reason for a death sentence. Killing Brutus, the son of a lord, and stealing Lord Pendour's body is more than enough of justification for their deaths... *if* both were involved in the boy's death, and they are the ones who stole the body. If one of them is more guilty than the other, then there could be grounds for an appeal and a possible resurrection ordered by the senate."_

"But would they punish us?" Aries asks.

_"No, you have been ordered by Lady Pendour to bring them to justice. If the senate determines any fault in the fugitive's execution, which I doubt they will, then Lady Pendour might have to pay a fine and the fee for whatever spell needs to be cast to bring the executed person back to life."_

"That could be expensive," Aureus notes. "If its a _true_ resurrection spell."

"I'm sure she can afford it, but if a priest of Hades has to get involved, she might have to do some sort of penance," Aries adds. "She is a follower of the North Gods."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "I agree, he didn't strike me as someone who would raise the dead. But he is evil and desperate. Moradin knows those vile degenerates will do anything when cornered."



"At this point, I think to early to know for sure," Aries scans the horizon. "If one of them was carrying a dead body, we should have caught up with them by now."

"Hmm, maybe that's why they took the horse," Aureus muses as she pats Lady and feeds her another apple.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Would it be impossible for Eike to infiltrate them? We will overtake them at some point we should mention it. And Xander can go invisible and follow them easily feeding himself and keeping safe in their vicinity."



"I don't think Eike would be able to blend in with them. When you brought us back from the island as your prisoners, the villagers would have seen his face. Could he blend in using magic? Maybe, if he a symbol of Malotoch or fashions a crude one, then he might have access to his divine spells." Aries shakes his head. "No, it's more likely that Eike would want to avoid them. Xander, however, has more than just his psionic skills. While he doesn't have his spellbook, he is a capable thief too." Aries looks at Maur. "That's how he almost snuck by you in the temple. He has a knack for stealth even without his magic, although I don't know how much it will help him out here in the wilderness."

"But if he surprises us?" Aureus muses.

"Yes, he could do some damage," Aries agrees. "He won't be able to take us all down, but he could easily kill one of us if he gets very lucky." He shakes his head again. "No, he's more likely to try to stay hidden and steal what he needs from those on the road."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "We can make way faster in general direction they are traveling and in the morning cast spells of tracking. I can expend my healing to keep the pony going faster if it becomes important."



"A good plan," Aries says.

"And you said you can summon a creature that can find them, what did you call it again?" Aureus asks.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus will join Caerth at the front, to help him track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Angus' tracking: 1d20+15. He cannot fail his Aid Another vheck of DC 10. Thus, he gives Caerth a +2 bonus to his Tracking check.











*OOC:*


Remember that I use a variant/house rule for skill checks that a Natural 20 is considered a 30 and a Natural 1 is considered to be at -10. So, while a roll of 1 isn't an automatic failure, Angus's roll would only be +5 if you rolled a one. That rule is _only_ for skill checks.

Angus - Aid Another on Tracking check: 1D20+15 = [17]+15 = 32
No worries. 









JustinCase said:


> Caerth moves his horse around to give each mount a pat on the nose, both as a greeting and to magically enhance their speed for the rest of the day.
> 
> *"Can you keep up with these horses?"* he asks Angus teasingly, before turning his attention back to the trails before them.
> 
> *"So many tracks,"* he mutters, more to himself than to answer Aries' question. Then his eyes seem to find just what he's looking for amidst the many footprints, horse tracks and wagon trails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Casting _traveller's mount_ on each of the five (?) horses, giving them +20 feet speed for 11 hours.
> 
> Tracking (aided by Angus): 1D20+19+2 = [10]+19+2 = 31



*OOC:* That is one hell of a roll. 

While the others chat on their horses, Caerth quickly relocates the tracks he's been following for hours. The half-orc druid is certain that it is Xander who is on foot. He remembers seeing the duergar's boots and there is one set of tracks that is skirting the  edge of the trail. It is as Aries says, the duergar is trying to be stealthy, but Xander's not moving slowly enough to remain completely hidden.

Finding the tracks of Mabon's horse is easier to find. Eike was riding the horse flat out for at least and hour and the horses hoofprints have left deep impressions in the dirt of the trail. The tracks are obviously newer than the tracks made by the wagons and horses carrying the villagers. Eike is on his own on the horse. The horse doesn't seem to be carrying a dead body too. The impressions in the trail are not deep enough.

He rechecks Xander's footprints. No, he's not carrying any dead weight either. They don't have Lord Pendour's body. If they did steal the body, they might have taken the grave goods and left the body alongside the road. Caerth doubles back and looks for any signs. Nothing.

"Did either one of them have a magical bag large enough to carry Lord Pendour's body?" Caerth asks Aries. "Something secret?"

"No." Aries shakes his head. "I think Xander's magical war axe might be able hold magic in it, but I don't think it can hold a dead body."

"Then they do not have the dead lord's body. Someone else has stolen it. The horse isn't burdened enough and Xander is on foot and moving too fast to be carrying a dead body."

"Hmm, or they have another horse?" Aureus ponders.

"No. There is no sign of another horse riding alongside the horse Eike stole. Unless... if he has his spells, he might have summoned a phantasmal horse. No, that can't be it. There would still be some sort of sign."

"Well, let's find them and ask them," Aureus says.

Caerth nods and remounts. He leads the way down the trail and soon the sun is on its downward trajectory. Enhanced by Caerth's spells, the horses make good time. Still, there is no visible sign of the two fugitives on the horizon. You now know they are not together. Eike is riding his stolen horse and Xander is on foot.

then, Caerth forces you all to stop again just as the plains are about to give way to hilly scrubland. "Eike's gone off the trail here. It looks like he's going south." The half-orc druid gets off his horse again and doublechecks the tracks. "Yes, Eike's gone off the trail. Xander looks like he's still on the trail. He's headed up to the camp in the hills."

As you look towards the southwest, you can see the hills rise slowly. The day has grown hotter but it is still a good day for travel. The sky is clear and there is a cool breeze rising up from the coast. To the west are the low mountains where Fort Symas sits. Caerth knows it is about another 40 miles away if you all stick to the trail. The trail marker and camp is only 12 miles away.

"There, smoke!" Aureus exclaims. She points up the trail and you can clearly see smoke rising into the sky, but you can't tell if it is from burning wagons or campfires. "It could be the villagers! They might be in trouble!"

"Bandits?" Aries asks.

_"It not unheard of the Strandlands,"_ Cruel Justice replies.

Caerth remounts his horse and looks towards the south where Eike has fled. "It makes no sense to go that way," the half-orc druid mumbles. "It turns into coastal desert for miles."

"Let's worry about that later," Aureus insists.

She puts Lady into a run and is soon leading the way up the trail. Everyone falls in line behind her as the trail twists through the scrub and low hills. Angus quickly outpaces the horses and leads the way up the trail. Tensions rise and the light of the day begins to fade. You slow the pace for the horses sake, as they make good time under Caerth's spells. Soon , you crest over one last hill and the caravan comes into view. The wagons are not on fire, and there are no sign of bandits. Instead, you see campfires and the villagers. They do look a bit ragged and you see no sign of the horses used to pull the wagons.

Then, they see you. Some of them gasp in fear. They don't recognize you from a distance. The guards sent with the villagers ready their weapons and shields. There are only a handful of them.

Then, you hear someone shout out Caerth's name. *"IT'S THEM! THEY DIDN"T DIE!"*

Cheers ring out among the villagers and they begin hugging each other. The guards relax and wave you down towards the camp.

Aureus sighs. "They're okay."

You ride into the camp next to trail marker. It is a massive stone pillar standing upright. It is nearly 80 feet tall. The citizens of Carnell greet you all warmly. They had feared the worst when they left for Fort Symas.

"It is good to see you," one of the guards says. "We weren't sure how we were continue on without the horses. He points to the wagons. "Something spooked them and they ran off in the middle of the night. We barely got the wagons here by pulling and pushing them by hand. We're all exhausted."

"We tied them up properly," an exhausted villager decries. "We don't know how they got free or why they ran away."

"That's suspicious," Aureus says. "Xander?"


----------



## Scotley

Phar considers the situation and then confers with his companions out of earshot of the villagers. "My first thought is the help them find the horses, but that only delays us further. Is it possible Eike had something to do with the horses bolting? As a way to delay pursuit? He must know someone would come after him."


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Then, you hear someone shout out Caerth's name. *"IT'S THEM! THEY DIDN"T DIE!"*
> Cheers ring out among the villagers and they begin hugging each other. The guards relax and wave you down towards the camp.
> 
> Aureus sighs. "They're okay."
> 
> You ride into the camp next to trail marker. It is a massive stone pillar standing upright. It is nearly 100 feet tall. The citizens of Carnell greet you all warmly. They had feared the worst when they left for Fort Symas.



Maur raises the goggles under his helm squinting in the bright light, his pale eyes focusing on the crowd.
"We defeated their champion when we first went there. We prepared for their leader and while it wasn't easy, we ARE the champions with good gods on our side and defending the righteous cause. Apocalyptic deities are weak by their very nature, destroying is easier than building, but their relationships are also destructive. You are safe to return and I encourage you to do so. Your Lady needs you. The buildings can be rebuilt and you have your own heroes now. We will go on, but they will remain. And remind you that any one of you can raise to the occasion if you remain steadfast."



Knightfall said:


> "It is good to see you," one of the guards says. "We weren't sure how we were continue on without the horses. He points to the wagons. "Something spooked them and they ran off in the middle of the night. We barely got the wagons here by pulling and pushing them by hand. We're all exhausted."
> 
> "We tied them up properly," an exhausted villager decries. "We don't know how they got free or why they ran away."
> 
> "That's suspicious," Aureus says. "Xander?"



"We are here tracking prisoners escaped in the confusion. One of them may have helped horses to get free. Caerth can establish the details once you round up the horses and see how many of them are lost."









*OOC:*


Caerth can talk to animals, right? Zelekhut can track Eike or Xander, but I can only one 5th level spell and it costs money. Xander is a mage and thus more dangerous to the construct. I'd send it after Eike. If Xander has a fresh horse we may have a chase on our hands and there is still risk of demons attacking the town.








Returning the goggles back over his eyes, he sighes in relief and busies himself about the horses before joining Phar once he realizes they need to speak privately.



Scotley said:


> Phar considers the situation and then confers with his companions out of earshot of the villagers. "My first thought is the help them find the horses, but that only delays us further. Is it possible Eike had something to do with the horses bolting? As a way to delay pursuit? He must know someone would come after him."



"Let them find the horses unless Caerth can call them back. We too need to rest. Between the fight and the wizard ritual, I'm quite drained. And this might just be a way for Xander to slow them down so he can walk next to them. Luckily, I saved Purge invisibility..." he stops and listens for a moment for a sound of quickly retreating feet "...or I would if I thought about it."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

If the party stops to rest, Angus will kneel down, pray, and meditate for awhile, allowing his rapid metabolism to refresh his body.









*OOC:*


@Knightfall: Please let me know how many hours we end up getting to rest. I have calculations to make.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur raises the goggles under his helm squinting in the bright light, his pale eyes focusing on the crowd.
> "We defeated their champion when we first went there. We prepared for their leader and while it wasn't easy, we ARE the champions with good gods on our side and defending the righteous cause. Apocalyptic deities are weak by their very nature, destroying is easier than building, but their relationships are also destructive. You are safe to return and I encourage you to do so. Your Lady needs you. The buildings can be rebuilt and you have your own heroes now. We will go on, but they will remain. And remind you that any one of you can raise to the occasion if you remain steadfast."



The people gather around to listen to Maur. They all look greatly relieved to hear they can go home.

"None of us were looking forward to the climb up to Fort Symas," replies a farmhand Caerth knows is named Nicholaus. "Even with the horses pulling the wagons, it would be a struggle to get there." He offers each of you a small slice of bread smeared with butter and a bit of jam. "There were a few who just weren't willing to make the ascent. They left us this morning heading north into the grasslands to see if they could reach one of the old remote farms."

Aureus checks the wagons to see that there children and a few elders sleeping in them. They are so tired that they didn't wake up when the other villagers shouted out with joy. "Maybe they took the horses?"

"No, they left on foot, and I haven't seen any signs they circled back towards us," Nicholaus replies as he grins at Caerth. "I might not have Caerth's skill, but I'm sure I would have seen something."

"I will take a look," Caerth says. He heads off with one of the guards to check the perimeter.

"How many people went north?" Aries asks.

"Several dozen, at least," Nicholaus replies hesitantly. He is surprised to see the 'cultist' with the group. "Why is he here?"

Aureus explains what happened in Carnell and how Aries helped defend the village. She also tells them that Brutus was killed and that he was secretly Lady Pendour's nephew. She doesn't tell them about Lord Pendour's missing body. A few of the younger villagers who knew Brutus take the news very hard. He was their friend.

"That's sad news," Nicholaus says while trying to stifle a yawn. "I had no idea he was her nephew."

"No one did," Aureus says as digs out a blanket from her horse's saddlebag, put there by Mabon, and goes to put it on one of the youngest children sleeping in one of the wagons.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "We are here tracking prisoners escaped in the confusion. One of them may have helped horses to get free. Caerth can establish the details once you round up the horses and see how many of them are lost."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Caerth can talk to animals, right? Zelekhut can track Eike or Xander, but I can only one 5th level spell and it costs money. Xander is a mage and thus more dangerous to the construct. I'd send it after Eike. If Xander has a fresh horse we may have a chase on our hands and there is still risk of demons attacking the town.



"I hope he can find them," the other guard replies. "It will be tough to get the wagons back to Carnell without them, but it will be easier than going up there." He points up the trail towards the low mountains.

"He'll track them down," Aureus says with an inadvertent toothy grin and swish of her tail. Her canine teeth don't trouble the villagers, however. They have come to accept her unique nature. "But we should probably rest first. We have been travelling all day."

"Yes, come and sit by the fires and get warm," Nicholaus offers. He heads back to his spot on the ground next to the closest fire.

There is good but simple food some warm ale or water from a small pond next to the pillar. The villagers have no meat but there is lots of crusty bread and some old cheese and dried fruit. Aureus curls up on the ground next to one of the fires near the wagon she checked on. Aries sits on the ground nearby telling the tale of the fight he was part of in Carnell against the rooks.

"Do you really think this Eike person is the one who set the horses loose?" He asks Maur.

*OOC:* I'm sure Caerth can talk to animals. I'll doublecheck the spells @JustinCase allocated for Caerth a bit later. I need to have lunch first.



Scotley said:


> Phar considers the situation and then confers with his companions out of earshot of the villagers. "My first thought is the help them find the horses, but that only delays us further. Is it possible Eike had something to do with the horses bolting? As a way to delay pursuit? He must know someone would come after him."



While Aureus sleeps and Aries spins tales of his time with the Soldiers of Iron, Phar gathers you all together.

Caerth returns from scouting the perimeter. The female guard that went with him goes to rest by one of the fires. "I don't think it was Eike. He didn't come this way. Xander might have done it. I'm trying to pick up his trail again. If the duergar is skulking about, he is being more careful."

*"Did you see any signs that the other villagers took the horses?"* Quinn asks.

"No."

_"They would be risking severe punishment,"_ Cruel Justice intones. _"Stealing horses is considered a major crime in the Strandlands. They would be branded as horse thieves and bandits."_

"Dannia," Caerth motions to the female guard who looks like she is already asleep. "She told me that another guard, a man named Viction, went with them. She and Menas tired to get him to stay, but he said it was his duty to look after the others."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Returning the goggles back over his eyes, he sighes in relief and busies himself about the horses before joining Phar once he realizes they need to speak privately.
> 
> "Let them find the horses unless Caerth can call them back. We too need to rest. Between the fight and the wizard ritual, I'm quite drained. And this might just be a way for Xander to slow them down so he can walk next to them. Luckily, I saved Purge invisibility..." he stops and listens for a moment for a sound of quickly retreating feet "...or I would if I thought about it."



"Screech needed to hunt, so I've told him to keep an eye out for the horses, and trouble," Caerth says. "I could cast _Commune with Nature_ but that's not for finding horses. I can get good sense of the terrain with another spell," he says with a crooked grin. "I'd like to save it for when we'll really need it. I do know most of the terrain in this area, although it has been a while since I was in the Heath." His smile fades as he thinks of Aeron. He glances up towards the mountains. "It was part of my training."

*"I agree that Xander set the horses loose,"* Quinn notes. *"And if he took one..."*



Tellerian Hawke said:


> If the party stops to rest, Angus will kneel down, pray, and meditate for awhile, allowing his rapid metabolism to refresh his body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @Knightfall: Please let me know how many hours we end up getting to rest. I have calculations to make.



Angus listens to the group discuss their options. With his magical horseshoes, he isn't as tired as the horses that carried his new companions. If it came down to it, the centaur ranger could help pull the wagons back to Carnell but that would give the villains a chance to escape. Yes, more than likely the duergar set the horses loose.

He finds a tiny wooded copse in the hills beyond the heat of fires to say his prayers to his goddess. This land is unbearably hot for him and even though the day wasn't overtly warm, it is not as cool as his homeland. He settles under the leaves of the dry deciduous trees. He isn't sure what these trees are called but he praises Mielikki for the soothing sounds of the rustling leaves in the wind. The ground around him is bone dry, which is likely why the villagers did not set up fires under these trees, although there are two other small copses closer to the fires.

Angus hears a twig snap and he looks up to see a buck deer standing at the edge of the copse eating the dry shoots off the ground. The deer barely acknowledges his presence, but when laughter rises up from the camp, the male deer's head shoots up and it bolts into the night. The grove is peaceful except for a tiny wood snake that slitters on the dry ground nearby heading away from Angus. Then he hears the hooting of an owl. Screech most likely.

The hooting becomes louder and the camp goes silent. Angus is near enough to hear Caerth speak. "What is it?"

Screech hoots loudly several times. The bird sounds agitated.

"Two dead horses," Caerth says more quietly. "Giants."

Angus hears a loud howl in the hills to the northwest and the sound of brush being trampled.

*OOC:* Roll for initiative. Note that almost all the villagers are 1st-level characters with NPC classes and have little to no fighting skills. The two guards are 2nd-level warriors. The attack happens about two hours after the PCs arrive in the camp.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur, in his heavy armor, just rested a bit near the fire. His armor locked in position and the Moradin champion dozed off while other were tracking. 

The mention of giants snaps him out of it, but it still takes precious seconds before he can get up from the log he was sitting on. Putting the helmet back on, he smiles grimly.

"Get behind the wagons and stay out of sight. This is dwarven business."

Initiative: 1D20 = [6] = 6


----------



## Scotley

OOC:
Initiative: 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21


As word of the attack is relayed Phar is quickly on his feet with his bow in his hands. He reaches out to his own familiar. He calls to the hawki in his mind, go quickly, scout the giants, but stay high on the wind. He echos Maur, "This is not a fight you can win. Better you hide or retreat. We will deal with the threat."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: Initiative Roll







Got a 6 for initiative; hopefully the giants are slower, LOL 



It takes a moment for Angus to snap out of his meditation, but when he does, he rises with clarity of intent, his heirloom shield and clan sword at the ready. His eyes gleam with sense of purpose. It was a war party of giants whom had killed his parents and the other centaur villagers. That is how he came to be with Clan MacKillan; the human highlanders found him, and adopted him into their kinship. Later, they helped him take vengeance against the marauding giants. Since that time, giants have held a special significance for Angus; he knows that not all giants are bad, but for those that would prey upon the innocent, they would meet with his righteous fury.

*Angus says, in Broken Harqualian,* "Safety get ye to, or forfeit your life shall be. Brutes to deal with, our task it is!"


----------



## Scotley

Phar sees the approaching foes and lowers his bow. This is a fight for an Evoker. His tenor voice speaks the words of power clearly and his right hand moves with a sinuous grace though well practiced gestures. He reaches into the pouch where he spell components are kept carefully organized. As he comes out with a bit of something there is just hint of sulfur and ammonia in the air around him. The culmination of the words and gestures is a small red ball the size of a pea. A optical illusion makes it appear that the ball doesn't move because it grows as it advances away from him. As it reaches a point just between the Ogre Leader and the Ogre it erupts into a big ball of fire shooting into the sky and growing to cover the Ogres and the Goblin Orcs in front of them. 

OOC:
Fireball: 10D6 = [6, 2, 6, 4, 4, 5, 5, 5, 3, 2] = 42


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur, in his heavy armor, just rested a bit near the fire. His armor locked in position and the Moradin champion dozed off while other were tracking.
> 
> The mention of giants snaps him out of it, but it still takes precious seconds before he can get up from the log he was sitting on. Putting the helmet back on, he smiles grimly.
> 
> "Get behind the wagons and stay out of sight. This is dwarven business."



"We'll hunker down behind them as best we can," Nicholaus replies. He motions for the others on the other side of the wagons to moved back in behind them near the small pond. A few of the more alert citizens look towards the sound of the howling with fear.

*"Move!"* Menas yells. The guard gathers up his bow. The people are shook from their fear, but they try not to panic. *"Wake anyone sleeping!"

OOC:* I'm going to say that the noncombat NPCs move on Initiative count 10.



Scotley said:


> As word of the attack is relayed Phar is quickly on his feet with his bow in his hands. He reaches out to his own familiar. He calls to the hawk in his mind, go quickly, scout the giants, but stay high on the wind. He echos Maur, "This is not a fight you can win. Better you hide or retreat. We will deal with the threat."



Featar flaps his wings and takes to the air. The bird is soon high above the land and can see the giants. There are two of them standing on the higher hills to the northwest. They are ogres not true giants, and there are four goblin orcs with them. The worst combination of orcs and goblins and unrepentantly evil almost from birth. They are tall and muscular with vicious longsword and studded leather armor.

One ogre stands taller than the other. Clearly the leader of this warband. He directs the others to attack. *"Leave no survivors!" *



Scotley said:


> Phar sees the approaching foes and lowers his bow. _This is a fight for an Evoker._ His tenor voice speaks the words of power clearly and his right hand moves with a sinuous grace though well practiced gestures. He reaches into the pouch where he spell components are kept carefully organized. As he comes out with a bit of something there is just hint of sulfur and ammonia in the air around him. The culmination of the words and gestures is a small red ball the size of a pea. A optical illusion makes it appear that the ball doesn't move because it grows as it advances away from him. As it reaches a point just between the Ogre Leader and the Ogre it erupts into a big ball of fire shooting into the sky and growing to cover the Ogres and the Goblin Orcs in front of them.
> 
> OOC:
> Fireball: 10D6 = [6, 2, 6, 4, 4, 5, 5, 5, 3, 2] = 42



*"A mage!"* the ogre leader says just before the fireball hits. The flames roar around him and his lackeys. When the flames clear, the other ogre is smoldering pile of ash on the hillside and the goblin orcs are howling in pain... burnt nearly to death. *"Damn you, duergar! You didn't tell us they had a mage!"*

The goblin orcs turn and flee into the night. The ogre leader is left on the hill by himself with no allies that you can see.

Aureus wakes, startled. "What is going on? Can't a furry girl get some beauty sleep!"

Aries motions to the hill. "We're under attack. Well, sort of." He can't help but chuckle.

Aureus snaps to her feet and looks towards the hill. "Why is the hill on fire?" Then she sees Phar standing in the path in front of her. "Oh, you roasted them."

"One is still standing," Aries says.

"Can't we just let Maur kill him?" The hutaakan says with a yawn. She looks back towards the dwarf champion and grins. "Do you want this one?"

"I will not run away in shame!" The ogre bellows. He charges down the hill towards the encampment directly towards the villagers and Menas.

"Crap!" Aureus quickly raises her bow and fires a single shot. "No you don't!"

Her arrow streaks through the air and hits the ogre right in the chest, but the big brute barely feels in and charges into Menas. He swings his massive greatclub into the guard's head and takes it clean off. Menas is dead before anyone near him can react.

*"No!"

"Get back!"* Caerth yells to the other villagers.

Before they can move, the ogre swings his ironwood greatclub down again at a halfling man who cannot get out of the way in time. The weapon crushes the small man to the ground. As the ogre lifts the weapon, the halfling is lifted into the air momentarily before fail off the club to the ground.

*"You brutish bastard!"* Aureus yells.

The ogre laughs at Aureus and then looks at Phar. *"I'm coming for you next, mage!"*









*OOC:*



Saving Throws vs. Phar's Fireball (Ogre, Leader Ogre and 4 Goblin Orcs):
1D20+4 = [12]+4 = 16 (Ogre Leader)
1D20 = [10] = 10 (Ogre)
1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9 (Goblin Orc)
1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4 (Goblin Orc)
1D20+2 = [13]+2 = 15 (Goblin Orc)
1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18 (Goblin Orc)
All those rolls fail. 
-----
Aureus - Composite Longbow +3 (one shot): 1D20+14-2 = [14]+14-2 = 26
1D8+3 = [6]+3 = 9 (hit!)
-----
Ogre Leader - Charge vs. Menas:
1D20+14 = [4]+14 = 18+2=20
2D8+12 = [7, 5]+12 = 24 (hit, kill, and cleave)
Cleave attack vs. nearest villager:
1D20+14+2 = [10]+14+2 = 26
2D8+12 = [7, 7]+12 = 26 (hit and kill)


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth watches in a rage as the ogre kills Menas and then crushes a halfling citizen under its club. He growls. He could shoot his bow but he knows that the villagers won't last long against the ogre. He rushes through the crowd and readies his spear. Unfortunately, there isn't room for him to charge and attack the brute, but he puts himself in between the ogre and another halfling villager who is frozen in fear.

"Move back to the wagons," Caerth says over his shoulder. "Go!"

The young halfling man nods and steps back slowly, aware the ogre could kill him with one blow.

Caerth turns and glares at the ogre. "You will not find me so easy to kill, brute."

"I welcome the challenge," the ogre mocks. *"I am Gronagon the Manslayer! But I will kill you just the same, orc."*



Tellerian Hawke said:


> It takes a moment for Angus to snap out of his meditation, but when he does, he rises with clarity of intent, his heirloom shield and clan sword at the ready. His eyes gleam with sense of purpose. It was a war party of giants whom had killed his parents and the other centaur villagers. That is how he came to be with Clan MacKillan; the human highlanders found him, and adopted him into their kinship. Later, they helped him take vengeance against the marauding giants. Since that time, giants have held a special significance for Angus; he knows that not all giants are bad, but for those that would prey upon the innocent, they would meet with his righteous fury.
> 
> *Angus says, in Broken Harqualian,* "Safety get ye to, or forfeit your life shall be. Brutes to deal with, our task it is!"



Angus watches as a guard and a villager fall to the ogre's club and Caerth advances on the brute to keep the ogre from killing any more villagers. There is a path clear for him to the ogre but the trees and one of the wagons near the pillar blocks his ability to charge the ogre. The ogre has not seen him yet.

He watches the villagers retreat behind the wagons. The centaur ranger's moment to attack has arrived.

*OOC:* @Tellerian Hawke, you're up!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus moves 80' ft 







*OOC:*


 (his normal movement; 70" base from Horseshoes, +10 from his new Reeve class. 





 clanging his clan sword against his shield as he does so. The movement is not a charge, it's not a run, it's not even a cantor. It's a casual lope, as Angus confidently strides toward the big lug, letting the night breeze waft through his hair, as he casually rides into battle.

*Angus reverts to Dhaoninian:* "Well, Ae'm Angus, th' turd slayer, ye baeg lump o' dung!" As he approaches, he takes a single swipe at the ogre with his big clan sword.



Spoiler: Combat Data



Angus hits an AC of 19. If that hits, he deals 18 pts. damage with a single blow.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus moves 80' ft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> (his normal movement; 70" base from Horseshoes, +10 from his new Reeve class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clanging his clan sword against his shield as he does so. The movement is not a charge, it's not a run, it's not even a cantor. It's a casual lope, as Angus confidently strides toward the big lug, letting the night breeze waft through his hair, as he casually rides into battle.
> 
> *Angus reverts to Dhaoninian:* "Well, Ae'm Angus, th' turd slayer, ye baeg lump o' dung!" As he approaches, he takes a single swipe at the ogre with his big clan sword.



Gronagon is surprised by Angus's sudden appearance. "The duergar made no mention of you, either, horseman! That damn bastard has used me and my soldiers and will have his head after I have yours!"

He swings greatclub a moment before Angus can attack. The weapon smashes into the side of Angus's horse body. It is a vicious blow but Angus brings his clan blade in response and cuts a deep wound through the ogre's chest. Gronagon yells in surprise and anger. *"Damn you, horseflesh!"*

Aries affixes his darkvision goggles and moves towards the fight with his mace at the ready. He seems to be searching. He's here somewhere," he shouts to Maur. "Xander set them upon us!" He moves up the northern trail and looks towards the high hill. "I don't see him. I think he's hiding... or invisible. Come out you coward!"

The female guard gets to her feet and moves to stand next to the pond with her bow ready to fire. She isn't sure if she can hit such a foe, but she takes aim and lets loose an arrow. She is forced to adjust for Angus's attack on the ogre and her shot flies high over their head.

_"I see you, Aries Zeidan,"_ a dark raspy voice rings out loudly in the night. _"You have acted false before Malotoch's claws, as the duergar did when he betrayed the oath he made to me. An oath the necromancer made him swear before he freed him from his cell."_

*"I MADE NO SUCH OATH!"* Aries yells at the sky. *"YOU HAVE NO CLAIM OVER MY SOUL!"*

_"No, you did not,"_ the voice seems to squawk. _"But your betrayal has been seen by her and she has asked me to punish you, as I have punished the duergar. His curse makes him my thrall. While I cannot curse you as well, blood elves and demons will seek you out and punish you with pain and blood. And then, they will bring what is left of you back to me as my plaything."_

"Is... is that?" Aureus says with a bit of fear.

*"Vok! The demon lord is watching us somehow!"* Aries turns to look at her and then Maur. There is fear in his eyes.

_"None of you will survive my wrath!"_ Vok's voice seems to rising from the top of the pillar. _"I will come for you and for all your family, friends, and allies! I will spill the Savage Heart out into the Thunder Lands and my wings will stretch across the Thunder Mountains into the Strandlands."_ The voice laughs. _"But first I will send waves of bloodgoblins to tear apart the lands in between!"_

"This is bad," Aureus says. "I thought we'd have more time." She looks towards the top of the pillar but it is too high for her darkvision to see what is at the top.

Gronagon is surprised and fearful at what he hears. "V-vok... Wyrknari Vok..." He looks at Angus and Caerth. *"Who are you? Why does the Demon Lord of the Darkened Trees want you?"*

_"Kill them and I will reward you,"_ Vok says to the ogre. _"Defy me and you will suffer."_

"Damn duergar, what has he gotten me into?" Gronagon says with fear. Angus can see that the ogre's hands are unsteady on his weapon. He looks at Angus. "If you allow me to retreat, I will never come to the Strandlands again. I swear it in Vaprak's name!"

*"Your god is nothing!"* Vok's scream sound likes a bird dying. *"Do my bidding or die!"*









*OOC:*



Does Angus have reach with his clan sword? Can he hit at 10 ft., right or does he have to get right up and personal. I seem to remember that he doesn't have reach with it... 

If so, he takes an AoO before he hits...
Gronagon the Mankiller - AoO vs. Angus:
1D20+14 = [13]+14 = 27 (hit)
2D8+12 = [6, 1]+12 = 19

Guard (Dannia) - Mwk Shortbow:
1D20+2+1 = [15]+2+1 = 18 -4 (firing into melee) = 14 (miss)
1D6 = [3] = 3

@Neurotic, you're up!


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> "Can't we just let Maur kill him?" The hutaakan says with a yawn. She looks back towards the dwarf champion and grins. "Do you want this one?"



"If he didn't charge and killed those people or if he called out a challenge, I would. Right now, it is wounded, it wouldn't be a duel, but an execution."

Maur heaves to, heavy armor and short legs conspiring to keep him from the fight.


Knightfall said:


> Gronagon is surprised and fearful at what he hears. "V-vok... Wyrknari Vok..." He looks at Angus and Caerth. *"Who are you? Why does the Demon Lord of the Darkened Trees want you?"*
> 
> _"Kill them and I will reward you,"_ Vok says to the ogre. _"Defy me and you will suffer."_
> 
> "Damn duergar, what has he gotten me into?" Gronagon says with fear. Angus can see that the ogre's hands are unsteady on his weapon. He looks at Angus. "If you allow me to retreat, I will never come to the Strandlands again. I swear it in Vaprak's name!"
> 
> *"Your god is nothing!"* Vok's scream sound likes a bird dying. *"Do my bidding or die!"*



"We are the group that foiled a scheme of his. You know how those demonic egos are fragile. So like a spoiled brat, he will throw a tantrum. And destroy anything on the way before his reason takes over again."
Maur speaks clearly and loudly so the demon can hear.
"Your oath is pointless and void, Manslayer. You killed helpless people. You went for the easy prey on the word of a duergar. Real trustworthy employer. Now you suffer the consquences."

Maur pulls the metallic sphere from somewhere on his body and throws it into the air.
"Moradin'th Ord!"
The sphere unfolds into a hammer, fairly good replica of Maurs (and Moradins) own and strikes at the ogre.

Maur starts walking toward the giant.
"You may prolong your life by giving up the duergar. And I can promise you a proper burial in that case, so no demon can get your soul. Not sure about Vaprak, but Vok or Malotoch WILL NOT touch it."



Spoiler: Actions



Move: westward between the carts
Action: Hammer Sphere against the ogre: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16;3D6 = [2, 2, 1] = 5
(to hit is 23 if the item uses Maurs BAB and wisdom (I used minimum caster level (7) and minimum wisdom (12) for the attack)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*OOC:*


 I forgot to add Favored Enemy bonus to my damage; the ogre should have taken 20 pts., not 18. Angus shows no sign of wanting to let him go, either.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> "If he didn't charge and killed those people or if he called out a challenge, I would. Right now, it is wounded, it wouldn't be a duel, but an execution."
> 
> Maur heaves to, heavy armor and short legs conspiring to keep him from the fight.



Aureus nods her head in assent. After the killing of the villagers, she is resolute not to let the ogre get away with murder. _'This Gronagon would never agree to be taken into custody and tried for his crime of murder'._ She thinks.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "We are the group that foiled a scheme of his. You know how those demonic egos are fragile. So like a spoiled brat, he will throw a tantrum. And destroy anything on the way before his reason takes over again."
> Maur speaks clearly and loudly so the demon can hear.
> "Your oath is pointless and void, Manslayer. You killed helpless people. You went for the easy prey on the word of a duergar. Real trustworthy employer. Now you suffer the consequences."



Gronagon listens to Maur's words with what seems like passivity at first, but soon his face shows nothing but contempt. "And if you came upon helpless ogrelings, would you not crush them with your hammer? I have seen your people do worse although I know you will deny it."

He snarls. "Every year, dwarves, humans, and elves expand across Harqual and grind others under their boots or force them out with magic or tricks. Where are my people supposed to live?" The grip on his weapon tightens. He bares his teeth. "No, you would have all be ground into the Underearth or into the grave. We will not live in deserts or swamps like rats or goblins. Hills like these may not be much, but they have become our homes."

"As for the duergar, he offer horses to us as food and humans to crush in retaliation for the constant death and destruction forced our way by them. I took the vengeance I could get in this world and will not apologize for it."

"On my world, your kind are everywhere, and they never consider us or anyone else worthy to have skin," Aureus snaps back. "Since being brought to Kulan ten years ago, I have seen nothing but rage and hatred from your kind."

Gronagon looks like he's going to say something back but he just grins at the hutaakan.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Maur pulls the metallic sphere from somewhere on his body and throws it into the air.
> "Moradin'th Ord!"
> The sphere unfolds into a hammer, fairly good replica of Maur's (and Moradin's) own and strikes at the ogre.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Move: westward between the carts
> Action: Hammer Sphere against the ogre: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16;3D6 = [2, 2, 1] = 5
> (to hit is 23 if the item uses Maur's BAB and wisdom (I used minimum caster level (7) and minimum wisdom (12) for the attack)



Gronagon tries to block the hammer sphere with his greatclub, but the weapon shifts midair and slams into the ogre's face. The brute grimaces and then spits out a broken tooth.

"Typical dwarven diplomacy," he grunts.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Maur starts walking toward the giant.
> "You may prolong your life by giving up the duergar. And I can promise you a proper burial in that case, so no demon can get your soul. Not sure about Vaprak, but Vok or Malotoch WILL NOT touch it."



"Bah! I care not about that fiend-touched duergar, but I will not guide you to him." Gronagon laughs. "I hope he kills more of those cowering humans. He is around here somewhere."

*"No more talk,"* Quinn says. He moves with purpose through the villagers. He is able to get just close enough to use his spiked chain against the ogre and the weapon slashes the brutish ogre man on his right leg. This time, Gronagon winces in pain. The fight is draining out of him.

"Yes, no more words, by Vaprak! I will not die on my knees! Come and do your worst 'heroes'!" The ogre sets himself for the onslaught to come.

The voice emanating from the top of the pillar is now strangely silent.









*OOC:*



Continuing to act for @ScottDeWar_jr. I'm not sure how he is doing. I just sent him another message through Facebook. It doesn't look like he's looked at the last few posted links for the game I've made in the Kulan FB group. 

Quinn - Spiked Chain Attack:
1D20+15 = [9]+15 = 24 (hit!)
2D4+7 = [1, 1]+7 = 9

That is the end of Round One.
EDIT: Man, I cannot spell tonight.


----------



## Scotley

Determining that the others will be able to deal with the Ogre, Phar decides to summon some help to protect the weak and perhaps help them find their quarry. He puts his back against a wagon and begins another spell, once again his mastery of the magical arts is revealed in the smooth flow of word and gesture. But this spell takes longer than the last. 

OOC: Summon Monster IV for a Lantern Archon


----------



## Knightfall

As Phar casts his spell, Aureus nocks an arrow in her bow and takes careful aim at the ogre, as not to hit Angus. She fires two shots. Gronagon barely avoids the first arrow but the second arrow penetrates the ogre's hide armor. 

The ogre counters against Angus with his large greatclub. His first blow slams into the side of the centaur's human torso with a resounding crack. It is painful blow. But, the ogre is unable to reset his footing for his second swing and the blow only hits the ground by Angus's front hooves.









*OOC:*



Aureus - +3 Composite Longbow (Full Attack will firing into melee):
1D20+10 = [7]+10 = 17; 1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11 (miss)
1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21; 1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6 (hit)
6 damage to Gronagon

Gronagon the Mankiller - Full Attack vs. Angus:
1D20+14 = [17]+14 = 31; 2D8+12 = [1, 4]+12 = 17 (hit)
1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14 (miss)
17 damage to Angus.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth curses under his breath, then risks glancing at the place where the voice of Vrok comes from. He doesn't discern anything, and the half-orc is not sure the demon is actually here in the flesh.

Instead he keeps his stance against the ogre warlord.

*"You have a point,"* he admits to Gronagon, even while stabbing his mighty spear in the giantkin's flanks twice. *"But attacking people for no better reason than sport or vengeance is not the way."*

After a moment of silence, Caerth adds, *"We're just defending ourselves. You can still back away."*









*OOC:*


Spear attack: 1D20+13 = [10]+13 = 23
for 1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14 damage
1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22
for 1D8+7 = [6]+7 = 13 damage


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth curses under his breath, then risks glancing at the place where the voice of Vrok comes from. He doesn't discern anything, and the half-orc is not sure the demon is actually here in the flesh.
> 
> Instead he keeps his stance against the ogre warlord.
> 
> *"You have a point,"* he admits to Gronagon, even while stabbing his mighty spear in the giantkin's flanks twice. *"But attacking people for no better reason than sport or vengeance is not the way."*
> 
> After a moment of silence, Caerth adds, *"We're just defending ourselves. You can still back away."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Spear attack: 1D20+13 = [10]+13 = 23
> for 1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14 damage
> 1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22
> for 1D8+7 = [6]+7 = 13 damage



The first strike of Caerth's spear sinks deep into the ogre's gut. He winces in pain and seems to want to step back, but Caerth second blow pierces the ogre's heart.

"I'm glad it was you, orc man, and not the dwarf," he gasps. "B-burn my body... do not bury..."

Gronagon falls dead.

_"I am impressed by your skills,"_ Vok's voice caws out. _"You made short work of these pawns. I wonder how you will do against the duergar and my little surprise."_ The voice seems to begin to float in the air the top of the pillar.

Then, you see that a strange tiny raven is perched on the pillar, no longer hiding. Its eyes glow red as it begins to grow and transform. The bird turns to beast as it shifts to become a large griffon. But, it is more than that. Maur can see that it more dragon than griffon and is touched by the abyss as well. Its feathers are black and scaly and it wings are those of a fiend. It's lion features are covered in black scales.

_"The duergar's familiar will be a useful tool,"_ the voice emanates from the creature but it doesn't seem to speak. _"Let us see how quickly you destroy this one. Will it be one blow, or maybe two? With each foe, I will learn your strengths and weaknesses. When you do kill Zecca, Xander will become enraged. That will be entertaining too."_

The creature beats its wings and roars. It takes to the skies above the encampment. It flies and turns with precision and prepares to dive towards Maur and Aureus and Phar. Several of the villagers are soon panicking. Several of them look like their going to run away.









*OOC:*



Zecca - Initiative: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21 (delays until after Caerth kills the ogre)

@Tellerian Hawke, Angus is up next!


----------



## Neurotic

"If you behaved like the rest of the civilized races, you wouldn't be hunted down. You can praise your way of life, but the civilization is more than hunting for food. There is no honor in killing the children. And my diplomacy is very clear. You die. It is your choice how it is done. And who gets your soul afterwards. Warriors death at least, honorable one."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus sees the creature beginning its dive, and tries to delay his charge long enough to where he will arrive at the correct position to attack the creature just as the creature itself launches its attack. He is beginning his charge with a standing broadjump to clear the campfire and the edge of the pillar. His idea is to charge the creature and strike just before it can attack his allies.









*OOC:*



COMBAT DATA:


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> COMBAT DATA:
> 
> View attachment 152719











*OOC:*


Okay, so you're delaying until just before the fiendish griffon-dragon attacks in the next round. That jump check is awesome! I'll doublecheck the math tomorrow, but I'm assuming it is good enough for Angus to jump high enough to attack with his sword.






Aries looks up towards the creature with a hint of worry. He hopes that the creature isn't imbued with the demon lord's power. That could make it nearly un-killable. He curses himself for not having a bow or something to throw at the beast, but he knows his divine magic is a better choice right now. His minds goes to several spells but they won't affect the dragon. He casts a protective spell on himself... summoning all his faith to protect himself from the creature's teeth and claws.

The guard, Dannia, yells for the people to move away from the dragon. "Get back! Get on the other side of the wagons! Get on the ground and keep your heads down!"

She readies her shortbow and takes aim at the dragon. It's not a powerful weapon against such a dangerous creature but its the best she can do against the creature. Her arrow darts through the air but it bounces harmlessly off the creature's scaled hide.









*OOC:*



Aries casts _Shield of Faith_.

Guard (Dannia) - Mwk Shortbow:
1D20+2+1 = [16]+2+1 = 19
1D6 = [3] = 3 (miss)


----------



## Neurotic

Maur focuses on the flying hammer and it flies toward the creature slamming into it. Moments later, another hamme appears as Maur invokes the Moradins name and also slams into the creature.

OOC: total 17 force damage 



Spoiler: Actions



Hammer sphere; damage; spirit weapon; damage: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26
3D6 = [3, 3, 2] = 8
1D20+13 = [17]+13 = 30
1D8+3 = [6]+3 = 9

Crit confirm: 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
6D6 = [2, 6, 4, 5, 3, 4] = 24


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:*



@Neurotic, rolling a caster level check to beat the dragon's spell resistance, as the hammersphere functions like _spiritual weapon_ cast at 5th-level.

EDIT: Hammersphere caster level check (5th): 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21 (success)
So, no additional rolls are needed for the hammersphere to hit the dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur focuses on the flying hammer and it flies toward the creature slamming into it. Moments later, another hammer appears as Maur invokes the Moradin's name and also slams into the creature.
> 
> OOC: total 17 force damage



The hammers seem to push against an invisible barrier, but the strikes break through and hit the dragon twice. Zecca growls in anger. It turns its eyes directly on the dwarf champion.

*"No!"* A twisted voice yells out in the darkness. Maur cannot see where the voice is coming from but he knows it is Xander, although his voice sounds different -- almost hollow.

Quinn hears the voice but is focused on the dragon. He drops his spiked chain, readies his magical bow, and moves around the massive pillar to get a clear shot with his bow at the being Vok called Zecca. He lets his arrow fly and it digs into the dragon's shoulder near the joint with its wing. The dragon hisses but keeps its eyes focused on Maur.









*OOC:*



Attacking for @ScottDeWar_jr as per his assent on Discord:
Quinn - _+1 composite longbow_ [+4 Str]:
1D20+11 = [13]+11 = 24
1D8+5 = [3]+5 = 8 (hit)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*OOC:*


 Instead of jumping, Angus will simply reactivate his ring of flying, and fly at the dragon as soon as it's close enough.


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Instead of jumping, Angus will simply reactivate his ring of flying, and fly at the dragon as soon as it's close enough.











*OOC:*


Please stay down or at least retreat slowly, bring it down to us, not all of us can fly


----------



## Scotley

Phar quickly instructs the Archon on Xander and tells him to use his ability to detect evil to find him. "The voice. The hollow sounding one in the darkness. That is who you seek." The the elf turns his attentions the the dragon. The others seem to be doing well with bows and so Phar raises his own fine weapon and send a flock of shafts skyward. Then he takes a step away from the others. "Spread out! It may have a breath weapon." 

OOC: 
Three attacks with rapid shot and damage: 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23
1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29
1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9
1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7
1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9

possible crit: 1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21
1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar quickly instructs the Archon on Xander and tells him to use his ability to detect evil to find him. "The voice. The hollow sounding one in the darkness. That is who you seek." The the elf turns his attentions the the dragon. The others seem to be doing well with bows and so Phar raises his own fine weapon and send a flock of shafts skyward. Then he takes a step away from the others. "Spread out! It may have a breath weapon."
> 
> OOC:
> Three attacks with rapid shot and damage: 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23
> 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29
> 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
> 1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9
> 1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7
> 1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9
> possible crit: 1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21
> 1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5



The archon makes a humming sound and then activates its detect evil ability. It flies past Phar and Maur and then stops to hover over the wagon to try to find Xander. The celestial's presence seems to calm the frightened villagers.

The first two of Phar's arrows hit the dragon in its chest and gut while the third goes wild, disappearing into the night. Aureus steps forward away from Maur and follows up Phar's shots with two more of her own. Her first shot hits the dragon while the second disappears into the night.

The dragon winces and hisses at it becomes a pincushion of arrows.









*OOC:*


The archon activates its detect magic spell-like ability as a standard action and then takes a single move action. Phar's first two shots hit but the second hit isn't a critical hit.

Aureus - +3 Composite Longbow (Full Attack):
1D20+14 = [12]+14 = 26; 1D8+3 = [6]+3 = 9
1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15; 1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7 (hit and miss)

@JustinCase, Caerth is up next! @Tellerian Hawke, you're up right after that for Angus before the dragon acts.


----------



## JustinCase

Heeding Phar's words, Caerth takes a few steps away from the others while drawing his own mighty bow. Peering down the shaft, the half-orc waits just a moment before releasing the string, and the arrow races towards where the familiar-turned-dragon was just a second before...

But it's no longer there, and Caerth misjudged his aim. Cursing in Orcish, he lowers his weapon and looks around in order to formulate a new plan. 









*OOC:*


Magical longbow: 1D20+12 = [2]+12 = 14
1D8+5 = [2]+5 = 7


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus activates his ring of flying as a swift action, making an airborne charge right at the dragon-griff. *OOC: *use attacks above (hits AC 27, for 16 damage.)

Angus' goal is to knock the thing out of the air so that the party can clobber it. He hits it when it is low, no more than 15 or so feet off the ground, at its closest point before its attacks, slicing at it with his clan sword.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Heeding Phar's words, Caerth takes a few steps away from the others while drawing his own mighty bow. Peering down the shaft, the half-orc waits just a moment before releasing the string, and the arrow races towards where the familiar-turned-dragon was just a second before...
> 
> But it's no longer there, and Caerth misjudged his aim. Cursing in Orcish, he lowers his weapon and looks around in order to formulate a new plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Magical longbow: 1D20+12 = [2]+12 = 14
> 1D8+5 = [2]+5 = 7



Zecca picks its spot and begins to descend to the ground. It heads towards a small copse of trees. The dragon moves with great precision.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus activates his ring of flying as a swift action, making an airborne charge right at the dragon-griff.
> 
> *OOC: *use attacks above (hits AC 27, for 16 damage.)
> 
> Angus' goal is to knock the thing out of the air so that the party can clobber it. He hits it when it is low, no more than 15 or so feet off the ground, at its closest point before its attacks, slicing at it with his clan sword.



Angus manages to make a single step before activating his ring and rising into the air. There is just enough room for him to charge the dragon in the air, although he is forced to attack it higher than he would have liked. His blade sinks deep into the dragongriff but his strike fails to knock it from the sky. Regardless, the dragon shifts in the air and lands in the copse of trees and spews a line of acid 60 feet long directly into several of the villagers, as well as Aureus, Maur, Phar, and Aries. The wagon blocks some of the breath weapon from hitting the dwarf champion, but the acidic blast still touches him.

The villagers try frantically to get out of the way, but the dragongriff's breath weapon melts them away. Even those who manage to avoid the worst of the acid still perish.

Aureus tries to get out of the way with her quick reflexes but she catches her foot on a stone and stumbles onto the ground. The acid singes her fur but it could have been worse. Phar tries to sidestep the line of acid but misjudges the line of fire and steps into the acid instead of away from it. He is burned badly by the acid spewed by the creature.

Aries manages to drop to the ground at the last second and avoid the worst of the dragongriff's breath weapon.









*OOC:*


Hmm, I don't see your attack roll. I don't think image/link attached properly.

Breath Weapon Damage: Dragongriff (Zecca) - 60 ft. line of acid: 6D8 = [7, 8, 5, 3, 4, 2] = 29

@Neurotic, I need a Reflex save for Maur. He gains a +4 circumstance bonus for having cover (but not full cover). The save DC is 18.

Aries - Reflex save (DC 18): 1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18 (saves; half damage)
Aureus - Reflex save (DC 18): 1D20+14 = [2]+14 = 16 (failed; takes half damage due to evasion)
Rolling for @Scotley: Phar - Reflex save (DC 18): 1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12 (failed; takes full damage)


----------



## Knightfall

*"Leave Zecca Alone!"* Xander screams at the top of his lungs.

Angus feels a powerful force slam against his mind. It feels like a giant is trying to crush his skull his skull with its hands. His mental essence is under attack from the duergar. His hooves feel like their going to give out from under him.

Behind him, south of one of the wagons, Xander comes into view. The duergar's appearance is very different. His skin has become a dark reddish black color and pitch black horns now protrude from his temples and the back of his head. His clothes are the same but he seems to be surrounded by an aura of darkness. His eyes are pools of darkness with swirling white lines of some distant void. Fangs now protrude from his mouth and his hands are sharp, jagged claws. Next to him floats a small red book with yellow pages that seems to ooze some sort of ichor. The dank pages of the book flip back and forth seemingly at random.

"You will not hurt my familiar again," he hisses at Angus.

The halfling woman standing next to Dannia screams in fear and rushes past the guard and Caerth as well. She runs as far as can away from the battle. The other villages rush away from the horrid sight of Xander or the fierce claws and beak of the dragongriff. Half a dozen of them rush north of the trail to one of the small copse of trees and hide behind trees and fallen logs. Others rush away along the northern trail.

Aries pulls himself up off the ground and dashes down towards the wagons. He steps in between the pillar and the wagon with his boots half submerged in the shallow pond. He readies his mace but balks when he sees Xander's cursed form.

_"Kill the traitor, thrall,"_ the voice of Vok commands Xander. _"Make him bloody."_

"Yes, master," Xander says. His voice is pained and uncertain. "But... Zecca..."

_"You both live and die by my whim,"_ Vok commands. The demon lord's voice no longer echoes from the dragongriff. Vok's words seem to hang in the air like a red mist over the battlefield.

Dannia considers moving to attack the duergar but thinks better of it. She fires a single shot from her bow and then retreats back behind the wagon. This is not a foe that she can survive against.









*OOC:*



@Tellerian Hawke, make a Will saving throw vs. DC 18 with a +4 bonus. If the save is failed, Angus collapses unconscious and is dying at -1 hp. If the save is successful, Angus takes the damage listed below instead.

Xander - Psychic Crush damage with 6 point augment:
6D6 = [4, 4, 6, 3, 5, 5] = 27

Guard (Dannia) - Mwk Shortbow:
1D20+2+1 = [6]+2+1 = 9
1D6 = [6] = 6 (miss)

I will update the map again with where Xander appears but not until tomorrow morning. He is 15 ft. south of the wagon that is sitting at an angle.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: Angus Made His Save


----------



## Neurotic

Spoiler: Spells



*Remaining spells:
1st level spells: *Protection from Evil, Bless x2, Lesser Holy Transformation, Magic Stone (D) <-- cast spiritual weapon instead of Bless
*2nd level spells: *Remove paralysis, Owls Wisdom, Eagle Splendor, Consecrate, Bears Endurance(D)
*3rd level spells: *Mass Conviction, Stone Shape(D)
*4th level spells: *Dimensional Anchor, Spike Stones (D)
*5th level spells:* Wall of stone (D)


*CAST FOR THE RITUAL:*

Shield Other (2nd level spell, lasts 9 hours) _<-- This probably means at least part of the damage is on Maur (unless it bypasses the spell somehow)_
Magic Circle Against Evil on Maur (3rd level spell, 90 minutes) _<-- does this help against vile damage?_
Deathward on Galzadar (4th level spell, 90 minutes) _<-- does this help against vile damage?_
Spell Immunity on Galzadar (4th level spell, 90 minutes) - make him immune to dominate person
Dispel Magic
Break enchantment (5th level 1 minute casting time)
Remove Curse (3rd level 1 action)




Maur weathers the acid blast much better than poor village people and he realizes something important.

"They are not going to engage us directly! Everyone, get into cover finally! Archon, heal who you can! I'm going after the wizard. "

His hammers strike at the griphon as he changes again into a protectar as he was in the cavern and starts flying toward Zecca before spotting the enemy dwarf. 
Speaking celestial he repeats the instruction hoping the archon will heed it.
"Archon, heal townspeople!"

Changing directions, he lands next to him.
"Xander! Yield to your fate!"



Spoiler: Actions



Hammer sphere; damage; spirit weapon; damage: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18
3D6 = [6, 6, 1] = 13
1D20+13 = [11]+13 = 24
1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11

Action: cast lesser holy transformation
Move: rise up, spot Xander, fly and land next to Xander on the right of him

Ref save vs acid DC 18: 1D20+4+1 = [10]+4+1 = 15
Religion: 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12

Opportunity attack; damage: 1D20+15 = [16]+15 = 31
1D8+7+5 = [8]+7+5 = 20


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Trusting those going after Xander, Quinn focuses on the dragriffon and moves east. He thinks he sees the creature in a copse trying to hide. drawing another arrow he aims and shoots .. .. ..,



Spoiler:  Quinn be nimble-Quinn be quick, Quinn run past a candle stick



move past the campfire, might take some heat for that!

Attack +14 Dam 1d8+5
miss chance 50%


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur weathers the acid blast much better than poor village people and he realizes something important.
> 
> "They are not going to engage us directly! Everyone, get into cover finally! Archon, heal who you can! I'm going after the wizard. "
> 
> His hammers strike at the griphon as he changes again into a protectar as he was in the cavern and starts flying toward Zecca before spotting the enemy dwarf.
> Speaking celestial he repeats the instruction hoping the archon will heed it.
> "Archon, heal townspeople!"



The hammersphere shifts to follow Zecca into the lightly-wooded copse. It strikes at the dragon again but Zecca manages to avoid the stike and the hammersphere hits the trunk of a tree instead. The weapon pulls away from the tree and strike the dragongriff directly in the head. The beast grunts in pain and then slumps to the ground in front of Angus.

*OOC:* I'm trying to remember if spiritual weapon is affected by concealment. I know cover doesn't work against it, but I'm thinking that concealment might. The spell description does say that it doesn't have to worry about miss chances due to a creature being incorporeal, so I'm thinking the mist wouldn't allow for a miss chance against it either. (The Rules Compendium wasn't much help.) Regardless, the first attack is a miss.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Changing directions, he lands next to him.
> "Xander! Yield to your fate!"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Hammer sphere; damage; spirit weapon; damage: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18
> 3D6 = [6, 6, 1] = 13
> 1D20+13 = [11]+13 = 24
> 1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11
> 
> Action: cast lesser holy transformation
> Move: rise up, spot Xander, fly and land next to Xander on the right of him
> 
> Ref save vs acid DC 18: 1D20+4+1 = [10]+4+1 = 15
> Religion: 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12
> 
> Opportunity attack; damage: 1D20+15 = [16]+15 = 31
> 1D8+7+5 = [8]+7+5 = 20



Xander strange gaze turns towards Maur. He tilts his head and stares at the dwarf champion quizzically. "Master, do I know this dwarf?" He asks. "He knows my name."

_"No, you've never met him before,"_ Vok lies. _"Be wary. He is a dangerous foe. Do not let him lull you into submission. Burn his mind and break his bones."_

"As you wish, master," Xander replies. His voice is low and menacing. A forked tongue slips between his jagged teeth and his eyes seem to flash red for a second.



Spoiler: For Neurotic Only



Maur has a gut feeling that the red mist is a very bad omen. He's not sure what it could mean but he thinks it could be significant from a religious point of view. It could be the manifestation of a powerful being tied to Vok or to Xander in some way. He's not sure if it is something that Vok could do on his own from so far away, but if there is a more powerful deity helping the demon lord, the mist itself could be dangerous. Maur doesn't know what that danger could be, however.





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Trusting those going after Xander, Quinn focuses on the dragriffon and moves east. He thinks he sees the creature in a copse trying to hide. drawing another arrow he aims and shoots .. .. ..,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Quinn be nimble-Quinn be quick, Quinn run past a candle stick
> 
> 
> 
> move past the campfire, might take some heat for that!
> 
> Attack +14 Dam 1d8+5
> miss chance 50%



*OOC:* Attack roll posted on Discord: 1d20+14 = 18+14 = 32 (hit); Damage -> 6+5=11

A moment before Zecca falls to Maur's hammersphere, Quinn's arrow is flashing through the air. The arrow sinks into the dragon's neck as it falls. The beast roars in pain after it hits the ground. The beast shudders and dies.

*"Zecca!"* Xander screams in despair. *"You've killed my bird!"* Maur watches as energy seems to pulse around the duergar. He seems to be drawing strength from the strange book floating next to him. *"I will burn you all to ashes!"*

*End of Round Three*


----------



## Knightfall

The Lantern archon continues to follow Phar's last direction and focuses on destroying the fiendish foe in front of it. The celestial shifts 5 feet through the air to get closer to Xander and Maur. It glows brightly and then two rays of light flash out towards the duergar. Both beams of light seem to bend away from the duergar into the trees beyond.

Meanwhile, Phar is still reeling from the dragon's breath weapon. He is burnt badly and will not be able to take another hit like that. He is relieved to see the dragon fall to Quinn's arrow. The elf wizard step in between Aureus and Quinn and casts _casts grace_ on himself.

Aureus gathers herself up off the ground and looks at her friend. Before Phar can object, she casts cure light wounds on him even though she was also burned by the acidic breath weapon.









*OOC:*



Phar's Dexterity goes up by 4 increasing his AC and Reflex saves by 2.

Aureus - Casts Cure Light Wounds on Phar:
1D8+2 = [5]+2 = 7


----------



## JustinCase

Looking up at the sky and not seeing the demon lord whose voice rings out, Caerth sighs. He was hoping there would be more time before confronting more fiends, but apparently not.

Kneeling down, the half-orc druid places his hands on the ground. Softly whispering, he calls out to the grass, the roots, the trees, the very land itself. Mixing guttural orcish phrases, melodic sylvan chants and ancient druidic words, Caerth calls for a powerful protector of nature and innocence.

Only once did he meet the legendary creature that he now calls on, and it was perhaps a more profound experience for the young and wild half-orc than he wanted to admit at the time.

Now, perhaps, the mystical effect of that same unicorn could turn the tide against the demonic influence that threatens the allies and, more importantly, the innocent villagers.









*OOC:*


Casting Summon Nature's Ally IV to call a unicorn (with adjusted +4 Strength and Constitution due to Augmented Nature's Allies racial substitution feature).

If someone else hasn't already, next turn Caerth will ask the unicorn to get that book away from Xander.

Updated spells:
Level 0 (6): create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, detect poison, guidance, purify food and drink
Level 1 (6): entangle, traveller's mount, traveller's mount, traveller's mount, traveller's mount, traveller's mount
Level 2 (5): bear's endurance, lesser restoration, mass snake's swiftness, master air, share husk
Level 3 (5): blindsight, cure moderate wounds, giant’s wrath, plant growth, spirit jaws
Level 4 (3): dispel magic, lay of the land, scrying
Level 5 (2): atonement, commune with nature
Level 6 (1): greater dispell magic


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angered at the sight of the treacherous Duergar, and fueled by the memory of poor Brutus, Angus charges the diminutive mage, screaming in broken Harqualian:

*Angus screams,* "SPARED YOU, WE DID! AND BY MURDER AND TREACHERY, REPAID US DID YOU! PAY YOU NOW WITH YOUR LIFE FOR THE MURDER OF OUR FRIEND!!"









*OOC:*


 Angus hits AC 33 for 18 pts. slashing damage with the big clan sword. Data is below. 









Spoiler: Combat Data


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angered at the sight of the treacherous Duergar, and fueled by the memory of poor Brutus, Angus charges the diminutive mage, screaming in broken Harqualian:
> 
> *Angus screams,* "SPARED YOU, WE DID! AND BY MURDER AND TREACHERY, REPAID US DID YOU! PAY YOU NOW WITH YOUR LIFE FOR THE MURDER OF OUR FRIEND!!"



The Harqualian centaur rushes through the air empowered by his ring and slams his blade down on the duergar. Angus's clan blade slams down on Xander and the duergar growls in pain and anger. He steps back from Angus and Maur, pulls his axe from its harness on his back, says an Infernal phrase, and slams the weapon on the ground in between himself and the dwarf champion.

Maur can see that not only has the duergar been changed by Vok's curse, but his weapon has also been altered. It wasn't noticeable before since the dwarven waraxe was on Xander's back. The handle is blackened, almost as it has been burnt, and the metal axe head is covered in Infernal runes.

As the axe hits the ground, the handle cracks and the runes flare to life with raw abyssal flames. These flames explodes outward engulfing the battlefield as if a fireball spell had exploded in between Xander and Maur. The flames quickly engulf them both, as well as Angus, Aries, Dannia, one of the villagers, the Lantern Archon, and the two wagons. The infernal flames rush around the edges of the wagons but do not touch Aureus, Caerth, Phar, or Quinn.

The villager is burned to a crisp and those hiding in the wagons shout out in fear.

*"Blast!"* Aries yells out.

As the abyssal flames explode, the red mist hanging over the battlefield begins to glow brightly. Then, it begins to crackle with red energy that ignites into red-tinged lightning that arcs towards everyone. The lightning is strongest where the fireball exploded but beyond that, it also ignites and arcs to threaten everyone gathered near the pillar, hiding in the copse, and or fleeing along the northern trail.

Several of the villagers scream out and are burned by the lightning. A handful of them fall to the ground unconscious.

As the flames around Angus and Maur dissipate, they can see that Xander has not been affected by the abyssal flames. "Yessss.... burn you all," he hisses.









*OOC:*



*Vok's Flaming Strike of Retribution:* The duergar destroys his weapon, which has been infused with abyssal fire. This releases a 6d8 fireball plus an additional 1 point of vile damage for every 5 points of fire damage inflicted to a character. The Reflex Save DC against the fireball is 17 and a successful save halves the fire damage taken. A successful DC 17 Will save negates the vile damage completely.

As well, the fireball ignites the red mist covering the battlefield, which causes red lightning bolts to arc into all the PCs and NPCs. All those within range of the abyssal fireball must make another Reflex save or take electricity damage equal to half of the fire damage they take from the fireball. The save DC is 20. If the save is successful, the character takes half damage.

Those outside of the range of the abyssal fireball must also save at DC 20, but the damage is only 2d6 if the character is within 10 feet of one of the campfires or 1d6 if not close to one of the fires. On a successful save, the damage is halved.

Spell Resistance applies to the abyssal fireball and the vile damage but not for the electricity created by the red mist.

The red mist remains after the abyssal fireball goes off and can be ignited by any other fire magic. As well, the campfires are now considered hazards. If a character begin or ends their turn within 10 feet of a campfire on Xander's turn (starting in round 5), they automatically take 1d6 electricity damage (no save). Also, if a character comes within 10 feet of a campfire while moving, they must make a DC 10 Reflex save to avoid taking 1d6 lightning damage. On a successful save, the character takes no damage.

I will roll the damage dice on the OOC thread (next), as well as the saves for the NPCs (later). Xander is immune to the abyssal flames and vile damage but must still make a save to determine if he takes any lightning damage.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn's grace of movement is as effective as his training of his instints as a fighter. Will it be enough to dodge the bolts of lighting?


----------



## Neurotic

Maur interposes his shield between himself and the fire blast, his trained mind remains focused against the vile assault and insulated earth silk resists the lightning dancing around his armor.

He doesn't know what effect the explosion had on the townspeople, but given his singed beard even through the armor and developed toughness, it cannot be good.

Glaring at the mage he steps close
"You have really fallen, duergar. What Moradins hammer made, it can unmake!"
Invoking Moradins name in this way, hammer flares shortly with subdued glow of the forge. Slamming it downward, Maur bring his not incosiderable weight into the swing connecting strongly enough to crack walls. Return swing deflects off duergar without any real strenght behind it as the champion resets his stance

OOC: hit AC 28 for 29. AC 19 (miss?) for 14; Maur has +2 AC until he moves more than 5'
HP 46/92 (temp 57/103 while the tranformation lasts)



Spoiler: Actions



Made all saves:
Ref vs fire; Will vs Vile; Ref vs lightning: 1D20+3+4 = [14]+3+4 = 21
1D20+16+4 = [15]+16+4 = 35
1D20+3+4 = [12]+3+4 = 19

Free: 5' step next to Xander
Swift: spend turn attempt for smite (5/6 remaining)
Full attack:
EDIT: forgot the transformation: add 1 to hit and damage!
Smite attack vs Xander; smite damage: 1D20+15+1 = [11]+15+1 = 27
1D8+7+5+9 = [7]+7+5+9 = 28

Second attack vs Xander; damage: 1D20+10 = [7]+10 = 18
1D8+7+5 = [1]+7+5 = 13


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth is startled by the exploding magic, just on the other side of the wagon. Luckily he is shielded from the flames, but when the very air itself ignited, small tendrons of lightning sting his arms and head painfully.

He smiles, however, seeing the unicorn start to form before him. It will be over soon.









*OOC:*


See OOC thread for rolls. If I understand correctly, I finished casting my spell on my turn, so there's no need for a Concentration check, right?

Oh, and it's not my turn yet; just describing the impact of the ignited red mist on Caerth.


----------



## Knightfall

Aries holds up his shield to try to block the flames that rush out to engulf him and the lantern archon in front of him. The celestial is torn apart by the abyssal magic and Aries is burnt badly by the flames. He grits his teeth and tries to stay on his feet. Then the red mist erupts and lightning flashes all around him. He manages to avoid the worst of it but he knows another hit like that will finish him.

Once he can see again, he can see that Xander stands unaffected by the magic he just unleashed while both Angus and Maur have been burned by the abyssal flames. While he know that the Harqualian centaur and dwarf champion are their best chance to defeat Xander, Aries knows he won't be of use to anyone if he dies himself, so he casts a cure spell on himself and then moves in to back up Maur with his mace.

*OOC:* Aries - Cure Serious Wounds on self: 3D8+5 = [3, 4, 8]+5 = 20



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn's grace of movement is as effective as his training of his instincts as a fighter. Will it be enough to dodge the bolts of lighting?



The lightning flashes out and singes Quinn's forearm but the damage is minimum. He watches as Phar is also singed but not as badly as the big fighter. Aureus manages to avoid the red lightning completely.



Neurotic said:


> Maur interposes his shield between himself and the fire blast, his trained mind remains focused against the vile assault and insulated earth silk resists the lightning dancing around his armor.
> 
> He doesn't know what effect the explosion had on the townspeople, but given his singed beard even through the armor and developed toughness, it cannot be good.
> 
> Glaring at the mage he steps close
> "You have really fallen, duergar. What Moradins hammer made, it can unmake!"
> Invoking Moradins name in this way, hammer flares shortly with subdued glow of the forge. Slamming it downward, Maur bring his not inconsiderable weight into the swing connecting strongly enough to crack walls. Return swing deflects off duergar without any real strength behind it as the champion resets his stance
> 
> OOC: hit AC 28 for 29. AC 19 (miss?) for 14; Maur has +2 AC until he moves more than 5'
> HP 46/92 (temp 57/103 while the transformation lasts)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> 
> 
> 
> Made all saves:
> Ref vs fire; Will vs Vile; Ref vs lightning: 1D20+3+4 = [14]+3+4 = 21
> 1D20+16+4 = [15]+16+4 = 35
> 1D20+3+4 = [12]+3+4 = 19
> 
> Free: 5' step next to Xander
> Swift: spend turn attempt for smite (5/6 remaining)
> Full attack:
> EDIT: forgot the transformation: add 1 to hit and damage!
> Smite attack vs Xander; smite damage: 1D20+15+1 = [11]+15+1 = 27
> 1D8+7+5+9 = [7]+7+5+9 = 28
> 
> Second attack vs Xander; damage: 1D20+10 = [7]+10 = 18
> 1D8+7+5 = [1]+7+5 = 13



Maur fines that Xander is tougher to hit in this new cursed form, but his smite attack still crushes the duergar in the chest. The fiendish dwarf's leather armor buckles under the blow and he reels in pain. But, he has enough foresight to avoid Maur's second hammer blow. The duergar doesn't acknowledge the dwarf champion's words. Xander simply hisses and locks his eyes on Maur's.

*OOC:* Note that the save DC for the second Reflex save is 20 not 17, so a 19 is a failure.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr:
Quinn moves away from the fires and climbs up onto the nearest wagon. He stomps out a smoldering ember on top of the wagon and then takes aim at Xander. The ember is hotter than he expected, and he shifts his foot uncomfortably while trying to balance for his shot. The arrow disappears into the sky and comes down on the other side of the copse of trees Xander and Maur are battling in front of.

The burly fighter near drops his bow over the edge of the wagon. The wooden top of the wagon creaks under his weight but it remains intact.

*End of Round Four*


----------



## Knightfall

Phar is thankful for the healing magic from Aureus, but refuses to take any more from her. "Help the villagers."

Aureus nods.

"But watch out for more lightning," Phar says to her. "As long as those fires are burning, the bolts will continue to hit us." He turns to the villagers hiding in the copse. "Get back from the fires!" He then shouts out to his companions. "No fire or lightning magic. It will ignite the mist again."

"Caerth, we need to put the fires out! Water or cold magic. Wind magic will get rid of the mist for a while but it will come back."

Phar moves past the wagon to get a better angle on Xander and readies his elvencraft bow. His arrow flies, but his aim isn't good. He hits a tree trunk behind the duergar.

"We need to put him down. If he falls, the mist will probably disappear," Phar shouts to those in between him and Xander.

"Are you sure?" Aries asks.

"I can't say," Phar replies as he glances into the sky looking for any signs that Vok is flying above them.

Aureus moves to try to help the fallen villagers. Those closest to her on the ground dead look like they are dead, but she moves to check on those in the wagon. The scene inside is not good, but their burns aren't as bad. She can smell wood burning and glances around to the other side of the wagon.

"Quinn! The wagon's still on fire! Try to put out the flames! I'll check on the people!" Aureus exclaims as she climbs into the wagon and begins to render aid to any who look alive. She finds that the adults in the wagon threw themselves over the youngsters to protect them. It barely helped. She finds almost no one alive and fumbles to bandage a teenage boy who is barely hanging on. She curses quietly to herself in her own language.

She can feel the heat from the flames on the outside of the wagon. *"Quinn!"*









*OOC:*



Phar - Elvencraft Longbow (Point Blank):
1D20+11 = [3]+11 = 14
1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7 (miss)

Aureus - Heal Check (first aid):
1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14 (failure)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> The scene inside is not good, but their burns aren't as bad. She can smell wood burning and glances around to the other side of the wagon.
> 
> "Quinn! The wagon's still on fire! Try to put out the flames! I'll check on the people!" Aureus exclaims as she climbs into the wagon and begins to render aid to any who look alive. She finds that the adults in the wagon threw themselves over the youngsters to protect them. It barely helped. She finds almost no one alive and fumbles to bandage a teenage boy who is barely hanging on. She curses quietly to herself in her own language.
> 
> She can feel the heat from the flames on the outside of the wagon. *"Quinn!"*



_stomp stomp stomp_ "I trying, just hold on!"

He takes aim and shoots at Xander, but an ember gets between his boot and leg, " eeyouch!" he exclaims losing his balance and shaking the wagon just as he releases his arrow .. .. ..



Spoiler: philosophical knight gladiator



I shot an arrow in the air
where it landed, I know not where.
oh, now I see it
over there.
_sigh_



The arrow shoots over everyone, including Angus who is flying.

"These infernal flames are hotter then I realized!"


----------



## JustinCase

*"Well met, Shazakiel, Lord of Unicorns, protector of the natural world,"* Caerth formally calls out in Sylvan to the majestic creature that answered his summons. 

*"Please help me destroy a blight on the world, that demonic creature and his abyssal spellbook!"*

Leaving the precise interpretation of that request to the unicorn, Caerth does not hesitate to rush over to the villagers that have been harmed by acid, fire and lightning. His first concern is the villagers, and he'll probably have to douse the flames of the former campfire.

Shazakiel the unicorn neighs in response, already moving toward Xander.









*OOC:*


Caerth instructs the unicorn, then moves straight for the villagers. That's all for this round for him; see the OOC thread for his route.

Does the unicorn pass through the area with tree icons easily, or will it have to move around it? Also, can I roll an attack this round?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *"Well met, Shazakiel, Lord of Unicorns, protector of the natural world,"* Caerth formally calls out in Sylvan to the majestic creature that answered his summons.
> 
> *"Please help me destroy a blight on the world, that demonic creature and his abyssal spellbook!"*
> 
> Leaving the precise interpretation of that request to the unicorn, Caerth does not hesitate to rush over to the villagers that have been harmed by acid, fire and lightning. His first concern is the villagers, and he'll probably have to douse the flames of the former campfire.
> 
> Shazakiel the unicorn neighs in response, already moving toward Xander.



_"I will deal with your fiendish foe,"_ the unicorn says in Sylvan to the half-orc druid. _"Help the others as best you can."_

Shazakiel rushes across the the scrub-filled hills and easily makes his way into the copse of trees on the other side of Xander opposite of Maur and Aries. The majestic creature slams his horn though the cursed duergar and Maur can see it pierce through Xander's chest in front of him. The duergar gasps in pain and surprise, but he does not fall.

_"I will help you kill this twisted foe, son of Moradin,"_ Shazakiel says to Maur. The unicorn looks up to see Angus flying through the air and the magical beast can only say. _"How interesting."_

*OOC:* Attack and damage rolled on OOC thread.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: Die Rolls



Clan Sword: 1D20+13 = [12]+13 = 25

Clan Sword: 1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26

2 Hits
Damage:
Clan Sword 1st Hit: 2D6+6 = [4, 5]+6 = 15

Clan Sword 2nd Hit: 2D6+6 = [4, 3]+6 = 13












*OOC:*


 Angus hits AC 25, and 26 with two swipes of the clan sword. The damage dealt from each blow is 15 and 13 points respectively, for a total of 28 pts. 







Angus shifts slightly (5 ft. adjustment) and takes two, mighty swings at the Duergar; Angus' anger is high, burning through his brain hotter than even the fireball which has just scorched him. Angus is badly injured, but the thought of his own safety is gone. There is only vengeance. Vengeance for Brutus. Vengeance for the Half-Orc that he admired in that first battle, and never got a chance to get to know during peace time. Vengeance for a reckless youth, whose bravery was a shining example to all.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus shifts slightly (5 ft. adjustment) and takes two, mighty swings at the Duergar; Angus' anger is high, burning through his brain hotter than even the fireball which has just scorched him. Angus is badly injured, but the thought of his own safety is gone. There is only vengeance. Vengeance for Brutus. Vengeance for the Half-Orc that he admired in that first battle, and never got a chance to get to know during peace time. Vengeance for a reckless youth, whose bravery was a shining example to all.



Angus's first swing of his clanblade cuts a deep groove through the duergar's armor and chest. Xander stumbles and looks like he is about to fall to his knees. Black bile begins to drip from his nose and his eyes go completely black... the sockets now look hollow. As Angus brings down his second mighty blow, time seems to slow around the pillar. The blade inches along at a sluggish pace and the Harqualian centaur feels like his limbs are on fire.

The others feel it too. The villagers groan in discomfort and those not already on the ground fall to their knees and become sick to their stomachs.

Angus's blade cuts through Xander and black bile rips through the air to land at Maur's feet. It seems to bubble with acidic vapors and a powerful smell pours out of the duergar's throat.

_"Impressive,"_ Vok's disembodied voice says from all around you. _"But, I thought you would have killed him and his familiar faster. Still, it was entertaining."

"Who... is... speak... ing?"_ Shazakiel says slowly. The unicorn turns his head towards the sky.

_"I am not speaking to you, creature,"_ Vok replies with menace. _"Be silent. Be still."_

Maur watches as the unicorn's movements seem to stop. The dwarf champion can still move, but he feels like he's under the effect of a _slow_ spell and his limbs feel 100 pounds heavier. He can see out of the corner of his eyes that the Soldier of Iron is completely motionless.

Angus finishes his blade strike and struggles to keep from twisting awkwardly in the air.

Xander's head droops and his knees bend but then time stops for him and he freezes in place -- half alive and half dead. A dark energy begins to seep out of him into the air.

_"His was an interesting puppet, don't you think Lord Druaga?"_ Vok's voice hangs in the air above you all. For each of you, it sounds like the fey'ri demon lord is hovering right above.

*"DO NOT FORGET YOUR PROMISE, VOK."* A voice booms from somewhere distant, somewhere dark. *"THE DEAD ARE MINE."*

_"Yes, take them, but... Xander is mine,"_ Vok replies to disembodied god voice. _"That was part of our bargain."_

*"THE TRAITOR."*

_"He is not dead,"_ Vok replies. _"Let us let him suffer with the horrors he will soon face."_

*"I WILL AGREE, FOR NOW."* The evil Sword God intones.

You watch with horror as  the red mist descends to the ground and settles over the dead. The bodies are consumed in flames and their souls are pulled away from their bodies. The air seems to scream in pain and the mist begins to pull together to form a massive pillar of pulsing energy.

Aureus yells in pain as the flames of the dead burn her badly. "NOOOO!" She cries out in anger. She throws herself over the children still alive in the wagon. Flames erupt from the top of the wagon and begin to singe Quinn's feet. Aureus begins cursing loudly in Hutaakan as she crawls out of the wagon with a small girl cradled in her arms.

The pillar of pulsing energy, the God of Vile Summoning made manifest, begins to swirl into a whirlwind that grows into a massive tornado that shifts away towards the north where it begins to pick up several of the fleeing villagers on the trail. They scream as they are torn from the ground and pulled into the tornado. Those in the copse of trees are buffeted by powerful winds.

As quickly as the evil manifestation appears, it dissipates the night grows silent.

_"My lord is so dramatic,"_ Vok laughs. You watch as a shadowy figure coalesces next to Xander. It reaches out to touch the evil spellbook floating next to the duergar. The book begins to bubble and melt into a pile of goo that burns a hole deep into the ground. Angus and Maur watch as Xander's fiendish features fade in a horrid sound of cracking bones and ripped flesh. The duergar becomes who he was before. The Shadow of Vok touches the duergar and a false life fills the dead duergar's eyes. _"You cannot swear loyalty to me in jest, little mortal. Your soul is mine,"_ Vok's deadly visage turns its pinprick eyes towards Maur. _"No matter what this one might believe."_

The shadow shifts to Aries as if it blinked. The evil manifestation seems to envelop the Soldier of Iron. The man's body seems to shudder even under the time stop effect. _"I have promised your soul to Lord Druaga, mortal. But you will live a little bit longer and your dreams will be filled with fiends and..."_ Vok stops suddenly and then his laughter echoes around the scrubland. _"I see your secret, Aries Zeidan! You are not just false to me! Ha! Ha! I wonder if I should tell them who you really are? No, I'll let you suffer under their judgement! It will be a fitting punishment before your death comes!"_ The shadow manifestation shifts to Caerth. _"Will you forgive him, I wonder?"_

Vok laughs again and shifts back to Xander. _"Come, little thrall. I have great plans for your soul. You will make a interesting demon. But first..."_

Maur watch as Xander's eyes turn towards him. There is recognition and fear in the duergar's eyes. "Maur? Is that you? I- I should not have run away, but I just..."

_"He did not believe you would show him mercy,"_ Vok says to Maur. _"He feared the villagers would lynch him. He made his oath to me under Eike's gaze not knowing I and Malotoch were both watching. He tried to slip away in the night. Left Eike to deal with the boy alone."_ Vok chuckles. _"Yes, he did not kill that young half-ogre, but he did not help him either. I will relish his guilt and twist his soul."_ The Shadow of Vok looms over Maur. _"You have no chance against me, even in this form. You are mortal. I am immortal."_

Vok touches Xander again and every part of the duergar turns bone white. *"No! No!"* Then he becomes ash in the wind. There is nothing left.

_"You would kill me. I can feel your rage,"_ Vok says to you all. _"Maybe someday you might become powerful enough to challenge me. I will look forward to that day. But it is not today, little mortals. Go, try to find Eike. You will find him a wicked place deep in the desert. He will be ready for you. Lady Malotoch has ensued that he will challenge you. If you survive, you will watch as she and I tear the Strandlands to shreds for your hubris. Perhaps the entire Thunder Lands will become a wasteland of war."_

The shadow begins to dissipate and Vok's voice rises in laughter. _"Until the next time, heroes,"_ he sneers in contempt. The shadow of the fey'ri demon lord fades away as the last of the red mist dissipates.









*OOC:*


Everyone make a Will saving throw vs. the _slow_ effect. The DC is 23. A successful save shrugs off the effect, but your limbs still feel heavy and anyone that tries to act must make a DC 15 Concentration check. On a failed check, a character can only move at half-speed. The _slow_ effect lasts for 2 minutes (20 rounds).

Any character that fails their save by 5 or more is also affected as if time stop was cast. There is no save vs. this secondary effect. The time stop lasts 1d4+1 rounds. Aries and all the other minor NPCs automatically fail their saves. Aureus gets a save (success), which I've posted on the OOC thread.

Aureus takes 4d10 points of fire damage (no save). Quinn gets a DC 25 Reflex save for half damage as long as he isn't time stopped. Otherwise, he takes full damage.

Druaga (god) - Flames of Death:
4D10 = [1, 7, 3, 1] = 12 (low rolls, Aureus is so lucky)

Each PC within 30 feet of the Shadow of Vok must also make a DC 26 Will Save or succumb to its Frightful Presence. (It lasts 5d6 rounds.) Those that fail their saves become shaken.







*This is the end of the combat unless you have the PCs try to attack the Shadow of Vok.*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: Angus' saves, both fail.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Spoiler: Angus' saves, both fail.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153694



*OOC:* Actually, there is no save for the time stop effect.


----------



## Knightfall

Angus, Aries, and Phar find themselves sucked up into the tornadic windstorm. Angus is buffeted into unconsciousness and then falls 20 feet to slam into the ground. He does not move.

*"Angus! Phar!"* Aureus calls out.

Aries barely manages to stay conscious in the windstorm but he slams into the ground with full force about 40 feet from Angus. He survives but is hurt badly. "Ow." He whispers to himself.

Phar is whipped and slammed by the winds. The elf mage grits his teeth and bares it and when is flung to the ground, he immediately attempts to cast feather fall. He concentrates through the pain and manages to get the spell off in time.

"I'm okay!" he yells to Aureus as he floats to the ground. "Go help Angus!"

Aureus nods and rushes to Angus's side as fast as she can. She casts cure minor wounds in hopes of stabilizing the fallen centaur ranger. She checks to see if Angus is still alive and is relieved that he is stable.

*"Maur, get over here!"*


----------



## Neurotic

Maurs locked armor and great weight prevent the winds from picking him up. But divine presence of a being inimical to his own faith especially in his current state of attunement with the celestial realms is too much and he feels shaken.

However, he resists the effects of weight on his limbs - if barely - he is used to weariness and heavy loads.

He shakes his head sadly at Xander
"You should have trusted the word of Moradins champion. You did this to yourself, Xander. I'll try for one last mercy. Vok, you stand no chance against greater gods in any contest, you're as much drama queen as Druagaa is."



Spoiler: Actions and saves



Fort vs wind; Will vs fright; Will vs slow: 1D20+17+1+1+1+2 = [15]+17+1+1+1+2 = 37
1D20+16+1+1+2 = [4]+16+1+1+2 = 24
1D20+16+1+1+2 = [3]+16+1+1+2 = 23
 - add +3 to all rolls if any of this is a spell or spell-like ability - TERRIBLE rolls
explanation:
fort base 17 +1 (increased con from spell) +1 (evil effect) +1 (outsider power) +2 (sacred bonus from transformation)
will base 16 +1 (evil effect) +1 (outsider power) +2 (sacred bonus from transformation) 
add +3 from racial resistance if any of this is a spell or spell-like effect

*Heroic action (if Maur thinks it could work)* - none of this is strictly by the book - consecrate is the closest he has to blocking anything divine

move (fly) 60' in so that most possible villagers are in 20' around him - catching Xander in that is bonus, but 1 ally >> Xander
standard cast CONSECRATE - spending all his pious soul dice and life/XP/whatever to block taking of innocent souls.

Religion; Religion: 1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26
1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26
 

1st would blocking of divine presence even be possible?
2nd would killing Xander help in a sense his mortal shell is destroyed and his soul goes directly to Druagaa (thus taking it from Vok) and preventing that part of the suffering?


OTHERWISE:
Assuming full round of actions is available (saved vs slow)
Free: 5' step
Swift: smite (+1 to hit +9 to damage)
move: channel flame strike (from war domain) into the hammer
Power Attack Xander: 
Power smite attack vs Xander; damage + fire-holy damage: 1D20+15+1-2 = [9]+15+1 (smite) +1 (transformation) -2 = 24
1D8+7+5+9+4+9D6 = [4]+7+5+9+4+[1, 6, 3, 6, 3, 6, 5, 4, 5] = 68+1 (transformation forgotten again)
 - also add -2 to hit if shaken already applies


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maurs locked armor and great weight prevent the winds from picking him up. But divine presence of a being inimical to his own faith especially in his current state of attunement with the celestial realms is too much and he feels shaken.
> 
> However, he resists the effects of weight on his limbs - if barely - he is used to weariness and heavy loads.
> 
> He shakes his head sadly at Xander
> "You should have trusted the word of Moradin's champion. You did this to yourself, Xander. I'll try for one last mercy. Vok, you stand no chance against greater gods in any contest, you're as much drama queen as Druagaa is."
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Action
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming full round of actions is available (saved vs slow)
> Free: 5' step
> Swift: smite (+1 to hit +9 to damage)
> move: channel flame strike (from war domain) into the hammer
> Power Attack Xander:
> Power smite attack vs Xander; damage + fire-holy damage: 1D20+15+1-2 = [9]+15+1 (smite) +1 (transformation) -2 = 24
> 1D8+7+5+9+4+9D6 = [4]+7+5+9+4+[1, 6, 3, 6, 3, 6, 5, 4, 5] = 68+1 (transformation forgotten again)
> - also add -2 to hit if shaken already applies



Maur swiftly slams Moradin's Hammer into Xander a moment before Vok turns the duergar into ash. The blow crushes the duergar's head and he explodes into red flames and is drawn into Druaga's divine manifestation.

The Shadow of Vok snarls in anger and lashes out at Maur. A blades appears in the demon lord's hand and he brings it around and slaps Maur in the face with the flat of the blade. *"Hubris!"*

A moment later the shadow of the demon lord is gone.









*OOC:*



Even though you saved vs. the _slow_ effect, Maur still must make a successful DC 10 Concentration check to act.

Maur - DC 10 Concentration check:
1D20+12 = [5]+12 = 17 (success)

Maur must now make a DC 25 Reflex Save vs. Druaga's Flames of Death (a supernatural effect). On a failed save Maur takes 12 points of fire damage. If the save is successful, it is only 6 damage.

Vok - "Unknown" Longsword attack vs Maur:
1D20+24 = [8]+24 = 32 -4 (nonlethal) = 28
I'm assuming that's a hit. (Maur's current AC is 24, right?)

Vok's weapon bypasses Maur's DR vs. evil from (lesser?) holy transformation.

Vok - Longsword damage vs Maur:
1D8+12 = [1]+12 = 13 (nonlethal damage)
2D6 = [1, 5] = 6 (anarchic damage)
3D6 = [2, 2, 4] = 8 (unholy [evil] damage)
1 point of vile damage
1 negative level (can be gotten rid of 24 hours later with a DC 23 Fortitude Save)

That's a total of 28 points of damage and one temporary lost level.


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: surprised about nonlethal damage - maybe Vok doesn't want the god to take any more powerful souls?

"Worth it." Maur barely squeezes out between his teeth as dangerous blade cuts into him. If not for his spell, he would have fallen and as-is, he needs healing immediately.

Flying over to cover as many as possible, he consecrates the area
and then channels the power of Moradin into the area - lost 5th level spell to the drain
and then heals himself before hurrying around healing or stabilizing heroes first, townspeople later.

OOC: cast Cure Serious Wounds on himself and Angus, progressively lower levels as he goes through PCs to NPCs to commoners
Commoners are stabilized with Healing Hands instead of spells



Spoiler: Spells remaining



*Remaining spells:
1st level spells: *Protection from Evil, Bless x2, Lesser Holy Transformation, Magic Stone (D) <-- cast spiritual weapon instead of Bless
*2nd level spells: *Remove paralysis, Owls Wisdom, Eagle Splendor, Consecrate, Bears Endurance(D)
*3rd level spells: *Mass Conviction, Stone Shape(D)
*4th level spells: *Dimensional Anchor, Spike Stones (D)
*5th level spells:* Wall of stone (D)

*CAST FOR THE RITUAL:*

Shield Other (2nd level spell, lasts 9 hours) _<-- This probably means at least part of the damage is on Maur (unless it bypasses the spell somehow)_
Magic Circle Against Evil on Maur (3rd level spell, 90 minutes) _<-- does this help against vile damage?_
Deathward on Galzadar (4th level spell, 90 minutes) _<-- does this help against vile damage?_
Spell Immunity on Galzadar (4th level spell, 90 minutes) - make him immune to dominate person
Dispel Magic
Break enchantment (5th level 1 minute casting time)
Remove Curse (3rd level 1 action)






Spoiler: Saves and HP calculation



Ref save vs fire: 1D20+3+1+1+2 = [12]+3+1+1+2 = 19 12 damage
Hit by the demon: 13 nonlethal +14 various +1 vile
1 negative level
Negative level save: 1D20+17+1 = [8]+17+1 = 26
+1 vs evil creatures already included
Add this if applicable:
+1 against divine spells, as well as the spell-like and supernatural abilities of outsiders.

Starting with:
*HP 46/92 (temp 57/103 while the tranformation lasts)*
-12 fire
-14 anarchic and unholy
- 1 vile
HP: 19/92
13 nonlethal
HP 6/92
Level loss HP: 1D8 = [2] = 2 +5
*HP: -1/92 (but remains at 10/103 due to transformation - enough time for a some healing I hope *


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> OOC: surprised about nonlethal damage - maybe Vok doesn't want the god to take any more powerful souls?



*OOC:* Or Vok didn't consider Maur worth killing at that moment. 



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Worth it." Maur barely squeezes out between his teeth as dangerous blade cuts into him. If not for his spell, he would have fallen and as-is, he needs healing immediately.
> 
> Flying over to cover as many as possible, he consecrates the area
> and then channels the power of Moradin into the area - ooc: lost 5th level spell to the drain
> and then heals himself before hurrying around healing or stabilizing heroes first, townspeople later.
> 
> OOC: cast Cure Serious Wounds on himself and Angus, progressively lower levels as he goes through PCs to NPCs to commoners
> Commoners are stabilized with Healing Hands instead of spells



Maur quickly finds that besides his companions, there are few left to help. He calls on Moradin to heal himself and the fallen Harqualian centaur. The divine magic renews some of his strength but it will take more healing for him to be in fighting shape again. Vok's blade burned his beard and skin. It was a powerful weapon of evil.

Angus quickly comes to as the dwarf champion's magic settles into the centaur's flesh and soul. He opens his eyes but has trouble getting up on his hooves. He is lucky to be alive.

"Thank the gods," Aureus says while holding Angus's hand. "You had me worried, Angus."

She sighs in relief and then watches as Maur begins healing everyone else as best he can. The hutaakan rushes back to wagons and gathers the little girl in her arms that she pulled from the burning wagon. "I managed to stabilize her, I think. But her wounds are beyond my ability to heal." She glances in the wagon. "There is only her brother left alive in there. I wasn't able to help him, but he's still hanging on. All the others are gone."

"So many lost," Nicholaus says as he and a young woman come out of the copse of trees. They are the only ones left alive who had taken shelter in the trees.

Shazakiel has managed to survive the powerful tornadic windstorm, but he is badly hurt. He hobbles towards Caerth who is pulling himself off the ground. _"You have powerful enemies, Caerth Heart-of-Oak. I foresee much danger for you in the future,"_ he says to the half-orc druid. _"Be careful and may the spirits watch over you."_

The unicorn casts cure moderate wound on the druid and then casts cure light wounds on Aureus, Phar, and the girl in Aureus's arms by touching his horn to each of them. The girl's wounds disappear and she gasps when seeing the unicorn.

_"May the North Gods watch over you, little one,"_ the unicorn says to her. The unicorn turns to Maur and drops its head in respect. _"You are brave, sir dwarf, but be careful that you don't take on more than you can handle."_

Caerth's spell expires and Shazakiel returns from where the half-orc druid summoned him.

Aureus sets the girl down and has her sit on her pack. She quickly goes to the other wagon check to see if there are any survivors. "There are four more in here!" She says happily. She climbs in and expends all of her remaining orisons to stabilize three of the dying villagers. She steps down from the wagon with an old man in her arms. "He didn't make it," she sighs.

"The dark god didn't claim his soul," Phar notes. "Take solace in that."

Aureus nods but it is easy to tell that the losses have left her sullen.

"So many gone," Nicholaus say to the air. "We must bury what we can. "Possessions of those lost to that... thing." He looks at Maur. "Champion, can you get their souls back? Is there any hope."









*OOC:*



Maur - Cure Serious Wounds (x2):
3D8+9 = [2, 5, 5]+9 = 21 (Maur)
3D8+9 = [5, 3, 6]+9 = 23 (@Tellerian Hawke: Angus)

Shazakiel's healing rolls will be posted on the OOC thread.

In total there are three survivors from one wagon, two from the other, and Nicholaus and the young woman from the copse of trees. As well, several of the PCs horses bolted when the dragongriff first appeared. The others are neighing in fear. As well, both wagons have been wrecked and will needed to be repaired by a skilled carpenter and/or wheelwright if they're ever going to move again.

The body of Zecca has transformed back into that of a raven. The bird is dead with and arrow through its neck.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> The unicorn turns to Maur and drops its head in respect. "You are brave, sir dwarf, but be careful that you don't take on more than you can handle."



"Thank you for your help, noble one. I know not my limits, I just go until I drop. I'll take your advice to heart even if I will not always listen to it. If I were smart, I wouldn't be champion of my people."
He smiles at the creature.
"Good luck."


Knightfall said:


> "So many gone," Nicholaus say to the air. "We must bury what we can. "Possessions of those lost to that... thing." He looks at Maur. "Champion, can you get their souls back? Is there any hope."



Maur shakes his head sadly.
"It is within my power technically. But in these lands there are rules about such things and priests of Hades should be included. And physical ritual components are very rare - I doubt even Lady Pendour has more than one such. There is no way to return so many without major church helping."

He puts his arm on the mans shoulder.
"Take solace in the fact it was quick. Imagine the horror of being captured by that ogre. I know it isn't much, but such is the fate of all us mortals. Live for them, be better and create something worthy of their memory. I will do my best to get their souls to their proper place, but returning them to life...that's a miracle that often leaves deep scars and not everyone is better off. Or train and get into evils face and smash it in! There is always more evil to smash."


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur shakes his head sadly.
> "It is within my power technically. But in these lands there are rules about such things and priests of Hades should be included. And physical ritual components are very rare - I doubt even Lady Pendour has more than one such. There is no way to return so many without major church helping."
> 
> He puts his arm on the mans shoulder.
> "Take solace in the fact it was quick. Imagine the horror of being captured by that ogre. I know it isn't much, but such is the fate of all us mortals. Live for them, be better and create something worthy of their memory. I will do my best to get their souls to their proper place, but returning them to life...that's a miracle that often leaves deep scars and not everyone is better off. Or train and get into evils face and smash it in! There is always more evil to smash."



"It is their souls that need to be saved," Nicholaus nods glumly. "I would not have you break the Law of Life and Death, but when gods interfere in the ways of mortals, those laws become murky. The shadow creature might not be a god but he called on... that Sword God, I will not say his name. It is an affront to nature and the cycle of life."

"A priest of Hades _might_ intervene on our behalf but that would mean travelling to Belporte or Helt to beseech one of the Lord of the Dead's temples. Belporte is closer, I think, but from here it would overland through mainly trackless wilderness. There might be some old trails that could speed up the journey. Helt is to the south through the Wasting Shores."

"We need to catch our other escaped prisoner," Aureus notes. "He's fled into the desert southwest of here." She sighs. "But we have to rest first."

"For him to brave that desert seems foolish," Nicholaus says. "I've heard it is deadly. Full of evil things that stalk the night... some of them unliving." The man gathers together the few survivors left after Maur has healed them. "As for resting, there is a place closer to Fort Symas that could provide us shelter. A small fellow runs a roadside inn in some of the higher hills at the foot of those mountains," the grizzled farmhand points to the west. "We had wanted to stop there for the night, but we just couldn't make it that far."

"How far is this inn?" Aureus asks.

"Another 10 to 15 miles," Nicholaus rubs his chin as he helps bandage wounds and gather up what is left of the dead villagers meager possessions. "I've never been there myself, but my father told me about it. It is the only place between Carnell and the fort where you can stop to get a bed and some food."

Caerth has heard of this structure. It is called the Hillwall Inn and is run by someone Aeron once referred to as 'Old Mazz'. The half-orc druid has never visited the inn himself, but he knows it is there. Aeron called it an old rundown building with more dust than water, but Mazz is good host, although the old dwarf-kin is older than anyone else his mentor has ever met before.

"We must build a cairn for the dead," Nicholaus says. "But it might be safer to do it there rather than here. Besides, the Pillar of Songs is considered important to travelers and death should not cling to it."

"Do we have time?" Aureus wonders aloud. "We can't let Eike get away."

"Vok did brag that Eike would stand and face us," Aries says. The man has finally picked himself up off he ground. He is limping and his shoulder looks dislocated. The man looks terrible.

Aureus looks at Phar and then towards Aries. "What did Vok mean about your secret?"

Aries sighs. "I will tell you. I owe you that much, but I need to rest and heal first. My ability to cast healing magic is... limited." He glances towards Caerth. "If there is someplace nearby that is safer than this, we should go there. If something else comes out of the night, it will go very badly for us."

"I'll go check the horses," Aureus offers. "I think some of them bolted. I hope Lady is okay."


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> "It is their souls that need to be saved," Nicholaus nods glumly. "I would not have you break the Law of Life and Death, but when gods interfere in the ways of mortals, those laws become murky. The shadow creature might not be a god but he called on... that Sword God, I will not say his name. It is an affront to nature and the cycle of life."



"I realize that...but don't forget that this may all have been an elaborate scheme by the demon. Not likely, but possible. I will _send_ to major temples and ask for divinations. Please give me the names of the dead once we reach the shelter."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth nods gratefully to Shazakiel, both for its help in combat and healing, as well as its advice. *"Thanks again, and may the spirits watch over you as well."*

After making sure there are none that still need healing, the half-orc turns to the others.

*"I had feared it would come down to a confrontation with that demon,"* he says glumly. *"Although I was expecting it to be later, so we would be better prepared. It seems he's got a scheme of sorts to study our abilities before defeating us in a final confrontation."*

He grits his teeth.

*"Going after Eike now is exactly what Vok wants, so I think we should make a new plan. Our plan. And not reveal our full potential just yet, because he will be watching us the whole time."*

Looking around the field of battle -- carnage, more like -- Caerth sighs. He knows his allies won't allow the bodies to remain as they are, as food for scavengers. Nobody appreciates the vultures, the ravens and the maggots.

And he remembers what the ogre requested with his dying breath. _'Burn my body. Do not bury.'_ Is it still there, or is it consumed by the abyssal fires?

*"We will need more allies."*









*OOC:*


Caerth will use his Cure Moderate Wounds and Cure Minor Wounds on those who are still below 0 hp. I'm not sure if there are any left? If there are more than one, his priority will be with children.

Caerth was at 69 hp, then lost 21 from the divine storm, and regained 11 from the unicorn. So he's now at 59/71 HP.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> "I realize that...but don't forget that this may all have been an elaborate scheme by the demon. Not likely, but possible. I will _send_ to major temples and ask for divinations. Please give me the names of the dead once we reach the shelter."



Nicholaus nods to Maur and then he works with the survivors to gather up what remains that can be taken to the inn. There is little left that can be buried from the villagers. The wagons are in bad shape and neither one is going anywhere without major repairs.

"We'll have to leave them here and go on foot or on your horses," the farmhand looks towards where your horses had been tied up. "Assuming they didn't all bolt."



JustinCase said:


> Caerth nods gratefully to Shazakiel, both for its help in combat and healing, as well as its advice. *"Thanks again, and may the spirits watch over you as well."*



Shazakiel bows its head one last time before disappearing in a flash of light and a gust of wind.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> After making sure there are none that still need healing, the half-orc turns to the others.
> 
> *"I had feared it would come down to a confrontation with that demon,"* he says glumly. *"Although I was expecting it to be later, so we would be better prepared. It seems he's got a scheme of sorts to study our abilities before defeating us in a final confrontation."*
> 
> He grits his teeth.
> 
> *"Going after Eike now is exactly what Vok wants, so I think we should make a new plan. Our plan. And not reveal our full potential just yet, because he will be watching us the whole time."*



Caerth's healing magic restores the young girl's brother back to full heath and the young man takes charge of his little sister. The half-orc druid finds that there are only a handful of survivors besides his friends. There are only seven left. The elder Aureus pulled from the second wagon must have succumbed to his injuries after Druaga's evil manifestation left the mortal plane.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Looking around the field of battle -- carnage, more like -- Caerth sighs. He knows his allies won't allow the bodies to remain as they are, as food for scavengers. Nobody appreciates the vultures, the ravens and the maggots.
> 
> And he remembers what the ogre requested with his dying breath. _'Burn my body. Do not bury.'_ Is it still there, or is it consumed by the abyssal fires?
> 
> *"We will need more allies."*



Gronagon's body was not claimed by the dark god. Perhaps Vaprak wouldn't let the Sword God claim the ogre man. The ogre still lies dead at the top of the hill, as well. Caerth also finds the dead form of Zecca, turned back into a raven, lying dead in the copse of trees where it fell. The bird could be left for the scavengers or buried to mark Xander's death.

Aureus comes back with three of the horses in tow. She has Caerth horse, Autumn Storm; Maur's stout pony, which was too stubborn to run away; and Phar's graceful pinto with her. "I can't find Lady," she says glumly. "I hope she's okay." The hutaakan peers into the darkness around them in hopes of seeing something. "Can you get Screech to look for her and the other horses?" She asks Caerth. "He might see something we'd miss."

"They might find us when they feel it's safe," Nicholaus says. "We really should stay here any longer. The noise of the battle could attract scavengers or more deadly things."

Caerth quickly discovers that creating a pyre for the two dead ogres is best done at the top of the hill where they attacked from as the ground at the top is barren without any risk of causing a brushfire. Rolling Gronagon's body up the hill is tough but with some help he manages to get the dead ogre up onto the hill. The others help as best they can to gather the needed wood required for the fire. The dragongriff made a mess of the copse of trees in which it tried to find cover. Once everything is gathered together, the pyre is lit and the two ogres are soon ablaze.

Once Caerth has ensured the flames won't spread from the pyre, you set out for the Hillwall Inn. The three horses are used for the worst of the wounded. Aries refuses to ride, however. He ties up his leg and uses a piece of wood for a makeshift waking stick. After a few hours, he seems to have found a good pace that doesn't hurt his weary limbs.

It takes six hours walking through the night to reach the roadside inn, which sits on a high hill near foothills that surround a dozen low peaks. The building is made mainly of stone and look like it could use some repairs. Next to it on one side sits a stone stable without a roof. On the other side is a squat house made of stone and sod that looks to be built into the ground. There is smoke rising from the old house's chimney but both the house and the inn are dark with no sound of activity.

"It doesn't look like it's open," Aureus whispers. She seems uncertain.

"As I said, I've never been here myself," Nicholaus replies. He keeps his voice low. "But I'm sure its fine."

The farmhand doesn't move to knock, however.

Phar sighs and moves to the inn and tries to look through one of the windows, which is caked in dust and grime. He can't see a thing through the dirty window.

Aureus moves to the old house and listens at the door. Nothing. She taps on the door lightly and listens again. She hears a snort like the sound of a pig. Then she hears soft snoring. "Hello? You have travelers who'd like to stay at your inn," she says in a loud voice as she knocks on the door.

There is another snort, a short squeal, and what sounds like pig feet clopping on a wooden floor. Aureus tries to peer through one of the shuttered windows but even her eyes can't pierce the dusty windows.

"You'll have to knock louder than that to wake up Mazz," a tired voice says from within the stables. "But I'd rather you didn't. He needs his rest." A young man who looks barely in his twenties appears at the entrance to the stables. He is rubbing sleep from his eyes and he yawns. "If you really need a room, the Hillwall Inn can be opened. If you're bandits, we don't have anything worth stealing, so you might as well crawl back into the scrub and sleep with the lizards."

"Does that false bravado really work on bandits?" Aries asks with a hint of annoyance. The Soldier of Iron sits down on a low bench that sits next to the front door of the inn.

"Bandits usually don't waste their time on us or ask obvious questions," the young man says as he tries to pat down his bedhead. "But they do come here to use the water well and the privy in the back when they get desperate. They rarely try to break in as they know Mazz will report them to Captain Balzer if they become troublesome."

He takes out a pair of greasy spectacles, tries to clean them off with his dusty shirt, and then puts them on. He moves through the dark with ease and then looks at each of you. "Adventurers!" Then he looks at the villagers. "But not all of you." He nods his head. "I am Ivoron Asheye, Doorman of the Hillwall inn. I welcome you. We don't get a lot of visitors, as you can tell."

Ivoron moves to open the front door. He produces a key and unlocks the inn.

"You're quick to trust," Aries says.

"Not at all," the man says. "I just know the difference between adventurers and bandits. Besides, I am not completely defenseless."

"We won't cause any trouble," Aureus says. She glares at Aries and the battered soldier simply shrugs.

Ivoron swings open the front door and invites you all inside. The interior is rundown, almost shabby. It isn't the dust an grime so much as it is the poor condition of the tables and chairs of the common room and mess of old bottles and tarnished serving trays on the bar. Behind the bar is a wall of empty liquor bottles. A set of stone stairs leads up onto a second floor near the back of the building. The few tables that aren't broken are covered in drop clothes meant to keep the dust off of them, although the clothes themselves are stained with dirt and dried liquids.

"You weren't kidding," Aries says as he hobbles into the inn.

"My father never told me about this," Nicholaus says just inside the doorway.

"You will find we have almost nothing here in the way of luxuries," Ivoron says. "The water in the well is clean and the beds are comfortable enough. Clean linen costs extra, as Mazz and I don't have anyone else to help us. Our cook died two winters ago and we haven't been able to find anyone to replace her."

The man, who you can now see if a half-elf, goes behind the bar and unlocks a small trapdoor in the floor. "We don't have any spirits, but we keep water from the well bottled and chilled. It's quite good with some prickly pear fruit. That costs extra, however. We don't have any meat and if you kill and eat Mazz's pet pig, you will find yourself hunted by the soldiers of Fort Symas. Captain Balzar and his men are quite protective of Mazz, although they don't have the resources to station a permanent garrison here."

Ivoron pulls out several bottles of chilled water from storage. "Each bottle is 1 silver. Added fruit costs 3 silvers. We have a limited amount right now. We do have some gathered seeds and nuts, which you can buy for 1 silver for a heaping bowl. A bed for the night costs 5 coppers or 1 silver if one of you wants a room to yourself. You can sleep in this room for a single copper. The rooms on the third floor are available for only 3 coppers each, as most of them don't have ceilings or leak when it rains, although it rarely rains here. We have little in the way of firewood. I save most of it for Mazz's hearth. He is an old man and needs all the warmth he can get at night."

"Salt of the earth," Aries says. "I'm impressed you get by with so little."

"We live as best we can," Ivoron says with a smile. "We like our simple lives." He chuckles. "I'd offer you a bath but our tub is old and rusted. I'd recommend you use the sand pit out back to scrub yourselves clean."

Ivoron notices Angus standing on the other side of the doorway. "You will have to bed down in the stables, I'm afraid, sir. I will not charge you anything. You can keep your horses in there as well," he says to Maur.

Aureus steps up to the bar and digs out a single platinum coin from her pouch. "I want you to take care of them as best you can," she says to Ivoron while motioning to the villagers. "Water, fruit, food you can spare, and comfortable beds for all of them."

The half-elf is surprised to see the coin. "I- I will do as you ask."

"And I hope this will cover my time here," the hutaakan adds as she pulls out 3 gold pieces and hands them to Ivoron. Without another word, she takes a single bottle of chilled water, says goodnight to you all, and heads upstairs to find a room for herself.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Caerth will use his Cure Moderate Wounds and Cure Minor Wounds on those who are still below 0 hp. I'm not sure if there are any left? If there are more than one, his priority will be with children.
> 
> Caerth was at 69 hp, then lost 21 from the divine storm, and regained 11 from the unicorn. So he's now at 59/71 HP.



*OOC:* There were only 7 survivors, so between healing from Aurues, Caerth, Maur, and the unicorn, all of those who remained were brought back up above 0 hp.


----------



## Neurotic

Fort for forced march: 1D20+17 = [9]+17 = 26

Maur comes to the inn, stoically enduring the march in a manner of his people. The fact that everyone is tired and wounded actually helped since he hadn't had to run after other long-legged companions.

He requests separate room
"I need the space to take off my armor, to clean it and private space for prayers. I will prepare some divinations and healing. Take heart everyone, we survived and with Moradins blessing, you will have the option to return or go on as you see fit."

OOC: I'll prepare Divination, Commune spell (and post questions in OOC), some area healing (need to find some spells), call inevitable (for Eike) and the rest will be combat/adventure.


----------



## JustinCase

On their long walk towards Hillwall Inn, Caerth notices how the battle, the losses and the walk are taking their toll on almost everyone. He walks besides the children on horseback, and from his pack produces a single red strawberry. Muttering a few Druidic words, then blowing gently on the small fruit, it seems just a little more red and tasty. With a smile, he hands it to the girl.

*"Magic,"* he says with a twinkle in his eyes, and when she eats it, her weariness decreases noticably.

When they arrive at the Inn, Caerth is fatigued like most, but looking pretty healthy in comparison. Not quite smiling, the half-orc is nevertheless friendly to Ivoron.

*"It will do fine,"* he assures him about the condition of the place and its resources, producing two silver pieces himself. *"Do you have a bucket or two?"*

When given the chance, the druid will magically fill the buckets with refreshing water, cold as a mountain river, and hand them out to the horses and those who have drained their bottles. Taking the opportunity to check up on the horses and Angus in the stables, Caerth is silent for a while.

*"What did Aeron tell you about me?"* he asks softly, not looking the centaur in the eye.









*OOC:*


Casting_ lesser restoration _on the girl, which removes her fatigue. If possible, he will also cast _create water _to have some addictional refreshments.

Unfortunately Caerth cannot remedy the negative level on Maur, at least not with the spells he has prepared for today.

Depending on the time spent talking with Angus, Caerth may decide to cast _lay of the land_, _commune with nature_ and/or _scrying_ (on Eike) before resting, saving spell slots to be used tomorrow.

Did Screech find the other horses?

Spells before rest:
Level 0 (6): create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, detect poison, guidance, purify food and drink
Level 1 (6): entangle, traveller's mount, traveller's mount, traveller's mount, traveller's mount, traveller's mount
Level 2 (5): bear's endurance, lesser restoration, mass snake's swiftness, master air, share husk
Level 3 (5): blindsight, cure moderate wounds, giant’s wrath, plant growth, spirit jaws
Level 4 (3): dispel magic, lay of the land, scrying
Level 5 (2): atonement, commune with nature
Level 6 (1): greater dispell magic

HP before rest:
59 - 2 nonlethal = 57 out of 71 HP

Once we are settled, Caerth needs only 2 hours of sleep because of his _ring of sustenance_. If we set a watch, Caerth will offer to be the second watch.


----------



## Knightfall

"While I have no coins to pay for a room or food," Aries says to Ivoron. "I can cast an simple spell that will create water for you and your employer. I can top up your well or make the water appear in the air as a downpour. If you have a garden or some old empty barrels, I can add to your reserves. And I can purify any stagnate water or spoiled food that you might be thinking to throw away."

"Hmm, I'm sure we can work out something," Ivoron says. "I have a lot of empty bottles that could be filled and there are some old crates of food in Mazz's cellar that are getting old. I keep telling him we need to throw it all away, but if you can save us from having to bury it."

"I cannot use the orison with great precision, but if the bottles are outside, open, and sturdy enough, some of the water will get into them. Bottles or jars with wide brims would be best."

"We will worry about it tomorrow," Ivoron says. "You are free to sleep here in the common room, but I will need assurances that you won't run off."

Aries takes off his holy symbol and hands it to the doorman. "Is that enough assurance for you?"

"It is."

Aries goes to settle himself in in the corner of the room. He is soon nodding off.



JustinCase said:


> *"It will do fine,"* he assures him about the condition of the place and its resources, producing two silver pieces himself. *"Do you have a bucket or two?"*



Ivoron turns to Caerth. "As I said, there are some old barrels that are empty. They are likely a bit dusty inside. The wind constantly blows dust down from the Dry Mounts. It shouldn't be too hard to clean them out. There are troughs behind the stables as well. They are bone dry right now but I've kept the dust and weeds out of them."

Ivoron then leads the seven villagers upstairs to find then rooms and provide them with fresh linen, water, food, and anything else they might need.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> He requests separate room
> "I need the space to take off my armor, to clean it and private space for prayers. I will prepare some divinations and healing. Take heart everyone, we survived and with Moradins blessing, you will have the option to return or go on as you see fit."



Ivoron suggests one of the rooms on the third floor for a quiet place to pray. "There is a large room up there that was never meant to have a roof. It was once meant to be a garden, but we haven't been able to maintain it. It has a sturdy door that leads back inside, but even without a roof or ceiling, it can be quite serene up there at night." Ivoron pauses. "I will make up one of the second floor rooms for you."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Before Caerth returns to the inn to bed down, *Angus tells him, casually, his Harqualian speech coming off a little more smoothly; apparently, practice makes perfect: * "We haven't hade much time to talk since we met; we've bane a'too busy killin'. I just wanted to say, you're even braver than Aeron sade ye were, and I am honored to 'ave fought by yer side. Aeron and I fought together many years ago, and it was his trust in me that led him to the idea to send me to help ye. I know ye don't be needin' no babysitter, and that's not why he sent me. He sent me because he sees the potential in ye, and wants ye to excel. And vice versa; he thinks we'll be good for each other, iron sharpens iron and all that. Good night to ye, and may the gods bless ye."

With that, Angus beds down into a pile of fresh hay. Angus talks and eats like a human, but when it comes to sleeping, he does best in a place that is of the earth; a pile of hay on a dirt floor inside a barn, or the open ground of the plains, or a shady respite on a bed of leaves in the forest. It will not take him long to fast asleep, once his underbelly hits the hay.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur accepts the room as it is, stripping his armor off and refreshing in the through outside. Dwarven settlements aren't really private with many dwarves living communally and most or all of them having small living quarters due to lack of space in the caverns. And he is not yet long enough in the above-ground world to notice there are some differences.

Thus, he comes down only in his undergarments; soap and rags in his hands, treating townspeople to the sight of sweat and blood-encrusted dwarf. Tromping through the common room, he pulls up water out of the well and cleans up. Before sleeping he cleans up his weapons and armor, offering prayers to the All-Father and the rest of *Morndinsamman* for the lives they managed to save and for those suffering at the hands of the Sword god.

He also talks with Qui for several minutes, talking over the idea to use one of the commune questions to check on her health.

In the morning, he meditates on the spells he would need for the coming day and prays for various spells to help with the healing and prepare for the hunt on renegade cultist. And their own secret keeper.

When he comes down to the common room, fairly late since he had to pray and armor up, anyone still sleeping is woken up by a booming voice. Looking at the dwarf, one can see a faint light coming from inside the armor.

"Good morning everyone!" Maur calls out "I prepared some mass healing and we may be ready to move soon. We have some work to do before we go. Gather around...you too, Aries. And we need to talk afterward."

He draws a circle on the floor.
"Stay within this circle if you're wounded. If you feel fine, step out, let someone else take your place. The spell lasts only a minute, but should recover most of the wounds from everyone."

After everyone was as healed as he could quickly make them Maur shakes off the feeling of warmth (although you can still see slight light coming from inside his armor)
"Thank the All-Father Moradin for the healing and watching over you. The food will not be some great feast, but it will keep you sated for a day."

Noting confused looks of the commoners the champion walks to the table and calls upon his miracles again, creating food for the entire group.
"We must go tomorrow, you all have a choice to make, continue toward the fort or return to Carnell that is now needing able-bodied men and women to restore it."

** Next post **
Talk with Aries
Commune
Divination
***
In the evening, he calls upon a celestial bird to ease them into healing dreams.









*OOC:*



pre-cast Soul of light (heal 2 x conjuration(healing) spell level), lasts for 1 hour
Cast positive energy aura - everyone within 10' of Maur heals 3hp per round for 9 rounds (I counted - I can heal all PCs, all named NPCs, and 14 others if we remain really packed)

Cast Healthful rest: targeting 9 creatures = Angus, Quinn, Caerth, Phar, Maur, Aries, Aureus, anyone I missed 
Double natural healing rate for the rest of the day
Before the next rest, cast Summon Elysian Thrush, doubling the natural healing rate for anyone within 30'

This should bring everyone close to full (27hp from positive energy, +4 x level (44 for PCs) from doubled and doubled healing - different source, should stack, and +12 for Maur from Soul of light) total 27 +44=71 for everyone + 12 = 93 for Maur
Probably much more for Angus with his already doubled healing









Spoiler: Spell list



Spells prepared:
Level 0 x6
Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food

Level 1 x5
Bless x2, Healthful Rest, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Magic stone (D)

Level 2 x5
Summon Elysian Thrush, Close wounds, Remove Paralysis, Shatter, Soul of light, Soften Earth or Stone(D)

Level 3 x4
Mass lesser vigor, Mass Conviction (+3), Magic circle against evil, Revelation, Stone shape (D)

Level 4 x2
Positive energy aura, Divination, Spike Stones(D)

Level 5 x1
Commune, Fabricate (D)


----------



## Neurotic

Calling the group together, leaving townspeople to the food
"Aries, I think it is time to hear everything from you. I will cast a spell now. I will not insult you with Zone of Truth. But I ask nicely to tell us everything. The spell is harmless, it will just dispel or suppress some bad effects."

Calling upon Moradin again, Maur produces a purple pulse of light revealing everything as-is. He focuses on Aries, but quickly looks over everyone, just in case.
OOC: casting Revelation


----------



## JustinCase

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Before Caerth returns to the inn to bed down, *Angus tells him, casually, his Harqualian speech coming off a little more smoothly; apparently, practice makes perfect: * "We haven't hade much time to talk since we met; we've bane a'too busy killin'. I just wanted to say, you're even braver than Aeron sade ye were, and I am honored to 'ave fought by yer side. Aeron and I fought together many years ago, and it was his trust in me that led him to the idea to send me to help ye. I know ye don't be needin' no babysitter, and that's not why he sent me. He sent me because he sees the potential in ye, and wants ye to excel. And vice versa; he thinks we'll be good for each other, iron sharpens iron and all that. Good night to ye, and may the gods bless ye."



Caerth remains silent as Angus tells him about Aeron and why the centaur went to the half-orc's side. Accepting the explanation, Caerth is nevertheless too stubborn to apologize about his outburt upon their first meeting.

*"Thank you,"* he says, however, quietly and timid. He finally looks Angus in the eyes and smiles awkwardly.

*"I hope you'll tell me about the battles you and him fought together. For now, a good night to you, too."*

Moving outside the stables, Caerth breathes in the chill morning air. Nature awakens around him, and it makes his heart a bit lighter. Or was that the words from the strange horse-man? Either way, a little bit of weight was lifted, and the druid could work on the task at hand.

Finding a place near the tavern but close enough to nature, he opens his back and takes out several items he needs. A few twigs of yew, several berries both dried and fresh, a handful of acorns, and the last of the strange mushrooms that grew in the ruins where they found the Lord's body. Next he places small rocks in a circle before starting a small campfire in it, and when the flames are burning brightly, Caerth adds the components he previously laid ready and then produces a bloodstained bundle from his pack.

The heart of the alpha rook.

Placing the organ on the tip of the dagger Kang but holding the blade with the rag rather than his bare hand, the half-orc slowly moves it over the fire, which sputters violently in response. It takes him a while before the flames settle down, and once more calling out in Sylvan, he finally drops the heart in the middle of the bonfire.

How long he stares into the flames, Caerth cannot say. But the fire tells stories; about the lands around him, about the creatures and settlements nearby and even far away. And also stories about the movements of people in recent days.

Once he is satisfied, Caerth makes sure the fire will not spread before picking up his pack and moving a bit further from the inn. Finding a small pond of clear water in the hollow of a tree's big roots, the druid simply calls out to the water. Holding up Eike's possessions, the half-orc traces simple runes with it along the water's edge, then drops a single drop of spit into the water.

He looks intently at the slowly stilling water, hoping to glimpse any clues about their target.

After all that, Caerth quietly slips back into the tavern, trying not to wake anyone, and takes a rest on the floor in the common room. His magical ring rejuvenates him quickly, and in silence the druid prepares his spells for the day while waiting for the others to wake.









*OOC:*


Casting the aforementioned spells (_lay of the land, commune with nature, scrying_). I believe we had a possession of Eike's to be used for scrying, but I cannot find what it was, therefore the vague description.

I'll update my spell list later.


----------



## Knightfall

*OOC:* I'm breaking my reply into two part. The first part is for before the PCs rest and the second will be for afterwards.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Before Caerth returns to the inn to bed down, *Angus tells him, casually, his Harqualian speech coming off a little more smoothly; apparently, practice makes perfect: * "We haven't hade much time to talk since we met; we've bane a'too busy killin'. I just wanted to say, you're even braver than Aeron sade ye were, and I am honored to 'ave fought by yer side. Aeron and I fought together many years ago, and it was his trust in me that led him to the idea to send me to help ye. I know ye don't be needin' no babysitter, and that's not why he sent me. He sent me because he sees the potential in ye, and wants ye to excel. And vice versa; he thinks we'll be good for each other, iron sharpens iron and all that. Good night to ye, and may the gods bless ye."





JustinCase said:


> Caerth remains silent as Angus tells him about Aeron and why the centaur went to the half-orc's side. Accepting the explanation, Caerth is nevertheless too stubborn to apologize about his outburst upon their first meeting.
> 
> *"Thank you,"* he says, however, quietly and timid. He finally looks Angus in the eyes and smiles awkwardly.
> 
> *"I hope you'll tell me about the battles you and him fought together. For now, a good night to you, too."*



Phar listens to his companions conversation with mild interest. Then he hands over a single gold piece to Ivoron for a bottle of water, fruit & nuts, and a solitary room with clean linen and bowl for washing. The elven wizard heads up to his room to clean and enter the reverie.

Quinn finds a place to rest in the inn and is soon asleep.



Neurotic said:


> Maur accepts the room as it is, stripping his armor off and refreshing in the through outside. Dwarven settlements aren't really private with many dwarves living communally and most or all of them having small living quarters due to lack of space in the caverns. And he is not yet long enough in the above-ground world to notice there are some differences.
> 
> Thus, he comes down only in his undergarments; soap and rags in his hands, treating townspeople to the sight of sweat and blood-encrusted dwarf. Tromping through the common room, he pulls up water out of the well and cleans up. Before sleeping he cleans up his weapons and armor, offering prayers to the All-Father and the rest of *Morndinsamman* for the lives they managed to save and for those suffering at the hands of the Sword god.
> 
> He also talks with Qi for several minutes, talking over the idea to use one of the commune questions to check on her health.



Maur finds that almost all of the villagers are sound asleep when he comes back down to the common room. The younger humans are completely exhausted, it seems, and they don't don't stir as the dwarf champion tromps through the room. Nicholaus is a still a bit on edge and he wakes suddenly. Once he realizes it is just Maur, he sighs in relief and nods to the dwarf once before falling back to sleep.

Ivoron has lit a fire for the villagers thanks to Aureus's generosity with her own coins. The room is pleasantly warm, but there isn't a large supply of firewood. Likely there will only be embers in a few hours. But, by then, the sum will have come up.

Maur finds Qi still will not talk to him. He does feel something as he touches the adamantine baton. It is a strong sense of dislike towards the dwarf. Maur can sense Qi will not be happy if the dwarf champion tries to wield her. If she is willing to accept Maur's help, the intelligent rod says nothing and give no indication that she cares.

While it is frustrating, it is the first indication that the intelligent item is still alive inside the adamantine.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Moving outside the stables, Caerth breathes in the chill morning air. Nature awakens around him, and it makes his heart a bit lighter. Or was that the words from the strange horse-man? Either way, a little bit of weight was lifted, and the druid could work on the task at hand.
> 
> Finding a place near the tavern but close enough to nature, he opens his back and takes out several items he needs. A few twigs of yew, several berries both dried and fresh, a handful of acorns, and the last of the strange mushrooms that grew in the ruins where they found the Lord's body. Next he places small rocks in a circle before starting a small campfire in it, and when the flames are burning brightly, Caerth adds the components he previously laid ready and then produces a bloodstained bundle from his pack.
> 
> The heart of the alpha rook.
> 
> Placing the organ on the tip of the dagger Kang but holding the blade with the rag rather than his bare hand, the half-orc slowly moves it over the fire, which sputters violently in response. It takes him a while before the flames settle down, and once more calling out in Sylvan, he finally drops the heart in the middle of the bonfire.
> 
> How long he stares into the flames, Caerth cannot say. But the fire tells stories; about the lands around him, about the creatures and settlements nearby and even far away. And also stories about the movements of people in recent days.
> 
> Once he is satisfied, Caerth makes sure the fire will not spread before picking up his pack and moving a bit further from the inn. Finding a small pond of clear water in the hollow of a tree's big roots, the druid simply calls out to the water. Holding up Eike's possessions, the half-orc traces simple runes with it along the water's edge, then drops a single drop of spit into the water.
> 
> He looks intently at the slowly stilling water, hoping to glimpse any clues about their target.
> 
> After all that, Caerth quietly slips back into the tavern, trying not to wake anyone, and takes a rest on the floor in the common room. His magical ring rejuvenates him quickly, and in silence the druid prepares his spells for the day while waiting for the others to wake.



The flames show him many things both near and far away, although what he sees far away is sometimes obscured by tendrils of smoke. The stories of those places near to the inn are more clear. Close to the inn he sees that their a few intelligent people in the region. The half-orc druid can see high into the mountains to the northwest where Fort Symas sits but the fort sits at the edge of Caerth's commune spell. He does see in his mind's eye the passage of the wagon that took Aeron and Lorien to the fort, so he knows they arrived safely. The fort is hardly imposing but it looks like it hold out for weeks if it came under attack. Caerth watches as flights of eagles wing over the keep and fly to the south on wind gust over a low solitary mountain. Beyond it sits an old tower that reminds Caerth of Gurnard's Head out on the Sea Isle. But this tower is more intact.

The eagles turn to fly up over the southern half of the Dry Mountains and down towards the heath. In the distance, Caerth can see what looks like an oasis in sheltered valley. The oasis is surrounded by cacti and lush scrub hills. The eagles wing close to it but not overhead. Caerth can soon see the Pillar of Songs in the distance and he soon sees the lost horses in a low gulch ten miles away that is filled with cacti, tall scrub, and pools of clean water. All of the horses seem to have found each other -- even the two remaining draft horses that had been pulling the villager's wagons.

Another gulch of cacti sits several miles beyond the first, although Caerth's _commune_ spell doesn't allow him to see it as clearly, as it is sixteen miles from the inn. But, he does witness the passage of the other villagers who left the others to heads towards the north. Their passage seems less clear to Caerth than Aeron and Lorien's to Fort Symas. Caerth senses fear among them and the animals that watched their passage beyond the extent of Caerth's commune spell. Danger! He feels the heartbeats of jackrabbits that rush away from them as they move towards the second gulch of cacti. The flames tell Caerth a story that is filled with rats and glowing eyes and feeding -- blood and pain. He sees a vision of a tall rat-like creature with fangs, sharp claws, bat-like wings, and a taste for blood. It is an old story. Caerth hears the flame whisper to him in a crackling voice, "the Ash Queen's tendrils."

Beyond the radius of Caerth's commune, he sees the world expand with many more low mountains to the north and northwest beyond the inn and Fort Symas. South beyond the oasis rises taller mountains of blowing winds and deadly rockslides. These mountains extend almost to the coast but end in low hills that lead to coastal deserts to the northeast and southeast of the mountain range, which extends inland for over twenty miles. The flames tell him stories of old mines and a lost dwarven hold. He can clearly see the Elderspire sitting on a massive hill near the coastline. Aeron told him of that tower, so the half-orc druid knows its name.

_Lay of the land_ shows Caerth all the back to Carnell, as well as out beyond the Sea Isle of Gurnard's Head. The isle is larger than he had been able to tell while crossing the open sea in the launches to the grotto. It is over 20 miles north to south and just under 18 miles east to west. Massive reefs surround the island on almost all sides. It is only the shallow water between Carnell and the island that allows for easy access. The flames show him Lord Pendour's death, as well as the fall of the cultists who once worshipped the North Gods.

Beyond the coastal mountains, Caerth can clearly see the Wasting Shores all the way to the city of Helt. He can also see the port city of Belporte to the north and the sea beyond. He also sees the peninsula known as the Hazepoint, although it is shrouded in haze that gives the peninsula its name. He also sees far to the west. There stand the deep forests, which Aeron told him are filled with halflings and less friendly denizens. Beyond those forests sits the verdant lands surrounding the large village known as Wolf's Crossing.

As Caerth's spell expands to more distant places, his spell becomes less precise. While he can see the Thunder Moutains far to the west, they appear distant to him and shrouded in fog. The port city known as Sandbreak is a pinprick at the edge of the sea. Beyond Helt to the south are the Spraymounts and the port city of Blackwater.

When Caerth turns his attention to scrying Eike, he finds that the man is someplace that is tinged with darkness and evil. And, he seems to be magically protected.









*OOC:*


For _commune with nature_, which of the three facts do you want Caerth to gain knowledge of within 11 miles? Your description makes me think you want to know mainly details about ground or terrain; people; and the presence of creatures (natural or unnatural?). I will post more details in the OOC thread.

@JustinCase, I'm going to post more details for Caerth's _Lay of the Land_ in a spoiler in the OOC thread. This will include a map I'm working on that will show a lot more detail up to 100 miles.

The PCs do indeed have some of Eike's possessions. The group has his dagger, heavy mace, and a flask of acid he was carrying. His chainmail was left back in Carnell.









			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> With that, Angus beds down into a pile of fresh hay. Angus talks and eats like a human, but when it comes to sleeping, he does best in a place that is of the earth; a pile of hay on a dirt floor inside a barn, or the open ground of the plains, or a shady respite on a bed of leaves in the forest. It will not take him long to fast asleep, once his underbelly hits the hay.



Angus finds that the stable is comfortable, although the hay is sparse. Instead, he finds a place out at the edge of the buildings where the scrub is replaced by soft grasses more akin to the floor of a deep forest along with a bed of heather. There are wild flowers with soft scents. as well as scuttling lizards that rush out of the grasses out into the scrub as Angus beds down.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:
			
		

> Caerth's magical ring rejuvenates him quickly, and in silence the druid prepares his spells for the day while waiting for the others to wake.



By the time Caerth's companion's have stirred, the fire in the inn's common room has been reduced to warm coals. Aries and Quinn both slumber by the fireplace. The villagers were given rooms with comfy beds and clean linen thanks to Aureus. Most of them sleep much longer than the half-orc druid's friends.

Aureus comes down from her room looking well rested. Phar comes down a few minutes later followed by the young girl and her brother. They both hug Aureus and treat her like a favored aunt. Nicholaus is the next to find his way into the common room. He'd been the last of the villagers to accept one of the rooms for which Aureus had paid.

The four other villagers come down from a good night's rest, although by the time everyone has recovered from the night's attack, it is already past noon. They gather around a table that has been cleared, cleaned, and set up with more water from the well in mugs and some meager foodstuffs.

The noise of people wakes Aries and Quinn.

Aries looks ragged. His limps to the table and his shoulder still looks disjointed. He drinks a cup of water and chews on some stale bread that looks like it close to becoming moldy. Quinn stretches and is relieved to be off the floor. The little girl brings him a big cup full of water. She smiles at him and then dashes outside to play.

"Penelope, wait," her brother yells at her. "Don't run off!"

"You best go keep an eye on her, William," Nicholaus suggests.

The boy nods and heads outside to watch his sister.

"There is little to worry about during the day," Ivoron says as he comes out of the back. "Except for the heat, although today looks to be a mild one."

The two children are soon out near where Angus is sleeping. The little girl's laughter startles the Harqualian centaur awake. Penelope runs around him while her brother watches. She pulls on the centaur's front leg. *"Get up! Sleep time is over! Time to play!"*



Neurotic said:


> In the morning, Maur meditates on the spells he would need for the coming day and prays for various spells to help with the healing and prepare for the hunt on renegade cultist. And their own secret keeper.
> 
> When he comes down to the common room, fairly late since he had to pray and armor up, anyone still sleeping is woken up by a booming voice. Looking at the dwarf, one can see a faint light coming from inside the armor.
> 
> "Good morning everyone!" Maur calls out "I prepared some mass healing and we may be ready to move soon. We have some work to do before we go. Gather around...you too, Aries. And we need to talk afterward."



Maur comes down soon after the two children have left the inn to find some fun. His booming voice carries all the way to the stables and startles the horses. Maur's voice (and the girl's laughter) also shocks someone else awake and an annoyed voice is soon croaking out in anger. There is also the squealing of a pig.

*"Who is making all that racket!"*

Ivoron chuckles and heads towards the door. "It seems you've woken up Mazz."

"So sorry," Aureus apologizes and then she glares at Maur.

"It's okay. He should have been up by now, but it was such a cool morning that I let him sleep longer."

Angus makes his way to the inn with the two children. Angus is soon confronted with the tight doorway into the inn.

*"Ivoron!"*

The doorman disappears outside and you can soo hear him and Old Mazz arguing over the time of day, chores to be done. "We have guests, Mazz."

"Nonsense," Mazz barks back. "No one has been here in months. Stop being lazy."

"They arrived late last night after you'd gone to sleep," Ivoron insists. "Some villagers from Carnell and a group of adventurers."

"Nonsense! Nonsense!"

They continue to argue as Maur tries to gather everyone together. The two children quickly head into the inn while Angus tries to negotiate his way through the doorway.

Penelope rushes to stand behind Aureus away from the door. She looks concerned but Aureus pats her on the head to ease her worries. "It's all right."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Maur draws a circle on the floor.
> "Stay within this circle if you're wounded. If you feel fine, step out, let someone else take your place. The spell lasts only a minute, but should recover most of the wounds from everyone."
> 
> After everyone was as healed as he could quickly make them Maur shakes off the feeling of warmth (although you can still see slight light coming from inside his armor)
> "Thank the All-Father Moradin for the healing and watching over you. The food will not be some great feast, but it will keep you sated for a day."



Two of the villagers accept Maur's help. Nicholaus insists he's fine. Everyone else packs into Maur's circle, although it is a tight fits with Angus taking up much of the circle.

While Aries doesn't object, his face betrays a hint of guilt in accepting Muar's magical healing. He is soon sighing in relief as his shoulder shifts back into place and his leg knits together. "Thank you."

"Ooh, much better," Aureus says as she stretches. Her tail wags inadvertently.

The villagers looks at Maur with some bemusement and the idea of the old bread and handfuls of nuts on the table sating their hunger.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Noting confused looks of the commoners the champion walks to the table and calls upon his miracles again, creating food for the entire group.
> "We must go tomorrow, you all have a choice to make, continue toward the fort or return to Carnell that is now needing able-bodied men and women to restore it."



The villagers are startled by the appearance of the food, but they quickly thank Maur and offer short prayers to Moradin for the meal. They also say a general prayer to the North Gods. Penelope is soon stuffing her face, and she smirks at Maur.

"Leave some for the others," William insists to his sister. He takes only what he needs and nods to Maur.

"What is all this, now," a creaky old voice says from the doorway. "Ivoron, why is their a horse in my inn?"

"That is centaur, Mazz," Ivoron says with a huge grin on his face.

The man is pushing a wheeled contraption through the doorway with a very old man sitting in a leathered seat. The man is no taller than the shortest halfling you've ever seen. He skin is rough, almost rocky. He wears a eyepatch over his left eye and his other eye seems a bit vacant. His right arm is amputated just below his elbow and left leg is also gone below the knee. He is very simple clothes and his one good foot has a brown sandal on it. His features are gaunt and his skin is mottled.

A very large potbellied pig comes into the inn and is soon snuffling at everyone's feet and squealing uncontrollably when the smell of food reaches its nostrils. It tries to knock the table over.

"Stuffles, stop that!" Mazz orders the pig. "go to your corner."

Maur instantly recognizes that Old Mazz is a deep gnome, although he hasn't seen one up close since his childhood. Many among his people believe that the deep gnomes of the Underearth are extinct or only exist as slaves to the morlocks of the deepest parts of Kulan's underdark. To see one alive and living on the surface is unfathomable to his mind.

"So, you were telling the truth, eh?" Mazz says to Ivoron. "Still, you should have gotten me up sooner. Get me close, so I can see them."

Ivoron wheels Mazz towards the table with the villagers, first, and then towards the circle of adventurers who have just been healed by Maur. Penelope is soon fascinated by the venerable gnome's chair and peers at the intricate wheels.

"Yes, yes, I see. Definitely adventurers... not bandits," he says with a dry chuckle. "Welcome to the Hillwall Inn. I hope Ivoron has been taking good care of you all."

He tries to look at Maur with his milky eye. He squints and then reaches out with his good arm to run his hand across the champion's face, feeling his features. "A dwarf! It has been ages since a dwarf has come to my inn! How wonderful!"



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> pre-cast Soul of light (heal 2 x conjuration(healing) spell level), lasts for 1 hour
> Cast positive energy aura - everyone within 10' of Maur heals 3hp per round for 9 rounds (I counted - I can heal all PCs, all named NPCs, and 14 others if we remain really packed)
> 
> Cast Healthful rest: targeting 9 creatures = Angus, Quinn, Caerth, Phar, Maur, Aries, Aureus, anyone I missed
> Double natural healing rate for the rest of the day
> Before the next rest, cast Summon Elysian Thrush, doubling the natural healing rate for anyone within 30'
> 
> This should bring everyone close to full (27hp from positive energy, +4 x level (44 for PCs) from doubled and doubled healing - different source, should stack, and +12 for Maur from Soul of light) total 27 +44=71 for everyone + 12 = 93 for Maur
> Probably much more for Angus with his already doubled healing



*OOC:* I'm certain that gets everyone up to full hp.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur does a double-take and grumbles something with several harsh gutturals and clicks.


Spoiler: Terran language



"Well, shave me beard and call me an elf! A svirfneblin! Here!"



He considerably lowers his voice, comes in front of the maimed man and bows deeply.
"Apologies, elder, I didn't expect to see one of the Deep folk up here."
He removes his dark goggles, squinting in the midday sun even inside the tavern showing his pale eyes and reddish tinted skin to the gnome.
"I am Maur Deepdelver, Sonnthord of the Emerald Halls. My apologies for waking you up."


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur does a double-take and grumbles something with several harsh gutturals and clicks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Terran language
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, shave me beard and call me an elf! A svirfneblin! Here!"



*OOC:* 



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He considerably lowers his voice, comes in front of the maimed man and bows deeply.
> "Apologies, elder, I didn't expect to see one of the Deep folk up here."
> He removes his dark goggles, squinting in the midday sun even inside the tavern showing his pale eyes and reddish tinted skin to the gnome.
> "I am Maur Deepdelver, Sonnthord of the Emerald Halls. My apologies for waking you up."



Mazz pulls out a large monocle and peers at Maur through it. "I can hardly believe it! A son of the Sonnthord." He inspects Maur's features and his armor. "And an Adrum of Moradin, no less." He pats Maur on the cheek. "It is good to meet you, youngling, you will have to sit at my fire in the evening and tell me the recent news from your Emerald Halls over some Rockberry Wine. I've been up out of the Underearth for almost 100 years now, so I don't get a lot of news from the Deep Below."

"It is a pleasure to meet you, Elder Mazz," Aureus says sheepishly. "I did not know there were any gnomes living in these lands."

"I am the only one of my blood who lives in these lands. There are other gnomes living in the Thunder Lands, but they are not svirfneblins. In truth, I have not seen any my people in almost 150 years," Mazz replies as he takes a closer look at the hutaakan. He isn't startled by her appearance as much as by her mannerisms. "Hmm, you are definitely not a gnoll. May I ask?"

Aureus's tail swishes back and forth happily. "I am Aureus Canis. I am a hutaakan. My people were brought to your world ten years ago during The Transformation."

"Ooh, were reborn as a clone?"

"No, no. I'm who I was back on my world. Maran it is called," Aureus replies.

"Ah, the Ahamudian Schism," Mazz nods. "I have heard the stories of how the mists completely reshaped the Ragik Peninsula and the war that erupted between those brought from your world and Empire of Swords."

"Very few of my people chose to fight, I'm afraid to say," Aureus says with some guilt. "And I was only ten years old when I was brought to these lands."

"War is never an easy choice," Mazz consuls. "I'm sure your leaders had their reasons. And you can't fault them for making that choice. But, here you are now, miss, and an adventurer who good companions, it seems. We will talk more later. Now, Ivoron and I must get the inn in shape for your visit. We can't have this mess with guests around." Mazz taps his hand on his chair. "Ivoron, wheel me behind the bar and wind my chair up so I can get to work!"

Ivoron smiles and shakes his head, but he does what the old deep gnome asks. Once he has Mazz's chair settled behind the bar, the young half-elf locks the chair's wheels in place and turns a intricate crank on the back of the chair that rises Mazz up to be at the right height to reach things on the bar with his one good hand.

Penelope is soon giddily pestering the old gnome with questions and the gnome answers every one of them without a complaint.

In Maur's eyes, the venerable svirfneblin seems livelier. He is wise and full of stories and legends, but for now, it is Aries story that Maur and the others must listen to first.




Neurotic said:


> Calling the group together, leaving townspeople to the food
> "Aries, I think it is time to hear everything from you. I will cast a spell now. I will not insult you with Zone of Truth. But I ask nicely to tell us everything. The spell is harmless, it will just dispel or suppress some bad effects."
> 
> Calling upon Moradin again, Maur produces a purple pulse of light revealing everything as-is. He focuses on Aries, but quickly looks over everyone, just in case.
> OOC: casting Revelation



Mazz is a good distraction, as the villagers are entranced by the old deep gnome as much as by the food that Maur has provided them. They share the meal with Old Mazz and gather around to hear his spin yarns while he works. Ivoron works alongside Mazz at a frenzied pace to clean up the common room.

You all gather outside, so that Angus doesn't have to clomp around on the wooden floor of the Hillwall Inn. Mazz lets you take an old wobbly table and some of his less pristine chairs out into the yard in front of the inn. The day is pleasantly cool without being cold and the sun is high in the sky. The day likely won't get too much warmer, but Maur is still forced to put his goggles back on.

Everyone finds seat and Ivoron brings you a jug filled with clean water, some mugs, and platter with dried fruit & nuts, some decent crusty bread, and some pungent cheese. He leaves you to speak among yourselves and heads back inside to attend to his chores and helping the villagers.

Aries sits on one side of the table away from the inn's door with Caerth sitting closest to him. Aureus sits on the opposite side of the table next to Maur with Phar beside her. Quinn sits in between Maur and Aries with Angus opposite of him.

"Let me start by saying that there are things I was going to tell you about, eventually," Aries says as he pours himself a mug of water. "However, my brotherhood can be very secretive towards outsiders, especially when it comes to its goals. I can't tell you everything without risking being kicked out of the order and branded a traitor."

Aureus crosses her arms impatiently. "Just tell us."

Aries sighs.

"I've already told you that I was sent to infiltrate the cultists at Gurnard's Head and determine how much of a threat they are to the world but that was only part of my mission. I was sent to find & steal Azurak from Tarrak and bring the weapon back to the brotherhood," Aries glances at Angus. "My superiors had learned that the ghast had the great mace and that he was planning something terrible. We had no idea how strong he was or that he was trying to ascend to become a god. It is good that you stopped him. And we had no idea that the other Star Arms were on the island, but when I discovered that Cruel Justice was sticking in the ground near the tower, I had to reconsider my mission. I had wanted to take both the mace and scimitar and flee the island but it was too risky. Tarrak was so powerful that I could not have hoped to stand against him."

Aries looks at Quinn. "But, you came to the island with Aureus, Caerth, and the bard and recovered the scimitar before I figure out a way to get ahold of both of them and rush them back into the hands of my brotherhood." He glances at Caerth next. "And then you came back and helped the wererat and his brood escape and claimed Kang as well."

"So far, I'm not hearing anything about you betraying us," Aureus interrupts.

"I have been tasked with retrieving Azurak and I cannot go back to my superiors without it," Aries says bluntly. "I know I can't force you to give it up, but I cannot just let you keep it and the other Star Arms. They are a danger to the world. Every time they are gathered together, the continent suffers a great catastrophe. The brotherhood has evidence that they were gathered together during both the First and Second Ogre Wars, as well as during the fall of the elven city of Amylinyon."

_"It is true that we were together when the Second Ogre War erupted but not the first war,"_ Cruel Justice intones. _"Your superiors have their facts wrong."_

"The ogre scion known as Vodik had *both* Azurak and Kang during the first war, not just the great mace," Aries insists. "Vodik didn't know the two weapons were connected, spiritually, until he lead the ogre hordes against the Eastern Shores during the second war. The humans had you and the others, although our annals do say that Qi refused to fight. But she was there."

_"She is a pacifist,"_ the blade intones calmly. _"She rarely chooses to fight... although, now, I can't say how she will react if pressed into battle. Her time with Tarrak and the duergar has made her silent, sullen. It doesn't matter, you are wrong. I would have sensed it if Kang had been present during the first war."_

Aries shakes his head in disgust. "You didn't even know that Qi was in the temple or that the wererat had Kang!" The Soldier of Iron looks pleadingly at Quinn. "Do not let that blade change you, Sir Quinn! You cannot trust it!" He sits back in his chair and sighs. "You cannot trust any of them! The Star Arms are bringers of doom! Harbingers of war and death! They must be separated and locked away to keep all of Harqual safe!"

The man pauses. "Maybe even the whole world."

_*"Nonsense!"*_

Caerth can feel Kang pressing against his mind. The urge to kill Aries is strong! Angus can feel the rage coming from Azurak! Quinn and Curel Justice are of one mind. Aries is wrong and his assumptions are based on myth not fact! Maur feels nothing from Qi.

"Swordbreaker in on the island," Aries says.

_*"Impossible,"*_ CJ snaps. _"I would have-"_

"Sensed it," Aries says mockingly. "Did you even consider that _Ta’kira’kerymor_ might have actively been trying to shield itself from you, Kang, and Azurak? That Qi might have been doing the same thing?"

_"Tir ti renthisj ihk ve, munthrek!"_ Qi's feminine voice yells out. _"Vur xurwk nomeno bloody tundar pok jehlir ve!"_

Everyone looks at Maur with shock.

_"Qi, you are alive!"_ CJ says. _"I knew it!"_

*"Don't listen to them!"* Aries yells as he pound his fist on the table. *"You are being led towards death and destruction!"*

"She asks for you not to speak for her," Phar says to Aries firmly. The elven wizard turns to Maur. "She doesn't want you touching her. She didn't say why."

_"Thric tundari! Thric levethixi!"_

"No dwarves, no wizards," Phar interprets. "She is speaking in Draconic."

_"Pamon hefoc, Xander! Pamon hefoc, Tarrak!"_

"She will not accept anyone like Xander or Tarrak," Phar says.

_"She was never like this before,"_ Cruel Justice says. The intelligent sounds worried. _"Qi, my dear, what did they do to you?"_

Qi refuses to answer.

"You cannot really know her mind, her goals, her pain," Aries insists.

"What will you do?" Aureus asks Aries.

"As I said, I cannot force you to give them up, but you must consider it," Aries replies. "Think of what Tarrak was able to do with Azurak in his hands. Imagine if he had had all of them. Would you have been able to defeat him and his followers? What if Vok defeats you all and claims them all?"

"You want us to give them to you."

"Give up Azurak," Aries says. "The great mace is my mission. Yes, I will have to tell my superiors that you have the other ones, and I can't say for certain what they will decide. They may order me to seek you out and take the others by any means or they might send someone else, someone a lot stronger than me. At the very least, the weapons cannot all be gathered in one place." He looks towards the inn. "The people, the land, this land, the Strandlands will not survive."

*"Blasphemy!"* the intelligent scimitar admonishes loudly. _*"You must not separate us! I will not allow it!"*_









*OOC:*


@ScottDeWar_jr, Quinn must make a DC 22 Will Save vs. CJ's Ego Score or Quinn will draw the scimitar and attack Aries. Quinn gets a +2 circumstance bonus to the roll since he has successfully saved vs. CJ before.

@JustinCase and @Tellerian Hawke, the same is true for Caerth and Angus. The DC for Caerth is only 6. while the DC for Angus is 10(?).

@Neurotic, Qi does not try to influence Maur to attack Aries, but she also won't help Maur defend the Soldier of Iron. To make her act requires a DC 22 Will Save.


----------



## Neurotic

"That explains the emotions. If she is a pacifist no wonder she doesn't like me." mumbles Maur to himself
As the voices keep raising he raises his own
"Qi spoke to me earlier I wanted to tell you once we were alone, I couldn't understand her. Cruel Justice, calm down, you're NOT helping your cause. Now sit down, shut up, and listen!"

He stands up from the chair and points toward the former cultist
"You cannot expect us to just give you the weapons. Yes, they may be dangerous. Yes, they are alien in mind and purpose. But you're describing the catastrophe brought by an ogre chief and now by a deranged ghast cultist. You cannot think they wouldn't bring havoc even without The Arms. And given that Qi seems to be one for the peace and is literally the only one NOT a weapon, there is no reason to think they are anything but powerful items with a strange purpose. those things are dangerous, but in all of our travels, we have yet to encounter more powerful forces for good. Vok taking them...sure...and what will he do with them? Bring more disorder to the hells? By all means. Except again, Qi would be tortured there which is not something we need or want for ANYBODY."
At that last pronounced word, he turns toward Quinn slamming the gauntleted fist onto the table. 








*OOC:*


Not too hard Str check: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12






"And you"...He addresses Cruel Justice.
..."sword, you are helpful, you're old and may even be wise. But you need someone to wield you. So don't push it. We're not some country bumpkins you can just push around. We _could_ just give you to the first dragon coming our way. The same goes for all of you. Azurak, Kang and Qi. You didn't yet speak, but I'm fairly sure you can _listen_. Even adamantine things and adamantine personages can be killed or destroyed, just much harder than we mortals. Instead of threatening you all or having to worry about you betraying us for some easier bearer why don't we agree to cooperate as a group? Qi will be safe and unused in combat. She can choose to help. Or not. I wouldn't force a priestess to heal me, I wouldn't force a commoner to provide shelter for me so I will not force anyone to do anything."...his formidable will turns away from Qi and the pressure on her psyche eases..."But if you want to stay together, you need to start thinking more about the group that wields you and less about yourselves. I believe Aries believe what he's saying. Not that he is right, but he believes what has been said to him. So...let's have it out right now. Do we fight one against another and you get separated...AGAIN! or you work with us."

"Quinn! Sheath the blade. You are the famous gladiator. You know how to hold composure under pressure."








*OOC:*


 aid another for the save? 







Will save vs Qi: 1D20+16 = [18]+16 = 34 add 1 if she's evil, add 1 more if the effect is supernatural or she is an outsider

He pauses to see what happens, his chest heaving, his arm on the hammer on his hip. If no combat erupts Maur sits down with a huff. "Look what you made me do. I don't hold speeches. And I am probably overheard by half the monsters in the badlands." He pours himself more wine, pulls out Qi 
"You will be better heard this way. I'm sorry for not being an ideal wielder, but you will have to bear with me for a moment."








*OOC:*


Diplomacy: 1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: Angus' Will Save



Willpower save DC 20 vs Azurak: 1D20+9 = [2]+9 = 11


If it's DC 20, Angus fails.
If it's DC 10 like you said on Discord, he makes it.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Spoiler: Angus' Will Save
> 
> 
> 
> Willpower save DC 20 vs Azurak: 1D20+9 = [2]+9 = 11
> 
> 
> If it's DC 20, Angus fails.
> If it's DC 10 like you said on Discord, he makes it.



OOC: He just makes it. Azurak's Ego Score is 10.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth feels the familiar anger coming from Kang, although this time it is more intense than before. It is unmistakenly coming from the dagger this time, and the half-orc almost smiles at its lack of subtlety. Tensely he waits until it’s clear no fight will ensue. 

*”Your concerns come from a good heart,”* the druid says to Aries softly, almost too quiet after Maurs outburst. 

Caerth considers both sides, and realizes there are pieces of the puzzle still missing; pieces needed to see the whole picture. 

*”What drives you to be together? What do you seek, and what have you found happened last time the Star Arms were together?”*

He asks this of Cruel Justice, hoping the sword’s adherence to law means it will not lie. 









*OOC:*


Will save versus Kang: 1D20+10 = [16]+10 = 26


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus frowns, saying in slightly improved Harqualian* "I can feel Azurak's will, pressing against me mind. He's not happy with ye, Aries. He'd force me to attack ye, if he could. But he can't. As for me, I don't like the fact that a TOOL can enter me mind and control me. It doesn't sit right with me. So I tell ye what: I'd be willing to sell Azurak to your superiors, for a fair price. Do ye think they'd be willing to bargain?"


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> "That explains the emotions. If she is a pacifist no wonder she doesn't like me." mumbles Maur to himself
> As the voices keep raising he raises his own
> "Qi spoke to me earlier I wanted to tell you once we were alone, I couldn't understand her. Cruel Justice, calm down, you're NOT helping your cause. Now sit down, shut up, and listen!"



The dwarf champion's words seem to slow Quinn's movements towards unsheathing the blade. The fighter gets the blade half way out of the sheath and looks like he's going to stand.

Aries looks like to say something to Maur (while keeping one eye on Quinn), but Aureus glares at him and motions for him to listen to Muar.

"You've told us what you believe and want," she says to the Soldier of Iron. "And now you're going hear what we believe." She then barks in Quinn's direction. "CJ, stop acting like a pup!"



JustinCase said:


> Caerth feels the familiar anger coming from Kang, although this time it is more intense than before. It is unmistakenly coming from the dagger this time, and the half-orc almost smiles at its lack of subtlety. Tensely he waits until it’s clear no fight will ensue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Will save versus Kang: 1D20+10 = [16]+10 = 26



Kang's attempt to influence Caerth is quickly overpowered by the half-orc druid's substantial willpower. There is a grudging respect and acceptance that that Caerth can feel. Kang will not challenge him again on this matter.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He stands up from the chair and points toward the former cultist
> "You cannot expect us to just give you the weapons. Yes, they may be dangerous. Yes, they are alien in mind and purpose. But you're describing the catastrophe brought by an ogre chief and now by a deranged ghast cultist. You cannot think they wouldn't bring havoc even without The Arms. And given that Qi seems to be one for the peace and is literally the only one NOT a weapon, there is no reason to think they are anything but powerful items with a strange purpose. those things are dangerous, but in all of our travels, we have yet to encounter more powerful forces for good. Vok taking them...sure...and what will he do with them? Bring more disorder to the hells? By all means. Except again, Qi would be tortured there which is not something we need or want for ANYBODY."
> At that last pronounced word, he turns toward Quinn slamming the gauntleted fist onto the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Not too hard Str check: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12



Aries listens to Maur's words attentively, although Maur can sense the man is not in agreement with all his arguments. He puts one hand on his shield sitting against the table next to him as he's not sure what Quinn will do. The man seems to be struggling against Cruel Justice's willpower.

"I have no feud with you, Sir Quinn," Aries says to the burly fighter. "Do not let it _control_ you."

The soldier's eyes shift towards Maur, but he keeps his focus on Quinn. "I know can't force you to give them up. That became clear to me after you defeated Tarrak. Expectations. That's not as clear. Do I think you will allow me to take Azurak back to my brotherhood. No, I know I have little hope in convincing you. But, the order expects me to at least ask that you give them willingly. If your answer is a resounding *no*, then I'll have to tell them that I failed to retrieve it and who has it." He glances towards Angus. "It is my duty to tell them what I know, who you all are, and that you have four of the Star Arms with the possibility you might find the fifth."

"Or you could just trust us," Aureus retorts.

"That is asking me to betray my brotherhood," Aries replies. "I won't do that."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *”Your concerns come from a good heart,”* the druid says to Aries softly, almost too quiet after Maur's outburst.



"You, I have come to respect greatly for your dedication toward nature, brother," Aries replies to Caerth. "You, I trust to keep control over Kang. You willpower is much strong than that dagger's limited mind."

Aries looks back towards Maur; he seems less concerned about Quinn "I would argue with you about calling Vodik Mournhammer a simple ogre chief, but I have a feeling you've never faced an _ogre scion_ in battle. Your own people's subterranean history might be blinding you to how dangerous such scions are in these lands. I don't think they live in the deepest delves, but I could be wrong."









*OOC:*


Think of an ogre scion like a regular ogre on steroids with powers akin to (or greater than) an ogre mage. They are completely fanatical to Vaprak, and lesser ogres tend to think of scions as being directly linked by blood with the ogre god, and they often fanatically worship ogre scions as quasi-deities. It is believed by many human scholars that Vodik might have been a demigod.









Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus frowns, saying in slightly improved Harqualian* "I can feel Azurak's will, pressing against me mind. He's not happy with ye, Aries. He'd force me to attack ye, if he could. But he can't. As for me, I don't like the fact that a TOOL can enter me mind and control me. It doesn't sit right with me. So I tell ye what: I'd be willing to sell Azurak to your superiors, for a fair price. Do ye think they'd be willing to bargain?"



Aries is surprised by Angus's offer. He nods. "I'm sure they would be happy to pay you a fair price." He looks to the others. "They might be willing to pay all of you a fair price for all the Star Arms."

_"I am not for sale!"_ Cruel Justice's voice rings out angrily. _"None of us are! Sir Quinn! I command you to strike this fool DOWN!"_



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "And you"...He addresses Cruel Justice.
> ..."sword, you are helpful, you're old and may even be wise. But you need someone to wield you. So don't push it. We're not some country bumpkins you can just push around. We _could_ just give you to the first dragon coming our way. The same goes for all of you. Azurak, Kang and Qi. You didn't yet speak, but I'm fairly sure you can _listen_. Even adamantine things and adamantine personages can be killed or destroyed, just much harder than we mortals. Instead of threatening you all or having to worry about you betraying us for some easier bearer why don't we agree to cooperate as a group? Qi will be safe and unused in combat. She can choose to help. Or not. I wouldn't force a priestess to heal me, I wouldn't force a commoner to provide shelter for me so I will not force anyone to do anything."...his formidable will turns away from Qi and the pressure on her psyche eases..."But if you want to stay together, you need to start thinking more about the group that wields you and less about yourselves. I believe Aries believe what he's saying. Not that he is right, but he believes what has been said to him. So...let's have it out right now. Do we fight one against another and you get separated...AGAIN! or you work with us."
> 
> "Quinn! Sheath the blade. You are the famous gladiator. You know how to hold composure under pressure."



Cruel Justice pushes his entire will upon Quinn and the man is force to his feet and the blade is drawn, but he doesn't raise the blade to strike out at Aries. Instead he stalks off several feet and slams the intelligent scimitar's blade into the ground.

*"You need a time out,"* Quinn growls at the weapon. He goes back to his seat and gulps down a mug of water. Once he's relaxed his mind, he says, *"That took everything I had."*

"That blade is as willful as it is powerful," Aries says while pointing to Cruel Justice. "Tarrak couldn't wield it because he was too chaotic. But if it fell into the hands of a devil or powerful human lord with a thirst for conquest, the damage it could do is considerable."

"CJ believes in law and justice," Aureus insists. "He wouldn't allow Quinn or anyone else who wields him to act outside the boundaries of the laws of the Strandlands."

"But what about in other lands where the laws are different?" Aries asks as a open question to the group. "Can you say for certain it wouldn't change its behavior to fit within the laws of a kingdom that has a tyrant for a king?"



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Caerth considers both sides, and realizes there are pieces of the puzzle still missing; pieces needed to see the whole picture.
> 
> *”What drives you to be together? What do you seek, and what have you found happened last time the Star Arms were together?”*
> 
> He asks this of Cruel Justice, hoping the sword’s adherence to law means it will not lie.



Cruel Justice refuses to answer Caerth's question.

_"Jaci ui jirank sva wer daron,"_ Qi says. _"Wux geou ehtah jacion ssej ihk wer ssifisv di wer kear."_

"She says he's upset with Quinn and likely won't talk to us for a while," Phar translates.

"Let him sulk," Aureus says. "He needs to learn to be a better friend."

Qi laughs. _"Tir ti charis."_

"Unlikely."

Phar asks Qi a question in Draconic and the adamantine baton answers quickly.

_"Yth jahen kitril persvek wer iski vur yth re svihelen."_

"She says that they were born together in the stars. That they consider themselves to be a family."

_"Yth tir ti agantal iaco."_

"They don't always agree," Phar translates.

"No kidding," Aureus says while curling her tail around her front.

_"Si hefoc jacioniv. Visp wer tundar ekess majak ve ekess wer jinkex,"_ Qi say with a sense of delight.

Phar smiles. "She likes you, Aureus." Phar looks at Maur. "She's asked me to tell you that she'd like you to give her to Aureus."

Aureus is shocked by this and looks hesitant. "Um, I'd rather not. CJ and I clashed emotionally when I had him and I'd rather not go through that again. Say 'thank you' though. She should pick you."

"She doesn't like wizards," Phar replies.

_"Si tepoha ehis seanf vaecaesini. Xander jahus lae jatil citrel ve lae jaci jahus ouhaysh."_

"Xander was cruel to her, uncaring," Phar says sympathetically.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: Will save vs Qi: 1D20+16 = [18]+16 = 34 add 1 if she's evil, add 1 more if the effect is supernatural or she is an outsider
> 
> He pauses to see what happens, his chest heaving, his arm on the hammer on his hip. If no combat erupts Maur sits down with a huff. "Look what you made me do. I don't hold speeches. And I am probably overheard by half the monsters in the badlands." He pours himself more wine, pulls out Qi
> "You will be better heard this way. I'm sorry for not being an ideal wielder, but you will have to bear with me for a moment."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Diplomacy: 1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14



_"Visp jacion ekess majak ve ekess wer jinkex,"_ Qi says to Phar.

"Jaciv ui ti vi jinkex. Jacioniv xiekivi re vucat lae hutaakan," Phar replies.

"What?" Aureus asks.

"I'm explained to her that your not a gnoll," Phar says with a grin.

The hutaakan lets out a little bark and then laughs. "Yes, not a gnoll."

Phar looks at Maur. "She's pretty insistent that she wants you to give her to Aureus."

Aureus eyes go wide, and her face begins to look uncomfortably frustrated. She shakes her head 'no' again.

*OOC:* BTW, this is the common to draconic translator I'm using -> Draconic Translator


----------



## Neurotic

"Qi, she doesn't want the responsibility. When she asks, I'll give you away. Aureus, I understand the trepidation, my feeling of Qi is that she is a gentle soul. The trouble is, she too wants to stay with the rest - if I got her correctly..." he pauses for the moment waiting for the feedback "...and you already mentioned you'd stay in Carnell for the time being, us being to dangerous. On the other hand, she may agree to be separated from the rest if that means there will be some peace and quiet."
Considering the events for a moment
"Not all wizards are as that duergar. You had to see the difference between us, the people of Carnell and Tarrak and his cultists. There is violence on this world, yes, but also, love, community and civilization. Powerful weapons will always be sought by those power-hungry and selfish people to impose their will upon others. And you get to see the worst of us. Some of you may revel in the challenge the battle brings us, but it is important you chose sides wisely. And to remember that not all of you are born to battle. It is not fair of the weapon-brothers to force your sister into conflict simply because you want to be together."


----------



## Scotley

"This is an interesting quandary you present us. Do the weapons have the right to choose. Would the mace want to go with this knight? In much the same way Aureus chooses not to take the weapon. You admit your order does not have the legal authority to take the weapons from us. I suspose Lady Pendour might. You make a strong argument, but the weapons themselves dispute some of your points. Items not weapons, I mean no offense Qi." He shakes his head. "I have not been chosen by any of the items, so I don't feel I have a say. I will support the will of the group. "


----------



## Neurotic

"There is still one more at the tower if Aries is right. I'm thinking Cruel Justice will now want to go back and retreive it too."


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Qi laughs. _"Tir ti charis."_
> 
> "Unlikely."
> 
> Phar asks Qi a question in Draconic and the adamantine baton answers quickly.
> 
> _"Yth jahen kitril persvek wer iski vur yth re svihelen."_
> 
> "She says that they were born together in the stars. That they consider themselves to be a family."
> 
> _"Yth tir ti agantal iaco."_
> 
> "They don't always agree," Phar translates.
> 
> "No kidding," Aureus says while curling her tail around her front.



*"Family,"* Caerth echoes softly, remembering his own struggles with a father he never knew and is either dead or working as a slave somewhere, and the mother he... well, he never even admitted to Aeron that he once spied on her in the shape of a bird.

Family that left him with a hermit, away from looks of shame. Yes, there is a longing for family inside the half-orc, but mostly he feels no need to be with either of his parents.

*"Ducklings leave the nest and find their own way in the world,"* he says harshly, taking a step closer to Qi and the one who holds her, Maur.

*"Family is an excuse. What other reason do you have to be together?"* he demands.

Realizing his own anger is fueled by Kang's, Caerth says no more and focuses on breathing deeply. He does not take back his words, however.


Scotley said:


> "This is an interesting quandary you present us. Do the weapons have the right to choose. Would the mace want to go with this knight? In much the same way Aureus chooses not to take the weapon. You admit your order does not have the legal authority to take the weapons from us. I suspose Lady Pendour might. You make a strong argument, but the weapons themselves dispute some of your points. Items not weapons, I mean no offense Qi." He shakes his head. "I have not been chosen by any of the items, so I don't feel I have a say. I will support the will of the group. "



Caerth nods in agreement, although he waits for Qi's answers before speaking up again.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> "Qi, she doesn't want the responsibility. When she asks, I'll give you away. Aureus, I understand the trepidation, my feeling of Qi is that she is a gentle soul. The trouble is, she too wants to stay with the rest - if I got her correctly..." he pauses for the moment waiting for the feedback "...and you already mentioned you'd stay in Carnell for the time being, us being to dangerous. On the other hand, she may agree to be separated from the rest if that means there will be some peace and quiet."



"Gentle soul or not," Aureus says warily. "I'd rather she choose someone else."

_"Either give me to the one called Aureus,"_ Qi replies. _"Or throw me in a dragon's horde, if you find one that won't eat you. I don't care if I stay close to the others, so you can leave me in Carnell. The one called Aries is right that violence often erupts around us. But I will not go willingly with him either. If you force me to stay with my kin, I ask that someone else but Maur carry me. However, if no one is willing, I ask the dwarf to store me away so I may meditate in solace."_

"It should be Phar," Aureus suggests again.

Maur can feel Qi bristling at the thought of another wizard getting a hold of her, but he also can feel that she'd rather travel with the elf than with him... but not by much.

*OOC:* From now on, I'm going to write Qi's responses as if Phar has already translated them from Draconic.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Considering the events for a moment
> "Not all wizards are as that duergar. You had to see the difference between us, the people of Carnell and Tarrak and his cultists. There is violence on this world, yes, but also, love, community and civilization. Powerful weapons will always be sought by those power-hungry and selfish people to impose their will upon others. And you get to see the worst of us. Some of you may revel in the challenge the battle brings us, but it is important you chose sides wisely. And to remember that not all of you are born to battle. It is not fair of the weapon-brothers to force your sister into conflict simply because you want to be together."



_"I can see the difference,"_ Qi replies. _"But I have also had bad experiences with adventurers in the past. So quick to violence when things go wrong. In your fight against Tarrak, the creature and his minions left you little choice. But so many didn't have to die. The villagers should not have been put in harms way. They were not skilled enough. Their deaths were needless."_

"They chose to fight," Aureus insists.

_"Did they?"_ Qi replies. _"Or did you all whip them up into a frenzy and lead them into a battle many of them had no hope of surviving. You had the choice to retreat from the region & protect the innocent and yet you chose to fight and convinced many of them to fight, including Lady Pendour. Do not forget that I was there. I bore witness."_

Aureus looks as if she is going to say something, but she just sits in her chair and looks down at the table.

_"War is a poor mistress."_



Scotley said:


> "This is an interesting quandary you present us. Do the weapons have the right to choose. Would the mace want to go with this knight? In much the same way Aureus chooses not to take the weapon. You admit your order does not have the legal authority to take the weapons from us. I suppose Lady Pendour might. You make a strong argument, but the weapons themselves dispute some of your points. Items not weapons, I mean no offense Qi." He shakes his head. "I have not been chosen by any of the items, so I don't feel I have a say. I will support the will of the group. "



Aries shakes his head. "You speak as if these _weapons_ are people with souls. The Star Arms are a creation of magical will by powerful living beings with souls. Yes, some of each creators' spirit was infused in them during their creation, but these items are not _alive_ in the same way as you or me. Many among my brotherhood would consider them just as unnatural as Tarrak."

"That is completely unreasonable!" Aureus snaps at the Soldier of Iron.

_"And untrue,"_ Qi adds. _"We existed as living energy in the depths of space long before our home fell to Kulan thousands of years ago..."_

"*No!* Your rock was a cast off from Trel after Mussin destroyed that planet," Aries insists. "The evidence in the annals is clear on that fact. I will not have you spin that old godstone myth that your souls are millions of years old. That is a falsehood."

_"That myth was written by and for humans,"_ Qi replies calmly. _"While we are not gods, we were living energy long before our home fell from the sky and crashed onto this continent you call Harqual."_

Aries sits back in his chair and shakes his head over and over. The man is fanatical is what he believes.



Neurotic said:


> "There is still one more at the tower if Aries is right. I'm thinking Cruel Justice will now want to go back and retrieve it too."



_"If Ta’kira’kerymor is there, then they must be found and given a chance to find someone to bond with, but Ta'kira tends to go their own way. Ta'kira is an willful child who has a love for nature and all things elvish. Humans call Ta'kira by the name Swordbreaker. While Ta'kira is similar to Kang, my child is different than their brother in that Ta'kira is a defender and can easily sunder any opponent."_

"Child? Aureus says surprised.

_"Azurak. Kang. Ta’kira’kerymor. They are our children."_

Aries throws his hands up in disgust. *"I will hear no more of these lies!"*

The Soldier of Iron gets up from the table and heads into the inn. He slams the door behind him. Ivoron comes out of the inn with a bewildered look on his face. He brings some more food and a fresh pitcher of well water.

"What is wrong with your friend? He looks so angry."

"He is *not* our friend," Aureus says.



JustinCase said:


> *"Family,"* Caerth echoes softly, remembering his own struggles with a father he never knew and is either dead or working as a slave somewhere, and the mother he... well, he never even admitted to Aeron that he once spied on her in the shape of a bird.
> 
> Family that left him with a hermit, away from looks of shame. Yes, there is a longing for family inside the half-orc, but mostly he feels no need to be with either of his parents.
> 
> *"Ducklings leave the nest and find their own way in the world,"* he says harshly, taking a step closer to Qi and the one who holds her, Maur.
> 
> *"Family is an excuse. What other reason do you have to be together?"* he demands.
> 
> Realizing his own anger is fueled by Kang's, Caerth says no more and focuses on breathing deeply. He does not take back his words, however.
> 
> Caerth nods in agreement, although he waits for Qi's answers before speaking up again.



_"Familiarity is Cruel Justice's excuse, not mine,"_ Qi replies to Caerth. _"I do not believe we should always be together. In fact, us being together has caused strife in your world in the past, but is that not true of any powerful magicks that exist in this world?"_

Qi pauses to reflect on the half-orc druid's words. _"I care about my children, yet they can be willful and easily influenced by people. Of the three of them, Ta’kira’kerymor is the strongest."_ She sighs. _"And while I do care about my husband, he is very stubborn and prone to violence. He always says 'the law this', and 'the law that' as an excuse to inflict violence. After centuries of arguing with him, I have no more patience for his outbursts."_

"I would never have thought CJ would have a wife," Aureus says. "That is... new information."

_"He has flirted with you, hasn't he?"_ Qi asks.

Aureus nods. "It's one of the reasons he and I clashed so much. Don't get me wrong, the attention was nice and he wasn't crass, it was just all... the... time!"

_"It does not surprise me,"_ Qi says. _"For all his talk of the law, if he had a humanoid form, he would be a horrible philanderer."_

You can sense a hint of sadness in Qi's voice.

Aureus looks towards Cruel Justice and then back to Qi. She looks at Maur. "Okay, if she is still willing to travel with me, I accept, for now. It will give us a chance to talk about CJ. But once we get back to Carnell, I will give her to someone else or leave her in the manor's vault so she can meditate in peace."

_"I agree,"_ Qi says.


----------



## Scotley

"Thank you Aureus, a reasonable solution. It appears we need to find your other child Qi," Phar says in draconic and then repeats for the others before continuing. "For my part we will not force you to stay together or to go with this Soldier of Iron. His fanaticism makes me a little uncomfortable..." He trails off rather than say more about the man.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn looks down to the ground where he put Cruel Justice in behavioral modification training and steels his own will as he reaches down, draws the blade out of the earth, cleans it off and sheaths it. He carefilly presses the soil closed where it has been parted then walks over to Caerth and appologizes for stabbing nature.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur motions for Aureus to take Qi from the table.
"Good luck, Qi. If only more of your children took after you and not...meh, we don't choose our parent nor our traits. We just deal with life as it comes."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth is not really satisfied with Qi's answer, but he knows he'll not get a better one. Then he smiles at Quinn.

*"Nature can take a few stabs, my friend. It does more than its share of destruction, itself, so don't worry."*

He claps his human ally on the shoulder in a sign of respect, glad for the release of some tension. Then he turns his attention back to the Star Arms.

*"With all of you combined, would you have the power to stop a demon lord? A god, even?"* he asks quietly but sincerely.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> "Thank you Aureus, a reasonable solution. It appears we need to find your other child Qi," Phar says in draconic and then repeats for the others before continuing. "For my part we will not force you to stay together or to go with this Soldier of Iron. His fanaticism makes me a little uncomfortable..." He trails off rather than say more about the man.



"He seemed so reasonable before now," Aureus notes about Aries. "He's a better actor than I."

_"That man has been indoctrinated into a powerful militant order,"_ Qi says in Draconic. Phar translates. _"It is strange. I've heard of these soldiers but I never thought they were so fanatical. They are long-time protectors of the Kingdom of Stonn. Yes, they have been secretive in the past, but I thought them more accepting. Of course, humans can be fleeting. What was true in one century often changes in the next."_

She pauses. _"And, yes, I would very much appreciate you finding Ta’kira’kerymor, so that they don't languish alone somewhere lost and unusued. But, your mission to find the items stolen from the slain half-ogre boy must come first. You did give your word to Lady Pendour, so you must get back his signet ring."_

"Hopefully Xander didn't have it," Aureus adds.



Neurotic said:


> Maur motions for Aureus to take Qi from the table.
> "Good luck, Qi. If only more of your children took after you and not...meh, we don't choose our parent nor our traits. We just deal with life as it comes."



Aureus takes Qi from the table, carefully. The adamantine rod doesn't try to overwhelm her, which makes the hutaakan relax. Then, she tilts her head as if she's listening to someone talking to her. "Well, Qi's definitely telepathic." Aureus looks to Maur. "She says thank you."



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn looks down to the ground where he put Cruel Justice in behavioral modification training and steels his own will as he reaches down, draws the blade out of the earth, cleans it off and sheaths it. He carefully presses the soil closed where it has been parted then walks over to Caerth and apologizes for stabbing nature.





Spoiler: For ScottDeWar_jr Only



Quinn can sense that Cruel Justice is still upset, but he's not holding a grudge against his partner. The adamantine scimitar doesn't speak to Quinn telepathically, but Quinn does get a feeling that CJ doesn't trust Aries any more. Quinn also gets a wave of relief from the blade that Qi has found a new person to hopefully bond with. He approves of her choice to travel with Aureus.





JustinCase said:


> Caerth is not really satisfied with Qi's answer, but he knows he'll not get a better one. Then he smiles at Quinn.
> 
> *"Nature can take a few stabs, my friend. It does more than its share of destruction, itself, so don't worry."*
> 
> He claps his human ally on the shoulder in a sign of respect, glad for the release of some tension.



The good comradery puts everyone at ease. The tension of Aries revelation is temporary set aside.



JustinCase said:


> Then he turns his attention back to the Star Arms.
> 
> *"With all of you combined, would you have the power to stop a demon lord? A god, even?"* he asks quietly but sincerely.



Cruel Justice remains silent and Quinn senses the blade isn't interested in talking; however, Qi responds but this time it is Aureus who translates through the new telepathic bond.

"While she's not willing to help fight in a war, she is willing to help try to prevent war from claiming these lands. She doesn't want us to take her and her family into a battle against Vok. The others would likely be willing to help us fight. Azurak would probably love such a war." Aureus pauses as Qi speaks to her in her mind. "She doesn't think that the Star Arms alone would be enough to stand against a Vok. And definitely not a god as powerful as Druaga."

Angus can feel Azurak's glee at the thought of a bloody war.

_"Tir ti onureth bepres wer Caex Ithquenti,"_ Qi says aloud in Draconic.

"She says not to underestimate the Sword Gods," Aureus notes while looking a Maur. "That seems mainly to be for you," the hutaakan says to the dwarf champion. Aureus pauses again while Qi talks to her telepathically. "I'm not sure I understand everything she just said, but she did want to emphasize that while Druaga is not a greater god, his liege, the Sword God known as Mussin, is that powerful and might come to other god's aid if a divine feud brews between Moradin and Druaga."

Aureus puts Qi down for a moment. "Sorry, too much, too fast." She rubs her head. "Aries mentioned that god too. This dark god destroyed a world... is that really true?"

_"Mussin did destroy the sister world of Kulan,"_ Qi says in Draconic. This time Phar translates. _"That much of the soldier's rant was true. The Star Arms are not connected to that world nor did we witness its destruction in the heavens. Our home had fallen to Kulan long before the God of Decay initiated his Dark Purge, which ripped Trel apart. He and another dark Trelian god fell to Kulan and were found and saved by the traitor whose name I will not utter. That dark trio formed the initial triumvirate that would spawn the Sword Gods."_

"Then came something else, the Earthfiend," Aureus searches her mind trying to make sense of what Qi showed her.

_"Yes, the Dark One... the Banished Darkness who is now trapped in Carceri,"_ Qi continues. _"While that old god can do little to intervene on the mortal plane any more, his cult still exists and if they get involved in a war against the Strandlands, it could spark a Second Mortals' War or a Third Ogre War. That must not happen."_

Aureus looks at Caerth. "The Star Arms aren't powerful enough to tip the scales in our favor against gods, and probably not Vok either."









*OOC:*



Notes about the Sword Gods: Besides Druaga and Mussin, there are seven other active Sword Gods known. This includes Angrboda, the Mother of Monsters; Battus, The Bloody Sword; Belinik, Lord of Strife; Math fab Mathonwy, Lord of Curses; Nether, God of Hate and Tyranny; Xuar, The Jealous Arcane; and a demigod king named Mitica Popecu II who rules over the Dark Kingdom from the City of Kirwa on the distant western island known as Teverroot.

The Dark One, Hiisi, once ruled over the Sword Gods during the Divinity War that was fought between the Sword Gods and the North Gods. (Note that while Moradin is considered an honorary member of the North Gods, his bond with those gods isn't as strong as that of Corellon's or Yondalla's.) The Divinity War is estimated to have ended over a thousand years ago when the young North God of Honor (named Jaeger) sacrificed himself to imprison Hiisi in Carceri. Since then, the deities of the two pantheons have not fought a physical war in the heavens, but their mortal followers on Harqual often clash both politically and on the battlefield. While it is considered bad form for one of these gods to manifest on the Material Plane, it isn't completely forbidden.

Cronn, the Grandfather of the North Gods, for example, sent an avatar to help defend the Great Northern Army that was formed during the war that broke out between the Empire of Swords and the lands (Ahamudia) transported to Harqual from the Dark World, Maran (Aureus's home world). Cronn did this in response to Last Sword Emperor opening a _gate_ to the Abyss, which allowed a demon army to spill out of the Sword Citadel onto the streets of the Imperial city and beyond. (Tens of thousands on both sides died that day.) Without Cronn's aid, the entire Ragik Peninsula might have been overrun by demons. Many scholars and oracles believe that Druaga helped the emperor open the gate, which was destroyed by Cronn.


----------



## Neurotic

"You're welcome, Qi. Try to understand that not everyone who fights is violent by nature. I'm not one of those, I enjoy a good fight. But there are those who fight out of necessity. And you may come into the situation to fight for your right to be at peace. Especially if the war comes to these lands."
Maur waves to the rod
"Good luck with Aureus."
He heaves up from the chair that creaks alarmingly as the armored bulk shifts yet again
"I better go check on Aries."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth nods, taking it all in. So the Star Arms may be willing, mostly, to join the struggle against Vok, but they alone are not enough to defeat the Demon Lord, let alone Druaga. That seems an honest answer, finally, although not what the druid had hoped for.

Perhaps if all of the Arms were to be forged into one powerful item? he muses. But no, any weapon or tool alone is fragile and the risk of losing it to the forces of the Abyss would be too great. Besides, is the strength of nature and people confined to artificial trinkets? No!

*"Before you go,"* Caerth halts Maur. *"Apart from through you, how can we make sure Moradin stands besides us against Vok? And the other good gods of the world?"*

He thinks for a moment. How would he himself summon the full might of nature against this most unnatural foe? Perhaps he should consult an archdruid.

Or Aeron.

*"We need more allies,"* he sighs, repeating his earlier statements and feeling the dire need even more.

Feeling a guilty twinge about Brutus, the half-orc nevertheless adds, *"And we need to get Ta’kira’kerymor first."*


----------



## Scotley

"Wait, I think Qi is advising against getting Moradin involved as that might bring the Sword God into the fight. I do not wish to be responsible for spawning a Divinity war. No good can come of that for mortals." He shakes his head. "Some of these arms might help even if they cannot tip the balance, but I think we must seek allies that will not bring the Sword Gods down on us. There must be other ways to counter Vok's power."


----------



## Neurotic

"I'm not such an important champion for Moradin to take direct hand. Especially if that would endanger more people. On the other hand, followers and servants of Dark gods...I can deal with them with his blessings without him directly involving himself."
Maur is not trying to sound humble, he is aware that he is one of the most powerful champions on the world. But not THE most powerful. And this little uprising from a small cult of an obscure goddess is hardly realms shaking. Demon being included is bad...but that's still just a demon plot.
"Direct manifestation bodes ill for these realms, but it wouldn't be Creator's doing, but the foul ones."


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth nods, taking it all in. So the Star Arms may be willing, mostly, to join the struggle against Vok, but they alone are not enough to defeat the Demon Lord, let alone Druaga. That seems an honest answer, finally, although not what the druid had hoped for.
> 
> Perhaps if all of the Arms were to be forged into one powerful item? he muses. But no, any weapon or tool alone is fragile and the risk of losing it to the forces of the Abyss would be too great. Besides, is the strength of nature and people confined to artificial trinkets? No!



Caerth can sense that Kang doesn't like the idea of being merged into one of his 'parents'.



Neurotic said:


> "You're welcome, Qi. Try to understand that not everyone who fights is violent by nature. I'm not one of those, I enjoy a good fight. But there are those who fight out of necessity. And you may come into the situation to fight for your right to be at peace. Especially if the war comes to these lands."
> Maur waves to the rod
> "Good luck with Aureus."



For the time, Qi truly acknowledges Maur through telepathic contact. It is only a moment but there is gratitude.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He heaves up from the chair that creaks alarmingly as the armored bulk shifts yet again
> "I better go check on Aries."



Aureus looks towards the inn. "Maybe we should just leave him behind," she says. "I don't think we can trust him."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *"Before you go,"* Caerth halts Maur. *"Apart from through you, how can we make sure Moradin stands besides us against Vok? And the other good gods of the world?"*



"While I haven't been on your world for very long, I did hear the story about how Cronn appeared to counter the demon order at the Siege of the Sword Citadel. That god's influence is growing among the people of Ahamudia. Even some of my people worship him now. But, Cronn is a god of the northern people, so I don't know how strong his influence is these lands."



Scotley said:


> "Wait, I think Qi is advising against getting Moradin involved as that might bring the Sword God into the fight. I do not wish to be responsible for spawning a Divinity war. No good can come of that for mortals." He shakes his head. "Some of these arms might help even if they cannot tip the balance, but I think we must seek allies that will not bring the Sword Gods down on us. There must be other ways to counter Vok's power."



_"There are gods and other beings that stand apart from both pantheons. Interloper Gods who have no stake in the fight either way, but they aren't always reliable... or goodhearted. There are also the Celestial Paragons. They have little stake in the feud between the the two pantheons, although they do respect some of the good North Gods such as Jalivier. Their followers are righteous but, they will probably wish to control or destroy us."_

"We should avoid getting any other gods involved, if possible," Aureus suggests. "We need to find mortal help."

_"That will be hard to come by,"_ Qi notes. _"You would have to beseech a knightly order that has no ties to any gods but only to goodly ideals. I'm not a student of violence, so I do not know where you should start. Cruel Justice might."_

Quinn can feel through his connection to Cruel Justice that Qi is trying to get Cruel Justice to speak his mind or least tell Quinn where to look for more help. But, the two intelligent items are equally matched and it is a mental stalemate.

_"He still won't talk to me,"_ Qi says. _"So stubborn."_



Neurotic said:


> "I'm not such an important champion for Moradin to take direct hand. Especially if that would endanger more people. On the other hand, followers and servants of Dark gods...I can deal with them with his blessings without him directly involving himself."
> Maur is not trying to sound humble, he is aware that he is one of the most powerful champions on the world. But not THE most powerful. And this little uprising from a small cult of an obscure goddess is hardly realms shaking. Demon being included is bad...but that's still just a demon plot.
> "Direct manifestation bodes ill for these realms, but it wouldn't be Creator's doing, but the foul ones."



_"Vok is a demon, yes, but he is a demon who was born here on the Material Plane. His plot is likely conquest of the continent or at least the lands his armies can reach. Malotoch could be a pawn to him or it could be the other way around. I know from my time in her cultist's temple that she sees Vok as her pawn."_

"While Vok does not have a direct link to the abyss," Aureus concludes through the telepathic link with Qi. "Malotoch does."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> He thinks for a moment. How would he himself summon the full might of nature against this most unnatural foe? Perhaps he should consult an archdruid.
> 
> Or Aeron.
> 
> *"We need more allies,"* he sighs, repeating his earlier statements and feeling the dire need even more.
> 
> Feeling a guilty twinge about Brutus, the half-orc nevertheless adds, *"And we need to get Ta’kira’kerymor first."*



_"You could beseech one of the Majestics, druid. Those ancient dragons often have abilities or insights well beyond their kin. Chosen by Mirella to be paragons of the Balance on the mortal world. They rarely act, however. Vok might not be enough of a threat even though he infests the natural word with his blood elves and demon kin."_

"Dragons are dangerous," Aureus insists. "They love only their hordes."

_"The Majestic dragons of Kulan love nature before all else, Lady Aureus,"_ Qi counters. _"Their hordes reflect that love. To them, an ancient tree in a primordial grove is more beloved that a horde of gold or gems."_

"That sounds, backwards," Aureus replies.

_"Majestics stand above their normal kin,"_ Qi says. _"Normal dragons often horde wealth, especially those that have gone rogue and disregard the Balance."_ Qi pauses. _"This makes the Majestics rare, unusual, and a bit aloof from the world. Even when the Ogre Wars were raging, they did not get directly involved. They stood apart and protected the sacred places of Harqual from being ravaged from both sides."_

She speaks to Caerth again. _"Regardless of what you choose to do, Caerth Heart-of-Oak, you will definitely need more allies if you wish to counter Malotoch, Vok, and their followers. While Lady Pendour is a stout woman with a good heart, she cannot offer the support you will need. Her resources are limited and she must answer to those above her."_

"The Gerousia," Aureus adds. "CJ told me about that the Strandlands' senate values age and military service for its members. Maybe we should go see they can help. At least, we should tell them that Vok's followers might try to attack the Strandlands. But, we really should go get Qi's other child first, and then we must find that ring for Lady Pendour."

_"You must also destroy the temple under Gurnard's Head,"_ Qi suggests. _"It must not be allowed to fester."_









*OOC:*


@Neurotic, I'm going to add a second post a bit later that will be for Maur going to check on Aries. EDIT: It's not going to be until sometime on Saturday.
Anyone else going with him?

FYI, Knowledge checks can be rolled to try to think of people that the PCs might have heard of that could help them against Malotoch and Vok.

Knowledge (arcana) for any powerful magical guilds in the region. Knowledge (nature) for the Majestic Dragons and Harqual's archdruids. Knowledge (religion) and Knowledge (the planes) for the Interloper Gods or Celestial Paragons, respectively. Knowledge (local) or Knowledge (nobility and royalty) for either the Gerousia or any known knightly orders common to the Strandlands.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur thinks about different facets of the crisis in the Strandlands, but he only knows anything about gods. Local nobility is far too distant from his experiences from The Deep Earth. He was never trying to get to know the surface before he was sent up, so nature is as much mystery to him as local nobles.

Yet, he could have known more about the planar creatures...but knowing enough to hurt the bad ones was always enough for him. Now...it would be useful to know something about celestials...but he cannot remember anything relevant.


Religion: 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23
Planes: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12
Nobility: 1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3


----------



## Scotley

Phar taps a slender finger to his lips in contemplation. "Yes, I must think on who might be able and willing to lend aid to this cause. " His eyes seem to lose focus as his thoughts turn inward. 

OOC:
Knowledge arcana: 1D20+21 = [13]+21 = 34

knowledge nature: 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15

Knowledge Religion: 1D20+9 = [11]+9 = 20

Knowledge Nobility and Royalty: 1D20+12 = [10]+12 = 22


----------



## JustinCase

*"There may be some who are willing to help,"* Caerth muses quietly as he considers what he knows about Majestic Dragons and archdruids. He is particularly interested in getting powerful dragons on their side, and in his head he is calculating how fast he can get to one using magic.

*"If I travel through the roots of the world's trees, I may reach potential allies quickly, but I will be gone for at least a few days. This Vok creature did not seem in any hurry, so perhaps we can take that time?"*


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur thinks about different facets of the crisis in the Strandlands, but he only knows anything about gods. Local nobility is far too distant from his experiences from The Deep Earth. He was never trying to get to know the surface before he was sent up, so nature is as much mystery to him as local nobles.
> 
> Yet, he could have known more about the planar creatures...but knowing enough to hurt the bad ones was always enough for him. Now...it would be useful to know something about celestials...but he cannot remember anything relevant.



Maur ponders about the deities known as the Interloper Gods. There are a few that have followers in the Strandlands. Valkar, God of Courage, has many followers in these lands and the deity isn't one of the North Gods. Valkar's followers aren't as organized as Moradin's faithful, but they usually have good hearts are are willing to fight evil wherever it rises to endanger the people. Muar isn't sure where there might be a Temple of Valkar in the Strandlands, however.

He did remember seeing the Temple of Dike in Belporte as he past through that human city. Lady Astraea, as she is sometimes called, is a boon of law and fair justice but her justice isn't always moral. Her clerics are just as likely to work to free a murderer who was convicted on tainted evidence even though the killer's guilt was obvious. The faithful of Dike often hold so true to laws that they cannot see the greater good.

Things to consider after he's finished talking to Aries.



Scotley said:


> Phar taps a slender finger to his lips in contemplation. "Yes, I must think on who might be able and willing to lend aid to this cause. " His eyes seem to lose focus as his thoughts turn inward.



"I don't know how much help I can be," Aureus says. "Since arriving here, I haven't had much time to study the local traditions or learn about anyone outsider of Carnell."

She pauses and looks at Phar. "You did tell me something about a powerful guild of wizards... what were they called again, the Arcane League?"

"As for your world's gods," she adds. "I don't know much beyond what I've learned from all of you, although I do remember that there were several large temples in both Belporte and Sandbreak." She glances at Maur and motions to the north. "Phar and I saw several temples in those cities as we journeyed through these lands to reach Carnell."



JustinCase said:


> *"There may be some who are willing to help,"* Caerth muses quietly as he considers what he knows about Majestic Dragons and archdruids. He is particularly interested in getting powerful dragons on their side, and in his head he is calculating how fast he can get to one using magic.
> 
> *"If I travel through the roots of the world's trees, I may reach potential allies quickly, but I will be gone for at least a few days. This Vok creature did not seem in any hurry, so perhaps we can take that time?"*



"If you need help finding help, you really should talk to Mazz," Ivoron suggests. "He's lived a long time and is a bit of a polymath. It is one of the reasons the local bandits tend to leave us alone. They value his wisdom and often come here and pay for advice about local legends, lost antiques, and the history of the Thunder Lands."

"He's a bard?" Aureus asks.

"No, no, he can't sing a tune," Ivoron replies. He can't help but chuckle. "He's just a bit of a sage about certain things... culture, history, military, certain religions, and more things than I could ever learn from him in my lifetime. If he wanted to, he could earn a fortune living in some place like Cirrus or Mor's End. But, he prefers a quiet life."

"How much does he charge?"

"He's not in it for the coin. He usually makes the bandits pay back those they've stolen from on the trails or makes them deliver messages to Mazz's old friends. It's his way of making them try to go straight... or at least give up being bandits to become adventurers like yourselves. It doesn't always work but the worst of them still know better than to threaten us. Well, usually."


----------



## Scotley

"After some consideration I believe there may be some organizations that could aid our cause. We may already be aiding the cause of Arcane Order who probably struggle with Vok ahead of us. And I have been remiss in reaching out to the local Magician's Guild. It is possible I could find allies there, but at the very least I should make myself known to them. There are other orders that I could perhaps learn more of from them." He goes on to detail what he knows about matters Arcane sounding like a lecturer instructing pupils. He goes on to share what knows of dragons, though he does not hold out much hope they will help given their historical neutrality. He takes a drink from his waterskin and continues with information on the militant orders and their relation to the ruling powers here though he feels others might be better suited to approaching these organizations. "It is both a lot and not much I realize. At least there are powers for good and order that might oppose Vok and those who might do it for their own ends even if they might not otherwise be allies. "


----------



## Neurotic

"From the religious point of view - most interloper gods will be at best neutral. But some will side on the Sword gods or North gods side. Of the neutrals, nature gods are I think out best bet to try and convince." Maur adds
"But I am no diplomat, let the politicians deal with alliances."


----------



## JustinCase

Similarly sharing what he knows but keeping the most secret druidic knowledge out, Caerth is not so sure the dragons will stay out of the conflict if they know a demon lord is on the prowl.

*"Could be a waste of time,"* he agrees, *"But I should at least try. Does anyone have experience with draconic diplomacy?"*

Taking Ivoron's advice, the half-orc seeks out Mazz next, hoping the old deep gnome can help out.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> "After some consideration I believe there may be some organizations that could aid our cause. We may already be aiding the cause of Arcane Order who probably struggle with Vok ahead of us. And I have been remiss in reaching out to the local Magician's Guild. It is possible I could find allies there, but at the very least I should make myself known to them. There are other orders that I could perhaps learn more of from them." He goes on to detail what he knows about matters Arcane sounding like a lecturer instructing pupils. He goes on to share what knows of dragons, though he does not hold out much hope they will help given their historical neutrality.



"I remember you telling me about them when we were in Minar City," Aureus adds. "You spent several nights in that guild's library... what was it called again?" She muses. "Hex-something..." Aureus shakes her head. "Not important. We can't rely on wizards who might be more likely to flee again rather than stand and fight against Vok. And... dragons make me nervous. On my world, they cannot be trusted."

Aureus looks at Phar again. "Better to stick to the local guild."

"If you want to make contact with the Magician's Guild," Ivoron says. "A war wizard named Elaffaeh is stationed at Fort Symas. While she is a soldier first, she could be helpful."



Spoiler: For Scotley Only



The guild Aureus is remembering is called Hexhall. It is a small guild of (primarily) human wizards whose members all come from the Duchy of Minar. It is not as powerful as the Arcane Order but does have scholarly ties to it. Hexhall's library is where Phar learned most of what he knows about the Arcane Order and its activities. The leader of Hexhall is a dwarf wizard named Grammar Kanmarlle.

Hexhall is even smaller than Sandbreak's Magician's Guild. It has only a dozen members and most young Minaran wizards try to join the Arcane Order instead of Hexhall. Its small library of around 50 books is good but has more to do with recent magical history than magical theory. Phar didn't learn any new spells while visiting Hexhall.





			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> He takes a drink from his waterskin and continues with information on the militant orders and their relation to the ruling powers here though he feels others might be better suited to approaching these organizations. "It is both a lot and not much I realize. At least there are powers for good and order that might oppose Vok and those who might do it for their own ends even if they might not otherwise be allies. "



"The Crimson Blades might be the best allies to fight against demons," Aureus suggests. "If we can convince them and the senate there is real danger." She nods to Phar. "You could cast _sending_ to make contact with Sir Balorix. I'm sure he's reached Knightswall by now. I doubt Sir Avanth has reached the senate yet, even on horseback."

She looks at Ivoron. "Is this Elaffaeh powerful?"

The doorman shrugs. "She's talented with fire magic. That I've witnessed."

"Talented doesn't always mean powerful." Aureus notes. "It sounds like we need to get these Wolfheads mobilized too. If they are land's army then they'll be needed if blood elves and demons manage to get past the Arcane Order." Aureus pauses as Qi says something to her telepathically. "Qi is certain that the Wolfheads would rally around Cruel Justice's wielder." The hutaakan looks at Quinn. "They would see you as a war leader, if it comes to that."

"Fort Symas has a garrison of soldiers. Over one-hundred fifty Wolfheads. The fort was built around 500 years ago. It has long stood to defend these lands from bandits and monsters. Now, it mainly protects the iron mine in the northern half of the dry mountains. There is a camp of miners at the fort."

"How far?"

"It's another fourteen miles up rugged hills and low mountains. The trail is clearly marked from here to there. I could take a message to the captain for you, if you will stay here and watch over Mazz until I return? My horse might not be as strong as your mounts be he knows the way."

"We could go ourselves," Aureus suggests. "Lorien is there, as is Aeron." She looks at Caerth. "He could get in touch with Sir Balorix or Sir Avanth for us... or maybe other druids."



Neurotic said:


> "From the religious point of view - most interloper gods will be at best neutral. But some will side on the Sword gods or North gods side. Of the neutrals, nature gods are I think out best bet to try and convince." Maur adds
> "But I am no diplomat, let the politicians deal with alliances."



"So, we might have to let the senate decide how best to defend the Strandlands while we protect who we can, where we can." Aureus pauses and shakes her head. "We're adventurers, not soldiers. Well, I'm not a soldier. I don't want the people to suffer, but I'm not eager to fight another battle against an evil army. Fighting the undead was hard enough. But fighting armies of demons and corrupted demonic elves... are we even capable of that?"

"Probably not," Quinn says. "But we have to do what we can for Carnell." The knighted Guardian puts his hand to his sash. "I accepted this honor and won't throw it aside just because we might have to fight demons."



JustinCase said:


> Similarly sharing what he knows but keeping the most secret druidic knowledge out, Caerth is not so sure the dragons will stay out of the conflict if they know a demon lord is on the prowl.
> 
> *"Could be a waste of time,"* he agrees, *"But I should at least try. Does anyone have experience with draconic diplomacy?"*
> 
> Taking Ivoron's advice, the half-orc seeks out Mazz next, hoping the old deep gnome can help out.



Aureus shakes her head. "I've never had the misfortune of dealing with a dragon. As I said, on Maran they are untrustworthy and brutal. But if dragons _truly_ are different here, you're probably the best choice to deal with one."

Caerth finds the old gnome 'holding court' among the villagers. He seems delighted to have visitors and is paying close attention to the young brother and sister -- William and Penelope. Caerth knows their last names are Sulley and that their parents were all they had. Now, they are alone in the world. The half-orc druid knows how that feels.

Mazz immediately seems to sense that Caerth wants to ask him something. "You wish to speak to me. Ivoron been telling tales, hasn't he?" He chuckles. "Well, go ahead. If I can help you help these people, I will try, but I'll want something in return. While gold would be nice, more food would be better. Or perhaps you and friends can run an errand for me." Mazz smiles. "Perhaps you could make it rain. It's been very dry and the hottest months will soon be here."

The old gnome hands Penelope a sweet treat that he pulls out of a hidden pocket. He pats her on the head and suggests she go play with Stuffles. "Just be gentle."

The young girl nods and stuffs the treat into her mouth before running to find the potbellied pig. The animal has wandered out of the common room out the back of the inn. William goes with her to make sure his sister remains safe.

Mazz nods to Nicholaus. The farmhand thanks the elderly gnome and ushers the rest of the villagers upstairs.

"I've agreed to let them stay here for now. There is more than enough room and Ivoron and I can use the company. Nicholaus might stay on permanently. I've agreed to let him try out to be our new cook." Mazz pauses and glances with his one good eye up at the ceiling. "We must try to find a place for those children. They could stay here, but it might be too much for me and Ivoron to handle. Fort Symas is not a good place for them either. William would likely have to work in the mines and the girl would be put to work in the kitchen. No, best they stay here or go back to Carnell."

Mazz motions for Caerth to sit. "Ask your questions, druid."

*Maur:*
While Caerth goes to speak to Mazz, you take the time to go to talk to Aries. you eventually find the Soldier of Iron kneeling in the room with no ceiling at the top of the inn. You can see the room was indeed meant to be a rooftop garden at one point but now it completely overgrown and wild. It seems to be a strange place for an armored knight to pray for his spells.

Aries' devotion to his faith is obvious but what isn't obvious is to which god he is praying. The man has scattered what looks like a sacred bundle of leaves and several old animal bones around himself. He does not move when you step into the room's open doorway. You wait until the man is done.

"I'm not going to change my mind," Aries finally says. "You cannot ask me to betray my brotherhood." He stands and looks at you. "I know I won't change your mind either. Or the others. So, where does that leave us?"


----------



## Scotley

Phar places a long thin finger to chin as he considers Aureus' words. "Perhaps we should go to the Fort. Lorien and Aeron would be able to help us reach more possible allies. I do need to make contact with local wizards as well as the Arcane Order. That is unlikely to happen if we stay here. And as you say these Wolfheads should be alerted. I still have my doubts that the dragons will act, but I can see no disadvantage to informing them. Perhaps through the Druids?"


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> *Maur:*
> While Caerth goes to speak to Mazz, you take the time to go to talk to Aries. you eventually find the Soldier of Iron kneeling in the room with no ceiling at the top of the inn. You can see the room was indeed meant to be a rooftop garden at one point but now it completely overgrown and wild. It seems to be a strange place for an armored knight to pray for his spells.
> 
> Aries' devotion to his faith is obvious but what isn't obvious is to which god he is praying. The man has scattered what looks like a sacred bundle of leaves and several old animal bones around himself. He does not move when you step into the room's open doorway. You wait until the man is done.
> 
> "I'm not going to change my mind," Aries finally says. "You cannot ask me to betray my brotherhood." He stands and looks at you. "I know I won't change your mind either. Or the others. So, where does that leave us?"



"You are obviously devout. Why would we ask you to betray your brotherhood?" Maur sits close to the man, not close enough to breach his personal space, but close enough they can talk comfortably.

"Look. If we were different bunch of people, we could just kill you. We could have left you or executed you as a cultist. Or affected you with charm magic. Or...Or...you get the idea. I'm not one for mincing words, this is as it is. You cannot do anything and your superiors would be stupid to hold it against you. But seeing you saw us work together and hearing what you heard, why not give us a benefit of a doubt. And you didn't hear Qi, she is a pacifist and philosopher among them. All except Cruel Justice are mere shadows, focused on their one purpose. Report what you have to report. Angus already said he is willing to trade his weapon away. Instead of hunting us and possibly helping demon lord get firmer hold on these lands, why not be open about it and talk or trade? If you send weaker members of your order and we have to defend ourselves there will be deaths. If you send elite soldiers you may defeat us or kill us and get your hands on Star arms...which will be once again together within single organization. Can you honestly say that no one will be tempted to wield them against your enemies? Can you say with any certainty that you can defend against orchestrated attack by a demon servants or soldiers?

I will not force you to do anything...but I will appeal to your own sense of independence. Come with us, see what the weapons can and cannot do with us. Serve as our common sense...or at least Star arms sense since you lack common one. Har Har!"
Maur stands up
"Let me know when you clear up the space, I need to commune with Moradin."


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar places a long thin finger to chin as he considers Aureus' words. "Perhaps we should go to the Fort. Lorien and Aeron would be able to help us reach more possible allies. I do need to make contact with local wizards as well as the Arcane Order. That is unlikely to happen if we stay here. And as you say these Wolfheads should be alerted. I still have my doubts that the dragons will act, but I can see no disadvantage to informing them. Perhaps through the Druids?"



"I think so too," Aureus agrees with her friend. "I'd hoped to have heard something from them by now. A rider. A magical message. We need to make sure Lorien is still alive. He was in a bad state the last time we saw him." She glances through the open doorway at Caerth who is sitting down to talk to the old gnome innkeeper. "What if he died and Aeron has been afraid to tell us. Or something else could have happened to them."

Aureus sighs and shakes her head. "I'm probably worrying too much." She drinks down the mug of water in her hand. "Lorien is a better bard than me. I'm just learning and I don't know very many of the stories about this world yet. He might have some knowledge about Vok that we don't know."

_"This Lorien is important to you,"_ Qi says. _"How long since you've seen him and Caerth's father?"_

"It's been several weeks, hasn't it?" She asks herself and Phar. Qi is in her other hand. "It feels so long ago that we saw him last."

_"He was dying the last time you saw him."_

"Aeron wasn't sure what was wrong with him. He could have been poisoned or cursed in some way. There was also a guard who'd been poisoned by the blade of a wererat assassin. The wererat killed Sir Ghal father's but we dealt with him."

Phar watches as Aureus's eyes seem to peer inward. She and Qi seem to be speaking to each other mentally for nearly a minute. Then, Aureus blinks and looks at Phar. "Sorry about that. Qi wanted to look back through my memories to see what happened to Lorien."

_"It is a mystery,"_ Qi also says as Aureus attaches the adamantine rod to an open loop in her belt. _"Even seeing it from your perspective, Lady Aureus, I saw no reason why your friend would have been so badly affected by the attacks of one giant centipede. I will have to think upon what you showed me. There might be something from the past... long ago... I must meditate."_

Qi goes silent to mediate.

Quinn heads into the inn and sits down with Caerth and Mazz. He let's the half-orc druid do the talking while he fills a plate and listens quietly. The burly gladiator-knight and Cruel Justice don't seem to be communicating.

"CJ is being very stubborn," Aureus notes as she glances towards Quinn. She looks back to Phar. "We need to go to the fort first, although we might need to convince the others. Caerth seems determined to head back to the island and hunt for Ta’kira’kerymor."




Neurotic said:


> "You are obviously devout. Why would we ask you to betray your brotherhood?" Maur sits close to the man, not close enough to breach his personal space, but close enough they can talk comfortably.
> 
> "Look. If we were different bunch of people, we could just kill you. We could have left you or executed you as a cultist. Or affected you with charm magic. Or...Or...you get the idea. I'm not one for mincing words, this is as it is. You cannot do anything and your superiors would be stupid to hold it against you. But seeing you saw us work together and hearing what you heard, why not give us a benefit of a doubt. And you didn't hear Qi, she is a pacifist and philosopher among them. All except Cruel Justice are mere shadows, focused on their one purpose. Report what you have to report. Angus already said he is willing to trade his weapon away. Instead of hunting us and possibly helping demon lord get firmer hold on these lands, why not be open about it and talk or trade? If you send weaker members of your order and we have to defend ourselves there will be deaths. If you send elite soldiers you may defeat us or kill us and get your hands on Star arms...which will be once again together within single organization. Can you honestly say that no one will be tempted to wield them against your enemies? Can you say with any certainty that you can defend against orchestrated attack by a demon servants or soldiers?"



"There are different levels of betrayal. I depends on point of view. There are some in the brotherhood who would have stolen Azurak in the dead of the night back in Carnell and made a run for it. My elders might question why I didn't do so, but I'm not so stupid as to make that mistake. It would have been foolish, and they did not send a fool."

Aries glances towards Maur. "You are right, they are shadows. More so than I think you and your friends realize or are willing to admit. I don't doubt Qi's love for peace but if the one who wields her has a stronger mind, he or she could force Qi to act. Yes, you wouldn't do that and I don't think the others would force it to fight either. But, if someone less principled takes it from you, then Qi's imprinted morals won't stop that person from using it to cause chaos."

He sighs. "I have no problem with a trade, if Angus is wiling. But, don't underestimate Cruel Justice's influence over the other Star Arms... and Sir Quinn. The blade is highly militant and will try to force Quinn to fight for the law over all other concerns. Quinn managed to win the battle of wills, this time. But next time, you might have to subdue him."

Aries shakes his head. "As for my report, I am not powerful enough to magically send the elders a message, and I cannot risk sending a mundane letter back to Stonn. I must go myself. It would be different if you or Phar were familiar with my contact and could cast a _sending_ for me, but even then, she would not accept it from anyone else but me. No, I have to go back. I've already been gone too long. If I don't return soon, they will send someone else to find out what what happened to me and to seek Azurak."

He glances back towards Maur. "I would hope that no Soldier of Iron would be so stupid as to try to wield the Star Arms in such a manner, but we are all mortal and temptation could sway anyone at any time. And while the elders might not be able to hold off a demon army, there are ways to keep such forces at bay. The easiest way would be to scatter the Arms to the four corners of the continent. It wouldn't be perfect but it might keep chaos from rising." He shakes his head again. "But I can see that's an option now. They are back in the world and we will all have to deal with what comes next."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "I will not force you to do anything...but I will appeal to your own sense of independence. Come with us, see what the weapons can and cannot do with us. Serve as our common sense...or at least Star arms sense since you lack common one. Har Har!"



Aries shakes his head again. "I cannot be your conscious, Maur Deepdelver. You and your friends will have to make your own choices and then live with your decisions. When I speak to the elders, I will try to make them see your point of view, but I cannot promise clemency if they decide to bring about a hunt for all the Star Arms. I will tell them Angus is willing to trade Azurak. That might hold them off, but I have to get to them and tell them before they send others to hunt for me and it."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Maur stands up
> "Let me know when you clear up the space, I need to commune with Moradin."



Aries nods. "I will soon be finished. Give me another hour. Then, I must do as I have promised Ivoron and Mazz and purify any of the gnome's stored food and water and fill as many containers as I can with water... and their well as well. But those chores can wait until after you have communed with your god. I'd like to be present... if it is allowed by your faith, of course?"

Aries waits for Maur's response and then goes back to his prayers -- his head bowed.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Mazz motions for Caerth to sit. "Ask your questions, druid."



Caerth smiles at how Mazz treats the children. Certainly he feels jealous that someone can connect with human children that easily, and someone who looks so different as well! But there is little pain with that thought as the half-orc realizes that he himself is making progress in that respect, offering a magical berry to the girl and seeing her smile at him.

Yes, he is learning how to interact socially with people after all, and in return they are respecting, even liking him. Not too long ago it seemed impossible, yet here he is.

*"Elder,"* the druid addresses Mazz, instinctively using a term outsiders often address a wise druid with, *"The Thunder Lands face a powerful demonic threat, and we need allies. Ivoron said you may be able to help in that regard, and he holds your wisdom in high regard."*

Next Caerth explains his own intentions.

*"The help of the Majestic Dragons would be invaluable, and although they cannot be easily convinced to come to our aid, I have to try. I know little about dragons, but I think a personal audience is the only chance I have to plead our case. Of the Majestics I know of, I think The Son of the Hunt in the Verdalf Forest is both the most likely candidate and at the same time the one I fear consulting most. After all, despite his ethical views and the proximity to the demon lord Vok, his nature as a green dragon is to manipulate and use people.

"Other options are the great blue Thunderback near Hilt, or Summerwind the bronze in the Halfling Woods. Safer, perhaps, but also less likely to see the danger of a demonic army on our doorstep.

"What do you think?"*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: What Angus MIGHT say



OOC: I'm not sure if Angus was present or not; I seem to have gotten mixed up as to who was where. If Angus hears the dragon conversation, he would interject with the following:

IC:

*Angus scoffs, his Harqualian getting better with each passing day:* "I wouldn't trust a green wyrm not to JOIN the bleedin' demon army. That's a fool's errand, it is. My adopted father once told me that non-metallic wyrms are a scourge upon mankind, and will always choose whichever outcome allows them to inflict the greatest harm against us."


----------



## Scotley

Phar nods at Angus' words. "I of like mind about the Dragons, but I do not think we can ignore the possibility. Could we visit the fort first? Perhaps Mazz will give us sound advice?" He looks to everyone. "I do not think we should split up at this point. I know we all have different goals to pursue. " He turns to Ares. "I appreciate your candor. I would not make an enemy of you or your organization. I hope you will tell them of Vok and the threat as well as report on the Star Arms. I have fought along side these good folk several times now and I trust they will do what is right and just."


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth smiles at how Mazz treats the children. Certainly he feels jealous that someone can connect with human children that easily, and someone who looks so different as well! But there is little pain with that thought as the half-orc realizes that he himself is making progress in that respect, offering a magical berry to the girl and seeing her smile at him.
> 
> Yes, he is learning how to interact socially with people after all, and in return they are respecting, even liking him. Not too long ago it seemed impossible, yet here he is.
> 
> *"Elder,"* the druid addresses Mazz, instinctively using a term outsiders often address a wise druid with, *"The Thunder Lands face a powerful demonic threat, and we need allies. Ivoron said you may be able to help in that regard, and he holds your wisdom in high regard."*



Mazz chuckles. "Ivoron thinks I know everything about the world. While I can't say that, I have experienced a lot in life. How long has it been again, hmm," the old deep gnome muses. "Two-hundred years, three." He shakes his head. "It doesn't matter. I will try to remember what I can to help you." He looks around as if searching for someone. "It is worth it to meet another Sonnthord before my life finally comes to an end." He nods his head and chuckles again, "Yes, definitely closer to three hundred."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Next Caerth explains his own intentions.
> 
> *"The help of the Majestic Dragons would be invaluable, and although they cannot be easily convinced to come to our aid, I have to try. I know little about dragons, but I think a personal audience is the only chance I have to plead our case. Of the Majestics I know of, I think The Son of the Hunt in the Verdalf Forest is both the most likely candidate and at the same time the one I fear consulting most. After all, despite his ethical views and the proximity to the demon lord Vok, his nature as a green dragon is to manipulate and use people.
> 
> "Other options are the great blue Thunderback near Hilt, or Summerwind the bronze in the Halfling Woods. Safer, perhaps, but also less likely to see the danger of a demonic army on our doorstep.
> 
> "What do you think?"*



"I would not hope for one of the Majestics to intervene unless all of the Thunder Lands are endangered, but dragons can be unpredictable, even when they follow the Tenets, as you druids call those strictures. The last time one of the Majectics intervened was in the Year of the Return. How long ago was that again?"

"That was ten years ago, Mazz," Ivoron says as he goes about his work behind the bar.

"Yes, yes, I remember. The tabaxi and their dread god, Tu, had just returned from 1,001 years of banishment placed upon them by Mirella for Tu's actions during the Divinity War. The tabaxi went on a rampage across the Storm Peninsula. They attacked Avion, Nasundria, and all of the city-states of the Storm Peninsula. But, when the tabaxi attacked Anthmoor, one of the Majestics, the bronze dragon named Nethmalinor came to the city's aid. That was the last time one of them intervened in the conflicts of humanoids."

Aureus easily hears Mazz talking to Caerth. Her ears perk up when Ivoron speaks about ten years prior. "That was when my people, and the people of Ahamudia, were brought her from my world."

"A lot happened that year," Ivoron notes.

"Yes, there are those who think it is all connected. The Transformation, the tabaxi's return, and the fall of the Knotwood. Vok came into existence in that year, as well, when his former self, Wrykir Narcaryn, summoned a demon and merged his soul with it. That is how he became the demon lord he is now, Wyrknari Vok."

Mazz muses. "Some even think the death of Travathian Dragonguard of Thallin is linked to The Transformation, but I think his son Varath was just an evil opportunist who chose to murder his father and take the throne in the chaos of that year."

The old gnome blinks and then looks back to Caerth. "I don't think you should hope for the Majestics to get directly involved, but you could travel to the Halfling Woods and ask Summerwind for her advice. She is a bronze and is quite fond of the peoples of this land. At most she might direct some of her Majestic Knights to help you against Vok and his brood."

He smiles. "I did write a letter to her once, a long time ago, and she sent her reply though one of her knights. He came mainly to learn how I'd come to know of her. She only reveals her existence to those she trusts. The knight and I had a good conversation... I wish I could remember what we talked about, but it was over a century ago when I was still living in Helt."

He nods to Caerth. "If you go see her, I'd like you to take her another letter I wrote and never got around to sending her. Plus, I owe her a book that I found about trees."

"As for Thunderback, I don't think you should expect too much from him. He is stubborn and doesn't like people. Well, he likes the dragonborn and other dragon-blooded folk. I wouldn't go into his badlands home without some sort of introduction or invitation."

"I wish I could tell you more about this Son of the Hunt, but I was never able to visit the Verdalf Forest. The hunter elves rarely allow outsiders to enter their forest, although I've heard they have good relations with the citizens of one of the human lands of the west... Pretensa, if I'm remembering correctly."

He rubs his chin thoughtfully. "The High Prince of Pretensa might be able to get you an introduction. Tiberiu Cojocaru is a fair man."



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> *Angus scoffs, his Harqualian getting better with each passing day:* "I wouldn't trust a green wyrm not to JOIN the bleedin' demon army. That's a fool's errand, it is. My adopted father once told me that non-metallic wyrms are a scourge upon mankind, and will always choose whichever outcome allows them to inflict the greatest harm against us."



"I doubt you have to worry about the Majestic Green of Verdalf joining a demon army," Mazz scoffs. "While I don't know that dragon, if he is a Majestic Dragon, then he is a Majestic for a reason. I doubt the Hunter Elf King would let a green dragon live in Verdalf if the creature wasn't completely dedicated to the Balance."

"I think Angus is thinking of the dragons of my world," Aureus notes. "His adopted father is one of the Na Dhaoine of Ahamudia." The hutaakan notes the surprised look on Angus's face. "Qi has very strong connection to her children, Angus. Azurak might be a bit wild, but he respects his mother. She can sense things through her children about those wielding them. It's one of her powers. Don't worry, she hasn't been reading your mind."

*OOC:* One of Qi's lesser powers is a _telepathic bond_ with the other Star Arms, as long as they are within 100 feet of her. She cannot use this bond with the PCs or any other NPCs, but she can learn certain aspects about any character wielding one of the other Star Arms. Only Cruel Justice can respond to her telepathically, but she can read the emotions and deep thoughts of her children.



Scotley said:


> Phar nods at Angus' words. "I of like mind about the Dragons, but I do not think we can ignore the possibility. Could we visit the fort first? Perhaps Mazz will give us sound advice?" He looks to everyone. "I do not think we should split up at this point. I know we all have different goals to pursue. "



"If you go to Symas, then you should definitely speak to Balzer. He's a decent man and a tough warrior. And, he's not political. He willing took the position of captain of the fort to get away from the politics of the Strandlands. His war mage, Elaffaeh, is a bit more political but that has to do with her connection to the Magicians Guild. She can be a bit flighty, but she has a good heart. A rarity for one her people." Mazz nods to Phar standing in the doorway. "She is a tabaxi. An outcast from her people who came to the fort near seven years ago."

"And there is Aeron and Lorien to check in on," Aureus adds. She enters the inn and sits next to Mazz. "Did they stop here?"

It is Ivoron who answers. "You are the only visitors we've had in months. your friends did not stop here."

"_If your friend, Lorien, was as deathly as you say, Aeron probably wanted to get him to the fort as quickly as possible,_" Qi says.

*"Aeron!"* Mazz says, shocked. He looks at Caerth more carefully with his one good eye. "Is it you? The same wild boy that he brought here all those years ago!" Mazz runs his hand over Caerth's face to feel his features. "Ha! Yes, yes, it is you!" Mazz smiles. "I don't think Aeron ever said your name. You were only four or five years old, and the two of you were only here a few days. You've grown into a find young man. Very strong. Thoughtful eyes."

Mazz blinks and peers at Aureus. "Hmm, if Aeron didn't stop by and say 'hello', then your friend must have been near death. He would have wanted to get him to Avicia as quickly as possible."

"She's the fort's healer," Ivoron adds. "She quite powerful."

"She often comes to tend to my bumps and bruises," Mazz says. "A nice woman. Lovely too. At least, that's what Ivoron thinks. Right my boy?"

The half-elf man looks embarrassed.

Moments later, Maur comes back down stairs after his talk with Aries. The Soldier of Iron isn't with him.

"How'd it go?" Aureus asks.

*OOC:* This is the first time anyone has mentioned Aeron's name, loudly enough, for Mazz to hear it. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> He turns to Aries. "I appreciate your candor. I would not make an enemy of you or your organization. I hope you will tell them of Vok and the threat as well as report on the Star Arms. I have fought along side these good folk several times now and I trust they will do what is right and just."





Spoiler: For Scotley



Since Phar isn't present for Maur and Aries conversation, we can either ignore this part of your post or have Aries respond to it later once he comes back downstairs.


----------



## Neurotic

The stairs creak and shake as the dwarf comes down into the common room.
"Aries will be there for about an hour. I'll do a divination after that. If you have a question you would have me ask, speak now. Elder Mazz, you too. Star arms, you too. I cannot promise I'll ask everything, it is limited form of communication, but I'll try."











*OOC:*


Is there more sense to go to the cellar or at least in the open in contact with the earth rather than second story garden?


----------



## JustinCase

*"Aeron called me Caerth,"* the half-orc replies, somewhat flustered from the sudden attention. *"I earned the name Heart-of-Oak myself from the druids."*

There is pride in his words, but also a bit of anger and confusion. He does not remember Mazz... or does he?









*OOC:*


Not sure if I can roll something to recall childhood memories... Perhaps a straight Wisdom roll? Feel free to adjust numbers. 
Wisdom roll: 1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14







*"Sounds like Summerwind is the best option,"* Caerth continues, his relief at not confronting a green dragon visible in his somewhat more relaxed face.

*"I will certainly deliver that letter and book; it will make an audience far more likely."*

He drops his voice again as he asks timidly, *"Perhaps later we can talk about Aeron? In private?"*


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> The stairs creak and shake as the dwarf comes down into the common room.
> "Aries will be there for about an hour. I'll do a divination after that. If you have a question you would have me ask, speak now. Elder Mazz, you too. Star arms, you too. I cannot promise I'll ask everything, it is limited form of communication, but I'll try."



"Do we ask about Sir Gareth and Quintin," Aureus wonders. "Ask if they are still alive?"

_"Please ask your god about my missing child,"_ Qi says. "Is my child at Gurnard's Head? Did the cultists steal Ta'kira?"

"We should try to find out if Eike is still nearby and if he has Brutus's ring," Aureus suggests. "I know getting it back isn't as important as Ta'kira or cleaning the cultist's temple but we did promise Lady Pendour we'd get it back. If he doesn't have it, then finding him isn't as important. We can hunt for him later."

Mazz smiles at Maur. "I don't have anything for you to ask the Dwarffather. But you could ask him about Summerwind and if she would be willing to help you. Yes, she I think she is the best choice to seek for aid, but finding her lair will be a challenge and she might say no." The deep gnome pauses. "Finding Thunderback wouldn't be as hard. He'd find you if you enter his lands uninvited."



Spoiler: For ScottDeWar_jr Only



@ScottDeWar_jr:
Quinn finally hears Cruel Justice say something, as the blade whispers to him telepathically. _'We must find the ring. The boy cannot be properly buried without it. Finding my wayward daughter must wait until the promise to Lady Pendour has been fulfilled.'_





			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is there more sense to go to the cellar or at least in the open in contact with the earth rather than second story garden?











*OOC:*


That's really up to you. There isn't anything in the spell's description that says Maur would have to be in contact with the earth for commune to work. While the open-air garden at the top of the inn is considered a shrine (it's not been blessed, however), the inn does sit in hills that surround the nearby mountains, so you could have Maur find a high hill and face the closest mountain for his commune.

If you want him to cast it in the cellar, that's fine too, but there won't be very much room for anyone else to witness it. Aries did ask to be present, if Maur is okay with witnesses. Angus wouldn't fit in the cellar, and he can't be upstairs either. The way up the stairs is way too narrow for him, even if he tried squeezing through. More than likely he'd get stuck.









JustinCase said:


> *"Aeron called me Caerth,"* the half-orc replies, somewhat flustered from the sudden attention. *"I earned the name Heart-of-Oak myself from the druids."*
> 
> There is pride in his words, but also a bit of anger and confusion. He does not remember Mazz... or does he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Not sure if I can roll something to recall childhood memories... Perhaps a straight Wisdom roll? Feel free to adjust numbers.
> Wisdom roll: 1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14



Caerth looks at Mazz and then around the common room of the inn. He tries to remember when he was that young. It is no use. He can't remember this place or the old gnome. It's strange... he was sure that Aeron only mentioned the inn to him, once, when he was older. But the half-orc druid can sense Mazz isn't lying to him or mistaken him for somebody else.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *"Sounds like Summerwind is the best option,"* Caerth continues, his relief at not confronting a green dragon visible in his somewhat more relaxed face.
> 
> *"I will certainly deliver that letter and book; it will make an audience far more likely."*
> 
> He drops his voice again as he asks timidly, *"Perhaps later we can talk about Aeron? In private?"*



"Excellent. I will go look for it in my library. It shouldn't take long to find them..." Mazz nods his head and then bellows for his doorman. *"Ivoron! Wheel me to my house!"*

"There is no need to shout. I'm standing right here."

"Oh... yes, yes, there you are," Mazz waves his good hand to beckon the half-elf man to help him outside and to his house. He pats Caerth on the arm before Ivoron takes him back to his house. "Yes, we will talk, you and I, about your father... and your _other_ family, later. No, no, not right now. I need to find something for you first. Then we will talk."

Mazz looks towards Maur. "Champion, if you will come with us, I have something to show you that you might find useful. It has a good story. We should have time before you speak to the Dwarffather. Come, come!"

Ivoron wheels Mazz out of the inn past Phar and Angus. The two of them enter his house and Mazz is soon talking loudly to the half-elf doorman once again. "Find my braces, Ivoron, I need to look on those shelves."

*(OOC: Assuming Maur follows along.)*

Maur stands in the doroway to the gnome earthen home. The house reminds him more of some hairfoot dwellings he saw in his youth in the northern lands near the city of Coldstone. The house is built to be half underground and it would be cozy if not for all the clutter. There are scrolls, books, and strange doodads scattered across every surface he can see. He watches as Ivoron searches through a closet looking for 'the braces' that Mazz asked for. The old gnome has left his wheeling chair and has climbed into a harness that is attached to the ceiling by a series of ropes strung through wheels, pulleys, and levers that are scattered across the room.

"Found the leg," Ivoron says. He comes out of the closet with a strange mechanical... leg that looks like it fell off a clockwork golem. He moves to Mazz and attaches it to the stump of his leg and straps it place with several belts and the harness. "I'm not sure where the arm has disappeared."

"Look in the kitchen," Mazz orders, as he stands upright in his harness on his one good leg and the mechanical leg. He notes the look on Maur's face and laughs. "Come inside, champion. Try not to knock anything over."

He pauses. "Look there, on the wall, see that axe? It was a gift to me from the Lord of the Iron Depths himself. Of course, that was over 250 years ago when I was just a whippersnapper like yourself. The Iron Depths fell 100 years later. So sad. Have you heard of that delve? Dwarves and gnomes living side by side. Go ahead, take it down. It's not bolted to the wall, and you can't hurt it. It's not a relic or even magical, just an old axe that has gone dull."

Mazz points to another trinket hanging on the wall -- a weird looking bone hoop etched with tarnished metal writing. "Ooh, that one I got while working for the Green Riders of Twilight Valley. Those people know how to have a good time. Their games are fun but can end up being too much fun. Ha!"

The old deep gnome gives Maur a _knowing_ wink and grin.

"Found it," Ivoron comes back into the room with a mechanical hand that he has soon attached to Mazz's amputated arm.

The old gnome makes sure it is secure and then mumbles a magical word that seems to bind the arm to his body. He is soon flexing it like it was his own hand. "A gift from an artificer from Deepwater. He owed me a debt for some research I did for him. Quite useful, but it wouldn't stop a weapon." The old gnome pulls a lever on the floor and he is soon 5 feet off the floor and swinging from shelf to shelf. "Now where did I put that book?"


----------



## Knightfall

*Later...*
An hour after Mazz begins hunting for the letter and book for Caerth to take to Summerwind, Aries comes downstairs. His prayers done and his spells renewed. He finds Aureus sitting in the common room looking through her gear while the two young siblings sit together on the floor. William is stringing a bow while Penelope is braiding grass and tiny flowers into her hair. The old gnome is nowhere in sight but his potbellied pig pet is sleeping in the corner.

Caerth is sitting by the fireplace, which is now nothing but cold embers. He seems to be waiting for something. The heat of the day easily blows in with the wind through the inn's front doorway and windows, which are now propped open. Several of the surviving villagers are sitting at a table drinking water and trying not to let the heat get to them.

"What did I miss?

Then there is a loud shout of joy from outside the inn. *"I found it! Now, where's that damn letter hiding?"*


----------



## Neurotic

Maur follows and looks at the artificial limbs with some wonder. He considered earlier removing his armor, but right now he feels too exposed without it.

He enters the dwelling slowly and considers the axe hanging on the wall. Cautionary thought flashes through his mind, but both Mazz and Ivoron didn't do anything to make him suspcious of their motives. And even if this is some elaborate trap by Eike or one of the gods, he is confident in his ability to resist magic and to get out of any traps this could trigger.

He takes the axe and does few slow swings to get the feel for the balance wothout knocking anything over. And the bone ring too, turning it over.

"Indeed, Elder, I'm not unfamiliar with some of the wild parties made by those who live with danger. One needs a release." He thinks about the history of the Underground thinking about fallen hammerfast and Deepwater.








*OOC:*


@Knightfall please roll for Maur whatever is needed - what he knows etc...
When I return I'll post the ritual


----------



## Scotley

Phar considers what he has been told. _A member of the magicians guild and a not political military leader would seem to be just the thing, he thinks to himself. _He contents himself with relaxing and recovering from the recent battles. He takes out a recovered spell book and spends some time reading and studying while the others make plans.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth waits patiently for Mazz to retrieve the book and letter, contemplating his situation.

Perhaps, he laments, now that he is a more powerful druid he can try to find out more about his father? It has been many years since the half-orc has even thought about the nameless orc slave that fathered him, and no leads ever amounted to something, but maybe now... 

Caerth tries not to put too much hope into the thought. There is not a lot to go on, and the life of an orc slave is usually short. And what, exactly, does he hope to gain by contacting his father?

_Honesty_, an inner voice responds. Honesty in a world filled with liars.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur follows and looks at the artificial limbs with some wonder. He considered earlier removing his armor, but right now he feels too exposed without it.
> 
> He enters the dwelling slowly and considers the axe hanging on the wall. Cautionary thought flashes through his mind, but both Mazz and Ivoron didn't do anything to make him suspicious of their motives. And even if this is some elaborate trap by Eike or one of the gods, he is confident in his ability to resist magic and to get out of any traps this could trigger.
> 
> He takes the axe and does few slow swings to get the feel for the balance without knocking anything over. And the bone ring too, turning it over.



Maur finds that the axe is very well balanced even though its double-bladed axe head is dull. The weapon might not be magical but it is masterwork. All it would need is a good cleaning and sharpening and it would be a solid weapon in any fight. He can see that its design is a mixture of dwarven and gnomish and that it is marked with runic writing that reads, "For my brother."

The weapon is definitely from the Iron Depths of Hammerfast. He's heard of that delve's tragic history. The dwarves called it Ord Kegeth while the gnomes called it Adrumbron. It was destroyed 111 years ago by the assault of a morlock-led army made up of the worst of denizens of the Undereath — cave trolls, deep minotaurs, earth ogres, grimlocks, underkrugs, and, it is rumored, an undead aboleth sorcerer. Hammerfast's destruction was absolute. Maur tries in vain to recall the name of the Lord of the Iron Depths.









*OOC:*



Deep minotaurs, earth ogres, and underkrugs are unique Underearth subspecies for the World of Kulan. The hair of a deep minotaur is pitch black and they are slightly shorter than standard minotaurs and a lot smarter. Earth ogres are a stronger offshoot of ogres that are blessed with Infernal energies by the evil Elemental Prince known as Hergund.  Underkrugs are goblinoids that are a degenerate offshoot of Harqual's standard goblins, which are known as krugs.









Scotley said:


> Phar considers what he has been told. _A member of the magicians guild and a not political military leader would seem to be just the thing, he thinks to himself. _He contents himself with relaxing and recovering from the recent battles. He takes out a recovered spell book and spends some time reading and studying while the others make plans.



He finds Xander's spellbook to be an interesting read. It has a good selection of spells and a few stories of magical lore interspersed between the various sections of the book. The front of the book is more hopeful and, it seems, Xander wasn't always a thrall to dark forces. It is near the middle of the book when he joins the regiment at Gurnard's Head on the Sea Isle.

He writes about how the defenders fell from grace and turned to cannibalism and the worship of Malotoch. He never _truly_ converted to worship the Demon Crow Goddess but that benefits of staying outweighed the risk to his soul. There was much gold to be had and the book says he stashed more treasure elsewhere on the island away from the prying eyes of the cultists.

It is at the end of the book that the duergar's writing becomes darker and bitter. He had come to Lighted Lands in his youth to try to escape his dark heritage, but he could not break the cycle of his bloodline. He gladly accepted the Infernal Forge _gifted_ to him and Tarrak by Vok. His spellbook describes how the forge works and that with the magical forge tongs that the deadly device can both summon and gate hell hounds from Baator. The Infernal Forge can even summon a Hellcat if a mortal sacrifice is provided to fuel the summoning.

It is a dark book full of disturbing imagery and Xander's tragic history. If it wasn't for the plethora of useful spells in it, Xander's spellbook would be something best locked away and forgotten about. Some would probably want to destroy it.









*OOC:*



Xander's spellbook gives a +2 circumstance bonus to Knowledge (The Planes) when it comes to the Nine Hells and a +2 circumstance bonus to Profession (Weaponsmithing).









			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Indeed, Elder, I'm not unfamiliar with some of the wild parties made by those who live with danger. One needs a release." He thinks about the history of the Underground thinking about fallen Hammerfast and Deepwater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @Knightfall please roll for Maur whatever is needed - what he knows etc...
> When I return I'll post the ritual



Maur knows he's heard the name Deepwater but he is certain that that city is a daylight city ruled over by humans. He ponders how Mazz came to know an artificer from that city. Then, the dwarf champion glances around the cluttered home and realizes that the Elder has likely been to places of which Maur's never heard. He wonders, _'Maybe he knows something of the relic?'_

He places the axe and the bone ring back on the walls. He takes a second glance at the axe. While it isn't worth a king's ransom, dwarven scholars would like consider it priceless. A nonmagical relic in its own right. Very little survived of Hammerfast.

"You like it?" Mazz notes the look on Maur's face. "I have no use for it, so if you wish, you can take it with you. You can trade me a story for it. A good one. Or you can bring me a book I do not have or haven't read. That would be a challenge." The old svirfneblin senses that Maur doesn't want to insult Mazz or take advantage of him. "Do not trouble yourself. I offered it to Ivoron years ago when he first came to work for me, but he didn't want it."

"That is true," the half-elf says. "I'm not much for axes."

"Go ahead, take it. But, if you feel you must leave it be, I won't be insulted." Mazz says with a smile before he lowers himself using another lever embedded in the wall of the home. He moves to the lowest shelves and begins searching through an old box filled with letters. "I really should have these archived in Blackwater's library. Hmm, I'm sure it was in here. No, not here." He looks at Ivoron. "Lad, go to the closet in my bedchamber. It might be in there."

Ivoron nods and moves past Maur into a small side room that is as filled with books and trinkets as the rest of the home.









*OOC:*



Maur - Knowledge (Dungeoneering & History):
1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18
1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14









JustinCase said:


> Caerth waits patiently for Mazz to retrieve the book and letter, contemplating his situation.
> 
> Perhaps, he laments, now that he is a more powerful druid he can try to find out more about his father? It has been many years since the half-orc has even thought about the nameless orc slave that fathered him, and no leads ever amounted to something, but maybe now...
> 
> Caerth tries not to put too much hope into the thought. There is not a lot to go on, and the life of an orc slave is usually short. And what, exactly, does he hope to gain by contacting his father?
> 
> _Honesty_, an inner voice responds. Honesty in a world filled with liars.



Caerth tries to think about people Aeron has mentioned in the past. Other druids who live in the Strandlands. There are the circles knows about but the half-orc druid seems to remember that Aeron mentioned to him that there is a tough old druid who now is retired in the city of Helt. Caerth tries to remember the man's name, but it escapes him. He knows Aeron considered the man to be a mentor, which means the old druid is likely near the end of his life, if he's not a hierophant. Aeron never mentioned that the man was supreme just grizzled like an old stone with many chips and cracks.

_'He is a tough old bird,'_ Aeron had told him. _'Loves them too. He takes care of an aviary that stands just outside that city on the dry grassland cliffs that overlook the sea. A good man.'_

That is the one person that Caerth can remember Aeron talking about with affection. The old hedge man rarely talked glowingly about other druids living in the Strandlands. Of course, if it is true that Aeron is not a true druid, then it would explain why he wasn't completely accepted into the local circle. That is druidism. There are secrets that must be kept and not just anyone is called to the circle. Could Aeron be a cleric instead? While he always seemed devoted to nature before anything else, could Aeron be a worshiper of one of the North Gods?

Caerth remembers something else that Aeron told him when he was just a boy. _'There are many ways to worship nature, young one. While druids stand firm against those that would despoil forests and plains and mountains, there are also rangers who fight for farmers & ranchers who live off the land. They, and others, work to teach people to respect the Balance. There must be a place for civilization in this world too, as long as it doesn't subjugate the land... or people.'_

The half-orc druid can see Aeron in his mind's eye just as if the man was standing next to him. Caerth had gotten angry at his mentor when the man talked about the need for balance between nature and civilization. He hadn't noticed the faraway look on Aeron's face at the time. But now, he remembers. The man had been troubled, even despondent, about something he wasn't telling Caerth. The half-orc druid knew his adopted father had a past but he hadn't really thought about it too much. Aeron never talked about it.

*"Found it!"*

The elder gnome's voice rings out from his house and shocks everyone out of their musings. Caerth looks to see Aries standing near the doorway as the heat begins to bake the ground outside. The day will be a hot one. Metal armor will feel like a burden. Aureus looks towards the doorway while Quinn sits at the inn's long bar drinking some water from a bottle. The man has taken off his breastplate and laid it on one of the tables.

In Mazz's home, Maur begins to feel the heat inside his armor. It's not the first hot day he's had to deal with since coming to the Lighted Lands of the surface. It s nothing compared to a magma vent, but if it gets much hotter, his armor will start to feel like an oven.

The old gnome claps his hands and waves the letter to Maur. "I knew it was here somewhere."

He an Ivoron work to disconnect him from the mechanical system and he is soon back in his chair. They take off the artificial leg but opts to keep the hand on. Ivoron wheels him out of the house and the two of them don't wait for Maur to decide if he's going to take Mazz's gift. The duo reenter the inn and Mazz rolls himself towards Caerth.

"Here they are," the old gnome hands the book and a letter to the half-orc druid. "Those are for Summerwind. This," he holds up another letter. "Is for you to read. your father wrote it to me years ago about how he found you and also asking me to look into your bloodline. It took many years, but I did discover your orc father's name. He called himself Eógan. He was swordborn not an agrestic or goblin orc. He was born a slave in the Rozar Kingdom in the western half of the Thunder Mountains." Mazz notes the surprised look on Caerth's face. "I forgot to send the letter to Aeron. I forgot about it, and I forgot about you. My mind isn't what it used to be. I am sorry."

Mazz seems gloomy for a moment and then sighs. A moment later he yawns and his neck creaks under the strain. He looks tired but he is soon smiling again. "I hope you will gain some insights about Aeron from his letter and my reply. I wish I could have found out more about Eógan but there is only so much I can learn from here. I couldn't find out anything about you mother, but I think Aeron might know her name or her origins."

He shrugs and a bone pops in his shoulder. It seems to ease his discomfort. "I don't know for sure. He was reluctant to talk more about it. It probably has something to do with his own heritage in the Wind Cities north of Thallin. He is Vindi. Did you know that. He has all the traits of those rugged people, although I sensed he didn't grow up wild on the Wind Plains but in one of the land's cities."

Caerth reads the letter. he immediately can tell the bulk of the three-page letter is in Aeron's handwriting, although there are notations on it in another language that he doesn't know. Mazz's reply is tacked on at the end and runs over onto the back page. He writes of Caerth's blood father and his growing up a warrior slave in Rozar. He was a gladiator like Quinn and he lived and died in the arena. He became famous in Rozar and even fought it the great pits of the Chara Cities, Quinn's homeland.

"Hmm, looking at you..." Mazz looks at Caerth through his monocle. "Your human bloodline. Anorian, I think not... not Vindi either like your adopted father. A western bloodline, yes, more likely. Not Charan... nor Taal, no, not definitely not from Deepwater. But, hmm, maybe Ervenik... or even Shaulite. Yes, one of those two or a blending of the two."

He sighs. "I'm sure you mother's people are out there somewhere. If she was of noble birth, and Aeron told me he believed she was, then it is more than likely she came from one of those two city-states, Eversink or Shaule. That is a long way to come to drop off a baby but maybe she knew Aeron and didn't trust anyone else." Mazz grins at Caerth. "Aeron was very well traveled in his youth."

"Lorien told us Aeron visited Silverleaf more than once, as well as another elven city called Harrowleaf," Aureus adds. "The two of them were good friends back then, but Lorien wouldn't tell us more." He nods to Phar. "He said it wasn't his secret to tell."

"Hmm, perhaps I've said too much," Mazz wonders out loud. He shakes his head. "No, your father wanted you to know about your orc father and even your third family... eventually. His Vindi clan, I think. But, Aeron never told me the name he went by in his homeland. 'Aeron' is not a Vindi name. It was hard for him to think about them."

"This is all fascinating, but I did promise Ivoron that I would purify your food stores and fill your well with more water," Aries says. "I would like to keep my promise."

"Oh, thank you, thank you, Ivoron can show you to the food cellar. And I never turn down free water," Mazz replies.

Ivoron leads the Soldier of Iron from the inn. The man is not wearing his armor. Outside, the sun bakes the ground parch as the temperature rises.

*OOC:* The temperature outside the inn will reach 38°C/102°F by midday.


----------



## Scotley

Phar nods at Mazz, "I have no doubt we'll need water on a day like this. Is it usually so hot here? Makes me miss the cool shade of my homeland." 

He shakes his head. _Talking of the weather like some old farmer,_ he thinks to himself. 

He continues. "I have enjoyed your hospitality and counsel good Mazz, but I think we must take leave of this place on the morrow and try to make some contacts who can help us." With a glance outside at the sun he adds, "Early in the morning I think." He glances to the others for agreement his elven eyes penetrating as if trying to read the thoughts behind their eyes.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> *(OOC: Assuming Maur follows along.)*
> 
> Maur stands in the doroway to the gnome earthen home. The house reminds him more of some hairfoot dwellings he saw in his youth in the northern lands near the city of Coldstone. The house is built to be half underground and it would be cozy if not for all the clutter. There are scrolls, books, and strange doodads scattered across every surface he can see.
> He notes the look on Maur's face and laughs. "Come inside, champion. Try not to knock anything over."
> 
> He pauses. "Look there, on the wall, see that axe? It was a gift to me from the Lord of the Iron Depths himself. Of course, that was over 250 years ago when I was just a whippersnapper like yourself. The Iron Depths fell 100 years later. So sad. Have you heard of that delve? Dwarves and gnomes living side by side. Go ahead, take it down. It's not bolted to the wall, and you can't hurt it. It's not a relic or even magical, just an old axe that has gone dull."




Maur considers the axe. On the one hand, it is a treasure wasting away here on the wall. On the other, his own continued survival is questionable and the axe might be lost if he takes it. Then again, he may meet some surface dwarves at the fort they are apparently going to. And the axe definitely needs some sharpening and proper care.
"Thank you, elder, I will take good care of it and I promise I will find it home at a good dwarven place. I am interested in hearing its tale, though.  When you have the time...it seems we will wait out this heat. If that's how it is at the surface, I need to prepare a spell to keep it out of my armor. I've heard about the delve, but I am not of the surface world, I don't know much."
He considers the axe for the moment, weighting it in his hand
"I came up to look for an artefact of the past. Two actually, but one is a personal quest, the other a mission from the church. In my research there was a mention that at a small town in Strandlands a dwarf may know the location of one of the items. Now I realize you're not a dwarf, but maybe the man who wrote the report didn't. Or maybe you just heard things over the years.

I'm looking for the Shield of the Resolute, lost relic of Moradin, lost well before our time. I'm also looking to complete vestments of divinity, I already have ephod of authority, lenses of revelation and cord of favor. I still need to locate Badge of glory and Phylactery of virtue. If you ever heard of such items."









*OOC:*


Mechanically, if you didn't prepare anything special he can roll arcana or religion or bardic lore with DC 30 to know exact location of one of the vestments. 15/20/25 give progressively more info, Maur already hit 27 once. The relic is a story item, that's on you


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar nods at Mazz, "I have no doubt we'll need water on a day like this. Is it usually so hot here? Makes me miss the cool shade of my homeland."
> 
> He shakes his head. _Talking of the weather like some old farmer,_ he thinks to himself.



Mazz looks at Phar and nods his head. "While it It can get warm in the eastern heath, today looks to be a hotter day than usual for late spring. Be glad we are not in the Month of Hela, young elf, or it would be scorching hot every day in the low shrublands. Not so much up here in the hills or higher up in the Dry Mountains but it can get unbearable. There is little rain here as most spring and summer storms sweep north of the Hazepoint into the northern lands before heading inland. When a storm does hit south of the peninsula, however, it can be powerful as it slams into the Eldermounts or across the Wasting Shores to the south."









*OOC:*


Harqual's *New Calendar* (sometimes called the _Ariagian Calendar_) has 12 months that correspond (somewhat) to the months of the Gregorian Calendar. The names of the months are taken from the Divine Children of the North Gods who were killed (or trapped) during the Divinity War: Anon (January), Zealot (February), Sialic (March), Thorn (April), Truce (May), Hansa (June), Hela (July), Seraph (August), Nesus (September), Euphoria (October), Tulle (November), and Jaeger (December).

*Anon* was the god of righteous battle. *Zealot* was the god of rage & the frenzy. *Sialic* was the god of revelry & song. *Thorn* was a forest god of rain & sunlight. *Truce* was the god of oaths & scholars. *Seraph* was the god of barbarians, elves, fire, & serpents. *Nesus* was the god of archery & the dying wish. *Euphoria* was the goddess of happiness & joy. *Tulle* was the god/goddess of fish, lakes, & rivers. *Jaeger* was the god of honor & sainthood.

While Hansa and Hela are still alive, they are considered to be trapped deities. Hansa is trapped deep in the Underearth while Hela is trapped in the waters of Sword Gulf (off of the western coast of Northern Harqual). *Hansa* is considered a CN demigod of combat, earthquakes, soldiers, & the earth. *Hela* is considered a CG demigoddess of healing, peace, & the Sword Gulf.

(I'll post more about the New Calendar on the Lands of Harqual thread sometime later.)









Neurotic said:


> Maur considers the axe. On the one hand, it is a treasure wasting away here on the wall. On the other, his own continued survival is questionable and the axe might be lost if he takes it. Then again, he may meet some surface dwarves at the fort they are apparently going to. And the axe definitely needs some sharpening and proper care.
> "Thank you, elder, I will take good care of it and I promise I will find it home at a good dwarven place. I am interested in hearing its tale, though.  When you have the time...it seems we will wait out this heat. If that's how it is at the surface, I need to prepare a spell to keep it out of my armor. I've heard about the delve, but I am not of the surface world, I don't know much."
> He considers the axe for the moment, weighting it in his hand



"Yes, we will wait until the sun goes down and then share that wine," Mazz replies to Maur.

Maur stows the axe away carefully and follows after Mazz and Ivoron into the inn. The heat of the sun is brutal and he is glad to be quickly back inside. The dwarven champion is tempted to close the door, but it would block the breeze wafting through the inn. When Ivoron leads Aries back towards the house, the Soldier of Iron nods to Maur. "I am finished with my prayers."



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> (Phar) continues. "I have enjoyed your hospitality and counsel good Mazz, but I think we must take leave of this place on the morrow and try to make some contacts who can help us." With a glance outside at the sun he adds, "Early in the morning I think." He glances to the others for agreement his elven eyes penetrating as if trying to read the thoughts behind their eyes.



"It has been good to have guests," Mazz notes. "When you are done at Fort Symas, I hope you will come back this way and tell us how your friend is doing." The old gnome muses for a few moments. "Hmm, I guess if you're going to see Summerwind, you will be heading west instead. There are no trails from the fort through the Roaringride into the Halfling Woods. Well, there are no trails I know of."

He rubs his chin thoughtfully. "You could come back this way and then travel the northern trail to the Forgeride Hearth and then to The Ghostgrass. Both of those inns were built much like the Hillwall, although they get less travelers than we do. Ranvan's inn is more of a tavern that caters to the halfling clan known as the Copperfellows and woodcutters of Rindwood Camp. A place to wet ones whistle. I'm not even sure The Ghostgrass is still operating."

"We might just fly over this Roaringride, as you call it," Aureus says to Mazz. Then, she looks towards Phar. "Can you cast a spell that will allow us to fly over a long distance?"

"Be careful not to fly over the deepest parts of the forest," Mazz warns. "There are more things in the Halfling Woods than halflings and a semi-friendly dragon. There is a massive manticore that lives in the southern part of the forest near the Green Mounts. Well... that's an old tale, but I've not heard that it has been killed or fled those woods. Be careful, regardless."

"Anything else?"

"Probably, monstrous vermin in those same mountains, as well as some insular hill & stone giants. There is a clan of vonakyndra living in the southwestern part of the forest, but they tend to be friendly. I wouldn't worry about them unless you mistakenly stumble through their sacred burial grounds. The forest is full of animals & birds, of course, so there could be monstrous versions of such creatures. Think owlbears and other such magical crossbreeds. But, I don't know for certain. It's been a long time since I visited that forest."

Mazz looks at Phar. "I'm sure you'll find it a pleasant place. It's less wild than the deepest parts of the Great Forest."

*OOC:* The Halfling Woods are considered to be temperate, for the most part. However, the southern part of the forest is warmer, especially around the Green mounts. It is, at most, subtropical, in the summer months. It rarely gets bitterly cold. More often, it gets a lot of rain from storms that sweep down from the north.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "I came up to look for an artefact of the past. Two actually, but one is a personal quest, the other a mission from the church. In my research there was a mention that at a small town in Strandlands a dwarf may know the location of one of the items. Now I realize you're not a dwarf, but maybe the man who wrote the report didn't. Or maybe you just heard things over the years.
> 
> I'm looking for the Shield of the Resolute, lost relic of Moradin, lost well before our time. I'm also looking to complete vestments of divinity, I already have ephod of authority, lenses of revelation and cord of favor. I still need to locate Badge of glory and Phylactery of virtue. If you ever heard of such items."



Mazz shakes his head. "Hmm, I've never heard of that shield... your lost relic. I don't think I'm this dwarf you're looking for either. But, I think I know who you're looking for and the city she lives in. Dwarven cities tend to be massive places, so your author is probably referring to one of the Strandlands smaller cities. There aren't large numbers of dwarves living in the land's smaller towns. Well, there are some in the mountain towns & villages surrounding Ironwatch Keep, but those are mainly miners. There are pockets of hill and sundered dwarves living in a few of of the larger towns but those communities are full of farmers and fishers."

Mazz rubs his chin again. "The author of this report your referring to could have been thinking Ironsoul. It is the seat of the senate and is considered to be the capital of the Strandlands. While it's not a city, it's quite large for a town. Around 500 dwarves live there, if I'm remembering correctly. It's one of the few places where they do a census every decade." He looks at Maur. "But I don't think your dwarf would be living there unless it is Yustaren Earthguard, the senator for the City of Blackwater. She lives half of the year in Blackwater and the other half in Ironsoul. But.. she's a sundered dwarf, not a hill or high dwarf, so I doubt she has this shield or knows where it hidden.

"Helt is the smallest _true_ city in the Strandlands, but there are only around fifty sundered dwarves living there. It is doubtful that the dwarf you're looking for is from there... or Belporte." He shakes his head again. "No, I'm fairly certain you need to travel to either Blackwater or Oxshore. Probably the former even though it a much larger city than Oxshore."

"Oxshore?" Aureus scratches her head. "I know I haven't been in these lands long, but I've never heard any of the locals refer to such a city."

"That doesn't surprise me. It is only nominally considered to be part of the Strandlands by those living on the mainland. It is located on a island far to the south beyond both Blackwater and the coastline known as the Graven Wastes. The island is called Belgrel. The city came into existence only 300 years ago after the senate had Strand Keep built on that island as a southern bastion to keep an eye on the denizens of Nesin Island. Some thought the city would break away from the Strandlands after The Transformation and ally with either Chaja or Selquin, but Thomas Stangassinger quickly reaffirmed the city's loyalty soon after that magical conjunction. He's Oxshore's senator. Yet, he *rarely* visits Ironsoul himself. He assigns a proxy elder to go vote for him in most cases."

Aureus pulls out her makeshift map and shows it to Mazz. "Where exactly?"

Mazz uses his spectacles to look at the map and shakes his head. "No. This is very poorly drawn." He has her lay the map on the table next to him and he takes a piece of bread and places it where the island is located far beyond the edge of Aureus's map. "The island is here." Then he places a bigger piece of bread next to it. "This would be Nesin Island, and, here, this where Chaja is after it was brought to Harqual during The Transformation. It is a city-state of birdfolk. They were skittish at first, but soon made allies of Yuln. Lord Harian Mal has signed a mutual protection alliance with them."

"Selquin. Where is that?" Aureus asks. "I've heard of it."

"Farther south along the coast," Mazz picks up a grape and holds it well off the table in his good hand. "About here, I think. It has been a long time since I've been there. More than 150 years, give or take. It is a vital trading port between the north and the Far South." Mazz moves the grape back onto the table and places it west of another grape, 'Chaja'. "This is where Yuln is located. It's not part of the Strandlands, but there is trade between the Yulnish and these lands. Yuln is a massive city of over 45,000 souls and its population is not just human. All manner of people live in that city and the lands it has sway over."

"That's a big city," Aureus notes.

"Indeed, but you do not need to go there," Mazz laughs. "I think the place Maur needs to go to find his mysterious dwarf is Blackwater. while it could be Oxshore, I'm sure the author who wrote that tale about this shield is referring to that city and its population of seacliff dwarves. Yes, there are sundered dwarves living there too, but the seablooded have stronger dwarven traditions." Mazz points to the spot where the city is located on the map. "It more north than you have here. Did a human create this map?"

"I don't know," Aureus sighs. "I bought it in Belporte while Phar and I were traveling to Carnell." She looks at Phar. "You were right, I shouldn't have bought it."

"The people of Belporte tend to think of themselves as being more important than anyone else in the Strandlands. They can be a bit arrogant, especially the city's human nobility," Mazz rolls his eyes. "Look how big the cartographer has made Belporte on this map. Only the citizens of Sandbreak are more full of their own hot air."

Mazz looks at Maur. "I'm certain the dwarf you are looking for is Belleva Stormeye. She is a cleric of Lyesthel and is one of the elders of her people. If Senator Yustaren ever steps down or dies suddenly, the dwarves of Blackwater will push for her to take Yustaren's place. She is respected by many in Blackwater, especially the city's fishers and sailors. If any dwarf in the Strandlands knows where this shield is located, it is her."

"So, its a city of sea dwarves?" Aureus asks.

"No, roughly half of the city's population is human, but dwarves make up a significant part of the rest of its citizens." Mazz looks towards the ceiling and tries to remember. "There are just over a thousand dwarves living in Blackwater, I think. It's been a while since I've been there. Most of the city's dwarves are considered 'sundered', but the rest are the seablooded. There are a large number of elves in that city too, urbanites and islanders -- _well_ over a thousand of them for certain. There are halflings, kitts & rakastas, and half-elves & half-orcs. It's not as cosmopolitan as Yuln, of course. I don't think there are any dragonborn living in Blackwater." Mazz chuckles. "But I wouldn't be surprised if there are some hadozee working on its docks."









*OOC:*


*Lyesthel* is homebrewed dwarf god who is the patron of the Seacliff Dwarves of Kulan. He is a god of fishing, sailing ships, and ocean voyages. There is another homebrewed dwarf deity that Maur would have heard of too: *Naldielle* is a goddess of female dwarves, radical thinking, and chasing dreams. 









			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Mechanically, if you didn't prepare anything special he can roll arcana or religion or bardic lore with DC 30 to know exact location of one of the vestments. 15/20/25 give progressively more info, Maur already hit 27 once. The relic is a story item, that's on you



*OOC:* Knowledge (arcana) isn't one of his specialties and the religion check was very low (less than 10). His Knowledge (local) check was very good, however, which is how he knew of Belleva Stormeye.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> The old gnome claps his hands and waves the letter to Maur. "I knew it was here somewhere."
> 
> He an Ivoron work to disconnect him from the mechanical system and he is soon back in his chair. They take off the artificial leg but opts to keep the hand on. Ivoron wheels him out of the house and the two of them don't wait for Maur to decide if he's going to take Mazz's gift. The duo reenter the inn and Mazz rolls himself towards Caerth.
> 
> "Here they are," the old gnome hands the book and a letter to the half-orc druid. "Those are for Summerwind. This," he holds up another letter. "Is for you to read. your father wrote it to me years ago about how he found you and also asking me to look into your bloodline. It took many years, but I did discover your orc father's name. He called himself Eógan. He was swordborn not an agrestic or goblin orc. He was born a slave in the Rozar Kingdom in the western half of the Thunder Mountains." Mazz notes the surprised look on Caerth's face. "I forgot to send the letter to Aeron. I forgot about it, and I forgot about you. My mind isn't what it used to be. I am sorry."
> 
> Mazz seems gloomy for a moment and then sighs. A moment later he yawns and his neck creaks under the strain. He looks tired but he is soon smiling again. "I hope you will gain some insights about Aeron from his letter and my reply. I wish I could have found out more about Eógan but there is only so much I can learn from here. I couldn't find out anything about you mother, but I think Aeron might know her name or her origins."
> 
> He shrugs and a bone pops in his shoulder. It seems to ease his discomfort. "I don't know for sure. He was reluctant to talk more about it. It probably has something to do with his own heritage in the Wind Cities north of Thallin. He is Vindi. Did you know that. He has all the traits of those rugged people, although I sensed he didn't grow up wild on the Wind Plains but in one of the land's cities."
> 
> Caerth reads the letter. he immediately can tell the bulk of the three-page letter is in Aeron's handwriting, although there are notations on it in another language that he doesn't know. Mazz's reply is tacked on at the end and runs over onto the back page. He writes of Caerth's blood father and his growing up a warrior slave in Rozar. He was a gladiator like Quinn and he lived and died in the arena. He became famous in Rozar and even fought it the great pits of the Chara Cities, Quinn's homeland.
> 
> "Hmm, looking at you..." Mazz looks at Caerth through his monocle. "Your human bloodline. Anorian, I think not... not Vindi either like your adopted father. A western bloodline, yes, more likely. Not Charan... nor Taal, no, not definitely not from Deepwater. But, hmm, maybe Ervenik... or even Shaulite. Yes, one of those two or a blending of the two."
> 
> He sighs. "I'm sure you mother's people are out there somewhere. If she was of noble birth, and Aeron told me he believed she was, then it is more than likely she came from one of those two city-states, Eversink or Shaule. That is a long way to come to drop off a baby but maybe she knew Aeron and didn't trust anyone else." Mazz grins at Caerth. "Aeron was very well traveled in his youth."
> 
> "Lorien told us Aeron visited Silverleaf more than once, as well as another elven city called Harrowleaf," Aureus adds. "The two of them were good friends back then, but Lorien wouldn't tell us more." He nods to Phar. "He said it wasn't his secret to tell."
> 
> "Hmm, perhaps I've said too much," Mazz wonders out loud. He shakes his head. "No, your father wanted you to know about your orc father and even your third family... eventually. His Vindi clan, I think. But, Aeron never told me the name he went by in his homeland. 'Aeron' is not a Vindi name. It was hard for him to think about them."
> 
> "This is all fascinating, but I did promise Ivoron that I would purify your food stores and fill your well with more water," Aries says. "I would like to keep my promise."
> 
> "Oh, thank you, thank you, Ivoron can show you to the food cellar. And I never turn down free water," Mazz replies.
> 
> Ivoron leads the Soldier of Iron from the inn. The man is not wearing his armor. Outside, the sun bakes the ground parch as the temperature rises.



So many emotions wash through Caerth. Anger at Aeron and, unreasonably, Mazz for not telling him about his orcish father and the letter. Shame for never looking further, himself. Joy at discovering his father's name. A burning anger for even more secrets and mysteries from his former mentor. Hatred, fueled by the dagger _Kang _and his orcish nature. And confusion, not just about all the information he just received, but at all those feelings mashed into one.

An old coping strategy rears his head, and with a roar Caerth pushes over the nearest table, his face contorted with rage. For a second he stands, intimidatingly large and with darkness in his whole being, before pulling himself away, with effort, before he hurts someone.

Then, still angry, the half-orc rushes out the door.

He doesn't even notice the heat. Doesn't even acknowledge his owl companion Screech, who flies towards him before noticing the druid's foul mood and instead flies off towards the roof of the tavern.

Only after walking for a while does Caerth calm down somewhat. He discovers the letter still in his hand, although he does not read it again. Not yet.

Away from his companions, he kicks a pebble hard, and it skits across the ground. The lack of effect frustrates him even more, and he roars loudly, voicing his pain. Only then does he feel the wetness of tears running down his cheeks, and Caerth finally allows it to overtake him.

Crying and sobbing, he drops to his knees. All those people and their power over him; the lies about his parents, the mysteries surrounding everything in his life, but also the bond he now feels to his allies. How do people live this way?

*"Eógan,"* he whispers his orcish father's name, then more loudly repeats it, once, twice, thrice.

Speaking it out loud helps focus his thoughts. He knows his father's name now, perhaps even his approximate location. 

Caerth looks around for a natural pool of water, impulsively deciding to find Eógan through his druidic magic. It may not work; all he has is a name and some details, but perhaps with a bit of blood from his son...

Preparing the pool hastily, the druid repeats the process he did yesterday, but this time carefully using the magical dagger to draw a drop of blood from the back of his hand. Accidentally --or perhaps Kang drove the blade more than Caerth would like to admit-- the cut is bigger than intended, and several drops of blood fall into the pool.

And Caerth Heart-of-Oak, son of Eógan, watches...


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth looks around for a natural pool of water, impulsively deciding to find Eógan through his druidic magic. It may not work; all he has is a name and some details, but perhaps with a bit of blood from his son...
> 
> Preparing the pool hastily, the druid repeats the process he did yesterday, but this time carefully using the magical dagger to draw a drop of blood from the back of his hand. Accidentally --or perhaps Kang drove the blade more than Caerth would like to admit-- the cut is bigger than intended, and several drops of blood fall into the pool.
> 
> And Caerth Heart-of-Oak, son of Eógan, watches...



The pool of water swirls and Caerth thinks for a moment he sees something, but then all there is in the pool is what looks like blowing sand. A moment later, the spell fails and the pool of water grows dark. The water trickles out of the hastily created pool.

Kang senses Caerth's frustration and the half-orc druid can feel the sentient dagger urging him to kill... anything... anyone.


----------



## Knightfall

*Meanwhile...*
Ivoron leads Aries into Mazz's house and to a back room that is nearly as cluttered as the rest of the strange dwelling. Aries notes a trapdoor in the floor and Ivoron nods to him. The doorman opens the trapdoor, which leads down into a small, tight cellar. Aries can smell that the cellar is dry but stale. The stored foodstuffs haven't rotted away but there is no doubt that the food is no longer fresh. The cellar is cool, which has helped.

Aries settles himself and casts his prepared spell that will purify the stored food and any drinkable liquid as well. He should be able to purify the bulk of the goods stored here. He concentrates on one corner of the cellar where the bulk of the crates and barrels are stacked together. His prayer is a simple one and soon the smell in the cellar is refreshed.

"That will have to do," Aries says to Ivoron. "All of this has been purified, but I could not get those crates over there within the range of my magic. I could try to purify more tomorrow."

"Those crates are full of old clothes and childhood keepsakes." Ivoron chuckles. "Items that Mazz has set aside that he doesn't want mixed in with everything else upstairs. I thank you for what you have done."

"I still need to fill your-"

Then they hear Caerth's roar.

Without thinking, Aries rushes up the ladder from the cellar and weaves through Mazz's cluttered home. He comes out into the blazing heat and shields the sun from his eyes. He doesn't see anyone attacking but he clearly sees Caerth storming off from the inn. Aureus is standing at the door to the inn. She watches her friend leave to find some solace with a shake of her head. Her face is somber, but she doesn't look worried.

Aureus sees Aries and her somber look becomes a glare. She gives the man a dirty look and then goes back into the inn. _I can't really blame her_, he thinks.

"What has happened?" Ivoron is soon standing right next to Aries.

The ex-cultist didn't even hear the man approach. Aries glances towards the doorman with a newfound respect. "I will go talk to Caerth and see if he's willing to talk about it. He seems, troubled."

"It probably has something to do with one of the letters Mazz gave him. It was a personal matter between Mazz and Caerth's mentor." Ivoron heads back into the inn.

Aries knows he should probably leave Caerth alone, but he stalks after the half-orc druid, regardless. He finds Caerth bent over a pool of water, and he can tell that the druid is trying to cast scry on... someone. He stays back so as not to distract Caerth. He watches and waits.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur reacts to the roar by grabbing his hammer, but seeing the orc storming off begins to settle back down before seeing Aries following.
"Angus, it might be smart to watch that man, Caerth has Kang and we don't want one-on-one situation where one can go missing. I'm too slow, too loud, and frankly too hot to just follow blindly."


----------



## Neurotic

After things settled and the sun went down, Maur went into his room and returned in full priestly regalia and ritual paraphernalia. He went out looking for that perfect spot, looking at the mountain, having solid stone under his feet, and being in the darkness finding a suitable underhang in the deeper shadow.

He set up a small anvil, made a fire in preparation for making small simulacra of a forge, and prayed as he waited out the fire until only shimmering embers remained. When finally everything was ready, in the deepest darkness of the night he took out a small silver hammer and struck the anvil seven times nameing one of the greater gods of the dwarves with each strike in a deep, resonant chant.

"Oh, members of Mordinsamman, hear me, your faithful champion, ordained in the Underearth, hammered in battle, tempered in the wisdom of the High Clans, and now being emblazoned with the fires of your glory, hear me. 
_Forgefather Moradin_ who created us, hear me,
_Mya_ who kept the clans together as one, advise me,
_Berronar_, The Great Mother, bless this endeavor,
_Dumathoin_, Keeper of Secrets under the mountain, uncover the secrets for me
_Clangeddin_, Battle Lord, help in defeat of the worlds enemies,
_Loremaster Brightmantle_, help me discover the answers to the questions,
_Haela Brighaxe, _Luckmaiden, lend me your luck to end this battle.

I humbly seek advise on the questions I will ask in order. Hear me, wise ones, hear me."

After waiting for a sign of a successful commune, he asks in order:
1. Is Ta’kira’kerymor on Gurnard's Head?
2. Is tracking Eike as soon as possible better for Strandlands than going elsewhere?
3. Is Eike now a demonic entity?
4. Is talking with Summerwind easier than getting to other dragons?
5. Do Star arms cause calamities when they are together alone without evil or power-hungry wielders?
6. Are there forces other than us that are aware of demon Vok's predation on the mortal world?
7. Is there a way for us to save those souls taken by Druagaa?
8. Is lady Pandour still in danger from the blackmailer or the wererats?
9. Is the next step of my quest found at Blackwater?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I missed the missed the question about overland flight earlier. Sorry. Been very distracted by work of late. If we can can assume this was inserted above I'd appreciate it. 

Phar nods in recognition of the spell of long distance fight Aureus mentioned. "I am familiar with the spell known as 'Overland Flight' and I believe I could cast it if I had access to it. Unfortunately, for now my knowledge is limited to a spell that only allows about 10 minutes of flight. Perhaps when I make contact with the local Magician's guild there will be someone there willing to trade for it."

To Mazz he says, "I look forward to seeing this wood. I sounds a place I will indeed enjoy. I have been long away from the forests."


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> OOC: I missed the missed the question about overland flight earlier. Sorry. Been very distracted by work of late. If we can can assume this was inserted above I'd appreciate it.



OOC: No worries. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Phar nods in recognition of the spell of long distance fight Aureus mentioned. "I am familiar with the spell known as 'Overland Flight' and I believe I could cast it if I had access to it. Unfortunately, for now my knowledge is limited to a spell that only allows about 10 minutes of flight. Perhaps when I make contact with the local Magician's guild there will be someone there willing to trade for it."



"Well, I guess that means we're riding," Aureus replies. "If we can gather the horses."

"I will help you," Ivoron offers. "But not in this heat. The horses will do better out there than we will. At sunset, we will find them."



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> To Mazz he says, "I look forward to seeing this wood. I sounds a place I will indeed enjoy. I have been long away from the forests."



"It is a beautiful forest," Mazz replies.

Then, he rubs his chin thoughtfully. "As for that spell, I doubt it is one that Elaffaeh uses," Mazz notes regarding the arcanist of Fort Symas. "She's a warmage after all."

He shrugs. "There is a decent library in Helt, although it's more for the people than for wizards. Still, maybe. Blackwater has a library dedicated to wizardly magicks but it's not as good as the guild library in Sandbreak." Mazz peers at Phar through his monocle. "If you visit the fort, ask Elaffaeh. She will know."



Neurotic said:


> Maur reacts to the roar by grabbing his hammer, but seeing the orc storming off begins to settle back down before seeing Aries following.
> "Angus, it might be smart to watch that man, Caerth has Kang and we don't want one-on-one situation where one can go missing. I'm too slow, too loud, and frankly too hot to just follow blindly."



Angus nods from the doorway. "Aye, I'll watch out for him."

The centaur ranger first follows behind Aries, and then he watches both the soldier and Caerth from under a large, lone azure oak that provides him with some needed shade. Caerth's spell seems to fail and the half-orc druid is soon cursing at the pool of water in front of him. Aries notes Angus out of the corner of his eye and nods to the centaur. He looks at Caerth and then shades the sun from his eyes as he looks into the sky. There is not a single cloud and the air is still and hot. The horizon shimmers and the Soldier of Iron makes his way to the shade of the oak tree.

He takes out his waterskin and drinks down a huge gulp. "Better to stick to the shade today. It's way too hot to travel in metal armor."


*Much Later:*
The day is long and hot. The temperatures grow to sweltering and soon even insects are taking shelter in the inn from the heat. Far beyond the sweltering hills and the heath, you can hear the sound of thunder over the sea. A storm rolls northward away from you towards Carnell and the Hazepoint. The storm doesn't even provide a cool breeze.

Mazz retires to his house, which is kept cool by its design. His potbellied pig goes with him. Both sleep most of the afternoon away.

Aries fills the inn's well to full, and he and Ivoron fill as many bottles and other containers with water. The doorman goes into the refreshed stores of food and prepares a good meal during the evening. The fare is mainly bread, good cheese, and some salted meat. There are a handful of good 'desert greens' to go along with the meal.



Neurotic said:


> After things settled and the sun went down, Maur went into his room and returned in full priestly regalia and ritual paraphernalia. He went out looking for that perfect spot, looking at the mountain, having solid stone under his feet, and being in the darkness finding a suitable underhang in the deeper shadow.



When sunset comes, it is a huge blessing. The temperature drops slowly, however, and Maur waits until the sun has gone down completely before heading out of the inn.

Aries isn't sure if Maur will let him watch the dwarf champion perform his ritual, so he doesn't follow after Maur unless the dwarf motions for him to come along.

Aureus is curious to find out more about the dwarf's faith, so she follows along with Maur if he lets her come, sit quietly, and watch. "I don't think these Mordinsamman exist on my world. The Bitran of Maran -- that's what the dwarves and gnomes call themselves -- worship a god called Maldar... or sometimes Wotan."

*OOC:* Maldar is a homebrewed Lesser Deity based on the Mystaran Immortal known as Kagyar. Wotan is what Odin is called in Kulan's post-Ragnarök cosmology.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He set up a small anvil, made a fire in preparation for making small simulacra of a forge, and prayed as he waited out the fire until only shimmering embers remained. When finally everything was ready, in the deepest darkness of the night he took out a small silver hammer and struck the anvil seven times naming one of the greater gods of the dwarves with each strike in a deep, resonant chant.
> 
> "Oh, members of Mordinsamman, hear me, your faithful champion, ordained in the Underearth, hammered in battle, tempered in the wisdom of the High Clans, and now being emblazoned with the fires of your glory, hear me.
> _Forgefather Moradin_ who created us, hear me,
> _Mya_ who kept the clans together as one, advise me,
> _Berronar_, The Great Mother, bless this endeavor,
> _Dumathoin_, Keeper of Secrets under the mountain, uncover the secrets for me
> _Clangeddin_, Battle Lord, help in defeat of the worlds enemies,
> _Loremaster Brightmantle_, help me discover the answers to the questions,
> _Haela Brightaxe, _Luckmaiden, lend me your luck to end this battle.
> 
> I humbly seek advise on the questions I will ask in order. Hear me, wise ones, hear me."



*"Ask, Son of the Sonnthord, and we shall answer,"* The Voice that resounds in the air seems to come from high above on the mountain. Maur knows that it is Dugmaren who is speaking for the Mordinsamman.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> After waiting for a sign of a successful commune, he asks in order:
> 1. Is Ta’kira’kerymor on Gurnard's Head?



*Yes.*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> 2. Is tracking Eike as soon as possible better for Strandlands than going elsewhere?



*The Luckmaiden blows you a kiss.*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> 3. Is Eike now a demonic entity?



*Yes.*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> 4. Is talking with Summerwind easier than getting to other dragons?



*Yes.*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> 5. Do Star arms cause calamities when they are together alone without evil or power-hungry wielders?



*Hard to see, but improbable.*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> 6. Are there forces other than us that are aware of demon Vok's predation on the mortal world?



*Yes.*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> 7. Is there a way for us to save those souls taken by Druagaa?



*Bring the Dawnstar to Inanna.*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> 8. Is lady Pandour still in danger from the blackmailer or the wererats?



*Yes.*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> 9. Is the next step of my quest found at Blackwater?



*Yes.*


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> When sunset comes, it is a huge blessing. The temperature drops slowly, however, and Maur waits until the sun has gone down completely before heading out of the inn.
> 
> Aries isn't sure if Maur will let him watch the dwarf champion perform his ritual, so he doesn't follow after Maur unless the dwarf motions for him to come along.
> 
> Aureus is curious to find out more about the dwarf's faith, so she follows along with Maur if he lets her come, sit quietly, and watch. "I don't think these Mordinsamman exist on my world. The Bitran of Maran -- that's what the dwarves and gnomes call themselves -- worship a god called Maldar... or sometimes Wotan."



"Oh, they exist Aureus, they exist. The gods have many faces and many names. But the dwarves were created by Moradin The Allfather. And I can make a guess this Wotan...he is a mighty father figure, lord of his pantheon (or at least part of the ruling council), Good in disposition, stern, but just."
He looks at the bard..."How did I do for a guess? There may be differences, but basics are the same."









*OOC:*


The Voice resounds ... the description itself says that it's audible to all, so let's go with that (in dwarven since Maur probably learned the ritual in dwarven and wouldn't bother translating it.









Knightfall said:


> *"Ask, Son of the Sonnthord, and we shall answer,"* The Voice that resounds in the air seems to come from high above on the mountain. Maur knows that it is Dugmaren who is speaking for the Mordinsamman.
> 
> *Yes.*
> *The Luckmaiden blows you a kiss.*
> *Yes.*
> *Yes.
> Hard to see, but improbable.
> Yes.*
> *Bring the Dawnstar to Inanna.
> Yes.
> Yes.*



After the ritual, Maurs spends a minute writing down the answers and then finishes the ritual by properly dowsing "the forge". He used several drops of his own blood in recognition of Haela Brighaxe direct reference. Making sure everything is clean and ready for use later, he got up wearily.

He looks at his audience in the darkness.








*OOC:*


If most of the group ISN'T here, he will wait until the morning.






"Well, this was interesting. Aries, I leave the paper with you, written exactly as they spoke in dwarven. You can probably get someone to translate it for you, but I give you my word what I'm about to say is the truth."

He looks at the notes
"The questions about Star Arms - the last child is on the island and Star Arms themselves are NOT the cause of the calamities. It is their wielders, evil, and power-hungry that cause calamities. Of course, the weapons themselves don't block that so they are not blameless in that regard. But no reason to hunt US down for having them."

"The question regarding Eike yielded worrying results. He is now a demonic thing like Xander was. And we need to hurry. When Battle-sister blows you a kiss, you need to be ready to live or die in the battle and have luck doing the former. If we let Eike call upon more power, we may not have enough power to bring him down."

"Others know of Vok and his schemes, and Summerwind may be more easily available than other dragons. Also, there is a way to save those taken by bringing Dawnstar to Inana. I'm familiar with Inana, but what is Dawnstar?" he combs his fingers through his beard
"Finally, and I know this will be alarming, Aureus, Lady Pendour is still under threat. Aries, assuming you're willing to travel there to escort the townspeople and Aureus back, you could look for ways to ensure your orders access to the island and to help the town with their troubles."

He hmhms and harrumphs a couple of times thinking something over.
"My last question was a bit selfish. I am here at the surface because I have a mission to locate a lost relic of my people. It seems my next step would be to go to Blackwater But I will see this through with you. There are important relics lost, yes, but losing the world is worse. All I ask is that if I fall in the battle, you get the word to my superiors that the location of The Shield of the Resolute may be discovered in Blackwater. I will do that myself if we get somewhere civilized first. But I think looking for Eike should be our first priority - sorry, Caerth. I know family is important to you. And Phar, you put off joining the guild until now, they may understand a couple of weeks more."


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> The pool of water swirls and Caerth thinks for a moment he sees something, but then all there is in the pool is what looks like blowing sand. A moment later, the spell fails and the pool of water grows dark. The water trickles out of the hastily created pool.
> 
> Kang senses Caerth's frustration and the half-orc druid can feel the sentient dagger urging him to kill... anything... anyone.



Once more the half-orc growls in powerless frustration as he watches the water cloud up and trickle away.

His father is dead, he now realizes the letter said. Of course the spell cannot find Eógan if he's dead, even if all the components, symbols and gestures were pure.

Caerth is still alone.

So tempted is he to give into Kang's urge to kill... To be the predator, to catch a prey and take its life away, to skin it and eat it in a feast of blood and savagery...

But no, that is not who he wants to be. He may not trust his former mentor now, but the lesson about living on nature's terms is well-learned; one does not kill unless necessary.

Quietly he wraps Kang in cloth again, then tucks the blade into his belt. He sits there in the heat, tears mixing with sweat on his face, silently gazing at the horizon without seeing.

He doesn't know how long he has sat there when the druid realizes a storm forms at the horizon, not bringing any relief to where he is but signifying a change in the weather soon.

Slowly Caerth gets up and starts moving back to the tavern.









*OOC:*


I rolled a Will save to determine if Caerth would give into Kang's desire: 
will save: 1D20+10 = [13]+10 = 23

So no, he resists that temptation. 








Neurotic said:


> After the ritual, Maurs spends a minute writing down the answers and then finishes the ritual by properly dowsing "the forge". He used several drops of his own blood in recognition of Haela Brighaxe direct reference. Making sure everything is clean and ready for use later, he got up wearily.
> 
> He looks at his audience in the darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*If most of the group ISN'T here, he will wait until the morning.
> 
> 
> "Well, this was interesting. Aries, I leave the paper with you, written exactly as they spoke in dwarven. You can probably get someone to translate it for you, but I give you my word what I'm about to say is the truth."
> 
> He looks at the notes
> "The questions about Star Arms - the last child is on the island and Star Arms themselves are NOT the cause of the calamities. It is their wielders, evil, and power-hungry that cause calamities. Of course, the weapons themselves don't block that so they are not blameless in that regard. But no reason to hunt US down for having them."
> 
> "The question regarding Eike yielded worrying results. He is now a demonic thing like Xander was. And we need to hurry. When Battle-sister blows you a kiss, you need to be ready to live or die in the battle and have luck doing the former. If we let Eike call upon more power, we may not have enough power to bring him down."
> 
> "Others know of Vok and his schemes, and Summerwind may be more easily available than other dragons. Also, there is a way to save those taken by bringing Dawnstar to Inana. I'm familiar with Inana, but what is Dawnstar?" he combs his fingers through his beard
> "Finally, and I know this will be alarming, Aureus, Lady Pendour is still under threat. Aries, assuming you're willing to travel there to escort the townspeople and Aureus back, you could look for ways to ensure your orders access to the island and to help the town with their troubles."
> 
> He hmhms and harrumphs a couple of times thinking something over.
> "My last question was a bit selfish. I am here at the surface because I have a mission to locate a lost relic of my people. It seems my next step would be to go to Blackwater But I will see this through with you. There are important relics lost, yes, but losing the world is worse. All I ask is that if I fall in the battle, you get the word to my superiors that the location of The Shield of the Resolute may be discovered in Blackwater. I will do that myself if we get somewhere civilized first. But I think looking for Eike should be our first priority - sorry, Caerth. I know family is important to you. And Phar, you put off joining the guild until now, they may understand a couple of weeks more."



Just in time to hear Maur report back on his communion with his dwarven gods, Caerth only nods to his allies in greeting, embarrassed. He does not apologize or explain himself, hoping that his friends will understand.

*"I don't know your gods' symbolism,"* the half-orc druid says, not reacting to the dwarf's reference to finding family important, *"But are you sure they meant Eike is more important than other business? A goddess blowing you a kiss seems like a big deal to me, but what's that got to do with anything?"*

Caerth is genuinely curious, but also hesitant to deviate from the plan of consulting the dragon first.


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> Just in time to hear Maur report back on his communion with his dwarven gods, Caerth only nods to his allies in greeting, embarrassed. He does not apologize or explain himself, hoping that his friends will understand.
> 
> *"I don't know your gods' symbolism,"* the half-orc druid says, not reacting to the dwarf's reference to finding family important, *"But are you sure they meant Eike is more important than other business? A goddess blowing you a kiss seems like a big deal to me, but what's that got to do with anything?"*
> 
> Caerth is genuinely curious, but also hesitant to deviate from the plan of consulting the dragon first.



Maur nods at Caerth
"Luckmaiden, Lady of the Fray or Battle-sister is the goddess of battle and specifically, luck in battle. Getting her blessing almost certainly means we face tough battle as is. The question was is it advantageous for Strandlands not to let Eike settle into the power. I'm just telling you the answers, my reading of that is that we need to stop him now. Think on what we already know. He started here for something, there are talks about ancient temple and Eike is now demonic. Temples are usually built around places of some importance and anything that is important to a demon cannot be good for the land. And letting Eike draw more power - if we assume this is what is planned - can make the fight tougher than it already will be.

I'm open to different reading of the event. The dragons are about and will not make themselves any harder to find now or in couple of weeks or months."


----------



## JustinCase

*"Every day the demonic influence increases,"* Caerth agrees. *"But not only Eike. The blessing of a goddess of battle means nothing if we only win the first strike but lose the war on Vok."*

Having said his piece, the half-orc chooses to remain silent and await a consensus.

And despite his frustrations and anger before, he catches himself smiling a bit at these people he now calls 'friends'. Not so alone, really.


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> *"Every day the demonic influence increases,"* Caerth agrees. *"But not only Eike. The blessing of a goddess of battle means nothing if we only win the first strike but lose the war on Vok."*
> 
> Having said his piece, the half-orc chooses to remain silent and await a consensus.
> 
> And despite his frustrations and anger before, he catches himself smiling a bit at these people he now calls 'friends'. Not so alone, really.



"But we may also lose the war if we leave the cultist festering here. We don't know. What we DO know is that others are aware of the threat and we're already in the vicinity and have power to do something about it. And also follow Aureus part-way toward Lady Pendour."









*OOC:*


 I'll stop responding here so that others can chime in. Maur is always for the battle, but in this case I (neurotic) think this is a good way to go since except equipment upgrade there is nothing totally crucial that is also time critical.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Once more the half-orc growls in powerless frustration as he watches the water cloud up and trickle away.
> 
> His father is dead, he now realizes the letter said. Of course the spell cannot find Eógan if he's dead, even if all the components, symbols and gestures were pure.
> 
> Caerth is still alone.
> 
> So tempted is he to give into Kang's urge to kill... To be the predator, to catch a prey and take its life away, to skin it and eat it in a feast of blood and savagery...
> 
> But no, that is not who he wants to be. He may not trust his former mentor now, but the lesson about living on nature's terms is well-learned; one does not kill unless necessary.
> 
> Quietly he wraps Kang in cloth again, then tucks the blade into his belt. He sits there in the heat, tears mixing with sweat on his face, silently gazing at the horizon without seeing.
> 
> He doesn't know how long he has sat there when the druid realizes a storm forms at the horizon, not bringing any relief to where he is but signifying a change in the weather soon.
> 
> Slowly Caerth gets up and starts moving back to the tavern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I rolled a Will save to determine if Caerth would give into Kang's desire:
> will save: 1D20+10 = [13]+10 = 23
> 
> So no, he resists that temptation.



While Angus waits until Caerth is ready to return to Hillwall (and walks back with him), Aries goes ahead of time to watch Maur's ritual. The Soldier of Iron finds not only Aureus but also the others gathered to watch Maur commune with the dwarven gods.




Neurotic said:


> "Oh, they exist Aureus, they exist. The gods have many faces and many names. But the dwarves were created by Moradin The Allfather. And I can make a guess this Wotan...he is a mighty father figure, lord of his pantheon (or at least part of the ruling council), Good in disposition, stern, but just."
> He looks at the bard..."How did I do for a guess? There may be differences, but basics are the same."



"Wotan is a chaotic god," Aureus replies. "His followers are known to be cunning and have a strong affinity for the sky and storms. That is all I can tell you. My people don't worship Wotan."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The Voice resounds ... the description itself says that it's audible to all, so let's go with that (in dwarven since Maur probably learned the ritual in dwarven and wouldn't bother translating it.



*OOC:* Okay. 



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> After the ritual, Maurs spends a minute writing down the answers and then finishes the ritual by properly dowsing "the forge". He used several drops of his own blood in recognition of Haela Brighaxe direct reference. Making sure everything is clean and ready for use later, he got up wearily.
> 
> He looks at his audience in the darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> If most of the group ISN'T here, he will wait until the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, this was interesting. Aries, I leave the paper with you, written exactly as they spoke in dwarven. You can probably get someone to translate it for you, but I give you my word what I'm about to say is the truth."



Aries waits to be handed the paper until after Maur tells the group what the dwarven gods have revealed to him.

Maur finds that all but Angus and Caerth had gathered to listen while he performed the ritual. Only Quinn knew what was said to Maur. The other were quizzical but the gladiator-knight's face was lost in thought about the answers given to Maur.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Just in time to hear Maur report back on his communion with his dwarven gods, Caerth only nods to his allies in greeting, embarrassed. He does not apologize or explain himself, hoping that his friends will understand.



The two heroes arrive several minutes after the ritual is over, drawn by the sound of the booming voice coming from the mountain. Since the voice had been responding in Dwarven, neither understood the answers being given. Of course, they were not present for the questions either.

Angus and Caerth find that the others have gathered to watch the dwarf champion perform the commune. Neither Ivoron or Mazz are present, as the doorman is busy with his duties and the old gnome is still resting.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He looks at the notes
> "The questions about Star Arms - the last child is on the island and Star Arms themselves are NOT the cause of the calamities. It is their wielders, evil, and power-hungry that cause calamities. Of course, the weapons themselves don't block that so they are not blameless in that regard. But no reason to hunt US down for having them."



Aries listens silently. Passively as Maur speaks about the Star Arms. Whether or not he believes Maur is hard to judge through casual observation.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "The question regarding Eike yielded worrying results. He is now a demonic thing like Xander was. And we need to hurry. When Battle-sister blows you a kiss, you need to be ready to live or die in the battle and have luck doing the former. If we let Eike call upon more power, we may not have enough power to bring him down."



Aureus looks towards the mountain and lets out a sigh. "I guess we need to deal with him first." She pauses. "We should still send a message to the fort to let them know of the threat."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Others know of Vok and his schemes, and Summerwind may be more easily available than other dragons. Also, there is a way to save those taken by bringing Dawnstar to Inanna. I'm familiar with Inanna, but what is Dawnstar?"



*"I've never head of that name,"* Quinn replies.

"I have," Aureus says. "It is a weapon of legend."

"It is a relic," Aries adds. "Created by some obscure sun deity from another plane of existence. There are actually four Dawnstars. Well, four in this reality. That god exists beyond the Infinity. I believe that the Interloper God known as Boccob came from the same place."

"If the legend from my world is true, then there are only three left." Aureus waits until she is sure she has everyone's attention. "It is an obscure legend but religious study is very important to my people, so such tales were taught to me a young age. The Dawnstar of my world was a powerful morningstar that was considered to be a holy relic of the god once known as Father Sun. He was sometimes called Solarios but more often was known as Phavenar. I don't believe he was some alien god from another world. He was thought to have once been a powerful mortal being who rose to godhood alongside the other gods of Maran during ancient times."

She looks at Maur. "Phavenar was killed more than 2,000 years ago by a demon lord. I don't remember the demon's name but such creatures are now a plague on my world. The demon wasn't satisfied with just killing Phavenar. It wanted to reduce the sun god's followers to ash and destroy anything holy associated with Phavenar. It destroyed temples, killed every paladin who worshipped Father Sun, and destroyed several holy relics including the Dawnstar."

She glances at Aries for a moment before turning back the dwarf champion. "There were rumors of other Dawnstars that were thought to exist on other worlds, but since life was filled with the constant threat of evil warlords finding our mountain home, our elders were more worried about keeping isolated and protected. Being brought to Kulan was seen as a blessing by Vaflar."

"Here on Harqual, a Dawnstar was once kept in the Temple of Apollo in Ambra," Aries adds. "However, that was a long time ago. The rumor I've heard is that the temple was looted by pirates around two hundred years ago and that the relic was stolen and taken to the pirate stronghold of Thunderport on Blackhound Island." He muses for a moment. "While I know there are supposed to be others that exist, I don't know if they exist on Kulan." He shakes his head. "Cosmology is not something I've studied."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> he combs his fingers through his beard
> "Finally, and I know this will be alarming, Aureus, Lady Pendour is still under threat. Aries, assuming you're willing to travel there to escort the townspeople and Aureus back, you could look for ways to ensure your orders access to the island and to help the town with their troubles."



Aureus looks skyward and swears in her language. "Of course she is..." the hutaakan doesn't seem surprised, just frustrated. "I don't know what else we can do to help her without more knowledge."

*"Your question was about the blackmailer... and the wererats,"* Quinn says to Maur before Aries can answer. *"Your god said that both could still be a threat to Lady Pendour. She must be told."*

"I'm willing to go and tell her that this blackmailer is still out there," Aries replies. "I have to go back that way, regardless. I'll need to charter passage through Belporte back to Stonn."

Aureus puts her hands on her hips and looks at Maur. "And, I go where Phar goes," she insists. "Unless he feels we should go our separate ways." She looks to Phar to see what he thinks.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He hmhms and harrumphs a couple of times thinking something over.
> "My last question was a bit selfish. I am here at the surface because I have a mission to locate a lost relic of my people. It seems my next step would be to go to Blackwater But I will see this through with you. There are important relics lost, yes, but losing the world is worse. All I ask is that if I fall in the battle, you get the word to my superiors that the location of The Shield of the Resolute may be discovered in Blackwater. I will do that myself if we get somewhere civilized first. But I think looking for Eike should be our first priority - sorry, Caerth. I know family is important to you. And Phar, you put off joining the guild until now, they may understand a couple of weeks more."



"It seems you must find two relics now," Aries notes. "This shield your people and the Dawnstar."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *"I don't know your gods' symbolism,"* the half-orc druid says, not reacting to the dwarf's reference to finding family important, *"But are you sure they meant Eike is more important than other business? A goddess blowing you a kiss seems like a big deal to me, but what's that got to do with anything?"*
> 
> Caerth is genuinely curious, but also hesitant to deviate from the plan of consulting the dragon first.





Neurotic said:


> Maur nods at Caerth
> "Luckmaiden, Lady of the Fray or Battle-sister is the goddess of battle and specifically, luck in battle. Getting her blessing almost certainly means we face tough battle as is. The question was is it advantageous for Strandlands not to let Eike settle into the power. I'm just telling you the answers, my reading of that is that we need to stop him now. Think on what we already know. He started here for something, there are talks about ancient temple and Eike is now demonic. Temples are usually built around places of some importance and anything that is important to a demon cannot be good for the land. And letting Eike draw more power - if we assume this is what is planned - can make the fight tougher than it already will be.
> 
> I'm open to different reading of the event. The dragons are about and will not make themselves any harder to find now or in couple of weeks or months."



"All the more reason for us all to stick together," Aureus says. "If he's that dangerous, you'll need my arrows and chants against him."



JustinCase said:


> *"Every day the demonic influence increases,"* Caerth agrees. *"But not only Eike. The blessing of a goddess of battle means nothing if we only win the first strike but lose the war on Vok."*
> 
> Having said his piece, the half-orc chooses to remain silent and await a consensus.
> 
> And despite his frustrations and anger before, he catches himself smiling a bit at these people he now calls 'friends'. Not so alone, really.





Neurotic said:


> "But we may also lose the war if we leave the cultist festering here. We don't know. What we DO know is that others are aware of the threat and we're already in the vicinity and have power to do something about it. And also follow Aureus part-way toward Lady Pendour."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'll stop responding here so that others can chime in. Maur is always for the battle, but in this case I (neurotic) think this is a good way to go since except equipment upgrade there is nothing totally crucial that is also time critical.



Aureus is perturbed by Maur's insistence that she leave the group on a solo mission. She is soon glaring at him with her arms crossed. "You do not speak for me, Maur Deepdelver," she insists again. "And, Sir Quinn has more of a reason than me to return to Carnell to tell her about the blackmailer and the risk of more wererats." She pauses. "But if the group votes for me to go back to Carnell to speak to Lady Pendour, then I will."

*"We should not divide our forces,"* Quinn says. *"Aries has said he will go and tell Lady Pendour of the threat. If he gives his word, I will trust him to do so."*

"I will tell her. I promise. I owe you that much," the Soldier of Iron replies. "After that, I must go back to the brotherhood and tell them... everything. And, I will speak on your behalf to the elders and show them this." He holds up the results of the commune that Maur has given to him. "Hopefully, they will trust in the gods."

"I will go find the horses," Aureus says. "Caerth, I could use your help."

The hutaakan stalks off into the night to hunt for the lost horses.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> "I have," Aureus says. "It is a weapon of legend."
> "It is a relic," Aries adds. "Created by some obscure sun deity from another plane of existence. There are actually four Dawnstars. Well, four in this reality. That god exists beyond the Infinity. I believe that the Interloper God known as Boccob came from the same place."
> 
> "It is an obscure legend but religious study is very important to my people, so such tales were taught to me a young age. The Dawnstar of my world was a powerful morningstar ...holy relic of the god once known as Father Sun. He was sometimes called Solarios but more often was known as Phavenar.
> 
> She looks at Maur. "Phavenar was killed more than 2,000 years ago by a demon lord. ...and destroyed several holy relics including the Dawnstar."
> 
> "Here on Harqual, a Dawnstar was once kept in the Temple of Apollo in Ambra," Aries adds. "However, that was a long time ago. The rumor I've heard is that the temple was looted by pirates around two hundred years ago and that the relic was stolen and taken to the pirate stronghold of Thunderport on Blackhound Island."




"Thank you, both. We may need some more divination after that." Maur nods



Knightfall said:


> Aureus looks skyward and swears in her language. "Of course she is..." the hutaakan doesn't seem surprised, just frustrated. "I don't know what else we can do to help her without more knowledge."
> *"Your question was about the blackmailer... and the wererats,"* Quinn says to Maur before Aries can answer. *"Your god said that both could still be a threat to Lady Pendour. She must be told."*



"I can prepare Sendings for jer and for the fort in the morning. It will be much faster than anything we can send on foot, but the information is limited to a sentence or two."



Knightfall said:


> "I'm willing to go and tell her that this blackmailer is still out there," Aries replies. "I have to go back that way, regardless. I'll need to charter passage through Belporte back to Stonn."



"Thank you. That will help with the details of the threat."



Knightfall said:


> Aureus puts her hands on her hips and looks at Maur. "And, I go where Phar goes," she insists. "Unless he feels we should go our separate ways." She looks to Phar to see what he thinks.
> 
> Aureus is perturbed by Maur's insistence that she leave the group on a solo mission. She is soon glaring at him with her arms crossed. "You do not speak for me, Maur Deepdelver," she insists again. "And, Sir Quinn has more of a reason than me to return to Carnell to tell her about the blackmailer and the risk of more wererats." She pauses. "But if the group votes for me to go back to Carnell to speak to Lady Pendour, then I will."



Maur nods and holds his arms up in surrender.
"I wouldn't dream of speaking for you, lass, you mentioned earlier that you're doubting the wisdom of coming with us and when we talked about using Qi and her preferences for quiet life I got the impression you're about to return to Carnell."



Knightfall said:


> *"We should not divide our forces,"* Quinn says. *"Aries has said he will go and tell Lady Pendour of the threat. If he gives his word, I will trust him to do so."*
> 
> "I will tell her. I promise. I owe you that much," the Soldier of Iron replies. "After that, I must go back to the brotherhood and tell them... everything. And, I will speak on your behalf to the elders and show them this." He holds up the results of the commune that Maur has given to him. "Hopefully, they will trust in the gods."
> [/QUOTE




"We need to agree upon the next few steps, but it may be better to sleep on all of this first. We should consider buying a wand of endure elements among other things. I can prepare couple of spells for that, but it takes from my other options."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus nods.

*Angus says, *"I could do with a little rest. Let's sleep on it, and approach it with fresh minds in the morning. But I must agree with Quinn, I am loathe to be splittin' up the party."


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth is not sure how sleep can help him and his turbulent emotions, but at the very least it refreshes the spells he can cast. The half-orc druid merely nods and follows Aureus to find the horses.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Thank you, both. We may need some more divination after that." Maur nods
> 
> "I can prepare Sendings for her and for the fort in the morning. It will be much faster than anything we can send on foot, but the information is limited to a sentence or two."



*"Magic must play its role,"* Quinn says. *"Best to warn Lady Pendour that way."*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Thank you. That will help with the details of the threat."



"Yes, your _sending_ should let her know I am heading back to the village with more information," Aries replies.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Maur nods and holds his arms up in surrender.
> "I wouldn't dream of speaking for you, lass, you mentioned earlier that you're doubting the wisdom of coming with us and when we talked about using Qi and her preferences for quiet life I got the impression you're about to return to Carnell."



"My doubts were about.. him," Aureus motions to Aries with a tilt of her head. She looks at the Soldier of Iron. "Try not to be _too_ offended."

"I gave you all plenty of reason to distrust me," Aries replies to the hutaakan. "For now, I must go my own way... after I deliver your message to Lady Pendour. I hope that if we meet again, there won't be any need for anger."

"We will see," Aureus says.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "We need to agree upon the next few steps, but it may be better to sleep on all of this first. We should consider buying a wand of endure elements among other things. I can prepare couple of spells for that, but it takes from my other options."



"A good night's rest is a good idea." Aries nods in agreement. "I will set out early in the morning before the sun rises and ride for Carnell."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus nods.
> 
> *Angus says, *"I could do with a little rest. Let's sleep on it, and approach it with fresh minds in the morning. But I must agree with Quinn, I am loathe to be splittin' up the party."



"I am with you until the end," Aureus assures. "We find Eike."



JustinCase said:


> Caerth is not sure how sleep can help him and his turbulent emotions, but at the very least it refreshes the spells he can cast. The half-orc druid merely nods and follows Aureus to find the horses.



While Aureus and Caerth search for the horses in the scrublands, the rest of the group heads back to the inn to get some much needed sleep. It has been a while since you've been able to sleep well for two nights, and it takes a bit of time for each of you to relax. Quinn and Ivoron wait up for the hutaakan and the half-orc to return with the horses.

Mazz wakes in the middle of the evening and he and Maur stay up for another two hours swapping stories about the Underearth and sharing three fine bottles of mushroom wine. It has deep earthy taste but doesn't have a mule's kick. The old deep gnome tells Maur several interesting stories from their homeland, as well as his time in Deepwater on the other side of the continent. He speaks of the Shining City with some longing.

"I'd love to go back for one more visit," Mazz says while sipping his wine.

Eventually, Aureus and Caerth return with the horses. They didn't run into any trouble in the wilderness, although they did hear coyotes in the distance. The duo even found the villagers' other two draft horses that hadn't been killed by the ogre and goblin orcs.

"If we leave the coyotes alone, they'll leave us alone," Ivoron notes as he takes the horses into the stables, cleans them up, and waters them. The horses had found each other -- well, most of them -- and hid under an outcropping to beat the heat. It had been near a small watering hole. Screech helped find the other two -- Muar's pony and Quinn's horse. They were in a worse state, but Caerth was able to tend to their wounds. Both would need a lot of water.

Once the horses are stabled, Ivoron comes to lead Mazz back to his house. The old gnome's cheeks are rosy but he's not totally drunk. He pats Maur on the knee and hands the last bottle to the dwarven champion. Maur soon finds himself sitting with the others at a makeshift fire. All except for Aries, who went to sleep early. The bottle of wine is passed around but everyone is careful not to drink too much. Aureus and Caerth both head off to sleep early -- tired after chasing down the horses. Ivoron heads to his room behind the stables. One by one, the rest of you find your way to your rooms or find a place to sleep under the stars.

Both Angus and Caerth are the first to sense the change in weather. The heat breaks around midnight. A storm rolls in from the sea and hits the coast hard, but up in the heath, there isn't any rain. But the temperature plummets and cold wind begins to blow the brush and grass.

By dawn's sliver of light, there is a slight frost spread across the land around the Hillwall Inn. The day is overcast and the air is cool.

Aries is up before dawn and saddling the horse set aside for him. He prepares to leave early. Four of the villagers chooses to go with him back to Carnell. The woman (named Audrey) who survived in the copse of trees alongside Nicholaus and three halflings gather up what they can and prepare to depart alongside the Soldier of Iron.

Nicholaus is staying on as the inn's new cook and both Penelope and her brother are determined to stay at the inn and find their own way in life. When anyone tries to convince the girl to go back to Carnell, she sticks her fingers in her ears a sings loudly to drown them out. Her brother can only watch; he isn't ready to force her to go anywhere.

"I have to stay with her," he says to the heroes. "I can't abandon her. And, we don't have anything to go back to without our parents. Our house was burnt down by the rooks, and we don't have anyone else to look out for us. Ivoron has promised me work as a courier between the fort and Helt."

"The girl will be safe here," the half-elf doorman assures Maur.

Aries mounts up on his horse alongside Audrey who is riding one of the draft horses along with a halfling woman named Erari. The other two halflings are mounted on the other draft horse. The Soldier of Iron will lead them down from the heath back to Carnell.

"I will defend them with my life," Aries says back towards Caerth as he leads the villagers away from the Hillwall Inn.


----------



## Knightfall

*Restart Begins Here:*

Your time at the Hillwall Inn has been restful, almost idyllic. Both Mazz and Ivoron are good hosts, and they are sorry to see you leave. But, they understand your purpose. Eike must be found and dealt with, and quickly, as Maur's commune seemed to suggest. You make preperations soon after watching Aries, and the villages that chose to return to Carnell, leave. Mazz puts together a bag full of food for the road and a bottle of mushroom wine for Maur. Aureus hugs the two children goodbye. The little girl is sad to see 'her heroes' leave. Her brother has to console her as you ride away from the inn and back into the heath.

Luciky, the weather is significantly better as you set out. The frost of the morning clings to the grasses and scattered trees of the heath and the few places with puddles of water on the road are frozen over. The mood as you ride is calm and serious. None of you are really sure what you're going to face when you finally find Eike. You have a general direction that you know the cultist went, but that's about it. Maur has his own plans for quickly finding the cultist.

Caerth broods on his horse. He is obviously thinking about what Mazz told him and about Aeron's letter. The contents still make him angry. He isn't sure how he'll react when... no, if he ever sees his mentor again. Ivoron had promised to go to the fort and let Caerth's mentor and Lorien know all that has happened. Aureus wrote as much as she could down for him before you left. It is possible that soldiers from the fort might come looking for you, and Eike, but Ivoron wasn't sure if the fort's commander would have men to spare.

Quinn rides quietly with Cruel Justice on his hip. The sword is less moody, but the two seem to still be at odds. Aureus and Qi are getting on famously and every once in a while the hutaakan rogue stifles a laugh, as the two communicate telepathically... likely about "CJ." Phar rides alongside his friend silently while studying the sky for signs of danger.

Angus scouts ahead but not to far.

It takes very little time for you to reach the campsite where you faced Xander and the godly aspect of Druaga. The Pillar of Songs easily guides the way once you are close enough. You find that the campsite seems to be in use, but none of you feel any sense of danger this time. The land seems to speak to Caerth and it is calm with all the typical sounds of nature present.

As you approach, you can see a single figure sitting next to a small campfire. The person is standing and looking towards you as you come down the trail.

*OOC:* Okay, so I'm going to end there until @MetaVoid has his character ready to go with a name and some background. While I'd prefer for him to make the character a local who was born in Carnell (and has been away for years), I'll leave that decision up to him. At the very least, the character should have a connection to at least one of the PCs.


----------



## MetaVoid

The figure at the campfire stands tall, shield with embossed dragon face facing the group, but weapon staying out of sight. The sword hand is raised up in greeting, not hidden behind the shield. The helm, plain gray iron thing, lays next to the fire.

Long, black hair flows behind him as he watches you. Scale armor he wears is strangely non-bulky, it must be fitted to his body perfectly. It is intense blue in color, each scale glistening, reflecting various shades od azure in the sun. The eyes too are strange, and once you approach, you notice they are yellow, with vertical pupils not unlike cat eyes. There are traces of scars or some other features above the eyes.

Long flowing red robe and boots with dark green trousers complete the rainbow image. This is a person you cannot miss either in combat or entering the room in the city.

"Hail and well met, travelers."









*OOC:*


I cannot find any image of dragonscale husk not of any fully scaled human(oid) except obviously dragonborn.


----------



## Neurotic

"Well met!" Maur looks at Aureus and seeing her still a bit out of focus in communion with Qi continues
"This here is dangerous area, friend. Ogres, demons and worse, elves, are seen in these parts. What is your business here?"
He winks at their own elf to make sure it is understood as a joke it was meant to be.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Standing next to Maur is a huge centaur, clad in fine, mithril, chain barding, and carrying a shield which is painted with a heraldic achievement which you do not recognize.



Spoiler: Angus, with shield and sword. Barding not shown.










The centaur is even big for those of his own kind.  He towers above the rest of his peers; and yet, he does not present himself with an air of superiority nor arrogance. He looks at you calmly, and nods once to acknowledge your gesture of welcome.

"Angus," he says. "Well met."


----------



## MetaVoid

The stranger nods at Angus.
"I am Litrix Maekrix. You're welcome to my fire. My business, master dwarf, is my own. But I can share it over the salt and bread. Please."
Litrix motions toward the fire, stepping back to leave fire between himself and the group, just in case, still holding the shield, but lowering the arm it rests on.

Once everyone is seated around, he distributes what little food he has.
"I am sent here to investigate rumors of instability in this area. Looking for clues, you might say. Maybe get to know people of the region, to feel what they're thinking of life, universe and everything."



Spoiler: Image



Litrix


----------



## Neurotic

Maur focuses his attention at their host, lenses on his eyes flashing behind the goggles for barest of moments.
"My apologies, Litrix Maekrix." grumbles Maur sliding from his horse in a clatter of armor
"We had a bad experience here, I was...unneccessarily hostile. Maur Deepdelver." He takes the offered seat, considering the man in front of him.
"You might have trouble gong further east. There were hard times for the folk there. Suspicious of strangers. Cultists caused some trouble, which we resolved. Except one or two of them. You might consider that an instability. If you meet duergar wizard posing as a smith named Xander, feel free to kill it with extreme prejudice. He is a wanted murderer and semi-willing servant of death-cult I mentioned."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*Angus nods and says,* "Aye, and in my experience, the best way to get to know someone is to figure out what they believe (or profess to believe) in, and what they are willing to die for. So perhaps, if my compatriots agree, you'd like to join us on our manhunt for Eike...? "


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> The figure at the campfire stands tall, shield with embossed dragon face facing the group, but weapon staying out of sight. The sword hand is raised up in greeting, not hidden behind the shield. The helm, plain gray iron thing, lays next to the fire.
> 
> Long, black hair flows behind him as he watches you. Scale armor he wears is strangely non-bulky, it must be fitted to his body perfectly. It is intense blue in color, each scale glistening, reflecting various shades of azure in the sun. The eyes too are strange, and once you approach, you notice they are yellow, with vertical pupils not unlike cat eyes. There are traces of scars or some other features above the eyes.
> 
> Long flowing red robe and boots with dark green trousers complete the rainbow image. This is a person you cannot miss either in combat or entering the room in the city.
> 
> "Hail and well met, travelers."



Caerth looks at the man cautiously. There have been too many surprises lately to trust someone at first glance. And, there seems to be something... unnatural about the man's form. A pang of guilt makes the half-orc druid scowl. Caerth knows many who often looked at him the same way. Kang's presence keeps him wary, and he notices his hand is on the bundled blade, which is tied to his waist.

The half-orc druid only nods to the man. He lets others do the talking. He keeps a eye out for trouble that might be down the trail or hidden in the scrub. He senses nothing out of the ordinary, and Screech is winging overhead with a bird's eyes view.



Neurotic said:


> "Well met!" Maur looks at Aureus and seeing her still a bit out of focus in communion with Qi continues



Aureus doesn't notice Maur looking at her, but she does take note of them man in front of her. Qi seems to be saying something to her and the hutaakan nods silently. She smiles and says a simple, "Hello."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "This here is dangerous area, friend. Ogres, demons and worse, elves, are seen in these parts. What is your business here?"
> He winks at their own elf to make sure it is understood as a joke it was meant to be.



Phar gets the dwarf's jest, and he shakes his head. The elf man is smiling. "There are many things to look out for in these hills. Wily dwarves, as well."

He nods to the stranger. "Well met," Phar says. "I am Minvelepharadan Tamlyranth, but you may simply call me 'Phar'." He motions to Aureus sitting on her horse next to his own. "This is Aureus."

Aureus nods to Litrix again with a wry canine smile.

Phar's eyes go to Caerth who has been staring at the stranger during the introductions.

Caerth gets down off his horse without even looking at Phar. "Caerth."


----------



## JustinCase

After introducing himself to the stranger, Caerth mostly ignores him. Instead, he takes his horse and those of the others and secures their reigns to a tree so that they can feast on the grass and leaves nearby.

Confident in his group's ability to take Litrix out in a fight if it would come to that, the half-orc druid does not take any overt precautions. Instead, he gathers some berries, roots and the rare mushroom from the surroundings and places them all on a plate near the fire, free for all to eat.

He himself merely takes a small branch holding a few berries, and sits himself down to chew on them while listening to the others' conversations.


----------



## MetaVoid

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus nods and says,* "Aye, and in my experience, the best way to get to know someone is to figure out what they believe (or profess to believe) in, and what they are willing to die for. So perhaps, if my compatriots agree, you'd like to join us on our manhunt for Eike...? "



The host looks at Angus, focusing the eyes and tilting the head like a bird of prey.
"And what...or who...is this Eike? Why would I join your manhunt if I have my own mission? I admit, I was brought here by a prophetic dream, but you weren't in it. Just a big bad god-demon."

He nods at the rest of the group as the introduction are made. And to Maur specifically
"I am used to suspicion, it's not like I'm inconspicuous. You mentioned demons here, just as in my dream. Can I hear the story?"
He sits down after at least someone took his invitation, leaving the shield next to him on the ground and revealing ornate sword pommel at his hip. As he moves, strange scale he wears doesn't ring like metal, but produces dry, rustling sound, a susurrus like sliding dry wood panels.

"Please, help yourself with what I have. It is not much, but it will keep the energy up."

OOC: Merry Christmas!


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> After introducing himself to the stranger, Caerth mostly ignores him. Instead, he takes his horse and those of the others and secures their reigns to a tree so that they can feast on the grass and leaves nearby.



It takes a bit of time for the horses to settle. They are uncomfortable being back where the battle took place.



MetaVoid said:


> Once everyone is seated around, he distributes what little food he has.
> "I am sent here to investigate rumors of instability in this area. Looking for clues, you might say. Maybe get to know people of the region, to feel what they're thinking of life, universe and everything."



"To say that there has been instability is a bit of an understatement," Aureus notes as she takes a seat around the fire. "We've faced a lot of evil in the last few months."



Neurotic said:


> Maur focuses his attention at their host, lenses on his eyes flashing behind the goggles for barest of moments.
> "My apologies, Litrix Maekrix." grumbles Maur sliding from his horse in a clatter of armor
> "We had a bad experience here, I was...unneccessarily hostile. Maur Deepdelver." He takes the offered seat, considering the man in front of him.
> "You might have trouble gong further east. There were hard times for the folk there. Suspicious of strangers. Cultists caused some trouble, which we resolved. Except one or two of them. You might consider that an instability. If you meet duergar wizard posing as a smith named Xander, feel free to kill it with extreme prejudice. He is a wanted murderer and semi-willing servant of death-cult I mentioned."



Aureus looks at Maur quizzically when the dwarf mentions Xander. Does her new friend think that the duergar has survived somehow? Or that Xander will return from the dead? She ponders the idea and shudders. "Let's hope Xander is no longer a threat," she mumbles towards the fire, as she pulls out some of their own food that Ivoron gave to them. She passes around some crusty bread and a bag of sweet nuts.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus nods and says,* "Aye, and in my experience, the best way to get to know someone is to figure out what they believe (or profess to believe) in, and what they are willing to die for. So perhaps, if my compatriots agree, you'd like to join us on our manhunt for Eike...? "



"I have no objections to adding another blade for when we face Eike," Phar agrees. "Now, he could be as dangerous as Tarrak was, if he has truly been corrupted by his goddess."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Confident in his group's ability to take Litrix out in a fight if it would come to that, the half-orc druid does not take any overt precautions. Instead, he gathers some berries, roots and the rare mushroom from the surroundings and places them all on a plate near the fire, free for all to eat.
> 
> He himself merely takes a small branch holding a few berries, and sits himself down to chew on them while listening to the others' conversations.



Aureus looks to Caerth to see what the half-orc druid thinks.



MetaVoid said:


> The host looks at Angus, focusing the eyes and tilting the head like a bird of prey.
> "And what...or who...is this Eike? Why would I join your manhunt if I have my own mission? I admit, I was brought here by a prophetic dream, but you weren't in it. Just a big bad god-demon."



"What did your demon look like in your dream?" Aureus asks. "Did it look like a crow? If so, that would be Malotoch. That's is Eike's demon goddess. Or, maybe even..."

Aureus hesitates to say Vok's name in the place where the demon lord manifested.



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> He nods at the rest of the group as the introduction are made. And to Maur specifically
> "I am used to suspicion, it's not like I'm inconspicuous. You mentioned demons here, just as in my dream. Can I hear the story?"
> He sits down after at least someone took his invitation, leaving the shield next to him on the ground and revealing ornate sword pommel at his hip. As he moves, strange scale he wears doesn't ring like metal, but produces dry, rustling sound, a susurrus like sliding dry wood panels.



"I'll do my best," Aureus replies. "I'm still learning to spin tales..."



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> "Please, help yourself with what I have. It is not much, but it will keep the energy up."



Aureus waits until everyone is seated around the fire and has had a bit to eat. Quinn is the last to take a seat. _Cruel Justice_ and _Qi_ have remained silent all this time. The divine bard starts at the beginning of her own journey to Carnell alongside Phar. She tells Litrix of the village, its people, and the quest for Lord Pendour's body and the key alongside Caerth, Lorien and Phar. She delves into the cultists' lair and the fight through Gurnard's Head on the Sea Isle and meeting both Maur and Angus.

She mentions the star Arms but doesn't give away their powers or _Cruel Justice_ and _Qi_'s intelligence or their ability to speak.

She gives a rousing account of the battle in the cave against Tarrak and his undead army and of the tragic tale of Galzadar the Fallen and his return from corruption through the ritual that saved his soul. She also goes into the tragic loss of Lady Pendour's nephew, Brutus Wruck, at the hands of Eike, and the group's current mission to retrieve the dead half-ogre lad's signet ring, so it can be buried with him.

She pauses for effect before telling the ambush planned by a corrupted Xander and the manifestations of both Vok and Druaga. "Here, under the Pillar of Songs, we fought against a great evil and it could have overwhelmed us. Almost all of the villagers were consumed by Druaga. Those few we were able to save, we took with us to an inn west of here."

She ends with telling of the inn and meeting both Ivoron and Old Mazz. She doesn't mention Caerth's newly discovered 'blood' father or the details of Maur's commune with the dwarf gods. She leaves that up to them to share, if they so choose.

"And now, we are hunting Eike again. To bring him to justice and retrieve Brutus's ring for Lady Pendour."


----------



## Neurotic

"Well, Xander, duergar in general, is like a cockroach, hard to get rid of."
Maur smiles
"But yes, we're hunting one of the cultists that got enhanced by a demon and maybe a divinity. This is more of a prevention thing, we're actually talking about informing various rulers and the dragons about this new development. But this side-trip will resolve immediate threat and bring justice to a murderer."


----------



## MetaVoid

"I did not see the demon itself," Litrix says after he heard the stories.
"it was simply the knowledge that a demon is present. But something dark and dangerous beside it. Meeting you here with more details about the event...I think...I think we're meant to meet. I can help you with this murderer and I'm more than willing to hear more about this story. Instability indeed with dark gods, dark cults, and demons. What is going on in this region?"
He thinks for a moment
"I am trained as a military commander, I am used to shouting orders on the battlefield. Please, don't take it personally, I'm not trying to run you as a military unit. But respect my experience of small unit tactics and think when you hear my commands. More often than not, you'll feel it is right. I can push you hard, but the rewards of proper positioning are significant. I also have basic arcane training and I can help with things that usually resist spells...so if you have casters, let me know when something resists your spells and I'll try to interfere with their resistance."









*OOC:*



In other words: 
you get +6 bonus to damage when flanking (DEFAULT) OR you get +6 bonus to overcome spell resistance 
you get +1 circumstance bonus to attack rolls at all times


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth studies Litrix as he responds to Aureus' tale, and his eyes narrow as he sees the strange scale-like pattern on the man's skin. The druid searches his memories for afflictions on animals known to cause these scales on otherwise non-scaled creatures, but he cannot think of any. An uncomfortable feeling that it may be the result of demonic influence darkens the half-orc's features for a moment, but no, his gut does not warn him of unnatural evil like it did with their recent encounters.

Still, Caerth is wary.

*"Where'd you get those?"* he asks quietly, his eyes flicking from the dragonblooded human's scaly skin back to his eyes.


----------

